# * The "Official" Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R/UD5/UD7/UD9 Owner's Club *



## koji

Aight!

reporting in!







and subbed!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Aight!

reporting in!







and subbed!

Welcome!


----------



## papa13

Another one here









But with issues...







http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...em-ddriii.html


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papa13* 
Another one here









But with issues...







http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...em-ddriii.html

Welcome and I hope my answer to your question helped.









Please fill out your System information.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I want to join, I have this board and its a fine one too. It was worth my money, and I glad I bought it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
I want to join, I have this board and its a fine one too. It was worth my money, and I glad I bought it.

Agreed and welcome!


----------



## MacG32

Added and updated the member list


----------



## fbi_agent10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papa13* 
Another one here









But with issues...







http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...em-ddriii.html

Here!

But also with issues.









http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...am-slot-2.html

P.S. You can add Tom's Hardware's March 2010 $3000 build to the first post.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...-ssd,2568.html


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fbi_agent10* 
Here!

But also with issues.









http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...am-slot-2.html

P.S. You can add Tom's Hardware's March 2010 $3000 build to the first post.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...-ssd,2568.html

Welcome, thank you, and added!







Seems to me that your ram is incompatible with your board and Gigabyte needs to update the bios to be compatible with more ram sticks.







Seems there is a bios update to F6, dated 12 March 2010 here. Maybe that will help.







You both can also try Gigabyte's Global Technical Service.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fbi_agent10* 
Here!

But also with issues.









http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...am-slot-2.html

P.S. You can add Tom's Hardware's March 2010 $3000 build to the first post.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...-ssd,2568.html


Just posted you an update concerning your memory.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ram-slot.html

Add me to the UD7 list guys!

I changed the UD7 link to this thread in my sig to blue, hope no one minds just thought it matches the board better.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Just posted you an update concerning your memory.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ram-slot.html

Add me to the UD7 list guys!

I changed the UD7 link to this thread in my sig to blue, hope no one minds just thought it matches the board better.


Welcome, added, and color changed!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh hey cool! You didn't have to change it because of me, I just thought I'd make mine blue anyway. I always disobey the rules







)

Need to update my siggy system sometime soon too! Always sooo busy though!


----------



## koji

So far I've been doing most of my reading up on this board on Extremesystems, they've got a semi-active thread on the UD7 -> link


----------



## Chrono Detector

I wish Gigabyte would release a BIOS that will fix the long POST when you overclock, because waiting for at least 20 seconds for the machine to POST is kinda annoying. I've been using Gigabyte motherboards for years now and I've not seen this issue on other boards, but other than that the motherboard is fine. Also, I heard Gigabyte has another new GA-X58A-UD9 board, can't wait to see what the board looks like. I expect it to be a E-ATX 4 way SLI/Crossfire board with an NF200 chip.


----------



## fbi_agent10

Did you notice the second link I posted? I have recreated the exact same RAM, mobo, processor, and case setup that Tom's used. They reported no issues like this.

...the only difference is the CPU cooling. This afternoon I will remove the back plate and go to bios to see if that is causing a short.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


I wish Gigabyte would release a BIOS that will fix the long POST when you overclock, because waiting for at least 20 seconds for the machine to POST is kinda annoying. I've been using Gigabyte motherboards for years now and I've not seen this issue on other boards, but other than that the motherboard is fine.


Yeah it has something to do with the voltage regulation of this board when it's OC'ed it boots up in different "stages". Not sure how it works exactly but it shouldn't do that @ stock.

I'ld have to check though.


----------



## MacG32

New bios released today. F7C located here.


----------



## lsdmeasap

X58A-UD7 & UD5 Modification for Gulftown pass high clock
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=825

Maybe add this mod to the first post for the brave and extreme cooling overclockers.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
X58A-UD7 & UD5 Modification for Gulftown pass high clock
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=825

Maybe add this mod to the first post for the brave and extreme cooling overclockers.

Added and Thank you!







Awesome find







+ Rep


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
So far I've been doing most of my reading up on this board on Extremesystems, they've got a semi-active thread on the UD7 -> link

Thank you! I've been reading there also.








+ Rep


----------



## MacG32

A little tweaking, overview, pricing, and overclock guides added!


----------



## gazza30

Expecting my ud7 tommorow do you guys use the passive cooler or wc block just wondering if it makes much difference


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Expecting my ud7 tommorow do you guys use the passive cooler or wc block just wondering if it makes much difference


I'll be using the waterblocks to be able to use the PCI-E x1 slots







And welcome!


----------



## gazza30

Cheers heard a lot of people don't like the Lrge passive cooler or the small barbs on the water block.

wonder if anyone's unbolted the water block which leaves a good flat surface and mounted a small passive heatsink like this or this says it works with ud5


----------



## MacG32

I've heard that the board doesn't get that hot, even when overclocked, so that would probably do the trick with good case ventilation.


----------



## shiloh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Expecting my ud7 tommorow do you guys use the passive cooler or wc block just wondering if it makes much difference


I was using the passive hybrid pipe thing. Removed it this morning and I have the exact same NB temps. Doesnt worth using it IMHO.


----------



## r2tbone

Sign me up!

I will have plenty of input and questions tomorrow morning.

Good living review if you havent seen it. I've posted some of the issues I have had with this board.

Nevermind the 7900GT I have in my sig and and photo, I am only using it while I get this system up and running. The "having problems" link in my sig is a taste of the problems I have had with this board.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiloh* 
I was using the passive hybrid pipe thing. Removed it this morning and I have the exact same NB temps. Doesnt worth using it IMHO.

So now your using water block or are you running with none at all.


----------



## shiloh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


So now your using water block or are you running with none at all.


running with nothing at all. I havent seen a one degree in temps difference with the hybrid pipe installed or not.

With my current overclock my northbridge idle in the mid to high 40's (after +/- 30 minutes of being idle) and gets in the high 50's after 30+ minutes of gaming.

I didnt bother trying to hook up the water block to my loop. The temps are fine like they are now and with the way the stock water block is designed, I would be surprised that it's worth it (just like the hybrid pipe thing...)


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiloh*


running with nothing at all. I havent seen a one degree in temps difference with the hybrid pipe installed or not.

With my current overclock my northbridge idle in the mid to high 40's (after +/- 30 minutes of being idle) and gets in the high 50's after 30+ minutes of gaming.

I didnt bother trying to hook up the water block to my loop. The temps are fine like they are now and with the way the stock water block is designed, I would be surprised that it's worth it (just like the hybrid pipe thing...)


Added and welcome!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Sign me up!

I will have plenty of input and questions tomorrow morning.

Good living review if you havent seen it. I've posted some of the issues I have had with this board.

Nevermind the 7900GT I have in my sig and and photo, I am only using it while I get this system up and running. The "having problems" link in my sig is a taste of the problems I have had with this board.


Added and Welcome


----------



## gazza30

just about got my ud7 + I7-930 & G-skill 6gb ddr3 2000mhz up and running been a long night transferring stuff over to my DD tirture rack.

Installed my new Apoggee XT into my loop with my 280's and leaked tested

Tommorow will install Win 7 run some tests and post in some pics


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


just about got my ud7 + I7-930 & G-skill 6gb ddr3 2000mhz up and running been a long night transferring stuff over to my DD tirture rack.

Installed my new Apoggee XT into my loop with my 280's and leaked tested

Tommorow will install Win 7 run some tests and post in some pics


Awesome stuff! I hope it all goes as planned.


----------



## lsdmeasap

980X arrived and Wow! Super stoked guys!!

Just dropped in this 980X, and on first boot I could boot from BIOS with 230 Bclk, on water. I didn't try higher yet because I needed to get into the forums for now.

Pushed to 235.07 within a few seconds, seems like this CPU will be GREAT under Dry Ice, I can't wait to try it out!! I think within the next day or so I could easily get 240 or above, on water, so I think I may be able to get 250+ on Dry ice possibly?










CPU-Z Validator 3.1

These UD7 boards are super smooth to overclock with, very impressive!!


----------



## koji

That's pretty impressive for a quick first attempt lsdmeasap!









+ rep!

Voltage seems to be AOK as well.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks!

Ya, I just jumped in and tried it real quick, guessed a voltage or two to try out and viola. It may not even need that much, not sure yet.

No time to play tonight though, I was in a hurry to get the chip installed and back into the TT forum so I could get replies to everyone tonight so I wouldn't get to far behind helping everyone.

I'll push it for 240+ and see about 5Ghz or so here in the next day or so.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


980X arrived and Wow! Super stoked guys!!

Just dropped in this 980X, and on first boot I could boot from BIOS with 230 Bclk, on water. I didn't try higher yet because I needed to get into the forums for now.

Pushed to 235.07 within a few seconds, seems like this CPU will be GREAT under Dry Ice, I can't wait to try it out!! I think within the next day or so I could easily get 240 or above, on water, so I think I may be able to get 250+ on Dry ice possibly?










CPU-Z Validator 3.1

These UD7 boards are super smooth to overclock with, very impressive!!


That's great! Can't wait to see your dry ice results.







+ Rep


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks!

It'll be a few more weeks for dry ice though, but I will post up results once I get a run in.

Will be shooting for 240+ in the next day or so though, very surprised with this chip I got as it is a older ES and everyone says they are not so great. It's a Q3VG batch 3948A439

I was told it would not do well under LN2, but would be fine on dry ice, which is perfect for me because I do not have a dewar so it will only see dry ice. I'm already super impressed with it, and VERY thankful to have it.

From the looks of things though so far, I think I will end up needing to do the OCP mod before I try any dry ice.


----------



## gazza30

Hey guys heres a quick photo or two hit a snag installing Appogee XT the backing plate was damaged so i'm stuck with the stock cooler while i wait for a replacement.

Got to make rad mount to at the moment its held with good oll Zippy ties.

The hole rig is a bit of a mess still will tidy it up next week.

Updated to the F6 bios.
Bios options WOW is all i can say SOOOOOOOOOOO many options
Having few issues with ram but still tinkering with bios.
Heading away tomorrow for a week ( damit) so i''l keep my Q's til then


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Hey guys heres a quick photo or two hit a snag installing Appogee XT the backing plate was damaged so i'm stuck with the stock cooler while i wait for a replacement.

Got to make rad mount to at the moment its held with good oll Zippy ties.

The hole rig is a bit of a mess still will tidy it up next week.

Updated to the F6 bios.
Bios options WOW is all i can say SOOOOOOOOOOO many options
Having few issues with ram but still tinkering with bios.
Heading away tomorrow for a week ( damit) so i''l keep my Q's til then


Looks like it's coming along very good!







Sorry to hear about the backplate, but it's very impressive, none the less.







+ Rep


----------



## lsdmeasap

One good shot in for the night, proves to be very productive! I can't wait to get this under dry ice!!!!










CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Will push Ghz tomorrow and see how far she can go on water. This is the best chip I have ever had I think, and I was told it was kind of a dud, well for LN2 anyway.

I'll have to pass along my first day progress to my contact, I think he will be very surprised. I know More Ghz matter to most people, but I have a thing for high Bclk's so had to play around with that a bit first before anything.

This beats my previous dry ice runs at -68C by a lot, with 3 different CPU's (920, 965, W3520) and my UD4P (Modified) I could only get 238-239 Bclk, with a TON of hard work, time, and dry ice. And this is only on water day one with CPU, so nice!!

Now I just need some 2000Mhz CAS 7 memory and I will be set!


----------



## Chrono Detector

Kinda unrelated but some people wanted to know what the UD9 looks like and here it is:










It looks pretty good


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Kinda unrelated but some people wanted to know what the UD9 looks like and here it is:










It looks pretty good










 wow! at what price ?


----------



## lsdmeasap

UD9 Gallery here
http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Gallery/...therboard.aspx


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Kinda unrelated but some people wanted to know what the UD9 looks like and here it is:


Guess that's going to be competing with the Asus supercomputer P6T7 WS "thing".


----------



## Chrono Detector

OMG the UD9 board looks so good, I would have gotten this board instead if it was released earlier but I'm happy with my UD7, nice to see Gigabyte making a "Supercomputer/Classified" version of the X58.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
One good shot in for the night, proves to be very productive! I can't wait to get this under dry ice!!!!










CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Will push Ghz tomorrow and see how far she can go on water. This is the best chip I have ever had I think, and I was told it was kind of a dud, well for LN2 anyway.

I'll have to pass along my first day progress to my contact, I think he will be very surprised. I know More Ghz matter to most people, but I have a thing for high Bclk's so had to play around with that a bit first before anything.

This beats my previous dry ice runs at -68C by a lot, with 3 different CPU's (920, 965, W3520) and my UD4P (Modified) I could only get 238-239 Bclk, with a TON of hard work, time, and dry ice. And this is only on water day one with CPU, so nice!!

Now I just need some 2000Mhz CAS 7 memory and I will be set!









Awesome stuff there!







That dry ice is going to be remarkable.







+ Rep


----------



## MacG32

That UD9 looks out of control.







I know there will be a lot of happy folks with that monster.







I needed a couple of PCI-E x1 slots for a sound and TV card.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I need a 980x, I already feel old with my 950. Planning to get one hopefully next month, just need to wait till I save more, and right now availability in Australia is rare, and its like $1400.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


I need a 980x, I already feel old with my 950. Planning to get one hopefully next month, just need to wait till I save more, and right now availability in Australia is rare, and its like $1400.


It definitely is a great chip.







I looked for one in Australia and they are even more than $1400 and almost nobody has them in stock.







You would think there would be a large stock of them, considering the amount of Australian overclockers.







I hope you find one at a decent price, when the time comes.


----------



## MacG32

Updated information in the first post.


----------



## MacG32

Added HardwareOverclock's German Review automatically translated to English by Google.

Also a new bios was released - F7D - 15APR10
New fan controller for CPU_FAN and SYS_FAN2

Added BIOS Section in OP


----------



## Chrono Detector

Gotta love frequent BIOS updates from Gigabyte.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
Gotta love frequent BIOS updates from Gigabyte.

I'm glad they're fixing all of the customer's issues.









Added 3 more reviews.


----------



## BrokeBrain

OK, Ordering parts for a new build and can't decide between the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 or the ASUS Rampage II Extreme.

Or maybe the Asus rampage III Extreme when ever it comes out.

What you guys think?

I have the new intel i7 980X. for this build.
Thanks.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain*


OK, Ordering parts for a new build and can't decide between the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 or the ASUS Rampage II Extreme.

Or maybe the Asus rampage III Extreme when ever it comes out.

What you guys think?

I have the new intel i7 980X. for this build.
Thanks.


I would undoubtedly recommend the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, but don't just take my word for it. Read through the reviews of this motherboard and the ASUS Rampage II Extreme. I originally chose this board for the PCI-E x1 slots. After reading all of the reviews, I've come to realize that this board is the cream of the crop. You won't ever regret having this board. Good luck in your search and build.


----------



## BrokeBrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I would undoubtedly recommend the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, but don't just take my word for it. Read through the reviews of this motherboard and the ASUS Rampage II Extreme. I originally chose this board for the PCI-E x1 slots. After reading all of the reviews, I've come to realize that this board is the cream of the crop. You won't ever regret having this board. Good luck in your search and build.










Thanks, Mac
I'm already sold on the Gigabyte X58A-UD7 but that name ASUS keeps haunting me.
I'll be ordering my parts the first of the month and just keep going back & forth trying decide which motherboard is the best.
The X58A-UD7 is hard to beat.
Thanks.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain*


Thanks, Mac
I'm already sold on the Gigabyte X58A-UD7 but that name ASUS keeps haunting me.
I'll be ordering my parts the first of the month and just keep going back & forth trying decide which motherboard is the best.
The X58A-UD7 is hard to beat.
Thanks.


You're welcome







You can't go wrong with the UD7. lsdmeasap is getting awesome overclocking results with the board and your processor.







You'll be more than welcome as a new member to the club, if you decide to go with the UD7.


----------



## bauderline

Hi there,

I bought this board about 6 weeks ago and got my hands on a 980x a couple of weeks ago, currently waiting to buy a graphics card and some memory... the one thing I am curious about is first boot with the 980x chip installed... will it do this with the factory shipped bios so that I can update to the version that supports 6 cores ?

Thanks in advance !

P.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bauderline*


Hi there,

I bought this board about 6 weeks ago and got my hands on a 980x a couple of weeks ago, currently waiting to buy a graphics card and some memory... the one thing I am curious about is first boot with the 980x chip installed... will it do this with the factory shipped bios so that I can update to the version that supports 6 cores ?

Thanks in advance !

P.


You're welcome! You will be able to flash the BIOS following the instructions listed here.







http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/...ech_qflash.htm


----------



## BrokeBrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bauderline*


Hi there,

I bought this board about 6 weeks ago and got my hands on a 980x a couple of weeks ago, currently waiting to buy a graphics card and some memory... the one thing I am curious about is first boot with the 980x chip installed... will it do this with the factory shipped bios so that I can update to the version that supports 6 cores ?

Thanks in advance !

P.


This is a very good question.








I'm waiting to hear the answer also.

Thanks..

OK, Thanks to Mac again.
Flashing the BIOS always scares me


----------



## MacG32

BrokeBrain and bauderline, if you would fill out your System Information in the Control Panel, that would be great.


----------



## bauderline

Done...









From reading other posts on the 'net it would appear that if the board BIOS is pre F3 I bought my board about six weeks ago and I have no idea at this point what version the shipped BIOS will be...

All I need to find out is some memory, but getting hold of 4GB DDR has proven a long wait....









I am looking at this...

http://www.morecomputers.com/extra.a...x=MjcxNTA3Mjgz

MacG32... what memory did you install ?

Best regards, P.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bauderline*


Done...









From reading other posts on the 'net it would appear that if the board BIOS is pre F3 I bought my board about six weeks ago and I have no idea at this point what version the shipped BIOS will be...

All I need to find out is some memory, but getting hold of 4GB DDR has proven a long wait....









I am looking at this...

http://www.morecomputers.com/extra.a...x=MjcxNTA3Mjgz

MacG32... what memory did you install ?

Best regards, P.


You won't have any problems updating your BIOS. Just format a USB stick to Fat32, copy the newest BIOS to it, plug it in, boot up your new system, and follow the instructions I previously posted. It will update flawlessly.









That's the fastest memory on the Memory Support List that you can have 24GBs of and is completely supported. That is also what I have.









Here's the link to the memory's data sheet.

Quote:



Total kit capacity is 12GB. Each module kit has been tested to run at DDR3-1600MHz at a low latency timing of 9-9-9-27 at 1.65V. The SPDs are programmed to JEDEC standard latency DDR3-1066MHz timing of 7-7-7 at 1.5V.


It is read by the BIOS as 1066MHz 7-7-7 at 1.5V, then you have to set it to 1600MHz 9-9-9-27 at 1.65V in the BIOS.









Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dman

Just picked up one of these to replace my Bloodrage GTI, good riddance to that thing.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Just picked up one of these to replace my Bloodrage GTI, good riddance to that thing.


Added and welcome aboard!







I see you've stepped up in your choice of motherboard. You will be pleased.


----------



## BrokeBrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


BrokeBrain and bauderline, if you would fill out your System Information in the Control Panel, that would be great.










I'm just working off a couple of OEM / HP / AMD powered machines.
Too embarrassing to list the specs of these babies


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain*


I'm just working off a couple of OEM / HP / AMD powered machines.
Too embarrassing to list the specs of these babies










No problem.







Have you made a choice of motherboard yet?


----------



## pm1109

Hi Guys
Will be getting this motherboard very soon (GA X58 UD 7) but wanted to know what is the best overclocking RAM I can get to go with this motherboard.I'm leaning towards Corsair Dominator RAM 1600mhz.Getting a Core i7 930 and want to overclock it to atlleast 4.2ghz.Just need to get the best RAM that is is easily overclokable.Should I just get Corsair RAM and be done with it or look at other RAM


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pm1109* 
Hi Guys
Will be getting this motherboard very soon (GA X58 UD 7) but wanted to know what is the best overclocking RAM I can get to go with this motherboard.I'm leaning towards Corsair Dominator RAM 1600mhz.Getting a Core i7 930 and want to overclock it to atlleast 4.2ghz.Just need to get the best RAM that is is easily overclokable.Should I just get Corsair RAM and be done with it or look at other RAM

I would check this list: Memory Support List to choose what speed, type, and how much RAM you'd like for your new board. There's also the Memory Configurator from Corsair's website.







There is also this test I found for the fastest Corsair memory from the Memory Support List.









Added The Absolute Basics on how to Overclock your CPU.


----------



## BrokeBrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
No problem.







Have you made a choice of motherboard yet?









Yes, I'm going with the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 and the intel i7 980X.

Mac, do you have any pictures of your build that I can see?

Your specs look just like what I'm going to build.

Thanks..


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
Yes, I'm going with the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 and the intel i7 980X.

Mac, do you have any pictures of your build that I can see?

Your specs look just like what I'm going to build.

Thanks..










Congrats and welcome to the club!







My build isn't complete, but if you click on the camera icon under my name, you can view a lot of the items.


----------



## BrokeBrain

How is that kingston ram?
I was going to order 12GB of corsair dominator.


----------



## MacG32

What I wrote to pm1109:

Quote:

I would check this list: Memory Support List to choose what speed, type, and how much RAM you'd like for your new board. There's also the Memory Configurator from Corsair's website. There is also this test I found for the fastest Corsair memory from the Memory Support List.
I chose this RAM because it's the max amount of supported memory the board can use, all 24GBs.







Since my build isn't complete, I can't answer that yet.


----------



## BrokeBrain

This is what I'm going with: Corsair CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 Dominator 12 GB PC3-12800 1600Mhz

Is there better for less money?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
This is what I'm going with: Corsair CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 Dominator 12 GB PC3-12800 1600Mhz

Is there better for less money?

If you're going to overclock your memory, the Corsair seems to overclock the best. If not, any supported RAM will do.


----------



## r2tbone

I finally got my build up and running and the Kingston RAM has been a pleasant surprise so far. My set runs the 1600 spec easily and I think I could do 1600 with less than the 1.65v that they are rated for.
Granted, I have only been functional for a week and I have plenty of tweaking in my future so this RAM may turn to crap in a week. (I'll post if it does)
This is the first set of Kingston RAM I have used in well over ten years and have always used Corsair in the past but, I went with what was available to me and was on the compatibility list. I tried a set of COrsiar that were not listed and it failed to boot and I was stuck for a couple of months without any RAM until a few weeks ago. Hope your build go well.
I'll try to help in anyway I can, I know I have managed to clear my CMOS at least a dozen times this week, so I know I have the BIOS down now


----------



## wacko24

Great board.
noob overclocker, but cant wait to get my hands dirty.

Specs.
I7 980 X
GA-X58A-UD7
HD5870 X 2 xfire
G.SKILL DDR3 6G PC3-16000 CL9 TRIDENT
WD CAVIAR BLACK SATA 3(6GBS) X 2 (RAID 0)
ZALMAN ZM1000-HP
GMC H80 III
Windows 7 x64

Sorry, just found sytem specs in the cp, its all on there now.

Guidance please


----------



## wacko24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
This is a very good question.








I'm waiting to hear the answer also.

Thanks..

OK, Thanks to Mac again.
Flashing the BIOS always scares me









Yes, mine booted, but then it came with the f6 bios


----------



## Dman

Managed to hit 4ghz without breaking a sweat on this thing, a feat that was impossible on my bloodrage.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


I finally got my build up and running and the Kingston RAM has been a pleasant surprise so far. My set runs the 1600 spec easily and I think I could do 1600 with less than the 1.65v that they are rated for. 
Granted, I have only been functional for a week and I have plenty of tweaking in my future so this RAM may turn to crap in a week. (I'll post if it does)
This is the first set of Kingston RAM I have used in well over ten years and have always used Corsair in the past but, I went with what was available to me and was on the compatibility list. I tried a set of COrsiar that were not listed and it failed to boot and I was stuck for a couple of months without any RAM until a few weeks ago. Hope your build go well.
I'll try to help in anyway I can, I know I have managed to clear my CMOS at least a dozen times this week, so I know I have the BIOS down now










I'm glad to hear that and thank you r2tbone.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wacko24*


Great board.
noob overclocker, but cant wait to get my hands dirty.

Specs.
I7 980 X
GA-X58A-UD7
HD5870 X 2 xfire
G.SKILL DDR3 6G PC3-16000 CL9 TRIDENT
WD CAVIAR BLACK SATA 3(6GBS) X 2 (RAID 0)
ZALMAN ZM1000-HP
GMC H80 III 
Windows 7 x64

Sorry, just found sytem specs in the cp, its all on there now.

Guidance please










Added and welcome!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Managed to hit 4ghz without breaking a sweat on this thing, a feat that was impossible on my bloodrage.




That's great to hear!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

If only i had the holyness and blessings to be able to afford this smexy beast of a board


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


If only i had the holyness and blessings to be able to afford this smexy beast of a board










We'll be waiting for you. Just take your time and save up for it.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Hi there
Have been running the GA-X58A-UD7 for 3 months after my MSI Eclipse SLI died and it has been a much nicer experience by comparison.
The only problem I seem to be having is I can't brake above 205 FSB.
I have been running 21*205 stable tested with Linx but when I raise to 206 it will fail with a random 2 digit BSOD or PC freeze.
My old MSI Eclipse had a 219 FSB barrier where for 220 and more you had to raise the PCIE Freq.
Is there something similar with the GA-X58A-UD7?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*


Hi there
Have been running the GA-X58A-UD7 for 3 months after my MSI Eclipse SLI died and it has been a much nicer experience by comparison.
The only problem I seem to be having is I can't brake above 205 FSB.
I have been running 21*205 stable tested with Linx but when I raise to 206 it will fail with a random 2 digit BSOD or PC freeze.
My old MSI Eclipse had a 219 FSB barrier where for 220 and more you had to raise the PCIE Freq.
Is there something similar with the GA-X58A-UD7?


No, there is no blck wall or issues with UD7, see my posts on page 4+5.

It must be your settings, if you need help let me know and post your full settings.

Nice review here Mac, if not added already







Very different from other reviews, it's in a league of it's own








http://www.socgame.com.tw/bbs/index.php?showtopic=98022


----------



## TonyGrunt

Below are my stable settings:

Code:



Code:


Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ...................... [21]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ............ [Enabled]
CPU Cores Enabled .................... [All]
CPU Multi Threading .................. [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............. [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ............... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor .................. [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function .................... [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ............ [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ............... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ....................... [Auto]
Uncore Frequency ..................... [x16]
Isonchronous Frequency ............... [Enabled]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ............ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................. [205]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) .......... [Auto]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ...................... [700]
PCI Express Clock Drive .............. [700]
CPU Clock Skew ....................... [0]
IOH Clock Skew ....................... [0]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance .................. [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ....... [8]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ......... [Quick]

>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings:
CAS Latency Time ..................... [9]
tRCD ................................. [9]
tRP .................................. [9]
tRAS ................................. [27]
CR ................................... [2]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration .................[Standard]
CPU Vcore             1.28125v ........[1.350]
QPI/VTT Voltage       1.150v ..........[1.26]
CPU PLL               1.800v ..........[Auto]
PCIE                  1.500v ..........[Auto]
QPI PLL               1.100v ..........[Auto]
IOH Core              1.100v ..........[Auto]
ICH I/O               1.500v ..........[Auto]
ICH Core              1.100v  .........[Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage          1.500v ......... [1.62]
DRAM Termination      0.750v ......... [Auto]
Ch-A Data VRef.       0.750v ......... [Auto]
Ch-B Data VRef.       0.750v ......... [Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef.       0.750v ......... [Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef.    0.750v ......... [Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef.    0.750v ......... [Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef.    0.750v ......... [Auto]


----------



## lsdmeasap

Post me the settings you are tying that fail for you and then I can advise back.

I see you are starting with Fail Safe BIOS settings though, this is not good. Please start over using Optimized Defaults, then you will have much better luck! Be sure after you apply Optimized and reboot you go BACK to the BIOS first to set your SATA/Disk settings before you load windows.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt* 
Hi there
Have been running the GA-X58A-UD7 for 3 months after my MSI Eclipse SLI died and it has been a much nicer experience by comparison.
The only problem I seem to be having is I can't brake above 205 FSB.
I have been running 21*205 stable tested with Linx but when I raise to 206 it will fail with a random 2 digit BSOD or PC freeze.
My old MSI Eclipse had a 219 FSB barrier where for 220 and more you had to raise the PCIE Freq.
Is there something similar with the GA-X58A-UD7?

Sorry to hear about the problem. Sounds like a RAM, CPU, QPI, and/or voltage problem. Anyway, welcome to the club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
...Nice review here Mac, if not added already







Very different from other reviews, it's in a league of it's own








http://www.socgame.com.tw/bbs/index.php?showtopic=98022

Thank you!







The site is down right now, so I'll check back later.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*


Below are my stable settings:


My advise is upping QPI/VTT voltage, around 1.35 should be enough for 1640mhz RAM, if you're running 2000mhz you'll need up to 1.50.

Here is my MIT btw; (20 maxed linx runs + 12 hours blendstable)

Code:


Code:


Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [ENABLED]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[ENABLED]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [DISABLED]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [DISABLED]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [DISABLED]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [DISABLED]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [ENABLED]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [ENABLED]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[7.2ghz] x36
Uncore Frequency ............................[3200] x16
Isonchronous Frequency ......................[]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [ENABLED]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[200]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........................ [100]
C.I.A.2........................................... .. []

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... []
CPU Clock Skew ............................. []
IOH Clock Skew ............................. []

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... []
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [profile1] 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [8 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [auto]

Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ......................[9]
tRCD ..................................[9]
tRP ...................................[9]
tRAS ..................................[24]
CR.....................................[2]
B2B.....................................[]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [level2]
CPU Vcore ..............................[1.34375] 
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v .................[1.34]
CPU PLL 1.800v .........................[1.84] 
PCIE 1.500v ...........................[1.50]
QPI PLL 1.100v ........................[1.22]
IOH Core 1.100v .......................[1.18]
ICH I/O 1.500v ........................[1.58]
ICH Core 1.1v .........................[1.14]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. [1.64] 
DRAM Termination 0.750v.......... [0.82]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[0.82]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[0.82]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[0.82]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v ........[0.82]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v ........[0.82]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v ........[0.82]

I could probaby finetune some of those subvoltages down a bit more but I'm too lazy atm


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Thank you!







The site is down right now, so I'll check back later.









Not sure what happened? Anyhow, new link translated, same review content

http://translate.google.com.pe/trans...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Not sure what happened? Anyhow, new link translated, same review content

http://translate.google.com.pe/trans...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

lmao, thanks, but I'll have to pass posting that one...lol


----------



## r2tbone

Hit 4.0 tonight. NOt sure how stable it is yet, I ran it through Intel Burn a few times on standard and it topped out at 68C. I will give it the Prime run this Friday when I have a lot more free time...and energy.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1145555


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
Hit 4.0 tonight. NOt sure how stable it is yet, I ran it through Intel Burn a few times on standard and it topped out at 68C. I will give it the Prime run this Friday when I have a lot more free time...and energy.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1145555

That's great to see! Good work.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
lmao, thanks, but I'll have to pass posting that one...lol









Aww, so what you think all the UD7 users would rather pass on seeing it?

I know, not a real review, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Not sure what happened? Anyhow, new link translated, same review content

http://translate.google.com.pe/trans...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Lol, superinformative review!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Aww, so what you think all the UD7 users would rather pass on seeing it?

I know, not a real review, but cool nonetheless.










Added with an LOL! at the end.







Very informative, indeed...lol


----------



## BrokeBrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Not sure what happened? Anyhow, new link translated, same review content

http://translate.google.com.pe/trans...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Hot Oriental Girl included with every new Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 board purchase. Just pay separate shipping & handling.

I think I'll order two.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
Hot Oriental Girl included with every new Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 board purchase. Just pay separate shipping & handling.

I think I'll order two.









lmao


----------



## krylite

Hi , I'm not yet an owner of the GA-X58A-UD7. But have a question about
using 1600 speed memory as a triple channel of 3 sets of 2 stick dual channels.

The memory I'm looking at is:
OCZ's OCZ3X1600LV6GK 6gb ddr3 (I know I will have to buy two of these sets to make it 12GB, the "verified memory" .pdf from the Gigabyte website on the GA-X58A-UD7 said this particular memory could be dual channeled and then tripled channeled for "6 sticks".

But the specs on Gigabyte's site shows no mention of 1600 Mhz. just 2000/1333/1066 etc. but this contradicts the verified memory list which shows a bunch 1600 Mhz

The rest of the config:

case: corsair 800 D

motherboardGA-x58a- UD7

graphics: Ati Radeon 5970

cpu: I7 930 cpu

power: 1000 watt corsair

So I guess my question is: is there a problem getting 1600 Mhz memory to work dual channel in a triple channel set for 6 sticks making it work as 12GB?
Or for 1600Mhz, only 3 sticks allowed one in each of the 3 dual channel slots?

Thanks for any info,
Frank


----------



## TonyGrunt

I am running 6*2GB KHX2000C9D3T1K3/6GX at 1656 with no problems.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krylite*


Hi , I'm not yet an owner of the GA-X58A-UD7. But have a question about
using 1600 speed memory as a triple channel of 3 sets of 2 stick dual channels.

The memory I'm looking at is:
OCZ's OCZ3X1600LV6GK 6gb ddr3 (I know I will have to buy two of these sets to make it 12GB, the "verified memory" .pdf from the Gigabyte website on the GA-X58A-UD7 said this particular memory could be dual channeled and then tripled channeled for "6 sticks".

But the specs on Gigabyte's site shows no mention of 1600 Mhz. just 2000/1333/1066 etc. but this contradicts the verified memory list which shows a bunch 1600 Mhz

The rest of the config:

case: corsair 800 D

motherboardGA-x58a- UD7

graphics: Ati Radeon 5970

cpu: I7 930 cpu

power: 1000 watt corsair

So I guess my question is: is there a problem getting 1600 Mhz memory to work dual channel in a triple channel set for 6 sticks making it work as 12GB?
Or for 1600Mhz, only 3 sticks allowed one in each of the 3 dual channel slots?

Thanks for any info,
Frank


2GB OCZ OCZ3X1600LV6GK DS v 6PCS This is from the Memory Support List directly from Gigabyte's website. 6 pieces of 2GB OCZ OCZ3X1600LV6GK = 12GBs is supported.


----------



## sparkle128

Hi,

Just a heads up, that dispite being listed as supported, when you fill all 6 slots with this stuff, it doesn't work. Had to switch out the RAM. Ended up with 6 x 2GB Cosair XMS3 TR36G13339 DDR3-1333, which is working fine.

sparkle


----------



## sparkle128

Hi,

So very new to OC. I've played a little. Seems I can easily use the Easytune6 to get to 4. Had trouble trying to get my Diamond HD 5970 OC'd.

Any suggestions?


----------



## krylite

Hi Thanks for the quick replies. MacG32 and sparkle128.
MacG32, yes, I saw that on the list too. Am worried about conflicting results reported. Thanks though.

sparkle128, so you have 12GB running at 1333Mhz. But have heard of 12GB runnin gat 1600Mhz? or does it look like only 6GB is possible at 1600Mhz and above?

Sorry , don't have easytune or diamond 5970.

Thanks.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparkle128* 
Hi,

Just a heads up, that dispite being listed as supported, when you fill all 6 slots with this stuff, it doesn't work. Had to switch out the RAM. Ended up with 6 x 2GB Cosair XMS3 TR36G13339 DDR3-1333, which is working fine.

sparkle

Corsair and Kingston seem to have the least amount of issues with all motherboards. Thanks for the heads up!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparkle128* 
Hi,

So very new to OC. I've played a little. Seems I can easily use the Easytune6 to get to 4. Had trouble trying to get my Diamond HD 5970 OC'd.

Any suggestions?

You could flash your 5970 with an Asus bios, which gives you an option to tweak the voltage.









Added and welcome to the club!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krylite* 
Hi Thanks for the quick replies. MacG32 and sparkle128.
MacG32, yes, I saw that on the list too. Am worried about conflicting results reported. Thanks though.

sparkle128, so you have 12GB running at 1333Mhz. But have heard of 12GB runnin gat 1600Mhz? or does it look like only 6GB is possible at 1600Mhz and above?

Sorry , don't have easytune or diamond 5970.

Thanks.

Have you purchased your memory yet? If not, I would suggest Corsair for overclocking and Kingston for not and/or maxing your board.


----------



## r2tbone

Alrighty then...well as some may know I hit the 4.0 mark a couple of days ago but, I was unable to truly stress it until today with Prime95. At first I was confident about my temps as they never hit above 69C while running Intel Burn but, when I started running Prime today I noticed that my 2nd core crapped out rather quickly. Everything I have read points to adding volts to the vcore and I would like to see what everybody here thinks.

My CPUZ reads the vcore 1.20V @ idle and 1.18V-1.16V @ load
My BIOS reads the vcare 1.22V @ boot.

Code:



Code:


Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [ENABLED]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[DISABLED]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [DISABLED]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [DISABLED]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [DISABLED]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [DISABLED]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [ENABLED]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [ENABLED]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[6.87ghz] [AUTO]
Uncore Frequency ............................[3056] x16

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [ENABLED]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[191]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [quick]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [profile1] 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [8 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [auto]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [standard]
CPU Vcore ..............................[1.23750]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. [1.64]

Please let me know if you need any additional information and thanks for looking.


----------



## r2tbone

It may not be stable yet but, it does look nice setup in my Cosmos.


----------



## sparkle128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Corsair and Kingston seem to have the least amount of issues with all motherboards. Thanks for the heads up!









You could flash your 5970 with an Asus bios, which gives you an option to tweak the voltage.









Added and welcome to the club!










Hi... I think its just a G.SKILL issue. I originally had planned to use 6x2GB Cosair 2200 RAM as per my research on the best to get, but ended up going for cheaper. A few tech sales guys said that the higher speed ram is really only seen in lab tests and the benefit for the real world isn't worth it. Thus I assume anything over the minimum speed up to 2200 I think should be fine.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Alrighty then...well as some may know I hit the 4.0 mark a couple of days ago but, I was unable to truly stress it until today with Prime95. At first I was confident about my temps as they never hit above 69C while running Intel Burn but, when I started running Prime today I noticed that my 2nd core crapped out rather quickly. Everything I have read points to adding volts to the vcore and I would like to see what everybody here thinks.

My CPUZ reads the vcore 1.20V @ idle and 1.18V-1.16V @ load
My BIOS reads the vcare 1.22V @ boot.

Code:


Code:


Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [ENABLED]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[DISABLED]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [DISABLED]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [DISABLED]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [DISABLED]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [DISABLED]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [ENABLED]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [ENABLED]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[6.87ghz] [AUTO]
Uncore Frequency ............................[3056] x16

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [ENABLED]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[191]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [quick]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [profile1] 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [8 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [auto]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [standard]
CPU Vcore ..............................[1.23750]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. [1.64]

Please let me know if you need any additional information and thanks for looking.


You could turn on LLC but that's just personal taste. Might shave some idle voltage off and you're not really in the danger zone for spikes. Tweaking an OC with LLC disabled might be a bit harder because you have to take vdrop into account. (I use level 2)

Anyway, you'll slowly need to start upping your vcore and what is your QPI/VTT voltage at atm?

QPI/VTT goes up in synch with ramspeed;
-> 1600mhz RAM = around 1.35v
-> 2000mhz RAM = up to 1.50v (maybe even higher)

I see you're using the right DRAM ratio, 2:8, that's the most stable, always check that your uncore is running 2 times your RAM speed. QPI link speed/ratio is OK as well.

You're also running the 21 multi which is the most stable for OC'ing.

So far from what I can see there you're off to a good start r2tbone.









Check this guide for some info on Prime errors, a worker crapping out soon is Vcore voltage.

A sidenote; why no HT enabled r2? It'll cause more heat and need more voltage but if you're tweaking and getting that stable OC it might be wise to enable it and get it out of the way now, as opposed to wanting to turn it on later and having to start "all over".

Anyway, looking good mate, go get em!


----------



## r2tbone

QPI/VTT is set to auto. (currently) 1.20V

I ended up backing down to 3.8ghz for moment until I find a solution for the heat. I set the QPI/VTT to 1.35V and increased the vcore incrementally until I got it to 1.27V and then started to run Prime95. The temps jumped to 70C with the first few minutes and were hitting the low 80s before I shut it down to see if I could cool it down. I am thinking that the Dark Knight may not be up to the challenge so, I may have to back down until I find a solution.

Code:



Code:


Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [ENABLED]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[DISABLED]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [DISABLED]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [DISABLED]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [DISABLED]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [DISABLED]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [ENABLED]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [ENABLED]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[6.51ghz] [AUTO]
Uncore Frequency ............................[2896] x16

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [ENABLED]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[181]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [quick]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [profile1] 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [8 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [auto]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [standard]
CPU Vcore ..............................[1.23750] 
QPI/VTT..................................[auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. [1.64]

^^
With this setup I am able to idle @ 45C and max out @ 72C in Prime and 65C SMP Client. Room temp 22C. Any thoughts?


----------



## koji

Yeah you need a pretty good cooling solution for that i7 once you close into 4ghz. Maybe put a push/pull config on that Dark Knight? Not sure that it really benefits from it though, not familiar with it myself.

Low 80s in Prime is a wee bit hot yeah, the extra QPI/VTT (+ the vcore) is bound to cause some more heat... What you could try or do is run these stresstests with an open case if you`re sure no real world application is going to stress your CPU like Prime or LinX (I`ld steer clear of LinX/Intelburntest with those temps)

For now that 3.8 profile looks pretty good mate, temps are OK as well. An I7 @ 3.8 is more than fast enough tbh, allthough it`s nice to be able to put that 4ghz behind your name...









You`ll also need to figure out your chips sweet spot, is it worth a ton more voltage just for 200mhz...

Anyway looks like you`re being pretty methodical about your OC, it takes time and makes you want to pull your hairs out but in the end it`s the best way.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
QPI/VTT is set to auto. (currently) 1.20V

I ended up backing down to 3.8ghz for moment until I find a solution for the heat. I set the QPI/VTT to 1.35V and increased the vcore incrementally until I got it to 1.27V and then started to run Prime95. The temps jumped to 70C with the first few minutes and were hitting the low 80s before I shut it down to see if I could cool it down. I am thinking that the Dark Knight may not be up to the challenge so, I may have to back down until I find a solution.

With this setup I am able to idle @ 45C and max out @ 72C in Prime and 65C SMP Client. Room temp 22C. Any thoughts?

I would suggest a water cooling kit like this.







You're almost maxing out your chips temps.







Or, you can get a 20 ton air cooler like this.


----------



## r2tbone

Update

Well this is what I did last night after I made my last post.

Lowered my Vcore to 1.20 to try to shed a few degrees and maintain a stable 3.8 and it worked quite well. But, the big surprise came after that.
I had full intention of changing out my PC P&C Silencer 750W for my Corsair TW750 because the Corsair lacked a 4 pin 12V cable that I would need for the e8400/Nvidia Folding rig I am building.
Well, as we all know changing out a PSU requires rearranging almost everything in the case. So, as I was making my way through the change out, I go ahead and clean out everything. The fans had a small amount of duct collecting but, nothing too dirty and I wrapped up some cables that were sagging yet, there wasn't much really impeding the airflow of the case.

Fan Break-down

All case fans are Coolermaster 120mm R4s / Dark Knight with stock fan
All case fans controlled by a Sunbeam Rheobus
Coolermaster Cosmos Case

1 Rear Exhaust 120mm -full power
2 Top Exhaust 120mm -half power
2 Bottom Intake 120mm (I removed bottom HHD bays and modded a 120mm on radbox intake) - full power
1 Top Front Intake 120mm (under optical) full power

All intakes are filtered.

I mounted the the TX750W with the fan pointing down to allow the 140mm exhaust fan to blow out of the case. 
I also put a spare Silverstone 120mm fan in place to draw air from the front intake and push it to the Dark Knight. (I think this was the difference maker)

Well I get everything put back in order and boot up and I am surprised by my BIOS temp reading of 37C but, I don't think much of it because I know it has been off for some time. When I get into 7 and load CoreTemp, I notice that idle is still 38C so I run Prime to see what I get. (3.8 @ 1.20) My temps never break 60C during an hour of Prime. (CPUZ 1.18V idle / 1.21V load) Needless to say, I am very pleased with this. My first reaction is to take it to 4.0 so, I reboot and do just that. I take the BCLK to 191 and reboot.
Idle is around 39C and Prime runs at 68C after 2 hours with 0 errors. 
So, I decided to give it a real life benchmark by running my -smp client on it and was thrilled when the temps never reached 65C and I let it run for 7 hours overnight and only turned it off when a bad storm came through. It was still bouncing between 64-65C after an all night fold.

GRANTED, I haven't booted up yet today and I don't know what surprises I left for me to discover but, all in do time.

phone pic below shows it all cleaned up, with the addition of the Silverstone in the bay.


----------



## Vonkeonig

I want to jion please! =]


----------



## r2tbone

Screen from last night, I wish I would have gotten one of this morning.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Update

Well this is what I did last night after I made my last post.

Lowered my Vcore to 1.20 to try to shed a few degrees and maintain a stable 3.8 and it worked quite well. But, the big surprise came after that.
I had full intention of changing out my PC P&C Silencer 750W for my Corsair TW750 because the Corsair lacked a 4 pin 12V cable that I would need for the e8400/Nvidia Folding rig I am building.
Well, as we all know changing out a PSU requires rearranging almost everything in the case. So, as I was making my way through the change out, I go ahead and clean out everything. The fans had a small amount of duct collecting but, nothing too dirty and I wrapped up some cables that were sagging yet, there wasn't much really impeding the airflow of the case.

Fan Break-down

All case fans are Coolermaster 120mm R4s / Dark Knight with stock fan
All case fans controlled by a Sunbeam Rheobus
Coolermaster Cosmos Case

1 Rear Exhaust 120mm -full power
2 Top Exhaust 120mm -half power
2 Bottom Intake 120mm (I removed bottom HHD bays and modded a 120mm on radbox intake) - full power
1 Top Front Intake 120mm (under optical) full power

All intakes are filtered.

I mounted the the TX750W with the fan pointing down to allow the 140mm exhaust fan to blow out of the case. 
I also put a spare Silverstone 120mm fan in place to draw air from the front intake and push it to the Dark Knight. (I think this was the difference maker)

Well I get everything put back in order and boot up and I am surprised by my BIOS temp reading of 37C but, I don't think much of it because I know it has been off for some time. When I get into 7 and load CoreTemp, I notice that idle is still 38C so I run Prime to see what I get. (3.8 @ 1.20) My temps never break 60C during an hour of Prime. (CPUZ 1.18V idle / 1.21V load) Needless to say, I am very pleased with this. My first reaction is to take it to 4.0 so, I reboot and do just that. I take the BCLK to 191 and reboot.
Idle is around 39C and Prime runs at 68C after 2 hours with 0 errors. 
So, I decided to give it a real life benchmark by running my -smp client on it and was thrilled when the temps never reached 65C and I let it run for 7 hours overnight and only turned it off when a bad storm came through. It was still bouncing between 64-65C after an all night fold.

GRANTED, I haven't booted up yet today and I don't know what surprises I left for me to discover but, all in do time.

phone pic below shows it all cleaned up, with the addition of the Silverstone in the bay.


I'm glad to see your temps back down.







Good work!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig*


I want to jion please! =]


Added and welcome!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Screen from last night, I wish I would have gotten one of this morning.


Great stuff!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Just thought I would post up my latest quick stability testing, and settings @ 4.2Ghz, for anyone using 980X with this board.

1.344 Idle/Load = Zero Vdroop (Using LLC Level 1) Could go lower likely, no time to test right now though.

BIOS F7e

Click to Enlarge


Code:


Code:


[B]Advanced CPU Features:[/B]
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [25x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

[B]Uncore & QPI Features:[/B]
QPI Link Speed .............................. x44
Uncore Frequency ..........................  x22
Isonchronous Frequency ..................[Enabled]

[B]Standard Clock Control:[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 168
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [100]

C.I.A.2 [Disabled]

[B]Advanced Clock Control:[/B]
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

[B]Advanced DRAM Features:[/B]
Performance Enhance ...................... [Extreme]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [x10]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual - Expert]

[B]Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:[/B]
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 7
tRCD ....................................... 8
tRP ......................................... 7 
tRAS ....................................... 20

* No time to tweak advanced settings yet, all Auto except tRFC, and B2B CAS Delay *

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC ........................................Auto
tRRD ....................................... Auto
tWTR ...................................... Auto
tWR ........................................ Auto
tWTP ....................................... Auto
tWL ........................................ Auto
tRFC ....................................... 88
tRTP ....................................... Auto
tFAW ...................................... Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ................ 1T

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ................... Auto

B2B CAS Delay .......................... 4

[B]Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU[/B]
Load Line Calibration ................. [Enabled - Level 1]
CPU Vcore ............................... 1.375
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ 1.355
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... 1.8

[B]MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE 1.500v ........................... 1.5
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... 1.2
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... 1.16
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... 1.5
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1.14

[B]DRAM[/B]
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.66
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Just thought I would post up my latest quick stability testing, and settings @ 4.2Ghz, for anyone using 980X with this board.

1.344 Idle/Load = Zero Vdroop (Using LLC Level 1) Could go lower likely, no time to test right now though.

BIOS F7e

Click to Enlarge


Code:


Code:


[B]Advanced CPU Features:[/B]
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [25x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

[B]Uncore & QPI Features:[/B]
QPI Link Speed .............................. x44
Uncore Frequency ..........................  x22
Isonchronous Frequency ..................[Enabled]

[B]Standard Clock Control:[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 168
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [100]

C.I.A.2 [Disabled]

[B]Advanced Clock Control:[/B]
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

[B]Advanced DRAM Features:[/B]
Performance Enhance ...................... [Extreme]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [x10]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual - Expert]

[B]Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:[/B]
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 7
tRCD ....................................... 8
tRP ......................................... 7 
tRAS ....................................... 20

* No time to tweak advanced settings yet, all Auto except tRFC, and B2B CAS Delay *

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC ........................................Auto
tRRD ....................................... Auto
tWTR ...................................... Auto
tWR ........................................ Auto
tWTP ....................................... Auto
tWL ........................................ Auto
tRFC ....................................... 88
tRTP ....................................... Auto
tFAW ...................................... Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ................ 1T

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ................... Auto

B2B CAS Delay .......................... 4

[B]Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU[/B]
Load Line Calibration ................. [Enabled - Level 1]
CPU Vcore ............................... 1.375
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ 1.355
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... 1.8

[B]MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE 1.500v ........................... 1.5
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... 1.2
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... 1.16
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... 1.5
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1.14

[B]DRAM[/B]
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.66
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


Looking good. Thanks!









Updated OP for BIOS Beta F7E 22 March 2010


----------



## MacG32

Added The EasyCOM, FiringSquad, HardwareHeaven, GinjFo, Bit-Tech, and The Inquirer Reviews.


----------



## footclan

I'm thinking about buying this board but am still unsure. Does it support raid with sata 3?]
I read about the memory pickiness and even with acceptable memory, it's still given problems with getting overclocks stable and all ram slots to work.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Just thought I would post up my latest quick stability testing, and settings @ 4.2Ghz, for anyone using 980X with this board.

1.344 Idle/Load = Zero Vdroop (Using LLC Level 1) Could go lower likely, no time to test right now though.

BIOS F7e

Click to Enlarge


Code:



Code:


[B]Advanced CPU Features:[/B]
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [25x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

[B]Uncore & QPI Features:[/B]
QPI Link Speed .............................. x44
Uncore Frequency ..........................  x22
Isonchronous Frequency ..................[Enabled]

[B]Standard Clock Control:[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 168
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [100]

C.I.A.2 [Disabled]

[B]Advanced Clock Control:[/B]
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

[B]Advanced DRAM Features:[/B]
Performance Enhance ...................... [Extreme]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [x10]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual - Expert]

[B]Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:[/B]
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 7
tRCD ....................................... 8
tRP ......................................... 7 
tRAS ....................................... 20

* No time to tweak advanced settings yet, all Auto except tRFC, and B2B CAS Delay *

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC ........................................Auto
tRRD ....................................... Auto
tWTR ...................................... Auto
tWR ........................................ Auto
tWTP ....................................... Auto
tWL ........................................ Auto
tRFC ....................................... 88
tRTP ....................................... Auto
tFAW ...................................... Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ................ 1T

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ................... Auto

B2B CAS Delay .......................... 4

[B]Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU[/B]
Load Line Calibration ................. [Enabled - Level 1]
CPU Vcore ............................... 1.375
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ 1.355
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... 1.8

[B]MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE 1.500v ........................... 1.5
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... 1.2
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... 1.16
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... 1.5
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1.14

[B]DRAM[/B]
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.66
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


Could you pls tell me how you list al your bios settings like that wiil be handy for me once i get my replacement XT backing plate and post some oc results.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *footclan*


I'm thinking about buying this board but am still unsure. Does it support raid with sata 3?]
I read about the memory pickiness and even with acceptable memory, it's still given problems with getting overclocks stable and all ram slots to work.


Yes, this model supports RAID on the SATA 6GB/s Marvell ports. I do believe the Intel ports are still faster though due to firmware, but not really sure if this applies to RAID as I haven't seen many testing to compare RAID only single SSD's

Yes, be sure you research and find a set of memory you know that others have used without problems.

All memory slots work fine, as long as you have known compatible memory, find the correct voltages, do not have a faulty IMC, or do not have bent CPU Socket pins.

Of course with any board you could ge a dud, but generally the issue is caused by one of the above mentioned things and not the board itself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Could you pls tell me how you list al your bios settings like that wiil be handy for me once i get my replacement XT backing plate and post some oc results.


You have to enter it from memory into a blank template, or print out a blank template then fill it in while in your BIOS, then paste here.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Could you pls tell me how you list al your bios settings like that wiil be handy for me once i get my replacement XT backing plate and post some oc results.


Template moved to OP.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *footclan*


I'm thinking about buying this board but am still unsure. Does it support raid with sata 3?]
I read about the memory pickiness and even with acceptable memory, it's still given problems with getting overclocks stable and all ram slots to work.


Yes it supports SATA 3 and RAID 0/1. If you look through the reviews, you will see this board being tested with SATA 3 devices. Some memory may have problems. Asking in here about other user's memory and very stable overclocks, plus reading through the reviewer's overclocks, should bring you around.


----------



## MacG32

I've combined all of the memory channels together for convenience.









Template moved to OP.


----------



## gazza30

Cheers


----------



## r2tbone

I would personally like to thank Mac, lsdmeasp, koji, sparkle, and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. I know this thread has helped me alot in getting my UD7 where I want it.


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footclan* 
I'm thinking about buying this board but am still unsure. Does it support raid with sata 3?]
I read about the memory pickiness and even with acceptable memory, it's still given problems with getting overclocks stable and all ram slots to work.

I found that the memory issues are subjugated to the older BIOS versions of this board. If you were to purchase it now, I don't think you will have some of the problems that were experienced by some of us who bought it when it came out.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 





































I would personally like to thank Mac, lsdmeasp, koji, sparkle, and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. I know this thread has helped me alot in getting my UD7 where I want it.






































You are more than welcome and I would like to thank you for all of your help and support and the rest of our "Club" as well.







We all work good together.


----------



## footclan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
I found that the memory issues are subjugated to the older BIOS versions of this board. If you were to purchase it now, I don't think you will have some of the problems that were experienced by some of us who bought it when it came out.

That's what I was hoping. Any downsides to the new bios updates? The first page on newegg, it's stated that out of the box it doesn't work with i7 930. Any truth to that? Any problems with space, like fitting coolers on?

There are quite a few reviews on newegg here with people having various problems. I've never assembled my own pc, and I oc'd my last one but that was it. I will research ocing and assembly, but I guess my question is did any of you find it different, or trickier than other boards you assembled?

When I first saw this board, I was really impressed by the features. When I heard about the RIIIE, it sounded great too, I think ultimately the sata 6 with raid would be very useful in the future. Thanks for all your help thus far.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footclan* 
That's what I was hoping. Any downsides to the new bios updates? The first page on newegg, it's stated that out of the box it doesn't work with i7 930. Any truth to that? Any problems with space, like fitting coolers on?

There are quite a few reviews on newegg here with people having various problems. I've never assembled my own pc, and I oc'd my last one but that was it. I will research ocing and assembly, but I guess my question is did any of you find it different, or trickier than other boards you assembled?

When I first saw this board, I was really impressed by the features. When I heard about the RIIIE, it sounded great too, I think ultimately the sata 6 with raid would be very useful in the future. Thanks for all your help thus far.

The new BIOS works like a charm. The NewEgg i7 930 not working is user error. I also read the DOA powering on and off every 3 seconds, and it's not DOA, but user error again. Some air coolers block the closest memory slot to the processor. Some sit on top of the capacitors, so a piece of electrical tape between fixes this. Memory issues are a case by case basis. Mainly the BIOS needs to be set correctly and the right slots used. I've seen most of the problems experienced with this board, but they have been remedied or even completely diverted by reading everything on the net about this board.

The average person wants plug, play, and forget it. There are people out there that have been putting systems together for a very long time, but never once had to troubleshoot. Most folks in NewEgg reviews stating a High Tech Level and rating items poorly, do not know what they are doing.

I've read every NewEgg review and all of the reviews that I've posted here. The board runs great and overclocks like a champ. The BIOS can be entered upon starting and be updated without any problems using a formatted USB stick to FAT32 and a copy of the new BIOS on it.

Building your first system is a very exciting process and you should be cautious about other's problems. Be an informed consumer. Know all of the issues and their resolutions. Utilize forums and reviews. Take your time and read all that you can. Be comfortable in and with the decisions you make.

There are some precautions that need to be taken when building a system. They are simple, but overlooked quite often. Discharging static electricity, before and during the handling of any bare computer components. Taking your time assembling, because haste makes waste. Reading and following all of the instruction manuals. Have another computer available to access forums for help during assembly, if needed. Have fun and enjoy it. It's addictive


----------



## pm1109

Need some advice by members.How much better is the GA X58 UD 7 board over the GA X58 UD 5 board.What is this silent pipe that I hear about.Is it useful or complete waste installing it? Does it reduce temps.?
Also thinknig about getting Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 1600mhz.Would I run into any issues with this board or the UD 5.I will overclock to atleast 4.2ghz (Core i7 930)
Or should I not bother upgrading to the 1366 socket at all and just wait until the new socket (Sandy Bridge) comes out next year.Decisions,Decisions
Need some opinions.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pm1109* 
Need some advice by members.How much better is the GA X58 UD 7 board over the GA X58 UD 5 board.What is this silent pipe that I hear about.Is it useful or complete waste installing it? Does it reduce temps.?
Also thinknig about getting Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 1600mhz.Would I run into any issues with this board or the UD 5.I will overclock to atleast 4.2ghz (Core i7 930)
Or should I not bother upgrading to the 1366 socket at all and just wait until the new socket (Sandy Bridge) comes out next year.Decisions,Decisions
Need some opinions.

The UD7 is about the same board as the UD5, but with more slots. The complete silent pipe cooling blocks the 2 PCI-E x1 slots. It does reduce temperatures, but seems to be overkill, as the temps don't get too hot. I've used the waterblock for the board to be able to use both PCI-E x1 slots and not have to worry about any temperatures.

I would suggest Corsair XMS3 at 1600MHz, for Corsair. If you may have an issue, we're all here to help.

There are a lot of directions you could take. 1366, wait until the end of next year for SB, or even the new 6 core AMD processor. I would say it all depends on what you do with your computer the most as to what direction to take. I definitely would recommend to you a Gigabyte motherboard for any decision you make.









Added a Files Section to the OP with Gigabyte's Core i7 X58 BIOS Guide, Gigabyte's Core i7 920 Overclocking Tutorial, Motherboard POST Codes, and Qualified Memory Vendor's List all in the .pdf format.


----------



## footclan

I pretty much research whenever I buy something, always for electronics and always as much as I can. I have a static bracelet but I don't think its great so I might buy a corded one and a static free mat and bags.

I had to ask about the problems on the board. I figured people had to be doing to something wrong. There were so many problems there, yet here I've read that people are happy and there are some memory problems. I plan on buying the biggest CPU cooler for maximum heat dissipation, and I really don't think I'd have all 6 slots taken up but who knows what will happen.

2 more quick questions. Dual channel and triple channel can work together right? Do you think it would cause problems with the board? I can't see my self filling all the slots on the board, but I'd like to know what my options are in case I block a ram slot. Can I put a sata 2 hdd with a sata 3 hdd in RAID together and have them each work at their designed speeds? I would buy a sata 3 ssd, use it as my OS and for programs and put it in RAID with my sata 2 500gb.

thanks MacG and everyone


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 





































I would personally like to thank Mac, lsdmeasp, koji, sparkle, and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. I know this thread has helped me alot in getting my UD7 where I want it.






































Thanks much!! I know I am always helping out my fellow GIGBAYTE users, so I am happy to help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footclan* 
I pretty much research whenever I buy something, always for electronics and always as much as I can. I have a static bracelet but I don't think its great so I might buy a corded one and a static free mat and bags.

I had to ask about the problems on the board. I figured people had to be doing to something wrong. There were so many problems there, yet here I've read that people are happy and there are some memory problems. I plan on buying the biggest CPU cooler for maximum heat dissipation, and I really don't think I'd have all 6 slots taken up but who knows what will happen.

2 more quick questions. Dual channel and triple channel can work together right? Do you think it would cause problems with the board? I can't see my self filling all the slots on the board, but I'd like to know what my options are in case I block a ram slot. Can I put a sata 2 hdd with a sata 3 hdd in RAID together and have them each work at their designed speeds? I would buy a sata 3 ssd, use it as my OS and for programs and put it in RAID with my sata 2 500gb.

thanks MacG and everyone

Yes 930 should work with any shipped BIOS, it's the 980X you need to worry about. Although the board CPU Support list may say only supported with BIOS F4 and above, I know a few people who had no problems with F2 even so it think you will be fine.

I am not sure what you are asking in regards to memory, do you mean 3x2GB and then 2x2GB? If so I think that might break tripple channel, and or dual since triple is also used? Not sure how that would run, but I think it would still be usable, maybe not ideal though.

6GB is plenty for most all users, unless you actually need 8-12GB for major video edits or something like that I would suggest sticking with 6GB really.

I do not advise running SATAII and SATAII hard drives together in RAID, it's always best to use the exact same drives for RAID.

If you meant a SATAII RAID array, using SATAII Drives, and a separate SATAIII Drive not in the array, then yes you can use both types together, just not in the same array.


----------



## MacG32

Added the Hardware Station Review to the OP.


----------



## r2tbone

@footclan

I agree with the advice stated above and think they have covered your questions well.


----------



## Raiden911

Here's another review from The Overclockers magazine (*Page 12*) --> http://cde.cerosmedia.com/the_overcl...012.cde/page/3

...


----------



## footclan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
@footclan

I agree with the advice stated above and think they have covered your questions well.

Absolutely. I don't have money right now, but I'm going to continue to read up on the UD7.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiden911* 
Here's another review from The Overclockers magazine (*Page 12*) --> http://cde.cerosmedia.com/the_overcl...a012.cde/page/*12*

...









Fixed, added The Overclocker Magazine 2 Reviews; Board Pg.12 & SATA 3 Pg.42, and thank you!


----------



## Tiger S.

Some one noted there was a f7 bios floating around? I have the f6 and couldn't be happier. I think it's the best one since f3.

I also finally used the stock water block, and it's pretty lame. I don't think it made any more difference then the silent fan to tell the truth. I really don't have an issue with motherboard heat(especially with a vid card in my LC loop). I am adding a gtx 470 with a nickel block in a week, that's like putting new transmission in a Ferrari.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


Some one noted there was a f7 bios floating around? I have the f6 and couldn't be happier. I think it's the best one since f3.

I also finally used the stock water block, and it's pretty lame. I don't think it made any more difference then the silent fan to tell the truth. I really don't have an issue with motherboard heat(especially with a vid card in my LC loop). I am adding a gtx 470 with a nickel block in a week, that's like putting new transmission in a Ferrari.










Welcome and added!







There's a F7E linked in the first post.







That GTX 470 will be awful nice.


----------



## r2tbone

F7 here

^^What he said^^


----------



## Tiger S.

Thanks for adding me







I think I will add the new beta bios after my new card comes in.. Ordered it today. I got this board at the end of last year, have to say it is the nicest I have ever owned. The blue phase leds with the uv blue coolant in my clear case is quite nice.. Chrome fittings, nickel plates and intel blue. I guess what I am getting at is where does the red LED at the bottom fit and and what is it's purpose? It's tucked at the bottom under the video card, I just haven't figured it out.. Mine says 'FF'?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiger S.* 
Thanks for adding me







I think I will add the new beta bios after my new card comes in.. Ordered it today. I got this board at the end of last year, have to say it is the nicest I have ever owned. The blue phase leds with the uv blue coolant in my clear case is quite nice.. Chrome fittings, nickel plates and intel blue. I guess what I am getting at is where does the red LED at the bottom fit and and what is it's purpose? It's tucked at the bottom under the video card, I just haven't figured it out.. Mine says 'FF'?

S4 POST Codes
FF = Full on









Under the *Files Section* of the *Original Post* is the *Motherboard POST Codes PDF*.







Take a look at what's there.


----------



## lsdmeasap

I think he meant the POST Code Diagnostic LED.

I can link a PDF for that as well if we need it here, let me know. It is in my signature at TT forum if you need the URL now


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


I think he meant the POST Code Diagnostic LED.

I can link a PDF for that as well if we need it here, let me know. It is in my signature at TT forum if you need the URL now


Under the *Files Section* of the _Original Post_ is the *Motherboard POST Codes PDF*.









Added Beta F7F 30 April 2010 -Update CPU microcode


----------



## Tiger S.

Have you guys seen these?









105 mb/s USB 3.0 flash drives. 8gb-128gb storage. I want..

http://www.coolcomputing.com/article.php?sid=3937


----------



## dagar

Hello i have a question

This motherboard can control
3 x system fan headers 
1 x power fan header
1 x North Bridge fan header

fan speed with for example speed fan program?.

thank you


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dagar* 
Hello i have a question

This motherboard can control
3 x system fan headers
1 x power fan header
1 x North Bridge fan header

fan speed with for example speed fan program?.

thank you

Yes, that is correct.







It's been supported since SpeedFan's version 4.35 through this boards Input/Output Controller IT8720. It's support was updated in versions 4.36 and 4.38. The newest version is SpeedFan 4.41 Beta 9.


----------



## DragonRR

Well I'm new here so hi guys...

I would really appreciate some help/suggestions:

My Spec, build was done yesterday:

Intel 980x 3.33ghz
Prolimatech Megahelems HS
Noctua x 2, push & pull
12Gb corsair Dominator 1600mhz (6x2gb) 
Gigabyte X58 UD7 board
Crucial C300 + 2x Seagate Sata 3 2Tb
Coolermaster Sniper Case
Corsair 850HX Modular PSU
Nvidia GTX480
Windows 7 64bit Home Premium

Intended overclock: 4.2Ghz

Some background:

I have built many, many systems over the years but this is my first real build with an i7. I have VERY limited experience with overclocking, ZERO with i7s.

*The Build:*

My build didn't entirely go to plan! To my surprise the Megahelems only came with two fan clips (after spending over an hour searching my rubbish for missing clips!). Despite that the extra set would have been useless anyway. The "push" fan sits right on top of the corsair dominators! The ram makes the push fan sit an inch or so higher than the heat sink. After some head scratching and even thinking about dropping to 6gb of ram I decided to leave the push fan as is, tie wrap the top and use the corsair cooler (came with the dominator sticks) to wedge the bottom tight to the heat sink! It doesn't look great but it works reasonably well.

I left everything default for the Windows installation.

*Overclocking!*

I tried to get 4.2ghz using 168 bus, 25x Multiplier and a vcore of 1.375 (plus other voltage tweaks from a page on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html (with 1.375vcore not 1.344, my system blue screened the second I ran prime95 with the 1.344(ish) setting)

Windows would boot fine but Prime95 & LinX would cause a blue screen crash after a minute or so. I noticed in CPUID that my actual voltage reading was 1.35 and toyed with upping the voltage higher but with LinX my core #9 hit a max of 95deg, core #0 - 93deg which seemed a bit hot (after only a couple of mins) so I backed off.

*Current OC: (4.16ghz)*

26X Multiplier, 160bus and 1.3xx vcore (can't remember exactly (maybe 1.36x) but less than 1.375) the CPUID vcore reading is 1.33v with a max of 1.34v. CPU is at 4.16ghz with these settings. I've got a 44x QPI which gives something around the 7ghz area. (Overall I've used similar settings to the linked post except reduced bus, +1 multiplier, slightly reduced vcore and LLC level 1)

*Testing:*

I've run a LinX test (Problem size 25000, 50 passes):

With LinX I'm still getting max core temps on core #9 of 94deg, lowest core max of 92deg. Hopefully this is ok considering LinX seems to really push the CPU but I'm not too happy with the temps...
Test passed.

Prime95: I'm quite shocked that a core which was hitting 94deg before is now 83deg max! 11deg lower under Prime95! I'm new to LinX and have only ever stress tested with Prime95 before now, I'd always assumed that nothing could heat up a CPU more.

After running Prime95 for about 3hrs I noticed that the CPU core temp on #9 had crept up to 87deg. I then realised that not only had I connected the Noctuas to the motherboard fan header (one being on the CPU header) by design but I'd also left on the LNA adapters so the fans were running slower than they should be. Removed LNAs while Prime 95 still running and got the temp down 3 degrees to 84deg which is .. well... better.

*Questions:*

*1.* I've heard that it is more difficult to overclock when you go with 12gb of RAM but I have no idea why this might be the case. Is this true?

*2.* Which is correct the BIOS voltage setting, the reading from CPUID or neither?

*3.* My temps are quite high -
As I write this the system is running Prime95 still, core temps are:

Core #0 80
Core #1 77
Core #2 71
Core #8 73
Core #9 81
Core #10 78

Currently the system is pretty stable. Are my temps too high? If they are does anyone have any suggestions how I might get them to drop without losing Ghz?

*4.* My original attempt pretty much followed the linked post exactly.. But I got blue screen crashes (several times). Any ideas as to why this might be?

*5.* Lastly. I was pretty surprised that the push fan on the Megahelems snags with the ram. I don't think I can rotate it 90deg because I think the heat sink itself will then snag with the RAM. Has anyone else had this issue and what heat sink/fan combo would you guys suggest if I change to something else? I know I could use a H50-1 but don't like the idea of pushing warm air into my case (not with a 480 in there anyway!)


----------



## r2tbone

Welcome. I will try to help you out with some of these but, I do not experience with all of your problems. There is a lot of info in the older post in this thread. 
Put your system info in your sig. Go to User CP, edit system, fill in info and save. It is easier for people to help you without scrooling back to see your full system specs.

1. That has always been the case with overclocking as far as I know. In previous generations I would getter better OCs with 2GB RAM apposed to 4GB.

2. Not sure but someone here probably does.

3. That does seem high, I know I like to keep my D0 under 70C

4. Blue screens are a sign of instability. Did you just plug in those settings at once or did you step it up 5-10 at a time, reboot, test, reboot to bios, step it up 5-10....until unstable and or add voltage if unstable?

5. Refer to answer #2


----------



## DragonRR

Thanks for the response r2tbone.

I've updated my profile.

1. I agree that this does seem to be the case.. Anyone know why? curious..

2. Hopefully









3. I did have a look at the specs but there doesn't seem to be a general consensus. The CPU case according to a spec I've seen can cope with about 69 degrees. I'm seeing 66 deg currently in Prime95 but have maxed at 74 deg.

4. Yes, blue screens are not my favourite thing in the world







The error each time was something to do with CPU clock (which seemed pretty appropriate!). I jumped straight in with the settings I linked above. I then fiddled around both up and down with vcore. Anything lower was immediate blue screen. I seemed to be getting stability at over 1.375 but the temps rocketed and I stopped. I then dropped the bus to 160, lowered the vcore a little (to 1.3625 having now checked) and increased the multiplier by 1 obtaining what appears to be a very solid OC but still with somewhat high temps. I' pretty sure I tried a vcore a bit lower than 1.3625 with these settings but I got another blue screen after about 15mins with Prime95.

5. Refer to my answer #2









Having read other posts I wonder if I'm pushing the QPI too hard. A lot of people stick with a 36x multiplier although the linked post went with 44x.

Another possibility is I'm running BIOS F6, would the beta help? I've just noticed that lsdmeasap whose settings I copied is running F7e.......

EDIT: AND! lsdmeasap has watercooling! This could well be the final nail in the coffin for my 4.2ghz ambitions!

Finally although the push fan seems to be getting air through obviously the bottom inch of the heat sink is blocked by the ram. Maybe I should reconsider going for the H50? I just hate the thought have hot air being pumped in!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


Have you guys seen these?









105 mb/s USB 3.0 flash drives. 8gb-128gb storage. I want..

http://www.coolcomputing.com/article.php?sid=3937


Looks nice, know anywhere to buy one yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dagar*


Hello i have a question

This motherboard can control
3 x system fan headers 
1 x power fan header
1 x North Bridge fan header

fan speed with for example speed fan program?.

thank you


Speedfan or Easytune can only control the CPU Fan and SYS_Fan2 headers, the rest will be voltage controlled and run at 100%

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonRR*


*Questions:*

*1.* I've heard that it is more difficult to overclock when you go with 12gb of RAM but I have no idea why this might be the case. Is this true?

*2.* Which is correct the BIOS voltage setting, the reading from CPUID or neither?

*3.* My temps are quite high -
As I write this the system is running Prime95 still, core temps are:

Core #0 80
Core #1 77
Core #2 71
Core #8 73
Core #9 81
Core #10 78

Currently the system is pretty stable. Are my temps too high? If they are does anyone have any suggestions how I might get them to drop without losing Ghz?

*4.* My original attempt pretty much followed the linked post exactly.. But I got blue screen crashes (several times). Any ideas as to why this might be?

*5.* Lastly. I was pretty surprised that the push fan on the Megahelems snags with the ram. I don't think I can rotate it 90deg because I think the heat sink itself will then snag with the RAM. Has anyone else had this issue and what heat sink/fan combo would you guys suggest if I change to something else? I know I could use a H50-1 but don't like the idea of pushing warm air into my case (not with a 480 in there anyway!)


1. Kinda/sorta, like mentioned above in regards to DDR2 4GB. It may not hinder all that much CPU-wise but it may a bit with memory overclocking. I have seen 12GB triple channel at 2100+ though so you may be ok depending on the memory itself and what you want to do. I have no issues with 12GB though, even with mix-matched memory when testing various things. If you are having issues you probably just need to get used to the board and what settings affect what until you can find the proper settings for your setup.

2. BIOS setting for Vcore is your Vcore. CPU-z shows your Vcore minus Vdrop at idle, and then under load CPU-z will show your Vcore minus Vdrop and Vdroop. This is normal under load, you can control the amount of Vdroop (Idle vs load) voltage by using LLC (Load Line Calibration)

3. Temps sound ok to me, maybe a little high for prime, but I have never used Air cooling so not sure? You may want to aska round a bit more on that, or remount your cooler with less paste a few times and see if you notice a difference. All CPU's are different too, so your temps may not be the same as others even with the same settings and cooling. I can say though that I find 980X to be MUCH cooler than my 965 C0, I rarely hit 70C @ 4.2 when my old 965 would hit 80-85C easy.

4. BSOD Error codes and what they mean:
0X00000050 << Incorrect Memory Timing/Freq or Uncore Multi
0X00000124 << Incorrect QPI/Vtt Voltage (To Much/Not Enough)
0X00000101 << Not enough Vcore Voltage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonRR*


Having read other posts I wonder if I'm pushing the QPI too hard. A lot of people stick with a 36x multiplier although the linked post went with 44x.

Another possibility is I'm running BIOS F6, would the beta help? I've just noticed that lsdmeasap whose settings I copied is running F7e.......

EDIT: AND! lsdmeasap has watercooling! This could well be the final nail in the coffin for my 4.2ghz ambitions!

Finally although the push fan seems to be getting air through obviously the bottom inch of the heat sink is blocked by the ram. Maybe I should reconsider going for the H50? I just hate the thought have hot air being pumped in!


I ALWAYS use ONLY the latest Beta BIOS, or a Beta anyway. I never use final BIOSes, so I can't really comment on F6, but I can say F7e is great to use as is F6X and Test 1. I have not updated to the latest yet this week (F7f), still running F7e

QPI of 36 at the setting I posted that you may be using it probably fine, I just always try to keep the QPI Speed in the 7GT/s range so that is why I used X44

QPI/Vtt and uncore multi seems to be the key to 980X to me, you can now use lower than 2:1 uncore multi's, but I have not tinkered with that much and found that 2x or 2x+2 still worked best for me









Yes, I have the full board EK Nickel Block, and Cuplex XT Di CPU Block.

20 Pass LinX temps for the settings I posted previously >>

(Clicky)


Hope those BSOD Codes can help you get going! If not post us your settings and we can advise back.

Don't be scared of the QPI/Vtt setting


----------



## DragonRR

Really appreciate your help. I've now flashed to 7e. Currently retesting with previous settings but lower vcore and lower QPI. I've tried:
1.33750 vcore
1.31500 QPI
But LinX bombed with an error without a single pass. (No blue screen tho!)

I'm now trying
1.34375 vcore
9 passes completed so far

Temps for the cores are currently lower than yesterday, max is core #9 at 82 deg. Fingers crossed! The temps just might be ok for LinX.

I was very tempted to try watercooling but worry about maintaining it. If computers were meant to have water they'd have fins!









EDIT:
Aaargh LinX stopped with an error after 11 passes but I must be getting close to minimum vcore.
Testing with LLC level 2 rather than upping the vcore.

EDIT2:
Temps are going too high (#9 87deg) with level 2 LLC, going with 1.35000 vcore. LLC level2 gave a CPUID reading of 1.33v. 1.35000 vcore gives a reading of 1.31v.

EDIT3:
Fail in LinX after 17 passes. Damn. Upped the vcore to 1.35625. Starting the test again. This setting still gives a CPUID reading of 1.31v, temp for core #9 is about 2 deg higher (85deg) than the previous vcore setting.

Question: Anyone know if it would be better for me to lower the vcore to say 1.3 but up the LLC to level 2..?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonRR*


Well I'm new here so hi guys...

I would really appreciate some help/suggestions:

My Spec, build was done yesterday:

Intel 980x 3.33ghz
Prolimatech Megahelems HS
Noctua x 2, push & pull
12Gb corsair Dominator 1600mhz (6x2gb) 
Gigabyte X58 UD7 board
Crucial C300 + 2x Seagate Sata 3 2Tb
Coolermaster Sniper Case
Corsair 850HX Modular PSU
Nvidia GTX480
Windows 7 64bit Home Premium

Intended overclock: 4.2Ghz

Some background:

I have built many, many systems over the years but this is my first real build with an i7. I have VERY limited experience with overclocking, ZERO with i7s.

*The Build:*

My build didn't entirely go to plan! To my surprise the Megahelems only came with two fan clips (after spending over an hour searching my rubbish for missing clips!). Despite that the extra set would have been useless anyway. The "push" fan sits right on top of the corsair dominators! The ram makes the push fan sit an inch or so higher than the heat sink. After some head scratching and even thinking about dropping to 6gb of ram I decided to leave the push fan as is, tie wrap the top and use the corsair cooler (came with the dominator sticks) to wedge the bottom tight to the heat sink! It doesn't look great but it works reasonably well.

I left everything default for the Windows installation.

*Overclocking!*

I tried to get 4.2ghz using 168 bus, 25x Multiplier and a vcore of 1.375 (plus other voltage tweaks from a page on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html (with 1.375vcore not 1.344, my system blue screened the second I ran prime95 with the 1.344(ish) setting)

Windows would boot fine but Prime95 & LinX would cause a blue screen crash after a minute or so. I noticed in CPUID that my actual voltage reading was 1.35 and toyed with upping the voltage higher but with LinX my core #9 hit a max of 95deg, core #0 - 93deg which seemed a bit hot (after only a couple of mins) so I backed off.

*Current OC: (4.16ghz)*

26X Multiplier, 160bus and 1.3xx vcore (can't remember exactly (maybe 1.36x) but less than 1.375) the CPUID vcore reading is 1.33v with a max of 1.34v. CPU is at 4.16ghz with these settings. I've got a 44x QPI which gives something around the 7ghz area. (Overall I've used similar settings to the linked post except reduced bus, +1 multiplier, slightly reduced vcore and LLC level 1)

*Testing:*

I've run a LinX test (Problem size 25000, 50 passes):

With LinX I'm still getting max core temps on core #9 of 94deg, lowest core max of 92deg. Hopefully this is ok considering LinX seems to really push the CPU but I'm not too happy with the temps...
Test passed.

Prime95: I'm quite shocked that a core which was hitting 94deg before is now 83deg max! 11deg lower under Prime95! I'm new to LinX and have only ever stress tested with Prime95 before now, I'd always assumed that nothing could heat up a CPU more.

After running Prime95 for about 3hrs I noticed that the CPU core temp on #9 had crept up to 87deg. I then realised that not only had I connected the Noctuas to the motherboard fan header (one being on the CPU header) by design but I'd also left on the LNA adapters so the fans were running slower than they should be. Removed LNAs while Prime 95 still running and got the temp down 3 degrees to 84deg which is .. well... better.

*Questions:*

*1.* I've heard that it is more difficult to overclock when you go with 12gb of RAM but I have no idea why this might be the case. Is this true?

*2.* Which is correct the BIOS voltage setting, the reading from CPUID or neither?

*3.* My temps are quite high -
As I write this the system is running Prime95 still, core temps are:

Core #0 80
Core #1 77
Core #2 71
Core #8 73
Core #9 81
Core #10 78

Currently the system is pretty stable. Are my temps too high? If they are does anyone have any suggestions how I might get them to drop without losing Ghz?

*4.* My original attempt pretty much followed the linked post exactly.. But I got blue screen crashes (several times). Any ideas as to why this might be?

*5.* Lastly. I was pretty surprised that the push fan on the Megahelems snags with the ram. I don't think I can rotate it 90deg because I think the heat sink itself will then snag with the RAM. Has anyone else had this issue and what heat sink/fan combo would you guys suggest if I change to something else? I know I could use a H50-1 but don't like the idea of pushing warm air into my case (not with a 480 in there anyway!)


Welcome and added!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonRR*


Really appreciate your help. I've now flashed to 7e. Currently retesting with previous settings but lower vcore and lower QPI. I've tried:
1.33750 vcore
1.31500 QPI
But LinX bombed with an error without a single pass. (No blue screen tho!)

I'm now trying
1.34375 vcore
9 passes completed so far

Temps for the cores are currently lower than yesterday, max is core #9 at 82 deg. Fingers crossed! The temps just might be ok for LinX.

I was very tempted to try watercooling but worry about maintaining it. If computers were meant to have water they'd have fins!









EDIT:
Aaargh LinX stopped with an error after 11 passes but I must be getting close to minimum vcore.
Testing with LLC level 2 rather than upping the vcore.

EDIT2:
Temps are going too high (#9 87deg) with level 2 LLC, going with 1.35000 vcore. LLC level2 gave a CPUID reading of 1.33v. 1.35000 vcore gives a reading of 1.31v.


I would suggest watercooling with this kit. Distilled water, a silver coil, and a drop of biocide and you'll be good to go.







It will definitely keep your temps down, prolong the life of your processor, and help in your overclocking.


----------



## Tiger S.

I can't really say too much without having a 980.. This 920 doesn't draw that kinda heat.

If you do decide to come over to the wet side, please just say something. If I can do it, anyone can. Instead of a h50, there are many different ways to go.. I actually started with a Danger Den kit, and added a 3x120mm radiator. It was pretty hot here yesterday and I never got out of the upper 30c range. I put compression fittings on, so I would have no worries at all... and all I have had to do in months is add a little coolant to the res. from evaporation.

http://www.dangerden.com/store/

You have a 480 also.. check out the blocks. Those cards on water peak at 50c. That's almost half as hot as air.


----------



## DragonRR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


I can't really say too much without having a 980.. This 920 doesn't draw that kinda heat.

If you do decide to come over to the wet side, please just say something. If I can do it, anyone can. Instead of a h50, there are many different ways to go.. I actually started with a Danger Den kit, and added a 3x120mm radiator. It was pretty hot here yesterday and I never got out of the upper 30c range. I put compression fittings on, so I would have no worries at all... and all I have had to do in months is add a little coolant to the res. from evaporation.

http://www.dangerden.com/store/

You have a 480 also.. check out the blocks. Those cards on water peak at 50c. That's almost half as hot as air.


Yes I'm really, really tempted with W/C and know it is waaay better for temps and life of components but I just can't quite get to the point where I am willing to try it


----------



## Tiger S.

It's funny you say that.. I felt the same way.. I have modded an acrylic case, with an exchangeable top. One is for air cooling the other for water. I went back to air in the middle of winter, cause water wasn't needed. It's fun, and there is a lot of help around here to get you started if you ever want to.(and lots of video on UTube)









When I am on air however, I have a Dark Knight with push/pull and it does a great job.. Acrylic cases were not made for air cooling though.


----------



## dagar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 

Speedfan or Easytune can only control the CPU Fan and SYS_Fan2 headers, the rest will be voltage controlled and run at 100%

.

Are you sure that only cpu fan and sys_fan2 can control with speedfan?

This is a problem for me because i have an obsidian 800 and i'm going to put 3 nideg gt 1800 rpms fans


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dagar* 
Are you sure that only cpu fan and sys_fan2 can control with speedfan?

This is a problem for me because i have an obsidian 800 and i'm going to put 3 nideg gt 1800 rpms fans

Sunbeam Rheobus?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dagar* 
Are you sure that only cpu fan and sys_fan2 can control with speedfan?

This is a problem for me because i have an obsidian 800 and i'm going to put 3 nideg gt 1800 rpms fans

You could simply buy a fan controller, buy quiet fans and keep the fans at 100%, and/or go watercooling. RPMs don't mean much compared to cubic feet per minute of air flow. Check these fans out here. They push a lot of air and are quiet.


----------



## BrokeBrain

It will be a few more weeks until I can order my parts.
I was 100% sold on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 but that new ASUS Rampage III Extreme has me thinking otherwise.

I'm not officially in the Gigabyte club yet and I'm already thinking about jumping ship.

What should I do?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
It will be a few more weeks until I can order my parts.
I was 100% sold on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 but that new ASUS Rampage III Extreme has me thinking otherwise.

I'm not officially in the Gigabyte club yet and I'm already thinking about jumping ship.

What should I do?









Read through all of the reviews in the first post and the reviews for the ASUS board. When the time comes, you'll do what's right for you.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dagar* 
Are you sure that only cpu fan and sys_fan2 can control with speedfan?

This is a problem for me because i have an obsidian 800 and i'm going to put 3 nideg gt 1800 rpms fans

Yes, I am sure. You can read in the manual on page 29 and see that only those two fans have speed control

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
It will be a few more weeks until I can order my parts.
I was 100% sold on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 but that new ASUS Rampage III Extreme has me thinking otherwise.

I'm not officially in the Gigabyte club yet and I'm already thinking about jumping ship.

What should I do?









I think you should join our club


----------



## Tiger S.

I did find those flash drives at the Flash Memory Store, and they are pricey. I guess because it is new technology and SSD's are out there also. Still SuperTalent has some that are up to 200mb/s and up to 320MB/sec with UAS Protocol driver. Of course like the cards before them, these will come down.









128gb- $725 US
64gb- $438 US
32gb $309 US
16gb $119 US

http://tinyurl.com/28y3es8


----------



## lsdmeasap

WOW, I'll pass for sure on those for a while!

Man, that is pricey!


----------



## MacG32

Found them for these prices: 

16GB - $119
32GB - $169
64GB - $259
128GB - $469
256GB - $769

The SATA3 drives here of the same size are cheaper.


----------



## DragonRR

Thanks for the help so far people









This is just an update to my current situation, my initial post being here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...s-club-16.html

My main problem has not been getting a stable overclock. Well actually that's not totally true, getting stability has taken ages but mainly because of my concerns over how hot the cores (core #9 in particular) have been getting.

The following are my 99.9999% stable overclocks to this point:

*STABLE:* Core #9 max 94deg
26x, 160mhz, 1.36250vc, QPI 1.315v, LLC - Level 1 = Stable but hot, lower vcores all failed. LinX 80Gflops
ICH Core = AUTO
CPU CLOCK DRIVE = UNKNOWN!!
PCI EXPRESS CLOCK DRIVE = UNKNOWN!

*STABLE:* Core #9 max 86deg
27x, 155mhz, 1.35625vc, QPI 1.315v, LLC - Level 1 = Stable, slightly cooler, not tried lower vcores, slightly disappointing Gflops in LinX - 75Gflops
ICH Core = AUTO
CPU CLOCK DRIVE = 700mv (probably)
PCI EXPRESS CLOCK DRIVE = 700mv (probably)

Other settings are as lsdmeasap's settings here:

http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html

If you haven't fallen asleep already you might have noticed that I don't know what my CPU clock drive & PCI express clock drive settings were. I had thought they were set to 800 & 900 but when I went into the BIOS this morning they were at default. I don't know when or if this got changed which is really annoying! Anyway I am currently doing another test run with them at 800 & 900.

In all cases I'm using LinX to do the initial test set to 50 passes, 25,000 problem size. I am using the patched LinX intel files as per this post:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=333894

My current OC attempt is:

*TESTING: FAILED* Core #9 max 82deg (room temp is slightly lower tho.)
26x, 160mhz, 1.35625vc, QPI 1.315v, LLC - Level 1
ICH Core = 1.14
CPU CLOCK DRIVE = 800mv
PCI EXPRESS CLOCK DRIVE = 900mv

It has passed 21 runs of LinX so far. I'm hopeful but as mentioned I've had 37 runs with a fail before now.. If this does work I'm stopping because temps are (relatively) quite good, I'm back to 80Gflops and I'm getting tired with all the fiddling!

EDIT: Failed after 27 runs grrrrrrr!

*TESTING:* Core #9 max 84deg (room temp is slightly lower tho.)
26x, 159mhz, 1.35625vc, QPI 1.315v, LLC - Level 1
ICH Core = 1.14
CPU CLOCK DRIVE = 800mv
PCI EXPRESS CLOCK DRIVE = 900mv
Changed DRAM CMD to 1 from 2.

*One thing I can't stress enough is that I have had many test runs passing anything up to 40 LinX runs only to fail at 18, 25 and even 37 passes. 10 passes is really not enough to absolutely PROVE the system is 100% stable if you are going to use the system for work/games. I even had one run where I ran Prime95 first overnight for 8 hours, LinX failed the next morning before it hit run 20! Whilst I'm a noob at overclocking i7s I have done quite a number of overclocks on CPUs over the years, one system I had would crash now and again but passed Prime95 tests running for 4 or 5 hours. It took a 10+ hour P95 test to prove that OC on the CPU was a fail!

One more note. I tried removing the Noctua fan I have as a PUSH fan on the Megahelems last night just leaving the pull fan. My temps immediately went up by around 5 degrees! Because of my problem with the Dominator ram forcing the push noctua up an inch or so I've looked at other cooling solutions (other than water). The coolermaster V10 won't fit over the ram either, it might not fit even if I remove the top fins on the ram. I still hate the thought of pushing warm air into the case with the H50-1 so I might stick with my current solution.*


----------



## DragonRR

Well my last test passed 50 LinX runs. I haven't tried Prime95 yet and will leave it running overnight tonight. I'm not exactly ecstatic about my final (probably) OC but I do get just over 80gflops in LinX which compares well with the "HOT" settings @ 4.2ghz. My core #9 temp maxed at 85 today. I'm not totally happy with this temp but it's better than 90 odd when I started the OC. I've included the settings in the hope that it may help someone else on air. If anyone has any suggestions as to how I might reduce temps further please let me know.

Code:


Code:


FINAL SETTINGS: 4.13Ghz

Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [26x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed .............................. x44
Uncore Frequency ..........................  x22
Isonchronous Frequency ..................[Enabled]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 159
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [100]

C.I.A.2 [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [x10]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual - Quick]

Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 8
tRCD ....................................... 8
tRP ......................................... 8
tRAS ....................................... 24
Command Rate (CMD..............1

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU
Load Line Calibration ................. [Level 1]
CPU Vcore ............................... 1.35625
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ 1.315
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... Auto

MCH/ICH
PCIE 1.500v ........................... Auto
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... 1.2
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... 1.2
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... Auto
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1.14

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.66
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DragonRR* 
Well my last test passed 50 LinX runs. I haven't tried Prime95 yet and will leave it running overnight tonight. I'm not exactly ecstatic about my final (probably) OC but I do get just over 80gflops in LinX which compares well with the "HOT" settings @ 4.2ghz. My core #9 temp maxed at 85 today. I'm not totally happy with this temp but it's better than 90 odd when I started the OC. I've included the settings in the hope that it may help someone else on air. If anyone has any suggestions as to how I might reduce temps further please let me know.

Code:



Code:


FINAL SETTINGS: 4.13Ghz

Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [26x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed .............................. x44
Uncore Frequency ..........................  x22
Isonchronous Frequency ..................[Enabled]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 159
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [100]

C.I.A.2 [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [x10]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual - Quick]

Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 8
tRCD ....................................... 8
tRP ......................................... 8
tRAS ....................................... 24
Command Rate (CMD..............1

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU
Load Line Calibration ................. [Level 1]
CPU Vcore ............................... 1.35625
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ 1.315
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... Auto

MCH/ICH
PCIE 1.500v ........................... Auto
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... 1.2
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... 1.2
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... Auto
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1.14

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.66
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


Looks good!







Hope you get your temps down.


----------



## MacG32

Changed the hosting of the *Files Section* to hotfile.com


----------



## MacG32

Comparison of specifications between the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 and the ASUS Rampage III Extreme.








What the ASUS Rampage III Extreme doesn't have:
7.1 Dolby Home Theater
CD in
Dual LAN
2 PCI-E x1
2 eSATA/USB
2 IDE
1 Floppy
10 USB 2.0
3 1394a
PS/2 mouse
S/PDIF in
24 Phase Power
Hybrid Silent-Pipe 2 Watercooling
2 oz Copper PCB
Lower cost









Bit-Tech Review 21 April 2010
This review shows that the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 beats the ASUS Rampage III Extreme in almost every single test.


----------



## MacG32

Added BIOS F7H 23 April 2010 to first post
-Fix Gulftown -Special JZ BIOS


----------



## MacG32

Reserved for my BIOS settings and CPU-Z screeny:

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:
CPU Multi Threading........................:
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:
CPU EIST Function..........................:
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:
Virtualization Technology..................:

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):
Isochronous Support........................:

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:
Channel Interleaving.......................:
Rank Interleaving..........................:

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:
tRCD.......................................:
tRP........................................:
tRAS.......................................:

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:
tRRD ......................................:
tWTR ......................................:
tWR........................................:
tWTP.......................................:
tWL........................................:
tRFC.......................................:
tRTP.......................................:
tFAW.......................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:
CPU Vcore..................................:
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:
CPU PLL....................................:

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................:
QPI PLL....................................:
IOH Core...................................:
ICH I/O....................................:
ICH Core...................................:

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:
DRAM Termination...........................:
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:


----------



## MacG32

I'm wanting us to be "Official", so if you all would please sign up using the Sign Up link at the top of the first post, I would appreciate it.







You'll also need to post your BIOS settings using the template in the first post and a CPU-Z screeny too.







Thanks again!


----------



## stasio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Added BIOS F7H 3 May 2010 to first post
-Fix Gulftown -Special JZ BIOS









BIOS itself is dated 23.April,but released to public today.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
BIOS itself is dated 23.April,but released to public today.









Fixed and Thank You!


----------



## MacG32

*Message For All: The original post, sign up page, members list, signature, and rules have been added, changed, and/or updated.







Please check the first post for these! Thank you!







*


----------



## BrokeBrain

Now I see the new Gigabyte X58-UD9 coming soon.

My head is swimming


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain* 
Now I see the new Gigabyte X58-UD9 coming soon.

My head is swimming









Each of the boards you like have unique and identical features. Use the unique features to help make up your mind. Write them down and compare them to what you want and need the board to do for you. That should ultimately make the decision for you.


----------



## Tiger S.

I just figured out why my N. Bridge ran so much hotter with my 4890 on air then even this 470 that I just plugged in. I have the silent pipe connected and it hovers above the video card, but the 4890 had no exhaust in the rear of the cpu like this 470. It only let out heat inside the case, which just happens to be right below the NB silent pipe fins. That is a 10c difference.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


I just figured out why my N. Bridge ran so much hotter with my 4890 on air then even this 470 that I just plugged in. I have the silent pipe connected and it hovers above the video card, but the 4890 had no exhaust in the rear of the cpu like this 470. It only let out heat inside the case, which just happens to be right below the NB silent pipe fins. That is a 10c difference.


That's great to hear







10c makes a lot of difference


----------



## lsdmeasap

It also helps NB Temps if you guys redo with your own NB Thermal paste, I suggest using TX-2 or MX-2.

Don't use AS5, and DO put the thermal pads back on the mosfets, not paste.


----------



## MacG32

Added our new logo.


----------



## MacG32

koji, lsdmeasap, r2tbone, TonyGrunt, and DragonRR "Officially" added.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Officially added? I joined on post #11, did you miss my post there?

Really like the new logo, that's a very cool idea


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Officially added? I joined on post #11, did you miss my post there?

Really like the new logo, that's a very cool idea


There are different rules from being a club to being an official thread. They are little know and well hidden. You can see them here.







Thank you about the logo!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hmm, still don't see what you mean?

I see it says:

Quote:



MB Clubs: That is a whole different story
You may add an Official Club ONLY if you maintain a current member list.


Anyway though, I do see what you mean about rules for clubs vs official threads now though.

Thanks for adding me in!


----------



## Chrono Detector

Will anybody here will replace their UD7 board when the UD9 is officially launched? That board does look very tempting though. But I don't think it is worth it anyway, since I have a UD7, and I don't plan on doing crazy overclocks anyway. But look at those PCI-E slots and the new southbridge design is so good looking.


----------



## BrokeBrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Will anybody here will replace their UD7 board when the UD9 is officially launched? That board does look very tempting though. But I don't think it is worth it anyway, since I have a UD7, and I don't plan on doing crazy overclocks anyway. But look at those PCI-E slots and the new southbridge design is so good looking.


How long before the UD9 is out?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Shouldn't be too much longer.

I will be sticking with UD7 myself, no need to go UD9 unless you have 4 cards you want to SLI/Xfire and are trying to break records using them.

I do like the looks of it though, and the new MosFets redesign which you can see mentioned here
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=251206&page=2

Full review (Site is down ATM though)

http://lab501.ro/placi-de-baza/gigab...ay-sli-preview

Translation to English:
http://translate.google.com/translat...ay-sli-preview


----------



## RawZ

Has anyone got any issues trying to get the RAM running past 2200MHz? I had some Trident 2000 kit and it wouldn't post past 2200 no matter the voltage increase or losened timings.

I now have some GTX2 but i can't get it running at it's stock speeds - i can get up to 2230MHz-ish and it won't post if it's more. Again, voltage increase on vDIMM and VTT.


----------



## lsdmeasap

You can't run memory on 920-975 CPU's over 2000+ Mhz for daily use, it requires way to much uncore voltages

You need a 980X or 970 CPU when they come out, the 2:1 ratio on the others is what stops you from being able to run 2000+ easily


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
It also helps NB Temps if you guys redo with your own NB Thermal paste, I suggest using TX-2 or MX-2.

Don't use AS5, and DO put the thermal pads back on the mosfets, not paste.


This is my plan for this weekend when the challenge is over. I going to change out as much as I can.

Nice job on the page 1 Mac.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


This is my plan for this weekend when the challenge is over. I going to change out as much as I can.

Nice job on the page 1 Mac.










Thank you!









Added Tom's Hardware Review 4 May 2010


----------



## lsdmeasap

Please pardon the multi-post (Any mod that noticed), just seemed worthy!

So, somebody came out with 2533Mhz Dual channel memory today.... I saw some crazy timings and though to myself who needs double channel with those timings?

< Mushkin to the rescue!

Didn't notice till I went to post this I was 10Mhz off, will do again later tonight









*2522.8Mhz Triple Channel*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1172315

Yes, of course this is not stable like their $325 a stick memory probably is, but it was quick and easy to get there


----------



## guest890

Anyone having a problem with the sata controller? When I connect my sata hdds to channel 2 and 3, they are detected as channel 0 and 1 slaves in the bios. I connected them to channels 4 and 5 and they are detected as channel 2 and 3.


----------



## lsdmeasap

I never pay attention to any of that, it is not relevant really.

What I will say is you should put your OS/MAIN drive into SATAII_0, and then your CD/DVD Drive into SATAII_5, and any other drives in between or on the other ports.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Please pardon the multi-post (Any mod that noticed), just seemed worthy!

So, somebody came out with 2533Mhz Dual channel memory today.... I saw some crazy timings and though to myself who needs double channel with those timings?

< Mushkin to the rescue!

Didn't notice till I went to post this I was 10Mhz off, will do again later tonight









*2522.8Mhz Triple Channel*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1172315

Yes, of course this is not stable like their $325 a stick memory probably is, but it was quick and easy to get there

Great overclock on that RAM!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks!

980X uncore makes it all possible.

It's the 1600Mhz CAS7 kit (998679) I reviewed linked in my signature, I could only get 2140Mhz or so with my 965 CPU. Makes me wonder how well it would do in dual or single channel


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Thanks!

980X uncore makes it all possible.

It's the 1600Mhz CAS7 kit (998679) I reviewed linked in my signature, I could only get 2140Mhz or so with my 965 CPU. Makes me wonder how well it would do in dual or single channel









I'm wondering too.









Added Wisdom PC Review 15 March 2010 & HispaZone Review 13 December 2009


----------



## lsdmeasap

I will give it a shot or two in a week or so, have a dry ice session I am planning soon.

Iv'e been thinking about doing this with dry ice to the memory








http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=249522

If I do, I will see how far single/dual goes before using dry ice on the memory itself, then probably just triple after I set things up like that.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
I will give it a shot or two in a week or so, have a dry ice session I am planning soon.

Iv'e been thinking about doing this with dry ice to the memory








http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=249522

If I do, I will see how far single/dual goes before using dry ice on the memory itself, then probably just triple after I set things up like that.

I'm looking forward to them!







Get plenty of pics.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Will do!


----------



## r2tbone

I just wanted to share some links for the EK-FB KIT Nickel and Nickle/Acetal from US sellers.

Performance-PCs.com -one of my personal favorites

EK-FB Watercooling KIT GA X58 (UD7) - Nickel

EK-FB Watercooling KIT GA X58 (UD7) - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## rft1v

I am just wondering why my gigabyte ga-atxud7 wont detect my blu ray drive. or my dvd drive. i have a sata interface blu ray, and an ide interface dvd drive. I've tried disconecting one or the other, but no luck. sometimes it detects the blu ray, but only if i tweak something in the bios. I am unsure what it was that i changed.. but this is really annoying. Please help! thanks! (also, i have about 6 hard drives using sata that all work fine)


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rft1v* 
I am just wondering why my gigabyte ga-atxud7 wont detect my blu ray drive. or my dvd drive. i have a sata interface blu ray, and an ide interface dvd drive. I've tried disconecting one or the other, but no luck. sometimes it detects the blu ray, but only if i tweak something in the bios. I am unsure what it was that i changed.. but this is really annoying. Please help! thanks! (also, i have about 6 hard drives using sata that all work fine)

Welcome.







I would suggest reading/printing out the user manual from pages 51-52 and 55-58. Then compare the settings in your BIOS and what they're for with the manual. Also, make sure your BIOS is updated.








The first post contains a lot of useful information. Check it out.









Added GA-X58A-UD7 User Manual PDF


----------



## JDM YO

Hey guys,

I am just wondering can this motherboard support a triple monitor setup?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDM YO*


Hey guys,

I am just wondering can this motherboard support a triple monitor setup?


With the right graphics cards, sure. Most, if not all X58 boards can.


----------



## JDM YO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


With the right graphics cards, sure. Most, if not all X58 boards can.










Thanks for that,

I am thinking about combining this motherboard with a Gigabyte ATI HD5850 card. I know this might be a bit out of context, but would you know if this card could support a triple monitor set up?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDM YO*


Thanks for that,

I am thinking about combining this motherboard with a Gigabyte ATI HD5850 card. I know this might be a bit out of context, but would you know if this card could support a triple monitor set up?











Quote:



# ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology

* Three independent display controllers

* Drive three displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays

* Display grouping

* Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display


It sure can and welcome.







Here's a review of the card. Source
Please fill out your System Information in the User Control Panel. Thank you.


----------



## JDM YO

Cheers,

I got a bit confused with the whole multi-graphic crossfire set up tech and with the actual number of screens the card can run so that cleared things up for me. I actually don't have a desktop right now and I'm planning to build one myself (first time) in about a months time. The computer will be primary used for heavy graphic design processing i.e Adobe Creative Suite and 3D modelling i.e 3dsmax, Maya, Sketchup with also a bit of music production on the side (Ableton). Games would be a secondary issue.

Here's my planned components if you are interested. It's not final, just a plan









+1TB external
+AOC if23 IPS display
+ 2 other LCD screens I have lying around

P.S- If your wondering about the prices, I live in Australia.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDM YO*


Cheers,

I got a bit confused with the whole multi-graphic crossfire set up tech and with the actual number of screens the card can run so that cleared things up for me. I actually don't have a desktop right now and I'm planning to build one myself (first time) in about a months time. The computer will be primary used for heavy graphic design processing i.e Adobe Creative Suite and 3D modelling i.e 3dsmax, Maya, Sketchup with also a bit of music production on the side (Ableton). Games would be a secondary issue.

Here's my planned components if you are interested. It's not final, just a plan









+1TB external
+AOC if23 IPS display
+ 2 other LCD screens I have lying around

P.S- If your wondering about the prices, I live in Australia.


Looks like a great build.







I'm looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## MacG32

Embedded the Google doc into the first post.


----------



## MacG32

My "Dream System" build begins.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Wow, that is going to be a beast!!

That is one cool monitor, do they or will they have other colors?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Wow, that is going to be a beast!!

That is one cool monitor, do they or will they have other colors?

Thank you!







I haven't seen any other colors, so I'm stuck.







Maybe I'll just paint it.


----------



## rft1v

I have my UD7 setup with a RAID 0 with 2 velicraptors. I am using the INTEL raid. I can see my dvd drives in the bios, but they do not appear when i boot. SOME ONE PLEASE HELP. this is the most frustrating thing i've ever delt with. its been 5 weeks! no solution! I HATE THIS MOTHERBOARD


----------



## lsdmeasap

I might grab one if they ever make a blue one, looks sharp and very different from the norm!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rft1v*


I have my UD7 setup with a RAID 0 with 2 velicraptors. I am using the INTEL raid. I can see my dvd drives in the bios, but they do not appear when i boot. SOME ONE PLEASE HELP. this is the most frustrating thing i've ever delt with. its been 5 weeks! no solution! I HATE THIS MOTHERBOARD


Make sure your RAID Disks are plugged into SATAII_0 and 1.

Then set the following in the BIOS

*Integrated Peripherals*

Intel Controller (Blue Ports)
eXtreme Hard Drive (Intel ICH10R Chipset) ........................ Enabled/RAID
ICH SATA Control Mode (Intel ICH10R Chipset) ..................... RAID/XHD
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode (Intel ICH10R South Bridge) ............. Enabled or Disabled both would be fine

Then go into Hard Drive Boot Priority in the top of Advanced BIOS page and move your array by name to the top of the list.

Is this array already setup with an OS, or are you trying to install one? If it is already setup with windows, what board are you moving it from.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Make sure your RAID Disks are plugged into SATAII_0 and 1.

Then set the following in the BIOS

*Integrated Peripherals*

Intel Controller (Blue Ports)
eXtreme Hard Drive (Intel ICH10R Chipset) ........................ Enabled/RAID
ICH SATA Control Mode (Intel ICH10R Chipset) ..................... RAID/XHD
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode (Intel ICH10R South Bridge) ............. Enabled or Disabled both would be fine

Then go into Hard Drive Boot Priority in the top of Advanced BIOS page and move your array by name to the top of the list.

Is this array already setup with an OS, or are you trying to install one? If it is already setup with windows, what board are you moving it from.


Good looking out! Thank you!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Anytime, always looking to help out my fellow GIGABYTE users!


----------



## rft1v

My raid works fine, i can boot into the operating system just fine







BUT my DVD (which is connected via IDE) and Blu ray which is a SATA do not come up in windows.. they do, however come up in my bios.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Do you have only the DVD on IDE cable? If so do you have it set as master or CS and on the end of the cable?

For your blue ray drive, be sure that is plugged into SATAII_5 or one of the J.Micron ports enabled as IDE

You may just have to buy a SATA DVD Drive, or just use your blue ray player


----------



## rft1v

I have the ide set as master, i will move the blu ray and see if that works. why is this such a hassel?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Is the IDE DVD drive the only thing on the IDE cable?


----------



## DragonRR

Just in case you guys are interested I posted my saga about switching from the Megahelems to a Corsair H50-1 cooler here:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...battle-12.html

In the end I managed to get my temps down to the same level I had with the Megahelems with a much tidier looking system. It isn't the most interesting reading in the world but it might help others especially if they are from the UK where appropriate screws are hard to find!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonRR*


Just in case you guys are interested I posted my saga about switching from the Megahelems to a Corsair H50-1 cooler here:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...battle-12.html

In the end I managed to get my temps down to the same level I had with the Megahelems with a much tidier looking system. It isn't the most interesting reading in the world but it might help others especially if they are from the UK where appropriate screws are hard to find!


Thank you.







Any contribution helps!


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Operation: Tax Man begins!  


You must be rich to afford all that stuff, talk about overkill. That is a dream PC, and I thought mine wasn't fast enough. I wish I had a full time job, I would too spend money like that on a PC. Well the UD9 has been released, would you consider that?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
You must be rich to afford all that stuff, talk about overkill. That is a dream PC, and I thought mine wasn't fast enough. I wish I had a full time job, I would too spend money like that on a PC. Well the UD9 has been released, would you consider that?

Thanks.







No UD9 for me.


----------



## MacG32

Seems like random owners that are also new to the forum are signing up and not understanding how to sign up here. I've deleted 3-4 failed sign up attempts, so far. If you need help signing up or don't understand something, please just ask here. Thank you.


----------



## r2tbone

I have been trying to direct some of the new users that have had questions in different threads concerning the UD7. I hope they make it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
I have been trying to direct some of the new users that have had questions in different threads concerning the UD7. I hope they make it.

That's good stuff! Thank you!


----------



## MacG32

Added [email protected] banners.








Preview:

_*[email protected] for OCN. Click for details.
*_


----------



## lsdmeasap

Just did a Dry Ice session last night.

I couldn't buy enough ice though (Store only had 10 pounds left), so ran out too quickly before I get get in to many benchmarks though. Spent more than half that messing with max Bclk, only to get the same as I could on water!

Seems there is a 8.8Ghz QPI wall, and QPI Slow mode is not working properly I don't think, not sure. I am talking with GIGABYTE Taiwan about that right now.

Anyhow, best I could do with the time and Ice I had on hand










*246.18 - 4.9Ghz*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1191105

*246.61*










CPU-Z Validator 3.1

*5.22Ghz*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1193141


----------



## MacG32

Awesome results! Glad to see you taking your time to do that!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks!

I was hoping for better, but I didn't have much dry ice this time around, will have next time though! And hopefully a BIOS that will allow me to use QPI Slow mode, or a lower QPI multi, which I have requested


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Thanks!

I was hoping for better, but I didn't have much dry ice this time around, will have next time though! And hopefully a BIOS that will allow me to use QPI Slow mode, or a lower QPI multi, which I have requested


I'm looking forward to it! I hope you get the BIOS you need.


----------



## stasio

BIOS GA-X58A-UD7 - F7j on TT forum.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
BIOS GA-X58A-UD7 - F7j on TT forum.

Thank you stasio!









New BIOS added to OP! F7J - Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.34 (03/20/10)


----------



## gazza30

Hey guys bin a while but i finally got my replacement backing plate for my apogee XT did a quick dirty OC to 3.8 @ 1.218v HT and Turbo boost on tested stable so far with IBT and Prime.

Looking like 4.0ghz won't be a problem.

Will post up some temps settings and Benchies when i get some time








Room temp 27'C
Load temps 64-62-61-57 IBT x 20 standard


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gazza30* 
Hey guys bin a while but i finally got my replacement backing plate for my apogee XT did a quick dirty OC to 3.8 @ 1.218v HT and Turbo boost on tested stable so far with IBT and Prime.

Looking like 4.0ghz won't be a problem.

Will post up some temps settings and Benchies when i get some time








Room temp 27'C
Load temps 64-62-61-57 IBT x 20 standard

Sound great!


----------



## MacG32

Added AWARDS Section to OP.


----------



## gazza30

This is what i've got so far will try for 4.0+ later.

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:22
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):3.8
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:on
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:on
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:on
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:off
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:on
CPU EIST Function..........................:on
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:off
Virtualization Technology..................:off

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):6.22
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:36
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz)3460:
Isochronous Support........................:on

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:on
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:173
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:off
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1730
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:expert
Channel Interleaving.......................:6
Rank Interleaving..........................:4

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:20

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:27
tRRD ......................................:4
tWTR ......................................:4
tWR........................................:8
tWTP.......................................:19
tWL........................................:7
tRFC.......................................:60
tRTP.......................................:4
tFAW.......................................:16
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:3

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:65

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:6
Different Ranks............................:5
On The Same Rank...........................:1

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:6
Different Ranks............................:6
On The Same Rank...........................:1

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:level 1
CPU Vcore..................................:1.260
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.315
CPU PLL....................................:1.8

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................:1.5
QPI PLL....................................:1.1
IOH Core...................................:1.1
ICH I/O....................................:1.5
ICH Core...................................:1.1

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.6
DRAM Termination...........................:.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:.75

Load temps Approx 60'c Prime Blend test
Load IBT standard Approx 57'c
Room temp =27'c


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gazza30* 
This is what i've got so far will try for 4.0+ later.

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:22
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):3.8
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:on
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:on
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:on
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:off
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:on
CPU EIST Function..........................:on
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:off
Virtualization Technology..................:off

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):6.22
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:36
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz)3460:
Isochronous Support........................:on

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:on
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:173
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:off
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1730
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:expert
Channel Interleaving.......................:6
Rank Interleaving..........................:4

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:20

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:27
tRRD ......................................:4
tWTR ......................................:4
tWR........................................:8
tWTP.......................................:19
tWL........................................:7
tRFC.......................................:60
tRTP.......................................:4
tFAW.......................................:16
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:3

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:65

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:6
Different Ranks............................:5
On The Same Rank...........................:1

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:6
Different Ranks............................:6
On The Same Rank...........................:1

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:level 1
CPU Vcore..................................:1.260
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.315
CPU PLL....................................:1.8

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................:1.5
QPI PLL....................................:1.1
IOH Core...................................:1.1
ICH I/O....................................:1.5
ICH Core...................................:1.1

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.6
DRAM Termination...........................:.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:.75

Load temps Approx 60'c Prime Blend test
Load IBT standard Approx 57'c
Room temp =27'c

That's looking very good!









Officially added!


----------



## gazza30

Ok just hit 4.0ghz same volts as last post has passed IBT x20 runs and a quick 1hr run with prime will stress test further later on tonight.

did a few quick benchies

PI fast 21.32 seconds
3d mark 06 26182
3d mark vantage 27516 with old drivers but with Phyx on


----------



## _REAPER_

I am trying to get 4.5ghz stable on a core I7 920DO I have 4.4 stable but I cannot find the magic numbers to make 4.5ghz stable. Any one have bios settings I could try I would appreciate it.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I am trying to get 4.5ghz stable on a core I7 920DO I have 4.4 stable but I cannot find the magic numbers to make 4.5ghz stable. Any one have bios settings I could try I would appreciate it.

Use the bios template on first page fill in settings an lets see wat you got

Great oc so far


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gazza30* 
Ok just hit 4.0ghz same volts as last post has passed IBT x20 runs and a quick 1hr run with prime will stress test further later on tonight.

did a few quick benchies

PI fast 21.32 seconds
3d mark 06 26182
3d mark vantage 27516 with old drivers but with Phyx on

Looking very good!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I am trying to get 4.5ghz stable on a core I7 920DO I have 4.4 stable but I cannot find the magic numbers to make 4.5ghz stable. Any one have bios settings I could try I would appreciate it.

Would you post your BIOS settings? It would help others help you.


----------



## gazza30

How do i centre my cpu-z validation in my sig


----------



## _REAPER_

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.41
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Enabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.56Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,570Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:210
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:105
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:800mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:100ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:100ps
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,680
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1

>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1

>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.40625v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.36v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.86v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.54v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.16v
IOH Core.....................................:1.16v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.14v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


how do i centre my cpu-z validation in my sig










 cpu-z​


----------



## gazza30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


cpu-z​










Cheers mate


----------



## gazza30

Reaper have you run memtest to test ram 
Also i just leave uncore on auto so it stays double the ram freq

Voltages are already getting high but i see you pushing 1.4v core

Try upping QPI voltage to 1.4 have seen it recommened to run QPI volts same as Cpu v core.

You say you can't get it stable ( what do you call stable)

Personally 2 x 20 runs of IBT standard and about 8 - 10 hrs of prime blend does it for me


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.41
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Enabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.56Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,570Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:210
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:105
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:800mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:100ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:100ps
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,680
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1

>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1

>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.40625v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.36v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.86v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.54v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.16v
IOH Core.....................................:1.16v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.14v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


Thank you! I'm checking through it, reading other overclocks, and will have some ideas for you to try sometime later.


----------



## _REAPER_

4.4 for me is very stable able to pass 20 passes on intelburn test that is what I call stable. I can get 4.5ghz to post but I cannot get it to pass burn test.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


4.4 for me is very stable able to pass 20 passes on intelburn test that is what I call stable. I can get 4.5ghz to post but I cannot get it to pass burn test.


 i've had previous OC's stable with IBT but could'nt pass even 2 minutes of prime


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


4.4 for me is very stable able to pass 20 passes on intelburn test that is what I call stable. I can get 4.5ghz to post but I cannot get it to pass burn test.


I would check out this guide for some great ideas for overclocking: Gigabyte's Core i7 920 Overclocking Tutorial PDF I was going to quote a few things in it, but it's easier to read and follow it. I know it's for a 920 to 4GHz, but it should help you get you to 4.5GHz easily.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will do my due diligence and read through this.. Thank you for the link


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I will do my due diligence and read through this.. Thank you for the link


You're welcome.


----------



## gazza30

Pls update now stable at 4.0

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)[/U]

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:22
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.00
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:on
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:all
CPU Multi Threading........................:on
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:on
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:off
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:on
CPU EIST Function..........................:on
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:on
Virtualization Technology..................:off

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):6.55
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:36
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz)3640:
Isochronous Support........................:on

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:on
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:182
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:off
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1820
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:expert
Channel Interleaving.......................:6 auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:4 auto

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:9
tRCD.......................................:9
tRP........................................:9
tRAS.......................................:27

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:27 auto
tRRD ......................................:4 auto
tWTR ......................................:4 auto
tWR........................................:8 auto
tWTP.......................................:19 auto
tWL........................................:7 auto
tRFC.......................................:60 auto
tRTP.......................................:4 auto
tFAW.......................................:16 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:3

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:65 auto

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:6 auto
Different Ranks............................:5 auto
On The Same Rank..........................1.:auto

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:6 auto
Different Ranks............................:6 auto
On The Same Rank...........................:1 auto

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.250
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.80

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................:1.5 auto
QPI PLL....................................:1.1 auto
IOH Core...................................:1.1 auto
ICH I/O....................................:1.5 auto
ICH Core...................................:1.1 auto

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.6 
DRAM Termination...........................:.75 auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:.75 auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:.75 auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:.75 auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:.75 auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:.75 auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:.75 auto

CPU-Z validation in sig

Stability tested with IBT 2x 20 runs standard test
8 hrs of prime blend


----------



## gazza30

Here's a good oc'ing guide i've used worth a look


----------



## MacG32

gazza30,
Old one 3804.8MHz x22









New one 2184.0MHz x12









It's not 4GHz, sorry.


----------



## gazza30

woops cheers sorting now


----------



## gazza30

All sorted proof in sig updated now for 4


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


woops cheers sorting now


No problems.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


All sorted proof in sig updated now for 4


Awesome! Updated!


----------



## _REAPER_

4.3Ghz at 1.28Vcore all settings are the same as 4.4 I am just testing how low I can get voltages


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


4.3Ghz at 1.28Vcore all settings are the same as 4.4 I am just testing how low I can get voltages


Looking good!


----------



## gazza30

hmmm can pass IBT at my 4ghz setting over an over and 8 hrs prime blend but then just went for 10hrs prime blend and crashed just as i neared 10hrs.

Most people would call this stable but just want some fine tuning help as this will become my 24/7 oc and needs to be rock solid

Was looking at the cpu clock skew think this might help?
Other suggestions welcome
Have tried upping v-core and using the 21 cpu multi but

Upping v-core made no difference and the 21 cpu multi just made it worse passed IBT but crashed straight away in Prime

Ram is still within spec but will run memtest anyway

Ran memtest no errors


----------



## _REAPER_

Try these settings for 4.0ghz

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.0
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,4
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:103
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.30625v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.280v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.80v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.50v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.10v
IOH Core.....................................:1.10v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.10v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


----------



## gazza30

Cheers mate but the high multi lets me stay low with volts.

Was using an old version of prime so i updated to the latest version this helped somewhat but was still crashing.

So i upped the v-core several notches to 1.3
Seems better now further testing will tell
should be able to lower v-core back a bit now that i know what was causing issiue

Oh yeah for some reason bios won't let me disable Turbo boost Tech i select disabled in bios hit enter and it still says enabled WT

Figured it out cause i'm using the 22 multi can't disable turbo boost tech


----------



## r2tbone

Mac, are you up and running?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
Mac, are you up and running?

I am, on my laptop for now.








Everything alright?


----------



## r2tbone

Yep, I'm good. I just noticed where Operation Taxman has been replaced with Dream System and I was hoping you got everything in and running.

I've dropped down from 4.0 to 3.8 because the summer heat is here and I haven't moved over to water cooling yet.







Other than that, I am building a system for a local recording studio and I picked out the UD3R for their system and I am curious to see what our little brother can do


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
Yep, I'm good. I just noticed where Operation Taxman has been replaced with Dream System and I was hoping you got everything in and running.

I've dropped down from 4.0 to 3.8 because the summer heat is here and I haven't moved over to water cooling yet.







Other than that, I am building a system for a local recording studio and I picked out the UD3R for their system and I am curious to see what our little brother can do









Glad to hear. It's going to be a while before it's complete. Tons of work to do and only a little time to do it in the evening and a few things back-ordered.
Gotta keep those temps down.







Sounds like a very interesting build.


----------



## mckbtr

Just pulled the trigger on a UD7 an Kingston HyperX T1 Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 2000 Model KHX2000C9AD3T1K3d will they play well together


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mckbtr* 
Just pulled the trigger on a UD7 an Kingston HyperX T1 Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 2000 Model KHX2000C9AD3T1K3d will they play well together

They sure will and welcome!









Quote:

5/4/2010 21:06:23 TonyGrunt 920 4300MHz HT @ 1.35v Prolimatech,Delta http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html 12GB Kingston HYPERX T1 [email protected] 9-9-9-27 @ 1.62v F7H


----------



## KorbenD

Just finished the last parts of my system upgrade, including the UD7 board. Haven't tried pushing the system much, just happy with the stability and speed as it is. Specs are:

GA-X58A-UD7
12GB of G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO
eVGA GTX 470 (in queue for step up to a 480)
i7 960 @ 3.3Ghz
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus heatsink
SB X-Fi Titanium
Silverstone FT02 Fortress 2 case
Corsair CMPSU-850HX


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KorbenD* 
Just finished the last parts of my system upgrade, including the UD7 board. Haven't tried pushing the system much, just happy with the stability and speed as it is. Specs are:

GA-X58A-UD7
12GB of G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO
eVGA GTX 470 (in queue for step up to a 480)
i7 960 @ 3.3Ghz
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus heatsink
SB X-Fi Titanium
Silverstone FT02 Fortress 2 case
Corsair CMPSU-850HX

Looking good and Welcome!







If you would fill out your System in the control panel, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KorbenD* 
Just finished the last parts of my system upgrade, including the UD7 board. Haven't tried pushing the system much, just happy with the stability and speed as it is. Specs are:

GA-X58A-UD7
12GB of G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO
eVGA GTX 470 (in queue for step up to a 480)
i7 960 @ 3.3Ghz
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus heatsink
SB X-Fi Titanium
Silverstone FT02 Fortress 2 case
Corsair CMPSU-850HX

Good to see some new members, sweet rig love that case


----------



## pm1109

Just finished building my first build and have updated my system specs below.So I guess im part of the club now.
The GA X58 UD 7 has so many options in the BIOS.Some I have never heard off.Well trying to get my core i7 930 stable at 4.2ghz with HT ON.Running into a few issues hopefully someone here can help me out
How do I copy the BIOS screen and place it up on here?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pm1109* 
Just finished building my first build and have updated my system specs below.So I guess im part of the club now.
The GA X58 UD 7 has so many options in the BIOS.Some I have never heard off.Well trying to get my core i7 930 stable at 4.2ghz with HT ON.Running into a few issues hopefully someone here can help me out
How do I copy the BIOS screen and place it up on here?

Welcome, Officially!







In the first post there's a BIOS Settings Posting Template. You'll have to print it out, fill in your data from your bios, then copy the code into a new message, type in the settings, and post it with a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## MacG32

New BIOS' added to first post:









BIOS GA-X58A-UD7 - F7m (26.05.10)
Info: New layout (as for P55 and UD9)
Fix: minusDVID

GA-X58A-UD7 - F7m

-----------------------------------

Versione MOD :
- Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.34 (03/20/10)

GA-X58A-UD7 - F7m MOD

Added clickable link to view the "New Layout"


----------



## MacG32

Added the new BIOS Layout to the BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE.











Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/Size]<br><br>
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]<br><br>
> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]<br><br>
CPU Clock Ratio............................:<br>
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):<br>
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]<br><br>
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:<br>
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:<br>
CPU Multi Threading........................:<br>
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:<br>
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:<br>
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:<br>
CPU EIST Function..........................:<br>
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:<br><br>
QPI Clock Ratio............................:<br>
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):<br>
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:<br>
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):<br>
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]<br>
Spread Spectrum............................:<br>
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:<br>
xBCLK Frequency(MHz).......................:<br>
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:<br>
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:<br>
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:<br>
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:<br>
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]<br>
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:<br>
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:<br>
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:<br>
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:<br><br>
[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]<br><br>
Performance Enhance........................:<br>
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:<br>
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:<br>
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:<br>
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:<br>
Profile DDR Voltage........................:<br>
Profile QPI Voltage........................:<br>
xChannel Interleaving......................:<br>
xRank Interleaving.........................:<br>
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C<br>
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]<br><br>
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]<br>
Cas Latency Time...........................:<br>
tRCD.......................................:<br>
tRP........................................:<br>
tRAS.......................................:<br>
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]<br>
tRC........................................:<br>
tRRD ......................................:<br>
tWTR ......................................:<br>
tWR........................................:<br>
tWTP.......................................:<br>
tWL........................................:<br>
tRFC.......................................:<br>
tRTP.......................................:<br>
tFAW.......................................:<br>
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:<br>
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]<br>
B2B CAS Delay..............................:<br>
Round Trip Latency.........................:<br><br>
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]<br><br>
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]<br>
Different DIMMs............................:<br>
Different Ranks............................:<br>
On The Same Rank...........................:<br>
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]<br>
Different DIMMs............................:<br>
Different Ranks............................:<br>
On The Same Rank...........................:<br><br>
[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]<br><br>
>>> CPU[/B]<br>
LoadLine Calibration.......................:<br>
CPU Vcore..................................:<br>
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:<br>
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:<br>
CPU PLL....................................:<br>
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]<br>
PCIE.......................................:<br>
QPI PLL....................................:<br>
IOH Core...................................:<br>
ICH I/O....................................:<br>
ICH Core...................................:<br>
[B]>>> Dram[/B]<br>
DRAM Voltage...............................:<br>
DRAM Termination...........................:<br>
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:<br>
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:<br>
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:<br>
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:<br>
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:<br>
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:<br><br>
[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]<br><br>
Isochronous Support........................:<br>
Virtualization Technology..................:

Looks like this:

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: 
CPU Multi Threading........................: 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: 
CPU EIST Function..........................: 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Spread Spectrum............................: 
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: 
xBCLK Frequency(MHz).......................: 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................: 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
xChannel Interleaving......................: 
xRank Interleaving.........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: 
CPU Vcore..................................: 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 
CPU PLL....................................: 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:


----------



## mtbmike777

this is what you want to be putting on your UD7!!


















end result










and this is what you call an OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997664

not 4ghz!!!!!!!! boring


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 







this is what you want to be putting on your UD7!!

end result

and this is what you call an OC

not 4ghz!!!!!!!! boring

Too funny, because I just mounted mine!







The pics will be going up in my build log in a few minutes.







Nice OC!







Post you BIOS settings and contribute to the group.


----------



## SickStew

I don't own a X58 UD7 but i own a P55A UD7 is it possible to join

Installed my GA-P55A-UD7


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SickStew* 
I don't own a X58 UD7 but i own a P55A UD7 is it possible to join

Installed my GA-P55A-UD7

But you have your own club here. Seems like kind of a strange request.


----------



## SickStew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
But you have your own club here. Seems like kind of a strange request.









It's not doing very well

you can refuse me if you want


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SickStew* 
It's not doing very well

you can refuse me if you want

I've sent you an e-mail. I hope it helps.


----------



## KorbenD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Looking good and Welcome!







If you would fill out your System in the control panel, that would be greatly appreciated.










I will eventually.









The system rarely gets rebooted, so it may be a few weeks before I see the BIOS screen.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KorbenD*


I will eventually.









The system rarely gets rebooted, so it may be a few weeks before I see the BIOS screen.


I meant click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it.


----------



## Pis

Here, here..









This motherboard, very solid, I can feel it


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pis*


Here, here..









This motherboard, very solid, I can feel it










That's true, it's rock solid.







Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## MacG32

Updated two links in first post under Support:









Gigabyte's GA-X58A-UD7 Website

Gigabyte's Technical Support


----------



## MacG32

Updated another link in the first post under Support:









Gigabyte's Official Support Forum U.K. (English), France (FranÃ§ais), Germany (Deutsch), Netherlands (English), and Russia (Русский)


----------



## MacG32

Updated all direct Gigabyte links to reflect www.gigabyte.com.


----------



## lsdmeasap

I hate it when they change URL's, which they do too often! Maybe this will settle them down on doing that now!!

*Getting it cold tonight!*

*UD7 CPU Socket protected = Yes*



*UD7 Memory Area Insulated = Yes*



*New BIOS W/ Working QPI Slow Mode = NO*







So no Max Bclk Runs this time









Tonight I will be having a dry ice session again for those who are interested!

Tonight I will be pushing for Max CPU Ghz, and I will be doing several 3D runs (3DMark06, Vantage, Aquamark 3) using Gigabyte 5870 SOC.

I will also be pushing the Mushkin 998679 Kit for Max Mhz, it will be under the ice as well. I'll post some pics of how I do this once I get it all setup and started. I was previously able to get this kit to 2609.4Mhz in dual channel, and 2522.8Mhz in triple channel using no cooling on the memory other than the frostbyte heatsinks.

Tonight I will see if I can reach 3000Mhz, I doubt this will be possible in triple channel maybe dual or single, but not sure as I never expected to reach the Mhz I did on air previously either.

I will post a image update or two once I get going so you can all see the frozen memory









Then some results of the session will follow as soon as I get finished up.


----------



## MacG32

Awesome! I'll be here!


----------



## dansobolanu

Hello everyone ! i wanna join to...
I found the club by searching for fixes for my problems..








This is my first Gigabyte and it's nice but i have some complains to share








1. my i7-930 default speed and box cooler is at 63*C, Idle
2. in the Marvell bios who i use for my 2 WD Sata 6Gb/s is no option for 128Kb or even more Stripe size
3. Im new to OC but i learn fast







, my Kingstone HyperX 2000Mhz don't wanna work at 2000Mhz....Only less ! Thank You MacG32 for that nice F7m Bios, And maybe i will find some help here for my problems 1,2 and 3
Here is a link with my Sata 3, 6Gbs/0 tests:











I think the WD Sata 3 Hdd run better on the intel Chip







....
I will buy a Corsair H50 for cpu
Anyone knows a fix or something to get 128Kb stripe size in marvell bios ?
how To set my ram so they can work at native Mhz ?
Thank you ALL !


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dansobolanu*









Hello everyone ! i wanna join to...
I found the club by searching for fixes for my problems..








This is my first Gigabyte and it's nice but i have some complains to share








1. my i7-930 default speed and box cooler is at 63*C, Idle
2. in the Marvell bios who i use for my 2 WD Sata 6Gb/s is no option for 128Kb or even more Stripe size
3. Im new to OC but i learn fast







, my Kingstone HyperX 2000Mhz don't wanna work at 2000Mhz....Only less ! Thank You MacG32 for that nice F7m Bios, And maybe i will find some help here for my problems 1,2 and 3
Here is a link with my Sata 3, 6Gbs/0 tests: 



I think the WD Sata 3 Hdd run better on the intel Chip







....
I will buy a Corsair H50 for cpu
Anyone knows a fix or something to get 128Kb stripe size in marvell bios ?
how To set my ram so they can work at native Mhz ?
Thank you ALL !


Hello and Welcome!







I've added you to the owner's list. Once you can post your bios settings using the template in the first post and a CPU-Z link, then you can be added to the Official list.








That H50 will get your temps down considerably. This SATA 6GB/s review should explain things more for you. As for the memory, someone with it should be able to help you better.
Please click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it. Thank you.


----------



## dansobolanu

Thank you for your replay !
I will post my bios after i buy some decent cooling ....








\\:d/


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dansobolanu*


Thank you for your replay !
I will post my bios after i buy some decent cooling ....








\\:d/


You're welcome!







Good to hear.







Nice system you have there.


----------



## dansobolanu

Anybody know if there is 128kb or 256kb sripe size availeble for marvell chip and raid 0 in the F7m bios ????

Im thinking to create again raid 0 but on the ICRH10 chip who beats the marvell dedicated one for sata 6Gb/s... And i'm sure that if Marvell had bigger stripe size and drivers the results were much nice and fast


----------



## Chrono Detector

I wish Gigabyte would release a BIOS that fixes the long POST times, these days my UD7 takes over 5 seconds just to POST and its annoying, I didn't even overclock anything.


----------



## dansobolanu

Yes, i find that annoyng to, but i have Quick Boot Os and Quick boot bios enable check in Smart 6 and it gets in windows in 3sec !
My i7-930 runs on default at 60*C in idle , anybody know if that is normal ?


----------



## stasio

Anybody on F7n BIOS?


----------



## dansobolanu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Anybody on F7n BIOS?










No, where is it ?
I wanna try it !


----------



## _REAPER_

I was wondering if anyone had a bios template with an overclock for a 980x at 4.2ghz or 4.4ghz.

Thanks


----------



## dansobolanu

Guys help me !
My i7-930 is at @ 60*C temperature in idle with no OC and i can not fix it when i'm mad







box cooler ar Skythe katana...same thing !
What can i do ?


----------



## gazza30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dansobolanu* 
Guys help me !
My i7-930 is at @ 60*C temperature in idle with no OC and i can not fix it when i'm mad







box cooler ar Skythe katana...same thing !
What can i do ?

Get a better air cooler or do what i did water cool it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Anybody on F7n BIOS?










Haven't seen it yet, but I've seen the F7p.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I was wondering if anyone had a bios template with an overclock for a 980x at 4.2ghz or 4.4ghz.

Thanks


Here's one for you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dansobolanu*


Guys help me !
My i7-930 is at @ 60*C temperature in idle with no OC and i can not fix it when i'm mad







box cooler ar Skythe katana...same thing !
What can i do ?


If you stay under 70C, then you good.







If you want lower temps, you could try reseating your cooler and using AS5, or another fan, in a push pull configuration, or even watercooling.


----------



## MacG32

Updated BIOS:









Beta F7p 01 June 2010 and F7j MOD 26 May 2010
F7p:
- Improved LLC (AUTO/STANDARD/LEVEL1/LEVEL2)
- UD5/UD3R new BIOS layout
- 01 June 2010

F7j MOD:
- Intel RAID For SATA v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCI-E GBE Family Controller Series v2.34 (03/20/10)


----------



## dansobolanu

Thank You Mac !
Now with F7p my RAM is at 1867 and the led is green (not yellow anymore), cpu still yellow









Anyone Know if a Bios with more support and stripe size options for the Marvell chip will be available ?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Well my session did not go over very well!

I had a terrible time this session and chose the wrong OS and disk setup for much of what I planned to accomplish, so that may have also hindered my memory clocking progress too...

Not sure, I can only hope for a better session next time around.

Max CPU-z validation @ 5.248.21Mhz sadly

I had a terrible time with 050 BSOD's this time around


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1215766

I did get in some nice memory clocks though (2700Mhz+ Triple channel), see this thread for more on that

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...e-channel.html


----------



## gazza30

Geez Max CPU-z validation @ 5.248.21Mhz that's terrible







nice work if you ask me what were you aiming for.

Just noticed your memory oc as well that's crazy for a 1600mhz kit nice work again.

was everything cooled under ln2


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh well I was hoping for 5.5 or so, you know how expectations go









Thanks, memory was under Dry Ice, CPU too. Pics are posted in the link about the memory above.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Ahh well I was hoping for 5.5 or so, you know how expectations go









Thanks, memory was under Dry Ice, CPU too. Pics are posted in the link about the memory above.


Ah well your not far off.

How did you cool the ram checked out the pic's kinda looks like Aluminium foil? dry ice in between mem stick ?


----------



## gazza30

Hey MacG32 was wondering if we could add some Temp data to your google spreadsheet for our 24/7 OC's

Room temp 
Idle temp
Load Temp

We would have to all agree which software to put CPU under load and how long to load CPU for.

My suggestion is Intel burn test version 2.4 @ High settings for 15 passes

My suggestion for temp monitoring software is Realtemp 3.4

Screeny's would be needed of course with all sofware running + CPU-Z

What do you think.


----------



## MacG32

Added BIOS:









F7p MOD 01 June 2010

F7p MOD:
- rom Intel Raid 9.6.0.1014
- rom Realtek LAN v2.34


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Well my session did not go over very well!

I had a terrible time this session and chose the wrong OS and disk setup for much of what I planned to accomplish, so that may have also hindered my memory clocking progress too...

Not sure, I can only hope for a better session next time around.

Max CPU-z validation @ 5.248.21Mhz sadly

I had a terrible time with 050 BSOD's this time around









I did get in some nice memory clocks though (2700Mhz+ Triple channel), see this thread for more on that


Looks great to me!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Hey MacG32 was wondering if we could add some Temp data to your google spreadsheet for our 24/7 OC's

Room temp 
Idle temp
Load Temp

We would have to all agree which software to put CPU under load and how long to load CPU for.

My suggestion is Intel burn test version 2.4 @ High settings for 15 passes

My suggestion for temp monitoring software is Realtemp 3.4

Screeny's would be needed of course with all sofware running + CPU-Z

What do you think.


Sounds good to me, if everyone else is up for it.









*Note to all:* I've removed the sign up sheet. Too many folks not filling it in correctly or spamming. You'll be added when everything is posted correctly. Too easy.


----------



## gazza30

Just did a run of IBT and probably a 10x pass on high will max your temps mine hit max after about 5 but lets go with 10 passes just to be sure.

Post some results shortly (wont be my best as i've still got to mount my rad properly in push /pull config)

Also got a pm from someone wondering about northbridge temps
UD7 Manual says NB led off Temps = below 60'c
Green led = 60-80'c
Red led = 80'c +

Mine hits 54'c on a hot day which is fine

For those of you that must have better temp i tested a medium speed 80mm fan tied to the passive cooler fins and temps dropped by 6'c


----------



## gazza30

Ok here's my temps room temp =27'c
Idle and load temps are the MIN and MAX in screenshot


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Looks great to me!










Ya, but not what I planned or expected though. Just had a terrible time with the setup this time around is all, very frustrating compared to the usual.

Also had water on the bottom f my 980X when I was done, so I either finished just in time before it fried something, or the water went there while the board was warming up. Either way I need to remember to add a bit more towels between the pot and the CPU next time


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Ok here's my temps room temp =27'c
Idle and load temps are the MIN and MAX in screenshot


Added!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Ya, but not what I planned or expected though. Just had a terrible time with the setup this time around is all, very frustrating compared to the usual.

Also had water on the bottom f my 980X when I was done, so I either finished just in time before it fried something, or the water went there while the board was warming up. Either way I need to remember to add a bit more towels between the pot and the CPU next time










Still looks good!







Thankfully nothing bad happened.


----------



## hummingbird

I wanna join the fan club please








kinda like this board... work very well with the rest my hardware.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hummingbird*


I wanna join the fan club please








kinda like this board... work very well with the rest my hardware.


Welcome and added to the owner's list!







When you're ready to be added to the official list, just follow the instructions in the first post.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Added!









Still looks good!







Thankfully nothing bad happened.










Right! Ya, I was very worried when I saw that, never have any moisture anywhere usually. I guess it probably happened when I was warming things up or maybe it was more humid that day?

I plan to go again here in a few weeks, this time for sure using XP on IDE!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Right! Ya, I was very worried when I saw that, never have any moisture anywhere usually. I guess it probably happened when I was warming things up or maybe it was more humid that day?

I plan to go again here in a few weeks, this time for sure using XP on IDE!


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## TurboHertz

I fixed the logo so that the corners match the posting background, these thinks just kinda annoy me.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Needs some AA


----------



## pm1109

Guys... What should be the normal Motherboard Temps on these boards.Mine is like 20 degrees over ambient currently.What should they really be? Where is the actual Motherboard Temp Sensor located on the UD 7? Thinking of getting a spot cool fan and directly point at it.
I was getting high idle NB temps at 53-54 degrees and Motherboard temp was around 35-36 degrees.[/LIST]when idle before.Now I turned my rear exhaust fan the other way around and my NB temps have reduced down to 47 degrees but my Motherboard Temp has gone up a bit to 38 degrees now.







Confused why the NB temps have come down quite alot but the Motherboard temp has gone up slightly? Are these normal temps for the UD 7.?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


I fixed the logo so that the corners match the posting background, these thinks just kinda annoy me.










Updated and thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Needs some AA










AA?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pm1109*


Guys... What should be the normal Motherboard Temps on these boards.Mine is like 20 degrees over ambient currently.What should they really be? Where is the actual Motherboard Temp Sensor located on the UD 7? Thinking of getting a spot cool fan and directly point at it.
I was getting high idle NB temps at 53-54 degrees and Motherboard temp was around 35-36 degrees.[/LIST]when idle before.Now I turned my rear exhaust fan the other way around and my NB temps have reduced down to 47 degrees but my Motherboard Temp has gone up a bit to 38 degrees now.







Confused why the NB temps have come down quite alot but the Motherboard temp has gone up slightly? Are these normal temps for the UD 7.?


70C is max, so 53-54C is no problem.







Please turn your exhaust fan back the right way.







The spot fan will reduce the NB temp and easy your mind more.


----------



## jacedaface

Hey guys/girls. Nice thread MacG32, this is just what i needed last year when i got one of the first UD7's in the UK. Still better late than never. Im running a 920 DO @ 4.2GHz HT off cant get HT stable without stupid volts for some reason. Any how ill have to get all my CPU-Z... stuff together next time im near the PC.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Hey guys/girls. Nice thread MacG32, this is just what i needed last year when i got one of the first UD7's in the UK. Still better late than never. Im running a 920 DO @ 4.2GHz HT off cant get HT stable without stupid volts for some reason. Any how ill have to get all my CPU-Z... stuff together next time im near the PC.


Thank you!







Welcome and added to the owners list!


----------



## slayerzav

Hi, I have been trouble getting a good stable 4.2 clock. Right now I have it with very high voltages just to work, any thing in my settings you recommend changing?

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)[/U]

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:on
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:all
CPU Multi Threading........................:on
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:off
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:off
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:off
CPU EIST Function..........................:off
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:off
Virtualization Technology..................:off

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):
Isochronous Support........................:on

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:200
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:900
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:800
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................:extreme
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:
Channel Interleaving.......................:
Rank Interleaving..........................:

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:24

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:
tRRD ......................................:
tWTR ......................................:
tWR........................................:
tWTP.......................................:
tWL........................................:
tRFC.......................................:
tRTP.......................................:
tFAW.......................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:off
CPU Vcore..................................:1.425
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.45
CPU PLL....................................:1.84

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................:1.54
QPI PLL....................................:1.24
IOH Core...................................:1.2
ICH I/O....................................:1.5
ICH Core...................................:1.14

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:


----------



## gazza30

Try turning on loadline calibration, your instability at lower volts may have been due to V-droop

Nice OC by the way


----------



## gazza30

Hey MacG32 is that build of your finished yet been checking out you build log but can't see any photos of the finished product, yet i see it in your sig.

When finished and all is OC'd i'd love to see some benchies


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Hey MacG32 is that build of yours finished yet been checking out your build log but can't see any photos of the finished product, yet i see it in your sig.

When finished and all is OC'd i'd love to see some benchies


Still building it.







Ran into a minor snag yesterday with the 5970's watercooling not playing nice with the 250, so I had to order more parts.







I downloaded every benchmark I could find and will include them at the end of my build log.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


AA?










Anti-Aliasing


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Anti-Aliasing










Neadz moar jiggawatts!


----------



## gazza30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Still building it.







Ran into a minor snag yesterday with the 5970's watercooling not playing nice with the 250, so I had to order more parts.







I downloaded every benchmark I could find and will include them at the end of my build log.










Bummer.

Maybe we could add our benchies to a new google doc or something and get eveyone else keen to.

Although i don't think i'm gonna match any of your 3d scores


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Bummer.

Maybe we could add our benchies to a new google doc or something and get eveyone else keen to.

Although i don't think i'm gonna match any of your 3d scores


We could just post benchmarks as we see fit. Tracking them makes it competitive and not club like.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slayerzav*


Hi, I have been trouble getting a good stable 4.2 clock. Right now I have it with very high voltages just to work, any thing in my settings you recommend changing?


Welcome and added as an owner!







There are a few overclocking guides in the first post that should be able to help you.


----------



## slayerzav

Hi, I read all sort of overclocking guides but I'm still having a lot of trouble. I definitely think the problem is something out of the ordinary instead of the usual voltage increase. I will try out the load line calibration with lower voltages later today. Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slayerzav* 
Hi, I read all sort of overclocking guides but I'm still having a lot of trouble. I definitely think the problem is something out of the ordinary instead of the usual voltage increase. I will try out the load line calibration with lower voltages later today. Thanks

The overclocking guide from Gigabyte explains a lot and the BIOS guide too.







They are both under Files in the first post.


----------



## _REAPER_

5970+5870 850/1200 I will bench more when my new cpu comes in my 980x should arrive on the 15th.

Special thanks to BODAR from GURU3D.


----------



## Tiger S.

I just added another 6 gigs of ddr3 and didn't think it would be that big a deal, but I seemed to have found a sweet spot between 6 and 12.







The EK block on my 470 also lowered my nb temps by 10c.. Lower 50s with the vga on air, even higher with the silent pipe and the 470 blowing some heat up.


----------



## pm1109

Well I just installed the Antec Spot Cool fan and what a difference it makes.Before my idle NB temps were 52 degrees now with the Spot Cool Fan pointing towards it's now 36 degrees! Its dropped 16 degrees.What a difference!!
So if anyone else wants to lower their NB temps on the UD 7 I would definately recommend the spot cool fan.Nice Blue LED aswell


----------



## ankushm999

Hey guys a small question...
I am going to be buying this motherboard on saturday and want to do an SLI with MSI GTX 480 but I have read that it has only 16x8x8 specs so that means my second cards speed will be throttled by the 8x??


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
5970+5870 850/1200 I will bench more when my new cpu comes in my 980x should arrive on the 15th.

Special thanks to BODAR from GURU3D.

Looking good!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiger S.* 
I just added another 6 gigs of ddr3 and didn't think it would be that big a deal, but I seemed to have found a sweet spot between 6 and 12.







The EK block on my 470 also lowered my nb temps by 10c.. Lower 50s with the vga on air, even higher with the silent pipe and the 470 blowing some heat up.

I'm glad you've got such good results!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pm1109* 
Well I just installed the Antec Spot Cool fan and what a difference it makes.Before my idle NB temps were 52 degrees now with the Spot Cool Fan pointing towards it's now 36 degrees! Its dropped 16 degrees.What a difference!!
So if anyone else wants to lower their NB temps on the UD 7 I would definately recommend the spot cool fan.Nice Blue LED aswell

That's a dramatic drop in temp!







Great to hear!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ankushm999* 
Hey guys a small question...
I am going to be buying this motherboard on saturday and want to do an SLI with MSI GTX 480 but I have read that it has only 16x8x8 specs so that means my second cards speed will be throttled by the 8x??

Both the second and third will be at 8x and it's not throttled.







Even the most high end cards don't utilize 8x yet, so you're good. One of my 5970s and the 250 are both at 8x.


----------



## Sissor

Hi there

Glad to finally be among fellow mobo-folks









I've just finished building up my new rig, so I'm ready for OC - BUT I'm far from being an expert into this, so I'm really desperate for some advice here!
I'm aiming for something around 4.0 gHZ. - it has to be rock steady, though safety must come first. Don't care much about benchmarking.

My main interest is to build up a stable OC condition for my FSX FlightSimulator setup, witch is HUGE and pretty demanding with 8 monitors (+ 2 extra monitors to second PC in network) starting out with main resolutions at 2 times 3840x1024x32 spread out on two triple sets of monitors (6) - please take a look at my System link below. In addition to this I have tons of USB connections to yoke, pedals and so on - not something that makes things particular more stable - I know, but nothing to do about that.








Besides, the FSX FligthSimulator engine happens to be based on an old generation program code, witch means that 75% of all rendering is done through the CPU and only 25% is done through graphic boards. A pretty tough situation and totally unlike new generation games!
Hitting the right RAM frequency is also absolutely essential to this fragile engine - at least I know that I bought the perfect RAM for this particular situation, but when it comes to overclocking the whole rig I'm totally lost under these (for me) new Mobo/BIOS conditions.

So any advice would be most welcome!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sissor*


Hi there

Glad to finally be among fellow mobo-folks









I've just finished building up my new rig, so I'm ready for OC - BUT I'm far from being an expert into this, so I'm really desperate for some advice here!
I'm aiming for something around 4.0 gHZ. - it has to be rock steady, though safety must come first. Don't care much about benchmarking.

My main interest is to build up a stable OC condition for my FSX FlightSimulator setup, witch is HUGE and pretty demanding with 8 monitors (+ 2 extra monitors to second PC in network) starting out with main resolutions at 2 times 3840x1024x32 spread out on two triple sets of monitors (6) - please take a look at my System link below. In addition to this I have tons of USB connections to yoke, pedals and so on - not something that makes things particular more stable - I know, but nothing to do about that.








Besides, the FSX FligthSimulator engine happens to be based on an old generation program code, witch means that 75% of all rendering is done through the CPU and only 25% is done through graphic boards. A pretty tough situation and totally unlike new generation games!
Hitting the right RAM frequency is also absolutely essential to this fragile engine - at least I know that I bought the perfect RAM for this particular situation, but when it comes to overclocking the whole rig I'm totally lost under these (for me) new Mobo/BIOS conditions.

So any advice would be most welcome!










Added to the owners list and welcome!







You can give these a try. They're from the first post.







Nice flight setup.









Gigabyte's Core i7 920 Overclocking Tutorial PDF
Gigabyte's Core i7 X58 BIOS Guide PDF
Guide to Overclocking the Core I7 920 or 930 to 4.0ghz


----------



## Sissor

Thanks for welcoming me, MacG
And thanks indeed for your quick response!
I'll check out your links and start up studying!

By the way, I reckon my BIOS version is an old F2 - Would I need to upgrade? and if so witch safe version would you recommend?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sissor*


Thanks for welcoming me, MacG
And thanks indeed for your quick response!
I'll check out your links and start up studying!

By the way, I reckon my BIOS version is an old F2 - Would I need to upgrade? and if so witch safe version would you recommend?


You're welcome!







Time to upgrade.







The newest beta from the first post is always the best. It contains the latest and greatest fixes and tweaks.


----------



## ankushm999

Heyyy
So I finally have the board! Please add me to the list!

Btw, I have bought the Logitech Z5500 speakers and I was which soundcard would be best suited to its 5.1 sound?? Also I have the corsair dominator 3x2GB ram 12800 @ 1600. Are they good for this board? I still have time to replace them if need be.

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ankushm999* 
Heyyy
So I finally have the board! Please add me to the list!

Btw, I have bought the Logitech Z5500 speakers and I was which soundcard would be best suited to its 5.1 sound?? Also I have the corsair dominator 3x2GB ram 12800 @ 1600. Are they good for this board? I still have time to replace them if need be.

Thanks a lot !!

Added to the owners list and welcome!







Depending on your motherboard cooling, I would get an Asus sound card. The Corsairs will work fine.







Please click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it. Thank you.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ankushm999* 
Hey guys a small question...
I am going to be buying this motherboard on saturday and want to do an SLI with MSI GTX 480 but I have read that it has only 16x8x8 specs so that means my second cards speed will be throttled by the 8x??

The board is actually x16/x8/x16/x8, unless you stick something in one of the x8 slots the two x16 slots function at x16 hence the name


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
The board is actually x16/x8/x16/x8, unless you stick something in one of the x8 slots the two x16 slots function at x16 hence the name

That's correct. Two 16x slots, if no 8x slots are used. I stand corrected.







If an 8x slot is used, then the corresponding 16x slot become an 8x slot.







I knew what I meant, but was a bit tired when posting. Thank you lsdmeasap for straightening that out!


----------



## lsdmeasap

I wasn't sure if you were aware or meant something else, so I thought I would clarify for everyone in case someone passed up this great board due to thinking it was only one x16 slot.

Wasn't trying to correct you or anything, just pointing it out so everyone was sure.

I know what you mean too, I often post stuff when I am asleep and wake up to the laughter/aftermath several hours later


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


I wasn't sure if you were aware or meant something else, so I thought I would clarify for everyone in case someone passed up this great board due to thinking it was only one x16 slot.

Wasn't trying to correct you or anything, just pointing it out so everyone was sure.

I know what you mean too, I often post stuff when I am asleep and wake up to the laughter/aftermath several hours later











Good looking out!


----------



## paras

yes yes

finally have installed my mobo and it is rocking nice

will OC the cpu more later as of now on 3.8 as i was on EVGA


----------



## slothman30

Just got this board today, can't wait till I get the last few parts for my build, thanks for posting the BOIS updates here make it super easy to find.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paras* 
yes yes

finally have installed my mobo and it is rocking nice

will OC the cpu more later as of now on 3.8 as i was on EVGA

Added and welcome!







Looks great!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slothman30* 
Just got this board today, can't wait till I get the last few parts for my build, thanks for posting the BIOS updates here make it super easy to find.

Added and welcome too!







We'll be looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## jacedaface

Man you guys have got some crazy builds! I thought my build was over the top when i put it together at christmas. Some real good info in this thread, i havent done any overclocking for about 5 months now as i kind of hit a wall. Im still on the F2 Bios. Will updatin my Bios give me a better chance of gettin past the wall?

Here is my current CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949930

Also a couple of pics of my build
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ig-please.html


----------



## paras

hey guys iam on F6 bios should i upgrade to F8?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Man you guys have got some crazy builds! I thought my build was over the top when i put it together at christmas. Some real good info in this thread, i havent done any overclocking for about 5 months now as i kind of hit a wall. Im still on the F2 Bios. Will updatin my Bios give me a better chance of gettin past the wall?

Here is my current CPU-Z 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949930

Also a couple of pics of my build
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ig-please.html


Wouldn't hurt to update.







If you include your BIOS settings in your previous post, I can add you to the official list.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


hey guys iam on F6 bios should i upgrade to F8?


If you mean F7p, yes.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Wouldn't hurt to update.







If you include your BIOS settings in your previous post, I can add you to the official list.










Im to lazy to write it all down at the minute, the world cup is on and im having a few tins.

Is there a simple way to get all the settings up in windows 7 and so i can put the two windows next too each other or do i have to go into Bios write it all down then boot and copy in this post?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


...have to go into Bios write it all down then boot and copy in this post...


This^ and using the BIOS posting template from the first post.







Enjoy the game!


----------



## Sissor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Wouldn't hurt to update.







If you include your BIOS settings in your previous post, I can add you to the official list.










YES please, jacedaface that would be nice!!
We have some of the same hardware so I'm pretty interested in your 4.2 OC!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sissor*


YES please, jacedaface that would be nice!!
We have some of the same hardware so I'm pretty interested in your 4.2 OC!


Once the footie is finished if i can still see straight ill boot the rig up. But as for same hardware all i can see is mobo and CPU cooler?


----------



## Dopamin3

I think this board looks nice. What kept me from buying is that it doesn't have enough power phases







Everyone knows for 1366 CPUs you need at least 30 phases (or Volterras at least like on the Classy and DFI UT).


----------



## Sissor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Once the footie is finished if i can still see straight ill boot the rig up. But as for same hardware all i can see is mobo and CPU cooler?


Memory frequency, graphic board manufacture...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


I think this board looks nice. What kept me from buying is that it doesn't have enough power phases







Everyone knows for 1366 CPUs you need at least 30 phases (or Volterras at least like on the Classy and DFI UT).


Nah... 24 ferrite cores like the gigabyte boards is acceptable. You can only deliver 1500watts of socket burning power to the cpu but it's enough if you are power conscious I suppose









That is the best opening post for a club I have ever seen btw.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 
Memory frequency, graphic board manufacture...

Thats the stanard freq settings for those stick i dont seem to be able to get them stable on anything better than that. I think maybe i should do my Bios update that may increase my chance's. As for Graphics cards thts not going to affect your CPU OC.


----------



## jacedaface

Right Football is on half time so here is my settings.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)[/U]

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................21
CPU Frequency ........................4.20(GHz)
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................Enanbled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E).................Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support...................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT....................Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................Disabled

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................7.2(GHz)
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................x17
Uncore Frequency......................3400(MHz)
Isochronous Support........................Enabled

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................Auto

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV).............900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................0

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1600
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............Quick
Channel Interleaving.......................Auto
Rank Interleaving...........................Auto

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time.....................8
tRCD......................................8
tRP........................................8
tRAS......................................24

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................Auto
tRRD ......................................Auto
tWTR ......................................Auto
tWR........................................Auto
tWTP.......................................Auto
tWL........................................Auto
tRFC.......................................Auto
tRTP.......................................Auto
tFAW.......................................Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................Auto

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................Auto

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................Auto
Different Ranks............................Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................Auto
Different Ranks............................Auto
On The Same Rank...........................Auto

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................1.33750
QPI/VTT Voltage............................1.335
CPU PLL....................................1.860

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................Auto
QPI PLL....................................1.100
IOH Core...................................1.120
ICH I/O....................................Auto
ICH Core...................................Auto

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................1.600
DRAM Termination...........................0.780
Ch-A Data VRef.............................0.780
Ch-B Data VRef.............................0.780
Ch-C Data VRef.............................0.780
Ch-A Address VRef..........................0.780
Ch-B Address VRef..........................0.780
Ch-C Address VRef..........................0.780


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


I think this board looks nice. What kept me from buying is that it doesn't have enough power phases







Everyone knows for 1366 CPUs you need at least 30 phases (or Volterras at least like on the Classy and DFI UT).


Sorry to hear that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Nah... 24 ferrite cores like the gigabyte boards is acceptable. You can only deliver 1500watts of socket burning power to the cpu but it's enough if you are power conscious I suppose









That is the best opening post for a club I have ever seen btw.


Thank you very much!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Right Football is on half time so here is my settings.


Thanks!







Will be officially added shortly.


----------



## Sissor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Right Football is on half time so here is my settings.



















GREEAAAT!!..Many thanks!


----------



## Sissor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Thats the stanard freq settings for those stick i dont seem to be able to get them stable on anything better than that. I think maybe i should do my Bios update that may increase my chance's. As for Graphics cards thts not going to affect your CPU OC.


I guess you're right, Please bare over with me for a while...I'm new to this


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 
I guess you're right, Please bare over with me for a while...I'm new to this









We all got to start somewhere this Christmas is the first time ive done overclocking since i overclocked an old AMD from 300MHz to 333MHz! Things have changed a little since them days. Just takes alot of trail and error, start with CPU make sure its 100% stable with Linx and Prime95. Then memory and test with Memtest and Prime95 Blend. Then GPU's, your get there in the end. Took me a couple of weeks i guess to be 100% happy with it. Next time i get bored ill try and push it some more.


----------



## paras

guys iam able to hit 3.8 with around 1.27V on my CPU u guys think i should aim for more?

also whats the max safe voltage that i can go with?

ill test this 3.8 fully tonight for around 6-7 hours and then again tomm night

if i feel bored will increase it but guys i have a question i cant seem to get my RAM to run more than 2:6 which is like 1100 MHz if i try to it just doesnt load bios properly and gives me errro when PC boots that there has been an error and also would i be able to OC this RAM of mine to something around 1520 or something ?

also even though error came should i try memtest? and also safest voltage for my RAM and also do we have to change anything other than RAM voltage and cpu voltage coz i didnt change anything other than this

thanks


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


guys iam able to hit 3.8 with around 1.27V on my CPU u guys think i should aim for more?

also whats the max safe voltage that i can go with?

ill test this 3.8 fully tonight for around 6-7 hours and then again tomm night

if i feel bored will increase it but guys i have a question i cant seem to get my RAM to run more than 2:6 which is like 1100 MHz if i try to it just doesnt load bios properly and gives me errro when PC boots that there has been an error and also would i be able to OC this RAM of mine to something around 1520 or something ?

also even though error came should i try memtest? and also safest voltage for my RAM and also do we have to change anything other than RAM voltage and cpu voltage coz i didnt change anything other than this

thanks


Your Vcore is safe upto around 1.4V (with good cooling) if your having problems with RAM try putting the QPI uncore upto 1.35V

All safe Volts... Explained here
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


guys iam able to hit 3.8 with around 1.27V on my CPU u guys think i should aim for more?

also whats the max safe voltage that i can go with?

ill test this 3.8 fully tonight for around 6-7 hours and then again tomm night

if i feel bored will increase it but guys i have a question i cant seem to get my RAM to run more than 2:6 which is like 1100 MHz if i try to it just doesnt load bios properly and gives me errro when PC boots that there has been an error and also would i be able to OC this RAM of mine to something around 1520 or something ?

also even though error came should i try memtest? and also safest voltage for my RAM and also do we have to change anything other than RAM voltage and cpu voltage coz i didnt change anything other than this

thanks


You can check the first post for the different BIOS setting of others and test them out.


----------



## paras

guys i have been able to test 4009 with 1.35 V i will now try to test it and decrease the core now

also should i go without HT i mean would i suffer much if i desable it?

though i have HT enabled was thinking to desable coz of heat and stuff also now how should i go about the RAM i mean should i just go for 1.35 and try to go 2:8?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


guys i have been able to test 4009 with 1.35 V i will now try to test it and decrease the core now

also should i go without HT i mean would i suffer much if i desable it?

though i have HT enabled was thinking to desable coz of heat and stuff also now how should i go about the RAM i mean should i just go for 1.35 and try to go 2:8?


Don't disable your HT.







Get your CPU completely stable then go to your memory.


----------



## MacG32

paras, the overclocking guides in the first post will go into much more detail to help you get to what you want to achieve.


----------



## paras

^^ yah dude iam reading and have got the 4009 stable at 1.35 still will go on testing for 2 or 3 days to be sure

also now i wanan ask is how well will my corsair OC?


----------



## _REAPER_

I am currently 4.2 ghz at 1.28Vcore.. No issue what so ever right now. 3 more days and I will be pushing my 980x as close to 4.7ghz as I can on water..

I7 920 DO stepping overclocks well at 1.4Vore I can get 4.45ghz stable. If you would like bios settings i will send the to you just PM me.

Vcore on this mobo is safe to 1.525vcore I have pushed it that high on water without any ill effects to my cpu or the mobo but I have pretty good cooling. 1.4Vcore should be the ok if you are on air I would not push it ever past 1.425Vcore on air.

I dont know what your goal is in overclocking I overclock just to push the limits of my hardware (and to show off a little) but overall it is really fun. My Kuya (brother) has an AMD 1055t and we see who can push their cpu hardest.


----------



## Sissor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Right Football is on half time so here is my settings.

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................21
CPU Frequency ........................4.20(GHz)
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................Enanbled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E).................Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support...................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT....................Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................Disabled

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................7.2(GHz)
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................x17
Uncore Frequency......................3400(MHz)
Isochronous Support........................Enabled

[B]Advanced Clock Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................Auto

[B]~~~Standard Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV).............900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................0

[B]Advanced Dram Features [Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1600
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............Quick
Channel Interleaving.......................Auto
Rank Interleaving...........................Auto

[B]Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time.....................8
tRCD......................................8
tRP........................................8
tRAS......................................24

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................Auto
tRRD ......................................Auto
tWTR ......................................Auto
tWR........................................Auto
tWTP.......................................Auto
tWL........................................Auto
tRFC.......................................Auto
tRTP.......................................Auto
tFAW.......................................Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................Auto

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................Auto

[B]Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................Auto
Different Ranks............................Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

[B]~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................Auto
Different Ranks............................Auto
On The Same Rank...........................Auto

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Enter][/B]

[B]~~~CPU Voltages[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................1.33750
QPI/VTT Voltage............................1.335
CPU PLL....................................1.860

[B]~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage[/B]
PCIE.......................................Auto
QPI PLL....................................1.100
IOH Core...................................1.120
ICH I/O....................................Auto
ICH Core...................................Auto

[B]~~~Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................1.600
DRAM Termination...........................0.780
Ch-A Data VRef.............................0.780
Ch-B Data VRef.............................0.780
Ch-C Data VRef.............................0.780
Ch-A Address VRef..........................0.780
Ch-B Address VRef..........................0.780
Ch-C Address VRef..........................0.780


*YES, YES, YES!!* this certainly works out here! Didn't bother with stability tests here - went right away flying with FSX simulator for 3 hours (the most nasty CPU torture one can think of) No problems whatsoever!









*BUT* there's two fatal (football  errors in these settings, I'm afraid!...
Here it goes:

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..........Enabled - WRONG, Should be *Disabled*

CPU Multi Threading............Disabled - WRONG, Should be *Enabled*

Until I figured these bugs out, I had some serious BSOD's and a multiplier insisting on 22 - even though I wrote 21 inside the BIOS. Obviously caused by enabling of the "Turbo Boost", instead of disabling it.


----------



## paras

hey reaper thanks dude would love ur bios settings for sure

also should i OC my RAM much coz these are corsair dont know if corsair is any good with OCing also waiting for ur pm

thanks


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 
*YES, YES, YES!!* this certainly works out here! Didn't bother with stability tests here - went right away flying with FSX simulator for 3 hours (the most nasty CPU torture one can think of) No problems whatsoever!









*BUT* there's two fatal (football  errors in these settings, I'm afraid!...
Here it goes:

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..........Enabled - WRONG, Should be *Disabled*

CPU Multi Threading............Disabled - WRONG, Should be *Enabled*

Until I figured these bugs out, I had some serious BSOD's and a multiplier insisting on 22 - even though I wrote 21 inside the BIOS. Obviously caused by enabling of the "Turbo Boost", instead of disabling it.

Ive been running this as a 24/7 overclock since December never had a crash yet, i have passed all tests under Linx, Prime95 and Memtest. I dont find HT that big of a factor, at this moment in time HT only affects things like video decoding... I just use my machine as a media player/gaming machine, so far HT isnt used by hardly any games. Plus the fact that HT will take my Temps up another 10C, under 100 passes of Linx max temp ive ever hit has been 72C. Normal gaming on BFBC2 for 5 or 6 hours max hit 60C.


----------



## Sissor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Ive been running this as a 24/7 overclock since December never had a crash yet, i have passed all tests under Linx, Prime95 and Memtest. I dont find HT that big of a factor, at this moment in time HT only affects things like video decoding... I just use my machine as a media player/gaming machine, so far HT isnt used by hardly any games. Plus the fact that HT will take my Temps up another 10C, under 100 passes of Linx max temp ive ever hit has been 72C. Normal gaming on BFBC2 for 5 or 6 hours max hit 60C.

About the HT being unnecessary, you're probably right as usual.

I guess then the Turbo Boost was your only error here and witch caused the BSOD. As I said, despite the fact that I followed your plan in every detail and controlled the settings before saving the BIOS, it chose anyway to boot up with a factor 22 and a 4.4 OC! However, when I then chose to disable Turbo Boost, it immediately booted up acting perfectly in any way with the correct 21 factor and your 4,2 OC.


----------



## paras

guys just need a tip now i have reached 4.1(see sig for confirmation) also now i wanan aim for 4.2 so i just entered 221 and the OC was not stable for more than maybe 3 or 5 min

now i wanan ask that is it good to try with more volts? and also i even tried with no HT and still BSOD

now can any1 suggest me on wether i should aim for more or 4.1 is more than enough?


----------



## PLAY911

Hi all.....1st of all I would like to join this club. One month ago I purchased UD7 and I am really happy with it. Was really easy OC i7930 to 4.2. Now rock solid stable with VCore 1.302 in bios and 1.296 in CPUZ. HT On and Turbo off
21x200. Main problem is that I cant reach 210 bclk....I have tried almost everything but can get further 200. VTT= 1.335 I relax mems and I put multiplier 210x20 in order to work with same freq and and avoid that the cpu speed were the problem. PLL 1.8......please help!

Regards


----------



## Sissor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PLAY911* 
Hi all.....1st of all I would like to join this club. One month ago I purchased UD7 and I am really happy with it. Was really easy OC i7930 to 4.2. Now rock solid stable with VCore 1.302 in bios and 1.296 in CPUZ. HT On and Turbo off
21x200. Main problem is that I cant reach 210 bclk....I have tried almost everything but can get further 200. VTT= 1.335 I relax mems and I put multiplier 210x20 in order to work with same freq and and avoid that the cpu speed were the problem. PLL 1.8......please help!

Regards

Just follow Jacedafaces settings - they're rock steady! (just no Turbo Boost!)


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PLAY911* 
Hi all.....1st of all I would like to join this club. One month ago I purchased UD7 and I am really happy with it. Was really easy OC i7930 to 4.2. Now rock solid stable with VCore 1.302 in bios and 1.296 in CPUZ. HT On and Turbo off
21x200. Main problem is that I cant reach 210 bclk....I have tried almost everything but can get further 200. VTT= 1.335 I relax mems and I put multiplier 210x20 in order to work with same freq and and avoid that the cpu speed were the problem. PLL 1.8......please help!

Regards

Added to the owners list and welcome!







If you check the official members in the first post, their BIOS settings links are posted.







Please click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it. Thank you.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paras* 
^^ yah dude iam reading and have got the 4009 stable at 1.35 still will go on testing for 2 or 3 days to be sure

also now i wanan ask is how well will my corsair OC?

Give this a read.







It should help with overclocking your ram.


----------



## pm1109

Alright.Here are my BIOS settings for 4.2 GHz with HT On.How does it look? Anything that looks out of the ordinary or can be changed please let me know so that it can be fine tuned.Thanks

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7**[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]*

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................







isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................







isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................







isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................







isabled
CPU EIST Function..........................







isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................







isabled
Virtualization Technology..................







isabled

*Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]*

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3400 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

*Advanced Clock Control [Enter]*

*~~~Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

*~~~Standard Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

*Advanced Dram Features [Enter]*

Performance Enhance........................:Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............







isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Quick
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

*Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]*

*~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:24

*~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................:Auto
tRRD ......................................:Auto
tWTR ......................................:Auto
tWR........................................:Auto
tWTP.......................................:Auto
tWL........................................:Auto
tRFC.......................................:Auto
tRTP.......................................:Auto
tFAW.......................................:Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:Auto

*~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

*Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]*

*~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

*~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

*Advanced Voltage Control [Enter]*

*~~~CPU Voltages*
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.35
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.86

*~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage*
PCIE.......................................:1.50
QPI PLL....................................:1.18
IOH Core...................................:1.18
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.18

*~~~Dram*
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pm1109* 
Alright.Here are my BIOS settings for 4.2 GHz with HT On.How does it look? Anything that looks out of the ordinary or can be changed please let me know so that it can be fine tuned.Thanks

Looks good!









Updated rules for clarity:









Quote:

To be added as an "Official" Member, own a GA-X58A-UD7, using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below, post your BIOS settings and a CPU-Z screen shot in the same post, add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!


----------



## PLAY911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sissor*


Just follow Jacedafaces settings - they're rock steady! (just no Turbo Boost!)


Sorry but I dont see their settings to reach 210


----------



## paras

This mobo is just great can't even explain it really one of the best purchases


----------



## _REAPER_

MAC I am interested to see what your 3dmark06 scores are.... Once my 980x comes in I will play around with it and try for 35k.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paras* 
This mobo is just great can't even explain it really one of the best purchases

One of the best boards around!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
MAC I am interested to see what your 3dmark06 scores are.... Once my 980x comes in I will play around with it and try for 35k.

Once my build is finished, I'll have about every benchmark score available when clicking my sig rig or checking my build log.


----------



## MacG32

PLAY911, Please click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then click "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it. Thank you.


----------



## PLAY911

OK MacG32, I have just printed the template so I will post my sytem settings and CPUZ validation


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PLAY911*


OK MacG32, I have just printed the template so I will post my sytem settings and CPUZ validation


Good stuff, but...
see this info?

Quote:



CPU
Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition HT 3.33GHz
Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 3
Memory
Kingston HyperX 24GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-27
Graphics Card
XFX HD 5970 Black Edition x2 & Gigabyte GTS 250
Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda XT 2TB SATA 3 x2 RAID 0
Sound Card
ASUS Xonar D2X 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz
Power Supply
SilverStone Strider ST1500 1500w 80 PLUS Silver
Case
SilverStone Raven SST-RV01B-W
CPU cooling
Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme Performance
GPU cooling
EK-FC5970 Nickel x2 & Danger Den Koosah
OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Monitor
Acer GD235HZ 23.6" 120Hz @ 1920 x 1080


It's my System. If you follow the instructions 2 posts up, you will have filled in your System Information and it will be part of your signature too.


----------



## PLAY911

Is it really neccesary fullfil that info....I have an UD7 and thats enough







....I would be more interested if someone can help to reach bclk 210


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PLAY911* 
Is it really neccesary fullfil that info....I have an UD7 and thats enough







....I would be more interested if someone can help to reach bclk 210









Nobody can help you, if we don't even know what you have. If you would like to be taken seriously in this club and on this forum, fill out your information. Thank you.


----------



## _REAPER_

PLAY911 check your pm for bclk of 210 4.4ghz


----------



## paras

guys i have a question do i have to bump the Vtt voltage to 1.45 or 1.35 to get a stable OC?

also what is Qpi/Vtt related to in terms of OCing (RAM?)


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


guys i have a question do i have to bump the Vtt voltage to 1.45 or 1.35 to get a stable OC?

also what is Qpi/Vtt related to in terms of OCing (RAM?)


The only way to find out how many Volts u need to make it stable is to do lots of testin. By lots i mean days not just 20 passes of Linx. There is no such thing as a stable amount of volts. It is different for every chip. The only thing that will stay the same is the Safe Max volts.

What i did was check the Max Volts in the guides (you can find the links on first post).
Start with high volts test check temps... then drop the volts try again... till you get the lowest posible stable amount of volts. Its a long process but its all trail and error, no one can tell you what settings... to use and be sure it will be stable.


----------



## paras

also what is the use of volting QPI/VTT?

i mean does it help in RAM or something?


----------



## _REAPER_

Can you guys that have a 980x overclocked from 4.2ghz to 4.5ghz please post your bios settings I would like to see what you guys are using I am trying for these speeds with ht on. thanks in advance.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Can you guys that have a 980x overclocked from 4.2ghz to 4.5ghz please post your bios settings I would like to see what you guys are using I am trying for these speeds with ht on. thanks in advance.


Check this out.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


also what is the use of volting QPI/VTT?

i mean does it help in RAM or something?


QUOTE FROM THE OVERCLOCKING GUIDE FROM THE LINK ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD.

"QPI/Uncore (VTT) â€" This voltage is the vtt although it does play a role in feeding the IMC with voltage enough to overclock your ram, the l3 cache and a number of other things (Specification is that it should be less than 1.35 but when taking droop into account you can go higher, probably 1.4 is safe. Some ram modules have xmp profiles which call for higher qpi so some will argue that this is safe. I'm not going to argue one way or the other.)"

So yes QPI will help your RAM overclock, you may also notice a temp increase on your Mobo Chipset.


----------



## _REAPER_

Settings for an EVGA mobo and a GA mobo are totally different.. GA is very sensitive to voltage changes and requires more tweaking than EVGA. Thank you for the link though


----------



## stasio

Latest beta BIOS:








*GA-X58A-UD7 - F7r*
-15.June 10


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Settings for an EVGA mobo and a GA mobo are totally different.. GA is very sensitive to voltage changes and requires more tweaking than EVGA. Thank you for the link though

I'll do some hunting today and see what I can turn up.







980X 4.5GHz stable UD7 BIOS settings, right? Or, did you find them already?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
Latest beta BIOS:








GA-X58A-UD7 - F7r
-15.June 10

Thank you and updated first post:









Beta F7r 15 June 2010

- ?


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


- ?


- ? maybe here?


----------



## _REAPER_

I have not found anyone that has our mobo that is posting bios settings for anything past 4.0ghz which is really quite easy since easy tune will auto overclock to 4.0 lol.


----------



## Balthazor

Joining the club and the forum.



Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B]

[U][B]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/B][/U]

[B]> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 25
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.33
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:   6 
CPU Multi Threading........................:   Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:  Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................:  Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.4
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:  Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2666 MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Spread Spectrum............................: Disabled
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Auto (I think)
xBCLK Frequency(MHz).......................:  133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile2
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:  1600 MHz
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:  100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  900
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:  900 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:  0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:  0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Performance Enhance........................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile2
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600 MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Auto
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65v
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.3v
xChannel Interleaving......................: Auto (I think)
xRank Interleaving.........................: Auto (I think)

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C[/B]
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter][/B]

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: (by SPD unless specified)
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2T
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter][/B]

[B]>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: Auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: Auto
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: Auto
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balthazor*


Joining the club and the forum.


Most know, but I guess I should clarify a CPU-Z screenshot as a validated CPU-Z screenshot with your OCN name on it.







Sorry for the confusion.









I've updated the rules one last time.









Quote:



To be added as an "Official" Member, own a GA-X58A-UD7, using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below, post your BIOS settings and a CPU-Z Validation screen shot with your OCN name on it in the same post, add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!


----------



## Balthazor

Okay, here you go.


----------



## Drug

add me mate!







[/quote]


----------



## aquax

GA-X58A-UD7 - F7r MOD
GA-X58A-UD5 - F6i MOD
GA-X58A-UD3R - F6j MOD
GA-X58-UD4 - F11g MOD
GA-X58-UD4P -F14i MOD
GA-X58-UD3R - F12g MOD
GA-X58-UD3R (1.6) - FJ3 MOD
GA-X58-DS4 -F12g MOD
GA-X58-UD5 - F13h MOD

- Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.35

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...tml#post360488


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
Okay, here you go.

Officially added, thank you for your patience, and welcome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drug* 
add me mate!

Welcome and added as an owner!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquax* 
GA-X58A-UD7 - F7r MOD
- Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.35

Thank you for your help!


----------



## MacG32

Updated the first post:









Beta F7r 15 June 2010 and F7r MOD 15 June 2010

F7r:
- ?

F7r MOD:
- Intel RAID for SATA - v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.35

Official F6 12 March 2010
-Enhanced Memory Compatibility


----------



## gobbo353

Anyone had experiences with OC over 4.4 with similiar to my specs? just curious with regard to a few of the voltage settings i'm using as i'm aiming for 4.5 however @4.43 temps are nudging 81-82 C under extended IBT load.

Also i guess i'm curious if some of the voltages will cause damage over time enoun though temps are under control.. Thinking I should fill in the profile thingy then huh


----------



## Drug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Updated the first post:









Beta F7r 15 June 2010 and F7r MOD 15 June 2010

F7r:
- ?

F7r MOD:
- Intel RAID for SATA - v9.6.0.1014
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.35

Official F6 12 March 2010
-Enhanced Memory Compatibility



Hehe to quick for me, was gonna PM you the new beta bios!


----------



## aquax

what is the best bios for UD7 now?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aquax*


what is the best bios for UD7 now?


The F7r MOD. It's the latest and greatest.


----------



## gobbo353

Hey so i'm sitting @ 4.3 prime and IBT stable but have been stable @ 4.4 although upgraded bios and inadvertantly wiped settings damn %&^$.. Temps idle at 39-41c and max just on 76 which is acceptable..

Anyway wondering if anyone had success @ or above 4.3-4.4 with ud7 and trident 2000 for comparison because i 'm pretty confident the 960 and 5970 won't cause me issues b4 heat gets in the way..

To be honest i'm looking for a 4.5 but anything over 4.4 is alluding me. plus i just wanna tweak down further and perhaps some of the finer settings are conflicting.. Must say the UD7 is a great board..

Few settings for ya'll

BIOS F7r
Currently @ 4.3 (25x172)
RAM @ 2064 9-9-9-24 T1 (1.60V) (Can tweak futher have been 8-8-8-22 but V @ 1.68)
Vcore 1.41 (1.39 Cpuz)
QPI/VTT 1.55 (not high guys as Trident @ rated speed requires 1.53 )
PCIE 1.54
QPI PLL - 1.28
IOH Core 1.26
ICH I/O 1.62
ICH Core 1.26
DRAM:FSB Ration 6:1
Uncore x24 @4128
QPI x18 @3096
Ram x6 @1032
EIST,C1E,TURBO Active In fact all advanced settings except Virtualization.

Board Temps
NB 43c idle,. about 60c under extended full load.. Remember x58 chipset likes heat.. well likes could be debated but accpets much more than P55 for example.
MB 31c

Prolly should turn off TM but haven't had issues until 4.4 (must not be auto lowering V too much + heat not an issue so) Remember heat is the no 1 enemy

So yeah just looking to compare with like systems.. have looked high and low and no one 'appears' to have my set up.. Mostly interested in high air or HD-50 overclock around 4.3-4.5 voltage settigs on UD7 with high speed 2000 ram.

Thanks guys.. This is a great forum.. !!

p.s the most frustrating BSOD are [email protected] high OC and 050 or 05D i think it is.. so any tips welcome there too..

I'm a systems Test manager for large Gov agency so revil in OC testing.. I mention this because i'd like to envourage everyone to post there FULL settings, not just oh this and that.. Looking at comprehensive analysis is to everyones benefit yeah.. I don't care if you copy my settings and then get higher than me, i'd just ask you to share your findings ..

Also happy to help anyone having issues, to be honest i see some mixed advice here, some just based on there experiences and not research, also appears most haven't acheived a high OC themsleves i.e over 4.2 so i'd be weary.. The best advice is generally from those who have made it to the top.. I'm not there yet, well i'm ambitious, but again hapy to help.

General tips.
+Most believe VTT 1.55 is high but it ain't..
+Forget intel spec if you wanna OC guys, it just a reality..
+In genreal let temps and stability be your measure rather than specs, although check first if concerned yeah..
+You don't need full water cooling unless you are aiming above 4.4-4.5 in general terms.. Unless you live in a v'warm climate, don't listen to the hype!
+Life of the CPU shouldn't be a major concern if your looking for OC over 4.2. Besides your pretty likely to get three or 4 years out of it and probably your MB or RAM will kick it first.

i.e E8400 with TRUE @ 4.5 for what almost three years now on air, no probs..

Oh last tip, you want good stable and high OC's..research x 3 and buy quality only!! No point having 3 outta 4 high qual and ***** mem or graphics.. i mean whats that.. Also if you can get above your rated then do it.. i.e Trident 2000 are great. If i limited to 1600-1800 ram i'd stress the system more.. sure may not use 2000 but can tighten timings so everyones a winner..

ok i'm exhausted, just hoping some one comes back and says hey tried a few things and now have a great OC.. Enjoy


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Hey so i'm sitting @ 4.3 prime and IBT stable but have been stable @ 4.4 although upgraded bios and inadvertantly wiped settings damn %&^$.. Temps idle at 39-41c and max just on 76 which is acceptable...Thanks guys.. This is a great forum.. !!...


Welcome and added to the owners list!







Great post by the way!


----------



## MacG32

Simple down and dirty 4.5GHz OC was easy for me to do.







I'll post the BIOS settings tomorrow for it.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Simple down and dirty 4.5GHz OC was easy for me to do.







I'll post the BIOS settings tomorrow for it.










I should have splashed out on a 980x me thinks







will be interesting to see your max stable mate..


----------



## MacG32

Here it is!









Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 34x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.53GHz ( 133x34)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.4GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:  133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:  700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.54375V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: 1.880V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled


----------



## gobbo353

Nice MAC.. Looks pretty straight forward for an easy 4.5 dude.. nice work!!

Hey noticed your uncore is x20.. usually mem multi x2 is ideal, so in your case 12 x2 = 24 would be better no? or even 12 x2 +1 as you'd get a better throughpoint i'd have thought? or working up to it









Yeah though ok either way i'll admit i'm a little envious.. Again nice work MAC.. I'm still struggling to get over 4.4 without heat issues or instability.. perhaps i'll need to go water, or even better fork out for a 980x.. hmm what would the missus think .. Keep up the good work!

p.s. i reckon you could tighten your timings a bit also, although just how much power/performance does a man need


----------



## Balthazor

These 980-x CPUs aren't very stable with uncore speeds higher than 2666 MHz - it requires way too much VTT to try to get stable. Even 2800 MHz requires > 1.4 VTT, whereas 2666 is fine at 1.3v or so.

I'm guessing that is why his uncore is where it is.

They overclock really easily, otherwise, although I don't like running my CPU at high speeds / voltages for 24/7.

Mac: Under Advanced Voltage settings, if you set CPU to Normal (which sets a baseline Vcore of 1.225v), and then use dynamic voltage control to add to this baseline amount, it will let you use power-saving functions to have a lower idle vcore instead of running your vcore at the full load voltage all the time.

Sorry if you knew this already.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Nice MAC.. Looks pretty straight forward for an easy 4.5 dude.. nice work!!

Hey noticed your uncore is x20.. usually mem multi x2 is ideal, so in your case 12 x2 = 24 would be better no? or even 12 x2 +1 as you'd get a better throughpoint i'd have thought? or working up to it









Yeah though ok either way i'll admit i'm a little envious.. Again nice work MAC.. I'm still struggling to get over 4.4 without heat issues or instability.. perhaps i'll need to go water, or even better fork out for a 980x.. hmm what would the missus think .. Keep up the good work!

p.s. i reckon you could tighten your timings a bit also, although just how much power/performance does a man need









Thank you!







I left as much as I could at it's stock level and only played with CPU related stuff. I'm looking at a 4830MHz right now and working on stability issues.







x2 +1 is ideal, just haven't got to the mem settings yet...lol Water is your friend after 4.4GHz.







Them 980s are very tempting though!







Thanks again!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
These 980-x CPUs aren't very stable with uncore speeds higher than 2666 MHz - it requires way too much VTT to try to get stable. Even 2800 MHz requires > 1.4 VTT, whereas 2666 is fine at 1.3v or so.

I'm guessing that is why his uncore is where it is.

They overclock really easily, otherwise, although I don't like running my CPU at high speeds / voltages for 24/7.

Mac: Under Advanced Voltage settings, if you set CPU to Normal (which sets a baseline Vcore of 1.225v), and then use dynamic voltage control to add to this baseline amount, it will let you use power-saving functions to have a lower idle vcore instead of running your vcore at the full load voltage all the time.

Sorry if you knew this already.

No problem.







Here's a guy that only used 1.3v VTT on his 4704.2MHz OC.







I just bumped everything CPU related up to get to 4.5GHz, that's all.







Once I'm stable at my highest OC, I'll start lowering settings. I find it much easier to OC the 980 that way.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pm1109* 
Alright.Here are my BIOS settings for 4.2 GHz with HT On.How does it look? Anything that looks out of the ordinary or can be changed please let me know so that it can be fine tuned.Thanks

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7**[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]*

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled



when your at 4.2ghz does turbo boost really make a difference? or is it better to disable it !!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
when your at 4.2ghz does turbo boost really make a difference? or is it better to disable it !!

Turbo Boost overclocks the processor a little bit more when under a load. If you're stable at 4.2GHz, Turbo Boost could cause you a BSOD.


----------



## lsdmeasap

It would also kick in the uncool even x22 CPU multiplier


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
It would also kick in the uncool even x22 CPU multiplier

Very true!









I can't keep the dreaded BSOD from that 4830MHz OC, so I'll have to lower it. I found out the person that obtained it used chilled water.


----------



## _REAPER_

MAC can you post your bios settings for 4.5ghz on your 980X


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
MAC can you post your bios settings for 4.5ghz on your 980X

They're linked in the first post, 8 posts up, and here.


----------



## _REAPER_

holy GOD man that is alot of voltage... do you have settings for 4.4ghz A friend of mine said 4.4ghz is stable at around 1.4Vcore

What are you temps under 100% load at 4.5ghz and is that stable?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
holy GOD man that is alot of voltage... do you have settings for 4.4ghz A friend of mine said 4.4ghz is stable at around 1.4Vcore

What are you temps under 100% load at 4.5ghz and is that stable?

That was a quick, fast, and in a hurry OC, that's why.







Don't have a 4.4GHz, but I've been checking out OCs here. Hope that helps!


----------



## MacG32

Added Review:









Hardware Secrets 10 June 2010


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey All, Just joined in the fun with getting the new UD7 board. Just wanted to intro myself in here and hope I'm welcome. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute thoughts here and there from what I'm doing with this board, but I'm mainly coming in as a newbie and will probably be seeking more advice with anyone that would like to help me as a new PC user and builder. I was a 15 year Mac Pro convert, but *NOT ANYMORE!* You'll see why later...

BTW, one thing I am grateful for is that I have the UD7 v1 and not the UD7 v2 MOBO. I just called Gigabyte to ask them about that (since I saw a video on youtube.com on the new Gigabyte 2010 lineup) and noticed that they changed the two most important things on the UD7 board:

1) the water block - *there is none*
and
2) *NOW* they only use 12 phase power and *NOT* the 24 phase power that we all have.

They did that because that really makes the UD9 board pointless to purchase with the exception that it can fit an extra 4th GPU card (easier than the UD7).

The tech guy at Gigabyte also said I (and the rest of you; the ones that have the UD7 v1 MOBO) have basically a UD9 board. Well that's *really* encouraging, because we didn't have to spend 50% more to get all the features that are already on the UD7. Guess we were the fortunate ones...

Again, thanks in advance for welcoming me in... Later for now...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PunkNugget* 
Hey All, Just joined in the fun with getting the new UD7 board. Just wanted to intro myself in here and hope I'm welcome. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute thoughts here and there from what I'm doing with this board, but I'm mainly coming in as a newbie and will probably be seeking more advice with anyone that would like to help me as a new PC user and builder. I was a 15 year Mac Pro covert, but *NOT ANYMORE!* You'll see why later...

Again, thanks in advance for welcoming me in... Later for now...

Welcome and added to the owners list!







Please click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it. Thank you.


----------



## PunkNugget

I just loaded up what you asked for on my profile. Hope you like what you see. I actually have more in my system, but there wasn't enough space to type in everything. In the next week when I'm fully done installing (hopefully) Mac OS X 10.6.3 (and maybe 10.6.4), I will then give you some pics of my new PC/Mac; or should I say Mac Hak Pro. If this works out the way I'm hoping then I'll have two PCs in one. Again, just to let you all know, I am NOW a reseller of any PC part company out there (including Gigabyte). So if you need anything, just let me know and I'll take care of you. In the meantime you can take a look at our site at: www.renutechsolutions.com. It's mostly Home Security and Personal Protection Products, but we'll be heading into building and selling PC Parts on the side... Later all...


----------



## PunkNugget

Here's some more interesting information on the UD7 and the "new" (backwards) 2.0 revision. I found the link here:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...er-more-2.html

This is a comment that I found interesting - "Although the focus of Unlocked Power has thus far been on the flagship UD9, the X58A-UD7 and X58A-UD5 will also be receiving this updated power design, albeit in 16-phase form. These models will be identifiable by their revision 2.0 labels."

Now in this link you see 16 Power Phases., but again, in my conversation with one of the tech guys at Gigabyte they said the "newer" revision (2.0) will actually be 12 Power Phases. Again, proving we have the better MOBO. But shouldn't that be the other way around? Oh well, at least for the ones that bought it when we did are grateful. I know I am... ...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PunkNugget* 
I just loaded up what you asked for on my profile. Hope you like what you see. I actually have more in my system, but there wasn't enough space to type in everything. In the next week when I'm fully done installing (hopefully) Mac OS X 10.6.3 (and maybe 10.6.4), I will then give you some pics of my new PC/Mac; or should I say Mac Hak Pro. If this works out the way I'm hoping then I'll have two PCs in one. Again, just to let you all know, I am NOW a reseller of any PC part company out there (including Gigabyte). So if you need anything, just let me know and I'll take care of you. In the meantime you can take a look at our site at: www.renutechsolutions.com. It's mostly Home Security and Personal Protection Products, but we'll be heading into building and selling PC Parts on the side... Later all...

Thank you!







That's good to know!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PunkNugget* 
Here's some more interesting information on the UD7 and the "new" (backwards) 2.0 revision. I found the link here:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...er-more-2.html

This is a comment that I found interesting - "Although the focus of Unlocked Power has thus far been on the flagship UD9, the X58A-UD7 and X58A-UD5 will also be receiving this updated power design, albeit in 16-phase form. These models will be identifiable by their revision 2.0 labels."

Now in this link you see 16 Power Phases., but again, in my conversation with one of the tech guys at Gigabyte they said the "newer" revision (2.0) will actually be 12 Power Phases. Again, proving we have the better MOBO. But shouldn't that be the other way around? Oh well, at least for the ones that bought it when we did are grateful. I know I am... ...

I'm satisfied with my board too.


----------



## Balthazor

This board is great, much better than the EVGA x58 SLI Classified I moved from.

I recently ran the DPC Latency Checker to check my system. It showed a DPC Latency spike every 60 seconds, which coincidentally is the hardware polling period set in EasyTune (I use EasyTune to fine-tine my PWM CPU fan.)

Exiting EasyTune stopped the DPC Latency spikes. So, if anyone is using EasyTune, you might consider moving to Speedfan or another alternative for PWM fan control.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
This board is great, much better than the EVGA x58 SLI Classified I moved from.

I recently ran the DPC Latency Checker to check my system. It showed a DPC Latency spike every 60 seconds, which coincidentally is the hardware polling period set in EasyTune (I use EasyTune to fine-tine my PWM CPU fan.)

Exiting EasyTune stopped the DPC Latency spikes. So, if anyone is using EasyTune, you might consider moving to Speedfan or another alternative for PWM fan control.

Good information!







Thank you!


----------



## Jcsmothers

Hello everyone I just wanted to get into all the fun, my system is currently under construction I don't have everything but I do have the list of items I am ordering , and I don't order parts very often cause I'm trying to look out for my family and not break the bank..... Anyways I do have my case , motherboard, cpu, and my res for water cooling. I've been hanging around for awhile seeing the current builds going on, which alot are very impressive.

This is my first build (yes I'm a newbie) I may need help here and there with this build and I'm sure I'll have questions . I do plan overclocking my cpu to at least 4.2ghz 4.3 at the most. Don't know if I'll lap my cpu to get better temps and better O.C. I did do some practice on my old Pentium 4 processor to see how it would turn out but the thing is I can't test it out cause of the pins are severely bent (I got it out of my old system , and my old system is being parted out) . Anyway just wanted to say hello to everyone and I'll be sticking around the forums for any advice.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jcsmothers* 
Hello everyone I just wanted to get into all the fun, my system is currently under construction I don't have everything but I do have the list of items I am ordering , and I don't order parts very often cause I'm trying to look out for my family and not break the bank..... Anyways I do have my case , motherboard, cpu, and my res for water cooling. I've been hanging around for awhile seeing the current builds going on, which alot are very impressive.

This is my first build (yes I'm a newbie) I may need help here and there with this build and I'm sure I'll have questions . I do plan overclocking my cpu to at least 4.2ghz 4.3 at the most. Don't know if I'll lap my cpu to get better temps and better O.C. I did do some practice on my old Pentium 4 processor to see how it would turn out but the thing is I can't test it out cause of the pins are severely bent (I got it out of my old system , and my old system is being parted out) . Anyway just wanted to say hello to everyone and I'll be sticking around the forums for any advice.

Added and Welcome to the club!


----------



## valheru

Hey guys, i've had a UD7 mobo for a month or so now =D its been great! just got 2 questions.
1) i easily OC'd my i7960 to 4GHz ran prime95 and it was stable for 24hours+. when i restart my computer it starts up fine, but if i shut it down and start it up straight away (or just the next time i start it up) it fails to boot and eventually resets my bios settings to default, if i then reapply the exact same OC it starts up fine and is perfectly stable again.... till i shut it down anyway. anyone got any idea's as to what the problem might be?
2) i bought 12GB of G.Skill Triple Channel DDR3 2000MHz ram when i bought this mobo, if i use 12GB of the ram at the rated speeds, voltages, timings mt computer hardware reserves 10GB of it, leaving me with 2GB. But if i only have 6GB of it in my computer at the rated speeds, voltages, timings it hardware reserves only 2MB. anyone have any idea's on this problem? lots of people are experiencing similar problems even on different mobo's.

System specs:
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 mobo (bios version F7r)
Intel i7960 cpu (corsair H50 cooler)
G.Skill Trident DDR3 2000MHz ram
Corsair HX1000 psu
2*EVGA GTX480 in SLI gpu
WD 2TB Black HDD
Antec 1200 case

Figured this was the place to ask, thanks guys!


----------



## _REAPER_

Do you have a G19 keyboard from logitech


----------



## valheru

nope but i have a G15 keyboard, was going to buy a G19 one, why's that?


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valheru*


i bought 12GB of G.Skill Triple Channel DDR3 2000MHz ram when i bought this mobo, if i use 12GB of the ram at the rated speeds, voltages, timings mt computer hardware reserves 10GB of it, leaving me with 2GB. But if i only have 6GB of it in my computer at the rated speeds, voltages, timings it hardware reserves only 2MB. anyone have any idea's on this problem? lots of people are experiencing similar problems even on different mobo's.

System specs: 
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 mobo (bios version F7r)
Intel i7960 cpu (corsair H50 cooler)
G.Skill Trident DDR3 2000MHz ram
Corsair HX1000 psu
2*EVGA GTX480 in SLI gpu
WD 2TB Black HDD
Antec 1200 case

Figured this was the place to ask, thanks guys!


You probably won't get 12Gb to run at the rated speed; that rating is generally for 6GB kits.

Check the motherboard's memory QVL; the highest speed 12GB is rated to run on this mobo (when using 6 DIMMs) is 1600 MHz. You'll probably have to reduce the memory speed to 1600 MHz, and use a 2T command rate, but you'll be able to use tighter timings.


----------



## valheru

Ok thanks i'll try that soon







probably tomorrow.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valheru* 
Ok thanks i'll try that soon







probably tomorrow.

Welcome and added to the owners list!







Please click the "User CP" at the top of this page, then "Add System" under "System Information" on the left of the next page and add your system there, so we can all see it. Thank you.


----------



## Balthazor

Does anyone know which three temps are reported by Speedfan for the UD7?
Temp 2 is almost certainly CPU. Temp 1 might be MCH. Not really sure on Temp 3.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
Does anyone know which three temps are reported by Speedfan for the UD7?
Temp 2 is almost certainly CPU. Temp 1 might be MCH. Not really sure on Temp 3.

I'm pretty sure it's CPU, System 1, and System 3.


----------



## bgraves

Is there a way to capture BIOS settings for print?

I see the nice standards in this forum for posting settings. Surely you don't just type those all in?

thanks


----------



## Balthazor

I took screenshots, then scanned them into OCR software and used that to generate a text file, which I then pasted into the forum.

Yeah, we just type it in, but you can copy and paste someone else's and just fill in what settings are different for your system.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bgraves*


Is there a way to capture BIOS settings for print?

I see the nice standards in this forum for posting settings. Surely you don't just type those all in?

thanks


I copied the template into notepad, printed it out, filled that in, and then copied it into the post.







Please go here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and add your System(s) info. Thank you!


----------



## _REAPER_

The G19 keyboard has known issues with the this mobo it causes boot issues.


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
The G19 keyboard has known issues with the this mobo it causes boot issues.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but in my case I have had zero boot issues, and I've been using the G19.


----------



## lsdmeasap

If you are using the latest BIOS you should not have any issues with Logitech Gxx keyboards.

The main issues were BIOS/DOS keystrokes such as using in DOS or windows/BIOS Boot menus, no actual booting issues, and those are on previous older BIOSes and this always happens with all boards until they correct it same as S3 sleep.


----------



## stasio

GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* first BIOS FA released.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* first BIOS FA released.










Thanks stasio!


----------



## MacG32

Calling all owners: Does anyone own a Revision 2 board yet?


----------



## stasio

Here is Manual and BIOS FA for Rev.2.0.


----------



## MacG32

*Added:*









*FILES*
GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* User Manual

*LATEST BIOS*
GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* Official FA 2 June 2010

FA:
- Initial Release


----------



## MacG32

Awful quiet around here.







Nothing interesting going on? Motherboard is working good? Overclock's working well? No interesting stories?


----------



## gobbo353

hey what you reckon try Rev.2.0 Official FA in Rev 1....


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
hey what you reckon try Rev.2.0 Official FA in Rev 1....









Hahaha! Go ahead with your bad self!







From what I understand, there's less phases of power for Rev 2.







Could ruin your overclock...


----------



## _REAPER_

just got my 980x in and have it running at 4.4ghz at 1.312Vcore


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
just got my 980x in and have it running at 4.4ghz at 1.312Vcore










That's outstanding!







Go ahead and post your BIOS settings and your CPU-Z screen and link, so we can get you updated.


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## DJDave

Just spent 1/2 an hour filling out the profile.









I will be buliding this monday when the rest of the parts come in from new egg. (See my Sig)

And tips on what to do as i'm setting this up, I would be thankful for.

My current rig is a GA x58a-UD3R, i7 920 and i have some trouble with the SSD and booting sometimes. the Sata 3 controler is fussy it seems.

Any Bios settings from default to make it stable from the get go would be great.

After it's bulit and stable, i will be looking for a modest 4 Gig OC.

I have bulit several computers in my life. So i'm not a total noob, but asking for advice from you that have the experance with this board seemed the Smart thing to do.

Thanks.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJDave*


Just spent 1/2 an hour filling out the profile.









I will be building this Monday when the rest of the parts come in from new egg. (See my Sig)

And tips on what to do as I'm setting this up, I would be thankful for.

My current rig is a GA x58a-UD3R, i7 920 and i have some trouble with the SSD and booting sometimes. the SATA 3 controller is fussy it seems.

Any BIOS settings from default to make it stable from the get go would be great.

After it's built and stable, i will be looking for a modest 4 Gig OC.

I have built several computers in my life. So I'm not a total noob, but asking for advice from you that have the experience with this board seemed the Smart thing to do.

Thanks.










Welcome and added to the owners list!









You can start a build log thread here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/ and show everyone your new system.









Please go here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and add your System(s) info. Thank you!









In the first post are links to different BIOS settings.


----------



## Chrono Detector

To me, I'm utterly unimpressed with revision 2.0 of the UD7. Why did Gigabyte downgrade the power phases from 24 to 16, unless if these new power phases are better than the original ones on the UD7. Also, they removed the watercooling option to cool the NB heatsink.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
To me, I'm utterly unimpressed with revision 2.0 of the UD7. Why did Gigabyte downgrade the power phases from 24 to 16, unless if these new power phases are better than the original ones on the UD7. Also, they removed the watercooling option to cool the NB heatsink.

Maybe the original design was flawed and/or not used.


----------



## Acceptu

I have ga-x58a-ud7 and 3 x 2 1600 mhz, but to get it to run at 1600MHZ I have to turn on xtreme profile and change the multiplier to 133. if I leave it as default 140 for level 1 over clock using easy tune so the ram runs at 1800mhz it wont boot.

I'm quite new to over clocking as you can probably tell.
Iif I leave extreme of I can run at lvl 1,2 and 3 with no problems keeping the idle temp of the cpu way bellow 60C


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acceptu*


I have ga-x58a-ud7 and 3 x 2 1600 mhz, but to get it to run at 1600MHZ I have to turn on xtreme profile and change the multiplier to 133. if I leave it as default 140 for level 1 over clock using easy tune so the ram runs at 1800mhz it wont boot.

I'm quite new to over clocking as you can probably tell. 
Iif I leave extreme of I can run at lvl 1,2 and 3 with no problems keeping the idle temp of the cpu way bellow 60C


Welcome and added to the user list!







If you have questions or need help, just post it here and we'll do our best.


----------



## turk-fx

Just got one used. Friend owed me money, he paid in motherboard currency








I was looking for openbox Rampage III or Classy, but wont say no to UD7. I will pair it Xeon L5640 6core CPU, i did 3.92ghz(2.26 stock) on Asrock X58 20hours stable, lets see if this goes any further.


----------



## Acceptu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by Acceptu
I have ga-x58a-ud7 and 3 x 2 1600 mhz, but to get it to run at 1600MHZ I have to turn on xtreme profile and change the multiplier to 133. if I leave it as default 140 for level 1 over clock using easy tune so the ram runs at 1800mhz it wont boot.

I'm quite new to over clocking as you can probably tell.
Iif I leave extreme of I can run at lvl 1,2 and 3 with no problems keeping the idle temp of the cpu way bellow 60C /end quote

Welcome and added to the user list! If you have questions or need help, just post it here and we'll do our best. )

Can you help me?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turk-fx* 
Just got one used. Friend owed me money, he paid in motherboard currency








I was looking for openbox Rampage III or Classy, but wont say no to UD7. I will pair it Xeon L5640 6core CPU, i did 3.92ghz(2.26 stock) on Asrock X58 20hours stable, lets see if this goes any further.

Welcome and added to the owners list!







It will go further.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acceptu* 
Can you help me?

What would you like to accomplish? I've read what you've stated, but didn't see questions or what you would like to have help with exactly.









Edit: How about this. From this page: http://www.corsair.com/products/corei7/default.aspx what's the part number of your memory? Most folks find out what their memory timings and voltages are and multiplier and uncore clock ratios need to be and plug it in manually into their BIOS. Then, they start overclocking within the BIOS from there.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will post my bios settings once I am 100% sure that this is stable


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I will post my bios settings once I am 100% sure that this is stable


That's an awesome job!


----------



## _REAPER_

What is your idle.. and do you want to overclock your cpu or your ram. Send me a pm of what you want to do and I will see if I can help you. I can send you bios templates for whatever OC you want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acceptu* 
I have ga-x58a-ud7 and 3 x 2 1600 mhz, but to get it to run at 1600MHZ I have to turn on xtreme profile and change the multiplier to 133. if I leave it as default 140 for level 1 over clock using easy tune so the ram runs at 1800mhz it wont boot.

I'm quite new to over clocking as you can probably tell.
Iif I leave extreme of I can run at lvl 1,2 and 3 with no problems keeping the idle temp of the cpu way bellow 60C


----------



## alienware

guys im just about to order this board but i wanted to know first that would it be able to house 3x480's in tri-sli watercooled? a quick response would be appreciated


----------



## turk-fx

it has enought pci-e slots to fit 3x gtx480, but make sure your case has 8 pci slots because last gtx480`s vent slot will be at the 8th slot of your case.


----------



## alienware

Thanks foe the tip. Im gonna be housing all this in the tj07 which has only 7 slots so i geuess ill have to go with 2x480's instead of 3


----------



## Grobinov.

guys just need a tip now i have reached 4.1(see sig for confirmation) also now i wanan aim for 4.2 so i just entered 221 and the OC was not stable for more than maybe 3 or 5 min

now i wanan ask that is it good to try with more volts? and also i even tried with no HT and still BSOD

now can any1 suggest me on wether i should aim for more or 4.1 is more than enough?


----------



## turk-fx

try x21 multi 200bclk.
put your system on your sig, it is not there.
and give us your voltage settings.
Disable all energy saving options like C1E.


----------



## yosr

hi im new i bought my ud7 last day .i have oc @3.8 ghz and i hope to oc @ 4ghz. please help me .my configis :
1-x58 ud 7
2- i7 920
3-3*2 gb g.skill trident pc 16000
4-zalman cnps 10x extreme
5-cm sniper BE

my setting in the bios is :
21*181 , 1.3 for the vcore ,1.335 for qpi/vtt et 1.64v for mem , 10 for the mltp memory and qpi clock *36 et uncore*20
when i up the voltage of qpi/vtt 1.45 i can have 4 ghz but it is dangerous ? and the temp @89Â° for le core 1 and 75Â° for processor in the place 84Â° @3.8 ghz and 71Â°.
sorry for my bad english .please help me


----------



## _REAPER_

You should be able to get 4.0ghz stable at 1.275Vcore or less if you cpu is a DO stepping. PM me if you want bios settings for 4.0ghz


----------



## yosr

yes please i would bios setting for 4 ghz and thanks


----------



## yosr

but my i7 is 920


----------



## jking1024

I have no idea what some of this stuff does. Last CPU I OCd was an Athlon...









Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 27
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.32
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 5.76
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz).......................: 160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile 1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.64
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving......................: 6
Rank Interleaving.........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 30
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 39
tRRD ......................................: 6
tWTR ......................................: 6
tWR........................................: 14
tWTP.......................................: 26
tWL........................................: 8
tRFC.......................................: 100
tRTP.......................................: 9
tFAW.......................................: 28
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: 59

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Standard
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.45
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: N/A
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.175
CPU PLL....................................: N/A
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
IOH Core...................................: 1.1
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
ICH Core...................................: 1.1
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.64
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## yosr

i would have the bios settings of i7 920 @4 ghz please.


----------



## _REAPER_

Core I7 920 4.0ghz settings

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.0
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,4
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:103
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.27500v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.280v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.80v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.50v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.10v
IOH Core.....................................:1.10v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.10v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


----------



## jking1024

Hey, now do I control the fans plugged into this MB? They run at 650 rpm, and I can't seem to get them to run faster. I've turned off the BIOS smart control, and forced it to Voltage. And EasyTune6 doesn't do anything, besides being messed up. The speed setting is missing a slider.

It's making my system run really warm.


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 
Hey, now do I control the fans plugged into this MB? They run at 650 rpm, and I can't seem to get them to run faster. I've turned off the BIOS smart control, and forced it to Voltage. And EasyTune6 doesn't do anything, besides being messed up. The speed setting is missing a slider.

It's making my system run really warm.










Firstly, I recommend using Speedfan to control fan speeds, instead of EasyTune; EasyTune causes some DPC latency everytime it polls the hardware for updates. At least it did with last month's version.

The EasyTune software will only control the fan plugged into the CPU header on your motherboard. All other fans will run at their maximum speed.

The way you have your EasyTune fan profile set up is a little backwards. On the bottom 'Fan Speed' slider, change the slider attached to the red line up to your desired speed (this will be your minimum fan speed.) Then adjust the slider attached to the blue line up to 100% - this is your max fan speed once your CPU hits 66C.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grobinov.* 
guys just need a tip now i have reached 4.1(see sig for confirmation) also now i wanan aim for 4.2...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *yosr* 
hi im new i bought my ud7 last day .i have oc @3.8 ghz and i hope to oc @ 4ghz...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 
I have no idea what some of this stuff does. Last CPU I OCd was an Athlon...







.

Welcome to you all and added to the owners list!







jking1024, if you edit that post and add a validation link, I can add you as an official member.









I was away for a few days visiting my wife in school for her work.







Sorry for the slow responses.









Added a new BIOS for v1:








F7t 9 July 2010

F7t:
- Updated AHCI ROM

Updated rules again for more clarity.









Quote:

To be added as an "Official" Member: 1. Own a GA-X58A-UD7. 2. Using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below; post your BIOS settings, a CPU-Z Validation screen shot and link with your OCN name on it in the same post, add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 
Hey, now do I control the fans plugged into this MB? They run at 650 rpm, and I can't seem to get them to run faster. I've turned off the BIOS smart control, and forced it to Voltage. And EasyTune6 doesn't do anything, besides being messed up. The speed setting is missing a slider.

It's making my system run really warm.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
Firstly, I recommend using Speedfan to control fan speeds, instead of EasyTune; EasyTune causes some DPC latency everytime it polls the hardware for updates. At least it did with last month's version.

The EasyTune software will only control the fan plugged into the CPU header on your motherboard. All other fans will run at their maximum speed.

The way you have your EasyTune fan profile set up is a little backwards. On the bottom 'Fan Speed' slider, change the slider attached to the red line up to your desired speed (this will be your minimum fan speed.) Then adjust the slider attached to the blue line up to 100% - this is your max fan speed once your CPU hits 66C.

I solved this problem by buying another fan controller just for my case fans.







SpeedFan and EasyTune weren't cutting it for me.


----------



## jking1024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
The way you have your EasyTune fan profile set up is a little backwards.

Uh, yeah. That's the problem. There is no second slider on the bottom. It doesn't exist, so I can't move the upper end, only the lower, and then its all backwards.







And thanks! I'll install SpeedFan when I get home, tonight.

- MacG32
And for the CPU-Z Validation code (since I, among many noobz, have no idea what that is or how to make it work, when we first get here) maybe make the "CPU-Z Validation screen shot" a link to this page: http://www.overclock.net/application...our-cpu-z.html ?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 
- MacG32
And for the CPU-Z Validation code (since I, among many noobz, have no idea what that is or how to make it work, when we first get here) maybe make the "CPU-Z Validation screen shot" a link to this page: http://www.overclock.net/application...our-cpu-z.html ?

Sounds good!







Thank you!


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 
Uh, yeah. That's the problem. There is no second slider on the bottom. It doesn't exist, so I can't move the upper end, only the lower, and then its all backwards.







And thanks! I'll install SpeedFan when I get home, tonight.

Read through the help files included with Speedfan, it describes how to set it up - it seems a little complicated, but after a few minutes you should be able to get it up and running. Don't run Speedfan and Easytune together, unless you disable fan control in Easytune, otherwise you get some weird results as both programs attempt to control fan speeds.

You can set Speedfan to run as a scheduled task at logon (using Windows Task Scheduler) once you get it setup, and then just forget about it.


----------



## _REAPER_

I just updated my case I will post pics shortly it is nice the only thing I dont like about the UD7 is that if you have a long GPU then you cannot plug in the pwr and reset into my mobo. does anyone have any suggestions I only plug in the pwr and reset and leds nothing else has anyone ever bent the pins or anything. Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I just updated my case I will post pics shortly it is nice the only thing I dont like about the UD7 is that if you have a long GPU then you cannot plug in the pwr and reset into my mobo. does anyone have any suggestions I only plug in the pwr and reset and leds nothing else has anyone ever bent the pins or anything. Suggestions would be appreciated.

Hey Reaper.. Sorry don't quite understand I have same mobo/GC specs and have no problem but with Antec 1200.. you saying your power/reset cable from front of case etc doesn't reach..?


----------



## _REAPER_

the cables are long enough but when I have a 5870 in the 3rd pcie slot at the bottom of the mobo I cannot plug in the pwr and reset because the card will not click into place. I just got the haf X and have to open the side panel to turn on the pc since I have a 5970+2*5870.


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
the cables are long enough but when I have a 5870 in the 3rd pcie slot at the bottom of the mobo I cannot plug in the pwr and reset because the card will not click into place. I just got the haf X and have to open the side panel to turn on the pc since I have a 5970+2*5870.

I think you just have to carefully bend the wires at the power/reset so they don't interfere with the GPU. Using some sort of twist tie or cable manager to keep the wires away from the GPU may help as well.


----------



## _REAPER_

it is not the wires it is the actual pins that plug into the mobo from the case that are causing issues they have these plastic things to plug it in and I am afraid to bend the pens on the mobo..


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
it is not the wires it is the actual pins that plug into the mobo from the case that are causing issues they have these plastic things to plug it in and I am afraid to bend the pens on the mobo..


Ahh gotcha.. Hmm bit of a dilemma.. no good having ot open the case mate.. yet again no good if you snap the pins either.. i don't have an answer for you.. except perhaps experiment on one pin thats less critical.. if a no fuss job your probably good to go.. otherwise it's a trade off either way.. Lose a card or open case every damn time..

p.s. awsome setup mate.. thought i was on a winner.. just need to 980x.. but even then i'm not a contender with your rig


----------



## vicm1010

How can I start a new post? help


----------



## _REAPER_

I will update my pics tomorrow evening around this time.. I just got everything up and running and it has been a complete pain in the arse. I love the HAF-X but dmn it they sure made it a pain in the arse to mount more than one rad. I finally got the 360.2 RAD mounted on top and the 240.2 RAD mounted in the front. I will get a new pump and I had to order one new compression fitting so you guys dont be too hard on me when I post the pics. Keep in mind the sleeves are not done yet either but that is small details.


----------



## gobbo353

So Reaper what have you got out of her to date stable.. including load temps and Vcore.. just out of interest.. i'm leaning towards water sometime i'm sure and the 980x so yeah mate.. spill the beans







please....


----------



## gobbo353

P.S i reckon you should get an SSD drive mate.. unless you got serious Raid happening.. plus a 4.5 ++ OC and your rig will be to die for mate!


----------



## _REAPER_

I currently have 4.5ghz stable right now at 1.425Vcore HT/ON. I am going to do a bunch of benchmarks this weekend as well as some PRIME before I post all of the settings I have not had alot of time but I run 4.4ghz 24/7 at 1.312Vcore. Im running intel burn test as I type this to you so you can see what my full load temps are like as well as my idle.


----------



## Sissor

Hi guys

I've been using Jadefaces rock steady 4.2 OC code for over a month now, without any problems, what so ever.
Now my plan is to OC the memory from 1600 to 2000 MHz.
But how would I most successfully implement this OC into Jadefaces environment, without screwing everything up with BOD's and instability???









Any idea, anyone?

Jadefaces code is here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...owners-38.html


----------



## _REAPER_

4.6ghz at 1.45Vcore.


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## gobbo353

One word for you Reaper (actually two).. WICKED! and ENVY


----------



## gobbo353

QUOTE: REAPER 4.6ghz at 1.45Vcore.

Sweet! Hmm i get just over 28K 3dMark06 @4.4 so i'm thinking you have plenty in the tank mate.. Esp with that Tri setup.. I see your blck is at 133 and 35 multi.. you looking at mucking around with it cause i think your find better performance with higher bulk and lower multi.. Or just higher blck







..

your rig can handle it as temps will be sweet either way.. curious as to your mem timings and X, uncore etc also as you can squeeze quite a bit with some work..

Anywho as you mentioned your early days yet.. looking forward to seeing her go off the scales









I think you've converted me to water and a 980x esp after looking at the potential you have there not to mention how sexy the Rig is mate!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to try to push to 5.0ghz on water but I am not sure if that is possible.. but I will try I will keep everyone informed this weekend.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I am going to try to push to 5.0ghz on water but I am not sure if that is possible.. but I will try I will keep everyone informed this weekend.

I've seen 4800.3MHz done on chilled water here.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 
...Now my plan is to OC the memory from 1600 to 2000 MHz. But how would I most successfully implement this...Any idea, anyone?

I know of 3 good places to read for help. -1- -2- & -3-







I think you'll end up loosening up your timings and raising your voltage, but the performance of your RAM will only increase just a little bit.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I've seen 4800.3MHz done on chilled water here.









4.8 will be a shoe in Reaper .. Will just depends how low you want your idle/load temps.. i.e still happy to push it up to 80-90c on water and with HT on or off..

Now i was pretty sold on a 980x and water in the future but i'm thinking for all that effort for water to only get 300mhz more.. Hmm.. Still the extra cores of the 980x are the the selling point.. otherwise wait for next generation or so in the next year - where our current rigs performance will be like the original dual cores in comparison to i7..

Actualy if you want a chuckle have a look at youtube and search water cooling setups.. see how many antiquated systems there are.. all that time and effort and our stock i7's with 5870 etc etc kick there arse.. and some are posted only 6 months or so..

impossible to keep on top of the curve me thinks...


----------



## Sissor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I know of 3 good places to read for help. -1- -2- & -3-







I think you'll end up loosing up your timings and raising your voltage, but the performance of your RAM will only increase just a little bit.









Thanks indeed for your answer...in between this ball of dinosaurs









Your effort and kindness really deserve its own site instead of this pile of quotes in order to keep track of everything..








Before when I had my old Dell configuration, I had much benefit from this private club: http://www.my630i.com/
A pretty clear and nice site with loads of categories!

Cheers


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 









I have no idea what some of this stuff does. Last CPU I OCd was an Athlon...









Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 27
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.32
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 5.76
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz).......................: 160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile 1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.64
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving......................: 6
Rank Interleaving.........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 30
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 39
tRRD ......................................: 6
tWTR ......................................: 6
tWR........................................: 14
tWTP.......................................: 26
tWL........................................: 8
tRFC.......................................: 100
tRTP.......................................: 9
tFAW.......................................: 28
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: 59

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Standard
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.45
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: N/A
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.175
CPU PLL....................................: N/A
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
IOH Core...................................: 1.1
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
ICH Core...................................: 1.1
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.64
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled



Sorry jking1024, but your validation link shows 1920.1 MHz, it doesn't match your overclock of 4320.1 MHz, and doesn't show your OCN name on it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 
Thanks indeed for your answer...in between this ball of dinosaurs









Your effort and kindness really deserve its own site instead of this pile of quotes in order to keep track of everything..








Before when I had my old Dell configuration, I had much benefit from this private club: http://www.my630i.com/
A pretty clear and nice site with loads of categories!

Cheers

Thanks, I think.


----------



## _REAPER_

4.0ghz with ram at 1900mhz and upped the bclk and lowered the multi as requested. I will post these bios settings shortly.



















I will adjust my bios until I get 4.5 stable and will save all of my bios settings for posting later this weekend. I will keep the MULTI low and the bclk high even though it is not making much of a difference in the outcome on benchmarks or stress tests. The only thing is once the BCLK is high so is the voltage. =(


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


4.0ghz with ram at 1900mhz and upped the bclk and lowered the multi as requested. I will post these bios settings shortly.



















I will adjust my bios until I get 4.5 stable and will save all of my bios settings for posting later this weekend. I will keep the MULTI low and the bclk high even though it is not making much of a difference in the outcome on benchmarks or stress tests. The only thing is once the BCLK is high so is the voltage. =(


Nice Reaper.. Hey remember to try lowering blck and upping multi as well as lowering your multi and raising ICH Core if you ahve good board temps.. it may provide another means to headroom.. Looking forward to results!


----------



## MacG32

I'm looking for someone to take over this thread. You can't nominate yourself. Others can do that. Once we have all of the nominees, then everyone can vote. After the voting is complete, we'll kindly ask a mod to make the switch.


----------



## MacG32

I nominate lsdmeasap, if he's got time for it. If not, _REAPER_.


----------



## jking1024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I've seen 4800.3MHz done on chilled water here.









I was thinking of putting an aquarium chiller I don't use any more on my system.














Didn't know if the low temperatures (high temp delta - 20C water running past a cpu at 60C) would affect things negatively, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Sorry jking1024, but your validation link shows 1920.1 MHz, it doesn't match your overclock of 4320.1 MHz, and doesn't show your OCN name on it.









$%#@&*%!!!!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


I nominate lsdmeasap, if he's got time for it. If not, _REAPER_.










I second the Reaper nomination


----------



## _REAPER_

MAC why the sudden movement to change for this thread


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


MAC why the sudden movement to change for this thread


I agree, what happened? Hope nothing bad


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
MAC why the sudden movement to change for this thread


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
I agree, what happened? Hope nothing bad

My personal life has gotten very busy and I've lost the free time to dedicate to the club. Nothing bad, but not good for the club.


----------



## _REAPER_

MAC has to work more to pay for the rig he has =)...


----------



## jking1024

Updated my post waaaaaay back on page 51 ( http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9987752 ) with what I hope is a better screen shot with my user name and a clock speed above 2Ghz, etc.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
MAC has to work more to pay for the rig he has =)...

lol







Retirement is bliss, but this summer has been and is really busy for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jking1024* 
Updated my post waaaaaay back on page 51 ( http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9987752 ) with what I hope is a better screen shot with my user name and a clock speed above 2Ghz, etc.

Thank you.







If you view the forum 100 posts at a time, it's still on this page.







I'll get the official members list updated sometime today.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Hello, I'm new here, I just ordered my new system, can anyone provide me some bios settings for overclocking? I would like to reach 4.0 ghz


----------



## _REAPER_

@themadhatterxxx
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.0
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,400
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:103
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel Interleaving.............................:6
Rank Interleaving.................................:4
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:5
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto] 19
tWL..........................................:[Auto] 7
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:5
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto] 19
tWL..........................................:[Auto]7
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:5
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.35v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.375v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.840v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.54v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.22v
IOH Core.....................................:1.18v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.14v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Thank you Reaper







I just got home from work guys and unpacked my boxes, Newegg sent me a Rev 1.0 board, is this good or bad?







Also which Bios should I be using?


----------



## _REAPER_

REV 1 is good I have the same board so if you have any questions let me know.. You are posting on many different forums LOL.. I see your name at extreme systems and such lol. I will answer all of your questions if need be most of the guys at extreme systems do heavy overclocking I am not sure what type of cooling you have let me know I will help you get the most from your cpu pm me your ym so I can help you with any questions


----------



## themadhatterxxx

I'm going to stay on aircooling...prolimatech Rev b with 2 fans...whats ym?







I just want to hit the 4.0 ghz sweetspot. I will be going to Microcenter in the morning and picking up a Cyberpower 1350 ups and then I will start building when i get home.


----------



## Trubester88

Hmmm right now I just have to work on a watercooling setup in my Antec 1200. I think I will have to do and external setup though







The UD9 is HUGE! Still fits in my case but just massive. I think I will probably be switching to 3x 480x's as soon as they get their own eyefinity though. That is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## alienware

guys i recently bought this board and today just hooked 1 module of ram in the second slot (first white), cpu and a gpu to see if i get post or not...and it gives 1 short beep but i dont get any display...after like 5 seconds, it restarts i guess since the post error display starts re checking everything and i get another short beep and then it hangs and code FF but no display. Anything im missing? please help out


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Whats FF mean? It says that on my mobo too but everything seems like its working fine so far...


----------



## sparkle128

Stands for Boot Attempt, thus all posts worked without error. I don't think your computer would boot without it going to FF status.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx* 
Whats FF mean? It says that on my mobo too but everything seems like its working fine so far...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
guys i recently bought this board and today just hooked 1 module of ram in the second slot (first white), cpu and a gpu to see if i get post or not...and it gives 1 short beep but i dont get any display...after like 5 seconds, it restarts i guess since the post error display starts re checking everything and i get another short beep and then it hangs and code FF but no display. Anything im missing? please help out

This is normal, one beep and FF means the machine posted and handed the system over to windows or whatever OS is there.

If you are not seeing any display you need to verify that your GFX card is connected to the monitor for how the monitor is setup. I mean if monitor is set to VGA it wont show anything for HDMI, and visa versa.

If you have that set properly for how you are connecting then you may have a faulty GFX Card, can you test it in another system and verify it is working.

And I do believe it would restart if no OS is found, but not sure. You said you didn't have drives connected anyway right?

Test the above GFX issues, FF and one beep means BIOS has posted, everything handed off to the operating system


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sparkle128*


Stands for Boot Attempt, thus all posts worked without error. I don't think your computer would boot without it going to FF status.


dude had to comment, all you need is better ram.. i.e 2000 and a corsair h50 and your sitting pretty









although with the 980x you already are


----------



## alienware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


This is normal, one beep and FF means the machine posted and handed the system over to windows or whatever OS is there.

If you are not seeing any display you need to verify that your GFX card is connected to the monitor for how the monitor is setup. I mean if monitor is set to VGA it wont show anything for HDMI, and visa versa.

If you have that set properly for how you are connecting then you may have a faulty GFX Card, can you test it in another system and verify it is working.

And I do believe it would restart if no OS is found, but not sure. You said you didn't have drives connected anyway right?

Test the above GFX issues, FF and one beep means BIOS has posted, everything handed off to the operating system


Thanks for the reply...i also thought last night that its a graphic card issue. unfortunately i dont have another system to test it on but i will take it back from where i bought it to get it replaced or checked there.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Hello, I'm new here, I just ordered my new system, can anyone provide me some bios settings for overclocking? I would like to reach 4.0 ghz










Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jking1024*


I have no idea what some of this stuff does. Last CPU I OCd was an Athlon...










Added to the official owners list, finally!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


4.0ghz with ram at 1900mhz and upped the bclk and lowered the multi as requested. I will post these bios settings shortly.

I will adjust my bios until I get 4.5 stable and will save all of my bios settings for posting later this weekend. I will keep the MULTI low and the bclk high even though it is not making much of a difference in the outcome on benchmarks or stress tests. The only thing is once the BCLK is high so is the voltage. =(


Looking for those BIOS settings so you can be added to the official owners list.







You wanting to take this thread over?


----------



## MacG32

Updated BIOS':









GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.1.0* F7u

GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.1.0* Official F6 12 March 2010
-Enhanced Memory Compatibility

GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* FB2


----------



## stasio

Beta *BIOS F7v* uploaded on TT forum,link in my sig.


----------



## MacG32

Update BIOS in OP:









GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.1.0* F7v

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## gazza30

Ahh back at last had no internet since moving into my new house what a f---in- drama so MacG32 you had time time for any benchies thats quite the rig you have..


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gazza30* 
Ahh back at last had no internet since moving into my new house what a f---in- drama so MacG32 you had time time for any benchies thats quite the rig you have..

Glad your move's done and you're back.







The stock benchies I ran are here, under WORK W/PICS INDEX, #43.


----------



## gazza30

Nice benchies , will be looking to take my oc a bit further in the next few days i'll keep ya posted


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gazza30* 
Nice benchies , will be looking to take my oc a bit further in the next few days i'll keep ya posted

Sounds good.


----------



## MacG32

GIGABYTE Cloud OC









Quote:

Cloud OC is an entirely new application that allows you to overclock your system via LAN, wireless LAN or Bluetooth with any Internet browser capable device. Cloud OC's many functions are categorized into three tabs: Tuner, System Info and Control. The Tuner tab provides a full range of tweaking options that include CPU, Memory, VGA, and PCI-E frequencies and voltages. The System Info tab enables real time PC system status monitoring for values such as CPU temperature, cooling fan speeds, CPU VCore and system temperature. The Control tab allows for controlling system power states with restart, power off, suspend, and hibernate options.


----------



## NAM_killer

Might be getting a UD7 soon, looking forward to clocking it in my rig!

What kind of BCLKs are you guys maxing out on? I've overclocked a few UD7s before but only to 4.2Ghz for work...


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey Everyone:

I just wanted to let everyone read what I just posted a few weeks ago on www.insanelymac.com. I'm going to repost what I wrote there right on here. Again, I hope you like it and it you can you should sign up on there too (if you haven't already) and go to there dedicated page for us UD7'ers. Here's my story and the direct link if you want to read AND see the pics of our Mac Hak Pro:

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...c=199760&st=80

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...=199760&st=100

Hopefully (since this is my first build) I won't blow things up; unlike what just recently happened.

BTW, do you know what got me to this point of doing my own M-Hak Pro? Great, I'm glad you asked. Well it all started when I bought a "used" Mac Pro (Dual Intel Xeon 3.0 v.1,1) system that was out of warranty. Took the chance anyway. Well as good fortune would have it, I was using my Mac Pro with a 30" Dell monitor at max res - 2,560 x 1600. Now my lovely and "powerful" ATI X1900 card started acting up. I started seeing weird artifacts and my machine started to freeze (about a DOZEN TIMES IN ONE DAY !!!). Well... the ATI card said it could read it; guess not. At this point I've had it. Here's where my cynicism and sarcasm starts to kick in, so please forgive me but I have to kind of vent here. So here we go...

I brought my whole unit into Apple's "Genius-Bar" (appropiately named). I told The "Geniuses" it was bought used and is out of warranty, then after they scanned the back of the unit they basically told me it was out of warranty. Didn't I just say it was out of warranty? I guess they needed to educate me on something that I already explained to them. Then they told me that the unit was "unrepairable." I said "what, what do you mean "unrepairable."?" Again, they said the same thing "sir, it's "unrepairable." "okay, I don't think I explained myself well enough; define "unrepairable."" (you see you have to explain things like this to them, not all of them, just real bright ones). Well they "enlightened" me. They said, since the unit was NEVER registered and it's also out of the warranty period we cannot repair it. Now that's when my "Genius" kicked in and I said - "WHAT?!?!" (you see that happens when you hang around these Apple Genius guys long enough, you start becoming and thinking like one of them). They explained it again. Well at this point I said "Wait, you're not going to allow me to be ripped off by you guys? Now that's a twist."

Well I took my broken unrepairable unit home and started googling "mac repair." Found a few guys out there and chose one. Called him and he proceeded to tell me about purchasing a used XFX ATI 4870 (it had to be this one for this particular Mac) and "flashing" it for me. I said "What's flashing mean?" That's when it began; my journey... into building my own M-Hak Pro for myself but coming into this community working together with the rest of you so that I'm not by myself. So for that I'm thankful... But enough of my "tear jerking" moment here, now onto the rest of the story.

Right after everything was fixed, he tested everything out to make sure it was working perfectly and then I brought it home. I connected everything and started my Mac Pro only to hear a big - POP !!! Then I saw smoke... This can't be good. Well it wasn't, I blew out EVERYTHING !!! But funny enough NOT the graphics card - LOL !!! But I wasn't laughing. I come to find out after spending much time researching the unit and everything connected to the machine that it was a frayed Fire Wire connector. You see there's a little plastic piece that's in the center of that connector that keeps all the little connecting wires separate from each other. I didn't know this, but that is what caused the short and blew out EVERYTHING. I started feeling like one of the "Geniuses" from the Apple Store. I truly wanted to cry, I lost 10 months worth of work for our business - EVERYTHING. I usually back up everything once every 2 months on DVD, but using my external 250GB WD external My Book HD I never had any issues, so I bought a 2TB one; again thinking I'll never have any issues, right? Wrong !!! Man, was I humbled !!! Well I it was off to go buy a new Mac but I started reading about the new series of Mac Pros coming out soon and wanted to wait. So I figured I would used my older Mac for day to day stuff, but as I started looking on the web and noticed some videos on YouTube that showed quite a few people configuring and installing Mac OS X Leopard on their PCs, that started to get me thinking. What PUSHED me over and sold me on the idea was this video:













When it got to 2:28 minutes into the video my jaw dropped open. Then I couldn't stop LAUGHING !!! I had to watch it again. I knew there was going to come a day when I was going to see this happen; I'm talking about the SPEED, but I thought this was going to happen ON a Mac, NOT a PC. Then, I contacted the guy who put this video together and also found this sight... and well, here I am wanting to outreach to all of you as well. I found this link a few days ago and finally wanted to introduce myself. My build is almost complete and here's the lineup:

-Silverstone Fortress FT02 Black w/window
-Core i7 930 CPU Overclocked to 4.09 Ghz
-Premium Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Water Cooling Motherboard with additional heatsink
-XSPC Dual Pump & Bay Reservoir
-Koolance PMP-400 Pumps (YES I have two of them - one pump for the MOBO and one pump for the CPU)
-Koolance CPU-360 water block for the CPU
-Koolance HX-CU1020V High Flow 3x120mm Radiator
-Koolance HX-CU1401V High Flow 1x120mm Radiator
-Tygon Tubing (ID: 10mm (3/8"); OD: 16mm (5/8")
-Koolance fittings throughout (ID: 10mm (3/8"); OD: 16mm (5/8")
-12GB GDDR3 1600Mhz Corsair Dominator RAM Kit (w/fan)
-1x128GB SSD Corsair Drive 220MB/S Read 200MB/Sec Write for Windows 7
-Replacing all Silverstone fans with their higher model Silverstone fans that create even more "positive pressure" within the tower
-1x100GB SSD OCZ Vertex 2 SSD 285MB/S Read 260MB/Sec Write for Mac OS X 10.6.4).
-1x600GB Velociraptor for Backup and Storage
-LG Blu-Ray 10X Burner and Reader
-Sony Dual-Layer DVD+/- RW Drive
-2xXFX GTX 280 Graphics Cards (we're using these specific cards because this is the highest version of an Nvidia card that will allow Mac OS X to work). In the end we may be using only one card instead of two depending on how Mac OS X will work with it.
-Silverstone ST1500W - 1500 Watt PSU

Well, there you have it. Again, I'm grateful for people like Paulo out there, breaking the mold and creating something better FOR LESS !!! As I believe it should be... I guess it's not a bad thing now for the rest of us, but not everyone is going to want to do it. Some will want to keep it "easy," purchase a Mac Pro and don't mind paying double (or in this case 3 times) the price for it, but I don't find this to be so hard. Actually the build process is rather fun because NOW we are not held back by fewer choices and steeper prices.

You know the kicker of this whole thing? I'm NOW a reseller for all these PC parts companies out there !!! So if you need anything from Gigabyte, Koolance, Silverstone, XSPC, NZXT, CoolerMaster, Corsair, or pretty much any other PC part company out there, I can get it for you. So just let us know.

We'll see where this goes and I'll keep you updated when I'm finished and see if I can post a few pics and even a vid review on YouTube when our build is complete. I'm going to continue praying this all works, since this is our first build. I think I'll be a little bit more careful this time... LOL... If you've read all of this thank you, and I hope you had a good laugh or two (at my expense). Post your thoughts if you have any. Now onto using the UD7 MOBO and trying to get Mac OS X installed. Later for now...









If you want to see a SNEAK PEEK of my Mac Hak Pro on YouTube, go here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ReNuTechSolutions

Watch the first video that is on our main screen. If for some reason you can't then just go here:













Again, hope you like it and will be doing a FULL review of this tower and the Indigo Xtreme that we will be testing here soon. Stay tuned... Later...


----------



## Longie

Hey guys,

I'm building a new PC and here's what I want:

i7-930, 12Gb RAM, x2 R5770HD GPU.

I already have the graphics cards and my GA-X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 arrived today









Long story short (before reading dribble): I want air cooling, 4Ghz CPU and 12Gb RAM.

Now, some people said in here that 2000Mhz ram is fine, others say that you need to go down to 1600Mhz, so which one is it? I'm also unsure as to what cooling I'd need, obviously water is the best, though I won't be going much higher than 4Ghz, I'm not after 4.8 or anything like that. Somehow I don't think the Silent Pipe that came with it with a simple RAM fan will be enough to do what I need.

A friend suggested I get a ThermalTake Airflow case, though it doesn't look like it has too much room if I wanted to add a third graphics card in there (don't think I will to be honest though).

So my main questions are what frequency RAM should I get, because I looked at the compatibility manual and it said most 2000Mhz ram is only one DIMM per channel, so I might have to go 1600Mhz anyway, and what would be a decent air cooling solution.

This is the first time I've thought about overclocking and I don't want to kill anything, though I can't just sit with stock, that's just silly









Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## ryman546

Can we add ud9 to this?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Can we add ud9 to this?












hurr durr this is _obviously_ the UD7 thread lol

I'm trollin ryman ignore this post!


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Can we add ud9 to this?


You might as well be a part of this group, as the first generation of UD7 Mobos are basically the UD9; with the ONLY exception that the 24 Phase Power is *Unlocked* whereas the for the UD7 it is not. But even with the "regular" 24 Phase Power, the UD7 is an AMAZING Mobo.

It's unfortunate that they actually *DOWNGRADED* the UD7 to make it more like a UD5 or UD3. Oh well, like I said before, I'm very grateful that we (the ones who have the first version) actually have the better one. The thing that kicks me more is, isn't a company like Gigabyte *supposed* to make *UPGRADES* and *NOT DOWNGRADES* in their technology? I guess not in this case...









BTW ryman546, too bad that not many others that have that Mobo, (obviously as a result of the high price tag). I actually tried Googling a site like this one that you're on right now that you could join, but couldn't find one. If anyone else can help (unlike Lt.JD) that would be nice. Looking at your comment Lt.JD, it looks more like you're _*"obviously"*_ making *fun* of him rather than *helping* him... _*"obviously"*_... Let's all try to be helpful with ryman546 and instead of poking fun...







(now that "poking stick" icon has some use in this situation)... Remember, he does have the edge with the better Mobo...


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
A friend suggested I get a ThermalTake Airflow case, though it doesn't look like it has too much room if I wanted to add a third graphics card in there (don't think I will to be honest though).
Daniel


Hi Longie (Daniel):

If you want a great case with the best airflow I would go with Silverstone's FT02; it's a cross between a mid(full)size tower (in height) and a full size tower (in length). Look at my pics and brief video (links provided). To me that tower is the best (in my opinion) that's on the market. It's what the Apple Mac Pro SHOULD have been in it's design; PUSHING COLD air from the BOTTOM and PULLING HOT air at the TOP. Using 3 x 180 mm fans (with very fine screen filters) on the bottom and a 1 x 120 mm fan on the top; keeping in step with "POSITIVE" airflow. Meaning dust will NOT be PULLED in at any of the cracks of the tower (and all towers have some kind of opening where dust can sneak in), but it WILL be PUSHED OUT. You will also be able to fit three cards.

Also, the Mobo will be 90 degrees change to make the airflow EVEN BETTER. The reason, the cards will now be vertical to allow airflow to go UP and if you decide to use an air cooler for your processor then that will be the best suited for this type of tower because the exiting fan on top will be in direct line with that air cooler (whichever you decide to use). All in all, again this is an amazing tower.

Something else to mention, for the size this is the ONLY tower that was pre made to fit a 3 x 120 rad as well as fitting a 1 x 120 rad INSIDE the tower AND you can fit 2 graphics cards even WITH all the tubing. I should know I have that very set up. I will go into all the details when I do a full review on this tower and all the parts that went into it later.

If I'm being bias at all about my love for this tower, you're right, I am. You can contact me if you're interested in more details why, then you can make up your own mind as to what you want. Just to let you know I'm a reseller for pretty much every PC part and case company out there. Just go to my contact page on www.renutechsolutions.com and email me and I will follow up with you from that point and get you what you need... Later...


----------



## porkchop1337

i have a silverstone tj09 and i just ordered a gigabyte ga-x58a-ud7 and i was hopeing for 3 way sli


----------



## Longie

Thanks for that mate, I'll look into it. What about the RAM, I should be able to go x6 2Gb chips @ 2000Mhz without any issues, shouldn't I? Providing I get the chips that it says on the spec sheet (though I imagine Gigabyte don't update these when they release new BIOS versions), which means I'll probably have to stick to Corsair (which aren't bad, though I've heard G. Skill are really good also, better than Kingston)


----------



## themadhatterxxx

My z-5500 speakers have an SPDIF hole on the main control unit, if I get an SPDIF cable can I plug it into the motherboard-will it work? and will the sound be better than just selecting the regular Direct 5.1 setting with the 3 colored wires?


----------



## Acceptu

What do you think of this?


----------



## PunkNugget

To porkchop1337: I just spoke with tech support at Silverstone and they had told me that you should easily fit 3 cards no problem. Do you have the case yet and tried it? Let me know. If you want you can email us directly or call; please goto www.renutechsolutions.com and go to our contact page. Thanks...


----------



## PunkNugget

Dear Acceptu:

Is that EK water block working better for you and did you do a temp comparison using the regular built in water block and then use the EK water block? Let me know... Thanks...


----------



## PunkNugget

BTW, Accetpu:

Nice tower. It should be, it's the exact same one as mine just a bit different on the outside... Hee, hee, hee...


----------



## PunkNugget

Dear Madhatter:

Just wanted to let you know that I'm currently using the Siig USB Soundwave 7.1 Pro. I also bought a MonsterCable Optical Cable and directly plugged it into the speaks and then pressed the Input button and it works perfectly and separates all channels nicely. I did this because I use both Windows 7 and Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.4. But I mainly use Mac OS X...

Don't know if that helps, but I hope it did...


----------



## PunkNugget

Dear Longie:

I would just call Gigabytes Tech Support and ask them. It should work, but I don't know it's limit when it comes to MHz. I'm using Corsair 12GB @ 1600MHz and I have my i7 930 to 4.09 so the max I'm getting from my RAM is 1560MHz. Which is just fine for what we do in our video production work. And for gaming; forget it, it's awesome !!!


----------



## Acceptu

Dear PunkNugget

Yes it is the ek water block, I did not think of doing any comparisons, wish i had now, i got it because the reviews said that it was not designed well and of course it look's better, even though i don't have a windows and it looks a mess atm.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-6.html.

If you use the hose tails that come with the h20 220 they leaks because the thread is to long so I had to purchase shorter ones.

I love this case as it is so quiet and with the fan control already configured the lid on the top make it seem so clutter free and so easy to use.


----------



## PunkNugget

To Acceptu:

Well I can say that the water cooling at least for the part that IS connected to the Mobo properly (and not where it's finned) does do it's job. I say this because the pump and 120mm Koolance Rad that I'm using does (at times get warm a bit). This is my only way of knowing that it's DOING something. As for the extended fin that comes with the Mobo that attaches right below where you would put the tubing, it's barely even warm. I'm possibly thinking about taking it off altogether because I really don't think it's having any impact of cooling anything down at all and is taking up airflow for my graphics card. But I'm going to be doing a temp test AFTER I install the Indigo Xtreme on the water block and processor. If I can be of any help or if you need anything please let me know and I can order whatever you need in the future. Later...


----------



## Longie

PunkNugget:

thanks for that mate. I've emailed them and waiting a reply, did that last night. I also called up a mate of mine and he said he runs 12Gb Kingston @ 2000Mhz without any issues at all, he said that's the most stable, which is awesome because I can pick that up for under $500


----------



## tagurtoast

Can I join the club if i have a UD9?


----------



## ryman546

I'm completely lost in how to overclock anything via intel. Been a amd person for so long and have no clue about alot of the options in the ud9 bios. Maybe its the same for all but jesus help. For some reason my chip is running at 2ghz...the hell. My memory timings are way off as well.


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey Ryman:

Let me ask the guy who did this video:













He's got a BIOS setup that I use but I don't know how to print or copy the bios setup. I'll ask about it and get back to you tomorrow hopefully. If not then I will let you know the day after here on this post. Don't worry I won't leave you hangin'...

BTW, you use the word "mate." You from the UK or Aus? I ask because your location is in Ocala, FL...


----------



## Acceptu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*


To Acceptu:
If I can be of any help or if you need anything please let me know and I can order whatever you need in the future. Later...



Can you get things cheaper?

I have never heard of an ETI or a Thermal Interface Kit before it is going to be quite interesting reading up on it, do you have any good reviews?

At the moment with my 920 over clocked to 3.2 i get an idle temp of 30c, which i thought was very good, what do other people get with their water cooling systems?


----------



## porkchop1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*


To porkchop1337: I just spoke with tech support at Silverstone and they had told me that you should easily fit 3 cards no problem. Do you have the case yet and tried it? Let me know. If you want you can email us directly or call; please goto www.renutechsolutions.com and go to our contact page. Thanks...


tj09 only 7 slots . the 3rd card would be a duel slot card on the PCI Express x16 slots


----------



## PunkNugget

To Porkchop: Sorry to hear that. That stinks and that's a nice case, even bigger than mine and the FT02 can fit all 3 cards, (although I wouldn't do it - complete overkill IMO). You should get in touch with the guys at tech support at Silverstone and point this out. Maybe it's the size of the Mobo and how it works (or in this case - DOESN'T work). Again, sorry to hear that... but don't forget to call them or email them, okay...


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acceptu*


Can you get things *cheaper*?

I have never heard of an ETI or a Thermal Interface Kit before it is going to be quite interesting reading up on it, do you have any good reviews?

At the moment with my 920 over clocked to 3.2 i get an idle temp of 30c, which i thought was very good, what do other people get with their water cooling systems?


I love hearing that type of comment - can you get it *cheaper*?... Well, it's not always about getting it *cheaper* *BUT* the *customer service* that goes behind it; like for example, like what I'm doing for you now; trying to get help for you with your BIOS situation. That my man costs something... *time*...

Let me give you an example of what I'm talking about. The guy that helped me (he took about 15 to 20 hours total) got me going and then when everything was said and DONE, he told me he had his eye on a pair of computer speakers. You know what we did, we got online and bought him not the $50.00 pair he wanted, but we hooked him up with the Logitech Z-2300 THX-Certified 2.1 Speaker System with Subwoofer. Why? Well, his time (like ours) is valuable. As my grandfather used to say, *"nothing for nothing is... nothing...*" I will try to see if I can help get what you need at a better price. No guarantees though, as their are times that you can find "Lead Loss" items that we won't be able to beat...









About your water cooling situation, most people (from what I've seen) are clocking their i7's (weather 920, 930 and whatnot) to 4+GHz and they're staying stable right around 38C-43C, but that too depends on the batched series that came out. What I mean by that is, Let's say one guy gets 4.2GHz on his i7 930 (and he bought it a month ago) and someone else gets only 4.09GHz and no higher (and he just bought last week). Well, that "speed" issue happens as a result of that particular batch that was produced. So there is really no telling one chip from the next in what it will go to in your OC'ing... It is what it is and that's life...

If you have a moment Acceptu please email me at my site www.renutechsolutions.com. Goto my contact page and you should see my email address. From that point I will be able to further help you as much as I am able...


----------



## porkchop1337

i got the gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 today


----------



## ryman546

Question.

The bi-directional prochot in bios...what should this be set as. Its under CPU. Also what should the QPI link speed be on a 930. auto has it at 7.2 when trying to overclock to 4ghz.


----------



## stasio

New beta BIOS:

*GA-X58A-UD9 - F4f 
GA-X58A-UD7 - F7w
GA-X58A-UD7 (2.x) - FB4
GA-X58A-UD5 - F6k
GA-X58A-UD5 (2.x) - FB10
GA-X58A-UD3R - F6n
GA-X58A-UD3R (2.x) - FB16*

-New feature "Recovering lost DRAM size ...", 
-Fix: USB K / B with SATA3 (Code89)
-02.Aug 10

Links in my sig.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Question.

The bi-directional prochot in bios...what should this be set as. Its under CPU. Also what should the QPI link speed be on a 930. auto has it at 7.2 when trying to overclock to 4ghz.


Prochot is the processor's internal Thermal Control Circuit. There's more about it here. Keeping it set to bi-directional enables all of it's protection features. I keep QPI no higher than 6.4GHz. QuickPath Interconnect is Intel's answer to AMD's HyperTransport and the replacement of the FSB. More here. Hope that helps.


----------



## MacG32

Added new BIOS:









GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.1.0* F7w

- New feature: "Recovering lost DRAM size ..."
- Fix: USB K/B with SATA3 (Code89)
- 2 August 2010


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Hey guys,

I'm building a new PC and here's what I want:

i7-930, 12Gb RAM, x2 R5770HD GPU.

I already have the graphics cards and my GA-X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 arrived today









Long story short (before reading dribble): I want air cooling, 4Ghz CPU and 12Gb RAM.

Now, some people said in here that 2000Mhz ram is fine, others say that you need to go down to 1600Mhz, so which one is it? I'm also unsure as to what cooling I'd need, obviously water is the best, though I won't be going much higher than 4Ghz, I'm not after 4.8 or anything like that. Somehow I don't think the Silent Pipe that came with it with a simple RAM fan will be enough to do what I need.

A friend suggested I get a ThermalTake Airflow case, though it doesn't look like it has too much room if I wanted to add a third graphics card in there (don't think I will to be honest though).

So my main questions are what frequency RAM should I get, because I looked at the compatibility manual and it said most 2000Mhz ram is only one DIMM per channel, so I might have to go 1600Mhz anyway, and what would be a decent air cooling solution.

This is the first time I've thought about overclocking and I don't want to kill anything, though I can't just sit with stock, that's just silly









Thanks,

Daniel


Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acceptu*


What do you think of this?


Looking good!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Can we add ud9 to this?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


Can I join the club if i have a UD9?


We won't turn you guys away for help.







I can give one of you the code for the first post in this thread to change for a UD9 Club. I'll need an e-mail address to send it to.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *porkchop1337*


i got the gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 today


Welcome and added to the owners list!


----------



## Longie

Mac, thanks mate







I'm glad to be the new proud owner of a UD7. I've found which RAM I'm going to use, it'll be the Kingston T1 2000Mhz, x6 2Gb chips.

Now to figure out which case to get, I don't think I'll be getting three video cards, so I was looking at the Lancool PC-K62 Thermaltake Airflow case.

I'll change my signature and such to show my specs and update when I get a case, any recommendations would be appreciated. Keep in mind, my goal is to get about 4Ghz out of it with air cooling, and I'm a novice when it comes to that, so I'll need to read up on how to go about that


----------



## ryman546

Cant seem to get stable at 4ghz.
Cpu Vcore: 1.343
QPI/VTT: 1.295
CPU PLL: 1.88
PCI E: 1.5
QPI PLL: 1.2
IOH Core: 1.2
ICH I/O: 1.5
ICH Core: 1.2
Dram 1.6
Clock is 20x = 4.0ghz
QPI Link = 7.2ghz - will not let me lower 
Uncore - 3200mhz
BLCK Frequency - 200
Memory speed - 1600mhz.

Help?
Temps at 1.343 are sometimes hitting 82 degrees.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Cant seem to get stable at 4ghz.
Cpu Vcore: 1.343
QPI/VTT: 1.295
CPU PLL: 1.88
PCI E: 1.5
QPI PLL: 1.2
IOH Core: 1.2
ICH I/O: 1.5
ICH Core: 1.2
Dram 1.6
Clock is 20x = 4.0ghz
QPI Link = 7.2ghz - will not let me lower 
Uncore - 3200mhz
BLCK Frequency - 200
Memory speed - 1600mhz.

Help?
Temps at 1.343 are sometimes hitting 82 degrees.


Somewhere here will be your issue.. also at those voltages and with H50 theres no way your temps shoudl get near 82c.. Not unless it's summer and like 30c+ in your room

QPI PLL: 1.2 change to 1.26
IOH Core: 1.2 change to 1.26
ICH I/O: 1.5 change to 1.6
ICH Core: 1.2

Try this.. if ok you can lower some of these or others i'm sure.. If not ok.. up your voltage 2-3 notches and try again.. if ok same we start to lower others..

P.S which G-skill.. and you say not stable.. are you getting BSOD? if so what iare the codes.. i.e 124, 09, 101 etc


----------



## Acceptu

I got a real ssd 65gb's the other day but i am struggling to get all 3 of my drives in raid 0.

I have 1 65gb Realssd and 2 x 150gb 10k rpm

Their are 2 controllers my ssd is in the sata 3 port and the other 2 are on the next 2 white ports along


----------



## Valiantz

Hi All. Picked up the first part of my new build yesterday - the GA-X58A-UD7 (Rev.1). Would gladly join the forum.

Noticed that although GA-X58A-UD7 boards have USB 3 (SuperSpeed) I could not find any evidence of the certification on the Gigabyte website or USB-IF's list of certified Gigabyte motherboards (
here).

The Gigabyte website as well as the USB-IF list does however clearly state that the GA-X58A-UD3R *is* certified, which uses the same controller ( NEC uPD720200) as UD7 boards.

I am wondering why it is not certified, and if there are any limitations/difference. Am following this up with Gigabyte and can report if interested.

Greetz


----------



## ryman546

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Somewhere here will be your issue.. also at those voltages and with H50 theres no way your temps shoudl get near 82c.. Not unless it's summer and like 30c+ in your room

QPI PLL: 1.2 change to 1.26
IOH Core: 1.2 change to 1.26
ICH I/O: 1.5 change to 1.6
ICH Core: 1.2

Try this.. if ok you can lower some of these or others i'm sure.. If not ok.. up your voltage 2-3 notches and try again.. if ok same we start to lower others..

P.S which G-skill.. and you say not stable.. are you getting BSOD? if so what iare the codes.. i.e 124, 09, 101 etc


Yah everyone keeps telling me my temps shouldnt be that high. But ive reseated it twice...and it worked fine on a AMD cooling it. I keep the house temp at about 78 degrees farenheit. It is summer but i doubt my room gets to 30 degrees celcius as my ac keeps it cool.

Also if you could what are your voltages for your overclock. Across the board if you could. Id greatly appreciate it.

For some reason i was getting very bad stuttering & audio problems in bc2 at stock settings...every 2 seconds. I have sense uninstalled bc2 and ran memtest for 8 hours. No errors. So the ram settings seem to be working.


----------



## aquax

@ryman546

You should use the latest beta bios for your motherboard to fix the audio stuttering.


----------



## ryman546

I don't think those audio problems in the bios update are what I have happening. My headset has its own spinsters bascially and the graphics are also hard stuttering.

and when i overclock what is this Turbo mode everyone is talking about. Some say keep it on some say keep it off. Theres a turbo mode i think in the memory section and a turbo mode under cpu features.


----------



## NAM_killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
I don't think those audio problems in the bios update are what I have happening. My headset has its own spinsters bascially and the graphics are also hard stuttering.

and when i overclock what is this Turbo mode everyone is talking about. Some say keep it on some say keep it off. Theres a turbo mode i think in the memory section and a turbo mode under cpu features.

You can leave turbo mode on if you wish, gigabyte boards work well with it.

The reason you are getting those kinds of temperatures is because you have a h-50, the stock fans on them are terrible, you could upgrade the fan to a higher RPM one and you will notice a nice difference in temps.

I would suggest to leave most settings on auto to start off with to be honest as the board will over-volt them but you can then set them to what the board set them to and slowly reduce them one by one.

If you are going for 4.0 then try using

CPU clock ratio - 21x
BCLK - 191Mhz
Performance enhance - standard
System memory multiplier - 8x
DRAM timing selectable - quick

CAS - 9
tRCD - 9
tRP - 9
tRAS - 28

Command Rate - 2

LLC - level 2
cpu vcore - 1.3v
DRAM voltage - 1.66v

I may have missed one or two settings, but these are the main ones, try them and see how it goes. They usually work fine on the UD7 and hopefully they will work on yours too!


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey all, I just uploaded a new vid that touches on the new Mak Hac Pro that I put together. If you want to view it go here:













Please subscribe to our page here:

http://www.youtube.com/renutechsolutions

As we are going to do a full review of this *AWESOME* system with the *Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7* Mobo. Hope you like it !!!

enjoy, PNugg...


----------



## Longie

Nice vids









Now I know my sig says I have the cooling and such all there, though this is a proposed system, everything has arrived except case and CPU cooler (so tempted to set it up on top of a cereal box, haha.

Anyway, I was looking at the Prolimatech Armageddon and x2 Xigmatek XLF-1453 fans (140x140x25mm 1000rpm 16 dB), though before I get these, I need to make sure it will fit with my HyperX RAM cooler, I don't want to spend $140 on an aircooler and go 'oops, doesn't fit'.

I'll do some measurements tonight and hopefully it'll be ok, though if people could help me out with suggestions about it, plus what case to get (still thinking of the Lancool PC-K62), that would be awesome.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## _REAPER_

Been gone awhile I had to redo my entire pc a few upgrades... I will post bios settings for 4.4ghz all the way to 4.8ghz in a few days for those that have a 980x with this mobo. Have a good day all


----------



## Wotre

May I ask what northbridge temperaturs are considered normal on this board when aircooling?

I'm having some troubles (more to read on http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-x58a-ud7.html) and I'm trying to figure out wether they might be temperature related...


----------



## _REAPER_

Your temps look to be ok..


----------



## aquax

anyone tried bios F7w?


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey ryman, it looks like you're getting the help you need with the BIOS stuff... That's great... Hope it works for you man... Later...


----------



## PunkNugget

This question is for MacG32,

Hey Mac, I know that the latest BIOS that you (and Stasio, who works for Gigabyte) put here on this forum page for others to use for the UD7. How reliable is this setup for clocking your chip higher or is this BIOS setup for something completely different? I might give it a try but had questions, and so far I tried to get in touch with Stasio a couple of times already and nothing. And that's okay, I'm sure he's busy, but what can you let everyone else here know about this newer BIOS setup? Thanks...


----------



## stasio

New beta BIOS GA-X58A-UD7 - F7x on TT forum.
-Fix: AHCI for SSDs with Sandforce Chip
-06.Aug 10

PunkNugget,PM replied.


----------



## NAM_killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Nice vids









Now I know my sig says I have the cooling and such all there, though this is a proposed system, everything has arrived except case and CPU cooler (so tempted to set it up on top of a cereal box, haha.

Anyway, I was looking at the Prolimatech Armageddon and x2 Xigmatek XLF-1453 fans (140x140x25mm 1000rpm 16 dB), though before I get these, I need to make sure it will fit with my HyperX RAM cooler, I don't want to spend $140 on an aircooler and go 'oops, doesn't fit'.

I'll do some measurements tonight and hopefully it'll be ok, though if people could help me out with suggestions about it, plus what case to get (still thinking of the Lancool PC-K62), that would be awesome.

Thanks,

Daniel


I can definatly recommend the lancool k62, it is a really good case! High quality, decent looks and a great price tag







Go for it!


----------



## Longie

Thanks for that mate. I measured it (because my friend has the same case, different motherboard though) and it is 17cm from motherboard to inside of the case, the armageddon is 16.3cm so there should be enough room to play with there.

Fingers crossed!

Once I get all the pieces I can work on getting it up to 4Ghz, I don't want anything more than that really, plus I don't want to decrease the life expectancy of all the parts.


----------



## PunkNugget

To Longie:

I can confidently say that the Corsair H50 will fit comfortably in your system and get your i7's up to 4GHz or higher. I decided to go above that with the XSPC Dual Bay/Koolance Rads & Dual Pump system w/Tygon tubing. If you're just wanting to OC the i7 (again) the Corsair H50 will be more than enough. If you want, you can purchase an extra fan for a push/pull effect that will cool your Rad better. BTW Corsair is coming out (this month) with the H70. It will probably be the same price as the Prolimatech Armageddon (maybe even cheaper) and it's a deeper Rad and has a more powerful pump. I think the price will be around $130.00 and with either the H50 or the H70 you won't have the spacing issues... Just my thoughts and hope that helps...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valiantz*


Hi All. Picked up the first part of my new build yesterday - the GA-X58A-UD7 (Rev.1). Would gladly join the forum...

Greetz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wotre*


May I ask what northbridge temperatures are considered normal on this board when air cooling?...


Welcome to you both and added to the owners list!









BIOS' updates:









GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.1.0* F7x

- AHCI for SSDs with Sandforce Chip

GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.1.0* Official F6 12 March 2010

- Enhanced Memory Compatibility

GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* FB4

GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* Official FA 2 June 2010

- First Release


----------



## Longie

To PunkNut:

Thanks heaps for pointing that out, I've read really mixed reviews on it and I wasn't entirely sure if I had to maintain the coolants and whatnot, apparently I don't, which makes it interesting for the life expectancy. I read a review on the H70

http://www.maxishine.com.au/forums/v...?f=40&p=172876

It appears that the temps are the same as the H50 with push/pull, as the H70 is the same as the H50, just comes with fans by default.

But yes, I'm only looking at hitting 4Ghz because I don't want to decrease the life of the CPU too much and I don't have a solid state drive yet, so 4Ghz will be plenty, though if you believe you go above that, I might even try 4.2 or 4.4 when I get all the parts in.

Daniel

ps: pccasegear has the H70, though it's a bit pricey (Australian site has it for $165 AUD and the Armageddon is $99, plus two fans, which is a little cheaper). ETA for stock is 24th September


----------



## PunkNugget

The bottom line is YOUR CHOICE. If it was me, I would go with the H50 and get another fan for the other side of the rad. In the end it won't cost you more than $90 total, and that's including the fan. Again, your choice. It will be cheaper and it won't be much different. I see quite a few people reaching 4.2GHz with that unit. Look at this vid for proof:













enjoy... Fast forward to 2 min and see how fast the apps open up. Also that system is running stable (and still running stable) at 4.2GHz...  He actually helped me build my system over the phone. Paulo is a good guy. Of course I went a step further and built the ultimate system (at least that's what I think) for the money (compared to a new Mac Pro). My system compares to a $7,200 Mac Pro and I spent far less...


----------



## Longie

Wow that's fast, I will be getting solid state in the future, though I'd need a 256Gb I think, I currently use 111Gb for my apps and games, not sure how, but I do, haha.

Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it. I'll do some more research on proper timings and voltages, obviously there's no "set" amount, I just haev to fiddle and tweak for my own system, so we'll see what happens. I can't wait until all my parts come in!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PunkNugget* 
The bottom line is YOUR CHOICE. If it was me, I would go with the H50 and get another fan for the other side of the rad. In the end it won't cost you more than $90 total, and that's including the fan. Again, your choice. It will be cheaper and it won't be much different. I see quite a few people reaching 4.2GHz with that unit. Look at this vid for proof:






...

I'll backup the claim that 4.2 is doable with a H50.. i'm at 4.4 currently withthe H50 P/P at 85c Prime.. Big case and plenty of flow though. but yeah if your looking for around 4.2 it won't be a problem unless your case flow is shocking.


----------



## Longie

Well, I was thinking of getting the Lancool PC-K62 case, it's a mid tower, though it should be fine, shouldn't it? Plenty of fans and it's a gaming designed case


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey All,

I just posted what you're about to read here. Hope you like and I also want to thank you MacG32 for leading me to Aquax & everyone else that helped me with my issues with my OC'ing this chip to it's 4.2 GHz capacity:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...tml#post367175

_Hey Guys, Just wanted to say THANKS for the help. I didn't try out your settings yet Aquax (maybe I DID miss something). I will try it out later. I'll tell you what I did do, I actually installed the Indigo Xtreme (thermal interface kit). I thought it was only going to shave off 2 to 3Â°C. Well... I actually shaved off 6.08Â°C !!!!!

I can't believe I shaved off that much by using that thermal heat exchange pad. I was simply floored !!!!! I can't wait to post this video review on that product. Now although our whole main focus is on home security and personal protection products, I'm really looking forward to posting this review. Now there are couple of guys out there that have posted their own review of this product but I actually have actual proof with the snap shots that I took before and after using RealTemp as the temperature gauge with using Arctic Silver 5 and then using the NEW Indigo Xtreme.

Here is the other major breakthrough that I've been waiting for for the last month, I finally did what you had mentioned Aquax (like I did in the past on my own), I actually typed in 200 in the BIOS and started up my Mak Hac Pro. So far everything is running great. I just hope it stays that way. The RAM is running at full capacity at 1600 MHz and the CPU is at its full 4.2 GHz !!!!! This was a very long day in the installation process of this thermal heat exchange pad; mainly because of the prepping that I had to do in order to get everything installed properly. There was a lot of disconnecting and reconnecting and more disconnecting and more reconnecting and then installing, then reconnecting, restarting, reprogramming, restarting again, etc., etc., etc... I was definitely scared as I've never done anything like this before. Heck, I never even put a PC together before so this whole thing has been a completely new experience anyway; scary, but exciting! And I'm really fired up with the results!

But I will try out your setup Aquax. Hopefully by Monday or Tuesday of next week I will be able to post the video review for all of you to watch it. Again thanks for all the help and I hope everything stays stable with this system. By the way Aquax, I will be getting in touch with you tomorrow once I try out your BIOS setup, as I noticed a couple of things that I did not write down that were not on the list of changes that you wanted me to adjust, but what I'll do is write them down and then post it here so you can help me out with some of the tweaking of how you have things set up. Later..._

I'm still not out of the "woods" yet, I just froze up a moment ago and have to keep the fans running at their full capacity, but first thing tomorrow I'm going to update the firmware and also make those BIOS adjustments to see how much better things will work with this system.

For those of you that helped me, if you need something (when it comes to PC parts) please let me know and I'll see if I can help you with getting a better price. MacG32, I know that the Corsair H70 is coming out and if you have your eye on that unit (or any other PC part), let me know. Hopefully I can beat Newegg's price when it does come out... Again, thanks !!!


----------



## NAM_killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Well, I was thinking of getting the Lancool PC-K62 case, it's a mid tower, though it should be fine, shouldn't it? Plenty of fans and it's a gaming designed case


In the lancool, the h-50 is not as good as the prolimatech megahalem. I recommend to go with that and it will probably work out cheaper.

Recent batches of the h-50 have been pretty sub standard aswell, they have been getting higher temps than the earlier ones for some reason...

Still your choice but just giving my experience of them


----------



## Longie

Thanks Nam,

though the megahalem won't fit in there because they are 129mm long and the gap is only 103mm on the board. With me having six sticks of ram, I can't have anything else there, so I would need the Armageddon. Keep in mind that I haven't bought my case yet, so there's still plenty of time for research.

I appreciate you replying though


----------



## NAM_killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
Thanks Nam,

though the megahalem won't fit in there because they are 129mm long and the gap is only 103mm on the board. With me having six sticks of ram, I can't have anything else there, so I would need the Armageddon. Keep in mind that I haven't bought my case yet, so there's still plenty of time for research.

I appreciate you replying though









Ahh devastation! Pretty insane getting 12Gb of that 2000Mhz stuff!

Hopefully you will find a great cooler, maybe the venomous-x will be the right size? It is meant to be slightly better than the megahalem. (I have no experience with it personally other than having it out of the box and looking at it though...)


----------



## Longie

Well I'm going the Corsair H50, I couldn't find the H70 available yet and I didn't want to wait a month, though I now have found a UK place that sells them, ah well.

Depending on performance, I might try ducting the radiator with a 120mm fan going to 80mm then a pipe through to the top exhaust. I'll certainly be taking pics of it all when I'm done. Just have to figure out if that will increase performance of the cooler much, or in general, keep everything cooler inside because there won't be ambient air


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey Longie:

Look, just wanted to find out, what case do you want to get, or do you already have that?


----------



## Longie

Hey PunkNugget,

I haven't purchased it yet, though I have all the other parts either at home or on the way this week (if all goes well, can't always trust shipping companies!).

I was looking at the Lancool PC-K62 case, though I've heard it may have some issues if I decide to get a 3rd card and SLI it in regards to airflow, so I'm still looking around. I think a full sized tower might be a bit overkill though.


----------



## Longie

What I'm thinking about really is airflow. Will I have enough if I decide to get a third graphics card? I doubt I'll need one, though I also don't need 12Gb RAM either, but I like to be prepared


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey Long:

Here's the link to Silverstone's site and direct link to the same tower I have. If you're looking for a tower that is NOT FULL SIZE, THIS IS THE ONE FOR YOU. It's Full size in LEGNTH and Mid Size in HEIGHT. Just perfect if you decide to use the UD7 Mobo. I should know I own one and will be producing a vid here shortly showing what I was able to fit in this unit. I think you're going to like it. Let me if you think and if you want one (or any other one you choose) and I have it dropped shipped to you. If you decide to go with a full size tower then I can help you there too. Here's a recent (excellent review) of it compared side by side to a Cooler Master HAF Full Size tower:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=546&Itemid=61

At the end of the day it's up to you, but this is BY FAR the BEST COOLING unit on the market and it's QUIET !!! Unlike me... :-D...


----------



## Longie

Wow, it's really nice, though it's double what I had planned on spending on the case, haha. I'll do some more research before choosing that I think, no offence.


----------



## PunkNugget

None, taken. I just know that there is no better case out there when it comes to scientific proportional airflow; Cold air coming from the bottom and warm air going to the top and out of the unit. Mac Pros are known for their airflow, but I always knew that truly wasn't the most efficient way to produce that kind of airflow; I works BUT this is how it should have been built to begin with. I'm sorry about the price tag. I didn't realize what your budget was. At $239.00 it's STILL a discount compared to what I used to own (a Mac Pro). You should see what a empty Mac Tower is going for on ebay and it's pretty *beat up* mind you:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-PowerMac-G...#ht_3072wt_913

Simply RE-TAAAAA-DED. Also, look at how much an empty *cardboard* Mac Pro box is going for on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Mac-Pro-bo...#ht_500wt_1154

Even more RE-TAAAAA-DED. What gets me is it ACTUALLY sold. In fact 3 of them sold !!! I never even thought I'd ever see the day a Mac Pro box get sold ?!?! That's why I prefer my Mac Hak Pro, using the Silverstone FT02 Tower, because I have Windows 7 on one SSD and Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.4 on the other SSD. The best of both worlds and I'm very grateful... .

Again, whatever I can do to help when you finally make your decision let me know...


----------



## Longie

Thanks for that mate.

Budgets are funny, I intended on spending $2000 in total, though adding everything up, estimating the case to be $150, the total cost is $2700, so I guess I have a bit of leeway.

I'll see how I go







Though I have a local computer wholesaler here who's a good friend of mine, so I'll be asking him about pricing and advice also.


----------



## Acceptu

Only bad thing that i have come across with this case is that when the lid is on the top my wireless does not get any signal









I'm sure that can be fixed with a router upgrade though.


----------



## ryman546

So can anyone who has hit over 4ghz post up what they disabled and what voltages they changed with this board.

For some reason when i use 21X my system wont boot and the bios resets itself. Doesnt matter what voltage it seems.


----------



## Longie

That sucks about the wireless, I'll have to try it and see. Things have been delayed, so I will be getting the case and PSU next Sunday, not this one unfortunately. So close yet so far!

If I get above 4Ghz, I'll post my settings, no doubt I'll need some help tweaking them anyway, haha.


----------



## Acceptu

All your system hardware is high then your harddrive is 1Tb Seagate 7200rpm SATA how come?


----------



## Longie

Haha, because that's the hard drive I'm currently using. I'm building this rig piece by piece then deciding what hard drive to get. I'll be moving to solid state, though I've heard constant read/write kills the drive quickly.

Only thing is, I currently use 111Gb with installed software and games, so I'm assuming I'll need a 128Gb at least, possibly use this 1Tb as a secondary drive to install everything to, though if I do that, will I be getting the full use of the SSD? Until I figure that out, I'll stick with this drive.


----------



## Acceptu

My ssd is only 64gb so I cant put my 100gb of steam games on the hard drive so i have them on my 2 x 150gb harddrives in raid 0.

The games still load fast enough for my need's.

When it comes to making your ssd last longer you can do things like what is suggested here http://www.overclock.net/ssd/761471-...s-folders.html

Their is also topics on linking games from your steam so you can still have the main games you play on your ssd to make full use of it.


----------



## Wotre

Guys, my UD7 just gave me the errorcode 11 on the POST LED. Sadly this errorcode is not present in my motherboards manual. Anyone an idea what this means?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wotre* 
Guys, my UD7 just gave me the errorcode 11 on the POST LED. Sadly this errorcode is not present in my motherboards manual. Anyone an idea what this means?

Here's an answer, troubleshooting steps, and an explaination, if all else fails: Cache memory bad - do not enable cache. The cache memory test failed. Cache memory is disabled. The motherboard must be replaced.

*Updated File Links in OP:*

GA-X58A-UD7 User Manual

Gigabyte's Core i7 X58 BIOS Guide

Gigabyte's Core i7 920 Overclocking Tutorial

Motherboard POST Codes

Qualified Memory Vendor's List


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey everyone,

I'm back and I have a video review for all of you to watch. It's on the *Indigo Xtreme*. Let me know what you think and if you have a YouTube account, *PLEASE Subscribe* to our page as we're going to be doing a *FULL REVIEW* on our *Mac Hak Pro !!!*

YouTube - ReNuTechSolutions's Channel

It's the first video entitled: "FULL REVIEW: Indigo Xtreme - The NEW Thermal Compound KING !!!"

BTW, this *Engineered Thermal Interface* (*ETI*) is SICK !!! If you guys want this ETI here's my link:

Indigo Xtreme for Intel Core i7 Processors (LGA1366 socket) : ReNuTech Solutions

BTW, I have it available for other chips out there, just let me know what you have and I'll get it for you. This truly is the *BEST* thing out there !!! Later...


----------



## ThaJoker

anyone on here have a i7-930 @4.2Ghz.. can you please PM your settings. just need to compare some things. also how much did you tighten your settings once you got it stable such as lower your v-core, qpi-vtt etc??


----------



## Longie

TheJoker, I don't yet, though once I get my case and power supply I will be aiming for that. The only thing is, I have 2000Mhz RAM and most tutorials I can find use 1600Mhz, I don't think this should be a problem if I leave the RAM settings on AUTO.

Back on like page 57 or something REAPER posted some BIOS settings for a 930 at 4Ghz, maybe you could take a look at those? I'll be more than happy to join in the discussion Sunday week when I get all my bits and pieces, as it will help me as well as you. Unfortunate delays suck :/


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
TheJoker, I don't yet, though once I get my case and power supply I will be aiming for that. The only thing is, I have 2000Mhz RAM and most tutorials I can find use 1600Mhz, I don't think this should be a problem if I leave the RAM settings on AUTO.

Back on like page 57 or something REAPER posted some BIOS settings for a 930 at 4Ghz, maybe you could take a look at those? I'll be more than happy to join in the discussion Sunday week when I get all my bits and pieces, as it will help me as well as you. Unfortunate delays suck :/

thanks dude. ill post my settings for 4.2Ghz stable when i get home from work and we'll compare! hopefully it's something for you to go off of. i just wanted someone elses settings to compare with you know.. to atleast see how im holding up compared to others in terms of voltages and such.

BTW: its my understanding that 1600mhz is the limit for higher OC's and thats why its always used for a reference. if yours are rated at 2000mhz then maybe you could get tighter timings (wich is better then higher freq) and less heat... maybe! correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Longie

Thanks mate, I don't want to wait a week! Haha, I'm so impatient. I have all the parts staring me in the face as soon as I get home except the case and power supply, you know how frustrating that is!


----------



## _REAPER_

@Thajoker I sent you a PM with my email on it shoot me an email and we can discuss bios settings. I will be out of pocket for about a week I have an operation scheduled but if you get me an email today I will do my best to get you squared away


----------



## ryman546

Noob question. Whenever i'm at blck - 200 and put my multiplier to 21x. instead of going from 19x = 3.8 20x = 4.0 .... it jumps 400mhz to 21x = 4.4... Needless to say cant get 21x stable 

starting to think the 3011B batch doesnt break 3.8 easily...i'm at 1.875 volts atm... 20x refuses to be stable if i remember correctly.


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
anyone on here have a i7-930 @4.2Ghz.. can you please PM your settings. just need to compare some things. also how much did you tighten your settings once you got it stable such as lower your v-core, qpi-vtt etc??

Here you go buddy. I just tried this BIOS setup yesterday and Prime95'd this for an hour and a half and no issues. Mind you, I tried other BIOS out there and didn't find much success. So hope this works for you.

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=1707.0

Here it is:

4.2 (21x200x8) I7 930

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Advanced CPU Features {Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,400
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:105
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel Interleaving.............................:6
Rank Interleaving.................................:4
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:20
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:[Auto]
tRRD ........................................:[Auto]
tWTR ........................................:[Auto]
tWR..........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: [Auto]
tRTP.........................................:[Auto]
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:20
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:[Auto]
tRRD ........................................:[Auto]
tWTR ........................................:[Auto]
tWR..........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: [Auto]
tRTP.........................................:[Auto]
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:20
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:[Auto]
tRRD ........................................:[Auto]
tWTR ........................................:[Auto]
tWR..........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: [Auto]
tRTP.........................................:[Auto]
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.35v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.335v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.840v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.54v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.22v
IOH Core.....................................:1.18v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.14v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]

Something in the "Torture Test" (on Prime95) failed and eventually shut down the system so I took Trader88's advice; still kept the settings he provided (above) and *bumped up* the *CPU Vcore to 1.375, the QPI/VTT to 1.355 & the DRAM Voltage (the max I won't go over) to 1.66.* Then I "Tortured" that for 90 min. *with no issues.* I even went so far at using other programs to import vids that max out the i7 930 and so far no lock ups.

Keep this in mind, you *HAVE* to be *careful* with the RAM Timing controls. I *ONLY* used what was pre-set for *MY* RAM (which was 8,8,8,24) and not the one Trader88 had (which was 7,7,7,20). The *ONLY* thing I *DID* change on the *DRAM* was the *Command Rate (CMD) (from 2 down to 1)*. Again, so far everything is working just fine at *4.2GHz FINALLY !!!*

Plus one of the main reasons why (too) is because of the *Indigo Xtreme* that we installed. I'm still *AMAZED* at how Indigo Xtreme is working for us on our machine... You *CAN'T BEAT* *Metal* (Processor Head - Intel i7 930) *to Metal* (ETI - Indigo Xtreme) *to Metal* (Water Block Plate - Koolance CPU-360) *CONTACT*... *We're grateful...* Again, hope that helps... Later...


----------



## Longie

Quick question, can you still get the right (CPU) performance without touching the RAM settings? I know they're somewhat linked, I'm just curious as to what happens if you tweak the other stuff and leave RAM at default.


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Quick question, can you still get the right (CPU) performance without touching the RAM settings? I know they're somewhat linked, I'm just curious as to what happens if you tweak the other stuff and leave RAM at default.


For me there was no difference. As I mentioned before the *ONLY* thing I *DID* change on the *DRAM* was the *Command Rate (CMD) (from 2 down to 1)*.

But to add to your comment, the only way you're going to know is step out there (like myself) and do it, and then do some render tests with Geekbench, Cinebench and other apps out there that will give you some scores that you can compare to find out the differences. If you don't try, you'll never know.







All I can tell you is that I'm where I need to be now and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Longie

Ah yeah, sorry. Can't wait until next weekend, then I'll give all this a go and let everyone know how I went


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


anyone on here have a i7-930 @4.2Ghz.. can you please PM your settings. just need to compare some things. also how much did you tighten your settings once you got it stable such as lower your v-core, qpi-vtt etc??


Welcome and added to the owners list!


----------



## MacG32

Added new BIOS to OP:









GA-X58A-UD7 *Rev.2.0* FB5

- Fixed: SMART Command Fail with OCZ Sandforce FW v1.11
- 17-20 August 2010


----------



## Stonegod

Hi Mac,

I've ordered my GA-X58A-UD7 (rev 2.0), and it should be here in the next day or two.

That said, I was wondering what you are using for North and Southbridge cooling, as well as MOSFET cooling?

I've got a Coolit Vantage A.L.C. unit that just arrived which I'm going to mod. and blend with a Feser 360 rad (so I'll have the equivalent of a 480 rad) with push/pull fan configuration, all mounted in my Silverstone TJ07 case.

At this point I've only been thinking of liquid cooling the CPU, and then air cooling the Northbridge with a Swiftech MCX159-CU (passive or with low dBa fan).

MOSFET cooling: I'm planing on using Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive/Epoxy to glue on copper heatsinks, but haven't ordered any as yet since I don't know exactly what will/won't fit correctly.

Any recommendations or assistance in working out a solution would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## dracotonisamond

i have a question for all you UD7 owners(assuming its alright for me to ask questions)

how well does the silent pipe northbridge cooler keep the chipset cool with say, a 5970 under it?

im going to be buying a UD9 and as far as i know the layout is near to identical when concerning the nb cooling.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stonegod* 
Hi Mac,

I've ordered my GA-X58A-UD7 (rev 2.0), and it should be here in the next day or two.

That said, I was wondering what you are using for North and Southbridge cooling, as well as MOSFET cooling?

I've got a Coolit Vantage A.L.C. unit that just arrived which I'm going to mod. and blend with a Feser 360 rad (so I'll have the equivalent of a 480 rad) with push/pull fan configuration, all mounted in my Silverstone TJ07 case.

At this point I've only been thinking of liquid cooling the CPU, and then air cooling the Northbridge with a Swiftech MCX159-CU (passive or with low dBa fan).

MOSFET cooling: I'm planing on using Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive/Epoxy to glue on copper heatsinks, but haven't ordered any as yet since I don't know exactly what will/won't fit correctly.

Any recommendations or assistance in working out a solution would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

I use this, but it's for watercooling.







I wouldn't personally epoxy anything, because you may need more cooling later and you could damage your board removing it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
I have a question for all you UD7 owners. How well does the silent pipe northbridge cooler keep the chipset cool with say, a 5970 under it? I'm going to be buying a UD9 and as far as i know the layout is near to identical when concerning the nb cooling.

It works fine.


----------



## deltazor

Good day someone can explain technical jargon in the following
and how parameters affect the stability in OC?
I managed to find only that, but nothing that +
can help me understand how best to go PUSHED OC setup
I ask especially for veterans and masters Overclocking

CPU Clock Drive [700mV] [1000mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive [700mV] [1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0PS]
IOH Clock Skew [0PS]

CPU-Clock Drive
amplitude frequency of the bus between the chipset North Bridge and
CPU

PCI-Express Clock Drive
amplitude frequency of the bus between the chipset North Bridge and PCI-
E.

-CPU Clock Skew and MCH Clock Skew
parameters set the time shift between the processor and
the chipset North Bridge clocks.

The message was translated by google.it


----------



## themadhatterxxx

I have an Intel X25-M Mainstream SSDSA2MH080G2R5 2.5" 80GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive, so which port do I use on the motherboard?







The reason I'm asking is because i downloaded the SSD toolbox and it thinks my SSD drive is in a RAID which is impossible since I only have one! SO what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx* 
I have an Intel X25-M Mainstream SSDSA2MH080G2R5 2.5" 80GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive, so which port do I use on the motherboard?







The reason I'm asking is because i downloaded the SSD toolbox and it thinks my SSD drive is in a RAID which is impossible since I only have one! SO what am I doing wrong?









Hi,

I have the X25-M 160GB version in my UD7. In order for it to work "properly" (I suppose that you use it for your OS as primary drive) you have to use it in the first Intel Sata2_0 port and *set the bios in AHCI mode* for that port, otherwise you will not have the trim support available!

Then, I also use the SSD Tweak utility and everything works perfect:
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4926-ssd-tweaker.html


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Hi,

I have the X25-M 160GB version in my UD7. In order for it to work "properly" (I suppose that you use it for your OS as primary drive) you have to use it in the first Intel Sata2_0 port and *set the bios in AHCI mode* for that port, otherwise you will not have the trim support available!

Then, I also use the SSD Tweak utility and everything works perfect:
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4926-ssd-tweaker.html
























Oh my..I did not know this...do you know which port number this is?







I will try it when I get home from work tonight..yes I am using it for my OS only, I've been running my system incorrectly then for a few weeks now...will it be bad if I make the change now? Thanks again...+rep for your help!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Use SATAII_0 as mentioned above.

If you did not install in AHCI mode you will need to make some registry changes before you can switch to AHCI mode. If you just need to move the drive to another port is all, that is fine to do without any needed changes.

To switch from IDE to AHCI you need to make the following registry changes first, then reboot and change the BIOS. This applies ONLY to Windows 7 or Vista

Quote:

Enable switching between all IDE/AHCI/RAID modes by changing "Start" Values in these keys to 0

Code:



Code:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Services\\Msahci\\Start
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Services\\Pciide\\Start  
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\services\\iaStorV\\Start


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Hi,

I have the X25-M 160GB version in my UD7. In order for it to work "properly" (I suppose that you use it for your OS as primary drive) you have to use it in the first Intel Sata2_0 port and *set the bios in AHCI mode* for that port, otherwise you will not have the trim support available!

Then, I also use the SSD Tweak utility and everything works perfect:
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4926-ssd-tweaker.html


Welcome and added to the owners list!









Updated Latest BIOS link in OP to:









Click here


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*























Oh my..I did not know this...do you know which port number this is?







I will try it when I get home from work tonight..yes I am using it for my OS only, I've been running my system incorrectly then for a few weeks now...will it be bad if I make the change now? Thanks again...+rep for your help!


It is the SATA2_0 port and you can identify it by the diagram found in the UD7 manual.

Lsdmeasap has suggested what to do with the AHCI issue.

Me, not being a guru and having just read a few threads about the Intel SSD, I would choose the hard way... change the bios setting of my SATA2 controller to AHCI and then I would reinstall a CLEAN COPY of windows 7. If you do that, just do NOT format your ssd during win7 installation just delete the previous installation.

The other way is what Lsdmeasap proposed, but I have no idea if the trim will start working after tweaking the registry and I have no way to identify if the trim actually works or seems to be working. Perhaps there is a tool to identify the proper operation of trim in Intel SSDs, but unfortunately I am not aware if any exists (OCZ SSDs have such a utility)


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Ok...I did what you guys said and it works now...Intel SSD Toolbox now detects my drives and my Windows 7 score for the drive jumped up to 7.7!







..just read some stuff on Trim..it seems to be an option in the Intel SSD toolbox ..so maybe i'll go ahead and give it a run on the weekend...


----------



## Nollog

I'm at my wit's end with this problem, any help would be great.
I have this motherboard, and just got a crucial c300.
I got that ssd because it uses sata3, so naturally I have it plugged into the marvell sata3 port.
My problem is steam and flash videos embedded on websites.
I have been researching the issue for 3 hours, the only person I have found with this issue was a person going by "ckaz" who claimed the issue was ahci related, after they disabled it - everything worked.
The solution given to him by others was to plug the drive into another sata port, which would be a worse-case option in my case since I bought this ssd for sata3, not 2.
I was told ahci is required for trim to work properly, so this isn't a good idea? Or am I wrong?

I'm pretty tired, so please excuse any spelling or logic mistakes.


----------



## ags_161

Hello

I am new to this whole overclocking business and I was wondering if people more experienced with this motherboard can help me : ).

I overclocked my i7 930 to 3.5 Ghz, (166Mhz x 21) @ 1.08 V according to CPU-z
is this ok?. Because I have the green + yellow LED lights turned on near the cpu and I am a little worried







. The yellow light goes away when I turn on XMP memory profile but I get a BSOD when Oc'ed to 3.5ghz.

Finally how can I manually adjust DRAM voltage from the BIOS?

any help would be great and I apologize if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## ThaJoker

hey,
has anyone here had experiance with HotKey OC and Cloud OC?

i've been overclocking this board alot lately and would love to know about these features a bit more, i've watched the cloud oc video on youtube and it looks cool especially for when im intelburntesting it!!

cheers


----------



## Longie

Ok, I got my system all up and running, it showed 12Gb ram at 1066Mhz which is weird, because I have x6 2Gb 2000Mhz sticks. I decided to reset the CMOS defaults and now I can't get past 8Gb.

I played with some voltages and it changed between 4 and 8Gb, so I assume it's something in there, though I'm not sure what. Apparently I need to change the DRAM voltage to 1.65, though it gives me the option of 1066 which is pink, though that still doesn't appear to work.

I'm goign to print off punknuts findings for his settings for the i7 930 @ 4Ghz and 12Gb ram tomorrow and see if that helps.

Does anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
Ok, I got my system all up and running, it showed 12Gb ram at 1066Mhz which is weird, because I have x6 2Gb 2000Mhz sticks. I decided to reset the CMOS defaults and now I can't get past 8Gb.

I played with some voltages and it changed between 4 and 8Gb, so I assume it's something in there, though I'm not sure what. Apparently I need to change the DRAM voltage to 1.65, though it gives me the option of 1066 which is pink, though that still doesn't appear to work.

I'm goign to print off punknuts findings for his settings for the i7 930 @ 4Ghz and 12Gb ram tomorrow and see if that helps.

Does anyone else have ideas?

Check your RAM against the qualified vendor list. No RAM is rated to run at 2000 MHz with 12 GB. The fastest 6 x 2 GB configuration is 1600 MHz, so that is probably a better target for your RAM.

Try 1.66 vDIMM, 1.30v QPI/VTT, and a memory divider of 12:10 (assuming a 133 BCLK.) Set timings to 8-8-8-24 2T. Make sure all performance enhance settings are set to standard.


----------



## Longie

Thanks heaps, I"ll give it a go when I get home tonight.

I don't mind the 1600Mhz, I just don't want 1066Mhz, and obviously I want to see all 12Gb again. I knew I should have recorded my settings before I touched anything, haha.

I tried Punknuggets (sorry for saying punknut mate, someone I talk to on my irc network is called punknut) config settings, everything runs fine and stable at 4.2Ghz and whatnot, though I still get the 8Gb problem.

Here's a rundown of why I don't think it's faulty hardware:

It used to show all 12Gb until a BIOS update/reset
Windows says 12GB (8Gb usable)
BIOS shows all memory installed in the channels though the last one doesn't have anything in the 'enabled' part
CPU-Z shows RAM in all the slots
I've swapped and changed memory sticks around and tried heaps of combinations.

I thought I'd throw that in incase someone suggested I start swapping parts. I've written down the settings you just told me Balthazor, will let you know how I go.

Once this is all done, I might look at making it 4 or 4.2Ghz again, though that'll have a BLCK of 200, so I'm assuming these RAM settings might be different. It's weird how the mobo sets the timings for 7-7-7-20 when my RAM stock is 9-11-9-27


----------



## stasio

X58A series final BIOS is out.


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
I thought I'd throw that in incase someone suggested I start swapping parts. I've written down the settings you just told me Balthazor, will let you know how I go.

Once this is all done, I might look at making it 4 or 4.2Ghz again, though that'll have a BLCK of 200, so I'm assuming these RAM settings might be different. It's weird how the mobo sets the timings for 7-7-7-20 when my RAM stock is 9-11-9-27

Your RAM's rated speed and timings are based on running a 143 BCLK and only 6 GB. If trying to use 12 GB you have to lower your expectations. However, reduced speed means tighter timings (lower timings = better performance.) If you have the timings set to Auto the motherboard will set the timings tighter based on the memory speed, which is why you are seeing 7-7-7-20 when you are running it at 1066 MHz.

Once you are able to get your system running consistently at 1600 MHz and 133 BCLK, using the timings and voltages I recommended, then you can move on to playing with the BCLK to OC your CPU. Just keep in mind that you'll probably have to reduce the memory divider as your BCLK goes up; in fact, once you start playing with BCLK speeds, you should underclock your memory by reducing the memory divider to 2:10 or 2:8 from the outset, to avoid memory instability being an issue while you test your CPU overclock.

Once you have a stable CPU overclock you can bring the memory speed up a bit by raising the memory divider, until you find your memory speed sweet spot.


----------



## Longie

Ah, so the timings makes sense now, thanks









What I don't understand entirely is the memory divider? Is this the BCLK * vDIMM? or SPD. Sorry for such noob questions, I think I'm trying too hard to figure it out, so I'm going a bit too far and not looking at the easy answer. I keep focussing on the 'it used to wokrk now it doesn't' scenario.

I just want to see 12Gb at 1600Mhz and then I'll be happy. I'll save all settings, write them down then work on CPU.


----------



## 705

Hi there...








Nice to meet all of you in this forum.








I want to sharing some problems using the X58A-UD7...

1. my hard disk computer performance is 'only' 5.8 (i think its low)...
how can i make it faster? Which the best port to use for primary HD?
Is there any bios setting to set? I use WDC Black 500G.

2. If i want to OC my rig... can anyone tell me the OC setting that can use for 3D rendering with 20hours/day use...
Im not pursuit the highest, just want to little increase the performance without getting 'hot'








Btw, im in tropical indonesia, with no air conditioning system... so, temperature is critical for my rig to live longer ever after...








i use megahalems for cpu cooling, and cosmos s casing.








Thx!!!


----------



## Longie

Dammit, noy joy. No matter what I do, it won't show the last two sticks as being 'enabled'. It says they are there, but not enabled. I'll check my CPU pins tonight I suppose, though I doubt it's them because it used to see it all.

I've upgraded to F7 BIOS now that it's non beta. This is doing my head in. I know 8Gb is plenty, though I paid for 12, so I want to see 12, plus I assume triple channel would work better. Even if I just have 6Gb in there, the third channel doesn't enable, so it's stupid.

I've emailed Gigabyte hoping they can help, I just wish I knew what I Was missing. Balthazor, I didn't have a 1.30 setting for QPI, though I tried 1.315, 1.335, 1.355.

705, you'll have to go through this forum and find some settings that other people have posted or look at signatures for overclocking guides. I tried to read those, though obviously didn't work for me







As for your hard drive speed, even 10,000RPM gets 5.9, so your best bet would be solid state drive if you want it really high (over 7.5).

Actually, come to think of it. Could it be that my power supply is a 15AMP one and it's running through a normal power point (via an adapter), so it might only be getting 10AMPS? I highly doubt it, though I'm getting a new power supply just in case, and running under ampage can't be good


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
Ah, so the timings makes sense now, thanks









What I don't understand entirely is the memory divider? Is this the BCLK * vDIMM? or SPD. Sorry for such noob questions, I think I'm trying too hard to figure it out, so I'm going a bit too far and not looking at the easy answer. I keep focussing on the 'it used to wokrk now it doesn't' scenario.

I just want to see 12Gb at 1600Mhz and then I'll be happy. I'll save all settings, write them down then work on CPU.

Google 'x58 overclocking' and read up on how BCLK and RAM dividers interact, as well as other pertinent info.

You should consider checking the individual sticks with Memtest to ensure the RAM is good.

Regarding your PSU: you could be experiencing problems with the setup you are describing. You could also be risking a fire if trying to draw too many amps from a lower-rated socket, breaker, or too-thin gauge electrical wiring. Please be careful.


----------



## Longie

Yeah, I'm going to change the power supply, the replacement has already been ordered. I'm reading a few forums and getting templates, I'll have to setup my old comp and go online with that so I can read and play with BIOS on the new one I think.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Chrono Detector

It appears Gigabyte has released the final F7 BIOS for UD7 rev.1 here:

http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/...px?pid=3251#dl

Took them a while to finally release the final version, was getting confused with all those F7(Insert letter here) BETA BIOSes.

Also, I got myself an i7 970 coming from an i7 950, it works well. Still on BIOS F7w, should update to the final version soon.


----------



## Longie

Yeah, but @BIOS still only downloads F6 and if you manually do F7, it says F7w in the BIOS on startup (I checked just now, haha). Lets hope it is the stable one









On another note, I managed to get all 12Gb RAM showing again, would you believe the H50 cooler wasn't underneath the teeth of the metal ring properly so it slide loose and somehow moved the CPU slightly? In any case, I'm running stock (2.80Ghz) with 12Gb RAM @ 1600Mhz, with timings of 8-8-8-24.

Once proven stable, I'll creep up the CPU until 4.2 and we should be all good.

Thanks for your help guys,


----------



## kaspergw

Guys, I have a problem started maybe someone can help me.

I had my system over 4 months now and it has been running @ 4ghz from first day without any problems, all stability tests passed fine.
Then my problem started, sometimes on cold boot, it will give me fail boot error press any key to continue, I just press DEL and save and exit and it boots fine. I retest everything again and all passed fine, and no any problem in windows. I don't why this issue started.
I remember the only thing I changed was to disable "spread spectrum" this is the latest setting I changed lately and post error began to happen after I changed this value from default setting. I could be wrong but I set it back to default now and PC has been posting fine. Could be that spread spectrum causing this post oc fail error? Or my OC settings are unstable even if it passed 12h prime95 and 30 LinX on max memory and 4 hours memtest and gaming most time?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *705*


Hi there...








Nice to meet all of you in this forum.








I want to sharing some problems using the X58A-UD7...

1. my hard disk computer performance is 'only' 5.8 (i think its low)...
how can i make it faster? Which the best port to use for primary HD?
Is there any bios setting to set? I use WDC Black 500G.

2. If i want to OC my rig... can anyone tell me the OC setting that can use for 3D rendering with 20hours/day use... 
Im not pursuit the highest, just want to little increase the performance without getting 'hot'








Btw, im in tropical indonesia, with no air conditioning system... so, temperature is critical for my rig to live longer ever after...








i use megahalems for cpu cooling, and cosmos s casing.








Thx!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaspergw*


Guys, I have a problem started maybe someone can help me.

I had my system over 4 months now and it has been running @ 4ghz from first day without any problems, all stability tests passed fine.
Then my problem started, sometimes on cold boot, it will give me fail boot error press any key to continue, I just press DEL and save and exit and it boots fine. I retest everything again and all passed fine, and no any problem in windows. I don't why this issue started.
I remember the only thing I changed was to disable "spread spectrum" this is the latest setting I changed lately and post error began to happen after I changed this value from default setting. I could be wrong but I set it back to default now and PC has been posting fine. Could be that spread spectrum causing this post oc fail error? Or my OC settings are unstable even if it passed 12h prime95 and 30 LinX on max memory and 4 hours memtest and gaming most time?


Welcome you both and added to the owners list!


----------



## mrtomek

Hey guys, just noticed there was a UD7 forum and had to join.
Looking forward to hitting the 4Ghz mark as soon as I get a better cooling system organised (watercooling?)

Cheers, Tomek


----------



## Garland1964

Gentleman

After a long time of searching for answers, I finally came to this helpful forum. I have read* â€œGuide to Overclocking the Core I7 920 or 930 to 4.0ghzâ€*
I would like to play around with overclocking but very gently for a start, say to overclock to 3.0GHz then 3.5GHz and at the end *4.0GHz* to understand this very serious exercise.

But before I will do anything stupid and boil may system I would like to share with you my problem below:

few months ago I purchased a new system listed below including memory from Corsair which is *â€œ. CorsAir CMG6GX3M3A1866C7 - DOMINATOR GT 6GB (3x2GB) (1866MHz) 7-8-7-20 DDR3 1.65V ver2.1â€*
Till today Iâ€™m having a serious booting problem - on *Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1 BIOS F7 (24.08.2010)*
When everything is set to factory default (in BIOS) during the Post Screen Memory Frequency, itâ€™s showing 1066MHZ.
According to the instructions given by supplier to run memory at 1866MHz I enabled to â€œProfile 1â€ in BIOS under
â€œExtreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)â€.
After saving changes in CMOS and restarting the system, everything is working O.K. Even if you restart the system few times. - (below M.I.T Status after changes):

1. BCLK â€" 133.28 MHZ
2. QPI Frequency â€" 4798.11MHz (36x)
3. Uncore Frequency â€" 3731.72MHz (28x)
4. Memory Frequency â€" 1866.03MHz (14x)
5. Turbo Ratio - 20 20 20 20
6. Non-Turbo Ratio - 20 20 20 20
7. Turbo Frequences â€" 2665.5 2665.5 2665.5 2665.5
8. Non-Turbo Frequences â€" 2665.5 2665.5 2665.5 2665.5
9. tCL - 7
10. tRCD - 8
11. tRD - 7
12. tRAS - 25
13. tRRD - 7
14. tWTP - 25
15. tRFC - 104
16. tCMD - 2

The problem occurring when you shut down the system, a few minutes later when I start the system â€œcold bootâ€ it is restarting all the time (I also cannot get into the BIOS to change to the factory default).
I have to unplug the power cord and reset the CMOS at the back of the motherboard. After this is reset to the factory default, the memory is running back at 1066MHz, the strange thing is that I have also tested the above with brand new memory which is â€œG.Skill F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI (3x2GB) PC-1280 (1600MHz) 6-8-6-20-2N DDR3â€ tried exactly the same settings (above) and the system is having the same problem.
Another strange thing is that before latest BIOS F7, we ran on the BIOS F7w Beta, and when the system was cold booted (after â€œProfile 1â€ enabled) , it reset itself a few times and came back to the factory default settings and the memory was running back at 1066MHz.
I have done exactly the same settings in the BIOS as above, enabled to â€œProfile 1â€ in BIOS under
â€œExtreme Momory Profile (X.M.P.)â€ on the different motherboard which is *â€œGigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev. 2â€* with the* â€œG.Skill F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI (3x2GB) PC-1280 (1600MHz) 6-8-6-20-2N DDR3â€* and is running perfectly.

The main pain for me is that I have spent a lot of money to have a good system without any hassles, but now I am having nightmares. Whatâ€™s the point to spend double the money on the device which should be â€œtop notch, excellent qualityâ€ instead, having problems with it? If we are paying double the money for the quality, we should get this quality â€" isnâ€™t it?
So if the memory is (1866MHz) 7-8-7-20 DDR3 it should run at this speed according to the specifications from both manufactures without any problems, especially when you have to pay a lot more for this to be labelled â€œluxuryâ€.

I hope that someone from this nice forum will help me to resolve my problem.

1.Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1 BIOS F7 (24.08.2010)
2. Intel Core i7 920 (2.66GHz) Revision D0
3. Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU Cooler
4. CorsAir CMG6GX3M3A1866C7 - DOMINATOR GT 6GB (3x2GB) (1866MHz) 7-8-7-20 DDR3 1.65V ver2.1
5. PSU CorsAir 1000W Modular
6. Seagate 500GB ES.2 SATA II 32MB Cache
7. Seagate 1TB ES.2 SATA II 32MB Cache
8. Gigabyte ATI Radeon 5870
9 . Samsung 2350 LCD
10. Sony SATA DVD Burner
11. Win 7 Ultimate 64bit
12. Antec P193

Garland1964


----------



## Sissor

Garland!

All I can say, for almost half a year now, I've had this OC 4.2 from "jadeface" running, without any obsticals at all:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...owners-40.html

If you meet up with proper RAM and cooling facilities, then go ahead and try it!!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garland1964* 
Gentleman

...

Garland1964


Hi,

I just happen to have the same memory with you... nice performer but be careful when you overclock, OBVIOUSLY not to use the XMP Profile.

When I first built my system I had major cold boot problems which was the result of incompatible PSUs with the UD7. Anyway,... that was my case and could have nothing to do with yours....

All these restarts are programmed automatically to be done by UD7 when it senses an "improper" overclock... and guess what... UD7 "considers" XMP profile1 of our memories as an "overclock".

Now, what I would suggest you to do (even if this is not the solution of your problem) is the following:
1. Check that EuP function is disabled!
2. Check through your bios when you enable the profile 1 of your memory what is the qpi/vtt value you get... it should be according to the profile 1.6v which is way to high and completely unnecessary. If that's the case (1.6v) then adjust the qpi/vtt voltage manual to 1.46v

Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
Hey guys, just noticed there was a UD7 forum and had to join.
Looking forward to hitting the 4Ghz mark as soon as I get a better cooling system organised (watercooling?)

Cheers, Tomek
 

Welcome and added to the owners list!







Nice system, by the way.


----------



## Garland1964

Thanks Sissor and ElGreco.

Will do some adjustment (I'm not sure - after scotch or before?) and let you know.

Garland1964


----------



## xdragoon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381152

joing !!! : )


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
Hi,

I just happen to have the same memory with you... nice performer but be careful when you overclock, OBVIOUSLY not to use the XMP Profile.

When I first built my system I had major cold boot problems which was the result of incompatible PSUs with the UD7. Anyway,... that was my case and could have nothing to do with yours....

All these restarts are programmed automatically to be done by UD7 when it senses an "improper" overclock... and guess what... UD7 "considers" XMP profile1 of our memories as an "overclock".

Now, what I would suggest you to do (even if this is not the solution of your problem) is the following:
1. Check that EuP function is disabled!
2. Check through your bios when you enable the profile 1 of your memory what is the qpi/vtt value you get... it should be according to the profile 1.6v which is way to high and completely unnecessary. If that's the case (1.6v) then adjust the qpi/vtt voltage manual to 1.46v

Give it a try and let us know.

ElGreco / Sissor and other members.

I checked through my BIOS and couldnâ€™t find any â€œ*EuP function* â€" to be disabledâ€ (can you confirm that?)
But the most important thing is that I resolved my first problem, thanks to you guys.
With regards to â€œ*qpi/vtt value*â€ is this function *under*?....
1. Advance Voltage Settings/CPU (can you confirm that?)
2. >>>CPU
Load-Line Callibration â€" [Auto]
CPU Vcore 1.21875V â€" [Auto]
x Dynamic Vcore (DVID) +0.0000V Auto
*QPI/VTT Volting 1.175V â€" [Auto]* (this is the bugger one?)

As you can see, by default, it wasnâ€™t as you said *1.6v* but 1.175V.
Under this option I couldnâ€™t find the exact figure like *1.46v*.
Only had values like: (1.335V in grey colour as the last value), (1.455V, 1.475V etc. in pink colours), 1.615V, 1.635 in red colours.
So I have chosen the last value in grey colour which is *1.335V* and in addition, I went through "*jadeface*" settings to make sure I will not boil my memory, I left Profile 1 under â€œ*Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)*â€ - changed the value to *1.335V* under the settings of *QPI/VTT Volting* - and now the cold boot is O.K. (which Iâ€™m very happy from the first step). Also Memory Multiplier left to default â€œ*Auto*â€ which was giving me:
â€œMemory Frequency â€" 1866.03MHz (14x)â€.

And instead of *7-8-7-20* I have 7-8-7-*25* cycle time (tRAS) {snapshots attached) any explanations}.

Now Iâ€™m going through the "*jadeface*" settings to prepare my system to be flying over my house, and I would like to ask you a few questions.

1.Is it a big difference to run memory at 1066MHz and *1866MHz*.
2.How to set up a few profiles in BIOS you can Save to CMOS. Say on one profile you can run at 3.5MHz the second at 4.00MHz. I have played around but again something is wrong.
3. In your opinion if I will run my system all the time at 4MHz how much life of the CPU, Motherboard etc. will be shortened (with my above hardware setup)?

I would appreciate your comments to the above.
Garland1964


----------



## ElGreco

Message deleted... See next message for a more detailed answer...


----------



## ElGreco

>_I checked through my BIOS and couldnâ€™t find any â€œ*EuP function* â€" to be disabledâ€ (can you confirm that?)_

Go to Power Management Setup>ErP Support (used to be EuP support) and select disabled

>_But the most important thing is that I resolved my first problem, thanks to you guys._

Nice to hear that your problem is "solved"...

>_With regards to â€œ*qpi/vtt value*â€ is this function *under*?....
1. Advance Voltage Settings/CPU (can you confirm that?)
2. >>>CPU
Load-Line Callibration â€" [Auto]
CPU Vcore 1.21875V â€" [Auto]
x Dynamic Vcore (DVID) +0.0000V Auto
*QPI/VTT Volting 1.175V â€" [Auto]* (this is the bugger one?)_

Yes, this is the parameter i refer to.

>_As you can see, by default, it wasnâ€™t as you said *1.6v* but 1.175V._

It IS 1.6v eventhough it is not shown in Bios! Download easytune 6 from gigabyte and go to the voltages section while in windows... There you will see the actual value of QPI/VTT which is 1.6v (default of the memory xmp profile) and completely unnecessary.

Note: I just checked my memory and I have ver. 2.1 as well, so we should have same XMP Profile1!

>_Under this option I couldnâ€™t find the exact figure like *1.46v*.
Only had values like: (1.335V in grey colour as the last value), (1.455V, 1.475V etc. in pink colours), 1.615V, 1.635 in red colours.
So I have chosen the last value in grey colour which is *1.335V* and in addition, I went through "*jadeface*" settings to make sure I will not boil my memory, I left Profile 1 under â€œ*Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)*â€ - changed the value to *1.335V* under the settings of *QPI/VTT Volting* - and now the cold boot is O.K. (which Iâ€™m very happy from the first step). Also Memory Multiplier left to default â€œ*Auto*â€ which was giving me:
â€œMemory Frequency â€" 1866.03MHz (14x)â€._

Ok, listen.. 1.46 was the lowest voltage value that worked for me with F6 bios in the past giving me stable results. With F7w I just checked it and it seems that I can decrease this value a little further 1.4v. So, test and accept/reject with as much low voltage you can go with QPI/Vtt. This will be "better" for you cpu memory controller. cpu temps etc. Just make sure of 2 things:
1. You do NOT go below 1.15v in QPI/VTT (Since the max difference between DRAM voltage and qpi/vtt should be 0.5v)
2. Make sure that your memories work properly with the new voltage you have selected and are stable (use memtest)

Your move to leave the Profile 1 enabled and just change the Qpi/Vtt voltage is what I have done and is OK as long as you do NOT overclock. In general, for overclocks you have to use manual settings for your memory.

>_And instead of *7-8-7-20* I have 7-8-7-*25* cycle time (tRAS) {snapshots attached) any explanations}._

Yeap, that's what I have too and has no actual impact in the memory's performance!

>_Now Iâ€™m going through the "*jadeface*" settings to prepare my system to be flying over my house, and I would like to ask you a few questions.

1.Is it a big difference to run memory at 1066MHz and *1866MHz*._

Yes, there is a difference but do not hesitate to underclock your card a little or loose its timings if needed if this will be the only way to get the desired overclock. I thing that you can achieve the overclocks you like within a range in freq of your memory from 1600-1866... No, the loss within that range is not that important, but you can always use a benchmark utility and test it before you proceed

2._How to set up a few profiles in BIOS you can Save to CMOS. Say on one profile you can run at 3.5MHz the second at 4.00MHz. I have played around but again something is wrong._

Just use the Save to CMOS function (one of the "F" keys, see bottom of the page) and save the Bios profile you like. Then, whenever you want to change profile enter bios and use the Load CMOS key and select the previously created profile you like.

>_3. In your opinion if I will run my system all the time at 4MHz how much life of the CPU, Motherboard etc. will be shortened (with my above hardware setup)?_

If the way you overclock, results in a stable overclock with "correct" voltage setting (cpu voltage, qpi/vtt voltage etc) and nice temperatures, then there is no problem with the lifespan of the cpu.

What I would check as well would be the Northbridge temps (yes, that little thing that get cool by using SilentPipe passive cooler). I haven't found (searched for) a proper temp monitor utility for that thing yet.

By the way, there is a huge number of leds all over UD7... You will notice that with the default xmp profile 1 you also get red lights near the cpu, showing the very high voltage used by the memory controller. When you lower your qpi/vtt settings this red light will be eliminated. (check manual for more in on diagnostic/monitoring leds of ud7)

BUT, Sometimes the power consumption above a certain overclock is just not worth the performance gain you get. Search the net for graphs about that.

Note: I avoid using Prime95, instead I use OCCT with RealTemp, to check my overclock stability. Prime95 is just too aggressive for the I7s


----------



## Garland1964

ElGreco

What can I say. You are the *Man*.

I had prepared this replay this morning , before you deleted your first reply, which I saw.
I will prepare my final BIOS configuration for 4.2GHz which I will post shortly.
Is there any chance I can save my BIOS configuration and print it, or do I have to write it manually one by one???

Just checked my settings according to your instructions:

*Select XMP-Profile 1*
Profile DDR Voltage *1.65V* - dim blue letters
Profile QPI Voltage *1.6V* - dim blue letters

*Advanced Voltage Settings*
>QPI/Vtt Voltage *1.175V* (White Colour Digits) [*1.335V*] - (Yellow Colour Digits) I have changed this manually from *1.175V* to *1.335V*.

*Power Management*
ErP Supprt - Disabled

Cheers


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garland1964* 
ElGreco

What can I say. You are the *Man*.

I had prepared this replay this morning , before you deleted your first reply, which I saw.
I will prepare my final BIOS configuration for 4.2GHz which I will post shortly.
Is there any chance I can save my BIOS configuration and print it, or do I have to write it manually one by one???

Just checked my settings according to your instructions:

*Select XMP-Profile 1*
Profile DDR Voltage *1.65V* - dim blue letters
Profile QPI Voltage *1.6V* - dim blue letters

*Advanced Voltage Settings*
>QPI/Vtt Voltage *1.175V* (White Colour Digits) [*1.335V*] â€" (Yellow Colour Digits) I have changed this manually from *1.175V* to *1.335V*.

*Power Management*
ErP Supprt â€" Disabled

Cheers

Hi again!

there is a bios template in the first page of this thread were you will have to add manually i am afraid, your bios settings.

Just a small note... the value of 1.175v (in my case it was 1.15v) is NOT the ACTUAL value utilized by the mobo when in windows. The REAL value would be 1.6v but now that you changed it is the one you chose. By the way, I am surprised that your memories are able to work at such "low" voltage of 1.335... very nice!


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
Hi again!

there is a bios template in the first page of this thread were you will have to add manually i am afraid, your bios settings.

Just a small note... the value of 1.175v (in my case it was 1.15v) is NOT the ACTUAL value utilized by the mobo when in windows. The REAL value would be 1.6v but now that you changed it is the one you chose. By the way, I am surprised that your memories are able to work at such "low" voltage of 1.335... very nice!

Finally Finished.

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7*

Garland1964 Settings:

*MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)*

*>>>M.I.T. Current Status* [Press Enter]
*>>>Advance Frequency Settings* [Press Enter]
*>>>Advance Memory Settings* [Press Enter]
*>>>Advance Voltage Settings* [Press Enter]
*>>>Miscellaneous* [Press Enter]

BIOS Version - .....................F7 (*light blue colour*)
BCLK - ...............................200.05MHz (*light blue colour*)
CPU Frequency - .................4001.28MHz (*light blue colour*)
Memory Frequency - ............1600.46 MHz *(light blue colour*)
Total Memory Size - .............6144MB *(light blue colour*)
CPU Temperature - ...............49.0 C (*light blue colour*)
Vcore - ..............................1.312V *(light blue colour*)
DRAM Voltage - ...................1.584V (*light blue colour*)

*MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)*
*>>>M.I.T. Current Status*
CPU Name Intel (R) Core (TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPUID xxxxxxxx QPI Frequency 7201.51 MHz (36 X)
Update Revision xxxxxxxx Uncore Frequency 3400.91 MHz (17 X)
BCLK 200.05MHz Memory Frequency 1600.46MHz ( XX)

CPU Core (s).........................0.............1....... ....2..............3

Turbo Ratio.....................................20...... ......20.........20............20
Non-Turbo Ratio..............................20............. 20........20............20
Turbo Frequences (MHz)..................4001.2......4001.2....4001. 2......4001.2
Non-Turbo Frequences (MHz)...........4001.2......4001.2....4001.2...... 4001.2
Core Temperature (C)......................54............51......... ....53..............49

>>>DIMM(s)....................1................2.. .............3..............4..............5...... ............6

DIMM Slot (MB)...............2048........................... 2048........................2048
Enabled Slot (MB)............2048...........................204 8........................2048
Total Memory Size (MB)....6144

....................tCL...tRCD...tRP...tRAS...tRRD ...tWTP...tRFC...tCMD
Channel A........7.......8.......7.....20........6.......2 3......88.......1
Channel B........7.......8.......7.....20........6.......2 3......88.......1
Channel c........7.......8.......7.....20........6.......2 3......88.......1

*MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)*

*>>>Advanced Frequency Settings [Enter]*

CPU Clock Ratio............................[20x] (*can not adjust to 21 - any ideas???*)
CPU Frequency.............................4.00(GHz) (200x20) (*light blue colour*)

*>>>Advanced CPU Core Features [Enter]*

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..............Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading.......................Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor......................Enabled
CPU EIST Function.........................Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT...................Disabled

*QPI Clock Ratio**.........................x36
QPI Link Speed* ...........................7.2(GHz) (*light blue colour*)
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................x17
Uncore Frequency.........................3400(MHz) (*light blue colour*)

*>>>>Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*..............Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*..................200
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)........8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz)................1600 (*light blue colour*)
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...........Auto

*>>>Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV).............900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................0
IOH Clock Skew (ps).........................0

*>>>Advanced Memory Settings [Enter]*

Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz)..............1066...........*1600* *(light blue colour*)
Performance Enhance....................... Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ...........Quick
...........Profile DDR Voltage *1.5V* - *(light blue colour*) {*why value is so low*?}
...........Profile QPI Voltage *1.175V* - *(light blue colour*) {*why value is so low?*}
Channel Interleaving.........................Auto
Rank Interleaving.............................Auto

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]*

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time....................7
tRCD......................................8
tRP........................................7
tRAS......................................20

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................Auto
tRRD ......................................Auto
tWTR .....................................Auto
tWR........................................Auto
tWTP......................................Auto
tWL........................................Auto
tRFC.......................................Auto
tRTP.......................................Auto
tFAW......................................Auto
Command Rate (CMD) .............. Auto (*My memory supports Command Rate 2 - any ideas?*)

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay............................-....Auto
Round Trip Latency................56........Auto

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]*

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs...........................Auto
Different Ranks............................Auto
On The Same Rank.......................Auto..........Rank

*>>>Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs...........................Auto
Different Ranks............................Auto
On The Same Rank.......................Auto...........Rank

*>>>Advanced Voltage Settings [Enter]*

*>>>CPU Voltages*
LoadLine Calibration..............Level 2
CPU Vcore..........................1.21875V........... .1.33750 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Dynamic Vcore (DVID) .........+0.00000V Auto *(light blue colour*)
QPI/VTT Voltage..................1.175V...............1.33 5 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
CPU PLL..............................1.800V........... ....1.860 (*first white letters - second yellow*)

*>>>MCH/ICH*
PCIE..................................1.500V...... ........Auto (*first white letters - second yellow*)
QPI PLL..............................1.100V........... ...1.100 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
IOH Core............................1.100V............ ..1.120 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
ICH I/O..............................1.500V............. .Auto (*first white letters - second yellow*)
ICH Core............................1.100V............ ..Auto (*first white letters - second yellow*)

*>>>Dram*
DRAM Voltage....................1.500V...............1. 600 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
DRAM Termination...............0.750V...............0.7 80 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Ch-A Data VRef..................0.750V...............0.780 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Ch-B Data VRef..................0.750V...............0.780 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Ch-C Data VRef..................0.750V...............0.780 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Ch-A Address VRef..............0.750V...............0.780 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Ch-B Address VRef..............0.750V...............0.780 (*first white letters - second yellow*)
Ch-C Address VRef..............0.750V...............0.780 (*first white letters - second yellow*)

*>>>Miscellanneus Settings*

Isochronous Support....................Enabled
Virtualization Technology..............Enabled

I would appreciate your comments to the above.


----------



## Manuel

Hi,

I have a question regarding your experience with the marvell driver and sata 3 6/gb. I have a seagate xt sata3 conected at the sata 3 port of the MB and according to windows the write speed gets stable at 30/MBs/sec. This is when I'm copying big directories with several files. I know that being many files instead of just one big file makes it slower, but shouldnt it work way faster?

I've also followed Seagate about creating a partition in the outer ring for faster access (altough main programs are in my SSD).












Do you all experience such slow writing speed?

Thanks a lot and can i jump aboard the club?

M.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manuel* 
Hi,
...
Do you all experience such slow writing speed?
...
M.

Hi,

I do not thing that your test results are very reliable. The picture below shows the Barracuda XT performance in my PC (SATA3/IDE mode connection) using several file sizes. You will notice that depending on the file size, the performance varies from a lot less than 30MB/s to a lot more than 30MB/s.

Note: The Sata3/IDE connection gives me in general better results than Sata2/AHCI, Sata3/AHCI modes


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garland1964* 
Finally Finished.

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7*

*Garlandâ€™s Settings*:
...
CPU Clock Ratio............................20 (can not adjust to 21 â€" any ideas???)

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................Disabled
...

I would appreciate your comments to the above.

Hi again,

since I do not consider myself an experienced overclocker, I will not answer your questions above (I am sure there are a couple of things you could optimize further), since I know that there are maaany experienced i7-920 overclockers reading this thread.

Only, regarding your question about CPU clock Ration, if you enable the Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech you will get the 21.


----------



## Manuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
Hi,

I do not thing that your test results are very reliable. The picture below shows the Barracuda XT performance in my PC (SATA3/IDE mode connection) using several file sizes. You will notice that depending on the file size, the performance varies from a lot less than 30MB/s to a lot more than 30MB/s.

Note: The Sata3/IDE connection gives me in general better results than Sata2/AHCI, Sata3/AHCI modes


Thanks for the quick reply. I used the same software now and here's the readings bench:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I cannot test writing speeds with this, sinc I get the "writing is disabled, to enable writing please remove all partitions", which I don't want to do.

Any software you recommend to bench the writing speed?


----------



## ElGreco

These results are fine...

I know the problem with the partition thing that's why I posted the File Bench picture... Do the file bench as well and compare... (use same settings as mine File length 64mb/delay 0)


----------



## Manuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
These results are fine...

I know the problem with the partition thing that's why I posted the File Bench picture... Do the file bench as well and compare... (use same settings as mine File length 64mb/delay 0)

Brilliant, thanks, Just did and results are right as expected. Guess windows display speeds while copying a file ain't trustworthy.


----------



## SheepMoose

Is there anyone here that owns this board and a H50/H70? I'm planning on getting a H70 to use with this board and heard from corsair to use a USB 3 pin header for the pump. Can anyone point out which headers to use on the board?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-co...X58A-UD7-2.jpg


----------



## porkchop1337

i got the corsair h70 and 6gb 1600c7 kingston ram and have to wait to get a i7 950 next month


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepMoose* 
Is there anyone here that owns this board and a H50/H70? I'm planning on getting a H70 to use with this board and heard from corsair to use a USB 3 pin header for the pump. Can anyone point out which headers to use on the board?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-co...X58A-UD7-2.jpg

Hey mate.. i've a H50 and use the CPU fan header.. I also turn off Fan control in BIOS so she runs at 100%.. Nice and cool in Push/Pull with high CFM.. highly recommended..

Good luck!


----------



## Manuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepMoose* 
Is there anyone here that owns this board and a H50/H70? I'm planning on getting a H70 to use with this board and heard from corsair to use a USB 3 pin header for the pump. Can anyone point out which headers to use on the board?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-co...X58A-UD7-2.jpg

I use a H50 with push-pull reversed (hot air going out), but I have it plugged on the cpu fan to let the MB manage speeds according to its temp needs. Where did you get that advise from Corsair? I guess what they are saying is that if you use 2 fans you might plug one to the cpu fan and the other to any available 3 pin header?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garland1964* 
Gentleman...Garland1964


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepMoose* 
Is there anyone here that owns this board and a H50/H70?...

Garland1964 and SheepMoose, if you both fill out your Systems Info in the User CP, I can add you to the users list.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdragoon* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381152
joining !!! : )


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manuel* 
Hi,
...Thanks a lot and can i jump aboard the club?
M.

Welcome you both and added to the owners list!


----------



## MacG32

Message for help for lsdmeasap, please.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *timlud773t*
I've never been one to ask for help (stubborn) but I need it. I've got a UD7 Rev1, i7 975, 6GB Kingston HyperX, LSI 9260-8i, 5 Seagate 2TB XT 6GB/s, Crucial c300 256, 3x Patriot Warp v2 and Intel 80v. I wanted to build a machine for throughput mostly read. Ive got my LSI and XT's in Raid 5 VD, which wasn't easy. The only way I could get that card and MB to work was to tape over pins 5 and 6 of the PCI-E interface. But now that I do I want to add the c300 for the OS and was wondering if it be better on the raid card, the Intel port or the Marvel 6g? Also if the Patriots might come in handy to install programs to, I'll be using one of them for cachecade on the array. And I wonder if you could help me achieve stable OC (slight) I'm using Thermaltakes LCS+, I'm more concerned with stability than OC speed, but would like the HyperX memory to run at or close to advertised speeds!
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Tiger S.

Of course the is my favorite thread on the forum.. Does anyone use the s/pdif cable out to a home theater?

I get a lot of live digital recordings from other sources from across the US, and we do a lot of trading. Most of it is in .shn and .flac formats, so I went out and bought an optical s/pdif Monster cable to run from my board to my preamp. Now I see (or hear) why everyone was ranting and raving about this boards audio capability... Some of the music sounds as good as my SACD. I don't even bother converting to vbr/mp3 any longer for compatability, if I need it to go I go straight to DAT without a generation gap in linage.. The board that keeps on giving.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manuel* 
I use a H50 with push-pull reversed (hot air going out), but I have it plugged on the cpu fan to let the MB manage speeds according to its temp needs. Where did you get that advise from Corsair? I guess what they are saying is that if you use 2 fans you might plug one to the cpu fan and the other to any available 3 pin header?

It was on a youtube video directly from Corsair on how to install the H50. The guy doing the install said to plug the Fan/s into "cpu fan" and then the pump into an available USB 3 prong header; Simply so that the pump always runs at 100%.


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Garland1964 and SheepMoose, if you both fill out your Systems Info in the User CP, I can add you to the users list.









Welcome you both and added to the owners list!









Done. Thank you.
Garland1964


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garland1964* 
Done. Thank you.
Garland1964

Thank you very much!







Welcome and added to the owners list!


----------



## MacG32

_** The "Official" Intel 980X Owner's Club **_ is open and ready for business!









Edit: Now it's closed, due to a lack of interest.


----------



## MacG32

Well, I'm back from a long hard summer of being very, very busy and have much more time on my hands to take care of the club.


----------



## Longie

Welcome back Jim!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
Welcome back Jim!

Thank you!







Lock on and beam me up Scottie!


----------



## Sissor

Welcome Jim!

I'm experiencing problems with the newest official 2010/08/24 BIOS "F7" version (whatever this stands for?!) from Gigabytes homesite!
I cannot boot into windows anymore with my OC 4.2 settings from Jacedaface:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...owners-40.html

It's only possible for me to boot normally into Windows with "Optimized Defaults".

Until yesterday I used the unofficial BIOS version F7P without any problems whatsoever!
Should I perhaps flash the BIOS back to the F7P version? - what do you think???


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 
Welcome Jim!

I'm experiencing problems with the newest official BIOS "F7" version (2010/08/24) from Gigabyte!
I cannot boot into windows anymore with my OC 4.2 settings from Jacedaface:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...owners-40.html

Until yesterday I used the unofficial BIOS version F7P without any problems whatsoever!
Should I perhaps flash the BIOS back to the F7P version - what do you think???

I would flash this one then: GA-X58A-UD7 - F7x. It's the latest Beta BIOS and works very well.


----------



## Sissor

That's what I would call, a quick answer!








Thanks, Jim!

I'll give it a try!


----------



## Sissor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I would flash this one then: GA-X58A-UD7 - F7x. It's the latest Beta BIOS and works very well.

















Yep! That F7x did it, thanks Jim!

What is actually the revision history from Beta F7p up to F7x - do you know?

I wooooooooooooonder...why GigaByte has a no-go BIOS on their own official website???!! Outrages!
However, I noticed something unusual when I yesterday flashed to this no-go Gigabyte F7 version - Suddenly a notice popped up, stating that my SATA3 was about to be updated. Well ok..thanks for that, anyway!

Cheers, Morten


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sissor* 







Yep! That F7x did it, thanks Jim!

What is actually the revision history from Beta F7p up to F7x - do you know?

I wooooooooooooonder...why GigaByte has a no-go BIOS on their own official website???!! Outrages!
However, I noticed something unusual when I yesterday flashed to this no-go Gigabyte F7 version - Suddenly a notice popped up, stating that my SATA3 was about to be updated. Well ok..thanks for that, anyway!

Cheers, Morten









You're welcome! I'm not named Jim







Mac works good







There were a lot of stability/hardware updates, but I don't know where they track the changes at. Sorry.







Maybe stasio may know.







The Official F7 BIOS works for my day to day overclock, but the Betas don't. The Betas work for my max overclock, but the official doesn't.







You're welcome again!


----------



## Johnny Rook

Newest member reporting!









I've changed my 20 months old -- yet, great --, GA-EX58-UD5 Rev.1 board for the GA-X58A-UD7 board and I must say I'm pleased. 
I only need EK WB to release the UD7 Mosfets WB kit to be in OC heaven.


















CPU-Z Validation

The vcore was a bit high because, I changed also my old i7-920 C0 for a D0 one and I was in the process of discovering this stepping abilities. 
Since the old i7-920 C0 needed 1.51V vcore @ 4200Mhz, I still can't quite believe this 920 D0 reaches 4500Mhz with less!









A LinX 20 test run (Problem Size: 11530):










Here's the rig caught in the act of Prime95 stress testing (+2h in Blend test):










The system was running under the following settings:

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: [x21]
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.515GHz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: [All]
CPU Multi Threading........................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................: [Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: [Disabled]

QPI Clock Ratio............................: [x36]
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.74GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: [x17]
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3655MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: [215]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: []
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [x8]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1720
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: [100]
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: [0ps]

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: []
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [x8]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1720MHz
Performance Enhance........................:  [Standard]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: [Auto]

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: [Standard]
CPU Vcore..................................: [1.2835V]
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: [0.2250V]
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: [1.435V]
CPU PLL....................................: [Normal]
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: [Auto]
QPI PLL....................................: [Auto]
IOH Core...................................: [Normal]
ICH I/O....................................: [Auto]
ICH Core...................................: [Auto]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: [1.56V]
DRAM Termination...........................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: [Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: [Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: [Auto]

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................: [Disabled]

**EDIT 1**

Two pictures:

*Before *[EX58-UD5 (I really loved this board)]:



*After* [X58A-UD7 + GTS250 (Temporary wc loop; will add 2nd loop and hope EK WB releases the kit for this board)]:



**EDIT 2**

Never mind the EK blocks comment, I just saw there has been a kit for a while now







As EK doesn't have the full board kit for X58A-UD5, which s basically the same board as X58A-UD7, I assume there was none to UD7 as well. I'm glad there is. Going to buy ASAP!









*Johnny*


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook* 
Newest member reporting!







...
*Johnny*

Welcome and added to the official members list!







If you could edit your post and post your BIOS settings for your 4515.12MHz OC, that would be excellent!


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Welcome and added to the official members list!









Thank you for the warm welcome to the Club and also, I appreciate you adding my nick to the member's list. Thank you very much, indeed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
If you could edit your post and post your BIOS settings for your 4515.12MHz OC, that would be excellent!









Done!









I don't recall if the "IOH Core" voltage was 1.12V or [Normal] but, nowadays, I don't change this setting anymore, since my experience tells me the X58 chip runs fine @ stock 1.10V even with a decent OC such as 4.5GHz is, and when in [Auto], the board does increase this voltage considerably, which I think is unnecessary around 4.5GHz, so I'm 90% sure I set [Normal].

My primary goal at the time I did that OC, was to learn more about the CPU I had in hands and I wasn't really caring much for the DDR3 timings and SPD. All I wanted from the RAM was that it wouldn't contribute to system instability by setting timings to tight. So, I set the "Performance Enhance" to [Standard] and the "DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)" to [Auto]. The board automatically sets the RAM timings according to "Memory Frequency" and that's why the timings were as they were.
Meanwhile, I was able to prove these Corsair XMS3 sticks are stable @ 860Mhz (2:8) with 1.56V and 9-9-9-24 timings.
Another thing I know now about my i7-920 D0 was that its "QPI Link Speed" requires a QPI/Vtt of 1.37V @ 7.74Ghz and not 1.43V.

I have a question concerning the board that I would like to see answered, if possible:
When I had the EX58-UD5 rev.1, the application EasyTune 6 reported two temperature readings under HWMonitor: one bar for "System" and the other bar for "CPU".
Now, that I have the X58A-UD7, ET6 reads the "CPU" temp. but not the "System" temp. Note that the System temp. bar totally disappeared from HWMonitor tab. Does anyone knows why this happens and if there's a fix?

Thanks in advance,









*Johnny*


----------



## yosr

i would enjoy this topic ihave one .how ?


----------



## Johnny Rook

You need owning the board -- you own. You'll need also, a CPU-Z validation link and the BIOS template filled with settings you have.

Refer to first page for rules to join.









*Johnny*


----------



## Manuel

Quick doubt: With all these new cases coming out with usb 3.0 front ports, is it possible to plug the cables into this MB just like the 2.0, or will they have to go all the way back to the external I/O panel (3.0) as shown in the pic (HAF-X example)?


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manuel*


Quick doubt: With all these new cases coming out with usb 3.0 front ports, is it possible to plug the cables into this MB just like the 2.0, or will they have to go all the way back to the external I/O panel (3.0) as shown in the pic (HAF-X example)?


The headers conform to USB 2.0/1.1 so, USB 3.0 only through back panel.
Refer to manual, pag. 36 for details.

*Johnny*


----------



## Pis

About the LED bug?

Mine shows "FF".

Is that normal?

Can we set the led indicator (led bug) to monitor cpu temp.?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pis* 
About the LED bug?

Mine shows "FF".

Is that normal?

Can we set the led indicator (led bug) to monitor cpu temp.?

FF means Full On.







You could get RealTemp or GT from here or here to monitor your CPU with.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:

About the LED bug?
Mine shows "FF".
Is that normal?
Can we set the led indicator (led bug) to monitor cpu temp.?
"FF" is the code for "Boot attempt (INT 9h)". When the "attempt" succeeds and the PC loads into the O.S., the "FF" is displayed. Perfectly normal.

No, afaik, you can not set the CPU temps to display in POST Error Code LED. There are another branded boards which can, but not Gigabyte branded boards.

*Johnny*


----------



## Pis

Debug LED not bug led LOL

Ok, now I understand, thanks


----------



## Manuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook* 
The headers conform to USB 2.0/1.1 so, USB 3.0 only through back panel.
Refer to manual, pag. 36 for details.

*Johnny*

Was afraid that would be the case and kind of hoping there might be a workaround. Obrigado


----------



## _REAPER_

4.8ghz stable on this board at 1.5vcore.. I will go for 5.0ghz on water no ln2 for this next run. I will post my screenshot when I get eveyrthing stable


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
4.8ghz stable on this board at 1.5vcore.. I will go for 5.0ghz on water no ln2 for this next run. I will post my screenshot when I get everything stable

Looking great!







+Rep


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Well add me! Though whats the name of the BIOS? like does it have one?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive* 
Well add me! Though whats the name of the BIOS? like does it have one?

Welcome and added to the owners list!







You can find the latest BIOS here [click here] and in the first post under LATEST BIOS.


----------



## mrtomek

just managed to get the watercooling in, now it time to hit the 4ghz mark (with a little help







)


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
just managed to get the watercooling in, now it time to hit the 4ghz mark (with a little help







)









Looks nice and clean in there!







+Rep


----------



## _REAPER_

If you need help getting to 4.0ghz let me know I will send you bios settings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
just managed to get the watercooling in, now it time to hit the 4ghz mark (with a little help







)


----------



## mrtomek

^Yes please!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
If you need help getting to 4.0ghz let me know I will send you bios settings

I have absolutely no idea about watercooling, but your picture seems to be very nice/complete.... Still is there northbridge cooling missing or is it my idea... I do not see any tubes connected over the NB.

Edit: Just noticed something else as well... Your GPU is not connected in PCIX16 1 slot as suggested in the UD7 manual... but in *PCIX16 2* slot ?!


----------



## _REAPER_

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.0
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,4
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:103
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.27500v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.280v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.80v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.50v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.10v
IOH Core.....................................:1.10v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.10v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


----------



## mrtomek

There is little to no room in the p183 case so I had to mount all the radiators off centre to the fans unfortunately the new position had one of the barbs sitting right above the nothbridge barbs so I didn't really feel like cramming all those pipes next to eachother. I lowered the gpu to give abit more room for the tubing, do you think having it in the other slot is going to lower performance? I'd rather have it up there but again it comes down to room this case is a pain in the ass to fit anything in.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
...do you think having it in the other slot is going to lower performance?...

It won't lower performance at all.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
It won't lower performance at all.









MacG33 knows better... I suppose he has checked this through benchmarks on both PCIx16 slots.

I haven't gone through any bench comparing the 2 positions, but just refer to the manual since its my only source of info.


----------



## MacG32

Update under the BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE area









BIOS Settings Posting Template Text File

Also, all files under the FILES area are direct downloads now, thanks to www.FileDen.com !


----------



## Manuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.0
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,4
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:103
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:7
tRCD.........................................:7
tRP..........................................:7
tRAS.........................................:19
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:27
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:4
tWR..........................................: 8
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 60
tRTP.........................................:4
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.27500v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.280v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.80v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.50v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.10v
IOH Core.....................................:1.10v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.10v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]

would you make any change for an i7 930 rather than the multiplier( 20 => 21 ) ?


----------



## mrtomek

Mines a d0 so I get the 21 multiplier aswell


----------



## _REAPER_

If you guys want bios settings send me a pm and I will send you bios settings for any cpu you need. I have bios settings for I7 920 DO stepping 4.0-4.2-4.4ghz and for the I7 930 I have 4.0-4.2-4.4ghz i need to know if you have water cooling or aircooling that makes a difference in settings. just send me a pm and I will get you the info asap.

Originally you only asked for 4.0ghz and I sent you the most stable settings that I have and just because you have a 21 multi does not mean that it is the most stable settings for the cpu speed you are requesting.


----------



## mrtomek

I'll put the settings in on Monday, cheers mate.


----------



## mrtomek

I put your setting in reaper and it all seemed pretty good. I managed to run 3dMarkVantage without any worries, although when I put prime 95 on I got a blue screen.

I thought it might be the ram so u put those back to setting which I knew worked, but I still got the same issue, apart from that the only difference was QPI/VTT Voltage which I had set at 1.275 as opposed to 1.28


----------



## _REAPER_

Not all settings will be the same I am glad you got that working for you.. you might need just a little more voltage if your getting bsod but stay under 1.3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
I put your setting in reaper and it all seemed pretty good. I managed to run 3dMarkVantage without any worries, although when I put prime 95 on I got a blue screen.

I thought it might be the ram so u put those back to setting which I knew worked, but I still got the same issue, apart from that the only difference was QPI/VTT Voltage which I had set at 1.275 as opposed to 1.28


----------



## ElGreco

Hi,

I am interested on overclocking my I7-960 with UD7 r.1. Unfortunately not many guys have bought this cpu, so if any of you who actually own the i7-960 and have successfully and efficiently overclocked your cpu, I would be very interested to know your bios settings.

Thanks a LOT!


----------



## MacG32

Depending on the BIOS I am using, is what my overclock settings will be.

With F7, I can raise the BCLK Freq, it raises the Uncore Freq, and will stay stable. I don't have to raise any voltages to stabilize the Uncore. I raise the CPU Vcore to get stable. There's a lot more heat generated by using this BIOS.

With F7x Beta, I can't raise the BCLK Freq, because it raises the Uncore Freq, and there's nothing I can do to get it stable. I instead have to raise the CPU Clock Ratio and leave the BCLK Freq at stock. I raise the CPU Vcore to get stable. There's a lot less heat generated by using this BIOS.

In both cases, all CPU Cores are enabled. Multi Threading, Thermal Monitor, and Bi-Directional PROCHOT are enabled. The QPI Link Speed is set as close to max without ever trying to go over much. PCI Express Freq is Auto. CPU and PCI Express Clock Drives are 800 and 900. Memory is set manually to the X.M.P. settings and never raised or lowered. Performance Enhance is Extreme. DRAM Timing Selectable is Quick. LoadLine Calibration is Level 2. QPI/VTT Voltage is 1.23500V. IOH Core is 1.140V. DRAM Voltage is 1.680V. Isochronous Support and Virtualization Technology are both enabled.

These settings are dictated by and are for my RAM: QPI/VTT Voltage at 1.23500V and DRAM Voltage at 1.680V. My IOH Core on Auto sets itself to 1.140V, so I set it that way.

Maybe this will help anyone wanting to overclock.









Here's my stable 24/7 4GHz OC:

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 25x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.00GHz ( 160x25)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x44
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.04GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:  160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:  900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Extreme
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 36
tRRD ......................................: 5
tWTR ......................................: 6
tWR........................................: 12
tWTP.......................................: 24
tWL........................................: 8
tRFC.......................................: 88
tRTP.......................................: 6
tFAW.......................................: 24
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.28750V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.23500V
CPU PLL....................................: Auto
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: 1.140V
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.680V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## Gorki

Hy guys.
I have been watching this (and few other) thread for some time and finally decide to register and make my first post here.








I own ud7 rev 1 board for several months and I rally must admit that I'm very happy to see it running smooth.
I'm really having loots of fun with it, even on air, I'm hoping for some better results soon when I upgrade my cooling -> water.
I've updated my system specs few min ago, however I'm still not sure what should I do to bump my performance. Today I flashed F7x and start playing with it. I had F7u before and I did not like it that much.
Here is progress. I still have to try Extreme memory settings, this one is set to Turbo. I'm open for suggestions. I'm not sure how much performance impact wold be if I play with memory RTL settings?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
Hy guys.
I have been watching this (and few other) thread for some time and finally decide to register and make my first post here.








I own ud7 rev 1 board for several months and I rally must admit that I'm very happy to see it running smooth.
I'm really having loots of fun with it, even on air, I'm hoping for some better results soon when I upgrade my cooling -> water.
I've updated my system specs few min ago, however I'm still not sure what should I do to bump my performance. Today I flashed F7x and start playing with it. I had F7u before and I did not like it that much.
Here is progress. I still have to try Extreme memory settings, this one is set to Turbo. I'm open for suggestions. I'm not sure how much performance impact wold be if I play with memory RTL settings?

Welcome and added to the owners list!







Your OC is very good!







Here's The Intel Core i7 Series Batch Guide. You can check your OC with other 920s.







You could try tightening up your memory timings, but it won't impact performance much. If you would post your BIOS settings and a CPU-Z Validation screen shot with that OC, I can add you to the Official owners list.


----------



## mrtomek

Tell you what its CPU is putting up a good fight :\\


----------



## MacG32

Update to the News and Reviews area









Bjorn3D *Rev 2.0* Review 17 September 2010

OCaholic Review 30 August 2010

TechArena Review 16 July 2010


----------



## mrtomek

Lowered the multiplier to 19x and raised the blk seems to be much more stable for me at a lower Vcore, I have been doing small stress tests to see how low I can get it, its sitting at 1.28 right now at 4009Mhz. The Qpi/vtt is currently at 1.33 I plan on lowering that more once I get the memory back upto its rated speeds.
On the right track?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
Lowered the multiplier to 19x and raised the blk seems to be much more stable for me at a lower Vcore, I have been doing small stress tests to see how low I can get it, its sitting at 1.28 right now at 4009Mhz. The Qpi/vtt is currently at 1.33 I plan on lowering that more once I get the memory back upto its rated speeds.
On the right track?

Sounding very good.


----------



## MacG32

Interesting OC story here.


----------



## mrtomek

Why when I set the multiplier to 21x in the bios it does not do the same in windows?
Instead it goes back to 20x and after reboot you can see in the bios that it has gone back to a 20x multiplier.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Welcome and added to the owners list!







Your OC is very good!







Here's The Intel Core i7 Series Batch Guide. You can check your OC with other 920s.







You could try tightening up your memory timings, but it won't impact performance much. If you would post your BIOS settings and a CPU-Z Validation screen shot with that OC, I can add you to the Official owners list.









Thanks for warm welcome MacG32, and for heads up. You bumped me a little bit with that Cpu batch guide. I almost forget how nice batch I have *3949A372*








Well here it is validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408448

and bios template running F7x bios









Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2 Ghz (200*21)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3600 Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 6
tRCD.......................................: 6
tRP........................................: 6
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.325
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.14
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## mrtomek

So far so good, although I want my memory running at 2000mhz and I want that 21x multiplier!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1409571
F7

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (200*20)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3400 Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Disable
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.50
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.30625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.295
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.14
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.50
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
Why when I set the multiplier to 21x in the bios it does not do the same in windows?
Instead it goes back to 20x and after reboot you can see in the bios that it has gone back to a 20x multiplier.

I've never seen that before. If you're using ET6, then it may be resetting it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
Thanks for warm welcome MacG32, and for heads up. You bumped me a little bit with that Cpu batch guide. I almost forget how nice batch I have *3949A372*








Well here it is validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408448

and bios template running F7x bios









You're welcome and have been added to the official owners list!







If I could get the name of your CPU cooler, then the addition will be complete.


----------



## mrtomek

No I dont use ET6 my initial assumption was that it may be because I had turbo boost turned off, but I never tested this theory.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
No I dont use ET6 my initial assumption was that it may be because I had turbo boost turned off, but I never tested this theory.

You've also been added to the official owners list!







Could be EIST and/or Cx State Support.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
You're welcome and have been added to the official owners list!







If I could get the name of your CPU cooler, then the addition will be complete.









Sure you can. I'm using Thermalright Ultra-120 extreme with some cheap sharkoon fan @1700 rpm.
Cheers.


----------



## _AntLionBR_

I'm having trouble here with the program EasyTune. Every time I try to add / cut something (even 0.00025v) the software crashes, and I am forced to reboot. Has anyone experienced this? Does anyone know another version of EasyTune for download, without this problem?

PS: My English is not the best, I hope you understand.

Thanks!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_AntLionBR_*


I'm having trouble here with the program EasyTune. Every time I try to add / cut something (even 0.00025v) the software crashes, and I am forced to reboot. Has anyone experienced this? Does anyone know another version of EasyTune for download, without this problem?

PS: My English is not the best, I hope you understand.

Thanks!


Welcome and added to the owners list!







I sure haven't had that problem. You could download the latest version here: EasyTune6 B10.0728.1


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Sure you can. I'm using Thermalright Ultra-120 extreme with some cheap sharkoon fan @1700 rpm.
Cheers.










Thank you kindly!


----------



## mrtomek

I have been trying to get my memory to 2000mhz for time time now.
The general settings I have been using are.

CPU Clock Ratio.......................: 20x
CPU Frequency ...............(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (200*20)
QPI Clock Ratio.......................: x36
QPI Link Speed............ ...(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio............... ...: x21
Uncore Frequency............(MHz): 4200 Mhz

Base Clock(BCLK) Control..........: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz).......... ....: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)..: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)...........: 2000

Cas Latency Time....................: 9
tRCD.....................................: 9
tRP.......................................: 9
tRAS.....................................: 24

LoadLine Calibration.................: level 2
CPU Vcore.............................: 1.30625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).............: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage....................: 1.295
CPU PLL................................: 1.80

DRAM Voltage........................: 1.60

I have been raising the QPI/VTT all the way to 1.515 at one stage and it still wouldn't even boot. Along with a max DRAM voltage of 1.65 no matter what adjustments I made it would not boot at all. Until I just left QPI/VTT at auto and it booted! But crashed shortly after reaching desktop.

HELP!

EDIT:I tried to see what voltage was being used when it was in Auto but the bios was not showing this.


----------



## Sin0822

wait is your ram rated to run 2000mhz? on auto i bet it pushed the qpi to 1.55-1.6 thats what it does for me. if you call gskill they might even tell you to run your qpi that high. 2000mhz ram especially in large size like 12gb has to have 1.5-1.6 qpi.


----------



## mrtomek

yes


----------



## Sin0822

idk if you wanna do this but you can try 1.55-1.6, maybe even 1.7-1.8 dram, do it at your own risk i dont wanna be responsible for a broken cpu or mobo.


----------



## mrtomek

I had it running at 1.6 DRAM and 1.515 QPI at one stage.
I dont want to push the memory anywhere over 1.66 and I have seen stable clocks of 2000MHz on this ram at 1.5. Ill have a go at raising the QPI abit further but this gets me paranoid :\\


----------



## Sin0822

if you research you can saftley bump it over 1.66 as long as qpi is within .5v. SEE intel says dont go over 1.65 b/c stop qpi is 1.15 get it? you have to bump qpi to bump dram.


----------



## mrtomek

1.615 QPI and 1.64 DRAM at the moment, seems stable (or Not)


----------



## Sin0822

thats a ****load of qpi man, im telling you just watch out. id raise dram before i ever raised qpi that high.


----------



## Trigunflame

If you run very high speed memory and/or have extremely high uncore, you pretty much Have to run 1.6v+ QPI/VTT to get stable - that's just how it is unless you have an amazing IMC.

Memory Manufactures (G.SKill in particular) routinely suggest just the same. It's very unlikely to hurt anything, even on Air.


----------



## _AntLionBR_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Welcome and added to the owners list!







I sure haven't had that problem. You could download the latest version here: EasyTune6 B10.0728.1









Problem solved. Thanks.

Final test at 975 EE @ 4.0GHz.

vCore 1.30000v
VTT: 1.355v
IOH: 1.18v
DRAM: 1.64 - 1600MHz 6-8-6-20
PLL: 1.60v
QPI PLL: 1.20v
ICH 1.14v
ICH I/O: Normal
PCIE: Auto


----------



## mrtomek

Did some further tests and couldn't get qpi any lower without it becoming unstable, in the end I'm looking at 1.615 qpi and 1.64 dram. I think I'm done for the day a piece of cable flew into one of the fans just as I had reset it with a higher voltage. I heard a loud screeching noise and almost **** myself :s haha


----------



## dr_dx

I am getting a UD7 here in a couple of days and wanted to run a 3x4 2000/c9 kit on it. I have seen a few people that were unable to get it to work. Has anyone successfully done it? @ 2000?

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## mrtomek

The settings I have at the ^moment seem stable I had prime 95 running for about half an hour at that point I thought I would have a go at some lower voltages this is when I had quite a few issues. Saying that when I had my CPU clocked at 3.6ghz it was a breeze getting these sticks to 1800mhz


----------



## mrtomek

If I remember right I had the dram at 1.54v and qpi at 1.295v I think


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_AntLionBR_* 
Problem solved. Thanks.

Final test at 975 EE @ 4.0GHz.

vCore 1.30000v
VTT: 1.355v
IOH: 1.18v
DRAM: 1.64 - 1600MHz 6-8-6-20
PLL: 1.60v
QPI PLL: 1.20v
ICH 1.14v
ICH I/O: Normal
PCIE: Auto

You're welcome.







Looking good.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
...I heard a loud screeching noise and almost **** myself :s haha

lmao









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
I am getting a UD7 here in a couple of days and wanted to run a 3x4 2000/c9 kit on it. I have seen a few people that were unable to get it to work. Has anyone successfully done it? @ 2000?

Thanks,
Dr_DX

Looking forward to adding a new member.







Well, we've had these members that got close: 12GB Kingston HYPERX T1 [email protected] and 6GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2000 @ 1820MHz. It seems 16-1800+ might be as far as it goes, when your processor is at it's max overclock.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
The settings I have at the ^moment seem stable I had prime 95 running for about half an hour at that point I thought I would have a go at some lower voltages this is when I had quite a few issues. Saying that when I had my CPU clocked at 3.6ghz it was a breeze getting these sticks to 1800mhz

I would say, first lower your Uncore Clock Ratio, so the Uncore Frequency is only 4000Mhz. Next try setting your QPI and DRAM back to their voltages used in your 3.6GHz OC and lowering the timings. 9-9-9-25 through 27, then 10-10-10-24 through 27. I've noticed when the Uncore Frequency is so high, it seems you have to lower your timings some to get stable again. I hope that helps.


----------



## mrtomek

That sounds good Mac I'll give it a go.
The only reason I had the uncore so high is because the gigabyte overclocking tutorial suggested to have the uncore at 2x +1 the memory frequency but saying that I'm not comfortable having the qpi voltage so high. Good idea changing the timings though, even if I can find something stable at 10 10 10 24 I can always try dropping them from that point.


----------



## gobbo353

Hey guys..

I have G Skill Trident @ 2064 (or lil higher) with 4.4 OC no prob.. you will need the 1.59 QPI for 2000 at least - period.. I have researched a lot regarding this also since building my new rig and haven't seen anyone do much better..

You can raise your memV to 1.7 safely also but prefer to stick to 1.68 max althoguh presently i'm at 1.64 from memory (on another pc atm).. Timings are stock 99924 Turbo 2T.. currently attempting to push to T1 Extreme but with 4.4 OC it's a bit fiddly.. I can do it with 16-1700 range and tight timings no prob.. anyway never say never though









Also not convinced higher bandwidth over tighter timings is worth it unless fine tuning your benchmarks







Although as i have the luxury i'm exploring it.

Basically just confirming your findings to date

p.s. agreed.. the x2 +1 is fine but uncore over 4000 and your pushing your luck


----------



## mrtomek

^ So happy you posted! There is hope for me afterall

Can someone please explain this standard, turbo, extreme thing? I just always had it set on standard as I always thought of it as a dud setting for some reason.

EDIT: I only say this because I don't see any actual figures being changed

Turbo enabled and 2T on the clocks plus a lower QPI and DRAM voltage saved me about .2sec in super pi at 1M


----------



## Padeiro

I have just purchased a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 with a I7 930 processor for my new build and ever since I have finished it last week it will just lockup for no reason in Win7 or while running Memtest86 last night. I have looked at event logs and there is no windows errors except for telling me I had to do a hard boot to recover. I am guessing it is bios setting that is configured incorrectly. I have manually setup the RAM which is Mushkin 998805 in BIOS. I am running BIOS version F7. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mrtomek

Have you tried going into bios and selecting "load optimized defaults" then save and exit otherwise there is also the fail safe setting above it.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


^ So happy you posted! There is hope for me afterall

Can someone please explain this standard, turbo, extreme thing? I just always had it set on standard as I always thought of it as a dud setting for some reason.

EDIT: I only say this because I don't see any actual figures being changed

Turbo enabled and 2T on the clocks plus a lower QPI and DRAM voltage saved me about .2sec in super pi at 1M


Cool.. Yeah well it's related to your internal timings as you probably realised by now with the super pi improvement.. basically extreme is tighter than turbo etc.. But real world performance you won't notice particularly..

that in mind i always prefer extreme mode and most of us here are probably avid benchers so.. lol yeah superpi 1m my quickest is 9.050.. Can't break into the 8's dammit..

hey on an important note.. reading your sig.. at 1600 mate you can set your timings to 8-9-8-20 at 1.64.. QPI vtt 1.61.. (or even as per my sig 7-8-7-20 @1.62 mV is a breeze in) should be good to go off the bat..

otherwise could prob lower mem volt somewhat after that for 8-9-8-20.. can't remember lowest.. think 1.58 but don't quote me







i'll double check for you later yeah dude!!
luck


----------



## mrtomek

Got my best today at 10.213 still haven't got under 10, I think I'm really close to finding a stable 2000mhz. 1.66DRAM 1.595QPI 9-9-9-24-2T turbo, tried a bunch of lower QPI voltages = no decent result. Uni is busting my balls at the moment so hopefully I can find some time to find a stable setting tomorrow night.


----------



## Sin0822

have you tried messing with the qpi pll? you can safely take it to 1.3


----------



## _REAPER_

You can take your QPI higher and have to run it pretty high to get your ram to run at 2000mhz with the i7 920/930 etc. I will post bios settings for 4.2ghz 2000mhz ram later this afternoon.. keep in mind not all my settings will match your settings but should give you something to work with.


----------



## _REAPER_

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x20
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):4,000
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:103
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x10
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:2,000
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Quick]
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:9
tRCD.........................................:9
tRP..........................................:9
tRAS.........................................:24
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:33
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:5
tWR..........................................: 10
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 72
tRTP.........................................:5
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:2
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:9
tRCD.........................................:9
tRP..........................................:9
tRAS.........................................:24
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:33
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:5
tWR..........................................: 10
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 72
tRTP.........................................:5
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:2
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:9
tRCD.........................................:9
tRP..........................................:9
tRAS.........................................:24
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:33
tRRD ........................................:4
tWTR ........................................:5
tWR..........................................: 10
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: 72
tRTP.........................................:5
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:2
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 2]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.325v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.580v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.86v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.50v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.30v
IOH Core.....................................:1.40v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.60v
ICH Core.....................................:1.30v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.60v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


----------



## mrtomek

^ that's fairly close to what I've got going now QPI 1.595 DRAM 1.66 getting close to something stable. Ill have a go at some of the other timings you have entered there. Haven't played with CPU pll yett


----------



## _REAPER_

Keep in mind your not going to get a huge increase when taking your ram to 2000mhz you should instead try to tighter timings at say around 1600mhz..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
^ that's fairly close to what I've got going now QPI 1.595 DRAM 1.66 getting close to something stable. Ill have a go at some of the other timings you have entered there. Haven't played with CPU pll yett


----------



## mrtomek

Yea fair enough, but it's more about just getting there now. hell the memory says it can do 2000mhz so it better be able to do it! Me vs gskill and gigabyte ha. In the end I'd go for lower voltages, tighter timings and lower MHz. Got my bios profile saved as whoooah so it should earn it's title.


----------



## _REAPER_

Yeah i had to get my ram running at 2000mhz as well just to do it because that is the rated speed but I run mine now at 1600mhz now at 4.4ghz..


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
have you tried messing with the qpi pll? you can safely take it to 1.3

Hi,

I noticed that you have U7 with Rev. 2.0

Please tell me if there any diffrent between it and between Rev 1, since i am palning to buy one of those M.B and i want to check out what is the diffrent between both Rev. 1 and Rev. 2

Please let me know

Thank you


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

OMG i just got this board and no matter what setting i use when OC'ing i get a C1 error


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Hi,

I noticed that you have U7 with Rev. 2.0

Please tell me if there any diffrent between it and between Rev 1, since i am palning to buy one of those M.B and i want to check out what is the diffrent between both Rev. 1 and Rev. 2

Please let me know

Thank you

This is one of them, thus there is no waterblock on rev 2 board, just regular heatsink.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
OMG i just got this board and no matter what setting i use when OC'ing i get a C1 error










What bios do you use? Can you run it at stock settings?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i am on F7 BIOS
yes i can at stock but as soon as i change anything in the BIOS i get a C1 error on the next boot up


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
i am on F7 BIOS
yes i can at stock but as soon as i change anything in the BIOS i get a C1 error on the next boot up









Have you tried reseting bios and loading optimised settings before you start OC? Do you have USB keyboard/mouse support disabled in bios?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

yep tried that and have USB keyboard/mouse support enabled in bios


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
yep tried that and have USB keyboard/mouse support enabled in bios

So disabling this does not help at all?

What about other bios settings? Voltages etc... Could you post those please. Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
So disabling this does not help at all?

What about other bios settings? Voltages etc... Could you post those please. Cheers!









Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [20 ]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [Disable]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[enable]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [Disable]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [Disable]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [Disable]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [Disable]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [Enable]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [Enable]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[7.2]
Uncore Frequency ............................[3200]
Isonchronous Frequency ......................[Enable]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [Enable]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[200]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........................ [100]
C.I.A.2........................................... .. [-]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [prfile 1]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [ 8]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [Quick]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [Level2]
CPU Vcore ..............................[1.35875] (was stable at 1.28V on my P6T deluxe)
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v .................[1.435]
CPU PLL 1.800v .........................[1.86]
PCIE 1.500v ...........................[1.54]
QPI PLL 1.100v ........................[1.14]
IOH Core 1.100v .......................[1.58]
ICH I/O 1.500v ........................[1.14]
ICH Core 1.1v .........................[1.14]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. [1.64]
DRAM Termination 0.750v.......... [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v ........[AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v ........[AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v ........[AUTO]


----------



## Gorki

Performance Enhance ...................... [Standard] try Turbo or Extreme
...
PCIE 1.500v ...........................[1.54] you might wont to reduce this to default value 1.50v
IOH Core 1.100v .......................[1.58] reduce to default value 1.10 and slowly bump it two notches if you notice instability later on.
ICH I/O 1.500v ........................[1.14] leave it to default value 1.50v

What about memory timings?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

[email protected] 1.65v so stock settings


----------



## mrtomek

^tehe tehe


----------



## mrtomek

Go back a few pages, I have been trying to get a stable clock at those settings for some time.


----------



## mrtomek

Just ran prime 95 for a good hour and a half without any errors. I think I may have found a stable config. When I know for sure I will post up the bios settings


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Padeiro*


I have just purchased a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 with a I7 930 processor for my new build and ever since I have finished it last week it will just lockup for no reason in Win7 or while running Memtest86 last night. I have looked at event logs and there is no windows errors except for telling me I had to do a hard boot to recover. I am guessing it is bios setting that is configured incorrectly. I have manually setup the RAM which is Mushkin 998805 in BIOS. I am running BIOS version F7. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Welcome and added to the owners list!







Have you tried stability testing in prime95 and/or Linx? If you get an error, stop the tests, then make minor voltage adjustments in Gigabyte's ET6. Start the tests up again to see if it's stable. Once it's stable, write the changes down and plug them in to your BIOS. Hope that helps.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


OMG i just got this board and no matter what setting i use when OC'ing i get a C1 error










Welcome aboard pal and added to the owners list!







Why do you keep breaking it?







Here's a cheat sheet for you. It should get you pretty close. You could try BIOS F7x and see what that does for you.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

thank you for that i am out of time today for OC'ing but will do it tomorrow


----------



## MacG32

Live benching of the UD9 right now at http://www.livestream.com/bassbench


----------



## bgraves

The table that MacG32 posted for the i7 930 overclock is just what this amateur needs. Is there such a table for a 975?


----------



## mrtomek

Woop Woop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414605
F7 Bios

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (200*20)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 4000 Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.66
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.59
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.30625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.59
CPU PLL....................................: 1.86
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.14
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

well done dude 
i am so copying them settings lol


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bgraves*


The table that MacG32 posted for the i7 930 overclock is just what this amateur needs. Is there such a table for a 975?


I haven't seen one for a 975.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Woop Woop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414605
F7 Bios

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (200*20)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 4000 Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.66
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.59
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.30625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.59
CPU PLL....................................: 1.86
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.14
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


Looks great!







Updated the OP with the new info.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i have booted with them settings








just running prime 95


----------



## mrtomek

Let me know how it goes,


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

had to up the vcore one notch but apart from that it is going good 
max temp atm is 75C though


----------



## rubema

Hope that i can reach 4.6, good and stable..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415572


----------



## Sin0822

you can easily do 200blck, but can your cpu do it? i havent seen a 950 at 4.6 let alone 4.5 yet.


----------



## mrtomek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
had to up the vcore one notch but apart from that it is going good
max temp atm is 75C though









At least it'll warm up the room during winter







save that profile as "heater"


----------



## _REAPER_

The only way you can get 4.6ghz stable is if you have a really good cooling system for your cpu.. I have a 360 rad and a 240 rad on my cpu that is the only way I could get my cpu cool enough to run it at the speeds I run at. Good luck getting your 920 past 4.4ghz stable.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

yay

Code:


Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (200*20)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 4000 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.66
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.59
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.312
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.59
CPU PLL....................................: 1.86
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.220
ICH I/O....................................: 1.80
ICH Core...................................: 1.24
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416051
i might be able to get the Vcore lower but will try that later or i will up the clock speed to 4.2


----------



## mrtomek

Good luck getting that vcore lower, I think I may need to up mine one notch


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i might just leave the Vcore as it is and just up it to 4.2GHz 
though i dont know if i should up the CPU ratio to x21 or up the base clock to 210


----------



## mrtomek

Id go for the CPU ratio, unless you plan on upping the base clock and lowering the memory multiplier


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

nah cba with all that stuff








will just up the CPU ratio


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


yay

Code:


Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (200*20)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 4000 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.66
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.59
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.312
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.59
CPU PLL....................................: 1.86
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.220
ICH I/O....................................: 1.80
ICH Core...................................: 1.24
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416051
i might be able to get the Vcore lower but will try that later or i will up the clock speed to 4.2


If you can post a CPU-Z Validation screeny in that post, I can make you an official member.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

what like this


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


what like this 










A validation screenshot, but it's all good.







Added to the official members list!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

like the validation link it put in the post with bios settings 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416051








yes i am a offical member of something







lol


----------



## MacG32

*Exactly like this.*









*1. Using: The BIOS Settings Posting Template Text File*

*2. Fill In And Post Your BIOS Settings*

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 34x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.53GHz ( 133x34)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.4GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:  133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:  700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.54375V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: 1.880V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

*3. Post A CPU-Z Validation Link*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1255369

*That's It. Too Easy!*


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

ahh i see now








i will go hide in a cornor for being so stupid







lol


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


ahh i see now








i will go hide in a cornor for being so stupid







lol


My fault, your mistake.







I added an (Example) to the official rules in the OP.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

well after dinner i will try 4.2 and if it works i will post it correctly


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


well after dinner i will try 4.2 and if it works i will post it correctly










I have faith in you.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

someone has to







lol


----------



## MacG32

Updated:







*-------BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE-------* BIOS Settings Posting Template Text File

The Fixed System Font doesn't align the text correctly in the previously posted BIOS templates when viewed with Google Chrome, so The Courier New Font is now used in the BIOS templates to correct this problem.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

doesnt let me set my ratio to x21 
i go into bios set it press save and exit but it doesnt save it


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
doesnt let me set my ratio to x21
i go into bios set it press save and exit but it doesnt save it

This might help!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

so lower my multi and higher my base clock?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
so lower my multi and higher my base clock?

I can't tell you what or how to OC. Every processor and board is different. I can show you some stuff that might have you look at things from a different angle.







Like, Gigabyte Core i7 920 4GHz Overclocking Tutorial


----------



## Chrono Detector

Those template sheets, do you manually fill it out or can you get the motherboard to save it and export it to somewhere else? Sorry for asking, I'm new to overclocking and all these BIOS stuff.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

This board is still a OC'rs dream, it is now affordable, as there are newer versions, and it still rocks!

Add me if I didn't say so already!


----------



## Sin0822

how are your results with the GOOC UD7 bios?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
Those template sheets, do you manually fill it out or can you get the motherboard to save it and export it to somewhere else? Sorry for asking, I'm new to overclocking and all these BIOS stuff.

You have to manually fill it out.







I added one to print and fill out in that file download.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


This board is still a OC'rs dream, it is now affordable, as there are newer versions, and it still rocks!

Add me if I didn't say so already!


its been a real nightmare for me 
first gigabyte board i have own and i am not impressed at all tbh


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
its been a real nightmare for me
first gigabyte board i have own and i am not impressed at all tbh

When you're use to other boards and bios, then there's a learning curve and that's to be expected.







You're still learning.







You don't have to change every voltage and setting to get a high/stable overclock.







Just take a look at the other member's bios settings from the first post.







This board will overclock past most others, with proper cooling.







Most day to day overclocks are around 4GHz, because of heat and wear and tear.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

my OC passed 8 hours of prime95 
then last night it decided to only pass 5 minutes and corrupt my windows install 
the only way i could get it stable was by pumping in 1.35 volts 
my asus board only needed 1.28v 
not good tbh


----------



## Gorki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


When you're use to other boards and bios, then there's a learning curve and that's to be expected.







You're still learning.







You don't have to change every voltage and setting to get a high/stable overclock.







Just take a look at the other member's bios settings from the first post.







This board will overclock past most others, with proper cooling.







Most day to day overclocks are around 4GHz, because of heat and wear and tear.










+1









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


my OC passed 8 hours of prime95 
then last night it decided to only pass 5 minutes and corrupt my windows install 
the only way i could get it stable was by pumping in 1.35 volts 
my asus board only needed 1.28v 
not good tbh


Generally you bump Vcore and Vtt but if you decide to cut those volts down you'll have to take time and bump some other volts at certain level.








You have to play with it, It takes time to fine tune it so go slowly. 
Don't give up your hopes so soon and take MacG32 advice as a good starting point.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


my OC passed 8 hours of prime95 
then last night it decided to only pass 5 minutes and corrupt my windows install 
the only way i could get it stable was by pumping in 1.35 volts 
my asus board only needed 1.28v 
not good tbh


Sorry to hear that.







Comparing boards and voltages is like apples and oranges.







It's a different board and not bad, just something to get use to.







This can give you a hand.










Click the resize bar to see it larger or the picture to go to the original post.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Generally you bump Vcore and Vtt but if you decide to cut those volts down you'll have to take time and bump some other volts at certain level.








You have to play with it, It takes time to fine tune it so go slowly. 
Don't give up your hopes so soon and take MacG32 advice as a good starting point.










Thanks and exactly.







It does takes a lot of time and patience.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

think the OCing is going to have to wait till next weekend now anyway i am completely out of time for that


----------



## mrtomek

nice! where have you been hiding that one mac


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


nice! where have you been hiding that one mac


Thanks!







It was in my big bag o'tricks.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Hi, I recently upgraded my system ... I bought a i7 930, a gigabyte of ram and rev2 UD7 g.skill trident 2000 9-9-9-24 1.65 v.

I would like to do some overclocking, but I have no experience with this ... you give me a hand?
to get at least a 3.8 ghz ... how should I set the voltage? what should I leave on auto?
thank you very much


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

what CPU cooler have you got?


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


what CPU cooler have you got?


ybris liquid cooler kit 120 ...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


Hi, I recently upgraded my system ... I bought a i7 930, a gigabyte of ram and rev2 UD7 g.skill trident 2000 9-9-9-24 1.65 v.

I would like to do some overclocking, but I have no experience with this ... you give me a hand?
to get at least a 3.8 ghz ... how should I set the voltage? what should I leave on auto?
thank you very much


If you could edit your current system in the control panel and bring it up to date, that would be great.







I'd say start here with those settings, except the memory related settings, and work from there.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

the good new from me is that lowering my ram to 1600
has made 4ghz stable again


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


the good new from me is that lowering my ram to 1600 has made 4ghz stable again










I thought you wanted 2000MHz? You'll get it back up there one day.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i do but when i have 2000mhz my cpu cooler cant handle all the higher volts so i am going to wait awhile and maybe get water cooling in the new year so i can higher the volts again


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
i do but when i have 2000mhz my cpu cooler cant handle all the higher volts so i am going to wait awhile and maybe get water cooling in the new year so i can higher the volts again

A Noctua NH-D14 with a triple fan setup or Swiftech's H20-22 Ultima XT Liquid Cooling Kit would do you good.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

with the D14 i have to remove my ram heatsinks which i dont want to do so going to give that a miss
already starting to price up a loop which is at Â£187 so far just need to decide to use blue or white tubing
(will have white LEDs lighting up the case)


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
If you could edit your current system in the control panel and bring it up to date, that would be great.







I'd say start here with those settings, except the memory related settings, and work from there.









ok thanks

I start work tomorrow and let you know if there are problems!


----------



## MacG32

I'm going to be getting an EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI E762-A1, a GTX 470, and 6GBs of Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 998826 RAM within the next few months or so. I'm in the process now of getting a CM HAF X case. My wife's going to inherit my UD7, what's leftover, and some new goodies.







So, I'll be starting a new build log for these two sometime sooner or later.


----------



## OverclockGOD

Can't wait to get!


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
If you could edit your current system in the control panel and bring it up to date, that would be great.







I'd say start here with those settings, except the memory related settings, and work from there.









cool just the cpu ... QPI is fine if you set the vtt so high?









These settings are great for a dayli use?

Thursday aspect that should get the ram ... gt + 3x2gb Corsair Dominator DHX 8-9-8-24 ... because I sold g.skill!









thanks


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I'm going to be getting an EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI E762-A1, a GTX 470, and 6GBs of Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 998826 RAM within the next few months or so. I'm in the process now of getting a CM HAF X case. My wife's going to inherit my UD7, what's leftover, and some new goodies.







So, I'll be starting a new build log for these two sometime sooner or later.









cant wait


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverclockGOD* 
Can't wait to get!

Get what?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
cool just the cpu ... QPI is fine if you set the vtt so high?









These settings are great for a daily use?

Thursday aspect that should get the ram ... gt + 3x2gb Corsair Dominator DHX 8-9-8-24 ... because I sold g.skill!









thanks

When you try the settings out, you'll have to test them with prime95's torture test. Keep an eye on your temps with something like RealTemp GT. Around 4GHz is normal for most folk's day to day settings. If your temps are too high, you'll have to lower your overclock.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
cant wait









I'm stoked







My case and MB are too cramped for everything and my wife needs something better than a laptop.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

get her 2 laptops







lol


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
get her 2 laptops







lol

Nah...







She deserves ۝ƥťᶖϻṹȿ.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

are you sure she is worthy







lol

also currently testing 4GHz @1.26V


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
are you sure she is worthy







lol

also currently testing 4GHz @1.26V









Always!







Good stuff man!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419235
just testing to see if it is stable after that i will post all the right stuff for the leader board


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419235 
just testing to see if it is stable after that i will post all the right stuff for the leader board










That's looking good and 1.28 will keep those temps low.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

hmm how odd was set to 1.26 in the BIOS :/
failed anyway and now it is at 1.28


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I'm going to be getting an EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI E762-A1, a GTX 470, and 6GBs of Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 998826 RAM within the next few months or so. I'm in the process now of getting a CM HAF X case. My wife's going to inherit my UD7, what's leftover, and some new goodies.







So, I'll be starting a new build log for these two sometime sooner or later.









Hope you won't ditch us when your wife inherits your UD7?









Any progress guys?








I'm still sitting steady on my OC...haven't had much time to play last few days...


----------



## NoGuru

Are there any major differences in these three boards?
More importantly any OCing differences?
X58A-UD3R
X58A-UD5
X58A-UD7


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


hmm how odd was set to 1.26 in the BIOS :/ 
failed anyway and now it is at 1.28










Glad you got it stable.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Hope you won't ditch us when your wife inherits your UD7?









Any progress guys?








I'm still sitting steady on my OC...haven't had much time to play last few days...


I'll still be here.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are there any major differences in these three boards?
More importantly any OCing differences? 
X58A-UD3R
X58A-UD5
X58A-UD7


Other than the obvious, no and no OC differences. I've seen them all get about the same OC results.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will not post bios setting for this as I do not want people to fry a cpu.. this was done with water only no dice and no ln2 this was benchable but not fully stable. I am working to get these settings fully stable now.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I will not post bios setting for this as I do not want people to fry a cpu.. this was done with water only no dice and no ln2 this was benchable but not fully stable. I am working to get these settings fully stable now.


Frying a CPU is what it's all about!







Post 'em up, it won't hurt anybody, just add a warning.







Outstanding OC!







+Rep


----------



## _REAPER_

LOL you say that until someone tries to find me for burning up their cpu. I am running really big rads on just my cpu alone just to get to 4.8ghz you would have trouble i think because your cooling much more than me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Frying a CPU is what it's all about!







Post 'em up, it won't hurt anybody, just add a warning.







Outstanding OC!







+Rep


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


LOL you say that until someone tries to find me for burning up their cpu. I am running really big rads on just my cpu alone just to get to 4.8ghz you would have trouble i think because your cooling much more than me.


lol I'd just duct tape a few freezer packs on my rads and go for broke.


----------



## MacG32

My HAF X just shipped out!







Gonna have to start a build log soon.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Are there any major differences in these three boards?
More importantly any OCing differences?
X58A-UD3R
X58A-UD5
X58A-UD7

They are about the same unless you're planing to go with extreme cooling, but there is no much difference there eather.








Buy one which you really like, and has better support.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I will not post bios setting for this as I do not want people to fry a cpu.. this was done with water only no dice and no ln2 this was benchable but not fully stable. I am working to get these settings fully stable now.

Don't tease us please!







Post those settings please.
BTW what wc loop do you use to cool it? I was thinking of going to quad rad on mine since summer times are really really hot in here.


----------



## fabflix

Put me on the list too!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fabflix* 
Put me on the list too!









Welcome and added to the owners list!


----------



## BaLLoCks420

hey guys i had one quick question, would it be possible to run 3-way sli and a dedicated physX card on the ud7?? ( the cards would be single slot obviously ie 3gtx480 FTWs)


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420* 
hey guys i had one quick question, would it be possible to run 3-way sli and a dedicated physX card on the ud7?? ( the cards would be single slot obviously ie 3gtx480 FTWs)

Only 3, from what I understand, but you could get a EVGA GeForce GTX 275 CO-OP using the built in GTS 250 as your PhysX card.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
They are about the same unless you're planing to go with extreme cooling, but there is no much difference there eather.








.

I am going to be doing some Extreme cooling but why would that be any different?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I am going to be doing some Extreme cooling but why would that be any different?

Generally no difference but If you're up for No.1 on _Top of the pops_ (







)nothing can be 100% sure or guarantee, thus there is individual factor involved.
Every choice is good choice in this scenario. I wish you good luck, hope you're spank it well!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
Generally no difference but If you're up for No.1 on _Top of the pops_ (







)nothing can be 100% sure or guarantee, thus there is individual factor involved.
Every choice is good choice in this scenario. I wish you good luck, hope you're spank it well!









Yeah, the reason I ask is I can spend a lot and get the UD7 or and use the built in NB water block (which is expensive for a water block) or go with the cheaper board and spend more on the chip I like. Of coarse it is all about the combination of hardware, but like on the EP45 boards some clock better then other models.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah, the reason I ask is I can spend a lot and get the UD7 or and use the built in NB water block (which is expensive for a water block) or go with the cheaper board and spend more on the chip I like. Of coarse it is all about the combination of hardware, but like on the EP45 boards some clock better then other models.
Thanks for the input.

You'll get the best bang for your buck with the X58A-UD5.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah, the reason I ask is I can spend a lot and get the UD7 or and use the built in NB water block (which is expensive for a water block) or go with the cheaper board and spend more on the chip I like. Of coarse it is all about the combination of hardware, but like on the EP45 boards some clock better then other models.
Thanks for the input.

Exactly, UD7 rev1 has wc block, it might not be the best block around but, when you buy it you payed it so why not using it if you can?
The good/bad thing is that in some countries there is small price difference of those three mbos you mention before, if that is scenario, it's best to go with one that has higher value.









With EP45 you know that ud3p OC's better than Extreme version although they are almost the same and ud3p did cost less.


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks, I will have to way my decisions.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am going to be doing some Extreme cooling but why would that be any different?


The UD7 rev.2 w/ the GOOC2010 bios is designed for extreme OC and extreme cooling. Here is link to features:

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/20...s-release.html

They also fixed the Gulftown 6 Ghz problem with the rev2 board.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Exactly, UD7 rev1 has wc block, it might not be the best block around but, when you buy it you payed it so why not using it if you can?
The good/bad thing is that in some countries there is small price difference of those three mbos you mention before, if that is scenario, it's best to go with one that has higher value.









With EP45 you know that ud3p OC's better than Extreme version although they are almost the same and ud3p did cost less.










Just FYI - Both revs (1 & 2) have chipset water block.


----------



## dr_dx

I know you lapped your 980x, but did you lap your XT as well? If so, did you use the same method as the CPU?

I am going to lap my W3680 and my HF gold (IX doesn't play well with gold). Just curious. My goal is to reach 4.5 24/7 with chilled water.

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## _REAPER_

I run my cpu at 4.4ghz 24/7 without lapping anything.. I did not want to risk it. If you have any questions I would be happy to answer them if you need bios settings for the 980x let me know as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


I know you lapped your 980x, but did you lap your XT as well? If so, did you use the same method as the CPU?

I am going to lap my W3680 and my HF gold (IX doesn't play well with gold). Just curious. My goal is to reach 4.5 24/7 with chilled water.

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I run my cpu at 4.4ghz 24/7 without lapping anything.. I did not want to risk it. If you have any questions I would be happy to answer them if you need bios settings for the 980x let me know as well.


Thanks Reaper.

Between the bow on my W3680 and the bow on my HF gold, I don't get much IHS contact. I have to lap the HF so I figured I would lap the cpu while I am there.

I will probably hit you up for your bios settings when I am at that point. I will compare your settings to MacG32's and that should give me a good starting point.

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


I know you lapped your 980x, but did you lap your XT as well? If so, did you use the same method as the CPU?

I am going to lap my W3680 and my HF gold (IX doesn't play well with gold). Just curious. My goal is to reach 4.5 24/7 with chilled water.

Thanks,
Dr_DX


My XT came smooth and completely flat.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Just FYI - Both revs (1 & 2) have chipset water block.


 Unless my eyes are playing tricks UD7 rev2 does not have water block on chipset as UD7 rev1 has.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I run my cpu at 4.4ghz 24/7 without lapping anything.. I did not want to risk it. If you have any questions I would be happy to answer them if you need bios settings for the 980x let me know as well.


*_REAPER_ *can we have that _cpu burning bios template_ please?


----------



## NoGuru

Just pulled the trigger on the UD7.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420*


hey guys i had one quick question, would it be possible to run 3-way sli and a dedicated physX card on the ud7?? ( the cards would be single slot obviously ie 3gtx480 FTWs)


Welcome and added to the owners list!







Delayed reaction.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just pulled the trigger on the UD7.


Awesome.







We will be looking forward to your membership!


----------



## MacG32

Got my HAF X in today and awaiting shipping info for water cooling parts bought in the For Sale section yesterday!







By this time next week, I should have just about everything else ordered for my two builds.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

awesome cant wait for the build log


----------



## NoGuru

MAN, I have ran a few clubs and this one is well organized. Nice work!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Got my HAF X in today and awaiting shipping info for water cooling parts bought in the For Sale section yesterday!







By this time next week, I should have just about everything else ordered for my two builds.










This is nice... I only wish I could find the "courage" to throw away my beauty (Comsos Pure Black) and get the HAF-X as well.

May I ask you please, what is the performance degradation of the second PCI_EX 16x, since you are using also PXI_EX 8x? The manual says that if you use one PCI_EX 8x, then one of the PCI_EX 16x becomes 8x.

I am asking this because I consider to buy the new (when arrives) 6970 and put it play along with my 5970. Still I have an X-FI Forte Soundcard at slot PCI_EX 8x (the last slot - just above the PSU) and I do not want my Soundcard to reduce (if thats the case as the manual mentions) my GPUs performance at 8X!

Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


awesome cant wait for the build log










2 in 1 is going to be interesting.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


MAN, I have ran a few clubs and this one is well organized. Nice work!


Thank you very much!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


This is nice... I only wish I could find the "courage" to throw away my beauty (Comsos Pure Black) and get the HAF-X as well.

May I ask you please, what is the performance degradation of the second PCI_EX 16x, since you are using also PXI_EX 8x? The manual says that if you use one PCI_EX 8x, then one of the PCI_EX 16x becomes 8x.

I am asking this because I consider to buy the new (when arrives) 6970 and put it play along with my 5970. Still I have an X-FI Forte Soundcard at slot PCI_EX 8x (the last slot - just above the PSU) and I do not want my Soundcard to reduce (if thats the case as the manual mentions) my GPUs performance at 8X!

Thanks


There's no degradation at all. High end cards don't even saturate 8x, so you're good.


----------



## _REAPER_

MAC

Can you add me to the list on the first page... If I say please. I think I have been pretty helpful on this thread.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


MAC

Can you add me to the list on the first page... If I say please. I think I have been pretty helpful on this thread.


You're there, but not officially.







I've tried to get your stable BIOS OC settings, but each time you test them and never post.







You've been a great help and support!







+Rep

-------OWNERS LIST-------

papa13
fbi_agent10
shiloh
bauderline
Dman
BrokeBrain
wacko24
sparkle128
Vonkeonig
Tiger S.
RawZ
rft1v
_REAPER_


----------



## Gorki

MacG32 could you slap me to the owners list as well?








I hope you don't mine me poking you about this....

Quote:

..but each time you test them and never post.
True indeed, *_REAPER_* you should bump some bios templates, you have great success with your OC, as far as I can see!


----------



## _REAPER_

I will post the most simple bios template I have tomorrow it is for 4.4ghz lol... you guys will laugh though hahahah.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
MacG32 could you slap me to the owners list as well?








I hope you don't mine me poking you about this....

True indeed, *_REAPER_* you should bump some bios templates, you have great success with your OC, as far as I can see!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
MacG32 could you slap me to the owners list as well?








I hope you don't mine me poking you about this....

True indeed, *_REAPER_* you should bump some bios templates, you have great success with your OC, as far as I can see!









Your on the official list:

9/27/2010 16:45:52Gorki9204200MHz HT @ 1.32vThermalright Ultra-120 Extremehttp://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html6BG Corsair Dominator-GT @ 1600MHz6-6-6-20 @ 1.66vF7x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I will post the most simple bios template I have tomorrow it is for 4.4ghz lol... you guys will laugh though hahahah.

No laughing.







OCing is serious business.


----------



## EasyC

Hey guys!

Well my mobo I think is on the way out, now I'm looking for a replacement (which of course means new ram and cpu) I noticed this thread and I thought I'd ask what are the things you like about this mobo? Also what are the differences between the UD5/UD9?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasyC* 
Hey guys!

Well my mobo I think is on the way out, now I'm looking for a replacement (which of course means new ram and cpu) I noticed this thread and I thought I'd ask what are the things you like about this mobo? Also what are the differences between the UD5/UD9?

The UD7 is a high and easy overclocker, thick and solid board, easy to work with and keep cool, has plenty of slots and plugs for expansion, and has awesome support in forums.







Here are some very good UD5 and UD9 reviews and all of the UD7 reviews are in the first post.







Hope that helps.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
Unless my eyes are playing tricks UD7 rev2 does not have water block on chipset as UD7 rev1 has.









Gorki,

I just picked up the rev 2 last week. I am looking at it as I type this reply (sorry if I misspel something...;-)

It has the same waterblock as your rev1 picture. That is the only reason I took it over the UD5 - I run chilled water and didn't want to have to buy an after market MB block.

BTW, the EK UD7 MB block doesn't fit the rev2.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
My XT came smooth and completely flat.









MacG32,

How long did it take to lap your 980X?

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
MacG32,

How long did it take to lap your 980X?

Thanks,
Dr_DX

About 15-20 minutes at the most.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
About 15-20 minutes at the most.









WOW







That's Quick! So a couple of minutes per sheet of sandpaper? Did you go through all of them or did you skip any? I have the same lapping kit. Did you use water or go dry?

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
WOW







That's Quick! So a couple of minutes per sheet of sandpaper? Did you go through all of them or did you skip any? I have the same lapping kit. Did you use water or go dry?

Thanks,
Dr_DX

lol A minute or two per sheet, turning 45 degrees every so often. I skipped sheets and went dry.







Here's the process from my last build log.









http://www.overclock.net/9539717-post453.html
http://www.overclock.net/9539724-post454.html


----------



## socratesx

Hi all,

I own an older gigabyte mobo for socket 775, GA-965P-DQ6, and I am very satisfied with the product. Now that I plan an upgrade to my system I think to buy this motherboard. Few questions I have. Obviously you own this mobo and you can share your general opinion about it as you have tested it.

Do you think that this mobo has a good performace/price ratio? What about quality? Do you have any problems with it? Does it overclock well? What's your general opinion about it? Would you buy again a gigabyte mobo based on your experience with this one?

Thank you guys







, you are the best overclocking community


----------



## Pis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socratesx* 
Hi all,

I own an older gigabyte mobo for socket 775, GA-965P-DQ6, and I am very satisfied with the product. Now that I plan an upgrade to my system I think to buy this motherboard. Few questions I have. Obviously you own this mobo and you can share your general opinion about it as you have tested it.

Do you think that this mobo has a good performace/price ratio? What about quality? Do you have any problems with it? Does it overclock well? What's your general opinion about it? Would you buy again a gigabyte mobo based on your experience with this one?

Thank you guys







, you are the best overclocking community









Do you think that this mobo has a good performance/price ratio?

_Yes._

What about quality?

_Same like the other high-end mobos._

Does it overclock well?

_Yup._

What's your general opinion about it?










Would you buy again a gigabyte mobo based on your experience with this one?

_Yes_


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socratesx* 
Hi all,

I own an older gigabyte mobo for socket 775, GA-965P-DQ6, and I am very satisfied with the product. Now that I plan an upgrade to my system I think to buy this motherboard. Few questions I have. Obviously you own this mobo and you can share your general opinion about it as you have tested it.

Do you think that this mobo has a good performace/price ratio? What about quality? Do you have any problems with it? Does it overclock well? What's your general opinion about it? Would you buy again a gigabyte mobo based on your experience with this one?

Thank you guys







, you are the best overclocking community










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
The UD7 is a high and easy overclocker, thick and solid board, easy to work with and keep cool, has plenty of slots and plugs for expansion, and has awesome support in forums.







Here are some very good UD5 and UD9 reviews and all of the UD7 reviews are in the first post.







Hope that helps.









Here's my answer from a few posts back.







Others may wish to answer and/or elaborate.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
...There's no degradation at all. High end cards don't even saturate 8x, so you're good.









Hi and thanks for your reply!

Do you have an idea about how much of the 8x PCI Express uses a 5970?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
Hi and thanks for your reply!

Do you have an idea about how much of the 8x PCI Express uses a 5970?

I've only ever seen a few frames difference @ 2560x1600 resolutions when x16 and x8 are compared and I take that with a grain of salt. @ 1920x1080 there's no difference.







It's very safe to say that the 5970 is not going to saturate that x8 PCI-E lane.


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Only 3, from what I understand, but you could get a EVGA GeForce GTX 275 CO-OP using the built in GTS 250 as your PhysX card.









hah funny thing about that..ended up talking myself into getting a 260 for dedicated physX.. went to EVGa's website to take a look at the Bstock. Noticed that the 260's were going for the exact same price as a 460.....long story short ended up with a 460 for a physX processor... guess ill have to be folding on that gpu while im playing games without physX


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macg32* 
i've only ever seen a few frames difference @ 2560x1600 resolutions when x16 and x8 are compared and i take that with a grain of salt. @ 1920x1080 there's no difference.







it's very safe to say that the 5970 is not going to saturate that x8 pci-e lane.









*t-h-a-n-k y-o-u!*


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420* 
hah funny thing about that..ended up talking myself into getting a 260 for dedicated physX.. went to EVGa's website to take a look at the Bstock. Noticed that the 260's were going for the exact same price as a 460.....long story short ended up with a 460 for a physX processor... guess ill have to be folding on that gpu while im playing games without physX

Sounds like a good plan.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
*t-h-a-n-k y-o-u!*









You're welcome!


----------



## porkchop1337

working on geting this stable http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425663


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porkchop1337* 
working on geting this stable http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425663

Looking good!







Just need porkchop1337 on the validation.


----------



## porkchop1337

im trying to get this to work but its not updateing my name as porkchop. ok fixed it


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porkchop1337* 
im trying to get this to work but its not updateing my name as porkchop

You may need a different e-mail address. See here.


----------



## porkchop1337

thanks i used my other email. and im learning how to post my bios settings now


----------



## porkchop1337

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4200
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: turbo 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: all
CPU Multi Threading........................: enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3800
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 700mv
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 700mv

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: auto
CPU PLL....................................: auto
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:


----------



## superj1977

Hi all,
im just waiting for my UD7 version 1 to touch down this week.

Im on the prowl for a sandforce ssd which i plan to run on the IHC10R as i hear TRIM isnt suported by the marvel 9128,otherwise id choose the c300 ssd from crucial.

Im looking at either ocz or corsair as i hear they both have good customer service and are both quite good price(60gb for boot)
I have also heard that there can be problems with sandforce ssd' on certain motherboards and sometimes a bios update can resolve this.

What im wondering is if anyone can alert me of any known problems with the UD7 v1 and ssd,or recommend me a certain drive(state reason for recommending).

Id rather ask than buy one and have untold problems,rep for help









EDIT:

Speaking of TRIM,whats GC? is it like trim but on marvel? is it an alternative that could mean i could get a Crucial C300 and use it in sata3 with a TRIM equivalent?


----------



## porkchop1337




----------



## Sin0822

GC is garbage collection. There are many of us useing C300 on marvell without trim, and we have no problems. If my drive slows down from lack of trim and i can just reattach it to ICH10R and run force trim, but you can just format 2 times a year and you will have no slow down.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
GC is garbage collection. There are many of us useing C300 on marvell without trim, and we have no problems. If my drive slows down from lack of trim and i can just reattach it to ICH10R and run force trim, but you can just format 2 times a year and you will have no slow down.

Hmm,thanks for the reply.
Been having a look around today and did find out about garbage collection and from what ive seen its not very good as opposed to TRIM as it only runs when your idle.

At the moment im thinking just buy an OCZ vertex2 60gb and run it on the intel chipset,no worrying about having to change sata cables over to run TRIM.

Am i right in thinking that the only advantage of buying the c300 and connecting via the marvel chip is the read speed is higher? or are seek time improved as well?


----------



## Sin0822

no seek is acutally a little worse, the intel controller is gold, the marvell bronze. but the sequential read speed is huge. Windows boots programs loads stuff where large files are loaded is faster, as well as small ones. write speeds are your only problem withteh c300, not so much withthe 128 and 256 but yes with teh 64. I have the 64 and istill love it. BTW trim is there to improve write speeds has almost nothing to do with read.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Hi all,
im just waiting for my UD7 version 1 to touch down this week.

Im on the prowl for a sandforce ssd which i plan to run on the IHC10R as i hear TRIM isnt suported by the marvel 9128,otherwise id choose the c300 ssd from crucial.

Im looking at either ocz or corsair as i hear they both have good customer service and are both quite good price(60gb for boot)
I have also heard that there can be problems with sandforce ssd' on certain motherboards and sometimes a bios update can resolve this.

What im wondering is if anyone can alert me of any known problems with the UD7 v1 and ssd,or recommend me a certain drive(state reason for recommending).

Id rather ask than buy one and have untold problems,rep for help









EDIT:

Speaking of TRIM,whats GC? is it like trim but on marvel? is it an alternative that could mean i could get a Crucial C300 and use it in sata3 with a TRIM equivalent?









OCZ and Corsair do have very good support - OCZ the better of the two, IMHO.

As long as you use the latest bios, you won't have any problems with the Sandforce SSD (they were getting a SMART error on earlier versions).

GC stands for Garbage Collection and runs on the SSD at a lower level than TRIM. TRIM isn't supported in RAID configs (yet) and so GC cleans up the drives when configured that way. It would also work on the Marvell port too if the SSD supports it.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
OCZ and Corsair do have very good support - OCZ the better of the two, IMHO.

As long as you use the latest bios, you won't have any problems with the Sandforce SSD (they were getting a SMART error on earlier versions).

GC stands for Garbage Collection and runs on the SSD at a lower level than TRIM. TRIM isn't supported in RAID configs (yet) and so GC cleans up the drives when configured that way. It would also work on the Marvell port too if the SSD supports it.

You said _It would also work on the Marvell port too if the SSD supports it_

What? TRIM works over marvel as long as the ssd supports TRIM?
I didnt know that the marvel chip supports TRIM,you sure?

If thats the case then which sata3 sdd support TRIM that are small size(60-80gb) small because of price.

Thanks,btw


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
You said _It would also work on the Marvell port too if the SSD supports it_

What? TRIM works over marvel as long as the ssd supports TRIM?
I didnt know that the marvel chip supports TRIM,you sure?

If thats the case then which sata3 sdd support TRIM that are small size(60-80gb) small because of price.

Thanks,btw

"It" meaning GC.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porkchop1337* 

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4200
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: turbo 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: all
CPU Multi Threading........................: enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3800
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 700mv
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 700mv

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: auto
CPU PLL....................................: auto
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:


Looking good and added to the official owners list!


----------



## superj1977

Right gotcha,hmm decisions...i dunno what to do.

Seems a shame that i cant get a 64gb sata3 ssd with trim,damn.


----------



## porkchop1337

thank you macg32 just wish my vcore was lower
and my bios version is fb memers list has f7


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porkchop1337* 
thank you macg32 just wish my vcore was lower
and my bios version is fb memers list has f7









You're welcome and fixed!


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Hey guys, so I was running what i thought to be a rather stable OC, but the other day i BSOD'd while running my FAH smp client. My OC has simply been done by upping the multiplier and vcore as necessary ... I had been sitting at 4.13GHz with a vcore of 1.375. I am fairly new to ocing and would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction (i.e. an overclocking guide specific to the 980x, some tips 980x owners night have, or any input at all really is welcome)

this rig is mainly for gaming, and while not gaming I usually leave it to fold...some times for 24 to 72 hours

that being said I would like to be able to start from scratch and do a much more detailed and hopefully stable overclock....also wouldn't mind trying to push it to 4.2... and be able to have it fold for days at a time.. I am currently using an H50 to cool my cpu... so idk how do-able that would be(the 4.2 folding)

im going to restart and go into bios so I can copy down and post all my settings soon

thanks


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Nvm i decided to update my bios to F7 so now all of my settings are stock ..i guess i can start from scratch now neways


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porkchop1337* 
thank you macg32 just wish my vcore was lower
and my bios version is fb memers list has f7









Because you have a rev2 board and they have a rev1 board. Different bioses.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420* 
Nvm i decided to update my bios to F7 so now all of my settings are stock ..i guess i can start from scratch now neways

This might help to start, just disregard my memory timings, as yours will be different.







http://www.overclock.net/10819844-post765.html


----------



## MacG32

Intel CPU's maximum voltages and temps! Interesting.


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
The QPI Link Speed is set as close to max without ever trying to go over much.


what would be "going over too much"'


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420* 
what would be "going over too much"'

For a 980x it's at 6.4 and in my day to day it's at 7.04. I noticed that higher then 7 turns up the heat quickly and requires a lot more QPI/VTT Voltage for stability. I hope that helps.


----------



## MacG32

*۝ƥťᶖϻṹȿ meets Platypus: The build log * is up and running.







I'll be plugging in all of the system's specs tomorrow.


----------



## rubema

I got it


----------



## _REAPER_

I promise to have my settings for the 980x at 4.4ghz at the easiest settings for F7. it will keep your temps low as vcore is less than 1.375 and it is the easiest oc you can get. Keep in mind that it runs about 2 to 3gflops slower in burntest but that does not mean much.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubema*


I got it












Welcome and added to the owners list!







If you follow the directions in the first post, I can add you to the official owners list.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I promise to have my settings for the 980x at 4.4ghz at the easiest settings for F7. it will keep your temps low as vcore is less than 1.375 and it is the easiest oc you can get. Keep in mind that it runs about 2 to 3gflops slower in burntest but that does not mean much.


I'm looking forward to finally getting you added to the official owners list!


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Welcome and added to the owners list!







If you follow the directions in the first post, I can add you to the official owners list.









I'm looking forward to finally getting you added to the official owners list!











I agree this would be nice to see

@MacG32 ive tried to use your advice to my advantage but i am still not able to pass linX tests for more than just under two hours


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420*


I agree this would be nice to see

@MacG32 ive tried to use your advice to my advantage but i am still not able to pass linX tests for more than just under two hours


Try prime 95 v26.3 64-bit. It will let you know in a lot less time if your OC needs adjusted.







When I OC and can get in to Windows, I open prime95, Easy Tune6, and Real Temp. I start running prime95 and the second it gets an error, I stop it's work and adjust voltages in Easy Tune6, while keeping an eye on my temps. I repeat this process until stable, write down all adjustments, then plug them in to my BIOS. Happy OC'ing!


----------



## porkchop1337

how do i turn of xDynamic Vcore ?
its blued out in my bios


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porkchop1337* 
how do i turn of xDynamic Vcore ?
its blued out in my bios

It's disabled.


----------



## BaLLoCks420

im using the new version of prime95 now, and am running real temp gt

easy tune 6 wont download tho..i get an error 1316 and then later a different one before it exits the install wizard

for now im using CPUZ as a monitoring program

ne ways im going to ptfo now hopefully the tests are still running when I wake up


----------



## _REAPER_

*BIOS Settings:*

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 33x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.40GHz ( 133x33)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.4GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Disabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:  133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 101
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:  900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.33125V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.300V
CPU PLL....................................: 1.660V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

Not every pc is the same you might need more vcore than I have running do not go above 1.375...

MAC does this make me official?? LOL


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Not every pc is the same you might need more vcore than I have running do not go above 1.375...

MAC does this make me official?? LOL

Welcome aboard and finally added to the official owners list!


----------



## _REAPER_

I will get together all of my bios settings for the 980x and post them. I am very busy right now we will be moving back to the US in a few weeks but I will do my best to get them all posted.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I will get together all of my bios settings for the 980x and post them. I am very busy right now we will be moving back to the US in a few weeks but I will do my best to get them all posted.

Sounds good to me, thank you!







Good luck with your move.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
I got it











My pleasure









Code:



Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 24
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.4
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enable
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.3
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2800
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 184
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1400
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: Auto
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: Auto
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: Auto
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: Auto

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1400
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: Auto
tRCD.......................................: Auto
tRP........................................: Auto
tRAS.......................................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.36
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 1.20
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.500
CPU PLL....................................: 1.4
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.500
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Welcome and added to the owners list!







If you follow the directions in the first post, I can add you to the official owners list.









I'm looking forward to finally getting you added to the official owners list!










Ooops! did the wrong quote above.. and this is the right one.. Sorry









Check my MB detailed and let me in please..


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Ooops! did the wrong quote above.. and this is the right one.. Sorry









Check my MB detailed and let me in please..

Added to the official owners list!


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Added to the official owners list!









Very happy with that..

My new xspc rasa will arrive soon, hope it can reduce my high/loud temp with this sweet Mb.

Thank you


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Very happy with that..

My new xspc rasa will arrive soon, hope it can reduce my high/loud temp with this sweet Mb.

Thank you

It sure will.







You're welcome!


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
It sure will.







You're welcome!









By the way my ud7 come with f6 bios do you advice me to update it to f7? did you try it. I read somewhere that its not performing as f6 specially in OCing. Any advice??


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
By the way my ud7 come with f6 bios do you advice me to update it to f7? did you try it. I read somewhere that its not performing as f6 specially in OCing. Any advice??

You could always try it and if it doesn't perform to your likings, just switch back.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
You could always try it and if it doesn't perform to your likings, just switch back.









will give it a try.. Hope it can be better... Thank you


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Try prime 95 v26.3 64-bit. It will let you know in a lot less time if your OC needs adjusted.







When I OC and can get in to Windows, I open prime95, Easy Tune6, and Real Temp. I start running prime95 and the second it gets an error, I stop it's work and adjust voltages in Easy Tune6, while keeping an eye on my temps. I repeat this process until stable, write down all adjustments, then plug them in to my BIOS. Happy OC'ing!









what version of prime 95 stress test would u use for just testing the CPU OC???


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420* 
what version of prime 95 stress test would u use for just testing the CPU OC???

Try linx, its more effected and secure than prime, in the same time it will show you the error and will not go to BSOD directly like prime. So you can adjust your vcore voltage upon to the errors and temp..

Good luck


----------



## NoGuru

Board is going to get L2N after a I tinker with it but the first order of business is to replace the ROCK hard TIM that comes stock from the factory.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Board is going to get L2N after a I tinker with it but the first order of business is to replace the ROCK hard TIM that comes stock from the factory.

This is a great idea, i am using Rev 1 which support water cooling do you think its also better to change the stock tim with a good one??

And how about your NB temp, i am getting 30-34c with water cooling is that nice or should it be lower??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
This is a great idea, i am using Rev 1 which support water cooling do you think its also better to change the stock tim with a good one??

And how about your NB temp, i am getting 30-34c with water cooling is that nice or should it be lower??

I have not fired it up yet, but I change the TIM on every component I get.


----------



## _REAPER_

Well I finally pulled the trigger on a dedicated physx card 450gts I think it will be enough but who knows... I will bench this weekend and post all of my bios settings for the 980x pls if anyone needs bios settings send me a pm I will be more than happy to help out.. I have them for the 920/930


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaLLoCks420* 
what version of prime 95 stress test would u use for just testing the CPU OC???

The latest 64 bit version, which can be found here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Try linx, its more effected and secure than prime, in the same time it will show you the error and will not go to BSOD directly like prime. So you can adjust your vcore voltage upon to the errors and temp..

Good luck

Linx is more memory intensive, whereas prime95 is more CPU intensive.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Board is going to get L2N after a I tinker with it but the first order of business is to replace the ROCK hard TIM that comes stock from the factory.

Welcome and added to the owners list!


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Well I finally pulled the trigger on a dedicated physx card 450gts I think it will be enough but who knows... I will bench this weekend and post all of my bios settings for the 980x pls if anyone needs bios settings send me a pm I will be more than happy to help out.. I have them for the 920/930

Sounds good going here..







but how about your cpu temp, what is the loud temp?

I manage to get 4.4 with my 950 but with high voltage.. My new xspc rasa block will arrive soon, so i will see how the temp will go down and if its not that much, i will be very happy if you can help me somehow with the bios setting..









I will let you know as soon as i receive/fix my new block. Maybe mid of next week..

Thank you very much for trying to help us..


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Board is going to get L2N after a I tinker with it but the first order of business is to replace the ROCK hard TIM that comes stock from the factory.

Nice one mate. I noticed you got rev 2 board. Did it come with water block on chipset?
I'm hoping to see some of your OC results very soon.







Good luck.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
Nice one mate. I noticed you got rev 2 board. Did it come with water block on chipset?
I'm hoping to see some of your OC results very soon.







Good luck.

Rev.2 come without water block, i do have Rev.1 and its with water block.. i think this is the only different between the 2 Rev.

My NB is watercool, and i am getting 30-32c. Sound good or it should be better??


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubema*


Rev.2 come without water block, i do have Rev.1 and its with water block.. i think this is the only different between the 2 Rev.

My NB is watercool, and i am getting 30-32c. Sound good or it should be better??


The UD7 rev2 DOES come with a water block.







There are a lot of differences between it and the rev1, but that isn't one of them.

I know, I have one and I use it everyday. See my sig. I can take a picture and post it for those that don't believe me.

My board temps are 36c @ 4.6Ghz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Nice one mate. I noticed you got rev 2 board. Did it come with water block on chipset? 
I'm hoping to see some of your OC results very soon.







Good luck.


Yeah they both come with the Water block but the barbs are very small so they won't even fit with my loop


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubema*


Sounds good going here..







but how about your cpu temp, what is the loud temp?

I manage to get 4.4 with my 950 but with high voltage.. My new xspc rasa block will arrive soon, so i will see how the temp will go down and if its not that much, i will be very happy if you can help me somehow with the bios setting..









I will let you know as soon as i receive/fix my new block. Maybe mid of next week..

Thank you very much for trying to help us..


My load temps are very low I have a 360 rad and a 240 rad just cooling my cpu since I took my gpus out of my loop so at full load it is about 55C at 4.4ghz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have a Rev 1.0 coming tomorrow..... then next week i might have an EK water block coming for mine... although im gonna run my card(s) on water and the cpu on Dice/LN2


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Hi guys, I've been reading this thread for a while now and I have finally at last decided to pull the trigger and purchase the UD7 rev 2 mobo. I have pretty much gone for a whole new build with a I7 965 extreme. I'm new to the I7 platform. When all my shiny bits arrive I may need to call on some of some of you guys for a bit of help if that's ok. Well hoping all arrives in a few days, but, some things are on back order and I won't have them until the first week of November. I have only just registered on the site so when all my shiny bits arrive I will update my profile. Anyhoo just hoping I can join the group


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


The UD7 rev2 DOES come with a water block.







There are a lot of differences between it and the rev1, but that isn't one of them.

I know, I have one and I use it everyday. See my sig. I can take a picture and post it for those that don't believe me.

My board temps are 36c @ 4.6Ghz.


I believe you.. and there is no need for any pictures to prove that unless if you want to show us the bios setup to reach 4.6Mhz stable, i will be really appreciate..

In the same time, on the gigabyte website, the main picture for the Rev.2 show the Mb without waterblock, thats why i though its without it. Also i read somewhere that the (Ipad charger is there in Rev.2).

So can you please mention what else diffrent between the 2 Mb's..?


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


My load temps are very low I have a 360 rad and a 240 rad just cooling my cpu since I took my gpus out of my loop so at full load it is about 55C at 4.4ghz


Lucky you









I need your advice soon when my new Xspc Rasa block arrive.. I really miss to see such a low temp









Take a look to my currant loop, i also have 2 rad but in the same loop. The 360 and 120, i think i will add another one for the GPU's when there block arrive..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i have a Rev 1.0 coming tomorrow..... then next week i might have an EK water block coming for mine... although im gonna run my card(s) on water and the cpu on Dice/LN2


I think the EK board block is the way to go, I'm sure I will be ordering one soon, hopefully not from Europe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


Hi guys, I've been reading this thread for a while now and I have finally at last decided to pull the trigger and purchase the UD7 rev 2 mobo. I have pretty much gone for a whole new build with a I7 965 extreme. I'm new to the I7 platform. When all my shiny bits arrive I may need to call on some of some of you guys for a bit of help if that's ok. Well hoping all arrives in a few days, but, some things are on back order and I won't have them until the first week of November. I have only just registered on the site so when all my shiny bits arrive I will update my profile. Anyhoo just hoping I can join the group










Welcome to OCN! Congrats on the new rig. Ask questions, answer questions, post some pics and show your rig off, that's what we are here for.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Rev.2 come without water block, i do have Rev.1 and its with water block.. i think this is the only different between the 2 Rev.

My NB is watercool, and i am getting 30-32c. Sound good or it should be better??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
The UD7 rev2 DOES come with a water block.







There are a lot of differences between it and the rev1, but that isn't one of them.

I know, I have one and I use it everyday. See my sig. I can take a picture and post it for those that don't believe me.

My board temps are 36c @ 4.6Ghz.

I believe you both, I'm not sure what gig staff is trying to accomplish by this but seams like there are differences (even) among ud7 rev2 mbo.
Never the less please post your OC results as it might help other users that are reading this























Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah they both come with the Water block but the barbs are very small so they won't even fit with my loop









I believe there are some kind of hose adapters that you could use to solve this. I'm still working on my wc so I can't give you solid confirmation on this, but I hope it will help you and maybe you're dig deeper.







Please let me know how did you solve this in the end.


----------



## alienware

Hey guys, bought this board couple of months back and it ran fine out of the box. My plan was to wc the board from the beginning so after getting all the blocks on and leak testing thr loop, when i try to switch on the pc, board boots then shuts down instantly. Boots up again automatically then shuts down again. On the post lcd it just says 88 and doesnt even get enough time to show any other value before shutting down. Specs are as follows:
Core i7 975 extreme
Corsair dominator gt 2000mhz
Sparkle gtx 480 sli
Rev 1.0
Running on factory installed bios. Didnt update so i dont know which version this is

Everything watercooled. Please help out cuz i dished out a lot of money on this build and it really worries me when its not switching on







thanks


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
Hey guys, bought this board couple of months back and it ran fine out of the box. My plan was to wc the board from the beginning so after getting all the blocks on and leak testing thr loop, when i try to switch on the pc, board boots then shuts down instantly. Boots up again automatically then shuts down again. On the post lcd it just says 88 and doesnt even get enough time to show any other value before shutting down. Specs are as follows:
Core i7 975 extreme
Corsair dominator gt 2000mhz
Sparkle gtx 480 sli
Rev 1.0
Running on factory installed bios. Didnt update so i dont know which version this is

Everything watercooled. Please help out cuz i dished out a lot of money on this build and it really worries me when its not switching on







thanks

Recheck PSU connections and/or waterblock shorting out something and/or reseat memory. Hope that helps.


----------



## alienware

Mag how would i go on about to check if the block is shorting? Psu connections are fine


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
Mag how would i go on about to check if the block is shorting? Psu connections are fine

You'd have to pull the board out, look around the blocks, or even pull the blocks off. If you used the full board water block and didn't use non-conductive thermal paste, that might do it too. Did you unplug and replug the connectors to the board and/or PSU a few times? If not, try that too.


----------



## alienware

Well i used the ek full board block. Ie one block for mofsets the other for nb/sb. I used arctic mx-3 on the nb/sb block. I didnt tighten the screws too much on both the blocks because previously i was using reII with bitspower blocks and on their manual it said not to tighten the screws too much to avoid any damage. Btw i checked psu connectors couple of times and they seem perfectly fine to me


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
Well i used the ek full board block. Ie one block for mofsets the other for nb/sb. I used arctic mx-3 on the nb/sb block. I didnt tighten the screws too much on both the blocks because previously i was using reII with bitspower blocks and on their manual it said not to tighten the screws too much to avoid any damage. Btw i checked psu connectors couple of times and they seem perfectly fine to me









Sorry to hear that. I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
I believe you both, I'm not sure what gig staff is trying to accomplish by this but seams like there are differences (even) among ud7 rev2 mbo.
Never the less please post your OC results as it might help other users that are reading this






















I believe there are some kind of hose adapters that you could use to solve this. I'm still working on my wc so I can't give you solid confirmation on this, but I hope it will help you and maybe you're dig deeper.







Please let me know how did you solve this in the end.


I managed to watercool my Mb, with my stock GB tubing (take a look of the pictures).

But i am wondering if the 30-32c Nb temp is good or not??


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
I managed to watercool my Mb, with my stock GB tubing (take a look of the pictures).

But i am wondering if the 30-32c Nb temp is good or not??

It's fine specially if we are talking about load temps.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think the EK board block is the way to go, I'm sure I will be ordering one soon, hopefully not from Europe.

Welcome to OCN! Congrats on the new rig. Ask questions, answer questions, post some pics and show your rig off, that's what we are here for.

NoGuru,

Just FYI the EK only fits rev1. Your best bet is to do what you already did - change the TIM. I suppose there might be an aftermarket chipset cooler that can use 1/2" barbs that might fit the screw pattern.

Since GB reduced the phases down to 16 in the rev2, the layout is different and the EK doesn't fit it. I believe EK mentions this on their website. I suppose if there is enough demand, they may make one for the rev2.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
NoGuru,

Just FYI the EK only fits rev1. Your best bet is to do what you already did - change the TIM. I suppose there might be an aftermarket chipset cooler that can use 1/2" barbs that might fit the screw pattern.

Since GB reduced the phases down to 16 in the rev2, the layout is different and the EK doesn't fit it. I believe EK mentions this on their website. I suppose if there is enough demand, they may make one for the rev2.

Oh snap, i haven't had time to look at there site. I knew that the one block only fit Rev 1. but just asumed they would make one for Rev 2. That's why they say never asume anything. +rep

@ Alinwere, make sure the blocks are not loose as well, that will stop it from booting.


----------



## dr_dx

here is a quick run with out mem tweaking. I will post template in my next post. CPUZ link below shows minimum windows bootable voltage.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


here is a quick run with out mem tweaking - remember this is 12 cores. I will post template in next post. CPUZ link below shows minimum windows bootable voltage.




Nice, but I'm not sure I would say 3 runs is stable.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice, but I'm not sure I would say 3 runs is stable.


Call it what you want, it's working 100% for me.







I have some better RAM on the way; we'll see what happens with it.

Remember: This is 6 cores - not 4.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 rev2[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:25 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.5 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All 
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Disabled 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Disabled 
CPU EIST Function..........................:Disabled 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):6.48 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:Auto [x20] 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3600 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:180 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1440 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1440 
Performance Enhance........................:Standard 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Auto 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:L2 
CPU Vcore..................................:1.43125 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:0.0000 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:Auto 
CPU PLL....................................:Auto 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................:Auto 
QPI PLL....................................:Auto 
IOH Core...................................:Normal 
ICH I/O....................................:Auto 
ICH Core...................................:Auto 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5 
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled 
Virtualization Technology..................:Enabled

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:ON
GOOC extreme clock.........................:Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................:Disabled


----------



## dr_dx

screen shot attached. After new mem comes, will work on tweaking it some more.

Hopefully this qualifies me for the owner's club...

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 rev2 6core 4.6Ghz[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:23 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.6 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All 
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Disabled 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Disabled 
CPU EIST Function..........................:Disabled 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):7.2 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:Auto [x19] 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3800 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:200 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600 
Performance Enhance........................:Standard 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Auto 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:L2 
CPU Vcore..................................:1.4875 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:0.0000 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.495 
CPU PLL....................................:Auto 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................:Auto 
QPI PLL....................................:Auto 
IOH Core...................................:Normal 
ICH I/O....................................:Auto 
ICH Core...................................:Auto 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5 
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled 
Virtualization Technology..................:Disabled

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:ON
GOOC extreme clock.........................:Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................:Disabled


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hey guys, I have Rev. 1.0 Full board block from EK for sale here if anyone is interested!
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ull-board.html

It's the EK FB UD7 Nickel/Plexi.

@ Alienware, you need to tighten the screws in HARD, and even then it is still a kinda loose fit. You will see once you remove your block, I bet there is no contact with your paste.

I contacted EK about this and they didn't believe me or thought I was doing it wrong, since that time I've noticed SEVERAL people say the same thing. Some use more paste than normal, others sand down the spacers a bit, either way it is not a really tight fit unless you screw it down hard and even then it may not be.

This is probably not your issue though, I started mine with no contact and the board started fine. So for now you should put back on your stock heatpipe and see if the board starts, if it does not you have other issues and may need to update the BIOS with a 920, or something else may be wrong such as a short in your case or something.

Be sure you have the memory in the white slots, and that you are using a known compatible PSU for this board.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Hey guys, I have Rev. 1.0 Full board block from EK for sale here if anyone is interested!
...


So, shall we assume that you give up your legendary rev.1 UD7?


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Hey Guys, just how efficient is the (included) waterblock for cooling the NB on the UD7 rev 2 board over air cooling it? Is there a huge difference? the reason I ask is because of the fins on the block...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


So, shall we assume that you give up your legendary rev.1 UD7?










Na, just sold one is all. Still have another


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


...remember this is 12 cores....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


...Remember: This is 12 cores...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Code:


Code:


[B][U]...12core...[/U][/B]


dr_dx, what are you trying to say and/or prove with the multiple "12 cores" statements?







Also, your BIOS posting template is altered and not completely filled out.


----------



## mrtomek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Oh snap, i haven't had time to look at there site. I knew that the one block only fit Rev 1. but just asumed they would make one for Rev 2. That's why they say never asume anything. +rep


From EK, I wouldnt hold my breath though.
We are sorry to inform you, but EK-FB KIT GA X58 (UD7) waterblocks are not compatible with new revised motherboard
However *we are working on its solution* and further details will be published here.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


From EK, I wouldnt hold my breath though.
We are sorry to inform you, but EK-FB KIT GA X58 (UD7) waterblocks are not compatible with new revised motherboard
However *we are working on its solution* and further details will be published here.


Come on EK, hurry. +rep


----------



## _REAPER_

I know not alot of people use a physx card with ati as the main but I do and I know MAC does so this post is for you... DO not use the new msi afterburner beta stick with 2.0 the new beta causes all sorts of issues with this type of setup and I have been $kn trying to figure it out all day..

I am going to get a UD9 when I get back to the states.. I want to see if that gives better support for 4gpus and 1gpu for physx


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I know not alot of people use a physx card with ati as the main but I do and I know MAC does so this post is for you... DO not use the new msi afterburner beta stick with 2.0 the new beta causes all sorts of issues with this type of setup and I have been $kn trying to figure it out all day..

I am going to get a UD9 when I get back to the states.. I want to see if that gives better support for 4gpus and 1gpu for physx



Which Physx card do you advice.. i have 2 gtx 285 and 950 @ 4.2, do you think if i add one physx card, overall performance will increase??


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Which Physx card do you advice.. i have 2 gtx 285 and 950 @ 4.2, do you think if i add one physx card, overall performance will increase??

Whenever there's a dedicated PhysX card, you'll have better performance when PhysX is used.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
screen shot attached. After new mem comes, will work on tweaking it some more.

Hopefully this qualifies me for the owner's club...

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 rev2 12core 4.6Ghz[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:23 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.6 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All 
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Disabled 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Disabled 
CPU EIST Function..........................:Disabled 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):7.2 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:Auto [x19] 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3800 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:200 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600 
Performance Enhance........................:Standard 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Auto 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:L2 
CPU Vcore..................................:1.4875 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:0.0000 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.495 
CPU PLL....................................:Auto 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................:Auto 
QPI PLL....................................:Auto 
IOH Core...................................:Normal 
ICH I/O....................................:Auto 
ICH Core...................................:Auto 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5 
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled 
Virtualization Technology..................:Disabled

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:ON
GOOC extreme clock.........................:Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................:Disabled



Added to the official owners!


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Whenever there's a dedicated PhysX card, you'll have better performance when PhysX is used.









Thanks,,, do you think:

(3 gtx 285) or (2 gtx 285 + 1 Physx card)??


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Thanks,,, do you think:

(3 gtx 285) or (2 gtx 285 + 1 Physx card)??

You could try the 2 GTX 285s + 1 as a PhysX card. See how good it works with the Mafia II Demo. It has a benchmark inside.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
You could try the 2 GTX 285s + 1 as a PhysX card. See how good it works with the Mafia II Demo. It has a benchmark inside.









So another 3rd Gtx 285 but make it as dedicated physX?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
So another 3rd Gtx 285 but make it as dedicated physX?

Sure. I noticed that the PhysX in Mafia II was too much to get a good benchmark score with my GTS 250 alone. I also went as far as saying, for us ATI owners, that a Fermi GTX would be needed to run this and future PhysX enabled games smoothly.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Sure. I noticed that the PhysX in Mafia II was too much to get a good benchmark score with my GTS 250 alone. I also went as far as saying, for us ATI owners, that a Fermi GTX would be needed to run this and future PhysX enabled games smoothly.









Sounds Good, i will post some pictures of my Rig after some mod's i made and after installing the new Rasa block..


----------



## lsdmeasap

Some UD7 spam here, don't mind me, seems things get buried around here pretty quickly









Hey guys, I have Rev. 1.0 Full board block from EK for sale here if anyone is interested!
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ull-board.html

It's the EK FB UD7 Nickel/Plexi


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Some UD7 spam here, don't mind me, seems things get buried around here pretty quickly









Hey guys, I have Rev. 1.0 Full board block from EK for sale here if anyone is interested!
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ull-board.html

It's the EK FB UD7 Nickel/Plexi

Not only does EK make some of the best blocks in the world, but this can make a huge impact on your over clocks. If I had Rev1 I would buy this in a heart beat.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
dr_dx, what are you trying to say and/or prove with the multiple "12 cores" statements?







Also, your BIOS posting template is altered and not completely filled out.









I am not trying to prove anything. I was asked by someone in a previous post to post a template for 4.6Ghz. Just trying to give back.

I modified the template so it would contain more pertinent information.

1. I added the "12 cores" so people would know this template works for a hexacore cpu w/HT and may not work for a quad core cpu. (I will be happy to change it to read "6" cores - but i feel it is important to indicate what kind of cpu is being used.)

2. I also added the "rev2" so people would know what rev board this template was created on.

3. I added the 3 entries at the bottom because they are unique to the GOOC bios and may benefit anyone using it.

The parts of the template that aren't filled out are "auto" settings that the board generated and I can't change. I will be happy to go back and edit the template and put the values in but I need to somehow indicate that they are generated by the bios and not user changeable.


----------



## dr_dx

Anybody else see funny QPI freq. readings in CPU-z 1.55? Mine maxes out at 3600, when in the bios, it is higher. Used different multi's and it didn't seem to matter. I wonder if it matters what cpu is being used?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
I am not trying to prove anything. I was asked by someone in a previous post to post a template for 4.6Ghz. Just trying to give back.

I modified the template so it would contain more pertinent information.

1. I added the "12 cores" so people would know this template works for a hexacore cpu w/HT and may not work for a quad core cpu. (I will be happy to change it to read "6" cores - but i feel it is important to indicate what kind of cpu is being used.)

2. I also added the "rev2" so people would know what rev board this template was created on.

3. I added the 3 entries at the bottom because they are unique to the GOOC bios and may benefit anyone using it.

The parts of the template that aren't filled out are "auto" settings that the board generated and I can't change. I will be happy to go back and edit the template and put the values in but I need to somehow indicate that they are generated by the bios and not user changeable.

Good to know.







Again, welcome to the official owners list.


----------



## _REAPER_

I would suggest a 450gts I am having alot of fun with that card right now and it gave me a 300% increase in fluid mark benchmark tests


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well as soon as i get a cpu i will join.... in the process of moving to a new house and changing a lot of stuff around...

the Venomous X is for my TPower and i5 760.... the F1 Gemini is for the UD7 !!


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Good to know.







Again, welcome to the official owners list.









Thanks! BTW, the cpu is a w3680, not a X5680. In the cpuz result it is listed in the spec. section.

Thanks again for the info on lapping the cpu, I feel it helped a lot.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Not only does EK make some of the best blocks in the world, but this can make a huge impact on your over clocks. If I had Rev1 I would buy this in a heart beat.

No doubt about it!!

Added actual images, and price drop on my EK block sale








http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ull-board.html


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well as soon as i get a cpu i will join.... in the process of moving to a new house and changing a lot of stuff around...

the Venomous X is for my TPower and i5 760.... the F1 Gemini is for the UD7 !!

We will be looking forward to your membership!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
Thanks! BTW, the cpu is a w3680, not a X5680. In the cpuz result it is listed in the spec. section.

Thanks again for the info on lapping the cpu, I feel it helped a lot.

Fixed.







You're welcome!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am bored so I am working on my sig any suggestions?


----------



## MacG32

What about a little more defined reaper?


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I would suggest a 450gts I am having alot of fun with that card right now and it gave me a 300% increase in fluid mark benchmark tests


Wow.. so i can add 3rd card as yours GTX 450 and use it as dedicated physx with my other 2 GTX 285??


----------



## _REAPER_

yes that should be fine


----------



## oil

Hi There

Would very muck like to overclock my 980x. Gigabyte X58-UD7 Rev1 is my mobo.

I use Megahalem cpu cooler, and Accelero Xtreme on my 5970, and i have it in a Silverstone FT2 cabbi. My ram is OCZ XTC Platinum 1600.

Does anyone have some "standard" overclock settings as high as possible with air cooling??

Many thanks in advance.

Greetings - Oil


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

run prime95 for acouple of hours 
and use 
HWmonitor to monitor what your max temps are on stock clocks 
that will make it easier for people to estimate your max OC


----------



## rubema

Exactly ^


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oil*


Hi There

Would very muck like to overclock my 980x. Gigabyte X58-UD7 Rev1 is my mobo.

I use Megahalem cpu cooler, and Accelero Xtreme on my 5970, and i have it in a Silverstone FT2 cabbi. My ram is OCZ XTC Platinum 1600.

Does anyone have some "standard" overclock settings as high as possible with air cooling??

Many thanks in advance.

Greetings - Oil


_Reaper_ and MacG32 and 4 others should have some viable templates since they run the same chip and a rev1 board. Look on the first page of this thread in the official owners list for the owners that run a 980x cpu. Click on the hyperlink beside their names and that will show you their templates.


----------



## dr_dx

All,

FYI - I pulled my mb block and replaced the rock hard TIM on the x58 chip (NB) with some shin etsu 751 and replaced the thermal tape with 751 for the mosfets.

It dropped my mch temps 4c (37>33c) @ 4.5Ghz.

NOTE: There isn't much clearance on the SMD components by the mosfets, be careful not to short anything out.


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
All,

FYI - I pulled my mb block and replaced the rock hard TIM on the x58 chip (NB) with some shin etsu 751 and replaced the thermal tape with 751 for the mosfets.

It dropped my mch temps 4c (37>33c) @ 4.5Ghz.

NOTE: There isn't much clearance on the SMD components by the mosfets, be careful not to short anything out.

Will do that, in the coming few days when i receive the Raza block, and i will try to hit the 4.5. Hope my temp will stay loudly less than 70c..


----------



## oil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
_Reaper_ and MacG32 and 4 others should have some viable templates since they run the same chip and a rev1 board. Look on the first page of this thread in the official owners list for the owners that run a 980x cpu. Click on the hyperlink beside their names and that will show you their templates.


Perfect, thank you. I will go hunting there.

Greets Oil


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oil* 
Hi There

Would very muck like to overclock my 980x. Gigabyte X58-UD7 Rev1 is my mobo.

I use Megahalem cpu cooler, and Accelero Xtreme on my 5970, and i have it in a Silverstone FT2 cabbi. My ram is OCZ XTC Platinum 1600.

Does anyone have some "standard" overclock settings as high as possible with air cooling??

Many thanks in advance.

Greetings - Oil

Welcome and added to the owners list!







Here's a few OCs to get you started.








4200MHz http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html
4130MHz http://www.overclock.net/9229525-post171.html


----------



## NoGuru

I see the latest BIOS is F7, and some thing called "GOOC 2010 WWF.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...test-bios.html
What is the difference in them?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I see the latest BIOS is F7, and some thing called "GOOC 2010 WWF.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...test-bios.html
What is the difference in them?

GOOC 2010 WWF is for Rev 2 and F7 is for Rev 1.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
GOOC 2010 WWF is for Rev 2 and F7 is for Rev 1.









Ok thanks for the answer and for maintaining the thread. +rep


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok thanks for the answer and for maintaining the thread. +rep

Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## NoGuru

Q-Flash is not reading the USB Flash drive. I have formatted it to FAT32 but it says "No Drive found" Any suggestions?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Q-Flash is not reading the USB Flash drive. I have formatted it to FAT32 but it says "No Drive found" Any suggestions?

In Q-Flash my USB Drive reads "Hard Drive". There's a setting for USB drive, I think, enabled right around the USB keyboard and USB mouse enabled settings. See if that's enabled.









Edit: USB Storage Function.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah USB storage is Enabled.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah USB storage is Enabled.

Do you have a floppy drive? Did you unzip/unpack the BIOS file?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Do you have a floppy drive? Did you unzip/unpack the BIOS file?

No Floppy drive. Yep they are unzipped. I think I will try a different Flash drive.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No Floppy drive. Yep they are unzipped. I think I will try a different Flash drive.

I know you'll get it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I know you'll get it.









Yeah I did. I was not creating a DOS boot disk but just FAT32. I used to flash my EP45 all the time, think I was overwhelmed with all the differant settings to play with.
Well I will be getting to know the BIOS for a little while then may do a DICE run before L2N.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah I did. I was not creating a DOS boot disk but just FAT32. I used to flash my EP45 all the time, think I was overwhelmed with all the differant settings to play with. 
Well I will be getting to know the BIOS for a little while then may do a DICE run before L2N.


I'm glad you got it.







Looking forward to those runs.


----------



## Rafiluccio

I'm setting my system to 4.2 ghz ... 200 x 21 ... because I can be stable at 1.31 v ... I can safely set to a level 2 avedno dayli use the Dynamic voltage active??

I hope I was clear ... : (


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


I'm setting my system to 4.2 ghz ... 200 x 21 ... because I can be stable at 1.31 v ... I can safely set to a level 2 avedno dayli use the Dynamic voltage active??

I hope I was clear ... : (


As long as your temps aren't too high, you're good.







 There's a thread just for your motherboard located here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html


----------



## Rafiluccio

CPU Clock Ratio ................................ x21
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ All
CPU Multi Threading .......................... Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... Enabled
CPU EIST Function ............................ Enabled
Virtualization Technology ................... Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... Enabled

Uncore & QPI Features:

QPI Link Speed .............................. x36 (7200 MHz)
Uncore Frequency .......................... x17 (3400 MHz)
Isonchronous Frequency .................. Enabled

Standard Clock Control:

Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... 101

Advanced Clock Control:

CPU Clock Drive ..............................800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... 900mV
CPU Clock Skew ............................. 0ps
IOH Clock Skew ............................. 0ps

Advanced DRAM Features:

Performance Enhance ...................... Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ x8 (1600 MHz)
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... Expert 
Timings delle RAM............................. 7-8-7-21-1T

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU:
Load Line Calibration ................. Level 2
CPU Vcore ............................... Normal
Dynamic Vcore(DVID).................+0,10000
QPI/VTT Voltage........................ 1,235v
CPU PLL................................... 1,800v

MCH/ICH:
PCIE 1.500v ........................... 1,500v
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... 1,100v
IOH Core................................ 1,100v
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... 1,500v
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1,100v

DRAM:
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1,64v
DRAM Termination 0.750v......... 0,820v
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v............ 0,820v
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v............ 0,820v
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v............ 0,820v
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v........ 0,820v
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v........ 0,820v
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v........ 0,820v
























linx 20 (2048MB) temp mx 74Â°


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


...linx 20 (2048MB) temp mx 74Â°


Looks good to me.







If you're confused or have any more problems, please click the link below:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

I don't mind helping you at all, but the above link is full of better equipped owners of the same motherboard you have.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Forgive me, I was not clear!
I have a rev 2 UD7 X58A, i7 930, gt 3x2gb Corsair Dominator 2000MHz 8-9-8-24, ....

as are the settings?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


Forgive me, I was not clear!
I have a rev 2 UD7 X58A, i7 930, gt 3x2gb Corsair Dominator 2000MHz 8-9-8-24, ....

as are the settings?


In that case, welcome and added to the owners list!







You just didn't have your system info updated.


----------



## rubema

So guys.. What is better/Stable/Less Voltage:

- Increasing the CPU Clock Ratio?
Or
- Increasing the BCLK Frequency?


----------



## MacG32

Increasing the CPU Clock Ratio/Less Voltage


----------



## NoGuru

Looks like I'm Prime stable at 4.26. I will post a template later when I know for sure.

Mac, would you be interested in putting links to all the templates in the first page so they are easier to find? I would help you with it if you like.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Traduzione da Italiano verso Inglese
hi, I would put the ram to 2000MHz .. how could I do?

help me configure my pc ... for now I'm stable at 200x21 ... with the ram to 1600 and in 3400 uncore ... voltages can be found on the previous page ...

thanks


----------



## superj1977

Hey all,
im setting up my rig in next few days and am looking for advice.

I have an OCZ vertex2 ssd for my boot drive and im going to use 2x samsung F1 in raid 0 for my games and progs.

What would be the best way to set up my 2x samsung games drives?
Raid on the intel chipset or the marvel?

Is it possible to even have AHCI for ssd and raid 0 on the intel chipset at the same time? or would all drives have to be set the same like all raid or all AHCI etc?

Also anyone have an O/C template for i7 [email protected]+ with 2000mhz ram?

Tia guys.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Looks like I'm Prime stable at 4.26. I will post a template later when I know for sure.

Mac, would you be interested in putting links to all the templates in the first page so they are easier to find? I would help you with it if you like.


Done!







Listed under MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


Traduzione da Italiano verso Inglese
hi, I would put the ram to 2000MHz .. how could I do?

help me configure my pc ... for now I'm stable at 200x21 ... with the ram to 1600 and in 3400 uncore ... voltages can be found on the previous page ...

thanks


Check the new MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES in the first post.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hey all,
im setting up my rig in next few days and am looking for advice.

I have an OCZ vertex2 ssd for my boot drive and im going to use 2x samsung F1 in raid 0 for my games and progs.

What would be the best way to set up my 2x samsung games drives?
Raid on the intel chipset or the marvel?

Is it possible to even have AHCI for ssd and raid 0 on the intel chipset at the same time? or would all drives have to be set the same like all raid or all AHCI etc?

Also anyone have an O/C template for i7 [email protected]+ with 2000mhz ram?

Tia guys.


You're a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 owner?


----------



## superj1977

Yes i am now an owner of Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 v2,i am setting it up this week and am looking for advice on which chip to set up raid 0 for games.

I have an OCZ vertex2 ssd for boot drive and 2x samsung f1 to be used in raid 0 for games,which chip is best for the samsung raid? intel or marvel?


----------



## xdragoon

is it worth getting a V2 (UD7) ??


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Yes i am now an owner of Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 v2,i am setting it up this week and am looking for advice on which chip to set up raid 0 for games.

I have an OCZ vertex2 ssd for boot drive and 2x samsung f1 to be used in raid 0 for games,which chip is best for the samsung raid? intel or marvel?


Looking forward to your membership.







Intel for your Samsung RAID.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdragoon*


is it worth getting a V2 (UD7) ??


Not if you already own a Rev 1.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Looking forward to your membership.







Intel for your Samsung RAID.









Not if you already own a Rev 1.










Ok cool,thanks,im just waiting for some more compression fittings to turn up and i can build my rig up









So i can use the intel chipset for my ssd i ahci and to use raid 0 at same time? cool.

Im gona update my sig now i think to avoid any more confussion but it wont be up till end of week,thanks.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Ok cool,thanks,im just waiting for some more compression fittings to turn up and i can build my rig up









So i can use the intel chipset for my ssd i ahci and to use raid 0 at same time? cool.

Im gona update my sig now i think to avoid any more confussion but it wont be up till end of week,thanks.


So i can use the intel chipset for my ssd i ahci and to use raid 0 at same time? I don't think you can. Check these screens and the manual.


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


So i can use the intel chipset for my ssd i ahci and to use raid 0 at same time? I don't think you can. Check these screens and the manual.










I have the same of your setup..

My setup is:

- x2 ssd f60 Corsair as raid 0 - Boot/Programs (Intel chip)
- x2 150 gb Raptor as raid 1 - Games (Intel chip)
- 4 T Storage

with the SSD raid 0, i am hitting 550 +/- Mb/s.
with the Raptor raid 1, i am hitting 250 +/- Mb/s.

Don't forget to install the latest driver for the Intel raid since it will give you some extra boost..

Good Luck


----------



## MacG32

If you've missed it, I've added all BIOS templates to the MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES in the first post!









*---920---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9154246-post112.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9990090-post509.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10638207-post706.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10798581-post753.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829440-post775.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10871634-post829.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121424-post90.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9612697-post338.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9654444-post378.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html
4.515GHz http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html

*---930---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9429262-post246.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437957-post263.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10099365-post553.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9679887-post400.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10408902-post660.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10847675-post807.html

*---950---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10963661-post952.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html

*---980X---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9443378-post272.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10819844-post765.html
4.13GHz http://www.overclock.net/9229525-post171.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html
4.32GHz http://www.overclock.net/9987752-post507.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10993842-post981.html
4.41GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437616-post253.html
4.53GHz http://www.overclock.net/9770232-post438.html

*---W3680---*
W3680 4.5GHz http://www.overclock.net/11020970-post1024.html
W3680 4.6GHz http://www.overclock.net/11022568-post1025.html


----------



## superj1977

Well thanks to both of you and im sure i will find out when i get to bios about the drives config,just better to get heads up.

*MacG32* thanks for the templates,guess i did miss them lol,im sure they will get me started.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


If you've missed it, I've added all BIOS templates to the MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES in the first post!









*---920---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9154246-post112.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9990090-post509.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10638207-post706.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10798581-post753.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829440-post775.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10871634-post829.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121424-post90.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9612697-post338.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9654444-post378.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html
4.515GHz http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html

*---930---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9429262-post246.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437957-post263.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10099365-post553.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9679887-post400.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10408902-post660.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10847675-post807.html

*---950---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10963661-post952.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html

*---980X---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9443378-post272.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10819844-post765.html
4.13GHz http://www.overclock.net/9229525-post171.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html
4.32GHz http://www.overclock.net/9987752-post507.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10993842-post981.html
4.41GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437616-post253.html
4.53GHz http://www.overclock.net/9770232-post438.html

*---W3680---*
W3680 4.5GHz http://www.overclock.net/11020970-post1024.html
W3680 4.6GHz http://www.overclock.net/11022568-post1025.html


Well then, this is what I was asking if I can help you with. I see your man of charisma and dedication. 
Lets not forget to rep the man who is doing all this type of work so we can easily find and learn information on our boards with out searching the webz.


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


If you've missed it, I've added all BIOS templates to the MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES in the first post!









*---920---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9154246-post112.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9990090-post509.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10638207-post706.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10798581-post753.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829440-post775.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10871634-post829.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121424-post90.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9612697-post338.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9654444-post378.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html
4.515GHz http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html

*---930---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9429262-post246.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437957-post263.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10099365-post553.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9679887-post400.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10408902-post660.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10847675-post807.html

*---950---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10963661-post952.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html

*---980X---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9443378-post272.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10819844-post765.html
4.13GHz http://www.overclock.net/9229525-post171.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html
4.32GHz http://www.overclock.net/9987752-post507.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10993842-post981.html
4.41GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437616-post253.html
4.53GHz http://www.overclock.net/9770232-post438.html

*---W3680---*
W3680 4.5GHz http://www.overclock.net/11020970-post1024.html
W3680 4.6GHz http://www.overclock.net/11022568-post1025.html



WOW... YOU ARE ROCK... as easy as its should be









Rep ++++++++

Thanks


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


If you've missed it, I've added all BIOS templates to the MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES in the first post!










*This is great! Thanks a lot!*

I assume that I can use the I7-950 settings for my I7-960 or not?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Well thanks to both of you and im sure i will find out when i get to bios about the drives config,just better to get heads up.

*MacG32* thanks for the templates,guess i did miss them lol,im sure they will get me started.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well then, this is what I was asking if I can help you with. I see your man of charisma and dedication.
Lets not forget to rep the man who is doing all this type of work so we can easily find and learn information on our boards with out searching the webz.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
WOW... YOU ARE ROCK... as easy as its should be









Rep ++++++++

Thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElGreco* 
*This is great! Thanks a lot!*

I assume that I can use the I7-950 settings for my I7-960 or not?

Thank you all very much!







You're right, 920-960 settings are almost all the same.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got 2 i7 920's coming soon...
3849A860 & 3904A361

thanks for all the settings.... + Rep


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

cheater








lol


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i got 2 i7 920's coming soon...
3849A860 & 3904A361

thanks for all the settings.... + Rep

You're welcome and thank you too!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
cheater








lol

WHAT?!?!?! I just work here!


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/giga...ew/Page-7.html
Measuring points.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


If you've missed it, I've added all BIOS templates to the MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES in the first post!









*---920---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9154246-post112.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9990090-post509.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10638207-post706.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10798581-post753.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829440-post775.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10871634-post829.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121424-post90.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9612697-post338.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9654444-post378.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html
4.515GHz http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html

*---930---*
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9429262-post246.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437957-post263.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10099365-post553.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9679887-post400.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10408902-post660.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10847675-post807.html

*---950---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10963661-post952.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html

*---980X---*
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9443378-post272.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10819844-post765.html
4.13GHz http://www.overclock.net/9229525-post171.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html
4.32GHz http://www.overclock.net/9987752-post507.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10993842-post981.html
4.41GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437616-post253.html
4.53GHz http://www.overclock.net/9770232-post438.html

*---W3680---*
W3680 4.5GHz http://www.overclock.net/11020970-post1024.html
W3680 4.6GHz http://www.overclock.net/11022568-post1025.html


Very Nice! +rep


----------



## mrtomek




----------



## NoGuru

So do to Blend failing, I had to reclock everything. This MIT is not tweaked, in other words some volts may be decreased but I am short on time and it is Blend stable.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just pulled the trigger on the UD7.


Oh man, great to have you in here NoGuru.

This one here is the real deal guys!

EP45-UD3 OC'ing master
















Anyways, I picked up a F120 SSD this weekend and went ahead and updated my bios to f7x for the Sandforce 1200 SMART support (still rocking f6x) and offcourse it borked stability, seems like the only bios version I've been 100% stable/succesful with so far is f6x.

I could always just go ahead and finetune/tweak everything again with an updated bios but I'm way too lazy.

What bios version are you guys using btw?

Link to f6x (still the best imho) -> http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12...17/X58AUD7.zip

Other beta bios can be found here, including f7x with the updated Sandforce 1200 support.

Hmm, just did some backtracking, looks like most of you are using f7x, maybe I need to go ahead and finetune that a bit...


----------



## lsdmeasap

F7x here and no problems at all with it, I've been using it since it came out and don't even use Sandforce drives.

I do know how you feel though, as I really liked F7e and used it for quite some time, same for F7p I used it for a long time as well. They all seem so close together since they all were F7 something, but there was a long time between all those F7's, and I can't believe they kept on going with F7. They had me wondering what was going to happen after F7z









You'll be fine with F7x, just have to take a minute to tweak things a bit again when you get time is all.

Last time spamming our precious thread, I'm about to pull this sale soon if no one steps up to take this beauty off my hands.

EK Full Board Water Block for UD7 (Rev. 1.0 = The best) @ $110
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ull-board.html


----------



## koji

gl with selling that board! sweet price and it's almost vintage (or something like that) (oops thought you were selling the board not the block







)

Yeah I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and flash to f7x and do some tweaking, winter time is coming so I can stresstest again without worrying


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Oh man, great to have you in here NoGuru.


Koji, been a while. Great to see you to my friend.

I'm really trying to learn this board fast because I need to DICE this 930 and it's out the door, and in comes a 920.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i bought lsdmeasap's UD7...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/giga...ew/Page-7.html
Measuring points.


Here too from a previous post.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*



















What's that? What's that? 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


So do to Blend failing, I had to reclock everything. This MIT is not tweaked, in other words some volts may be decreased but I am short on time and it is Blend stable.


Looking good!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Oh man, great to have you in here NoGuru.

This one here is the real deal guys!

EP45-UD3 OC'ing master
















Anyways, I picked up a F120 SSD this weekend and went ahead and updated my bios to f7x for the Sandforce 1200 SMART support (still rocking f6x) and offcourse it borked stability, seems like the only bios version I've been 100% stable/succesful with so far is f6x.

I could always just go ahead and finetune/tweak everything again with an updated bios but I'm way too lazy.

What bios version are you guys using btw?

Link to f6x (still the best imho) -> http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12...17/X58AUD7.zip

Other beta bios can be found here, including f7x with the updated Sandforce 1200 support.

Hmm, just did some backtracking, looks like most of you are using f7x, maybe I need to go ahead and finetune that a bit...


Most are using the official F7 (Rev1) or GOOC 2010 WWF (Rev2).









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i bought lsdmeasap's UD7...


Awesomesaucem!


----------



## mrtomek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i bought lsdmeasap's UD7...


Nice! I was trying to get a hold of it but he couldn't post to the US :,(


----------



## mrtomek

I figured I'd splurge on fans to drown my sorrows ha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in.
Edit: Will post all the req later as its late right now.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Koji, been a while. Great to see you to my friend.

I'm really trying to learn this board fast because I need to DICE this 930 and it's out the door, and in comes a 920.










Hehehe, curious what you're going to do with this board mate! I found X58/1366 OCing to be a lot more straightforward/easy then P45/775. Almost no OC voodoo needed like mch skews and picoseconds delay here and there. I do miss the straps and reference tuning though









First time I dialed in some numbers it was allmost spot on right away









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i bought lsdmeasap's UD7...


Congrats, you'll like it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Here too from a previous post.









Most are using the official F7 (Rev1) or GOOC 2010 WWF (Rev2).










That's only for the rev2 right? Shame, looks sexy. Silly gigabyte, trying to bait us into buying a rev2









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I am in.
Edit: Will post all the req later as its late right now.


Welcome!

Right, started tuning on f7x. Allready got it 20runs linx stable so I moved on to blendstability. Needs a bit more tweaking it seems but looks like I'm allmost there. Nothing really fancy settingwise, most voltages are stock. Will post the updated profile and pics when I got it stable.


----------



## superj1977

What sort of temps do the northbridge get on these mobos? mine seems quite toasty and i caught it just under 50 degrees in bios while idle,this normall?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Hehehe, curious what you're going to do with this board mate! I found X58/1366 OCing to be a lot more straightforward/easy then P45/775. Almost no OC voodoo needed like mch skews and picoseconds delay here and there. I do miss the straps and reference tuning though









First time I dialed in some numbers it was allmost spot on right away









Right, started tuning on f7x. Allready got it 20runs linx stable so I moved on to blendstability. Needs a bit more tweaking it seems but looks like I'm allmost there. Nothing really fancy settingwise, most voltages are stock. Will post the updated profile and pics when I got it stable.


I was going to ask the thread what people are doing for skews? I mean does not seem to need them so far but is there any high clocks in here that are using them?
I have got up to 4.64 GHz so far benchable but not that stable. Cheap air cooler until I get my Water block is holding me back now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


What sort of temps do the northbridge get on these mobos? mine seems quite toasty and i caught it just under 50 degrees in bios while idle,this normall?


Not sure what the temps get to, but it does get warm to the touch.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


I figured I'd splurge on fans to drown my sorrows ha


Those are good, but expensive fans.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I am in.
Edit: Will post all the req later as its late right now.


Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


...That's only for the rev2 right? Shame, looks sexy. Silly gigabyte, trying to bait us into buying a rev2









Right, started tuning on f7x. Allready got it 20runs linx stable so I moved on to blendstability. Needs a bit more tweaking it seems but looks like I'm allmost there. Nothing really fancy settingwise, most voltages are stock. Will post the updated profile and pics when I got it stable.


Rev1 needs a BIOS like that.







Sounds good!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


What sort of temps do the northbridge get on these mobos? mine seems quite toasty and i caught it just under 50 degrees in bios while idle,this normall?


Welcome finally and added to the owners list!







That's normal.







Anything past 80 is bad.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I was going to ask the thread what people are doing for skews? I mean does not seem to need them so far but is there any high clocks in here that are using them?
I have got up to 4.64 GHz so far benchable but not that stable. Cheap air cooler until I get my Water block is holding me back now.

Not sure what the temps get to, but it does get warm to the touch.


I haven't seen anybody use the skew settings, even the highest of overclockers from other forums.


----------



## superj1977

No too happy with these northbridge temps really,anyone used the water block provided in box?

Just wondering if its worth putting it in my loop,anyone?

I cant afford full water block for board yet..


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


No too happy with these northbridge temps really,anyone used the water block provided in box?

Just wondering if its worth putting it in my loop,anyone?

I cant afford full water block for board yet..










It wouldn't hurt to add it to your loop. Some have just put a spot fan to cool the area.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


It wouldn't hurt to add it to your loop. Some have just put a spot fan to cool the area.










Yeah,i have a scythe 120mm slipstream hanging down infront of the northbridge and heatpipe but its still too hot for me.

My rampage extreme was the same but i bought the EK nb hp block that was a direct swap for the standard heat pipe water block,also meant i could keep my loop all 1/2 inch as i could use whatever fittings i liked(compression)

Im gona grab some pizza then drain the water and add the block included,im giving it a bit of a rub down as the surface is poor









Thanks for the help im loving this thread


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Code:


Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2 Ghz (200*21)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3600 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2565
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.36
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.20
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.16
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440691


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Yeah,i have a scythe 120mm slipstream hanging down infront of the northbridge and heatpipe but its still too hot for me.

My rampage extreme was the same but i bought the EK nb hp block that was a direct swap for the standard heat pipe water block,also meant i could keep my loop all 1/2 inch as i could use whatever fittings i liked(compression)

Im gona grab some pizza then drain the water and add the block included,im giving it a bit of a rub down as the surface is poor









Thanks for the help im loving this thread










You're welcome and thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Code:


Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2 Ghz (200*21)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3600 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2565
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.36
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.20
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.16
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440691


Looking good and added to the official members list!


----------



## NoGuru

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 i7 930[/U][/B]
[U][B]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/B][/U][B]   BATCH# 3019A740[/B]
[B]> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.01
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]           E=Enabled [/B]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: D       D=Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: E
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: E
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: E
QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.87
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3438
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: E
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 191
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1528
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1528
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C[/B]
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................: 
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.325
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.415
CPU PLL....................................: 1.84
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441115


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 i7 930[/U][/B]
[U][B]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/B][/U][B]   BATCH# 3019A740[/B]
[B]> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.01
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]           E=Enabled [/B]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: D       D=Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: E
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: E
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: E
QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.87
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3438
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: E
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 191
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1528
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1528
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C[/B]
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................: 
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.325
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.415
CPU PLL....................................: 1.84
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:


Do you have a CPU-Z link for that OC? I need it for the official members list.


----------



## superj1977

What software can i use in windows to view my northbridge temps in realtime?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


What software can i use in windows to view my northbridge temps in realtime?


HWMonitor


----------



## superj1977

Ok so i have taken off the northbridge heatsink and heatpipe cooler and have put on just the water cooling block and added it to my loop.

Temps at idle have dropped about 7-8 degrees,so im happy with that seen as i have also ditched the big heatpipe aswell.

Im gona do some gaming later and check what temps hit at max on northbridge.


----------



## NoGuru

Added validation link to post 1126

And this was just for practice http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440011


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
UD9 Gallery here
http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Gallery/...therboard.aspx

Holy Cow that thing is expensive.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Holy Cow that thing is expensive.









Yeah, but it's friggin sweet!


----------



## Longie

Finally got around to jumping up some settings, I've updated my system "Jim" and it seems to be running ok









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440611

Once stable, I'll post BIOS settings then go for the 4Ghz then 4.2Ghz mark. Suppose I can post BIOS settings if it's not stable too, haha.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Longie* 
Finally got around to jumping up some settings, I've updated my system "Jim" and it seems to be running ok









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440611

Once stable, I'll post BIOS settings then go for the 4Ghz then 4.2Ghz mark. Suppose I can post BIOS settings if it's not stable too, haha.

Looking good.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


No too happy with these northbridge temps really,anyone used the water block provided in box?

Just wondering if its worth putting it in my loop,anyone?

I cant afford full water block for board yet..










It's why i got the UD7 over the UD5. It is all that i use. mch runs 33c and board 37c with chilled water.

Use some good TIM for the NB and mosfets and it will drop even more.


----------



## koji

K, managed to get f7x stable without too much hassle actually. Got some pretty good results playing with CPU PLL, might tweak around a bit more to get my vcore down toying with PLL, if I'm in the mood.

Quote:



Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2ghz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: E
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: E
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: D
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: E

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: E
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 101
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: TURBO
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.35625 (1.344 load & idle in windows)
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: D
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.34
CPU PLL....................................: 1.86
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.10
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.64
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.82
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.82
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.82
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.82
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.82
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.82
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.82

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: E 
Virtualization Technology..................: E


Everything stock, only adjusted, Vcore, CPU PLL and VTT.







Almost forgot how much I like this board for OC'ing









http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/blends_f7x.JPG

http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/linx_f7x.JPG

Validation link -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443662


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 i7 930[/U][/B]
[U][B]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/B][/U][B]   BATCH# 3019A740[/B]
[B]> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.01
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]           E=Enabled [/B]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: D       D=Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: E
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: E
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: E
QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.87
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3438
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: E
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 191
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1528
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1528
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C[/B]
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................: 
[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter][/B]
[B]>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.325
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.415
CPU PLL....................................: 1.84
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441115


Looking great for a test and added to the official owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Added validation link to post 1126

And this was just for practice http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440011


Thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Finally got around to jumping up some settings, I've updated my system "Jim" and it seems to be running ok









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440611

Once stable, I'll post BIOS settings then go for the 4Ghz then 4.2Ghz mark. Suppose I can post BIOS settings if it's not stable too, haha.


It's Mac, not Jim.







Looking good and waiting for those 4.2GHz stable settings!


----------



## MacG32

*UPDATED BY MEMBER'S POSTING STYLES!*

It's nice to have a solid standard to posting these settings and I've tried to make/keep them as simple as possible. I don't ask for a lot, but I do ask that we maintain this standard for posting these settings. If you would like to add additional information, please add it to the bottom of the post. Thank you all!









*-------* THE "OFFICIAL" GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 OWNER'S CLUB * RULES AND MEMBERS LIST-------

-------The "Official" Rules------- 
Quote:



To be added as an "Official" Member: 1. Own a GA-X58A-UD7. 2. Using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below; post your BIOS settings, a CPU-Z Validation link with your OCN name on it in the same post (Example), add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!


*

*Exactly like this.*









*1. Using: The BIOS Settings Posting Template Text File*

*2. Fill In And Post Your BIOS Settings*

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 34x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.53GHz ( 133x34)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.4GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:  133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:  700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:    0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.54375V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: 1.880V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: N/A
GOOC extreme clock.........................: N/A
GOOC extreme temp..........................: N/A

*3. Post A CPU-Z Validation Link*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1255369

*That's It. Too Easy!*


----------



## NoGuru

Might need to add the G0 WWF BIOS features to the template as well.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Might need to add the G0 WWF BIOS features to the template as well.


Added and updated were applicable!









BIOS Settings Posting Template Text File



Code:


[font=courier new][size=5][b][u]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/size]<br />
<br />
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/u]<br />
<br />
> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/b]<br />
<br />
CPU Clock Ratio............................: <br />
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): <br />
[b]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/b]<br />
<br />
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: <br />
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: <br />
CPU Multi Threading........................: <br />
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: <br />
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: <br />
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: <br />
CPU EIST Function..........................: <br />
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: <br />
<br />
QPI Clock Ratio............................: <br />
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): <br />
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: <br />
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): <br />
[b]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/b]<br />
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: <br />
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: <br />
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: <br />
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: <br />
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: <br />
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:<br />
[b]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/b]<br />
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: <br />
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: <br />
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: <br />
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: <br />
<br />
[b]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/b]<br />
<br />
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: <br />
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: <br />
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: <br />
Performance Enhance........................: <br />
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: <br />
Profile DDR Voltage........................: <br />
Profile QPI Voltage........................: <br />
Channel Interleaving.......................: <br />
Rank Interleaving..........................: <br />
[b]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C<br />
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]<br />
<br />
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/b]<br />
Cas Latency Time...........................: <br />
tRCD.......................................: <br />
tRP........................................: <br />
tRAS.......................................: <br />
[b]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/b]<br />
tRC........................................: <br />
tRRD ......................................: <br />
tWTR ......................................: <br />
tWR........................................: <br />
tWTP.......................................: <br />
tWL........................................: <br />
tRFC.......................................: <br />
tRTP.......................................: <br />
tFAW.......................................: <br />
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: <br />
[b]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/b]<br />
B2B CAS Delay..............................: <br />
Round Trip Latency.........................: <br />
<br />
[b]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]<br />
<br />
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/b]<br />
Different DIMMs............................: <br />
Different Ranks............................: <br />
On The Same Rank...........................: <br />
[b]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/b]<br />
Different DIMMs............................: <br />
Different Ranks............................: <br />
On The Same Rank...........................: <br />
<br />
[b]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]<br />
<br />
>>> CPU[/b]<br />
LoadLine Calibration.......................: <br />
CPU Vcore..................................: <br />
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: <br />
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: <br />
CPU PLL....................................: <br />
[b]>>> MCH/ICH[/b]<br />
PCIE.......................................: <br />
QPI PLL....................................: <br />
IOH Core...................................: <br />
ICH I/O....................................: <br />
ICH Core...................................: <br />
[b]>>> Dram[/b]<br />
DRAM Voltage...............................: <br />
DRAM Termination...........................: <br />
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: <br />
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: <br />
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: <br />
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: <br />
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: <br />
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: <br />
<br />
[b]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/b]<br />
<br />
Isochronous Support........................: <br />
Virtualization Technology..................: <br />
<br />
[b]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/b]<br />
<br />
GOOC Lean Mode.............................: <br />
GOOC extreme clock.........................: <br />
GOOC extreme temp..........................: [/font]

*Will look like this when posted:*

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: 
CPU Multi Threading........................: 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: 
CPU EIST Function..........................: 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
Performance Enhance........................: 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: 
CPU Vcore..................................: 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 
CPU PLL....................................: 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## NoGuru

Great work my friend. Every suggestion I have made you just do it. No questions asked, no refusing, just maintaning a thread the way everyone likes to see it.

++++rep my friend.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Great work my friend. Every suggestion I have made you just do it. No questions asked, no refusing, just maintaning a thread the way everyone likes to see it.

++++rep my friend.


Thank you very much!


----------



## bgraves

Got Win7 to do AHCI by patching registry.
My SSD, D:, and DVD drives on Sata 0, 1 all work fine with AHCI set on all controllers.
I am not using RAID on anything.

The esata ports on rear panel do not recognize any drives if AHCI is set.
They work ok in IDE mode (but then no hot-plugging) and I have to reboot anytime I change the drive to get it recognized.

Anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## NoGuru

Sorry bgraves, no idea.

Had a few minutes to do some foam prep, thought I would share.


----------



## Gorki

bgraves sorry I don't know what could cause this issue...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Great work my friend. Every suggestion I have made you just do it. No questions asked, no refusing, just maintaning a thread the way everyone likes to see it.

++++rep my friend.

Well I could say the same thing, I've been watching this thread for several months since I got myself UD7, and seeing this thread nice, clean, updated and friendly I decided to join on board. I don't regret it since MacG32 is always around here even for newbies like myself.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sorry bgraves, no idea.

Had a few minutes to do some foam prep, thought I would share.

I love to see you kicking UD7, I hope you're having a great time ever since day one. Keep us updated, I'm curious to see the outcome.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
I love to see you kicking UD7, I hope you're having a great time ever since day one. Keep us updated, I'm curious to see the outcome.









Will do for sure. Only thing holding me back is I just recently went back to collage full time after 15 years and I work full time, so not sure when I will get to show the results.
First chip should be in the next two weeks though.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bgraves* 
Got Win7 to do AHCI by patching registry.
My SSD, D:, and DVD drives on Sata 0, 1 all work fine with AHCI set on all controllers.
I am not using RAID on anything.

The esata ports on rear panel do not recognize any drives if AHCI is set.
They work ok in IDE mode (but then no hot-plugging) and I have to reboot anytime I change the drive to get it recognized.

Anyone know of a fix for this?

If you could fill out your System Information in the Control Panel, we could help you better. What device(s) are you trying to connect to the eSATA plugs? Here's more info on the AHCI (Advanced Host Controller Interface).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
...Had a few minutes to do some foam prep, thought I would share.

Thanks for sharing! +Rep That's too cool!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorki* 
...Well I could say the same thing, I've been watching this thread for several months since I got myself UD7, and seeing this thread nice, clean, updated and friendly I decided to join on board. I don't regret it since MacG32 is always around here even for newbies like myself.
















I love to see you kicking UD7, I hope you're having a great time ever since day one. Keep us updated, I'm curious to see the outcome.









Thank you very much!







I'm curious to see the outcome as well.


----------



## bgraves

> The esata ports on rear panel do not recognize any drives if AHCI is set.
They work ok in IDE mode.

Just plugging in two esata drives, powered up. They do not get recognized in the UD7's rear esata ports BUT they are recognized (and hot-pluggable) when I extend the motherboard ports, GSATA3_6 and 7 (Marvell Controller ports) using the Gigabyte supplied little esata panel & cables.

So something is bad wrong with the JMicorn JMB362 controller when it is in AHCI mode?


----------



## stasio

New BIOS:

*GA-X58A-UD7 - F8c*


----------



## MacG32

This one too









*GA-X58A-UD7 (2.x) - FC3*


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


New BIOS:

*GA-X58A-UD7 - F8c*


Oh great, just after I finish tuning F7X









Thanks for sharing!

@ Mac, for some reason my xmarks didn't synch so I don't have my validation link here at work, will post it later on.


----------



## NoGuru

Looks like the new Rev 2 BIOS fixes the SATA controler, but has no G00 features...bah.
Going to flash back to GOO


----------



## bgraves

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bgraves*


> The esata ports on rear panel do not recognize any drives if AHCI is set.
They work ok in IDE mode.

Just plugging in two esata drives, powered up. They do not get recognized in the UD7's rear esata ports BUT they are recognized (and hot-pluggable) when I extend the motherboard ports, GSATA3_6 and 7 (Marvell Controller ports) using the Gigabyte supplied little esata panel & cables.

So something is bad wrong with the JMicorn JMB362 controller when it is in AHCI mode?


Found Answer: The JMicron driiver needs to be updated. Get it from ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/jmb36x/XP_Vista_Win7/
There are 2 versions. JMB36X_WinDrv_R1.17.59_WHQL.zip will determine AHCI/IDE settings from BIOS. The other version ending in _eSATA forces disks to be removable regardless of BIOS. I used the first version and it works great.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
New BIOS:

*GA-X58A-UD7 - F8c*

Hey stasio, where did they lost F8*a*?









+ rep for bios support!








thanks!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

spot the glitch and you get a cookie


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
spot the glitch and you get a cookie

Lol, MOAR VCORE!!!

@ Mac; Added validation link to post 1137


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

lol
you got it right
seems the bios thinks it is the same volts so i think i have broken something


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
spot the glitch and you get a cookie

Gimme some Vcored cookie!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

sorry the cookie monster stole it


----------



## mrtomek

Almost got all the parts to fix up my water-cooling having some issues finding 90 degree barbs for the right price. Hopefully when I get that sorted I can add a few more inches to my e-penis


----------



## Sin0822

YO you guys should download and update your old bios to FC3, look on tweaktown, for the rev 2.0 of this board, it updates the marvell controller very nicely and also fixed slow mode problem, from what i have seen slow mode now works.


----------



## mrtomek

Most people are on f7 f8 as far as I can see


----------



## Sin0822

well those bios are for the first rev. the second rev has a new bios, just released. It does a lot of good. I think they released a new bios for the rev 1.0 to fix slow mode as well.


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorki*


Hey stasio, where did they lost F8*a*?









+ rep for bios support!








thanks!


Hi Gorki,
ha,ha they ask me not to post F8a and F8b,till all bugs gone.


----------



## LaZyBoneS

So has the Marvell issue been sorted? My question is Marvell Vs. ICH10R and would it be faster to switch raid 0 from the intel to the Marvell controller? Also Ahci as opposed to raid 0, which is better and why. Sorry for the nooby q's but I am about to build my UD7 soon and have just got myself 2 OCZ 60gig vertex 2 drives and not sure how I should set them up. Any advise would be great.


----------



## dr_dx

Here is a Linx 20 run stable @ 4.5 template.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 30
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.5
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto [x20]
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3000
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 150
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1800
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1800
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 21
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 88
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: L2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.44375
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto [1.355]
CPU PLL....................................: Auto [1.8]
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto [1.5]
QPI PLL....................................: Auto [1.1]
IOH Core...................................: Normal [1.1]
ICH I/O....................................: Auto [1.5]
ICH Core...................................: Auto [1.1]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: On
GOOC extreme clock.........................: Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................: Disabled

The attached .jpg has the particulars. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Rafiluccio

hi, to set my ram to 2000MHz memory, I need to give the QPI vtt 1.60 v to set the uncore to 4000 ... too much for a dayli use ... I think I understand that Intel has suggested should not exceed 1.35 V QPI vtt ... ! right?
you say? the votlaggio is too high?

thank you very much


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Here is a Linx 20 run stable @ 4.5 template.

The attached .jpg has the particulars. Hope it helps someone.


Oh man, 96gflops, that's just sexy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


hi, to set my ram to 2000MHz memory, I need to give the QPI vtt 1.60 v to set the uncore to 4000 ... too much for a dayli use ... I think I understand that Intel has suggested should not exceed 1.35 V QPI vtt ... ! right?
you say? the votlaggio is too high?

thank you very much



1.60 VTT is pretty high for daily use yeah, I'ld be careful with that, are you sure you can't pull it off with less? like 1.50? (usually 2000mhz RAM = 1.50VTT, still a bit high imho for daily use)
Try lowering the uncore multiplier (to lower the uncore frequency), set it at a low ratio, like x16 or x18, try to keep that as low as possible that way you should be able to get 2000mhz ram stable at 1.50VTT

What speed is your BCLK at?

1.35 VTT is intels max "safe" btw, I wouldn't worry about that too much but 1.60 is pushing it.

There's a pretty good "guide" on the EVGA boards about "max" voltages etc. -> link


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Looks like the new Rev 2 BIOS fixes the SATA controler, but has no G00 features...bah.
Going to flash back to GOO










Gigabyte









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bgraves*


Found Answer: The JMicron driiver needs to be updated. Get it from ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/jmb36x/XP_Vista_Win7/
There are 2 versions. JMB36X_WinDrv_R1.17.59_WHQL.zip will determine AHCI/IDE settings from BIOS. The other version ending in _eSATA forces disks to be removable regardless of BIOS. I used the first version and it works great.


Welcome and added to the owners list!







I was looking for the answer to your problem. I realized, after reading your answer, that I overlooked the obvious on that one. I thought these drivers were updated by new BIOS releases, but I was wrong. +Rep for your great contribution!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


K, managed to get f7x stable without too much hassle actually. Got some pretty good results playing with CPU PLL, might tweak around a bit more to get my vcore down toying with PLL, if I'm in the mood.

Everything stock, only adjusted, Vcore, CPU PLL and VTT.







Almost forgot how much I like this board for OC'ing









http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/blends_f7x.JPG

http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/linx_f7x.JPG

Validation link -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443662


Awesome and updated, thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


spot the glitch and you get a cookie 










There's a cookie on your Vcore!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Almost got all the parts to fix up my water-cooling having some issues finding 90 degree barbs for the right price. Hopefully when I get that sorted I can add a few more inches to my e-penis


Epeen is in the eyes of others.







Looking forward to the pics when finished!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


YO you guys should download and update your old bios to FC3, look on tweaktown, for the rev 2.0 of this board, it updates the marvell controller very nicely and also fixed slow mode problem, from what i have seen slow mode now works.


If you check back in the thread, the latest was posted. In the OP, there's also a link to the latest from stasio.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


So has the Marvell issue been sorted? My question is Marvell Vs. ICH10R and would it be faster to switch raid 0 from the intel to the Marvell controller? Also Ahci as opposed to raid 0, which is better and why. Sorry for the nooby q's but I am about to build my UD7 soon and have just got myself 2 OCZ 60gig vertex 2 drives and not sure how I should set them up. Any advise would be great.


We could help you better, if we knew what was in your system. Please add your complete system information in the control panel. Thank you!







Marvell (SATA 3) & ICH10R (The Rest) Latest drivers for both Latest Overclocking Programs, System Info, Benchmarking, & Stability Tools.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Here is a Linx 20 run stable @ 4.5 template.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 30
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.5
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto [x20]
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3000
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 150
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1800
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1800
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 21
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 88
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: L2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.44375
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto [1.355]
CPU PLL....................................: Auto [1.8]
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto [1.5]
QPI PLL....................................: Auto [1.1]
IOH Core...................................: Normal [1.1]
ICH I/O....................................: Auto [1.5]
ICH Core...................................: Auto [1.1]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: On
GOOC extreme clock.........................: Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................: Disabled

The attached .jpg has the particulars. Hope it helps someone.


If you would add a CPU-Z link, I can update your info.







Looking great! +Rep









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


hi, to set my ram to 2000MHz memory, I need to give the QPI vtt 1.60 v to set the uncore to 4000 ... too much for a dayli use ... I think I understand that Intel has suggested should not exceed 1.35 V QPI vtt ... ! right?
you say? the votlaggio is too high?

thank you very much


Have you tried any of the templates for those with 2000MHz memory? Those can help you get the high voltages under control.


----------



## porkchop1337

i cant get in to mb intelligent tweaker (m.i.t.)
most of the time its not loading m.i.t


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porkchop1337*









i cant get in to mb intelligent tweaker (m.i.t.)
most of the time its not loading m.i.t


Try this BIOS GOOC 2010 WWF or reflash the FC3 version. You shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## porkchop1337

i have had the broken bios with bios fb gooc2010.wwf and fc3 all broke


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porkchop1337*


i have had the broken bios with bios fb gooc2010.wwf and fc3 all broke










Can you post a screen shot when you [Press Enter] to go into M.I.T.?


----------



## porkchop1337

this is it thats all i see most of the time and i have not see any settings in m.i.t at all with fc3


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porkchop1337*


this is it thats all i see most of the time and i have not see any settings in m.i.t at all with fc3


At the top right it says [Press Enter]. Can you highlight the words and press enter?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


There's a cookie on your Vcore!










the voltage sensor on either my CPU or motherbard is broken








returned it to stock and it still shows 2.128v 
max i can set is 1.9 lol


----------



## porkchop1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


At the top right it says [Press Enter]. Can you highlight the words and press enter?


cant do anything in there only way to get out is reset butten or turn pc off and reboot


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Oh man, 96gflops, that's just sexy









1.60 VTT is pretty high for daily use yeah, I'ld be careful with that, are you sure you can't pull it off with less? like 1.50? (usually 2000mhz RAM = 1.50VTT, still a bit high imho for daily use)
Try lowering the uncore multiplier (to lower the uncore frequency), set it at a low ratio, like x16 or x18, try to keep that as low as possible that way you should be able to get 2000mhz ram stable at 1.50VTT

What speed is your BCLK at?

1.35 VTT is intels max "safe" btw, I wouldn't worry about that too much but 1.60 is pushing it.

There's a pretty good "guide" on the EVGA boards about "max" voltages etc. -> link


I have told that to get the ram to 2000MHz ... the uncore must be set to 4000! you say no? I can also set it to 3600 - 3800?

not too little?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


the voltage sensor on either my CPU or motherbard is broken








returned it to stock and it still shows 2.128v 
max i can set is 1.9 lol


I'd try checking/cleaning the CPU socket and bottom of the cpu, then reseating it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *porkchop1337*


cant do anything in there only way to get out is reset butten or turn pc off and reboot


Sounds like a corrupt BIOS. I would try resetting, then reflashing the BIOS.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


I'd try checking/cleaning the CPU socket and bottom of the cpu, then reseating it.









Sounds like a corrupt BIOS. I would try resetting, then reflashing the BIOS.


i have done that








spent 3 hours yesterday doing it


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


I have told that to get the ram to 2000MHz ... the uncore must be set to 4000! you say no? I can also set it to 3600 - 3800?

not too little?


What speed is your BCLK at? What ram multiplier are you using?

You know what? Why don't you just fill out the MIT so we can have a better look and see what's up.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/...ext%20File.rar

Download it, print it, write down your settings and post them, that's the best way for us to see what has to be tuned.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


I have told that to get the ram to 2000MHz ... the uncore must be set to 4000! you say no? I can also set it to 3600 - 3800?

not too little?


You can have the Uncore set to the default of 2667MHz, if you'd like. It will still work. 3600Mhz is a good setting.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


i have done that








spent 3 hours yesterday doing it










I'd RMA the board then.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


What speed is your BCLK at? What ram multiplier are you using?

You know what? Why don't you just fill out the MIT so we can have a better look and see what's up.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/...ext%20File.rar

Download it, print it, write down your settings and post them, that's the best way for us to see what has to be tuned.


now I'm in a rock solid:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): *4.200*
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: *Disabled*
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: *Enabled*
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: *Disabled*
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: *Disabled*
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: *Enabled*
CPU EIST Function..........................: *Enabled*
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: *Enabled*

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto [x14]
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): *3400*
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: *200*
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: *1600*
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 101
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: *1600*
Performance Enhance........................: Enabled
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: *6*
tRCD.......................................: *7*
tRP........................................: *6*
tRAS.......................................: *18*
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: *1*
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: *Level 2*
CPU Vcore..................................: normal
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: *+0,08750*
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: *1.235*
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.10
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:* 1.66*
DRAM Termination...........................: .83
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .83
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .83
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .83

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

*Now if we turn to set the ram to 2000 what should I change ??????

thank you very much*


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


I'd RMA the board then.










cba atm as it is working fine apart from that


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


now I'm in a rock solid:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): *4.200*
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: *Disabled*
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: *Enabled*
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: *Disabled*
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: *Disabled*
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: *Enabled* 
CPU EIST Function..........................: *Enabled* Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: *Enabled*

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x48 (I suppose you have x36 here? otherwise it doesn't add up to 7.2ghz)
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto [x14] (try x16)
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): *3400* (3200 with x16, should be 2800 with x14)
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: *200*
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: *1600* 10 x200 bclk = 2000mhz
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 101
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: *1600* 2000
Performance Enhance........................: Enabled
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: *6*
tRCD.......................................: *7*
tRP........................................: *6*
tRAS.......................................: *18*
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: *1* might want to start out tweaking at 2 CR and try 1 if 2000mhz ram is stable try @ 1CR
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: *Level 2*
CPU Vcore..................................: normal I'ld use a set value here and run without speedstep enabled 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: *+0,08750* disabled if you don't have speedstep on
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: *1.235* try 1.50, tune down afterwards
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80 might wanna bump this to 1.84, experiment with it a bit, this is also something to do when you're stable
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.10
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:* 1.66*
DRAM Termination...........................: .83
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .83
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .83
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .83

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

*Now if we turn to set the ram to 2000 what should I change ??????

thank you very much*


Uhm, I put what I would do in red, but noticed too late that you have a dynamic OC profile, not too familiar with that myself. Just take the red as suggestions what I would do. (not that I'm a pro or anything







)

You basically wanna change your memory multiplier to 10 [System Memory Multiplier (SPD) in bios] and VTT to 1.50. Set the uncore clock ratio on 16. See what that gives. That's the most important stuff, you should be able to leave the other settings alone, maybe just that 1 CR, I'ld put that on 2 for now.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


now I'm in a rock solid:

Now if we turn to set the ram to 2000 what should I change ??????

thank you very much


Have you looked at the memory settings for this (2000MHz) or this (2000MHz)? You can get 2150MHz out of that memory.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


cba atm as it is working fine apart from that


It may be the start of something getting worse. You wouldn't want a dead board past it's warranty period. Just food for thought.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

but it is the begining of a week long holiday off college








going to leave it till next week


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Uhm, I put what I would do in red, but noticed too late that you have a dynamic OC profile, not too familiar with that myself. Just take the red as suggestions what I would do. (not that I'm a pro or anything







)

You basically wanna change your memory multiplier to 10 [System Memory Multiplier (SPD) in bios] and VTT to 1.50. Set the uncore clock ratio on 16. See what that gives. That's the most important stuff, you should be able to leave the other settings alone, maybe just that 1 CR, I'ld put that on 2 for now.


you excuse me, the value is dell'uncore x17 ... 3400 Ram 160 6-7-6-18!

imposed as you told me you and let you know!

thank you very much


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


you excuse me, the value is dell'uncore x17 ... 3400 Ram 160 6-7-6-18!

imposed as you told me you and let you know!

thank you very much


K, I understand, that adds up to that 3400 indeed. Anyway, I'ld try to keep that uncore low, high uncore frequency is going to need high VTT voltage. Not quite sure on what ratio you're going to end up on. 2:8 used to be the most stable for OC'ing, 2:10 also works but that results in that 4000mhz uncore.


----------



## aquax

Anyone tried the UD7 rev1 F8c bios? How it is compared to F7?


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Have you looked at the memory settings for this (2000MHz) or this (2000MHz)? You can get 2150MHz out of that memory.









It may be the start of something getting worse. You wouldn't want a dead board past it's warranty period. Just food for thought.










ok thanks ...

but these configurations with those voltages are also good for a dayli use??

QPI vtt voltage is not high? intel's website say they do not exceed 1.35 V!

I do not want to do bench!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aquax*


Anyone tried the UD7 rev1 F8c bios? How it is compared to F7?


I haven't had the time, yet, but will later today.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


ok thanks ...

but these configurations with those voltages are also good for a dayli use??

QPI vtt voltage is not high? intel's website say they do not exceed 1.35 V!

I do not want to do bench!


As long as you have adequate cooling and no temps going over 80 at full load, then you are good.







I was just referring to the memory settings in those examples.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Sounds like a corrupt BIOS. I would try resetting, then reflashing the BIOS.


At Porkchop, Yeah, might even want to reformat the drive if you are using USB.
I do agree with Mac, looks like a corrupt BIOS.


----------



## MacG32

Rafiluccio, I've made a BIOS template for you. Have fun!









Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2GHz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x18? Whatever makes next setting 4000MHz
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 4000MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: x10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000MHz
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:   0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:   0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: x10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 2000MHz
Performance Enhance........................: Extreme
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2565V to 1.375V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.59V
CPU PLL....................................: Auto
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

Start with the CPU Vcore of 1.2565V. Try booting in to Windows. Raise the CPU Vcore one level at a time, until you can fully boot in to Windows. Run prime95's torture test and raise the CPU Vcore one level at a time, until you are without errors. Be patient and have fun!


----------



## Longie

Damn, my pc crashes when I run Prime95 tests, not very nice, I'll be starting from scratch tomorrow when I'm not so tired. That'll teach me for using cheatsheet settings, haha. Everything works until I load up the CPU, so something isn't right, as such, I don't want to leave it OC'd.

I assume it was the VTT, the sheet said to use 1.455V which to me seems EXTREMELY high. Vcore was 1.26875, which I thought was low. Well, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## MacG32

Rafiluccio and everyone else, I forgot something about the memory settings.







Turn on the Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.) for the memory speed you want. Manually type in the numbers listed in these values from the X.M.P. Profile:









Code:


Code:


Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: Auto
tRCD.......................................: Auto
tRP........................................: Auto
tRAS.......................................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

After that, disable the Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.). Then the BIOS should look something like this:









Code:


Code:


Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 36
tRRD ......................................: 5
tWTR ......................................: 6
tWR........................................: 12
tWTP.......................................: 24
tWL........................................: 8
tRFC.......................................: 88
tRTP.......................................: 6
tFAW.......................................: 24

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

Happy overclocking!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Damn, my pc crashes when I run Prime95 tests, not very nice, I'll be starting from scratch tomorrow when I'm not so tired. That'll teach me for using cheatsheet settings, haha. Everything works until I load up the CPU, so something isn't right, as such, I don't want to leave it OC'd.

I assume it was the VTT, the sheet said to use 1.455V which to me seems EXTREMELY high. Vcore was 1.26875, which I thought was low. Well, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


Turn on the Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.) for the memory speed you want, then check the profile's setting for your Profile QPI Voltage. The QPI/VTT Voltage will normally be set to that to start and/or bumped just a little bit for stability.







Same with the Profile DDR Voltage to DRAM Voltage, but no bumping.







I've seen these voltages used in 4.2GHz OCs: 1.2565V to 1.375V, so 1.26875V doesn't seem too low.


----------



## Longie

Thanks for that Mac, something to work with there









I can get my system stable at 3.5Ghz and RAM at 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24, seems if I try to push the RAM up to 1800 (at 9-9-9-27) or the CPU any higher, it dies. Keep in mind my RAM is spec'd at 1.65V because it's Kingston HyperX, not Corsair like most people use


----------



## porkchop1337

wen i update bios i get checksum 8200 and 3600 and my last bios fc3 i get checksum e100


----------



## dr_dx

Here is a run I did earlier today - cracked 100GFlops









XEON W3680 Batch# 3013A739

Attachment shows particulars.

Here is a template for it.

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 30
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.65
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 5.58
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x21
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3255
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 155
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1860
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1860
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 22
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 80
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: L2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.5375
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.415
CPU PLL....................................: 1.4
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto [1.5]
QPI PLL....................................: Auto [1.1]
IOH Core...................................: Normal [1.1]
ICH I/O....................................: Auto [1.5]
ICH Core...................................: Auto [1.1]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: On
GOOC extreme clock.........................: Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................: Disabled


----------



## SheepMoose

Can anybody help me overclock my UD7? I'm a noob at overclocking anything right now.

I don't want a huge overclock, just something that can be stable and won't bottleneck my system when I crossfire some HD 6950's.

I also live in an area that can get rather hot during summer (including around 40 degrees Celsius), and don't want my CPU to overheat in the summer time.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Thanks for that Mac, something to work with there









I can get my system stable at 3.5Ghz and RAM at 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24, seems if I try to push the RAM up to 1800 (at 9-9-9-27) or the CPU any higher, it dies. Keep in mind my RAM is spec'd at 1.65V because it's Kingston HyperX, not Corsair like most people use


You're welcome.







Kingston isn't one of the better overclocking brands. They're good for stock clocks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *porkchop1337*


wen i update bios i get checksum 8200 and 3600 and my last bios fc3 i get checksum e100


I wish I could help you better, but you may need to take your PC to a computer shop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Here is a run I did earlier today - cracked 100GFlops









XEON W3680 Batch# 3013A739

Attachment shows particulars.

Here is a template for it.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 30
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.65
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 5.58
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x21
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3255
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 155
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1860
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1860
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 22
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 80
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: L2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.5375
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.415
CPU PLL....................................: 1.4
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto [1.5]
QPI PLL....................................: Auto [1.1]
IOH Core...................................: Normal [1.1]
ICH I/O....................................: Auto [1.5]
ICH Core...................................: Auto [1.1]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: On
GOOC extreme clock.........................: Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................: Disabled




Looking awesome!







+Rep Updated the official owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Can anybody help me overclock my UD7? I'm a noob at overclocking anything right now.

I don't want a huge overclock, just something that can be stable and won't bottleneck my system when I crossfire some HD 6950's.

I also live in an area that can get rather hot during summer (including around 40 degrees Celsius), and don't want my CPU to overheat in the summer time.


You could check the first post for a template of a 4GHz OC and go from there.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

going round a mates house tomorrow to test my CPU and motherboard 
should help me find out which is causing the voltage error readings


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


going round a mates house tomorrow to test my CPU and motherboard 
should help me find out which is causing the voltage error readings


That's a good idea!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

lol 
thank you


----------



## mrtomek

Is there any benefit to be had in updating my Sata drivers?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Is there any benefit to be had in updating my Sata drivers?


Not unless you are having compatibility issues.


----------



## dr_dx

Here's another run @ 4.6Ghz that outperforms my 4.65Ghz setting.

My goal is to see how low a proc speed I can use and still get 100GFlops throughput in Linx.

This setting is quite doable in my opinion by anyone with a hexacore and some good 2000c8/c7 ram. The old addage "High & Tight" which applies to a lot of things














also applies here. Even though it is using the board's "Turbo" memory mode, I put in full ram settings so you can see what they are. They might be different for different ram. Items in brackets are set by the board.

Using the same problem and memory size, this 4.6Ghz setting finished Linx 14 seconds faster than my 4.65Ghz setting (over 100GFlops also!). Just goes to show the importance of tweaking your memory.

I included both screen shots so you can see the difference.

Lower proc speed, lower voltage, 5c cooler, better performance = win all the way around.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 [/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:23x 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.6 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All 
CPU Multi Threading........................:Disabled 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Disabled 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Disabled 
CPU EIST Function..........................:Disabled 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):7.2 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x19 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3800 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:200 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:2000 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:2000 
Performance Enhance........................:Turbo 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Auto 
Profile DDR Voltage........................:[1.5] 
Profile QPI Voltage........................:[1.175] 
Channel Interleaving.......................:[Auto] 6 
Rank Interleaving..........................:[Auto] 4 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:[8] 
tRCD.......................................:[8] 
tRP........................................:[8] 
tRAS.......................................:[24] 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:[31] 
tRRD ......................................:[4] 
tWTR ......................................:[5] 
tWR........................................:[10] 
tWTP.......................................:[21] 
tWL........................................:[7] 
tRFC.......................................:[74] 
tRTP.......................................:[5] 
tFAW.......................................:[20] 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:[1] 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:[-] 
Round Trip Latency.........................:[55]

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:[6] 
Different Ranks............................:[5] 
On The Same Rank...........................:[1] 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:[6] 
Different Ranks............................:[6] 
On The Same Rank...........................:[1]

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:L2 
CPU Vcore..................................:1.49375 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:0.0000 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.535 
CPU PLL....................................:1.4 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................:Auto [1.5] 
QPI PLL....................................:Auto [1.1]
IOH Core...................................:Normal [1.1]
ICH I/O....................................:Auto [1.5]
ICH Core...................................:Auto [1.1]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66 
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto [.75]
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto [.75]
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto [.75]
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto [.75]
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto [.75]
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto [.75]
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto [.75]

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled 
Virtualization Technology..................:Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:ON
GOOC extreme clock.........................:Enabled
GOOC extreme temp..........................:Disabled


----------



## alienware

hey guys....i was able to solve a previous issue that i was having of motherboard being switched on and off again and again and not posting. the cpu pin were bent so that got fixed.

*Board is Gigabyte X58a-ud7*
Now yesterday i updated the board bios to f7 using @bios utility, and as soon as it restarted after update, now it gives a c1 error when i use all 3 sticks of ram (*corsair Dominator GT)*. Before the bios update, these rams were working perfectly fine. After bios, it just would post on 1 stick of ram. If i try 2 or 3, it simply would not post and keep giving c1 error. Any help.
Oh and one more question regarding Wcing, seems like something is going wrong in my build regarding water cooling because yesterday i just tried to do a little oc and cranked up my processor (*i7 975*) to 4.0 and after boot, i get this hissing noise in the pc and i smell something burning. I quickly switched it off though and upon reboot, brought everything back on stock speed and no burning smell this time. Any ideas?

Also when i try to play bad company 2, the nb+sb temp led on the board suddenly goes from green to green and red. Guess theres something wrong with the nb+sb but i just dont know what.


----------



## mrtomek

What are your bios settings?


----------



## alienware

ummm...dont know. im in the office right now. ill be back home in an hour. i can post then.


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Don't use @Bios read http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...ash-guide.html


----------



## mrtomek

Thats the first ive herd about this? Cheers Lazybones

Ill be asleep by then alienware


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
hey guys....i was able to solve a previous issue that i was having of motherboard being switched on and off again and again and not posting. the cpu pin were bent so that got fixed.

*Board is Gigabyte X58a-ud7*
Now yesterday i updated the board bios to f7 using @bios utility, and as soon as it restarted after update, now it gives a c1 error when i use all 3 sticks of ram (*corsair Dominator GT)*. Before the bios update, these rams were working perfectly fine. After bios, it just would post on 1 stick of ram. If i try 2 or 3, it simply would not post and keep giving c1 error. Any help.
Oh and one more question regarding Wcing, seems like something is going wrong in my build regarding water cooling because yesterday i just tried to do a little oc and cranked up my processor (*i7 975*) to 4.0 and after boot, i get this hissing noise in the pc and i smell something burning. I quickly switched it off though and upon reboot, brought everything back on stock speed and no burning smell this time. Any ideas?

Also when i try to play bad company 2, the nb+sb temp led on the board suddenly goes from green to green and red. Guess theres something wrong with the nb+sb but i just dont know what.

NEVER EVER use @BIOS, it can brick your board. This may be the problem already but it did sound like you got it to post.
Post your MIT and we will take a look at it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
Is there any benefit to be had in updating my Sata drivers?

If you mean Intel's, then yes.







There's a performance increase in the newest drivers.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
Here's another run @ 4.6Ghz that outperforms my 4.65Ghz setting...

Looks like you've been doing your homework.







Looking great!







Would you like your post in the official memebers list to be this or what's there now?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
hey guys....i was able to solve a previous issue that i was having of motherboard being switched on and off again and again and not posting. the cpu pin were bent so that got fixed.

*Board is Gigabyte X58a-ud7*
Now yesterday i updated the board bios to f7 using @bios utility, and as soon as it restarted after update, now it gives a c1 error when i use all 3 sticks of ram (*corsair Dominator GT)*. Before the bios update, these rams were working perfectly fine. After bios, it just would post on 1 stick of ram. If i try 2 or 3, it simply would not post and keep giving c1 error. Any help.
Oh and one more question regarding Wcing, seems like something is going wrong in my build regarding water cooling because yesterday i just tried to do a little oc and cranked up my processor (*i7 975*) to 4.0 and after boot, i get this hissing noise in the pc and i smell something burning. I quickly switched it off though and upon reboot, brought everything back on stock speed and no burning smell this time. Any ideas?

Also when i try to play bad company 2, the nb+sb temp led on the board suddenly goes from green to green and red. Guess theres something wrong with the nb+sb but i just dont know what.

@BIOS is a no-no and may have corrupted the BIOS, may also have another bent pin and/or damaged board/memory with the previous damaged pin, also sounds like the nb/sb may have been damaged in the process. I would try RMAing the board.


----------



## koven

dr_dx... that comparison isn't really fair, you upped nb to 3800mhz in the 4.6ghz run..


----------



## bazhuddy

Hi Guys
New to overclocking and it is a bit over my head at the moment. Just upgraded to F7 and need to start again. Bit confused over memory settings but will get there in the end.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bazhuddy* 
Hi Guys
New to overclocking and it is a bit over my head at the moment. Just upgraded to F7 and need to start again. Bit confused over memory settings but will get there in the end.









Welcome to OCN and the UD7 thread.

No for some DICE prep work using a new method of pourable silicone called Dragon Skin. Here are a few pics.


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bazhuddy* 
Hi Guys
New to overclocking and it is a bit over my head at the moment. Just upgraded to F7 and need to start again. Bit confused over memory settings but will get there in the end.









You could have a look at this http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-g...core-i3-i5-i7/


----------



## mrtomek

Would it be recommended for me to re flash my bios? considering i used @bios, or because its has given me no issues thus far would I be better leaving it as be?


----------



## LaZyBoneS

If you have flashed your bios using @Bios and all is well then leave it alone. You will only need to reflash if you need to due to an update or fix etc. If you do flash in the future, please use the Qflash method. Using @Bios is risky and can make your board useless. I know I have bricked a board in the past using @Bios. Whether it was because I forgot to disable AntiVirus first or it was just a bad flash I don't know, but I have learned that Qflash is much safer.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bazhuddy*


Hi Guys
New to overclocking and it is a bit over my head at the moment. Just upgraded to F7 and need to start again. Bit confused over memory settings but will get there in the end.










Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Welcome to OCN and the UD7 thread.

No for some DICE prep work using a new method of pourable silicone called Dragon Skin. Here are a few pics.


More pics!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


You could have a look at this http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-g...core-i3-i5-i7/


Two things, please fill out your System Information in the Control Panel and try not recommending anyone off OCN for help. Thank you!







There is tons of information here and a lot can be found in the first post. The seach function also works very well.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Would it be recommended for me to re flash my bios? considering i used @bios, or because its has given me no issues thus far would I be better leaving it as be?


If you're not having any problems, I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Looks like you've been doing your homework.







Looking great!







Would you like your post in the official memebers list to be this or what's there now?










Probably this one. Thanks MacG32!


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


dr_dx... that comparison isn't really fair, you upped nb to 3800mhz in the 4.6ghz run..


True and a lot of other things are different too. I wasn't trying to have an exact comparison, merely see how low a proc speed I could have and still hit 100GFlops stable.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Probably this one. Thanks macG32!


Updated and you're welcome!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


True and a lot of other things are different too. I wasn't trying to have an exact comparison, merely see how low a proc speed I could have and still hit 100GFlops stable.



You've done a great job!


----------



## mrtomek

Finally finished re-doing my loop, took a good 6hours :\\ at last I can get back to overclocking again.


----------



## LaZyBoneS

My apologies MacG32, I was not trying to recommend any off OCN. I was just giving the poster another place to look as i see there are other sites listed on the first page also. I had no idea that anything other than listed was forbidden, my bad. I will update my system info when I finally get the other parts I have on order, I do have a UD7 waiting to build and have only just today got some of my watercolooling stuff. But will do when I can is that ok?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Finally finished re-doing my loop, took a good 6hours :\\ at last I can get back to overclocking again.


Pics! Pics!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


My apologies MacG32, I was not trying to recommend any off OCN. I was just giving the poster another place to look as i see there are other sites listed on the first page also. I had no idea that anything other than listed was forbidden, my bad. I will update my system info when I finally get the other parts I have on order, I do have a UD7 waiting to build and have only just today got some of my watercolooling stuff. But will do when I can is that ok?


It's not forbidden, but that information is easily found here on OCN and/or in the first post of this thread.







You can plug in the information of your computer now and make changes along the way. I had my last system listed before it was even ordered and built.







I'm building my sig system right now.


----------



## LaZyBoneS

This ok for now?


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Just waiting for my quick disconnects from Koolance and also waiting on the power supply, then playtime


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


This ok for now?


Perfect, thank you!







Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


Just waiting for my quick disconnects from Koolance and also waiting on the power supply, then playtime 


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## mrtomek

Previous









looks much better than before I think


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Perfect, thank you!







Welcome and added to the owners list!









Looking forward to seeing it!










Thankyou


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


NEVER EVER use @BIOS, it can brick your board. This may be the problem already but it did sound like you got it to post.
Post your MIT and we will take a look at it.


I here some say this and have read articals as provided.. personally i think ppl are a bit paranoid and well perhaps just jumping on the bandwagon.. which is all too common i guess.. Sure there may be a 1-3% chance (unless someone has figures i'm not aware of).. Then again probably more chance of sneazing, tripping over onto the PC and breaking somethign that way.. Anyway i've used @Bios over 100 times (at least) without issue.

Sure if your system is hella unstable you don't want to be updating with @bios prior to resetting to optimised etc.. but otherwise.. live a little yeah..


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Previous









looks much better than before I think


















much better.. looked in knots before









p.s. damn you know i'm not far away from going full water.. looking hella forward to it actually.. But don't personally understand why most bother without extreme OC'ing.. either peen or future proof? lives in a desert or just because they can.. all valid reasons i guess, just doesn't make sense in general though, hmm

Hey not yourself mrtomek yeah and +rep for the excellent job..

Perhaps something for discussion all.. dunno maybe i'm just missing something elementry here and is just something that came to mind just now..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


I here some say this and have read articals as provided.. personally i think ppl are a bit paranoid and well perhaps just jumping on the bandwagon.. which is all too common i guess.. Sure there may be a 1-3% chance (unless someone has figures i'm not aware of).. Then again probably more chance of sneazing, tripping over onto the PC and breaking somethign that way.. Anyway i've used @Bios over 100 times (at least) without issue.

Sure if your system is hella unstable you don't want to be updating with @bios prior to resetting to optimised etc.. but otherwise.. live a little yeah..










That's like saying, "Drunk driving is fine, I haven't killed anyone yet". Sure it can work, but when you read that it does brick boards why risk it when you can use a different method.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


Previous

looks much better than before I think


Looks great! Thanks for posting those pics!







+Rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


Thankyou










You're welcome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


I here some say this and have read articals as provided.. personally i think ppl are a bit paranoid and well perhaps just jumping on the bandwagon.. which is all too common i guess.. Sure there may be a 1-3% chance (unless someone has figures i'm not aware of).. Then again probably more chance of sneazing, tripping over onto the PC and breaking somethign that way.. Anyway i've used @Bios over 100 times (at least) without issue.

Sure if your system is hella unstable you don't want to be updating with @bios prior to resetting to optimised etc.. but otherwise.. live a little yeah..










If there's even a remote chance of instantly bricking your investment, most would not take it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


much better.. looked in knots before









p.s. damn you know i'm not far away from going full water.. looking hella forward to it actually.. But don't personally understand why most bother without extreme OC'ing.. either peen or future proof? lives in a desert or just because they can.. all valid reasons i guess, just doesn't make sense in general though, hmm

Hey not yourself mrtomek yeah and +rep for the excellent job..

Perhaps something for discussion all.. dunno maybe i'm just missing something elementry here and is just something that came to mind just now..


Extreme OCing is what most have done with watercooling, but you can't use those settings 24/7, because of the constantly high heat and wear and tear.







You seem haphazard in your logic, pertaining to computers.







You might wish to consider reading up a bit more about cause and effect and/or heed the tried and tested advice of others.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Extreme OCing is what most have done with watercooling, but you can't use those settings 24/7, because of the constantly high heat and wear and tear.







You seem haphazard in your logic, pertaining to computers.







You might wish to consider reading up a bit more about cause and effect and/or heed the tried and tested advice of others.










With all due respect Mac and I mean that.. haphazard I am not.. I read plenty regarding cause and effect and am well versed where interest dictates.

My point was that what the majority believe is often simply a manifestation of misinformation. As you would be aware many people have many opinions and scientific study as useful as it is is all too often taken out of context.. Too often statistics and Chinese whispers are somehow taken as gospel.. I don't dispel your advice I merely make an observation and ask others to comment.. If there is one thing I've learned it is that there is RARELY any ONE source of any truth.. What we do here IS NOT an exact science.. Fact.

If one thousand people have the same experience minus one and that one has a voice and means to communicate to the masses.. Chances are with a convincing argument, no matter how nonsensicle more will convert.

With regard to @Bios.. If you can provide figures pertaining to bricking rates then we have a debate.. Otherwise it is just one mans opinion, which was probably taken from another and blended with their own.. That is not fact.

With regard to water cooling.. I only speak from my own experiences and those from reputable folk. I.e I have had an E8400 OC'd to 4.5 for two years now on air without issue.."So I, me, personally have operated with extreme settings 24/7". (without including around a dozen other examples) Your experiences are your own and I am not to judge your opinion. I have a right to question however, no? Degradation here is secondary to me therefore given the above, it may not be to you but does that matter..

I question why you are getting defensive.. I was not having a go at anyone simple asking for others opinions so i can make my own value judgement.. Sure i may take the mickey but that is not something to be berated over. Currently my opinion is not based on any custom water cooling experience, otherwise I would have no need to ask.

p.s You do a fantastic work here Mac and again nothing personal..

p.p.s My profession is Software Engineering and I am currently a Test Manager for hundreds of staff within our Government Org. I have a curious mind and sure I have a healthy cynical streak.. But more than naught I am a simple pragmatist.

p.p.s sorry in my haste i missed this and it did make me laugh "

That's like saying, "Drunk driving is fine, I haven't killed anyone yet". Sure it can work, but when you read that it does brick boards why risk it when you can use a different method."

This is not the case.. In my view @Bios would have been recalled if it was not a responsible method of flashing.. You could have likened it to driving with one hand on the wheel, a perfectly acceptable way of driving but not quite as safe as two hands.. I would tend to accept that. Conversely drink driving is irresponsible and if you crash you deserve to pay the penalty and that is why it is 'not legal'.. Not legal being the metaphor here - So when considered your comment does not constitute a valid counter.

And lastly "If there's even a remote chance of instantly bricking your investment, most would not take it. "

This is not true either.. Most in fact would take the half-hazard approach because other methods are either beyond them, they are impatient, or simple aren't aware.. The paranoid minority (could use a subtler term), well that is another story.


----------



## _REAPER_

Almost done sleeving everything.. should be done on Friday and will post pics then.. I have removed the other 5970 and opted for TRIFIRE with a 5870 it scales better and I bench the same so I figured why not.. my Brother is happy with his 5970 and was more than happy to give up his 5870... I will post some benchmark results shortly as well I am back to using 10.4 drivers 10.10a and 10.10 really fubared my pc for some reason.


----------



## mrtomek

uggg. I think I am going to have to remount the block, temps are reading at about 44*C Idle and 72*C load, I took a temp gun to the radiator when it was at idle and got a reading of about 32*C


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
With all due respect Mac and I mean that.. haphazard I am not.. I read plenty regarding cause and effect and am well versed where interest dictates.

My point was that what the majority believe is often simply a manifestation of misinformation. As you would be aware many people have many opinions and scientific study as useful as it is is all too often taken out of context.. Too often statistics and Chinese whispers are somehow taken as gospel.. I don't dispel your advice I merely make an observation and ask others to comment.. If there is one thing I've learned it is that there is RARELY any ONE source of any truth.. What we do here IS NOT an exact science.. Fact.

If one thousand people have the same experience minus one and that one has a voice and means to communicate to the masses.. Chances are with a convincing argument, no matter how nonsensical more will convert.

With regard to @Bios.. If you can provide figures pertaining to bricking rates then we have a debate.. Otherwise it is just one mans opinion, which was probably taken from another and blended with their own.. That is not fact.

With regard to water cooling.. I only speak from my own experiences and those from reputable folk. I.e I have had an E8400 OC'd to 4.5 for two years now on air without issue.."So I, me, personally have operated with extreme settings 24/7". (without including around a dozen other examples) Your experiences are your own and I am not to judge your opinion. I have a right to question however, no? Degradation here is secondary to me therefore given the above, it may not be to you but does that matter..

I question why you are getting defensive.. I was not having a go at anyone simple asking for others opinions so i can make my own value judgment.. Sure i may take the mickey but that is not something to be berated over. Currently my opinion is not based on any custom water cooling experience, otherwise I would have no need to ask.

p.s You do a fantastic work here Mac and again nothing personal..

p.p.s My profession is Software Engineering and I am currently a Test Manager for hundreds of staff within our Government Org. I have a curious mind and sure I have a healthy cynical streak.. But more than naught I am a simple pragmatist.

p.p.s sorry in my haste i missed this and it did make me laugh "

That's like saying, "Drunk driving is fine, I haven't killed anyone yet". Sure it can work, but when you read that it does brick boards why risk it when you can use a different method."

This is not the case.. In my view @Bios would have been recalled if it was not a responsible method of flashing.. You could have likened it to driving with one hand on the wheel, a perfectly acceptable way of driving but not quite as safe as two hands.. I would tend to accept that. Conversely drink driving is irresponsible and if you crash you deserve to pay the penalty and that is why it is 'not legal'.. Not legal being the metaphor here - So when considered your comment does not constitute a valid counter.

And lastly "If there's even a remote chance of instantly bricking your investment, most would not take it. "

This is not true either.. Most in fact would take the half-hazard approach because other methods are either beyond them, they are impatient, or simple aren't aware.. The paranoid minority (could use a subtler term), well that is another story.

lol, wut?







I get it, but why bother shedding light on the subject with the possibility of some poor soul(s) bricking their BIOS/board? It would happen, because they've read that some few trusted individuals have had luck with a method very well known by Gigabyte's own support staff to brick boards. We choose to promote a method that's much safer for all of our fellow club members and thread followers.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Almost done sleeving everything.. should be done on Friday and will post pics then.. I have removed the other 5970 and opted for TRIFIRE with a 5870 it scales better and I bench the same so I figured why not.. my Brother is happy with his 5970 and was more than happy to give up his 5870... I will post some benchmark results shortly as well I am back to using 10.4 drivers 10.10a and 10.10 really fubared my pc for some reason.

Looking forward to seeing all the hard work you've done and the outcomes!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
uggg. I think I am going to have to remount the block, temps are reading at about 44*C Idle and 72*C load, I took a temp gun to the radiator when it was at idle and got a reading of about 32*C

That's what it sounds like.


----------



## _REAPER_

I did forget to mention if you decide to re sleeve your cables make sure you have the tools to do it the right way and still set aside alot of time to do it..


----------



## lsdmeasap

@ @BIOS









Some people will never learn, you just have to let them learn the hard way. I see their point, sometimes, but you can never convince them otherwise.

The really bad thing is that those who feel it is ok end up spreading thoughts around on forums, and then some poor soul will only read their comments someday and think it's OK to flash using @BIOS, and then they have to deal with the outcome of a bad flash and wonder how it happened - and then we have to try to explain how/why afterward

*PLEASE DO NOT USE @BIOS!!*

No offense meant to anyone by this, just voicing my well educated opinion on the subject


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bazhuddy* 
Hi Guys
New to overclocking and it is a bit over my head at the moment. Just upgraded to F7 and need to start again. Bit confused over memory settings but will get there in the end.









Welcome. If you got questions just shoot, enough people in this thread willing to help.

K guys, so what's the verdict on F8c thusfar? Seen one guy on xtremesystems who claimed it kicked ass but that's about it. Anyone else have it running? If so, for or against?


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
Previous









looks much better than before I think

















So is the pump feeding the LT or the rad? I can't tell. Feeding the LT from the rad should give you cooler temps.


----------



## Sin0822

I like those white tubes. And yes thank god lsdmeasap said that, don't ever flash your bios from windows, how hard is it to do it off a flash drive?


----------



## mrtomek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_dx* 
So is the pump feeding the LT or the rad? I can't tell. Feeding the LT from the rad should give you cooler temps.

It's going straight to the rads then LT


----------



## _REAPER_

I use @bios and have never had any issues at all with my bios nor do I fear bricking my mobo. This is a service provided by GA for the mobo so if it does brick it then guess what I will get a new mobo. I will try out F8C bios and let you guys know how well it overclocks for a 980x.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


----------



## superj1977

Anyone know of water cooling solution for the rev 2? 
Im gutted the ek block listed at start of thread doesnt fit


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Anyone know of water cooling solution for the rev 2? 
Im gutted the ek block listed at start of thread doesnt fit










There is not one out yet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Anyone know of water cooling solution for the rev 2? 
Im gutted the ek block listed at start of thread doesnt fit










as far as i know, there is nothing available for the Rev 2 _*yet*_
i was also told that _*EK*_ is working on a solution with no ETA


----------



## superj1977

Damn i wanted to get it blocked as well,what is it about the rev 2 thats different to stop the Ek kit fitting?

Anyone know?

Thanks NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Damn i wanted to get it blocked as well,what is it about the rev 2 thats different to stop the Ek kit fitting?

Anyone know?

Thanks NoGuru


Like XC said, EK is working on the new block. IDK, what is different. Are the holes just off a little?


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Damn i wanted to get it blocked as well,what is it about the rev 2 thats different to stop the Ek kit fitting?

Anyone know?

Thanks NoGuru


Well, for starters, it has 16 phase power verses 24 on the rev.1...the mosfet layout is different.

No offense, but what's wrong with the factory one, you want to use 1/2"? I read one poster said he couldn't tell any temp difference using the silent pipe, wb, or nothing at all.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


Very nice Bclk


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I use @bios and have never had any issues at all with my bios nor do I fear bricking my mobo. This is a service provided by GA for the mobo so if it does brick it then guess what I will get a new mobo. I will try out F8C bios and let you guys know how well it overclocks for a 980x.


Couldn't agree more Reaper..!

You know next thing we'll be advised by the few who do - not to cross the road in fear of getting hit by a car.. I mean come on one can take precautions but spreading undue fear is as irresponsible as saying nothing when the facts do actually back up claims.

I'd be willing to bet less than 1 percent of users have ever had a bad flash.. But again lets all get on the bandwagon.

Mac I agree with your advice in general just not when advice is exaggerated or taken out of context. Otherwise in general perhaps we should not be encouraging people ot to OC at all due to the risks.

Anyway don't mean to kick a dead horse.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


@ @BIOS









Some people will never learn, you just have to let them learn the hard way. I see their point, sometimes, but you can never convince them otherwise.

The really bad thing is that those who feel it is ok end up spreading thoughts around on forums, and then some poor soul will only read their comments someday and think it's OK to flash using @BIOS, and then they have to deal with the outcome of a bad flash and wonder how it happened - and then we have to try to explain how/why afterward

*PLEASE DO NOT USE @BIOS!!*

No offense meant to anyone by this, just voicing my well educated opinion on the subject










Let put @Bios to bed and move on - yes i'm the culprit but lets just agree to disagree..

"PLEASE DO NOT USE @BIOS!!"

Your second para and bold statement is again typical of someone who just grabs hold of a bit of hype and runs with it just for the sake.. Isn't your statement true with respect to anything PC related I mean come on. Don't OC your Ram or CPU it may fry. Don't water cool it may leak.. Don't have sex you may enjoy it and become an addict. lol


----------



## LaZyBoneS

Hey gobbo353 each to their own I guess. A lot of people have come to respect Lsdmeasap's advice and wisdom across many forums and if he advises not to use @Bios, then I wouldn't use it. I have myself bricked a board due to a bad flash using @Bios. However if you find @Bios a tried and true method for flashing your bios, then great. Just don't try put someone down for their well educated point of view. I'm sure Lsdmeasap is not someone who for the sake of it runs with a bit of hype.


----------



## dr_dx

All,

Here is the same run with the same settings that I used with the GOOC bios. Outcome is virtually identical.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


*Internet high-five*


----------



## LaZyBoneS

^^^+1 to that


----------



## mrtomek

^^^+1 to that +1


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Couldn't agree more Reaper..!

You know next thing we'll be advised by the few who do - not to cross the road in fear of getting hit by a car.. I mean come on one can take precautions but spreading undue fear is as irresponsible as saying nothing when the facts do actually back up claims.

I'd be willing to bet less than 1 percent of users have ever had a bad flash.. But again lets all get on the bandwagon.

Mac I agree with your advice in general just not when advice is exaggerated or taken out of context. Otherwise in general perhaps we should not be encouraging people ot to OC at all due to the risks.

Anyway don't mean to kick a dead horse.



http://www.google.com/search?q=site%...40BIOS+bricked

http://www.google.com/search?q=site%...%40BIOS+killed

http://www.google.com/search?q=site%...OS+reboot+loop

http://www.google.com/search?q=site%...m+%40BIOS+dead

http://www.google.com/search?q=site%...om+%40BIOS+bad

I have been helping Gigabyte users for years, all day long, so I am not spreading undue fear and know exactly what I am talking about.

And that is just one site, others will come up as well if you just Google it without Tweaktown in the mix.

http://www.google.com/search?q=+%40BIOS+killed+gigabyte

http://www.google.com/search?q=+%40B...icked+gigabyte

http://www.google.com/search?q=+%40BIOS+dead+gigabyte

http://www.google.com/search?q=%40BI...+loop+gigabyte

Do what you want, and tell others to follow your advice if you wish - but you have been warned and it's long been known that flashing with any program within windows has much larger risks than any other method.

You are probably correct, it's about 1-2% of all users (those whom do actually even flash their BIOS) have ever had a bad flash, but I bet more than 75% of that 1-2% with bad flashes was solely due to using @BIOS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


Very nice Bclk


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


*Internet high-five*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaZyBoneS*


^^^+1 to that 



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


^^^+1 to that +1


Thanks! I will try and post an MIT when I get time for anyone wanting to bench with DICE. I really did not push it to hard, volts could be used with cold air or H2O as well.


----------



## _REAPER_

We should not have a war about using @BIOS or flashing from a mem stick, this is a good thread we should not give anyone the impression that it is not. If you chose to use @BIOS there are risks just as if you use any other way of flashing your bios...

Keep that in mind that not everyone eats the same food or drinks the same drinks but the end result is that everyone gets food and water somehow.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


We should not have a war about using @BIOS or flashing from a mem stick, this is a good thread we should not give anyone the impression that it is not. If you chose to use @BIOS there are risks just as if you use any other way of flashing your bios...

Keep that in mind that not everyone eats the same food or drinks the same drinks but the end result is that everyone gets food and water somehow.


For sure









I wasn't trying to argue, and I can see how it looked that way so sorry to all as it was not my intention. I was just trying to make it clear to people that I am not some random dude running with someone's hyped up fears is all.

To those who do use @BIOS, just be careful and flash at stock clocks to minimize chances of failures. I'd also suggest downloading the file yourself, and using update from file with @BIOS if you plan to use it, as there have been instances where it will give the wrong BIOS for board revisions or even model variances (IE UD3P for UD3, ect)

Just be safe everyone, I do my best to help my fellow Gigabyte users with the best advice possible!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


Great work!







+Rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


All,

Here is the same run with the same settings that I used with the GOOC bios. Outcome is virtually identical.











That's good stuff! Thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


^^^+1 to that +1


^^^^^+1 to that +1's +1









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


For sure









I wasn't trying to argue, and I can see how it looked that way so sorry to all as it was not my intention. I was just trying to make it clear to people that I am not some random dude running with someone's hyped up fears is all.

To those who do use @BIOS, just be careful and flash at stock clocks to minimize chances of failures. I'd also suggest downloading the file yourself, and using update from file with @BIOS if you plan to use it, as there have been instances where it will give the wrong BIOS for board revisions or even model variances (IE UD3P for UD3, ect)

Just be safe everyone, I do my best to help my fellow Gigabyte users with the best advice possible!


Experience, knowledge, and understanding equaling the best advice from lsdmeasap.







+Rep for all of the great help and support!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


Missed this till now, nice job man!!

If you need any advice on pushing further feel free to shoot me a PM anytime!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Experience, knowledge, and understanding equaling the best advice from lsdmeasap.







+Rep for all of the great help and support!










Thanks for your support Mac, and for having this thread for our fellow Gigabyte users!


----------



## _REAPER_

^^PM sent just want to run some numbers on overclocking the 980x^^


----------



## Sissor

Having annoying problems with my BIOS F7x. OC 4.2 ghz running generally stable - however, every 3 month or so, the system reboots back to "normal settings" with some "...wrong memory settings.." bull announcement. Is there a way to quickly restore user BIOS settings, so it won't be necessary to start all over again writing all the OC values into the BIOS??!!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sissor*


Having annoying problems with my BIOS F7x. OC 4.2 ghz running generally stable - however, every 3 month or so, the system reboots back to "normal settings" with some "...wrong memory settings.." bull announcement. Is there a way to quickly restore user BIOS settings, so it won't be necessary to start all over again writing all the OC values into the BIOS??!!


After you have all the setting the way you want them, I think you press F11 to save the settings while in the BIOS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Missed this till now, nice job man!!

If you need any advice on pushing further feel free to shoot me a PM anytime!


You know I will take you up on that LSDme. I will try and post my MIT this weekend and ask for some tips. I think my total time with clocking 1366 is about 6 hours







Getting the hang of it though. I did notice that increasing PCI-E helps increase BCLK, so I may have to find a PCI card.


----------



## lsdmeasap

You will get the hang of it I'm sure!!

PCIE helps plenty at higher Bclks, if you card can handle it you should be fine pushing it up there. I've ran Xfire at 120+ without issues, but I do know it depends on the cards themselves if higher PCIE affects them or not.

PCI card and IDE would leave you worry free though for your sessions, I used to run that way on UD4P, but haven't had to at all on UD7.


----------



## koji

Ran into an "interesting" issue this week, upgraded my EVEREST Ultimate version to 5.50 and my stability went completely haywire. Installed it to monitor NB temps on my G15 display, had to install a newer build for it cause the one I was using didn't support the UD7.

Anyway, Everest installed and runnig, blends failing after 10 minutes, thought it was my OC borking up, switched bios to F8C see what that did, also severe instability. Disabled EVEREST 5.50 and it's blending now for 8hours so far. Looks OK.

Did some reading up on them interwebz and apparantly EVEREST is known to cause instability issues in some cases, strange cause I've been using it for years, it's only this new build that's causing trouble...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Very odd, never noticed it myself, but then again I don't keep everest open while testing.

Everest is dead now though, it is now/again AIDA64










Grab a copy here, you want the at least the v1.00.1114 Beta as the other earlier final has a write bug in the memory benchmarks.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=260770

Maybe it wont give you issues?


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Very odd, never noticed it myself, but then again I don't keep everest open while testing.

Everest is dead now though, it is now/again AIDA64

Grab a copy here, you want the at least the v1.00.1114 Beta as the other earlier final has a write bug in the memory benchmarks.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=260770

Maybe it wont give you issues?


Hmm I'll do that tonight! Cheers!

Yeah I have it running all the time in the background, have a ton of sensorinformation displaying on my G15 display, GPUtemps, Coreloads, Coretemps, Fanspeeds etc etc etc. So it basically boots up with windows minimized and just outputs sensordata to my G15.

I don't really use it for anything else other than the G15 displaysupport.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh, well I've never used it like that so I didn't even know there was issues with any version.

Hopefully the new one will work better, if not you can send a report to Fiery at XS and I'm sure he will try to get it fixed for you asap


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Ahh, well I've never used it like that so I didn't even know there was issues with any version.

Hopefully the new one will work better, if not you can send a report to Fiery at XS and I'm sure he will try to get it fixed for you asap

Yeah never ran into issues with it myself either, ah well, after this last debacle I'm not so keen to have sensor polling software running 24/7 anymore.









Might just disable it and only use it when I think my card is running hot or whatever. So used to monitoring temps in games etc, not sure I'll be able to live without my precious sensor readouts!!!


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

im looking for upgrade soon and have a choice of two motherboards to get

Asus Rampage extreme 3 or the this gigbyte UD7 v2.

few questions regarding UD7.

1) Which would be better to get v1 or v2 i know the differences but want to owners feedback (i like the feature that is found on V2 i.e you can have your PC off and still use the USB to charge the devices i.e. phones etc.

2) Does the EK waterblock for motherboard fit on the V2 i.e the south/north bridge or is the bundled one good enough with 1/2" adaptors?

any other stuff that they dont mention on the website about gigabyte motherboards I have always had asus/Abit motherboards.

thanks


----------



## Sin0822

If you get the UD7 you want the rev 1.0, it has more phases and there is a HUGE difference between rev 1.0 and rev 2.0 VRM/mosfet layout, so the EK block wouldn't fit. The UD5 rev 2.0 is the same board as the UD7 rev 2.0 just without the WaterBlock. I doubt you can find a UD7 rev 1.0, you might have to buy one off someone. I switched from P6x58D=prem to UD5 rev 2.0, much better board, gigabyte did it right this time, and ive been loyal to asus for 7+ years.


----------



## Sissor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
After you have all the setting the way you want them, I think you press F11 to save the settings while in the BIOS.









Yes! exactly F11 - Thanks Mac








..and for loading the saved CMOS settings: F12


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx* 
Hi,

im looking for upgrade soon and have a choice of two motherboards to get

Asus Rampage extreme 3 or the this gigbyte UD7 v2.

few questions regarding UD7.

1) Which would be better to get v1 or v2 i know the differences but want to owners feedback (i like the feature that is found on V2 i.e you can have your PC off and still use the USB to charge the devices i.e. phones etc.

2) Does the EK waterblock for motherboard fit on the V2 i.e the south/north bridge or is the bundled one good enough with 1/2" adaptors?

any other stuff that they dont mention on the website about gigabyte motherboards I have always had asus/Abit motherboards.

thanks

#2 - I use the bundled wb with 3/8" lines and a DDC-3.25 and my max system temp (bios) is 38c with above dew point water. I will install Aida64 tonight and see what it reads. My personal opinion is that the thicker copper layers do make them run cooler than other brands.


----------



## FtW 420

What are the ud7 owners using for in-windows overclocking software? I'm not having any luck finding the pll# for setfsb or clockgen. I Shoulda looked that up before covering the board so I can't read any numbers...


----------



## Sin0822

This the setfsb clockgen for UD5 rev 2.0 i think its the same for rev 2.0 UD7, you can try it for rev 1.0 UD7 ICS9LPRS914EKL, i personally use ET6, but i really dont like in windows OC


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
This the setfsb clockgen for UD5 rev 2.0 i think its the same for rev 2.0 UD7, you can try it for rev 1.0 UD7 ICS9LPRS914EKL, i personally use ET6, but i really dont like in windows OC

Thanks man, I'll give that a shot. For regular overclocking BIOS is always the way to go, but looking to freeze the new ud7 tonight & it is nice to be able to clock up a bit higher at the desktop after booting in at the max I can get in BIOS for the pi runs.

edit: She works, fsb shows as 3x what the bclk really is, but it'll do the job. Thanks again...


----------



## NoGuru

I was using this for SetFSB but it did not work the greatest ICS9LPRS916JGLF


----------



## Sin0822

well ifit works thats good, what rev of the board do you have? rev 1 with 24 phases or rev 2 with 16? BTW good luck subzero! its always fun







aka my sig, i had to freeze the processor lol, thats 3 mins exposed to air strapped to my evap at -52c.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
well ifit works thats good, what rev of the board do you have? rev 1 with 24 phases or rev 2 with 16? BTW good luck subzero! its always fun







aka my sig, i had to freeze the processor lol, thats 3 mins exposed to air strapped to my evap at -52c.

Mine is Rev 2. Like I mentioned it worked a little but not as much as was hopping for(of coarse).
I find it strange that Giga made Rev 2 with less phases. Anyone know why they would do this?


----------



## Sin0822

its the same board as the rev 2.0 as the UD5, i have no idea myself. If you look at the price though they are closer than they used to be, makes it 50-60 bucks more for the waterblock. It makes manufacturing the board much easier, b/c they have the same specs.


----------



## Sin0822

hey im sorry man i gave you the wrong info, try this ICS9LPRS916JGLF, I tried that and it works perfect. I tried what i gave you and it went to the same problem with the numbers, i guess i copied it down wrong, b/c this is the one right blow the old ICS number i gave you. Try it its perfect.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


hey im sorry man i gave you the wrong info, try this ICS9LPRS916JGLF, I tried that and it works perfect. I tried what i gave you and it went to the same problem with the numbers, i guess i copied it down wrong, b/c this is the one right blow the old ICS number i gave you. Try it its perfect.


Okay so I did have the right one, it was just hard to gain more then 30 mhz at 5 GHz for me


----------



## koji

Ok, got F8c stable, seems to be a pretty good bios, was able to get it stable with 1.32 VTT instead of 1.34 and also was able to drop CPU PLL from 1.86 to 1.84. Guess that was worth the hassle

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2ghz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: E
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: E
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: E
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: E

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: E
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 101
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: TURBO
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.35625 (1.344 idle/load)
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: D
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.32
CPU PLL....................................: 1.84
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.18
IOH Core...................................: 1.16
ICH I/O....................................: 1.58
ICH Core...................................: 1.14
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.83
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.83
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.83
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.83
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.83
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.83
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.83

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: E 
Virtualization Technology..................: E

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455975

http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/blendstable_f8c.JPG

http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/linxstable_f8c.JPG

15hr 50mins blendstable, that`s stable in my book


----------



## FtW 420

Gave it a freeze last night, CBB is colder than my classified, big bonus. I can cold boot at -55Â° with this one, classy I had to warm up to -30Â° or so. Still need to get the mem timings figured out a bit better, something was keeping me from getting into windows with my usual sub-timing tweaks.


----------



## Sin0822

You are using GOOC bios correct?


----------



## rubema

Is this is the same of (GOOC 2010 WWF)? and from where to get it?

Is there any release for UD7 Rev.1?


----------



## Sin0822

No sorry only rev 2.0 of UD5,UD7 and rev 1.0 of UD9 b/c there is no rev 2.0 UD9. Yes its the same as GOOC 2010 WWF. They made a modded bios for the UD7 rev 2.0 that they checked/preclocked and gave them to the benchers. It was then modded for UD5,b/c its basically the same board, and for the UD9 as well. The bios has a few great features, such as OCP disable, Voltage mode for unlock voltages upto 2.1, Clod Bug mode, for cold boots(thats why im asking if hes using that bios), and also a lean mode. It is also very good for superpi.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
hey im sorry man i gave you the wrong info, try this ICS9LPRS916JGLF, I tried that and it works perfect. I tried what i gave you and it went to the same problem with the numbers, i guess i copied it down wrong, b/c this is the one right blow the old ICS number i gave you. Try it its perfect.

No problem, the other one still worked but this one does give the right bclk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Okay so I did have the right one, it was just hard to gain more then 30 mhz at 5 GHz for me









Yeah sometimes I can manage an up to extra 100Mhz stable enough for a superpi run, but hey 1 or 2 bclk gain at the desktop can still shave some ms off the run. Every little bit helps...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
You are using GOOC bios correct?

Yes it is, I'm guessing the optimized CBB was helping out, & possibly optimized memory setting were messing me up from setting timings from what I'm used to. Have to play with things more.


----------



## Sin0822

gigabyte boards are very good at setting timing, but its always good to set your own, something it differs a little motherboard to motherboard, but i think you already know that


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


What are the ud7 owners using for in-windows overclocking software? I'm not having any luck finding the pll# for setfsb or clockgen. I Shoulda looked that up before covering the board so I can't read any numbers...


Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Ok, got F8c stable, seems to be a pretty good bios, was able to get it stable with 1.32 VTT instead of 1.34 and also was able to drop CPU PLL from 1.86 to 1.84. Guess that was worth the hassle

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2ghz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: E
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: E
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: E
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: E

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: E
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 101
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: TURBO
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.35625 (1.344 idle/load)
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: D
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.32
CPU PLL....................................: 1.84
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.18
IOH Core...................................: 1.16
ICH I/O....................................: 1.58
ICH Core...................................: 1.14
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.83
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.83
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.83
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.83
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.83
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.83
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.83

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: E 
Virtualization Technology..................: E

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455975

http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/blendstable_f8c.JPG

http://users.telenet.be/koji/OC/i7/linxstable_f8c.JPG

15hr 50mins blendstable, that`s stable in my book











Looking great and updated!


----------



## _REAPER_

My most recent project for my pc I will post the final pics once I am done.. let me know what you guys think


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


My most recent project for my pc I will post the final pics once I am done.. let me know what you guys think


Looks very nice!


----------



## rubema

And this is my New 4.42, better voltage and more stable..

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 23
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.42        
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled    
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enable
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 192
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1536
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: Auto
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: Auto
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: Auto
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: Auto

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1400
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 1.20
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.33
CPU PLL....................................: 1.88
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.2
IOH Core...................................: 1.24
ICH I/O....................................: 1.25
ICH Core...................................: 1.2
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.6400
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[/CODE]


----------



## Sin0822

I am confused why this:
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 1.20


----------



## SoulofSilicon

Still running stock because this board won't stay stable period. I still have the phenomenon encountered on X58A-UD7 (Rev. 1.0) boards where the system restarts twice, and on the third time comes up stating there's a voltage issue and it's automatically changed my mem to 1066 when it should be 1600. Funny thing is if I go in and save and exit without any changes, no problem. If I reboot after running for a while, no problem. It only happens on initial startup. I've seen several reports of this in the thread and honestly, I'm really wondering if the F7 BIOS is worth even trying at this point. When a system is this unreliable even at stock settings...I mean the only thing I'm using is XMP profile 1...no overclocking. Intel Turbo Boost Tech isn't even turned on. Gigabyte's helpdesk is unfortunately useless in this. Suggestions? Links to specific posts? Guide me, oh Overclocking Gurus!

I'd LIKE to be able to overclock, but I found if I even set the performance setting under M.I.T. from Turbo to Extreme (Turbo is default, but Standard prevents more of the triple boot issue), it continually reboots until I clear my CMOS! This is intolerable!


----------



## n4soccer06

Hey all,

I need your expertise. I was tasked with building some high end machines for my work. I have just finished building the second one. The first has been up and running for a few months now (on and off use).

On the 2nd computer after starting for the first time the cpu temp is 60-65 C while in the bios. This is extremely to hot for this system at idle. What sealed the deal was after installing w7 64bit and updating all drivers I did a stress test (prime95). After running for less then one min the cpu temp was 98 C. At that point I immediately stopped the test and the cpu temp dropped back down to 55-65 C (idle). Below are the systems specs:

i7 960 (running at 3.20Ghz, stock)
Gigabtye GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 2 (I updated the bios to FB)
Corsair Dominator 12Gb (1600) 3 x 4Gb (but only running at 1066)
PNY Quadro 4000
2 x WD 600GB Raptors (Raid 0 on SATA 3)
Antec 12 hundred case
Antec 850w power supply

If you need any other info. let me know and I can get it

I have built a few computers (for personal, friends and family) but I wouldn't consider myself an expect.

I am not sure really what to do at this point. I have been searching on google and reading the forums and haven't come across anything that has helped. I am not looking to OC this system, I am just looking to get normal cpu temps.

If I had to guess, I would say i7 and RAM are the issue. I know with the i7's the RAM speed is directly linked to the i7's speed but that is really just a guess.

What do you guys think? Any one else have a similar system? If so are you or have you experienced the same thing?

I am open to any help or any info you can provide.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoulofSilicon* 
Still running stock because this board won't stay stable period. I still have the phenomenon encountered on X58A-UD7 (Rev. 1.0) boards where the system restarts twice, and on the third time comes up stating there's a voltage issue and it's automatically changed my mem to 1066 when it should be 1600. Funny thing is if I go in and save and exit without any changes, no problem. If I reboot after running for a while, no problem. It only happens on initial startup. I've seen several reports of this in the thread and honestly, I'm really wondering if the F7 BIOS is worth even trying at this point. When a system is this unreliable even at stock settings...I mean the only thing I'm using is XMP profile 1...no overclocking. Intel Turbo Boost Tech isn't even turned on. Gigabyte's helpdesk is unfortunately useless in this. Suggestions? Links to specific posts? Guide me, oh Overclocking Gurus!

I'd LIKE to be able to overclock, but I found if I even set the performance setting under M.I.T. from Turbo to Extreme (Turbo is default, but Standard prevents more of the triple boot issue), it continually reboots until I clear my CMOS! This is intolerable!

Did you set the Ram volt's in BIOS? This is a must when installing ram. You should set the timings as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n4soccer06* 
Hey all,

I need your expertise. I was tasked with building some high end machines for my work. I have just finished building the second one. The first has been up and running for a few months now (on and off use).

On the 2nd computer after starting for the first time the cpu temp is 60-65 C while in the bios. This is extremely to hot for this system at idle. What sealed the deal was after installing w7 64bit and updating all drivers I did a stress test (prime95). After running for less then one min the cpu temp was 98 C. At that point I immediately stopped the test and the cpu temp dropped back down to 55-65 C (idle). Below are the systems specs:

i7 960 (running at 3.20Ghz, stock)
Gigabtye GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 2 (I updated the bios to FB)
Corsair Dominator 12Gb (1600) 3 x 4Gb (but only running at 1066)
PNY Quadro 4000
2 x WD 600GB Raptors (Raid 0 on SATA 3)
Antec 12 hundred case
Antec 850w power supply

If you need any other info. let me know and I can get it

I have built a few computers (for personal, friends and family) but I wouldn't consider myself an expect.

I am not sure really what to do at this point. I have been searching on google and reading the forums and haven't come across anything that has helped. I am not looking to OC this system, I am just looking to get normal cpu temps.

If I had to guess, I would say i7 and RAM are the issue. I know with the i7's the RAM speed is directly linked to the i7's speed but that is really just a guess.

What do you guys think? Any one else have a similar system? If so are you or have you experienced the same thing?

I am open to any help or any info you can provide.

Is this with the stock cooler? I'm betting it is. Try and reapply the Thermal paste and make sure it is fairly tight when mounted.
If that does not fix it you could try an aftermarket cooler, I'm sure you are on your works budget but you can get a lot more life out of a work PC by running as cool as possible.


----------



## n4soccer06

It is on the stock cooler. That is a good point I will remove and reapply the thermal paste. As far as aftermarket cooler, I would think Intel would provide a heat sink that can cool its processor at stock conditions.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
And this is my New 4.42, better voltage and more stable..

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 23

CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.42

> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled

CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All

CPU Multi Threading........................: Enable

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled

C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled

CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled

CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled

Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36

QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):

Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16

Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):

>>>>> Standard Clock Control

Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled

BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 192

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile

System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8

Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1536

PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: Auto

PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: Auto

CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: Auto

IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: Auto

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile

System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8

Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1400

Performance Enhance........................: Standard

DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick

Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65

Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2

Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto

Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C

> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control

Cas Latency Time...........................: 8

tRCD.......................................: 8

tRP........................................: 8

tRAS.......................................: 24

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control

tRC........................................: Auto

tRRD ......................................: Auto

tWTR ......................................: Auto

tWR........................................: Auto

tWTP.......................................: Auto

tWL........................................: Auto

tRFC.......................................: Auto

tRTP.......................................: Auto

tFAW.......................................: Auto

Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control

B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto

Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads

Different DIMMs............................: Auto

Different Ranks............................: Auto

On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes

Different DIMMs............................: Auto

Different Ranks............................: Auto

On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU

LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2

CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4

xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 1.20

QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.33

CPU PLL....................................: 1.88

>>> MCH/ICH

PCIE.......................................: 1.5

QPI PLL....................................: 1.2

IOH Core...................................: 1.24

ICH I/O....................................: 1.25

ICH Core...................................: 1.2

>>> Dram

DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.6400

DRAM Termination...........................: Auto

Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto

Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto

Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto

Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto

Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto

Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Disabled

Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[/CODE]


If you would add a CPU-Z validation link to that post, I can update you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoulofSilicon* 
Still running stock because this board won't stay stable period. I still have the phenomenon encountered on X58A-UD7 (Rev. 1.0) boards where the system restarts twice, and on the third time comes up stating there's a voltage issue and it's automatically changed my mem to 1066 when it should be 1600. Funny thing is if I go in and save and exit without any changes, no problem. If I reboot after running for a while, no problem. It only happens on initial startup. I've seen several reports of this in the thread and honestly, I'm really wondering if the F7 BIOS is worth even trying at this point. When a system is this unreliable even at stock settings...I mean the only thing I'm using is XMP profile 1...no overclocking. Intel Turbo Boost Tech isn't even turned on. Gigabyte's helpdesk is unfortunately useless in this. Suggestions? Links to specific posts? Guide me, oh Overclocking Gurus!

I'd LIKE to be able to overclock, but I found if I even set the performance setting under M.I.T. from Turbo to Extreme (Turbo is default, but Standard prevents more of the triple boot issue), it continually reboots until I clear my CMOS! This is intolerable!

Welcome and added to the owners list!







Sound like faulty memory, XMP settings not correct for amount of ram, and/or voltages set incorrectly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n4soccer06* 
Hey all,

I need your expertise. I was tasked with building some high end machines for my work. I have just finished building the second one. The first has been up and running for a few months now (on and off use).

On the 2nd computer after starting for the first time the cpu temp is 60-65 C while in the bios. This is extremely to hot for this system at idle. What sealed the deal was after installing w7 64bit and updating all drivers I did a stress test (prime95). After running for less then one min the cpu temp was 98 C. At that point I immediately stopped the test and the cpu temp dropped back down to 55-65 C (idle). Below are the systems specs:

i7 960 (running at 3.20Ghz, stock)
Gigabtye GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 2 (I updated the bios to FB)
Corsair Dominator 12Gb (1600) 3 x 4Gb (but only running at 1066)
PNY Quadro 4000
2 x WD 600GB Raptors (Raid 0 on SATA 3)
Antec 12 hundred case
Antec 850w power supply

If you need any other info. let me know and I can get it

I have built a few computers (for personal, friends and family) but I wouldn't consider myself an expect.

I am not sure really what to do at this point. I have been searching on google and reading the forums and haven't come across anything that has helped. I am not looking to OC this system, I am just looking to get normal cpu temps.

If I had to guess, I would say i7 and RAM are the issue. I know with the i7's the RAM speed is directly linked to the i7's speed but that is really just a guess.

What do you guys think? Any one else have a similar system? If so are you or have you experienced the same thing?

I am open to any help or any info you can provide.

Reapply TIM, add another fan to the cooler, and/or check/replace intake/exhaust fans with higher cfm fans.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoulofSilicon*


Still running stock because this board won't stay stable period. I still have the phenomenon encountered on X58A-UD7 (Rev. 1.0) boards where the system restarts twice, and on the third time comes up stating there's a voltage issue and it's automatically changed my mem to 1066 when it should be 1600. Funny thing is if I go in and save and exit without any changes, no problem. If I reboot after running for a while, no problem. It only happens on initial startup. I've seen several reports of this in the thread and honestly, I'm really wondering if the F7 BIOS is worth even trying at this point. When a system is this unreliable even at stock settings...I mean the only thing I'm using is XMP profile 1...no overclocking. Intel Turbo Boost Tech isn't even turned on. Gigabyte's helpdesk is unfortunately useless in this. Suggestions? Links to specific posts? Guide me, oh Overclocking Gurus!

I'd LIKE to be able to overclock, but I found if I even set the performance setting under M.I.T. from Turbo to Extreme (Turbo is default, but Standard prevents more of the triple boot issue), it continually reboots until I clear my CMOS! This is intolerable!


IIRC Turbo mode tightens tFRC , not completely sure about that.

What happens when you set everything manual?

VTT @ 1.35
Ram voltage @ 1.64/1.66

This is the memory settings tab in the MIT;

Quote:



System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: X (whatever multiplier you need here for 1600mhz)
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: TURBO (TURBO is default, that should work when you're running your ram at stock speeds and timings)
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2



Blanks are [AUTO], set the Command Rate at 2 btw, my board likes putting it on 1 but that takes a bit more tweaking to get CR 1 stable. (for my ram anyway)

Also, this is a long shot but something everyone should do imo; load optimized defaults after flashing your bios to a new version (or swapping hardware, whatever), reboot, set all your ram stuff, reboot. So in your case now, try loading optimized defaults if you haven't done that after the flash, reboot, set your VTT, DRAM voltage and RAM speed and timings. Reboot.

See what that gives.


----------



## SoulofSilicon

Ok...hmm. Well, Memtest86+ after 20 passes generates no errors. Running a load program in win 7 I get no issues. The memory is supposed to be rated for 7-7-7-20, and it is running at that (except after the triple boot issue of course). Suggestions on what settings I need to pay attention to and what to try?

Oh, and tell me what app you use to output your BIOS settings please. I'm sure that might be more helpful than me describing the issues. Ever since I built this rig I'm feeling like a n00b









Also, in response to the other request I try setting those settings manually, I did everything but the VTT manually I believe...still had the same issue with similar frequency. I'll have to check on setting the VTT manually.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoulofSilicon*


Oh, and tell me what app you use to output your BIOS settings please. I'm sure that might be more helpful than me describing the issues. Ever since I built this rig I'm feeling like a n00b










We write them down on a piece of paper in a template, it's pretty high tech!









Can download the templates here; http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/9/...ext%20File.rar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoulofSilicon*


Also, in response to the other request I try setting those settings manually, I did everything but the VTT manually I believe...still had the same issue with similar frequency. I'll have to check on setting the VTT manually.


Normally speaking when you load the XMP profile it should set the VTT and DRAM voltage to the correct values, if those are set on auto in your bios. But most of the people here prefer doing it all manually cause we're OCD like that...


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


I am confused why this:
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 1.20



Why what exactly?

Cpu Vcore or xDynamic vcore

Can you please clarify it to me i am not that much expert here and the above result is after lots of reading and asking, so if you can correct me i will be appreciate..


----------



## rubema

MacG32 said:


> If you would add a CPU-Z validation link to that post, I can update you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my CPU-Z validate:
> 
> ][/URL]
> 
> But i am already added to the owners list!


----------



## Longie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


You're welcome.







Kingston isn't one of the better overclocking brands. They're good for stock clocks.










Problem is, the RAM stock is 2000MHz, haha. Never mind. I'm running stable 24/7 at 1600MHz and CPU at 3.5Ghz, will still push for 4.0 when I have some time on my hands









I've included the CPUZ link for validation and the BIOS template so you can all go 'WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SET TO blah FOR?', or guide me on how to get 4Ghz, haha.

Just a quick note, I have a 930, not 920 and my RAM stock is 2000Mhz with timings of 9-11-9-27 and is designed to run at 1.65V (I assume this will affect the other settings), x6 2Gb sticks of triple channel DDR3 Kingston.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 22
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.52
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enable
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: AUTO
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 5.76
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: AUTO
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: AUTO
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.50
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 [AUTO]
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 [AUTO]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 27 [AUTO]
tRRD ......................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWTR ......................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWR........................................: 8 [AUTO]
tWTP.......................................: 19 [AUTO]
tWL........................................: 7 [AUTO]
tRFC.......................................: 60 [AUTO]
tRTP.......................................: 4 [AUTO]
tFAW.......................................: 16 [AUTO]
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2 [AUTO]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - [AUTO]
Round Trip Latency.........................: 55 [AUTO]

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6 [AUTO]
Different Ranks............................: 5 [AUTO]
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 [AUTO]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6 [AUTO]
Different Ranks............................: 6 [AUTO]
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 [AUTO]

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.350
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: +0.00 (Can't change)
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.3350
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80 [AUTO]
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50 [AUTO]
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10 [AUTO]
IOH Core...................................: 1.10 [AUTO]
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50 [AUTO]
ICH Core...................................: 1.10 [AUTO]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.660
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75 [AUTO]

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


I've included the CPUZ link for validation and the BIOS template so you can all go 'WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SET TO blah FOR?', or guide me on how to get 4Ghz, haha.












Just some pointers, i7s hate even multipliers, when you're OC'ing try to pick an uneven number, in your case 21. Besides that looks OK, I'ld work with LLC enabled (level 1 or 2) if you're trying to aim for 4ghz. Aslong as you stay around 1.38/1.40vcore load in windows LLC wouldn't be too bad. (don't quote me on this, some people are heavily against the use of LLC)


----------



## Longie

Oh ok, thanks mate


----------



## almighty00

hi i'm new to overclocking i bought a new rig with the following specs
1)Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 
2)Intel i7-950
3)GEIL RAM PC3-12800 CL-9-9-9 6Gb (3x2Gb).
4)1Tb Hitachi Hdd 7200rpm
5) Gigabyte GTX460 1Gb Overclocked

I tried overclocking the memory to 1600Mhz accordance to the capacity of the ram as stated. However, when i edited the bios advanced memory settings multiplier at x8 to get the desired clock rate the cpu refuses to boot. So i had to revert back to auto.

The default clock rate its running at is 1066Mhz with accordance tot he i7-950.
I read that it was possible to change the multipler dividers jus to overclock the ram to the desired bus speed as i do not wanna oc the processor. Would it be possible for you to guide me through it??

Thanks.


----------



## Longie

You need to change the BLCK and SPID (notice in mine, it's 160 BLCK and 10 SPID, 160x10 is 1600).


----------



## Longie

Didn't see the 'not the processor' part, sorry. Note the BLCK will change your processor, so you will need to lower your clock ratio (first setting) when raising the BLCK to keep the right CPU speeds


----------



## almighty00

Sorry which means i would need to edit the values for 
1) QPI Clock Ratio..: AUTO -> instead of auto to some ratio of 4:6 or something im still reading up.

will that do the job?? sorry the memory divider thing is quite difficult for me as i'm new to everything..


----------



## koji

In the first post of this thread Mac compiled some stable OC's with the according templates, just check for your CPU in the list.

http://www.overclock.net/8983651-post1.html

Have a look at those templates and what settings people are changing to get an idea what you should change yourself, blind copying templates sometimes works but I advise against it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty00*


jus to overclock the ram to the desired bus speed as i do not wanna oc the processor.


 I don't understand what the hell you are saying!









Just out of curiosity, why whould you not want to OC the CPU?

You will see little to no gain by setting the ram to manufactured specs.
Now the CPU you will notice huge gains in having it OC'ed.

You can see the gains by running simple benchmarks such as SuperPi. For example I have a chip stock at 2.8 GHz that will do a 1M PI calculation in about 40 seconds, and I OC that chip to 4.2 GHz, now I can run the 1M superPi in about 10 seconds.

I shaved 30 seconds off my time. Times that by how long you sit at your PC.


----------



## SoulofSilicon

I saw those lists of specs...very impressive. I need to double my ram to 12 GB and I'll be trying to grab the same triple channel mem kit from Corsair from it.

That list though...only 2 950 rigs on it. I'm kind of wondering what I can push an air-cooled system with a Megahalems sink with it staying stable. The two setups on there that look like mine appear to be liquid cooled. Trial and error? Honestly, with the sensitive memory controllers on the Core series of chips, I'm leery of pushing too much. I'm thinking I should leave the memory alone and just go for a bit of a boost on the CPU. What would you adjust first, and how do you normally adjust your memory to compensate as necessary?

One final question: any thoughts on the F7 BIOS? I also hear of a F8 BIOS in beta floating around...


----------



## Sin0822

first off air and water are different games you aren't going to get close, only if you are very lucky you will. You need to read an overclocking guide. basically upi move up the blck, and everything's frequency changes b/c everything like ram and uncore and qpi, and cpu have multipliers that multiply with the blck to make a frequency, you can control the multipliers and the blck, so you can move what you want where you want.


----------



## mrtomek

Lesson learned.

So I was sitting at home one day and herd a pop, wasnt really sure what it was so continued was I was doing, moments later I noticed that the CPU temp had hit 100degrees
I then assumed that the pump had switched off, I had the pump connected to a speed controller so I turned it back up again. This on the other hand pushed water through the popped tube on the CPU block, the second I realized this I pulled all the power to the system and assess the damage.

What had happened was I had accidentally adjusted the Pump speed instead of the fan speed, lowering it to a rate where it was not moving water at all, this heated up the block and the tubing attached to it to a point where it slipped off not to mention the small amount of steam pressure created by this heat.

Long story short I caught it quite quickly and very little water spilled on the system, infact the only water I could see that had spilled was a small amount on the GPU and Radiator apart from that its all good.

Lessons learnt: I am no longer going to have the Pump speed regulated by the fan controller instead I will let it have power directly from the psu.
That little event also proved to me that even though I have chosen a large barb to small ID tube ratio there is aways a chance for them to slip off especialy in high temperature situations, I have cable tied all the barbs now.

All due to human error, but I consider myself lucky
Only got a few weeks of University left I cant afford to loose my system.


----------



## mrtomek

On a plus note I think the high temperature settled the thermal paste better and I am getting lower temps.


----------



## Cele303

Hi guys!

I was searching for 210 bclk stable HT on templates and google bring me here, there is no 210 bclk templates at first page on air, question is can UD7 be stable 210 bclk with HT?

I'm running 200x21 24/7 stable and temps are good... Sample:



I want to manage 210x21, after 20min occt system crashes with bsod error 124, so this is last good stable configuration

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2 Ghz (200*21)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200 Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.50V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.17V
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 6
tRCD.......................................: 6
tRP........................................: 6
tRAS.......................................: 18
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 30
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.35625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335
CPU PLL....................................: 1.40
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Normal
QPI PLL....................................: Normal
IOH Core...................................: Normal
ICH I/O....................................: Normal
ICH Core...................................: Normal
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

I bumped vcore at the point it's not 101 bsod error any more (1.44V), bumped VTT from 1.335V up to 1.595V still 124 bsod error, IOH core up to 1.30V, memory up to 1.70V, PCI-E up to 103, CPU PLL up to 1.80V, what can I do else? ICH Core?


----------



## superj1977

*"bumped VTT from 1.335V up to 1.595V"*
Correct me if im wrong but isnt 1.59 a little too high? especially with [email protected] as well.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


I bumped vcore at the point it's not 101 bsod error any more (1.44V), bumped VTT from 1.335V up to 1.595V still 124 bsod error, IOH core up to 1.30V, memory up to 1.70V, PCI-E up to 103, CPU PLL up to 1.80V, what can I do else? ICH Core?


That's a lot of voltage man, for speeds above 200 BCLK you need to fool around with PCI-E speed.

I'ld loosen up those timings C6 / 1600mhz / CR1, that has to be a pain in the ass to get stable... Lower IOH core, Up CPU PLL a notch or two (just stay sub 1.89)

Keep in mind that *too MUCH VTT can also make your system unstable*. I wouldn't go above 1.35 VTT for 1600mhz ramspeed. So maybe in your case 1.36/1.38 VTT should do the trick at 1680mhz. My best bet would be lowering VTT and upping CPU Pll to 1.84/1.86/1.88.

There's a nice voltage guide here. Take a look at some of those voltages, it's not set in stone you need to follow them though.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


I bumped vcore at the point it's not 101 bsod error any more (1.44V), bumped VTT from 1.335V up to 1.595V still 124 bsod error, IOH core up to 1.30V, memory up to 1.70V, PCI-E up to 103, CPU PLL up to 1.80V, what can I do else? ICH Core?


Stop increasing all of the voltages for a start. 1.6v for VTT is too high. CPU PLL to 1.8? And why are you increasing PCIE frequency? Increasing everything is not always the solution to a BSOD.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Stop increasing all of the voltages for a start. 1.6v for VTT is too high. CPU PLL to 1.8? And why are you increasing PCIE frequency? *Increasing everything is not always the solution to a BSOD.*



What he said!

CPU PLL 1.80 is stock on X58 btw









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


On a plus note I think the high temperature settled the thermal paste better and I am getting lower temps.










**Internet High-Five**









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoulofSilicon*


I saw those lists of specs...very impressive. I need to double my ram to 12 GB and I'll be trying to grab the same triple channel mem kit from Corsair from it.

That list though...only 2 950 rigs on it. I'm kind of wondering what I can push an air-cooled system with a Megahalems sink with it staying stable. The two setups on there that look like mine appear to be liquid cooled. Trial and error? Honestly, with the sensitive memory controllers on the Core series of chips, I'm leery of pushing too much. I'm thinking I should leave the memory alone and just go for a bit of a boost on the CPU. What would you adjust first, and how do you normally adjust your memory to compensate as necessary?

One final question: any thoughts on the F7 BIOS? I also hear of a F8 BIOS in beta floating around...


Keep in mind that filling all banks with ram will make it harder to achieve a stable OC.

About the memory OC'ing, I'm just running my memory on stock speeds, timings and speeds of DDR3 really don't matter too much, only in synthetic tests maybe a bit.

Check this writeup Anand has about it.

On my rig it all "magically" comes together, 200BCLK x 8 ratio = my default memspeed add the 21 multi = 4.2ghz. 2:8 memratio is also the one i7s like most. Use an uneven multiplier for OC'ing i7s btw.

It's a lot of trial and error and reading really, X58 is pretty "easy" to OC on. Just print a template, fill it in, post it here, we'll help you out. (atleast try







)

Oh and you can get the latest beta bios here Also a link there to previous beta versions, but f8c (the last one) is good. That's for rev 1 UD7s though.


----------



## superj1977

koji,thanks for that link to the voltage info,usefull.

My UD7 went back to Gigabyte RMA heaven after 2 days use,since then(last week)i have been looking at the bios settings i last used.

One of the settings im worried i had too high was qpi/vtt which i had at 1.55,i have now found out a stick of ram that was in the mobo at the time is also now dead...too much qpi/vtt?


----------



## Cele303

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


*"bumped VTT from 1.335V up to 1.595V"*
Correct me if im wrong but isnt 1.59 a little too high? especially with [email protected] as well.


It's not too high, 1.60V is XMP VTT for 2000 ram / 4000 nb freq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


That's a lot of voltage man, for speeds above 200 BCLK you need to fool around with PCI-E speed.

I'ld loosen up those timings C6 / 1600mhz / CR1, that has to be a pain in the ass to get stable... Lower IOH core, Up CPU PLL a notch or two (just stay sub 1.89)

Keep in mind that *too MUCH VTT can also make your system unstable*. I wouldn't go above 1.35 VTT for 1600mhz ramspeed. So maybe in your case 1.36/1.38 VTT should do the trick at 1680mhz. My best bet would be lowering VTT and upping CPU Pll to 1.86/1.88.


Did you check my template m8? 1600 CL6 1.65V 1.335V VTT is anything but pain in the ass, IOH is Normal, can it be more lower? CPU PLL 1.40V for 200x21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Stop increasing all of the voltages for a start. 1.6v for VTT is too high. CPU PLL to 1.8? And why are you increasing PCIE frequency? Increasing everything is not always the solution to a BSOD.


Guys, what's my template for? I'm not raising everything, just saying with what settings I've already been playing to save you time...

To be more clear, 20 min occt stable:

210x21=4410 1.44v
210x8=1680 6-6-6-18 60 1T 1.65V
210x16=3360 1.355v
cpu pll = 1.40v
ioh = normal
pcie = 100

Whatever I try to raise 20 min +- error 124

Any solution?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


It's not too high, 1.60V is XMP VTT for 2000 ram / 4000 nb freq

Did you check my template m8? 1600 CL6 1.65V 1.335V VTT is anything but pain in the ass, IOH is Normal, can it be more lower? CPU PLL 1.40V for 200x21

Guys, what's my template for? I'm not raising everything, just saying with what settings I've already been playing to save you time...


Was playing with an RE3 last night in kitchen and noticed that xmp profile 1 for my ram in sig also showed the same 1.60vtt but i also noticed that when i adjusted this my self in bios the numbers were in red,to me a clear indication that this was a high voltage.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


It's not too high, 1.60V is XMP VTT for 2000 ram / 4000 nb freq

Did you check my template m8? 1600 CL6 1.65V 1.335V VTT is anything but pain in the ass, IOH is Normal, can it be more lower? CPU PLL 1.40V for 200x21

Guys, what's my template for? I'm not raising everything, just saying with what settings I've already been playing to save you time...

To be more clear, 20 min occt stable:

210x21=4410 1.44v
210x8=1680 6-6-6-18 60 1T 1.65V
210x16=3360 1.355v
cpu pll = 1.40v
ioh = normal
pcie = 100

Whatever I try to raise 20 min +- error 124

Any solution?


You're underclocking CPU PLL (to 1.40), default CPU PLL voltage is 1.80, that's bound to cause issues. Try 1.84/1.86.

About that memory, I'm not claiming you can't get it stable, I'm just saying I'ld loosen up those timings for now, untill you get your CPU OC stable, then start tweaking the memory. C6 timings at CR1 are like, THOIGHT like a tiger!









I wouldn't personally use anything above 1.40VTT for 24/7 usage though, but that's just me, but indeed for 2000mhz ramspeeds you'll need around 1.50VTT and certainly if you're going to be running your uncore at 4000mhz you'll need even more than 1.50VTT, in your case I'ld try to run uncore at a low multiplier and get it to around 3200mhz, that way you don't need *EXTRA* VTT for that uncore speed (besides the extra VTT for the 2000mhz ramspeeds, you dig?)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


koji,thanks for that link to the voltage info,usefull.

My UD7 went back to Gigabyte RMA heaven after 2 days use,since then(last week)i have been looking at the bios settings i last used.

One of the settings im worried i had too high was qpi/vtt which i had at 1.55,i have now found out a stick of ram that was in the mobo at the time is also now dead...too much qpi/vtt?


You're welcome mate, QPI/VTT voltage is a silent killer, most of the i7s they killed early on were due to too high VTT voltages. Don't think that it would brick RAM though. DDR3 does get pretty darn hot when you don't have sufficient aircooling. My sticks at default (they're basic stuff, no fancy cooling) get pretty hot. So maybe that killed it, I dunno.


----------



## superj1977

Yeah perhaps it was just faulty ram,its been kept cool im always in my case snooping for heat,lol.

Cant wait for me UD7 to get back from RMA







should be early next week.


----------



## almighty00

I was thinking to run the ram to manufactured specs so its potential could be realized. I'm new to overclocking and i haven bought a CPU cooler still using the stock fan so would like to take it slowly afraid to screw things up by overclocking all the components at once.

Btw would overclocking the cpu reduce the life span of the cpu significantly??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't understand what the hell you are saying!









Just out of curiosity, why whould you not want to OC the CPU?

You will see little to no gain by setting the ram to manufactured specs.
Now the CPU you will notice huge gains in having it OC'ed.

You can see the gains by running simple benchmarks such as SuperPi. For example I have a chip stock at 2.8 GHz that will do a 1M PI calculation in about 40 seconds, and I OC that chip to 4.2 GHz, now I can run the 1M superPi in about 10 seconds.

I shaved 30 seconds off my time. Times that by how long you sit at your PC.


----------



## Cele303

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


You're underclocking CPU PLL (to 1.40), default CPU PLL voltage is 1.80, that's bound to cause issues. Try 1.84/1.86.

About that memory, I'm not claiming you can't get it stable, I'm just saying I'ld loosen up those timings for now, untill you get your CPU OC stable, then start tweaking the memory. C6 timings at CR1 are like, THOIGHT like a tiger!










Ok, thx m8









I just switched from UD5 to UD7 and from Dominator GT 1866 CL7 to STT Project X 2000C7, both chips Elpida Hyper but STT is high binned so better for me and GT's are running 1600 CL6 1.65V with UD5 for 6 months now so I'm pretty sure they are cool with 1600 CL6 (up to 1680 CL6 1.65v, 1800 CL6 1.70V for benchmarks) THOIGHT like a tiger...









CPU PLL 1.40V is rock solid at 200x21=4200, and it gives me about 9Â°C temp drop on all cores, I advise you to see it for your self







If I use 1.88V I need better cooling to go 4410 so I'll stick to 4200 with good temps if there is no other advice


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty00*


I was thinking to run the ram to manufactured specs so its potential could be realized. I'm new to overclocking and i haven bought a CPU cooler still using the stock fan so would like to take it slowly afraid to screw things up by overclocking all the components at once.

Btw would overclocking the cpu reduce the life span of the cpu significantly??


With Intel timings are more important then Mhz as far as ram go's, to a certain point.
Overclocking can reduce the life span, but if you do it right, you will never even notice. The chip will be LONG gone before it's life it over. For example, say the expected life span is 15 years and you put a major OC on your chip, you may lose 2 or 3 years off the chip but are you going to keep a PC for more then 10 years, I doubt it.

Even with the stock cooler you could do a small OC to say 3.0 or 3.2 and be safe. I would try that and see how your temps are. You may not even have to increase volts at that small of an OC.


----------



## Longie

Sweet, thanks for all your help guys, I've got mine stable (so far, fingers crossed) at 3.9Ghz and my RAM is running at 1800Mhz, though I had to loosen the timings to 9-9-9-27 from 8-8-8-24.

Silly QPI had to be raised to 1.355 which is pink, so I enabled LLC at level 2 at it runs fine.

Here's my CPUZ link: 

I'll post BIOS settings soon


----------



## Cele303

Quick update, I never tried 4300 HT on, works fine without 124 BSOD (not enough/too high qpi/vtt voltage)

validation



Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.3
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.38
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3280
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 205
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1640
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1640
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.17
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 6
tRCD.......................................: 6
tRP........................................: 6
tRAS.......................................: 18
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 30
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: LEVEL 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4125
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.355
CPU PLL....................................: 1.40
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Normal
QPI PLL....................................: Normal
IOH Core...................................: Normal
ICH I/O....................................: Normal
ICH Core...................................: Normal
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:
GOOC extreme clock.........................:
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## Sin0822

Hey so want to take it higher? use more qpi like 1.375-1.4, vcore to 1.44, uncore to 17x, pci-e to 103, blck to 215, and put both clock skews to 200. You switched from UD5 rev 2.0 to UD7 rev 2.0? Or rev 1.0 UD5 to rev 2.0 ud7? or rev 1.0 UD5 to rev 1.0 UD7, or rev 2.0 ud5 to rev 1.0 UD7? I am just curious? it says what rev on the box, or just tell me the number of power phases.


----------



## Cele303

Thanks for your post, I don't have need to go that high, just playing with my new mobo and searching for some info's, I switched from EX58-UD5 to X58A-UD7 rev 1.

UD5 was not bad mobo but after I borrow Rampage III Extreme from my friend for few days I decided to go with better mobo, and I'm Giga fan (also upgrade from 790FXT-UD5P + X4 965 to 890FXA-UD5 + 1090T)


----------



## kmss1

Greetz All,
I'm new to the forum and the board, but would like to ask for some help: This weekend I'm building a new machine with a X58A-UD7 (v.2), Intel 980x, Kingston HyperX (3x4GB @ 1600), OCZ Vertex 2 100GB), Win7 x64 Pro, and air-cooled with a Cooler Master Hyper 212+.

Can somebody please help me with suggested BIOS settings, and any other great ideas for improving my build? I've built many computers previously (40-70 approx) but this will be my first O.C. effort. Also, any help on how to set up my board signature would be great.
*
Thanks!*


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


Thanks for your post, I don't have need to go that high, just playing with my new mobo and searching for some info's, I switched from EX58-UD5 to X58A-UD7 rev 1.

UD5 was not bad mobo but after I borrow Rampage III Extreme from my friend for few days I decided to go with better mobo, and I'm Giga fan (also upgrade from 790FXT-UD5P + X4 965 to 890FXA-UD5 + 1090T)


I was going to say if you "upgraded" from a UD5 rev 2.0 to UD7 rev 2.0, nothing should change. lol. But i see you know your stuff, the new UD5 is basically the same as the new ud7. I was just curios lol. but thats good if you don't need to increase voltage. You are lucky you found an older UD7 rev 1.0!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Greetz All,
I'm new to the forum and the board, but would like to ask for some help: This weekend I'm building a new machine with a X58A-UD7 (v.2), Intel 980x, Kingston HyperX (3x4GB @ 1600), OCZ Vertex 2 100GB), Win7 x64 Pro, and air-cooled with a Cooler Master Hyper 212+.

Can somebody please help me with suggested BIOS settings, and any other great ideas for improving my build? I've built many computers previously (40-70 approx) but this will be my first O.C. effort. Also, any help on how to set up my board signature would be great.
*
Thanks!*


Welcome to OCN and the UD7 thread.
Your build looks good to me although I would get faster ram.
The front page has BIOS templates on it for you to look at, or try to ask a more specific question. Only thing I can offer at this time is you should shoot for between 4.0-4.5 GHz.


----------



## Lafferty

Hi, my offer UD7 RAM for up to $ 200
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Welcome to OCN and the UD7 thread.
Your build looks good to me although I would get faster ram.
The front page has BIOS templates on it for you to look at, or try to ask a more specific question. Only thing I can offer at this time is you should shoot for between 4.0-4.5 GHz.










Thank you for the reply NoGuru, any suggestions of what memory would be better? I haven't installed this memory yet so I can still exchange it! Also, any thoughts about the Hyper 212+, versus the Corsair H70? I originally considered the H70 but then shyed away from it because I've heard of some reliability issues in the pump, and also that it can be rather loud.

*Again, any input is greatly appreciated!*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Thank you for the reply NoGuru, any suggestions of what memory would be better? I haven't installed this memory yet so I can still exchange it! Also, any thoughts about the Hyper 212+, versus the Corsair H70? I originally considered the H70 but then shyed away from it because I've heard of some reliability issues in the pump, and also that it can be rather loud.

*Again, any input is greatly appreciated!*


 Well it depends on what you will be using the rig for and how fast you want it to go? The RAM you picked is probably fine, I just hate to see people get cheap on RAM and when they go to OC have it hold them back is all.
As far as cooling go's, you should wait for someone else to inform you, I use a custom H2O loop and DICE/L2N pots for cooling.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well it depends on what you will be using the rig for and how fast you want it to go? The RAM you picked is probably fine, I just hate to see people get cheap on RAM and when they go to OC have it hold them back is all.
As far as cooling go's, you should wait for someone else to inform you, I use a custom H2O loop and DICE/L2N pots for cooling.



The Kingston HyperX is in 3x4GB modules at 9-9-9-27, and I read that it is very good for OC'ing... Several of the MaximumPC OC's are done with this memory.

But, then again, as I said, I'm looking for suggestions before I actually open all the packages and build this thing. Right now I'm only waiting for a couple more items that are supposed to be delivered today, if UPS doesn't screw the pooch!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


The Kingston HyperX is in 3x4GB modules at 9-9-9-27, and I read that it is very good for OC'ing... Several of the MaximumPC OC's are done with this memory.

But, then again, as I said, I'm looking for suggestions before I actually open all the packages and build this thing. Right now I'm only waiting for a couple more items that are supposed to be delivered today, if UPS doesn't screw the pooch!


 Yeah, they should do fine. If this is your first OC just take it slow and you will learn how your chip like certian voltages. Set small goals at first like 3.6, 3.8, 4.0 GHz and so on. 
Let us know when you get it running, and good luck putting it together.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'll be dicing my 920 on my UD7 next weekend.
about all i can manage at this moment....


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Dave. I will try and get my setup going by next weekend, but I'm still waiting on my chip.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

cool.... between now and then im going to get some new memory... just unsure what at the moment.. gonna prep the board and stuff this week coming up.. then we can go get some dry ice next weekend...


----------



## NoGuru

We lost battlecry, he is selling his board and bench in the FS section.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
We lost battlecry, he is selling his board and bench in the FS section.

yup saw that... is he totally done or getting a UD7...lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
yup saw that... is he totally done or getting a UD7...lol

Say's he's building a Chopper.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Say's he's building a Chopper.









He's


----------



## kmss1

You guys are right about the kookoo when it comes to bikes. I just sold my Harley project after 30 years... Too many headaches, too much money, and not enough love!

Of course I also just bought a new 2011 Fat Boy


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


You guys are right about the kookoo when it comes to bikes. I just sold my Harley project after 30 years... Too many headaches, too much money, and not enough love!

Of course I also just bought a new 2011 Fat Boy










One door closes and another one opens.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Problem is, the RAM stock is 2000MHz, haha. Never mind. I'm running stable 24/7 at 1600MHz and CPU at 3.5Ghz, will still push for 4.0 when I have some time on my hands









I've included the CPUZ link for validation and the BIOS template so you can all go 'WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SET TO blah FOR?', or guide me on how to get 4Ghz, haha.

Just a quick note, I have a 930, not 920 and my RAM stock is 2000Mhz with timings of 9-11-9-27 and is designed to run at 1.65V (I assume this will affect the other settings), x6 2Gb sticks of triple channel DDR3 Kingston.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 22
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.52
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enable
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: AUTO
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 5.76
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: AUTO
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: AUTO
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.50
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 [AUTO]
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 [AUTO]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 27 [AUTO]
tRRD ......................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWTR ......................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWR........................................: 8 [AUTO]
tWTP.......................................: 19 [AUTO]
tWL........................................: 7 [AUTO]
tRFC.......................................: 60 [AUTO]
tRTP.......................................: 4 [AUTO]
tFAW.......................................: 16 [AUTO]
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2 [AUTO]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - [AUTO]
Round Trip Latency.........................: 55 [AUTO]

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6 [AUTO]
Different Ranks............................: 5 [AUTO]
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 [AUTO]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6 [AUTO]
Different Ranks............................: 6 [AUTO]
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 [AUTO]

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.350
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: +0.00 (Can't change)
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.3350
CPU PLL....................................: 1.80 [AUTO]
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50 [AUTO]
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10 [AUTO]
IOH Core...................................: 1.10 [AUTO]
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50 [AUTO]
ICH Core...................................: 1.10 [AUTO]
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.660
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75 [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75 [AUTO]

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:




Looking good and added to the official owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty00*


hi i'm new to overclocking i bought a new rig with the following specs
1)Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 
2)Intel i7-950
3)GEIL RAM PC3-12800 CL-9-9-9 6Gb (3x2Gb).
4)1Tb Hitachi Hdd 7200rpm
5) Gigabyte GTX460 1Gb Overclocked

I tried overclocking the memory to 1600Mhz accordance to the capacity of the ram as stated. However, when i edited the bios advanced memory settings multiplier at x8 to get the desired clock rate the cpu refuses to boot. So i had to revert back to auto.

The default clock rate its running at is 1066Mhz with accordance tot he i7-950.
I read that it was possible to change the multipler dividers jus to overclock the ram to the desired bus speed as i do not wanna oc the processor. Would it be possible for you to guide me through it??

Thanks.


Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


Hi guys!

I was searching for 210 bclk stable HT on templates and google bring me here, there is no 210 bclk templates at first page on air, question is can UD7 be stable 210 bclk with HT?

I'm running 200x21 24/7 stable and temps are good... Sample:



I want to manage 210x21, after 20min occt system crashes with bsod error 124, so this is last good stable configuration

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2 Ghz (200*21)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200 Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.50V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.17V
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 6
tRCD.......................................: 6
tRP........................................: 6
tRAS.......................................: 18
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 30
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.35625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335
CPU PLL....................................: 1.40
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Normal
QPI PLL....................................: Normal
IOH Core...................................: Normal
ICH I/O....................................: Normal
ICH Core...................................: Normal
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

I bumped vcore at the point it's not 101 bsod error any more (1.44V), bumped VTT from 1.335V up to 1.595V still 124 bsod error, IOH core up to 1.30V, memory up to 1.70V, PCI-E up to 103, CPU PLL up to 1.80V, what can I do else? ICH Core?


Welcome and added to the official owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Greetz All,
I'm new to the forum and the board, but would like to ask for some help: This weekend I'm building a new machine with a X58A-UD7 (v.2), Intel 980x, Kingston HyperX (3x4GB @ 1600), OCZ Vertex 2 100GB), Win7 x64 Pro, and air-cooled with a Cooler Master Hyper 212+.

Can somebody please help me with suggested BIOS settings, and any other great ideas for improving my build? I've built many computers previously (40-70 approx) but this will be my first O.C. effort. Also, any help on how to set up my board signature would be great.
*
Thanks!*


Welcome and added to the owners list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


I'll be dicing my 920 on my UD7 next weekend. 
about all i can manage at this moment....










Looks great!







+Rep


----------



## kmss1

Can anybody tell me if there is any difference (speed wise) between using the *Intel ICH SATA* connectors, or the *Gigabyte SATA* connectors for ACHI mode???

I'm using an OCZ Vertex 2 100GB SSD as my boot drive.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Can anybody tell me if there is any difference (speed wise) between using the *Intel ICH SATA* connectors, or the *Gigabyte SATA* connectors for ACHI mode???

I'm using an OCZ Vertex 2 100GB SSD as my boot drive.


I'm sure there is but I can't tell you how much. There is a few SSD clubs with comparison charts that will probably show you.


----------



## kmss1

Thank you again NG! Since I posted this I also Googled it and found some more info. It seems that the ICH10 is believed to be superior.

I'm almost done with my build this morning, still have to tie some cables and put the video card in. . . .


----------



## NoGuru

Found it http://www.overclock.net/ssd/754763-...rk-thread.html


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmss1* 
Can anybody tell me if there is any difference (speed wise) between using the *Intel ICH SATA* connectors, or the *Gigabyte SATA* connectors for ACHI mode???

I'm using an OCZ Vertex 2 100GB SSD as my boot drive.

Intel's is MUCH better i hear about a ton of problems with the gigabyte one, do not use it unless you have no other choice. The ICH10R is a much faster controller as well, just better all around.


----------



## kmss1

Thank you Sin.

NG, Thankx for finding that link. I went through it and saw only a couple of users of the Gigabyte controller, so I guess that speaks for itself!

Hopefully all of you are having a fun weekend! I just got done digging out a 30 year old peach tree stump (took four hours of pulling and digging and cutting!). I guess now I can complete my build.

*UPDATE: For anybody interested, here is a link to where I posted pics of my build:*http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...l#post11239193


----------



## _REAPER_

Updated rig photos.. finally done doing the sleeving on my cables


----------



## mrtomek

Nice, good work on the sleeving!


----------



## Longie

Excellent work reaper, love it!

And to report, my system is still stable at 3.95Ghz 1800Mhz RAM









Only thing is, it says the multiplier is x22 when it isn't, I assume that's because I've enabled turbo boost.

Should I re-enable the power saving things, C1E etc now that it's stable?

Also, should be getting an SSD in the next couple of week,s still reading reviews, what do you guys recommend? Intel X25-M or OCZ, etc? I'm leaning towards intel.

Thinking of 160Gb or 200Gb (I currently use 111Gb of data for main apps/OS)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Longie*


Excellent work reaper, love it!

And to report, my system is still stable at 3.95Ghz 1800Mhz RAM









Only thing is, it says the multiplier is x22 when it isn't, I assume that's because I've enabled turbo boost.

Should I re-enable the power saving things, C1E etc now that it's stable?

Also, should be getting an SSD in the next couple of week,s still reading reviews, what do you guys recommend? Intel X25-M or OCZ, etc? I'm leaning towards intel.

Thinking of 160Gb or 200Gb (I currently use 111Gb of data for main apps/OS)


Nice job Reaper!

Enabling C1E and other power saving options is up to you.

As far as the SSD, I have an OCZ Agility 120 Gig and 1T WD Carver black and love the setup.
Only thing is I may pick up a Crucial to take advantage of the SATAIII ports for a little more speed, maybe two 60 Gig in Raid0.

Just try and get the latest tech because it's only getting better as time go's on.


----------



## kmss1

Stock, no tweaks, immediately following Win7 load:


----------



## kmss1

Folks, I would appreciate some advice here: The BIOS shows my RAM frequency at 1599Mhz but CPU-Z shows it as 799.4. Can somebody please give me some idea of what I need to do, or possibly why this is happening??

I'm a total novice at OC'ing, though I do have a good understanding of the BIOS. Any help will be appreciated!

*BTW - Nice clean job on the jacketing Reaper!*


----------



## Longie

kmss:

You'll notice something like this in the validation link -- RAM Speed : 800 MHz (2:10) @ 8-8-8-24

Or you'll see FSB 2:10 or something in the Memory tab in CPU-Z.

The first is the multiplier of your frequency, so 799.4*2 would be 1599 (roughly). No need to freak out, I did the exact same thing, until I compared with the BIOS screen (pressing TAB when booting up if you have splash screen enabled) and comparing with my friends PC


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmss1* 
Folks, I would appreciate some advice here: The BIOS shows my RAM frequency at 1599Mhz but CPU-Z shows it as 799.4. Can somebody please give me some idea of what I need to do, or possibly why this is happening??

I'm a total novice at OC'ing, though I do have a good understanding of the BIOS. Any help will be appreciated!

*BTW - Nice clean job on the jacketing Reaper!*

DDR=double data rate, your real rate is 800 then multiplied by 2 is 1600, hence double data rate.


----------



## Longie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice job Reaper!

Enabling C1E and other power saving options is up to you.

As far as the SSD, I have an OCZ Agility 120 Gig and 1T WD Carver black and love the setup.
Only thing is I may pick up a Crucial to take advantage of the SATAIII ports for a little more speed, maybe two 60 Gig in Raid0.

Just try and get the latest tech because it's only getting better as time go's on.


Yeah, I'll try to futureproof it, I haven't really looked into RAID much, though buying multiple drives at 500 or 600 a pop is a bit much, not sure I can justify that. Plus, I don't know anything about RAID, thanks for the input though


----------



## Longie

Ok,

I've disabled Turboboost so the muliplier stays at 21x as everyone here says that's more stable. I've also re-enabled power settings (C1E and EIST), all seems good so far. Here's my new CPUZ link and BIOS settings.

Also made RAM run at 9-9-9-24 instead of 9-9-9-27 (hopefully 24 isn't only for 8-8-8), though I can't get it stable with 8-8-8-24 yet.

Feel free to comment on it.

Will try to get 4.0Ghz later, I'm getting somewhat better at this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471854

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.78
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: AUTO
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.48
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: AUTO
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3600
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 180
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1800
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1800
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 6
Channel Interleaving.......................: 4
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 27
tRRD ......................................: 4
tWTR ......................................: 4
tWR........................................: 8
tWTP.......................................: 19
tWL........................................: 7
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: 4
tFAW.......................................: 16
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: 60

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.350
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 1.355
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.80
CPU PLL....................................: 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
IOH Core...................................: 1.1
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
ICH Core...................................: 1.1
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## kmss1

Okay folks, here is my first attempt at OC on the new rig. It has been stable now for approximately 3 hours!

*Any comments or constructive suggestions are greatly appreciated!*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472107


----------



## kmss1

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 32x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.26
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.4
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Disabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: Auto
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1333
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: Ops
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: Ops

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: Auto
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1333
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Auto
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 33
tRRD ......................................: 4
tWTR ......................................: 5
tWR........................................: 10
tWTP.......................................: 21
tWL........................................: 7
tRFC.......................................: 108
tRTP.......................................: 5
tFAW.......................................: 20
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: 56

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Auto
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.23125
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0000
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.2
CPU PLL....................................: 1.8
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
IOH Core...................................: 1.1
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
ICH Core...................................: 1.1
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.5
DRAM Termination...........................: .750
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .750
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .750
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .750
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .750
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .750
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .750

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## Sin0822

hey you know you can run your uncore at 1.5x ram? right? you can with the westmere chips. its a benfit when dealing with high dram speeds, when ucnore gets over 4ghz it starts becoming a problem.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


hey you know you can run your uncore at 1.5x ram? right? you can with the westmere chips. its a benfit when dealing with high dram speeds, when ucnore gets over 4ghz it starts becoming a problem.


I'll give that a shot, and 'no' I did not know that SIN. I'm completely new to OC'ing, but I'm a fast learner!









Thank you again for the advice you are offering!


----------



## Sin0822

yea np man, i have the UD5 which isnt the UD7 but rev 2.0 of boath boards are almost identical, so i try to help people when i can.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
yea np man, i have the UD5 which isnt the UD7 but rev 2.0 of boath boards are almost identical, so i try to help people when i can.

Doing a great job too.


----------



## Sin0822

haha thanks man.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


yea np man, i have the UD5 which isnt the UD7 but rev 2.0 of boath boards are almost identical, so i try to help people when i can.


Yeap, they are the same, heatsink aside









+Rep for all your great help in the community, I see you helping with SSD's and motherboards, keep up the great help!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Yeap, they are the same, heatsink aside









+Rep for all your great help in the community, I see you helping with SSD's and motherboards, keep up the great help!!

Yeah, I noticed Sin all over the threads, helping out in a ton of sections.
I feel like I can retiere now. Just hit me up when you need a vaca Sin


----------



## Sin0822

good one, i don't know everything and im always willing to learn.


----------



## stasio

*GA-X58A-UD9 - F5f*
*GA-X58A-UD7 - F8d*
*GA-X58A-UD7(Rev.2) - FC5*
*GA-X58A-UD5 - F7c*
*GA-X58A-UD5(Rev.2) - FC4*
*GA-X58A-UD3R - F7e*
*GA-X58A-UD3R(Rev.2) - FC5*
*GA-X58-USB3 - F3c*

- Improve SSD compatibility 
- 09.Nov 10


----------



## Sin0822

excellent


----------



## Sin0822

BTW here is the clockgen for the cpu:








For SET FSB clock gen is : ICS9LPRS914EKL the actual clockgen is ICS9LPRS914EKL*F* but setfsb doesn't have that in there yet.


----------



## NoGuru

I never knew you could find the ICS on the board like that, I always just looked around in threads for the right one.
Sin you impress me more and more!


----------



## Sin0822

hahah thanks man, yea they are always on the boards, in the past they have looked like this:









That is the PCI-E clockgen on the UD5 rev 2.0, i confused with with the square IC, but after looking at the data sheets, this is the pci-e one and the one i posted first is the main clockgen.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my UD7 is gonna be going on this....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my UD7 is gonna be going on this....


OMG, that looks so good! Okay you convinced me, I NEED one.


----------



## Sin0822

Does it go into a case or is it free standing?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Does it go into a case or is it free standing?


im sure i could go in a case but this is what i wanted to have to be free standing to bench on.

i know some benchers throw their motherboard on a box, a piece of wood etc etc.... but i wanted something a little more personalized. and the price was good and it was made by someone here at OCN...


----------



## Sin0822

very nice custom work. I have a tech bench or two given to me for review back in the day, still have em, but i don't use em lol, i use the box/ Guilty

BTW here are some nice shots at some more chips on my UD5 rev 2.0 should be exact same for UD7 rev 2.0 only.

This is the Interstil Controller for the NB (4 phase buck PWN):








This is the interstill controller for the 16 phases, the UD9 has 2.:








This is the interstill 2 Phase PWN for Ram:








These are a set of the actual Vishay DrMOS Phases there are 16 of them for CPU:








This is the iTE IT8720F Super I/O chip it is how DES gets its reading, and how many voltages and temps are measured, its also guilty for fan controller. BTW its very good at reading voltages and wattage(same as the EX58 series):


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

the motherboard tray's are made by ghost2501... give him a shout on here if interested in one. possibilities are endless with color, style, etching, cutouts.... etc etc..


----------



## stasio

New BIOS:

*GA-X58A-UD9 - F5g
GA-X58A-UD7 - F8e
GA-X58A-UD7 (2.0) - FC6
GA-X58A-UD5 - F7d
GA-X58A-UD5 (2.0) - FC5
GA-X58A-UD3R - F7f
GA-X58A-UD3R (2.0) - FC
GA-X58-USB3 - F3c*

-Improve SSD compatibility
-Support JMB 363, JMB362 CX revision -UD3R (2.0)
-Update SATA3 firmware version to SP1408 -UD3R (2.0)
-10/11.Nov 10

TT forum


----------



## MacG32

If somebody would like to take over this thread, send a PM to a Mod and it's yours. I would just ask that the person be a very active member of OCN and have the time needed to dedicate to this thread. I no longer have the time. Thank you all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
If somebody would like to take over this thread, send a PM to a Mod and it's yours. I would just ask that the person be a very active member of OCN and have the time needed to dedicate to this thread. I no longer have the time. Thank you all.









Sorry to hear that Mac. You did a great job with this thread and how it was organized.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya hate to see ya go.... did such a great job.
i think Sin0822 would be an ideal replacement...


----------



## kmss1

Seems like either Sin0822 or NoGuru would be great as replacements, for whatever the FNG's opinion is worth


----------



## NoGuru

There is no way I have the time. The only time I am on is if I am taking a 5 minute break.
I think Sin would be great if he is up to it.


----------



## Sin0822

I will do it if i can merge UD5 into it, I was going to make a rev 2.0/UD5/UD7 thread, i might as well do it here. But cal lit the UD5/UD7 club, ill post all bios updates for them like i do for the thread in my sig.


----------



## lsdmeasap

UD5 Rev. 2.0 and UD7 Rev. 2.0 are the same


----------



## NoGuru

I would rather see it that way so more people join, and more information and discussion go's through the thread.


----------



## Sin0822

Awesome I have some family in from out of town, but i will do some work on it today and tomorrow it should be set.


----------



## Rafiluccio

][/URL]

qpi vtt 1,475v
ram 1,55v 8-9-8-24v
ich core 1,14v
everything else on auto!

the temp with a single radiator 120 (xpc) does not exceed 76 Â° ...
As you can see this overclock, for its dayli?


----------



## Sin0822

what about cpu vcor on auto?

Next time you upload an image, resize it and add it as an attachment to your post, it is much easier to see.

your qpi/vtt is pretty good for 2000mhz ram.


----------



## Rafiluccio

what is the best bios for UD7 rev 2?
I'm using the bios official put FB ...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
what is the best bios for UD7 rev 2?
I'm using the bios official put FB ...

I like the GOO WWF BIOS for benchmarking, but just get the latest.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I like the GOO WWF BIOS for benchmarking, but just get the latest.

Now, I tried to aisntalalre the latest beta bios FC6 ... and seems to be good enough!

you advise me to install GOO WWF? have you tried the new FC6?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
Now, I tried to aisntalalre the latest beta bios FC6 ... and seems to be good enough!

you advise me to install GOO WWF? have you tried the new FC6?

Just stick with the FC6 unless you are into benchmarking.


----------



## Sin0822

stick with FC6.

BTW no guru GOOC rev 2.0 came out, its the second rev. of GOOC bios for the UD9, they did nto release for UD7 or ud5, but supposedly it working OCP, looks like the only thing that worked the first time is that it enabled more voltage options, and lean mode worked on certain boards and subzero worked. I really want OCP disable more becuase i want to go subzero and get a new chip.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


stick with FC6.

BTW no guru GOOC rev 2.0 came out, its the second rev. of GOOC bios for the UD9, they did nto release for UD7 or ud5, but supposedly it working OCP, looks like the only thing that worked the first time is that it enabled more voltage options, and lean mode worked on certain boards and subzero worked. I really want OCP disable more becuase i want to go subzero and get a new chip.


 Oh this is good news. I am trying to get in a Dice session with ExtremeCustoms this weekend so may have to try it out.
I might do a live stream too, if so I will give the tread a link to it.


----------



## imadedend

Hi guys, count me in to this "club"









I am having a few troubles... I don't know whether they're because of my UD7 (rev 2.0) or not, but it can't hurt to ask.

I previously had the cold boot issues using stable overclock settings (where the boot would fail and reset the clocks on a cold boot, but after settings the same clocks and saving the BIOS it would boot into windows no problem), but I QFlashed to the fc5 BIOS and all was well with the same settings (I was using the GOOC BIOS previously, which gave me the cold boot problems). No cold boot issues anymore.

However it seems after flashing to that BIOS I am getting another weird "error". If I cold boot now, it POSTs fine, but as soon as it hits the "Starting windows" splash screen it would just sit there and loop for ages and ages without booting into my desktop. If I shut the PC off and booted it again (warm reboot) straight away it would boot into windows without any problems at all. I then upgraded to the FC6 BIOS which I am on now, and now it just freezes on the splash screen instead of looping it (I'm on windows seven, and on the FC5 the logo would still animate, but on FC6 it just pauses).

Still the same behaviour, this only happens if i leave it off overnight and turn it on in the morning, and warm restarting it when it freezes makes it boot fine.

I have also tried different BIOS settings, and my PC is Prime95 stable at 3.8ghz (200x19)

Any ideas would be much appreciated. I will post my full BIOS settings if it would help...

Thanks!

EDIT: I know it says I have an ASRock MoBo in my sig, I need to update my sig haha i do have a ga-x58A-ud7 i promise you


----------



## NoGuru

Yes posting your MIT will help a lot. Do that and lets see if something is messed up.


----------



## imadedend

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 19
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.8
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.75
Channel Interleaving.......................: auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: auto
tRRD ......................................: auto
tWTR ......................................: auto
tWR........................................: auto
tWTP.......................................: auto
tWL........................................: auto
tRFC.......................................: auto
tRTP.......................................: auto
tFAW.......................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: auto
Different Ranks............................: auto
On The Same Rank...........................: auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: auto
Different Ranks............................: auto
On The Same Rank...........................: auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Lvl 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.29375
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.275
CPU PLL....................................: 1.88
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.54
QPI PLL....................................: 1.100
IOH Core...................................: 1.240
ICH I/O....................................: 1.500
ICH Core...................................: 1.200
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: .83
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .83
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .83
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .83
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .83

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## NoGuru

Nothing really stands out to me. IDK, maybe someone else has some input.


----------



## Sin0822

what port is your SSD/boot drive on?

The two differences i saw from the bios's were marvell updates./

I am in the processor of getting a new spreadsheet together for the club, I will add everyone who already has their data there.

I will also change it to the UD5/UD7 club, because rev 2.0 of both boards are the same, but i will make it evident that other revisions are not. Also if anyone wants to do a review of the UD7 no comparing to other boards, just like a living review feel free i will post it, since these boards have so many hits many people searching google will find it before other review sites.


----------



## imadedend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
what port is your SSD/boot drive on?

The two differences i saw from the bios's were marvell updates./

I am in the processor of getting a new spreadsheet together for the club, I will add everyone who already has their data there.

I will also change it to the UD5/UD7 club, because rev 2.0 of both boards are the same, but i will make it evident that other revisions are not. Also if anyone wants to do a review of the UD7 no comparing to other boards, just like a living review feel free i will post it, since these boards have so many hits many people searching google will find it before other review sites.


SSD is the boot drive, its on Channel 0 Slave


----------



## Sin0822

in one of the blue ports, correct? What intel RST do you have?


----------



## NoGuru

I may do a review if I get some time, but right now need to keep up with the benching contests.


----------



## imadedend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
in one of the blue ports, correct? What intel RST do you have?

Yes blue port. Rst????


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadedend*


Yes blue port. Rst????



@ imadedend: You might try flashing back to the "FB" BIOS and see if you are still having the same issue. The FC6 is listed as beta and there may be some hangup that isn't ironed out yet...

This would be an excellent diagnostic step to determine if the problem you are having is being caused by the FC6 beta BIOS (there really is a good reason they are called "beta").


----------



## imadedend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


@ imadedend: You might try flashing back to the "FB" BIOS and see if you are still having the same issue. The FC6 is listed as beta and there may be some hangup that isn't ironed out yet...

This would be an excellent diagnostic step to determine if the problem you are having is being caused by the FC6 beta BIOS (there really is a good reason they are called "beta").










Okay I'll try that







Thanks

Edit: BIOS didn't help, I'm suspecting it's a problem with windows now. Perhaps messy registry crap? Anyways I'm reinstalling windows to see if it does anything, fingers crossed.

EDIT 2: Now it doesn't freeze at the splash screen, instead the GPU fans spin up 100% and it just sits there looping without freezing and without booting to the desktop....


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadedend*


Okay I'll try that







Thanks

Edit: BIOS didn't help, I'm suspecting it's a problem with windows now. Perhaps messy registry crap? Anyways I'm reinstalling windows to see if it does anything, fingers crossed.

EDIT 2: Now it doesn't freeze at the splash screen, instead the GPU fans spin up 100% and it just sits there looping without freezing and without booting to the desktop....


Do you have access to another GPU that you could swap out, even just long enough to reboot and see if that is the issue? It seems like a really strange set of issues you are having...

I'm not familiar with multiple GPU's but since you list two different GPU's listed in your profile I would try one at a time. I don't know if multiple GPU's neccessarily need to be identical or not...

Another option is to boot up using the boot logging option: press F8 as the splash screen comes up and choose the boot option that includes logging. This will show you where it freezes!


----------



## Sin0822

I am in the process of adding everyone to the new spread sheet. I have made it so new people can add themselves as well as you guys. if you want to improve on your post PM me so i can delete your original post, but feel free to post it anyways.


----------



## Sin0822

Everyone has been transfered to the new spreadsheet if you were on the old one. Wow that took a long time! lol I went and got everyones PSU as well as qpi/vtt voltage and specified revision of the board based on bios. I still need to add people from XS, as i am making a mega spreadsheet so we can get more numbers

I also added KMss1 i need your bios ver.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Everyone has been transfered to the new spreadsheet if you were on the old one. Wow that took a long time! lol I went and got everyones PSU as well as qpi/vtt voltage and specified revision of the board based on bios. I still need to add people from XS, as i am making a mega spreadsheet so we can get more numbers

I also added KMss1 i need your bios ver.

Dam, I bet that was a lot of work. Have some rep.

Grabbed a 950 today, still have to bench the 920 this weekend but I wanted to test the 950 and I am getting a no boot. I think it may be my PSU. I'll probably test it tonight.


----------



## Sin0822

Damn i hate no boots, they always scare me haha. Thanks for the rep you didn't have too lol. but ya if its a different cpu or even the same one, feel free to add it, it should be a database useful to others who want to buy the board or already have it so they can self educate themselves.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Everyone has been transfered to the new spreadsheet if you were on the old one. Wow that took a long time! lol I went and got everyones PSU as well as qpi/vtt voltage and specified revision of the board based on bios. I still need to add people from XS, as i am making a mega spreadsheet so we can get more numbers

I also added KMss1 i need your bios ver.

I'm runnin' on the FB bios, and +1 Rep from me too!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have a UD7 Rev 1.0 and i bought from lsdmeasap and i think mine is F7x
is there an advantage to running F8e ? i think that's the newest.


----------



## NoGuru

I have to RMA. Tried every trick I know, she still won't boot.


----------



## Sin0822

you can always try it, if it doesn't workout you can flash back


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have to RMA. Tried every trick I know, she still won't boot.

You think its the motherboard? you tried the other CPU?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
You think its the motherboard? you tried the other CPU?

he tried his 920 and 950.
a different psu
switching memory around and removing
he verified no bent pins
different gpu
removed battery for a few and tried and no go.
i was on skpye with him.
he says it makes it to the first boot screen then loops, he can't even get in the bios.


----------



## Sin0822

did he say what post code shows?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
did he say what post code shows?

hmm, now that you mention it he didnt say what the post codes were. i guess we have to wait till the a.m. to find out


----------



## Sin0822

haha yea, he should also consult lsdmeasap, he might have some out of the box gigabyte fix. Has he tried booting to the secondary bios? LSDMEASAP knows how to do this, its like a manual short.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
haha yea, he should also consult lsdmeasap, he might have some out of the box gigabyte fix. Has he tried booting to the secondary bios? LSDMEASAP knows how to do this, its like a manual short.

Yes NoGuru, please try the method I posted here, my method and details for the best solution (4+7) are in post #10
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...ng-failed.html

It would be great to know the post code too, it may help.

** Please DO NOT bump the above linked thread, anyone, thanks! **

If you have questions about it PM me here or there, I just don't like that thread coming up towards the top because we don't need a bunch of users trying to short their boards when it may not be necessary. It doesn't cause any harm, but people can shock themselves, short the wrong BIOS, ect, so I try to ask that the thread not be bumped when possible to keep that to a minimum.


----------



## NoGuru

6F is the code it gives before shutting down. I will try and flash it this afternoon, if that no worky then I will try and short the BIOS.
I have to get ready for work so I skimmed through the BIOS short out article, so this question may have been there but I will ask anyway, will I be shorting the main BIOS "M_BIOS" or the backup "B_BIOS"? I would assume the main but assuming can get me in trouble.

Thanks for helping out everyone, I REALLY appreciate it.

Edit: Yeah going to have to short it because I can't even get as far as I need to flash it.


----------



## lsdmeasap

6F is Floppy, but it usually memory issues or bad overclock, this is the only time it's came up at Tweaktown
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...r-code-6f.html

Memory is in the white slots right? Sorry, gotta ask









*Short MAIN BIOS ONLY Please!!!*









Please go ahead and read through that whole thread I linked before a few times so you can see all my comments to the last user that tried it. It did not work for him, but I'm not sure if he was doing things wrong or what? I know it's saved MANY people from RMA, and I've personally had to use it 10+ times myself in one night trying to sort out an issue with a Bad beta BIOS I was sent for testing (That they said was not bad, it was)

If the issue is that the MAIN BIOS is corrupt then this will fix your board, you will boot from the BACKUP BIOS and the board will auto recover or you will flash manually.


----------



## Sin0822

yea you short the main one it seems in both cases. 
edit: The first one wants you to solder, but don't.

i remember i had to teach myself back in the P4 days, back then if you couldn't solder you couldn't OC that far, man those were the good old days where there was a lot of skill involved.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Please DO NOT Solder, that is not needed and the user only posted that because he wanted a switch, we just need a temporary short and it's easy to do.

I use electric taped needle/fine point tweezers and just hold the short, if you do not have these kind of tweezers then you can use anything like a paper clip or wire, you just have to be sure you are only shorting the intended points, and that your short is held firm while you are doing it.


----------



## Sin0822

oh i see, so the second method you posted is better than teh first that other guy posted? Soldering is a everyday thing for me, so i guess it snto a big deal for me haha. but yea do what LSDMEASAP says. BTW I made a new spread sheet, i was thinking of posting it over as TT forums so people there can add themselves so we can get a bigger database of users posting their UD5/UD7 OC's and templates. what do you think LSDMEASAP?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Well yes and No.

The method he posted, 4+7, I now think is better because it allows you to do a few things manually - while 5+6 automatically invokes auto-recovery when it works, but for either soldering is not required.

5+6 short would work as well maybe, and it's easier to short those, but it doesn't always work. The 4+7 always works 100% of the time if the MAIN BIOS is the issue allowing you to boot from the Backup BIOS.

I say no solder for three reasons, it's a small point to solder, the short is only needed for 1-2 minutes, and your Warranty/RMA would be void if you solder.

NoGuru, you could also try with one stick of memory in any white slot, then turn on/off the power supply switch many times quickly while also trying to power on the machine. This sometimes will cause dual BIOS recovery to kick in and reflash the MAIN BIOS as well.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i still need to get added to the owners list... but i need my template and a few screen shots... i have a rev 1.0 i got from LSDMEASAP

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1467442


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hey XtremeCuztoms!

How's the board been treating you?

Ohh, I see your validation, looks like she's taking good care of you!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Hey XtremeCuztoms!

How's the board been treating you?

Ohh, I see your validation, looks like she's taking good care of you!


doing well..
i added the dragon skin to it and it's going under the ice on Sunday..


----------



## Sin0822

Have you added yourself to the database? I made a google spreadsheet form to fill out. I am adding you to the owners list as we speak.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Nice, I hope I get to freeze some stuff this weekend too!

Look forward to seeing your session results!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Have you added yourself to the database? I made a google spreadsheet form to fill out. I am adding you to the owners list as we speak.


once i get a few screen shots and a bios template i will add myself.. when i was benching last week i wasn't hooked up to the net on the UD7 and forgot to save the info from the bios and take screen shots.... was more into HWBot stuff that day...


----------



## NoGuru

Haha, I know you have to ask, I always do. Yes RAM is in the correct slots.

I am pretty sure the the post code is wrong.

I will read through the thread later to boot the backup BIOS and give it a try.
It was early this morning and no coffe in me yet.


----------



## Sin0822

I got you i need my coffee too. I hope LSDMEASAP's board will take you far, it definitely should perform like a beast.

LSDMEASAP, did you get a new board? Another UD7 or UD9? Or are you already switched to sandybridge? I personally am not going to upgrade until LGA2011, i do not like LGA1155 I think it just isn't much of an improvement over 1366 other than the integrated sata6g which i really want.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks, always have to check to be sure, I should have known I didn't need to ask you though, just wasn't sure if you were new to X58 or not so thought I'd check to be sure









Well good luck on the recovery once you get started with it!!

If you have any questions about it at all feel free to shoot me a PM or ask here.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
I got you i need my coffee too. I hope LSDMEASAP's board will take you far, it definitely should perform like a beast.

LSDMEASAP, did you get a new board? Another UD7 or UD9? Or are you already switched to sandybridge? I personally am not going to upgrade until LGA2011, i do not like LGA1155 I think it just isn't much of an improvement over 1366 other than the integrated sata6g which i really want.

No I had 2 UD7's, and still have one. I'm waiting for 2011 as well, but I'll probably have to pickup a P67 to help others in the forums.

P67 isn't an improvement over 1366 at all, nor is it really an improvement over 1156 either









1155 still has the same Marvell 6Gb/s controller


----------



## Sin0822

yea i saw that, but it seems the p67 has integrated sata6g correct? most boards have like 6 sata6g ports, 4 by PCH and 2 by marvell? Or is it just 2 by marvell?


----------



## NoGuru

Still same error code F6







Gets to the splash screen and as soon as you see it BOOM it shuts down and loops. I tried shorting the main BIOS about twenty times. Still up for suggestions before I have to fill out the paper work.


----------



## Sin0822

have you tried moving it to another surface? looking underneath maybe there is a screwn? looking very closly along every part of the board? Sorry i just had to ask. If you RMA it make sure you ask them i fyou will get back a rev 1.0 or rev 2.0 board? tell them you know there is a difference between revisions with the power phases. I would and see what they tell ya.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
have you tried moving it to another surface? looking underneath maybe there is a screwn? looking very closly along every part of the board? Sorry i just had to ask. If you RMA it make sure you ask them i fyou will get back a rev 1.0 or rev 2.0 board? tell them you know there is a difference between revisions with the power phases. I would and see what they tell ya.

I just put a sheet of neoprene under it and still no go. Good suggestion though.
So even shorting the main BIOS will not work, what do you think, must be broken hardware? I'm going to pull the NB/SB/Mossfett cooler off and see if I can see anything.


----------



## Sin0822

just don't break anything to void your warranty. See if they will cross ship.


----------



## imadedend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmss1* 
Do you have access to another GPU that you could swap out, even just long enough to reboot and see if that is the issue? It seems like a really strange set of issues you are having...

I'm not familiar with multiple GPU's but since you list two different GPU's listed in your profile I would try one at a time. I don't know if multiple GPU's neccessarily need to be identical or not...

Another option is to boot up using the boot logging option: press F8 as the splash screen comes up and choose the boot option that includes logging. This will show you where it freezes!

The dual GPU setup i have has worked pretty well and I have booted normally a few times using it. I could try it though the huge 5870 is a nightmare to get into the motherboard (the idiots at gigabyte thought it would be funny to stick those small round silver/blue (capacitor??) things right next to the PCI-e slot so i have to slot the card in on a great angle or else those things block the expansion slot cover).

I'll do that boot logging thing though and post the results







Thank you

EDIT

Sorry if this is too long, but I ran the boot log and it seems it stops early when it fails to boot.

This is a successful boot:

11 19 2010 14:01:48.390
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\
toskrnl.exe
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\hal.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\CI.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\pci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\cng.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
dis.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\cpip.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\SysWOW64\\speedfan.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\
dyboost.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\mup.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\disk.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\MpFilter.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\vga.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
dpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
dprefmp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\dx.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\afd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\
etbt.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\wfplwf.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
etbios.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\ermdd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
dbss.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
siproxy.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\discache.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\AppleCharger.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\unnel.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\intelppm.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
usb3xhc.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atikmpag.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbuhci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctoss2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctprxy2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctaud2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ksthunk.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\Rt64win7.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\AgileVpn.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
asl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
distapi.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
diswan.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
aspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
aspptp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
assstp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\umbus.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
usb3hub.sys
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\vga.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ha20x22k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\emupia2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctsfm2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\CTHWIUT.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\CT20XUT.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\CTEXFIFX.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\AtihdW76.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\LUsbFilt.Sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\USBSTOR.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\LHidFilt.Sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\LMouFilt.Sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbccgp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\WudfPf.sys
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\MpFilter.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
spndr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\RtNdPt60.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mrxsmb20.sys
Loaded driver \\??\\C:\\Windows\\system32\\drivers\\cpuz133_x64. sys
Loaded driver \\??\\C:\\Windows\\system32\\drivers\\cpuz134_x64. sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\cpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \\??\\F:\\Programs\\Cyberlink\\PowerDVD8\\000.fcl
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\srv.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\MpNWMon.sys
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\srv.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\WUDFRd.sys
Loaded driver \\??\\C:\\Users\\Jono\\Desktop\\PC Programs\\RealTemp\\WinRing0x64.sys
Loaded driver \\??\\F:\\Programs\\MSI Afterburner\\RTCore64.sys

And this is a non-successful boot:

11 19 2010 14:00:08.375
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\
toskrnl.exe
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\hal.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\CI.dll
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\pci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\cng.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
dis.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\cpip.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\SysWOW64\\speedfan.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\
dyboost.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\mup.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\disk.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\MpFilter.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\vga.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
dpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
dprefmp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\dx.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\afd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\DRIVERS\
etbt.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\wfplwf.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
etbios.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\ermdd.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
dbss.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\
siproxy.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\discache.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\AppleCharger.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\unnel.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\intelppm.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
usb3xhc.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atikmpag.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbuhci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctoss2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctprxy2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctaud2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ksthunk.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\Rt64win7.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\AgileVpn.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
asl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
distapi.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
diswan.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
aspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
aspptp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
assstp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\umbus.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\
usb3hub.sys
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\vga.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ha20x22k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\emupia2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\ctsfm2k.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\CTHWIUT.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\CT20XUT.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\drivers\\CTEXFIFX.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\drivers\\AtihdW76.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\System32\\Drivers\\LUsbFilt.Sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\USBSTOR.SYS
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\LHidFilt.Sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\LMouFilt.Sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\usbccgp.sys
Loaded driver \\SystemRoot\\system32\\DRIVERS\\kbdhid.sys
Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Version 6.1 (Build 7600)

It halts at the kbhid.sys driver...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Still same error code F6







Gets to the splash screen and as soon as you see it BOOM it shuts down and loops. I tried shorting the main BIOS about twenty times. Still up for suggestions before I have to fill out the paper work.

Is that with or without the short? I mean do you get that normally, or only when you short the MAIN BIOS?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I just put a sheet of neoprene under it and still no go. Good suggestion though.
So even shorting the main BIOS will not work, what do you think, must be broken hardware? I'm going to pull the NB/SB/Mossfett cooler off and see if I can see anything.

That's probably not necessary, but check it out I suppose.

What caused this to happen at first anyway?

If you are worried about getting a Rev. 2 back from RMA, which is a high possibility, then you could send it to me and I could try and get it going if you want.

All up to you, just thought I'd offer to help by having a look in case you don't want to RMA just yet.

*@ imadedend*

Are you using a USB Keyboard? Try a boot without the keyboard all together and see if that helps, if it does try another with a different keyboard or a PS/2 keyboard.


----------



## imadedend

I'm using a logitech g110, I'll give it a go. Cheers


----------



## lsdmeasap

I'd say it's definitely the keyboard or keyboard driver, try without and see if it loads then you'll know.


----------



## imadedend

I unplugged all usb devices and it still won't boot through, but I can boot into safe mode. This is probably a driver thing. How would I go about troubleshooting those drivers though.. Sorry for going so off topic guys!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Is that with or without the short? I mean do you get that normally, or only when you short the MAIN BIOS?

That's probably not necessary, but check it out I suppose.

What caused this to happen at first anyway?

If you are worried about getting a Rev. 2 back from RMA, which is a high possibility, then you could send it to me and I could try and get it going if you want.

All up to you, just thought I'd offer to help by having a look in case you don't want to RMA just yet.

*@ imadedend*

Are you using a USB Keyboard? Try a boot without the keyboard all together and see if that helps, if it does try another with a different keyboard or a PS/2 keyboard.


F6 is what I was getting in both situations "with and without" the short.

I really appreciate the offer to look at it, but I am super busy and I'm sure you are too. I think I diagnosed it pretty well. I'll leave it up to Giga to take care of it now. It will ship out today.

I was testing for high BCLK with a PCI card and IDE drive to see where I need to raise PCI-E and only got to 230 bclk and had to stop testing as something came up.
The next day I had a friend over who needed his EP45-UD3P repaired so I took the UD7 off the bench and put his on it to test.
After testing I put the UD7 back on and no boooty for me.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadedend*


I unplugged all usb devices and it still won't boot through, but I can boot into safe mode. This is probably a driver thing. How would I go about troubleshooting those drivers though.. Sorry for going so off topic guys!!


Remove/uninstall any software related to the keyboard while in safe mode, then use a PS2 keyboard. It seems you are having a driver conflict. This is why we tried boot-logging, so you could find out what driver was jacking-up the process.

Once you've completed the above you should still boot using boot-logging so you can see how the process goes, and if it still hangs on a specific driver then you can tackle that one. For information on a specific driver (say it says "khci.sys") you can go to another computer and Google it and you will get results that tell you what it is and if it is critical.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


F6 is what I was getting in both situations "with and without" the short.

I really appreciate the offer to look at it, but I am super busy and I'm sure you are too. I think I diagnosed it pretty well. I'll leave it up to Giga to take care of it now. It will ship out today.

I was testing for high BCLK with a PCI card and IDE drive to see where I need to raise PCI-E and only got to 230 bclk and had to stop testing as something came up.
The next day I had a friend over who needed his EP45-UD3P repaired so I took the UD7 off the bench and put his on it to test.
After testing I put the UD7 back on and no boooty for me.










Thanks, Since you get that in both situations I think maybe you are not getting the short done properly.

Did you try both pin methods? When you tried 4+7 did you hold the short past the second reboot until you saw the splash screen?

And were you sure it was shorted, sounds like maybe it wasn't since you get the same outcome?

Ya I am busy, but I figured I could easily make time to tinker with a board for a fellow Gigabyte'r. Just thought I could maybe save you some hassles, but I guess that could possibly end up being more shipping for nothing so you may be best off to send it in.

Hopefully they will give you the same Rev. or the same repaired board back!

Sorry to hear about this, hopefully you get it all sorted out smoothly!

*@ imadedend*

As mentioned above, boot into windows however you can and uninstall the keyboard drivers and all software for it.

If the problem persists you can go into MSconfig and look for any keyboard drivers still loading for that, or any related software and disable it then test.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Thanks, Since you get that in both situations I think maybe you are not getting the short done properly.

Did you try both pin methods? When you tried 4+7 did you hold the short past the second reboot until you saw the splash screen?

And were you sure it was shorted, sounds like maybe it wasn't since you get the same outcome?

Ya I am busy, but I figured I could easily make time to tinker with a board for a fellow Gigabyte'r. Just thought I could maybe save you some hassles, but I guess that could possibly end up being more shipping for nothing so you may be best off to send it in.

Hopefully they will give you the same Rev. or the same repaired board back!

Sorry to hear about this, hopefully you get it all sorted out smoothly!


 I thought may be I was not doing it right as well, but several times it booted a little differant so I could tell it was shorting but never got far enough to get into BIOS.
I not too worried about it, i was getting ready for a benching contest but not a priority.
I hope they tell me what is wrong though I doubt they will.


----------



## KingT

@ NoGuru

Too bad that Gigabyte does not use removable EPROM BIOS chips as your UD7 has dual BIOS you would be able to just swap chips and try to boot with a previous BIOS ver.

Hope you get that sorted out prob. free and do what you do best..









CHEERS


----------



## Sin0822

the shorting was essentially doing that, booting to his backup bios, which seemed to not work. i think its more of a hardware problem, or maybe you zapped the sucker when you moved it. I personally have never killed a board that way because i use anti-static gloves and mat and i touch my case that is hooked to my psu. I hate having to get things fixed that worked perfectly, i always feel like its going to work worse when i get it back.

Anyways good luck, i hope you get the same board back soon.

@ the guy with the driver problem, the best way to clean up your system is to reinstall it.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


the shorting was essentially doing that, booting to his backup bios, which seemed to not work. i think its more of a hardware problem, or maybe you zapped the sucker when you moved it. I personally have never killed a board that way because i use anti-static gloves and mat and i touch my case that is hooked to my psu. I hate having to get things fixed that worked perfectly, i always feel like its going to work worse when i get it back.

Anyways good luck, i hope you get the same board back soon.

@ the guy with the driver problem, the best way to clean up your system is to reinstall it.


@ Sin: He has already reloaded, but he is having some strange conflicts. I do agree that a reload is the best way to clean it up, but I was trying to help him find the offending drivers first, before he reloads.

BTW - Another good solution for anti-static is to wear the blue Nitrile exam gloves. They can be bought pretty cheap on eBay for a 100ct pack, or if you know somebody that works in a doctors office they can probably bring you a couple pair (be sure to get the Large or XLarge if you have average size mens hand, the Medium are for smaller mens hands).


----------



## mrtomek

I don't want to create more work but I was thinking it might be a good option to have an idle/max temp on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Sin0822

i work in the medical field and i have so many boxes of those gloves, i have never tried using them for that purpose though, my gloves for my computer are specifically anti-static, but maybe the nitrile ones work well too.

I'll see what i can do, so now many people, how about next to THE HT,Vcore, QPI, you also put your temps there. put up screen shots with that kind of data.


----------



## DjDvr

Greetings all








Just finished setting up everything on the new PC.
Proud member of a UD7 as well









CPU-Z

A question for you older owners. I just installed the triple channel ram and noticed that the cpu voltage led left of the ram is on yellow and green while I didn't oc anything.
Should it be like this ?


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DjDvr* 
Greetings all








Just finished setting up everything on the new PC.
Proud member of a UD7 as well









CPU-Z

A question for you older owners. I just installed the triple channel ram and noticed that the cpu voltage led left of the ram is on yellow and green while I didn't oc anything.
Should it be like this ?









If you read the manual it explains that the LED lights go on progressively according to the load on the system


----------



## Sin0822

it is most likely due to more qpi/vtt voltage, do not worry about the LEDs, they aren't much to worry about. Once you OC you can fill out the form and ass yourself the the official ud5/ud7 database of OCs.

Welcome i have added you to the list of owners!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
@ NoGuru

Too bad that Gigabyte does not use removable EPROM BIOS chips as your UD7 has dual BIOS you would be able to just swap chips and try to boot with a previous BIOS ver.

Hope you get that sorted out prob. free and do what you do best..









CHEERS

Thanks for the support KingT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
the shorting was essentially doing that, booting to his backup bios, which seemed to not work. i think its more of a hardware problem, or maybe you zapped the sucker when you moved it. I personally have never killed a board that way because i use anti-static gloves and mat and i touch my case that is hooked to my psu. I hate having to get things fixed that worked perfectly, i always feel like its going to work worse when i get it back.

Anyways good luck, i hope you get the same board back soon.
.

I never thought that could be the problem. Although very rare to happen it's always a possibility and I handle so many parts all the time I never pay to much attention to static discharge anymore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
I don't want to create more work but I was thinking it might be a good option to have an idle/max temp on the spreadsheet.

I don't really see the point in adding temps. They very so much depending on cooler ambient temps, test you use ect.


----------



## Sin0822

well maybe that is why it died, those IC on the board are VERY sensitive to voltage, and well even though you might not feel it you can discharge a hefty amount of voltage especially if you are charged up. many materials have electric fields such as Styrofoam and many plastics that cannot be discharged. I play it safe, better safe than sorry.

It is very rare to kill s computer part that way, but sadly computer parts are some of the only parts that can be killed by nominal/normal static discharge.


----------



## imadedend

I am now thinking it has something to do with the motherboard again... I completely wiped my boot drive, clean reinstalled, disconnected my other drives and booted. Still the hang...

I've defaulted everything in my BIOS and i just need to wait for it to be "cold bootable" (takes about an hour) before i test the boot again on a completely default system.

If it does end up being a setting in the BIOS I will be severely pissed... All that work for nothing

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Sin0822

have you tried load optimized defaults? have you ran each stick of ram through memtest? I have the same ram you do and i have no problems with it, mine is cas 9 though not cas 8. i had the problem you are talking about, like sometimes i tried to load into windows and it would bluescreen or crash, happened to be ram, faulty ram is a problem(its was OCZ ram), btw if you are trying to run 1600mhz with stock qpi/vtt its not going to happen, you need at least 1.2v qpi/vtt to run ram at 1600mhz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imadedend* 
I am now thinking it has something to do with the motherboard again... I completely wiped my boot drive, clean reinstalled, disconnected my other drives and booted. Still the hang...

I've defaulted everything in my BIOS and i just need to wait for it to be "cold bootable" (takes about an hour) before i test the boot again on a completely default system.

If it does end up being a setting in the BIOS I will be severely pissed... All that work for nothing

Thanks for all the suggestions









Might be a long shot but are you using a disk to install windows? Maybe a bad install disk.

I work in IT and change parts every day, but maybe I should be more carefull....eh crap happens.


----------



## Sin0822

yea exactly lol. Um but yea i have had bas experiences with bad install disks, especially burned ISOs and slipstreamed installs, but i have installed windows xp and 7 and vista too many times to count.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
yea exactly lol. Um but yea i have had bas experiences with bad install disks, especially burned ISOs and slipstreamed installs, but i have installed windows xp and 7 and vista too many times to count.

I typically use a USB flash drive to do installs now, it's a bit faster but for my benching OS's they are still on disk.


----------



## Sin0822

any reason you use a disk rather than usb to install for OCing rigs?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
any reason you use a disk rather than usb to install for OCing rigs?

No, just not had the time to do so. I have so many flash drives now it's hard to keep track of them until I label them.
I will tell you this though, for USB 2.0 may Mushkin is by far the fastest.


----------



## imadedend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
have you tried load optimized defaults? have you ran each stick of ram through memtest? I have the same ram you do and i have no problems with it, mine is cas 9 though not cas 8. i had the problem you are talking about, like sometimes i tried to load into windows and it would bluescreen or crash, happened to be ram, faulty ram is a problem(its was OCZ ram), btw if you are trying to run 1600mhz with stock qpi/vtt its not going to happen, you need at least 1.2v qpi/vtt to run ram at 1600mhz.

I have loaded defaults and I'll see how it boots. I suspected that MAYBE my ram would be causing it, so I'll go through each setting and see which one is causing it if optimized settings work.


----------



## Sin0822

no no i mean optimized defaults, there is an option that is defaults, then there is another option that is optimized defaults.


----------



## imadedend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


no no i mean optimized defaults, there is an option that is defaults, then there is another option that is optimized defaults.


That's what I meant, optimized defaults.

Now I completely reinstalled windows and kept only the bare essentials plugged in. Now it boots normally!!!!! Just gonna install each driver one by one and test each time just to make sure!

Hopefully this works







thanks for your input guys


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadedend*


That's what I meant, optimized defaults.

Now I completely reinstalled windows and kept only the bare essentials plugged in. Now it boots normally!!!!! Just gonna install each driver one by one and test each time just to make sure!

Hopefully this works







thanks for your input guys


Be sure to load your INF drivers and run all of the Windows updates prior to loading the accessory drivers and various software.


----------



## NoGuru

*News* from EK waterblocks

FB block for Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev2.0) - 17/11/2010
We are developing new water block kit for Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev2.0).
Block will be available after December 1st.

Looks like EK will finally release the Rev 2 water full board block in time for stocking suffers.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I thought may be I was not doing it right as well, but several times it booted a little differant so I could tell it was shorting but never got far enough to get into BIOS.
I not too worried about it, i was getting ready for a benching contest but not a priority.
I hope they tell me what is wrong though I doubt they will.


Ahh ok, well if you noticed a difference then you probably did it right. You did try to hit END or DEL as soon as you saw any screens right, and then released the short?

They will probably just reflash the BIOS, that's probably all that's needed.

Did you take it apart and check things at all like you mentioned? Just wondered if you did yet, maybe it's a burned mosfet or something?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No, just not had the time to do so. I have so many flash drives now it's hard to keep track of them until I label them.
I will tell you this though, for USB 2.0 may Mushkin is by far the fastest.


Mushkin USB drives are for sure FAST!!

Look at these install times of Windows 7 onto a C300 from a 8GB Mullholland


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Ahh ok, well if you noticed a difference then you probably did it right. You did try to hit END or DEL as soon as you saw any screens right, and then released the short?

They will probably just reflash the BIOS, that's probably all that's needed.

Did you take it apart and check things at all like you mentioned? Just wondered if you did yet, maybe it's a burned mosfet or something?

Mushkin USB drives are for sure FAST!!

Look at these install times of Windows 7 onto a C300 from a 8GB Mullholland


Yeah I did a pretty through exam of the board so If I could provide more information to Giga to speed things up but I didn't find anything.
Still a chance I was doing it wrong.
Shipped it this morning but Turkey day is going to play a factor so maybe while before it returns.
I think my Wy 64 bit install from my Muholland drive is about 12-15 minutes but I have never timed it.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh well good luck on a timely RMA, too bad the holidays will get in the way a little bit.

What Mullholland do you have?

Those are time results from my C300 review, I was amazed at how fast I could install W7 from these USB's, and I didn't even have the USB formatted right (64K Cluster) at that time.

I'd like to format a SSD like USB once, and put the windows installer onto it, then install from SSD to SSD and see how fast that is









Just haven't got around to it yet, but I think it's possible.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Ahh well good luck on a timely RMA, too bad the holidays will get in the way a little bit.

What Mullholland do you have?

Those are time results from my C300 review, I was amazed at how fast I could install W7 from these USB's, and I didn't even have the USB formatted right (64K Cluster) at that time.

I'd like to format a SSD like USB once, and put the windows installer onto it, then install from SSD to SSD and see how fast that is









Just haven't got around to it yet, but I think it's possible.


I have the 4Gig. Won it in some benching contest, can't remember which one







I think it was for RAM though, my TeamGroup DDR2 would run at 5-4-4-10 @ 1330, may they rest in piece









SSD to SSD would be like 4 minutes would be my guess, maybe faster.
How do you like the Crucials? I was thinking about picking up one or two because they are SataIII.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have a 80GB spinpoint IDE drive that rocks...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i have a 80GB spinpoint IDE drive that rocks...


Set it up with a Tiny OS and I will bring my PCI card if I can make it.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have the 4Gig. Won it in some benching contest, can't remember which one







I think it was for RAM though, my TeamGroup DDR2 would run at 5-4-4-10 @ 1330, may they rest in piece









SSD to SSD would be like 4 minutes would be my guess, maybe faster.
How do you like the Crucials? I was thinking about picking up one or two because they are SataIII.


I almost grabbed a 4GB, then at Newegg they were out of stock the day I was buying, and the 8GB was only $3 more so I went ahead and grabbed it.

Ya, I think you're right, SSD to SSD would probably be less 4 Minutes or less









C300's are great! If you can grab one or two it's a great purchase for sure, and will really prove to be so once Intel gets native 6Gb/s onto motherboards!

Check out my review linked in my sig if you haven't already, I think you'd enjoy one or two for sure!


----------



## Sin0822

dude the c300s are sick i have one and i know lsdmeasap can say they are some of the best. Right now raid for sata3 isn't so great because the only proper way to do it is through a highpoint rocket raid controller. The c300 performs as it should and is really hard to beat down when its full and when there is no trim like i run it. Most people prefer putting it on ICH10R, but i like it on the marvell controller, 4k speeds aren't bad, but they are even more impressive on ICH10R. I switched from a 60gb agility2 and i felt the difference.

yea read lsdmeasap's review.


----------



## pinkpotato

Hi guys, new to the forums and joined yesterday, ive been looking around and found this. Looks pretty useful subb'd


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinkpotato* 
Hi guys, new to the forums and joined yesterday, ive been looking around and found this. Looks pretty useful subb'd









cool.... Welcome to OCN and Welcome to the UD7 thread..


----------



## Sin0822

i will add you to the owners list, if you have a stable OC add it and it will add to the data base if you fill out the form.


----------



## pinkpotato

sweet yeah, ive got 2 profiles for my oc ive got 4.11 ht on @ 1.28v and 4.2 ht off @1.25 link me the form man. Im gonna try and get 4.4 ht off tomorrow, dont know why i havent sooner really ive had the rig since march lol


----------



## Sin0822

you need to post in this thread your full settings and cpu validation link. the link to how you should set it up as well as to the form and data base are on the first page.

"To be added as an "Official" Member: 1. Own a GA-X58A-UD5/UD7. 2. Using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below; post your BIOS settings, a CPU-Z Validation link with your OCN name on it in the same post (Example), add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!" here is the example: http://www.overclock.net/10882277-post848.html

Form: https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXJLcUE6MQ&ifq

Spreadsheet where the form inputs to: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...thkey=CK2ot_MM


----------



## NoGuru

I totally forgot to grab my benching settings to post them before I sent my board out.
I will have some new ones though, I have a two cold CPU's just sitting here, a 920 and a 950.


----------



## Sin0822

sad







did you ask gigabyte about the rev 1 vs rev 2 rma? I am curious to what they will say


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Here's what my UD7 looked like today..


----------



## Sin0822

nice how did it go?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well... let's say i learn a little more today then i did using water...
all in all, not entirely how i hoped it would work out...
gonna give it another try Tuesday night.

i can say this tho.... my TPower i55 with a i5 760 was tons easier to get 4840.12


----------



## techenth

Did anyone reapply thermal paste on nb and sb blocks and see any temperature drop? (UD7)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
sad







did you ask gigabyte about the rev 1 vs rev 2 rma? I am curious to what they will say

I was going to but I changed my mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techenth* 
Did anyone reapply thermal paste on nb and sb blocks and see any temperature drop? (UD7)

I changed it as soon as I got it but it was before I ever booted the board so can't tell if it helped.


----------



## Sin0822

I did on my UD5 for the NB they used paste, for the SB they just used thermal pad like on the mosfets. it dropped temps by only a few degrees C, i used IC7 Diamond. Here are pics:

LOL why wouldn't you ask?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
I did on my UD5 for the NB they used paste, for the SB they just used thermal pad like on the mosfets. it dropped temps by only a few degrees C, i used IC7 Diamond. Here are pics:

LOL why wouldn't you ask?

Yeah the UD7 is set up the same with the pads on the SB. I had a heck of a time getting the TIM off the NB location, stuff was hard as a rock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Add me.


----------



## Sin0822

added, to input your OCs to the spreadsheet just follow the links on the first page.


----------



## pinkpotato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
you need to post in this thread your full settings and cpu validation link. the link to how you should set it up as well as to the form and data base are on the first page.

"To be added as an "Official" Member: 1. Own a GA-X58A-UD5/UD7. 2. Using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below; post your BIOS settings, a CPU-Z Validation link with your OCN name on it in the same post (Example), add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!" here is the example: http://www.overclock.net/10882277-post848.html

Form: https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXJLcUE6MQ&ifq

Spreadsheet where the form inputs to: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...thkey=CK2ot_MM

Im gonna sound like a proper noob but like how do you printscreen your bios so you have all the settings or can you get to it via a different method lol.


----------



## LemonCake

Where is the UD-9 Club?


----------



## Rafiluccio

PCI Express frequency .. like seven? I saw a guide that says to set it to 103? another that says Lascioli on auto?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pinkpotato*


Im gonna sound like a proper noob but like how do you printscreen your bios so you have all the settings or can you get to it via a different method lol.










You can't. Get out a pen and paper and write it down on the MIT that you printed out. Then just transfer your settings to the PC trying to read your horrible hand writing and your done.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


PCI Express frequency .. like seven? I saw a guide that says to set it to 103? another that says Lascioli on auto?


Only reason to bump it is if your not stable, your GPU is not stable, or you need to get stable with higher BCLK.


----------



## Sin0822

at around 200-210 i think 101 is fine, then from 210-220 like upto 103, then after that is requires about 108+ to break 230ish +. If you take it too high for your GPU you will get messed up picture.

Yup know way to copy it other than to know it. You can set it, but then copy down all the frequencies/multis, then open up easy tune 6 and copy down all the voltages. Some voltage settings like LLC and advanced cpu settings like ht and speed step(eist) are only in bios.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonCake*


Where is the UD-9 Club?


Not to many people with the UD9 to have a club lol, you can join us here if you want, but your board is totally different beast.


----------



## superj1977

Already in but not posted my settings until now.

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.30GHz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 16 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.38GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3280MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 205
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1640
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1640
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.36250
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.35500
CPU PLL....................................: 1.84000
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.50000
QPI PLL....................................: 1.26000
IOH Core...................................: 1.20000
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50000
ICH Core...................................: 1.20000
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.62
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75000
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75000
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75000
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75000
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75000
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75000
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75000

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled 
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499582

Just need to work on my ram as i have it running slow [email protected] 1640mhz.


----------



## Sin0822

Load your settings in here: https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXJLcUE6MQ&ifq


----------



## rubema

Hi every one,

Any one try the new bios for UD7 Rev 1 (F8e)?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubema* 
Hi every one,

Any one try the new bios for UD7 Rev 1 (F8e)?

I haven't heard anything bad about it yet.

Mac you still alive?


----------



## imadedend

Hey I've found the source of the problem, it's as soon as I install the ATI drivers that it locks up on cold boots, and I think it may be the drivers having a fit over my mixed setup.

Any ideas on what i should do apart from selling the 5850 and buying a second 5870?


----------



## Sin0822

nope but i have heard ati drivers are crummy, i would see if someone would trade you for your card.


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I haven't heard anything bad about it yet.

Mac you still alive?


Did you try it? or do you know some one try it and give it Good Feedback over the F6.

I heard somewhere else that the F6 much stable than it..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadedend*


Hey I've found the source of the problem, it's as soon as I install the ATI drivers that it locks up on cold boots, and I think it may be the drivers having a fit over my mixed setup.

Any ideas on what i should do apart from selling the 5850 and buying a second 5870?


We might be able to work out a deal for one of your cards. Maybe a trade for a i7-950?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubema*


Did you try it? or do you know some one try it and give it Good Feedback over the F6.

I heard somewhere else that the F6 much stable than it..


I did not try it but I'm sure some others have if you read back a few pages since it's release. I highly doubt that it is less stable. It may not be stable at previous settings but you should always check for stability and adjust your settings accordingly after a BIOS Flash.


----------



## koji

Hmm I'm using f8c and that works pretty good here, had to redo my entire OC though, this coming from a f6x believer









No idea about f8d / f8e, maybe they need to release some more bios versions...









I also upgraded for the improved sandforce / SSD support. Would have still been using f6x if it wasn't for that SSD. Anyways, f8c works here, using less VTT and CPU PLL so I like it.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, more benching BIOS would be great!









Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Hmm I'm using f8c and that works pretty good here, had to redo my entire OC though, this coming from a f6x believer









No idea about f8d / f8e, maybe they need to release some more bios versions...









I also upgraded for the improved sandforce / SSD support. Would have still been using f6x if it wasn't for that SSD. Anyways, f8c works here, using less VTT and CPU PLL so I like it.


Can you please tell me what is the main advantage you got for the SSD support?


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubema*


Can you please tell me what is the main advantage you got for the SSD support?


K, before f8c and the added/improved Sandforce 1200 support I got a SMART COMMAND FAILED error during boot on my F120. Now that`s fixed, that`s about it.


----------



## Sin0822

they should have fixed that with bios FB


----------



## rubema

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


K, before f8c and the added/improved Sandforce 1200 support I got a SMART COMMAND FAILED error during boot on my F120. Now that`s fixed, that`s about it.


mmm.. I never had that or any other issue with my Dual f60 ssd. Any way i think will stuck with my currant bios for sometimes and read more feedback..


----------



## Sin0822

It was a fix for OCZ drives has smart command fail, it was to be fixed in bios FB for the UD5 rev 2.0.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubema*


mmm.. I never had that or any other issue with my Dual f60 ssd. Any way i think will stuck with my currant bios for sometimes and read more feedback..


I had it with F6x, upgraded to F7x same story there, it's gone since F8c on my Corsair Sandforce 1200 F120. Not that it really matters a lot though, just annoying to see an error code pop while booting.

Good luck with finding impressions or update details on those beta biosses, your best bet is just trying them yourself. There are too many being released and hardly anyone is posting impressions on them, or even trying them, my advise is not upgrading your bios if you don't need to, if it wasn't for that silly SSD I would still be rocking F6x. If it works, it works.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


It was a fix for OCZ drives has smart command fail, it was to be fixed in bios FB for the UD5 rev 2.0.



I thought it was all about the sandforce controller regardless what sub brand. Could be wrong here though, F8c notes were about sandforce 1200 support (and new fw for the sata3 controller IIRC), don't know about d and e.


----------



## dracotonisamond

still no UD9 love









although i have a EX58-UD5 in thunderhead. so i suppose you could add me in here.


----------



## aquax

Can I join club










- Ambient 28c
- Air cooling TRUE120

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503414


----------



## Sin0822

aquax did you add yourself to the form for the spreadsheet on the first page? 
dracotonisamond: yea you are welcome here, your the second UD9 guy and we will have you over. LOL.

I will add you both right now. 
koji: yup the second bios released for my UD5 rev 2.0 specifically stated for OCZ sandforce smart command fail problem, this new one is different, more SSD compatibility, yea the new FW for the SATA3 controller isn't that great, i got a modded version with the FW from the UD3R final FC revision and th FW is just as good as FC2 beta, which had very good firmware, its the newest to date as well, FC4 and FC5 seemed to slow my speeds down!.


----------



## aquax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
aquax did you add yourself to the form for the spreadsheet on the first page?

I just added it!


----------



## Sin0822

awesome.


----------



## Sin0822

hey i need to know what revision UD7 you have rev 1.0 or 2.0? tell me how many power phases your box says you have.


----------



## aquax

ud7 rev1.0

you are running your 920 @ 4.5 HT enabled or disabled?


----------



## Sin0822

Me? i have a 930 HT on man i pay for that ****, and as you can see i don't really game more than BF2, i have a gt200 and i think its like great. BTW i am almost done with my 10 page in depth look at the UD5.


----------



## UNOE

I just built my second build and this is my first post on this site. Here is my build:
Intel i7 950
GA-X58A-UD5 Rev1
Prolimatech Megahalems (2x46cfm fans)
Corsair Domanators 1600 C8 3x2GB
EVGA GTX 295 Co-Op
OCZ Vertex 2 100gb (2x50gb RAID0)
Corsair 700D Case
Corsair 750TX PSU

I easily overclocked to 4.2 easily. I know ill get flac for this but I had everything on auto except for vcore in Bios its 1.368.. I ran 21x200 (4.2Ghz)
for Linx 2 hours, P95 small 2 hours, and P95 blend for almost 9 hours. I know I'm stable enough here. Im using 8-8-8-24-2t at 1600. But as im typing Im testing 7-8-7-24-1t 1600 and its 40min stable Linx so far and counting. I was only hoping for 4.2 which I already reached. But I think I can go further. I really wanna know what the max voltages are I can't find much info, or I'm looking in the wrong places.

I wanna play and push this to the max to learn its limits. I bought overclocking insurance from Microcenter for extra $20 so I might as well push it. what should I do. Im lost when it comes to the pll and other volltages cause when I change anyother volltage im not stable. With auto Im stable though for hours.

Side note I was pretty upset when I found out I had rev1 I bought it few days ago I thought rev1 was long gone. So I went in the store bought the board then installed everything and found out last night I had rev1 didn't think to check if it was rev1 or rev2 cause I thought only rev2 was in stores now. Is there a big difference between the 12 - 16 phase power of rev1 and rev2 ?

recap: two questions - What should I try next on my OC and is there a big difference between 12 and 16 phase power (I don't even know what it is) ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504722


----------



## rubema

koji said:


> I had it with F6x, upgraded to F7x same story there, it's gone since F8c on my Corsair Sandforce 1200 F120. Not that it really matters a lot though, just annoying to see an error code pop while booting.
> 
> Good luck with finding impressions or update details on those beta biosses, your best bet is just trying them yourself. There are too many being released and hardly anyone is posting impressions on them, or even trying them, my advise is not upgrading your bios if you don't need to, if it wasn't for that silly SSD I would still be rocking F6x. If it works, it works.
> 
> And yes the F6X is a ROCK and i will keep it until there is something will reduce the voltage and keep it stable is F6 doing with me at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your always helping A+


----------



## rubema

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
It was a fix for OCZ drives has smart command fail, it was to be fixed in bios FB for the UD5 rev 2.0.

So i should say that i am a bit luck since i don't have either problems above and will keep my lovely F6x







Thanks for your help A+


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I just built my second build and this is my first post on this site. Here is my build:
Intel i7 950
GA-X58A-UD5 Rev1
Prolimatech Megahalems (2x46cfm fans)
Corsair Domanators 1600 C8 3x2GB
EVGA GTX 295 Co-Op
OCZ Vertex 2 100gb (2x50gb RAID0)
Corsair 700D Case
Corsair 750TX PSU

I easily overclocked to 4.2 easily. I know ill get flac for this but I had everything on auto except for vcore in Bios its 1.368.. I ran 21x200 (4.2Ghz)
for Linx 2 hours, P95 small 2 hours, and P95 blend for almost 9 hours. I know I'm stable enough here. Im using 8-8-8-24-2t at 1600. But as im typing Im testing 7-8-7-24-1t 1600 and its 40min stable Linx so far and counting. I was only hoping for 4.2 which I already reached. But I think I can go further. I really wanna know what the max voltages are I can't find much info, or I'm looking in the wrong places.

I wanna play and push this to the max to learn its limits. I bought overclocking insurance from Microcenter for extra $20 so I might as well push it. what should I do. Im lost when it comes to the pll and other volltages cause when I change anyother volltage im not stable. With auto Im stable though for hours.

Side note I was pretty upset when I found out I had rev1 I bought it few days ago I thought rev1 was long gone. So I went in the store bought the board then installed everything and found out last night I had rev1 didn't think to check if it was rev1 or rev2 cause I thought only rev2 was in stores now. Is there a big difference between the 12 - 16 phase power of rev1 and rev2 ?

recap: two questions - What should I try next on my OC and is there a big difference between 12 and 16 phase power (I don't even know what it is) ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504722


Welcome to OCN and the Giga X58-UD* thread. Just a quick note, your CPU-Z validation should have your OCN name on it. When you go to Validate there is a spot to change your name.

I think auto is fine for very minor or small overclocks but once you start getting close to a 1 Ghz on your chip the auto is really starting to overvolt everything.
Most of the volts you can leave on auto but the important ones like Vcore and QPI/VTT need to be set.
I recommend setting as many volts as you can manually.

As far as your Rev1.0, you have more Phase VRM's which means it can handle the load and heat more effectively, so some say the Rev1 is better then Rev2.

Here is a little guide on voltages http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=100494809


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Welcome to OCN and the Giga X58-UD* thread. Just a quick note, your CPU-Z validation should have your OCN name on it. When you go to Validate there is a spot to change your name.

I think auto is fine for very minor or small overclocks but once you start getting close to a 1 Ghz on your chip the auto is really starting to overvolt everything.
Most of the volts you can leave on auto but the important ones like Vcore and QPI/VTT need to be set.
I recommend setting as many volts as you can manually.

As far as your Rev1.0, you have more Phase VRM's which means it can handle the load and heat more effectively, so some say the Rev1 is better then Rev2.

Here is a little guide on voltages http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=100494809


After playing with the voltages it seems that I have to use 1.47 to 1.5 QTT to run stable at my 4.2 (200x21) this seems high but it is stable. Is this way to high already or can it get pushed harder ?

back to Rev1 vs Rev2 I have UD5 so I thought Rev1 was lower with 12 and Rev2 has 16 ?

New
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505939


----------



## alokep

Hi all,

Just ordered a new PC from iBuyPower with GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5, 12 GB memory and a whole bunch of goodies. The delivery is expected in 7-10 days. Meanwhile, I have downloaded the motherboard manual and am reading it from cover to cover, wallowing in anticipation









I plan to add two 2 TB drives (to ICH10R controller .. these are 3 GB/s drives) and configure tham as RAID1 (mirror). This would be my first time with RAIDS of any sort.

I have 2 questions:

1. If, for some reason, my BIOS gets hosed and I have to revert to the backup BIOS with default settings, how will get back to the way I was with my RAID1? Pages 87-94 of the mobo manual describes setting up the RAID for the first time .. which results in loss of all data on the disks. How do I get back to my RAID1 configuration if/when I have to re-configure the BIOS?

2. If one of my drives fails, and I replace it with a new drive, how do I get my RAID1 configuration back? Would it be enough to plug it in ans restart the system (and the RAID would get built automatically)?

Is there any documentation on issues related to RAID maintainance for the ICH10R and other controllers on the motherboard?

Thanks
Aloke


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


After playing with the voltages it seems that I have to use 1.47 to 1.5 QTT to run stable at my 4.2 (200x21) this seems high but it is stable. Is this way to high already or can it get pushed harder ?

back to Rev1 vs Rev2 I have UD5 so I thought Rev1 was lower with 12 and Rev2 has 16 ?

New
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505939


That is high for VTT.

As far as the difference you can see it on the first page right below the pics.


----------



## alokep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alokep*


Hi all,

Just ordered a new PC from iBuyPower with GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5, 12 GB memory and a whole bunch of goodies. The delivery is expected in 7-10 days. Meanwhile, I have downloaded the motherboard manual and am reading it from cover to cover, wallowing in anticipation









I plan to add two 2 TB drives (to ICH10R controller .. these are 3 GB/s drives) and configure tham as RAID1 (mirror). This would be my first time with RAIDS of any sort.

I have 2 questions:

1. If, for some reason, my BIOS gets hosed and I have to revert to the backup BIOS with default settings, how will get back to the way I was with my RAID1? Pages 87-94 of the mobo manual describes setting up the RAID for the first time .. which results in loss of all data on the disks. How do I get back to my RAID1 configuration if/when I have to re-configure the BIOS?

2. If one of my drives fails, and I replace it with a new drive, how do I get my RAID1 configuration back? Would it be enough to plug it in ans restart the system (and the RAID would get built automatically)?

Is there any documentation on issues related to RAID maintainance for the ICH10R and other controllers on the motherboard?

Thanks
Aloke


Never mind about Q 2. above. Page 114 of the manual describes rebuiling the RAID after installing a new disk.

I am still puzzled about Q 1. How will get back to the data on the RAID volume if I lose my BIOS settings and have to re-enter the settings in the BIOS (or restore the BIOS)?


----------



## Sin0822

Ok NoGuru he is talking about the UD5 rev 1.0 vs rev 2.0 where the UD5 gained phases going to rev 2.0, yes rev 2.0 UD5 has 16 phases as does the rev 2.0 UD7, they are the same board including trace placements and everything. Voltage read points are the same its kinda scary. Listen There is not that much difference between the rev 1.0 and 2 and if you look on the first page of this thread, i made a little diagram pointing out the differences. There is also a gulftown mod needed for rev 1.0 x58a board and the rev 2.0 should already have it done.

Anyways, Alokep RAID1 means that if the raid array is broken in any way all of your data will still be on one drive that can be accessed as a single drive. So if bios corrupts,(which is almost never does) then RAID array should be just fine, but if its not you re-build just like the other option.

UNOE: you need to post all of your settings, and manually overclock, you really need to learn how to do that before the board over volts everything. Look at the first page for info, as well as the spreadsheet fromt he big red link shows many other people's settings for OC, take a look and post your setting like they do.


----------



## NoGuru

Ahh, I did not realize the UD5 gained Phase VRM's.


----------



## Sin0822

Yup it was originally 12 and they bumped it to 16 and downed the ud7 to 16 from 24, they new ud7 and new ud5 are the same board minus the watercooled block, that is why i wanted tyou to ask gigabyte what they were going to do for you.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Yup it was originally 12 and they bumped it to 16 and downed the ud7 to 16 from 24, they new ud7 and new ud5 are the same board minus the watercooled block, that is why i wanted tyou to ask gigabyte what they were going to do for you.

Yeah I thought about that but I doubt the change is substantial and didn't want to give up my GOO BIOS








If the board needs to be replaced they may just ship the Rev1 anyway.
It's like gambling


----------



## Sin0822

Wait what bios? GOOC is only for rev 2.0 UD7?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Ok NoGuru he is talking about the UD5 rev 1.0 vs rev 2.0 where the UD5 gained phases going to rev 2.0, yes rev 2.0 UD5 has 16 phases as does the rev 2.0 UD7, they are the same board including trace placements and everything. Voltage read points are the same its kinda scary. Listen There is not that much difference between the rev 1.0 and 2 and if you look on the first page of this thread, i made a little diagram pointing out the differences. There is also a gulftown mod needed for rev 1.0 x58a board and the rev 2.0 should already have it done.

Anyways, Alokep RAID1 means that if the raid array is broken in any way all of your data will still be on one drive that can be accessed as a single drive. So if bios corrupts,(which is almost never does) then RAID array should be just fine, but if its not you re-build just like the other option.

UNOE: you need to post all of your settings, and manually overclock, you really need to learn how to do that before the board over volts everything. Look at the first page for info, as well as the spreadsheet fromt he big red link shows many other people's settings for OC, take a look and post your setting like they do.

gulftown mod ? Okay I'm on Rev1 I don't know if I wanna solder. I'm just on Air anyway. Settings>: my Cstates, HT, and turbo are all disabled. at 200x21 - 1.368 vcore, 1.475 Qtt, Ram 1.64v everything else is Auto. This is stable like this for hours. I know the Qtt is overvolted I just have to start over and manually do it from lower clocks, and your right I need to start reading through the thread from the begaining. Thanks for response though.


----------



## alokep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Anyways, Alokep RAID1 means that if the raid array is broken in any way all of your data will still be on one drive that can be accessed as a single drive. So if bios corrupts,(which is almost never does) then RAID array should be just fine, but if its not you re-build just like the other option.ny other people's settings for OC, take a look and post your setting like they do.

Thanks for the reply. If I could ask:

Say my RAID1 disks are just fine, but the BIOS gets hosed. The backup BIOS (with factory defaults) gets loaded.

Q: Will I have access to the data when the PC is started with this Backup BIOS settings? (I am assuming No, because at this stage the BIOS is not set up for RAID).

I now edit this default BIOS and re-create RAID1 with my 2 drives. I enter the RAID Configuration Utility in the BIOS and create the RAID volume (Page 89-91 of the manual).

Q: Will this erase the data on my drives? Figure 6 on page 91 says that this entails "All data on the selected disks will be lost".

What are the steps in the RAID Configuration Utility that I have to do to fix up the settings on the default BIOS settings to re-define the RAID without losing the data on my disks?

[Again, my disks were OK to begin with.. It was my BIOS that was reset to default settings).

Thanks for your patience.
Aloke


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

question to the masses here....

what are the major differences between say a x58a-ud3 rev2 and say a x58a-ud5 rev2?


----------



## Sin0822

XtremeCuztoms: the ud5 rev 2.0 has 16 phases, the UD3R rev 2.0 has 12. other than that you don't have GOOC bios, you do not have the post LED debug, and some minor differences. Not that much difference but then again they aren't that far apart in price.

alokep, i really am not an expert on raid, but i can tell you your raid arry would be fine after a bios mess up, you just need to make sure you boot with the proper settings liek before. Also bios's don't **** out lol unless you do something. unless you incorrectly flash your bios you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## techenth

aloke i dont see any reason to lose any data if you set raid mode in backup bios too.


----------



## UNOE

I feel stupid now after stepping it up slowly I'm doing 4.0Ghz (174x23) on really low voltage. I was really way too high and overvolting. I'm now at
1.275vcore - 1.315v qpi/vtt - 1.62v ram, stable in Linx 25 plus minutes so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506429

Question off topic from the board. I see alot of talk about 'D0' for 920.
My Chip here says D0 but its a 950. Should I be happy ?


----------



## Sin0822

all 930s and 950s are D0, early 920s were c0 and sucked, but then d0 920s came out and are very nice OCers.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UNOE* 
I feel stupid now after stepping it up slowly I'm doing 4.0Ghz (174x23) on really low voltage. I was really way too high and overvolting. I'm now at
1.275vcore - 1.315v qpi/vtt - 1.62v ram, stable in Linx 25 plus minutes so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506429

Question off topic from the board. I see alot of talk about 'D0' for 920.
My Chip here says D0 but its a 950. Should I be happy ?

Trying to go from 4.0 to 4.1 - seems I have to increase the vcore to almost 1.35 and vtt to 1.35 just to not Bsod on any Linx runs. Don't know why ?
Above it was running so nicely and 1.275vcore volts at 4.0 but now it needs so much more volts just to step up 0.1Ghz


----------



## Sin0822

yea most of the time over 4ghz needs an exponential instead of linear increase in vcore


----------



## alokep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techenth* 
aloke i dont see any reason to lose any data if you set raid mode in backup bios too.

Doesn't the backup BIOS in the DualBIOS have just factory defaults in it?
I'm going by
http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/55...6_dualbios.htm
and the Manual page 72, which says:
"What is DualBIOSâ„¢?
Motherboards that support DualBIOS have two BIOS onboard, a main BIOS and a backup BIOS. Normally, the system works on the main BIOS. However, if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot and copy the BIOS file to the main BIOS to ensure normal system operation. *For the sake of system safety, users cannot update the backup BIOS manually*."

Thus, if I have to re-define the RAID in the BIOS, will it still maintain the data?

Aloke
PS: All this idle time is making me paranoid. I hope my system gets here soon so that I can get busy instead of reading the manual


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Wait what bios? GOOC is only for rev 2.0 UD7?

Yes, I don't want to loose the GOO







but if they ship a Rev 1, so be it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alokep* 
Doesn't the backup BIOS in the DualBIOS have just factory defaults in it?
I'm going by
http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/55...6_dualbios.htm
and the Manual page 72, which says:
"What is DualBIOSâ„¢?
Motherboards that support DualBIOS have two BIOS onboard, a main BIOS and a backup BIOS. Normally, the system works on the main BIOS. However, if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot and copy the BIOS file to the main BIOS to ensure normal system operation. *For the sake of system safety, users cannot update the backup BIOS manually*."

Thus, if I have to re-define the RAID in the BIOS, will it still maintain the data?

Aloke
PS: All this idle time is making me paranoid. I hope my system gets here soon so that I can get busy instead of reading the manual









The dual BIOS is not that complicated. If your overclock is way off the backup BIOS will just default everything back to stock settings.

If something happens and you loose your RAID you may just have to rebuild it or re-do the settings.


----------



## UNOE

About the whole RAID thing you wont have any problems. I switched my P55A-UDP4 board to a X58A-UD5 last week. I had two RAID zero Arrays. On my old board. I switched many parts RAM, CPU, Board... ect. and plugged in my drives from my old system and booted straight to windows after enableing RAID in Bios. Its not a big deal. I didn't even plug my Drives in the same slot order. But they where connected to the White ports from both boards. I had the question if I would loose my RAID array when switching boards so just in case I backed it all up. But it wasn't needed. The array was detected. Even named the same and was disk0 and disk1 where same order. I can't tell you how it worked that way but it did.


----------



## UNOE

Still working on the OC getting closer I think. Let me know your thoughts.

181x23 (4.16Ghz) -
7-7-7-24-1t Timing (1448Mhz)
1 hour Linx stable
3 plus hours Prime95 Blend stable
Temp 44c to 83c
Vcore = 1.3625
qpi/vtt = 1.395
DRAM = 1.64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507896

First Question : I'm kind of confused on the uncore and qpi muiltiplyer. I wanna get a max optimal overclock. What should a qpi and uncore frequency be to run equal to the ram and what not? If I lower it will I be able to push my OC further ?

Second Question : My last core is usually 3 to 6 degrees cooler than the other three cores. Should I reapply my heatsink ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UNOE* 
Still working on the OC getting closer I think. Let me know your thoughts.

181x23 (4.16Ghz) -
7-7-7-24-1t Timing (1448Mhz)
1 hour Linx stable
3 plus hours Prime95 Blend stable
Temp 44c to 83c
Vcore = 1.3625
qpi/vtt = 1.395
DRAM = 1.64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507896

First Question : I'm kind of confused on the uncore and qpi muiltiplyer. I wanna get a max optimal overclock. What should a qpi and uncore frequency be to run equal to the ram and what not? If I lower it will I be able to push my OC further ?

Second Question : My last core is usually 3 to 6 degrees cooler than the other three cores. Should I reapply my heatsink ?

Temps are getting a little high, I don't think I would take it any higher.

I would test a few diff setups to see what runs the best with your hardware. But I would try and run the uncore as high as possible









Temps will always very on each core. I had a quad that had almost an 8 degree temp difference. I changed TIM a few times to make sure.


----------



## superj1977

Hi i added my details into the google spreasheet as you asked here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post11418377

Can i be added to members bios settings on page 1,pwease


----------



## Sin0822

ill see what i was going to do, i was actually going to remove that as its redundant.


----------



## superj1977

Its redundant?

I have used them to have a look at members o/c settings quite a few times just to check what other people used etc not a complete guide but a rough idea....i think it serves a purpose?


----------



## Sin0822

I see, they should be in the spread sheet, but i see, ill add you to it.

BTW here is my in depth review and analysis of the UD5 Rev 2.0
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ion-2-0-a.html


----------



## UNOE

My Latency seems high ? on my i7 860 in dual channel with 8-8-8-24 I had 40.8 Latency. Now with a i7 950 with triple channel at 7-7-7-24-1t, My Latency is higher whats going on. I have 3 sticks of ram in all the white slots. On my X58A-UD5 Rev1.


----------



## Sin0822

what speed is your ram at in both cases? what are you using to tell you latency?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


what speed is your ram at in both cases? what are you using to tell you latency?


i7 860 (3.9Ghz) P55A-UD4P with OCZ gold Ram running at 788Mhz (1576) 8-8-8-24-CR2 - Latency 41.4ns

i7 950 (4.18Ghz) X58A-UD5 with Corsair Dominator running at 728Mhz (1456) 7-7-7-24-CR1 - Latency 47.5ns

Same rig different speed

i7 950 (4.2Ghz) X58A-UD5 with Corsair Dominator running at 800Mhz (1600) 8-8-8-24-CR2 - Latency 46.8ns

Benches from Lavalys Everest 5.30.1900 from both rigs


----------



## Sin0822

sometimes uncore multiplier has a lot to do with it. And triple channel isn't always better than double. Have you let the board automatically set your timings and then benched it?


----------



## SimpleTech

UNOE, try downloading the latest AIDA64 Extreme Edition and retest.

I believe Lynnfield had a better memory controller compared to Bloomfield.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


UNOE, try downloading the latest AIDA64 Extreme Edition and retest.

I believe Lynnfield had a better memory controller compared to Bloomfield.


Yeah I really think this is the case I can't get any where near. same speeds. Sad thing is my gaming benchs aren't really that much better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


sometimes uncore multiplier has a lot to do with it. And triple channel isn't always better than double. Have you let the board automatically set your timings and then benched it?


it defaulted to something in the 1000's with 10-10-10- timings... didn't bench that cause I figured it was lower, Ill try to bump the uncore freq. its at x16 now. That might be it I haven't played with it. But I have benched at several different speeds can't get it under 44. latency even to just bench with unsable high speeds. I guess my next step is the uncore.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 
UNOE, try downloading the latest AIDA64 Extreme Edition and retest.

I believe Lynnfield had a better memory controller compared to Bloomfield.

oh and I got the same with AIDA64 ... what is common Latency for x58 ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UNOE* 
oh and I got the same with AIDA64 ... what is common Latency for x58 ?

Here's what I get with my memory at 1760 (8-8-8-24):


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 
Here's what I get with my memory at 1760 (8-8-8-24):










Thanks funny my i7 860 Dual channel kills those Latencys. I wonder what a good 800 series does on Latency with water.

Still this 950 out preforms my old chip in almost every area except memory bandwith. I dont understand it fully. But being its triple channel I expected more memory bandwith.

So could it be compared to early SLI technolgies ? That didn't scale well. And should we expect more from triple channel in the future.

Sorry for getting so off topic. I feel you guys on this thread no my board well so I'm posting random questions cause I'm really new to system Overclocking.


----------



## Sin0822

i think the bloomdifled memory controller has trouble, as its the first class of triple channel memory controllers, lynnfield is more mature in a sense. i will post some of my bloomfield in dual channel mode for you.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
i think the bloomdifled memory controller has trouble, as its the first class of triple channel memory controllers, lynnfield is more mature in a sense. i will post some of my bloomfield in dual channel mode for you.

So you think Dual channel on the same board may out preform ? I should try this.


----------



## UNOE

I took a stick of ram out. To test Latency on Dual Channel. It was in 39ns rather than 45ns of the same speed in triple channel mode. The memory read/write 's were Still slightly higher with the Triple channel. Is latency or bandwith better. The Latency was nearly 1/6th times faster when the read/writes where about 1/16th times slower. wonder what is more optimal.

Another side note I read detailed instructions how to apply the thermal paste. Reapplied with a short line method across the rectangle of the chip under the steal housing. Now I'm getting nearly 10 degrees lower temps. My previous method was to apply it rubbing it over the entire CPU and over the heat sink. I think I had way to much on plus to much on the sides were there isn't even a chip. Instructions do help after all.


----------



## Sin0822

yea for core i7 you put a small line going up and down. Then for other dpus its a peas sized dot. i am glad you got it right!

I would say bandwidth is more important.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


I would say bandwidth is more important.


 Well not really, you have to test for what is better. In most cases I will take Latency over bandwith, unless the bandwith is a large jump.

I would just test differant scenerios and see what is better for your setup.


----------



## Sin0822

yea i guess your right, i really couldn't care that much for ram, other than the fact that its there.

Did you ever get your new board from RMA?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


yea i guess your right, i really couldn't care that much for ram, other than the fact that its there.

Did you ever get your new board from RMA?


 No, it just got there yesertday becuse of Turkey day. It was $20 for the slow shipment or $70 for 2 day air so...

I don't care for fine tining RAM that much eather but for compititions sometimes I have to. I will set a speed that I want to run at and just tighten up later with memset or some other program that will let you change on the fly. 
Then when it locks up reboot, drop back one setting and move on.


----------



## UNOE

after reapplying the thermal paste I've pushed my CPU up to 4.3 rather than 4.18 ... I think it needs a 1.45 Vtt/qpi to do the 4.3Ghz is this to high ? for UD5 Rev.1 ....

I went back to microcenter yesterday I saw they have Rev2 on the shelf behiend Rev1. I'm serioulsy thinking of taking this rev one back.


----------



## Sin0822

yea, that is a bit high, it also depends on ram speed./


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


...Mac you still alive?


Still alive and kickin'.







Both my sig and old rig are down for building and awaiting parts. The Xmas shipping rush has delayed my last few packages.







On a brighter note, I finally received my OCN decals order that was ordered in Spring and resent over a month ago...lol Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Still alive and kickin'.







Both my sig and old rig are down for building and awaiting parts. The Xmas shipping rush has delayed my last few packages.







On a brighter note, I finally received my OCN decals order that was ordered in Spring and resent over a month ago...lol Happy Holidays everyone!










Good to hear from ya. So, what parts did you get? I see the EVGA MOBO and I don't think you had the 980 before.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good to hear from ya. So, what parts did you get? I see the EVGA MOBO and I don't think you had the 980 before.


Thanks







Too many parts to list, but here's the link to the build log.


----------



## Shademaster

Hmmm the smell of fresh UD5 Rev 2.0 in the morning







:


----------



## Sin0822

smells good, how do you like it? If you want to know voltage read points and other features like how to setup certain things, take alook at my review in my sig.

MacG32: you have gone to the darkside huh. j/k lol what did you do with your UD7?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
smells good, how do you like it? If you want to know voltage read points and other features like how to setup certain things, take alook at my review in my sig.

MacG32: you have gone to the darkside huh. j/k lol what did you do with your UD7?

Oh I am an adamant UD5 fan my man. I have 5 at the moment and they have never let me down







. I run my renderfarm on them with a heavy overclock. These motherboards are even OSX compatible!

I have read your thorough analasys/review with thorough enjoyment. I have worked with all UD5 revisions and am always on the lookout for info about all the features. I even printed out the PDF version of your review!

Here are some pics of my 2 systems I build them in (page 1 and 2):

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...om-system.html

These motherboards are going to be doing their job for at least 5 years. When I upgrade them to 970 processors I am also going to turn them into GPU rendering beasts (hence the powerfull PSU).


----------



## NoGuru

I will have to take a look at your thread later shade, but yeah the UD7 is OSX compatible as well, but I try and keep that on the DL, since I already got an infraction for stuff like that.


----------



## Sin0822

wait what how is that against the rules? its an OS on a motherboard? lol maybe i shoudl read the rules better. i hope they aren't like extremeoverclocking's/

@shademaster: your setup looks very nice man, very nice cable management and the colors are nice. i like the contrast between the board and the ram. your mini farm packs a deadly punch it seems! lol. I appreciate the comments on my review, that is why i put it in PDF format so people could read it that way, and use the voltage read points. I will have a surprise for your guys coming soon!


----------



## NoGuru

I'm not sure if the Hackintosh is against it or not but I just assume not say to much about it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
MacG32: you have gone to the darkside huh. j/k lol what did you do with your UD7?

lmao It will be in my wife's build.







It's in the build log post a few posts back.


----------



## DjDvr

Hi there.
Got a silly question but hopefully noone will laugh.
Just got the Radioactive 6 GB Kit an put it on the board.
The XMP Profile puts the DDR V to 1.65 and the QPI V to 1.35 so I decided to lower that a bit.
I manually set it to 1,62 DDR and to 1,32 QPI and booted up. Everything works fine with 6-8-6-24 @1600 mhz all stable no crashes after 1,5 h of lynx but once I shut down the pc and reboot after a day of no activity it blue screens on windows startup and it will do so until eventualy I change it back to XMP off and then on again or it resets after the video test and says in bios that an overclock made the boot to fail.

Nothing else beside the QPI v and the DDR v was modified. Any idea why this happens ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DjDvr*


Hi there.
Got a silly question but hopefully noone will laugh.
Just got the Radioactive 6 GB Kit an put it on the board.
The XMP Profile puts the DDR V to 1.65 and the QPI V to 1.35 so I decided to lower that a bit.
I manually set it to 1,62 DDR and to 1,32 QPI and booted up. Everything works fine with 6-8-6-24 @1600 mhz all stable no crashes after 1,5 h of lynx but once I shut down the pc and reboot after a day of no activity it blue screens on windows startup and it will do so until eventualy I change it back to XMP off and then on again or it resets after the video test and says in bios that an overclock made the boot to fail.

Nothing else beside the QPI v and the DDR v was modified. Any idea why this happens ?


 It's unstable is all. Boost your volts back up and then just drop one at a time untill it's unstable then bump it back to where it was still stable.

I think you got lucky getting into windows the first time with your DDR3 volt's so low.


----------



## DjDvr

So 1,62 V is low for DDR 3 ?
I saw people running 1,55 V with 1300 mhz ram.

I wanted to drop them because I don't quite understand why it needs 1,65 DDR V and 1,35 QPI since it's not overclocked at all running at 1600mhz.

I will try to see again what happens.


----------



## Sin0822

It depends on the ICs and mushkin has a no peak policy so you really don't know what is under the hood b/c its constantly changing. You need to stress tests more, like IBT with maximum memory for 100 runs and that woudl be perfect. Also if you need to save an OC profile press f11 or f12 in bios to save and load!


----------



## DjDvr

Hmm I did 15 runs of lynx with full mem yesterady after setting 1,62 and 1,32 with no issue.
Today when i booted up the same thing.

Should I even bother for now if I don't OC or can I jsut run at 1,65 and 1,35 ?


----------



## Sin0822

do it, you need to do a LOT of runs for 1 reason, it will heat up your ram and cpu and heated they aren't as stable, its a stability test.


----------



## _AntLionBR_

Someone using bclk at 215MHz or above this stable? If yes, what values (VTT, IOH, ICH, QPI PLL...) you are using? Thanks!


----------



## Sin0822

yea a lot of us, take alook at the first page there is a spread sheet and will take you to full settings links. You also need to bump pci-e frequency. ussually vtt of 1.375+ or even less, ioh of at least 1.2, ich a tiny bit above normal like 1.16, qpi pll of 1.2-1.3


----------



## DjDvr

Back again with the same issue.
I though I solved it in the weekend.
Manually set the timings 6-8-6-24 and DDR V to 1.64 and QPI V to 1,34 everything else is auto.

Booted up windows. Ran 10 passes of lynx with all memory with no error temps on CPU around 67 - 70.

Booted up Memtest and ran 13 hours straight no errors.

Booted windows and ran Futuremark and a couple of games no issues.

Shut down the pc yesterday evening and booted up 5 minutes ago and again Blue screen win32k.sys 2 times and the third time I went in to bios and checked settings again the same error message that due to overclocking the system failed to start .....

Everything is set to auto except the RAM timings and voltage as described above.

Any Ideea what else it coudl be ?


----------



## dr_dx

I have been gone for about 6 weeks and see that the current UD7r2 bios is FC6 and was wondering what the diff is from FC3 which I am currently using.

Thanks,
Dr_DX


----------



## Sin0822

They dropped FC3 really quick for FC5 for rev 2.0 UD5 and FC6 for UD7, I think there are some problems with that beta, I know for one that the Marvell firmware isn't that good.

DjDVR i think you should check your PSU with a digital multi meter.


----------



## Sin0822

Got my new toy today, Don't worry i am keeping my x58 system, i will still be updating this thread and upkeep! you wanna see it!? review coming VERY soon, btw very in depth review, this board is nuts seriously nuts, double everything this board has 8 bios chips, its nuts, in a very good way!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Got my new toy today, Don't worry i am keeping my x58 system, i will still be updating this thread and upkeep! you wanna see it!? review coming VERY soon, btw very in depth review, this board is nuts seriously nuts, double everything this board has 8 bios chips, its nuts, in a very good way!

OMG! You are super lucky! Sooo you want me to come over and deep freeze that Sandy?


----------



## Sin0822

Let me get the review done first ya know, hahaha.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

so where able to pick the one you wanted or did they did send you that one to test


----------



## Sin0822

I mean which one would you have picked? lol. They asked me to review the P67A-UD7 i said of course! The review is almost done, you would think I have nothing to say but this board is really feature filled, a lot of new tech.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


I mean which one would you have picked? lol. They asked me to review the P67A-UD7 i said of course! The review is almost done, you would think I have nothing to say but this board is really feature filled, a lot of new tech.


i bet... im sure any of use would jump at a chance to do a review for gigabyte..
congrats none the less. cant wait to see some results. but it will be a few yrs before i jump ship to Sandy... i still enjoy 775, 1156 and 1366 to much now.. and trying out some AMD stuff too..


----------



## Sin0822

yea man I really have come to enjoy their boards. I hope you guys enjoy me review when its out.


----------



## Coremus

Hi all - I'd like to join the members list pls

Here's my BIOS template and CPU-Z link:



Its not really an aggressive overclock as its my first one and I live in a hot climate. All advice much appreciated...

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 23
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.14
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Auto
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Auto

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.48GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3600MHz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 180
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: n/a
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1440
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: n/a
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1440
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.30000V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335V
CPU PLL....................................: 1.400V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
Auto

QPI PLL....................................: 
Auto
IOH Core...................................: 1.360V
ICH I/O....................................: 
Auto
ICH Core...................................: 
Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
1.500V
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 
Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled

Virtualization Technology..................: 
Disabled

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## mrtomek

put some lawn in today, might start going for a green/blue theme.








Ill take a better photo later


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coremus*


Hi all - I'd like to join the members list pls

Here's my BIOS template and CPU-Z link:



Its not really an aggressive overclock as its my first one and I live in a hot climate. All advice much appreciated...
]


Welcome to OCN and the UD* thread. Looks pretty good to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


put some lawn in today, might start going for a green/blue theme.








Ill take a better photo later


LOL, I think that is the first time I have seen that.


----------



## stasio

New BIOS is out.


----------



## gobbo353

Your Order :

1 x XSPC RX360 Radiator $129.00

1 x EK-Supreme HF - Full
Nickel $109.00

1 x EK-DDC X-RES 100
Acetal $80.75

1 x Swiftech MCP355 12V
Pump $109.00

2 x Tygon 3400 Tubing 3/8
ID - Black $14.50

What am I missing guys..? What could be improved? -

Looking at high end water cooling to cool an I7 960 the Ud7 and 5970 down track.. System will hopefully be a 24/7 @4.5 OC at least..

Was going to go with GTX360 Rad and am still undecided.. probably prefer quieter system so for now perhaps. Currently utilising H50 P/P which is ok but yeah custom is logical progression. Will probalby add second 360 down the track tbh also while i'm at it..

Anyway is this reasonable Aus price for parts or what...?

Looking at some quick feedback as i'm going to take the plunge today or tomorrow at latests..

Anyway any and all thoughts welcome.. P.S. ANtec 1200 case so probably modding drive bays .. Otherwise would love the 800D


----------



## LaZyBoneS

I went the Swiftech MCP655 pump with the The Bitspower D5 top. I would also grab 3 meters of tubing just to give you a bit more, I went the 1/2 inch. And a Haf X case which I ran all my water cooling, Rad, pump and res outside the case, I also got a couple of Koolance Quick Disconnects which I have outside the back of the case so I can totally isolate the water system from the computer if I need to do anything like cleaning out dust or just needing to get my hands in there to tweak without all the water stuff to hamper me. Works a treat!


----------



## Sin0822

yea 10 feet of tubing wasn't enough for me. But I buy my tubing from homedepot because it doesn't kink and its double layers see through and threaded between the layers, pretty durable stuff.


----------



## KingT

@ *Sin0822*

I'm looking foward to your P67 mobo review..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sin0822

thanks man it is 100% done, just waiting to see if I broke NDA in anyway. Should be up as soon as they are done reading it, in PDF form its over 40 pages.

I went in depth and artifically tested out the new cooling solution with 10 watt resistors. It performed excellently with less than 10C difference from the lapped bottom of heatsink to the top. Heat transfer along the heatpipe was excellent, and construction is top notch. No more push-pins holding it all down.

SLI capability shoudl be amnazing becuase all the PCi-E lanes from the processor are fed to the NF200 and only used for PCI-E slots, everything else like all the usb and sata6g is fed on a seperate PCI-E but to the PCH which relays the info the the CPu through DMI.

The hard part if that they had to incorporate a second PCI-E bus with its own clock gen and switches.

in total I think there is somthing like 8-9 bios chips for everything. and 11 pci-e switches. The usb controllers have hubs and turbo mode!

It is a sick board, great engineering went into it, as well as the HS.


----------



## SimpleTech

^^ So I take it you also have a CPU to go along with the board?


----------



## Sin0822

negative, i can tell alot by traces and research. I havn't asked for one though.


----------



## rpilgrim

Code:



Code:


[B]GIGABYTE GA-X58-UD5[/B][B]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 30
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.1

[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: [Enabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: [All]
CPU Multi Threading........................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................: [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................: [Enabled]

[B]> Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter][/B]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................: x48
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz): 6.477
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x20
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz): 2667
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]

[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]

Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: [Disabled]
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 133
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: x10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1333
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100

[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]

CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: x10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1333
Performance Enhance........................: [Extreme]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: [Expert]
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: [Auto]
Rank Interleaving..........................: [Auto]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: [9]
tRCD.......................................: [9]
tRP........................................: [9]
tRAS.......................................: [24]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: [Auto]
tRRD ......................................: [Auto]
tWTR ......................................: [Auto]
tWR........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.......................................: [Auto]
tWL........................................: [Auto]
tRFC.......................................: [Auto]
tRTP.......................................: [Auto]
tFAW.......................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: [2]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: [Auto]
Round Trip Latency.........................: [Auto]

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank...........................: [Auto]
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank...........................: [Auto]

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.325
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.315
CPU PLL....................................: 1.7
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: 1.2
IOH Core...................................: 1.2
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto


----------



## paras

guys does using Vdroop level 2 hamper the board in anyway?


----------



## FlashG

I just started a new water build with a ud7 as the center of the build < build log here >.

Nearing the end of the build, I realised my mobo was 'bricked' (post code 88/8b power cycling on off). Because the build was essentially complete and the ud7 was locked in the middle of a maze of water blocks, I tried everything to make sure it was the mobo (two procs, different mem) but it was the mobo.

I've had this ud7 in its box for about 6 to 8 months, waiting for all the parts. Its a Rev 1 with 24 phase power... so I was somewhat disappointed when I found out I could only replace it with a Rev 2, which has 16 phase power.

Thanks to the outstanding reviews by SIN0822 and the fantastic work of MacG32, I am once again 110% happy with my choice of a Rev 2 ud7.

Congrats and thanks for a great Owners Club resource for this board!!!

FlashG


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paras* 
guys does using Vdroop level 2 hamper the board in anyway?

Nope seems to work fine, do take a look at the link in my signature, i did an analysis on the 3 levels of LLC on these boards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlashG* 
I just started a new water build with a ud7 as the center of the build < build log here >.

Nearing the end of the build, I realised my mobo was 'bricked' (post code 88/8b power cycling on off). Because the build was essentially complete and the ud7 was locked in the middle of a maze of water blocks, I tried everything to make sure it was the mobo (two procs, different mem) but it was the mobo.

I've had this ud7 in its box for about 6 to 8 months, waiting for all the parts. Its a Rev 1 with 24 phase power... so I was somewhat disappointed when I found out I could only replace it with a Rev 2, which has 16 phase power.

Thanks to the outstanding reviews by SIN0822 and the fantastic work of MacG32, I am once again 110% happy with my choice of a Rev 2 ud7.

Congrats and thanks for a great Owners Club resource for this board!!!

FlashG

Yea no problem man, there is a tiny disadvantage from going 24 to 16, but in all reality 16 phases is more than enough considering it can power 6-7 i7 900 series CPUs at at full load and at stock, 16 phases still packs a punch, and when they are watercooled efficiency increases as does current output.


----------



## FlashG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlashG* 
I just started a new water build with a ud7 as the center of the build < build log here >.

Nearing the end of the build, I realised my mobo was 'bricked' (post code 88/8b power cycling on off). Because the build was essentially complete and the ud7 was locked in the middle of a maze of water blocks, I tried everything to make sure it was the mobo (two procs, different mem) but it was the mobo.

I've had this ud7 in its box for about 6 to 8 months, waiting for all the parts. Its a Rev 1 with 24 phase power... so I was somewhat disappointed when I found out I could only replace it with a Rev 2, which has 16 phase power.

Thanks to the outstanding reviews by SIN0822 and the fantastic work of MacG32, I am once again 110% happy with my choice of a Rev 2 ud7.

Congrats and thanks for a great Owners Club resource for this board!!!

FlashG

Bugger... the Rev 2 board uses a different water block set for the mosfets than the Rev 1 board!!!

I hoped I would just have to switch in a new board... keep my water cooling intact. Unfortunately I do have to get wet... the EK waterblock for the ud7 Rev 1 mosfets won't fit the Rev 2 mosfets!!!

No doubt if I had read all 1001 pages of the Owners Club thread I would have learned that ......

FlashG


----------



## Sin0822

Yea sorry man, its a different amount of Driver MOSFETs, so naturally VRM design is different. Why don't use just use the stock WB?


----------



## FlashG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
Yea sorry man, its a different amount of Driver MOSFETs, so naturally VRM design is different. Why don't use just use the stock WB?

Mate, thats not a waterblock... THIS is a waterblock:


----------



## FlashG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlashG* 
Mate, thats not a waterblock... THIS is a waterblock:

Plus I recokon that the cooling fins of the add on heat thingy will work better than the included water block...

FlashG


----------



## Sin0822

Yea i know the water block they put on it isn't good because it sits on the fins, its a stupid design, it does work from what I have read, not as good as a full cover block. Those EK blocks are like what 150+? Try to sell it?? I think they make them now for the rev 2.0 as well, maybe ask to trade up hahahaha.

in all seriousness i watercool too, and I mean if you aren't going to buy a new block, try and see how the stock one does, if it isn't worth it then idk..


----------



## FlashG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin0822* 
in all seriousness i watercool too, and I mean if you aren't going to buy a new block, try and see how the stock one does, if it isn't worth it then idk..

Yes, about $150. Thats why it hurt that Gigabyte changed the real estate with Rev 2. They should think about ppl who have gear for a Rev 1 board and they should make sure it works with future Rev. When is a revision not a revision? When is it a new board?

They could have kept the real estate the same when they downgraded to 16 phase power....

EK comes out with new blocks on Dec 17. I know I can insert them if I want... for now I have built the stock block back in... but because I was going for a silent build, I hope I have enough case airflow to cool the 'Silent whatever'....

Should be able to bring it on line in a couple of days.... we'll see what tempsl we have. I'm not doing phase or anything sub-zero with this machine, just aiming for about 4.5ghz with a w3680.... but I do want to push the mem into 2200mhz +









FlashG


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got a Rev 1 and the EK blocks... looks nice too.
oh wait. that rig is all apart.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlashG* 
Yes, about $150. Thats why it hurt that Gigabyte changed the real estate with Rev 2. They should think about ppl who have gear for a Rev 1 board and they should make sure it works with future Rev. When is a revision not a revision? When is it a new board?

They could have kept the real estate the same when they downgraded to 16 phase power....

EK comes out with new blocks on Dec 17. I know I can insert them if I want... for now I have built the stock block back in... but because I was going for a silent build, I hope I have enough case airflow to cool the 'Silent whatever'....

Should be able to bring it on line in a couple of days.... we'll see what tempsl we have. I'm not doing phase or anything sub-zero with this machine, just aiming for about 4.5ghz with a w3680.... but I do want to push the mem into 2200mhz +









FlashG

Don't they have the UD5 V2 EK waterblocks? If so that would be the exact same real estate as UD7 V2.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlashG* 
Yes, about $150. Thats why it hurt that Gigabyte changed the real estate with Rev 2. They should think about ppl who have gear for a Rev 1 board and they should make sure it works with future Rev. When is a revision not a revision? When is it a new board?

They could have kept the real estate the same when they downgraded to 16 phase power....

EK comes out with new blocks on Dec 17. I know I can insert them if I want... for now I have built the stock block back in... but because I was going for a silent build, I hope I have enough case airflow to cool the 'Silent whatever'....

Should be able to bring it on line in a couple of days.... we'll see what tempsl we have. I'm not doing phase or anything sub-zero with this machine, just aiming for about 4.5ghz with a w3680.... but I do want to push the mem into 2200mhz +









FlashG

The 4.5 will be a walk in the park. Good luck on the 2200mem.


----------



## Sin0822

lol seriously you night need a sandy bridge.

So my preview on the P67A-UD7 is done, final and done i think I a going to post it tommorow AM do you guys think there is good traffic for most exposure on sunday? or monday?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Sunday Mid afternoon to Evening seems to have good traffic..


----------



## Sin0822

yea right now I am putting it together for the internet. So many pictures, resize to right size, then upload, and then copy to word document, and hope with its in forum format it works, such a pain.
Earliest it will be up is AM tommorow.


----------



## UNOE

I changed my board to the Rev2. I still had a few days to exchange it. I got slightly better overclock. 200hz more... I'm glad to have it incase I ever want to use gulftown.


----------



## Sin0822

yea that is good to know! what bios are you using GOOC?


----------



## FlashG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_dx*


The 4.5 will be a walk in the park. Good luck on the 2200mem.


Nice looking system in your sig. Are you happy with the w3680? Have you got mem rated for 2200mhz or is it a problem with the w3680?

FlashG


----------



## UNOE

im using FC6


----------



## UNOE

is the GOOC bios better ? than the FC6 ... i'm just on air anyways ...


----------



## Sin0822

then don't bother but I found that GOOC is better for OCing

BTW everybody I got my P67A-UD7 review/preview up, take a look http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ew-review.html .

Thanks!


----------



## kmss1

Nice job Sin! Congratulations on the new board review


----------



## dvanderslice

I must say I been reading threads on this forum for many moons and this thread has been a huge wealth of info. Amazing work on the reviews you have done on this board. I purchased the UD5 using your review as my guide and its much better than anything on the web.

I've never had a reason to signup to post but you guys are the ones to ask. I post this now hoping that you guys can give me a hand. I am not trying to overclock at this point as I just bought some new components, want to get the system running stable at stock first and have some questions that have bothered me. First off I found that one of my 4 hard drives was starting to show SMART errors and figured it should be replaced. Being that this board has the SATA III port that I wasn't using I figured why not SATA III. I never really used Marvell Sata Controllers before so I didn't know what to expect, let alone use a SATA III drive, but from what I read of the 6g drives there isn't much of a performance gain. Regardless, I purchased a Seagate Barracuda XT 2 TB Sata 6g retail with the Sata III cable 7 pins. I set in the bios (version below) for the Sata III ports AHCI mode and the rest auto. Installed a new clean install and all was smooth. I kept all my clocks at standard at this point as I didn't want to start the overclocking till I had a stable OS. I noticed immediately that the drive would pause for a second during transfers. Causing the system to stall for a moment. This was shown also on HD Tune as a quick dive on the graph and recovery. I figured I had a bad drive as I had a Western Digital drive which did this years ago on another system. But that drive you could hear the power cycling no noises from this one. First I changed cables and all those things, no go. So I exchanged the drive for a new one. Same issue but not as bad. I was able to get all my apps and everything back on the OS and all but it irked me as I should be getting some nominal performance from this drive. I read the review of the UD5 and noticed your posting on the Sata III controller and its drawbacks. Since I am using this new SATA III drive as my OS drive should I just switch it to the Intel Sata controller as I'm not going to get much increase on the Marvell controller? What approach should I take to get the most out of this drive on this board?

I have another question and I figure i'll just post it together with the previous one. Since I purchased the UD5 Rev 2.0 I had dual channel A-Data 1333 mhz 1.5v RAM. Well I got a hold of 6 gigs of OCZ Gold RAM triple channel 1600 MHz RAM via a client and I figured why not? Installed it, set the voltage to 1.65v, no XMP on this RAM or anything, manually set the speed to 1600 MHz, Extreme Performance, like on my previous RAM, set the timings to 8-8-8-24. Kept the other voltages for the other peripherals at stock so that I could make sure the RAM was good to go. CPU is in Turbo too. Anyways, reboot all is well. But I notice out of the window on my case that the over voltage LED are now on more than just the DRAM, now they are on the CPU and Northbridge also. The CPU has two one yellow and one green, northbridge just green. I can't see much anything else as I have two GPUs covering the rest of board. First I thought it was the temp LEDS, temps are fine. Checked the voltage readings, same as they ever were. Only thing that had changed was the DRAM voltage and the triple channel 192 bit aspect. If I set the voltages manually to the same value as AUTO is setting them at, all the LEDs are off. This is one of the stranger things I've experienced. The system is stable via a whole bunch of stability tests. What should I be doing different to compensate for this new RAM? Is this the system saying something is out of whack?

Again, I'd really like to thank you for your in depth review of this board. It is a fantastic resource and has been a real help throughout my experience with this great piece of hardware. Sorry for the long post but I figured you were the best guys to ask. Heres some info:

RAM= http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...triple_channel

code]*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7**

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]*

CPU Clock Ratio............................: x23
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.07 133x23
*> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................







isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................:Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:AUTO
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):4.8
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:24
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200
*>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Auto
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:N/A
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:
*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

*> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:N/A
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:12x
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
Performance Enhance........................:Extreme
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5v
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.2v
Channel Interleaving.......................:6
Rank Interleaving..........................:4
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:24
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................:
tRRD ......................................:
tWTR ......................................:
tWR........................................:
tWTP.......................................:
tWL........................................:
tRFC.......................................:
tRTP.......................................:
tFAW.......................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay..............................:
Round Trip Latency.........................:

*> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

*> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU*
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Auto
CPU Vcore..................................:Auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:Auto
CPU PLL....................................:Auto
*>>> MCH/ICH*
PCIE.......................................:Auto
QPI PLL....................................:Auto
IOH Core...................................:Auto
ICH I/O....................................:Auto
ICH Core...................................:Auto
*>>> Dram*
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto

*> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................:Enabled

*GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only*

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:
GOOC extreme clock.........................:
GOOC extreme temp..........................: [/code]


----------



## Sin0822

First - there was a SMART error fix with BIOS FB/GOOC, as well as the current Beta.
Second- I would definitely use the stock SATA3G Intel Controller as it is tweaked much better than the Marvell. SATA6G is just a transfer rate, and I have no clue why the advertise HDDs for SATA6G as not one can use all the bandwidth of current SATA3G platform, if you aren't pushing over 285mb/s read or write, then You should in fact use SATA3G(SATA Version 2.0) as there is no benefit to using the Marvell controller. The only drive ATM that should be used on SATA6G is the Crucial C300 SSD, which actually has a read speed faster than SATA3G can provide of 350mb/s, regardless many people use it on SATA3G because of the much better random data(4k) speeds. So use ICH10R the blue ports right next to the white ones. Those in my opinion are the best SATA ports on this motherboard.

For your RAM problem, have you tried letting the board set the timings by itself? That is one of the best things GIGABYTE boards are excellent at, setting timings and finding stock CPU voltage (VID). Try that and see what it does, more than likely it will pick the best timings for you.

I wouldn't worry at all about the LEDs if the voltages in windows are acceptable.
On a side note I have never had good experience with OCZ products including some 1333 DDR3 i bought a few months back, they worked half way, as in they woudl produce errors on stock on my P6X58D-Premium and my X58A-UD5 rev 2.0. In windows everything would be fine until they were stressed, then they would blue screen.


----------



## dvanderslice

I've switched over the drive to the intel side of things. Same speeds as the Marvell. I was reluctant to do so as I have a Raid 0 array already running on that controller. I notice the AHCI Bios is not installed now when I boot from that controller. Does that mean the RAID bios is running the non-raid drives in IDE mode? How does that work with this controller?

Anyways, As you know it'll take a day or so to get the feel of how well the drive is running on the new controller. When I set the RAM timings to auto it sets the CAS to around 7 and the system doesn't run so well. As you mentioned this OCZ is that "fake" 1600 MHZ without a proper JEDEC profile. I'm tempted to return it to Microcenter and exchange it for something else with a proper XMP profile. But it seems stable enough so far. I haven't run it through any real tests except stability related and it kept running nicely. That XMS3 I had for my last board an MSI nforce board with an AMD and it worked well but I sold it with my last rig to get this one. Do you recommend that RAM for the UD5?


----------



## Sin0822

Yea it is what I use I think it works well and the board picks the timings really well.
Um what are you using for speeds? On HDDs speeds are low for random, sequential performance doesn't change, access time is lowered as are random speeds. you need to use a program like crystal disk to give you all of your speeds. Everything should be in AHCI, what is it set to? IDE? can you do me a favor, download AS-SSD and it will tell you the drive for your RAID as well as single drive. Single drive+ RAID should be fine, as ICh10R maxes at around 600mb/s total bandwidth with RAID.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

*cough* ud7 rev 1.0 / ek blocks going soon.. *cough*


----------



## NoGuru

I just want mine back.


----------



## dvanderslice

Heres my rundown:

I have 4 HDDs.
- Seagate Barracuda XT 2TB it is the SATA 6g drive that was in question
- Seagate Barracuda Which is a 320 gb drive SATA II *
- Western Digital 320 gb drive SATA II *
- Maxtor Diamond Max 200 gb Drive SATA II
Those 4 are in the Intel SATA ports. The two with the * are currently part of a RAID 0 array.
I then have added the Seagate Barracuda XT to the intel ports so that it and the Maxtor are running independant of the RAID 0 array.
Then I have a Plextor optical drive running on the Gigabyte/JMicron ports all the way at the end, white ports. That is in IDE.

The Intel sata ports are set to XHD/RAID in the bios. I have now turned off the SATA III ports. I notice when I boot now it says "AHCI BIOS IS NOT INSTALLED" since I added the newest drive, the XT. I'm assuming that regardless of that message all is fine with two of the four drives in RAID and the rest in Single Drive?

Here is a screenshot of device manager first off:



Those are the controllers that I currently have running along with the drives. The sloppy * R is the Raid Volume. The crossed out controller is Daemon Tools.


----------



## Sin0822

Re enable marvell see if that changes, because they should all run in AHCI RAID is AHCI in many cases, its recommended to run in RAID mode on ICH10R instead of AHCI even with single drive. Can you run AS-SSD benchmark for me quick easy download, i don't care if its in German: http://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?cat_id=4 Don't even run it just give me the screen shot with your single drive I can tell alot from that program whether you are running in IDE or AHCI mode. make sure to select your single HDD.


----------



## dvanderslice

Barracuda XT Single

 RAID 0

 Maxtor Single


----------



## Sin0822

your alignment on your Maxtor is off(in case you want to install OS on it), but its a storage drive right? mine is the same. Also they are all in AHCI/RAID mode. I can tell by the drive if it was in IDE mode it woudl automatically change to PCIIDE instead of IASTOR


----------



## Gooric

Bought my first computer (parts), and am setting it up now. Having some problems installing the HD/CD rom drives :-(

The Sata slots on this board are so small....makes me a sad panda!
My parts:
Case: HAF-932 Full tower (got it by mistake







)
Mobo: UD7
processor: i7 950
GPU: 480 gtx
PSU: Crossair 850 HX
HDS: 1x ssd 60gig CRossair, 1 TB Samsung
DVD/Blue ray: Samsung
1 wireless card

Installed everything barring the Samsung cd rom and the HD's, i have tried to plug the HD's (both) on to one of the case fans!
However, the Sata cable doesn't fit on my motherboard


----------



## Gooric

EDIT: I wish to OC my system to 4gig, not sure if i'll need WC for that thou, first i want it to work, not sure if i posted this in the right section ><


----------



## dvanderslice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


your alignment on your Maxtor is off(in case you want to install OS on it), but its a storage drive right? mine is the same. Also they are all in AHCI/RAID mode. I can tell by the drive if it was in IDE mode it woudl automatically change to PCIIDE instead of IASTOR


Thanks so much for your help man. I really appreciate it. Your familiarity with this board has been a big help. I assume the Single Drives being handled by the Raid Bios means the AHCI Bios need not intervene is what the message during POST is trying to convey. Yah, that Maxtor is just a storage drive I don't plan to run any OS on it. I think one of my big things with posting here was your mentioning of the PCI-Express slots sharing resources on the bus with the USB 3.0 and the Marvell controller in your guide. I am a gamer and the fact that I'm using SLI made me think that somehow that those 3 "devices" are competing for resources since I already have x32 for the PCI-E-1 x16 and the other video slot using x16. I was hoping to see some sort of performance gain as SSDs are just too damn expensive right now. Though I have a RevoDrive array at work that runs like butter I was hoping for a share of that speed with SATA 6g but I can see from 99% of the reviews unless its a really high end drive you aren't going to see much performance gains. Oh well.

Once I get everything restored and running I'll give my overclocking stats as I've had some real success on this board previously.

Thanks again.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Hey Everyone, I'm not sure if this club is being updated or not but here is my UD5 sig rig.
Currently not overclocking to what i first had up because of the 30c ambient temp in my room (cpu @ 73c under load atm)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533386
GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 1.0
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: x27
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.73GHz (133x27)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support......................Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................:Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):6.4GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):2664MHz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............







rofile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x12
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............







rofile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
Performance Enhance........................:Extreme
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.65v
Profile QPI Voltage........................:Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................:
tRRD ......................................:
tWTR ......................................:
tWR........................................:
tWTP.......................................:
tWL........................................:
tRFC.......................................:
tRTP.......................................:
tFAW.......................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................:
Round Trip Latency.........................:

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Auto
CPU Vcore..................................:Auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:Auto
CPU PLL....................................:Auto
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................:Auto
QPI PLL....................................:Auto
IOH Core...................................:Auto
ICH I/O....................................:Auto
ICH Core...................................:Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.65
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................:Enabled


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooric*


Bought my first computer (parts), and am setting it up now. Having some problems installing the HD/CD rom drives :-(

The Sata slots on this board are so small....makes me a sad panda!
My parts:
Case: HAF-932 Full tower (got it by mistake







)
Mobo: UD7
processor: i7 950
GPU: 480 gtx
PSU: Crossair 850 HX
HDS: 1x ssd 60gig CRossair, 1 TB Samsung 
DVD/Blue ray: Samsung
1 wireless card

Installed everything barring the Samsung cd rom and the HD's, i have tried to plug the HD's (both) on to one of the case fans!
However, the Sata cable doesn't fit on my motherboard










Did you have a question? I'm not really sure I understand you.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did you have a question? I'm not really sure I understand you.


I beleive he is saying that his motherboard does not have compatible connectors for his HDD's and CD's...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


I beleive he is saying that his motherboard does not have compatible connectors for his HDD's and CD's...


Well he has an SSD so that is SATA and a 1T drive so that has to be SATA.
It no makea no kinda sense.


----------



## Sin0822

how can his sata plug not fit in the port?? maybe its Esata?

yes this club is being updated and I will add both of you to the list, there is a spreadsheet and you can add yourself.

I found that the SSDs are blazing fast, but the Revodrive is just two sandforce drives in RAID, if you RAIDed the sandforce drives on ICH10R it would be faster than a revodrive.


----------



## kmss1




NoGuru said:


> Well he has an SSD so that is SATA and a 1T drive so that has to be SATA. It no makea no kinda sense.


 Agree with you on most of that, although the 1 TB was available in IDE for a while (don't know if it still is...). Sounds as if he has not consulted his trusty manual, you know, the one with the nice diagrams and pictures in it..!?!


----------



## Sin0822

See if the too small sata plug fits in the back panel's yellow esata ports, as SATA is only 1 size, I think you are trying Esata cable into Sata cable.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Hey guys, I have an X58A-UD5 rev 1.0 and the last pci-e slot doesn't work. Anyone has any ideas besides rma?


----------



## NoGuru




ebolamonkey3 said:


> Hey guys, I have an X58A-UD5 rev 1.0 and the last pci-e slot doesn't work. Anyone has any ideas besides rma?


 Use a different slot. If the slot does not work, no real way to fix with out an RMA, unless you want to try and bake the board, but I have to advise against it.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3;11634270*
> Hey guys, I have an X58A-UD5 rev 1.0 and the last pci-e slot doesn't work. Anyone has any ideas besides rma?


What are you trying to stick in the last slot?


----------



## NoGuru

UD7 still won't post. ***!


----------



## Sin0822

The new one you got? Looks like something else is dead..... the odds of receiving a bad one are very low!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11648970*
> UD7 still won't post. ***!


psu is my guess


----------



## Sin0822

CPU is mine, what error code?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11649522*
> CPU is mine, what error code?


no error code, won't even get into the bios. same thing i did before he sent it out for RMA. was talking to him on Skype


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11648970*
> UD7 still won't post. ***!


Time to hit somebody up for a PSU tester, or buy one. They can be pretty cheap at a place like cyberguys.com . . . Sounds to me like you've lost one of the rails, or possibly one is not putting out the proper voltage.


----------



## dvanderslice

I know I've had PSU problems that I blamed on other components and ended up pulling out my hair trying to mess with the CPU when it was the PSU all along. I would just go to Best Buy or Microcenter and grab a power supply see if it works, if it does return the one you just bought and try and get your old PSU RMA'd.

What bios version have you felt is the most stable Sin?


----------



## Sin0822

GOOC BIOS, if you cannot find it, look at xtremeoverclocking I run a thread over there with direct links to all BIOS's it was were GOOC was posted initially by the modder himself.

NoGuru Probably has a DMM, i mean or better go get one they are link 10 bucks at radio shack/microcenter.

You know I have never skyped in all my life!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

a bunch of us on there almost every night...


----------



## NoGuru

I have tested my Corisar 750w a MSI 600w two CPU's, one stick of RAM at a time, different GPU's, different HDD,s SATA and IDE, sitting on a thin layer of Neoprene, pressure on the CPU and holding an air cooler by hand...and Shrimp Gumbo...that's...that's about it.


----------



## Sin0822

what did they give you a rev 2.0 or rev 1.0?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11651795*
> what did they give you a rev 2.0 or rev 1.0?


It's the same board I sent in. Which makes me think I need some different RAM to test, not just one stick at a time.


----------



## Sin0822

yea I would think ram is the problem. The lights on the board like the power button turn on? What did gigabyte say? they just sent you your board back?


----------



## mrtomek

The latest from Ek

*EK-KIT GA X58A UD7 rev2.0 in the testing phase - 14/12/2010*
We have completed the rigorous testing phase of our upcoming EK-KIT GA X58A UD7 rev2.0 full board waterblock which fits on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev2.0).


----------



## SadistBlinx

Meee like!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11652053*
> yea I would think ram is the problem. The lights on the board like the power button turn on? What did gigabyte say? they just sent you your board back?


Yeah, it gets to the splash screen then shuts down.

Giga never tells you what they did. I did send them an Email to find out but who knows. I will be pissed if it's the RAM, I got them way back before I even had 1366 because they have Hyper chips on them.
Oh well stuff breaks.


----------



## Gooric

Ok, posting again. OC'ing for the first time, want to go from stock to 3.6 Gig-3.8gig.

My system, can someone give me a bois option i can try?

CPU
CPU:Intel i7 950 3.07 gig stock
CPU cooling:Cooler Master Hyper 212+
Motherboard:Gigabyte X58A-UD7 (rev 2.0)

Graphics Card:Gigabyte GTX 480 1.5gigz
Memory:Corsair 1600Mhz (3x2GB)
Hard Drive:OCZ Vertex 2 60 gig + 1TB samsung
Optical Drive:Blue ray player LG x10
Wireless network card
Power Supply:Corsair AX 850W
Display:Asus 24' LED
Case:Cooler Master HAF 932 Full tower
Operating System:Windows 7 Pro x64

I run my computer in a hottish room, but have a fan running


----------



## Sin0822

Turn off turbo mode, C1E, EIST(steep step), C States.

CPU multi to 23x
push blck to 165
vcore to 1.25
qpi/vtt to 1.21
ram multiplier to 8x
uncore to 17x


----------



## wallynut

Hey Guys,

I am wanting to run crossfire on the UD5v2 and would like to have the cards as far apart as possible, too help with cooling.
I know reading the manual GB does recommend which slots to use but the cards are so close together.

Anyone know if I can get slot 4 running at x16 ??
When I put 1 card in slot1 and the other in slot4 the second card runs at x8. This shows in gpuz

I was under the impression that slot1 & 2 run on a switch and slot3 & 4 run on a different switch and the switches select which speed depending on how many slots are in use.

Just wondering if it is possible to run the slot4 at x16.

Cheers
Wally


----------



## Sin0822

you have to run in slots 1+3 for 16x,16x but running 16x,8x isn't that much of a hit like 5-10% hit in performance from 16x,16x


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11634440*
> Use a different slot. If the slot does not work, no real way to fix with out an RMA, unless you want to try and bake the board, but I have to advise against it.


Darn, I was hoping it wouldn't come down to that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11635795*
> What are you trying to stick in the last slot?


A second video card. Want to have a space between both cards for better temps.


----------



## Gooric

Ok guys need help again!!!!

I tried to OC, but i now set bios options to fail safe mode!.

Computer keeps turning its self off! It's on for a while, then turns off??? Sometimes i turn on speed fan to see what temperature my cpus are running at, and boom computer turns off and won't get a signal for 1-2mins. Then i need to unplug all wires, and it turns on again.

Don't even get a biois screen?

Do, you guys think faulty ram/Mobo? I'm doing memtest his afternoon...hope its the ram and not the mobo:grouphug:

So hard to tell what can be wrong, i've had these issues before on my old system with overheating, but this computer, is idling @ 30degrees all cores


----------



## Sin0822

set optimized defaults not failsafe mode.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Just curious if anyone has had issues with the usb ports on this board. My cousin just built a pc with the ud5 and only the 3.0 ports work. Nothing working in the 2.0 and he is unable to enter the bios at all try and update it.
Any ideas?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;11674922*
> Just curious if anyone has had issues with the usb ports on this board. My cousin just built a pc with the ud5 and only the 3.0 ports work. Nothing working in the 2.0 and he is unable to enter the bios at all try and update it.
> Any ideas?


Find a non-USB keyboard.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;11674922*
> Just curious if anyone has had issues with the usb ports on this board. My cousin just built a pc with the ud5 and only the 3.0 ports work. Nothing working in the 2.0 and he is unable to enter the bios at all try and update it.
> Any ideas?


Sounds like somebody hasn't loaded all their drivers from the factory disk...


----------



## porkchop1337

i sent in my gigabyte GAX58-ud7 for RMA the mb intelligent tweaker (M.I.T.) would not load . this is my 1st RMA with gigabyte i hope thay can fix it if it gets fixed i will buy gigabyte video cards


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porkchop1337;11679158*
> i sent in my gigabyte GAX58-ud7 for RMA the mb intelligent tweaker (M.I.T.) would not load . this is my 1st RMA with gigabyte i hope thay can fix it if it gets fixed i will buy gigabyte video cards


Takes about three weeks unless your close to Cali.


----------



## porkchop1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11679175*
> Takes about three weeks unless your close to Cali.


gigabyte will have the board today by10:30 am


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11676305*
> Sounds like somebody hasn't loaded all their drivers from the factory disk...


all drivers have been loaded and we tried a usb to ps2 in order to try that with no luck.


----------



## Sin0822

have you made sure its enabled in BIOS? what about when USB3.0 is disabled will USB 2.0 work?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i know where there is a ud7 rev 1.0 and ek water block set for sale...


----------



## Sin0822

I am guessing you.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

yes sir...


----------



## Sin0822

any specific reason?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11686568*
> have you made sure its enabled in BIOS? what about when USB3.0 is disabled will USB 2.0 work?


the thing is were unable to enter the bios to double check.


----------



## Sin0822

You can't enter BIOS then something is wrong. Can you see the splash screen? the one with the gigabyte picture?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11688796*
> You can't enter BIOS then something is wrong. Can you see the splash screen? the one with the gigabyte picture?


yes we can see that but its like th usb's are not registered til a while after windows is ready. Thats only the 3.0 too, cause 2.0 doesnt work at all.


----------



## Sin0822

Well do you have a PS2 keyboard? because you have to get into BIOS to enable USB keyboard and mouse.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


any specific reason?


to have some fun on 1156 for a while then to SB. was hoping that the UD7 would go and I would grab a gtx 480, 570 or 580 to hold me over until after the holiday's and until SB is finally released


----------



## Sin0822

I think it might be tough with SB right around the corner unless you price it very well. i hear TPU is a great place to sell stuff and buy stuff.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well if it doesn't sell, then it doesn't. it will just hang out on the shelf.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Well do you have a PS2 keyboard? because you have to get into BIOS to enable USB keyboard and mouse.


ya thats what our objective was with the adapter to ps2 but that still that didnt work. Hes gonna call gigabyte and see what they say.


----------



## NoGuru

My board is confirmed dead but XtremeCustoms has been nice enough to loan me his till Forum Wars is over. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Sin0822

Wow that is very nice, so you are going to get a rev 2.0 board then? Sorry to hear about all the crap with your board, sometimes static and blow mosfet can kill a board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11695442*
> Wow that is very nice, so you are going to get a rev 2.0 board then? Sorry to hear about all the crap with your board, sometimes static and blow mosfet can kill a board.


I may buy this one off XC.


----------



## Sin0822

well you might as well get an RMA, sell the other one.


----------



## kmss1

Guys,
Has anybody bothered to figure out where the three temp sensors are that are read by CPUID Hardware Monitor as "TMPIN0" "TMPIN1" & "TMPIN2" ?

I've noticed that my board seems to be showing a constantly higher temp on the "TMPIN2" sensor (only about 43C or 109F, but significantly higher then anything else)... I'm pretty sure it is the NB.

Any suggestions for a better hardware temp monitor?

Thank you.


----------



## DjDvr

Hello again,

Back with my old issue with the Blue screens after each shut down.
I just tested the ram the whole weekend without shutting down the PC and there where no errors.
Lynx ran 20 passes without an error.
Shut down the pc this morning and went to work.
Came back 20 min ago and started the pc.
Blue screen in windows.
Reboot and started memtest. Instant 50 error on first test.
Reboot and removed 1 stick of RAM. Memtest again and 400 erros in 2 min.
Reboot and removed 1 more stick. Memtest again and no error after 10 min.

Reboot and added the 2 removed sticks. Memtest again and no errors for 20 min.

Booted up windows and all is well .

I would think it's either the UD7 or the PSU.
Any suggestions ?

THX in advance.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11702707*
> guys,
> has anybody bothered to figure out where the three temp sensors are that are read by cpuid hardware monitor as "tmpin0" "tmpin1" & "tmpin2" ?
> 
> I've noticed that my board seems to be showing a constantly higher temp on the "tmpin2" sensor (only about 43c or 109f, but significantly higher then anything else)... I'm pretty sure it is the nb.
> 
> Any suggestions for a better hardware temp monitor?
> 
> Thank you.


tmpin0 - ich aka sb
tmpin1 - cpu (tcase)
tmpin2 - ioh aka nb


----------



## kmss1

Thank you freakb18c1


----------



## freakb18c1

your welcome










time to lower some volts got a nice 4.5ht base line going


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work freak. Post your memory tab too.


----------



## Sin0822

freak that is nice, add yourself to the official database spreadhseet, link on first page


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is there a way to run off the Debug LCD and the small LEDs in the MB?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


freak that is nice, add yourself to the official database spreadhseet, link on first page


ok cool, 
i kinda stay out of this thread :\\ the ud5/ud7 title makes me kinda feel like the rest of the X58 UD series is unwelcome


----------



## Sin0822

well if I add them it is more like a large gigabyte thread. Let me take a vote, ok?

VOTE PEOPLE should We add the UD3R and UD9 or does it take away from the threads purpose?

I will give it 4 days
on the eve of Christmas maybe your wish will be complete.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ok cool, 
i kinda stay out of this thread :\\ the ud5/ud7 title makes me kinda feel like the rest of the X58 UD series is unwelcome










but ur a freak...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


well if I add them it is more like a large gigabyte thread. Let me take a vote, ok?

VOTE PEOPLE should We add the UD3R and UD9 or does it take away from the threads purpose?

I will give it 4 days
on the eve of Christmas maybe your wish will be complete.










you got my vote i think it should be UD series like the http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*









you got my vote i think it should be UD series like the http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html


agree'd


----------



## NoGuru

I vote yes, they are all so close we can help anyone with the Giga X58.


----------



## Sin0822

Wish came early. I figured no one would say no.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Wish came early. I figured no one would say no.


Nice....


----------



## Draygonn

Yay. UD3R guys now have a home


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;11723872*
> Yay. UD3R guys now have a home


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;11723872*
> Yay. UD3R guys now have a home


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11723886*


"I don't usually do this but I'm going to go with my gut on this...saddle up" (Jim Carey)


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

update regarding my previous post regarding USB issues:
MB has to be replaced








I hate that. Thanks all for the help anyways!


----------



## Sin0822

yea man,somtimes there are problem, don't worry hopefully it will beback soon!


----------



## NoGuru

I will tell you what, installing W7 from a USB flash drive is pretty fun. Less then 10 minutes.


----------



## UNOE

product manual stresses the importance of installing video card in the x16,1 slot yet I installed mine in the x16,2 slot and haven't noticed any difference in performance. Should I be concerned ?? Also have a question about the pice slots. I would really like to install a SLI setup with only 8x,1 slot and 8x,2 slot so I could put custom heat sinks on both GPU cards.... for spacing wise this would be best for me... but if nothing is installed in any of the x16 slots and two cards were installed into the x8 slots's would the x8 slots revert to x16 speed? It says that they share bandwidth so I don't see why they wouldn't revert to x16 if the other was empty. This is just a thought. Waiting for someone that knows this board to correct my ideas with the facts.


----------



## Sin0822

I don't think you would notice a difference But i will ask Gigabyte.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


product manual stresses the importance of installing video card in the x16,1 slot yet I installed mine in the x16,2 slot and haven't noticed any difference in performance. Should I be concerned ?? Also have a question about the pice slots. I would really like to install a SLI setup with only 8x,1 slot and 8x,2 slot so I could put custom heat sinks on both GPU cards.... for spacing wise this would be best for me... but if nothing is installed in any of the x16 slots and two cards were installed into the x8 slots's would the x8 slots revert to x16 speed? It says that they share bandwidth so I don't see why they wouldn't revert to x16 if the other was empty. This is just a thought. Waiting for someone that knows this board to correct my ideas with the facts.



I'm running on 16x and 8x 1st and last pci-e slots. VIA CPUZ its telling me im running 16x / 16x

on my ud3p when i run 16x/8x cpuz reads 8x/8x

so.... i'm guessing its sharing the bandwidth.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11732942*
> I don't think you would notice a difference But i will ask Gigabyte.


Thanks ... The thing is I would really want it too run at x16 on both cards I know it's only like 1% different between x16 to x8 but I have 570 and the difference could be as much as 3%. So I would hope it would stay as x16 1% is nothing but I just like to optimize to the tee.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11733163*
> I'm running on 16x and 8x 1st and last pci-e slots. VIA CPUZ its telling me im running 16x / 16x
> 
> on my ud3p when i run 16x/8x cpuz reads 8x/8x
> 
> so.... i'm guessing its sharing the bandwidth.


Yeah I guess I could just plug them in and see for my self too but i havent bought the second card yet, just wanna know before I buy custom heat sinks for the GPU's ...


----------



## travva

nice on those templates. may have to try a few of em out. good thread here.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;11733841*
> Thanks ... The thing is I would really want it too run at x16 on both cards I know it's only like 1% different between x16 to x8 but I have 570 and the difference could be as much as 3%. So I would hope it would stay as x16 1% is nothing but I just like to optimize to the tee.


it is a very small difference, this was my responce. Lucky for you its daytime in Taipei
Quote:


> product manual stresses the importance of installing video card in
> 
> the x16,1 slot yet I installed mine in the x16,2 slot and haven't
> 
> noticed any difference in performance. Should I be concerned ??"


No Need to worry. Obviously, the slots that are closer to the CPU might have very slight performance advantage, as signal has less distance to travel, but both slots will work and provide x16 bandwidth.

Quote:


> Also
> 
> have a question about the pice slots. I would really like to install a
> 
> SLI setup with only 8x,1 slot and 8x,2 slot so I could put custom heat
> 
> sinks on both GPU cards.... for spacing wise this would be best for
> 
> me... but if nothing is installed in any of the x16 slots and two
> 
> cards were installed into the x8 slots's would the x8 slots revert to
> 
> x16 speed? It says that they share bandwidth so I don't see why they
> 
> wouldn't revert to x16 if the other was empty. This is just a thought.
> 
> Waiting for someone that knows this board to correct my ideas with the
> 
> facts."


You can plug 2 cards into the x8 slots and they will work, but your bandwidth will be limited to x8 for each card. The X8 slots can only physically provide x8 bandwidth (if you look closely inside the x8 slot, even though physically it looks like a x16 slot, it only has pins for x8).


----------



## Oinker

Wow I did not see this thread so I made my own. Whoops...

Could anyone help me with my x58a problem? http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/895111-my-x58a-ud5-keeps-dropping-deactivating.html


----------



## Sin0822

i just posted in your thread.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11734125*
> it is a very small difference, this was my response. Lucky for you its daytime in Taipei
> 
> No Need to worry. Obviously, the slots that are closer to the CPU might have very slight performance advantage, as signal has less distance to travel, but both slots will work and provide x16 bandwidth.
> 
> You can plug 2 cards into the x8 slots and they will work, but your bandwidth will be limited to x8 for each card. The X8 slots can only physically provide x8 bandwidth (if you look closely inside the x8 slot, even though physically it looks like a x16 slot, it only has pins for x8).


Awesome, I vote this the best thread .... thanks again


----------



## Sin0822

No problem, thanks Gigabyte HQ. i can't get answers like that all the time, but if you stump me i will ask.


----------



## UNOE

No Need to worry. Obviously, the slots that are closer to the CPU might have very slight performance advantage, as signal has less distance to travel, but both slots will work and provide x16 bandwidth.

Its funny if its only 1%-3% difference between x16 x8. I wonder the difference between x16,1 and x16,2 LOL. Seriously, It like 2 inches further. I found that amusing that that is the reason the manual says to use x16,1 only. But hey maybe thats why they are gigabyte and thats what I buy cause the attention to detail is appreciated by me, pretty cool actually.


----------



## UNOE

anyone know to do the mail-in rebate do I have to cut the whole label off with the serial and everything or just the bar code..

[edit] Nevermind figured it out -- serial number and product name and bar code







hate rebates


----------



## SadistBlinx

Anyone know what the max speed ram the X58A-UD5 rev 1.0 Can take? (i cant load gigabyte page for some reason) Was thinking about getting 2000mhz replacement to my 1600mhz
Plus need to factor in that i am running a 980x cpu, It only supports "1066"mhz ddr3 apparently so i think im kinda pushing it with my 12gb @ 1600mhz.
I have no clue with what the IMC on the 980x can take.. If i had a 920cpu i would just flog the crap out of it.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11735207*
> Anyone know what the max speed ram the X58A-UD5 rev 1.0 Can take? (i cant load gigabyte page for some reason) Was thinking about getting 2000mhz replacement to my 1600mhz
> Plus need to factor in that i am running a 980x cpu, It only supports "1066"mhz ddr3 apparently so i think im kinda pushing it with my 12gb @ 1600mhz.
> I have no clue with what the IMC on the 980x can take.. If i had a 920cpu i would just flog the crap out of it.


You won't notice it in anything. Even the benching you will see less then a quarter of a percent difference ... I say save your money. Look at good timing ram...

specs say this - DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800
you also have to overclock to get those speeds... meaning you have to have a high clock... cause the memory muilt doesn't push that high ... x10 I think is max so I think you have to have atless a 200 bclk to get too 2000mhz ram speeds... someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;11735890*
> You won't notice it in anything. Even the benching you will see less then a quarter of a percent difference ... I say save your money. Look at good timing ram...
> 
> specs say this - DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800
> you also have to overclock to get those speeds... meaning you have to have a high clock... cause the memory muilt doesn't push that high ... x10 I think is max so I think you have to have atless a 200 bclk to get too 2000mhz ram speeds... someone correct me if I'm wrong


In my bios settings i can select any clock speed for my ram currently (1600, 1333, 1066 etc), im just worryd about the IMC on the cpu i don't think i have to raise bclk to sync a 2000mhz set because i can just mess around with the multipliers because its all unlocked in my bios (correct me if im wrong) i know little about system Memory and appreciate any input in regards to it. I'm more of a gpu hardware guy


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11735978*
> In my bios settings i can select any clock speed for my ram currently (1600, 1333, 1066 etc), im just worryd about the IMC on the cpu i don't think i have to raise bclk to sync a 2000mhz set because i can just mess around with the multipliers because its all unlocked in my bios (correct me if im wrong) i know little about system Memory and appreciate any input in regards to it. I'm more of a gpu hardware guy


Ill let someone else chim in but I'm pretty sure you have to overclock the bclk just to get to 2000mhz. But my point really is you won't notice a difference.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;11736070*
> Ill let someone else chim in but I'm pretty sure you have to overclock the bclk just to get to 2000mhz. But my point really is you won't notice a difference.


I do alot of HD rendering that uses around 90% of my memory along with 100% of my cpu cores, maybe ill just upgrade to 24gb down the track when it gets cheap i guess.


----------



## UNOE

well if you render alot then maybe

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=494&Itemid=99999999&limit=1&limitstart=4

that shows some benches

games at high res have no effect really -- rendering does though


----------



## alokep

I have a question about the Gigabyte SATA controller.

I have 2 drives in RAID 1 attached to the Gigabyte SATA controller. The OS is Windows 7 Pro.

How do I monitor the health of the drives, look at SMART error counts etc?

The Gigabyte Raid Configurer (v 1.17.59) in Windows lists the drives but has no place to show SMART errors. Other Windows utilities (like HDTune) aee the volume as 1 disk and cannot read SMART from individual drives that are being controlled by the RAID bios before Windows loads up.

How do I look at the health of my RAIDed drives?

Thanks.
Aloke


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alokep;11736930*
> I have a question about the Gigabyte SATA controller.
> 
> I have 2 drives in RAID 1 attached to the Gigabyte SATA controller. The OS is Windows 7 Pro.
> 
> How do I monitor the health of the drives, look at SMART error counts etc?
> 
> The Gigabyte Raid Configurer (v 1.17.59) in Windows lists the drives but has no place to show SMART errors. Other Windows utilities (like HDTune) aee the volume as 1 disk and cannot read SMART from individual drives that are being controlled by the RAID bios before Windows loads up.
> 
> How do I look at the health of my RAIDed drives?
> 
> Thanks.
> Aloke


If your Drives are in Raid I believe all HDD programs will look at them as one drive.

As far as RAM speed I have seen over 2800 MHz.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alokep;11736930*
> I have a question about the Gigabyte SATA controller.
> 
> I have 2 drives in RAID 1 attached to the Gigabyte SATA controller. The OS is Windows 7 Pro.
> 
> How do I monitor the health of the drives, look at SMART error counts etc?
> 
> The Gigabyte Raid Configurer (v 1.17.59) in Windows lists the drives but has no place to show SMART errors. Other Windows utilities (like HDTune) aee the volume as 1 disk and cannot read SMART from individual drives that are being controlled by the RAID bios before Windows loads up.
> 
> How do I look at the health of my RAIDed drives?
> 
> Thanks.
> Aloke


----------



## DjDvr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DjDvr*


Hello again,

Back with my old issue with the Blue screens after each shut down.
I just tested the ram the whole weekend without shutting down the PC and there where no errors. 
Lynx ran 20 passes without an error.
Shut down the pc this morning and went to work.
Came back 20 min ago and started the pc.
Blue screen in windows.
Reboot and started memtest. Instant 50 error on first test.
Reboot and removed 1 stick of RAM. Memtest again and 400 erros in 2 min.
Reboot and removed 1 more stick. Memtest again and no error after 10 min.

Reboot and added the 2 removed sticks. Memtest again and no errors for 20 min.

Booted up windows and all is well .

I would think it's either the UD7 or the PSU.
Any suggestions ?

THX in advance.


Any tips anyone ?







(
Should I just go ahead and take the board and the psu in to service or do you guys have any other suggestions???


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DjDvr*


Any tips anyone ?







(
Should I just go ahead and take the board and the psu in to service or do you guys have any other suggestions???


It sounds like a transient memory issue. You probably need to find some different memory and try it for a while. The problem with any 'transient' electronic issues is they can often not be duplicated and so they are very hard to pin-down.

The other option is to remove one stick of your memory and run the computer (on-off cycles) until you BSOD again. If you get another BSOD then remove a different stick of memory and put the other one back in and do the same as above until you are able to isolate which stick is causing the transient issue.


----------



## Avidean

Hi,

Just picked up X58A-UD7 on eBay. NCIX.com open Box auction for $269!

I was wondering what you guys think:

I have 8 GIGs Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 8-8-8-24 1.65V VERSION 5.2

Ofcourse I want 12 gigs and I found on ebay 4 Gigs of this mem except the timming is 8-7-8-24. For $140 open box

I also found on ebay the same mem 4 gigs except it is CMD4GX3M2A1600C9 9-9-9-24 for $69

I would abviously prefere to buy the cheaper.

Is it ok to mix either of these mems wit my current Modules or should I just sell my current modules and start again?

If so what is the best mem for the board?

thanks


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avidean*


Hi,

Just picked up X58A-UD7 on eBay. NCIX.com open Box auction for $269!

I was wondering what you guys think:

Is it ok to mix either of these mems wit my current Modules or should I just sell my current modules and start again?

thanks


You can mix the same memory, but it will slow ALL of the memory to whatever the slowest speed is in the set.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys i still need help with a way to turn off the *LED*s thats are in the UD7 rev.1


----------



## Avidean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


You can mix the same memory, but it will slow ALL of the memory to whatever the slowest speed is in the set.


so I guess my best bet would be these modules CMD4GX3M2A1600C9 9-9-9-24for $69. The 8 gigs I have are CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 8-8-8-24 All the memory would then be 9-9-9-24 right! No differance for gaming Right?









Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Guys i still need help with a way to turn off the *LED*s thats are in the UD7 rev.1


Black electrical tape is the only way.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Black electrical tape is the only way.


Dam Gigabyte. What were they thinking.


----------



## UNOE

those LED can be killer bright. The rev2 seem dimmer. It would be nice to disable some or all of them.


----------



## Sin0822

On the new board, they have so many Less LEDs, they have phase led, then PCH voltage and Mem voltage LEDS and APCI which can be disabled through BIOS.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i like the LED's and think it adds Bling effect to the boards..

UD7 LED's FTW..


----------



## alancsalt

Do UD3R and/or UD9 owners add themselves to the UD5/UD7 register on page one?

Will page one get any editing to reflect the inclusion of UD3R/UD9?

I was just looking at page one and wondered .... hope that isn't contentious...


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;11743630*
> Dam Gigabyte. What were they thinking.


I suppose you could paint them, or just cover that side of your case with something opaque to stop the light...


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11745026*
> Do UD3R and/or UD9 owners add themselves to the UD5/UD7 register on page one?
> 
> Will page one get any editing to reflect the inclusion of UD3R/UD9?
> 
> I was just looking at page one and wondered .... hope that isn't contentious...


I changed the name 2-3 days ago, i will edit the first page accordingly, when you enter your info into the spreadsheet please list motherboard model and revision. I am a little busy right now







with the holidays as well as my beauties.


----------



## alancsalt

5.028GHz is fastest speed I've been capable of validating.
24/7 is 4.4416GHz



https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ak7CLAMF3DXYdHJSQzdvZUJUX3EwaGZuX0J3OEpFcFE&w=100&h=500]My overclox[/URL]


----------



## NoGuru

Thought I bricked my SSD! I spent hours last night trying to load Server 08 on it and it would not detect the drive. Long story short, in ACHI it reads the SSD as a USB Flash drive so had to change it to IDE. Installing it that way now and once in Windows I know there is a way to change it to ACHI in the registry then have to go into BIOS and change it to ACHI and should be good.

Sin, did you say tending to your beauty's?


----------



## cuad

i've got the ud3r but really, it's the facebook of motherboards, so having it just makes us mainstream losers.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thought I bricked my SSD! I spent hours last night trying to load Server 08 on it and it would not detect the drive. Long story short, in ACHI it reads the SSD as a USB Flash drive so had to change it to IDE. Installing it that way now and once in Windows I know there is a way to change it to ACHI in the registry then have to go into BIOS and change it to ACHI and should be good.

Sin, did you say tending to your beauty's?


*Switch to, or confirm, AHCI:*

1. Hit the Winkey + 'R' to get you to the 'Run' menu.

2. Type 'Regedit'.

3. Select the file path:

"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\Se rvices\\msahci"

4. Right Click and modify Start from 3 to 0 and Restart. Check BIOS setting while restarting.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


*Switch to, or confirm, AHCI:*

1. Hit the Winkey + â€˜Râ€™ to get you to the â€˜Runâ€™ menu.

2. Type â€˜Regeditâ€™.

3. Select the file path:

â€œHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\ Services\\msahciâ€

4. Right Click and modify Start from 3 to 0 and Restart. Check BIOS setting while restarting.


Yep, did that and installed the RST 10 drivers and my score went from 365 in AS SSD back in July to 395 today.


----------



## Sin0822

aww i am so sorry guru, RMA maybe? seems like you are killing things left and right! ahaha JK.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;11749650*
> i've got the ud3r but really, it's the facebook of motherboards, so having it just makes us mainstream losers.


Trust me dude, there's a reason that Gigabytes newer Intel boards have such a good reputation and are so widely used. You could have gone with a Foxconn but that's more like Bebo. And of course nobody wants to be associated with MySpace (Asus)


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11753164*
> Yep, did that and installed the RST 10 drivers and my score went from 365 in AS SSD back in July to 395 today.


Sawwwweeeetttt!


----------



## lightsout

Add me in please.

Heres my cpuz link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551957

And bios settings. Recently upped the memory multi but not stabilized yet.

Code:



Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R v2.0

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 23
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.00 ghz
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.26 ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3480 mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 174
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1392 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: auto
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1392
Performance Enhance........................: standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: auto
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5v
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 40
tRRD ......................................: 4
tWTR ......................................: 4
tWR........................................: 8
tWTP.......................................: 19
tWL........................................: 7
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: 4
tFAW.......................................: 16
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: 76

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2625
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: greyed out
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335
CPU PLL....................................: 1.6
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: auto
QPI PLL....................................: auto
IOH Core...................................: 1.2
ICH I/O....................................: auto
ICH Core...................................: 1.2
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.6 
DRAM Termination...........................: auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: enabled 
Virtualization Technology..................: enabled

GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## Avidean

I want to install 12gig of RAM on my new X58A-UD7 I already have 8 Digs of Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 8-8-8-24.

Here are my options:

1. I can purchase 4 gigs of Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 8-7-8-20 for $140.

or

2. I can purchase 4 gigs of Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C9 9-9-9-24 for $92.

What would you guys do?

thanks,

Dave


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean;11755171*
> I want to install 12gig of RAM on my new X58A-UD7 I already have 8 Digs of Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 8-8-8-24.
> 
> Here are my options:
> 
> 1. I can purchase 4 gigs of Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 8-7-8-20 for $140.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. I can purchase 4 gigs of Corsair CMD4GX3M2A1600C9 9-9-9-24 for $92.
> 
> What would you guys do?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Dave


Didn't we already go through this a couple of pages back...?????http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-178.html#post11742520

Personally, I would sell the old stuff and go out and buy a matching triple-channel set. You will not only have better OC results, but you will also avoid any potential memory errors.

Maybe somebody else has a different opinion of what should be done...


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11753164*
> Yep, did that and installed the RST 10 drivers and my score went from 365 in AS SSD back in July to 395 today.


@ NG: Are you running a 64-bit Windows OS for that score? I'm curious because I just clocked my Vertex2 and only managed 388 :jealous:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11749560*
> Thought I bricked my SSD! I spent hours last night trying to load Server 08 on it and it would not detect the drive. Long story short, in ACHI it reads the SSD as a USB Flash drive so had to change it to IDE. Installing it that way now and once in Windows I know there is a way to change it to ACHI in the registry then have to go into BIOS and change it to ACHI and should be good.
> 
> Sin, did you say tending to your beauty's?


At least it's NOT bricked, even if it doesn't quite perform the same....

Had a major water leak scare, only shorted three rad fans out though. Took hours to dry it out, and wads of tissue. The electrician thinks WC is dangerous. Reckons I could get electrocuted....

Only if it leaks on the PSU sez I....


----------



## Sin0822

Sandforce drives don't do well in AS-SSD because of the write throttleing and compressed data that sandforce controller cannot compress. My C300 gets 500 on average.

Also guy who wants ram, just get the matching pair to what you have I use C9 exact ram you want to get, and get this man, you can use 4 sticks in tri-channel, its a special hybrid option and it works i promise you I have used it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11755476*
> @ NG: Are you running a 64-bit Windows OS for that score? I'm curious because I just clocked my Vertex2 and only managed 388 :jealous:


That benchmark was done in Server 08. I can run one in W7 65 in a bit and see what I score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11756442*
> At least it's NOT bricked, even if it doesn't quite perform the same....
> 
> Had a major water leak scare, only shorted three rad fans out though. Took hours to dry it out, and wads of tissue. The electrician thinks WC is dangerous. Reckons I could get electrocuted....
> 
> Only if it leaks on the PSU sez I....


It performs better then before, must have been to long in between updates.
If you can get a cheap PSU it's easy to jump start it to test the loop in the bath tube prior to installation.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11756819*
> 
> Also guy who wants ram, just get the matching pair to what you have I use C9 exact ram you want to get, and get this man, you can use 4 sticks in tri-channel, its a special hybrid option and it works i promise you I have used it.


Yes I am doing it now.Almost bought new ram for this setup but no need.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11756839*
> That benchmark was done in Server 08. I can run one in W7 65 in a bit and see what I score.


I went back to W7 x32 'cause I couldn't have my precious Google Toolbar in x64







You must be using VM's if you are switching up that easily, or else you're just bored to death?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11756963*
> I went back to W7 x32 'cause I couldn't have my precious Google Toolbar in x64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be using VM's if you are switching up that easily, or else you're just bored to death?


VM's? I don't know what that is but I am a benchmarker, so I have have ever OS loaded and ready to go. XP 32-64, Vista 32-64, W7 32-64 and Server 08. Reason for that is every benchmark will perform differant in each OS, and when you are in a competition every point counts.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11756839*
> That benchmark was done in Server 08. I can run one in W7 65 in a bit and see what I score.
> 
> It performs better then before, must have been to long in between updates.
> If you can get a cheap PSU it's easy to jump start it to test the loop in the bath tube prior to installation.


I probly read it wrong...

In the bath tub....must try that....









Actually, did leak test it with a jumped psu, but it didn't leak then...
Sudden and sodden days later. All well now...


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11757043*
> VM's? I don't know what that is but I am a benchmarker, so I have have ever OS loaded and ready to go. XP 32-64, Vista 32-64, W7 32-64 and Server 08. Reason for that is every benchmark will perform differant in each OS, and when you are in a competition every point counts.


VM's are Virtual Machines (as in VMWare).

So how do you do this, do you just load 'em on seperate partitions, or load 'em and image them, or what?


----------



## Sin0822

leak tests with PSUs thank god my loop is on a 120v AC pump, plugging and chugging 24/7 for the past 5 years, its a ******* aquarium pump that I modded! it works great! i do leak test int eh tub though, you have too, water will bleed through carpet and then through the cieling! i woud **** myself if my floor caved in one day becuase i was leak testing and didn't notice a huge leak! lol i doubt there is so much water.

I have a new Microcenter 64gb SF-1222, $100 i and benching against my C300 for a review! this drive is really cheap and good, ADATA S599 in disguise and cheaper.


----------



## alancsalt

Dunno if I'd dare. My dumbass mates keep suggesting I put some fish in my rez as it is...
I guess I could just not tell them....

Five years........


----------



## Avidean

So If I am going to buy 12 gigs of triple channel memory what do you guys suggest I get? Not necissarily the most expensive but the best overall deal. Sorry for my ignorance but I only get to build a new computer once a year! Along with the GA-X58A-UD7 I have an i7 920 and a GTX 580.


----------



## Sin0822

yea man i am afraid one day it will fail, well thank god for thermal shutdown.

12gigs is a lot, I woudl get a cheap DDR3 1600mhz kit, as taking 12gigs higher than 1600mhz is going to be tough, its going to be tough enough gettign them to 1600mhz, at stock you will need at least 1.2-1.25 qpi/vtt voltage b/c the processor has such a crappy memory controller.


----------



## dinos22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11757519*
> leak tests with PSUs thank god my loop is on a 120v AC pump, plugging and chugging 24/7 for the past 5 years, its a ******* aquarium pump that I modded! it works great! .


that's hardcore lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11757360*
> VM's are Virtual Machines (as in VMWare).
> 
> So how do you do this, do you just load 'em on seperate partitions, or load 'em and image them, or what?










VM, doh!

Well I keep most of them on disk but I keep W7 64 bit on USB because I use it the most. I have several drives to keep them on and it depends on what I an doing at the time on how I keep them set up.
Like right now I am practicing for a compition that uses wPrime, Cinbench, geekbench, 3DMark06 and Vantage so I have Server 08 and W7 64 on my SSD and will throw Vista and XP on another HDD to run each test once at a comparison GHz to see whats running the fastest.

Sorry, I am rambling but haven't had my coffee yet. Did this last night on air.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









VM, doh!

Well I keep most of them on disk but I keep W7 64 bit on USB because I use it the most. I have several drives to keep them on and it depends on what I an doing at the time on how I keep them set up.
Like right now I am practicing for a compition that uses wPrime, Cinbench, geekbench, 3DMark06 and Vantage so I have Server 08 and W7 64 on my SSD and will throw Vista and XP on another HDD to run each test once at a comparison GHz to see whats running the fastest.

Sorry, I am rambling but haven't had my coffee yet. Did this last night on air.



I hate sounding dumb, but I really am curious: So when you are 'benching' with these OS's the only thing on the drive is the OS? Meaning you don't have any other functional software on there for daily use?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


I hate sounding dumb, but I really am curious: So when you are 'benching' with these OS's the only thing on the drive is the OS? Meaning you don't have any other functional software on there for daily use?


Not a dumb question at all. Yes they are only for benchmarks, all networking and processes that are not necessary for the benchmark or the OS to run are shut off. Here is a SS of my XP 32 bit with 16 processes running.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not a dumb question at all. Yes they are only for benchmarks, all networking and processes that are not necessary for the benchmark or the OS to run are shut off. Here is a SS of my XP 32 bit with 16 processes running.


Otay then! I guess I don't have to feel so bad about my 388 in AS-SSD


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Otay then! I guess I don't have to feel so bad about my 388 in AS-SSD










Almost forgot to tell you, I loaded an Un-stripped W7 64 bit and ran AS SSD and got 388


----------



## kmss1

Thanx NoG, Rep+ !


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dinos22*


that's hardcore lol


nice to see you join us dino


----------



## melodystyle2003

Perhaps thats my best effort to overclock my *C0* i7 920 with gigabyte x58a-ud3r revision 2.0 FC bios in order to achieve 4Ghz quietly (asus triton cpu air cooling with one fan @1100rpm) and under 1.25vcore voltage!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11762537*
> Almost forgot to tell you, I loaded an Un-stripped W7 64 bit and ran AS SSD and got 388


So which OS got best AS SSD score? (Of course figures I'd be using w7x64...)


----------



## alokep

What software are you guys using to monitor temperatures and fan speeds?
Gigabyte's own EasyTune 6 is dissapointing (it shows only 2 temperatures: CPU and system).

The specifications in the manual says that the board has:

CPU/System/NorthBridge temperature detection (is that 3 readings?)

CPU/System/Power fan speed detection (is that just 3 fan speeds reported by the board? The board has a lot more fan connectors, 6 by my count)

SpeedFan 4.42 shows 5 fan speeds (Fan1 .. Fan5) and 4 temperatures (Temp1 ..Temp3 controlled by IT8720F chip and Temp controlled by LM75 chip).

Anyone knows which fans and temp sensors these correspond to?

Thanks.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alokep;11767096*
> What software are you guys using to monitor temperatures and fan speeds?
> Gigabyte's own EasyTune 6 is dissapointing (it shows only 2 temperatures: CPU and system).
> 
> The specifications in the manual says that the board has:
> 
> CPU/System/NorthBridge temperature detection (is that 3 readings?)
> 
> CPU/System/Power fan speed detection (is that just 3 fan speeds reported by the board? The board has a lot more fan connectors, 6 by my count)
> 
> SpeedFan 4.42 shows 5 fan speeds (Fan1 .. Fan5) and 4 temperatures (Temp1 ..Temp3 controlled by IT8720F chip and Temp controlled by LM75 chip).
> 
> Anyone knows which fans and temp sensors these correspond to?
> 
> Thanks.


I use CPUID Hardware Monitor (free edition). http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/hwmonitor/1.17-setup.exe


----------



## Sin0822

I use coretemp and HWmon for NB temp.

I use easytune for voltage as its very precise.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11764967*
> So which OS got best AS SSD score? (Of course figures I'd be using w7x64...)


Server 08 I achieved 395 and that was the best.


----------



## alokep

In HWMON, what are the 3 temperatures reported (TMPIN0, TMPIN1, TMPIN2)?

My fans (except the CPU fan) is connected to a manual fan controller in the NZXT Phantom case. The "CPU Fan" is connected to the Asetek water cooler pump.

I can't get the "CPU Fan" (aka watercooler pump) to go higher than 1350-1400 even under full CPU load (Prime95).

What do my other readings look like (see attachment)?


----------



## alancsalt

tmpin0 - ich aka sb
tmpin1 - cpu (tcase)
tmpin2 - ioh aka nb
All credit to freakb18c1 back in post 1735

Your temps look normal for idle. If yr Asetek is a smaller model like the corsair H50/70 Asetek also make, then those rpm are probably right. Which model Asetek is it?


----------



## alokep

It is the 550LC

http://www.asetek.com/products/oem-s...cts/550lc.html


----------



## alancsalt

That's probably about right. Just be sure disable the auto fan setting in bios so it runs at 100%. The H50/H70 thread could be a help with tips to improve it too.

Official Corsair H50/H70 Club


----------



## alokep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


tmpin0 - ich aka sb
tmpin1 - cpu (tcase)
tmpin2 - ioh aka nb
All credit to freakb18c1 back in post 1735


Thanks!
What are the Fan2 .. Fan5 as reported by SpeedFan? Which Fan connectors on the board do they correspond to? The screenshot is in Post # 1825.

Which ones of these fans are controllable by software like SpeedFan (or some other recommended by folks here)?

Aloke


----------



## alancsalt

You have not filled out "Edit System" in "UserCP" yet, but I guess you have x58a...

On my UD3R no Fan5 that I can find

Fan1 CPU
Fan2 PWR
Fan3 SysFan2
Fan4 Sys Fan1

Don't seem to get a signal off SysFan3 or NB

Open to correction here.....

For PWM control to work - in speedfan: configure > advanced tab > select chip IT8720F:
set PWM mode to "software controlled" (instead of smartguardian)

Download explanatory image: http://www.bugtrack.almico.com/file_download.php?file_id=512&type=bug


----------



## Sin0822

PWM control is for fans with the 4th pin connector, voltage control is fans with only 3 prongs.


----------



## alancsalt

So does that software control in SpeedFan work for non-pwm fans?

Never done it myself, just leave them at 100%, but curious...


----------



## Sin0822

IDk I don't air cool lol. I hav never had a fan plugged into my board.


----------



## UNOE

what kind of water cooling are people with these boards doing for cooling motherboard... I never Water cooled and wanna try it someday...


----------



## Sin0822

you don't need to watercool your motherboard until you watercool your CPU.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11776609*
> you don't need to watercool your motherboard until you watercool your CPU.


yeah I know, but I plan to do the whole thing. CPU and all I just need sugjestions .. I'm gonna go the used route on the blocks I just need to know what to look for.


----------



## Sin0822

Well I wouldn't bother Watercooling the NB/MOSFETs unless you plan on going above 4.5ghz. Its just way to expensive at $150 for real waterblocks for them.


----------



## shadowk

O my ,How did i missed this club

im IN


----------



## ohioviper

Sign me up.


----------



## Sin0822

i recently opened it to all GB X58A board, i have not yet added USB3 b/c i don't think anyone would OC with a USB3.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


i recently opened it to all GB X58A board, i have not yet added USB3 b/c i don't think anyone would OC with a USB3.



i tuned a usb3 before. its clocks just as well as the UD3R also noticed that the NB on the USB3 runs MUCH cooler









add it


----------



## Sin0822

LOL i will wait till someone asks. i don't want to makle the name TOO long.


----------



## freakb18c1

Gigabyte X58* Series Owners Club, Would be short and sweet.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11777873*
> Well I wouldn't bother Watercooling the NB/MOSFETs unless you plan on going above 4.5ghz. Its just way to expensive at $150 for real waterblocks for them.


yeah the plan is to go 4.5ghz ... I'm at 4.2 the only reason I would go for water would be to go for atless .25ghz more

I don't wanna pay that much but in the next few months I think people are gonna ditch there water blocks and x58 boards for SB, so I want to be ready to grab the used water blocks at low prices. Thats my theory anyway.


----------



## TopFuel1471

No UD4P love?


----------



## Sychodrama

UD3R baby!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFuel1471;11789171*
> No UD4P love?


LOL! Damn those floodgates!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Just playing around tonight testing some TRIM configurations for some users @ Crucial and I forgot all about Gigabyte fixing slow mode for Bloomfield until now.

*I wish they would hurry up and fix this for 980X!!!*

Cooling is Single Stage

*251.78 Bclk*


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557797

*248.99 Bclk*









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557800


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice work LSD


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work LSD, 251 BCLK is impressive.


----------



## Sin0822

very nice,
Also there is no x58A-UD4P.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i figured i'd ask this question here since im sure a few of you would know.

i bought a P55A-UD6 and got a Crucial C300 64GB ssd. 
i heard on the P55 platform if you run sata III you have to disable turbo in order to run the pci-x @ 16, my question is which sata connector on the board is the best?

i will be doing a fresh install of Server 08, so is there a certain sata port to connect to?
i know to enable achi in teh bios, but any other things that should be done before installing? like alignment or something?

thx..


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*









Nice work LSD


Thanks man, I was just playing around too!

This CPU isn't the greatest at all, but this shows me I can maybe do 255 or more under dice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice work LSD, 251 BCLK is impressive.


Thanks man! Now I just need them to fix this for Gulftown!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i figured i'd ask this question here since im sure a few of you would know.

i bought a P55A-UD6 and got a Crucial C300 64GB ssd. 
i heard on the P55 platform if you run sata III you have to disable turbo in order to run the pci-x @ 16, my question is which sata connector on the board is the best?

i will be doing a fresh install of Server 08, so is there a certain sata port to connect to?
i know to enable achi in teh bios, but any other things that should be done before installing? like alignment or something?

thx..


Pm'd about all this, yeap you have to use Intel ports or set the 6Gb/s ports to 3Gb/s to run x16 PCIE.

Alignment and all the rest I covered in a reply to your PM.

Good luck with the setup, and overclocking on P55!!


----------



## alancsalt

Very bl**dy impressive results for "just playing around". Shock and awe for this black duck.


----------



## Avidean

Ah, Decisions, Decisions! Sorry for being a nob but I am still confussed and perplexed about what to do as far as memory is concerned for my GA-X58A-UD7. I believe the DDR3 I currently own is Dual Channel since the dimms came in 2 gb pairs so they are for ebay. Heres the thing, Should I go with 6 gigs of tripple channel or 12 gigs. It looks like most of you guys are using 6 gigs (3x2gigs). It seems to me that 12 must be better otherwise why put 6 slots on the board? I have a $20 coupon for tigerdirect.ca and would like to buy the memory there. this is what I had in mind 1 or 2 kits of this:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6572451&CatId=4526
because it appears to be a good deal. Or parhaps one of these:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=10&sel=Detail;30_1199_47729_47729

I am putting 2 x GTX 580 on the board and it is for 3d home theatre purposes and 3d gaming

Any dirrection for the newby would be appreciated!

thanks,

Dave


----------



## freakb18c1

i have a feeling my 215 bclk is not tuned right my here are my following stable oc voltages @ load using level 1 llc

4.0ht 1.118v
4.2ht 1.248v*
4.3ht 1.280*
4.4ht 1.328*
4.5ht 1.424v*
From 4.2 to 4.3 to 4.4 only need 0.48v increase why so much for 4.5! :| id like to run 4.6 ht @ 1.424 not 4.5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean;11797575*
> Ah, Decisions, Decisions! Sorry for being a nob but I am still confussed and perplexed about what to do as far as memory is concerned for my GA-X58A-UD7. I believe the DDR3 I currently own is Dual Channel since the dimms came in 2 gb pairs so they are for ebay. Heres the thing, Should I go with 6 gigs of tripple channel or 12 gigs. It looks like most of you guys are using 6 gigs (3x2gigs). It seems to me that 12 must be better otherwise why put 6 slots on the board? I have a $20 coupon for tigerdirect.ca and would like to buy the memory there. this is what I had in mind 1 or 2 kits of this:
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6572451&CatId=4526
> because it appears to be a good deal. Or parhaps one of these:
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=10&sel=Detail;30_1199_47729_47729
> 
> I am putting 2 x GTX 580 on the board and it is for 3d home theatre purposes and 3d gaming
> 
> Any dirrection for the newby would be appreciated!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Dave


AFAIK if you are intending to overclock, less ram is better as there is less work for the memory controller. More ram is for specific tasks that need it, like (I think) video encoding, batch processing images, cad/cam - stuff like that. If you are not going to be doing anything that needs it then it will be wasted and extra work for mem controller.

If you do opt for 12GB, I think it's meant to be best to get it in a matched 12GB kit as two 6GB kits may or mayn't want to work together properly...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Very bl**dy impressive results for "just playing around". Shock and awe for this black duck.


Thanks man!

Ya, I was just playing around in my test setup, actually only got into it to do some TRIM testing with a few MSAHCI versions, and then remembered QPI Slow was working right when I was about done playing around.


----------



## andressergio

hey lsd nice job there









whats the problem of gigabyte and the bloomfileds ? i didnt know that im searching a 980X for my X58A UD3R rev 1 will be any troubles to get it stable at 4500 ht off for ex ?

cheers
Sergio


----------



## Sin0822

There was a problem with slow modce not working for bloomfield processors or gulftown, its a BIOS problem and they fixed it for bloomfield, but not gulftown. yet Hicookie has a lot of luckl with a 980x and a UD9 without slow mode, you really don't need high blck with gulftown anyways I think that is why they didn't do much about it.


----------



## lsdmeasap

YES, I do need it for Gulftown!!

246 on water and 246 on dice is not good at all man, obviously my CPU can do MUCH more if Slow mode worked!


----------



## NoGuru

I thought there was a mod you can do to the board for Gulftown?


----------



## lsdmeasap

The mods are just for CB/CBB and OVP, nothing for QPI or bclk is needed, except for them to fix the BIOS


----------



## Sin0822

yea I knwo you need it for blck, ut what I was saying is that gulftown chips have very high multipliers if not unlocked all together, thus can achieve their highest clock with lower blck.

but you are obviously going for max blck lol.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ohh ya, unlocked for sure if you are pushing max overall freq, no problem there with Gulftown.

Just max Bclk and QPI Slow issue is all.


----------



## UNOE

New OC
I never been added
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560593
Hope thats what is needed for the add

Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5 Rev.2[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: [x23]
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.27GHz

[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: [All]
CPU Multi Threading........................: [Didabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: [Auto]
CPU EIST Function..........................: [Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: [Auto]

QPI Clock Ratio............................: [x36]
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.69GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: [x19]
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3534MHz

[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: [186]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [x8]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1488
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: [Auto]

[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: [0ps]

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [x8]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1488MHz
Performance Enhance........................: [Standard]

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: [6]
tRCD.......................................: [7]
tRP........................................: [6]
tRAS.......................................: [20]
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: [1]

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: [Level 2]
CPU Vcore..................................: [1.4125V]
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: [Auto]
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: [1.435V]
CPU PLL....................................: [1.880V]

[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: [Auto]
QPI PLL....................................: [1.220V]
IOH Core...................................: [1.200V]
ICH I/O....................................: [Auto]
ICH Core...................................: [1.200V]

[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: [1.64V]
DRAM Termination...........................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: [Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: [Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: [Auto]

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]
Isochronous Support........................: [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................: [Enabled]


----------



## alancsalt

That and add yourself to the Google doc linked on page 1


----------



## UNOE

not seeing the google doc


----------



## alancsalt

On first page of thread where it says:

ADD YOURSELF!!!! TO THE SPREADSHEET THROUGH THIS FORM

UD5/UD7 Owners Club OFFICIAL SPREAD SHEET!

Click on the second bit.


----------



## Sin0822

aha thanks for doing my job for me, I have been really busy messing with my new system.


----------



## UNOE

well it seems I don't know what im doing or the google doc is locked and not letting me edit -- here is what I should be writen in the doc

12/28/2010 9:00:00 :: UNOE :: i7-950 / GA-X58A-UD5 v2 :: 4.27MHz / 1488MHz :: HT off, 1.4125v, 1.435v :: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B (2x46cfm fans) :: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post11807162 :: 6GB, Corsair AX1200 :: 6-7-6-20-1t @1.64V :: FC6


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


well it seems I don't know what im doing or the google doc is locked and not letting me edit -- here is what I should be writen in the doc

12/28/2010 9:00:00 :: UNOE :: i7-950 / GA-X58A-UD5 v2 :: 4.27MHz / 1488MHz :: HT off, 1.4125v, 1.435v :: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B (2x46cfm fans) :: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post11807162 :: 6GB, Corsair AX1200 :: 6-7-6-20-1t @1.64V :: FC6


https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXJLcUE6MQ&ifq


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXJLcUE6MQ&ifq


thanks that was helpful


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


thanks that was helpful


no problem....


----------



## Sin0822

haha sorry maybe i shoudl amek it clearer.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11813400*
> haha sorry maybe i shoudl amek it clearer.


Not really possible, it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Gorki

Loong time since my last post around here. Cheers guys, I'm watching you all.
















*lsdmeasap* what bios did you try with bloom testing slow mode?
And what about stability and performance?


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys quick question. Posted in the 950 club as well but I thought I would ask here to.

I am at 4ghz. 23x 174. Raised it to 21x 191 and crashed running cinibench. Anyone know what voltage I should raise to stabalize it? Yes I did drop the ram multi also. Here is a link to my bios settings.
http://www.overclock.net/11753986-post1799.html


----------



## Sin0822

raise qpi/vtt voltage.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki;11819633*
> Loong time since my last post around here. Cheers guys, I'm watching you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lsdmeasap* what bios did you try with bloom testing slow mode?
> And what about stability and performance?


I am not sure which BIOS it was first corrected in, sorry, if you need it just use the current latest one and you'll be good to go.

I have not benched or anything at high Bclk's like that, just pushing max is all.


----------



## Sin0822

For X58A-UD5 rev 2.0 first BIOS it was corrected was in FB check release date on that.


----------



## kmss1

I'm considering a small fan for my NB, attached to the "Hybrid Silent-Pipe" fins. Any suggestions??

Thank you!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11829691*
> I'm considering a small fan for my NB, attached to the "Hybrid Silent-Pipe" fins. Any suggestions??
> 
> Thank you!


Scythe makes some good fans. I would say something silent with low CFM since the fins are not that tight.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185145


----------



## kmss1

Thanks NoG, as always you are one of the most helpful around this camp!







Rep+


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11829691*
> I'm considering a small fan for my NB, attached to the "Hybrid Silent-Pipe" fins. Any suggestions??
> 
> Thank you!


70mm fan is the PERFECT size the nb. But what temps does your nb sit at idle? Also the bios reports about 10 less then whatspeedfan/cpuid/everest reports.


----------



## kmss1

Generally it idles around 109f (43C) according to CPUID Hardware Monitor (v1.17). While I'm not much of a gamer, I do like to make sure the system is going to last as long as possible by keeping temps in line...

Rep+


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Generally it idles around 109f (43C) according to CPUID Hardware Monitor (v1.17). While I'm not much of a gamer, I do like to make sure the system is going to last as long as possible by keeping temps in line...

Rep+


ah that's pretty good temp for a stock TIM and no fan. Mine *NEEDS* a fan, with out it hovers at about 60c IDLE! @ like....... 1.0v on the IHO


----------



## marshall51

I'm an proud owner of htis mobo


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marshall51*


I'm an proud owner of htis mobo










Congratulations, you should enjoy it


----------



## kmss1

After somewhere around 20 years of building custom computers I still get a painfully tight sphincter when flashing BIOS. Thank goodness I can say this one went off with no problems!

These new BIOS flashing methods (Q-Flash) are a whole lot more simple than they used to be.







Take it from an old-timer!


----------



## freakb18c1

did some work on the nb fan look at the temps now ;D


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*











did some work on the nb fan look at the temps now ;D


What do you consider "some work"?? You know what they say: If you ain't got pictures it didn't happen...


----------



## freakb18c1

lol swapping out some fans i had 70 mm that fit perfectly for shi*s and giggles i angled a 120 mm right on top went from.......

70mm 42-47c 
120mm 32-37c


----------



## epidemic

Count me in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565514


----------



## NoGuru

I don't think it was posted yet but there are a few new BIOS out that fixes some SATAIII problems http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...test-bios.html


----------



## kmss1

Thanks NoG, I just upgraded to FC yesterday and it seems to be sweet! See my comments above for a 'colorful' description of the experience


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Thanks NoG, I just upgraded to FC yesterday and it seems to be sweet! See my comments above for a 'colorful' description of the experience










Yeah I used to get nervous flashing too but the new flash methods are so nice and easy I bet I have flashed over a hunderd times with now probs.

On a side note, I pulled the Battery out of my bricked UD7 for a week, tossed some parts on it and fired it up. BOOTED TO MY OS!

IDK what is going on, only thing I did differ ant was put my 5850 GPU on it.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11841461*
> On a side note, I pulled the Battery out of my bricked UD7 for a week, tossed some parts on it and fired it up. BOOTED TO MY OS!
> 
> IDK what is going on, only thing I did differ ant was put my 5850 GPU on it.


Awesome news man!! I knew it sounded like it could be revived, and an extended clear CMOS was going to be one of the first things I tried if you ended up sending it my way.

Nice to see you brought it back to life!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap;11843871*
> Awesome news man!! I knew it sounded like it could be revived, and an extended clear CMOS was going to be one of the first things I tried if you ended up sending it my way.
> 
> Nice to see you brought it back to life!!!


Thanks. Yeah I did an overnight clear before I sent it so IDK. I do have my 5850 in it now as opposed to a PCI card but I tried a 5770 in it before.
Anyways I am very happy it works, now just have to grab a 570 for Forum wars and I will be all set.

Edit: Looking into another alternative to eraser for a lot cheaper, will let you know what I find.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Well you could always pop in that PCI card to see if it fails again, but I doubt that would cause it unless the card was inserted partially or with only half the pins inserted (Have done on bench







)

Cool, looking forward to what you find. Plasticine/clay is not good, so pass on that when you see it mentioned


----------



## Sin0822

what is wrong with eraser, its easy to use, not that cheap, but easy to use isn't messy like vasiline and di-electric grease. All i use is neopren and di-electric grease.


----------



## freakb18c1

anyone have 220 prime stable here

220 base line with HT OFF 1 hour blend


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


what is wrong with eraser, its easy to use, not that cheap, but easy to use isn't messy like vasiline and di-electric grease. All i use is neopren and di-electric grease.


Nothing wrong with eraser just always looking for better, cheaper, more improved ideas. I feel a lot safer using the Dragon Skin but it's a little pricey and from what I have heard it cracks under L2N. This new stuff I am looking into is only about $8 and is fully reusable but needs to be shipped from the UK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


anyone have 220 prime stable here

220 base line with HT OFF 1 hour blend


Diszam freak, nice work!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11853514*
> 
> Diszam freak, nice work!


i got her down to 1.424 @ load she wont take ht.


----------



## lsdmeasap

More QPI/Vtt will help for sure at higher Bclks, and you aren't using much now so you have plenty of room to play


----------



## freakb18c1

1 hour blend @ 1.408 ;D


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11866496*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


haha with HT i wonder how high you can get with only 1 core!

very nice


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11866576*
> haha with HT i wonder how high you can get with only 1 core!
> 
> very nice


I though about doing that but this was much harder to get. Thanks!


----------



## Sin0822

VERY nice No GURU!!!! Hey can someone tell me what these are:
What are these for? I have no idea.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11866726*
> VERY nice No GURU!!!! Hey can someone tell me what these are:
> What are these for? I have no idea.


This is what I found for the Patent # but not sure what it means,

*Thermally enhanced memory module*

United States Patent 7606034

A thermally enhanced memory module is claimed. The memory module includes a first extended electrical plane, and a thermal connection between a surface plane of its substrate and the first extended electrical plane. A first thermal management, such as a heat spreader, is coupled to the surface plane of the substrate and to the thermal connection.

And this from Corsair

*About DHX Technology*
Corsair's innovative new DHX Pro advances their patented DHX and DHX+ technology, adding parametric data measurement and reporting to the advanced capabilities already included. All DHX-based modules feature a custom-designed printed circuit board (PCB) and high-quality heatsinks to cool the front and rear of the memory ICs, as well as the PCB. The cooling fins on DHX+ and DHX Pro equipped modules can be removed, allowing for a range of modular cooling accessories. DHX and DHX+ designs are covered by US Patent number 7,606,034.


----------



## SimpleTech

It's to connect to this stupid thing:










Review: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3686/corsair_airflow_pro_dynamic_led_display_kit/index.html


----------



## kmss1

Hey Folks, I noticed several weeks ago that in device manager>IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers that channels 0 and 1 each show 5 instances under them. The problem that has my curiousity peaked is out of those 5 intances on the two channels four of the instances each show as working properly, with one instance on each showing as "unable to start".

Now I've been around for awhile, and maybe I missed the boat here, but I haven't been able to figure out whats up with this? Any thoughts??? I admit I'm a bit OCD, but I absolutely hate those little yellow exclamation points!


----------



## kmss1

I just had a very strange occurance and I want to see if anybody else has experienced this: I allowed the OS to put the computer to sleep (hybrid sleep disabled) and when I came back an hour later to wake it it failed to function properly. It was in a frozen state that required a reboot.

The computer would not POST and the freeze post code showed 75 which is IDE devices. I shut it down completely and disconnected power while I removed the SATA connectors to the DVD and the secondary drive (SATA 7200rpm WD). I then tried booting and got the same thing.

At this point the only other thing that had been introduced lately was a usb hub that is part of my monitor, which was plugged into the combination usb 3.0 -2.0 port. I disconnected this usb hub (that has no usb ports in use) and rebooted and all is now good.

I offer this observation up because I just upgraded my BIOS to FC a couple of days ago and although it has been functioning great since then, and has both slept and rebooted several times with the usb hub connected, it made me very curious if the usb 3.0 compatibility issues have really been solved...


----------



## NoGuru

Interesting. Seems to me Gigabyte boards have had a problem returning to Windows after they enter sleep mode although I have never experienced it I have read a lot of posts on this. 
I know when OCing I use a lot of flash drives and after a hard reboot if I leave the USB Flash drive in it won't boot until I pull it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i had a few external drives that would cause it to hang and not boot, remove the external drives and boots fine.


----------



## kmss1

The interesting thing is that there were no actual usb devices plugged in, only the usb hub itself, which is built-in to the monitor. The hub had been plugged in through several on-off cycles already (both sleep and reboots) with no problems. I have now switched the hub to a usb 2.0 - 1.1 port to see if the issue recurs, or if it is a problem with the usb 3.0 drivers' backwards compatibility.

Rep+ to both of you for being helpful... Thank you.


----------



## krunch

I have the X58A UD5 with Corsair Dominator GT 2000 2x2 4GB with fan, OCZ 750 Fatality PS, EVGA 570GTX, I7 950, Win7 64 and I cant get the memory to post anywhere close to 2000. I am new to overclocking but have gotten it to 4.2ghz. I have had this about two weeks and love it but I know Im not getting what i should from the memory. I have played with the BCLK to get it to 4.2 can anyone steer me in the rite direction?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krunch*


I have the X58A UD5 with Corsair Dominator GT 2000 2x2 4GB with fan, OCZ 750 Fatality PS, EVGA 570GTX, I7 950, Win7 64 and I cant get the memory to post anywhere close to 2000. I am new to overclocking but have gotten it to 4.2ghz. I have had this about two weeks and love it but I know Im not getting what i should from the memory. I have played with the BCLK to get it to 4.2 can anyone steer me in the rite direction?


There are member templates on the front page.


----------



## Sin0822

yea 2000mhz might need 1.4-1.55v qpi/vtt.


----------



## krunch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11880758*
> There are member templates on the front page.


Have not been able to find what your talking about, would appreciate a little more help and or some input from others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krunch;11885665*
> Have not been able to find what your talking about, would appreciate a little more help and or some input from others. Thanks in advance.


MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES

On the front page, click on it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11886576*
> 
> MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES
> 
> On the front page, click on it.


Hmm. took 35 seconds to find, but here they are, so no need searching.

Click below to show/hide

MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES

---920---
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9154246-post112.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9990090-post509.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10638207-post706.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10798581-post753.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829440-post775.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10871634-post829.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121424-post90.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9612697-post338.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9654444-post378.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/11064417-post1124.html
4.2Ghz http://www.overclock.net/11072493-post1137.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/11164641-post1295.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html
4.515GHz http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html

---930---
3.52GHZ http://www.overclock.net/11201765-post1317.html
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9429262-post246.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437957-post263.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10099365-post553.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9679887-post400.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10408902-post660.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10847675-post807.html
4.3GHz http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html
4.3GHz http://www.overclock.net/11417090-post1528.html

---950---
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10963661-post952.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html
4.3GHz http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html

---980X---
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9443378-post272.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10819844-post765.html
4.13GHz http://www.overclock.net/9229525-post171.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9167823-post119.html
4.32GHz http://www.overclock.net/9987752-post507.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10993842-post981.html
4.41GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437616-post253.html
4.53GHz http://www.overclock.net/9770232-post438.html

---W3680---
W3680 4.5GHz http://www.overclock.net/11020970-post1024.html
W3680 4.5GHz http://www.overclock.net/11093219-post1167.html
W3680 4.6GHz http://www.overclock.net/11022568-post1025.html
W3680 4.6GHz http://www.overclock.net/11110675-post1210.html
W3680 4.65GHz http://www.overclock.net/11099220-post1202.html


----------



## KingerXI

Your 950 has a 23x multi. Thus to get to 2000, you would need a BCLK of 200 x 10 = 2000. With a BCLK of 200, your processor would be running @ 4.6GHz. Are you sure the memory is holding you back, or is the processor overclock? Or are you lowering the multi? If you are lowering your multi to try to get 2000 on the memory, you are hurting your PCs performance. There is almost zero real-world difference between 1600 and 2000 speed ram. I have G.Skill 2000, but I am only running it at 1820, as my W3540 is running at 22 x 182 = 4GHz. I could go higher, but it runs so nicely and cool as-is. Unless you have a higher memory multiplier... but I thought all socket 1366 mobos were capped at a 10x multiplier. I can't see how you would hit 2000 unless you lower your CPU multiplier, and that would not be smart. Clock speed affects performance far more than a little memory speed.


----------



## krunch

Thanks Kinger you really helped out a bunch as I am totally learning here, Also thanks Xtreme I looked and could not find it but I appreaciate it. I will reply with an update but I did talk to Tech support at Gigabyte today and the told me that the Dominator GT 2000 2x2 4gb Dual channel is not on the support list for my board, and I went to the corsair website and it also said that the memory I have was not supported with my board. So im thinking of taking the memory back to microcenter (one real close) and getting some PC31600 with decent latency. All I do is game with this rig so it should hold me. Here are a few they have in stock and Im not sure yet if the Dominator will work. tell me which one you would get...

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0311101

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0311100

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0321071

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0328198


----------



## KingerXI

I would keep the 2000 memory and try it at a slower speed. For example, set your BCLK to 183. With your 23x multiplier, your PC would be running at 4.2GHz. (ONLY OC IT THIS MUCH IF YOU ARE USING GOOD AFTERMARKET COOLING.) I would turn off Turbo if you are running at 4.2GHz. With the 183 BCLK, set your memory multiplier to 10x. Now you will be running your memory at 1830, which should be much easier for your system to handle.

I have a Gigabyte EX58-UD5, and here are the settings I use. I am a good OC'er, but not an expert, so I can't promise you they are the optimal settings, but my system runs nice and stable. The only things I have changed since taking the pictures are: I turned off Turbo, and turned on Hyperthreading. Now I have a lapped Thermalright True 1366 (thanks Robilar!), and it does an amazing job at cooling, so please make sure you have the right cooling before overclocking. I like Real Temp with the X58 mobo.

http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0036-1.jpg
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0037-1.jpg
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0038-1.jpg
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0039-1.jpg
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0040-1.jpg
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0041-1.jpg
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0042-1.jpg

Good luck.


----------



## Pedros

Ok, here's my 930 @ X58A-UD5 Rev.1

At this moment it's working at 4.2Ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575732

I want to post the Bios settings but i can't download the file... is there any program that can retrieve the bios settings or... all of this must be done manually ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;11896839*
> Ok, here's my 930 @ X58A-UD5 Rev.1
> 
> At this moment it's working at 4.2Ghz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575732
> 
> I want to post the Bios settings but i can't download the file... is there any program that can retrieve the bios settings or... all of this must be done manually ?


You have to do them manually. I always keep a copy of my 24/7 settings on paper and in a notepad file.


----------



## Pedros

Ok... Here's the settings then









Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5 Rev. 1[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

[B]> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4,20GHz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Auto
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Auto

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200MHz

[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: n/a
Profile QPI Voltage........................: n/a
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2 
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.28125V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.255v
CPU PLL....................................: 1.600V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.500V
QPI PLL....................................: 1.200V
IOH Core...................................: 1.180V
ICH I/O....................................: 1.500V
ICH Core...................................: 1.140V
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.600V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled


----------



## alancsalt

Pedros,
beat me.


----------



## Pedros

beat you? Beat you how/on what?


----------



## alancsalt

I went and got a bios template 4 u, but when I posted it, you already had yours up, so "you beat me" to it.


----------



## Pedros

Ehehehe, thanks alan








( i swear i wrote this reply and it did just disappear ...







)


----------



## RevyYYYe

Code:



Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.20GHz ( 200x21)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3400MHz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2V
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: 7
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.33750V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.340
CPU PLL....................................: 1.840V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: 1.340
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.660V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

CPU-Z Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576765


----------



## Sin0822

very nice guys if you can enter your results into the spreadsheet, link on the first page if you haven't already.


----------



## Coremus

I updated my bios from version FC6 to FC and my AS SSD Benchmark Seq read speeds dropped from 350 to 305 and the overall score went from 500something to 300something.

Anyone else notice this? Worth rolling back?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coremus;11910492*
> I updated my bios from version FC6 to FC and my AS SSD Benchmark Seq read speeds dropped from 350 to 305 and the overall score went from 500something to 300something.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Worth rolling back?


http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-bios-398.html
Yes, others have reported probs with this bios:
"I have updates Mobo X58A-UD7 rev. 2.0 to the latest Bios FC from the previous release FC6. Now i have big trouble with my SATA3, beacause i cant access my raid 1 in bios anymore. These are two WD RE4 1TB Drives. (Enterprise drives - so you dont have to expect the caviar black problems). The raid was initialy build under Bios revision FB."

For bios probs try to get LSDmeasap at Tweaktown Gigabyte forum linked above. Very helpful.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coremus*


I updated my bios from version FC6 to FC and my AS SSD Benchmark Seq read speeds dropped from 350 to 305 and the overall score went from 500something to 300something.

Anyone else notice this? Worth rolling back?


 That's a huge drop, are you sure you did not forget to install something?


----------



## Coremus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's a huge drop, are you sure you did not forget to install something?


I just flashed the bios I didn't uninstall or reinstall anything. However on further inspection in Windows Device Manager I now no longer have the exclamation mark showing that I haven't installed the drivers for the SSD controller. Originally that was intentional because I didn't want to use the Marvell controller drivers which reduce the speed of the SSD over the default windows drivers.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kmss1

Hey Folks, I noticed several weeks ago that in device manager>IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers that channels 0 and 1 each show 5 instances under them. The problem that has my curiousity peaked is out of those 5 intances on the two channels four of the instances each show as working properly, with one instance on each showing as "unable to start".

Now I've been around for awhile, and maybe I missed the boat here, but I haven't been able to figure out whats up with this? Any thoughts??? I admit I'm a bit OCD, but I absolutely hate those little yellow exclamation points!

*Any insight or suggestions will be appreciated!*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Hey Folks, I noticed several weeks ago that in device manager>IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers that channels 0 and 1 each show 5 instances under them. The problem that has my curiousity peaked is out of those 5 intances on the two channels four of the instances each show as working properly, with one instance on each showing as "unable to start".

Now I've been around for awhile, and maybe I missed the boat here, but I haven't been able to figure out whats up with this? Any thoughts??? I admit I'm a bit OCD, but I absolutely hate those little yellow exclamation points!

*Any insight or suggestions will be appreciated!*











 I was waiting for someone to answer this before. I will try and look into this more when I get home from work. I barely turn on my UD7 unless I am benching but it will become my main rig in about two months.


----------



## kmss1

Thank you NoG, I appreciate your efforts, as always! I was hoping to get some answers because I'm 99.995% sure that all drivers are loaded. It wasn't showing like this in Win7 x32, so I'm very curious if this is something from x64...?

Please let me know what you find out.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11912822*
> Thank you NoG, I appreciate your efforts, as always! I was hoping to get some answers because I'm 99.995% sure that all drivers are loaded. It wasn't showing like this in Win7 x32, so I'm very curious if this is something from x64...?
> 
> Please let me know what you find out.


I can't find anything.
My setup only shows 5 of 0 and 5 of 1 and not the 34567 like yours does.


----------



## kmss1

And none of your channels show the "unable to start" yellow exclamation point?

I may need to take this thing down and reload it again just to see if I get the same thing.


----------



## Sin0822

LSDMEASAP made a modded version of BIOS GOOC with the latest Marvell RAID BIOS, it is the best SATA6G scoring BIOS w/firmware, its GOOC BIOS with modded UD3R FC firmware, i had huge problems with dropping sata6g scores with FC6 and FC5 and all that crap for my UD5. The UD3R bios FC had very nice firmware.


----------



## kmss1

Thanks again NoG! I'm gonna image this load to an NAS and then try reloading to see if it straightens things out a bit...

Rep+

Edit: Just sent email to Gigabyte technical support for advice on this issue.


----------



## ErBall

I very recently got a ud5 v2 and was wondering if there were any full cover board blocks for this mobo out there. I know the ek is working on one right now, but are there any options available right now?


----------



## freakb18c1

hmmmm testing a UD4P right now the bios settings are little bit out of place but other then that its taking the same bios settings as my ud3r.
NB/SB are super cool.

pretty damn solid mobo for $74, picked it up at micro center once i get my ud3r back from RMA ill max this baby out.


----------



## alancsalt

You mean X58-UD4P? No X58A AFAIK...


----------



## freakb18c1

yea the EX58A-UD4P


----------



## Lycanthrope

First post so be gentle.....

Built my first machine about ten years ago but never tried to OC and since I've hotrodded everything else (cars, motorcycles and guns) I figured I'd give it a go on the PC.

I was GIVEN a lot of decent pieces and ended up with a GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R, I7 950 and some OCZ Razer RAM. It's not been put together yet and I'm a newb to OC and really don't need to get too crazy, but I can see myself trying for close to 4GHz. Heck even 3.5 GHz would be great....

Can I get a decent cooler for around $75? Water seems to be pricey, but air seems to take a TON of space by my measurements and would likely tag my RAM (I am, however, a wizard with a Dremel). I'm not sold on either, nor am I against upgrading in a few years.

Any suggestions for a good heatsink for my app?


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018 $89

You get the top air coolers for a bit more than $75. Just avoid ram with tall heat spreaders. Ram doesn't get so hot anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lycanthrope;11919897*
> First post so be gentle.....
> 
> Built my first machine about ten years ago but never tried to OC and since I've hotrodded everything else (cars, motorcycles and guns) I figured I'd give it a go on the PC.
> 
> I was GIVEN a lot of decent pieces and ended up with a GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R, I7 950 and some OCZ Razer RAM. It's not been put together yet and I'm a newb to OC and really don't need to get too crazy, but I can see myself trying for close to 4GHz. Heck even 3.5 GHz would be great....
> 
> Can I get a decent cooler for around $75? Water seems to be pricey, but air seems to take a TON of space by my measurements and would likely tag my RAM (I am, however, a wizard with a Dremel). I'm not sold on either, nor am I against upgrading in a few years.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good heatsink for my app?


This is what I use and it's one of, if not the best out, just need a good fan or two for it. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11889/cpu-pro-20/Prolimatech_Super_Mega_Hybrid_CPU_Heatsink_LGA_775_1156_1366_AM2_AM2_AM3_Optional_Hot_Item.html?tl=g40c14s757

Welcome to OCN and the Giga X58 thread.

Ask all the questions you need, we are here to answer to the best of our ability's.

Yeah, and the one Alan linked is top of the line as well, as it comes with great fans.


----------



## ErBall

Are there any full coverage blocks for the ud5/7 v2?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;11920346*
> Are there any full coverage blocks for the ud5/7 v2?


Google didn't find me anything ErBall. Might have to wait for Eddy.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;11920346*
> Are there any full coverage blocks for the ud5/7 v2?


not yet. EK was supposed to be releasing one for the UD7 Rev 2 soon.
I have a UD7 Rev 1 with EK Blocks.


----------



## freakb18c1

tearing it up on the ud4p ;D


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work as always freak!


----------



## Sin0822

ye that is very nice.


----------



## Pedros

Great stuff... what's the voltage on the ram, vtt and pll may i ask?


----------



## kmss1

Nice job Freak!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;11934934*
> Great stuff... what's the voltage on the ram, vtt and pll may i ask?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11936119*
> Nice job Freak!


ty


----------



## krunch

Very nice


----------



## krunch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingerXI;11894130*
> I would keep the 2000 memory and try it at a slower speed. For example, set your BCLK to 183. With your 23x multiplier, your PC would be running at 4.2GHz. (ONLY OC IT THIS MUCH IF YOU ARE USING GOOD AFTERMARKET COOLING.) I would turn off Turbo if you are running at 4.2GHz. With the 183 BCLK, set your memory multiplier to 10x. Now you will be running your memory at 1830, which should be much easier for your system to handle.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte EX58-UD5, and here are the settings I use. I am a good OC'er, but not an expert, so I can't promise you they are the optimal settings, but my system runs nice and stable. The only things I have changed since taking the pictures are: I turned off Turbo, and turned on Hyperthreading. Now I have a lapped Thermalright True 1366 (thanks Robilar!), and it does an amazing job at cooling, so please make sure you have the right cooling before overclocking. I like Real Temp with the X58 mobo.
> 
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0036-1.jpg
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0037-1.jpg
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0038-1.jpg
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0039-1.jpg
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0040-1.jpg
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0041-1.jpg
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/KingerXI/DSC_0042-1.jpg
> 
> Good luck.


Kinger,

I took your advice and it payed off and I am running at 4.2ghz with memory at 1870. I really appreciate your help cause I took the memory with me to work and was going to return it but seen your last post and decided to try it one more time. Got home tried what you posted and its been great since. I will post some specs in the next few days for all to see. Thanks Kinger.


----------



## alancsalt

Freak: Top stuff and thank you for sharing the voltages screen. Have no xeon experience. Was the chip "selected" or "off the shelf"?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11940705*
> Freak: Top stuff and thank you for sharing the voltages screen. Have no xeon experience. Was the chip "selected" or "off the shelf"?


oh like cherry picked? meh kinda sorta i bought of a member from tech power up
he only took it up to 4.3 @ 1.28v, i had to snatch it up i had REAL golden batches but they were much to hot.

http://www.overclock.net/completed-transactions/883279-golden-batch-920-3849a832.html


----------



## alancsalt

Inexperience again. Is it usual with a "golden" that you get low volts but normal temps, or is there a lot of variation. The 920 looked the usual heat. The xeon looks cool for LinX at that clock....?

(I got this guy has to run his i7-950 at 1.4v for 4.2, yet the temps seem normal..)


----------



## NoGuru

Well, the term Golden is usually use very loosely these days but it typically means that it will run high clocks with low volts, now if it stays cool on air that is a bonus but cooling can very so much with what your setup is or what you are using so that does not come into play as much.

Freak, how about you let me use that chip for Forum Wars


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11941560*
> Inexperience again. Is it usual with a "golden" that you get low volts but normal temps, or is there a lot of variation. The 920 looked the usual heat. The xeon looks cool for LinX at that clock....?
> 
> (I got this guy has to run his i7-950 at 1.4v for 4.2, yet the temps seem normal..)


goldie with normal temps.... ive seen a few but they are very rare. meh i get the temps are okay for this voltage. i tested about........... 5 920's 1 930 and a 950. i can say the xeon was the coolest out the bunch even tho i passed up two 920's that clocked higher but were to damn hot.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11941702*
> goldie with normal temps.... ive seen a few but they are very rare. meh i get the temps are okay for this voltage. i tested about........... 5 920's 1 930 and a 950. i can say the xeon was the coolest out the bunch even tho i passed up two 920's that clocked higher but were to damn hot.


Your Chip has a great IMC too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah some old Core i7 D0 like mine even with low Volts (1.3) get temps as high as some newer ones with 1.4v+


----------



## kirkman

GA-X58A-UD5 question..

Set up an overclock w/ i7-950 @ 21x200. Posts back into bios MIT showing the 4.2G clock speeds, however when I boot into windows and run cpuz it shows stock cpu settings of 3.06ghz. Am I overclocked or not? What am I missing? Thanks..

UPDATE:

well ok, rebooted, and for some reason it's now reading correctly.. whew. Wow, that was easy!
First try @ 4200, unbelievable! Now to stress test to see if it holds up... Is prime95 still best way I assume?

UPDATE2:

Wait a minute, it's somehow fluctuating down to 12x multi in CPUZ on the fly... Hmm.. perhaps it's not stable after all? or is there something else I am missing?

Thanks!

kirkman


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman;11948673*
> GA-X58A-UD5 question..
> 
> Set up an overclock w/ i7-950 @ 21x200. Posts back into bios MIT showing the 4.2G clock speeds, however when I boot into windows and run cpuz it shows stock cpu settings of 3.06ghz. Am I overclocked or not? What am I missing? Thanks..
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> well ok, rebooted, and for some reason it's now reading correctly.. whew. Wow, that was easy!
> First try @ 4200, unbelievable! Now to stress test to see if it holds up... Is prime95 still best way I assume?
> 
> UPDATE2:
> 
> Wait a minute, it's somehow fluctuating down to 12x multi in CPUZ on the fly... Hmm.. perhaps it's not stable after all? or is there something else I am missing?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> kirkman


Someone else will come along with the exact answer, but you missed a setting in the BIOS that allows for load-throttling. Unfortunately I do not recall the exact path or name for it, but it allows the CPU to throttle itself according to how much load it is under...

Sorry I can't quote the exact path. If you read-up in the owners manual for the MoBo I know its described in there...


----------



## kirkman

Yes, that's it. Thanks I found it. There were a couple of energy saving settings I had to disable. Holding stable through 9 passes of prime 95 using all 8 threads! It's smokin hot though, peaks at 85C for two of the cores on speedfan. About 78C for what I assume is the nothbridge.. I'm using the Cool It Eco for the CPU. cheap and simple.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584885


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman;11950267*
> Yes, that's it. Thanks I found it. There were a couple of energy saving settings I had to disable. Holding stable through 9 passes of prime 95 all 8 threads! It's smokin hot though, peaks at 85C for two of the cores on speedfan. about 78C for what I assume is the nothbridge.. I'm using the Cool It Eco..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584885


You should go to User CP and fill in your System Information so that people can know what you are running.


----------



## kmss1

Has anybody here EVER had any luck getting an email response from a Gigabyte support ticket? I submitted a question to them four days ago and it is still showing a status of 'received' (not yet read or opened).


----------



## kirkman

Ok, here's the bios settings, the link to the template appears to be expired or down, just copied and pasted and wrapped it with code tags..

Code:


Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5v
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175v
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: Auto
tRCD.......................................: Auto
tRP........................................: Auto
tRAS.......................................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: Auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: Auto
>>> MCH/ICHAuto
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: Auto
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: n/a
GOOC extreme clock.........................: n/a
GOOC extreme temp..........................: n/a


----------



## kirkman

Ok, one small hitch. Tried installing the other 3 memory sticks, (6 more gigs triple channel), but apparently only recognized one of them.

Reseated, and then all 12 gigs showing, but shortly after reverted back to not all being seen at post.

Going to try the latest bios, either that or I have some bad ram? Will also try at stock speeds to see if maybe it's the overclock that needs tweaking..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Has anybody here EVER had any luck getting an email response from a Gigabyte support ticket? I submitted a question to them four days ago and it is still showing a status of 'received' (not yet read or opened).


Yeah, it can take up to a week to get a response from them. I assume it's about the Drive setup?

@Kirkman, auto settings are ill advised. Auto can highly over-volt settings and cause unnecessary heat and power consumption.

Have you read any overclocking tutorials?


----------



## kirkman

Thanks NoGuru ~

Yes, all was well until I tried adding the other 6 gigs. The only thing I read so far was on hardocp where he claimed auto voltage settings seemed to work best for this board.

So yes I'm open if you know of any good ones. The main question now is what to tweak to see if I can get the same (seemingly stable) 4.2Ghz to work with the 12 gigs of memory. 4.2 seemed perfect as it left the memory at it's 1600 stock rating..(Just going by the possibilities using the Icrontic Nehalem Calculator.) 
Bumping it down also slows the memory speed down, perhaps I need to try changing the memory voltage even though it's now running at stock specs..?

Any suggestions?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Freak, how about you let me use that chip for Forum Wars


















only if you think you can break some records with it


----------



## NoGuru

This is a really great one written by Miahallen "great overclocker".

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, it can take up to a week to get a response from them. I assume it's about the Drive setup?


Yep, you assume correctly NoG! I'm thinking about taking it down and reloading to see if that gets rid of it (like maybe I missed something?), but I'm hoping Gigabyte support has an answer.

As always, thank you for the help +


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*









only if you think you can break some records with it


I don't want to do to your chip what I am going to do to this 920.
I messed up and did not test this chip enough, it's not as good as I thought is was and FW is so close I don't have time to try and find a new one.
Thanks though.


kmss1 said:


> NoGuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it can take up to a week to get a response from them. I assume it's about the Drive setup?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you assume correctly NoG! I'm thinking about taking it down and reloading to see if that gets rid of it (like maybe I missed something?), but I'm hoping Gigabyte support has an answer.
> 
> As always, thank you for the help +
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what they say although, you would be better off getting into a live chat.
> That email system they have sucks and takes so long and the answers are usually short a not very informative.
Click to expand...


----------



## kirkman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is a really great one written by Miahallen "great overclocker".

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/


Thanks I'll check it out..


----------



## kmss1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That email system they have sucks and takes so long and the answers are usually short a not very informative.


I didn't notice a "live chat" opportunity, I'll have to look into that tomorrow morning.

UPDATE: I just went to their site and didn't find any place for a live chat session with their technical support department. Any suggestions?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11953384*
> I didn't notice a "live chat" opportunity, I'll have to look into that tomorrow morning.
> 
> UPDATE: I just went to their site and didn't find any place for a live chat session with their technical support department. Any suggestions?


Just checked there site, I guess they don't have one, sorry about that.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## alancsalt

Less volts and less heat. As they say in Quake: "Impressive".


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11911348*
> Hey Folks, I noticed several weeks ago that in device manager>IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers that channels 0 and 1 each show 5 instances under them. The problem that has my curiousity peaked is out of those 5 intances on the two channels four of the instances each show as working properly, with one instance on each showing as "unable to start".
> 
> Now I've been around for awhile, and maybe I missed the boat here, but I haven't been able to figure out whats up with this? Any thoughts??? I admit I'm a bit OCD, but I absolutely hate those little yellow exclamation points!
> 
> *Any insight or suggestions will be appreciated!*


You could delete the controller and then restart and if it's a just a driver issue, it'll reinstall them automatically.

Failing that, grab the latest inf drivers from the Intel website, and also the latest rapid storage software if using AHCI.

Using latest bios?


----------



## kirkman

Success!

More updates and observations. With the full 12gigs of ram, and maintaining the 4.2GHZ (21x 200), I easily have stability again.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585436

The compromise was down a notch with memory multi to 6, but check out the verified CPUZ link above: I am now getting 12 gigs @ CAS 6! and that's with with 1T command rate!

I even was able to bump up the "uncore" to 3600.

Passed rock solid prime 95 -13 tests (ran for at least 30 minutes) on all 8 threads, so I say she's good to go! Temps peaking @ 80-85C but not beyond that. So just under the wire.

*Seemingly IMPORTANT DISCOVERY: Here's what I noticed about the voltages. When all set to auto *except* the loadline calibration which is set to level 2, the idle temps are cold as ice, 27-31 even when booting into windows @ 4.4GHZ. But as soon as I start setting CPU voltage manually, (regardless of the voltage chosen), the *idle temp* soars 20C higher, and therefore quickly ends up out of range.*

Thanks to all the other posters who put took the time to post bios charts as that those are the perfect starting point to run with.

Side note: This same GSkill cas 7 triple channel is on sale at newegg is anyone is interested..

6 gigs for $89.99 with promo code. sale ends Jan 12, 2011.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231335

Lastly, here are my final updated settings:

Code:



Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.2
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x18
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3600
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 6
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1200
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 6
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1200
Performance Enhance........................: standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5v
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175v
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: Auto
tRCD.......................................: Auto
tRP........................................: Auto
tRAS.......................................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: Auto
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: Auto
>>> MCH/ICHAuto
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: Auto
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: n/a
GOOC extreme clock.........................: n/a
GOOC extreme temp..........................: n/a

Over and out ~ Kirkman


----------



## Cool Blaze

Hi. When I set a bad BIOS setting I am having to unplug and turn off the PSU and hit the clear CMOS button (major pain in the ass). Shouldn't it automatically recover to the bios settings that worked previously? How do I make it auto recover?

I am going to try that guide that NoGuru linked I let you know how it goes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman;11955330*
> Success!
> 
> More updates and observations. With the full 12gigs of ram, and maintaining the 4.2GHZ (21x 200), I easily have stability again.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585436
> 
> The compromise was down a notch with memory multi to 6, but check out the verified CPUZ link above: I am now getting 12 gigs @ CAS 6! and that's with with 1T command rate!
> 
> I even was able to bump up the "uncore" to 3600.
> 
> Passed rock solid prime 95 -13 tests (ran for at least 30 minutes) on all 8 threads, so I say she's good to go! Temps peaking @ 80-85C but not beyond that. So just under the wire.
> 
> *Seemingly IMPORTANT DISCOVERY: Here's what I noticed about the voltages. When all set to auto *except* the loadline calibration which is set to level 2, the idle temps are cold as ice, 27-31 even when booting into windows @ 4.4GHZ. But as soon as I start setting CPU voltage manually, (regardless of the voltage chosen), the *idle temp* soars 20C higher, and therefore quickly ends up out of range.*
> 
> Thanks to all the other posters who put took the time to post bios charts as that those are the perfect starting point to run with.
> 
> Side note: This same GSkill cas 7 triple channel is on sale at newegg is anyone is interested..
> 
> 6 gigs for $89.99 with promo code. sale ends Jan 12, 2011.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231335
> 
> Over and out ~ Kirkman


Any chance you could open EasyTune6, click on the advance tab, then voltage1 and give us a screenshot of that?


----------



## Cool Blaze

Hi. When I set a bad BIOS setting I am having to unplug and turn off the PSU and hit the clear CMOS button (major pain in the ass). Shouldn't it automatically recover to the bios settings that worked previously? How do I make it auto recover?

I am going to try that guide that NoGuru linked I let you know how it goes.

Sorry it posted twice some how, feel free to delete one of them


----------



## krunch

Hi guys this is what i have from the help of Kinger, I toned it back a little but there is a little room left.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11955501*
> Any chance you could open EasyTune6, click on the advance tab, then voltage1 and give us a screenshot of that?


Sure, I will have to install that program first, give me a minute.

Here it is, hopefully it works as an attachment.

Kirkman


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze;11955507*
> Hi. When I set a bad BIOS setting I am having to unplug and turn off the PSU and hit the clear CMOS button (major pain in the ass). Shouldn't it automatically recover to the bios settings that worked previously? How do I make it auto recover?
> 
> I am going to try that guide that NoGuru linked I let you know how it goes.
> 
> Sorry it posted twice some how, feel free to delete one of them


You just let it keep restarting and after 2-3 times it will reboot and say OC fail. Your OC settings will still be there. Just wait for it to fail to boot, it might take a few seconds but it will restart.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman;11955900*
> Sure, I will have to install that program first, give me a minute.
> 
> Here it is, hopefully it works as an attachment.
> 
> Kirkman


Errr I meant on the Tuner tab, so we could see what all those auto voltages were.. Any chance of another pic, pliz? (Tuner/Advance/Voltage1)

Would be most obliged if you could...


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11956003*
> Errr I meant on the Tuner tab, so we could see what all those auto voltages were.. Any chance of another pic, pliz? (Tuner/Advance/Voltage1)
> 
> Would be most obliged if you could...


sure, here you go..


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11956003*
> Errr I meant on the Tuner tab, so we could see what all those auto voltages were.. Any chance of another pic, pliz? (Tuner/Advance/Voltage1)
> 
> Would be most obliged if you could...


sure, here you go..









Wow, looks like CPU core is nearly stock volts, no wonder it's running so cool!

no, wait that can't be so, CPUZ is showing core voltage at 1.392...

What are those numbers in easy tune then?


----------



## alancsalt

I'm seeing cpu volts of 1.4v there. Target column says what bios is set to. Still interesting that your temps are lower though. The other two that changed with auto, qpi of 1.535v and ioh of 1.32v. That's likely yr 12GB ram.

Thank you for taking the time to do that. I may experiment with that a little. Much appreciated.

I just had a surprise of my own turning on ET6. I was on my 4.2 profile using DVID and ET6 said my vcore was 1.5125v. My Normal is supposed to be 1.1625v AFAIK (The figure next to [Normal]?) and my add was .15 to get 1.3125v, but obviously not right, so just changed it to a plain straightforward 1.3125v. I'll have to research that DVID some more...


----------



## alancsalt

Arrrrh, Kirkman's post - about lower temperatures on auto - that went against what I thought I knew, so have been testing it out.

Ninja Edit: Retesting showed that temp drop was an unexplainable phenomena unconnected to auto settings. So I got that wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11957597*
> Arrrrh, Kirkman's post - about lower temperatures on auto - that went against what I thought I knew, so have been testing it out.
> 
> I'm going to have to play with it more as I get the chance, but sure found that interesting. Probably all fired up over nothing though. Go on. Burst my balloon.


Alan! Well, perhaps I was overly excited for nothing, yesterday went by in a flash and I tried so many different things.. As you know there are so many factors involved and with unique components and cooling, etc, etc.- was my first shot at an i7 overclock, thought maybe I stumbled onto something. Somehow it's working on this rig so I'm gonna leave it be, at least for now..

Will try plugging in those numbers manually at a notch or two down and see if it holds at some point. Does anyone know if the auto setting actually changes anything on the fly (when under load), when set to level one or two? Or does it just pick the settings and they stay put?

Can relate to the time factor, would love more research and analysis, I'm certain I could hit 4.4, especially if I were able to settle for 6GB of ram.

Anyways, very happy to have a stable system at 4.2, more than I hoped for to begin with. Hopefully the ram set up at a lower bandwidth will suffice, can't wait to get Adobe Masters, Sonar, Vegas, etc installed. Almost tempted to try out a game or two, this is the first time I've actually owned a real video card!

I do have a question though, anyone know if it's a good idea to reinstall windows after intense overclock trial and error? Would I know it if there was file or registry corruption? Get a little nervous when windows tells me "we just recovered from a serious error"... blue screens, etc when temps edged towards 90C, or system never quite made it through booting while installing updates.. : ).

Sys file checker says ok but should probably just go ahead and do it anyways just for piece of mind before I go through the hours of installing everything- but a little concerned about unnecessarily taking performance away from the SSD..?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirkman*


I do have a question though, anyone know if it's a good idea to reinstall windows after intense overclock trial and error? Would I know it if there was file or registry corruption? Get a little nervous when windows tells me "we just recovered from a serious error"... blue screens, etc when temps edged towards 90C, or system never quite made it through booting while installing updates.. : ).

Sys file checker says ok but should probably just go ahead and do it anyways just for piece of mind before I go through the hours of installing everything- but a little concerned about unnecessarily taking performance away from the SSD..?


 Well if you don't have much on the OS right now it's not a bad ideal. I sometimes have 10 to 50 BSOD's trying to benchmark and most of the time the OS is okay but it can get corupt.
If you can reinstall it might as well do it.
Reinstalling an OS is not really going to take away performance of the SSD unless you do it a bunch of times. I think I reinstalled OS's more then twenty times on mine and it still performed at great speeds.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirkman*


Alan! Well, perhaps I was overly excited for nothing, yesterday went by in a flash and I tried so many different things.. As you know there are so many factors involved and with unique components and cooling, etc, etc.- was my first shot at an i7 overclock, thought maybe I stumbled onto something. Somehow it's working on this rig so I'm gonna leave it be, at least for now..

Will try plugging in those numbers manually at a notch or two down and see if it holds at some point. Does anyone know if the auto setting actually changes anything on the fly (when under load), when set to level one or two? Or does it just pick the settings and they stay put?

Can relate to the time factor, would love more research and analysis, I'm certain I could hit 4.4, especially if I were able to settle for 6GB of ram.

Anyways, very happy to have a stable system at 4.2, more than I hoped for to begin with. Hopefully the ram set up at a lower bandwidth will suffice, can't wait to get Adobe Masters, Sonar, Vegas, etc installed. Almost tempted to try out a game or two, this is the first time I've actually owned a real video card!

I do have a question though, anyone know if it's a good idea to reinstall windows after intense overclock trial and error? Would I know it if there was file or registry corruption? Get a little nervous when windows tells me "we just recovered from a serious error"... blue screens, etc when temps edged towards 90C, or system never quite made it through booting while installing updates.. : ).

Sys file checker says ok but should probably just go ahead and do it anyways just for piece of mind before I go through the hours of installing everything- but a little concerned about unnecessarily taking performance away from the SSD..?


I retested all my Oc settings against that auto idea, and found that all I really had was an unexplained temperature drop that has nothing to do with auto, so I've just made an ass of myself.

Generally I trust sfc, and don't know that you really need a re-install, but it will do no harm.


----------



## Jue

I have a question if anyone could help, can you sli on the GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard wit a 16x and a 8x because when I moved my second card into the bottom 8x nvidia control pannel did not recongize SLI.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krunch;11955766*
> Hi guys this is what i have from the help of Kinger, I toned it back a little but there is a little room left.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yikes! thats pretty high voltage for a 4ghz overclock,is it bad chip or something?


----------



## krunch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;11964406*
> Yikes! thats pretty high voltage for a 4ghz overclock,is it bad chip or something?


Is it really? I am totally new at ocing so help me out a little and explain what you mean and what can I do to make it better..


----------



## Pedros

Well... update on my bios

Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5 Rev. 1[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U][/B]

[B]> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4,40GHz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Auto
CPU EIST Function..........................: Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Auto

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.560GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3800MHz

[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 210
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1680
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:  800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1680
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: n/a
Profile QPI Voltage........................: n/a
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 2 
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.36875V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335v
CPU PLL....................................: 1.500V
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.500V
QPI PLL....................................: 1.200V
IOH Core...................................: 1.140V
ICH I/O....................................: 1.500V
ICH Core...................................: 1.140V
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Disabled

Along with the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587349

Ahhh... really nice! Max temps so far, after 20 passes of Linx, 68ºC


----------



## Cool Blaze

I used this guide as a foundation to oc my Core i7 950: http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/4/

It wants quite a bit more Vcore to get to 4Ghz. I have only messed with a few settings, but I'm thinking I should change some other stuff as well. Any suggestions?

Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2)[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:20
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):3.8Ghz
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................:Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):6.84Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3040Mhz
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:190
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1520
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1520Mhz
Performance Enhance........................:Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................:n/a
Profile QPI Voltage........................:n/a
Channel Interleaving.......................:6
Rank Interleaving..........................:4
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:9
tRCD.......................................:9
tRP........................................:9
tRAS.......................................:24
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1

[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.3v
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:n/a
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.235v
CPU PLL....................................:Auto
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................:Auto
QPI PLL....................................:Auto
IOH Core...................................:1.1v
ICH I/O....................................:Auto
ICH Core...................................:Auto
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.660V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................:Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................:Enabled

[b]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/b]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:n/a
GOOC extreme clock.........................:n/a
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11963536*
> I retested all my Oc settings against that auto idea, and found that all I really had was an unexplained temperature drop that has nothing to do with auto, so I've just made an ass of myself.


Nah, I wouldn't say that.. You are just thorough and wanted to find out if there was really something to it, that's all. It's this level of willingness to investigate that ensures you are having so much success with you amazing clocks!

Thanks again everyone for all the help and advice, really appreciate it!

Just corrected a few typos in my bios settings chart, do I have to submit it for it to be listed with all the rest or is someone doing that for us? If so, note that the link for the blank template was apparently down yesterday..

O and O Kirkman


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman;11966197*
> Nah, I wouldn't say that.. You are just thorough and wanted to find out if there was really something to it, that's all. It's this level of willingness to investigate that ensures you are having so much success with you amazing clocks!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the help and advice, really appreciate it!
> 
> Just corrected a few typos in my bios settings chart, do I have to submit it for it to be listed with all the rest or is someone doing that for us? If so, note that the link for the blank template was apparently down yesterday..
> 
> O and O Kirkman


You should be able to edit it yourself now, I just tested the spreadsheet.


----------



## freakb18c1

@ guru i hit a 220 wall can not even boot
max pcie on this thing is 103 can hit any ideas?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11978916*
> @ guru i hit a 220 wall can not even boot
> max pcie on this thing is 103 can hit any ideas?


freeze it and the wall will be gone. problem solved.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11979150*
> freeze it and the wall will be gone. problem solved.


you and your damn dice ;D
not a heat issue


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11979165*
> you and your damn dice ;D
> not a heat issue


doesn't need to be a heat issue... stuck at 220, add dice and with same settings wall is gone... with the same or less volts. i dont have any of my settings anymore for my old ud7 and 920 or i would pass em along... i got some good settings for a i5 750 or 760 and some for a Celeron


----------



## Sin0822

no he is right, there is a MOD for increasing PCI-E on the EX series boards... I can try to find it for ya.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11979425*
> no he is right, there is a MOD for increasing PCI-E on the EX series boards... I can try to find it for ya.


i mean it can go past 103 but wont post beyond 103

on the ud3r 220 was very easy to hit, even stabilize









UD4P says no!


----------



## Sin0822

yes i know what you are saying, the X58A boards have the mod done to them out of the factory. Its not a BIOS mod, its a voltage modification, it is on Xtremesystems forums, EX58-UD5 thread, deep in there.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, you are going to have to mod it. I can try and find it later but got da get to work in all this snow.


----------



## Sin0822

here you got its pretty easy:


----------



## freakb18c1

thanks! repsss


----------



## kirkman

Regarding the missing file I was referring to was the "BIOS Settings Posting Template Text File" that is linked to file den. That one probably expired or something? I was able to work around that though.

Experimenting with some lower voltages in the non-auto voltage mode and it looks very promising. So yes the Auto mode was helpful to get up and running, and now thanks to alancsalt pointing out that easy tune shows you the actuals, and thanks to NoGuru for pointing out that auto volts are usually way too extreme; I was able to start experimenting with cranking them down so I have even more headroom heat-wise.

What I noticed is I can go much much lower with both the CPU and QPI/VTT which is fantastic!









Still need to do more stability testing so I will wait until I have rock solid benching before I will do my final submission. Out of town for a week but will update to the spreadsheet ASAP..

Benching wise, I can run the intelburn @ max for the 5 runs and a-ok. Then prime 95 for at least an hour and fine, but beyond that in prime I get blue screens.. So thinking maybe it's just heat and sent off for a better radiator fan.

Noticed TonyGrunt @ 4.4 on air using a 4000rpm 120mm fan, (which I never knew existed), but new egg no longer stocks them. What I did find is a 3000 rpm fan, the Scythe "ULTRA KAZE", only $ 12 @ the egg, so ordered one of those hoping I can use a zalman speed controller and simply crank it up when benching or rendering audio or video, midway for everyday use, and low for silence when recording audio.

Hopefully this insures everything lasts long and stays rock solid. Scythe also makes a 3500rpm 120mm model, but figured the [email protected] should be plenty.
Also noticed a descent list of blue screen reference codes here in case anyone hasn't noticed.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/824444-weird-memory-qpi-vtt-voltage-issues-2.html

Almost tempted to RMA this Cool it eco and go with the corsair H50, now that I know the corsair model is supposedly much more efficient and only a few dollars more. Didn't do enough research ahead of time.
However, the nice thing about the eco is it has separate power inputs for the pump and the fan- With the corsair would have to do a solder mod and separate them to go with a different fan.

O & O -Kirkman


----------



## NoGuru

I have two Ultra Kaze 120X38mm fans on my setup for air testing. Very load at full RPM's but you can turn them down no problem with a good fan controller.


----------



## Sin0822

yea i have the same fans, got em from microcenter like kamakaze fans


----------



## superj1977

Just a quick question guys...

Im reinstalling windows in next hour and im wondering what and where is the correct driver to use to at install for AHCI with Vertex 2 SSD on ICH10R

I also have sata raid0 drives and single 1tb on ICH10R atm,just wana know do i have to install specific driver to get then best from the drive.

Tia.


----------



## freakb18c1

asdf


----------



## Cool Blaze

I got my Core i7 950 1hr stable at 200Mhz x 19. I not really sure about how the PLL settings work, I have both of them set to Auto. It shows 1.8v for CPU PLL and 1.1 for QPI PLL. Is the Vcore independent of other voltage settings such as these. In other words is there one Vcore value that has to be set for a given frequency in order to be stable? So, if I were to up some of the PLL voltages then perhaps I could use a lower Vcore to be stable? Or would tweaking those settings only add stability if it failed Prime after 8 hrs or so (a bit of an exaggeration) with the same Vcore?

It wants at least 1.4v to get to 4Ghz, so it could just be a crap chip/batch in terms of overclocking. May as well leave it at 3.8Ghz if that's the case. But as a novice overclocker I want to make sure I'm not overlooking anything.

In the 3 step guide it talks about bclock holes/anomalies, can these be unseen after 3 loops of IBT? 191 and 211 bclock both want high Vcore 1.35v+, I guess I could try 167 x 24 = 4Ghz. I have a MIT on page 202 if needed.


----------



## alancsalt

That's kinda hungry on the volts. You can see on this page http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/851067-i7-950-overclockers-club-read-first.html the kind of cpu volts normally needed.

Xtachix has a chip like yours seems to be. Volts high but temps normal?

On pll, I like this quote from mikeyakame at Xtreme:
Quote:


> pll voltage has absolutely nothing to do with vcc voltage. its the voltage that the internal phase locked loop needs to lock all the cpu phases to the analog pll clock generators supplied reference frequency and fsb phases. you only need a higher pll voltage when you can see through say cpu-z or bios info that your fsb frequency is bouncing either side back and forth from the target frequency, since deviations in the fsb frequency as usually a result of the cpu phases in misalignment to the fsb phases with respect to an insufficient input voltage on the internal cpu pll.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3369984&postcount=7

But is it right?


----------



## NoGuru

I would suggest setting PLL manually. I bet most of the settings you will use will allow about 1.5 to 1.6 PLL.
Now that shouldn't affect other volts but with less volts you will get less heat, hence more stability.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would suggest setting PLL manually. I bet most of the settings you will use will allow about 1.5 to 1.6 PLL.
Now that shouldn't affect other volts but with less volts you will get less heat, hence more stability.


Just wondering here if yr saying just lower pll alone, or that lower pll allows lower vcore?

(On my UD3R Rev2 at least, lower pll alone had no effect on temps. At 26 ambient 4320MHz i7-950 using 1.8, 1.6 and 1.5 cpu pll, consistently ran 74 - 73 - 70 - 69 on completing the first test of small fft in P95)


----------



## Coremus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12005316*
> Just wondering here if yr saying just lower pll alone, or that lower pll allows lower vcore?
> 
> (On my UD3R Rev2 at least, lower pll alone had no effect on temps. At 26 ambient 4320MHz i7-950 using 1.8, 1.6 and 1.5 cpu pll, consistently ran 74 - 73 - 70 - 69 on completing the first test of small fft in P95)


I did the same and dropped my CPU PLL down in 0.1v intervals hoping it would lower my temps and recorded the maximum temp on all cores after 1 LinX flop (about 5 mins) less ambient:

1.7v: 57.4
1.6v: 57.5
1.5v: 56.4
1.4v: 57.3


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12005316*
> Just wondering here if yr saying just lower pll alone, or that lower pll allows lower vcore?
> 
> (On my UD3R Rev2 at least, lower pll alone had no effect on temps. At 26 ambient 4320MHz i7-950 using 1.8, 1.6 and 1.5 cpu pll, consistently ran 74 - 73 - 70 - 69 on completing the first test of small fft in P95)


Lowering PLL should not effect any other volts and typiclly 1.5 to 1.6 is enough for most overclocks.

As far as reducing heat I meant it as a general statement, less voltage running through the board or CPU will always produce less heat, and heat will help cause instability.


----------



## alancsalt

Got it.


----------



## ezz1r

Hello all:

Proud owner.

E


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r;12019248*
> Hello all:
> 
> Proud owner.
> 
> E


Welcome to OCN, were addictions become a reality.


----------



## Silleh

New here









got my 950 in this week - swapped out a C0 920 at work









Got it running at 21x195 at the mo, HT and Turbo off, at 1.24v (in CPUz).
Bit puzzled at the moment and not really sure what I can do.

I want to have a stable, quick rig for gaming (dont we all







).

Best to make use of the 23x multi ? or the 21x195 is fast enough ?

Not sure what I can do more to make it quicker - I can post all the settings from this UD5 board if someone is willing to have a look at it.

edit; as extra, picture of rig;


----------



## cameraheaven

Hi guy, Aussie Allan living in the UK here in need of some help here with an upgrade that's grown into a icehole, simple intention was to retire my watered Q6600, mobo and memory for a GA-X58A-UD3R,clocked i7-950 and 24Gb of mushkin memory. The problem I've come up against is , all... including EK and MIPS have limited support for the UD3R, where the UD5,7 and 9 are well taken care of. Where I'm coming up short is Mosfet and chipset blocks. Mips have finally come back with there multi-chipset cooler (mch-2068) apparently will fit as it visually looks the same as the UD7 layout I'm told, can anyone confirm?? and second they said forget water on the mosfets!
I do have a passive option in reserve (MOS-C1 and 10s) but would rather water!
I do have a dremel and if pushed access to a mill so modding is not out of the question but would love to buy off the shelf parts, any recommendations or parts for sale or tried and tested ideas will be appreciated .

Failing that what parts will give me the least amount of modification to do (Machining),... gave up making my own water-blocks from scratch 10 years ago but might have to dust of the the mill and CAD again....Allan Thomson...aka "Aussie Allan"


----------



## alancsalt

Dunno about that Allan. Just dunno.

Been playing with slow mode and got fsb up to 230 on a UD3R after a lot of freezes and fails.

Nowhere near the good overclockers, but will keep at it.












Aint much, but it's mine.


----------



## freakb18c1

nice job on 230


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Alancsalt! That reminds me, I should put a little clocking challenge for the club. What do you guys think? Anyone interested?

Silleh, nice tech station.

camerahaven, IDK about the blocks, but if you can get MIPS they are great blocks, I had some on my EP45-UD3P.


----------



## NoGuru

Wanted to share http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## alancsalt

A bclk of 252.96MHz. Jehoshaphat!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12038404*
> A bclk of 252.96MHz. Jehoshaphat!


LOL, yeah I thought it was decent.

I was thinking of having a high Base clock challenge but I think some boards are limited so I will have to come up with something else fun.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600521



I've got a similar notion churning. Funny that.....I'll PM u so u can say what's wrong with the idea.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600601


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12040954*
> 
> I've got a similar notion churning. Funny that.....I'll PM u so u can say what's wrong with the idea.....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600601


Nice work on the validation.

You crack me up "what's wrong with the idea.....", lol.


----------



## Silleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12031686*
> Silleh, nice tech station.


Thanks. What about my question about the clocks ? 195x21 or make use of the higher multi and lower the blck?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silleh*


Thanks. What about my question about the clocks ? 195x21 or make use of the higher multi and lower the blck?


 I would use the 23 multi I think you will see nice gain.


----------



## superj1977

Just managed to crack 4.4ghz with HT enabled using 1.408 vcore,so far i got it through 5 rounds of IBT but with custom settings of:

Stress level-maximum
threads-8

My max temps hit 83 on the first core,i got 2 graphics cards in the same loop so im sure i could make this lower if i move the cards to a seperate loop.

Im sat here thinking....is 1.408 going to ruin my cpu if i have this for 24/7








Or is it ok? hmmm...

Everywhere i read different opinions and have read about the actuall max vcore reccomended by *INTEL* so im within that,but im wondering whats voltage spikes going to be like as im using LLC level2.

I have heard this board(UD7 rev2) is pretty awesome when it comes to not creating large voltage spikes,is this true? anyone link me to some info about this?

Im gona up some pics and validation later today.

Id love to be able to keep my 4.4 with HT for 24/7,but if its gona hurt my rig then i will just use it for Benchmarks etc.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Just managed to crack 4.4ghz with HT enabled using 1.408 vcore,so far i got it through 5 rounds of IBT but with custom settings of:

Stress level-maximum
threads-8

My max temps hit 83 on the first core,i got 2 graphics cards in the same loop so im sure i could make this lower if i move the cards to a seperate loop.

Im sat here thinking....is 1.408 going to ruin my cpu if i have this for 24/7








Or is it ok? hmmm...

Everywhere i read different opinions and have read about the actuall max vcore reccomended by *INTEL* so im within that,but im wondering whats voltage spikes going to be like as im using LLC level2.

I have heard this board(UD7 rev2) is pretty awesome when it comes to not creating large voltage spikes,is this true? anyone link me to some info about this?

Im gona up some pics and validation later today.

Id love to be able to keep my 4.4 with HT for 24/7,but if its gona hurt my rig then i will just use it for Benchmarks etc.


X58A Series 3-LEVEL LLC EXAMINED(graphs included) Article by the OP of this thread.

You are probably thinking of this:

Quote:



LLC level 1 comes to a combined 0.038 voltage drop. ... and shouldn't have the dangerous voltage spikes LEVEL 2 most definitely has


I run over 1.4 for 4.3 to 4.4, depending on ambient in my sub tropical habitat. Nothing dead....yet.


----------



## superj1977

Yes thats exactly what i had seen before,just couldnt remember where or when i had seen it.

Thanks very much,so how long have you been running your cpu at 1.4v ? and do you use LLC? if so what level?


----------



## alancsalt

I am evil. I use Level 2. Ran 4.4 through late winter (started using August maybe), but with summer GTA4 can cause crash so dropped back to 4.3.

I only keep pc 2 or 3 years, and haven't killed one that quickly yet, or at least, not mobo or cpu. Graphics cards yes.


----------



## superj1977

Youve just said something there thats jumped out and hit me.....GTA4 lol.

I had what i thought was a stable 4.3ghz with HT enabled but GTA4 caused freeze up with no BSOD,it was damn pain but bumped up QPI/VTT 1 notch and this problem went.

Im think im gona keep my eye out for a second pump and split my cpu onto its own loop,2 gpus on the same loop is creating extra heat.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## alancsalt

Hope that works. Some say minimal difference. Bigger rad, or extra rad maybe?


----------



## superj1977

Hmmm,i dont want anymore rads inside my case,i allready have 2 x240mm and 1x120mm in my case,split the gpus off i reckon.

I will keep my eye on for sale thread on here,pump and res combo would do.


----------



## alancsalt

Yep. That's plenty of rad!









83C Hmmm On a 26C day p95 will peak at 78 for mine, but I did 2 loops before I read it didn't make a big difference -2 RX360s on DDc 3.2 18W pumps on dual bay xspc res/top. I wanted to overclock.....

Graphics run at 36C max now


----------



## superj1977

I have the same dual bay pump/res as you









I can run prime 95 and my temps are lower.
Its just Intel burn test configured to its maximum on 8 threads that gets my temps on one core to 83,prime 95 doesnt break 80 on any cores.

Gota dash,speak soon mate and i will post pics tonight regarding my o/c and stability/proof.


----------



## NoGuru

Superj1977, your volts are fine as long as she is rock stable. I would run numerious tests when you decide on your final clocks.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12066882*
> Superj1977, your volts are fine as long as she is rock stable. I would run numerious tests when you decide on your final clocks.


Hi,thanks for confiming volatage is ok and yes dont worry i will run lots of tests before i declare her stable









I have a way of testing for stability even if prime 95 etc shows to be stable....its called my son gaming on my pc

If its not stable he always manages to make it crash lol.

Whats the most stressfull program to use that also tests ram config as i will tighten the timings up aswell as they are at 9-10-9-27 but im not running at 2000mhz,im at 1680 mhz,last time i got timmings down to 7-8-7-24 with 4.3ghz oc.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hi,thanks for confiming volatage is ok and yes dont worry i will run lots of tests before i declare her stable









I have a way of testing for stability even if prime 95 etc shows to be stable....its called my son gaming on my pc









If its not stable he always manages to make it crash lol.

Whats the most stressfull program to use that also tests ram config as i will tighten the timings up aswell as they are at 9-10-9-27 but im not running at 2000mhz,im at 1680 mhz,last time i got timmings down to 7-8-7-24 with 4.3ghz oc.


This is a great program for on the fly timing adjustments http://www.overclock.net/downloads/4...u-tweaker.html

Then after you change one setting at a time run SuperPi 2m or something in that range to do some short tests and save you some time.

Then just run Prime95 Blend for your desired stability time.

That's just about the fastest way I have found but you can use anything you feel is the best for testing timings.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have a UD7 rev 2 and i want the rev 1 so if anyone would like to trade p/m me, Thanks.


----------



## superj1977

Hmmm,im still not stable with this 4.4 HT on.

I have been running IBT with custom settings of stress level at maximum and threads at 8.

Should i be testing with IBT like this? what is usually the way to test for stability?

I have had vcore set to a little over 1.4v in bios and i didnt really know if i should be using any more,this is with LLC level 2 as well.


----------



## alancsalt

This 4.3 to 4.4 was where my vcore volts started to ramp up. I should prob change my sig to 4320...


----------



## superj1977

Yeah,i guess i have found the point now at which my cpu needs excessive voltage to go any further.

Im probably gona admit defeat here and accept 4.3 with HT enabled is where im staying for the moment but if i get a new cpu in the near future then i may have a tweak around again.


----------



## Pedros

Hello to all ...
i've a i7 930, that, at this moment is 4.3Ghz (HT Off ) stable, with 1.275v qpivtt and 1.38vcore (bios) ...

My question is .. i'm having some problem getting the 210BCLK wall over runed ...

Is there any voltage that it's really important to increase, that i'm forgetting?
I test the 210BCLK and it was stable at 1.275 . For that, i used a 15x multiplier and did a 2.5Hour IBT run, and 1 hour Prime.

So ... raising the multi to 21x is going to get more vcore ... but it seems that, i must get really up high. I went 1.42vcore and i couldn't get stability...

I'm using a PLL of 1.86, QPI PLL, 1.2, IOH Core, 1.2, Pcie 1.56, uncore x17 and raised my pcie freq to 103.

I've been fighting over this for days... i can get this cpu stable a 4ghz with 1.21vcore ( bios ) ... 4.2 at 1.275vcore ... then... i just can't get it over... i needed more than 0.1v to get it stable to 4.3 at 21x205 ...

I didn't raise my qpi yet ... but it should be enough for 210 bclk ... or not?


----------



## NoGuru

Pedros. sounds like you have tried everything but QPI, so guess what I am going to say to test? Thats right test QPI.


----------



## Pedros

i didn't try QPi because, in the past i tried the QPi up to 1.355v and the instability was there ... but yes... i'll try pumping out the QPi ...







It was kind of stupid from me being this descriptive and not trying the QPi before posting this entry







ehehehe


----------



## Jasonn20

Is there some PCie limitation on my x58-UD3R MB..?? It seems that my gpu stops benefiting from higher cpu clocks. I've always used AMD and for some reason with this Intel setup I sense something is limiting me on my gpu. I cannot beat one of my AMD scores in 3dmark06 with the same gpu OC.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pedros*


i didn't try QPi because, in the past i tried the QPi up to 1.355v and the instability was there ... but yes... i'll try pumping out the QPi ...







It was kind of stupid from me being this descriptive and not trying the QPi before posting this entry







ehehehe


Sometimes we just need to be reassured before continuing.








I use around 1.45 QPI and higher depending on what kind of clocks I am running.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jasonn20*


Is there some PCie limitation on my x58-UD3R MB..?? It seems that my gpu stops benefiting from higher cpu clocks. I've always used AMD and for some reason with this Intel setup I sense something is limiting me on my gpu. I cannot beat one of my AMD scores in 3dmark06 with the same gpu OC.

















No limitation, but you can turn up the frequency.


----------



## Sin0822

on teh EX58 they had pci-e limitations


----------



## Jasonn20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12085111*
> on teh EX58 they had pci-e limitations


What x58 MB does NOT limit the GPU potential with high cpu clocks?


----------



## Sin0822

what are you talking about? my GPU scores increase with OC?

I am talking about PCI-E frequency, the EX58 boards are lock4ed. For instance my Sb system at 5.1ghz putsout amazing GPU scores.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm confused now too. When I OC I increase PCI-E frequency on my X58 and it will improve scores.


----------



## Pedros

Well... after some tweeking ... here it is ... 4.3 HT on ...
Now, something weird happened... i was tuning my voltages to 4.3 HT off... in the middle i tried to get to 4.5 and it bsod... bios recovered... went to the bios and everything was with the last settings i inserted ( for the 4.5 ) ... so i stepped back the bclk and voltages... and i did some benches... naice... i was able to decrease Vcore to 1.375, CPU PLL to 1.8, QPI PLL to 1.2 ...

but then... something weird caught my attention



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

In fact ... i was using HT on ... when i'm 100% sure it was off ... and the computer was stable with a little less voltage than it was with ht off 2 days ago ...

Any thoughts? Why did the bios kept all the values when it recovered from the 4.5 attempt and turned on the HT ?!? :x ... glitch in the matrix?

Vcore: 1.375v
QPIVTT: 1.295v
CPU PLL: 1.80v
QPI PLL: 1.20v
IOH Core: 1.20v
ICH Core: 1.16v
Uncore: x17
PCIe: 103
21x205


----------



## NoGuru

Well if it is a glitch, it's a good one.


----------



## Pedros

Yes i mean, 4.3 with 1.375 and 1.295qpi it's not that bad ... the problem is that ... why tha hell now it's stable! ... Oh well...

Here's the settings i was using for the 4.3 HT Off stable



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this is the 3D Mark results...










So i guess everything is working properly







Weird Weird stuff...


----------



## NoGuru

Great work Pedros.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

add me to the UD-9 list when i get it :] hopefully ram works well with it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0;12090534*
> add me to the UD-9 list when i get it :] hopefully ram works well with it


Nice choice of board. Benching, gaming, video codding?


----------



## k0rnh0li0

video encoding and gaming

possible to go WC with this board or should i think otherwise?

if not WC just turn it into a huge storage space LOL


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i dont care of its a DBL post but I GOT MY UD-9


----------



## andynolife

New UD3R V2 Owner

One question, so if what I have read is correct, as long as I don't use the Marvell Sata controller, I will be fine with a SSD + VR Raid0 on ICH10R?

Saw alot of posts about ppl saying there is a unrepairable issue with the SSD + HDD Raid on the UD3R V1/V2

Migrated from P55, I'm a bit outdated here


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*


i dont care of its a DBL post but I GOT MY UD-9


what cpu are you running? or going to run


----------



## superj1977

Running a UD7 rev2 with the latest official Bios.

Just wondering what would be the benefits of flashing to the GOOC bios?

What extra features and settings are available and whats the general opinion from anyone using it?

Just wondering if it would help me in my quest for 4.4 HT enabled without suicidal voltages for 24/7 use.


----------



## NoGuru

The GOOC BIOS is tweaked for benchers, but it just runs great. Only downside to it would be the support for some of the SSD,s but my OCZ Agility II worked good on it.


----------



## superj1977

Hmmm,ok i think i may leave the GOOC bios for the moment.

Im up to 1.42v under load in cpuz for 4.4Ghz with HT enabled.

I get a BSOD ending in 3b which i think indicates more vcore is needed.,this is after just over 12 minutes of IBT with 8 threads and on maximum stress level.

Im getting a little twitchy and unsure about using any more than 1.42(cpuz)this is with LLC level 2 aswell.

Im just wondering is there any wall with Blck at 210 that i need to be aware of? or any slight adjustment of PCIE frequency needed with this Blck and above? PCIE is currently at 101.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hmmm,ok i think i may leave the GOOC bios for the moment.

Im up to 1.42v under load in cpuz for 4.4Ghz with HT enabled.

I get a BSOD ending in 3b which i think indicates more vcore is needed.,this is after just over 12 minutes of IBT with 8 threads and on maximum stress level.

Im getting a little twitchy and unsure about using any more than 1.42(cpuz)this is with LLC level 2 aswell.

Im just wondering is there any wall with Blck at 210 that i need to be aware of? or any slight adjustment of PCIE frequency needed with this Blck and above? PCIE is currently at 101.


Once you get to about 212-215 you will need about 103 on the PCI-E after that I think I use about 106 for 220-225 and so on.


----------



## freakb18c1

105 was my sweet spot on the x58a
from 200 to 220


----------



## superj1977

Ok i have been tweaking some more in my quest for 4.4Ghz HT Enabled with reasonable voltage.

I have managed to get my cpu running at 4.4Ghz HT Enabled using 210x21 LLC Level2 and Vcore of 1.42v,but my memory had to be dropped down to the lower multiplier of x6 meaning my memory was now running quite slow at 1260Mhz.

Without dropping my mem to lower speeds i cant get cpu stability,i was previously attempting to run my mem at 1680mhz with cpu at 4.4Ghz but i get BSOD 124 after about 11-12 minutes of IBT maximum over 8 threads.

Now im sure this indicates tweaking is needed with my mem/qpi/vtt,im sort of leaning towards increasing the qpi/vtt volatage which is allready at 1.415v,is it safe to take qpi/vtt any further to see if its this thats needed to find stability with my ram @1680mhz?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Ok i have been tweaking some more in my quest for 4.4Ghz HT Enabled with reasonable voltage.

I have managed to get my cpu running at 4.4Ghz HT Enabled using 210x21 LLC Level2 and Vcore of 1.42v,but my memory had to be dropped down to the lower multiplier of x6 meaning my memory was now running quite slow at 1260Mhz.

Without dropping my mem to lower speeds i cant get cpu stability,i was previously attempting to run my mem at 1680mhz with cpu at 4.4Ghz but i get BSOD 124 after about 11-12 minutes of IBT maximum over 8 threads.

Now im sure this indicates tweaking is needed with my mem/qpi/vtt,im sort of leaning towards increasing the qpi/vtt volatage which is allready at 1.415v,is it safe to take qpi/vtt any further to see if its this thats needed to find stability with my ram @1680mhz?


here is my old 930 on air @ 1680 4.4 ht

it may help you 









800/800/0/50
PCIE 105


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Ok i have been tweaking some more in my quest for 4.4Ghz HT Enabled with reasonable voltage.

I have managed to get my cpu running at 4.4Ghz HT Enabled using 210x21 LLC Level2 and Vcore of 1.42v,but my memory had to be dropped down to the lower multiplier of x6 meaning my memory was now running quite slow at 1260Mhz.

Without dropping my mem to lower speeds i cant get cpu stability,i was previously attempting to run my mem at 1680mhz with cpu at 4.4Ghz but i get BSOD 124 after about 11-12 minutes of IBT maximum over 8 threads.

Now im sure this indicates tweaking is needed with my mem/qpi/vtt,im sort of leaning towards increasing the qpi/vtt volatage which is allready at 1.415v,is it safe to take qpi/vtt any further to see if its this thats needed to find stability with my ram @1680mhz?


Yeah, just increase QPI or loosen timings to run the mem at faster mhz.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


what cpu are you running? or going to run


920 for now. i dont plan on upgrading my CPU anytime soon unless really needed or a great deal. i think i can get to 4ghz and that should be good and have plenty of ram to use.

i haven't set it up yet cause i was scared my PSU wouldn't be able to handle it. so i can use a 24 pin 8pin for now and get a Y seperater


----------



## superj1977

Ok so i have made it!

Im stable through IBT,8 threads and at maximum stress level,5 runs all cleared.

I had to up qpi/vtt voltage a bit though and im worried it may be too high for 24/7,i had to use 1.51v(in bios) qpi/vtt

to maintain stability.

As the pic shows in cpuz im running my mem at 9-10-9-27 which is the quoted spec for 2000mhz,i am obviously going to try and tweak this but anything from here is a bonus.

I think i can safely say my i7930 has a crap mem controller with it needing this much qpi/vtt voltage yes?

Is 1.51v qpi/vtt too much for 24/7?

Thanks for all the help btw guys its really appreciated.


----------



## freakb18c1

;D


----------



## alancsalt

Dunno what to say there. Wondering what NoGuru and Freak think. Mine's lower, but I've got a 950 and use 23 x 192 for 4.4GHz. (It's gotten too hot here in Southern Summer for that so I've cut back to 4.3 for the hot months.) Your vcore is lower than I had to use. It may be pushing it to try for stability at 4.4, but it's overclock.net after all, and colder there than here too. You're workin' at it.









EDIT: Oh right Freak, a 970! Nice figures, but pricey still.


----------



## superj1977

Just wow!
i bet that thing kicks up a right stink encoding etc,next time i have some spare cash its new cpu for me,which will be same as yours









Nice man,nice


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Dunno what to say there. Wondering what NoGuru and Freak think. Mine's lower, but I've got a 950 and use 23 x 192 for 4.4GHz. (It's gotten too hot here in Southern Summer for that so I've cut back to 4.3 for the hot months.) Your vcore is lower than I had to use. It may be pushing it to try for stability at 4.4, but it's overclock.net after all, and colder there than here too. You're workin' at it.










Yeah im ok with the vcore now,ive read over the intel i79xx pdf file/papers and assured myself im ok,its just the qpi/vtt voltage im unsure of atm.

Im running/need 1.51v qpi/vtt to maintain stability.

I have tried to up qpi pll and drop qpi/vtt down 1 notch but no fun,it has to be 1.51 qpi/vtt for stability with my ram at 1680 9-10-9-27 1.65v

Is this too high for 24/7 maybe? i dunno?









*EDIT*

Ok ive just managed to get stability with lower vcore of 1.408v so this gives me lower temps now aswell


----------



## jay113

Hi Guys,
First of all I have to say that I'm not fluent en english, I'm french. Sorry for all my grammar mistakes.
I've purchased a new SSD drive OCZ Vertex2 120go (firmware 1.25). And I have some very strange problems.
- I installed the drive in the SATA_0 port which is corresponding to the intel ICH10R sata chip. I activated the AHCI mode in the bios. 
- I formatted my drive with GParted in NTFS mode.
- I installed win7 on my drive. Everything was fast and very good.
- I installed on the drivers, windows updates etc....
- I reboot a lot of times and I never had an error.

Here is the strange thing. I shutdown my pc (with my pc case button). If I wait for about 1h or 2h and I boot my PC, I have this message :
"A disk read error occurred
Press Ctrl+alt+del to restart"
The only thing I can do is switch off completely my pc (ie Remove the power cable) waiting for the motherboard is completely off. And after that, I can normally boot on win7.

What's the matter ? Please Help me !!!

EDIT : Sorry I mean I shutdown my PC in the GUI with the start menu

I've already post a thread on the ocz forum HERE, but I still don't have a good solution


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jay113*


Hi Guys,
First of all I have to say that I'm not fluent en english, I'm french. Sorry for all my grammar mistakes.
I've purchased a new SSD drive OCZ Vertex2 120go (firmware 1.25). And I have some very strange problems.
- I installed the drive in the SATA_0 port which is corresponding to the intel ICH10R sata chip. I activated the AHCI mode in the bios. 
- I formatted my drive with GParted in NTFS mode.
- I installed win7 on my drive. Everything was fast and very good.
- I installed on the drivers, windows updates etc....
- I reboot a lot of times and I never had an error.

Here is the strange thing. I shutdown my pc (with my pc case button). If I wait for about 1h or 2h and I boot my PC, I have this message :
"A disk read error occurred
Press Ctrl+alt+del to restart"
The only thing I can do is switch off completely my pc (ie Remove the power cable) waiting for the motherboard is completely off. And after that, I can normally boot on win7.

What's the matter ? Please Help me !!!

EDIT : Sorry I mean I shutdown my PC in the GUI with the start menu

I've already post a thread on the ocz forum HERE, but I still don't have a good solution










Hello,have you set your OCZ SSD as main boot drive in bios settings?


----------



## jay113

Yes it is set as my first drive. I have to tell that this problem is very "hazardous".


----------



## superj1977

I had a similar problem with my OCZ SSD 2 weeks ago when i did fresh install of window 7 64 bit.

I cant remember exactly,but it was something to do with the way i had configured my SSD at windows install,i think i created a 2nd partition that i should not have made and this maybe created a problem with the MBR.

I remember i had to reinstall windows several times before i configured the drive correctly.
I dont think it was because it was an SSD but because of the way i had configured and erased the drive.

I remember i actually disconnected my 3 other HDrives until after i had installed windows as the problem was really bugging me.

If i was you id seek help on another part of this forum(if youve allready not done so)maybe here :

http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives-storage/

Good luck,maybe fill in your details of your computer/components and post back and let us know when you have this solved.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Yeah im ok with the vcore now,ive read over the intel i79xx pdf file/papers and assured myself im ok,its just the qpi/vtt voltage im unsure of atm.

Im running/need 1.51v qpi/vtt to maintain stability.

I have tried to up qpi pll and drop qpi/vtt down 1 notch but no fun,it has to be 1.51 qpi/vtt for stability with my ram at 1680 9-10-9-27 1.65v

Is this too high for 24/7 maybe? i dunno?









*EDIT*

Ok ive just managed to get stability with lower vcore of 1.408v so this gives me lower temps now aswell


















 Your IMC is shiety, same as my 920. I.51v is a little high but you should be okay as long as it's stable.
You can try and kick up your RAM to 1.68 or more to see if you can drop the QPI.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Your IMC is shiety, same as my 920. I.51v is a little high but you should be okay as long as it's stable.
You can try and kick up your RAM to 1.68 or more to see if you can drop the QPI.


Yeah ok,i think thats gota be worth a try,makes sense,probs why i didnt think of it









Thanks...yet again









*EDIT:*

Ok i tried upping mr ram voltage from 1.64 to 1.66 and then 1.68.

I wasnt able to get my qpi/vtt down a single notch,i just got BSOD 1st time 124,2nd BSOD i never seen the code before.

I have even tried upping qpi pll but no luck.

Thanks anyways,i think i need to accept my cpu mem controller is pants









Looks like its qpi/[email protected] then,if anyone has any qpi/vtt horror storys please let me know,id love to know.


----------



## cblaxx19

has anyone had issues with adjusting the qpi/vtt voltage on thier ud7?

mine is at 1.175 and if i change it at all, my computer wont even post.

im trying to get my 920 to 4.2ghz


----------



## TLCH723

I have the x58a-ud3r.
which level of LLC should i use when i overclock? Std, lvl1, or lvl2.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723;12129571*
> I have the x58a-ud3r.
> which level of LLC should i use when i overclock? Std, lvl1, or lvl2.


Level 1 all the way.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cblaxx19*


has anyone had issues with adjusting the qpi/vtt voltage on thier ud7?

mine is at 1.175 and if i change it at all, my computer wont even post.

im trying to get my 920 to 4.2ghz


That's not enough information to tell you anything except that it better be a very low OC right now if that is where your QPI is.


----------



## alancsalt

One forum I got told when you reflash bios, set optimised defaults, and reboot into bios before changing settings, or they won't take properly. I don't see anyone saying that here, so is that right or myth? (Not saying that's the problem, but made me think of that)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


One forum I got told when you reflash bios, set optimised defaults, and reboot into bios before changing settings, or they won't take properly. I don't see anyone saying that here, so is that right or myth? (Not saying that's the problem, but made me think of that)


If you flash the settings will already be set to optimized defaults.


----------



## cblaxx19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's not enough information to tell you anything except that it better be a very low OC right now if that is where your QPI is.


Thats the qpi at 4ghz.

im actually stress testing 4.2 ghz right now with the qpi @ 1.4 something. Is this voltage ok for 24/7 use. im on water. i currently have a vcore of 1.36 volts according to cpu-z a little bit higher in the bios. i think i have room to drop though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cblaxx19*


Thats the qpi at 4ghz.

im actually stress testing 4.2 ghz right now with the qpi @ 1.4 something. Is this voltage ok for 24/7 use. im on water. i currently have a vcore of 1.36 volts according to cpu-z a little bit higher in the bios. i think i have room to drop though.


Yeah 1.4 for QPI is fine.


----------



## bEorGin

Hi, I have a GA-X58A-UD7 and I put 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1600 of ram into it. I was planning on putting in 8GB (2 x 4gb) more into it because I am planning on using a couple more Windows 7 clients on it. Just wondering if adding on this much more ram was a good idea or not?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bEorGin;12138644*
> Hi, I have a GA-X58A-UD7 and I put 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1600 of ram into it. I was planning on putting in 8GB (2 x 4gb) more into it because I am planning on using a couple more Windows 7 clients on it. Just wondering if adding on this much more ram was a good idea or not?


It can handle it no problem.
Welcome to OCN.


----------



## bEorGin

Thanx, seem like a simple question but a lot of research on it confused me even more.


----------



## trekman

I love this board got it to OC to 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1618839


----------



## Sin0822

nice job


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bEorGin*


Hi, I have a GA-X58A-UD7 and I put 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1600 of ram into it. I was planning on putting in 8GB (2 x 4gb) more into it because I am planning on using a couple more Windows 7 clients on it. Just wondering if adding on this much more ram was a good idea or not?


Does the board work in tri channel mode if your running even pairs of ram sticks?

I am running 6 gig. (3 X 2gig)

On a better note I have gotten my i930 to 4.3ghz. stable, now to move on to 4.4ghz.


----------



## NoGuru

Nope, it will be running in dual channel unless you have three sticks.


----------



## Sin0822

with 4 sticks you can run tri-channel

its called tri channel hybrid, 3 sticks run in tri channel and the fourth is interleaved.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


with 4 sticks you can run tri-channel

its called tri channel hybrid, 3 sticks run in tri channel and the fourth is interleaved.


That is the first I have heard of that. Will it do this automatically or is there something you have to set?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



When enabling 3 Channel mode with 4 memory modules, be sure to install them in the DDR3_1, DDR3_2, DDR3_3 and DDR3_5 sockets



Quote:



The four DDR3 memory sockets are divided into three channels:
Channel 0: DDR3_1
Channel 1: DDR3_4
Channel 2: DDR3_2, DDR3_3


From i7 Tri-Channel with 4 sticks? 

I'm just a googler....


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12154354*
> That is the first I have heard of that. Will it do this automatically or is there something you have to set?


its in the manual how to do it, its actually Intel hybrid triple channel mode, i cannot find the Intel spec, but it is somewhere deep inside of Intel.

LOL I did a lot of research on the topic, and i ended up buying a second 4gb kit for my UD5 and well it worked 8gbs showed triple channel.

nah you just plug em in where the mobo says.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12154243*
> with 4 sticks you can run tri-channel
> 
> its called tri channel hybrid, 3 sticks run in tri channel and the fourth is interleaved.


Found this during a Google search
What is tri channel memory


----------



## Sin0822

what does that mean? that article has less credibility than me.


----------



## kmss1

LMAO @ Sin0822!! Whas up, you're not feeling a little butt-hurt over that, are you...?







We all know you are *THE MAN* with the *CORRECT* answers.

Sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## Sin0822

lol i just hate ****y review sites. The thing here is that I have actually done 4 sticks on my UD5 and it worked flawlessly, showed up as triple channel and everything. You just need to install it like the manual says.


----------



## Sin0822

are you guys excited about the Gigabyte X58A-OC board? black PCB orange slots, features for OCers, such as no extras, very nice VRM, the best, extre PCI-E power from none other than SATA power connectors to make it easy, so many more features~! They even tested white PCB, and found that the black was better for OCing b/c it doesn't stain and you can see water and ice more easily.


----------



## alancsalt

Until you mentioned it, no, but heres some info to whet the imagination...



















Legit Reviews - First Pictures of the Gigabyte X58A-OC Motherboard










Quote:



One quick glimpse and it was gone. At the CES 2011 GIGABYTE Press Event, the company quite litterally flashed the audience with a sneak peak of a possible new itteration of its recent black PCB color change. Described as OC Orange for its vibrant orange expansion slot colour scheme, the board was developed in close partnership with OC Guru "hicookie", and is geared for the pure overclocker.

Expect this to be void of all distractions such as the upgraded audio and network cards seen on the G1-Killer series. It also gets rid of all but one PCI card, swapping them instead for four PCIe x16 slots.

The area around the CPU socket as all been completely cleared of any protusions, making it perfect for users with Dry Ice or LN2 Pots.

Expect to hear more about the nicknamed â€œOC Orangeâ€ board come Computex 2011 this spring.


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/event...rd-sneak-peak/


----------



## Sin0822

yea but the official name will be X58A-OC like dino said, yea that is what i was talking about, looks very nice.

This is where you should get your info, as that is almost like dino's personal blog








hahaha http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/20...se-is-new.html


----------



## NoGuru

Well this is very important and a huge step for overclockers. Just to have a board that has the layout for putting pots on it is a exceptional leap in the right direction.

I like the colors too but function is my first priority. One thing that is still a bit frustrating to a lot of clockers is the boards do not recover very well from a failed OC. They will if the change in settings is minor so at least you get an idea of where your at, but when freezing a chip we take large jumps in settings and having to kill the power just sucks.

I think I will wait to see how it performs. Sandy is not the greatest for freezing but she is tearing the benchmarks up, and Ivy is set to be released in Q3 of 2011.
That's a long time in hardware life but waiting for it will seem like forever.


----------



## Pedros

Hmmm any words about when is this mobo supposed to be available?


----------



## alancsalt

Not long to go now until GIGABYTE P67 February competition starts on HWBOT.ORG with one lucky overclocker taking home the new X58A-OC board. You have to win the competition to win this crazy board. I have a feeling this will get crazy hehehehe but play nice boys!
http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/2011/01/competition-updates-mad222-smashing-amd.html

HWBot GIGABYTE Initial K Contest!
http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_initial_k


----------



## Pedros

Oba Oba... so i guess the February month will be awesome!







ehehehe

Let's see ... this could be a nice refresher... but... will the board be ok for someone not using LN2 ... or will it be more oriented to LN2 and Dryice OC?

My guess is that, although not cheap, it's not going to be as expensive as UD7's and UD8's due to the less "bling bling" features that don't really matter to OC and draw more power


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;12186289*
> Oba Oba... so i guess the February month will be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehehehe
> 
> Let's see ... this could be a nice refresher... but... will the board be ok for someone not using LN2 ... or will it be more oriented to LN2 and Dryice OC?
> 
> My guess is that, although not cheap, it's not going to be as expensive as UD7's and UD8's due to the less "bling bling" features that don't really matter to OC and draw more power


It will be good for just benchmarking in general, but for everyday use not so good as it will be missing a lot of stuff like Audio and other features that benchers don't use.


----------



## Pedros

Yeah... but i guess for someone trying the max 24/7 will be more stable than the the others no?









Just guessing... since it has less "gizmos" to power ... i guess the power delivery will be much more efficient ...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;12186459*
> Yeah... but i guess for someone trying the max 24/7 will be more stable than the the others no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just guessing... since it has less "gizmos" to power ... i guess the power delivery will be much more efficient ...


No, I don't think this board will be any more efficient then say the UD5 or UD7 but the layout and functions will be different.

I can't see anyone using it for an everyday board.


----------



## Pedros

ehehhe... ok ... maybe the color scheme is a sign of changes for the Ivy Bridge platform







it would be kewl as hell


----------



## trekman

anyone can tell me the best way to cool my northbridge on a ud3r board.
I did water cooling and now that i dont have a CPU fan my northbrige I get about 73c loaded still not bad. but wanted to see if anyone has any info on how to resolve this


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trekman*


anyone can tell me the best way to cool my northbridge on a ud3r board.
I did water cooling and now that i dont have a CPU my northbrige get to about 73c still not bad


 I can only assume that English is not your first language, because I can barley make out what you are saying.

If the NB is running hot get a fan pointed at it. If you have a H2O loop, get an aftermarket water block.

73C seems very hot to me. I run mine on air and it never go's above 40C.


----------



## trekman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I can only assume that English is not your first language, because I can barley make out what you are saying.

If the NB is running hot get a fan pointed at it. If you have a H2O loop, get an aftermarket water block.

73C seems very hot to me. I run mine on air and it never go's above 40C.


sorry i was doing it on my Iphone 
you dont have to insult people and be an ass about it!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nogurus kind of a snob..lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trekman*


sorry i was doing it on my Iphone 
you dont have to insult people and be an ass about it!


 Did I insult you? Was I an ass about it?
I mearlly tried to answer your questions to the best of my ability not being able to read your broken sentences and bad punchutation. I clearly don't see how I was an ass about it and if you feel insulted by me trying to answer your questions, grow up son!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Nogurus kid of a snob..lol


*** are you trying to say?


----------



## trekman

Im not gonna argue with you
if you cant help then I will move on to the next person that can


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12234963*
> Nogurus kid of a snob..lol


you been drinking today?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12236274*
> you been drinking today?


Guess he is on some heavy meds for his Gull Bladder. That is all i know.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12236340*
> Guess he is on some heavy meds for his Gull Bladder. That is all i know.


Med's and


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekman;12235241*
> Im not gonna argue with you
> if you cant help then I will move on to the next person that can


In the "for-whatever-its-worth department" NoGuru is one of the most well mannered and helpful people in this forum. I beleive you may be taking what he said wrong and you are both getting upset over a misunderstanding.

After all, he did still offer you a suggestion for your issue.

Just my $.02 worth


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekman;12234696*
> anyone can tell me the best way to cool my northbridge on a ud3r board.
> I did water cooling and now that i dont have a CPU fan my northbrige I get about 73c loaded still not bad. but wanted to see if anyone has any info on how to resolve this











70/80mm fits best, how much IHO volts are you using?
ud3r has a very hot nb even at 1.0v, you can also replace the stock thermal compound. that alone should shave off about 3 -5c * also remove the BLUE plate, its only held on by glue*

here is a 1 hour blend with 70mm fan on the nb


----------



## Sin0822

please do not insult noguru, the knows what he is talking about and hes very nice. He was just pointing out that maybe you should try to articulate what you are trying to say a bit better because its hard to understand.


----------



## trekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;12237158*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70/80mm fits best, how much IHO volts are you using?
> ud3r has a very hot nb even at 1.0v, you can also replace the stock thermal compound. that alone should shave off about 3 -5c * also remove the BLUE plate, its only held on by glue*
> 
> here is a 1 hour blend with 70mm fan on the nb


thanks freakb18c1 I'm gonna look for a 70 or 80 mm fan

Im gonna replace the Tim on the NB also maybe that will help thanks


----------



## deimama

hi 
first post for me 
try to find information about cold boot issue i ve got 
got gigabyte ud9 [email protected] corssair dominator gt 7 7 7 20 1600 mhz 
crossfire 5870 vapor x
be quiet dark power pro 1000w
first cold boot after one night off my boot stop on window flag then restart no problem for all the day

did you got any information about this issue 
i ve memtest occt prime hard gaming for hours no problem 
perhaps the crossfire ?

hope you can help me 
this issue make me crazy


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deimama;12270667*
> hi
> first post for me
> try to find information about cold boot issue i ve got
> got gigabyte ud9 [email protected] corssair dominator gt 7 7 7 20 1600 mhz
> crossfire 5870 vapor x
> be quiet dark power pro 1000w
> first cold boot after one night off my boot stop on window flag then restart no problem for all the day
> 
> did you got any information about this issue
> i ve memtest occt prime hard gaming for hours no problem
> perhaps the crossfire ?
> 
> hope you can help me
> this issue make me crazy


Try removing one of the GPU's and then rebooting.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deimama*


hi 
first post for me 
try to find information about cold boot issue i ve got 
got gigabyte ud9 [email protected] corssair dominator gt 7 7 7 20 1600 mhz 
crossfire 5870 vapor x
be quiet dark power pro 1000w
first cold boot after one night off my boot stop on window flag then restart no problem for all the day

did you got any information about this issue 
i ve memtest occt prime hard gaming for hours no problem 
perhaps the crossfire ?

hope you can help me 
this issue make me crazy


i really doubt its the the gpu's would you mind telling us some of your bios settings. could be simple as just to much or too little qpi/vtt. or it could be be something along the lines of a failing hard drive how many do you have?


----------



## deimama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i really doubt its the the gpu's would you mind telling us some of your bios settings. could be simple as just to much or too little qpi/vtt. or it could be be something along the lines of a failing hard drive how many do you have?


hi here s my bios 
cpu clock *23
qpi clock ratio *36 qpi link speed 6.26ghz
uncore clock ratio *17 ... 2958 mhz

blck 174
xmp disable
system memory multipler smp *8
cpu clock 700 mv
pci express clock 800 mv
memory 7 7 7 20 2t 
performance enhance extreme 
dram timing quick
load line calibration level 2

vcore 1.3375
qpi/vtt 1.335
cpu/pll 1.86
pcie auto 1.5
qpi pll 1.14
ioh 1.12
dram voltage 1.66

i ve got a raid 0 ssd f serie corssair 2*120 giga 
+1terra WD green

thanks for your help









ps :i ve read that fo crossfire i ve to push the ioh to 1.25 v ?


----------



## deimama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmss1*


Try removing one of the GPU's and then rebooting.


thanks i will try 
but i ve to shutdown the pc for 10 h to be sure


----------



## Sin0822

for CrossFireX or SLI sometimes you need to push extra IOH voltage like 1.25v, but 2 way cross fire wont require that.

Have you tried to reinstall windows.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deimama*


hi here s my bios 
cpu clock *23
qpi clock ratio *3x6 qpi link speed 6.26ghz
uncore clock ratio *16x... 2958 mhz

blck 174
xmp disable
system memory multipler smp *8
cpu clock 800 mv
pci express clock 800 mv
memory 7 7 7 20 2t 
performance enhance extreme 
dram timing quick
load line calibration level 2

vcore 1.3375
qpi/vtt 1.335
cpu/pll 1.6
pcie auto 1.5
qpi pll 1.10
ioh 1.10
dram voltage 1.66

i ve got a raid 0 ssd f serie corssair 2*120 giga 
+1terra WD green

thanks for your help









ps :i ve read that fo crossfire i ve to push the ioh to 1.25 v ?


i adjusted your bios settings give em a try.


----------



## deimama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


for CrossFireX or SLI sometimes you need to push extra IOH voltage like 1.25v, but 2 way cross fire wont require that.

Have you tried to reinstall windows.


yes i ve already reinstall w7
but no change 
cold boot first boot it s stop on window flag after that i can reboot all the day without any problem


----------



## deimama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i adjusted your bios settings give em a try.


i cant see them ?


----------



## Sin0822

can you just take your settings back to stock?
obviously your OC is unstable.


----------



## deimama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


can you just take your settings back to stock?
obviously your OC is unstable.


it s ok for 12h of occt ...
you re sure that come from oc?

i will try load default setting on bios to know if it s come from the oc 
thanks


----------



## deimama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i adjusted your bios settings give em a try.


i try your settings


----------



## kmss1

You need to CAREFULLY check your BIOS settings before you allow it to boot back up, otherwise you may lose your RAID and have to rebuild it.


----------



## hclarkjr

hi, i just bought a UD3R revision 1 board and want to buy these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231356 has anybody successfully used these on this board? i am wondering if those will give me trouble? the person i bought the board from is going to flash it to latest bios for me. thanx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hclarkjr;12276443*
> hi, i just bought a UD3R revision 1 board and want to buy these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231356 has anybody successfully used these on this board? i am wondering if those will give me trouble? the person i bought the board from is going to flash it to latest bios for me. thanx


Link does not work so could not say.


----------



## hclarkjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12276819*
> Link does not work so could not say.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356 try that


----------



## alancsalt

12GB makes overclocking a bit harder - only needed if doing something that needs it.

12GB (3 x 4) may or may not run at top rated speed, but generally is fine once you find the right amount of QPI/Vtt (AFAIK)


----------



## hclarkjr

well to be honest i only plan on going to 3.2ghz or so. do you think i will be fine in that range with it?


----------



## alancsalt

Any i7 should handle that, so it should be fine. Anything to 3.8 with four core is not usually a problem.


----------



## Rafiluccio

hi, I'm sorry for my English, but use the translator of google, I mounted a i7 950 Batch 3046A222 (as a batch?) ... miko of a friend on my card with bios rev2 UD7 FC ... I would like to begin overclocarlo!
give me a hand?
I have a liquid ... and 1600MHz ram is 3x4gb CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9

thank you very much

Raffaele


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


hi, I'm sorry for my English, but use the translator of google, I mounted a i7 950 Batch 3046A222 (as a batch?) ... miko of a friend on my card with bios rev2 UD7 FC ... I would like to begin overclocarlo!
give me a hand?
I have a liquid ... and 1600MHz ram is 3x4gb CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9

thank you very much

Raffaele


---950---
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10963661-post952.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html
4.3GHz http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html


----------



## braudrist

hey guys.

I need experts opinion. I want to upgrade my RAM to 12 GB, could you give me some recommendations ? I was thinking about Corsair Dominator GT or the G. Skill Ripjaws. I do not plan to do any extreme overclocking but i'm a gamer so I was wondering if I should get 1333, 1600, 1866 or even 2000 MHz.

I'd also like some SSD recommendations







I was planning on getting two 128GB Crucial RealSSD C300 and put them in raid 0 but i've heard something about the Marvel chipset on the UD3R motherboard doesn't support TRIM for the SandForce chipset or something like that. So I was thinking about the OCZ Vertex 2 maybe.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist;12284507*
> hey guys.
> 
> I need experts opinion. I want to upgrade my RAM to 12 GB, could you give me some recommendations ? I was thinking about Corsair Dominator GT or the G. Skill Ripjaws. I do not plan to do any extreme overclocking but i'm a gamer so I was wondering if I should get 1333, 1600, 1866 or even 2000 MHz.
> 
> I'd also like some SSD recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting two 128GB Crucial RealSSD C300 and put them in raid 0 but i've heard something about the Marvel chipset on the UD3R motherboard doesn't support TRIM for the SandForce chipset or something like that. So I was thinking about the OCZ Vertex 2 maybe.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


First off OCing 12GB of RAM is extremely hard, just get a 1600mhz 12gb kit and call it a day i doubt you can do any higher with the crappy IMCs in the bloomfields/gulftowns.

On the SSD the C300 is one of the best SSDs for RAID as it have very aggressive internal garbage collection. There is NO TRIM in RAID at all for any SSD. that being said the C300 is perfect for RAID because its performance wont degrade as quickly as sandforce drives that are 285/275 read/write compared to the C300 which is 350read/75 or 140 or 220 write depending on size of the drive.

There is 0 need for RAID as a gamer, its better to get a drive like a C300 and put it on the marvell controller. IF you have your littel heart set on RAID be advised that RAID with SATA6G (marvell for X58) is a no go, you have to buy a highpoint rocket RAID card with two marvell controllers, as even though a single controller on the board supports RAID it will fail. Only RAID for the SATA6G drives like the C300(well its the only SATA6G drive right now) will be ok on ICH10R(SATA3G) or P67 PCH chipset that has SATA6G internally and not on marvell.


----------



## Gigabytedude24

Why is over OCing 12GB of ram hard?


----------



## alancsalt

Extra stress for the memory controller, whether on chip or on board, usually needs higher qpi, and even then may not be able to be run at full rated speed afaik.


----------



## gobbo353

Hey Guys 12GB isn't so hard or I should say doesn't necessarily overstress. If we want to talk degredation thats a whole other topic for discussion.

Again it comes down to Stability but the voltage increases need not be avoided altogether..

My rig (is utilising 6x2GB Trident 2000 @ 1800 8-8-8-20,1.. sure QPI is up at 1.61 but it needed 1.56 or the like to run 6gb at rated speed (2000)..

I'm stable (i7 960, 5970/GTS450) as they come at 4.4 ht on 1.47v, power saving (SS Vcore downclock to 1.16v x12 multi), VM and HPET all enabled. Temps are all satisfactory with currect WC setup also.

So I would deduce that too many variables come into play to discount before being explored.. I'm happy to provide advice as other are.. Have a great day.


----------



## kmss1

*comment removed by author*


----------



## braudrist

Thank you for your advise, guys. I think i'll go for Corsair Dominator 12GB (3x4GB) 1600 MHz and the Crucial RealSSD C300 256Gb


----------



## SadistBlinx

Hey Everyone i was wondering if you could give me some help with my UD5.
I get Error Debug of E1 when booting from s3 sleep.
E1 random sometimes along with Cmos Checksum error, Keyboard has not been found error's from cold boot.

I'm wondering once again if its a bad board or if it's the ram causing the problems.
(Or my ATI Gpu, Its been having display driver freeze a lot also)
Blue screen Shows up with system service exception with 0X0000003B.On shutdown and start up sometimes or during normal use. I know 03B is normally Vcore issue but im NOT overclocking.
Running F6 Bios
6x 2gb OCZ i7 edition sticks (Currently at 1066mhz) 
I was running at 1600mhz 1.65v for some time.
The only new thing i have added to my system was the F4 2Tb Hdd ( was not detected in windows the other day rebooted and it came up ) 
And the additional OCZ 6gb ram kit.
Previous issue:
Very similar issue like this when i first got my system running, Ie the bad cmos checksum errors etc key board errors,
I ran memtest many times and no errors,So I RMA: my mobo and the ram and it was a faulty ram stick.

Now i have once again ran memtest for 10hrs and i got no errors.

Ps. I have no clue what E1 post debug is because its not in the user book.
Any help much appreciated. Good posts will be rewarded. heh.
Sorry for the slab of text I'm not very good with grammar.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Hey Everyone i was wondering if you could give me some help with my UD5.
I get Error Debug of E1 when booting from s3 sleep.
E1 random sometimes along with Cmos Checksum error, Keyboard has not been found error's from cold boot.

I'm wondering once again if its a bad board or if it's the ram causing the problems.
(Or my ATI Gpu, Its been having display driver freeze a lot also)
Blue screen Shows up with system service exception with 0X0000003B.On shutdown and start up sometimes or during normal use. I know 03B is normally Vcore issue but im NOT overclocking.
Running F6 Bios
6x 2gb OCZ i7 edition sticks (Currently at 1066mhz) 
I was running at 1600mhz 1.65v for some time.
The only new thing i have added to my system was the F4 2Tb Hdd ( was not detected in windows the other day rebooted and it came up ) 
And the additional OCZ 6gb ram kit.
Previous issue:
Very similar issue like this when i first got my system running, Ie the bad cmos checksum errors etc key board errors,
I ran memtest many times and no errors,So I RMA: my mobo and the ram and it was a faulty ram stick.

Now i have once again ran memtest for 10hrs and i got no errors.

Ps. I have no clue what E1 post debug is because its not in the user book.
Any help much appreciated. Good posts will be rewarded. heh.
Sorry for the slab of text I'm not very good with grammar.


I suggest trying a minor OC to like 3.6 and test for stability.

This way you can learn your settings and test while your at it.

I bet you are lacking voltage somewhere and OCing you will learn to increase where needed.

Or try bumping QPI, Vcore, and maybe IOH a little over stock.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Shouldn't it work on stock voltages when i'm not overclocking though? I know i can jump bump up my cpu multi and have 3.7ghz 24/7 stable without any voltage increase but i still cant resume from s3 sleep or anything thats very hdd/ memory intensive. Still not sure on ram or mobo ><


----------



## YerMother

I have always had trouble with sleep mode. I don't bother anymore.

I had a Asus P5Q Deluxe for a while though and that was fine. Left it for a day come back anf it would be fine. But both my Gigabyte EP45 Extreme & my new UD5 have the same issue. (Only when OC'd though - fine when standard)

I have read a post somewhere, that USB devices can cause problems


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Shouldn't it work on stock voltages when i'm not overclocking though? I know i can jump bump up my cpu multi and have 3.7ghz 24/7 stable without any voltage increase but i still cant resume from s3 sleep or anything thats very hdd/ memory intensive. Still not sure on ram or mobo ><


Stock does not always mean stabile. You have your system maxed out with the 980 and 12 Gigs of RAM and a nice GPU, something has to give, asking all of them to draw power at the minimum is probably straining the system.

I have a Xeon that needs LLC turned on to be stable and it's only a couple weeks old.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Hey Everyone i was wondering if you could give me some help with my UD5.
I get Error Debug of E1 when booting from s3 sleep.
E1 random sometimes along with Cmos Checksum error, Keyboard has not been found error's from cold boot.

I'm wondering once again if its a bad board or if it's the ram causing the problems.
(Or my ATI Gpu, Its been having display driver freeze a lot also)
Blue screen Shows up with system service exception with 0X0000003B.On shutdown and start up sometimes or during normal use. I know 03B is normally Vcore issue but im NOT overclocking.
Running F6 Bios
6x 2gb OCZ i7 edition sticks (Currently at 1066mhz) 
I was running at 1600mhz 1.65v for some time.
The only new thing i have added to my system was the F4 2Tb Hdd ( was not detected in windows the other day rebooted and it came up ) 
And the additional OCZ 6gb ram kit.
Previous issue:
Very similar issue like this when i first got my system running, Ie the bad cmos checksum errors etc key board errors,
I ran memtest many times and no errors,So I RMA: my mobo and the ram and it was a faulty ram stick.

Now i have once again ran memtest for 10hrs and i got no errors.

Ps. I have no clue what E1 post debug is because its not in the user book.
Any help much appreciated. Good posts will be rewarded. heh.
Sorry for the slab of text I'm not very good with grammar.


6 x 2GB ram. Two sets rather than one matched set? If so, does not always work easily. You can read above there was the 3 x 4GB recommendation. Just a thought.

I haven't had a board yet that liked waking up, but then I do overclock. I tend to disable such things.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Hmm ill try bumping up my vcore a little tomorrow night, im about to go to bed.
before that ill take out one of the ram sets (well i think one of them lol mixed dimms now)
Both sets should be identical timings etc.
If i can't get my system stable ill remove my hdd's and install a fresh os onto my backup drive and see if its stable under s3 and shutdowns.
If not then maybe i can RMA my cpu / memory / mobo.
Depending on what one has a fault. (I don't even know if Australia accepts RMA for cpus.)


----------



## alancsalt

Look for serials on the ram sticks to try to make sure they are in their matched sets. I've been told it's not good to mix them up, and had trouble getting two sets of 2 x 1GB 1066 DDR2 to work together once myself. Gave up and bought 2 x 2GB.


----------



## SadistBlinx

>.> Well the ram sets have identical timings and voltage + Part numbers are all identical as well. Cpuz cant even differentiate between them.
Last time i checked when installing them there was no serials on the ram sticks.
Ill pull one out in the morning.


----------



## alancsalt

Hope I'm misinformed then.


----------



## Sin0822

guys I think I might have to make a G1 killer board thread, or you think we should add them and X58-OC into here?

i am thinking separate thread just because.


----------



## porkchop1337

i have 3 260's in the pc and i can only see 2 way sli
anyone know what to do to get 3 way working ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12335714*
> guys I think I might have to make a G1 killer board thread, or you think we should add them and X58-OC into here?
> 
> i am thinking separate thread just because.


I think that is up to you SIN. You already have a lot on your plate but it makes sense to me to keep all the same Brand and Chipset to the same thread.

I hope the X58-OC is not going to break the bank, I really want to try one out.

Porkchop, make sure you have the right drivers.


----------



## Avidean

Finished my build for the moment. Looking for 4.2 ghz. Having a hell of a time refreshing my knowledge on OCing this i7 920 anyone want to offer up suggested MIT setting for 21 x 200 to get me started. Or direct me to where I would find them.


----------



## Sin0822

hopfully i will get the killer and see fi the BIOS and board seem like the OC woudl be the same, same goes for X58-OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean;12339093*
> Finished my build for the moment. Looking for 4.2 ghz. Having a hell of a time refreshing my knowledge on OCing this i7 920 anyone want to offer up suggested MIT setting for 21 x 200 to get me started. Or direct me to where I would find them.


Ppls joining this club add a bios template of their oc in a post. It goes into a database linked on the first page of this thread. So there is a collection of bios template links at UD5/UD7 Owners Club OFFICIAL SPREAD SHEET!
Check out the 4.2 ones.

Um, you probably don't need a sig duplicating system specs


----------



## porkchop1337

i still cant get 3 way sli to work


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porkchop1337;12340430*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still cant get 3 way sli to work


Is this any help? http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=183648


----------



## porkchop1337

anyone have 3 way sli on gigabyte x58 ud7 ?


----------



## Sin0822

yes i have tried it on the UD5 which has the same layout and everything. Worked just fine, GTX 570 x2 and one GT220 kind a waste of GT220


----------



## wakiDabeast

i have ud3 and im mad at ittt

I tried highering my clocks from 3.5 ghz to even more and then it wouldn't boot once then i reset bio and tried overclocking a little just back to 3.5/1333 mhz and windows 7 wont boot at all i get the blue screen (its a window failure one not normal one). Also before this whenever i overclocking past 3.5 ghz /1333 mhz or loaded my xmp profile one stick of RAM won't be read.

Now I'm trying to update BIOS and it won't work it says id error im using a usb flash drive. Please send me link of latest BIOS for the GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.0.

I was told i should go here for help


----------



## freakb18c1

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...d3r_2.x_fe.exe

take a look at some members settings to give you an idea on how to overclock.

---920---
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9154246-post112.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9990090-post509.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10638207-post706.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10798581-post753.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829440-post775.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10871634-post829.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121424-post90.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9612697-post338.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9654444-post378.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10829278-post774.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/11064417-post1124.html
4.2Ghz http://www.overclock.net/11072493-post1137.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/11164641-post1295.html
4.4GHz http://www.overclock.net/9121101-post87.html
4.515GHz http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html

---930---
3.52GHZ http://www.overclock.net/11201765-post1317.html
3.8GHz http://www.overclock.net/9429262-post246.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/9437957-post263.html
4.0GHz http://www.overclock.net/10099365-post553.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/9679887-post400.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10408902-post660.html
4.2GHz http://www.overclock.net/10847675-post807.html
4.3GHz http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html
4.3GHz http://www.overclock.net/11417090-post1528.html


----------



## Rafiluccio

hi, I finally managed to bring my 950 to 4.2 ghz with 12 GB ram corsair 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v vengeance (3800 ram set at the 1600 uncore 7-9-8-20-86-1) ... with UD7 rev2 ... FD1 bios ...

see this as a setting for his dayli??

thank you very much









GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 rev2 bios Fd1

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4200
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: disabled 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: all
CPU Multi Threading........................: enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3800
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:101
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: auto
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: auto
> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: auto
Profile QPI Voltage........................: auto
Channel Interleaving.......................: auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 20
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: auto
tRRD ......................................: auto
tWTR ......................................: auto
tWR........................................: auto
tWTP.......................................: auto
tWL........................................: auto
tRFC.......................................: 86
tRTP.......................................: auto
tFAW.......................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: auto
Different Ranks............................: auto
On The Same Rank...........................: auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: auto
Different Ranks............................: auto
On The Same Rank...........................: auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1,33v
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1,43v
CPU PLL....................................: auto
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: auto
QPI PLL....................................: auto
IOH Core...................................: auto
ICH I/O....................................: auto
ICH Core...................................: auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1,62v
DRAM Termination...........................: auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: auto
Virtualization Technology..................: auto


----------



## jfromcand

for sure I here you. by the way you should check out my daughts blog. Thank a person Jack and Whilst gary. Thank you both on your kind greetings. I've replied to your articles below...

Jack -- I agree that it can be useful to have more people with impairments involved in accessibility and commenting on the ease of access of sites. However, my better half is, in part, a web developer, and by means of me he had acquired very interested in ease of access issues even though his only impairment has been six and a half feet tall! For him or her the virtual entire world is the only one in which his height doesn't get in the way!

All too often individuals who actually face difficulties in terms of accessibility get ignored. I'm sick of being told a site *is* accessible when I realize darned well it isn't really - not to me anyway! Even various other impaired people occasionally tell me that some thing is accessible because their particular assistance technology functions, but that doesn't mean that mine, and my very particular strategies to accessing the internet, in addition does. Anyway, this is not to say there aren't a lot of people out there without impairments how do great are employed in terms of accessibility!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfromcand*


for sure I here you. by the way you should check out my daughts blog. Thank a person Jack and Whilst gary. Thank you both on your kind greetings. I've replied to your articles below...

Jack -- I agree that it can be useful to have more people with impairments involved in accessibility and commenting on the ease of access of sites. However, my better half is, in part, a web developer, and by means of me he had acquired very interested in ease of access issues even though his only impairment has been six and a half feet tall! For him or her the virtual entire world is the only one in which his height doesn't get in the way!

All too often individuals who actually face difficulties in terms of accessibility get ignored. I'm sick of being told a site *is* accessible when I realize darned well it isn't really - not to me anyway! Even various other impaired people occasionally tell me that some thing is accessible because their particular assistance technology functions, but that doesn't mean that mine, and my very particular strategies to accessing the internet, in addition does. Anyway, this is not to say there aren't a lot of people out there without impairments how do great are employed in terms of accessibility!


W.T.H are you talking about? IDK if you registered for the wrong site all together or just posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Lol, I have done that..


----------



## kmss1

LOL! Somebody was hittin' somethin' a little too hard! Or maybe just naturally confused...?


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio;12344017*
> hi, I finally managed to bring my 950 to 4.2 ghz with 12 GB ram corsair 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v vengeance (3800 ram set at the 1600 uncore 7-9-8-20-86-1) ... with UD7 rev2 ... FD1 bios ...
> 
> see this as a setting for his dayli??
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 rev2 bios Fd1
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21x
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4200
> > Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
> 
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: disabled
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: all
> CPU Multi Threading........................: enabled
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: disabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: disabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................: enabled
> CPU EIST Function..........................: enabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: enabled
> 
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: auto
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.20
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: auto
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3800
> >>>>> Standard Clock Control
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:101
> >>>>> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mv
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mv
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: auto
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: auto
> > Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> Performance Enhance........................: turbo
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: quick
> Profile DDR Voltage........................: auto
> Profile QPI Voltage........................: auto
> Channel Interleaving.......................: auto
> Rank Interleaving..........................: auto
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
> Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
> tRCD.......................................: 9
> tRP........................................: 8
> tRAS.......................................: 20
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
> tRC........................................: auto
> tRRD ......................................: auto
> tWTR ......................................: auto
> tWR........................................: auto
> tWTP.......................................: auto
> tWL........................................: auto
> tRFC.......................................: 86
> tRTP.......................................: auto
> tFAW.......................................: auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: auto
> Round Trip Latency.........................: auto
> 
> > Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
> Different DIMMs............................: auto
> Different Ranks............................: auto
> On The Same Rank...........................: auto
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
> Different DIMMs............................: auto
> Different Ranks............................: auto
> On The Same Rank...........................: auto
> 
> > Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>> CPU
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 2
> CPU Vcore..................................: 1,33v
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: auto
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1,43v
> CPU PLL....................................: auto
> >>> MCH/ICH
> PCIE.......................................: auto
> QPI PLL....................................: auto
> IOH Core...................................: auto
> ICH I/O....................................: auto
> ICH Core...................................: auto
> >>> Dram
> DRAM Voltage...............................: 1,62v
> DRAM Termination...........................: auto
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................: auto
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................: auto
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................: auto
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................: auto
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................: auto
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................: auto
> 
> > Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> Isochronous Support........................: auto
> Virtualization Technology..................: auto


do not you tell me if it is set right ... DTIE that I can keep it in dayli use?









I have a system of liquid Ybris black sun with TFC 240 rad ...

temp 65 ° in full ...

dayli I can keep it in use?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromcand;12344535*
> for sure I here you. by the way you should check out my daughts blog. Thank a person Jack and Whilst gary. Thank you both on your kind greetings. I've replied to your articles below...
> 
> Jack -- I agree that it can be useful to have more people with impairments involved in accessibility and commenting on the ease of access of sites. However, my better half is, in part, a web developer, and by means of me he had acquired very interested in ease of access issues even though his only impairment has been six and a half feet tall! For him or her the virtual entire world is the only one in which his height doesn't get in the way!
> 
> All too often individuals who actually face difficulties in terms of accessibility get ignored. I'm sick of being told a site *is* accessible when I realize darned well it isn't really - not to me anyway! Even various other impaired people occasionally tell me that some thing is accessible because their particular assistance technology functions, but that doesn't mean that mine, and my very particular strategies to accessing the internet, in addition does. Anyway, this is not to say there aren't a lot of people out there without impairments how do great are employed in terms of accessibility!


can you say TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio;12347164*
> do not you tell me if it is set right ... DTIE that I can keep it in dayli use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a system of liquid Ybris black sun with TFC 240 rad ...
> 
> temp 65 ° in full ...
> 
> dayli I can keep it in use?


Yes, if it is stable you can keep it for daily use.


----------



## kmss1

Troll?


----------



## porkchop1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12341947*
> yes i have tried it on the UD5 which has the same layout and everything. Worked just fine, GTX 570 x2 and one GT220 kind a waste of GT220


ill try just useing the last pci express slot and see if it works


----------



## Sin0822

i might have been the last one, but I don't think it was, teh was the empyslot right next to the GTX 570 that takes up two slots.

BTW kille rboardon the way.


----------



## cableguy187

Hi everyone..

I have been trying to get myUD7, i7 950 and corsair 9,9,9,24/1600 stable around 4ghz..

I have tried most suggestions I have foun don this thread as well as the templates on page #1.. Nothing works.. What am I missing?

I have tested my ram- all ok (12gig)

Could someone please give me a hand via pm to point me in the correct direction?

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cableguy187*


Hi everyone..

I have been trying to get myUD7, i7 950 and corsair 9,9,9,24/1600 stable around 4ghz..

I have tried most suggestions I have foun don this thread as well as the templates on page #1.. Nothing works.. What am I missing?

I have tested my ram- all ok (12gig)

Could someone please give me a hand via pm to point me in the correct direction?

Thanks


Welcome to OCN.

What do you have stable so far and what is your current settings?


----------



## Sin0822

you are probably using too much RAM, you are going to have to increase your qpi/vtt voltage. But we can't know until you fill out a post like the ones on the first page


----------



## cableguy187

Thanks for the replies..

I cnat get anything stable..

What would be a good starting point to aim for? Have to run out for a while but I will fill out the form on post #1 later tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

That "troll" is a spammer. Connects to ads, and if u google a portion of text u can see how many sites he's posted that piece on.


----------



## cableguy187

Ok... I reset my bios, removed 6 gig of ram and seem to be stable now @ 4ghz..

Will post the exact settings in a bit..


----------



## porkchop1337

wel i got 3 way sli to work but i had to remove the ide cable behind the last card


----------



## cableguy187

The link to the bios template is to Fileden??

Could someone please post the file?


----------



## Sin0822

which one?


----------



## cableguy187

The bios template so I can post my settings?


----------



## battlecryawesome

delete


----------



## Sin0822

i didn't make this thread in the beginning i was given the first post after the thread maker didn't want to do it anymore.

just fill out your settings copied from the templates of others. OR quote me and you will see how you can fill it out.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: 
CPU Multi Threading........................: 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: 
CPU EIST Function..........................: 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
Performance Enhance........................: 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: 
CPU Vcore..................................: 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 
CPU PLL....................................: 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:

[B]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/B]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: 
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## cableguy187

Thanks Sin!

Here are my settings after removing 6 gig ram and resetting the bios..

I would like to go higher (I have good cooling)









Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/Size]

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 24x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.00
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: Auto
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.0 ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3333 Ghz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 166
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10x
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1667
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 10.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1667
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175v
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto (6)
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto (4)
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.35v
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto (locked in blue)
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.335
CPU PLL....................................: Auto
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.64v
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only

GOOC Lean Mode.............................: N/A, Rev 1.0 Board
GOOC extreme clock.........................: 
GOOC extreme temp..........................:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## NoGuru

Love this board! http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2124928_noguru_cpu_z_xeon_w3530_5253.88_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12376802*
> Love this board! http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2124928_noguru_cpu_z_xeon_w3530_5253.88_mhz


Nice going NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12376855*
> Nice going NoGuru


Thanks bro! I just posted some pics of benching in your 950 club.


----------



## Sin0822

very nice no guru, i get my G1 assassin boar din tomorrow I will post some pics and get you guys excited. Who is excited! I know X58A-OC is more exciting, but hell i am excited for both. LOL I think i am going to sell my X58A-UD5 rev 2.0 though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12377788*
> very nice no guru, i get my G1 assassin boar din tomorrow I will post some pics and get you guys excited. Who is excited! I know X58A-OC is more exciting, but hell i am excited for both. LOL I think i am going to sell my X58A-UD5 rev 2.0 though.


Definitely want pics. Are you going to review the board? If not can you just share what the BIOS layout is like?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


very nice no guru, i get my G1 assassin boar din tomorrow I will post some pics and get you guys excited. Who is excited! I know X58A-OC is more exciting, but hell i am excited for both. LOL I think i am going to sell my X58A-UD5 rev 2.0 though.


I was also going to go G1.Assassin until I found out it doesn't do Quad-SLI.







I've bought a UD9 in the meantime but might also get a X58A-OC if it ends up being better than the UD9.

On another note: I have a UD9 that I will be going sub-zero with for some serious overclocking. What kind of memory does the UD9 like best? Elpida Hyper sticks like Super Talent CL8 2200 / A-data XPG Plus / Dominator GTX2?

Anyone use some of those fancy new Ripjaw's that supposedly can do CL6 at 2100+ on these UD boards?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I was also going to go G1.Assassin until I found out it doesn't do Quad-SLI.







I've bought a UD9 in the meantime but might also get a X58A-OC if it ends up being better than the UD9.

On another note: I have a UD9 that I will be going sub-zero with for some serious overclocking. What kind of memory does the UD9 like best? Elpida Hyper sticks like Super Talent CL8 2200 / A-data XPG Plus / Dominator GTX2?

Anyone use some of those fancy new Ripjaw's that supposedly can do CL6 at 2100+ on these UD boards?


Any of that RAM will work good, just a matter of finding them.


----------



## Sin0822

yea of course I will, it was delivered at 9am, and i am still at work, i will try to get some pics and stuff up before i got out with my GF, but of course she has first priority.

Also idk about quad SLI, it does quad crossfirex, but that is because you can use their SLI bridges like that, it is very hard to find a quad SLI bridge.

I am excited to see it, i hear its thr eretail package, but its also a pre-production board meaning its not the final board.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


yea of course I will, it was delivered at 9am, and i am still at work, i will try to get some pics and stuff up before i got out with my GF, but of course she has first priority.

Also idk about quad SLI, it does quad crossfirex, but that is because you can use their SLI bridges like that, it is very hard to find a quad SLI bridge.

I am excited to see it, i hear its thr eretail package, but its also a pre-production board meaning its not the final board.


The G1.Assassin doesn't have 2x NF200. Thats the reason no-quad sli.


----------



## Sin0822

well yes but the manufacturer also needs to provide the bridge which is very hard to come by. The X58A-OC will be out soon enough, probably not by end of February. The G1 series will be out and you will see their price, very high. Make me think the X58A-OC will be the price of the UD9. 
G1-Assasian $ 529
G1-Sniper $ 449
G1-Guerrila $ 349

Anyways its a sick board for most people, proper SLI spacing, and crossfirex spacing, lol its got more LEDs than it has mosfets. Although the version i have i don't think is the final retail version.

some people thought the G1 series would be OC limited, they are not in any way, they do have a front OC button tho.

honestly its a perfect board for a gamer.

It competes VERY well with the R3E.


----------



## CallsignVega

I am curious as to how many of the Assassins Gigabyte will sell considering the R3E is like $200 cheaper. But none the less, very cool mobo.


----------



## cuzspeed

someone know where can i find all these files... because i downloaded it just a few month ago but i have a problem with my ssd.s and i lost everything.. need some help. PS. idont remember where i downloaded it.. thanks
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/file0035f.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/file0037d.jpg/


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;12388554*
> I am curious as to how many of the Assassins Gigabyte will sell considering the R3E is like $200 cheaper. But none the less, very cool mobo.


Yea i know, but considering the sound features it has, such as 5 real dedicated physical audio amplifiers, the Ethernet controller, and all the sound options. The looks (it has LEDs in the heatsink). Also it supports 4 way crossfirex, which is another attractive offer. The lower model has less PCI-E but is closer to teh price range. This board actually has a beefier capacitor bank and VRM for the board, actually very impressive i am going to draw it all out for myself tomorrow. I can see why they sent me this board.

Get this, i think this is a first for GB, 5 4pin PWM controlled fan headers, to be controlled by easytune. Support for 3TB HDDs. a LOT of USB3.0 as well as front panel USB 3.0, usb, and esata, and a OC button. It has more LEDs than any board i have ever seen.

It comes with get this blck SATA cables, finally, i can't believe they gave us blue with the P67 boards lol.

Its just very fine tuned for a specific audience which isn't us, and it definitely delivers.

To be very honest, i thought i wouldn't like it, but its one hell of a board, honestly. I can't even imagine what they have done with the X58A-OC.

i have to be honest if you don't need crossfire4 way support, and you are us, the lower versions would suit us just fine, and be a close match to the R3e, this top version is really a UD9 replacement without NF200s. And it correctly priced as so, that being said the UD9 was overpriced, but then again it was a limited edition OC board. I will go into everything in my review, but I can give you guys a few pics. This board is gorgeous.

Anyways, that is my initial take, i will look for its weaknesses other than price. But if I was a gamer who can afford more than one GTX 500 series GPU i would buy this mobo or its variant.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12390911*
> Yea i know, but considering the sound features it has, such as 5 real dedicated physical audio amplifiers, the Ethernet controller, and all the sound options. The looks (it has LEDs in the heatsink). Also it supports 4 way crossfirex, which is another attractive offer. The lower model has less PCI-E but is closer to teh price range. This board actually has a beefier capacitor bank and VRM for the board, actually very impressive i am going to draw it all out for myself tomorrow. I can see why they sent me this board.
> 
> Get this, i think this is a first for GB, 5 4pin PWM controlled fan headers, to be controlled by easytune. Support for 3TB HDDs. a LOT of USB3.0 as well as front panel USB 3.0, usb, and esata, and a OC button. It has more LEDs than any board i have ever seen.
> 
> It comes with get this blck SATA cables, finally, i can't believe they gave us blue with the P67 boards lol.
> 
> Its just very fine tuned for a specific audience which isn't us, and it definitely delivers.
> 
> To be very honest, i thought i wouldn't like it, but its one hell of a board, honestly. I can't even imagine what they have done with the X58A-OC.
> 
> i have to be honest if you don't need crossfire4 way support, and you are us, the lower versions would suit us just fine, and be a close match to the R3e, this top version is really a UD9 replacement without NF200s. And it correctly priced as so, that being said the UD9 was overpriced, but then again it was a limited edition OC board. I will go into everything in my review, but I can give you guys a few pics. This board is gorgeous.
> 
> Anyways, that is my initial take, i will look for its weaknesses other than price. But if I was a gamer who can afford more than one GTX 500 series GPU i would buy this mobo or its variant.


Does it not have any NF200's? If not, then a quad-crossfire setup would all run at like 8x PCI-e max which would slow it down a tad. Will you also be getting in a X58X-OC to review?


----------



## Sin0822

as far as i know yes, but that board won't be releasing at the same time this one is.

Anyways this board doesn't have an NF200 chipset, but that is also because NF200 can increase latency. If you haven't noticed that is no different from 8x to 16x other than in some benchmarks and with resolutions higher than 1900x1200, which i personally don't have. yes i know you do though. So it would bother you. I am not telling you to buy this board, but if you want features on your board, like a lot this this is the board to get or try to find a UD9, or stick with a P67A-UD7. I am pretty sure you just want something that will look good at 2600x1600, so idk what you wanna do. All I am saying is that this board is meant to be the ROG competitor and its going to do its job.


----------



## NoGuru

Hicookie tearing up an 990X and the OC Orange 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0X9LSLDM6E[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Zmanster

I'm thinking about (a few months down the road when ivy bridge comes out) to upgrade my sig rig. I would like to take my gigabyte x58-ud3r mobo and use it for an htpc set up. My question is this: will the ud3r mobo fit in this case?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235001

Newegg states the case will accomodate an ATX board but I'm not sure if the ud3r is a regular size ATX mobo or an E-ATX mobo because it does allow for tri-sli/crossfire.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zmanster;12397083*
> I'm thinking about (a few months down the road when ivy bridge comes out) to upgrade my sig rig. I would like to take my gigabyte x58-ud3r mobo and use it for an htpc set up. My question is this: will the ud3r mobo fit in this case?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235001
> 
> Newegg states the case will accomodate an ATX board but I'm not sure if the ud3r is a regular size ATX mobo or an E-ATX mobo because it does allow for tri-sli/crossfire.


Yes it will fit. The UD3R is not an E-ATX.


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12397191*
> Yes it will fit. The UD3R is not an E-ATX.


Thanks for the quick response. Now waiting for Intel to get off their asses and get IB in the retail online stores! I hope sooner than later but with their screw ups with sandy bridge, I have a feeling it'll be quite some time before Ivy comes out of the woodwork.

+ rep for responding so quickly.


----------



## Seiphr

Just subscribed to this thread. Some good reading! I've been having some issues with Intel Rapid Storage Technology, every time I restart, it will not recognise my arrays or disks. There is no information there. Just the names. It also won't let me edit anything. It works if I reinstall, but that's not ideal!

Anyone had any issues like this or have any advice?

Cheers


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seiphr;12398937*
> Just subscribed to this thread. Some good reading! I've been having some issues with Intel Rapid Storage Technology, every time I restart, it will not recognise my arrays or disks. There is no information there. Just the names. It also won't let me edit anything. It works if I reinstall, but that's not ideal!
> 
> Anyone had any issues like this or have any advice?
> 
> Cheers


what is your ICH voltage set to in bios does this happen on factory default settings as well?


----------



## Seiphr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;12401098*
> what is your ICH voltage set to in bios does this happen on factory default settings as well?


Hey freakb18c1,

Thanks for the reply. I completely reinstalled everything to set up the raids a few days ago and it was happening before I overclocked anything. I don't think i've touched the ICH voltage anyways...I'll just boot it up and check though. Yeah, it's set at 1.1v (on auto). Actually, I've not got any overclock running atm.

Interestingly though, having just booted into windows...it seems to be ok today. But yesterday, it definitely wasn't and I haven't changed anything.

So you have an incling as to what might be causing it then?

Cheers


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seiphr;12405174*
> Hey freakb18c1,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I completely reinstalled everything to set up the raids a few days ago and it was happening before I overclocked anything. I don't think i've touched the ICH voltage anyways...I'll just boot it up and check though. Yeah, it's set at 1.1v (on auto). Actually, I've not got any overclock running atm.
> 
> Interestingly though, having just booted into windows...it seems to be ok today. But yesterday, it definitely wasn't and I haven't changed anything.
> 
> So you have an incling as to what might be causing it then?
> 
> Cheers


Well i can almost replicate your issue if i undervolt the ICH... i would try setting it to 1.2v and see what happens.


----------



## battlecryawesome

@ Nog .Thanks or as my friends in china would say 谢谢.
Your P/M s are full.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12407619*
> @ Nog .Thanks or as my friends in china would say 谢谢.
> Your P/M s are full.


Ahhh, fine I will delet some.









Man, I made my own Sushi this morning to have at lunch...um um good!


----------



## Cele303

Playing with UD7 bclk and 980X on air

F8g is great bios, slow mode works great and I love 980X chip

262 bclk squeezed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659905


----------



## DBEAU

I have a X58A-UD3R that takes quite a long time to POST. Has anybody else had this issue.

It seems do hang for a minute after it shows the processor info. Sometimes it doesn't even show the processor. It just stalls for a minute and then shows the memory info and boots. This happens even with stock settings and the ram has been tested and is fine.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


Playing with UD7 bclk and 980X on air

F8g is great bios, slow mode works great and I love 980X chip

262 bclk squeezed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659905


BAh, you knocked me into forth on Hwbot for referance clocks. Really great work









What did you have PCI-E set at?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I have a X58A-UD3R that takes quite a long time to POST. Has anybody else had this issue.

It seems do hang for a minute after it shows the processor info. Sometimes it doesn't even show the processor. It just stalls for a minute and then shows the memory info and boots. This happens even with stock settings and the ram has been tested and is fine.


Same with my rev 2.0 x58a-ud3r


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Same with my rev 2.0 x58a-ud3r


The weird part is that it hasn't always done this. It started after maybe 3 months.


----------



## Cele303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12413346*
> BAh, you knocked me into forth on Hwbot for referance clocks. Really great work:thumb:
> 
> What did you have PCI-E set at?


Thanks man, I love UD7 very much, great board









PCI-E 115, IOH 1.36V, boot in windows 259 + ET6 up to 262

yes, hwbot first place with UD7


----------



## Seiphr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;12405790*
> Well i can almost replicate your issue if i undervolt the ICH... i would try setting it to 1.2v and see what happens.


I'll give it a go and see if it happens again. Thanks for your help! I'll post again in a few days and let you know.


----------



## Sin0822

Hey i got my review done very early this morning, http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...iew-depth.html

I hope you guys like it.

Anyways that is some very nice blck.


----------



## kmss1

Very nice job Sin, but I think I'll pass. I'm in love with my UD7 2.0!


----------



## NoGuru

It defiantly has some very interesting features. Still hoping the OC Orange is going to be released soon.


----------



## porkchop1337

my g15 dont play good with the x58 ud7 i have to use a older keyboard to see mb intrlligent tweaker serttings .
thank god i learned


----------



## Sin0822




----------



## NoGuru

I just got a raging H-ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin0822

LOL I think you and everyone else that saw the board! lol, i am going to start a new thread G1 and OC combines what do you guys think? its just not enough room in this thread's first post.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


LOL I think you and everyone else that saw the board! lol, i am going to start a new thread G1 and OC combines what do you guys think? its just not enough room in this thread's first post.


Sounds good to me. I have never been this excited for a board before.


----------



## Sin0822

me either man!









BTW i am selling my X58A-UD5 rev 2.0 right now.


----------



## cigarbug

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev2

BIOS Link

CPU Z Link

Code:


Code:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R Rev2
Cooling: Custom Loop (see bottom)
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) 4.25GHz ( 185x23)4.35GHz ( 189x23)4.32 Ghz (180x24)
STATUSStable 20 IBTStable 10 IBTTesting
Temps (Peak) Processor 071c81c 79c
> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................ 36x 36x 36x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz) 4.25GHz ( 185x23)4.347GHz ( 189x23)4.32 Ghz (180x24)

> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech.................. Disabled DisabledEnabled
CPU Cores Enabled.......................... All All All
CPU Multi Threading........................ Enabled Enabled Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)â€¦ Disabled Disabled Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support... Disabled Disabled Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................ Disabled DisabledDisabled
CPU EIST Function.......................... Disabled DisabledDisabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT..................... Disabled Disabled Disabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................ x36  x36 x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz) 6.66GHz6.8Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio......................... x20x20x20
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz) 3700MHz3780 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control................... Enabled EnabledEnabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................ 185189180
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)............. Disabled DisabledDisabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)............. 101010
Memory Frequency(MHz)...................... 185018901800
PCI Express Frequency(MHz)................. 100100100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV)....................... 800mV  800mV  800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)............... 900mV  900mV  900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................   0ps    0ps    0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................   0ps    0ps    0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)............. Disabled Disabled Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)............. 10 1010
Memory Frequency(MHz)...................... 185018901800
Performance Enhance........................ Extreme Extreme Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)............... Expert Expert Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................ 1.64V 1.64V 1.64V
Profile QPI Voltage........................ Auto Auto Auto
Channel Interleaving....................... Auto Auto Auto
Rank Interleaving.......................... Auto Auto Auto
">>>>> Channel A, B, & C"
"> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]"

">>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control"
Cas Latency Time........................... 998
tRCD....................................... 999
tRP........................................ 998
tRAS.......................................242424
">>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control"
tRC........................................ Auto Auto Auto
tRRD ...................................... Auto AutoAuto
tWTR ...................................... AutoAuto Auto
tWR........................................ AutoAuto Auto
tWTP....................................... Auto Auto Auto
tWL........................................ Auto Auto Auto
tRFC....................................... Auto Auto Auto
tRTP....................................... Auto Auto Auto
tFAW....................................... Auto AutoAuto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................1t1t1t
">>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control"
B2B CAS Delay.............................. Auto Auto Auto
Round Trip Latency......................... Auto Auto Auto

"> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]"

">>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads"
Different DIMMs............................ Auto Auto Auto
Different Ranks............................ Auto Auto Auto
On The Same Rank........................... Auto Auto Auto
">>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes"
Different DIMMs............................ Auto Auto Auto
Different Ranks............................ Auto Auto Auto
On The Same Rank........................... Auto Auto Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration....................... Level 1 Level 2 Level 2
CPU Vcore.................................. NORMAL NORMAL NORMAL
xDynamic Vcore(DVID)....................... +0.1625+0.175+0.1625
CPU-Z reportsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. 1.3921.4241.45
QPI/VTT Voltage............................ 1.3551.3751.355
CPU PLL.................................... 1.880V 1.880V 1.80V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE....................................... Auto Auto Auto
QPI PLL.................................... Auto Auto Auto
IOH Core...................................1.121.121.12
ICH I/O.................................... Auto Auto Auto
ICH Core...................................1.11.11.1
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage............................... 1.640V 1.640V 1.640V
DRAM Termination........................... Auto Auto Auto
Ch-A Data VRef............................. Auto Auto Auto
Ch-B Data VRef............................. Auto Auto Auto
Ch-C Data VRef............................. Auto Auto Auto
Ch-A Address VRef.......................... Auto Auto Auto
Ch-B Address VRef.......................... Auto Auto Auto
Ch-C Address VRef.......................... Auto Auto Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
Isochronous Support........................ Auto Auto Auto
Virtualization Technology.................. Disabled Disabled Disabled

SATA III Controller DisabledDisabled Disabled
USB 3.0 Controller  Disabled Disabled Disabled
HDD SMART CapabilityEnabledEnabledEnabled

Cooling: 
PumpMP350
RadXSPC RX360
CPU BlockApogee GT
GPU BlockEK Full
ResDanger Den
Fans3xScythe Gen Typoons @ [email protected]
Stress Test: IntelBurn Test Max/32 threads


----------



## fshizl

I will post it here... Anyone selling or want to trade their UD7 Rev 1 for my UD5 Rev 1 + Money???

I posted a link on the wanted section and also have my UD5 listed to try to sell...

I would prefer rev 1 as the waterblock for the board is easier to find than the rev 2...


----------



## fshizl

Crap double post lag..


----------



## porkchop1337




----------



## Sin0822

i love lainli I got a nice server case of theirs right here!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;12454760*
> I will post it here... Anyone selling or want to trade their UD7 Rev 1 for my UD5 Rev 1 + Money???
> 
> I posted a link on the wanted section and also have my UD5 listed to try to sell...
> 
> I would prefer rev 1 as the waterblock for the board is easier to find than the rev 2...


UD7 sold to fshizl. I will ship it tomorrow.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


UD7 sold to fshizl. I will ship it tomorrow.


Hope that means u *are* buying an X58-OC...


----------



## Sin0822

its going to be one SICK board believe me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12473326*
> Hope that means u *are* buying an X58-OC...


I hope so too, but I am having financial trouble right now. My Truck broke and is to much money to fix so me and the wife are sharing a car.

I love her but it's a good thing we don't work together or that would just be too much time with each other


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12440728*


Dang, OC has 2x PCI-e 8x slots (only one NF200) so no quad-SLI. Oh well, at least I still have a UD9.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;12477871*
> Dang, OC has 2x PCI-e 8x slots (only one NF200) so no quad-SLI. Oh well, at least I still have a UD9.


I can't much more than i did over at XS, but be happy you have a UD9 for your 4-way SLI.


----------



## JShort

I just posted my 4.3 OC on a fast and quiet (water cooled) build to run Adobe CS3 Production suite:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671194

I'm not a gamer, but thanks to all of you that are here that assisted in my "need for speed" for other reasons!

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JShort;12478400*
> I just posted my 4.3 OC on a fast and quiet (water cooled) build to run Adobe CS3 Production suite:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671194
> 
> I'm not a gamer, but thanks to all of you that are here that assisted in my "need for speed" for other reasons!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jim


Not bad for 24GB Jim. Hope it keeps behaving.


----------



## Pedros

Gigabyte is clever ... X58A-OC and G1 are very "niche" oriented ... and the other X58A-UD* are for all the other "general" users or "enthusiast but not that hardcore" users









Nice to see these new boards








Hoping the OC board is a good bet at a good price...


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12412770*
> I have a X58A-UD3R that takes quite a long time to POST. Has anybody else had this issue.
> 
> It seems do hang for a minute after it shows the processor info. Sometimes it doesn't even show the processor. It just stalls for a minute and then shows the memory info and boots. This happens even with stock settings and the ram has been tested and is fine.


I had the same experience with the slow boot (10 secs), but it seemed to stop when I disabled the SATA III controller. I assume you have the latest BIOS.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;12486955*
> Gigabyte is clever ... X58A-OC and G1 are very "niche" oriented ... and the other X58A-UD* are for all the other "general" users or "enthusiast but not that hardcore" users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see these new boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the OC board is a good bet at a good price...


yea still tho the UD boards can still do subzero with ease, they are very good like the UD9 lol.


----------



## almighty00

Hi guys i am still new to the overclocking arena so i haven't done much to the bclk n voltages yet. afraid to screw it up big time thou. But does anyone has the same problem as me as my front usb ports aren't capable of reading external hdd. And when it reads my thumb drives and memory cards its extremely slow. I enabled the turbo charge feature to charge my iphone and other devices could that be an issue??


----------



## Sin0822

when on/off charge is enabled i believe that data transfer cannot be done. It has to be turned off. i use the front ports without problems.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


I had the same experience with the slow boot (10 secs), but it seemed to stop when I disabled the SATA III controller. I assume you have the latest BIOS.










hmmm good idea. +1


----------



## stasio

Official beta BIOS is out:

GA-X58A-UD9 - F5l
GA-X58A-UD7 - F8k
GA-X58A-UD7 (2.0) - FD5
GA-X58A-UD5 - F7h
GA-X58A-UD5 (2.0) - FE2
GA-X58A-UD3R - F7j
GA-X58A-UD3R (2.0) - FF8
GA-X58-USB3 - F3j

-3TB+ HDD support
-18.Feb 11

* Please use the latest @BIOS or FLASHSPI.EXE to reflash BIOS- (size are now 2MB)


----------



## kash04

Anyone having any problems with GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2 Bios FD? 
i have a seagate barracuda xt 2tb drive on sata 6.0 on there, with 3 sticks of xms3 (12gb) on a 980, not oc'd when i update to FD, bios cannot find hdd, cleared cmos and everything, FC works, have not tried beta bios...

any ideas?


----------



## porkchop1337

all of my usb devices make my bios not work .
the ony way to see md intelligent tweaker (m.i.t. ) and get it to work is by unplugging my usb devices .
bios will not work with a logitech g15.
i cant do 3 way sli with the cable gigabyte sends useing a ide drives with x58a ud7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12490124*
> I had the same experience with the slow boot (10 secs), but it seemed to stop when I disabled the SATA III controller. I assume you have the latest BIOS.


That worked. Used to stop for awhile when 1504MHz ram came up during post. No more. +rep


----------



## dvanderslice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kash04*


Anyone having any problems with GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2 Bios FD? 
i have a seagate barracuda xt 2tb drive on sata 6.0 on there, with 3 sticks of xms3 (12gb) on a 980, not oc'd when i update to FD, bios cannot find hdd, cleared cmos and everything, FC works, have not tried beta bios...

any ideas?


Had the same problem with FD also. But i've had weird problems with the Sata 6/III Marvell controllers from the get go. I just ended up switching it to the Intel controller and it actually works much better on that (thanks to the support I got on here). But yes I have the same issue with FD and tried everything to get it to recognize to no avail, the strange thing is if I have TWO of those drives on the Marvell Sata III controller it detects them but it still has the weird problems I alluded to earlier. I have yet to see any benefit of having Sata III HDDs on that controller, i find that Solid State drives are the only thing really seeing any performance increase on that controller. You might want to go back in this thread to my previous posts and conversations I had on here to see some of the problems I had with that same drive and the headaches I had trying to get it to work as advertised on that controller.

I've done a good amount of benchmarking on all of the controllers with the XT drive and it gets its best results on the Intel controller by far. The "weird issues" I mentioned before is when I have XT drives either as the primary system drive or just running idle as a secondary drive....when any XT is being used to write or read it seems to just stall for a second, looking at it on a graph it just bottoms out and then continues on its way, for maybe less than a second but it never works continously, regardless of what XT and/or cable I'm using on the Marvell controller (if this makes any sense lol). It just seems to stall for a second. Its the strangest thing and wouldn't be noticed if I didn't do a lot of large transfers and file creation tasks that show this symptom. Every update I switch my XT's over to see if that issue has been resolved. First I thought it was the drives but I have a whole pile of them at work that I've brought home to test and its the same issue regardless of the type of cable used. I try the same tests on the Intel, no problems, the drive runs as fast as it does on the Marvell at its peak so the choice was clear on what controller to keep that drive on.


----------



## cigarbug

I need a little help with the power saving features...

I have these all disabled when testing for stability, but I want to throttle down and save/conserve energy when power is not really needed.

C1E
C3/C6/C7
THERMAL SUPPORT
EIST
PROCHOT

I'm not clear which will help [Enabled] and which should be disabled.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TBuTcher

This is what I have... (Im running OSX TonyMAcx86 Hackintosh OS) so all overclocks have to be done in BIOS.
Am I better to have Higher Multiplier and lower BClk or
Higher Bclk and Lower Multiplier?

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Ver 2.0 Bios FE
Intel Xenon W3680 6Core
Corsair Hydro Series H70 High Performance CPU Cooler CWCH70
Kingston HyperX 12GB KHX2000C9D3K 2000MHz Elpida + fan
MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Graphics Card BIOS Flash to N470GTX
Apple USB Full size Keyboard
2 x Seagate Momentus XT 2.5 500GB SATA 2 SSD Hybrid 7200RPM
Segate SATA3 2T
SATA Blu-Ray Writer LG
D-Link DBT-120 USB 2.0 Bluetooth Wireless Adapter
ANTEC 902 Case
Seasonic S12D 850W Power supply

I am only getting 7.75 for the GPU in the Cinebench 11.5
and I think around 11.? for the CPU
I am happy with the CPU so Far I think..
But the GPU score is pathetic compared to the others in the program..
How can I make the GPU run faster?
Do I change the Mhz in the BIOS or a different kext?
I am using the TonyMac NVidia driver downloaded from here.
PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Sin0822

um better to have higher blck=more performance. but it really wont matter because you don't notice the difference.


----------



## gazza30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


I need a little help with the power saving features...

I have these all disabled when testing for stability, but I want to throttle down and save/conserve energy when power is not really needed.

C1E
C3/C6/C7
THERMAL SUPPORT
EIST
PROCHOT

I'm not clear which will help [Enabled] and which should be disabled.

Thanks in advance.


C1E and EIST are power savers but you not remain stable after you enable them.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TBuTcher*


This is what I have... (Im running OSX TonyMAcx86 Hackintosh OS) so all overclocks have to be done in BIOS.
Am I better to have Higher Multiplier and lower BClk or 
Higher Bclk and Lower Multiplier?

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Ver 2.0 Bios FE
Intel Xenon W3680 6Core
Corsair Hydro Series H70 High Performance CPU Cooler CWCH70
Kingston HyperX 12GB KHX2000C9D3K 2000MHz Elpida + fan
MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Graphics Card BIOS Flash to N470GTX
Apple USB Full size Keyboard
2 x Seagate Momentus XT 2.5 500GB SATA 2 SSD Hybrid 7200RPM
Segate SATA3 2T
SATA Blu-Ray Writer LG
D-Link DBT-120 USB 2.0 Bluetooth Wireless Adapter
ANTEC 902 Case
Seasonic S12D 850W Power supply

I am only getting 7.75 for the GPU in the Cinebench 11.5
and I think around 11.? for the CPU
I am happy with the CPU so Far I think..
But the GPU score is pathetic compared to the others in the program..
How can I make the GPU run faster?
Do I change the Mhz in the BIOS or a different kext?
I am using the TonyMac NVidia driver downloaded from here.
PLEASE HELP.


Ah, the great Tony Mac








For GPU overclocking use software to change the Core and memory, core being first and most important.
I have been satisfied with my GPU performance on the hacken so I have never tried clocking the GPU on it so not sure if or where to find the software to do so.


----------



## alancsalt

I guess most'a you guys have already seen the vid of hicookie getting 7GHz on 990x on X58A-OC?

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/18899/..._oc/index.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I guess most'a you guys have already seen the vid of hicookie getting 7GHz on 990x on X58A-OC?

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/18899/..._oc/index.html


Yeah, I posted it a week ago, but I will watch it again.









Hey look, it's me Hicookie, I hit 7 GHz every day, lol.


----------



## Kilrt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009
My work in progress.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt;12556708*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009
> My work in progress.


Nice work Terry, grab an MIT from the fist post and let's take a look at your settings.


----------



## Sin0822

good you posted here, welcome


----------



## greatg

Hello All,

Well I've done my homework and have place an order for a ud7 rev 2. I'm planning on using water cooling and I was wondering if anyone had any "plumbing" diagrams showing how to connect the ud7 water block into the water cooling loop?


----------



## Sin0822

I would connect it after the CPU, so from pump to radiator to cpu block to mobo block to resivoir to pump. The problem is that the mobo block generates more heat so the water temp will be higher, that is why cooling the mobo is a waste unless you have a good enough radiator or two to cool down the extra heat from teh mobo block.


----------



## ihab7000

Hi ovewclockers and UD7 Owners,

I am new member,wner of X58A UD7 and CPU cori7 920 D0.Love to know what is overclocking! and how to overclock,as I have no knowledge,but really I admired your website.I filled the form to be a memeber and join you and followed the validation process too,but do not know whether I succeded to join as a memeber.Anyways here is my validation link :



I would like to know if my configrations are able to overclock or not ,because when I tried to use smart 6 prog that comes with the MB the system crashes.

Thanks in advance for all those who will help teach and advice me as I am a nube

ihab7000


----------



## Pedros

So my first X58A-UD7 Rev 1 action with a 3849A i7 920









This was a quick and dirty oc, just to try out ... i didn't optimize anything and i didn't use HT since i was going to bench a GTX580 for a review.

But i must confess, it worked at first with temperatures topping 68ºC while runing IBT ... not bad...

But my guess is that this chip needs less vcore than it's getting ( bios = 1.36875v )










21x215
Vcore: 1.36875v
qpi voltage: 1.33v
CPU PLL: 1.6v
PCIe Freq: 103
PCIe Voltage: 1.54v

Memory:
7-7-7-21-1T, 1720Mhz, 1.62v.

And the CPU/GPU score


----------



## NoGuru

Pedros, there is something very wrong with your Vantage run. You should be getting around 28000 for the CPU with Physics disabled.


----------



## Sin0822

yea something is very wrong.


----------



## NoGuru

Oh, maybe cause HT is off? IDK, why you would run Vantage with HT off though.


----------



## Sin0822

some people thin HT is bad for gaming, lol. lol..olo.


----------



## ihab7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt;12556708*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009
> My work in progress.


TK-SSD

If this is to me then thx so much TK-SSD
If not,here is my validation again

need your advice and direction on how to overclock and enhance my system.If it is needed that I shall change any piece of my hardware,I'd be glad to know
thx again


----------



## Pedros

... Because i was mainly testing the GPU score not anything else ...







HT Isn't bad for gaming ... but it's not that good either ... it's kind of " ok ... i'm here but... if i ain't ... it's the same " lol









But i'm going to write a "log book" about overclocking this 3849A sample with the X58A-UD7 including HT On and HT Off in terms of voltage, qpi voltages, temperatures and actual scores


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihab7000*


Hi ovewclockers and UD7 Owners,

I am new member,wner of X58A UD7 and CPU cori7 920 D0.Love to know what is overclocking! and how to overclock,as I have no knowledge,but really I admired your website.I filled the form to be a memeber and join you and followed the validation process too,but do not know whether I succeded to join as a memeber.Anyways here is my validation link :



I would like to know if my configrations are able to overclock or not ,because when I tried to use smart 6 prog that comes with the MB the system crashes.

Thanks in advance for all those who will help teach and advice me as I am a nube

ihab7000


Yes, you can OC that system. If you have the stock cooler you will only be able to get a very small OC out of it. The better the cooler, the better the OC.
This is one of my favorite guides to OCing Bloomfields. http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

I think once you read that and start OCing, come back with some specific questions. Just asking "how do I overclock" can be an overwhelming question to answer.

Let us know how it go's.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes, you can OC that system. If you have the stock cooler you will only be able to get a very small OC out of it. The better the cooler, the better the OC.
This is one of my favorite guides to OCing Bloomfields. http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

I think once you read that and start OCing, come back with some specific questions. Just asking "how do I overclock" can be an overwhelming question to answer.

Let us know how it go's.










LOLOL, you do know that Jerimiah Allen's 3-step is on this site too?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


LOLOL, you do know that Jerimiah Allen's 3-step is on this site too?


Are they different or something? Post a link.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are they different or something? Post a link.


http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...-i3-i5-i7.html


----------



## NoGuru

LOL, it takes you to the same place.


----------



## Sin0822

lol honestly i can poke a lot at that guide, but heck its ok. Just when going for max BLCk try to use QPI slow mode, and increase qpi pll.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, it takes you to the same place.










techreation.net is the same as overclock.net?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


lol honestly i can poke a lot at that guide, but heck its ok. Just when going for max BLCk try to use QPI slow mode, and increase qpi pll.


more please. Looking to find stability at 190+. You have a guide?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...-i3-i5-i7.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


lol honestly i can poke a lot at that guide, but heck its ok. Just when going for max BLCk try to use QPI slow mode, and increase qpi pll.


Yeah, but for beginners it can help a lot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


techreation.net is the same as overclock.net?










What are you talking about? If you go to the link to the thread on OCN, the guide is not there but the links to techreaction are.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


more please. Looking to find stability at 190+. You have a guide?


190 plus is nothing you can do that easily, i am talking north of 210. you also need to increase PCi-E frequency for GB boards, they love PCI-E, but don't worry if you just need 210.

Anyways I got a new 990x ES for my G1 assassin, i am going to start clocking it after i make my own switches for it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


190 plus is nothing you can do that easily, i am talking north of 210. you also need to increase PCi-E frequency for GB boards, they love PCI-E, but don't worry if you just need 210.

Anyways I got a new 990x ES for my G1 assassin, i am going to start clocking it after i make my own switches for it.


Grats Sin. They love the cold, one just broke the Vantage WR with 4-580's.
I think the 990 was at 6.2 GHz or close to that.

When are you going to get into Sub zero cooling?









Edit: found the link http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...80_75892_marks


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


190 plus is nothing you can do that easily, i am talking north of 210.


I assume you mean "190 plus is nothing--you can do that easily."

I'm having trouble. Seems to want a lot of voltage vtt & vcore at that level (190+), with water-cooled temps well into the high 80's. (IBT Max load).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


I assume you mean "190 plus is nothing--you can do that easily."

I'm having trouble. Seems to want a lot of voltage vtt & vcore at that level (190+), with water-cooled temps well into the high 80's. (IBT Max load).


Post your MIT and we can try and get you higher.
80c on H2O seems high. What kind of loop is it?


----------



## alancsalt

Don't suppose anyone wants to do a guide to using slow mode, because I think a lot of ppls are in the dark there?

I've used it with instruction from LSDmeasap, but not confident enough to do a guide. Besides, would like to see a bit of discussion on it. Other views. (Only got 231 on my UD3R, so I can't be very Xpert anyway.)


----------



## ihab7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000;12619194*
> TK-SSD
> 
> If this is to me then thx so much TK-SSD
> If not,here is my validation again
> 
> need your advice and direction on how to overclock and enhance my system.If it is needed that I shall change any piece of my hardware,I'd be glad to know
> thx again


Hi allllllllllllllllll,
This is the third time I write with no answer.Anyways,today I tried to overclock my x58-UD7 Rev1.0 four times from th bios M.I.T...and in this I followed some of the members' posts who have similar configurations...but my PC didn't start at all..I paniced and thought I had ruined my system..After I had removed the inner battery I could restore the bios optimized settings Can anyone helpppppppppppppppp how to over CLOCKKKK me ..basics
Yours all,
The doomly forever frustrated X58-UD7 Rev. 1.0 Owner


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000;12624177*
> Hi allllllllllllllllll,
> This is the third time I write with no answer.Anyways,today I tried to overclock my x58-UD7 Rev1.0 four times from th bios M.I.T...and in this I followed some of the members' posts who have similar configurations...but my PC didn't start at all..I paniced and thought I had ruined my system..After I had removed the inner battery I could restore the bios optimized settings Can anyone helpppppppppppppppp how to over CLOCKKKK me ..basics
> Yours all,
> The doomly forever frustrated X58-UD7 Rev. 1.0 Owner


You had answer page ago here http://www.overclock.net/12620383-post2314.html

Try these guides:
*Overclocking Guides:*
Clunk.org.uk Core i7 Overclocking Guide For Beginners Uses Asus board.

Techreaction.net Miahallen's 3 Step Overclocking Guide - Bloomfield and Gulftown


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12623475*
> Post your MIT and we can try and get you higher.
> 80c on H2O seems high. What kind of loop is it?


Everything is in my sig. Pics, Bios settings, specs


----------



## Sin0822

noguru- yea i saw that, i will go subzero when i get teh OC board. i just have the G1 assassin right now and I am going to do air with it for my review. I am hoping for 5ghz, but i am unsure because i haven't tried it yet.

I saw that WR over at XS, i think its the same. Yea.


----------



## Pedros

Ok...after some testing during today. This 920 is a good performer, but @ 4.6 it takes some qpi to keep it running



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694083

Tomorrow i'll do some super pi 32M testing and AIDA64 memory benchmark ...

This is how it's running in cruise mode:










Finally a good cpu to play with


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pedros*


Ok...after some testing during today. This 920 is a good performer, but @ 4.6 it takes some qpi to keep it running



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694083

Tomorrow i'll do some super pi 32M testing and AIDA64 memory benchmark ...

This is how it's running in cruise mode:










Finally a good cpu to play with










very nice chip ;D


----------



## Pedros

Indeed... one more, this time 4.7Ghz ... but... i won't go any further ... on water the temps are starting to reach the 90's ... ( i'll post the 1M super pi run and memory benchmark as soon as prime ends )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695601

UD7 is an amazing mobo ... i could boot at 230BCLK ... although, when entering Windows i was getting freezes on the logo ... and then on "welcome" screen. I know it's about voltages but... i was already playing in the low 1.50s vcore and 1.49 qpi









But yes... great chip


----------



## Pedros

Ok, here's the 4.7 run...




























This is a really fun chip







I'll try to stabilize the 4.8Ghz ... just enough time to bench it and then give it a break ... he's being going through a lot in the last 2 days









Update:

Well today was fun... i ended up Reaching the 4.8Ghz but... since this will be a daily use chip i didn't want to take it further









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695718

I'll get it stable at the best settings for daily use, that are the ones that follow:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Don't suppose anyone wants to do a guide to using slow mode, because I think a lot of ppls are in the dark there?

I've used it with instruction from LSDmeasap, but not confident enough to do a guide. Besides, would like to see a bit of discussion on it. Other views. (Only got 231 on my UD3R, so I can't be very Xpert anyway.)


I'm not sure what you are asking but I will tell you my experience with it.

I seem to need it once I get around the 4.8 to 4.9 area and I simple just change the setting to slow mode, that's it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Everything is in my sig. Pics, Bios settings, specs


I think you might want to reseat your water block. That's a nice loop, you should be getting around 60-65 at load is my guess.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


noguru- yea i saw that, I will go subzero when I get the OC board. i just have the G1 assassin right now and I am going to do air with it for my review. I am hoping for 5ghz, but i am unsure because i haven't tried it yet.

I saw that WR over at XS, i think its the same. Yea.


I will go subzero when I get the OC board.
I will go subzero when I get the OC board.
I will go subzero when I get the OC board.























Very nice work Pedros!


----------



## ihab7000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes, you can OC that system. If you have the stock cooler you will only be able to get a very small OC out of it. The better the cooler, the better the OC.
This is one of my favorite guides to OCing Bloomfields. http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

I think once you read that and start OCing, come back with some specific questions. Just asking "how do I overclock" can be an overwhelming question to answer.

Let us know how it go's.










Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx The HedgeHog
your Links were like ater to a weary and thirst soldier in the Arabian desert of Libya...
What is the best cooler(brand) for X58A-UD7 Rev.1 ........
thx again for you an EO


----------



## Pedros

iha, cpu water block or board water block? If you're talking about CPU, then my advise is to go with the EK Supreme HF. Very nice waterblock. Lowered my temps +- 4ºC when comparing with my older Supreme.

If you are talking about the mobo waterblock, i'm using stock and right now, in the bench, i'm using the Silent heat pipe with a fan blowing air into it... but if you don't want to spend lots of money, get the MIPS block. Less expensive than EK's and really good performer!









NoGuru, thank you







UD7 is ... i mean... really is an amazing board.

This one is going to my case and i'll try to save some money to get the X58A-OC ... but... i need a new CPU and new memory ... so ... i'll take it easy









Just one thing ... for the Techreaction guide ... it's really great ... but there's a part that they skipped ... you can find/isolate the max qpi range/voltage for your needs ... but what they don't say is that, when you start cranking up the cpu ratio, that qpi voltage will be "long gone" ... for that same BCLK we will need more voltage in the qpi ...







ehehhe so ... yes ... it's a great guide but for the range they say in the guide... the first thing "readers" must know is that if you want to reach higher oc's, that guide gives you good hints on stability testing and methodology but you have to have that "adventure" spirit and try to understand some relations between each voltages...


----------



## alancsalt

Don't suppose anyone wants to do a guide to using slow mode, because I think a lot of ppls are in the dark there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12633248*
> I'm not sure what you are asking but I will tell you my experience with it.
> 
> I seem to need it once I get around the 4.8 to 4.9 area and I simple just change the setting to slow mode, that's it.


OK. LSDmeasap suggested higher qpi and dram volts - thats for chasing fsb


----------



## Sin0822

There is a theoretical limit on the QPi speed around 8GT/s or something like that, and slow mode allows for lower QPI multiplier. I think down to 32x on gulftown and something like 26x or 24x on bloomfield. Its by Intel specs as well.


----------



## alancsalt

yeah, 24 on i7-950/UD3R - couldn't get anything like the high bclk figures I've seen others get, like LSDmeasap's 251.78MHz - only 231MHz - so thought there would be more method to it.


----------



## Sin0822

Anyways take alok at my new 990x? **** sandy bridge, this is my new favorite, and the G1 Assassin ain't too shabby itself.


----------



## alancsalt

In Australia 990x is AU$1339.00 and the G1 Assassin is AU$579.00 (at PCCaseGear) I'd need a cash injection to get there, but it does look very noice indeed!

What were you cooling with?


----------



## Sin0822

air man air


----------



## alancsalt

Right then, impressive!


----------



## NoGuru

Crats Sin. The 980 and 990's are awesome on air.


----------



## Sin0822

yea, its not stable yet, i didn't try to tweak it or anything, but that was my 3rd overclocking setting on the 990x. Its a pretty damn sick chip. I am going to put it under water and see if i can stabilize it and do some high clocked benchmarks.


----------



## UNOE

thats pretty nice. What could my UD5 Rev2 do with a 32nm chip ? on air ?


----------



## porkchop1337




----------



## almighty00

Hi guys could i check with you the operating temperature of the i7-950. I'm running on stock fan the idle temperature is around 40-50degrees c. When i convert movies and stuff the temperature goes to around 79-85degrees c. I haven done any overclocking on it yet..

Just another query if at the bios screen the processor doesn't appear at times during reboot would that be normal??? The bios had problem booting up and was reset to default while i have not done anything to it and i realise the strange behavior prior to this it was showing i7-950- 3.06Ghz But now it shows in the bios if it does i7-950 3.20Ghz..

Can anyone help??


----------



## alancsalt

Sounds like you didn't locate all your plastic heatsink pins properly? I put my heatsink on originally with the motherboard out so I could see they were in properly.

Yeah, sometimes ya miss out on cpu speed in post, nothing to worry about.

3.2 would be bclk of 139MHz - download cpuz and see what that says or right click "Computer" select "properties", and what does it say in there?

You may have to check bios settings.


----------



## almighty00

im not sure abt the heat sink i got this rig from my friend's shop which did the assembling. I'm thinking abt changing the CPU fan but im not sure would that help. But the cooler master v6 i have to dismount my entire board to fix it up. n im quite a noob in assembling them...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty00;12642022*
> im not sure abt the heat sink i got this rig from my friend's shop which did the assembling. I'm thinking abt changing the CPU fan but im not sure would that help. But the cooler master v6 i have to dismount my entire board to fix it up. n im quite a noob in assembling them...


I would try and put the CM V6 on the CPU. Your temps will drop dramatically and you would be able to put a nice little overclock on it if you wanted.
If the BIOS has not been touched at all, I recommend at minimum to set the RAM volt's and timings manually. Just read the sticker on the side of the RAM and set them accordingly. If you need more help with this let us know.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12637402*
> Anyways take alok at my new 990x? **** sandy bridge, this is my new favorite, and the G1 Assassin ain't too shabby itself.


What's the future like? Have we solved the energy problems? Who's president?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12637402*
> Anyways take alok at my new 990x? **** sandy bridge, this is my new favorite, and the G1 Assassin ain't too shabby itself.


nice job sin! was this done on air?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12644750*
> What's the future like? Have we solved the energy problems? Who's president?


LMAO







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12637973*
> air man air


Here you go freak.


----------



## porkchop1337

will a ssd be faster then my 5x 640 wd's in raid 0 ?


----------



## Sin0822

Um yes two Sandforce or two C300 in RAID 0 would be faster.
A single C400 or new SF drives for SATA6G would be faster. The Vertex 3 will not be as good as teh C400 for $k speeds and those are all that matter.

please run AS-SSD benchmark, it will take you hours but then we can show you how SSds perform.

Anyways guys yes, that was done my my G1 Assassin on air, and it wasn't quite stable, just enough to boot into windows at, and once it got a little hot and crashed it wouldn't boot back into windows. So I am putting together my watercooler as i type. BTw it was idling at 45C lol just like SB. i SWEAR TO GOD(just my opinion actually) that Intel is using the same 32nm processing tech or the same grade silicon as SB top get these clocks, because the older gulftown didn't perform like this.


----------



## almighty00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would try and put the CM V6 on the CPU. Your temps will drop dramatically and you would be able to put a nice little overclock on it if you wanted.
If the BIOS has not been touched at all, I recommend at minimum to set the RAM volt's and timings manually. Just read the sticker on the side of the RAM and set them accordingly. If you need more help with this let us know.


I'm thinking of either the CM V6 or the GT version and NH-U12P SE2 which i happen to see when i was surfing for cpu coolers which is a bit pricier.. which has two fans. Or are there any cpu cooler more worthwhile to recommend.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Ive been Cheating on you all since my UD5 is still on RMA Lol.
Rampage III GENE OC results...not bad for a M-ATX. My UD5 could get just as high with lower vcore though >_> Not unless my chip is degrading that fast...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697080


----------



## UNOE

So you think my UD5 board can push the newer 32nm chips better than the older ones. I just wondering how you got clocks like that on air I was frist thinking maybe the board is different but by what your saying I think it would be have similar possibilities with the 990x on a UD5 rev.2 ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Um yes two Sandforce or two C300 in RAID 0 would be faster. 
A single C400 or new SF drives for SATA6G would be faster. The Vertex 3 will not be as good as teh C400 for $k speeds and those are all that matter.

please run AS-SSD benchmark, it will take you hours but then we can show you how SSds perform.

Anyways guys yes, that was done my my G1 Assassin on air, and it wasn't quite stable, just enough to boot into windows at, and once it got a little hot and crashed it wouldn't boot back into windows. So I am putting together my watercooler as i type. BTw it was idling at 45C lol just like SB. i SWEAR TO GOD(just my opinion actually) that Intel is using the same 32nm processing tech or the same grade silicon as SB top get these clocks, because the older gulftown didn't perform like this.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty00;12652320*
> I'm thinking of either the CM V6 or the GT version and NH-U12P SE2 which i happen to see when i was surfing for cpu coolers which is a bit pricier.. which has two fans. Or are there any cpu cooler more worthwhile to recommend.


If you don't have a cooler yet, I like the Primlotec's or the Venom. Just get the best one you can afford.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;12652575*
> So you think my UD5 board can push the newer 32nm chips better than the older ones. I just wondering how you got clocks like that on air I was frist thinking maybe the board is different but by what your saying I think it would be have similar possibilities with the 990x on a UD5 rev.2 ?


The board plays a huge factor in any overclock, but in this case it's the CPU that can reach the high clocks. Almost all the 990's can do 5 GHz on air in the hands of someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Sin0822

yea I actually sold my UD5 rev 2.0 and i could have gotten the same clocks on that board since the G1 assassin the UD5 are VERy similar.


----------



## UNOE

okay this is great, I may hang on to this setup for a year or more till 32nm price drops. I might skip Ivy and Sandy. will see how long I can hold out for though lol


----------



## nbat42

I'm having difficulty getting my board to recognize all 12GB of memory. It only sees 8. I've re -seating the CPU and re - seating the memory but no luck. Any help would be appreciated...I'm fairly new at this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbat42;12684318*
> I'm having difficulty getting my board to recognize all 12GB of memory. It only sees 8. I've re -seating the CPU and re - seating the memory but no luck. Any help would be appreciated...I'm fairly new at this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


In BIOS, CPU-Z, HW monitor? Have you checked for dead sticks?


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbat42;12684318*
> I'm having difficulty getting my board to recognize all 12GB of memory. It only sees 8. I've re -seating the CPU and re - seating the memory but no luck. Any help would be appreciated...I'm fairly new at this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


what is your qpi vtt at and overall OC.. try upping.. don't be afraid to go up to 1.6 (depending on your memory speed of course).. hit me up with you settings and i'll jig it for you


----------



## Sin0822

yea up your qpi/vtt, not 1.6v, are you nuts, there is no reason for that. if its not detected at 1.35v at stock settings then its not QPI/VTT voltage. to get your RAm to run at rated speeds you might need 1.4-1.5v maybe upto 1.6v if you want your CPu to last a year.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12687348*
> yea up your qpi/vtt, not 1.6v, are you nuts, there is no reason for that. if its not detected at 1.35v at stock settings then its not QPI/VTT voltage. to get your RAm to run at rated speeds you might need 1.4-1.5v maybe upto 1.6v if you want your CPu to last a year.


dude 1.6 won't hurt his rig.. i'm not saying start at 1.6 i'm saying don't be shy as you won't hurt anything.. sry perhap sshould have qualified.. but saying there is no reaosn for that outright, is not a definitive.. my point still stands.

1.6 is stock for some ram dude esp where 12gb is concerned .. go check it out.
sry and cpu lasting a year just makes me laugh.. wheres your evidence.. absolutely zero deg here after 6 months for example.

p.s he is using 6 slots also.. but if i were he i'd look up detailed example for my ram in othe forums perhaps (unless someone here has direct experience with his memory @2x6).. otherwise we can only generalise.. or point out hte obvious


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbat42;12684318*
> I'm having difficulty getting my board to recognize all 12GB of memory. It only sees 8. I've re -seating the CPU and re - seating the memory but no luck. Any help would be appreciated...I'm fairly new at this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Any chance your running a 32 bit operating system?


----------



## alancsalt

If he was it would only see 3.something GB of ram.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12687591*
> Any chance your running a 32 bit operating system?


wouldn't the OS only see 4 or 3.3 or whatever if that was the case.. Is it the bios or OS indicating 8gb?


----------



## NoGuru

We need more information from him.
1.6 QPI will kill a some chips, I have done it. 1.6 on the Vdimm is another story.
I think someone has the volt's crossed.

It should still see all the RAM but only read about 3.5 of it.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12687637*
> If he was it would only see 3.something GB of ram.


I was under the mistaken impression due to fried brain cells that Win 7 - 32 saw 8gs of ram. But if its the bios not seeing it, memtest 1 stick at a time.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12687681*
> We need more information from him.
> 1.6 QPI will kill a some chips, I have done it. 1.6 on the Vdimm is another story.
> I think someone has the volt's crossed.
> 
> It should still see all the RAM but only read about 3.5 of it.


No one has wires crossed dude.. don't know what you did wrong.. or weak chip or didn't retain the .5 ratio perhaps or most likely.. 1.6 'should' not kill an I7.. but definately (99%) not a 950 or above as this is well established..

too many ppl are going off 'old' news and not facts.. not saying your wrong just that when ppl say 1.6qpi is nuts, well in reality they either don't have a clue and are most regurgitating others.. which is more often than not weak as piss when facts don't support it. Every single architectural revision such things happen


----------



## Sin0822

i am sorry but no one will tell anyone to push 1.6v through their QPI/vtt unless they are going for DDR3 2000mhz with 12gb of ram. You push 1.6v through your chips memory controller?


----------



## nbat42

Okay Let me provide folks with as much info as I can to see if this helps. I have 6 identical 2GB sticks that appear to be operational. When I boot into windows it tells me that 12 GBs are detected but only 8 are available. In the bios the qpi/Vtt Voltage is 1.175 and the DRAM Voltage is 1.5. Should I up it and see if the memory is detected? Thanks again folks I'm still learning.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobbo353;12687866*
> No one has wires crossed dude.. don't know what you did wrong.. or weak chip or didn't retain the .5 ratio perhaps or most likely.. 1.6 'should' not kill an I7.. but definately (99%) not a 950 or above as this is well established..
> 
> too many ppl are going off 'old' news and not facts.. not saying your wrong just that when ppl say 1.6qpi is nuts, well in reality they either don't have a clue and are most regurgitating others.. which is more often than not weak as piss when facts don't support it. Every single architectural revision such things happen


LOL, take it easy, I just thought you meant Vdimm. I did nothing wrong other then push the chip to hard and it had a crappy IMC.
I don't think 1.6 is nuts but it's not what I would run for 24/7 use, not worth it IMO.

Edit: nbat, start by setting your RAM timings and recommended volt's for the RAM. Bump QPI to 1.2 or normal.


----------



## Sin0822

my lord yes, not to 1.6v on the qpi/vtt but more like 1.25v just to get all the RAM detected. 1.2v is needed for 1600mhz for 6gb kits, so if you want to get your RAM upto spec i am sure 1.35v for qpi/vtt will be enough.

That is if the voltage is the problem, you probably need to increase the Dram voltage to 1.66v.

I have had that detection thing and actual thing happen to me, i had to remount the CPU block/cooler.

You don't recommend 1.6v through the qpi/vtt to anyone know doesn't know exactly what they are doing. Especially someone who is just trying to get their RAM detected.

People say 1.5-1.6v is ok for qpi/vtt because that is what they bench at, plus RAM manufacturers say that to cover their asses because Intel has crappy IMCs inside the whole i7 X58 lineup. Except my 990x has a great IMC.


----------



## nbat42

Also just to add to the frustration...often the system will boot three times after it posts giving me the following error..."Recovering lost DRAM size". Following the 3 boots I am able to get to Windows 7.


----------



## NoGuru

Set it like Sin said and it should see all the RAM.


----------



## Sin0822

yea same thing happened to me. the CPu didn't have great even contact with all the pins. But it could also be the QPi/vtt voltage so try upping it.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12687950*
> my lord yes, not to 1.6v on the qpi/vtt but more like 1.25v just to get all the RAM detected. 1.2v is needed for 1600mhz for 6gb kits, so if you want to get your RAM upto spec i am sure 1.35v for qpi/vtt will be enough.
> 
> That is if the voltage is the problem, you probably need to increase the Dram voltage to 1.66v.
> 
> I have had that detection thing and actual thing happen to me, i had to remount the CPU block/cooler.
> 
> You don't recommend 1.6v through the qpi/vtt to anyone know doesn't know exactly what they are doing. Especially someone who is just trying to get their RAM detected.
> 
> People say 1.5-1.6v is ok for qpi/vtt because that is what they bench at, plus RAM manufacturers say that to cover their asses because Intel has crappy IMCs inside the whole i7 X58 lineup. Except my 990x has a great IMC.


again if you read my posts i wasn't suggesting starting from 1.6 as that woudl be nuts.. and 1.6 is minimum for some ram at or around 2000 esp where 6 slots are involved.. benching or not.. that is fact nothing to do with manufacturers covering there arses.. Even at 1600 with 6 slots i need 1.53

yeah well 990x must admit i'm envious..

i'd suggest 1.35 qpi given his last feedback ("6 identical 2GB ") i.e 6 slots.. it should be detected then no probs and well within 'intel' safe range. then work down.


----------



## nbat42

Alright I will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobbo353;12688040*
> again if you read my posts i wasn't suggesting starting from 1.6 as that woudl be nuts.. and 1.6 is minimum for some ram at or around 2000 esp where 6 slots are involved.. benching or not.. that is fact nothing to do with manufacturers covering there arses.. Even at 1600 with 6 slots i need 1.53
> 
> yeah well 990x must admit i'm envious..
> 
> i'd suggest 1.35 qpi given his last feedback ("6 identical 2GB ") i.e 6 slots.. it should be detected then no probs and well within 'intel' safe range. then work down.


I understood your post, but this isn't xtremesystems, there are a lot of new ocers here and telling them to pump 1.6v to detect RAM just isn't right.

i understand and i agree.


----------



## radicalrev

I am looking to get the UD4 board but I was wondering if I can reuse my current dual channel ram DDR3 corsair xms3 dhx rated at 1600mhz @ 1.8v??

My current setup is an AMD setup using MSI 870a-G54 mobo and it supports 1.5v rams only. When I did a check, it says that my speed is at 667mhz @ 1.5v. So it auto underclocks the ram to such a low speed.







Would this be the same case if I transfer it over to the P67 board?


----------



## nbat42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12688023*
> yea same thing happened to me. the CPu didn't have great even contact with all the pins. But it could also be the QPi/vtt voltage so try upping it.


Did re-seating the CPU help...I'm going to try that next. Thanks again for the help. Can you also recommend some Hardware monitors? I find it strange the Windows seems to know there is 12GB there, but the bios only sees 8.


----------



## Sin0822

if cpu-z doesn't recognize all of it then its not going to be used.

radicalrev? the EX58-UD4P???


----------



## nbat42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12696186*
> if cpu-z doesn't recognize all of it then its not going to be used.
> 
> radicalrev? the EX58-UD4P???


Okay so CPU-Z recognizes all 12 GBs. Should I reinstall my CPU or do you think I just need to find the right settings? Thanks again you have been really helpful. Is there a way to do this from the OS?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;12692648*
> I am looking to get the UD4 board but I was wondering if I can reuse my current dual channel ram DDR3 corsair xms3 dhx rated at 1600mhz @ 1.8v??
> 
> My current setup is an AMD setup using MSI 870a-G54 mobo and it supports 1.5v rams only. When I did a check, it says that my speed is at 667mhz @ 1.5v. So it auto underclocks the ram to such a low speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be the same case if I transfer it over to the P67 board?


Wrong thread really. This is a Gigabyte X58 thread rather than P67...

Maybe The Sandy Bridge 1155 club!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbat42;12697274*
> Okay so CPU-Z recognizes all 12 GBs. Should I reinstall my CPU or do you think I just need to find the right settings? Thanks again you have been really helpful. Is there a way to do this from the OS?


No need to reinstall your good.
Just go into BIOS and set (DRAM timing Selectable) (SPD) to "Quick" this will set all the RAM timings if you have enterd them once.
Then go to (Channel A, B, & C stranded timing control)
Cas latency.....set that
tRCD..............set that
tRP................set that
tRAS..............set that to what your RAM specs are, like 7-7-7-21

Also set your RAM volt's that are spec'ed on the sticker.

Now set your System memory multiplier to get you close or at spec.
Boom Ram is set.


----------



## Gitaroo

does the GA-X58A-UD3R support 3TB HDD? The Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3TB? I am using it for storage only.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gitaroo;12709453*
> does the GA-X58A-UD3R support 3TB HDD? The Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3TB? I am using it for storage only.


Only if you partition to sizes of 2TB or less.


----------



## Gitaroo

ya I will split it into chunks/partitions (probably 3-4 partitions), but they guy at the store said it might not work or only able to use up to 2.2 TB. I dunno if he only refer to using it to boot windows or storage. I am only planning on using it for storage, so it should have no problem using the all the available space right? If I plug it in on another mobo, does it still get recognize?


----------



## alancsalt

If you have a GA-X58A-UD3R (2.0) - it's in the latest bios. FF9

GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS


----------



## Gitaroo

I have rev 2.0, I went to the official site they only have version FF.


----------



## alancsalt

I gave the address to get it above. It is a beta bios, but if it had probs they'd be posted by now. Gigabyte aren't that quick to post on all language/location sites. You should bookmark the address above. Stasio is a legend when it comes to posting bios updates..


----------



## Gitaroo

oh ok, can I find update info and release date about those bios? I want to know if they are newer or older than version FF GB got on their site. The one on their site is released on 2011/02/18, seems pretty new.


----------



## alancsalt

DOH! You have a point.. FF usually means final and official
Quote:


> G1.Assassin - F3c
> G1.Sniper - F2b
> G1.Guerrilla - F2b
> GA-X58A-UD3R (2.0) - FF9
> 
> -3TB+ HDD support
> -04.Mar 11


Can u post link to that GB one?


----------



## Gitaroo

I found this site

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/...-x58a-ud3r.htm

no in English but it listed FF and F9 the same, but F9 is actually being released after FF, and it doesn't mention 3TB drive support on the official GB site neither....hm...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> 2011/02/18 for FF


FF9 appears to be newer. I will post at Tweaktown and ask.

EDIT: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-442.html#post387539 Left a query.


----------



## Gitaroo

back to the 3tb hdd question, by 3tb hdd support in the bios info, does that mean I can use it like a MBR hdd for booting windows without format to GPT or something like that? I am only going to use it for data storage and streaming media.


----------



## Gitaroo

reading some other posts from the tweaktown, seems like GB is pulling out all or most the beta bios from their site because they have a lot of issue. I guess I will stick to the official one. Guess I will probably return the HDD tomorrow because 3 tb hdd is a bit risky if it fail too and not backed up. Thanks for all the help though alancsalt.


----------



## Sin0822

the 3TB support will be added soon enough.

I know the G1 Assassin i have right here has the support and no problems, its in a final release BIOS tho.


----------



## nbat42

I just want to thank everyones help. Unfortunately, it appears the triple and double channel options on the mb do not work. I am very disappointed. I have taken everyone's advice and to no avail. Maybe its time for a new mb. I have only had this one of 6 months I wonder if they will swap it out?

Thanks again.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbat42;12721714*
> I just want to thank everyones help. Unfortunately, it appears the triple and double channel options on the mb do not work. I am very disappointed. I have taken everyone's advice and to no avail. Maybe its time for a new mb. I have only had this one of 6 months I wonder if they will swap it out?
> 
> Thanks again.


Did you run the iso version of memtest86+ on a CD to check for ram faults?

In DDR2 days I went to buy 2x2GB set, and salesman said they were out of them. Sold me two 2x1GB sets, same, but they would not work together. Memtested ok individually, but would not work together. Bought a set of 2x2 and all was fine. So wondering if you are running two sets of 3x2 rather than a set of 6x2?

If so, does one set of 3x2 work ok?


----------



## Sin0822

do you have another CPU to try? a lot of people are running yourset up with their own CPUs and it works. i can populate all my RAM slots and show you it works.


----------



## NoGuru

I am driving myself nuts:kookoo: waiting to the OC to be released.

If anyone hears or sees any information regarding the capture of this board please call 555-555-NoGu


----------



## alancsalt

Most sites that say anything say mid March. Well it's mid March now. Keep cool.


----------



## Sin0822

a few more weeks from what i hear.

They said mid march b/c that is what colin said int eh videos, but since then they put all their resources for B3 boards and now they are making the OC board. GB makes their boards all of them in house and the OC board requires special parts, so 1-2 weeks from when they say retailers will have them is when you should expect them about unless its a release date, and i was told late march is when the release will be it was pushed back a bit. but hey that is just my guess.


----------



## HOTDOGS

What length are the Sata cables that come with the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R? Are they 6gbps or 3gbps? Can you use 6gps cables with 3gbps drives?


----------



## Sin0822

yes, there is no such thing as an SATA6G cable, its just a myth/marketing scam.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


yes, there is no such thing as an SATA6G cable, its just a myth/marketing scam.


Perfect thanks! What about the supplied cable length? If I was buying them what length should I be buying?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Perfect thanks! What about the supplied cable length? If I was buying them what length should I be buying?


Whatever it takes to get to your HDD's. I think the factory ones are about 14 inches.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Whatever it takes to get to your HDD's. I think the factory ones are about 14 inches.


How does that work out for cable management and the optical drives? Should i be going 18" or 24" in a CM 690 II Adv?


----------



## Sin0822

it really isn't a big deal, in reality shorter is better because of signal loss, i think they are long enough tho.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;12761462*
> How does that work out for cable management and the optical drives? Should i be going 18" or 24" in a CM 690 II Adv?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12761992*
> it really isn't a big deal, in reality shorter is better because of signal loss, i think they are long enough tho.


Yeah, with the Giga and a 690 II the shorter the better. I think you could almost do it with 6" but give your self a little extra room.


----------



## Gorki

I just checked official gigabyte page cause I was curious would there be any 990X cpu support for UD7 rev1? Still nothing.... I really don't like the smell of this...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki;12769214*
> I just checked official gigabyte page cause I was curious would there be any 990X cpu support for UD7 rev1? Still nothing.... I really don't like the smell of this...


If I remember correctly there is a hard mod you may need to do to have them work. I can look into it tomorrow when I get more time.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If I remember correctly there is a hard mod you may need to do to have them work. I can look into it tomorrow when I get more time.


Thanks for heads up NoGuru,I was not aware there was hard mod? No need to rush, post it when you find some time.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki;12770561*
> Thanks for heads up NoGuru,I was not aware there was hard mod? No need to rush, post it when you find some time.


Sta ima Gorki??


----------



## Sin0822

yea it was for OCing tho i think, look for UD5 gulftown mod, shoudl be teh same.


----------



## dinotstd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32;8983757*
> Welcome!


Good afternoon.
I'm new to the forum, and I have a doubt.
I bought a Gigabyte MB UD9, and two tri-channel kits Corsair Vengeance 1600, but I noticed that the machine is not performing well, it would somehow improve?? BIOS, or something in the list of memory support is not in this model of Corsair, so I wonder if you let these memories as well running on my machine??

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dinotstd*


Good afternoon.
I'm new to the forum, and I have a doubt.
I bought a Gigabyte MB UD9, and two tri-channel kits Corsair Vengeance 1600, but I noticed that the machine is not performing well, it would somehow improve?? BIOS, or something in the list of memory support is not in this model of Corsair, so I wonder if you let these memories as well running on my machine??

Thanks


Welcome to OCN and the Giga X58 thread.

One thing that is important is once you get your machine together is going into the BIOS and set the RAM volts and timings.
You can usually find them on a sticker on the memory sticks.


----------



## jjpctech

Any Waterblocks made for the Ud5 yet?

X58A version


----------



## Sin0822

I don't think so, but you can check koolance as EK doesn't for the rev 2.0.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12770600*
> Sta ima Gorki??


Nista pusiona da treba mod radit da ova ploca dobije podrsku za zadnje procesore dok je jeftinije imaju...









Regarding hard mod on UD7 r1, what exactly do you get except cpu (in this case 990x) recognition?


----------



## Sin0822

no you have recognition i think it just allows better OC.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki;12827659*
> Nista pusiona da treba mod radit da ova ploca dobije podrsku za zadnje procesore dok je jeftinije imaju...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding hard mod on UD7 r1, what exactly do you get except cpu (in this case 990x) recognition?


I completely forgot about it. I just sent my friend that does them a PM.


----------



## cigarbug

I think I need some help clarifying some settings...

My overclock is geared toward 24/7 stability for gaming and video recoding. I am at 4.32 HT on turbo boost on (x24).

Will I benefit from HT off turbo off and a higher blck?

I have DDR3-2000 memory running at 10x, would running it at 6x or 8x result in less performance?

In my testing, I have found that higher blck, with HT/Turbo on requires a lot of vtt (1.5 or more) for stability with temps going into the 80s on water. Will I see a noticeable performance gain 24/7 and is it worth the stress on the components?

Thanks


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki;12827659*
> Nista pusiona da treba mod radit da ova ploca dobije podrsku za zadnje procesore dok je jeftinije imaju...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding hard mod on UD7 r1, what exactly do you get except cpu (in this case 990x) recognition?


Jebi ga tako je to danas,nista dok sam ne uradis njihov posao..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12827963*
> I think I need some help clarifying some settings...
> 
> My overclock is geared toward 24/7 stability for gaming and video recoding. I am at 4.32 HT on turbo boost on (x24).
> 
> Will I benefit from HT off turbo off and a higher blck?
> 
> I have DDR3-2000 memory running at 10x, would running it at 6x or 8x result in less performance?
> 
> In my testing, I have found that higher blck, with HT/Turbo on requires a lot of vtt (1.5 or more) for stability with temps going into the 80s on water. Will I see a noticeable performance gain 24/7 and is it worth the stress on the components?
> 
> Thanks


From benching I find that more Bclock dose not really improve performance all the much. You are better off running at the highest GHz you can as well as with the RAM.

775's are different, they will benefit from a high FSB.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12828252*
> From benching I find that more Bclock dose not really improve performance all the much. You are better off running at the highest GHz you can as well as with the RAM.
> 
> 775's are different, they will benefit from a high FSB.


so 4.32 180/1800 (2:10) is it? The only way up is with blck.or am I missing something?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


so 4.32 180/1800 (2:10) is it? The only way up is with blck.or am I missing something?


You could try 21X206 and do some benchmarks. You may see a slight gain in performance but not much.


----------



## JoemanK3

Hey everyone, this is my first build and my first post in this thread. I want to ask some questions about my overclock/system. I don't know how to post images though. Also is anyone having trouble flashing the FE5 bios? It doesn't seem to work in Q-Flash and @bios never worked on my computer? Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Sin0822

i think you might have to use @BIOS, so download it from their website. if you have already installed from CD uninstall it and reinstall from their website.


----------



## JoemanK3

@bios doesn't work though. I go add file and select the one that says FE5 and it says cannot load ROM image fom bin file?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoemanK3*


@bios doesn't work though. I go add file and select the one that says FE5 and it says cannot load ROM image fom bin file?


Qflash always works well for me. Downloaded to flash drive and loaded from there.


----------



## JoemanK3

I would appreciate any input, this is my first crack at overclocking. Took about a half a day of playing to get it here. I've run prime 95 for 3 hours and 20 minutes so far.

View attachment 201528


View attachment 201529


View attachment 201531


View attachment 201530


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoemanK3;12833681*
> I would appreciate any input, this is my first crack at overclocking. Took about a half a day of playing to get it here. I've run prime 95 for 3 hours and 20 minutes so far.


Not all that hard up to 4GHz. Check any of these out.

*
Overclocking Guides:*
Clunk.org.uk Core i7 Overclocking Guide For Beginners Uses Asus board.

Techreaction.net Miahallen's 3 Step Overclocking Guide - Bloomfield and Gulftown

Chadamir's Guide to Overclocking the Core I7 920, 930, 950 to 4.0ghz


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12827963*
> I think I need some help clarifying some settings...
> 
> My overclock is geared toward 24/7 stability for gaming and video recoding. I am at 4.32 HT on turbo boost on (x24).
> 
> Will I benefit from HT off turbo off and a higher blck?
> 
> I have DDR3-2000 memory running at 10x, would running it at 6x or 8x result in less performance?
> 
> In my testing, I have found that higher blck, with HT/Turbo on requires a lot of vtt (1.5 or more) for stability with temps going into the 80s on water. Will I see a noticeable performance gain 24/7 and is it worth the stress on the components?
> 
> Thanks


I prefer HT on but you hit the nail it comes down to Temps.. Encoding or rendering (with the right app) and HT provides a big benefit. I also have 2000 memory and if you like to fine tune then there is a gain from higher freq. Also setting memory to Extreme and with command rate 1 provides tighter internals and hence performance.

You would save some vtt (depending on mem brand and capacity i.e 6 or 12 gb) so may suit you better if temps are a concern. I use a 25 mutli with 960 and have utilised 21, 23 and 25 and find the higher the multi the less IMC stress/heat and hence less voltage required (be it slightly 2-4 deg). So a benefit there also..

First is stability then slowly tweak your way up.. but it's worth the extra effort to push memory and multi.. high blck doesn't provide much benefit over higher multi, but then again higher mem freq over 1600 doesn't provide much benefit either - to add context.

Fortunately i've acheived both so mem bandwidth is about 20% higher and internal level 2 and 3 ns cache delays is also optimal..

If you need a hand post your settings via the template and i'll have a look for you mate.

Good luck


----------



## ThaJoker

ok guys i need some help ive recently built a new rig ( see link in sig) and when i go to power it up i get nothing except 2 led's ( next to the ram and in the middle one orange one green ) on the mobo that apparently mean ddr something and the enermax power supply goes red which means power guard or something.. so i unplug both graphics cards ( as per gigabytes troubleshooting guide) except the cpu and mobo and it works the mobo has all its leds lit up and the power supply went green.. yay but that leaves me without graphics cards.

whats this mean????


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaJoker;12836187*
> ok guys i need some help ive recently built a new rig ( see link in sig) and when i go to power it up i get nothing except 2 led's ( next to the ram and in the middle one orange one green ) on the mobo that apparently mean ddr something and the enermax power supply goes red which means power guard or something.. so i unplug both graphics cards ( as per gigabytes troubleshooting guide) except the cpu and mobo and it works the mobo has all its leds lit up and the power supply went green.. yay but that leaves me without graphics cards.
> 
> whats this mean????


Try one card at a time. Might be a bad seat on a GPU.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12836384*
> Try one card at a time. Might be a bad seat on a GPU.


so dismantle my whole water cooled pc to reseat the gpu's? no way. there seated fine they dont look loose at all they dont feel loose and the clips are solid as . will do if it is my last option though thanks


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobbo353;12835700*
> I prefer HT on but you hit the nail it comes down to Temps.. Encoding or rendering (with the right app) and HT provides a big benefit. I also have 2000 memory and if you like to fine tune then there is a gain from higher freq. Also setting memory to Extreme and with command rate 1 provides tighter internals and hence performance.
> 
> You would save some vtt (depending on mem brand and capacity i.e 6 or 12 gb) so may suit you better if temps are a concern. I use a 25 mutli with 960 and have utilised 21, 23 and 25 and find the higher the multi the less IMC stress/heat and hence less voltage required (be it slightly 2-4 deg). So a benefit there also..
> 
> First is stability then slowly tweak your way up.. but it's worth the extra effort to push memory and multi.. high blck doesn't provide much benefit over higher multi, but then again higher mem freq over 1600 doesn't provide much benefit either - to add context.
> 
> Fortunately i've acheived both so mem bandwidth is about 20% higher and internal level 2 and 3 ns cache delays is also optimal..
> 
> If you need a hand post your settings via the template and i'll have a look for you mate.
> 
> Good luck


Settings in sig. Thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaJoker;12836401*
> so dismantle my whole water cooled pc to reseat the gpu's? no way. there seated fine they dont look loose at all they dont feel loose and the clips are solid as . will do if it is my last option though thanks










I never said dismantle the whole PC. I just said take one card out and try it with one card in.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki;12769214*
> I just checked official gigabyte page cause I was curious would there be any 990X cpu support for UD7 rev1? Still nothing.... I really don't like the smell of this...


Like Sin has said it does support the CPU.
If you plan on clocking higher then 5.5 this is what LSDMEASAP said, "The hard mod is OCP/OVP mod for when pushing past 5.5-6Ghz so the system does not shut down."


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









I never said dismantle the whole PC. I just said take one card out and try it with one card in.


i basically have to cause of this water cooling .. grrrrrrr but yeah your right this blows.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


i basically have to cause of this water cooling .. grrrrrrr but yeah your right this blows.


Yeah, that makes it tough with two cards. 
I know on a few occasions I have just unscrewed my single card from the block and left the loop in side so I could get to the card but you probably don't have that option.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, that makes it tough with two cards. 
I know on a few occasions I have just unscrewed my single card from the block and left the loop in side so I could get to the card but you probably don't have that option.


well i can but i just didn't want to drain the loop cause it was a pain getting the air out of the rads the first time. ( turning the comp upside down and crud it was that bad.) plus it means ill have to get some more utopia.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Settings in sig. Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Settings in sig. Thanks.


Hey dude..

Looking at your BIOS settings, there really is nothing wrong with what your acheived.. tbh there are no obviously gains to be made.. your utilsiing high bandwidth, timings are fine and i can see you've spent time teweaking your pll, vtt etc..

if you reached those temps with IBT then i def wouldnt' be concerned as you get around 10c extra with IBT than you will with full-on encoder with all cores any way.. Otherwise if you really want to lower your temps, sure just lower your memory multi.. if good, lower vtt until unstable then raise one.. then tighten timings (while possibly retweaking vtt).. Or set Mem to Turbo rather than extreme.. ALthough I do find extreme better.. be it an asthesic gain maore than real world.. but an option never-the-less..
Could also raise mem volt 1 notch if u feel the need as may assist with tighter timings..

Again though think your almost on the momney mate..


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobbo353;12862339*
> Hey dude..
> 
> Looking at your BIOS settings, there really is nothing wrong with what your acheived.. tbh there are no obviously gains to be made.. your utilsiing high bandwidth, timings are fine and i can see you've spent time teweaking your pll, vtt etc..
> 
> if you reached those temps with IBT then i def wouldnt' be concerned as you get around 10c extra with IBT than you will with full-on encoder with all cores any way.. Otherwise if you really want to lower your temps, sure just lower your memory multi.. if good, lower vtt until unstable then raise one.. then tighten timings (while possibly retweaking vtt).. Or set Mem to Turbo rather than extreme.. ALthough I do find extreme better.. be it an asthesic gain maore than real world.. but an option never-the-less..
> Could also raise mem volt 1 notch if u feel the need as may assist with tighter timings..
> 
> Again though think your almost on the momney mate..


Thanks, good to know others see things as I do. I have been tweaking memory, and found actual performance gains @ 9 9 9 24 than with tighter timings of 8. Temps are well under control 24/7 and I have found no video software that uses more than 40% cpu.

I have an extra kit of Corsair Dominator GT 2000 3x2 that I'm not going to even bother adding. No need. Probably just gonna sell it.

Thanks again.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Thanks, good to know others see things as I do. I have been tweaking memory, and found actual performance gains @ 9 9 9 24 than with tighter timings of 8. Temps are well under control 24/7 and I have found no video software that uses more than 40% cpu.

I have an extra kit of Corsair Dominator GT 2000 3x2 that I'm not going to even bother adding. No need. Probably just gonna sell it.

Thanks again.


how much


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


how much










$165 shipped to my Jersey bro


----------



## Man_Utd_4Ever

post deleted ...


----------



## ThaJoker

Can you guys please have a look at my post. I have a UD7 and I need your opinion. http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=945708

Please. ;P


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


Can you guys please have a look at my post. I have a UD7 and I need your opinion. http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=945708

Please. ;P


Very nice build. Do you have your BIOS settings posted somewhere? That's where it starts.


----------



## Milamber

If anyone would like some help overclocking their i7 930 let me know, I made a template here http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/832087-i7-930-gigabyte-ud5-rev-1-a.html with BIOS screenshots, this template can also be used with a 4.2Ghz setup.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber;12924252*
> If anyone would like some help overclocking their i7 930 let me know, I made a template here http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/832087-i7-930-gigabyte-ud5-rev-1-a.html with BIOS screenshots, this template can also be used with a 4.2Ghz setup.


You do know that the first post in this thread is full of templates right?


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12922304*
> Very nice build. Do you have your BIOS settings posted somewhere? That's where it starts.


OK so i just passed 1 hour of linpack with these settings,

Here it is:

4.2 (21x200x8) I7 930

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Advanced CPU Features {Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:[All]
CPU Multi Threading........................:[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:[Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:[Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................:[Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:[Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................:[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):7.20
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x16
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):3,200
Isochronous Support........................:[Enabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:200
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:101
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:900
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}
Performance Enhance........................:[Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:x8
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:1,600
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:[Auto]
Channel Interleaving.............................:
Rank Interleaving.................................:
Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:Auto
tRCD.........................................:Auto
tRP..........................................:Auto
tRAS.........................................:Auto
>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:[Auto]
tRRD ........................................:[Auto]
tWTR ........................................:[Auto]
tWR..........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: [Auto]
tRTP.........................................:[Auto]
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:1
>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................:[Auto]
Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:Auto
tRCD.........................................:Auto
tRP..........................................:Auto
tRAS.........................................:Auto
>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:[Auto]
tRRD ........................................:[Auto]
tWTR ........................................:[Auto]
tWR..........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: [Auto]
tRTP.........................................:[Auto]
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time.............................:Auto
tRCD.........................................:Auto
tRP..........................................:Auto
tRAS.........................................:Auto
>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control
tRC..........................................:[Auto]
tRRD ........................................:[Auto]
tWTR ........................................:[Auto]
tWR..........................................: [Auto]
tWTP.........................................:[Auto]
tWL..........................................:[Auto]
tRFC.........................................: [Auto]
tRTP.........................................:[Auto]
tFAW.........................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:1
>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay................................:[Auto]
Round Trip Latency...........................: [Auto]
Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................: [Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs..............................: [Auto]
Different Ranks..............................: [Auto]
On The Same Rank.............................:[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter]
>>>>CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.........................:[Level 1]
CPU Vcore....................................:1.29v
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:1.335v
CPU PLL......................................: 1.880v
>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.........................................: 1.58v
QPI PLL......................................: 1.18v
IOH Core.....................................:1.22v
ICH I/O......................................: 1.50v
ICH Core.....................................:1.22v
>>>>>Dram
DRAM Voltage.................................:1.65v
DRAM Termination.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:[Auto]
Ch-A Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-B Address Vref............................:[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef............................: [Auto]


















































































tell me what you think.


----------



## NoGuru

I think that is impressive with your settings. Maybe do a couple other tests and save your profile and keep going with your OC.

What temps are you maxing out at?


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12928118*
> I think that is impressive with your settings. Maybe do a couple other tests and save your profile and keep going with your OC.
> 
> What temps are you maxing out at?


Thanks . Ahhh look at the pics I posted that has the temps. It's around 66-69c I think .


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaJoker;12928129*
> Thanks . Ahhh look at the pics I posted that has the temps. It's around 66-69c I think .


Yeah that's awesome. I bet you can get a profile with HT off up around 4.6 GHz.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12928140*
> Yeah that's awesome. I bet you can get a profile with HT off up around 4.6 GHz.


Yeah I bet I can get even further . That was 68c max with a 29c ambient. So I think if I put the aircon on and maybe lower my Vcore I could get higher although I'm looking for a 24/7 OC so I might just refine this a bit better and focus on my gpu clock.

Any one have any tips for refining/perfecting an OC.??


----------



## Sin0822

yea that is a nice CPU, what batch?


----------



## cigarbug

Does 90% free memory mean that 90% of memory is not being used?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12932680*
> Does 90% free memory mean that 90% of memory is not being used?


Yep


----------



## cigarbug

I don't use OCCT, so I'm not clear on those results (whether that 90% free memory is after the testing is complete).

I would like to know what the RAM timings are defaulting to under the "Auto" setting, and whether memory was stressed together with cpu. It looks like the Bclock is fine.

If and when memory is fully tested, I'd run a benchmark like 3D Mark Vantage and compare the results with comparable systems.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12936771*
> I don't use OCCT, so I'm not clear on those results (whether that 90% free memory is after the testing is complete).
> 
> I would like to know what the RAM timings are defaulting to under the "Auto" setting, and whether memory was stressed together with cpu. It looks like the Bclock is fine.
> 
> If and when memory is fully tested, I'd run a benchmark like 3D Mark Vantage and compare the results with comparable systems.


Now I understand what you where asking. Yeah, Linpack stress just the CPU and very little RAM. I use it very easily on in my stability tests because of this and it only takes an hour.


----------



## Sin0822

honestly i would use IBT(intel burn test) rather than OCCT, yea its cool to monitor those voltages, but only the CPu Vcore is right on, and even then its not important to monitor 24/7 its not going to all of the sudden jump to 1.6v if you set 1.4v with LLC level2 or somthing.


----------



## NoGuru

Looks like the X58-OC has launched in China so maybe we see it my the end of next week.


----------



## GIPrice

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751561


----------



## Sin0822

nice job GIPrice!!!!!


----------



## lsdmeasap

GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1.0 F8n - 10.5.0.916 Surprise








http://www.mediafire.com/?bzg9ol91oycfab9

Enjoy at your own risk







Tested and working fine!


----------



## Sin0822

whats the surprise Ed?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Intel RAID ROM of course, you can see change log in the download before use if downloaded


----------



## Sin0822

lol thanks ed!


----------



## myrtleee34

can anyone give me a step by step guide to set up a raid 0 on this board. sorry im new.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


can anyone give me a step by step guide to set up a raid 0 on this board. sorry im new.


Should be in your users manual. Simply set the BIOS for RAID save and escape and follow the promps.


----------



## myrtleee34

i do not know what to change in the bios.


----------



## myrtleee34

I do not know what to change in the bios


----------



## Sin0822

its in the users manual dude, the motherboard's user manual.


----------



## myrtleee34

Raid 0 question. 2 intel 510 SSD on marvell, gets 267,899 on read and 183,441 on write, why so slow? new computer, new install. Help please


----------



## Sin0822

Marvel SE9128 CANNOT handle two SATA6G SSDs.


----------



## Faraz

Does 9128 support TRIM? I have an SSD (Callisto Deluxe) that I want to use in the SATA 6G port (UD3R), should I use the Marvell driver or run it off msahci?

(The reason I'm thinking of putting it in the SATA 6G port is because this build is for my brother and he doesn't like seeing all his storage drives showing up in Safely Remove Hardware)


----------



## myrtleee34

I do have the 2 SSD running RAID 0, on Marvell. read/write speeds did not change


----------



## wetfit9

hi, guys I have a problem with my board, I wondering if there was anyone here who could help. It is my sons rig, it is a UD3R, 930 pro, mushkin ram, 460 gpu, wd 640 hdd,

the problem is that when windows start and right after the windows logo goes away, it locks up. I did a fresh install and it goes all the way into windows, down loads the updates and then will not restarts locks up. I have check all the memory and even replace it with mem out my main rig. Check the hard drive, ran out side of case, no answers, help please.


----------



## myrtleee34

how far did you go on the windows updates?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13056563*
> hi, guys I have a problem with my board, I wondering if there was anyone here who could help. It is my sons rig, it is a UD3R, 930 pro, mushkin ram, 460 gpu, wd 640 hdd,
> 
> the problem is that when windows start and right after the windows logo goes away, it locks up. I did a fresh install and it goes all the way into windows, down loads the updates and then will not restarts locks up. I have check all the memory and even replace it with mem out my main rig. Check the hard drive, ran out side of case, no answers, help please.


Problly need to set the RAM volts.


----------



## wetfit9

got all the way into windows and when it down loads the updates(first set) and needs to restart, it will not restart. I can run in safe mode all day with no issues.


----------



## wetfit9

no worries guys, after three days of searching for the problem, I think I have found it. Once i went into safe mode and deleted the video drivers, all is working fine. I just now have to fine a set of drivers that will work. I downloaded the driver the first time off evga site, I went to another site which had the drivers for the 460 not just the 400 series.


----------



## alancsalt

I'm using 266.58 without problems. My son has EVGA 460 EE running on these too. Anyway, it's running now.


----------



## wetfit9

To add further to my last post, it was not the drivers that was bad, but the card itself.


----------



## myrtleee34

Any idea on how to increase my transfer speed? I have 2 Sata III SSD RAID 0 on Marvell.
Speed is consistent at Read 267,899 Write 183,441.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


Any idea on how to increase my transfer speed? I have 2 Sata III SSD RAID 0 on Marvell.
Speed is consistent at Read 267,899 Write 183,441.


http://www.overclock.net/ssd/

SSD section.


----------



## myrtleee34

Raid 0 question. 2 intel 510 SSD on marvell, gets 267,899 on read and 183,441 on write, why so slow? new computer, new install. Help please


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


Raid 0 question. 2 intel 510 SSD on marvell, gets 267,899 on read and 183,441 on write, why so slow? new computer, new install. Help please


This section is for Mother boards NOT SSD's. 
I posted a link to the SSD section.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


Raid 0 question. 2 intel 510 SSD on marvell, gets 267,899 on read and 183,441 on write, why so slow? new computer, new install. Help please


you PMed me or i answered your post man. Marvell SE9128 CANNOT handle two SSDs that are sata6g capable.

Put the drives on the Intel SATA3G ports and you will something like 580mbs when in RAID. That is the best you can do other than buying a highpoint rocket raid 640.


----------



## BillOhio

Am I allowed in this club even if I'm not OC'ing?


----------



## Sin0822

yea sure


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


Am I allowed in this club even if I'm not OC'ing?










Why not? If you need some help we can at least point you in the right....well in a direction.


----------



## lsdmeasap

BIOS mod's, flash at your own risk and enjoy









Change log included, but main change everyone cares about is to V. 10.5.0.916

X58A-UD3R Rev 2.0 FG1
http://www.mediafire.com/?jqg27ingf5774li

X58A-UD5 Rev 2.0 Fe5
http://www.mediafire.com/?ry4c4ozh5b11iml

UD7 latest modified is posted a page or so back (Anyone need UD9 PM me or check XS forum thread, it's posted)


----------



## freakb18c1

thanks


----------



## Mod Duck

I got a UD3R. You may add me in the club









I am coming from Asus P6T so: My first impressions and questions:

1. Hardware installation was easy, except the 1394 and the front panel sound pins. Why in the hell are in the middle of mobo?

2. Bios screen commands are slower than Asus.

3. All my HDDs are SATA II. Why this "master - slave" configuration? We are not in 90s. Is there any meaning on this?

4. Overclocking from bios is easy. And i have better voltage and better temps now.

5. EasyTune 6 is ****. It jumps up in any restart, it takes lot of V to OC etc. Uninstall

6. Norton is only trial?

7. There are 3-4 different ways to make a Raid. I need a raid 1 and i cannot decide between Intel, Marvell, JMicron, XHD etc. *Can you help me to choose?*

Thank you


----------



## Sin0822

1. i have no clue, i don't use those i am not from the "90s" using 1394








2. lol how do you gauge that, different BIOSes have different results.
3. The master and slave config is uneeded. You don't need to do anything, but that is how it is on my MSI boards. You only need to set which you want to boot with first under advanced BIOS options.
4. that is a given.
5. some versions of easytune are VERy useful man, i use it all the time, BIOS has a lot to do with easytune as well, so update your BIOS. it looks old, but its better than PC Probe LOL
6. idk never installed it
7. you want to use intel, Don't do marvell(this goes for all X58/P55/some P67, unless its a HDD) and especially don't do jmicron. Follow the instructions in the manual, they are pretty damn good instructions.

You know what I love about GB X58 boards over my old P6X58D-Premium and Ramapge 3 Extreme?
Qpi PLL voltage
cpu pll under 1.8v
much less voltage from P6X58D
You have one hell of a board, it can push BLCK better than most R3Es.


----------



## JoemanK3

I think my computer has narcolepsy. It absolutely refuses to sleep. I turned off all the settings in the bios that say "turn on when/with" changed the suspend type to option 1 and disabled all devices through device manager. Anybody have any ideas? I have the new bios.


----------



## JoemanK3

Also can I be added?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoemanK3*


I think my computer has narcolepsy. It absolutely refuses to sleep. I turned off all the settings in the bios that say "turn on when/with" changed the suspend type to option 1 and disabled all devices through device manager. Anybody have any ideas? I have the new bios.


I belive that is a setting in the Control Panel, Control Panel\\All Control Panel Items\\Performance Information and Tools


----------



## Avidean

OK now that I am nice and comfortable with my build I have decided to go water! I already have a modified by Koolance Lian-li Mid tower from my water cooled build a few years ago but I sold the resevoer and Pump and Rad a couple of years ago. Here is my plan: I will buy Koolance radiator to fit the case and a koolance CPU-370, a Pump and a resevoir. I am not going to water cool the video card sinse I dont see much benefit from doing so and it can only weaken the CPU cooling if they are on the same loop. I don't know if I should connect the loop to the UD7 water block? Am I wrong about anything here?

Comment and suggestions please


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13090607*
> 1. i have no clue, i don't use those i am not from the "90s" using 1394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. lol how do you gauge that, different BIOSes have different results.
> 3. The master and slave config is uneeded. You don't need to do anything, but that is how it is on my MSI boards. You only need to set which you want to boot with first under advanced BIOS options.
> 4. that is a given.
> 5. some versions of easytune are VERy useful man, i use it all the time, BIOS has a lot to do with easytune as well, so update your BIOS. it looks old, but its better than PC Probe LOL
> 6. idk never installed it
> 7. you want to use intel, Don't do marvell(this goes for all X58/P55/some P67, unless its a HDD) and especially don't do jmicron. Follow the instructions in the manual, they are pretty damn good instructions.
> 
> You know what I love about GB X58 boards over my old P6X58D-Premium and Ramapge 3 Extreme?
> Qpi PLL voltage
> cpu pll under 1.8v
> much less voltage from P6X58D
> You have one hell of a board, it can push BLCK better than most R3Es.


Generally thank you. Everything is better now after first impressions









3. I said so
4. I didnt use PC Probe either.
7. Thank you. I wonder if I can do it now, after OS install, I have to read...

I agree that it is a better mobo than my ex-asus

A new problem for search: I have a nice and steady 3.8GHz with my 920 C0 @1.3v. But only when QPI voltage is in "Auto". I have BSOD in all manual values, no matter how high or how low I try! Only "Auto" works! And i have no clue how to see the actual value of "Auto". But after all, as it works for hours in Prime95 and temp max is 72C do I have to care?


----------



## Sin0822

you can't set it higher?

You can see what auto sets, by opening easytune, go to OC advanced selection and look at power on voltage. It probably is extremely overvolting your VTT, there is no reason for a set voltage not to work.

BTW in BIOS for voltages
normal=stock
Auto= whatever the board wants


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13097572*
> you can't set it higher?


My CPU is C0 and old and my cooler is not top. With my ex-asus mobo I could reach 4.0 but temps were high. After that it was hell. With this mobo I went to 4.0 easy but I didnt stress it for long time. I will the next hours/days, but my daily use will be always in 3.8 I suppose.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13097572*
> You can see what auto sets, by opening easytune, go to OC advanced selection and look at power on voltage. It probably is extremely overvolting your VTT, there is no reason for a set voltage not to work.


Thank for the tip! QPI/Vtt is 1.535v !!! Way too much IMO. That is why I didnt found it manual. Now I am going to down from that, step by step


----------



## Sin0822

yea man that is too much


----------



## ranerX3

my second rig have an X58-EXTREME does it count for this club ?


----------



## Avidean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avidean*


OK now that I am nice and comfortable with my build I have decided to go water! I already have a modified by Koolance Lian-li Mid tower from my water cooled build a few years ago but I sold the resevoer and Pump and Rad a couple of years ago. Here is my plan: I will buy Koolance radiator to fit the case and a koolance CPU-370, a Pump and a resevoir. I am not going to water cool the video card sinse I dont see much benefit from doing so and it can only weaken the CPU cooling if they are on the same loop. I don't know if I should connect the loop to the UD7 water block? Am I wrong about anything here?

Comment and suggestions please


Come on Guys throw me a bone here!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


my second rig have an X58-EXTREME does it count for this club ?










what?
you mean EX58?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avidean*


Come on Guys throw me a bone here!










The block that comes on the board is a weird size and I don't really think it's necessary. EK makes a full cover block for the board for around $120 if you are going to push your OC that would be the way to go.


----------



## Avidean

OK $120 is a lot. I don't want to add a MB Block. I figure that I will just add a CPU water block and included Gigabyte MB block in the loop. and forget about the GPU's. I'm looking for 4.6+ GHZ. I did manage to get this i7 920 to Complete 3DMark 06 at 4.6 GHZ about a year ago and scord 33,000 on air. I figure water cooled I could get it cool and stable at 4.6+ RIght?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean;13117221*
> OK $120 is a lot. I don't want to add a MB Block. I figure that I will just add a CPU water block and included Gigabyte MB block in the loop. and forget about the GPU's. I'm looking for 4.6+ GHZ. I did manage to get this i7 920 to Complete 3DMark 06 at 4.6 GHZ about a year ago and scord 33,000 on air. I figure water cooled I could get it cool and stable at 4.6+ RIght?


IDK, but I don't think you need the NB block.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


yea man that is too much


The best I could do was 1.455. Under that BSOD. That is high too.

I changed 19x200 to 21x181. That gave me less memory speed (1448). Also I changed the Uncore Clock ratio from x18 to x17 (= 3077 MHz).

Now I have normal boot and light tests at QPI/Vtt = 1.375v. Also I got a better performance in IntelBurn. Good.

I am going to stress it for now. I hope it will stay there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mod Duck*


Also I changed the Uncore Clock ratio from x18 to x17 (= 3077 MHz). 
Now I have normal boot and light tests at QPI/Vtt = 1.375v. Also I got a better performance in IntelBurn. Good.
.


Uncore Frequency .......................... [x16] or [x17] (Always 2x Memory Multi or 2x +1)
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [8]

So I've been told anyway.


----------



## Att1cus

I have had a GA-X58A-UD7 (Rev. 1.0) board since it came out, and I feel bad that I haven't done any OCing with it.

That's about to change.

I'm running a Core i7 960 Bloomfield @ stock 3.2 currently.

I just installed a Noctua NH-D14 with triple fan setup.

Also just installed 24GB Patriot Viper II Sector 7 Edition DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800), model PV7312G1600ELK

I also have a new EVGA GTX580 installed.

I'm very new to this and need a little help deciding what settings should be what in the BIOS, especially for the new RAM, as one of the Gigabyte forum admins told me I'd definitely need to manually configure it to get the right performance.

I'd like to request a set of max-performance BIOS values first, to get a baseline. After that's set up, then I'd proceed with the OC experiments, so for now, please let me know if you have any thoughts for the best max performance BIOS settings.

Thanks all!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

UD3R Rev2.0 here


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Att1cus*


I have had this board since it came out, and I feel bad that I haven't done any OCing with it.

That's about to change.

I'm running a Core i7 960 Bloomfield @ stock 3.2 currently.

I just installed a Noctua NH-D14 with triple fan setup.

Also just installed 24GB Patriot Viper II Sector 7 Edition DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800), model PV7312G1600ELK

I also have a new EVGA GTX580 installed.

I'm very new to this and need a little help deciding what settings should be what in the BIOS, especially for the new RAM, as one of the Gigabyte forum admins told me I'd definitely need to manually configure it to get the right performance.

I'd like to request a set of max-performance BIOS values first, to get a baseline. After that's set up, then I'd proceed with the OC experiments, so for now, please let me know if you have any thoughts for the best max performance BIOS settings.

Thanks all!


 These settings should get you close http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html


----------



## Att1cus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


These settings should get you close http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html


Sorry, that didn't work - system wouldn't even post. Manually set 9-9-9-24 native values for the ram and bumped DRAM voltage to 1.54v. The product page for the RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...PV7312G1600ELK) indicates native is 1.65V - should i push the DRAM voltage to this value?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13125067*
> Sorry, that didn't work - system wouldn't even post. Manually set 9-9-9-24 native values for the ram and bumped DRAM voltage to 1.54v. The product page for the RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220499&Tpk=PV7312G1600ELK) indicates native is 1.65V - should i push the DRAM voltage to this value?


Yes for your own RAM set the manufacturers specs, so timings and volts.
I thought you where asking for OC settings for your chip.


----------



## Att1cus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13126536*
> Yes for your own RAM set the manufacturers specs, so timings and volts.
> I thought you where asking for OC settings for your chip.


Sorry for the confusion. Was asking first for the best set of values for a non-OC'd system with my chip, board, and RAM. After I get the system going top-notch stock, I can start tweaking OC settings.

Update: New RAM is installed and manually configured in BIOS to manufacturer spec + .05V. My RAM is running at 1600 speed and 1.70V stable and smooth as butter.

My chip is running at stock speed 3.2 - that's where I'd like some advice with the OC. That link you posted to the BIOS template, if I apply just the CPU steeings, i should be OK right?


----------



## kmss1

Those of you, who care about others on this board, please take a look at this thread and do what you care to do (or can do)... There are several ways to help mentioned.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html

K


----------



## Sin0822

Yea i feel for him, because I have to go through chemotherapy soon as well for my cancer. But they say Ill be ok, i feel bad for him.


----------



## superj1977

Hi all,

just wondering if anyone knows if THIS block will also fit the UD7 rev2 instead of the stock fusion block?

Anyone got any ideas?

Failing that,is there an alternative block by any other manufacturer?

I have to have 2 reducers in my loop to step down to the stock waterblocks barbs and id rather just change it and use my own compression fittings.


----------



## kmss1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13128351*
> Yea i feel for him, because I have to go through chemotherapy soon as well for my cancer. But they say Ill be ok, i feel bad for him.


You are in my prayers too Sin! Don't know if you read the story I linked, but 50% of donations are going to the American Cancer Society and the other 50% goes to a 'folding machine'...


----------



## Sin0822

yea i saw that, thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13126982*
> Sorry for the confusion. Was asking first for the best set of values for a non-OC'd system with my chip, board, and RAM. After I get the system going top-notch stock, I can start tweaking OC settings.
> 
> Update: New RAM is installed and manually configured in BIOS to manufacturer spec + .05V. My RAM is running at 1600 speed and 1.70V stable and smooth as butter.
> 
> My chip is running at stock speed 3.2 - that's where I'd like some advice with the OC. That link you posted to the BIOS template, if I apply just the CPU steeings, i should be OK right?


Instead of just applying those it would be better for you to use your own but they are a great starting or general settings for you.


----------



## Mod Duck

I lost both my parents from this. I wish the best for all. Think positive, laugh and love...


----------



## JoemanK3

Does anyone know why when I come out of Hibernate my overclock lights blink a couple of times and make a ticking sound? Is this normal? Should I back of my overclock?


----------



## Sin0822

idk overclocking and hibernation dont ever really go hand in had. You should be ok tho.


----------



## JoemanK3

Alright cool. Also my computer will not sleep. I've tried everything and the damn thing refuses to sleep. Sometimes it tries to and immediately awakes and other time it just turns off the screen. That's why I've been hibernating the thing.


----------



## Sin0822

well go into BIOS load optimized defaults, fix up your boot stuff for your drives, and see if you can.


----------



## JoemanK3

I did that yesterday. Same thing, it tried to sleep then kicked right back on. Pain in the neck. Nice rig btw


----------



## UNOE

Weirdest thing here. What do you guys use for reading CPU temps. Real temp and Core temp show. 42c while EasyTune6 shows 34c. Also when I change the TJmax on the Real temp it lower or highers the temp reading. Am I suppost to Calabriate Real Temp by changeing the TJmax to a certain number. I'm not understanding this.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13166038*
> Weirdest thing here. What do you guys use for reading CPU temps. Real temp and Core temp show. 42c while EasyTune6 shows 34c. Also when I change the TJmax on the Real temp it lower or highers the temp reading. Am I suppost to Calabriate Real Temp by changeing the TJmax to a certain number. I'm not understanding this.


I don't have my 1366 rig running right now but I think TJmax should be set to 100.
I would check them at load to how close they are.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13166038*
> Weirdest thing here. What do you guys use for reading CPU temps. Real temp and Core temp show. 42c while EasyTune6 shows 34c. Also when I change the TJmax on the Real temp it lower or highers the temp reading. Am I suppost to Calabriate Real Temp by changeing the TJmax to a certain number. I'm not understanding this.


Multi core chips do not have direct temperature sensors. What the sensor actually reads is distance to throttling, and the temperature is inferred from that. To get your idle temps a temperature gradient is used. Idle temps are even more inaccurate than load temps as a result of using this method. The point is though that none of the temperatures are precisely accurate, will vary from chip to chip, and are only really useful as a guide to how far from thermal throttling you are. So idle temps are not worth taking too seriously.

If you want to know more google "realtemp uncle webb xtremesystems". Uncle Webb wrote the prog. There's a long thread that explains how it works.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13166238*
> I don't have my 1366 rig running right now but I think TJmax should be set to 100.
> I would check them at load to how close they are.


Yeah its weird cause you can ajust it to what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13166378*
> Multi core chips do not have direct temperature sensors. What the sensor actually reads is distance to throttling, and the temperature is inferred from that. To get your idle temps a temperature gradient is used. Idle temps are even more inaccurate than load temps as a result of using this method. The point is though that none of the temperatures are precisely accurate, will vary from chip to chip, and are only really useful as a guide to how far from thermal throttling you are. So idle temps are not worth taking too seriously.
> 
> If you want to know more google "realtemp uncle webb xtremesystems". Uncle Webb wrote the prog. There's a long thread that explains how it works.


I under stand makes more since this is helpful, its just a guide to temps for my own OC monitoring, and I shouldnt pay to much attention to my idle temps.

Should the TJmax be set at 100 ?
I was looking into some software that might shut down my computer at a certain temputre is detected. It there anything that would do that for me ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13166554*
> Yeah its weird cause you can ajust it to what you want.
> 
> I under stand makes more since this is helpful, its just a guide to temps for my own OC monitoring, and I shouldnt pay to much attention to my idle temps.
> 
> Should the TJmax be set at 100 ?
> I was looking into some software that might shut down my computer at a certain temputre is detected. It there anything that would do that for me ?


Yeah, 100 is where it should be set. Thermal throttling is in your BIOS so unless you have it disabled it will shut down once you hit 100C.


----------



## UNOE

Okay another question I just build my first loop (background cheer and clapping). So Im working on a pretty heavy 24/7 OC. My chip is insured with OC insurance so I don't care if I burn it out. But want to push a really hard 24/7 clock to get my moneys worth out of this chip. Currently I have it at 4.46Ghz with vcore in Bios at 1.4825. QPI at 1.45. What my question is, is what is good max QPI voltage. I changed my TIM on my northbridge and I think its staying really cool even at 1.45 volts. My HWMonitor temp for TMPIN1 never goes over 54c. I think this is the northbridge ? I also checked the LED on the board nothing is red everything is in the green during full load running LinX. I think It can go further too but not sure what is recommended. I think I'm willing to go slightly over what most might say is safe. Because I have that extra assurance with the insurance on my chip I payed a extra $25 for.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13171603*
> Okay another question I just build my first loop (background cheer and clapping). So Im working on a pretty heavy 24/7 OC. My chip is insured with OC insurance so I don't care if I burn it out. But want to push a really hard 24/7 clock to get my moneys worth out of this chip. Currently I have it at 4.46Ghz with vcore in Bios at 1.4825. QPI at 1.45. What my question is, is what is good max QPI voltage. I changed my TIM on my northbridge and I think its staying really cool even at 1.45 volts. My HWMonitor temp for TMPIN1 never goes over 54c. I think this is the northbridge ? I also checked the LED on the board nothing is red everything is in the green during full load running LinX. I think It can go further too but not sure what is recommended. I think I'm willing to go slightly over what most might say is safe. Because I have that extra assurance with the insurance on my chip I payed a extra $25 for.


Wait, you paid extra for overclock insurance? You have got to tell me more, lol. Where did you buy this chip from? All Intel chips come with a 3 year warranty.
As far as safe limits, that is debatable. How long do you want to keep the chip and how much more extra speed do you want.
I say as long as temps are good take it right until you don't feel safe anymore.


----------



## Shademaster

Hey Guys I have a question for you







.

I currently own a renderfarm with 6 1366 UD-5 core i7 930's in them.

All have 12 GB of ram and have been running absolutely fine for more than a year now.

I was wondering about the following, I have every generation of UD5 here, from the weirdly colored one to the latest rev 2.0. I am planning an upgrade to 6 core 48 GB of ram.

I checked the website of gigabyte and found out they have support for the 6 core so no problem there, my concern however is that they state the maximum amount of ram is only 24GB of ram.

Does the UD-5 take 8GB sticks of ram or am I seriously out of luck here? Are there people on here with real world experience? I don't want to fork out a huge amount of money only to find out it doesn't work :s .

I would really like to know because this upgrade could prolong the rendering life of my machines by another 3 to 5 years!

Thanks again (reps for answers)!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;13172453*
> Hey Guys I have a question for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I currently own a renderfarm with 6 1366 UD-5 core i7 930's in them.
> 
> All have 12 GB of ram and have been running absolutely fine for more than a year now.
> 
> I was wondering about the following, I have every generation of UD5 here, from the weirdly colored one to the latest rev 2.0. I am planning an upgrade to 6 core 48 GB of ram.
> 
> I checked the website of gigabyte and found out they have support for the 6 core so no problem there, my concern however is that they state the maximum amount of ram is only 24GB of ram.
> 
> Does the UD-5 take 8GB sticks of ram or am I seriously out of luck here? Are there people on here with real world experience? I don't want to fork out a huge amount of money only to find out it doesn't work :s .
> 
> I would really like to know because this upgrade could prolong the rendering life of my machines by another 3 to 5 years!
> 
> Thanks again (reps for answers)!


you are going to need to run a 6core xeon to run over 24gb

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47920


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;13134559*
> Hi all,
> 
> just wondering if anyone knows if THIS block will also fit the UD7 rev2 instead of the stock fusion block?
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Failing that,is there an alternative block by any other manufacturer?
> 
> I have to have 2 reducers in my loop to step down to the stock waterblocks barbs and id rather just change it and use my own compression fittings.


BUMP,anyone know?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13172396*
> Wait, you paid extra for overclock insurance? You have got to tell me more, lol. Where did you buy this chip from? All Intel chips come with a 3 year warranty.
> As far as safe limits, that is debatable. How long do you want to keep the chip and how much more extra speed do you want.
> I say as long as temps are good take it right until you don't feel safe anymore.


Well Microcenter sold it to me. They change there extended coverage around september 2010. They new company microcenter uses insures it for things like bent pins, Overclocking, burnt chips, and ads 1 year to the warranty. I was sold when I heard that. I don't know if intel covers all of that if they do then I'm the fool I guess. This is only my second system build intended. and really my first extreme OC that I planned to do. So It gives me piece of mind that If I fry it I can drive 15min to microcenter and come back home with in the hour and continue abusing my board and chip. Also with Microcenter I saved almost $50 to $80 of what I would pay at say Newegg or other places. So $25 is less of worry.
But still do you think I'm safe running 1.5v on QPI if my Northbridge stays around 60c under load?


----------



## Att1cus

Updated my system in signature. Anyone know a good OCing setup for my chip? The one I've tried so far hasn't worked so well, though I do appreciate the suggestion and contribution.

Was wondering if anyone has used my exact chip? and if so, what's the OC?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13176397*
> Updated my system in signature. Anyone know a good OCing setup for my chip? The one I've tried so far hasn't worked so well, though I do appreciate the suggestion and contribution.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has used my exact chip? and if so, what's the OC?


Look on first post of this thread under members bios templets


----------



## Att1cus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13176440*
> Look on first post of this thread under members bios templets


Yup - checked that first - nothing for an i7 960.


----------



## UNOE

all those chips are very similar voltages and settings. I would just start playing with it. see how high of a clock you can get at a vcore of 1.275 or something close to that. I can get nearly to 4.0ghz at 1.275 then from there I have too keep bumping it up. If you can get a 4.2ghz with less than 1.3v then your in good shape. I would try that first before I look at other peoples OC cause if your chip is good then you will want to do it low voltage and not look at others OC's. I looked at all those chips to get what I wanted. And with much tinkering I know my chip well I know what it can do at any voltage.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13176489*
> Yup - checked that first - nothing for an i7 960.


well you can always use other chips templates as baseline its all the same, depending on the multi... what multi does the 960 have 25x?


----------



## Att1cus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13177560*
> well you can always use other chips templates as baseline its all the same, depending on the multi... what multi does the 960 have 25x?


Yes it has 25 x 133


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13178582*
> Yes it has 25 x 133


ill wip you up a template. whats your goal OC?


----------



## Att1cus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13178630*
> ill wip you up a template. whats your goal OC?


Appreciate it man - just about as high as I can go with stability - I've got a mean heatsink (below) so i should be able to handle things over 4.0GHz at least.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13178654*
> Appreciate it man - just about as high as I can go with stability - I've got a mean heatsink (below) so i should be able to handle things over 4.0GHz at least.


np give me a few.



PHP:


GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 25x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.00ghz 160x25
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3264 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2565
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.200
CPU PLL....................................: 1.30
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.50
QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
IOH Core...................................: 1.10
ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
ICH Core...................................: 1.10
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
DRAM Termination...........................: Normal
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Normal
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Normal
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Normal
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Normal
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Normal
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Normal

if this fails to post. please set 1.8pll i tune all my chips on 1.3 - 1.6pll except the i7 930
edit make sure you run cas 9 timings


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13178751*
> np give me a few.
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio............................: 25x
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.00ghz 160x25
> > Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
> 
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
> CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
> CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled
> 
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x17
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3264 Mhz
> >>>>> Standard Clock Control
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 160
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
> >>>>> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 800mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
> 
> > Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
> Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
> Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
> Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
> Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
> Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
> tRCD.......................................: 9
> tRP........................................: 9
> tRAS.......................................: 24
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
> tRC........................................: Auto
> tRRD ......................................: Auto
> tWTR ......................................: Auto
> tWR........................................: Auto
> tWTP.......................................: Auto
> tWL........................................: Auto
> tRFC.......................................: Auto
> tRTP.......................................: Auto
> tFAW.......................................: Auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
> Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto
> 
> > Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
> Different DIMMs............................:
> Different Ranks............................:
> On The Same Rank...........................:
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
> Different DIMMs............................:
> Different Ranks............................:
> On The Same Rank...........................:
> 
> > Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>> CPU
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 1
> CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2565
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.200
> CPU PLL....................................: 1.30
> >>> MCH/ICH
> PCIE.......................................: 1.50
> QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
> IOH Core...................................: 1.10
> ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
> ICH Core...................................: 1.10
> >>> Dram
> DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
> DRAM Termination...........................: Normal
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Normal
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Normal
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Normal
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Normal
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Normal
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Normal
> 
> if this fails to post. please set 1.8pll i tune all my chips on 1.3 - 1.6pll except the i7 930
> edit make sure you run cas 9 timings


You use 1.3 pll ?


----------



## freakb18c1

1.3pll works on most 1366 cpu's some wont take it at all. the only one that i didnt work well on was the 930.

w3520's
most 920's
970/980
950
maybe 960 well see soon =X


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13180461*
> 1.3pll works on most 1366 cpu's some wont take it at all. the only one that i didnt work well on was the 930.
> 
> w3520's
> most 920's
> 970/980
> 950
> maybe 960 well see soon =X


Does this allow for lower voltage across the board ?

BTW
Everyone
Look at my loop. Its my first loop. I'm excited.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/989359-my-700d-air-water-transformation-360-a.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;13174515*
> BUMP,anyone know?


Sorry you got skipped over. I'm 99% sure it will fit but you could always ask the techs at MIPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13176275*
> Well Microcenter sold it to me. They change there extended coverage around september 2010. They new company microcenter uses insures it for things like bent pins, Overclocking, burnt chips, and ads 1 year to the warranty. I was sold when I heard that. I don't know if intel covers all of that if they do then I'm the fool I guess. This is only my second system build intended. and really my first extreme OC that I planned to do. So It gives me piece of mind that If I fry it I can drive 15min to microcenter and come back home with in the hour and continue abusing my board and chip. Also with Microcenter I saved almost $50 to $80 of what I would pay at say Newegg or other places. So $25 is less of worry.
> But still do you think I'm safe running 1.5v on QPI if my Northbridge stays around 60c under load?


I had no idea they offered this!







I think I was so used to Best Buy offering it to me back in the day that I probably just instantly rejected MC when/if they even asked me about it. I think for $25 bucks it is worth it and can save you about three weeks that it would take Intel to RMA anyway. Great choice.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13181033*
> Does this allow for lower voltage across the board ?
> 
> BTW
> Everyone
> Look at my loop. Its my first loop. I'm excited.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/989359-my-700d-air-water-transformation-360-a.html


Very, very nice build!


----------



## Att1cus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13178751*
> np give me a few.
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio............................: 25x
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.00ghz 160x25
> > Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
> 
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
> CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Enabled
> CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled
> 
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2 Ghz
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x17
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3264 Mhz
> >>>>> Standard Clock Control
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 160
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
> >>>>> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 800mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
> 
> > Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> Performance Enhance........................: Turbo
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
> Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
> Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
> Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
> Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
> Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
> tRCD.......................................: 9
> tRP........................................: 9
> tRAS.......................................: 24
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
> tRC........................................: Auto
> tRRD ......................................: Auto
> tWTR ......................................: Auto
> tWR........................................: Auto
> tWTP.......................................: Auto
> tWL........................................: Auto
> tRFC.......................................: Auto
> tRTP.......................................: Auto
> tFAW.......................................: Auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
> Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto
> 
> > Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
> Different DIMMs............................:
> Different Ranks............................:
> On The Same Rank...........................:
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
> Different DIMMs............................:
> Different Ranks............................:
> On The Same Rank...........................:
> 
> > Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>> CPU
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 1
> CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2565
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Disabled
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.200
> CPU PLL....................................: 1.30
> >>> MCH/ICH
> PCIE.......................................: 1.50
> QPI PLL....................................: 1.10
> IOH Core...................................: 1.10
> ICH I/O....................................: 1.50
> ICH Core...................................: 1.10
> >>> Dram
> DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.66
> DRAM Termination...........................: Normal
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Normal
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Normal
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Normal
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Normal
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Normal
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Normal
> 
> if this fails to post. please set 1.8pll i tune all my chips on 1.3 - 1.6pll except the i7 930
> edit make sure you run cas 9 timings


No dice on this configuration either. Thanks for putting it together for me. Some of the numbers didn't work out for me either - like the QPi was 5.** with this setup, not 7.2 like this shows.

Do I use a not-so-common model i7? I can't seem to find good OCing for it anywhere.


----------



## Sin0822

that microcenter news is sick.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13182559*
> No dice on this configuration either. Thanks for putting it together for me. Some of the numbers didn't work out for me either - like the QPi was 5.** with this setup, not 7.2 like this shows.
> 
> Do I use a not-so-common model i7? I can't seem to find good OCing for it anywhere.


ah thats to bad. guess you gonna have to shoot higher volts first then work your way down

try 1.300v cpu vcore and 1.295 qpi/ vtt (or something close to it)

good luck


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13181381*
> 
> I had no idea they offered this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was so used to Best Buy offering it to me back in the day that I probably just instantly rejected MC when/if they even asked me about it. I think for $25 bucks it is worth it and can save you about three weeks that it would take Intel to RMA anyway. Great choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very nice build!


thanks

But back to my question lol

'do you think I'm safe running 1.5v on QPI if my Northbridge stays around 60c under load?'


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13185512*
> thanks
> 
> But back to my question lol
> 
> 'do you think I'm safe running 1.5v on QPI if my Northbridge stays around 60c under load?'


Yeah, your probably fine. I have seen a few run higher then that 24/7.

Plus you have the sweet warranty so who cares, give er hell:thumb:


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13187429*
> Yeah, your probably fine. I have seen a few run higher then that 24/7.
> 
> Plus you have the sweet warranty so who cares, give er hell:thumb:


I think I will...


----------



## gobbo353

Yeah i'm at 1.61 no issue for months now.. no degredation or the like, so I would safely advise to not sweat it.. Besides you look as though ou at least know what your doing.. If you were a noob I probably wouldn't encourage it.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13182559*
> No dice on this configuration either. Thanks for putting it together for me. Some of the numbers didn't work out for me either - like the QPi was 5.** with this setup, not 7.2 like this shows.
> 
> Do I use a not-so-common model i7? I can't seem to find good OCing for it anywhere.


Hey dude just noticed you have a 960.. not many of us do.. i've had mine for ages now and am sure i could help with ur OC.. anyway i'll sus ur config out a bit closer and make a recommendation shortly. We do have slightly unique beasts.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobbo353;13198784*
> Yeah i'm at 1.61 no issue for months now.. no degredation or the like, so I would safely advise to not sweat it.. Besides you look as though ou at least know what your doing.. If you were a noob I probably wouldn't encourage it.


wow 1.61v for months







lol ... well with replacing the TIM I never see it get above 61c at full load at 1.47v so Ill try to push it a little more


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13199001*
> wow 1.61v for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ... well with replacing the TIM I never see it get above 61c at full load at 1.47v so Ill try to push it a little more


Exactly right.. it's 80% about the heat! good luck
oh yeah just to be sure (dont' want you popping anything







i am talking qpi vtt.. not vcore..


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13182559*
> No dice on this configuration either. Thanks for putting it together for me. Some of the numbers didn't work out for me either - like the QPi was 5.** with this setup, not 7.2 like this shows.
> 
> Do I use a not-so-common model i7? I can't seem to find good OCing for it anywhere.


Forget the CPU pll mate you have lots more important things to address with what was provided (no critism meant)

OK So I have a 960 and have worked it over like nobodies business.

Try this.. Basically use the template detail freakb18c1 provided with the following changes
CPU Core 1.35-1.40
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
Cpu pll 1.60 (it simply works)

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Enabled
(If appropriate - i.e mem has a profile - trust me it only helps)

Ram ALL AUTO.. Except use either Turbo or Extreme - Not Standard. I use Extreme .. Again AUTO not manual.. Just make sure your utilising Turbo at least (to keep up with IMC etc) and def use XMP if avail.. Does wonders for l2/l3 latency and perhaps stability.

OK so you have 24gb ram.. i have 12gb.. same principle so.. you'll need

QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.61 (Trust me it won't break anything) if unsure start two or three notches below but i'm pretty sure AT LEAST 1.53 min will be required with 24gb..
It's memory brand and timing specifc but with 24 it will be necessary.. Trident 2000 requires it even with 6gb at around 1800 (with high OC that is on 960).

PCIE.......................................: 1.58 (just a safety net to discount if bluescreen) can lower later (once stable)
QPI PLL....................................: 1.18-1.26 (1.18 should work) Stock 1.10 likely won't cut it mate so again i'd start with 1.18..

In fact lower end I advise where applicable unless unstable and then go higher.. Now i know my limits i prefere higher and work back but your in new territory so play safe is my advice, otherwise you might freak out









IOH Core...................................: 1.32-40 (Yes thats right 1.40 which is what i require at 4.5).. Won't break and can work down... Again start two notches lower if not confident..
ICH Core...................................: 1.10 - 1.18

I say it again the 960 is a bit different than others.. i've looked at at least 500 configs and tried everything prob 100 hours plus with 960 all configs air/water, the lot..

Ok so i find the 960 does top out about 4.4-4.5 where the voltage requirements increase greatly.. i.e 4.6 i would require about 1.58v-1.62 and memo would be too low for my liking.. Also i'm not going there too much heat.. S0 4.5 24/7 for me.. 4.4 in summer.

Now i'm actually suggesting to up your OC with these settings.. i.e they work at 4.4 no issue and your config can handle it.. So just make sure you keep the 25mutli and up the blck to perhaps 170,, Your Voltage will need to be around 1.3ish to 1.4.. i would be surprised if higher than 1.4 but again it's hella safe at 1.4 just comes down to temps..

Now it's the mem multi ur going to have to fiddle with.. i.e i use 25 mutli with up to x10.. you can't use *10 with anything over 160blck or your overclocking your memory.. So this could be the deciding factor..

If you i would try 170x25x8memx17uncore (oh yeah uncore if x2 mem even with the +1, if final figure is too low then no dice). that give you 4.25 which is a NICE start no?

Anyway info overload for now.. Just give her a whirl.. give you something to work with.. Again memory try and get close to 1600 as possible with the above settings and bobs your uncle.. Mem too slow and you will have probs.. so you need that sweet spot.. thats why you use auto mem timings with Turbo and XMP.. The mem is configured to be smart enough.. Yyou will be right up at 4.25 with room to just up blck form 170 to 175 etc for 4.375 with those settings - so some (not much) just enough i'm hoping ..

Then we hone her in.... thats the easy part..

Hey 1 last important tip for all.. install Easytune 6 and log in with 4g and check and write down your settings.. i.e thats how i found out i needed 1.40 for IOH.. Otherwise i was a bit perplexed for no good reason, in hindsight. Yes settings by default are high.. but in this case.. i was way underestimating b4.. so just keep it at hand yeah..


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13173458*
> you are going to need to run a 6core xeon to run over 24gb
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47920


Thanks!

So if I would fit a 6 core 32nm Xeon X5650 (which is as expensive as a 980x) I will be able to run 48GB?

That would be awesome!


----------



## dvanderslice

I'm curious about the setting in the bios under Integrated Peripherals, you can either choose Native or Legacy IDE, I've never been sure of what that actually does.

The reason i'm curious is that ever since I've had this board just at random times, sometimes it could be a month before it happens again, i get a complete freeze of the system when accessing multimedia files from a specific hard drive. At first I thought it was the GPU but the more I read I found that it had to do with the Intel Rapid Storage Tech software. I have all my drives in AHCI on the Intel controller except an ODD on the Gigabyte one in IDE. I installed the drivers manually without the Intel software by using the extraction switches they have in the embedded info file (so that you don't need to install their software)... but yet I still get these lockups. Next I felt it was the HDD but there is nothing wrong with it, i've done every test in the book. It doesn't matter what media player I use, what FFDShow filter version, if it's running using DirectX over the GPU or using just the CPU, etc. I see they released new drivers for this SATA controller but its still the same thing as it just happened before I figured i'd write to you guys. Though sometimes the GPU recovers...and I get that error message that the video driver failed and its recovered (which is why I spent all my time concentrating on the GPU) but it doesn't matter what GPU I have in or if they are in SLI or not. I've swapped out the GPU with another completely different make and brand (ATI). I've tried it without SLI. Tried each of the Nvidia GPUs I have in SLI by themselves. About every driver known to man. Only thing I haven't tried is a different OS as it's hard to reproduce the problem.

So anyways I'm wondering if perhaps there is something that i'm missing in the bios. Or perhaps I should just use the Standard AHCI controller driver that windows gives as a generic to all the Sata controllers using AHCI. And will this even fix my problem? It's never the system disk that it happens on its always one of the other HDDs I have. So back to my previous question....Maybe one of you guys can help me out if you've seen this issue arise as this is the first time for me after many MANY custom builds and i've tried everything troubleshooting method I know of.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;13199780*
> Thanks!
> 
> So if I would fit a 6 core 32nm Xeon X5650 (which is as expensive as a 980x) I will be able to run 48GB?
> 
> That would be awesome!


well not on the ud5 you'll need a mobo that can support beyond 24gb as well forgot to mention that.









edit: but i dunno if that means it can't run beyond 24gb if its running something like a x5650 may want to contact gigabyte on this one, if nobody can answer here.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;13199780*
> Thanks!
> 
> So if I would fit a 6 core 32nm Xeon X5650 (which is as expensive as a 980x) I will be able to run 48GB?
> 
> That would be awesome!


If your going to invest in a PC like that I would say get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleKWLess&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleKWLess-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvanderslice;13200465*
> I'm curious about the setting in the bios under Integrated Peripherals, you can either choose Native or Legacy IDE, I've never been sure of what that actually does.
> 
> The reason i'm curious is that ever since I've had this board just at random times, sometimes it could be a month before it happens again, i get a complete freeze of the system when accessing multimedia files from a specific hard drive. At first I thought it was the GPU but the more I read I found that it had to do with the Intel Rapid Storage Tech software. I have all my drives in AHCI on the Intel controller except an ODD on the Gigabyte one in IDE. I installed the drivers manually without the Intel software by using the extraction switches they have in the embedded info file (so that you don't need to install their software)... but yet I still get these lockups. Next I felt it was the HDD but there is nothing wrong with it, i've done every test in the book. It doesn't matter what media player I use, what FFDShow filter version, if it's running using DirectX over the GPU or using just the CPU, etc. I see they released new drivers for this SATA controller but its still the same thing as it just happened before I figured i'd write to you guys. Though sometimes the GPU recovers...and I get that error message that the video driver failed and its recovered (which is why I spent all my time concentrating on the GPU) but it doesn't matter what GPU I have in or if they are in SLI or not. I've swapped out the GPU with another completely different make and brand (ATI). I've tried it without SLI. Tried each of the Nvidia GPUs I have in SLI by themselves. About every driver known to man. Only thing I haven't tried is a different OS as it's hard to reproduce the problem.
> 
> So anyways I'm wondering if perhaps there is something that i'm missing in the bios. Or perhaps I should just use the Standard AHCI controller driver that windows gives as a generic to all the Sata controllers using AHCI. And will this even fix my problem? It's never the system disk that it happens on its always one of the other HDDs I have. So back to my previous question....Maybe one of you guys can help me out if you've seen this issue arise as this is the first time for me after many MANY custom builds and i've tried everything troubleshooting method I know of.


That is a tough one. Fill out your system specs the best you can so we can see what we are working with.
I don't have my board so I won't be able to check for you what the two settings do.
Can it be the drive? How much RAM does the best GPU you have tried have?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvanderslice;13200465*
> I'm curious about the setting in the bios under Integrated Peripherals, you can either choose Native or Legacy IDE, I've never been sure of what that actually does.
> 
> The reason i'm curious is that ever since I've had this board just at random times, sometimes it could be a month before it happens again, i get a complete freeze of the system when accessing multimedia files from a specific hard drive. At first I thought it was the GPU but the more I read I found that it had to do with the Intel Rapid Storage Tech software. I have all my drives in AHCI on the Intel controller except an ODD on the Gigabyte one in IDE. I installed the drivers manually without the Intel software by using the extraction switches they have in the embedded info file (so that you don't need to install their software)... but yet I still get these lockups. Next I felt it was the HDD but there is nothing wrong with it, i've done every test in the book. It doesn't matter what media player I use, what FFDShow filter version, if it's running using DirectX over the GPU or using just the CPU, etc. I see they released new drivers for this SATA controller but its still the same thing as it just happened before I figured i'd write to you guys. Though sometimes the GPU recovers...and I get that error message that the video driver failed and its recovered (which is why I spent all my time concentrating on the GPU) but it doesn't matter what GPU I have in or if they are in SLI or not. I've swapped out the GPU with another completely different make and brand (ATI). I've tried it without SLI. Tried each of the Nvidia GPUs I have in SLI by themselves. About every driver known to man. Only thing I haven't tried is a different OS as it's hard to reproduce the problem.
> 
> So anyways I'm wondering if perhaps there is something that i'm missing in the bios. Or perhaps I should just use the Standard AHCI controller driver that windows gives as a generic to all the Sata controllers using AHCI. And will this even fix my problem? It's never the system disk that it happens on its always one of the other HDDs I have. So back to my previous question....Maybe one of you guys can help me out if you've seen this issue arise as this is the first time for me after many MANY custom builds and i've tried everything troubleshooting method I know of.


Are you sure the drive or drivers aren't just spending down this happens to me all the time. If I haven't used the drive in 20 minutes or so then when I go to the file it might open one or two folders by cache but when you access a file it take 2 to 3 seconds to access a file. This is very normal and is not a system frezze. Though it apears like a frezze some times even the mouse pauses but its normal. I even tried changing power settings doesn't seem to help cause the files aren't on the primary drive. You might find a way to disable it but its not a big deal.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13202481*
> If your going to invest in a PC like that I would say get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleKWLess&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleKWLess-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA
> 
> That is a tough one. Fill out your system specs the best you can so we can see what we are working with.
> I don't have my board so I won't be able to check for you what the two settings do.
> Can it be the drive? How much RAM does the best GPU you have tried have?


Thanks for all the answers guys. Well my problem is My 3D scenes need a lot of RAM. So much that even 24 might not be totally enough.

Here are my current setups:

















6 of ehm all with the same specs:

Gigabyte UD5
Corsair HX850 PSU
Corsair H50 push/pull CPU cooling
Corsair 12GB ram in all 6 slots
intel 920/930/950 and one 970 processor.

I want to upgrade them to 6 core's with at least 24 GB of ram. Since a good 6 core costs in the neighbourhood of $800 I thougt, why not get a Xeon instead?

I need each machine to have a LOT of ram. 12 did not cut it for my last Archviz project and it needed weeks of optimisations to get it to render. I never want to go through that again so I figured upgrading the RAM could save me a lot of projecttime.

These machines are used for extreme 3D rendering, stuff like this:










These machines all require to have a lot of RAM since they can't share it.

I have been considering the SR-2 only to find it not interesting enough for animation rendering. A lot of processes in 3D animation like prelighting/baking/preparing/animating the scene run on 1 core processes. This means that in a 1000 frame animation, a preparation time of 30 seconds equates to 8.3 hours of preparation time alone even if actual rendertime is zip. This means that dividing this animation over multiple machines speeds up the process a lot.

The SR2 solution will give me a lot of power, yet the same animation would render 8 hours longer instead of 1 hour on 8 core i7 machines.

I also have to factor in the cost of renderpower. Right now my machines are build to last me years, hence the high quality parts and 1366 platform for maximum RAM. I knew I would eventually need to go max out and since an upgrade is imminent I was trying to figure out how far I could take the platform before I buy whole new machines.

Thank you for thinking along! Guess I will have to contact Gigabyte directly then!


----------



## NoGuru

I guess you do need a ton of RAM. Maybe just test one machine.


----------



## Sin0822

hey i posted my X58A-OC review: http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/995921-x58a-oc-review-physical-review.html

if anyone is interested!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13209186*
> hey i posted my X58A-OC review: http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/995921-x58a-oc-review-physical-review.html
> 
> if anyone is interested!


Always like your reviews


----------



## KingT

Damn these P45 mobos are hard to find for a right price..

But I managed to find a Gigabyte X58 UD9 brand new,3 years of warranty for just 330$ (here it usually costs over 800$)..

If there wasn't for SandyBridge temptation I would have bought it just like that..

For 1100$ I could get GA-X58 UD9, 6GB triple channel Kingston HyperX 2250MHz and Ci7 970 all brand new..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sin0822

dude where did you find UD9 for that price?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13216933*
> dude where did you find UD9 for that price?


On the net,something like E bay but only in my country..

CHEERS..


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13181381*
> Sorry you got skipped over. I'm 99% sure it will fit but you could always ask the techs at MIPS.


thanks man,looks to me very similar but i think i will email just to check.

Just asked here as its likely that if somebody knew,then this is the place to ask.

Cheers.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;13204818*
> 
> A lot of processes in 3D animation like prelighting/baking/preparing/animating the scene run on 1 core processes. This means that in a 1000 frame animation, a preparation time of 30 seconds equates to 8.3 hours of preparation time alone even if actual rendertime is zip. This means that dividing this animation over multiple machines speeds up the process a lot.


*Sounds to me also that your software platform is not ideal either mate*.. I mean to say it would still be quicker with 1 24gb machine where your utilising all 8 or 12 cores no? Or are you locked in - in that respect.

Otherwise i'm not sure what board tbh but i'd go the whole hog and get a dual xeon board/processor combo with 24/48 gb ram and call it a day. still cheaper than 6 i7's (that aren't being fully utilised mind you)..

Ram is one thing however as implied optimal software that utilises said cores and a 'package' where you have a 16-24 core moster with dual graphics and 48gb ram and you couldn't go wrong..

I'm sure for 5-8 grand or so you'd be on a winner and saving hours no? Or have you looked at it from this perspective / have other limitations / doesn't suite your design workflow ?

Just curious mate because a farm solution doesn't sound ideal in my book when your not utilising the potential.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;13217323*
> thanks man,looks to me very similar but i think i will email just to check.
> 
> Just asked here as its likely that if somebody knew,then this is the place to ask.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah, they don't sell MIPS here so that is why you don't see many on this site.
I have owned a set for my EP45-UD3P and they are very good blocks.


----------



## dvanderslice

Its for sure not the drive just being dormant and spinning up, as it causes the whole system to lock up, permanently. And it isn't always on the same drive i'm finding now. The only thing in common is the controller. I've changed cables and done every bit of basic hardware troubleshooting that this would entail. Once or twice out of the dozen or so times this has happened I eventually get the normal: Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered. That's why I thought it was the GPU and/or the video drivers but after swapping out the GPUs and how I came to find it had to do with Rapid Storage Technology (via my last post) I started looking at the SATA Controller. Here's what I tried:

I've tried it with two GTX 275s in SLI, without, a GTX 560 TI from my other PC, every Nvidia driver since they went passed ver. 200.00 (this has happened since I bought this board). I also had a buddy bring over an ATI 6970, still no dice. It only happens on the drives that are on the Intel SATA controller via the board in my system specs. The first two cards have 896 mb of RAM the second 1024 megs and the last 2 gigs. What i'll do is attach all the info on the PC and detailed info on the GPU and drives and what they are attached to below. All 4 HDDs are on the Intel Controller and the ODD is on the Gigabyte one, they are both in AHCI. This has happened when in RAID if I remember correctly. Bios FE5. No overclocking. I'm now trying that Intel Rapid Storage Technology software that I hate, but an Intel rep who was at work two days ago says it is much improved. He originally is the one that told me about the software conflicting with DXVA video filters so I took it off, this was in October I guess. And all was good for a while, but now its doing it again. As I wrote I usually extract the drivers using switches from the IRST software and then manually install the drivers alone. This time I just installed the software with the drivers...So far so good with the software, but i'd like to know *** is happening. Or if you guys have any ideas. After looking at the AIDA64 report on those particular drives should I have the IDE mode on the Intel Controller in Native or Legacy via the Bios?....Anyways here's both reports in txt format. One is just my system's summary in more detail than my signature. And the second is the detailed info on the GPU and HDDs, The Controllers, etc. I think this is all the info you'd need to get an idea of what i'm working with. Thanks guys, you all are always a big help here.

View attachment 206894


View attachment 206895


----------



## UNOE

Im working on a new OC around 4.4ghz, I'm trying to use the 24x multiplier is it worth trying to get this stable with 24x multiplier ? And also have a question about Load Line 1 & 2. I been using level 2 for my 4.2ghz clocks. But what Level is good for volts around 1.45 to 1.50. Should I bump it to Level 1 or turn it off with higher voltage or is it the other way around that I should have it on level 2 for higher voltages.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13238442*
> Im working on a new OC around 4.4ghz, I'm trying to use the 24x multiplier is it worth trying to get this stable with 24x multiplier ? And also have a question about Load Line 1 & 2. I been using level 2 for my 4.2ghz clocks. But what Level is good for volts around 1.45 to 1.50. Should I bump it to Level 1 or turn it off with higher voltage or is it the other way around that I should have it on level 2 for higher voltages.


Its going to be very hard to get that tuned on 24x, even multipliers are always a pain to get stable. As far as levels of LLC, I personally use Level 1 up to about 1.48750 in bios. Which give cpu-z 1.456v idle and 1.440 load. If i have to use anymore volts I would enable Level 2. Level 2 @ 1.48750 in bios is 1.456 idle and 1.488 load, Which would be like having 1.531v @ Level 1.


----------



## Sin0822

i got a new PB today under DICE with my OC board and my old 930.

almost 5ghz, but it wouldn't do it, i was more than pissed:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786303

stupid CPu hates anything over 1.6v for both qpi/vtt and vcore. BUT 990x tomorrow is different story!
 








LN2 purchase tomorrow as well!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13255857*
> Its going to be very hard to get that tuned on 24x, even multipliers are always a pain to get stable. As far as levels of LLC, I personally use Level 1 up to about 1.48750 in bios. Which give cpu-z 1.456v idle and 1.440 load. If i have to use anymore volts I would enable Level 2. Level 2 @ 1.48750 in bios is 1.456 idle and 1.488 load, Which would be like having 1.531v @ Level 1.


Cool thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13260684*
> i got a new PB today under DICE with my OC board and my old 930.
> 
> almost 5ghz, but it wouldn't do it, i was more than pissed:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786303
> 
> stupid CPu hates anything over 1.6v for both qpi/vtt and vcore. BUT 990x tomorrow is different story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 purchase tomorrow as well!


Still a nice Validation. Gotta love that smoky plume after being out of the game for a while.
L2N+990=Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## freakb18c1

I can honestly say that I never hit 5ghz on ANY of my cpu's. Does having DICE / LN2 really help that much?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13216111*
> Damn these P45 mobos are hard to find for a right price..
> 
> But I managed to find a Gigabyte X58 UD9 brand new,3 years of warranty for just 330$ (here it usually costs over 800$)..
> 
> If there wasn't for SandyBridge temptation I would have bought it just like that..
> 
> For 1100$ I could get GA-X58 UD9, 6GB triple channel Kingston HyperX 2250MHz and Ci7 970 all brand new..
> 
> CHEERS..


Znaci jos se mislis? Pazi da te netko ne preduhitri.









Too bad, I have feeling that X58 is almost on the edge since P67 popped up...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13264590*
> I can honestly say that I never hit 5ghz on ANY of my cpu's. Does having DICE / LN2 really help that much?










Absolutely! The colder it is the easier it is to hit 5 or more.

I can have a CPU on air not boot at 4.40 GHz but using DICE just plug the settings in for 5 GHz and have it boot no problem. Of course the hardware has to cooperate as well.

You have had some good i7's that would hit about 5.3-5.5 on DICE and a little higher on L2N.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13265678*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! The colder it is the easier it is to hit 5 or more.
> 
> I can have a CPU on air not boot at 4.40 GHz but using DICE just plug the settings in for 5 GHz and have it boot no problem. Of course the hardware has to cooperate as well.
> 
> You have had some good i7's that would hit about 5.3-5.5 on DICE and a little higher on L2N.










Do you mind linking me to a good DICE pot? I still have all those phase units going to waste!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13266344*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind linking me to a good DICE pot? I still have all those phase units going to waste!


I have one I was just about to sell if your interested. I have the Koolance Rev1 and just bought the Rev2. The Rev1 is a great pot for DICE, in fact it's just about the best for DICE. I will PM you details.


----------



## Sin0822

yea i am using the koolance rev 2.0. Its a great POT, it really is ok for DICE, but all the "hwbot" guys like custom pots, even though the koolance is just as good as the F1 pot by kingpin as legit reviews reviewer said. The rev 1.0 is a DICE pot is what he said too, and i bought the koolance rev 2.0 because of his review. it also a very heavy pot, very high amount of copper in the base, and its easy as hell to use. With DICE, i am awaiting my new temp probe, but BIOS read -65C when i was in it, and that is pretty good for a POT not even built for DICE. i think the rev 1.0 would do better.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13273601*
> yea i am using the koolance rev 2.0. Its a great POT, it really is ok for DICE, but all the "hwbot" guys like custom pots, even though the koolance is just as good as the F1 pot by kingpin as legit reviews reviewer said. The rev 1.0 is a DICE pot is what he said too, and i bought the koolance rev 2.0 because of his review. it also a very heavy pot, very high amount of copper in the base, and its easy as hell to use. With DICE, i am awaiting my new temp probe, but BIOS read -65C when i was in it, and that is pretty good for a POT not even built for DICE. i think the rev 1.0 would do better.


Yep, that is right on. The rev1 is a lot skinner and the bottom cups down unlike the Rev2 that is Fat and cups up with lots of tiny holes.

And the Rev1 is very heavy, they used solid copper with a nickel plating so when you hit -65 and run a bench like wPrime with 8 threads it may only drop about 5 to 10 degrees so it's one of the best pots made for DICE. I'm going to use some L2N soon that is why I picked up the Rev2 although I have access to a K|ngP|n F1.
That and I seen Alancsalts Rev2 and had to have one.


----------



## Att1cus

Ok, so now I'm thinking of going watercooling again with this board. I have done it before with a peltier core CPU block, but this time I'd like to go a little different. No peltier, so I dont have to worry about condensation. I'd use the on-board waterblock for the chipset. I have 1 GTX 580, for which I'd probably use the Danger Den DD-GTX580. I'm thinking about a Heatkiller Rev 3.0 1366 (14015) for CPU block. I'm using a Silverstone Raven RV-01 case, which has room for a radiator in the back, but that's the part I'm unsure about - what's the appropriate size radiator for a setup like this? Also, I'm planning on using a 1/2'' ID setup, with quick-disconnect fittings, if they don't have much of an impact on flow.

Also - is it better to layer smaller radiators between each item in the cooling loop? IE pump --> CPU --> radiator --> chipset --> radiator --> GPU --> radiator --> reservior --> pump

Or is it better to just put 1 larger radiator at the end of the loop?

Any advice I could get would be awesome.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Att1cus;13277605*
> Ok, so now I'm thinking of going watercooling again with this board. I have done it before with a peltier core CPU block, but this time I'd like to go a little different. No peltier, so I dont have to worry about condensation. I'd use the on-board waterblock for the chipset. I have 1 GTX 580, for which I'd probably use the Danger Den DD-GTX580. I'm thinking about a Heatkiller Rev 3.0 1366 (14015) for CPU block. I'm using a Silverstone Raven RV-01 case, which has room for a radiator in the back, but that's the part I'm unsure about - what's the appropriate size radiator for a setup like this? Also, I'm planning on using a 1/2'' ID setup, with quick-disconnect fittings, if they don't have much of an impact on flow.
> 
> Also - is it better to layer smaller radiators between each item in the cooling loop? IE pump --> CPU --> radiator --> chipset --> radiator --> GPU --> radiator --> reservior --> pump
> 
> Or is it better to just put 1 larger radiator at the end of the loop?
> 
> Any advice I could get would be awesome.


Better off going with one large RAD. I would get a 360 if it will fit.
If you want my opinion I would skip doing the chipset. You will need a reducer to use it and it does not get very hot so you are just adding strain to the loop.
I would go Pump, RAD, CPU, GPU, Res, Pump.


----------



## ezveedub

Did anyone here ever buy the GA-P55A-UD7 motherboard??


----------



## UNOE

I just got a Ram water block. I bought a extra 3 dimms of Dominators and the guy sold me his EK Ram block with it pretty good deal. Anyways I know cooling ram won't make to much of a difference but now that Its all cooled nicely I'm trying to see how low I can get my timings I was able to get 6-8-6-21.1t @ 1544Mhz with a 4.2ghz overclock. Now I have a couple stable clocks in the 4.4ghz range.... The lowest one is running the ram at 1664MHz, But I can't seem to get my timings down even to 7.8.8.24 with out it saying Lost DRAM Size and rebooting.... Well I take that back It did boot once with 7.8.7.24 @ 1664MHz but only once in that one time I was even able to stress it with LinX. Now I'm perplexed how to get it past this lost dram size. Here are my voltages
Level 1
vcore 1.45625

qpi 1.475
pll 1.88

pcie 1.56
qpi pll 1.24
IOH 1.26
ICH I/O 1.58
ICH c 1.18

I never overclocked ram so don't know what Im doing


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13283492*
> Did anyone here ever buy the GA-P55A-UD7 motherboard??


Wrong thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13283592*
> I just got a Ram water block. I bought a extra 3 dimms of Dominators and the guy sold me his EK Ram block with it pretty good deal. Anyways I know cooling ram won't make to much of a difference but now that Its all cooled nicely I'm trying to see how low I can get my timings I was able to get 6-8-6-21.1t @ 1544Mhz with a 4.2ghz overclock. Now I have a couple stable clocks in the 4.4ghz range.... The lowest one is running the ram at 1664MHz, But I can't seem to get my timings down even to 7.8.8.24 with out it saying Lost DRAM Size and rebooting.... Well I take that back It did boot once with 7.8.7.24 @ 1664MHz but only once in that one time I was even able to stress it with LinX. Now I'm perplexed how to get it past this lost dram size. Here are my voltages
> Level 1
> vcore 1.45625
> 
> qpi 1.475
> pll 1.88
> 
> pcie 1.56
> qpi pll 1.24
> IOH 1.26
> ICH I/O 1.58
> ICH c 1.18
> 
> I never overclocked ram so don't know what Im doing


To overclock RAM it's kinda the same as a CPU just give it more volt's.

My Super Talents are rated for 2200 mhz @ 8-8-8-24 and 1.65 but giving them a little more juice means I can increase mhz or tighten timings.

With good cooling you should be able to crank some extra juice to them without worry.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13283592*
> I just got a Ram water block. I bought a extra 3 dimms of Dominators and the guy sold me his EK Ram block with it pretty good deal. Anyways I know cooling ram won't make to much of a difference but now that Its all cooled nicely I'm trying to see how low I can get my timings I was able to get 6-8-6-21.1t @ 1544Mhz with a 4.2ghz overclock. Now I have a couple stable clocks in the 4.4ghz range.... The lowest one is running the ram at 1664MHz, But I can't seem to get my timings down even to 7.8.8.24 with out it saying Lost DRAM Size and rebooting.... Well I take that back It did boot once with 7.8.7.24 @ 1664MHz but only once in that one time I was even able to stress it with LinX. Now I'm perplexed how to get it past this lost dram size. Here are my voltages
> Level 1
> vcore 1.45625
> 
> qpi 1.475
> pll 1.88
> 
> pcie 1.56
> qpi pll 1.24
> IOH 1.26
> ICH I/O 1.58
> ICH c 1.18
> 
> I never overclocked ram so don't know what Im doing


Looking at your voltages some look kinda high to me, I realize the IMCs are different & stuff, but 1.475V qpi @1600Mhz seems like a lot, I use that much for about 2200Mhz with a 920.
Also the rest, I've done some pretty decent overclocks & I have never used that much voltage on the cpu pll, pcie, qpi pll, IOH, ICH I/O or ICH on any system.
Just curious, I don't know if it is something with the newer memory or the later-made bloomfield i7s that need all the extra juice to everything.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13283922*
> Wrong thread.
> 
> To overclock RAM it's kinda the same as a CPU just give it more volt's.
> 
> My Super Talents are rated for 2200 mhz @ 8-8-8-24 and 1.65 but giving them a little more juice means I can increase mhz or tighten timings.
> 
> With good cooling you should be able to crank some extra juice to them without worry.


So 1.66 1.68 1.70 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13284383*
> Looking at your voltages some look kinda high to me, I realize the IMCs are different & stuff, but 1.475V qpi @1600Mhz seems like a lot, I use that much for about 2200Mhz with a 920.
> Also the rest, I've done some pretty decent overclocks & I have never used that much voltage on the cpu pll, pcie, qpi pll, IOH, ICH I/O or ICH on any system.
> Just curious, I don't know if it is something with the newer memory or the later-made bloomfield i7s that need all the extra juice to everything.


Yeah I know it seems high I might be doing something wrong... I was gettings stable a lower voltages pll, IOH, ICH I/O or ICH. But when I would stress the GPU it was unstable so I increaded them all Don't know if I needed all that. But now my GPU overclocks are stable again. The GPU wouldn't stablize. Like at 4.7Ghz I can pass stress test for hours but when I stress the GPU Games crash and lock the system up system. I'm really new to watercooling so I never had these high of clocks so don't exacly know what I'm doing. I'm having fun playing with it though.


----------



## NoGuru

What you can do to test your RAM is drop the multi of the chip and start at whatever they are rated for. Then clock up with the RAM and once the RAM is unstable you can try giving it a bump in volts. Now you took the CPU out of the equation. I can't tell you what is safe for your RAM but start at whatever they recommend and go from there.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wrong thread.
.


OOPS, sorry, LOL!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13277712*
> Better off going with one large RAD. I would get a 360 if it will fit.
> If you want my opinion I would skip doing the chipset. You will need a reducer to use it and it does not get very hot so you are just adding strain to the loop.
> I would go Pump, RAD, CPU, GPU, Res, Pump.


Seconded.. If CPU only then a 240Rad is great.. Otherwise 360 is ideal.
Will get you to 4.3-4.4 no issue on water (with the GPU).. The rest is up to your specific 960.

p.S. SIN i'll get back to your PM in the next day or so mate.. tied up with family of late.


----------



## UNOE

It might not mean much but the Gflops seem so solid.


----------



## Sin0822

looks like a great CPU!


----------



## UNOE

Sorry to spam with Validations ... But I just was surprised by this, I tighted the timings best I could. And ran LinX again the Gflops are still super consistent and slightly larger



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791275

This is best I could do with timings. With 1.66v Seems good to me. Anything with 1.68 volts doesn't boot. Not sure why.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


It might not mean much but the Gflops seem so solid.




I would agree however HT is off yeah.. Try with HT on see how she blows..

I"ve just attempted the same settings out of intereset -with but with HT on.. Your GFlops are slightly higher but "I believe' this HT related also yeah..

ANyway i'm just HT on kinda guy.. It's there to be used no.. At least it serves my purposes. Nice in any event.. Keep em comin!

I'll post my like run tomorrow with HT on after leaving her pumping overnight.


----------



## Sin0822

east my heart out 276BLCK no slow mode(LOL):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791855

930's max Clocks 5ghz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791047

6.5GHZ but i can do more, 12th place, but the only one with HT lOL:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791347


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13306957*
> east my heart out 276BLCK no slow mode(LOL):
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791855
> 
> 930's max Clocks 5ghz:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791047
> 
> 6.5GHZ but i can do more, 12th place, but the only one with HT lOL:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791347


I wish I could see them at work but still nice. 276 BLCK! Insane:kookoo:

UNOE, I'm not going to argue with that guy on your thread, he can think whatever he wants.
I talk from experience and I won't let him get me mad.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobbo353;13304519*
> I would agree however HT is off yeah.. Try with HT on see how she blows..
> 
> I"ve just attempted the same settings out of intereset -with but with HT on.. Your GFlops are slightly higher but "I believe' this HT related also yeah..
> 
> ANyway i'm just HT on kinda guy.. It's there to be used no.. At least it serves my purposes. Nice in any event.. Keep em comin!
> 
> I'll post my like run tomorrow with HT on after leaving her pumping overnight.


I'm running into alot of heat because I'm also cooling two 2x 570 on the same loop. I mostly game and the only game I see using HT is black ops and even though it uses HT it seems to hurt performance, possible cause of SLI. But I do know it uses the HT. I think it improved single card performance only. I just have to real need for it except snapper desktop. And the extra heat isn't worth it.


----------



## Sin0822

dude you want teh CPU to be first in the loop, its common sense.


----------



## Sin0822

btw i am glad someone finally questioned the 276 blck lol, its a joke, it was there for a split second the board was bugging out and i caught a validation. its still cool tho b/c the board was actually at 276.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


east my heart out 276BLCK no slow mode(LOL):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791855

930's max Clocks 5ghz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791047

6.5GHZ but i can do more, 12th place, but the only one with HT lOL:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791347


Awesome clocks on that 990X man!!

Best Bclk I can do with 6c/12t is 249 on phase, but haven't had much time to play yet. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786603

I can boot 245 with QPI X36 though, and I think maybe hit 248-249, can't remember.

Not the best of times, due to not being able to push the Uncore much on this CPU, but here's a 32M PI run at 240 Bclk with x36 QPI









And here is PCM05 at 245 Bclk using x36 QPI
http://3dmark.com/pcm05/3083549

Hope to get a dice run in this weekend!


----------



## NoGuru

245 without slow mode is awesome Ed.


----------



## Sin0822

i got a new one 6685 i think i posted it int eh LN2 thread
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792916


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13318546*
> i got a new one 6685 i think i posted it int eh LN2 thread
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792916


That's awesome:thumb: Looks like you and the board are getting along great.









Don't let the board hear this but, wear a condom


----------



## Sin0822

ed where id d you get that BIOS?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13318439*
> 245 without slow mode is awesome Ed.


Thanks, I think I can do 248 or 249 without slow mode, but not sure how much higher it can go and still be benchable though, and of course this will always be CPU and IOH dependent per board/CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13318546*
> i got a new one 6685 i think i posted it int eh LN2 thread
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792916


Awesome man, great job! Man, I'm always afraid of pushing high voltages like that, I think 1.75 or so is as high as I've ever went, do you think 1.8-1.9 is safe to use on dice? I've always thought -70 kinda the same as -150 in regards to high voltages, of course I know colder is better, but I've almost convinced myself -70 is cold enough for 1.8+







What do you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13318923*
> ed where id d you get that BIOS?


Got it directly, I got it a while ago because Colin thought it might resolve the dual RAID issue but it doesn't, and I could see why as it was made before I even asked him about it. I meant to post to the thread but just got busy and forgot, here ya go

http://www.mediafire.com/file/13ddw7ugdbp3j5y/X58A-OC-F4c.zip

Not sure how much better it is than the older ones, they all seem good to me so far really.


----------



## NoGuru

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_7052_mhz

This was done by naho_arroyo of Argentina on the X58-OC


----------



## Sin0822

yea 7ghz. It all depends on the silicone with this board, better Cpu will clock better. It just proves that this board is great for LN2 and that its not going to limit a gulftown. Bloomfield most should be good for like mid 230 ish blck without slow mode.

Honestly benching LN2 on the board is really fun.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Sin, you never commented on my voltage question on the last page, whatcha think?


----------



## Sin0822

I found that if voltage is pushed too high you will know, the CPU will hate it. I think -70C is fine to be honest as high as you can, but of course -150 is MUCh safer. Id say you prob wont need more than 1.7v, but I am sure 1.8v would be fine, i wouldn't push 1.9v on DICE tho, even though if you look at some of these WRs they are all in the mid 1.8s. I gotta put my OCing on hold for the next week or two so i can finish up this performance review and get some other reviews done. 6685 #6 on HWBot is good enough for ATM, but i am really looking forward to better bench sessions in the future. I think I can do 6.8ghz, i have all the settings ready just lack of resources ATM.

For instance its hard to get to -150, i had to play with EVERY setting for teh CPU PLL overvoltage to overcome cold bugs. I was at -115 and i thought that was like this:
1.3v ok for -100ish CBB @-50C
1.4v Same
1.5V same
1.6v good for -130ish CBB @-100
1.7v good for -150ish CBB @-100
1.8v good for -100 CBB @-50(this means everytime OC fails and CMOS resets i gotta wait for -50C LOL)

1.8-1.9v same as 1.8v
1.9-2.1v CBB from -50 to -100, cold bug at -120.(freaking weird)

So yea that apart from setting clock skews from 50-700ups and differential amplitude to 1000 then 900 then 800 then 900 lol

Then messing with vcore( i can boot into windows at -150c at 1.5v at 5.6ghz, 1.6v at 5.77, 1.8v though i found to be good.

Ram best set at 8x and uncore at 3600 for final.

Odd multipliers are best for the 990x and its ******* hot running CPU 200 watts pull through socket current monitoring hardware during IDLE, i didn't even try load my meter only goes to 250 lol. High leakage ES chip to blame for its great OC and high heat. ES chips have no TDP that is why they OC so good.

******* crazy ****.

Of course i have hicookie and chew and dino to thank for advices.


----------



## ezveedub

OK, I have a question. Is the X58A-UD7 a solid OC performer (Ver 1) and are they any issues with running a SSD compared to a P55/P67 board? I'm not concerned with SATA 6Gb SATA. I want to try a X58 board to compare with my Asus P55 board.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;13326924*
> I found that if voltage is pushed too high you will know, the CPU will hate it. I think -70C is fine to be honest as high as you can, but of course -150 is MUCh safer. Id say you prob wont need more than 1.7v, but I am sure 1.8v would be fine, i wouldn't push 1.9v on DICE tho, even though if you look at some of these WRs they are all in the mid 1.8s. I gotta put my OCing on hold for the next week or two so i can finish up this performance review and get some other reviews done. 6685 #6 on HWBot is good enough for ATM, but i am really looking forward to better bench sessions in the future. I think I can do 6.8ghz, i have all the settings ready just lack of resources ATM.


Haha, thanks! So I'll see the CPU hate it before it dies, that's good to know







I think I can get down to about -76/78 with acetone, but that's about it.

And this 980X I have topped out last push for me at 5.5ish and needed 1.7+ for that, so that's why I asked about using 1.8 or above on Dice,just wondered how safe you thought it might be.

I def. think I wont use 1.9 or more on dice, this CPU isn't the greatest to begin with, so I'd suspect it's probably already been there anyway









Congrats on getting into the top ten man, very nice!!

I need to buy a dewar asap!!

@ ezveedub

UD7 is great with SSD's, check out my C300 review linked in my signature and you can see how SSD's perform on UD7. There isn't any issues with X58 and SSD's and the UD7 is an awesome board


----------



## ezveedub

@ ezveedub
UD7 is great with SSD's said:


> OK, how is the OC stability with say 1600 DDR3 memory? I am considering getting one of these mobos used, since I cannot find the P55 UD7 board. I would use a i7 960 if the deal goes through with a 6990 and 6970 for video cards. I haven't touched Gigabyte mobos in about 5 years. I was a avid user, but Asus would beat them in overall OC back in the 775 days, so I switched. I appreciate any comments, positive or negative. I'm like both Asus and Gigabyte, so I'm not a fanboi trying to compare brands against one another.


----------



## lsdmeasap

The UD& overclocks memory awesome, I reached 2600+ with it several times, as for 1600Mhz memory, also check my signature Ridgeback review is a 1600Mhz kit I reviewed with UD7 (See also Radioactive, but it's 2000Mhz kit)

I have not used Asus for years, so I can't really comment on them, but I can tell you Gigabyte makes some awesome board these days and you can't go wrong with a Rev. 1.0 UD7!

Thanks for the added thoughts above Sin, most appreciated! I just have to get me a dewar as soon as I can, I can't really see renting one because I know that will be money down the drain as I'll want to rent and rent and rent, so I might as well find one I can buy.

How easy is it to pour into a cup/pitcher by yourself with that 25L?


----------



## Sin0822

yea man good luck with your 980x, i bet itll do at least 5.7 or 5.8, probabaly 6.X on LN2.

Um its actually easy, i pour into a metal pitcher that i ghetto insulated. Then i found a small pourer that is metal with wooden handle and i insulated it too, except for the handle which never gets cold. I use ski gloves to pour the LN2, some gets out and just evaporated off the ground or my shoe, but most makes it in. Its not that heavy, i can lug it around, its not that heavy when its filled, but teh dewar itself is really heavy. I asked about a valve to help dispense but they told me i shouldn't need one.

When i buy teh LN2 they tell me that the dewar is free if i use it only for a few days and bring it back, which is about how long the LN2 lasts. I put it in the back seat when i drive it home and i buckle it up and push the front passenger seat up against it and i haven't had any problems on the highway or anything. its a bit scary since it doesn't have a top, instead they gave me a Styrofoam insert, which you can just pull out and is bounces around if i go over a bump b/c they fill that sucker up until the LN2 pours over teh top! lol.

All in all i am really luck to find Ln2 + dewar rental for cheap. I couldn't justify buying a dewar in my situation because I still would have to pay the same price for the LN2.

BTW mess around with the switching frequency, many times MHz(the ma) isn't the best. I found that 800, the first two switches on is pretty good.


----------



## UNOE

Super PI Runs


----------



## NoGuru

Pretty good pi runs for 24/7 use and nice frosty glass in the background.


----------



## Pedros

Welll... i must say UD7 really rocks









24/7 use




























*4.6Ghz*



















*And some runs at 4.7*




























And just a validation on the 4.8Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695718

This was done on water... and i didn't optimize voltages ...
I know that the 24/7 is perfectly stable at 1.39vcore and 1.34qpi







the others were just for benching purposes









One question ... do you think the X58A-UD7 Rev 1 will work just fine with the new OCZ Vertex 3 in Raid 0 ?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Vertex 3 will be fine in RAID, on the Intel ports ONLY.

You can't use SSD's in RAID on the UD7's Marvell controller


----------



## lsdmeasap

GA-X58A-UD7 F8 MOD
X58A-UD7 F8 Mod.zip

Change log included, BIOS updated with Intel RAID ROM 10.5.0.1034 and Realtek LAN 2.39


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap;13423748*
> GA-X58A-UD7 F8 MOD
> X58A-UD7 F8 Mod.zip
> 
> Change log included, BIOS updated with Intel RAID ROM 10.5.0.1034 and Realtek LAN 2.39


This bios is modified compared to the F8 one on Gigabyte's site? I assume for Rev 1 UD7 board?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Yes, and yes


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13423961*
> This bios is modified compared to the F8 one on Gigabyte's site? I assume for Rev 1 UD7 board?


If it was for UD7 rev2 it would be a modded FD.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13424014*
> If it was for UD7 rev2 it would be a modded FD.


Just making sure.


----------



## lsdmeasap

It's good to ask, sorry I didn't put the revision in the post!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13424038*
> Just making sure.


Ah, I wuz ninja'd while I was making sure I had it right, checking GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ya, Rev. 2.0 boards always normally have F then a letter before a number, if any - FQ9

Revision 1.0 boards always have F then number, then additional letter if beta - F9q


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13424134*
> Ah, I wuz ninja'd while I was making sure I had it right, checking GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS


Well, I really don't know the Gigabyte board Bios numbers yet. I'm going to be adding this board next week and its been a while since I ran a Gigabyte mobo. Thanks for the link too.


----------



## Sin0822

which board?


----------



## alancsalt

ud7 rev1


----------



## ezveedub

Quick question. Does the GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1 mobo have Dual Bios? I don't remember seeing any options in the BIOS section. I got my mobo with bios F8G, so I flashed it to F8. Haven't tried the F8 mod bios yet though.


----------



## Jason4i7

Im not sure if this has been brought up or not, but why is the Extreme not in this list? Isnt it part of this family of mobo's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13458541*
> Quick question. Does the GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1 mobo have Dual Bios? I don't remember seeing any options in the BIOS section. I got my mobo with bios F8G, so I flashed it to F8. Haven't tried the F8 mod bios yet though.


All Gigas have dual BIOS.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13458580*
> All Gigas have dual BIOS.


Where is the second bios chip accessed?







I remember years ago you could choose which bios chip to flash and boot from. I'm a bit lost with the Asus bios. Still trying to remember how to navigate it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13458789*
> Where is the second bios chip accessed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember years ago you could choose which bios chip to flash and boot from. I'm a bit lost with the Asus bios. Still trying to remember how to navigate it.


It's a backup BIOS of the same one you are currently running so if you get a bad OC it will loop back to the other BIOS and reset your settings. More like a fail safe.

On the new X58-OC you have a switch that you can flip to go to the other BIOS but not the the UD7.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13458858*
> It's a backup BIOS of the same one you are currently running so if you get a bad OC it will loop back to the other BIOS and reset your settings. More like a fail safe.
> 
> On the new X58-OC you have a switch that you can flip to go to the other BIOS but not the the UD7.


OK. On my older Gigabyte mobos, dual bios didn't operate like that. You could use different bios files on each chip and choose which one you wanted to use. So if you didn't like one version, just boot off the other bios, or flash one to the other for backup/failsafe. That's what I was looking for and couldn't find it. They were socketed also, so you could remove them if your wanted to.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13459000*
> OK. On my older Gigabyte mobos, dual bios didn't operate like that. You could use different bios files on each chip and choose which one you wanted to use. So if you didn't like one version, just boot off the other bios, or flash one to the other for backup/failsafe. That's what I was looking for and couldn't find it. They were socketed also, so you could remove them if your wanted to.


You can save several profiles in the BIOS. Can't remember how many, maybe eight.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13459099*
> You can save several profiles in the BIOS. Can't remember how many, maybe eight.


OK, I'll look into that. Profiles option seems to be the same as my Asus P55 board. I never really use them though. I generally remember all the exact settings.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;13458570*
> Im not sure if this has been brought up or not, but why is the Extreme not in this list? Isnt it part of this family of mobo's?


X58A-UD7 is the x58-extreme 2. Better board. AFAIK.


----------



## rsvette12

Newbie overclock help from the pros

Hi Guys:

Could use a little help with setting up an overclock on my new pc, little info at first I had an overclock of about 3.8 ghz on my 6 core seemed to be working ok but latley when I boot computer it starts then shuts down in about 3 seconds and restarts by itself usually 1 or 2 times then it loads windows without the overclock, the only thing I changed was the blck freq left all ram timings on auto but I am thinking they need to be adjusted to work with the cpu speed but not sure using latest bios on pc specs below, any help would be great guys, thank you. Oh checked all the ram 1 by 1 and all is fine, also when I remove clock it starts fine, I bought this board to overclock so not sure whats going on ? one other thing this things runs really cool never goes above 40 degrees fsx running all out, at desktop avg is 34 degrees

here is specs on ram:Speed DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Cas Latency 8
Timing 8-8-8-24
Voltage 1.65V

Regards, Rich

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 Extreme rev 1 - Water cooled Corsair Hydro Series H70 - EVGA GTX580 - Corsair Dominator 12GB ddr3 1600 - i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 6 core - (3) 1TB Seagate Barracudas - Creative HD Titanium - Kingwin Mach 1 ABT-1220MA1S 1220W ps - Dell 27" lcd - Windows 7 Ultimate X64


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;13458570*
> Im not sure if this has been brought up or not, but why is the Extreme not in this list? Isnt it part of this family of mobo's?


That was apart of the EX58 series, for the most part they were the same as the X58a Series but the EX58's needed a hard mod to get past 217 BCLK.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi:

Not new to computers but overclocking yes could you tell me what hard mod means, thanks for helping.








I loaded easytune 6 to see what happens and seems to be stable when I start up computer tried 4 times no problems at 3.8 ghz I know you guys dont like easytune but seems to be working on turbo at 3.8 ghz like to get that to 4.2 ghz anyway to use the easytune 6 app to do that can't seem to find any ref on web to do that, thank you.
Rich


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13461201*
> Hi:
> 
> Not new to computers but overclocking yes could you tell me what hard mod means, thanks for helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loaded easytune 6 to see what happens and seems to be stable when I start up computer tried 4 times no problems at 3.8 ghz I know you guys dont like easytune but seems to be working on turbo at 3.8 ghz like to get that to 4.2 ghz anyway to use the easytune 6 app to do that can't seem to find any ref on web to do that, thank you.
> Rich


He was answering the other post.

With 12GB of ram you probably need to raise qpi/vtt a notch or two. Auto isn't really good enough for that one.

Most people here prefer to make these changes in bios. ET6 has its limitations.

What you also need to do is click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13460124*
> here is specs on ram:Speed DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> Cas Latency 8
> Timing 8-8-8-24
> Voltage 1.65V


What you should do is go into BIOS and set the RAM volts to 1.65v
then find your timings and set it to quick and set 8-8-8-24
then find the RAM multi and drop it lower then 1600 so when you OC the RAM will increase speeds without going over. That's bout as simple as I can put it but let me know if you don't understand.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi:

Thanks for the help its only at startup and now noticing when it's cold it is consistently shutting down twice then goes into windows fine without overclock, and no problems to be honest I am at work now and can't try your 1.65v setting but I can tell you I have not tried that yet so hopefully that will work, I will get back to you tonight when I give it a go, thanks so much.

Regards, Rich


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13464876*
> Hi:
> 
> Thanks for the help its only at startup and now noticing when it's cold it is consistently shutting down twice then goes into windows fine without overclock, and no problems to be honest I am at work now and can't try your 1.65v setting but I can tell you I have not tried that yet so hopefully that will work, I will get back to you tonight when I give it a go, thanks so much.
> 
> Regards, Rich


Setting the volt's to RAM is one of the most important thing you can do when building a PC.
Let us know how it go's.


----------



## rsvette12

You got it brother







thank you.

Rich


----------



## rsvette12

Alan - Guru - you guys rock so far all looks and feels good, its at 4.00ghz, heres what I did per your input:

cpu clock=24x
bclk=166
memory mulitiplier=1066 - 1000

dram timing=quick
timing settings=8 8 8 24
qpi/vtt voltage=1.215v is this ok Alan
dram voltage=1.640v couldnt go past this would have been 1.666 and it was red numbers

I rebooted 4 times now no problems, now if it doesn't do it tomorrow morning I think all will be good I hope, dont know how to thank you guys, your the best.









Regards, Rich


----------



## alancsalt

The red numbers are a bit conservative. On the one hand I wouldn't worry about going one into the red, but on the other hand if it's not doing the reboot loop don't bother. (If you instal "CPUID HWMonitor" you'll see the voltage on the board is often less than that applied in bios.)
Your 1.215 is ok as long as you aren't getting boot failures. No two pcs are exactly alike even if they seem to be by their specs. Most would be running more, but if it works there's no need to change it.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi Alan:

Keeping my fingers crossed







I do have cpuid and also realtemp its amazing how cool this thing runs its at 29 degrees right now, probablly because of the 2 lagre side fans in it have a full tower xclio not crazy about it but seems to be doing its job, oh and just did another cold boot no problems, the only thing I have noticed is does take a bit of time to get to windows 7 mostly the bios boot screens not windows itself other than that things look good at the moment thanks for the extra info so valuable







oh just wondering do you have any experience with the ud7 and SSDrives which ones will work on it and are they a noticeble improvement this machine is only used for fsx with all the toys.

Regards, Rich


----------



## alancsalt

does it pause at the amount of ram?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13470481*
> Hi Alan:
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have cpuid and also realtemp its amazing how cool this thing runs its at 29 degrees right now, probablly because of the 2 lagre side fans in it have a full tower xclio not crazy about it but seems to be doing its job, oh and just did another cold boot no problems, the only thing I have noticed is does take a bit of time to get to windows 7 mostly the bios boot screens not windows itself other than that things look good at the moment thanks for the extra info so valuable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh just wondering do you have any experience with the ud7 and SSDrives which ones will work on it and are they a noticeble improvement this machine is only used for fsx with all the toys.
> 
> Regards, Rich


All newer SSD's work great on it but I recomend the C300 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357
I have used one on a build and it is VERY fast and well worth the money.
Glad things are working out, AlanC is awesome.


----------



## rsvette12

I think your both awesome







as for slow boot not bios its the starting windows screen and the welcome screen when the little circle keeps spinning lol just rebooted to pay attention as for ssd great info to small for fsx but I would assume crucial is a great choice if you are loving it, I was also thinking about the intel
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167056
thanks my friends and guru you are a guru my friend.









Regards, Rich


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

So,

Who's buying one?

379.99


----------



## rsvette12

Any thoughts on how much better the orange would be compared to the ud7 ? would be interested in that, thanks. Oh why doesn't this board have a pci express sound slot ?

Regards, Rich


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13471126*
> Any thoughts on how much better the orange would be compared to the ud7 ? would be interested in that, thanks. Oh why doesn't this board have a pci express sound slot ?
> 
> Regards, Rich


if you're not extreme overclocking with LN2, no need to go to the X58A-OC. UD7 is prefect for your needs..


----------



## rsvette12

Yah been reading the reviews great looking board, out of my league when it come to overclocking for sure, thanks.

Regards, Rich


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


So,

Who's buying one?

379.99


Mine shows up tomorrow


----------



## alancsalt

I'm buying one.

It'll probably drop a 100 once us "early adopters" have been milked...

("Early adopters" for a socket about to be overtaken, I know....)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Mine shows up tomorrow










Ahh.... so that's what we are benching with some LN2..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I'm buying one.


Cool...


----------



## rsvette12

lol you guys are crazy in a good way























Rich


----------



## ezveedub

Hmmm, I'll see what u guys come up with on the OC. I need to get my lazy butt up and start playing with my UD7 mobo soon.


----------



## rsvette12

Calling Alan and Guru all was fine watching flightsim video on youtube and computer reboot itself dam lol checked clock its still there rebooted again clock still there ususally it defaults back to normal so thats good, could the
qpi/vtt voltage=1.215v be set wrong ? maybe a fluke but never saw this before hmm sorry to bother you.









Rich


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

My LN2 Dewar is sitting here crying to be filled !!
i still have a few things left to run on LN2, didn't get the best results on my little AMD board, or my little H55M-UD2H... come on Guru, lets do some benching...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


Calling Alan and Guru all was fine watching flightsim video on youtube and computer reboot itself dam lol checked clock its still there rebooted again clock still there ususally it defaults back to normal so thats good, could the
qpi/vtt voltage=1.215v be set wrong ? maybe a fluke but never saw this before hmm sorry to bother you.









Rich


What's your system components? Sounds more like a PSU running out of juice IMO, but I could be wrong. I generally will get BSOD or OS crash when something is not set right or OC settings are off, but not a complete shut off and then restart. Flaky PSU voltage delivery will do this also. You are running a quality PSU right?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


Calling Alan and Guru all was fine watching flightsim video on youtube and computer reboot itself dam lol checked clock its still there rebooted again clock still there ususally it defaults back to normal so thats good, could the
qpi/vtt voltage=1.215v be set wrong ? maybe a fluke but never saw this before hmm sorry to bother you.









Rich


When it restarted, did it display the windows "Recovered from error box, and was there an error code?

Really you should fill in UserCP like I sugested before...

Anyway I set PC to not reboot on errors so I can read the bsod code, but Win 7 usually tells you in the "more details" part of the error message on reboot.

Quote:



BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


These might be useful, but I suspect 1.215 is not enough QPI/VTT... I used 1.295 at 4.2 with 6GB of 1600MHz ram set on recommended settings.


----------



## Sin0822

hey noguru i made a club for the OC board, and you should try out the BIOS F3 or F4C, idk what BIOS your board will come with, probably F3.

Watch the QPI/vtt voltage as i think the OC board has QPI/vtt LLC on as the voltage is higher than what is set, and even more so the higher you set the qpi/vtt.

Its a great board, and it boots like a pro, you will know what i mean when you get it, its the fastest booting GB board.

Also switching frequency, 600khz seems to work perfect, as that is the point of maximum efficiency and output for the DrMOS.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi Al:

I will fill out usercp tomorrow night after work, I think I will try your suggestion on 1.295 I shut it down for 45 min and booted again no problem, more to come I guess, ezeevdub this is what I have for a system all brand new within tthe last 2 weeks power supply seems fine:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 Extreme rev 1 - Water cooled Corsair Hydro Series H70 - EVGA GTX580 - Corsair Dominator 12GB ddr3 1600 - i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 6 core - (3) 1TB Seagate Barracudas - Creative HD Titanium - Kingwin Mach 1 ABT-1220MA1S 1220W ps - Dell 27" lcd - Windows 7 Ultimate X64

Regards, Rich


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


Hi Al:

I will fill out usercp tomorrow night after work, I think I will try your suggestion on 1.295 I shut it down for 45 min and booted again no problem, more to come I guess, ezeevdub this is what I have for a system all brand new within tthe last 2 weeks power supply seems fine:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 Extreme rev 1 - Water cooled Corsair Hydro Series H70 - EVGA GTX580 - Corsair Dominator 12GB ddr3 1600 - i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 6 core - (3) 1TB Seagate Barracudas - Creative HD Titanium - Kingwin Mach 1 ABT-1220MA1S 1220W ps - Dell 27" lcd - Windows 7 Ultimate X64

Regards, Rich


Click on User CP at the top of this page in the OCN header area and use "Add system" under System Information on the left side. At least we can see what you're using.

All the your components look good to me though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


hey noguru i made a club for the OC board, and you should try out the BIOS F3 or F4C, idk what BIOS your board will come with, probably F3.

Watch the QPI/vtt voltage as i think the OC board has QPI/vtt LLC on as the voltage is higher than what is set, and even more so the higher you set the qpi/vtt.

Its a great board, and it boots like a pro, you will know what i mean when you get it, its the fastest booting GB board.

Also switching frequency, 600khz seems to work perfect, as that is the point of maximum efficiency and output for the DrMOS.


looks good. can't wait to see this thing on my bench with a F1 Gemini on it. i sure hope it doesn't have the infamous failed oc reboot loop...









Sin, you're the Giga Master... oh and nice review on XS on the Z68


----------



## Sin0822

haha thanks, yea it doesn't do the reboot loop much at all, it just recovers pretty quick. its a nice system. They tuned it just for overclocking. it 00s a lot when there is a CB, or if your CPu is dead lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

good to know. i had considered the OC myself, just unsure ATM.
so many other things being lined up to bench lately and not really after x58. 
although if im lucky and score a nice Gulfy i might consider it.


----------



## rsvette12

EZ Thanks pal will do.









Rich


----------



## Sin0822

yea i killed my 990x ES so i got a 980x ES for replacement. No telling how this cpu will OC, hopefully 6ghz, maybe 7 if i am lucky. Seems 980x ES are a toss up unlike 990x ES which are beasts. .


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


My LN2 Dewar is sitting here crying to be filled !!
i still have a few things left to run on LN2, didn't get the best results on my little AMD board, or my little H55M-UD2H... come on Guru, lets do some benching...


I hear ya, I haven't benched in almost three months. But I am getting ready to move so it's going to be real tough to find time in May, I am working on it though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


hey noguru i made a club for the OC board, and you should try out the BIOS F3 or F4C, idk what BIOS your board will come with, probably F3.

Watch the QPI/vtt voltage as i think the OC board has QPI/vtt LLC on as the voltage is higher than what is set, and even more so the higher you set the qpi/vtt.

Its a great board, and it boots like a pro, you will know what i mean when you get it, its the fastest booting GB board.

Also switching frequency, 600khz seems to work perfect, as that is the point of maximum efficiency and output for the DrMOS.


Post a link here to the new thread in case I don't find it. I want to be the first...erm...second member








I will have to play with whatever BIOS it comes with then change it later casue I can't wait. Just hope I get out of work in time to catch the UPS dude.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


yea i killed my 990x ES so i got a 980x ES for replacement. No telling how this cpu will OC, hopefully 6ghz, maybe 7 if i am lucky. Seems 980x ES are a toss up unlike 990x ES which are beasts. .










Ouch. Guess they don't RMA ES's but a 980 will be fun.


----------



## alancsalt

Guess I can't join till I get that board in my hands...


----------



## rsvette12

Nice boot this morning guys







off to work for me talk to you later, take care. Made the 1.295 change









Rich


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Guess I can't join till I get that board in my hands...


 I don't think it matters, you know you will have one. My goal is to have one to you in less then two weeks which should be fesable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


Nice boot this morning guys







off to work for me talk to you later, take care. Made the 1.295 change









Rich


 Good to hear.









I turned 36 today


----------



## alancsalt

Hey happy birthday!


----------



## rsvette12

Happy birthday cool, hope you have a great one







wish I was 36 again dam lol have fun Hi yah AL


----------



## alancsalt

Official ***X58A-OC*** Owners Club/info

Found it.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Havent finished reading through this thread yet, but I like it! How does a guy join?


----------



## rsvette12

All seems very good with my system guys, again thanks so much









Rich


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Havent finished reading through this thread yet, but I like it! How does a guy join?


It's on the first page.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


All seems very good with my system guys, again thanks so much









Rich


Glad it's working out. Need anything else just ask


----------



## Sin0822

yes man i made one!


----------



## rsvette12

You guys are the best, guru thanks pal









Rich


----------



## rsvette12

Guru buddy







do you think I can up the 4.0 to 4.2 with current settings, thanks bro.

Rich


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13496684*
> Guru buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think I can up the 4.0 to 4.2 with current settings, thanks bro.
> 
> Rich


I'm not sure what your settings are at but you will probably need to bump some volt's if you try for higher.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi Pal:

The volt on qpi/vtt is 1.295v is this what you are reffering too ?


----------



## rsvette12

Probablly should leave it alone wouldnt make much of a difference I would assume


----------



## alancsalt

more like bumping vcore, but see if you get bluescreens, and what the errors might be.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi Al:

Nice to talk to you again ah I dont think you guys had me change that yet


----------



## alancsalt

If you bump it to 4.2 that is....


----------



## rsvette12

If you never had me change it before why would .2 make difference should this have been changed to something before ? what is the exact description in the bios to change dont want to mess up a good thing lol


----------



## alancsalt

It might not matter. You've got a 970 and I haven't played with one of them, but at some stage of increasing the clock speed vcore will need more. There's always a point where voltage requirements rise steeply.

My 950 wanted 1.325v bios vcore at 4.2. At 4.4 it needed 1.46875v At 4.6 it's chewing through 1.58125v. (All those are bios settings. With drop and droop, it's less in on-screen apps)


----------



## rsvette12

Al do you think the .2 would make any difference ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13497097*
> Al do you think the .2 would make any difference ?


All you can do is try. If something go's wrong just put it back the way it was.

Best way to test is print out a BIOS template from the first page, increase BCLK until no booty....arhh, then try increasing a setting like Vcore to see if it works. Writing every thing that you change down on the template until you get stable.
Often you will start seeing patterns on what your chip will like too.


----------



## alancsalt

I reflashed my 2xGTX 460 graphics card bios to increase the volt limit to 1.215 from 1.087, and went from hardly any crashing to lots of crashing. With two cards active and core timing above 934 I'm getting 116 errors in HWBot Heaven Extreme bench. Screen goes black and monitor hunts for signal. On reboot windows7 64 tells me I had a 116 error.
That BSOD table floating around says IOH voltage. It was on 1.24v I put it up to 1.28, but still get 116 crashes. 930 was the max for two cards in sli before that.

I'm running a HX850 psu, and could that be an issue at 4.6GHz and with 1.150v on the SLI GPUs?

How high can you go on IOH voltage?

Just want to keep climbing the HWBot table for GTX 460 Heaven if possible.









Should I be posting this in Nvidia forum though?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I reflashed my 2xGTX 460 graphics card bios to increase the volt limit to 1.215 from 1.087, and went from hardly any crashing to lots of crashing. With two cards active and core timing above 934 I'm getting 116 errors in HWBot Heaven Extreme bench. Screen goes black and monitor hunts for signal. On reboot windows7 64 tells me I had a 116 error.
That BSOD table floating around says IOH voltage. It was on 1.24v I put it up to 1.28, but still get 116 crashes. 930 was the max for two cards in sli before that.

I'm running a HX850 psu, and could that be an issue at 4.6GHz and with 1.150v on the SLI GPUs?

How high can you go on IOH voltage?

Just want to keep climbing the HWBot table for GTX 460 Heaven if possible.









Should I be posting this in Nvidia forum though?


The HX850 should be fine for what you are doing.
I don't really know how much IOH that board can handle but I say keep going


----------



## rsvette12

Small update guys up to 4.2 with no problems up vcore to 4.2 volts as Alan suggested yahoo

Regards, Rich


----------



## rsvette12

Hi Al:

I have never seen any benefit to messing with video cards by that I mean overclocking have you ? if you can reflash back to where it was and see if that brings you back to when it was working just a thought


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I reflashed my 2xGTX 460 graphics card bios to increase the volt limit to 1.215 from 1.087, and went from hardly any crashing to lots of crashing. With two cards active and core timing above 934 I'm getting 116 errors in HWBot Heaven Extreme bench. Screen goes black and monitor hunts for signal. On reboot windows7 64 tells me I had a 116 error.
That BSOD table floating around says IOH voltage. It was on 1.24v I put it up to 1.28, but still get 116 crashes. 930 was the max for two cards in sli before that.

I'm running a HX850 psu, and could that be an issue at 4.6GHz and with 1.150v on the SLI GPUs?

How high can you go on IOH voltage?

Just want to keep climbing the HWBot table for GTX 460 Heaven if possible.









Should I be posting this in Nvidia forum though?


The ud3r does have a pretty crappy IOH, I find anything over ~1.2V pretty much kills stability for me, I usually just go up to 1.16V.
Hard to say about the cards, my 580s hate voltage, I have to cool the cards more as I up the voltage or they just crash faster. My 480s are more forgiving though, which should be similar to 460s I think.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13514431*
> Small update guys up to 4.2 with no problems up vcore to 4.2 volts as Alan suggested yahoo
> 
> Regards, Rich


4.2volts? Hope that's a typo, coz not what I meant..







At 4.2 I was using 1.3125v....

Oh, and even though I can push them to where I can get a 116, I did get from score of 1977 to 1988 in HWBot Unigine Heaven Extreme 460 SLI which was worth .2 of a point and put me in third, so I'm crazy enough to think that was worth it. Thanks FTW420. Maybe when my X58A-OC gets here I can improve on that coz theres two scores barely above me.......


----------



## rsvette12

Typo error my friend sorry your right 1.325 is where it is ooops did you figure out your video cards ? do you notice a drfference when you overclock your cards, I found when I up the clock it seems to be act weird in fsx for some reason maybe I am imagining things lol what might be some conservative setting for a gtx580 I have evga precision si its a quick change, thanks pal.


----------



## alancsalt

Hah, updated my OP while you ninja'd me there. Yes you could well be right. It wouldn't be worth it to any normal PC user, but I seem to have this OC bug....and I'd say FTW420 is right about our budget board, but still, it's been better than I might have expected.


----------



## rsvette12

Al what this mean "Hah, updated my OP while you ninja'd me there." what is OP ?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;13517831*
> Al what this mean "Hah, updated my OP while you ninja'd me there." what is OP ?


OP=Original Post


----------



## rsvette12

Ah thanks EZ


----------



## lsdmeasap

GA-X58A-UD3R Beta BIOS FF2 & FG2 MOD - Latest Intel ROM 10.5.0.1034 (Updated from 8.9.0.1023-FF2 / 8.9.1.1002-FG2), LAN 2.39
http://www.mediafire.com/?ab100vapbwqb9db

Not tested, please flash at your own risk and enjoy!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


The HX850 should be fine for what you are doing.
I don't really know how much IOH that board can handle but I say keep going










IOH 1.40 is perfectly fine and safe (at least with the UD7 ver1.. My system requires it at 4.5.. 2000ram 5970 / 460 etc.. 
Just do it.. then work backward if necessary.. Otherwise i've seen others with even higher but wouldn't suggest going past 1.46 personally..


----------



## lsdmeasap

I wouldn't run it above 1.3v without a cooling fan on the IOH heatsink!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


I wouldn't run it above 1.3v without a cooling fan on the IOH heatsink!


Well yeah i should have qualified by suggesting this.. i mean temps are somewhat important no








thanks lsd!


----------



## alancsalt

On my UD3R, raising ioh didn't help anything. Either video cards or slow mode, so back to 1.2 for that.....


----------



## rsvette12

Probablly best my friend did a mild overclock on my gtx580 didnt notice any difference but I did notice on a gtx285 I overclocked a bit and the card was never right after I did that - wont do that again lol take care Al


----------



## lsdmeasap

I use 1.14 often, even at 4.2Ghz


----------



## slickwilly

I am having a problem with my GA-X58-UD4P

when I run OCCT my 12 volt reading falls below 8 volts and sometimes dips down to 1.5
volts, is there somewhere on the board to measure the 12 volt signal?

I have tested with a diff. PSU and results were the same, I tested both PSU's on a different motherboard and the 12 volt signal was consistent @ 12 volt

My v-core is stable at 1.26 during OCCT 1 hr. run

Thanks for your help


----------



## ezveedub

OK guys, I just lost my GA-X58-UD7 Rev 1.0 motherboard. It seems one or two VRMs burned up. Just submitted a RMA to send it in. What's the chances that I can get back a Rev 1.0 motherboard if they replace this motherboard?


----------



## rsvette12

No idea but wouldnt you think you would get a later rev and why wouldnt you want a newer rev wish I knew this before I bought Rev 1 where did you buy it?


----------



## ezveedub

I got it off a member here on OCN. I got it with EK mobo blocks. They won't fit the Rev 2 mobo. I'm contemplating just getting a newer mobo now if the chances of getting a Rev 1 is out the door. What's improved on the Rev 2 mobo over Rev 1?


----------



## rsvette12

Not sure about improvments probablly mb software maybe bios but a newer mb sounds cool but do your homework before you buy it for instance on my ud-7 I cant use my new pci express sound card slots are in really ******ed spot, I bought the board after the sound card so I didnt think of it, good luck.


----------



## ezveedub

Well, if I decide to get a newer mobo and you have water-cooling, I have the EK waterblocks for the UD7 Rev 1 mobo if you're interested. I looked it over and you can use the two PCI slots above PCIe x16 slot. It's the same height across the mobo and my video cards sit right above it no problem.


----------



## rsvette12

[you can use the two PCI slots above PCIe x16 slot] - what are you refering to and what are the waterblocks for if I have water cooling all ready ? new to water cooling


----------



## alancsalt

Rev 1 has 24 phase power, Rev 2 has 16.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


[you can use the two PCI slots above PCIe x16 slot] - what are you refering to and what are the waterblocks for if I have water cooling all ready ? new to water cooling


It's, the waterblocks for the VRMs, Intel ICH10R chip and Gigabyte SATA chip. It's the Acetal-Nickel waterblocks EK sells only for the Rev 1 mobo.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek...al-nickel.html


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Rev 1 has 24 phase power, Rev 2 has 16.


That I know, but supposedly the Rev 2 is Hybrid power phase with 16 power phases. At this time, if I'm going to buy a new mobo, it's either the OC or G1 Guerilla. I want maximum power for OC and since I'm running two 6990's under water, the OC looks appealing with additional power connectors for the PCI slots, but the G1 Guerilla has more USB onboard ports, which I need. I'm leaning towards the OC more at this time though. It would be running an older I7 960, not a newer architecture I7. That's why I favored the old UD7 Rev 1 for it's 24 phases.


----------



## rsvette12

Ah I see thanks at this time I would not be interested pretty happy with the way it is, thanks to the help from the pros here


----------



## alancsalt

usb hub? If u go with the OC. For most purposes other than extreme OC the differences would not be that noticeable. Ah yes, colour, that's noticeable.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


usb hub? If u go with the OC. For most purposes other than extreme OC the differences would not be that noticeable. Ah yes, colour, that's noticeable.


Yeah, I ran short on onboard USB ports tonight transferring stuff over. I needed one more USB onboard port, but it's not the serious. I think I'm gonna order the OC tonight. It's killing me to have my M8 case here staring at me to finish building it with a fried mobo. I just hope my CPU didn't get screwed also. I only has the 8 pin connector hooked up and the 24 pin jumped to start filling my waterloop.


----------



## alancsalt

Just curious, but any idea why the VRMs burnt out? I've had dead ram and graphics slots kill boards for me, but not VRM. (Touch wood.)


----------



## ezveedub

I believe a screw or something touched a PCB trace that ended up shorting out the VRM power delivery section, but not 100% sure. It's water under the bridge now. I just ordered an OC-X58 mobo. Not worried about it now, just hope my I7 960 didn't get fried!


----------



## alancsalt

Before my X58A-OC arrives......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830033










http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...50_4926.06_mhz

Water cooling at ambient of 18 degrees C.

So happy with it! All thanks to remarks and advice from NoGuru, xxBassPlayerxx and Lsdmeasap.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Alan:thumb:

I bet that rev1 used to be mine. Who did you buy it from?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13587174*
> Nice work Alan:thumb:
> 
> I bet that rev1 used to be mine. Who did you buy it from?


FShizl. I assume you're the one who used Dragon Skin on that board....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13587174*
> Nice work Alan:thumb:
> 
> I bet that rev1 used to be mine. Who did you buy it from?


Nah,
My UD3R
Rev2,
Bought nu...









Unless that was 4 ezveedub...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13587338*
> FShizl. I assume you're the one who used Dragon Skin on that board....


LOL, yep that would be me. Don't worry I was pretty nice to that board.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13605183*
> LOL, yep that would be me. Don't worry I was pretty nice to that board.


No problem now. The board got toasted







. Waiting on RMA from Gigabyte now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez vee dub;13606005*
> No problem now. The board got toasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Waiting on RMA from Gigabyte now.


I sent it in for RMA as well. I couldn't get it to post, not even after the jumped the BIOS and sent it in for RMA. Got it back and it did the same thing "nothing". I just keep taking it all apart and putting it back together and it booted one time so IDK what happened.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13607689*
> I sent it in for RMA as well. I couldn't get it to post, not even after the jumped the BIOS and sent it in for RMA. Got it back and it did the same thing "nothing". I just keep taking it all apart and putting it back together and it booted one time so IDK what happened.


I had it go into a reboot loop with a bad OC setting once. I had to yank the battery out to get it to come back up, but thats not my issue now. Waiting to get an RMA approval now to ship it out. Sucks having to wait on RMAs


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I had it go into a reboot loop with a bad OC setting once. I had to yank the battery out to get it to come back up, but thats not my issue now. Waiting to get an RMA approval now to ship it out. Sucks having to wait on RMAs










I've had Giga give me an RMA in the same day and I have had to wait almost a week once so it's just hit or miss I guess depending on how busy they are. Good luck with it.


----------



## rsvette12

*** you kidding me they sent the same board back, they on crack I be pissed


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsvette12*


*** you kidding me they sent the same board back, they on crack I be pissed


Yeah, Giga will always try and repair a damaged board if they can.

Side note, I sent TeamGroup some DDRII 1300's with lifetime warranty and they sent me some DDRIII 1600 9-9-9-24








bastards!!!!!!!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, Giga will always try and repair a damaged board if they can.

Side note, I sent TeamGroup some DDRII 1300's with lifetime warranty and they sent me some DDRIII 1600 9-9-9-24







bastards!!!!!!!


I wanna see them try to repair my UD7







. If so, they are some baaaadddd mofos, LOL!


----------



## rsvette12

******* lol no fun for you - man oh man


----------



## ROSALIA

Hello

hi, I'm sorry for my English, but use the translator of google, I´m mounting a i7 950 on my card Gigabyte X58A-UD5 (rev 2.0) and i have two question

1) I think use a memory kit of 12 gb (3x4gb). There may be compatibility issues using 12 gb? The kit that I want to use is

exceleram E30123B 12GB (3x4GB) ,9-9-9-24 Black Sark

Datasheet http://filebase.exceleram.com/datasheets/Memory/E30123B.pdf

I have to use a memory whith a normal heatsink bcause i hane a noctua nh-d14.

2) I would like to begin overclocarlo! Some example? Some good Template of OC with a mobo X58A-UD5? give me a hand?

thank you very much

Alberto


----------



## NoGuru

On the first post in this thread there are templates.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROSALIA;13617289*
> Hello
> 
> hi, I'm sorry for my English, but use the translator of google, I´m mounting a i7 950 on my card Gigabyte X58A-UD5 (rev 2.0) and i have two question
> 
> 1) I think use a memory kit of 12 gb (3x4gb). There may be compatibility issues using 12 gb? The kit that I want to use is
> 
> exceleram E30123B 12GB (3x4GB) ,9-9-9-24 Black Sark
> 
> Datasheet http://filebase.exceleram.com/datasheets/Memory/E30123B.pdf
> 
> I have to use a memory whith a normal heatsink bcause i hane a noctua nh-d14.
> 
> 2) I would like to begin overclocarlo! Some example? Some good Template of OC with a mobo X58A-UD5? give me a hand?
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> Alberto


http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html

http://www.overclock.net/10994419-post985.html

http://www.overclock.net/11216722-post1344.html

These three 950 templates use 12GB of ram. Main thing is, use the manufacturers recommended timings for your ram and with 12gb you'll need higher qpi/vtt than someone with 6GB. 12GB also makes it slightly harder to get your overclock - but only slightly.

For more templates click on MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES on the first page of this thread.


----------



## ROSALIA

Thanks for your help.

Can i use the stting of UD7 mobo for my UD5 withou problems?

A little question. IÂ´m not sure about 12gb and sometimes i think that it is an overkill.

What do you think about 12gb?

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK Content creation (Adobe products, CAD, etc), RAMdisk (use a portion for page file and other things), Video/Audio production, running a virtual machine inside a virtual machine, 3D design/rendering, image processing, that kind of thing. Any task big on multitasking.

Oh yeah, to impress ppls.

But if none of those things are you, it's kinda wasted.


----------



## rsvette12

Hey windows 7 64 I would go for it thats what I have and I think it makes a difference depends what you do with it, good luck also dont forget to go to gigabyte site they have a ram list there to if you want to double check.

Rich


----------



## fredeb

Please add me too !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredeb;13629356*
> Please add me too !


From the first page of this thread:
Quote:


> To be added as an "Official" Member: 1. Own a GA-X58A-UD5/UD7. 2. Using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below; post your BIOS settings, a CPU-Z Validation link with your OCN name on it in the same post (Example), add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!
> 
> then:
> 
> ADD YOURSELF!!!! TO THE SPREADSHEET THROUGH THIS FORM


Anyway, check the first page out. It's a little complex, but u should be able to work it.


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13629443*
> From the first page of this thread:
> 
> Anyway, check the first page out. It's a little complex, but u should be able to work it.


Cool , thanks Alan - will see if I can " get " it .


----------



## JoemanK3

Hey guys. I was wondering somebody could help me or better explain this to me. When my computer goes to sleep the fans remain on. I have it set to s3 in the Bios and windows is definitely sleeping (after I move the mouse the screen comes back to the log on screen a makes the welcome sound) but my fans and lights stay on. Is this normal or are there some further settings to remedy this? Appreciate the info. Oh I also removed my overclock settings and have it it optimized default right now.


----------



## damxi0

add me!


----------



## alancsalt

You add yourself. Read the first page of the thread for instructions.


----------



## NoGuru

Well if the PC is still on but sleeping it will still generate heat, hence the fans will stay on.


----------



## alancsalt

If you are going for a peak overclock, is slow mode easier than having faster ram?

I've got 1600MHz ram, so I use slow mode and the x6 ram multi atm, but would there be anything to gain by buying some faster (2000MHz?) memory?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13742139*
> If you are going for a peak overclock, is slow mode easier than having faster ram?
> 
> I've got 1600MHz ram, so I use slow mode and the x6 ram multi atm, but would there be anything to gain by buying some faster (2000MHz?) memory?


Depends on what the peak is. If your on air then no but if you start freezing the CPU and are pushing clocks in the mid 5GHz range you may need the extra room.


----------



## rsvette12

Hi Alan & Guru:

Hope all is well guys, have a great day.


----------



## NoGuru

Things are great. Had a super busy, fun weekend.


----------



## alancsalt

Sunday 11am a Laing DDC 3.25 18W died. It was unable to be revived. As a result complete clean of rads and fans, and a reroute of water system. Took 7 hours.
Monday 11am Intel i7-970 arrived. It's all good.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13768832*
> Sunday 11am a Laing DDC 3.25 18W died. It was unable to be revived. As a result complete clean of rads and fans, and a reroute of water system. Took 7 hours.
> Monday 11am Intel i7-970 arrives. It's all good.


Sounds like you caught it in time, that's good. Pain in the butt cleaning all that stuff.
I will try and call the post office today if I get some time.


----------



## freakb18c1

970 nice! ;D


----------



## alancsalt

I had two pumps, and it needed cleaning anyway. Weather bureau says we're getting a cold snap later this week. I'm hopeful.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;13768875*
> 970 nice! ;D


Since I ordered it I've been reading reviews (yeah, shouldha' been the other way round) and they don't seem to give much praise. That was around release time.

So its good to get that "nice" comment.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13768940*
> Since I ordered it I've been reading reviews (yeah, shouldha' been the other way round) and they don't seem to give much praise. That was around release time.
> 
> So its good to get that "nice" comment.


1366 32nm is pretty much guaranteed 4.5 ht under 1.5v, they run about 5-8c cooler than your traditional 920


----------



## Milamber

Anyone tried the UD5 Rev 1 latest BETA BIOS? Mine says Verifying DMI Pool data for like 30 secs!


----------



## Sin0822

i think there were issues with the intel firmware, might wanna check TT and report it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber;13812828*
> Anyone tried the UD5 Rev 1 latest BETA BIOS? Mine says Verifying DMI Pool data for like 30 secs!


Tried disabling the SATA III controller in bios. (If yr not using it)


----------



## Pis

Ahh, finally I can use my lovely Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 again









After I washed and pour it into a basin of hot water, and leave it alone for several months while Asus Rampage III Formula as the replacement, finally I can use this mobo again









Which one will I keep? Of course Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7! I will sell my Asus Rampage III Formula


----------



## Garland1964

Gentlemens

Can you please answer my few questions because I'm struggling with the temperatures (I followed *Mr. Strawberry's* template).
I have a similar setup - i7 950, UD7 Rev. 2, Megahalems REV.A

1. Most important - what fan or fans you are using on your "Megahalems REV.B"
2. What temperatures are you getting on Prime95?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alancsalt

An "average" 950 should be peaking in lower seventies at 4.0 in Prime95 blend or small fft. You have push/pull fan setup? Something like 1600rpm fans on the megashadow?


----------



## NoGuru

Alan's estimate sounds about right.

There are so many factors when figuring temps. I would say if you are thinking temps are to high, re-mount the cooler or walk through the air flow and see what is holding it back.


----------



## Garland1964

Thanks alancsalt and NoGuru for the quick replay. I was away from the computer for several hours, my apologies. Yes I have push/pull setup, but I think I have done a big mistake and bought two crappy fans which is the Arctic Cooling F12. I had no knowledge what so ever about these types of fans and the sales rep convinced me that these fans are very good. I have done some homework. Below are links with some tests. Iâ€™m not sure which ones to pick. Maybe â€œ*Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm 1300RPM Pressure Optimised Fan*â€ or â€œ*Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm Fan 1850RPM*â€ or maybe something else.

Thanks again for your help.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ans-112-a.html

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...s-112-a-3.html

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=12&lng=en

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...ap_detail.html


----------



## MacG32

Bump for an awesome thread, if I don't say so myself.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i am no longer using my UD7 
it has been sent to its box because of a bent pin :/ (still boots and works fine though)
currently using a UD3R though so all is good


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


i am no longer using my UD7 
it has been sent to its box because of a bent pin :/ (still boots and works fine though)
currently using a UD3R though so all is good










Is it a broken pin or bent only? Bent pins can be fixed easily.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Broken,
it doesnt matter really as the board still boots so i think it is just a grounding pin


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32;13921311*
> Bump for an awesome thread, if I don't say so myself.


Cheers Mac, glad you could bump in. Hope you're doing well.









Back on the topic, how is latest F8 bios doing on UD7 r1? I'm still new with EFI generation. LOL


----------



## Garland1964

Alancsalt, NoGuru and other members.

I replaced the fans from â€œArctic Cooling F12â€ to *Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm 1300RPM Pressure Optimised Fans*.
I have done some tests last week. I can tell you that there is nothing wrong with Arctic Cooling fans (theyâ€™re good fans).

The main problem which Iâ€™m having with the new system for the last few months is a *cold boot*, from the beginning. System based on i7-950 (full description of the system below).

The first system is nearly the same except the UD7 Rev.1, i7-920, CorsAir CMG6GX3M3A1866C7, and the Graphic Card is slightly older. With this system, Iâ€™m running over one year at 4GHz without any problem.

Iâ€™m angry at myself that I shouldâ€™ve bought a UD7 Rev.1 and i7-920 instead (which can run on lower voltages/temperatures â€" Vcore/1.27500V VTT/1.255V) to avoid this nightmare.

But still I have one last *hope*, that you can help me somehow to resolve this problem.

1. I have followed Mr. Strawberryâ€™s template (why those voltages are so high?). On those voltages having hi 80â€™s temperatures (sometimes over 90â€™s) on Prime95 â€" Blend Tests â€" Tests Threads to run :8

When the system is restarted â€" no problems.
When the system is shut down for 20 minutes or 12hrs or 24 hrs â€" *cold boot* problem (at the post screen massage about overclocking and itâ€™s coming back to 2.6GHz).
http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html

2. Below are my settings which I have done some tests with different adjustments on lower voltages. Under Prime95 system is very stable, under normal usage or games system is also stable.

a. Temperatures under Prime95 (when case is closed and under the desk) 86 84 82 80

b. Temperatures under Prime95 (when case is opened and out of the desk, more space) 80 77 76 74

c. But the same problem exists â€" *cold boot* problem after 20 minutes or 12hrs or 24 hrs. Not always but most of the time.

d. Under X.M.P. profile 3.2GHz running and booting normally.

Also I have seen some infoâ€™s with regards to the *batch* numbers of i7-950's. Some guys were unhappy and some others were. Can you explain please?

Again. Hopefully with your help I will resolve this problem.
Thanks .
================================================== ======

i7-950 FPO/Batch #: 3016B007
ver# E63264-003
Pack Date: 09/03/2010
Product Code: BX80601950

System Setup:
1.Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 2 BIOS FC
2. Intel Core i7 950
3. Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU Cooler Rev. A
4. G-Skills 6GB PC-12800 (3x2GB) (1600MHz) 6-8-6-20-2N F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI 1.6V 
5. PSU CorsAir 1000W Modular
6. Seagate 500GB ES.2 SATA II 32MB Cache
7. Seagate 1TB ES.2 SATA II 32MB Cache
8. Western Digital 2TB RE 4
9. Gigabyte ATI Radeon 5870 (GV-R587UD-1GD)
10 . Samsung BX 2450 LED
11. Sony SATA DVD Burner
12. Win 7 Ultimate 64bit
13. Antec P193
14. Weland Sata Mobile Rack.
================================================== =======

*Settings 23.06.2011*: *4GHz*

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>M.I.T. Current Status [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Memory Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Miscellaneous [Press Enter]

BIOS Version *FC* (light blue colour)
BCLK 200.05 MHz (light blue colour)
CPU Frequency 4001.28 MHz (light blue colour)
Memory Frequency 1600.46 MHz (light blue colour)
Total Memory Size 6144 MB (light blue colour)
CPU Temperature 44.0 C (light blue colour)
Vcore 1.280 V (light blue colour)
DRAM Voltage 1.584 V (light blue colour)

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>M.I.T. Current Status

CPU Name Intel (R) Core (TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
CPUID xxxxxxxx QPI Frequency 7201.51 MHz (36 X)
Update Revision xxxxxxxx Uncore Frequency 3200.75 MHz (16 X)
BCLK 200.05MHz Memory Frequency 1600.56 MHz (8 X)

CPU Core (s) 0 1 2 3

Turbo Ratio 20 20 20 20
Non- Turbo Ratio 20 20 20 20
Turbo Frequences (MHz) 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2
Non- Turbo Frequences (MHz) 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2
Core Temperature (C) 44 40 42 38

>>>DIMM(s) 1 2 3 4 5 6

DIMM Slot (MB) 2048 2048 2048
Enabled Slot (MB) 2048 2048 2048
Total Memory Size (MB) 6144

tCL tRCD tRP tRAS tRRD tWTP tRFC tCMD

Channel A 6 8 6 20 5 22 88 2
Channel B 6 8 6 20 5 22 88 2
Channel c 6 8 6 20 5 22 88 2

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>Advanced Frequency Settings [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................[20 X] 
CPU Frequency .............................4.00GHz (200x20) (light blue colour)

>>>Advanced CPU Core Features [Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech................Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled...........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support....................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.......................Disabled
CPU EIST Function...........................Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.................Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................7.2GHz (light blue colour)
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x16 ]
Uncore Frequency...........................3200MHz (light blue colour)

~~~Standard Clock Control

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 200 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1600 (light blue colour)
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]

>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).........................800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV).............900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)............................0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps).............................0ps

>>>Advanced Memory Settings [Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).................[ Disabled ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..................[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz)...........1066...........1600 (light blue colour)
Performance Enhance.....................................[ Standard ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..................[ Quick ]
Profile DDR Voltage 1.5V (light blue colour)
Profile QPI Voltage 1.175V (light blue colour) 
Channel Interleaving............................6 [ Auto ]
Rank Interleaving.................................4 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control

Cas Latency Time.....................7 [ 6 ]
tRCD.........................................7 [ 8 ]
tRP............................................7 [ 6 ]
tRAS.........................................20 [ 20 ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control

tRC...........................................27 [ Auto ]
tRRD .........................................4 [ Auto ]
tWTR ........................................4 [ Auto ]
tWR...........................................8 [ Auto ]
tWTP.......................................19 [ Auto ]
tWL...........................................7 [ Auto ]
tRFC........................................60 [ Auto ]
tRTP..........................................4 [ Auto ]
tFAW.......................................16 [ Auto ]
Command Rate (CMD) ............1 [ 2 ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control

B2B CAS Delay....................-.......[ Auto ]
Round Trip Latency..........63.........[ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads

Different DIMMs........................6 [ Auto ]
Different Ranks...........................5 [ Auto ]
On The Same Rank.....................1 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes

Different DIMMs.........................6 [ Auto ]
Different Ranks............................6 [ Auto ]
On The Same Rank......................1 [ Auto ]

>>>Advanced Voltage Settings [Enter]

>>>CPU Voltages

LoadLine Calibration....................................... ...............[ Level 2 ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.1125 0V...............[ 1.30000V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Dynamic Vcore (DVID) ................+0.00000V Auto (light blue colour)
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V........ ...........[ 1.315V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
CPU PLL..........................................1.800 V...................[ 1.860V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>MCH/ICH

PCIE......................1.500V...............[ 1.500 ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ 1.100V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ 1.220V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ 1.800 ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
ICH Core................1.100V...............[ 1.240 ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>Dram

DRAM Voltage...................1.500V.................[ 1.600V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
DRAM Termination............0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-A Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-B Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-C Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-A Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-B Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-C Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>Miscellanneus Settings

Isochronous Support........................... [Enabled ]
Virtualization Technology.................. [ Enabled ]

>>>Advanced BIOS Features
>>>Hard Disk Boot Priority.....................[Enter]
Quick Boot...........................................[Disabled]
First Boot Device.................................[Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device.............................CD ROM
Third Boot Device................................Disabled
Password Check...................................[Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability................[Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. To 3......................[Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect...............Enabled
Delay For HDD (Secs).........................[0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.....................Disabled
Backup BIOS Image to HDD..............Disabled
Init Display First..................................[PCIE X16 â€" 1]

>>>Integrated Peripherals

eXtreme Hard Drive (XHD)............... [Disabled]
ICH SATA Control Mode...................[IDE]
SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode...............Disabled
USB Controllers...................................Enab led
USB Keyboard Function..................... Enabled
USB Mouse Function...........................Enabled
USB Storage Function..........................Enabled
Azalia Codec........................................Auto
Onboard H/W 1394..............................Enabled
Onboard H/W LAN 1...........................Enabled
Onboard H/W LAN 2...........................Enabled
Green LAN...........................................Disa bled
Smart LAN 1........................................[Enter]
Smart LAN 2........................................[Enter]
Onboard LAN 1 Boot ROM.................Disabled
Onboard LAN 2 Boot ROM.................Disabled
Onboard USB 3.0 Controller.................Enabled
eSATA Controller.................................Enabled
eSATA Ctrl Mode.................................IDE
GSATA 6_7 / IDE Controller................Enabled
GSATA 6_7 / IDE Ctrl Mode...............IDE
SATA 3 Firmware Selection.................Auto
SATA 3 RAID Mode Control...............Auto
SATA 3 RAID Configuration...............[Enter]
GSATA 8_9 / IDE Controller................Enabled
GSATA 8_9 / IDE Ctrl Mode...............AHCI

>>>Power Management Setup

ACPI Suspend Type............................S3(STR)
Soft â€" Off by PWP â€" BTTN.................Instant â€" Off
PME Event Wake Up ..........................Enabled
Power On By Ring...............................Disabled
Resume by Alarm................................Disabled
*Date (of Month) Alarm..........Everyday (Light Blue Colour)
*Time (hh:mm:ss) Alarm.........0:0:0
HPET Support......................................Enabl ed
HPET Mode.........................................64 â€" bit mode
Power On By Mouse............................Disabled
Power On By Keyboard.......................Disabled
*KB Power On Password........Enter (Light Blue Colour)
AC Back Function...............................Soft â€" Off
ErP Support.........................................Di sabled

>>>PC Health Status

Reset Case Open Status...................... Disabled
Case Opened........................................Yes (Light Blue Colour)
Vcore............................................. .......1.300V (Light Blue Colour)
DDR 15V.............................................1. 584V (Light Blue Colour)
+3.3V............................................. .......3.290V (Light Blue Colour)
+5V............................................... ........5.0.53V (Light Blue Colour)
+12V.............................................. .......12.239V (Light Blue Colour)
Current System Temperature.................44 C
Current CPU Temperature.....................43 C
Current MCH Temperature....................47 C
Current CPU FAN Speed................1318 RPM (sometimes showing 0 RPM and blinking â€" non constant)
Current System FAN 2 Speed................0 RPM
Current Power FAN Speed.....................0 RPM
Current System FAN 1 Speed...............1280 RPM
CPU Warning Temperature....................Disabled
CPU Smart FAN Control.......................Disabled
CPU Smart FAN Mode..........................Auto (Light Blue Colour)
================================================== ======

*Settings 23.06.2011*: *4GHz Under Intel Turbo Boost Tech - Enabled*

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>M.I.T. Current Status [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Memory Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Miscellaneous [Press Enter]

BIOS Version *FC* (light blue colour)
BCLK 191.05 MHz (light blue colour)
CPU Frequency 4012.10 MHz (light blue colour)
Memory Frequency 1528.52 MHz (light blue colour)
Total Memory Size 6144 MB (light blue colour)
CPU Temperature 45.0 C (light blue colour)
Vcore 1.312 V (light blue colour)
DRAM Voltage 1.584 V (light blue colour)

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>M.I.T. Current Status

CPU Name Intel (R) Core (TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
CPUID xxxxxxxx QPI Frequency 6878.23 MHz (36 X)
Update Revision xxxxxxxx Uncore Frequency 3248.07 MHz (17 X)
BCLK 200.05MHz Memory Frequency 1528.44 MHz (8 X)

CPU Core (s) 0 1 2 3

Turbo Ratio 20 20 20 20
Non- Turbo Ratio 20 20 20 20
Turbo Frequences (MHz) 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2
Non- Turbo Frequences (MHz) 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2
Core Temperature (C) 45 41 42 40

>>>DIMM(s) 1 2 3 4 5 6

DIMM Slot (MB) 2048 2048 2048
Enabled Slot (MB) 2048 2048 2048
Total Memory Size (MB) 6144

tCL tRCD tRP tRAS tRRD tWTP tRFC tCMD

Channel A 6 8 6 20 5 22 86 2
Channel B 6 8 6 20 5 22 86 2
Channel c 6 8 6 20 5 22 86 2

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>Advanced Frequency Settings [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................[21 X] 
CPU Frequency .............................4.01GHz (191x21) (light blue colour)

>>>Advanced CPU Core Features [Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech................Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled...........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support....................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.......................Disabled
CPU EIST Function...........................Disabled (*when enabled â€œsystem Infoâ€ is showing 2.8GHz only but CPU-Z shows O.K.*)
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.................Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................6.87GHz (light blue colour)
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x17 ]
Uncore Frequency...........................3247MHz (light blue colour)

~~~Standard Clock Control

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 191 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1528 (light blue colour)
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]

>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).........................800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV).............900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)............................0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps).............................0ps

>>>Advanced Memory Settings [Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).................[ Disabled ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..................[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz)...........1066...........1528 (light blue colour)
Performance Enhance.....................................[ Standard ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..................[ Quick ]
Profile DDR Voltage 1.5V (light blue colour)
Profile QPI Voltage 1.175V (light blue colour) 
Channel Interleaving............................6 [ Auto ]
Rank Interleaving.................................4 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control

Cas Latency Time.....................6 [ 6 ]
tRCD.........................................8 [ 8 ]
tRP............................................6 [ 6 ]
tRAS.........................................20 [ 20 ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control

tRC...........................................27 [ Auto ]
tRRD .........................................4 [ Auto ]
tWTR ........................................4 [ Auto ]
tWR...........................................8 [ Auto ]
tWTP.......................................19 [ Auto ]
tWL...........................................7 [ Auto ]
tRFC........................................60 [ Auto ]
tRTP..........................................4 [ Auto ]
tFAW.......................................16 [ Auto ]
Command Rate (CMD) ............1 [ 2 ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control

B2B CAS Delay....................-.......[ Auto ]
Round Trip Latency..........63.........[ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads

Different DIMMs........................6 [ Auto ]
Different Ranks...........................5 [ Auto ]
On The Same Rank.....................1 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes

Different DIMMs.........................6 [ Auto ]
Different Ranks............................6 [ Auto ]
On The Same Rank......................1 [ Auto ]

>>>Advanced Voltage Settings [Enter]

>>>CPU Voltages

LoadLine Calibration....................................... ...............[ Level 2 ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.1312 5V...............[ 1.31250V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Dynamic Vcore (DVID) ................+0.00000V Auto (light blue colour)
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V........ ...........[ 1.315V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
CPU PLL..........................................1.800 V...................[ 1.860V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>MCH/ICH

PCIE......................1.500V...............[ 1.500V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ 1.100V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ 1.220V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ 1.800V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
ICH Core................1.100V...............[ 1.240V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>Dram

DRAM Voltage...................1.500V.................[ 1.600V ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
DRAM Termination............0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-A Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-B Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-C Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-A Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-B Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-C Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>Miscellanneus Settings

Isochronous Support.............................[Enabled ]
Virtualization Technology....................[Enabled ]

>>>Advanced BIOS Features
>>>Hard Disk Boot Priority.....................[Enter]
Quick Boot...........................................[Disabled]
First Boot Device.................................[Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device.............................CD ROM
Third Boot Device................................Disabled
Password Check...................................[Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability................[Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. To 3......................[Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect...............Enabled
Delay For HDD (Secs).........................[0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.....................Disabled
Backup BIOS Image to HDD..............Disabled
Init Display First..................................[PCIE X16 â€" 1]

>>>Integrated Peripherals

eXtreme Hard Drive (XHD)............... [Disabled]
ICH SATA Control Mode...................[IDE]
SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode...............Disabled
USB Controllers...................................Enab led
USB Keyboard Function..................... Enabled
USB Mouse Function...........................Enabled
USB Storage Function..........................Enabled
Azalia Codec........................................Auto
Onboard H/W 1394..............................Enabled
Onboard H/W LAN 1...........................Enabled
Onboard H/W LAN 2...........................Enabled
Green LAN...........................................Disa bled
Smart LAN 1........................................[Enter]
Smart LAN 2........................................[Enter]
Onboard LAN 1 Boot ROM.................Disabled
Onboard LAN 2 Boot ROM.................Disabled
Onboard USB 3.0 Controller.................Enabled
eSATA Controller.................................Enabled
eSATA Ctrl Mode.................................IDE
GSATA 6_7 / IDE Controller................Enabled
GSATA 6_7 / IDE Ctrl Mode...............IDE
SATA 3 Firmware Selection.................Auto
SATA 3 RAID Mode Control...............Auto
SATA 3 RAID Configuration...............[Enter]
GSATA 8_9 / IDE Controller................Enabled
GSATA 8_9 / IDE Ctrl Mode...............AHCI

>>>Power Management Setup

ACPI Suspend Type............................S3(STR)
Soft â€" Off by PWP â€" BTTN.................Instant â€" Off
PME Event Wake Up ..........................Enabled
Power On By Ring...............................Disabled
Resume by Alarm................................Disabled
*Date (of Month) Alarm..........Everyday (Light Blue Colour)
*Time (hh:mm:ss) Alarm.........0:0:0
HPET Support......................................Enabl ed
HPET Mode.........................................64 â€" bit mode
Power On By Mouse............................Disabled
Power On By Keyboard.......................Disabled
*KB Power On Password........Enter (Light Blue Colour)
AC Back Function...............................Soft â€" Off
ErP Support.........................................Di sabled

>>>PC Health Status

Reset Case Open Status...................... Disabled
Case Opened........................................Yes (Light Blue Colour)
Vcore............................................. .......1.312V (Light Blue Colour)
DDR 15V.............................................1. 584V (Light Blue Colour)
+3.3V............................................. .......3.290V (Light Blue Colour)
+5V............................................... ........5.0.53V (Light Blue Colour)
+12V.............................................. .......12.239V (Light Blue Colour)
Current System Temperature.................44 C
Current CPU Temperature.....................43 C
Current MCH Temperature....................47 C
Current CPU FAN Speed................1318 RPM (sometimes showing 0 RPM and blinking â€" non constant)
Current System FAN 2 Speed................0 RPM
Current Power FAN Speed.....................0 RPM
Current System FAN 1 Speed...............1280 RPM
CPU Warning Temperature....................Disabled
CPU Smart FAN Control.......................Disabled
CPU Smart FAN Mode..........................Auto (Light Blue Colour)
================================================== ======

*Settings 23.06.2011*: *3.2GHz* *Optimised Default + Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.) Profile 1*

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>M.I.T. Current Status [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Memory Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Advance Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>>Miscellaneous [Press Enter]

BIOS Version *FC* (light blue colour)
BCLK 133.27 MHz (light blue colour)
CPU Frequency 3198.75 MHz (light blue colour)
Memory Frequency 1599.37 MHz (light blue colour)
Total Memory Size 6144 MB (light blue colour)
CPU Temperature 42.0 C (light blue colour)
Vcore 1.216 V (light blue colour)
DRAM Voltage 1.584 V (light blue colour)

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>M.I.T. Current Status

CPU Name Intel (R) Core (TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
CPUID xxxxxxxx QPI Frequency 4797.36 MHz (36 X)
Update Revision xxxxxxxx Uncore Frequency 3198.81 MHz (24 X)
BCLK 200.05MHz Memory Frequency 1599.56 MHz (12 X)

CPU Core (s) 0 1 2 3

Turbo Ratio 20 20 20 20
Non- Turbo Ratio 20 20 20 20
Turbo Frequences (MHz) 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2
Non- Turbo Frequences (MHz) 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2 4001.2
Core Temperature (C) 40 36 38 35

>>>DIMM(s) 1 2 3 4 5 6

DIMM Slot (MB) 2048 2048 2048
Enabled Slot (MB) 2048 2048 2048
Total Memory Size (MB) 6144

tCL tRCD tRP tRAS tRRD tWTP tRFC tCMD

Channel A 6 8 6 20 6 20 110 2
Channel B 6 8 6 20 6 20 110 2
Channel c 6 8 6 20 6 20 110 2

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

>>>Advanced Frequency Settings [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................[23 X] 
CPU Frequency .............................3.06GHz (133x23) (light blue colour)

>>>Advanced CPU Core Features [Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech................Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled...........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support....................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.......................Enabled
CPU EIST Function...........................Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.................Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ Auto ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................4.8GHz (light blue colour)
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ Auto ]
Uncore Frequency...........................3200MHz (light blue colour)

~~~Standard Clock Control

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Disabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 133 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Profile 1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ Auto ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1600 (light blue colour)
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ Auto ]

>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).........................800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV).............900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)............................0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps).............................0ps

>>>Advanced Memory Settings [Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).................[ Profile 1 ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..................[ Auto ]
Memory Frequency (MHz)...........1066...........1600 (light blue colour)
Performance Enhance.....................................[ Turbo ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..................[ Auto ]
Profile DDR Voltage 1.6V (light blue colour)
Profile QPI Voltage 1.175V (light blue colour) 
Channel Interleaving............................6 [ Auto ]
Rank Interleaving.................................4 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control

Cas Latency Time.....................6 [ Auto ]
tRCD.........................................8 [ Auto ]
tRP............................................6 [ Auto ]
tRAS.........................................20 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control

tRC...........................................34 [ Auto ]
tRRD .........................................6 [ Auto ]
tWTR ........................................6 [ Auto ]
tWR..........................................10 [ Auto ]
tWTP.......................................20 [ Auto ]
tWL...........................................6 [ Auto ]
tRFC........................................110 [ Auto ]
tRTP..........................................6 [ Auto ]
tFAW.......................................30 [ Auto ]
Command Rate (CMD) ............2 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control

B2B CAS Delay....................-.......[ Auto ]
Round Trip Latency..........48.........[ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads

Different DIMMs........................6 [ Auto ]
Different Ranks...........................5 [ Auto ]
On The Same Rank.....................1 [ Auto ]

>>>Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes

Different DIMMs.........................6 [ Auto ]
Different Ranks............................6 [ Auto ]
On The Same Rank......................1 [ Auto ]

>>>Advanced Voltage Settings [Enter]

>>>CPU Voltages

LoadLine Calibration....................................... ...............[ Auto ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.2437 5V...............[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Dynamic Vcore (DVID) ................+0.00000V Auto (light blue colour)
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V........ ...........[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
CPU PLL..........................................1.800 V...................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>MCH/ICH

PCIE......................1.500V...............[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
ICH Core................1.100V...............[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>Dram

DRAM Voltage...................1.600V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
DRAM Termination............0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-A Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-B Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-C Data VRef..................0.750V.................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-A Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-B Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)
Ch-C Address VRef.............0.750V................[ Auto ] (first white letters â€" second yellow)

>>>Miscellanneus Settings

Isochronous Support........................... [Enabled ]
Virtualization Technology.................. [ Enabled ]

>>>Advanced BIOS Features
>>>Hard Disk Boot Priority.....................[Enter]
Quick Boot...........................................[Disabled]
First Boot Device.................................[Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device.............................CD ROM
Third Boot Device................................Disabled
Password Check...................................[Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability................[Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. To 3......................[Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect...............Enabled
Delay For HDD (Secs).........................[0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.....................Disabled
Backup BIOS Image to HDD..............Disabled
Init Display First..................................[PCIE X16 â€" 1]

>>>Integrated Peripherals

eXtreme Hard Drive (XHD)............... [Disabled]
ICH SATA Control Mode...................[IDE]
SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode...............Disabled
USB Controllers...................................Enab led
USB Keyboard Function..................... Enabled
USB Mouse Function...........................Disabled
USB Storage Function..........................Enabled
Azalia Codec........................................Auto
Onboard H/W 1394..............................Enabled
Onboard H/W LAN 1...........................Enabled
Onboard H/W LAN 2...........................Enabled
Green LAN...........................................Disa bled
Smart LAN 1........................................[Enter]
Smart LAN 2........................................[Enter]
Onboard LAN 1 Boot ROM.................Disabled
Onboard LAN 2 Boot ROM.................Disabled
Onboard USB 3.0 Controller.................Enabled
eSATA Controller.................................Enabled
eSATA Ctrl Mode.................................IDE
GSATA 6_7 / IDE Controller................Enabled
GSATA 6_7 / IDE Ctrl Mode...............IDE
SATA 3 Firmware Selection.................Auto
SATA 3 RAID Mode Control...............Auto
SATA 3 RAID Configuration...............[Enter]
GSATA 8_9 / IDE Controller................Enabled
GSATA 8_9 / IDE Ctrl Mode...............AHCI

>>>Power Management Setup

ACPI Suspend Type............................S3(STR)
Soft â€" Off by PWP â€" BTTN.................Instant â€" Off
PME Event Wake Up ..........................Enabled
Power On By Ring...............................Enabled
Resume by Alarm................................Disabled
*Date (of Month) Alarm..........Everyday (Light Blue Colour)
*Time (hh:mm:ss) Alarm.........0:0:0
HPET Support......................................Enabl ed
HPET Mode.........................................64 â€" bit mode
Power On By Mouse............................Disabled
Power On By Keyboard.......................Disabled
*KB Power On Password........Enter (Light Blue Colour)
AC Back Function...............................Soft â€" Off
ErP Support.........................................Di sabled
================================================== =======
EasyTune 6 Under X.M.P. - Voltages Snapshot


----------



## alancsalt

A few ppls will have the "Wall of Text" problem with that.

I cannot see anything obvious there that would give you a cold boot problem.
(For Turbo to work I think it is IEST that has to be on.)
The only thing I'm thinking is maybe a ram compatibility prob. Do you have any way of trying another set?
I could be way off track though. Wait and see what others say.


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


A few ppls will have the "Wall of Text" problem with that.

I cannot see anything obvious there that would give you a cold boot problem.
(For Turbo to work I think it is IEST that has to be on.)
The only thing I'm thinking is maybe a ram compatibility prob. Do you have any way of trying another set?
I could be way off track though. Wait and see what others say.


Thanks alan
Tested with CorsAir CMG6GX3M3A 1866C7 - Still the same problem.


----------



## Sin0822

did you really post your settings 5 times?


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, way to much information posted. All we need are the basic volts and speeds.

How much stability testing have you done? LinX, Prime, ect?


----------



## Sin0822

just give us:
CPu speed
CPu multiplier
BLCK:
uncore multiplier:
vcore:
llc:
QPI/vtt:


----------



## Garland1964

Sin0822
I have posted (above) three different settings which I thought would be more helpful for you to investigate.
I have run tests for about one hour under Prime95 and IntelBurnTest 2.5. Also MemTest for 12hrs. No problems.

*1. Settings at 4GHz*

CPU Clock Ratio............................[20 X] 
CPU Frequency .............................4.00GHz (200x20

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................7.2GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x16 ]
Uncore Frequency...........................3200MHz

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 200 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1600 
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]

LoadLine Calibration....................................... ...............[ Level 2 ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.1125 0V...............[ *1.30000V* ] 
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V........ ...........[ 1.315V ]
CPU PLL..........................................1.800 V...................[ 1.860V ]

PCIE......................1.500V...............[ 1.500 ]
QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ 1.100V ]
IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ 1.220V ] 
ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ 1.800 ]
ICH Core................1.100V...............[ 1.240 ]

*2. Settings at 4GHz Intel Turbo Boost Tech* -* Enabled*

CPU Clock Ratio............................[21 X] 
CPU Frequency .............................4.01GHz (191x21)

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................6.87GHz 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x17 ]
Uncore Frequency...........................3247MHz

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 191 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1528
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]

LoadLine Calibration....................................... ...............[ Level 2 ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.1125 0V...............[ *1.31250V* ] 
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V........ ...........[ 1.315V ]
CPU PLL..........................................1.800 V...................[ 1.860V ]

3. Only working properly! - *Settings 3.2GHz Optimised Default + Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.) Profile 1*

P. S. What is llc ?


----------



## Sin0822

LLC is load line calibration. 
Have you tried a newer BIOS? or going back to an older BIOS?


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


LLC is load line calibration. 
Have you tried a newer BIOS? or going back to an older BIOS?


I have the latest BIOS FC, also tried FB without success . Unless I will go for beta / older version?

What about those batch's of i7-950???


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garland1964*


I have the latest BIOS FC, also tried FB without success . Unless I will go for beta / older version?

What about those batch's of i7-950???


Your Batch is average. Give it some extra volt's and then run Prime Blend for about 12 hours. 
Once that is stable you can back the volts down. Better to give it that extra bump then hang on the edge of stability.


----------



## Sin0822

also do try the Betas on twek town forums, final releases are great, but some BEtas as much better


----------



## Papazmurf

Hey I was checking out this thread and I noticed these boards look incredibly similar to mine. I own the GA X58-USB3 board. The comparisons can be found here:http://www.gigabyte.us/products/comparison/list.aspx?ck=2&pids=3571,3449,3450,3527

I'm not asking this board be put in the club and such, but I am wondering does my board compare with the other boards in terms of technical questions. Obviously I don't have SATA3, but for overclocking purposes wouldn't this board operate the same as the others ones in the club or am I way off base here?


----------



## Sin0822

Yea somewhat it does, they didn't differentiate features as much as they did OC stuff, like phases.

You are part of the club.


----------



## Sin0822

Guess what I got in the mail today???????? GIGABYTE sent me one of their care packages, with posters, and pens, and lanyards, and the drum roollllll please, a GIGABYTe mini RC helicopter! it flys sick haha, a nice desk toy!


----------



## alancsalt

Gigabyte Warning - may crash?


----------



## Garland1964

Latest progress.

Few days ago by mistake I have lowered Vcore to *1.29375*. In addition I installed latest chipset driver (over the top). I couldn't find how to uninstall old ones. Can you please advice proper installation of the *chipset drivers*?
Another thing, proper way of clearing the CMOS is by, at the back of the motherboard by pushing the button??? Or better to remove the battery and put the jumper on positive and negative.
I thought the problem is fixed. During the two days, the system was shut down for *12hrs* (each day). Cold boot O.K.
Third day computer switched off for *24Hhrs*. Cold boot problem. Bumped voltages - No good. Setup exactly the same settings from Mr. Strawberry's template http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html - no good.
I have went through two posts:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/851067-official-i7-950-overclockers-club-read-11.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/834207-i7-950-oc-questions-3.html
After this my knowledge is a bit higher but more confused. Very nice explanation about CPU's *Sin0822*.
In my understanding the i7-950 requires more power than 920, 930. Am I right? But I don't understand if you switch off the system for 12hrs is O.K. but after 24hrs I have a *cold boot* problem. Can you please give some advice on this?
I have prepared a new setting according to one of the post above. I have noticed that the 950, it's better to use 23 x and lower BCLK. Could you please amend those figures according to your knowledge?

CPU Clock Ratio............................[23 X]
CPU Frequency .............................4.02GHz (175x23)

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................6300GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x16 ]
Uncore Frequency...........................2880MHz

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 175 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1400
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]

LoadLine Calibration......................................................[ Level 2 ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.11250V...............[ 1.29375V ]
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V...................[ 1.315V ]
CPU PLL..........................................1.800V...................[ 1.860V ]

PCIE......................1.500V...............[ 1.500 ]
QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ 1.100V ]
IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ 1.220V ]
ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ 1.800 ]
ICH Core................1.100V...............[ 1.240 ]

Thanks


----------



## ElGreco

Hi,

I am thinking on watercooling my X58A-UD7 Rev.1 and dont really like the idea of adding more restriction to my wc loop by using the default northbridge waterblock.

Instead I am thinking of using this one:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5965_MIPS-GIGABYTE-EX58-Extreme---UD7-Fusionblock-Nickel.html

It is much cheaper than the full waterblock, with less work to do and probably does the job better than the default waterblock...

Any ideas about it?

Thanks!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garland1964*


Latest progress.

Few days ago by mistake I have lowered Vcore to *1.29375*. In addition I installed latest chipset driver (over the top). I couldnâ€™t find how to uninstall old ones. Can you please advice proper installation of the *chipset drivers*? 
Another thing, proper way of clearing the CMOS is by, at the back of the motherboard by pushing the button??? Or better to remove the battery and put the jumper on positive and negative.
I thought the problem is fixed. During the two days, the system was shut down for *12hrs* (each day). Cold boot O.K.
Third day computer switched off for *24Hhrs*. Cold boot problem. Bumped voltages â€" No good. Setup exactly the same settings from Mr. Strawberryâ€™s template http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html - no good.
I have went through two posts:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...b-read-11.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...estions-3.html
After this my knowledge is a bit higher but more confused. Very nice explanation about CPUâ€™s * Sin0822*.
In my understanding the i7-950 requires more power than 920, 930. Am I right? But I donâ€™t understand if you switch off the system for 12hrs is O.K. but after 24hrs I have a *cold boot* problem. Can you please give some advice on this?
I have prepared a new setting according to one of the post above. I have noticed that the 950, itâ€™s better to use 23 x and lower BCLK. Could you please amend those figures according to your knowledge?

CPU Clock Ratio............................[23 X] 
CPU Frequency .............................4.02GHz (175x23)

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
QPI Link Speed* ............................6300GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x16 ]
Uncore Frequency...........................2880MHz

Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 175 ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1400 
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]

LoadLine Calibration....................................... ...............[ Level 2 ]
CPU Vcore.......................................1.1125 0V...............[ 1.29375V ] 
QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V........ ...........[ 1.315V ]
CPU PLL..........................................1.800 V...................[ 1.860V ]

PCIE......................1.500V...............[ 1.500 ]
QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ 1.100V ]
IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ 1.220V ] 
ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ 1.800 ]
ICH Core................1.100V...............[ 1.240 ]

Thanks


I run an I7 960 at 4.2Ghz and the VCore is set at 1.36v with LLC at Level 1. It seems I have to bump the bios VCore setting to 1.38v though, as it always shows lower in the bios and CPU-Z than actual settings. I also use 200 BCLK with 21x multiplier. One thing I would check is the CMOS battery. Make sure its good or you will have wacky bios issues. That will happen on any motherboard.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14065775*
> Guess what I got in the mail today???????? GIGABYTE sent me one of their care packages, with posters, and pens, and lanyards, and the drum roollllll please, a GIGABYTe mini RC helicopter! it flys sick haha, a nice desk toy!


Nice! I got a go oc 2010 t shirt from Gigabyte but they've forgotten about me since then...


----------



## Sin0822

haha that is a nice tshirt, i have two GB polos, but i haven't known them that long!

They also sent like 6 posters, a bunch of marketing stuff, pens, and like to lanyards, but I mean i am not putting up those posters, hahaha. I do enjoy their effort though, and i might actually put the OC board poster up.

my favorite thing i have gotten from them is the RC helicopter, but I also really like the OC board, and the G1 boards, and the blue GB table cloth


----------



## Garland1964

Thanks ezveedub.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber;13812828*
> Anyone tried the UD5 Rev 1 latest BETA BIOS? Mine says Verifying DMI Pool data for like 30 secs!


Sorry, I meant to reply to you on this issue a while ago and got busy and lost your post!

This is VERY often caused by the 1, 2, 3 boot order settings, more specifically having CD/DVD drive set as the first device in that 1, 2, 3 order. I suggest you set HDD, Nothing, Nothing and then use F12 to boot from CD/DVD or USB, ect. That will solve the DMI pool hang most of the time


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garland1964;14067595*
> Latest progress.
> 
> Few days ago by mistake I have lowered Vcore to *1.29375*. In addition I installed latest chipset driver (over the top). I couldn't find how to uninstall old ones. Can you please advice proper installation of the *chipset drivers*?
> Another thing, proper way of clearing the CMOS is by, at the back of the motherboard by pushing the button??? Or better to remove the battery and put the jumper on positive and negative.
> I thought the problem is fixed. During the two days, the system was shut down for *12hrs* (each day). Cold boot O.K.
> Third day computer switched off for *24Hhrs*. Cold boot problem. Bumped voltages - No good. Setup exactly the same settings from Mr. Strawberry's template http://www.overclock.net/10881153-post839.html - no good.
> I have went through two posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/851067-official-i7-950-overclockers-club-read-11.html
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/834207-i7-950-oc-questions-3.html
> After this my knowledge is a bit higher but more confused. Very nice explanation about CPU's *Sin0822*.
> In my understanding the i7-950 requires more power than 920, 930. Am I right? But I don't understand if you switch off the system for 12hrs is O.K. but after 24hrs I have a *cold boot* problem. Can you please give some advice on this?
> I have prepared a new setting according to one of the post above. I have noticed that the 950, it's better to use 23 x and lower BCLK. Could you please amend those figures according to your knowledge?
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio............................[23 X]
> CPU Frequency .............................4.02GHz (175x23)
> 
> QPI Clock Ratio*...........................[ x36 ]
> QPI Link Speed* ............................6300GHz
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................[ x16 ]
> Uncore Frequency...........................2880MHz
> 
> Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................Enabled
> BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................[ 175 ]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).........Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..........[ 8.0 ]
> Memory Frequency (MHz).....................1400
> PCI Express Frequency (MHz)...............[ 100 ]
> 
> LoadLine Calibration......................................................[ Level 2 ]
> CPU Vcore.......................................1.11250V...............[ 1.29375V ]
> QPI/VTT Voltage.............................1.175V...................[ 1.315V ]
> CPU PLL..........................................1.800V...................[ 1.860V ]
> 
> PCIE......................1.500V...............[ 1.500 ]
> QPI PLL................1.100V...............[ 1.100V ]
> IOH Core...............1.100V...............[ 1.220V ]
> ICH I/O..................1.500V...............[ 1.800 ]
> ICH Core................1.100V...............[ 1.240 ]
> 
> Thanks


I would try setting uncore clock ratio to 17x and lowering ICH I/O to 1.56v , your IOH core voltage also seems a little high for this moderate overclock , try lower that . Also - what is your DRAM voltage , and what RAM ?


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14068255*
> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking on watercooling my X58A-UD7 Rev.1 and dont really like the idea of adding more restriction to my wc loop by using the default northbridge waterblock.
> 
> Instead I am thinking of using this one:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5965_MIPS-GIGABYTE-EX58-Extreme---UD7-Fusionblock-Nickel.html
> 
> It is much cheaper than the full waterblock, with less work to do and probably does the job better than the default waterblock...
> 
> Any ideas about it?
> 
> Thanks!


For whoever is interested, I just got an answer from MIPS, the manufacturer of the above mentioned waterblock and...
*
My Question:*
"_Dear Sir or Madam,

concerning your products with ID MCH1052 and MCH4052, I have the following
question:

Are these 2 products compatible with Gigabyte motherboard GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1?
Which one of the above mentioned products has better heat
dissipation/performance?_"

*Answer by MIPS:*
"_many thanks for your request.
yes both blocks are compatible with your board.

the differnce is only the style, cooling performance is the same on all 4
blocks we have._"

... I hope some of you find this info useful!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14157312*
> For whoever is interested, I just got an answer from MIPS, the manufacturer of the above mentioned waterblock and...
> *
> My Question:*
> "_Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> concerning your products with ID MCH1052 and MCH4052, I have the following
> question:
> 
> Are these 2 products compatible with Gigabyte motherboard GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1?
> Which one of the above mentioned products has better heat
> dissipation/performance?_"
> 
> *Answer by MIPS:*
> "_many thanks for your request.
> yes both blocks are compatible with your board.
> 
> the differnce is only the style, cooling performance is the same on all 4
> blocks we have._"
> 
> ... I hope some of you find this info useful!


I have the EK UD7 Rev1 full mobo waterblock set. I just have to install it, but the previous owner had no issues with it. They are not that expensive either, at least from PPCs.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14160123*
> I have the EK UD7 Rev1 full mobo waterblock set. I just have to install it, but the previous owner had no issues with it. They are not that expensive either, at least from PPCs.


If you already have it, then of course you will use it... 









I refer mostly to owners like myself, who have not a block yet and prefer a more easy/clean installation of a rather less expensive solution (1/2 up to 1/3 of full block price). Here in Europe the full w/b costs 110-130 euros while the mips solution is only 40e.

By the way, If i had a case with better airflow, most robably, I would not even think of watercooling my mobo... that is about to become obsolete


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14160898*
> If you already have it, then of course you will use it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refer mostly to owners like myself, who have not a block yet and prefer a more easy/clean installation of a rather less expensive solution (1/2 up to 1/3 of full block price). Here in Europe the full w/b costs 110-130 euros while the mips solution is only 40e.
> 
> By the way, If i had a case with better airflow, most robably, I would not even think of watercooling my mobo... that is about to become obsolete


Wasn't sure where u were. For US peeps, the UD7 block is $99USD.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14161262*
> Wasn't sure where u were. For US peeps, the UD7 block is $99USD.


Well, here in Europe everything related to watercooling is sometimes even 50% more expesive than in USA. Even wc products manufactured in Eu can be more expensive...


----------



## dvanderslice

Quick question, I have one of my SATA 6G drives plugged into the Marvell 91xx ports. I set it to AHCI mode but I don't see anything indicating that it is even running in AHCI. If I switch it to IDE there is no difference, same drivers and all that. The bios claims that its plugged into IDE 4 Master. Is there a way to tell if the drive is properly operating in AHCI mode using that controller?

I'm not using Raid so I set the mode to BYPASS rather than using the Firmware. I've tried every different combination of settings to see if maybe there was something I was doing wrong.

In my experience on every SATA controller I've worked with when it is in AHCI mode there is some sort of indication that it is running in AHCI during POST. Like the Intel or Gigabyte controllers have a drive detection screen during POST when in AHCI but not this controller. I do notice that the drive I have plugged into it is now detected as a SCSI disk but it does that in IDE mode too so thats no indicator. Is there some way to tell if the features of AHCI are in effect?


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredeb;14156718*
> I would try setting uncore clock ratio to 17x and lowering ICH I/O to 1.56v , your IOH core voltage also seems a little high for this moderate overclock , try lower that . Also - what is your DRAM voltage , and what RAM ?


Thanks fredeb for your help.









All started here with all my settings and specs.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-280.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-281.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-282.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-282.html

My memory is: *G-Skills 6GB PC-12800* (3x2GB) (1600MHz) 6-8-6-20-2N F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI 1.6V (DRAM voltage locked to *1.6V*).
You think this RAM can be locked to *1.65V* without any damages???


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garland1964;14166449*
> Thanks fredeb for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All started here aith all my settings an specs.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-280.html
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-281.html
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-282.html
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-282.html
> 
> My memory is: *G-Skills 6GB PC-12800* (3x2GB) (1600MHz) 6-8-6-20-2N F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI 1.6V (DRAM voltage locked to *1.6V*).
> You think this RAM can be locked to *1.65V* without any damages???


Hi there,

Just got your PM and while I was about to send you my settings, I observed from your signature that you have revision -1- of X58A-UD7, while according to your post here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/706509-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-new-post.html

you are using a bios intended for revision -2- ?!

Have I understood something wrong?
If I am correct, then I think you should change your bios !!!
If not, let me know to send you my bios settings (normal-no overclock)

Also, why would you increase your DDR Voltage to 1.65v?
According to your XMP-Memory profiles (correct me if i am wrong!):
Profile DDR Voltage 1.6V (light blue colour)
Profile QPI Voltage 1.175V (light blue colour)

So, 1.6v should be just fine as DDR Voltage. Also, QPI/Vtt (QPI Voltage) of 1.175v is also a very good value that you can easily increase up to 1,35v if you have to...

My memory's XMP has as default DDR Voltage 1.6v and QPI Voltage (QPI/VTT) 1.65v. My PC runs perfect with qpi/vtt 1.46 at which value the cpu is also cooler!

I hope I haven't confused you...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvanderslice;14166364*
> Quick question, I have one of my SATA 6G drives plugged into the Marvell 91xx ports. I set it to AHCI mode but I don't see anything indicating that it is even running in AHCI. If I switch it to IDE there is no difference, same drivers and all that. *The bios claims that its plugged into IDE 4 Master*. Is there a way to tell if the drive is properly operating in AHCI mode using that controller?
> 
> I'm not using Raid so I set the mode to BYPASS rather than using the Firmware. I've tried every different combination of settings to see if maybe there was something I was doing wrong.
> 
> In my experience on every SATA controller I've worked with when it is in AHCI mode there is some sort of indication that it is running in AHCI during POST. Like the Intel or Gigabyte controllers have a drive detection screen during POST when in AHCI but not this controller. I do notice that the drive I have plugged into it is now detected as a SCSI disk but it does that in IDE mode too so thats no indicator. Is there some way to tell if the features of AHCI are in effect?


You need to be on SATA port 6 or 7 for Marvell 9128 chip.

"South Bridge:
6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10
Marvell 9128 chip:
*2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3_6, GSATA3_7) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices*
Support for SATA RAID 0, and RAID 1"


----------



## Sin0822

it will operate in AHCI, but i doubt youll notice the difference between ide and AHCI.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14168585*
> it will operate in AHCI, but i doubt youll notice the difference between ide and AHCI.


Just have in mind that some SSDs require to be in ms ahci mode otherwise the trim function does NOT work!

e.g. my ssd Intel x25m Gen 2


----------



## Sin0822

yea that is about it, but if you set AHCI in the BIOS it WILL be AHCI.


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Hi there,

Just got your PM and while I was about to send you my settings, I observed from your signature that you have revision -1- of X58A-UD7, while according to your post here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-new-post.html

you are using a bios intended for revision -2- ?!

Have I understood something wrong? 
If I am correct, then I think you should change your bios !!!
If not, let me know to send you my bios settings (normal-no overclock)

Also, why would you increase your DDR Voltage to 1.65v?
According to your XMP-Memory profiles (correct me if i am wrong!):
Profile DDR Voltage 1.6V (light blue colour)
Profile QPI Voltage 1.175V (light blue colour)

So, 1.6v should be just fine as DDR Voltage. Also, QPI/Vtt (QPI Voltage) of 1.175v is also a very good value that you can easily increase up to 1,35v if you have to...

My memory's XMP has as default DDR Voltage 1.6v and QPI Voltage (QPI/VTT) 1.65v. My PC runs perfect with qpi/vtt 1.46 at which value the cpu is also cooler!

I hope I haven't confused you...


Hi ElGreco

Thatâ€™s my old signature from the day you helped me to set up my bios for old system (i7-920, UD7 *Rev. 1*). Currently Iâ€™m fighting with i7-950 UD7 *Rev. 2*.

With *qpi/vtt* 1.46V on Prime95 full load, you must have high temperatures? Right?

With regards to the memory, I have seen somewhere on the forum that on 1.65V can be more stable? But Iâ€™m not sure I can run my memory on *1.65V*.

Thanks.

P. S. Yes, please post me your settings if possible.


----------



## dvanderslice

Yah its set in AHCI so I guess i'm in business. Thanks guys...and yes I realize which ports are the Marvell ones.

Again thanks as always for the help.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garland1964;14175112*
> Hi ElGreco
> 
> ...
> 
> With *qpi/vtt* 1.46V on Prime95 full load, you must have high temperatures? Right?
> 
> With regards to the memory, I have seen somewhere on the forum that on 1.65V can be more stable? But I'm not sure I can run my memory on *1.65V*.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P. S. Yes, please post me your settings if possible.


Eventhough my xmp says 1.65 qpi/vtt I lowered this value to the minimum stable which was 1.46v and of course this resulted to lower cpu temp as well...

Still in prime 95 with normal clock i get full load approx 75 deg C if i remember correctly.

Have you tried disabling c1 and eist from bios, for your cold start issue?

Check pm please...


----------



## Garland1964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Eventhough my xmp says 1.65 qpi/vtt I lowered this value to the minimum stable which was 1.46v and of course this resulted to lower cpu temp as well...

Still in prime 95 with normal clock i get full load approx 75 deg C if i remember correctly.

Have you tried disabling c1 and eist from bios, for your cold start issue?

Check pm please...


Looks like this:

>>>Advanced CPU Core Features [Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech................Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled...........................ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support....................Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.......................Disabled
CPU EIST Function...........................Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.................Enabled


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Eventhough my xmp says 1.65 qpi/vtt I lowered this value to the minimum stable which was 1.46v and of course this resulted to lower cpu temp as well...

Still in prime 95 with normal clock i get full load approx 75 deg C if i remember correctly.

Have you tried disabling c1 and eist from bios, for your cold start issue?

Check pm please...


XMP is DDR profile settings. I think u mean the DRAM is 1.65v, not QPI/VTT. My QPI/VTT is only 1.175v. Also, what CPU cooler are u using? I don't think 75C is too high for air cooling, but I know my CPU ran hot on air. With water-cooling, it barely gets past 68C with a system running fully loaded for hours In warm room.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14194268*
> XMP is DDR profile settings. I think u mean the DRAM is 1.65v, not QPI/VTT. My QPI/VTT is only 1.175v. Also, what CPU cooler are u using? I don't think 75C is too high for air cooling, but I know my CPU ran hot on air. With water-cooling, it barely gets past 68C with a system running fully loaded for hours In warm room.


Please have a look at my signature. I have NO overclock using the beautiful venomous-x (soon to become CPU 370) for cooling. Unfortunately, my qpi/vtt default xmp setting is too high, so 1.46 is the lowest i could manualy set for the memories to run stable!
A year ago i read a ton of threads about it even from Corsair site, where they stated that as long as Dram voltage and qpi/vtt stay within 0.5volts, it is safe.

By the way, YES, you are right regarding my XMP it states:
Profile DDR Voltage 1.65v
Profile QPI VOltage 1.6v

A year ago i read a ton of threads about it even from Corsair site, where they stated that as long as Dram voltage and qpi/vtt stay within 0.5volts, it is safe.

Of course, whenever i find some time, i intend to lower the speed of my memory to 1600 and try an even lower qpi/vtt voltage, hopefuly below 1.35 volts...


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garland1964;14194133*
> Looks like this:
> 
> >>>Advanced CPU Core Features [Enter]
> 
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech................Disabled
> CPU Cores Enabled...........................ALL
> CPU Multi Threading........................Enabled
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................Disabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support....................Disabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor.......................Disabled
> CPU EIST Function...........................Disabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.................Enabled


I have almost the same setup, With Cpu thermal monitor enabled. This evening will send you rest of my settings...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14198123*
> Please have a look at my signature. I have NO overclock using the beautiful venomous-x (soon to become CPU 370) for cooling. Unfortunately, my qpi/vtt default xmp setting is too high, so 1.46 is the lowest i could manualy set for the memories to run stable!
> A year ago i read a ton of threads about it even from Corsair site, where they stated that as long as Dram voltage and qpi/vtt stay within 0.5volts, it is safe.
> 
> By the way, YES, you are right regarding my XMP it states:
> Profile DDR Voltage 1.65v
> Profile QPI VOltage 1.6v
> 
> A year ago i read a ton of threads about it even from Corsair site, where they stated that as long as Dram voltage and qpi/vtt stay within 0.5volts, it is safe.
> 
> Of course, whenever i find some time, i intend to lower the speed of my memory to 1600 and try an even lower qpi/vtt voltage, hopefuly below 1.35 volts...


IMO, 1600 speed is fine. With X58 chipset, you're running triple bandwidth, which is more than P55, P67 and Z68. I was looking into G.Skill Sniper series. 1600 speed DDR3 with 1.25v.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231466&cm_re=Sniper_G.Skill-_-20-231-466-_-Product

But even the G.Skill Ripjaws at 1.5v which I run are fine also.


----------



## UNOE

I have a question. I'm currently using a Bclk of 208 for a OC of 4.36Ghz. I been playing with 100 and 101 PCIE Fren. When I'm on 100 my Gflops are 61.5 on average. When I use 101 my gflops are on average 62.6. Also my 3dMark11 score for 100 is 3960 on average. With the 101 I break past four thousand with a average score of 4020. So I do see I performance increase here with the 101. It might be due to making the system more stable with the 208 Bclk. 
Now my question I'm concerned here of Data curroption. I already had a red flag and have seen something glitchy. Please someone also check this out. on this link
http://www.overclock.net/10740376-post732.html
under IE when I scroll the Bios setting back and forth I get these weird lines. I began to notice it with using the 101 PCIE I changed back to 100. and I still see it even at 100 this is what leads me to think of Data curroption. I don't see it in firefox but I do see it in both IE-32/64. Here is a example of what I'm seeing can anyone click that link and scroll the BIOS box up and down a few times and see if they see this as well ?
Example :


----------



## NoGuru

More PCI-E frequency the faster the data can travel. I can run my card up to about 120 PCI-E before she won't post (Just for benching). Not sure with two cards though. I cannot see the pic at work but I will look at it when I get home.


----------



## UNOE

I also now have Ultra DMA CRC errors on one drive, I think I checked about a month ago and there was none.


----------



## harm

Hi,

I have overclocked an I7 930 to 4GHz (21*191) on gigabyte x58a-ud3r revision 1.0 board and I am seeing temps up to 66C when running Prime95 small FFT for 6 hours. Please can someone suggest what steps I would need to take to get to 4.2GHz?

BIOS Settings: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Revision 1.0 F7L

CPU Clock Ratio ............................[21x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ..................[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ..........................[All]
CPU Multi Threading ........................[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ........................[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ..........................[Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT .....................[Disabled]

Virtualization Technology ..................[Enabled]
Isonchronous Frequency .....................[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:

QPI Link Speed .............................[x36]-(Also QPI Clock Ratio)
Uncore Frequency ...........................[3438]
Uncore Clock Ratio .........................[x18]

Standard Clock Control:

Base Clock (BCLK) Control ..................[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) .......................[191]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ................[Auto]

Advanced Clock Control:

CPU Clock Drive ............................[700mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [700mV]
CPU Clock Skew .............................[0ps]
IOH Clock Skew .............................[0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:

Performance Enhance ........................[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) .............[Profile1]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) .............[8]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ...............[Turbo]
Channel & Rank Interleaving.................[Auto]

Channel A + B + C

##Channel A Standard Timing Control##

CAS Latency Time ..........................9[Auto]
tRCD ......................................9[Auto]
tRP .......................................9[Auto]
tRAS .....................................24[Auto]

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC .......................................1[Auto]
tRRD ......................................6[Auto]
tWTR ......................................6[Auto]
tWR ......................................12[Auto]
tWTP .....................................24[Auto]
tWL .......................................8[Auto]
tRFC .....................................88[Auto]
tRTP ......................................6[Auto]
tFAW .....................................30[Auto]

Command Rate (CMD) ........................2[Auto]

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ........................-[Auto]
B2B CAS Delay ............................66[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU

Load Line Calibration ......................[Standard]
CPU Vcore ..........................1.20000V[ Normal ]
Dynamic Vcore(DVID)................+0.00000V[+0.14375]
QPI/VTT Voltage ......................1.175V[1.275]
CPU PLL ..............................1.800V[1.800]

MCH/ICH

PCIE 1.500v ................................[ Normal ]
QPI PLL 1.100v .............................[ Normal ]
IOH Core 1.100v ............................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O 1.500v .............................[ Normal ]
ICH Core 1.1v ..............................[ Normal ]

DRAM

DRAM Voltage 1.500v ........................[1.600V]
DRAM Termination 0.750v ....................[.800V]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v .....................[.800V]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v .....................[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v .....................[Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v ..................[Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v ..................[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v ..................[Auto]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I also now have Ultra DMA CRC errors on one drive, I think I checked about a month ago and there was none.


Check the cable going to the drive or change it out. I bet you have a tight bend in it or the cable is faulty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harm*


Hi,

I have overclocked an I7 930 to 4GHz (21*191) on gigabyte x58a-ud3r revision 1.0 board and I am seeing temps up to 66C when running Prime95 small FFT for 6 hours. Please can someone suggest what steps I would need to take to get to 4.2GHz?

BIOS Settings: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Revision 1.0 F7L


Increase bclk until it doesn't pass a stress test then increase vcore or QPI and you should be good.


----------



## UNOE

My SSD that I got a few days ago now has 4096 bad sectors.
I'm guessing thats bad.... I don't understand here. How is it people go to 105 or higher on PCIE with no problems and I go to 101 and break something ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Check the cable going to the drive or change it out. I bet you have a tight bend in it or the cable is faulty.


I'm working on that. That 1tb drive only has 12 errors now I'm more worried about the SSD which has 4096 damaged sectors.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harm*


Hi,

I have overclocked an I7 930 to 4GHz (21*191) on gigabyte x58a-ud3r revision 1.0 board and I am seeing temps up to 66C when running Prime95 small FFT for 6 hours. Please can someone suggest what steps I would need to take to get to 4.2GHz?

BIOS Settings: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Revision 1.0 F7L

CPU Clock Ratio ............................[21x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ..................[Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ..........................[All]
CPU Multi Threading ........................[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ........................[Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ..........................[Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT .....................[Disabled]

Virtualization Technology ..................[Enabled]
Isonchronous Frequency .....................[Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:

QPI Link Speed .............................[x36]-(Also QPI Clock Ratio)
Uncore Frequency ...........................[3438]
Uncore Clock Ratio .........................[x18]

Standard Clock Control:

Base Clock (BCLK) Control ..................[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) .......................[191]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ................[Auto]

Advanced Clock Control:

CPU Clock Drive ............................[700mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [700mV]
CPU Clock Skew .............................[0ps]
IOH Clock Skew .............................[0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:

Performance Enhance ........................[Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) .............[Profile1]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) .............[8]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ...............[Turbo]
Channel & Rank Interleaving.................[Auto]

Channel A + B + C

##Channel A Standard Timing Control##

CAS Latency Time ..........................9[Auto]
tRCD ......................................9[Auto]
tRP .......................................9[Auto]
tRAS .....................................24[Auto]

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC .......................................1[Auto]
tRRD ......................................6[Auto]
tWTR ......................................6[Auto]
tWR ......................................12[Auto]
tWTP .....................................24[Auto]
tWL .......................................8[Auto]
tRFC .....................................88[Auto]
tRTP ......................................6[Auto]
tFAW .....................................30[Auto]

Command Rate (CMD) ........................2[Auto]

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ........................-[Auto]
B2B CAS Delay ............................66[Auto]

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU

Load Line Calibration ......................[Standard]
CPU Vcore ..........................1.20000V[ Normal ]
Dynamic Vcore(DVID)................+0.00000V[+0.14375]
QPI/VTT Voltage ......................1.175V[1.275]
CPU PLL ..............................1.800V[1.800]

MCH/ICH

PCIE 1.500v ................................[ Normal ]
QPI PLL 1.100v .............................[ Normal ]
IOH Core 1.100v ............................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O 1.500v .............................[ Normal ]
ICH Core 1.1v ..............................[ Normal ]

DRAM

DRAM Voltage 1.500v ........................[1.600V]
DRAM Termination 0.750v ....................[.800V]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v .....................[.800V]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v .....................[Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v .....................[Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v ..................[Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v ..................[Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v ..................[Auto]


Just increase BCLK to 200 with 21x multiplier for 4.21Ghz OC. Adjust voltage as needed to pass Prime95 with no errors. My 960 uses 1.36v, which in bios is 1.38126 setting, but you need to verify with your CPU and mobo what the voltage is since it could be less than the setting like mine. I also use LLC Level 1.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I'm working on that. That 1tb drive only has 12 errors now I'm more worried about the SSD which has 4096 damaged sectors.


From what I've read, OCed PCIe frequency can cause HDD errors. How did you check your SSD for errors?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


From what I've read, OCed PCIe frequency can cause HDD errors. How did you check your SSD for errors?


HD Tune Pro is showing SMART errors 4096 bad sectors... The drive is less than a week old


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


HD Tune Pro is showing SMART errors 4096 bad sectors... The drive is less than a week old










Wow. I guess time to RMA it. Have you tried wiping the drive and then testing it again? I have two OCZ SSDs that have had OS installs loaded 2-3 times and they've never shown any errors. Been wiped and quick format only also. Not sure if OCed PCIE affects the SSD to damage them though. Should not IMO.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Wow. I guess time to RMA it. Have you tried wiping the drive and then testing it again? I have two OCZ SSDs that have had OS installs loaded 2-3 times and they've never shown any errors. Been wiped and quick format only also. Not sure if OCed PCIE affects the SSD to damage them though. Should not IMO.


I know it shouldn't effect it that bad with 101 PCIe... but anyways lesson learned ill never use anything but 100 ever again.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I know it shouldn't effect it that bad with 101 PCIe... but anyways lesson learned ill never use anything but 100 ever again.


I bumped the PCIE clock on my Asus P7P55D-E Pro with I7 860 with an OCZ SSD and had no issues. I think you might just have a bad SSD.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14276020*
> I bumped the PCIE clock on my Asus P7P55D-E Pro with I7 860 with an OCZ SSD and had no issues. I think you might just have a bad SSD.


I'm thinking the same thing (bad SSD) but I still don't think I will try it again. I just got back from MicroCenter. Exchanged and back up and running from a backup. Smart Data looking good. PCIe is staying at 100. No need for that added performance from the 101. I fell noobish.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;14276983*
> I'm thinking the same thing (bad SSD) but I still don't think I will try it again. I just got back from MicroCenter. Exchanged and back up and running from a backup. Smart Data looking good. PCIe is staying at 100. No need for that added performance from the 101. I fell noobish.


I'll try it on mine just to see, LOL. Are you running SSD tweaker on your SDD?


----------



## UNOE

I manually changed my settings for SSD and changed all the reg files etc.... As for 101 PCIe I think the OCZ might handle it better... It may be related to the different controler in my m4 SSD


----------



## UNOE

are the eSATA ports Powered ? UD5 rev.2


----------



## JLMS2010

Hey guys thought I would say hello. I grabbed a X58A-UD3R at microcenter yesterday. I didn't need a motherboard but it had an open box sticker on it for $167 and it was on the 50% off table for Saturday. So I got it for $83 and I have a $20 MIR!

I'll just build another computer. Anyways thought I would share my good findings!


----------



## Sin0822

its alright, the 960 has a good price within that Intel buying program.


----------



## Ken1649

Spot something bent or out of aligment in this UD9? Just a precautions before put it in and have to break the loop







. It is my second new UD9.

The first one couldn't detect dual-GPU cards out of the blue, tested with a single GPU card in all 7 PCIe slots function normally. Tested with 4 (four) 6990s and nothing, not even seen by the BIOS. It can QuadFire with 4 5870s. It is not the BIOS, rolled back from F6C down to F4 still nothing. Weird. nF200, PCIe, X58 IOH to PLX 2.0 chip?


----------



## ezveedub

I don't see really anything bent. I'm on a iPhone though, so cannot tell for sure if something's there. Where the heck u find a new UD9, much less two of them?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14427838*
> I don't see really anything bent. I'm on a iPhone though, so cannot tell for sure if something's there. Where the heck u find a new UD9, much less two of them?


They feel guilty after I got another 2 6990s to a total of 4 and the problem was on the UD9, so Giga got one new sent to me as a replacement to try first







Ain't it great







No idea where they got it.


----------



## NoGuru

I don't see any bent pins.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14427941*
> They feel guilty after I got another 2 6990s to a total of 4 and the problem was on the UD9, so Giga got one new sent to me as a replacement to try first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea where they got it.


They have mobos. I sent them a fried X58A-UD7 Rev1 board and they sent me back another Rev1, not a Rev2.


----------



## Sin0822

it looks good, UD9 is a beast of a board.


----------



## NoGuru

Howdy!


----------



## kmss1

Howdy! Back at ya' NoG


----------



## slyphnier

hello everyone

just joining forum, and i need some help, hoping someone can help share some information

1. on station-drivers(http://www.station-drivers.com/page/gigabyte/ga-x58a-ud7.htm), they have final FD (FD11) bios for GA-X58A-UD7 rev2, wondering if anyone try that one yet ? i am thinking to try it because gigabyte haven't update their BIOS lately
if someone already try it, do you recommend it?
i know if there nothing problem with my current BIOS, why do i have to bother to update to new one, well actually recently i have weird issue with the board... BIOS POST booting process randomly taking longer than usual, and then on BIOS menu, i got random crash when i enter M.I.T menu.

also i dunno if someone have same issue with me or not, but on Gigabyte BIOS screen, if i press F8 it hang... just showing blinking "_"

i reflash the bios again with FC and so far it return to normal condition

2. there is somewhere in BIOS setting to save BIOS image to HDD, is that option work with AHCI setting ?
because when i tried to save BIOS image to HDD, it didn't show my HDD (WD Caviar Black 750GB+1TB and SATA3 1TB)
haven't try with USB though

thanks in advance


----------



## Ken1649

1. Sounds like a DMI pool data corrupt. That happened to me if if I forgot to clear CMOS and to load optimized defaults after replacing hardwares such as memory modules, Graphic cards, storage etc. The BIOS will also act up if load up CMOS profile saved using different BIOS version, too lazy to start all over with the OC testings









2. I was curious too long time ago, had no success. It is easier just to download the BIOS I want and save it in the disk


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14198123*
> Please have a look at my signature. I have NO overclock using the beautiful venomous-x (soon to become CPU 370) for cooling. Unfortunately, my qpi/vtt default xmp setting is too high, so 1.46 is the lowest i could manualy set for the memories to run stable!
> A year ago i read a ton of threads about it even from Corsair site, where they stated that as long as Dram voltage and qpi/vtt stay within 0.5volts, it is safe.
> 
> By the way, YES, you are right regarding my XMP it states:
> Profile DDR Voltage 1.65v
> Profile QPI VOltage 1.6v
> 
> A year ago i read a ton of threads about it even from Corsair site, where they stated that as long as Dram voltage and qpi/vtt stay within 0.5volts, it is safe.
> 
> Of course, whenever i find some time, i intend to lower the speed of my memory to 1600 and try an even lower qpi/vtt voltage, hopefuly below 1.35 volts...


The XMP voltage is correct. At 1,866 MHz (3 x 2 GB) should be able to stabilize with QPI/VTT not more than 1.175v Dram 1.55v for Dom GT. It was a common mistake to keep bumping up voltage to maintain stability.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoemanK3;13151290*
> Does anyone know why when I come out of Hibernate my overclock lights blink a couple of times and make a ticking sound? Is this normal? Should I back of my overclock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoemanK3;13151448*
> Alright cool. Also my computer will not sleep. I've tried everything and the damn thing refuses to sleep. Sometimes it tries to and immediately awakes and other time it just turns off the screen. That's why I've been hibernating the thing.


I know this is an old post and was having the same problems. For most overclockers don't need this feature at all. I have a habit not to turn PC off but let sleep/hibernate at the set period of time to do its things. So when I came back days or weeks later, simply wake the PC from hibernation and pick up from where I left it.

*PC refuses to enter sleep/hibernate*; type this 'powercfg -requests' to see what device and driver are preventing it to enter S1/S3.
Command prompt: *c:\users\administrator>powercfg -requests*

You should get 'none' or windows will tell you what device, then to disable that device/driver that is preventing it to enter S1/S3.

*Edit:* aslso type this *c:\windows\system32>powercfg -availablesleepstates* to make sure you didn't disable S1/S3 in Windows or what the BIOS/motherboard is giving you.

*Fail to come out from hibernation and* *debug code stuck at E1/F1*

It turned out my QPI/Vtt was too low, though the overclock was stable with the voltage but the BIOS didn't like it. Increased the QPI/Vtt, problem went away. Notified Technical Support and they sent an updated BIOS, never seen that happened ever since.

Hope it helps for those looking for an answer


----------



## slyphnier

@Ken1649
thanks for reply

after looking more on the net (from here : http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php/topic,4856.75.html), i found out backup bios using factory bios by default (FB in my case)
so probably when problem happen Backup bios will kickin with FB optimized settings , so it can be problematic

i haven't try it to flash my backup bios to match my main bios, as the it working normal right now, incase people have problem with BIOS, maybe it help with your issue ^^


----------



## Ken1649

Should flash the back up BIOS after updating the main one to avoid compatibility issues when second BIOS different version kicks in. Simply ALT + F12 will flash the back up after re-starting PC. Go into BIOS by pressing F9 should see both must be identical updated version.


----------



## slyphnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14498604*
> Should flash the back up BIOS after updating the main one to avoid compatibility issues when second BIOS different version kicks in. Simply ALT + F12 will flash the back up after re-starting PC. Go into BIOS by pressing F9 should see both must be identical updated version.


ah ok, i never thought i need to flash backup bios too, actually i just know about it now. as gigabyte didn't mention about flashing backup bios in their manual or guide to flashing backup bios on their bios
its more like hidden gigabyte tech. menu

i will flash backup from now on
thanks!


----------



## Ken1649

Gigabyte should come out with *SMART DUAL BIOS* to anticipate things like this and will cause users days to troubleshoot. They have SMART of everything excepts this


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14505468*
> Gigabyte should come out with *SMART DUAL BIOS* to anticipate things like this and will cause users days to troubleshoot. They have SMART of everything excepts this


that would be a good idea tbh


----------



## slyphnier

yes that will be great
maybe if gigabyte want to play more safe, they just add another backup bios (Tri-Bios)
Main <-> Backup Bios (always flashed when Main flashed) <->　Factory Default Bios (active when Backup bios fail)... maybe with added function such as reflash backup/main bios to default setting ... it seems overkill though









btw guys
i have another question, after checking out things in BIOS
1. Load Line Calibration, there is Auto - Standard - Level1 - Level2 ...
how auto act ?
i know auto seems letting the bios choose what is good, but anyone tried looking mode detail about auto behavior ?

2. Ram perfomance, between Turbo and Extreme
how much % performance increase?


----------



## Ken1649

That's tough question to answer because not every BIOS versions will act the same. It will be simple to answer if all BIOS versions maintain the same things if not improved to something better. No offense to BIOS Team, sometimes they might forget to include the hardwares support and among all other things in previous versions to the new one









1. I always set it to Standard, Dynamic Vcore Normal + 0.xxxxV whatever will maintain stability. All enabled, Turbo, All Threads, CIE, et al. Never disabled any features because I am not going for CPU or memory benchmarks but for 24/7. With this setting my OC is good up to 4.8 GHz on water.
LLC L2 is only needed to prevent Vdroop if you are at the limit of what the BIOS gives when OC with extreme cooling such as LN2 and dice or phase changer.

2. From Standard to Turbo and Extreme, the BIOS will or supposed to change the hidden memory sub-timings to enhance performance, but to be honest I don't really see a difference and there is nowhere I can see what sub-timings set by BIOS from either Standard, Turbo and Extreme, not even in CPU Tweaker. I never saw a BIOS change log mentioning this and what they changed or dropped, only what new support is included.
I always use standard then adjust my own sub-timings to get highest performance with lowest voltages.


----------



## slyphnier

@Ken1649
thanks again for plenty infos


----------



## adridu59

I'm in.


----------



## stasio

GA-X58A-UD7 - F9b

-improve VT-d in BIOS
-05.Aug 11


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio;14650338*
> GA-X58A-UD7 - F9b
> 
> -improve VT-d in BIOS
> -05.Aug 11


thank you


----------



## rsvette12

Thank you


----------



## Ken1649

*GA-X58A-UD9 F6D*

Added support for OCZ REVO3 PCIe SSD.


----------



## Sin0822

i hope we see some OC board BIOs soon!


----------



## KingT

@ *Sin0822*

I'm thinking about buying a broken X58 UD7 rev.1 ..

It's 1 year old mobo which has not been OC'd,used regularly and suddenly stooped working..

It refuses to POST,has been inspected in repair shop and diagnosed as probably loos contact somewhere on the board..

Now I could get it for 20$ which is very cheap,what would you recommend me to do:

1.To heat VRM area with a heat gun.

2. To bake it in oven

3. To freeze it in deep freezer

Should I buy it in the first place?

Thanx..









CHEERS..


----------



## rsvette12

I wouldn't bother with it, it takes so much time to load up all the software what if you want to OC to much time that could be wasted, buy a new one if I were you, to much risk.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14795282*
> @ *Sin0822*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a broken X58 UD7 rev.1 ..
> 
> It's 1 year old mobo which has not been OC'd,used regularly and suddenly stooped working..
> 
> It refuses to POST,has been inspected in repair shop and diagnosed as probably loos contact somewhere on the board..
> 
> Now I could get it for 20$ which is very cheap,what would you recommend me to do:
> 
> 1.To heat VRM area with a heat gun.
> 
> 2. To bake it in oven
> 
> 3. To freeze it in deep freezer
> 
> Should I buy it in the first place?
> 
> Thanx..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I would buy it for $20. Even if you don't get it fixed you can use the caps and stuff off the board to mod some GPU's or whatever.

I would try baking it at 400 degrees for 10 minutes. It's pretty hit or miss though, I would say one out or three get fixed.

Before that, try and jump it to the backup BIOS to see if it will post that way.


----------



## stasio

*GA-X58A-UD9 - F6e
GA-X58A-UD7 - F9d*

-Improve OCZ PCIe SSD compatibility and RAID ROM
-01.Sep 11


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


*GA-X58A-UD9 - F6e
GA-X58A-UD7 - F9d*

-Improve OCZ PCIe SSD compatibility and RAID ROM
-01.Sep 11


Does it matter which UD7 i have? 1.0 or 2.0?


----------



## freakb18c1

that's for ud7 rev 1


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Sin0822*

I'm thinking about buying a broken X58 UD7 rev.1 ..

It's 1 year old mobo which has not been OC'd,used regularly and suddenly stooped working..

It refuses to POST,has been inspected in repair shop and diagnosed as probably loos contact somewhere on the board..

Now I could get it for 20$ which is very cheap,what would you recommend me to do:

1.To heat VRM area with a heat gun.

2. To bake it in oven

3. To freeze it in deep freezer

Should I buy it in the first place?

Thanx..









CHEERS..


Can't you RMA the mobo? I had my UD7 Rev.1 replaced back in May.


----------



## stasio

*GA-X58A-UD7 (2.0) - FD13*

-TestBIOS (Improve OCZ PCIe SSD compatibility and RAID ROM)
-01.Sep 11


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14795282*
> @ *Sin0822*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a broken X58 UD7 rev.1 ..
> 
> It's 1 year old mobo which has not been OC'd,used regularly and suddenly stooped working..
> 
> It refuses to POST,has been inspected in repair shop and diagnosed as probably loos contact somewhere on the board..
> 
> Now I could get it for 20$ which is very cheap,what would you recommend me to do:
> 
> 1.To heat VRM area with a heat gun.
> 
> 2. To bake it in oven
> 
> 3. To freeze it in deep freezer
> 
> Should I buy it in the first place?
> 
> Thanx..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


dude can I buy it???? i am serious

ya you can try backing it, I have a nice heatgun, i would just try and use the parts.

But I bet its static shock that killed it, its usually not lose components, static kills a lot of ****.


----------



## iscariot

Nice had not seen this thread before. I have the UD5 and a 950. Sigh me up. Gunna need to go back and read this thread through. Might be able to lower my temps. I idle at 39, wish it was a little cooler. Vcore is set at 1.35 if IIRC. Will review my BIOS settings tonight.

On another note: Any users with the UD5 and 2 6970 MSI lighnings out there? I have a Xfire question for you.

Cheers.


----------



## Ken1649

I am not with 2 6970s but there are many here will be able to answer the quetions. Give it a try.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14835391*
> I am not with 2 6970s but there are many here will be able to answer the quetions. Give it a try.


Fair point









Here is my situation:

The UD5 has 2 x16 slots and 1x8 slot.

I want to get 2 6970 lightnings but not sure how the mobo will go for space.

Scenario 1 - Use both x16 slots:

Will there be enough room? Given the cards will be on top of each other and have very little ventilation will I have a temp problem?

Scenario 2 - Use 1 x 16 slot and the x8 slot

I know this will not have a perceptable impact on performance, and will most likely be better for temps. Not sure if the Xfire bridge will be able to span the distance.

Which setup scenario would those with experience recomend?


----------



## Ken1649

Ok it is not MSI but 2 CrossFire cards in general but the cooler fans of Lightnings.

Option 1 is definitely slightly better in graphics benchs and higher FPS performance, not that will notice with naked eyes. I will put additional 120mm blowing directly to the card intakes with as much fresh air possible.

Options 2 is best for air flow to the cards, with the exception of the performance in Option 1. There are many test results for x16/x16 and x8/x8 and it's about 4-5% difference in performance.

@Mobile

Edit: I have seen the longest Crossfire Cable Ribbon coming with Giga board, it's about 10 cm.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14835668*
> Ok it is not MSI but 2 CrossFire cards in general but the cooler fans of Lightnings.
> 
> Option 1 is definitely slightly better in graphics benchs and higher FPS performance, not that will notice with naked eyes. I will put additional 120mm blowing directly to the card intakes with as much fresh air possible.
> 
> Options 2 is best for air flow to the cards, with the exception of the performance in Option 1. There are many test results for x16/x16 and x8/x8 and it's about 4-5% difference in performance.
> 
> @Mobile
> 
> Edit: I have seen the longest Crossfire Cable Ribbon coming with Giga board, it's about 10 cm.


Thanks for your feedback. Thats pretty much what I thought. Im not sure if 10cm would be long enough and I dont have anywhere to place a 120mm fan.

Its a shame I cant find someone with the same setup though.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;14835827*
> Thanks for your feedback. Thats pretty much what I thought. Im not sure if 10cm would be long enough and I dont have anywhere to place a 120mm fan.
> 
> Its a shame I cant find someone with the same setup though.


The 10 cm bridge is to connect 2 cards with 2 PCIe slots in between. Can take a look at the UD5. If there is only 2 slots jump from x16 to x8 then you are set and good to go.

As for the 120mm is easy. Necessity is the mother of invention









@Mobile


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14835968*
> The 10 cm bridge is to connect 2 cards with 2 PCIe slots in between. Can take a look at the UD5. If there is only 2 slots jump from x16 to x8 then you are set and good to go.
> 
> As for the 120mm is easy. Necessity is the mother of invention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mobile


Looking at the attached image there seems to be.

Sequence is:

Slots - Starting below CPU:

Slot 1 x1
Slot 2 x4
Slot 3 x16
Slot 4 PCI
Slot 5 x16
Slot 6 PCI
Slot 7 x8

So given the above if I use slot 3 and Slot 7 I should be rigth with a 10cm bridge. Would you agree?


----------



## Ken1649

Yes, and that solved it.

@Mobile


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14836285*
> Yes, and that solved it.
> 
> @Mobile


Just thinking about this some more.

The fans on the GPU face down towards the bottom of the case right? I am now wondering if there is enough space between the PSU and the 7th slot.


----------



## Ken1649

Yes as all GPU fans the fresh air intake is coming from the gap in between cards. If there is a minimum of 5mm gap that should be fine, of course more is better for air flow.

@Mobile


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14837409*
> Yes as all GPU fans the fresh air intake is coming from the gap in between cards. If there is a minimum of 5mm gap that should be fine, of course more is better for air flow.
> 
> @Mobile


If a 5mm gap is all thats needed wouldnt I be better off using the 2 x 16 slots? Im just thinking that if I use the x8 and its right on top of the PSU wouldnt that be sucking in extra heat? I also have a Sound card the slot directly above the top x16 so that might limit me a bit.


----------



## alancsalt

Necessity is the mother of invention... my solution before water cooling....


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14837762*
> 
> Necessity is the mother of invention... my solution before water cooling....


Nice. I dont have that extra cage to attach it to though. I'll give it some thought and see if I can get creative.


----------



## Ken1649

LOL.

With 2 6970 Lightnings, you can try put them at x16/x16 then use MSI Afterburner to set custom fan profile relative to the GPU temp. Nothing to worry about. In UD5 there is only option to use either x16 or x8 for the second card.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14837829*
> LOL.
> 
> With 2 6970 Lightnings, you can try put them at x16/x16 then use MSI Afterburner to set custom fan profile relative to the GPU temp. Nothing to worry about. In UD5 there is only option to use either x16 or x8 for the second card.


Yeah I know Im not exactly spoiled for choice.

Like I said before my concern (if using the 2 16x lanes) is that the fans from the 1st GPU will be all but touching the back of the second card, or conversely if I use the x8 lane then the fans will be all but touching the PSU. I am not really all that experienced with this stuff and I imagine my concerns sound a little.... silly to someone who has a better appriciation but given that this is going to cost close to 1K for the two cards I really want to be 10000% sure before I drop the hammer.


----------



## Ken1649

I understand, but there is really nothing to worry about. With 2 MSI 6970 Lightnings, I don't think you have plan to watercool them. That will be more works to move them around from x16 to x8 under water. On air, simply turn power off, unplug PSU power cord then move the card.

With MSI AB custom fan profile maybe you are going to need to set the fan at 45% to maintain 70°C under full load for the top card with the second one occupying second x16 lane. If the second card at x8, the top card maybe could do 35% fan for the same load temp. The worst case here is a little more audible noise from the fans. But I wouldn'd worry about it either as the cards are with custom cooler and fans which supposed to cool better than reference and less audible.

I won't be able to answer wether two MSI 6970 cards will touch each other in x16/x16, unless I have the measurement of the card and UD5 PCIe spacing. But I have 4 (quadfire) x 5870s with custom cooler and they almost touch each other. At the fan profile set by the card BIOS, I have never seen them breaking 70°C mark at full load.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14838031*
> I understand, but there is really nothing to worry about. With 2 MSI 6970 Lightnings, I don't think you have plan to watercool them. That will be more works to move them around from x16 to x8 under water. On air, simply turn power off, unplug PSU power cord then move the card.
> 
> With MSI AB custom fan profile maybe you are going to need to set the fan at 45% to maintain 70°C under full load for the top card with the second one occupying second x16 lane. If the second card at x8, the top card maybe could do 35% fan for the same load temp. The worst case here is a little more audible noise from the fans. But I wouldn'd worry about it either as the cards are with custom cooler and fans which supposed to cool better than reference and less audible.
> 
> I won't be able to answer wether two MSI 6970 cards will touch each other in x16/x16, unless I have the measurement of the card and UD5 PCIe spacing. But I have 4 (quadfire) x 5870s with custom cooler and they almost touch each other. At the fan profile set by the card BIOS, I have never seen them breaking 70°C mark at full load.


I hear you totally. Im getting to the point were I might just close my eyes and hope for the best.....

Below are the dimensions of the 6970:

Height WidthDepth
MSI Lightning12.7314

Unfortunately I cannot give you the size gap between the lanes on the Mobo as Im at work. I'll see if I can turn something up on google, not likely though


----------



## Ken1649

From all 2 slot graphics cards I have seen, AMD and nVidia alike, they will atleast provide 4mm gap between cards with the standard PCIe lane spacing. Sometimes I just have to put something like a rubber block of 4mm for the cards no to touch each other due to the weight. So, I don't think MSI is going out of spec for 6970 Lightnings.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;14837798*
> Nice. I dont have that extra cage to attach it to though. I'll give it some thought and see if I can get creative.


There was no cage to attach it to. I fabricated the bracket the fan is on.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;14838076*
> I hear you totally. Im getting to the point were I might just close my eyes and hope for the best.....
> 
> Below are the dimensions of the 6970:
> 
> Height WidthDepth
> MSI Lightning12.7314
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot give you the size gap between the lanes on the Mobo as Im at work. I'll see if I can turn something up on google, not likely though


I just took measurement of 6990, 5870, 5970 & 580 and they are all around 35-38mm. I could be off by 1 or 2mm using a ruler to measure them. So I could say it is safe that the Lightnings would have 4mm gap.
*
Edit:*

I LOL'ed @ alancsalt for his '..Mother Of Invention'. Sorry for being vague.


----------



## iscariot

No problems mate thanks again for all your help


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;14839093*
> No problems mate thanks again for all your help


Rest assured you would be fine. This is a Giga board and good people here, If they see something of concerns, they would chip in and make necessary correction


----------



## kanin

hi is the group still open to member application?


----------



## rsvette12

Nice picture Alan


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsvette12;15140300*
> Nice picture Alan


Why thank you. (It may not be up to "case modder" standard, but it did the job.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanin;15140020*
> hi is the group still open to member application?


Check out the first page of the thread. You'll find:
Quote:


> To be added as an "Official" Member: 1. Own a GA-X58A-UD5/UD7. 2. Using the "BIOS SETTINGS POSTING TEMPLATE" below; post your BIOS settings, a CPU-Z Validation link with your OCN name on it in the same post (Example), add the "SIGNATURE CODE" to your signature, and enjoy!


----------



## kanin

wow.. thats alot of work hahah.. maybe ill do it when i get the time... i don't really have it at the moment..







but thanks for the information!


----------



## rsvette12

I have full tower X-clio with 2 huge fans on side blasting away work great, welcome Alan







only problem is they dont last long magents turn to crap, but great when they are working, just bought new ones oh boy.


----------



## kanin

well here it is guys.. a GA X58A-UD7 rev 2.0 default in all its glory..









GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 rev2.0

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 23
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.06 (133x23)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: ENABLED
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: ENABLED
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: DISABLED
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: ENABLED
CPU EIST Function..........................: ENABLED
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: ENABLED

QPI Clock Ratio............................: AUTO
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 4.8
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: AUTO
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: DISABLED
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: DISABLED
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: AUTO
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1066
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: AUTO
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: DISABLED
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: AUTO
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1066
Performance Enhance........................: TURBO
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: AUTO
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7AUTO
tRCD.......................................: 7AUTO
tRP........................................: 7AUTO
tRAS.......................................: 20AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27AUTO
tRRD ......................................: 4AUTO
tWTR ......................................: 4AUTO
tWR........................................: 8AUTO
tWTP.......................................: 19AUTO
tWL........................................: 7AUTO
tRFC.......................................: 86AUTO
tRTP.......................................: 4AUTO
tFAW.......................................: 16AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -AUTO 
Round Trip Latency.........................: 47(CHAN A) 48(CHAN B)48(CHAN C)

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.275AUTO
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.175AUTO
CPU PLL....................................: 1.8AUTO
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.5AUTO
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1AUTO
IOH Core...................................: 1.1AUTO
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5AUTO
ICH Core...................................: 1.1AUTO
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.5AUTO
DRAM Termination...........................: .75AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75AUTO

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: ENABLED
Virtualization Technology..................: ENABLED

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025903


----------



## chewdude

hi guys thought i would post here. been trying to get started with overclocking using just the gigabyte software to start. you can see the rig i am using any idea where i should start and what software would be ideal for the parts i am using. this is the first cpu ive built. sense this build i have a 2600k build as well but i want to get this 990x as fast as i can stable before i start messing with the second rig. thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## NoGuru

Kanin, don't post an MIT with stock settings, we know what that looks like.

chewdude, software OCing is not usually the best way to OC. Do it through the BIOS.
A few questions to start.
How much do you know about changing settings?
Do you know how to test for stability?
Give a link to your CPU cooler as I am not familiar with it.


----------



## alancsalt

Kanin, it looks like that method of joining got superseded by:
Quote:


> *ADD YOURSELF!!!! TO THE SPREADSHEET THROUGH THIS FORM*


My apologies.


----------



## chewdude

Yes I know how to go into the bios and change settings as far as checking stability been reading alot here and think i could run the tests and monitor heat.
been changing the FSB and multiplier just not sure how to dabble with voltages and ram. here is the link for the cooler.

http://www.asetek.com/products/oem-s...cts/510lc.html

thanks again for the reply.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewdude*


Yes I know how to go into the bios and change settings as far as checking stability been reading alot here and think i could run the tests and monitor heat.
been changing the FSB and multiplier just not sure how to dabble with voltages and ram. here is the link for the cooler.

http://www.asetek.com/products/oem-s...cts/510lc.html

thanks again for the reply.


Well with the unlocked multi you can really adjust your RAM but...just leave it clocked low at first.
Start increasing FSB and test with LinX or Prime95 for about 15 minutes, if it passes stop the test and increase more until you get a BSOD or error, then add volts.
Start adding vcore, it that does not help at QPI/VTT
Do that until your temps max out at about 75 after 15 minutes of testing.
Then bring your RAM up to speed.


----------



## chewdude

ok will do let you know how it goes soon enuf.
thanks chewy


----------



## Freakn

Got a real noob question but I've just picked up a 920 DO & UD7

Will it run with only 1 stick of RAM so I can get it running until I get some ram for this rig?

And will it work with just a 4 pin CPU power cable (again until i get an extra PSU) ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Got a real noob question but I've just picked up a 920 DO & UD7

Will it run with only 1 stick of RAM so I can get it running until I get some ram for this rig?

And will it work with just a 4 pin CPU power cable (again until i get an extra PSU) ?


Yep, just not very good. Defiantly do not overclock it until you get a better PSU.


----------



## Freakn

Ok great, Thanks

There would be no OC what so ever, just want to get the beast cranking to start setting everything up.


----------



## alancsalt

Are there any issues at all with using one of these Sandy Bridge compatible 8GB dual channel (2 x 4GB) memory kits in an X58A-UD3R or X58A-OC?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Are there any issues at all with using one of these Sandy Bridge compatible 8GB dual channel (2 x 4GB) memory kits in an X58A-UD3R or X58A-OC?


No Issues but some RAM runs better in some systems. I think for the most part anything that is good on SB is just as good if not better in X58 but not so much the other way around.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15193494*
> No Issues but some RAM runs better in some systems. I think for the most part anything that is good on SB is just as good if not better in X58 but not so much the other way around.


Took the plunge....here's to BF3

Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset $110.00
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD (2x4GB) DDR3 $189.00

Aussie prices...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Took the plunge....here's to BF3

Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset $110.00 
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD (2x4GB) DDR3 $189.00

Aussie prices...


 I sent you a friend request, I hope you reply by the time I get home









I am a little burnt out playing just one map though.

***! That seems pretty high for RAM. I just checked the Egg here they are $160 so close to AU prices. Dam...go big or go home


----------



## Freakn

Getting a C1 error...

From what I can find its a memory issue

Only running 1 slot at the moment until i pick up my 3 x 4gb kit

Any idea's


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Getting a C1 error...

From what I can find its a memory issue

Only running 1 slot at the moment until i pick up my 3 x 4gb kit

Any idea's


Reseat the DIMM. Reset CMOS, load optimized default in BIOS. If that doesn't help, run Memtest86+. If no errors found, try another slots.


----------



## Freakn

Looks like 1 of the 2 drives I was going to raid was pooped.

All good after I disconnected the bad drive


----------



## NoGuru

Freakn, I see you have ST 2000 RAM. Are those Hypers?


----------



## Freakn

I'm hopefully picking them up tomorrow. they are supposed to be these

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/348...kit/index.html

Currently just using 4gb stick of corsair

All sorted and working now


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I'm hopefully picking them up tomorrow. they are supposed to be these

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/348...kit/index.html

Currently just using 4gb stick of corsair

All sorted and working now


I bet they are Hypers. Great RAM.


----------



## Freakn

Sweet, will cost $100 AUD

Whats better... 1866 CL7 or 2000 CL8 ?? With the 920 and UD7 in sig

Bit of a learning curve coming up, first intel OC in about 10 years. Want atleast 4.0 if not 4.2 to be folding again. First time with bigadv, plus there are more gpu's to come


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Sweet, will cost $100 AUD

Whats better... 1866 CL7 or 2000 CL8 ?? With the 920 and UD7 in sig

Bit of a learning curve coming up, first intel OC in about 10 years. Want atleast 4.0 if not 4.2 to be folding again. First time with bigadv, plus there are more gpu's to come


Probably the 2000 CL8's, with a bump to the volts the timings can always be tightened up. 4.2 should be attainable.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15212234*
> I'm hopefully picking them up tomorrow. they are supposed to be these
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3481/super_talent_chrome_series_pc3_16000_2000mhz_12gb_kit/index.html
> 
> Currently just using 4gb stick of corsair
> 
> All sorted and working now


Are you getting them from overseas, or in Oz?


----------



## chuffindiesel

Hello, are you still accepting new members here?


----------



## adridu59

^ Why not ?

I'm in with my UD3R 2.0.


----------



## chuffindiesel

Yay









Its been a while since i was in here, i spent months in here gathering info on which components to use to build my system a couple of years ago. I am now looking to upgrade a little and to see whats new - lots of great stuff on the market since i last looked.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15217419*
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since i was in here, i spent months in here gathering info on which components to use to build my system a couple of years ago. I am now looking to upgrade a little and to see whats new - lots of great stuff on the market since i last looked.


Your not going to get much of an upgrade then what you have now. What are you looking to do?


----------



## Freakn

Used from down the road


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15217582*
> Used from down the road


Oh well, it'll still be interesting to see how well they perform.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15217419*
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since i was in here, i spent months in here gathering info on which components to use to build my system a couple of years ago. I am now looking to upgrade a little and to see whats new - lots of great stuff on the market since i last looked.


here is what I am guessing, i think since SB-E is an actual upgrade from X58, you might be able to run 3 channel as there are 4 channels, and using 3/4 might be doable for 3-channel, youll need to update you board and CPu tho for a full upgrade


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15217667*
> here is what I am guessing, i think since SB-E is an actual upgrade from X58, you might be able to run 3 channel as there are 4 channels, and using 3/4 might be doable for 3-channel, youll need to update you board and CPu tho for a full upgrade


Seems like SB-E is a long way out though. Last I read was Q2 of 2012 I think.


----------



## chuffindiesel

i have been looking into ssd's i wanted one when i built this but they were way too expensive. I really wanted OCZ's max iops solution but after reading so many threads on BSOD i think im probably better off not bothering... but i definitely will get a ram upgrade, i am using all six slots with 2gig budget sticks atm and thought i might swap them for three of these









http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-RL-F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL-PC3-12800-unbuffered/dp/B0044YG27I]G.Skill RL Series F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL - Memory - 12 GB : 3 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - unbuffered - non-ECC: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15217704*
> i have been looking into ssd's i wanted one when i built this but they were way too expensive. I really wanted OCZ's max iops solution but after reading so many threads on BSOD i think im probably better off not bothering... but i definitely will get a ram upgrade, i am using all six slots with 2gig budget sticks atm and thought i might swap them for three of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill RL Series F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL - Memory - 12 GB : 3 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - unbuffered - non-ECC: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Changing RAM is not going to be an upgrade unless you can increase your CPU clocks by using less slots.
The SSD would be a huge increase in performance.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15217673*
> Seems like SB-E is a long way out though. Last I read was Q2 of 2012 I think.


You're not thinking Ivy? March 2012?
I think November 15 supposed to be launch date for Sandy Bridge-E.


----------



## chuffindiesel

im not sure which one to buy to best suit what i have already. I dont want to spend cash and then have a system that crashes all the time (like some OCZ users have had) . I wanted to get a ssd just to run the OS, my current hard drive is too big and slow, i know it will run much faster but only if i have no conflicts.

The ram i have is quite slow also - there is plenty of it but it is this:

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=corsair+xms+6+x+2&gs_upl=24936l26931l7l28137l6l6l0l0l0l0l1207l2903l3-1.3.7-1l5l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=809&bih=661&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4758627519145953266&sa=X&ei=2IePTo-HG8XBtAaEorQW&ved=0CE4Q8wIwAA

3 x 4 gig of G Skill would be better i think.

I am not much of an overclocker really - i try not to mess with things in case i break them.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15217839*
> You're not thinking Ivy? March 2012?
> I think November 15 supposed to be launch date for Sandy Bridge-E.










Yep, I am thinking Ivy leage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15217913*
> im not sure which one to buy to best suit what i have already. I dont want to spend cash and then have a system that crashes all the time (like some OCZ users have had) . I wanted to get a ssd just to run the OS, my current hard drive is too big and slow, i know it will run much faster but only if i have no conflicts.
> 
> The ram i have is quite slow also - there is plenty of it but it is this:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=corsair+xms+6+x+2&gs_upl=24936l26931l7l28137l6l6l0l0l0l0l1207l2903l3-1.3.7-1l5l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=809&bih=661&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4758627519145953266&sa=X&ei=2IePTo-HG8XBtAaEorQW&ved=0CE4Q8wIwAA
> 
> 3 x 4 gig of G Skill would be better i think.
> 
> I am not much of an overclocker really - i try not to mess with things in case i break them.


If you do not Overclock then changing RAM will give you little to no benefit.
You have been misinformed on SSD's, most of them are very reliable and most people here run them now because of the massive increase in system speed they give. There are many brands besides OCZ out there although I had a OCZ Agility 2 and it was very reliable. I currently have a Crucial M4 and not one problem with it.
I highly recommend the SSD as an upgrade to your system.


----------



## chuffindiesel

Most of the info i have seen today on ssd's was from ocz's own forum, crucials own forum and here:

http://thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/buyers-guide/the-ssd-controller/

I have also looked at various other sites such as toms hardware that quote lots of figures and tell me how nice the packaging is etc..

What i am trying to find out is which ssd is proven to work with a similar set up to my own.

My understanding of what i have read today is that a P67 system will have greater results over the x58 and that jmicron controllers are crappy and should be avoided... All i am really trying to ascertain is which of the ssd offerings would best suit my system performance per £

I will take the plunge and buy one eventually - i just need to fish around for some ideas first.

Thanks for your advise, it is much appreciated, i will look a little deeper into the M4.


----------



## chewdude

ok well got her stable at this OC and well its a little lower than what i was shooting for but for the first time i guess not to bad huh? anyway thanks for the help NoGuru. what was that about ram tweeking would like to know more on that. again thanks for the help nice to be a part of the forums here.



chewy


----------



## dhenzjhen

I want to join the club, thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029165


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewdude;15219298*
> ok well got her stable at this OC and well its a little lower than what i was shooting for but for the first time i guess not to bad huh? anyway thanks for the help NoGuru. what was that about ram tweeking would like to know more on that. again thanks for the help nice to be a part of the forums here.
> 
> 
> 
> chewy


Well you are currently running your RAM at 1330 with really lose timings. What RAM is it? Link please.
Now that the CPU is stable you can try and run the RAM at a higher frequency and tighter timings. It will take a bit more testing but you got the hard part done.


----------



## chewdude

Its the DDR3-1600G PC3-12800 Adata xpg gaming series 9-9-9-24. site as follows,

http://www.adata.com.tw/index.php?ac...&cid=5&piid=91


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewdude*


Its the DDR3-1600G PC3-12800 Adata xpg gaming series 9-9-9-24. site as follows,

http://www.adata.com.tw/index.php?ac...&cid=5&piid=91


Yeah, you are going to want to run the RAM faster. Bump the memory multi up one notch and you should be running just over 1600 mhz without a bump the the RAM volts.
Now what I would do to tighten up the timings is use a program called memset and boot into Windows and start going through each timing one at a time including sub timings, here's how.

Change the value of the first timing by going from say "9" to "8" and run SuperPi test 2M, if it passes change the value to "7" and test again.
Keep doing this until you get a BSOD and change the value back one setting so if it crashes on "7" just go back to "8".

Oh yeah, write it all down on paper. Do this until you have them all tight or the ones you want tight. Now your RAM is optimized.

You can get it to pass some tests by giving it a bump or two to the volts as well. Just to push it to far.

Good luck.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel*


Yay









Its been a while since i was in here, i spent months in here gathering info on which components to use to build my system a couple of years ago. I am now looking to upgrade a little and to see whats new - lots of great stuff on the market since i last looked.


Why not explain in which situations you feel bottlenecked ?


----------



## chuffindiesel

My system runs fine Adridu59. When i built the system a ssd and better ram were not in the budget, now that the prices have come down i can afford to have the system the way that i intended it to be. 'Want' and 'need' are the key words here


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15241460*
> My system runs fine Adridu59. When i built the system a ssd and better ram were not in the budget, now that the prices have come down i can afford to have the system the way that i intended it to be. 'Want' and 'need' are the key words here


Here is a good article I thought you might like http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/ssd-upgrade-hdd-performance,review-32292.html


----------



## kmss1

Good reference NoG!

+1 Bro


----------



## NoGuru

Hey kmss1, good to see you.

How is life?


----------



## chuffindiesel

Thanks Noguru, i missed this review, the figures are very impressive but i had seen the video before. I Remember seeing a video a couple of years ago on Youtube called 'Samsung SSD awesomeness' that demonstrated the speed of these things - no doubt you have already seen it but if you havent its worth checking out.

I quite liked the Crucial Realssd C300 that was released around the time i built my system, it was the first with the 6gbs transfer rate if i remember correctly, it was around £500 here when it was released, so i wasnt prepared to part with that much cash.

Now the time is right for me to add a ssd to my system - i was thinking of no less than 128gig and i am leaning towards Intel or Samsung. I will wait for the PM830 to hit - i really like what i have read so far about this drive.

I have also experimented for the first time with overclocking, i think perhaps my cpu cooler isnt up to much as i had to turn off HT to keep the temperature down. I had many system shutdowns and BSOD but eventually got a stable system at 3.4 ghz.. i used prime95 for seven hours and the cpu temp never got higher than 72. I need to read more and get better at this.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15268144*
> Thanks Noguru, i missed this review, the figures are very impressive but i had seen the video before. I Remember seeing a video a couple of years ago on Youtube called 'Samsung SSD awesomeness' that demonstrated the speed of these things - no doubt you have already seen it but if you havent its worth checking out.
> 
> I quite liked the Crucial Realssd C300 that was released around the time i built my system, it was the first with the 6gbs transfer rate if i remember correctly, it was around £500 here when it was released, so i wasnt prepared to part with that much cash.
> 
> Now the time is right for me to add a ssd to my system - i was thinking of no less than 128gig and i am leaning towards Intel or Samsung. I will wait for the PM830 to hit - i really like what i have read so far about this drive.
> 
> I have also experimented for the first time with overclocking, i think perhaps my cpu cooler isnt up to much as i had to turn off HT to keep the temperature down. I had many system shutdowns and BSOD but eventually got a stable system at 3.4 ghz.. i used prime95 for seven hours and the cpu temp never got higher than 72. I need to read more and get better at this.


Yeah I had a C300, great drive. The M4 is the predecessor to the 300 and speeds are great. I haven't heard anything about the Samsung but Intel makes great SSD's.

If you want help with your OC, post your MIT (volts being the most important) and we can help you tweak them.
What do you use your system for? Web browsing, Gaming, encoding or rendering, ect. That can help a bit decide if you even need HT which as you know consumes a lot of heat.


----------



## chuffindiesel

I only play games. I will post my bios settings at a later date, i will be going away for a couple of weeks tomorrow and havent really got time to play around with my system until i get back but i appreciate the offer of help and will take you up on it when i get back.
I am in the UK and may not always reply as there is a bit of a time difference - it is nearly 3am here and im ready for sleep. Thanks again Noguru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuffindiesel;15268682*
> I only play games. I will post my bios settings at a later date, i will be going away for a couple of weeks tomorrow and havent really got time to play around with my system until i get back but i appreciate the offer of help and will take you up on it when i get back.
> I am in the UK and may not always reply as there is a bit of a time difference - it is nearly 3am here and im ready for sleep. Thanks again Noguru


Yeah no problem. When ever you are ready we are here.
If you are playing newer games like BF3 you will want HT.


----------



## Freakn

Got my whole loop sorted for this rig, should get it up and running over the weekend.

Koolance 370, 360 Black Ice, Koolance 240 and EK 4 pump & res combo.

Got it currently at 3.8 with a cheap Xigmatek loop but looking for atleast 4.2 for folding purposes.

Being stuffed around a bit with the ram I was supposed to get but hopefully will get it this week or just go 6gb of 2000mhz and aim for cl 9 timings


----------



## NoGuru

4.2 should be no problem.


----------



## Freakn

Got my ram installed and now have the 920 OD'd @ 210 x 19 which appears to be folding stable so far

Will push it for 4.2 plus on the weekend once I get the full time loop installed


----------



## Freakn

What bios settings should I post to get you expert assistance to push this chip and tweak the ram NoGuru?

Followed a 920/930 4.0 guide to get where I am but I'm flying blind with intel

Cheers


----------



## Ken1649

Found this BIOS Settings Posting Template in OP Post #1

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[code][FONT="Courier New"][Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/U][/B][/Size][B][U]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: 
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: 
CPU Multi Threading........................: 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: 
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: 
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: 
CPU EIST Function..........................: 
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: 
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 
Performance Enhance........................: 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: 
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 
Channel Interleaving.......................: 
Rank Interleaving..........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 
tRCD.......................................: 
tRP........................................: 
tRAS.......................................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: 
tRRD ......................................: 
tWTR ......................................: 
tWR........................................: 
tWTP.......................................: 
tWL........................................: 
tRFC.......................................: 
tRTP.......................................: 
tFAW.......................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: 
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................: 
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: 
Different Ranks............................: 
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: 
CPU Vcore..................................: 
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 
CPU PLL....................................: 
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 
QPI PLL....................................: 
IOH Core...................................: 
ICH I/O....................................: 
ICH Core...................................: 
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 
DRAM Termination...........................: 
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:

[b]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/b]

[/CODE]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


What bios settings should I post to get you expert assistance to push this chip and tweak the ram NoGuru?

Followed a 920/930 4.0 guide to get where I am but I'm flying blind with intel

Cheers


Thanks for the MIT Ken!

I will be gone all weekend so I may not get back to you until Monday but there are others here that can offer great assistance.

Anyway, post your clocks and main volts or the whole MIT is fine too, we can just edit it for you but right now I would just down clock the RAM and focus on the CPU clocks.
For the most part, vcore and QPI are the two volts you will need to increase. To help save some time, I would set vcore to 1.40v and QPI to 1.38v and start increasing BCLK and see where that gets you.'

Not sure what your stress tests method is but I start with the ones that create the most heat and most stress first and as the clocks get higher less heat and stress but they run longer.


----------



## Freakn

Thanks NG & Ken,

I'll post all that info today and through those volts into it NG

I've got a simple stress test that matches the same enviroment as to the purpose of this rig, [email protected] OC and let it fold, if it crashes I know something is wrong


----------



## Freakn

Hopefully everything is there

Any suggestion to reach 4.2

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 2.0
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.8
*> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: D
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: EN
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: D
CPU EIST Function..........................: D
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: EN

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.84
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3.04
*>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: EN
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 190
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1520
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 1000
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

*> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1520
Performance Enhance........................: ST
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: EX
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 11
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 27
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................: 27
tRRD ......................................: 4
tWTR ......................................: 4
tWR........................................: 8
tWTP.......................................: 19
tWL........................................: 7
tRFC.......................................: 86
tRTP.......................................: 4
tFAW.......................................: 20
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
Round Trip Latency.........................: 59

*> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 5
On The Same Rank...........................: 1
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs............................: 6
Different Ranks............................: 6
On The Same Rank...........................: 1

*> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU*
LoadLine Calibration.......................: L2
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: .000 
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.34
CPU PLL....................................: 1.88
*>>> MCH/ICH*
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
IOH Core...................................: 1.2
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
ICH Core...................................: 1.1
*>>> Dram*
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.6
DRAM Termination...........................: .75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75

*> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*

Isochronous Support........................: 
Virtualization Technology..................:


----------



## adridu59

I recommend to add this to the OP :
http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=2300219

Its an X-Fi mod for Realtek drivers.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15315418*
> Hopefully everything is there
> 
> Any suggestion to reach 4.2
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio............................: *21*
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): *4.2*
> *> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
> 
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: D
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
> CPU Multi Threading........................: EN
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: D
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: D
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................: D
> CPU EIST Function..........................: D
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: EN
> 
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.84
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3.04
> *>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: EN
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: *200*
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1520
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
> *>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 1000
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
> 
> *> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
> 
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: D
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: *6*
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1520
> Performance Enhance........................: ST
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: EX
> Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
> Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.2
> Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
> Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
> Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
> tRCD.......................................: 11
> tRP........................................: 9
> tRAS.......................................: 27
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
> tRC........................................: 27
> tRRD ......................................: 4
> tWTR ......................................: 4
> tWR........................................: 8
> tWTP.......................................: 19
> tWL........................................: 7
> tRFC.......................................: 86
> tRTP.......................................: 4
> tFAW.......................................: 20
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: -
> Round Trip Latency.........................: 59
> 
> *> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> 
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
> Different DIMMs............................: 6
> Different Ranks............................: 5
> On The Same Rank...........................: 1
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
> Different DIMMs............................: 6
> Different Ranks............................: 6
> On The Same Rank...........................: 1
> 
> *> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> 
> >>> CPU*
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: L2
> CPU Vcore..................................: 1.4
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: .000
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................: *1.38*
> CPU PLL....................................: 1.88
> *>>> MCH/ICH*
> PCIE.......................................: 1.5
> QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
> IOH Core...................................: 1.2
> ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
> ICH Core...................................: 1.1
> *>>> Dram*
> DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.6
> DRAM Termination...........................: .75
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................: .75
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................: .75
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................: .75
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................: .75
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................: .75
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................: .75
> 
> *> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
> 
> Isochronous Support........................:
> Virtualization Technology..................:


I will try (forgot the average for 920/930, need help).

To get to CPU 4.2GHz;

If your CPU ratio is max at *21* x BCLK *200* = 4.2 GHz, if *20* x BCLK *210* = 4.2GHz.

Set the memory multiplier to 6. Memory clock = Memory Multi x BCLK.
If 8 x 210 = 1680 MHz difficult to tell the stability is from RAM settings/voltage or CPU OC.

Key in the memory main rated timings such as 8-8-8-24 2T and left the memory sub-timings on Auto. After the CPU 4.2 GHz stabilized, work on the RAM, not both at the same time. What is the RAM rated spec?

All the Uncore ratio and QPI 36 as above, no changes to your current settings.

As NoGuru suggested start with Vcore 1.4v and QPI/vtt 1.38v. Lock on the CPU ratio 21 and start with BCLK 195, work the way up to 200/210 + run stability test, adjust voltages accordingly (watch the load temp). Find the lowest possible Vcore and QPI/vtt voltage to sustain stable 4.2GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK with your 2000MHz Super Talent, I wouldn't expect a memory multi of 8 to be a problem. Personally, 6x didn't want to work on my UD3R without slow mode, but I don't know that that is the same for all boards.

Uncore clock ratio 16 or 17x, whichever works best for you. (Some say 2x or 2x +1 memory multi to get uncore multi...)

With 12GB of ram you may need more QPI/VTT than 1.38v. You will know to raise that if you get 124 bluescreens. With vcore you may be able to use less than 1.4v, and you can lower that till you get 101 bluescreens and then raise it two increments.

Otherwise I agree with what Ken says.
Quote:


> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Ken1649

3 DIMMs x 4GB @ 2000 MHz (200 x 10) 9-11-9-27 2T/1T should doable but might take tons of QPI/vtt on a 920/930. Worth a shot though. If not possible, 1600 MHz (200 x 8) 8-9-8-24 1T should perform roughly eqaul to rated specs.


----------



## Freakn

Well thats a heap of info thanks all.

I've put in some new numbers but for some reason it will never stay at x21, it drops to 20 for some reason even though it states up to x21 can be selected

Stressing the current setup now


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Well thats a heap of info thanks all.

I've put in some new numbers but for some reason it will never stay at x21, it drops to 20 for some reason even though it states up to x21 can be selected

Stressing the current setup now


Enable turbo boost for cpu but have all c-states and eist disabled to get x21 to stay?


----------



## Freakn

Now folding/stress testing @ 4.2 with 210x20


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15322275*
> Enable turbo boost for cpu but have all c-states and eist disabled to get x21 to stay?


Missed that earlier, I'll give that a go in the morning


----------



## UNOE

So will these x79 boards that have 8 Dimm slot be able to support triple channel with 6 dimms installed ? That would be perfect for me. I have seen the benchmarks and I would be content with triple channel till I had enough to get some other faster ram set. If I was forced to use only 4 dimms (8gb) in quad channel or 3 dimms for triple channel I would be sad. But I assume since the boards to dimms in quad channel they should be able to do 6dimms in triple channel.

Any one know ?

I been doing some client builds lately. I looked in my closet the other day and saw 7 gigabyte board boxes stacked on the top shelf everyone of them different board it made me smile.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


So will these x79 boards that have 8 Dimm slot be able to support triple channel with 6 dimms installed ? That would be perfect for me. I have seen the benchmarks and I would be content with triple channel till I had enough to get some other faster ram set. If I was forced to use only 4 dimms (8gb) in quad channel or 3 dimms for triple channel I would be sad. But I assume since the boards to dimms in quad channel they should be able to do 6dimms in triple channel.

Any one know ?


I think it will be more like on X58 that has 6 slots but you can use 4 DIMMs and it still supports Tri-Channel.


----------



## adridu59

Hey Sin,

Could you add the link to JZ website for X58 Modded BIOSes (check my sig) ?


----------



## stasio

And don't copy my avatar.








They will ask you for latest BIOS,he,he.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


And don't copy my avatar.










Ow, man... We don't have the same... I did mine with Photoshop: shiny and proper.









Btw you're doing a nice job with the BIOS updates !









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


They will ask you for latest BIOS,he,he.










Wut?

Edit: I got the joke.









Edit2: Avatar changed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


Ow, man... We don't have the same... I did mine with Photoshop: shiny and proper.









Btw you're doing a nice job with the BIOS updates !









Wut?


Stasio posts bios updates on multiple forums, often before they appear on manufacturer websites, and has done for quite some time, under that avatar, hence "They will ask you for latest BIOS,he,he."

He is an invaluable resource for overclockers.


----------



## superj1977

Hey guys.

I have the UD7 v2 and im running the latest Beta Bios FD9.
Anyone else having issues with Turbo State setting being fogotten on reboot?

I have my CPU at a solid 4.3Ghz HTon but upon a reboot my CPU is trying to boot in at 4.6Ghz with an obvious fail even in bios.

I can eventually regain control of the situation only for it to happen again.
Now this has gone on for 3-4 days now and tonight ended with Bios hash failure or similar,bios was recovered from 2back up or something of that nature.

Im worried this new Beta Bios is messing my mobo up,anyone else have issues with it?
*Infact as im typing this* i just realised in CPUZ that my mobo is now showing as *now running an old bios FB*









Does this mean i have a goosed 2nd bios chip etc?
Please advise guys,what do you think is going on?

RMA or do i need to recover my bios chip or something similar


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hey guys.

I have the UD7 v2 and im running the latest Beta Bios FD9.
Anyone else having issues with Turbo State setting being fogotten on reboot?
...



Well, perhaps you should try the LATEST bios for UD7 rev2 here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...beta-bios.html


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Well, perhaps you should try the LATEST bios for UD7 rev2 here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...beta-bios.html


Thanks for the suggestion but i think i will give that a miss until its officially listed on the manufacturers website.

I ended up reflashing my bios last night to FD9 again and the same happened again.


----------



## alancsalt

With or without any overclock?

Something is making it default to the older bios. I would have thought FD9 was a beta bios too, just like the newest one at Tweaktown Gigabyte. The third alphanumeric usually signifies betas.

If a beta has problems it usually gets pulled pretty quick.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15554782*
> With or without any overclock?
> 
> Something is making it default to the older bios. I would have thought FD9 was a beta bios too, just like the newest one at Tweaktown Gigabyte. The third alphanumeric usually signifies betas.
> 
> If a beta has problems it usually gets pulled pretty quick.


With overclock yes,im kinda looking through my settigns now thinking if im experiencing a second round of degrading with my CPU









Im gona pop off and have a tinker with Vcore and QPI/VTT as it does kinda have a similarity to boot failure when mem is not config right or lacking enough qpi/vtt.

Still,even then,does that explain this problem im having with turbo settings not being remembered and the checksum error last night?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;15556963*
> With overclock yes,im kinda looking through my settigns now thinking if im experiencing a second round of degrading with my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gona pop off and have a tinker with Vcore and QPI/VTT as it does kinda have a similarity to boot failure when mem is not config right or lacking enough qpi/vtt.
> 
> Still,even then,does that explain this problem im having with turbo settings not being remembered and the checksum error last night?


After flashing main BIOS, did you flash the backup?

When I forgot to do this, funny things will happen like yours when second BIOS of other version kicks in following fail OC.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15557073*
> After flashing main BIOS, did you flash the backup?
> 
> When I forgot to do this, funny things will happen like yours when second BIOS of other version kicks in following fail OC.


No i didnt flash the backup as in the manuall it specifically states that you can not do it yourself,its managed by system itself so you cant make error,you have me confused


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;15557379*
> No i didnt flash the backup as in the manuall it specifically states that you can not do it yourself,its managed by system itself so you cant make error,you have me confused


OK, do this. Leaving the CMOS battery out for few hours is the best to reset CMOS. Otherwise, you could just press the reset CMOS button.

After you flash the main BIOS, upon re-boot press ALT + F12 to flash the backup. Restart and go into BIOS and press F9, both main and backup must show identical BIOS version. Always load Optimized Defaults after every fail OC.

Note: Select 'no" to keep DMI data and select BIOS "default" in flash menu.


----------



## superj1977

Ok i flash bios to FD9 again but im not getting anywhere by pressing ALT+F12 on reboot,tried many times.

Just to be clear im flashing bios FD9 using @BIOS on X58A-UD& v2.0


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;15557812*
> Ok i flash bios to FD9 again but im not getting anywhere by pressing ALT+F12 on reboot,tried many times.
> 
> Just to be clear im flashing bios FD9 using @BIOS on X58A-UD& v2.0


Is there a particular reason to use @BIOS instead of to copy the BIOS file to a USB drive then flash from BIOS?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15557856*
> Is there a particular reason to use @BIOS instead of to copy the BIOS file to a USB drive then flash from BIOS?


Well i noticed in the last BEta Bios Gigabyte advise to flash the bios this way:

** Please use the latest @BIOS or FLASHSPI.EXE to reflash BIOS*

Secondly,beleive it or not i have no usb drive here


----------



## adridu59

Try FD13. There's no problems with using these BIOSes. Its just that Gigabyte doesn't update properly its website.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


Try FD13. There's no problems with using these BIOSes. Its just that Gigabyte doesn't update properly its website.


Have you tried FD13 out?
Been having no issue for last 24 hours,problems seems to no longer exist









I have changed to a 4Ghz OC and since moving settings around i have had no boot up issue.
Im now kinda thinking that the bios getting corrupt was my fault for running settings wrong with qpi/vtt too low,i had a BSOD error code and when i looked it up it was related to memory,i also caught the mobo led with code 20 hanging after few times which apparetly confirms ddr issue.

Perhaps an unstable memory config and unexpected crashes had corrupted my main bios,anyway it seems fine now


----------



## adridu59

Every new BIOS fixes things or implement features. I always flash latest but its your choice.


----------



## dvanderslice

So I ended up getting a Core I7 980x from a client job I just did. Replacing my Core I7 950 on UD5 Rev 2.0. Noticed right off the bat something strange. The uncore value in the bios. Stays at 2667 now for my 1600 MHz ram. Is this normal? Are these supposed to be the default values below?

 

The main reason I ask is that my Memory bandwidth benchmarks are lower than when I had a Core I7 950. Is this due to the extra cores? I was surprised to see this. Besides that everything is great.


----------



## NoGuru

Yes, looks fine to me. Now overclock that thing.

Punctuation is terrible.


----------



## metal73

Hello to everyone,

I am new in OC "world" so i thought that you could help me setup my pc.My system configuration : GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 2.0),INTEL i7 950 bloomfield with Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B cooler on it (extra 2 120mm fans),GEIL DDR3 ULTRA TRIPLE CHANNEL PC3-16000 2000MHz C8 & C9 and MSI 580GTX Lightning. At the moment my pc is stock.I have only turned the XMP profile on for the RAM and its running at 2002mhz . . I want to boost my 950 up to 3.8-4.2 Ghz and upgrade my RAM timings as stable as it can be.I tried to overclock my pc from the settings you have for i7 950 at the begining of this post but my pc wont even boot and finally telling me that i have messed up with the voltages







(i've tried all 4 of them)...Can you help make a stable setup for my pc and also dont have problems with temp.Stock temps of cpu are 36-40 Celsius.Also me BIOS version is FB (sorry for my english







)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ApolloX

Does the GA-X58A-UD3R (revision 2.0) running the latest BIOS and a 64-bit OS support 3TB on a single partition? Or does it need to be split into separate partitions?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal73*
> 
> Hello to everyone,
> I am new in OC "world" so i thought that you could help me setup my pc.My system configuration : GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 2.0),INTEL i7 950 bloomfield with Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B cooler on it (extra 2 120mm fans),GEIL DDR3 ULTRA TRIPLE CHANNEL PC3-16000 2000MHz C8 & C9 and MSI 580GTX Lightning. At the moment my pc is stock.I have only turned the XMP profile on for the RAM and its running at 2002mhz . . I want to boost my 950 up to 3.8-4.2 Ghz and upgrade my RAM timings as stable as it can be.I tried to overclock my pc from the settings you have for i7 950 at the begining of this post but my pc wont even boot and finally telling me that i have messed up with the voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i've tried all 4 of them)...Can you help make a stable setup for my pc and also dont have problems with temp.Stock temps of cpu are 36-40 Celsius.Also me BIOS version is FB (sorry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thanks in advance


What works on one computer doesn't necessarily work on another because of "manufacturing tolerances". Two parts supposedly identical are usually only identical enough at stock settings. You can be lucky though, and it gives you an idea at least of what works for others.

https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak7CLAMF3DXYdHJSQzdvZUJUX3EwaGZuX0J3OEpFcFE&authkey=CKz9sbIJ&hl=en_GB&authkey=CKz9sbIJ#gid=0

That is a link to the settings I've used for my hardware. Mobo should be similar, but your ram settings may be quite different. You should use the settings recommended by the manufacturer of your ram - usually printed on the side of your ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApolloX*
> 
> Does the GA-X58A-UD3R (revision 2.0) running the latest BIOS and a 64-bit OS support 3TB on a single partition? Or does it need to be split into separate partitions?


I think thats just a matter of connecting the disk and looking at it in disk management (type that into your search bar and it will come up). Once you do that I think there is a new format option that allows the use of the whole disk... correct me if wrong guys....


----------



## NoGuru

IDK, about the 3 TB support but I would say it most likely will with the latest BIOS.


----------



## alancsalt

Google to the rescue









On the UD3R rev2.0 3TB has been supported since beta bios FG1 released 2011/04/01
FF is out now so I assume it is still 3TB capable.

Available from Gigabyte on the GA-X58A-UD3R Rev 2.0 page

The latest beta bios FH5 can be found here (Thanks Stasio.)

Two letters denotes a "final" bios, if there's an extra number it's beta....afaik


----------



## ezz1r

Gentemen:

So i finally got around to post after several months running stable:

Gigabyte X58A-UD7

MITAdvanced Settings

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20

CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0

*> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled

CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All

CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled

C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled

CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Auto

CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled

Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Auto

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36

QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2

Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16

Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200

*>>>>> Standard Clock Control*

Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled

BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled

System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0

Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600

PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto

*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*

CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mV

PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mV

CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

*> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled

System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8

Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600

Performance Enhance........................: Standard

DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Auto

Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5v

Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175v

Channel Interleaving.......................: 6

Rank Interleaving..........................: 4

*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*

Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
tRCD.......................................: 7
tRP........................................: 7
tRAS.......................................: 20

*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*

tRC........................................: 27
tRRD ......................................: 4
tWTR ......................................: 4
tWR........................................: 8
tWTP.......................................: 19
tWL........................................: 7
tRFC.......................................: 60
tRTP.......................................: 4
tFAW.......................................: 16
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2

*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*

B2B CAS Delay..............................:
Round Trip Latency.........................:

*> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*

Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*

Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

*> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU*

LoadLine Calibration.......................: Standard

CPU Vcore..................................: 1.26875v

xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto

QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.195v

CPU PLL....................................: Auto

*>>> MCH/ICH*

PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: Auto
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: Auto

*>>> Dram*

DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640v

DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

*> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

*GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only*

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:
GOOC extreme clock.........................:
GOOC extreme temp..........................: [/FONT][/code]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209402

Ernie


----------



## ezz1r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r*
> 
> Gentemen:
> So i finally got around to post after several months running stable:
> Gigabyte X58A-UD7
> MITAdvanced Settings
> CPU Clock Ratio............................: 20
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0
> *> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
> 
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
> CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Auto
> CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
> 
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Auto
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 7.2
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3200
> *>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 200
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: Auto
> *>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
> *> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
> 
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8
> 
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
> Performance Enhance........................: Standard
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Auto
> Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5v
> 
> Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175v
> Channel Interleaving.......................: 6
> Rank Interleaving..........................: 4
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
> Cas Latency Time...........................: 7
> tRCD.......................................: 7
> tRP........................................: 7
> tRAS.......................................: 20
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
> tRC........................................: 27
> tRRD ......................................: 4
> tWTR ......................................: 4
> tWR........................................: 8
> tWTP.......................................: 19
> tWL........................................: 7
> tRFC.......................................: 60
> tRTP.......................................: 4
> tFAW.......................................: 16
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2
> 
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
> B2B CAS Delay..............................:
> Round Trip Latency.........................:
> *> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
> Different DIMMs............................:
> Different Ranks............................:
> On The Same Rank...........................:
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
> Different DIMMs............................:
> Different Ranks............................:
> On The Same Rank...........................:
> *> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> >>> CPU*
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: Standard
> CPU Vcore..................................: 1.26875v
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.195v
> CPU PLL....................................: Auto
> *>>> MCH/ICH*
> PCIE.......................................: Auto
> QPI PLL....................................: Auto
> IOH Core...................................: Auto
> ICH I/O....................................: Auto
> ICH Core...................................: Auto
> *>>> Dram*
> DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640v
> DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto
> *> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
> Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled
> *GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only*
> GOOC Lean Mode.............................:
> GOOC extreme clock.........................:
> GOOC extreme temp..........................: [/FONT][/code]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209402
> Ernie


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209402


----------



## Sin0822

nice job


----------



## gero1369

can I join?


I'll post my settings soon...

I could also use some help with upgrading &/or overclocking my ram.

Thanks much!


----------



## ElGreco

Nice ezz1r









Can you please also post which bios are you using?

Here http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html you will find the latest bios, but you have to search or ask within the thread for the latest bios with also the latest roms in it.

Also, regarding ud7s please also mention if you have rev1 or 2

Thanks


----------



## gero1369

If anything looks like it could be tweaked or changed to improve the overclock, let me know. Also, I could really use help on getting my memory set better

Here are my settings:

Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 3.8
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: enabled
Virtualization.......................................: enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: 36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.51
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: 16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2896
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 181
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 6
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1086
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 6
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1086
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: 8
tRCD.......................................: 8
tRP........................................: 8
tRAS.......................................: 22
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.325
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.275
CPU PLL....................................: 1.840
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................: 1.5
QPI PLL....................................: 1.1
IOH Core...................................: 1.240
ICH I/O....................................: 1.5
ICH Core...................................: 1.1
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.5
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled

[b]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/b]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:
GOOC extreme clock.........................:
GOOC extreme temp..........................:


----------



## ElGreco

*GA-X58A-UD7 rev1* Users, perhaps you would like to have a look at this post with a modded F9D bios with the latest ROMs included.









I have not used it yet so i do not know how well it performs...

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-552.html


----------



## gero1369

Well, after trying to update the bios from within windows and failing (nearly **** a brick). I'm back up and running and have changed some settings from above:

Code:



Code:


System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [B]8[/B]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: [B]1448[/B]
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................: [B]9[/B]
tRCD.......................................: [B]9[/B]
tRP........................................: [B]9[/B]
tRAS.......................................: 22



Any suggestions on other settings to try, let me know.


----------



## alancsalt

I have always been advised to avoid @bios. I have updated bioses in recent years with a FAT formatted 2GB USB stick prepared by using the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.

Press End during boot, or F8 while within bios to access. I haven't bricked a board yet, touch wood.


----------



## Sin0822

youdont' even need HP tool, just format in FAT32 and load on the .ROM.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> youdont' even need HP tool, just format in FAT32 and load on the .ROM.


That'd be right. I just had that HP prepared stick already from reflashing Nvidia cards...


----------



## ezz1r

Hey ELGreco:

Sorry had not been on for awhile. I have a rev 1 UD7 MOBO as far as the Bios F8m.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> *GA-X58A-UD7 rev1* Users, perhaps you would like to have a look at this post with a modded F9D bios with the latest ROMs included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not used it yet so i do not know how well it performs...
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-552.html


You can have all modded Gigabyte BIOS you want @jzelectronic.de, search through the forum.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r*
> 
> Hey ELGreco:
> Sorry had not been on for awhile. I have a rev 1 UD7 MOBO as far as the Bios F8m.


Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> You can have all modded Gigabyte BIOS you want @jzelectronic.de, search through the forum.


jz.de - Domain but no website - ah, huddler not displaying your edit to jzelectronic.de..


----------



## saltjunkie

Hello x58 users. I currently have two Adata s599 (as599s) 64 gb SATA II's in Raid 0. This array is on the Gigabyte sata 2 controller on ports 8/9, and would like to move this array to the 0/1 ports on the ICH10R controller. Is there a way for me to move the current array to the new controller without losing the array, e.g., lose my win 7 install and all my information on it? If so, what is the best method(s)? Thanks for your help.

Reason for move: my raid 0 SSD's are not performing even close to typical results. Through some research I found that the ports I used are the most likely culprit.


----------



## lsdmeasap

That is not possible due to the drivers used on both are different, even a mirror restore will fail. So your only option is to reinstall, and I'd suggest it for sure as the J.Micron controller is slow, and if you meant the Marvell controller it is slower than the Intel as well (And not suggested for SSD really, especially in RAID)

Sorry man, but you really don't have an option here except backup what you need and do a clean install.


----------



## Spykerv

I wonder why I haven't posted here before

well... Hey guys lol. quite late the party I am.


----------



## saltjunkie

That's what i figured. Thank you so much for the info. I'd def. like the increased performance so a reinstall is in order. I have a few logistical questions for you.

1) Which driver and which ports should I use? I plan on using ports 0 and 1.
2) WhichBios settings are optimal in this case?
3) Is there a particular way I should set up win 7 64 bit?
4) Are there any other variables or concerns that I should consider?

Thank you.


----------



## soulj4h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> I wonder why I haven't posted here before
> well... Hey guys lol. quite late the party I am.


lol same here. Owned this board since its release, but never posted here. Finally putting this board on water monday.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltjunkie*
> 
> That's what i figured. Thank you so much for the info. I'd def. like the increased performance so a reinstall is in order. I have a few logistical questions for you.
> 1) Which driver and which ports should I use? I plan on using ports 0 and 1.
> 2) WhichBios settings are optimal in this case?
> 3) Is there a particular way I should set up win 7 64 bit?
> 4) Are there any other variables or concerns that I should consider?
> Thank you.


You should connect the SSD's to the first Intel ports (SATA2_0 and SATA2_1), then use the following drivers, you want the rhid link EXE

F6 pre-install drivers are not needed, but you can install them during the setup if you want.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Chipsets&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Rapid+Storage+Technology

Also be sure to install the latest Intel INF Chipset drivers, first link
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

These would be the BIOS settings you need for Intel RAID, set these and then reboot and enter the Intel RAID ROM by using Control + I after the post screen. Once you have built your array, reboot back to the BIOS, then go into Advanced BIOS page and then into the first setting "Hard Disk Boot Priority" and move your RAID array to the top of the list. Then install windows









*Integrated Peripherals*

X58
Intel Controller (Blue Ports)
eXtreme Hard Drive (Intel ICH10R Chipset) ........................ Disabled
ICH SATA Control Mode (Intel ICH10R Chipset) ..................... RAID
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode (Intel ICH10R South Bridge) ............. Either is fine

Nothing fancy needs to be done for the install, just do not make any changes on the disk selection screen and it will automatically create and align a partition for you. Meaning don't create or delete any partitions you see, just select the main one and click next.

If you do not want the hidden system partition, you will need to create and align a partition yourself, after doing this follow the above mentioned warnings about only selecting the main partition and clicking next once you get to the disk selection screen.

Here's how to create and align a partition with the windows 7 install DVD

Code:



Code:


Boot to CD, choose repair, then advanced, then command prompt:

Diskpart commands to align and create a partition

Diskpart >List Disk

(Here note the Disk # you want to align and create on based on size of drive, if only one drive then you are fine disk 0 will be the one you need)

Diskpart > Select Disk 0
(Or other disk number if need be)

Diskpart > List Partition
(Just to ensure you have the correct disk listed and no partitions are found)

Diskpart > Clean
(Removes any previous partition table information, and or MBR's)

Diskpart > Create Partition Primary Align=1024
(To create and align your partition)

Diskpart> Format Quick FS=NTFS
(To Quick format-NTFS)

Diskpart > List Partition
(To check partition was created properly and aligned)

Diskpart > Active
(To set partition Active for OS Install)

Diskpart > Exit

Done!

Clean and simple for those who have only one disk connected and need no explanations

Diskpart > Select Disk 0
Diskpart > Clean
Diskpart > Create Partition Primary Align=1024
Diskpart > Format Quick FS=NTFS 
Diskpart > List Partition
Diskpart > Active
Diskpart > Exit


----------



## saltjunkie

Wow, thanks or all the information. I won't be doing the shift for another day or two, so if you should think of anything else, let me know. Also, should I delete the hidden system partition? Any real benefits to keeping it, or losing it? I'm not running multiple versions of windows, so I don't see the benifits of keeping it, but 200mb isn't much to speak of either. Thank you big time.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Anytime, I'm always happy to help!

If you delete the system partition you will need to do a startup repair, and may also need to do a BCD rebuild, but other than that yes go ahead as it's not really needed. Deleting this only applies to an already installed windows though, I thought you were doing a clean install?

I install without one and never have any hassles. If you do a clean install, using my advice above, you wont have one either. This is why I mentioned do nothing on the disk selection screen, you wont have a system partition anyway if you follow my advice with a clean install, so no need to worry about deleting it.

The only downside to not having the partition is this, if you need to run startup repair you have to put in the install DVD. That's it!


----------



## NoGuru

Good to see you around again Ed







How is the new job?


----------



## Ken1649

Hey No G, haven't seen you for a while









Lsd


----------



## jacedaface

Hi guys,

In a mess here and need some help please.

I have a X58A-UD7 Rev 1

Got some new RAM on order so seen as i was still on F2 BIOS, i thought i better update.

Flashed it to F8M, now everytime i try to boot i get "missing operating system"
So then flashed again with the F9 beta, still same problem.

Im guessing as i have two hard drives in RAID 0, its messed up the BIOS to read this some how. Trouble is its been like two years since i played around with my BIOS settings and overclocking... Ive forgotten what to set as what. Tried a few things with the hard drive set ups with no luck. It does see my hard drives and windows 7 was there 20mins ago! lol, Also yes deffo got the Rev 1 BIOS's and not the Rev 2's

This is my Sig rig.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> In a mess here and need some help please.
> 
> I have a X58A-UD7 Rev 1
> 
> Got some new RAM on order so seen as i was still on F2 BIOS, i thought i better update.
> 
> Flashed it to F8M, now everytime i try to boot i get "missing operating system"
> So then flashed again with the F9 beta, still same problem.
> 
> Im guessing as i have two hard drives in RAID 0, its messed up the BIOS to read this some how. Trouble is its been like two years since i played around with my BIOS settings and overclocking... Ive forgotten what to set as what. Tried a few things with the hard drive set ups with no luck. It does see my hard drives and windows 7 was there 20mins ago! lol, Also yes deffo got the Rev 1 BIOS's and not the Rev 2's
> 
> This is my Sig rig.


Did you go into BIOS after flashing to Load BIOS Optimized Defaults, select IDE, AHCI or RAID and select your boot Drive?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Hey No G, haven't seen you for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lsd


Hey Ken, yeah I have sold all my X58 chips but I still have my X58-OC just nothing to put in it at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Hi guys,
> In a mess here and need some help please.
> I have a X58A-UD7 Rev 1
> Got some new RAM on order so seen as i was still on F2 BIOS, i thought i better update.
> Flashed it to F8M, now everytime i try to boot i get "missing operating system"
> So then flashed again with the F9 beta, still same problem.
> Im guessing as i have two hard drives in RAID 0, its messed up the BIOS to read this some how. Trouble is its been like two years since i played around with my BIOS settings and overclocking... Ive forgotten what to set as what. Tried a few things with the hard drive set ups with no luck. It does see my hard drives and windows 7 was there 20mins ago! lol, Also yes deffo got the Rev 1 BIOS's and not the Rev 2's
> This is my Sig rig.


Like Ken said, go into BIOS and select Raid. Might have to rebuild the array but try just changing the setting first.


----------



## jacedaface

Cheers Guys,

Dont know what was wrong. I had loaded optimized settings, that didnt wrk then tried a few different things in bios with the RAID... didnt work.
Then all of a sudden it did. Must have been a combination of a couple of settings.
Thank god i dont have 2 do a full format! lol

Thanks


----------



## kirkman

Does anyone know if you can use Sata iii as the boot drive by installing a Sata iii capable hard drive such as Crucial M4?

I think Sata iii ports are 6&7...

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use Sata iii as the boot drive by installing a Sata iii capable hard drive such as Crucial M4?
> I think Sata iii ports are 6&7...
> Thanks


Yes there are two SATA III ports on your MOBO.
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#sp


----------



## jacedaface

Here's a little one for the experts out there as your about to see i aint one of them! lol

Sorry if i sound like a nob for thinkin of trying this. lol

Ive installed 24GB DDR3 into my UD7 Rev1 not knowing that Win7 Home Prem only does 16GB! Always thought it was just 32 bit OS that had a Max 4GB and 64 was good for anything.
Anyway, Ive had a few beers after pissing about with my system all day and playing Dirt 3... Ive now ended up ordering a OCZ Agility 3 SATA III 2.5" 60GB SSD and a SATAIII cable.
Currently i have 2 HDD in RAID 0 on the first 2 white SATA connections on my board. A 3rd 2TB storage on the 3rd white connection. Am i right in saying that the 4 white connections all have SATAIII and RAID and none of the blue ones do?

If so can i install the SSD into one of those do a clean install of Win7 Ultimate on the SSD. Change the BIOS to run that as master... But still leave my two HDD in RAID with Win7 home on, so i could boot of them if ever needed too. Also Once booted with the SSD into Win7 Ultimate would i then still be able to use all my install programs, games... that have already been installed on my RAID 0 HDD...?

Bit of a long one that sorry! lol


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Good to see you around again Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the new job?


Sup man!! Job is the same, I just left to help them setup a building in another state. But I'm back now, been back for a while, just been super busy and haven't had much time to play on OCN again yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Hey No G, haven't seen you for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lsd


Wazzzp up man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use Sata iii as the boot drive by installing a Sata iii capable hard drive such as Crucial M4?
> I think Sata iii ports are 6&7...
> Thanks


Yes, you can, but the Intel 3Gb/s port are far more stable, and faster overall, so those are suggested!

Marvell will ONLY be faster in sequential read speeds, and it's very unstable with SSD's, use Intel!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Here's a little one for the experts out there as your about to see i aint one of them! lol
> Sorry if i sound like a nob for thinkin of trying this. lol
> Ive installed 24GB DDR3 into my UD7 Rev1 not knowing that Win7 Home Prem only does 16GB! Always thought it was just 32 bit OS that had a Max 4GB and 64 was good for anything.
> Anyway, Ive had a few beers after pissing about with my system all day and playing Dirt 3... Ive now ended up ordering a OCZ Agility 3 SATA III 2.5" 60GB SSD and a SATAIII cable.
> Currently i have 2 HDD in RAID 0 on the first 2 white SATA connections on my board. A 3rd 2TB storage on the 3rd white connection. Am i right in saying that the 4 white connections all have SATAIII and RAID and none of the blue ones do?
> If so can i install the SSD into one of those do a clean install of Win7 Ultimate on the SSD. Change the BIOS to run that as master... But still leave my two HDD in RAID with Win7 home on, so i could boot of them if ever needed too. Also Once booted with the SSD into Win7 Ultimate would i then still be able to use all my install programs, games... that have already been installed on my RAID 0 HDD...?
> Bit of a long one that sorry! lol


You want to use the Intel ports (Blue), starting with your OS drive on the first Intel port SATAII_0 (Against PCB), and CD/DVD on the last Intel port SATAII_5

Intel = Blue

Marvell = Middle 2 (6/7) White & Slow and unstable, see above. You especially cannot use SSD's in RAID on there (Even says this in the specs at Gigabyte's site, Marvell 9128 can't handle SSD's in RAID, barely can handle a single fast SSD). You can, but SUPER SLOW and Unstable!

Gigabyte/J.Micron = Bottom 2 (8/9) White - Slow, not suggested unless out of other ports

A clean install anywhere means you would have to reinstall your games, but you can leave them in storage wherever you want. And yes, you can leave your old HDD connected, and boot to it anytime via the boot menu F12

Here's an image from your manual, so you can see each labeled too!

Hope that all helps!


----------



## jacedaface

Cheers for the help but now im a little more confused.

Ive been running my HDD's in RAID 0 since the date the board was released and havent had a problem not even on a F2 BIOS, only flashed it to F9M a couple of days ago. Ok not super quick RAID but then that will be because its samsung F3's.

Im not planning to RAID a SSD but as its a SATA3 drive wouldnt it be a waste putting that in the blue intel port.

I get what your saying about software and games... I did think that would be a long shot.


----------



## jacedaface

@lsdmeasap

Ok so after almost a day Googling i see why you have told me to use the intel ports. So plus a Rep to you! Cheers.

I must say im a little pee'd off about this. When i built my PC (i know there is no such thing as future proof) but i did give myself as much head room as possible.
Hence the Ex-ATX case and 1500W PSU... I held off doing my build till the UD7 came out as i was waiting for USB3/SATA3/Gulftown... So i would have as much room to improve as possible and im starting to see it was a was of time and money! Grrrrrr

I will see how it runs in the intel port and hope that i dont end up need a PCI controller as ive already got two dual slot GPU's and a X-Fi.


----------



## alancsalt

Lsdmeasap knows his Gigabyte boards.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Cheers for the help but now im a little more confused.
> Ive been running my HDD's in RAID 0 since the date the board was released and havent had a problem not even on a F2 BIOS, only flashed it to F9M a couple of days ago. Ok not super quick RAID but then that will be because its samsung F3's.
> Im not planning to RAID a SSD but as its a SATA3 drive wouldnt it be a waste putting that in the blue intel port.
> I get what your saying about software and games... I did think that would be a long shot.


On the Marvell controller? If so, and you haven't had any stability issues then you'll be fine! It's main SSD's it can't handle, one or two









SATA 6Gb/s regular hard drive, will be the same speed on a 3Gb/s port. SATA 6Gb/s is just a rating and interface, you don't really see fast 6Gb/s speeds unless you use a SSD, all hard drives are still only as fast as their RPM and platter configurations, currently those are all about the same as 3Gb/s drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> @lsdmeasap
> Ok so after almost a day Googling i see why you have told me to use the intel ports. So plus a Rep to you! Cheers.
> I must say im a little pee'd off about this. When i built my PC (i know there is no such thing as future proof) but i did give myself as much head room as possible.
> Hence the Ex-ATX case and 1500W PSU... I held off doing my build till the UD7 came out as i was waiting for USB3/SATA3/Gulftown... So i would have as much room to improve as possible and im starting to see it was a was of time and money! Grrrrrr
> I will see how it runs in the intel port and hope that i dont end up need a PCI controller as ive already got two dual slot GPU's and a X-Fi.


All motherboard manufactures used the Marvell 9128 controller chip because Intel fell behind and didn't have Native 6Gb/s ready, and Marvell only had the 9128 solution ready at that time. So that is what ever manufacturer had to use, as it was the only option then. That controller uses a x1 PCIE lane, and is limited to 5Gb/s which it struggles to reach when stretched there with SSD's. It should be ok with HDD though as mentioned above, so you'll be alright.

If you want to see a good controller comparison, check out the C300 review linked in my signature. If you need anymore advice on this feel free to let me know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lsdmeasap knows his Gigabyte boards.


Thanks man!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> On the Marvell controller? If so, and you haven't had any stability issues then you'll be fine! It's main SSD's it can't handle, one or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SATA 6Gb/s regular hard drive, will be the same speed on a 3Gb/s port. SATA 6Gb/s is just a rating and interface, you don't really see fast 6Gb/s speeds unless you use a SSD, all hard drives are still only as fast as their RPM and platter configurations, currently those are all about the same as 3Gb/s drives.
> All motherboard manufactures used the Marvell 9128 controller chip because Intel fell behind and didn't have Native 6Gb/s ready, and Marvell only had the 9128 solution ready at that time. So that is what ever manufacturer had to use, as it was the only option then. That controller uses a x1 PCIE lane, and is limited to 5Gb/s which it struggles to reach when stretched there with SSD's. It should be ok with HDD though as mentioned above, so you'll be alright.
> If you want to see a good controller comparison, check out the C300 review linked in my signature. If you need anymore advice on this feel free to let me know!
> Thanks man!


it appears ive made a huge epic fail when i built this over 2 years ago. I for sum reason thought that only the white SATA connecters where 6gb/s and the only ones that did RAID. Anyway i now find out about this JMICRON ports and controller. So if im right in saying those are the 2 ports next to the debug LCD then this is where my 2x samsung f3's have been plugged in and workin on RAID 0 ever since. Lol, this also means that my 2TB f4 has then been plugged into the SATA 6GB/s port! What a bulls up. I asume i should have started pluging my SATA cables into the other side of the board.

But still like i say everything has been running for over 2 years now no crashing, no drama.
Would it be possible to move my RAID drives to the intel ports without formattin and setting up RAID all over again?


----------



## lsdmeasap

ALL of the ports can do RAID actually, with Intel being the best at it (BLUE 3Gb/s Ports).









The last two white ports are J.Micron/Gigabyte, those are only 3Gb/s and are the slowest ports on the board. The middle white ports are Marvell 6Gb/s ports, and are second slowest overall, only offering higher sequential read speeds over the Intel, but they are the least stable. 4K speeds are where it matters, and you'll get the best 4K speeds on the Blue Intel ports.

I'd suggest you do a clean install of your RAID array onto the Intel ports if you want the absolute best performance, use ports SATAII_0 and SATAII_1 for the RAID array, top two blue ports. To answer you about moving RAID arrays, NO, you cannot move an array between any of the controllers on the board, you have to do a clean install onto whichever you want to use. You can only move an array to the same exact controller, like it you had an Intel array on a UD7 and bought a UD5 instead, then you could move that array to the Intel on UD5, but that's the only kind of move you can make. You cannot move RAID arrays from one controller to another, due to the different drivers used and how they handle and split data.

Hope that helps! And if you don't understand what I'm trying to say, hopefully some of the other guys will chime in as well to let you know what I mean and that I'm right on!


----------



## jacedaface

Cheers and yes it does make complete sence.

I should have payed more attention when putting it together in the first place. After everything ive read i cant believe my systems has ran so well with no hints of me cocking it up.

Ive been meanin 2 do a format and clean intall for a long time now, but been putting it off so i guess this is the push i need.

1 more question then ill leave you in peace. Lol, my SSD will come tomorrow. Im going to have OS on that. RAIDmy 2x 750GB programs/games and a little storage as my 2TB only has 30GBs free space now.

So SSD (boot OS) in sataII_0 and use raid on sataII_2 and 3 or is it best to have the RAID in 0-1 even though this will NOT be my OS boot drive?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Great to see you understood what I meant







I just wasn't sure if you were unsure about my comments, or if you didn't believe me or something earlier









You'll love a clean install on your new SSD!









Yes, you want OS on SATAII_0, and then the RAID drives on SATAII_1+2, then CD/DVD on the last one SATAII_5


----------



## jacedaface

I didnt believe i could have made such a monster of a **** up and run it for over two years without even noticing! lol

I must have been reading the manual upside down or backwards or something!

In my defence the last time i did a PC build prior to this one it was the 90's and it was all about moving the little jumpers on the back of an IDE HDD. Thats my excuse and im sticking to it! lol

Thanks loads for your help. my delivery should be here tomorrow so ill take my PC to work on night shift and spend that doin all the annoying intalls, updates... All the bits i hate! lol, least ill be getting paid to do it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> I didnt believe i could have made such a monster of a **** up and run it for over two years without even noticing! lol
> I must have been reading the manual upside down or backwards or something!
> In my defence the last time i did a PC build prior to this one it was the 90's and it was all about moving the little jumpers on the back of an IDE HDD. Thats my excuse and im sticking to it! lol
> Thanks loads for your help. my delivery should be here tomorrow so ill take my PC to work on night shift and spend that doin all the annoying intalls, updates... All the bits i hate! lol, least ill be getting paid to do it.


Don't beat yourself up to bad, I do IT work and still ask LSD for help on things.









Trust me when I say the next time it will change too.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> I didnt believe i could have made such a monster of a **** up and run it for over two years without even noticing! lol
> I must have been reading the manual upside down or backwards or something!
> In my defence the last time i did a PC build prior to this one it was the 90's and it was all about moving the little jumpers on the back of an IDE HDD. Thats my excuse and im sticking to it! lol
> Thanks loads for your help. my delivery should be here tomorrow so ill take my PC to work on night shift and spend that doin all the annoying intalls, updates... All the bits i hate! lol, least ill be getting paid to do it.


Don't feel bad, it could happen to the best of us! I'm surprised no one helped you figure it out before now though, but maybe that's just because you never posted and hard drive benchmarks or something like that, so no one would have noticed without seeing those.

Good luck on the clean install! I need to do some here soon myself!


----------



## jacedaface

Ok so SSD installed gettin close to 300MB/s read write on ATTO Bench and a 7.7 windows index score. I guess thats as good as i will get without getting a PCI controller card. Time to rip apart my RAID


----------



## lsdmeasap

Show us a pic of AS SSD benchmarks please, thanks!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Show us a pic of AS SSD benchmarks please, thanks!


Here you go, left ATTO is my 2x Samsung 750GB F4s in RAID 0, right is my OCZ Agility 60GB SSD. Been a long night shift and bed time is almost here!


----------



## lsdmeasap

No worries, get ya some zzzz's!









Then tomorrow please post a AS SSD benchmark for each. Also, can you link me to your exact SSD model at Newegg or OCZ so I can see it's specs.


----------



## jacedaface

This is the OCZ i got

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227725


----------



## lsdmeasap

Make sure to go into the Intel RST interface and set Write Back Cache to enabled for that drive. Also, be sure to set the same to enabled in Device Manager, properties for the SSD, Policies tab.

It looks like you don't have write back cache enabled.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Make sure to go into the Intel RST interface and set Write Back Cache to enabled for that drive. Also, be sure to set the same to enabled in Device Manager, properties for the SSD, Policies tab.
> It looks like you don't have write back cache enabled.


Yeah i thought of that. In RST it does say Enabled although its not changable in RST for that drive. In device manager it is also enabled.

Ive also noticed that everytime i install a game or program on my D:\ dirve (the RAID)... I seem lose a some more of my C:\ drive. and as its only 55GB and windows is 49GB i cant afford to have little chunks keep coming off it! lol, i thought windows was a about 20GB not 50!!!


----------



## lsdmeasap

I made this BIOS to test the ROM after extraction from another Intel BIOS, so thought I'd share the update instead of tossing it in the bin









Tested and working!

*GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1.0 Update Intel RAID ROM >> 11.1.0.1413*
GA-X58A-UD7 MOD 11.1.0.1413.zip


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> I made this BIOS to test the ROM after extraction from another Intel BIOS, so thought I'd share the update instead of tossing it in the bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested and working!
> *GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1.0 Update Intel RAID ROM >> 11.1.0.1413*
> GA-X58A-UD7 MOD 11.1.0.1413.zip


Nice work Ed. Did you use a BIOS editor?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks man! I can do any other Gigabyte board BIOS mods if you ever need, PM me anytime if you need one. I can do just about any other brand too usually, like AMI / Award / Phoenix based, I've done Asus, MSI, Dell







, ect

I use Cbrom for these older award based BIOSes, and MMTool for the new AMI / Insyde / Phoenix EFI ones. I can change out all the ROMs, update MEI Firmware, change Marvell Firmware, but that's about the extent of it (except edit images and logos, but those are easy and can be done with Gigabyte based public tools).

For extraction on the Intel BIOS, it's a trade secret







Haha, J/K







To extract stuff from those you just need to do a double extraction with a certain tool created for SLIC mod's which we can't discuss here. Then grab the file you want to use from the Intel BIOS and insert into the other BIOS with Cbrom or MMTool


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

Thanks for the latest BIOS. Can you mod the F8 final version for me, with the intel raid rom and marvell???

I would appreciate it very much.

Is there anyway to update the BIOS to UEFI???

By the way, admin please add me to this group... Thanks in advance.









Regards Thomas

Here is the link for the BIOS:

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/mb_bios_ga-x58a-ud7_f8.exe


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasOMalley77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the latest BIOS. Can you mod the F8 final version for me, with the intel raid rom and marvell???
> I would appreciate it very much.
> Is there anyway to update the BIOS to UEFI???
> By the way, admin please add me to this group... Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards Thomas
> Here is the link for the BIOS:
> ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/mb_bios_ga-x58a-ud7_f8.exe


Will this work for you, or do you need old BIOS F8? If so, why old BIOS?

Marvell is best left on certain version, newer is not always better. So, unless you specifically know someone who says xxx version works better than xxx version, you should leave it as is. But if you know which version you want, and what BIOS it's currently in, I can grab it and update it for you no problem. Just left as is normally because usually there's only 1-2 versions that's fast, and I never keep track of which that is because those ports are rarely used or suggested as the Intel ports are much faster and more stable.

No way to update to UEFI, unless Gigabyte ever does.

*GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 F9d Full MOD*

Realtek >> 2.45
Intel RAID ROM 8.9.1.1002 >> 11.1.0.1413
J.Micron 1.07.06 >> 1.07.28
Marvell 1.0.0.1029 << Left as-is

http://www.mediafire.com/?1e782i11fvtpn4l


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

Very nice!!! Thank you for the F9D.

I need the F8 version, because it's the latest stable one.

I want to be able to revert back to that one, if anything goes wrong with F9D.

You are the king!!! Thanks a lot again!!!









Regards Thomas


----------



## lsdmeasap

Latest stable one? Who told you that? Latest beta BIOS is always the best, and the only ones I use actually! I ONLY flash final BIOSes like that if someone asks me to test something, otherwise latest beta is best.

If you tried F9d and couldn't get stable you just need to give it a chance, you can't use the same exact settings always between versions, so if that's why you said it's unstable please try it again and do some tweaking to your settings, you'll get stable for sure!

But, since I'm such a nice guy.... Yes, I'll do you a F8 one right now, give me a minute!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Actually, are you sure you want F8? It's been pulled down from the main site, so it's probably got some issues and you didn't even know it








http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3251#bios

I can still do it if you want, but just wanted to let you know it's been yanked, in case you wanted to stick to F8 thinking it was the latest "official final" or something like that.









Let me know!


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

Thanks!!! I would like that you mod F8. Just in case.
























BTW do you know how to flash both BIOS's on the motherboard???

I really appreciate your help.

Regards Thomas


----------



## lsdmeasap

You will have to send me your F8 BIOS, we don't even have it over at Tweaktown, so there must have been some real issues with it (So I'd really advise against using it, could have crazy Vcore spikes you can't see or something?) If you really still want it, upload the file you have and post it here. If you don't have a copy, install the latest @BIOS and save a copy to your desktop using it, then upload and post here. You can get the latest @BIOS here
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Utility/motherboard_utility_gbttools_gbt_atbios.exe

To flash the backup BIOS you need to do as mentioned in this guide (ALT + F12 @ startup), you may need to use a PS/2 keyboard or USB to PS/2 adapter. But go ahead and try with USB KB if that is what you use, give it a few tries, and try both ALT keys as sometimes one will work and the other wont?
http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/2011/02/video-guide-how-to-update-your-backup.html

*Edit*

I tried to find why they pulled it, but it was so long ago I forget, but I did find these two mentions of it being pulled
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/44987-new-bios-x58a-ud7-rev1-0-a.html#post398428
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-473.html#post394114
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/44355-revo-x2-x58a-ud7-f8.html

This is all I have on my end for UD7, as you can see I never use finals


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

Damn!!! Thanks!!! You are really helping me out a lot.









Thanks for the guide...









Here is the link for the F8 BIOS directly from Gigabyte:

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/mb_bios_ga-x58a-ud7_f8.exe

It's still up, just not on theirr site.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Haha, that's funny, how did you know the link then?

Mod coming in one second, I'll edit it into this post

*edit*

Per User Request @ Pulled BIOS Mod
(Meaning Gigabyte has pulled this BIOS, you have been warned







)

*GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 F8 MOD*
Realtek >> 2.45
Intel RAID ROM >> 11.1.0.1413
J.Micron >> 1.07.28

http://www.mediafire.com/?sddalh1atwt3t68


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

Oh, I got the link from www.station-drivers.com









Remember to have a good adblocker and popup blocker installed, when you enter the site.









More specific, from this page:

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/gigabyte/ga-x58a-ud7.htm

Even though it's french, I like it. It's hard to understand at first, but when you get to know your way around the site, it's no problem.

It's updated every day, with the latest drivers and firmware. Highly recommended.









By the way, the reason I wanted you to update the BIOS with a mod, was because yesterday, when I tried to overclock my Core i7 930, it rebooted afterwards and reverted to the old F6 BIOS on the backup chip. The reason was that the F8 BIOS was corrupt. Weird. But anyways the F8 version has always been stable with the hardware I have. I see no reason, using a BETA bios. I have some bad experiences with those.









That's why I also wanted to update my backup chip to the latest F8 version. Again, thanks for the guide. You've helped me a lot.









Regards Thomas


----------



## lsdmeasap

Haha, I don't have adds anywhere! But ya, I already know the site and have seen it in IE so I know what you mean









Beta is THE BEST!! Always has the latest fixed and improvements, enhanced compatibilities, ect!

Ya, once you update your backup to the same version, then if you ever corrupt the main again it'll just copy over that same version. Before you do the update on it, you can also adjust some of the settings you want, like ram voltage, or SATA settings, disable speedstep, ect, then save that as profile one. Then when you update the backup all that will be flashed over to the backup BIOS as well

And no problem, I'm always happy to help!


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

It works like a charm.







F8 MOD. No problems whatsoever.

My computer has never been faster than this.

I tried the F9D version, but it was unstable with my hardware.

Thank you again, for taking the time to help me.









Regards Thomas


----------



## lsdmeasap

Great to hear it's working smoothly for you, and thanks for the report back!!


----------



## ElGreco

Hi,

As you can see from my system details I have a X58A-UD7 v.1 and an ssd for my OS (WIN7 64bit) and a Baracuda XT Sata 3 HDD where i put all my games.

I would appreciate your opinion regarding the way I have connected the ssd and HDD on my UD7.
The ssd is in ahci mode at sata2 port connected, while the hdd is connected at sata 3/marvell controller. Is this efficient, or not...?

Why i am asking this after almost 2 years? Because accidentaly i noticed the following:
During loading a level in COD MW3 obviously due to drivers/CAPs issues of my crossfired 7970 I get 99% on my GPUs. When I have this huge load on my GPUs, the HDD connected at the marvell/sata3 port is crawling and loading the level very slow. If I exit the fullscreen mode, the GPU usage drops dramaticaly, and the HDD rapidly loads the level with no problems.

So, i think that there must be sharing between the PCI X16 lanes of my 2x 7970 and my SATA3 connected HDD. What do you think? Should i change the connection of my Sata 3 HDD to sata 2 or not?

Thank you!!!


----------



## lsdmeasap

You want your main OS drive on SATAII_0 (First Intel port). Then your storage drive can go on the second or third Intel port, with CD/DVD on the last Intel port.

Then disable Marvell in the BIOS as you don't need it, it's often unstable and that's likely what you are seeing (it's starting to stall/freeze and time out while loading large items)


----------



## kirkman

Hello,

Anyone else having USB failure issues? Running a strong and stable system @ 4.2GB with a UD5 Motherboard, but for some strange reason I keep getting USB port failures. (Yellow exclamation mark in device manager). Includes both the USB 3 and USB 2.0 ports. (about 8 failed exclamation marks show up at once).. Tried every imaginable fix I could find out there but noting stays permanent. (latest drivers I believe, but maybe I should check again to see if there's something new lately). Can be temporarily fixed by uninstalling and then scanning for hardware changes, (they re-install fine).. up and running and useable again for a day or two.. But then inevitably they fail yet again.. Perhaps this board has something faulty going on with it?

Thanks in advance for any advice or help with this annoying ongoing issue.. : )


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman*
> 
> Hello,
> Anyone else having USB failure issues? Running a strong and stable system @ 4.2GB with a UD5 Motherboard, but for some strange reason I keep getting USB port failures. (Yellow exclamation mark in device manager). Includes both the USB 3 and USB 2.0 ports. (about 8 failed exclamation marks show up at once).. Tried every imaginable fix I could find out there but noting stays permanent. (latest drivers I believe, but maybe I should check again to see if there's something new lately). Can be temporarily fixed by uninstalling and then scanning for hardware changes, (they re-install fine).. up and running and useable again for a day or two.. But then inevitably they fail yet again.. Perhaps this board has something faulty going on with it?
> Thanks in advance for any advice or help with this annoying ongoing issue.. : )


If all USB ports fail at the same time it sounds like a driver issue to me. Try installing the drivers again or try some older drivers if there are any.


----------



## jacedaface

On the subject of USB, on my UD7 Rev 1.0 i have never noticed any difference in speed on the 'so called USB 3.0 boost ports' when using a 2.0 External(appox 30m/s).

Never looked into it so i was thinking does anyone see any good results from them blue ports?


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> If all USB ports fail at the same time it sounds like a driver issue to me. Try installing the drivers again or try some older drivers if there are any.


Thanks NoGuru,

Is there a way to get rid of the old drivers somehow to force a fresh install? Windows doesn't allow an update because supposedly there are no newer drivers, but you know how windows works, it just keeps a copy of the same drivers forever otherwise.. Perhaps I need to look this up somewhere.. : )


----------



## kirkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> If all USB ports fail at the same time it sounds like a driver issue to me. Try installing the drivers again or try some older drivers if there are any.


OK, found a great tutorial here on how to find hidden drivers that are no longer being used. Found a TON of crap that I deleted, my god! Took forever, hopefully this may solve my problems! (magicjack crap, old scanner that did not install correctly, was not win7 compatible , old hard drives and flash drives, old printers, etc etc.. Maybe it would have been good to backup before I did this, hopefully I can still boot my system now! lol... But looks like a great way to remove alot of old junk that's no longer being used...Come to think of It I believe this problem started way back when I was using a magicjack that was never designed for windows 7. Thus patchy crappy software that screwed everything up from then on... Update: so far so good, now if it lasts over a week I know the problem is finally solved!

http://www.petri.co.il/removing-old-drivers-from-vista-and-windows7.htm


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> On the subject of USB, on my UD7 Rev 1.0 i have never noticed any difference in speed on the 'so called USB 3.0 boost ports' when using a 2.0 External(appox 30m/s).
> Never looked into it so i was thinking does anyone see any good results from them blue ports?


You have to use a USB 3.0 device to see USB 3.0 speeds









And then you will only be limited to the speed of the USB device itself. I get 50MB/s+ Read and 35MB/s Write with a cheap Super Talent 16GB drive


----------



## jacedaface

Thats what i thought but im sure i remember reading somewhere that the 3.0 posrts would 'so called' also boost the speeds of your 2.0 devices.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Na, if you read that it would have to be either poorly worded or just an incorrect statement. Although, some devices might see a little boost I guess, if they were really high speed devices and being held back by the 2.0 controller.

If you need a cheap USB 3.0 stick, check out the Super Talent ones at Superbizz, they have 8GB & 16GB usually under $20, I got my 16GB back when they first launched for only $12 shipped I think


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Na, if you read that it would have to be either poorly worded or just an incorrect statement. Although, some devices might see a little boost I guess, if they were really high speed devices and being held back by the 2.0 controller.
> If you need a cheap USB 3.0 stick, check out the Super Talent ones at Superbizz, they have 8GB & 16GB usually under $20, I got my 16GB back when they first launched for only $12 shipped I think


Ive got a 2TB samsung F4 HDD that is an copy of my 2TB F4 in my PC. I use it as a constant up to date back up and use a 2.0 external HDD dock to connect it up. Only small updates from time to time. But as i done a full clean install of windows i decided to clean all 4 of my PC drives. I then had to put 1.7TB of data back on my PC from my external. Took 15 hours! lol, so maybe i should look into getting a 3.0 dock.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh ok, ya you'll need a faster interface (3.0 dock) then if that's how you have to / want to do larger backups with that drive


----------



## kirkman

Well, looks like the problem did not go away after all.. Hmm... I believe the USB driver is included in the Intel chipset driver, which I have the latest installed.. USB 3.0 ports are fine. Hmmm.. I am still suspecting this might be a hardware (motherboard) issue.. I wish I could figure out how to locate the actual USB driver somehow, perhaps I could delete it and give a re-install another try. Anyone know the difference between an enhanced and a universal driver as shown in the pic?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Not sure on that one? What you could try is reinstalling the latest Intel INF drivers, but use the -overall flag in command prompt. Get the latest here, you want first link exe
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

Then, rename the exe file to inf.exe just for ease of use. Then put the inf.exe into a folder and open a command prompt from that folder (hold shift, left click) and then from the command prompt enter the following.

inf.exe -overall

By request on another forum! This is not tested, but should be fine as always, enjoy!









*GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1.0 F9d Complete MOD*

Intel RAID ROM >> 11.5.0.1111

RealTek LAN >> 2.45

J.Micron ROM >> 1.07.28

Marvell >> BIOS Version 1.0.0.1033 / Firmware 2.2.0.1125

^^ Set Marvell Firmware Setting mode in BIOS to "Force" Flash to update, after loading optimized and rebooting back to BIOS. Then on next reboot Marvell Firmware will be updated before windows loads (On the IRQ Screen you'll see it at the top of the page) ^^

*New Version Added, if you downloaded old toss it and use this new one!
http://www.mediafire.com/?n3qnyn6neaiy27d << *New File, modified with incorrect version previously! Qflash Checksum = 6100


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

Nice!!! Can you do the F8 version???


----------



## lsdmeasap

Sure
















*GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1.0 F8 MOD Complete* - Everyone, keep in mind this BIOS was pulled by Gigabyte for reasons unknown, so use at your own risk!

Intel RAID ROM >> 11.5.0.1111

RealTek LAN >> 2.45

J.Micron ROM >> 1.07.28

Marvell >> BIOS Version 1.0.0.1033 / Firmware 2.2.0.1125

^^ Set Marvell Firmware Setting mode in BIOS to "Force" Flash to update, after loading optimized and rebooting back to BIOS. Then on next reboot Marvell Firmware will be updated before windows loads (On the IRQ Screen you'll see it at the top of the page) ^^

http://www.mediafire.com/?yawdxcz010ojkc0

Untested but should be fine as always, Enjoy!


----------



## ThomasOMalley77

You're the king!!! Thanks...


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasOMalley77*
> 
> Nice!!! Can you do the F8 version???


I have noticed a preference on the F8 version that is withdrawn... Is there a reason you avoid using F9D with all the updates included by Lsdmeasap?


----------



## Sin0822

nice modding Ed!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasOMalley77*
> 
> You're the king!!! Thanks...


Haha, thanks man! No problem, hit me up anytime you need a mod!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> I have noticed a preference on the F8 version that is withdrawn... Is there a reason you avoid using F9D with all the updates included by Lsdmeasap?


I think only one user was asking me for that BIOS specifically, and it was because the newer ones gave him issues. That specific F8 BIOS was pulled by Gigabyte, so it's not really suggested that you use it. At least that was what he told me via PM's, I do also think he may not have wanted to use beta, so that could have been some of the reason as well, but that's just my thoughts on it - he said F8 worked best for him.

I highly suggest you use the F9d posted above, or a unmodified F9d if you do not want to use a modified BIOS. I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> nice modding Ed!


Thanks, twas nothing







Na, but seriously, it is really easy and only takes a minute or two.

If you ever need a mod just hit me up, you know the deal!


----------



## stasio

UD9 - F6 is out.


----------



## dmo580

Don't know if anyone cares about these boards anymore because it seems everyone's onto Sandy Bridges, but hopefully someone can help me out.

After 2 years of running my 930, I just realized that I should be using speed step to save power. I always thought it was bad for an overclocked CPU to have to switch frequencies leading to possible instabilities.

Then I realized that vCore is fixed. I have mine set at 1.32v for a 4ghz stable OC. However, I noticed that its fixed at 1.32 even at lower clock speeds (when EIST kicks in). There's a dynamic vcore setting in BIOS. Anyone have any advice what to set that at? I've heard stories of Sandy Bridge owners using the "offset" feature to deal with BSODs during idle. This is probably because an OCed CPU will idle at higher speeds than stock, and the mobo might lower vcore thinking its a stock chip, and while your OC max voltage might be stable, the reduced voltage might not be stable and as a result your system crashes. Anyone play with this value?


----------



## alancsalt

IIRC, this only really works up to about 4.2GHz...after that I used fixed voltage and no speedstepping.

The settings I used are in the first two columns of this spreadsheet...
https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak7CLAMF3DXYdHJSQzdvZUJUX3EwaGZuX0J3OEpFcFE&authkey=CKz9sbIJ&authkey=CKz9sbIJ#gid=0


----------



## jacedaface

This is a strange one for you guys. Let me set the scene.

I flashed my F2 UD7 BIOS to F9A as i was about to install a SSD and go from 6GB RAM too 24GB RAM. So just wanted to make sure everything would work...
I didnt know was this meant you would loose all you OC BIOS saves. So i had a stable 24/7 4.2Ghz OC. Then back to stock.
So everything back up and running also just got a GTX 680 so wanted to get my OC back so no bottleneck...
Tried using same settings from memory but found it very hard to get a boot out of it without going even higher than before Volts wise.

So question number one, is the 24GB of RAM making it harder to OC my CPU?

Ive now managed to get it to run at 220 x19 4.18GHz, how ever before i was at 200 x21 4.2GHz
Everytime i set the multi to x21, and save... I boot and its set back to x20 so only 4.0GHz, also noticed if i change the x21 then go into advance CPU settings and come back out its also set back to x20.

Why does it keep changing my x21 to x20 after saving or looking at other things then going back?


----------



## NoGuru

The added RAM will make it harder to OC and probobly need more volts.

And for question 2 it sounds like you have Turbo enabled.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> The added RAM will make it harder to OC and probobly need more volts.
> And for question 2 it sounds like you have Turbo enabled.


Cheers
Nope nothing to do with turbo or HT. Its like a glitch.


----------



## alancsalt

if 21 is theTurbo ratio, then turbo should be enabled and C states off?


----------



## jacedaface

I thought with Turbo Enabled it boosted X.XXGHz an extra 200MHz when needed. So if i set it to 200 x21 my 4.2 would switch back and forth to 4.4 and mean harder to get stable.


----------



## alancsalt

With c states off and no speedstepping I was thinking it lets you choose the Turbo ratio and not go up and down at all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With c states off and no speedstepping I was thinking it lets you choose the Turbo ratio and not go up and down at all.


Yeah, I think that is is the right combo to get it to stay. I used to dot the same thing and just mess with them until it worked without changing.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I am an avid overclocker and picked up the following parts (check sig) 2 years ago for my current computer. Up until now I have had no need in overclocking the I7-930 since everything was fast..... Then Skyrim came a long... _low FPS in the large environments and I want it to run faster_. Originally I thought that it had more to do with the HD since of the load times when entering a new environment (think open skies), so I fixed the HD, then it still occurred ---> I O/C the GPU.... Now it's CPU time.

My case is a beast, the CPU has a Thermaltake Ultra 120 extreme on it with the fan blowing out to the two inside case fans. My friend told me I should place it on the other side so it sucks in from the ram through the Heatsink into the two outtake fans but I am not sure.

My goal is to O.C. the I7-930 to 4+GHZ. the chip is a I7-930 45nm Stepping 5, REv D0 on a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 Rev 2 Motherboard. Following the guide I was able to get it to 4.1GHZ with a non load temp of 38C and Full load temp of 75-80C. However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.

I am going to list my settings below, but I want to lower the temps and tweak performance so:
A. Use less Power
B. Stable O/C and see if I can beat 4.1ghz
C. What I am I missing in my tweaking
D. I am testing with EasyTune5 as well in windows
E. When done, figure a way to throttle between 4GHZ and for it to drop when not running anything that intensive (I only want it for games)

Any help is greatly appreciated! The settings are:

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5*

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
*> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
_SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?_
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
*>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
_SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto:
*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
*> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
_SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
Performance Enhance........................:Standard
_SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!_
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
_Should this be AUTO_
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
tRP........................................:7 AUTO
tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
tWR........................................:8 AUTO
tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
tWL........................................:7 AUTO
tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
*> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
*> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU*
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
*>>> MCH/ICH*
PCIE.......................................:AUTO
QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
IOH Core...................................:AUTO
ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
ICH Core...................................:1.2V
*>>> Dram*
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO

*> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## alancsalt

I have not had much luck with 6x for ram. What is the part number for your RAM? Just checking because a lot of faster RAM shows up in hardware progs as the lowly PC3-10700 when it is sold as faster RAM and can run faster.

My GSkill shows in CPUZ as PC3-12800 but is sold as PC3-17000 (2133MHz) If yours is 1600MHz you can use the 8x and 16x or 17x for uncore.....


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> I have not had much luck with 6x for ram. What is the part number for your RAM? Just checking because a lot of faster RAM shows up in hardware progs as the lowly PC3-10700 when it is sold as faster RAM and can run faster.
> 
> My GSkill shows in CPUZ as PC3-12800 but is sold as PC3-17000 (2133MHz) If yours is 1600MHz you can use the 8x and 16x or 17x for uncore.....


Thanks!

My ram is gskill.us G.Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ, do I have the settings correct to run this at 1600? I just want to be sure before I change the SPD to 8 and Uncore to 16/17.

The pic of my CPU-Z and other settings at idle is here:


I tried upping the BLCK to 195 and was fine until 8 hrs 45 min into Prime95. What can I do to get a higher O/C or make this more stable at 4ghz? I moved the settings down now so that I am running at 3990.13MHz.

Any ideas for settings I could change would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alancsalt

That looks right to me. I use the bios. I've only ever used EZ-tune to check voltages.....


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That looks right to me. I use the bios. I've only ever used EZ-tune to check voltages.....


What do you think I can do to lower the temp / increase the juice?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What do you think I can do to lower the temp / increase the juice?


More Juice=more heat. I think you are at the thresh hold of your cooler. I would not let the chip get any hotter, and you won't notice much of a difference in a few mhz..
If you wanted to make the 4 Ghz mark just add a little vcore and/or QPI and you should be good.


----------



## alancsalt

What NoGuru said... AFAIK a single GPU Graphics card's scores and fps are as good as it gets around 4GHz anyway.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What NoGuru said... AFAIK a single GPU Graphics card's scores and fps are as good as it gets around 4GHz anyway.


Got ya, what are your opinions on the next upgrade path for the system? The GTX 460 is overclocked by about 10% but I still get bottlenecks in large scenes in Skyrim. Is the GTX 460 a bad card? I got the card for $160 at a closeout 2 years ago and every other game I play it does a great job. I figure if my CPU is doing 4 - 4.15 GHZ at 50-60C non load and 70-85C 100% load, will I have a large performance increase upgrading the CPU? Based off your response and online, it seems that only an SSD Hard drive (loading times), and a faster GPU would make a big difference.

I guess in a way I am rambling, I just was hoping the CPU was the issue, not the GPU. I do have to say though that there was a noticeable improvement on the game when I bumped the proc from 2.8ghz to 4ghz. It was a NOTICEABLE difference. What are your thoughts? Any testing I can do to see what is my achilles heal?

Lastly, Ram wise, does it make sense to play with it at all, or is the performance increase negligible? Should I focus now on seeing if I can use a lower Vcore / QPI to reduce heat? How can I throttle the CPU now to lower the MHZ when it is not at full load?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Tried using same settings from memory but found it very hard to get a boot out of it without going even higher than before Volts wise.
> So question number one, is the 24GB of RAM making it harder to OC my CPU?


With 24GiB you may need to reduce uncore speed or increase QPI/VTT levels, as well as loosen some sub-timings. tRFC in particular is very important if you are using two DIMMs per channel. You will likely need to increase tRFC by 20-50 cycles.


----------



## NoGuru

Edit: this is directed at dpoverloard

How much RAM do you have? The mhz of the RAM will not be that noticable in a upgrade but could make the slightest diffrance.

I think the most noticable boost of performance is an SSD. It's nice to put the OS on one but nesacery, so if you want Skyrim to load faster, grab an SSD and put the game on it,

As far as the GPU go's, the 460 is not a bad card but I bet you are getting somewhat low frames with Skyrim so you might want to consider a 570 or 580 now that prices have dropped a bit.


----------



## alancsalt

For games, I think 6GB is enough. The only place I really notice a difference with faster RAM is in benchmarks...and I suspect large amounts of RAM are not a big help in games. The 460 is a good card. Two of them are equal to a 580. You can only run a pair though. Only one SLI finger to a card. Your PSU should be good enough for that.

You won't see big gains from clocking the cpu more with just one GPU, but if you have two cards you will. The thing there is you'd need better cpu cooling, probably water, and that can cost as much as a good GPU....lol, a "choose your trade off" situation. If you get a single 580, no need to oc more...or 680, or a 7970...

Last gen dual GPU cards like 590 or 6990 would probably outperform the new cards, and benefit from higher CPU clocks... Gains above 4GHz are harder to come by though, more effort required, unless you go Sandy or Ivy....Welcome to the vicious upgrade cycle......


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For games, I think 6GB is enough. The only place I really notice a difference with faster RAM is in benchmarks...and I suspect large amounts of RAM are not a big help in games. The 460 is a good card. Two of them are equal to a 580. You can only run a pair though. Only one SLI finger to a card. Your PSU should be good enough for that.
> You won't see big gains from clocking the cpu more with just one GPU, but if you have two cards you will. The thing there is you'd need better cpu cooling, probably water, and that can cost as much as a good GPU....lol, a "choose your trade off" situation. If you get a single 580, no need to oc more...or 680, or a 7970...
> Last gen dual GPU cards like 590 or 6990 would probably outperform the new cards, and benefit from higher CPU clocks... Gains above 4GHz are harder to come by though, more effort required, unless you go Sandy or Ivy....Welcome to the vicious upgrade cycle......


100%, I guess the only two paths are GPU then SSD. I just transferred SKyrim to one of my HD's and boot times have sky rocketed, the main hangups tend to be when you enter a new area and the system bogs down. The only solution mainly would be a new GPU. I am currently running at a BCLK of 192 and 4.035 GHZ. I will try O/C the GPU a bit, otherwise the only path is a new GPU.

What I do want to do though is downthrottle the CPU when I am not doing anything. There is no reason for me to be at 4 GHZ when I am not doing anything but browsing the web. Any ideas on that one?

thanks for all the help! I will reconfirm the new bios settings in a seperate post.


----------



## alancsalt

This works OK up to and including 4.2GHz
Enable CPU EIST
CPU Vcore set to "NORMAL"
Dynamic Vcore (DVID) set to + what you need to get your previous vcore back. IIRC it won't be a simple calculation but trial and error. When I first did this I assumed that it would be simple arithhmetic, but when I read vcore in Windows it was much higher than expected, so I lowered it until my reading in Windows matched what I'd been using previously.

Someone else might know the real way to calculate what it would be, but that was my rough act approach....








That way your cpu speed will raise and lower to match demand IIRC


----------



## jprovido

i have red led lit up below the northbridge heatsink. what does it mean? my northbridge is so hot too. is this normal?


----------



## jakstak

Hi,
I have just bought a GA-X58A-UD7 R2 and have an i7 970 to go in it,
It will be watercooled but not with a full board block at first, is the block that comes with the mobo even worth using?
My main concern is ram, what are your recommendations for this board,
I have been looking at Corsair Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9, is this ok on this board?
Once i finish buying parts i will list my build,
Thanks,
jak


----------



## greggy101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakstak*
> 
> Hi,
> I have just bought a GA-X58A-UD7 R2 and have an i7 970 to go in it,
> It will be watercooled but not with a full board block at first, is the block that comes with the mobo even worth using?
> My main concern is ram, what are your recommendations for this board,
> I have been looking at Corsair Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9, is this ok on this board?
> Once i finish buying parts i will list my build,
> Thanks,
> jak


Regarding the memory - look at my thread here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/47949-help-overclock-please-ga-x58a-ud7-rev-1-0-a.html

nothing but trouble... Corsair is testing the second set of sticks for me... I wasn't able to get them to work at 2000Mhz or close to it without
overclocking the board with crazy high voltages. (my mobo is r.1 and i7 975 extr.)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> i have red led lit up below the northbridge heatsink. what does it mean? my northbridge is so hot too. is this normal?


Dunno about the LED, but NB seems to run hotter than older mobos. Apparently quite normal. Mine's showing 58C right now just browsing...


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggy101*
> 
> Regarding the memory - look at my thread here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/47949-help-overclock-please-ga-x58a-ud7-rev-1-0-a.html
> nothing but trouble... Corsair is testing the second set of sticks for me... I wasn't able to get them to work at 2000Mhz or close to it without
> overclocking the board with crazy high voltages. (my mobo is r.1 and i7 975 extr.)


After reading your thread im not so sure 2000 ram is the way to go,
What are others using here on the ud7?
If i go down to 1600 ram can i then run the full 24gb and still oc to 4ghz+?
I just want to order my ram and start my build asap,
cheers,
jak


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone know what is the amperage of the usb ports, the 3.0 and the 2.0, the front and the back??
I have the ud3r, if that makes any different.


----------



## freakb18c1

Wow this thread is still going hard









Haven't been here in a while


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Wow this thread is still going hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been here in a while


What's up freaky! I wouldn't say going hard but it still moves quite a bit.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> What's up freaky! I wouldn't say going hard but it still moves quite a bit.


Whats up, still benching like a mad man? Yeah it's not like the old UD3P thread...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Whats up, still benching like a mad man? Yeah it's not like the old UD3P thread...


No, I have slowed down with benching since I went back to school. I did start benching AMD which is pretty fun on LN2 but they are so much slower then Intel.
Just waiting to grab an Ivy to freeze now.


----------



## Liquidsour

Howdy

I had a bit of read and I still don't know if the UD5 can properlly handle a 6Gbps SSD drive. My Vertex 2 just keeps on crashing after 5 min even with the lastest firmware, it's strange after its been flawless for 12 months.

So im looking at purchasing another drive but I'm stumped as to what the board can handle.

Any help would be appreciated as need to get the machine back and running ASAP.

cheers


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidsour*
> 
> Howdy
> I had a bit of read and I still don't know if the UD5 can properlly handle a 6Gbps SSD drive. My Vertex 2 just keeps on crashing after 5 min even with the lastest firmware, it's strange after its been flawless for 12 months.
> So im looking at purchasing another drive but I'm stumped as to what the board can handle.
> Any help would be appreciated as need to get the machine back and running ASAP.
> cheers


The UD5 can handle any SSD out there. Even with the very latest SSD you will not saturate the SATA 6 Gbs.


----------



## Liquidsour

Appreciate the fast reply!

So I'm looking at the Crucial M4 C400 60gig for the OS drive, plug that into the Gsata3 6 or 7 ports then when I get my Vertex 2 back I'll just put that back into the blue port?

cheers


----------



## Liquidsour

Should I use the Marvel Console drivers on this board with the Crucial M4 which uses a Marvel controller?


----------



## NoGuru

If I remember correctly the Intel ports are still faster.


----------



## jprovido

summer being a ***** and can't get my NB cool enough. now I'm stuck with stock settings on both cpu's and gpu's. I can't believe it neither. I'm dying slowly inside. I NEED A NB COOLER @[email protected]


----------



## freakb18c1

Wow how much volts are you pushing to it? also ive noticed nb's getting red hot if you pump alot of volts to your GPU.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> You want your main OS drive on SATAII_0 (First Intel port). Then your storage drive can go on the second or third Intel port, with CD/DVD on the last Intel port.
> 
> Then disable Marvell in the BIOS as you don't need it, it's often unstable and that's likely what you are seeing (it's starting to stall/freeze and time out while loading large items)


Hi again,

I just found the opportunity to change the connection of my drives to my X58a-UD7 rev 1
SSD remains in SataII_0
Barracuda XT 2Tb Sata3 is moved from marvell to SataII_2
My 2 DvdRWs are now in SataII_4 and 5

Please note that I have AHCI enabled in Sata II ports for the trim to work with my Intel G2 ssd, which makes my Barracuda XT sata3 drive also to work in AHCI mode!

I just ran HD Tune in the Barracuda drive and the comparison between the Marvell Sata3 / IDE configuration in oposition to Sata2 / Ahci configuration gives almost same performance numbers EXCEPT the Burst Rate that has a substantial loss in Sata 2 / AHCI mode.

It dropped from 257.3 mb/s to 172.5 mb/s!

Is this due to the change from sata 3 to sata 2 controller or due to the change from IDE to AHCI mode? Is this an actual performance loss or just theoretical?

Thanks A LOT!


----------



## jakstak

Hi Everyone








Ive built my new rig with the UD7 and i am having a really stupid problem
No matter what i try i cant get speedfan or alike to control the speed of my fans on my mobo headers
Am i missing something really silly?
Thanks
jak


----------



## superj1977

There are 3 PWM headers but only 2 of them actually work as PWM, there was never a bios released that addressed the use of the third.
I use Speenfan to control 2 fans on my bottom rad.

I use the CPU header and the SYS_FAN_2 header.
In speedfan you will need to click on Configure and then open the Advanced tab.
Once on the Advanced tab use the drop down box to select the Chip IT87020F and select to place the 3 PWM headers in Software controlled mode.

Then click ok to confirm you changes. Then once again click configure and then fan control tab to Add fans and associate them to Pwm headers and system temps.


----------



## jakstak

Hi superj1977








Thank you very much for your instant help, Its much appreciated,
Now i have that all working ill just make up a lil circuit so i can connect more fans safely,
You really saved me some grief the noise was driving me mad,
Thanks again,
jak


----------



## superj1977

No problem buddy, are you gonna use the yellow from the header and let a molex take the load?

I hate noisy fans so i just have mine kick in when they really need to, unless im benching something then i switch fans to mannual mode 100%.


----------



## jakstak

Hi, Yea ive used the red fan wire from the mobo run thru a diode so no feedback then into a resistor then a transistor,
the transistor will take the load off the mobo fan header, that way i can run several fans and not kill the fan header,
now the fans only get noisy when i load the machine up with a game or benchmark, i hate hearing the fans whine if pc is idle,
i also added a lil bypass pot so i can set the low rpm just incase speedfan dont load lol,
thanks again for your detailed help, im loving the quiet









Edited newbie mistake with wiring lol
After a few weeks of diff circuits ive found it to work really well
If anyone is doing the same ill happily share my circuit


----------



## mllrkllr88

Hey guys,

Would anyone be able to tell me what the numbers on a capacitor are? I need a replacement, but I dont know what to get. Please take a look at the pictures. Technically, the board is GA-X58-USB3, but that particular cap should still be the same.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Would anyone be able to tell me what the numbers on a capacitor are? I need a replacement, but I dont know what to get. Please take a look at the pictures. Technically, the board is GA-X58-USB3, but that particular cap should still be the same.


From my x58-ud7 ver.1.


Same as the capacitor near it, with markings E99M 560 6.3v, and after googling made by Nippon Chemi-Con and maybe its pdf is al-pse-e-111201.pdf


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thank you man, I found where I can buy that cap.


----------



## Ruelmen

Hi,
i tested the F9d Mod on X58A-UD7 and Intel RAID doesn't work.
On boot, Intel RAID isn't loaded and it pass directly to the windows boot (it didn't appen because of a RAID 0 configuration)

PS: i'm french and sorry for my mistakes


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruelmen*
> 
> Hi,
> i tested the F9d Mod on X58A-UD7 and Intel RAID doesn't work.
> On boot, Intel RAID isn't loaded and it pass directly to the windows boot (it didn't appen because of a RAID 0 configuration)
> PS: i'm french and sorry for my mistakes


I am using GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 F9d Mod Complete from Tweaktown's GIGABYTE Modified Bios thread with no problem.
Is your GA-X58A-UD7 rev.1 or rev.2?
Which MOD are you using?


----------



## Ruelmen

I'm using the last mod with the last Intel RAID mod (11.1, the one you got). My card is v1.0. I can't restore to the last bios the procedure doesn't work...


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruelmen*
> 
> I'm using the last mod with the last Intel RAID mod (11.1, the one you got). My card is v1.0. I can't restore to the last bios the procedure doesn't work...


What do you mean with "I can't restore to the last bios the procedure doesn't work" ?
You bricked your bios when flashing earlier or that it doesn't accept the bios file?
How are you flashing, USB boot and flashspi.exe, BIOS Qflash or from inside windows?
Have you tried flashing the original Gigabyte BIOS and not the mod?

I use USB boot and flashspi.exe and never had any problem. Tweaktown's Guide for flashing
Make sure you have a Ver.1 Motherboard and not a Ver.2, they have different BIOS.


----------



## Ruelmen

In fact i flash with @bios the F9d (the one without the mod) this one work and i save it to the second BIOS. Then i flash the modded BIOS with the procedure explain here and the intel RAID doesn't load (after detecting sata devices, the intel raid screen should show Raid compatible devices but it doesn't show it). i have directly the screen were i can see Usb devices (after that, normaly, there is the loading of windows).
I tried to restore the bios with the dualBios but it doesn't work. The bios isn't brick, i can access to it. The intel raid firmware don't want to load.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Just to make sure, have you enabled raid in bios?
Integrated peripherals> "ICH SATA Control Mode" set to "Raid(XHD)".


----------



## Ruelmen

Of course, i tested with and without XHD


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruelmen*
> 
> Of course, i tested with and without XHD


Still not sure we are talking about the same thing.









The 1st option "eXtreme Hard Drive" which can be enabled or disabled leave it at disabled.
The 2nd option "ICH SATA Control Mode" which can be IDE, RAID(xhd) or AHCI set it to RAID(xhd).

Most similar BIOS pic I could find.


----------



## Ruelmen

We talk about the same thing please believe that i know very well the working of a PC. The option PCH SATA control mode is at raid but i tried with and without XHD and it doesn't change anything. I insist the problem is with the loading of intel raid firmware. Somtimes just fiew word Intel Rapid Storage are on the screen when booting but it freeze and stay with this words on the screen.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Then the only thing I can think of is remove all drives, reset CMOS from back button and set your preferences again.
Then try connecting a drive and see if it works. If not, maybe the bios was corrupted when first flashed, reflash.
Sorry, no more ideas.


----------



## Ruelmen

Ok, i try that. thank you for your help thank you a lot.


----------



## JAM3S121

Hi I have the ud3r and i have a question

as some of you may or may not know the spacing and layout of the pci and pci-e slots in on this mobo are quite annoying, while it says it is a triple sli motherboard you can't fit 3 video cards in a mid tower at all.

In my case I have a mid tower 690 ii advanced, and i have to keep my cards right on top of eachother restricting air flow. But i plan to buy a switch 810 case, do you think I would be able to use the bottom pci-e slot and my top one with space.

the reason i can't with the 690 ii advanced is because it doesn't provide enough clearance from the psu

basically I want to use slot 1 and 3 slot on my video cards, in my current mid tower there is not enough room. Will a full tower allow this like the switch 810?


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, I own an UD7 v.1 with a I7-920, I'm not alble to manage well the dynamic Vcore!

If I set for example an Oc at 3,6ghz the Vcore in full-load (Prime95) using dynamic Vcore will be 1,20V instead if I set manually the Vcore I can stay with 1,168V


----------



## Avidean

Looking for some help! I am setting up my X58A-UD7 PC for Flight Simulator X
I will be using 2 Western Digital Velociraptors. One for the OS and the other for FSX
The current wisdom with FSX PC's is that the SATA ports should be set to IDE.
Since I am looking for Maximum HD performance in IDE mode I was wondering which
Sata ports on the board I should use and what are the appropriate Bios setting.
FSX forums talk about Enhanced IDE setting in the bios but I cannot find any referance to that
in the UD7 bios. The two HDD's I am using are WD3000GLFS for the OS and a WD6000HLHX
for FSX and they are not in any raid config. No raid involved here. Also How do I setup the Marvel drivers
for this.

I can overclock a CPU and Mem and graphics card but when it comes to storage I am clueless!
Thanks for the help


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Looking for some help! I am setting up my X58A-UD7 PC for Flight Simulator X
> I will be using 2 Western Digital Velociraptors. One for the OS and the other for FSX
> The current wisdom with FSX PC's is that the SATA ports should be set to IDE.
> Since I am looking for Maximum HD performance in IDE mode I was wondering which
> Sata ports on the board I should use and what are the appropriate Bios setting.
> FSX forums talk about Enhanced IDE setting in the bios but I cannot find any referance to that
> in the UD7 bios. The two HDD's I am using are WD3000GLFS for the OS and a WD6000HLHX
> for FSX and they are not in any raid config. No raid involved here. Also How do I setup the Marvel drivers
> for this.
> I can overclock a CPU and Mem and graphics card but when it comes to storage I am clueless!
> Thanks for the help


Im no expert on this matter. But there are a few people here that should be able to help you. When i installed my SSD recently everyone told me to stay away from the Marvell controllers and use the Intel SATA ports. This i guess would be the same for you, the Marvell ports don't seem to be any good.

Just a guess when you say Enhanced IDE, im guessing you mean ACHI. In that case just set your HDD's to ACHI mode in BIOS rather than IDE.

I would wait for an expert to confirm what i am saying however. Good luck.


----------



## NoGuru

IDE writes your data in a row and ACHI writes data where ever the head is so it can be faster in ACHI. That is what you should use, and yes the Intel ports are faster the then the Marvel. Put the drives on them and install the Intel Rapid Storage drivers.


----------



## Avidean

Thanks, I appreciate the advice.. I understand that ACHI is faster than IDE but Microsoft flight Simulator X is such a weird fish for best performance often the solutions are counter intuitive!
If I go with an IDE setup are the intel ports still the best?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the advice.. I understand that ACHI is faster than IDE but Microsoft flight Simulator X is such a weird fish for best performance often the solutions are counter intuitive!
> If I go with an IDE setup are the intel ports still the best?


Generally yes, Intel controllers are normally better.
I'm not sure why you are not setting FSX up on an SSD? That would give you the best all around performance.


----------



## ElGreco

@Avidean

I have lived something similar to your case! My only issue while using in intel ahci mode both my SATA 3 BARACUDA XT and Sata2 Ssd is the significant DROP of the burst rate of my HDD that used to be previously on the marvell controller.

Note: I would still appreciate an answer to my question below...!

See quote below pls:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Hi again,
> I just found the opportunity to change the connection of my drives to my X58a-UD7 rev 1
> SSD remains in SataII_0
> Barracuda XT 2Tb Sata3 is moved from marvell to SataII_2
> My 2 DvdRWs are now in SataII_4 and 5
> Please note that I have AHCI enabled in Sata II ports for the trim to work with my Intel G2 ssd, which makes my Barracuda XT sata3 drive also to work in AHCI mode!
> I just ran HD Tune in the Barracuda drive and the comparison between the Marvell Sata3 / IDE configuration in oposition to Sata2 / Ahci configuration gives almost same performance numbers EXCEPT the Burst Rate that has a substantial loss in Sata 2 / AHCI mode.
> It dropped from 257.3 mb/s to 172.5 mb/s!
> *Is this due to the change from sata 3 to sata 2 controller or due to the change from IDE to AHCI mode? Is this an actual performance loss or just theoretical?*
> Thanks A LOT!


----------



## Avidean

Thanks for the help. I would use an SDD but tthat would involve spending Money


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> @Avidean
> I have lived something similar to your case! My only issue while using in intel ahci mode both my SATA 3 BARACUDA XT and Sata2 Ssd is the significant DROP of the burst rate of my HDD that used to be previously on the marvell controller.
> Note: I would still appreciate an answer to my question below...!
> See quote below pls:


Did you have data on the drive and just go into the BIOS and change the setup from IDE to ACHI? If that is the case then you need to do a registry tweak to get it to work like that or do a freash install.
I will post how to do the tweak if you don't kow how but I am at work right now.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Did you have data on the drive and just go into the BIOS and change the setup from IDE to ACHI? If that is the case then you need to do a registry tweak to get it to work like that or do a freash install.
> I will post how to do the tweak if you don't kow how but I am at work right now.


Hi,

Thanks for your help offer! Yes, i had data on the hdd when i moved it from the *Sata3* marvell *IDE* mode controller to the Intel Sata2 AHCI mode controller. The registry tweak would be more than welcome


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for your help offer! Yes, i had data on the hdd when i moved it from the *Sata3* marvell *IDE* mode controller to the Intel Sata2 AHCI mode controller. The registry tweak would be more than welcome


Sorry for the late replies, been busy.
You can use the MS Fix it tool or edit the registry yourself.

Link to tool here: (link)

Regedit:

Exit all Windows-based programs.
Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
Now type Regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window. (If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.)
Locate and then click the following registry sub key:
Code:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci

In the right pane right-click Start in the Name column and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
Restart your computer
Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.


----------



## bytesaber

Not sure how this works, so I'll just post here and see.

Working with a Gigabyte UD9 motherboard. They pushed the F6 BIOS update to support 3TB and larger discs and EFI booting. It's a 2MB BIOS so it must be flashed from within Windows and not from a MS-DOS flasher. To accomplish this, I installed windows briefly to a used 320GB HDD to get a basic install working, just so that I could install and run @bios. The upgrade went great, but it was alot of work to do just for upgrading the BIOS. I was now able to setup a new installation using 3TB drives after flashing to F6. Was there a better approach?

Later, after a reboot, something happened to the BIOS that caused a checksum error. The board auto loaded a backup bios without my interaction. It reverted to the 1MB F4 bios that doesn't support 3TB drives. And I can't upgrade it because I need windows booted and working to re-flash it. So this basically traps me out of my system and I would have to repeat the above process all over again. This seems to set the stage for a very flakey setup.

Am I misunderstanding something??

Thanks,
-bytes


----------



## dinos22

have you tried flashing in DOS with a bootable USB stick?


----------



## bytesaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinos22*
> 
> have you tried flashing in DOS with a bootable USB stick?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bytesaber*
> 
> It's a 2MB BIOS so it must be flashed from within Windows and not from a MS-DOS flasher.


Is this false? Their page says to use @BIOS, which is a windows application. I have tried the FLASHSPI.EXE from a bootable USB flash drive, but the .exe reports a failure due to the size when I try. I think that only works for 1MB bios images such as F4. Not 2MB, which is the size of F6.

Am I at all accurate on any of this?
-bytes


----------



## dinos22

actually from memory there was a requirement to flash from windows at the time due to a different bios being used and ive used @BIOS a lot to flash bios files to new bios. Try to flash to latest 1MB bios first and then flash to the new one.

After you're done use ALT+F12 to copy main to backup bios once you make sure bios flashed properly and is working ok


----------



## bytesaber

OK that sounds like a plan. I'll try that next and post back later.

Thank you
-bytes


----------



## bytesaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinos22*
> 
> After you're done use ALT+F12 to copy main to backup bios once you make sure bios flashed properly and is working ok


Repeated installing windows on a smaller HDD to get @bios up and running again for the purpose of flashing to F6. Did what you said and now my backup bios is updated to F6 also. So it appears to have worked and this makes much more sense to me now. If I do lose the main bios, while running on 3TB discs in my RAID, then at least I can boot up again and fix anything if needed.

I did not know about the ALT + F12. Opened my eyes a bit more to this board. Anymore secrets?









Thank you!
-bytes


----------



## dinos22

great man

new boards use ALT+F10 command for the same process


----------



## war59312

Anyone have a video of installing a Thermaltake Frio on GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R ?

Thanks!


----------



## doyll

I'm in United Kingdom and need a replacement for my old EX58-UD3R.

Not sure which boards are best to consider. Thinking X58A-UD3r, UD5 or UD7 but thinking UD3R rev.2 might be best??

I'm having trouble finding at a reasonable price.Any suggestions of where to look?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *war59312*
> 
> Anyone have a video of installing a Thermaltake Frio on GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R ?
> Thanks!


Why do you need it ?

Just follow the instructions on the manual. Thermaltake mounting system isn't too hard to work with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'm in United Kingdom and need a replacement for my old EX58-UD3R.
> Not sure which boards are best to consider. Thinking X58A-UD3r, UD5 or UD7 but thinking UD3R rev.2 might be best??
> I'm having trouble finding at a reasonable price.Any suggestions of where to look?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes UD3R rev 2.0 is the best to consider with its 12 phases + lot of features, plus its the easiest to find amongst the three you showed (since its a popular mobo).


----------



## TLCH723

I have the UD3R version 2.0.

In May, my BIOS failed the checksum and it automatically flashed back to the backup, the FA.
I went to the gigabyte forum and told to change the CMOS battery and reflash it to the newest, the FH.
I did that and work fine...
Until yesterday and it failed again.
What should I do??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I have the UD3R version 2.0.
> In May, my BIOS failed the checksum and it automatically flashed back to the backup, the FA.
> I went to the gigabyte forum and told to change the CMOS battery and reflash it to the newest, the FH.
> I did that and work fine...
> Until yesterday and it failed again.
> What should I do??


If you are only worried by it reverting to an earlier bios on the backup....do that again and..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinos22*
> 
> After you're done use ALT+F12 to copy main to backup bios once you make sure bios flashed properly and is working ok


If you want that not to happen at all, I'm wondering if you can just buy another bios chip (around $15.00) and put it in.
I say that like that 'cause I have not tried it myself...


----------



## TLCH723

Is there a way to flash the BIOS using the Qflash??
I dont want to install window than install @BIOS to flash the new BIOS??

Cant use QFlash atm since the BIOS is bigger than 1MB.

nvm I got it. Used the FF, then boot into window then use @BIOS.

now where do you press Alt+F12??


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> More Juice=more heat. I think you are at the thresh hold of your cooler. I would not let the chip get any hotter, and you won't notice much of a difference in a few mhz..
> If you wanted to make the 4 Ghz mark just add a little vcore and/or QPI and you should be good.


My bios crashed and I was away. I came back finally bought a new GPUand after being away from the computer for a few hours, I come back to the computer crashed. When I left I had downclocked the CPU to factory and then OC'd back to my settings above. It seems that at these settings the Prime95 temps in Realtemp are showing 69-79, with the highest temps on core 1. Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## POLICE

hi!

which is the best/stable bios to X58A UD7 rev 1?


----------



## doyll

Ended up with a UD3R rev. 2 and love it. Snagged a 980 and 3x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport. But it quit booting







Just endless cycle start/stop/start/stop. So using old EX58 UD3R again. Should have a UD5 in a few days.

Any help on bios and setting is appreciated.


----------



## Pis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POLICE*
> 
> hi!
> which is the best/stable bios to X58A UD7 rev 1?


F6


----------



## par

the last bios for UD7 rev 2 is the FD14 .. it's correct?

in case, someone tested it?

maybe also modded with last oroms?

thnx


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> the last bios for UD7 rev 2 is the FD14 .. it's correct?
> in case, someone tested it?
> maybe also modded with last oroms?
> thnx


Have a look here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html


----------



## par

the last bios of that page is the FD14, but don't have the last oroms
Quote:


> IRST 11.5.0.1414
> Realteck 2.48


but to mod a bios is not a big problem.. rather I wonder if FD14 is stable or tested (?)


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> the last bios of that page is the FD14, but don't have the last oroms
> but to mod a bios is not a big problem.. rather I wonder if FD14 is stable or tested (?)


Sorry, i cannot answer that since i ve rev1 of ud7!


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Sorry, i cannot answer that since i ve rev1 of ud7!


Don't worry man! I perceived it by intuition











Anyway, on your ud7 rev 1 you are using the last bios with the last oroms?

these should be the last oroms:
Quote:


> 1. Intel® RAID ROM 11.6.0.1702
> 2. Realtek LAN ROM 2.51


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> Don't worry man! I perceived it by intuition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, on your ud7 rev 1 you are using the last bios with the last oroms?
> these should be the last oroms:


No, i am stuck at F7w. I had several adventures to survive from, related to my watercooling loop and did not want to add another parameter (new bios) in my concerns. Now that my wc setup seems to be stabilised i am strongly thinking of doing the big step and install the F9d mod bios... i just wish there was somebody who has already done this to share his experience with me.

Usually @Lsdmeasap was the guy to advice me about bioses but i dont think he has experience from f9d mod.


----------



## Pis

I wonder, what kind of improvement of F9A BIOS for ud7 rv. 1


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> No, i am stuck at F7w. I had several adventures to survive from, related to my watercooling loop and did not want to add another parameter (new bios) in my concerns.


the same for me.. without watercooling, but with other problems..

with more time, I want try the last bios, modded with last oroms, on my UD7 rev 2 .. but not now

if, in the meantime, someone else does ... it's better


----------



## BaLLoCks420

Hey guys, Ive been looking around and can't seem to find the differences in UD7 rev 1.0 and 2.0(other than power phase reduction). the reason I'm so curious is that my rev 1.0 took a dump a few months back (looks like the 24 pin is fried in two spots) and I'm just getting around to calling gigabyte about a warranty solution. I was thinking they might send me a rev 2.0 board back... If you might be able to shed some light on the differences or have any tips about warranty services on the board all help/info is much appreciated.


----------



## par

NEW official bios for UD7 rev 2

2012/11/09

FD

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3527#bios

what is the date of FD14? I was not able to find it..

I wonder if this new FD (official) contains the updates of FD14 (beta)


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pis*
> 
> I wonder, what kind of improvement of F9A BIOS for ud7 rv. 1


I've had strange overclocking issues with the F9A on my Rev.1 for some reason. Everytime i change the Multiplier to x21 it auto down clocks it back to x20. Gave up messing around with it in the end.


----------



## ElGreco

I just finished upgrading my X58a-ud7 rev1 bios from F7w to F9d mod found here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html

First i had to use @Bios tool to update to F9a found at gigabyte site. I prefer Q-flash as @Lsdmeasap recommends, BUT due to the size difference between F7w and F9 bioses, this was the only tool to do the job.

After F9a was installed ok, i used Q-Flash to update to f9d mod with marvell update.

Everyhting seems ok, EXCEPT one thing... it boots extremely fast, so fast that occasionaly i got a stange whitish distorted screen for a few secs when i press the start button. I think/hope to have solved this by putting HDD detection delay from zero to 1sec.


----------



## kikicoco1334

I was wondering if y'all have a X58A-OC thread at all?
or because there really isn't enough people have that board no one is really making a modded bios for them?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> I was wondering if y'all have a X58A-OC thread at all?
> or because there really isn't enough people have that board no one is really making a modded bios for them?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1011789/official-x58a-oc-owners-club-info

Not enough of us I think....


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> I was wondering if y'all have a X58A-OC thread at all?
> or because there really isn't enough people have that board no one is really making a modded bios for them?


Are you sure you have checked the link i posted above?

All moded gigabyte bioses can be found here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html

For your case I think this is the one you are looking for...
X58A-OC Bios F5e MOD Complete


----------



## Pis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> I've had strange overclocking issues with the F9A on my Rev.1 for some reason. Everytime i change the Multiplier to x21 it auto down clocks it back to x20. Gave up messing around with it in the end.


I guess I stick with F6, I have unstable power issue with F7 BIOS lol


----------



## par

bios mod x58a-ud7 rev. 2

FD (last bios, official, release date 09/11/2012)

1. Intel® RAID ROM 11.6.0.1702 (original: 10.6.0.1091)
2. Realtek LAN ROM 2.51 (original: 2.33)
3. JMicron ROM v.1.07.28 (original: 1.07.06)

link bios (no mod) of gigabyte site
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3527#bios

link bios mod
http://db.tt/YumfPLQM

PS

for now I still have not had time to try it


----------



## Avidean

I started fiddling with my Multiplier and voltage to try to get better than 4.2ghz out of my i7 920 because I am an FSX freak and instead of building a new machine in persuit of 5ghz I decided to see what I could get out of my good old i7 920. Surprisingly I got to 4.66ghz. I does BSOD after running FSX for a while but the temps are low (arround 50 in realtemp with a 40% to 50% load) and the Voltage is 1.5 Its water cooled so I believe that there is still head room. I am not very knowledgeable about OCing. I do it because of FSX and I was hoping you experts could give me further direction with this. First off, is there a way from within windows to copy and paste all of the bios setting so that I don't have to enter the bios and transcribe everything to show you guys where I am at.

Thanks


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> I've had strange overclocking issues with the F9A on my Rev.1 for some reason. Everytime i change the Multiplier to x21 it auto down clocks it back to x20. Gave up messing around with it in the end.


I am a real newbie in oc, but could it be some Turbo setting you have to adjust, to prevent this downclock from happening?

F9D MODED works great at me until now... extremely fast boot but with no overclock tried.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> I started fiddling with my Multiplier and voltage to try to get better than 4.2ghz out of my i7 920 because I am an FSX freak and instead of building a new machine in persuit of 5ghz I decided to see what I could get out of my good old i7 920. Surprisingly I got to 4.66ghz. I does BSOD after running FSX for a while but the temps are low (arround 50 in realtemp with a 40% to 50% load) and the Voltage is 1.5 Its water cooled so I believe that there is still head room. I am not very knowledgeable about OCing. I do it because of FSX and I was hoping you experts could give me further direction with this. First off, is there a way from within windows to copy and paste all of the bios setting so that I don't have to enter the bios and transcribe everything to show you guys where I am at.
> Thanks


Your system is a little bit "strange". Dual channel memory in triple channel mobo, 1.5v on the cpu, well above the max recommended by intel and FSX that is using 100% of your cpu core (whatever that is). I am a newbie in oc, but i think that. all of the above are nice ingredients for a nice BSOD. Perhaps i am wrong... perhaps not.

I am in the FS community for quite a few years and all my friends mention that a 4GHz oc is quite ok for FS9 at least and perhaps FSX. Still everybody recommends i7-2600 or 2700 with H100 overclocked to 5GHz to see quite a difference in frames.


----------



## Avidean

First off, is there a way from within windows to copy and paste all of the bios setting so that I don't have to enter the bios and transcribe everything to show you guys where I am at?????

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> First off, is there a way from within windows to copy and paste all of the bios setting so that I don't have to enter the bios and transcribe everything to show you guys where I am at?????
> Thanks


No. Even with UEFI boards you can only take screenshots. You could change the settings in the template below to yours and post it if you wish to share/discuss settings.
Quote:


> Advanced CPU Features:
> CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [20x]
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Enabled]
> CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
> CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
> C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled] << Disabled if you do not use Vmware or Virtual PC Programs
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]
> 
> Uncore & QPI Features:
> QPI Link Speed .............................. x36
> Uncore Frequency .......................... (Always 2x memory Multi or 2x +1)
> Isonchronous Frequency ..................[Enabled]
> 
> Standard Clock Control:
> Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
> BCLK Frequency (MHz) .....................
> PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [100]
> 
> C.I.A.2 [Disabled]
> 
> Advanced Clock Control:
> CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
> PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
> CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
> IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
> 
> Advanced DRAM Features:
> Performance Enhance ...................... [Standard]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [AUTO]
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual]
> 
> Channel A + B + C
> 
> Channel A Timing Settings:
> ##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
> CAS Latency Time ......................
> tRCD .......................................
> tRP .........................................
> tRAS .......................................
> 
> Below values may be left in Auto if you like, generally this is fine. For those users who DO Set advanced timings manually, please see some of my thoughts and findings about these settings and rules here
> XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Gigabyte EX58-UD5/Extreme Discussion Thread
> 
> ##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
> tRC ........................................ (Should be = tRAS + tRP or above for stability)
> tRRD .......................................
> tWTR ...................................... (Must be Write to Read Delay/Same Rank - (tWL + 4)
> tWR ........................................
> tWTP ....................................... (tWTP Must = tWR + tWL + 4)
> tWL ........................................ (tWL Must be CAS Latency -1)
> tRFC .......................................
> tRTP .......................................
> tFAW ......................................
> Command Rate (CMD) ................
> 
> ##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
> Round Trip Latency ...................
> 
> B2B CAS Delay ..........................
> 
> Advanced Voltage Control:
> 
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration ................. [Disabled]
> CPU Vcore ...............................
> QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............
> CPU PLL 1.800v .......................
> 
> MCH/ICH
> PCIE 1.500v ...........................
> QPI PLL 1.100v .......................
> IOH Core 1.100v .....................
> ICH I/O 1.500v .......................
> ICH Core 1.1v ........................
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage 1.500v ..............
> DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


----------



## Avidean

Thank you very much. I will follow your suggestion.
I am just waiting for the new memory that I order
from Newegg:

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US

It was very cheap but apparently has great OC potential.

Once I get it and fiddle about with it, I will post setting and see If you guys can't help me get 4.62ghz stable.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> I am a real newbie in oc, but could it be some Turbo setting you have to adjust, to prevent this downclock from happening?
> F9D MODED works great at me until now... extremely fast boot but with no overclock tried.


No its nothing to do with Turbo. Tried it in both on and off with same results. I was using all the exact same settings i used to hit 4.2 on my previous BIOS, it just didn't want to know with the F9A for some reason. Ended up with different settings and 4.18 instead so no bigy. Gave up trying to get the 21x to stick in the end.


----------



## Avidean

OK, Stupid question No.1 of what likely will be many.

My new memory arrived today from Newegg.

2 x 4GB Modules.

Currently I am using 4 x 2GB modules

So the question is when there are only 2 mondules

which 2 slots on the UD7 do they go in?

and are there other things I should be concerned about?


----------



## Pis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> OK, Stupid question No.1 of what likely will be many.
> My new memory arrived today from Newegg.
> 2 x 4GB Modules.
> Currently I am using 4 x 2GB modules
> So the question is when there are only 2 mondules
> which 2 slots on the UD7 do they go in?
> and are there other things I should be concerned about?


Refer to the manual ^^


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys question!

I have 3 2GB G SKILL PC 10600 sticks. I wanted to get more ram to make it 12gb. Can I fill the other 3 dim slots with different ram but 10600 or higher rating ram?

I want to keep up the tri-layer speed benefits. What's the best thing to do? I know this board is best in 3's when it comes to ram what is the best route so I get the speed benefits. Newegg has sick deals right now for today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Not sure on that one? What you could try is reinstalling the latest Intel INF drivers, but use the -overall flag in command prompt. Get the latest here, you want first link exe
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816
> Then, rename the exe file to inf.exe just for ease of use. Then put the inf.exe into a folder and open a command prompt from that folder (hold shift, left click) and then from the command prompt enter the following.
> inf.exe -overall
> By request on another forum! This is not tested, but should be fine as always, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GA-X58A-UD7 Rev. 1.0 F9d Complete MOD*
> Intel RAID ROM >> 11.5.0.1111
> RealTek LAN >> 2.45
> J.Micron ROM >> 1.07.28
> Marvell >> BIOS Version 1.0.0.1033 / Firmware 2.2.0.1125
> ^^ Set Marvell Firmware Setting mode in BIOS to "Force" Flash to update, after loading optimized and rebooting back to BIOS. Then on next reboot Marvell Firmware will be updated before windows loads (On the IRQ Screen you'll see it at the top of the page) ^^
> *New Version Added, if you downloaded old toss it and use this new one!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?n3qnyn6neaiy27d << *New File, modified with incorrect version previously! Qflash Checksum = 6100


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys I have an gigabyte x58a-ud5 rev 2 motherboard with 3 sticks of 2gb PC3-10600 ram.

I was thinking of upgrading. Can I get 2 more sticks of 4gb or does it need to be 3 sticks of the same type (2gb) to keep tri layer?

Or can I get 3 sticks of 4 or 6gb ram instead of 2gb sticks? Will this cause any performance / stability issues. Ram seems really cheap now so I figured an upgrade would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Get three matched sticks. Not saying you'd definitely have problems, you may not, but three matched sticks should work together without issue. Can always sell your old ones to someone below you in the silicon consuming chain..









I'd be inclined to 3 sticks of 4GB....but I'm not certain if that is easier on the IMC than 6 x 2 GB or no... I just favour matched sticks.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Get three matched sticks. Not saying you'd definitely have problems, you may not, but three matched sticks should work together without issue. Can always sell your old ones to someone below you in the silicon consuming chain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be inclined to 3 sticks of 4GB....but I'm not certain if that is easier on the IMC than 6 x 2 GB or no... I just favour matched sticks.


Thanks for your advice!!! With my setup do you think there would be a big difference if I get 3 x 4gb vs 3 x 6 or 8gb? Also whats your opinion on speed would 10600 be fine like I currently have or is it worth it to get faster ram? So far I am not even seeing a benefit of my GTX 690

I was looking at something like this:
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=264

or getting another
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=110


----------



## alancsalt

Well, sure ram is cheap, but only a few tasks can take advantage of large amounts of ram. I didn't bother going to 12GB myself, because mainly I'm a gamer that does a bit of graphic art (photoshop) on the side. The bragging rights are good but real life benefits may not be noticeable. Usually have to raise the volts to the imc to get it all recognised..IIRC (QPI/VTT volts I'm thinking, maybe 1.3v or thereabouts/)

The thing that would benefit your 690 most is a gruntier processor. A single card is happy with 4GHz. SLI loves more. Yours is a dual GPU card. See in this Techspot article how they are checking whether the cpu is 100% utilised or not. If it is and your GPU is less than 100%, then it's your cpu holding you back I'd think. Not usually ram AFAIK.

I'm no expert though. I'd hope if there are errors in my thinking here someone more knowledgable can chime in and say so.

Not that I'm immune to extravagant purchases for small gains. A lot of us do that.


----------



## doyll

I agree. 6GB is plenty for most us.

I have 12GB (3x 4GB) but only because it was only £40 when I was upgrading to my UD5 & 980 and had to get more RAM or cannibalize my UD3R & 920 system rendering it inoperative.

Experts are "has-been drips under pressure"









Ex = has been
spert = drip under pressure


----------



## ezveedub

I actually had six sticks of DDR totaling 12Gbs (three dual channel kits of the same brand and type), but I eventually took out three sticks, bringing me back to 6gbs. I would have some oddball errors and issues with all six DDR slots populated. Once I went back to three slots of DDR, no issues have ever occurred again. I may try a 12gb triple channel set of three sticks later though.


----------



## bammaboy

Hi everyone









I just have a few questions about Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 rev 1.0.
Can this motherboard support Intel Xeon E5530? I have engineering sample of this cpu with B0 stepping.

When I start up a computer on the post screen on the motherboard shows C1,C3, 02,18,25 and stays on error 25 just for a few seconds and then repeat again and again..
I really do not know which bios is on the motherboard, maybe bios can not handle this procesor right now, may be i just need to update bios, but i can not because there is no signal on my monitor.

If anyone knows anything about this problem, i would really appreciate if you share your experiance with me


----------



## doyll

All I can find indicates no support on rev.1 but rev.2 board does. Sorry.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bammaboy*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a few questions about Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 rev 1.0.
> Can this motherboard support Intel Xeon E5530? I have engineering sample of this cpu with B0 stepping.
> When I start up a computer on the post screen on the motherboard shows C1,C3, 02,18,25 and stays on error 25 just for a few seconds and then repeat again and again..
> I really do not know which bios is on the motherboard, maybe bios can not handle this procesor right now, may be i just need to update bios, but i can not because there is no signal on my monitor.
> If anyone knows anything about this problem, i would really appreciate if you share your experiance with me


Latest bios for you would be F8b, found here:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html

Perhaps you should give it a try...









EDIT:
Unfortunately here your cpu is not listed
http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3304


----------



## bammaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Latest bios for you would be F8b, found here:
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html
> Perhaps you should give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Unfortunately here your cpu is not listed
> http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3304


Thanks for reply









another question, what is difference between v 1.0 and 2.0?? I know that rev 2.0 has 16 phase, but that is the only difference I found.


----------



## bammaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> All I can find indicates no support on rev.1 but rev.2 board does. Sorry.


I just found that ASUS SABERTOOTH x58 support xeon W series, but it is not listed on asus web page. So, I am hopping that I will, after the flashing the newest bios, will succed.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bammaboy*
> 
> I just found that ASUS SABERTOOTH x58 support xeon W series, but it is not listed on asus web page. So, I am hopping that I will, after the flashing the newest bios, will succed.


I have no idea how old your current bios is, but after a certain revision gigabyte bioses doubled in size. So, if you have one of the old bioses and want to upgrade to a new bigger size one, the only way to do that is by using @Bios utility.

Still, as stated here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-how-qflash-guide.html

with the exception of the above case (transition to higher size bios), it is preferred to use QFLASH from within your bios (transition between same size bioses)

And also dont forget the "Keep DMI Data: DISABLED" during the update phase!

Good luck


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, sure ram is cheap, but only a few tasks can take advantage of large amounts of ram. I didn't bother going to 12GB myself, because mainly I'm a gamer that does a bit of graphic art (photoshop) on the side. The bragging rights are good but real life benefits may not be noticeable. Usually have to raise the volts to the imc to get it all recognised..IIRC (QPI/VTT volts I'm thinking, maybe 1.3v or thereabouts/)
> The thing that would benefit your 690 most is a gruntier processor. A single card is happy with 4GHz. SLI loves more. Yours is a dual GPU card. See in this Techspot article how they are checking whether the cpu is 100% utilised or not. If it is and your GPU is less than 100%, then it's your cpu holding you back I'd think. Not usually ram AFAIK.
> I'm no expert though. I'd hope if there are errors in my thinking here someone more knowledgable can chime in and say so.
> Not that I'm immune to extravagant purchases for small gains. A lot of us do that.


Thanks for the input Alcansalt, I think what I will most likely do is sell the 690 at a loss ($900) of $150 and go back to the GTX 460 and upgrade the proc instead. The funny thing is that I really do not see much of a difference except in games like Skyrim with the 690. It is a bit smoother but it is not substantial. on my O/C'd proc of 4ghz,, what I will do is see how I can do in order to check where my bottleneck is.

SSD drive vs SATA?
Upgrade of the I7-930 ( I really thought that it being O/C to 4ghz woudl help)
Upgrade the 460 to a 670 instead of the 690.

All in all if I did have 3 monitors I would keep the 690 but it does not seem to make sense. Ram wise, based off what everyone wrote it may not be worth getting 3 more 2GB G.Skill dimms as some people seemed to have issues.


----------



## ryman546

hey all i quit computers for about a year and now i come back and dont remember jack ****. I'm trying to overclock my i7 930 with a x58a-ud9 motherboard on F4 bios. Anyone know a guide or where to start on this mobo? I'm trying to bascially overclock my cpu. Its currently at factory settings i believe.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryman546*
> 
> hey all i quit computers for about a year and now i come back and dont remember jack ****. I'm trying to overclock my i7 930 with a x58a-ud9 motherboard on F4 bios. Anyone know a guide or where to start on this mobo? I'm trying to bascially overclock my cpu. Its currently at factory settings i believe.


First page, first post of this thread under the "Guides" link..


----------



## Avidean

I shortened the post. Yea to much info! Anyway I am hoping that Someone , Anyone can spot a vailue that I might be able to tweak to get it stable. Or spot somehing that is clearly out of wack..........

So no doubt I am way behind the times, however I am hoping to find help here. I am looking for 4.6ghz stable on my i7 920 on my UD7.
I OC for FSX and I can run it at 4.6 from anywhere from 10 mins to 30 mins before it crashed to BSOD. I believe with some tweeking I can get 4.6 stable.
I think the i7 920 I own is a rare one. I once got a 32,000 plus score on 3Dmark06 on a UD3 and created quote a fuss on on sit that I do not remember.
I have transcribed ALL of the BIOS setting and included them and a Photo and transcription of the BSOD error and phot of my memory in the hope the you guys can help me get 4.6+ stable/ Right now I cannot afford upgrades!

BIOS SETTINGS:

Corsair Memory.png 736k .png file


IMG_20121121_123954.jpg 173k .jpg file
>MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)
>M.I.T Current Status......................[Press Enter]
>Advanced Frequency Setting...........[Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21x]
CPU Frequency 4.62GHz (220x21)
Advanced CPU Core Features...............[Press Enter]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Enabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

QPI Clock Ratio................................[auto]
QPI Link Speed .............................. 7.92 GHz
Unicore Clock Ratio...........................[x16]
Uncore Frequency .......................... .3520MHz

>>>>>Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... [220]
Extreme Memory Profile (XPM)...........[Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).........[8.0]
Memory Frequency (MHz) 1066..........[1760]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [Auto]

>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[700mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [700mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

>Advanced Memory Settings..........[Press Enter]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [8.0]
Memory Frequency (MHz) 1066...........1760
Performance Enhance ...................... [Standard]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Quick]
Profile DDR Voltage............................1.5v
Profile QPI Voltage.............................1.175v
Channel Interleaving 6....................[Auto]
Rank Interleaving 4....................[Auto]

>>>>>>Channel A
Channel A Timing Settings..................[Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time 8..........[ 9]
tRCD 8..........[ 9]
tRP 8..........[ 9]
tRAS 20........[ 27]
>>>>> Channel A Advanced Timing Control
tRC 27........[Auto]
tRRD 4..........[Auto]
tWTR 4..........[Auto]
tWR 8..........[Auto]
tWTP 19........[Auto]
tWL 7..........[Auto]
tRFC 60........[Auto]
tRTP 4..........[Auto]
tFAW 20........[Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) 2..........[Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay -..........[Auto]
Round Trip Latency 61........[Auto]

Channel A Turnaround Settings...........[Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel A Reads Followed by Reads
Different DIMMs 6.........[Auto]
Different Ranks 5.........[Auto]
On The Same Rank 1.........[Auto]
>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed by Writes
Different Dimms 6........[Auto]
Different Ranks 6.........[Auto]
On The Same Rank 1.........[Auto]

>>>>>>Channel B (not identical to channel A?)
Channel B Timing Settings..................[Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time 8..........[ 9]
tRCD 8..........[ 9]
tRP 8..........[ 9]
tRAS 20........[ 27]
>>>>> Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC 27........[Auto]
tRRD 4..........[Auto]
tWTR 4..........[Auto]
tWR 8..........[Auto]
tWTP 19........[Auto]
tWL 7..........[Auto]
tRFC 60........[Auto]
tRTP 4..........[Auto]
tFAW 20........[Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) 1..........[2]
>>>>> Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay -..........[Auto]
Round Trip Latency 62........[Auto]

Channel B Turnaround Settings...........[Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel B Reads Followed by Reads
Different DIMMs 6.........[Auto]
Different Ranks 5.........[Auto]
On The Same Rank 1.........[Auto]
>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed by Writes
Different Dimms 6........[Auto]
Different Ranks 6.........[Auto]
On The Same Rank 1.........[Auto]

>>>>>>Channel C (Identical to Channel B)
Channel C Timing Settings..................[Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel B Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time 8..........[ 9]
tRCD 8..........[ 9]
tRP 8..........[ 9]
tRAS 20........[ 27]
>>>>> Channel B Advanced Timing Control
tRC 27........[Auto]
tRRD 4..........[Auto]
tWTR 4..........[Auto]
tWR 8..........[Auto]
tWTP 19........[Auto]
tWL 7..........[Auto]
tRFC 60........[Auto]
tRTP 4..........[Auto]
tFAW 20........[Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) 1..........[2]
>>>>> Channel A Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay -..........[Auto]
Round Trip Latency 62........[Auto]

Channel C Turnaround Settings...........[Press Enter]
>>>>>Channel C Reads Followed by Reads
Different DIMMs 6.........[Auto]
Different Ranks 5.........[Auto]
On The Same Rank 1.........[Auto]
>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed by Writes
Different Dimms 6........[Auto]
Different Ranks 6.........[Auto]
On The Same Rank 1.........[Auto]

>Advanced Voltage Settings
******Mother Board Voltage Control******
Voltage Type Normal Current
>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Standard]
CPU Vcore 1.22500V [1.50000V]
x Dynamic Vcore (DVID) +0.00000V Auto
QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.175V [1.255V]
CPU PLL 1.800V [Auto]
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE 1.500v [Auto]
QPI PLL 1.100v [Auto]
IOH Core 1.100v [Auto]
ICH I/O 1.500v [Auto]
ICH Core 1.100v [Auto]
>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v [1.620V]
DRAM Termination 0.750v [Auto]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [Auto]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [Auto]

> Miscellaneous Settings
Isochronous Support [Enabled]
Virtualisation Technology [Enabled]

BIOS Version FD9
BCLK 220.0X MHz
CPU Frequency 4621.XX MHz
Memory Frequency 1760.XX MHz
Total Memory Size 8192 MB

CPU Temperature 38.0 C

Vcore 1.456V
DRAM Voltage 1.600V

>Standard CMOS Features

>Advanced BIOS Features

>Integrated Peripherals

>Power Manager

>PC Health Status
Reset Case Open Status [Disabled]
Case Open Yes
Vcore 1.476V
DDR15V 1.600V
+3.3V 2.992V
+5V 4.945V
+12v 12.429V
Current System Temperature 46 C
Current CPU Temperature 38 C
Current MCH Temperature 56 C
Current CPU Fan Speed 1310RPM
Current System Fan2 Speed 0 RPM
Current Power Fan Speed 1483RPM
Current System Fan1 Speed 0 RPM
CPU Warning Temperature [Disabled]
CPU Fan Fail Warning [Disabled]
CPU Smart FAN Control [Enabled]
CPU Smart FAN Mode [Auto]


----------



## jakstak

Hi,
My x58 ud7 has that bloody marvel sata controller on board and ive read ages ago its pretty useless for sata 3 hdds
I had hoped like others that maybe ther would be a firmware update that fixed the marvell slow speeds etc
Whats the chance i can run 2 ssds in raid0 on this board using the sata3 marvell chip??
If its still slower than the sata 2 chip on board can anyone point me to a basic 2 chan pcie raid card that will do raid0 and not cost a fortune
Thanks in advance








JS


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> I am looking for 4.6ghz stable on my i7 920 on my UD7.


4.6GHz is an enormous OC for an i7 920. What sort of cooling is this with?

Anyway, you may want to decrease CPU PLL voltage and increase VTT and QPI PLL somewhat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakstak*
> 
> Whats the chance i can run 2 ssds in raid0 on this board using the sata3 marvell chip??


And be notably faster than the Intel ICH10R SATA II ports?

Zero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakstak*
> 
> If its still slower than the sata 2 chip on board can anyone point me to a basic 2 chan pcie raid card that will do raid0 and not cost a fortune
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS


Most of the controllers on cheap PCI-E raid cards use the same third party chips that are found on many motherboards, and even if you could find a capable controller, anything with a PCI-E 1x interface would be limited by the PCI-E bandwidth.

It's nearly impossible to find an inexpensive PCI-E SATA controller card that can outperform Intel SATA II without spending quite a bit of money. You are looking at ~150 dollars to have enough of an improvement to have a shot at making it worthwhile.


----------



## Avidean

Blameless,

Thanks for the reply. I will try your suggestion when I get a chance.
I am using a Koolance 1000w watercooling system. It will run for a while
at 4.62ghz I get BSOD anywhere from 2 or 3 mins to 15 or 20 mins running
Microsoft Flight Sim X with greedy addons! I think this CPU is something special.
When I had more time and it was on a UD3 I made it through a full 3DMARK06 benchmark
at 4.6ghz and got a 3DMARK06 Score of around 32000. I couldn't believe my eye's.

If I knew what I wa doing I think it would go higher.

Thanks


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> And be notably faster than the Intel ICH10R SATA II ports?
> Zero.
> Most of the controllers on cheap PCI-E raid cards use the same third party chips that are found on many motherboards, and even if you could find a capable controller, anything with a PCI-E 1x interface would be limited by the PCI-E bandwidth.
> It's nearly impossible to find an inexpensive PCI-E SATA controller card that can outperform Intel SATA II without spending quite a bit of money. You are looking at ~150 dollars to have enough of an improvement to have a shot at making it worthwhile.


Ah ok thanks for the reply, guess ill be saving for a decent raid card then


----------



## kirkman

So is the marvel controller useless on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5? I see that it only capable of 500mbs- but how does it function in real world with the latest SSD's? I heard it isn't really reliable, is that true? What about software updates, I wonder if that might help any? Thanks!


----------



## kirkman

Wait a second, this is a rev 2.0 board, according to gigbytes own website this is 6gbs capable... hmm, is this a typo on the gigabyte site? "
Yet another onboard feature of GIGABYTE motherboards are Marvell's SE9128 chips for high-speed SATA Revision 3.0 compatibility, delivering superfast 6Gbps"

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman*
> 
> Wait a second, this is a rev 2.0 board, according to gigbytes own website this is 6gbs capable... hmm, is this a typo on the gigabyte site? "
> Yet another onboard feature of GIGABYTE motherboards are Marvell's SE9128 chips for high-speed SATA Revision 3.0 compatibility, delivering superfast 6Gbps"
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov


i think same marvell controller is used also in rev 1 !


----------



## BennyGee

Hi All,
Just picked up my UD7 rev 1 as a chrissie present for myself and been lurking the thread for a few weeks getting a grasp on its in and outs.
Used to OC an AMD 5200+ on a M59SLI.
Anyway heres what ive come up with as my first OC

Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:25x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.0 (160*25)
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................:Enabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):5.76
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:Auto
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3800
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:160
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:10
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
Performance Enhance........................:Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.15
Channel Interleaving.......................:auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:auto
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time...........................:7
tRCD.......................................:7
tRP........................................:7
tRAS.......................................:20
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:a
tRRD ......................................:u
tWTR ......................................:t
tWR........................................:o
tWTP.......................................:a
tWL........................................:u
tRFC.......................................:t
tRTP.......................................:o
tFAW.......................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:auto

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration.......................:auto
CPU Vcore..................................:1.3
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:disabled
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.375
CPU PLL....................................:1.8
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE.......................................:
QPI PLL....................................:
IOH Core...................................:
ICH I/O....................................:
ICH Core...................................:
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................:enabled
Virtualization Technology..................:enabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/2636896
http://valid.canardpc.com/2636896

So yeah no idea where im gonna take this rig ive not seen too much data on the 960, maybe 4.3 on air? i dunno
Any tips and ideas would be cool though this thread is sure to have a mountain of insight.

Cheers.


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakstak*
> 
> Hi,
> My x58 ud7 has that bloody marvel sata controller on board and ive read ages ago its pretty useless for sata 3 hdds
> I had hoped like others that maybe ther would be a firmware update that fixed the marvell slow speeds etc
> Whats the chance i can run 2 ssds in raid0 on this board using the sata3 marvell chip??
> If its still slower than the sata 2 chip on board can anyone point me to a basic 2 chan pcie raid card that will do raid0 and not cost a fortune
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS


Ive found a raid card i think will be ok on my ud7, does anyone use these cards?
http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/storagecomponents/Pages/LSISAS9212-4i4e.aspx
Anyone tell me if its going to be ok for 2 ssds?
Thanks








Jak

EDIT
Well i got the card and the speeds are great, fk u marvell u cheap piece of crap
Around 750 up to 990, Now i love my UD7 again lol
Still interested if any one else uses this controller on there UD7


----------



## Stexred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakstak*
> 
> Ive found a raid card i think will be ok on my ud7, does anyone use these cards?
> http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/storagecomponents/Pages/LSISAS9212-4i4e.aspx
> Anyone tell me if its going to be ok for 2 ssds?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak
> 
> EDIT
> Well i got the card and the speeds are great, fk u marvell u cheap piece of crap
> Around 750 up to 990, Now i love my UD7 again lol
> Still interested if any one else uses this controller on there UD7


nice can you post some screenshots with those values ?
use some ssd program like CrystalDiskMark or ATTO Disk Benchmark


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stexred*
> 
> nice can you post some screenshots with those values ?
> use some ssd program like CrystalDiskMark or ATTO Disk Benchmark


Hi, Im still messing around with the card but i have done some tests
Heres what im getting with ATTO


Still needs a bit of tweeking tho, im waiting on a backup battery so i can use the cache
JS


----------



## Stexred

nice Jakstak
and what ssd drives do you have btw?


----------



## Mark the Bold

Anybody having issues with USB drivers for Windows 8?

I cannot get any thumb drive or portable usb hard drive to be recognized.

Works just fine in Windows 7 on another laptop and previously on my rig with Windows 7.

I know this has something to do with Windows 8 and my ex58-ud3r Rev. 1.6 motherboard.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stexred*
> 
> nice Jakstak
> and what ssd drives do you have btw?


Hi,








The SSDS im using are OCZ Agility 3 120gb, I have to say there not the best but run ok on the LSI card
JS


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice to see this thread is still in top gear.


----------



## doyll

1366 is a very good CPU and X58A-UDxx are great motherboard!


----------



## Avidean

My i7 920 is FSX stable at 4.62GHZ on X58A-UD7








and never goes above 70 degrees


----------



## doyll

I need to OC mine. I just don't know how. I've never done it.
I have an EX58-UD3R with a 920 a mate setup for me at 3.55GHz, a Cogage Arrow, and a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme just setting.
And my X58A-UD5 with 980 running stock under a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with TY-143 fans.. poor thing can't get above 50c and then the fans are only spinning 950rpm.
Pretty sad isn't it.








No, it's pathetic.


----------



## Imprezzion

Count me in guys









Code:



Code:


[Size=5][B][U]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/Size]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U]

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter][/B]

CPU Clock Ratio.......................21x..:
CPU Frequency ......................4.2..(GHz):
[B]> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter][/B]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech.............Enabled.....:
CPU Cores Enabled.......................All...:
CPU Multi Threading.......................Enabled.:
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..................Enabled..:
C3/C6/C7 State Support....................Enabled.:
CPU Thermal Monitor.......................Enabled.:
CPU EIST Function.........................Enabled.:
Bi-Directional PROCHOT....................Enabled.:

QPI Clock Ratio.........................x36...:
QPI Link Speed......................7.2..(GHz):
Uncore Clock Ratio.....................x17....:
Uncore Frequency.....................3400.(MHz):
[B]>>>>> Standard Clock Control[/B]
Base Clock(BCLK) Control................Enabled...:
BCLK Frequency(MHz).......................200.:
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)............Disabled.:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)............x8.:
Memory Frequency(MHz).....................1600.:
PCI Express Frequency(MHz)................102.:
[B]>>>>> Advanced Clock Control[/B]
CPU Clock Drive (mV)......................1000.:
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)..............1000.:
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................Auto.:
IOH Clock Skew (ps).......................Auto.:

[B]> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)............Disabled.:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)............x8.:
Memory Frequency(MHz).....................1600.:
Performance Enhance.......................Standard.:
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:
Profile DDR Voltage.......................1.5v.:
Profile QPI Voltage.......................1.175v.:
Channel Interleaving.......................:
Rank Interleaving..........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control[/B]
Cas Latency Time..........................6.:
tRCD.....................................7..:
tRP.......................................7.:
tRAS.....................................21..:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control[/B]
tRC........................................:
tRRD ......................................:
tWTR ......................................:
tWR........................................:
tWTP.......................................:
tWL........................................:
tRFC......................................88.:
tRTP.......................................:
tFAW.......................................:
Command Rate (CMD) .....1...................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control[/B]
B2B CAS Delay..............................:
Round Trip Latency.........................:

[B]> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:
[B]>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes[/B]
Different DIMMs............................:
Different Ranks............................:
On The Same Rank...........................:

[B]> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU[/B]
LoadLine Calibration............Level 2...........:
CPU Vcore................................1.38125v..:
xDynamic Vcore(DVID)......................Disabled.:
QPI/VTT Voltage...........................1.355v.:
CPU PLL...................................Auto.:
[B]>>> MCH/ICH[/B]
PCIE......................................Auto.:
QPI PLL...................................Auto.:
IOH Core..................................Auto.:
ICH I/O....................................Auto:
ICH Core..................................Auto.:
[B]>>> Dram[/B]
DRAM Voltage...............................1.7200v:
DRAM Termination...........................:
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:

[B]> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter][/B]

Isochronous Support........................Enabled:
Virtualization Technology...............Disabled...:

[b]GOOC 2010 WWF Rev.2 Settings Only[/b]

GOOC Lean Mode.............................:
GOOC extreme clock.........................:
GOOC extreme temp..........................:

Stuff I didn't fill in are stock / Auto.

Not 100% sure my RAM timings are going to hold up to long term stressing so i'll probably tweak / stress that for a while.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2676286


----------



## kirkman

GA-X58A-OC?

Wondering if anyone knows if the GA-X58A-OC Sata III ports actually work properly on these or if it's that same fake marvell junk controller again that gigabyte came up with on the UD5?

Still having some annoying USB fail issues on on of my GA-X58A-UD5's, even after clean install- income tax return has arrived. : )

Yes, the OC board doesn't have much USB support, but hopefully what it does have will work.

Given this may be one of the last choices left for the socket 1366 CPU, thinking about possibly picking one up, still a few left out there..

Thanks!


----------



## jakstak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirkman*
> 
> GA-X58A-OC?
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows if the GA-X58A-OC Sata III ports actually work properly on these or if it's that same fake marvell junk controller again that gigabyte came up with on the UD5?
> 
> Still having some annoying USB fail issues on on of my GA-X58A-UD5's, even after clean install- income tax return has arrived. : )
> 
> Yes, the OC board doesn't have much USB support, but hopefully what it does have will work.
> 
> Given this may be one of the last choices left for the socket 1366 CPU, thinking about possibly picking one up, still a few left out there..
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Kirkman,
If you look back a few pages i asked the same question as you did, I kinda new that ther marvell chip was **** but like you wanted to know for sure,
A single ssd on my marvell sata3 did 300ish a pair in raid0 did 500ish, On the intel ports sata 2 a single ssd did around 400ish and a pair in raid0 did around 650ish,
I then spied an lsi 9212 on ebay sata3 6gps cost me 85 quid brand new, on this i an getting 800 writes and 1000 reads,
Its such a shame as the mobo has several annoying things, like my sli was at 2 times 16, adding the raid to my 3dr pcie brought my second gpu down to 8x grrrr
I will at some point see if there is a Giga mobo that has at least 3 full 16x lanes and not 2 shared over 4 slots pfffft
Now i have a decent raid setup the mobo really runs well, I just wish they had added another pcie chip n threw marvell in the bin,
It is still a very good board tho, most of these niggles i have are on 75% of boards now days,
JS


----------



## Avidean

Got my i7 920 on my X58A-UD7 through 3Dmark06 at 4.85ghz for a score over 32,000. Acording to Future Mark website only the second score uploaded with my hardware configuration to do so


----------



## PrvtDonut

Hi everyone, I'm late to the x58 bandwagon but have this build and am learning to tweak and OC it gradually.

GA-X58a-UD3R v2.0 bios rev:HN
Core i7-980x
18GB Corsair Dominator 2000Mhz
MSI 5970 2GB

I am currently only using Intel's stock cooler, but it actually seems pretty good considering.

If I could have some advice about over clocking it (it should be really easy considering it is unlocked).

I attempted to use the XMP profile 1 for the RAM, but promptly was never able to boot as it runs at 2000Mhz. I am reading that there is no real point in pushing the RAM any faster than stock anyway. So I am guessing that I should just get a good cooler and turn it up to 4.5ghz!

But seriously, I was curious about if I would be better off doing a lower multiplier and faster FSB?

e.g. 22x with 200FSB vs 31x with 133FSB


----------



## Imprezzion

I wish I could do 4000Mhz Uncore... so I could use my Trident BBSE RAM to the max...


----------



## jakstak

Hi








Well im at it again, newbie alert!!
So ive had my UD7 R2 a while now and have been running my 970 at 4.250 with 170 x 25 using vengance 1600 at 1700
Now ive got myself some dominator gt 2000, and boy its driving this newbie up the wall,
Im trying to find a happy medium between ram speed and temps, as im using all 6 slots its making for a fun time,
The closest ive got is 4485mhz using 195 x 23 multi, its just not stable and i dont like the vcore or the heat,
Im under water as you can see in my rig in sig, here is a linky to my last effort http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2714291
Can anyone help teach me how to do this safely, im not looking 5ghz 24/7 im happy around 4.2ghz
Idealy id like to get 4.2 and have my ram as close to 2000hz as poss,
Thanks in advance for any help








Jakstak


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I now have:
3 1.5TB Seagate drives. 7200.11 Sata 3GB/s
1 1TB Hitachi 7200 rpm
3 WD Red 3TB Drives intellipower Sata 6gb/s

1. I put the Windows OS on one of the new Seagate 1.5TB drives and I was wondering if I should have put this on the WD Red drive instead as it is SATA 6B/S

2. Which ports on my motherboard should I put the Red Drives on? Currently all of my drives are on the South Bridge. But I know the WD Red can utilize the SATA 6b/s ports should I use these? I read the Micron chip has issues and I wanted forgo any issues, if so would it have been better to have put the OS Drive on the WD RED then?

*South Bridge:*
6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10

*Marvell 9128 chip:*
2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3_6, GSATA3_7) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, and RAID 1
* SATA3 RAID 0 4x and SATA3 2x performance are maximum theoretical values. Actual performance may vary by system configuration.
* SATA3 SSDs are not recommended for use in RAID 0 mode on Marvell SE9128 ports.

*GIGABYTE SATA2 chip:*
1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices
2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (GSATA2_8, GSATA2_9) supporting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD

*JMicron JMB362 chip:*
2 x eSATA 3Gb/s connectors (eSATA/USB Combo) on the back panel sup- porting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD


----------



## par

hey guys, which method you used to apply the thermal paste on the silent pipe?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Got my i7 920 on my X58A-UD7 through 3Dmark06 at 4.85ghz for a score over 32,000. Acording to Future Mark website only the second score uploaded with my hardware configuration to do so


Thats real nice man, real nice.
But i get a tiny hunch you may kill it if you keep on pushing like this








Settle for something lower maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I wish I could do 4000Mhz Uncore... so I could use my Trident BBSE RAM to the max...


Yeah it can be a complete PITA to do it, i tried with some Kingston 2000Mhz i had last year, it just wasnt worth the qpi/vtt i had to push to the IMC
so i sold it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> hey guys, which method you used to apply the thermal paste on the silent pipe?


I used the pea, small pea but try it out, experiment and look for the method that gives you good coverage without being full of air bubbles.
Its pretty easy to take i off and clean again, unlike having to take off a CPU water block when you have no backplate access


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> I used the pea, small pea but try it out, experiment and look for the method that gives you good coverage without being full of air bubbles.
> Its pretty easy to take i off and clean again, unlike having to take off a CPU water block when you have no backplate access


so, you put two little peas of thermal paste on these two red points?










you have also verified the mark? was good?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> so, you put two little peas of thermal paste on these two red points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have also verified the mark? was good?


Ah crap...i got the wrong idea, i didnt read properly and i thought you just mean the small heatsink.

I did once use the big pcie slot cooler thingy but its total garbage and if your lucky it may knock of like 1 degree or something but very much not worth the hassle.

Cant remember what method i used with the mahoosive cooler, sorry


----------



## TheMadFlasher

I have a ex58-ud3r(rev 1.6) with a i7-920.

I used to have clock 166(3.33ghz) and memory set for 8x with idle temp in the upper 30's. I just recently flashed the BIOS to FK but since then, when I do the same adjustments(leaving the other settings stock like I had before) my idle temps are upper 40's low 50's. Turning on HW monitor I see my vcore is cranked to 1.38(on auto mode) and is not throttling down, just staying constant.

If I manually adjust it to 1.25v it always stays at 1.25v.

If I leave the BIOS settings stock and shut off clock control it acts completely normal, only stock idle temps in the mid 30's.

Any suggestions or advice as to why this is happening now?


----------



## adridu59

Hey guys what's up?

My X58A-UD3R 2.0 throttles back overclocking settings to default when I manually halt the boot with Ctrl+Alt+Suppr, wondering if it's a wanted behavior or not.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I now have:
> 3 1.5TB Seagate drives. 7200.11 Sata 3GB/s
> 1 1TB Hitachi 7200 rpm
> 3 WD Red 3TB Drives intellipower Sata 6gb/s
> 
> 1. I put the Windows OS on one of the new Seagate 1.5TB drives and I was wondering if I should have put this on the WD Red drive instead as it is SATA 6B/S
> 
> 2. Which ports on my motherboard should I put the Red Drives on? Currently all of my drives are on the South Bridge. But I know the WD Red can utilize the SATA 6b/s ports should I use these? I read the Micron chip has issues and I wanted forgo any issues, if so would it have been better to have put the OS Drive on the WD RED then?
> 
> *South Bridge:*
> 6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
> Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10
> 
> *Marvell 9128 chip:*
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3_6, GSATA3_7) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices
> Support for SATA RAID 0, and RAID 1
> * SATA3 RAID 0 4x and SATA3 2x performance are maximum theoretical values. Actual performance may vary by system configuration.
> * SATA3 SSDs are not recommended for use in RAID 0 mode on Marvell SE9128 ports.
> 
> *GIGABYTE SATA2 chip:*
> 1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices
> 2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (GSATA2_8, GSATA2_9) supporting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices
> Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD
> 
> *JMicron JMB362 chip:*
> 2 x eSATA 3Gb/s connectors (eSATA/USB Combo) on the back panel sup- porting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices
> Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD


WD Red's are 5400RPM drives so I wouldn't put an OS on it. Avoid Marvell 9128 SATA even if it's marketed as SATA3 always favor Intel.


----------



## Cool Blaze

I am having trouble overclocking my i7 950, getting a lot of 0124 BSOD. It seemed to be stable as it ran for several months awhile back, but I guess not. Upping the Vcore doesn't seem to help and I am only trying for 3.8ghz. I passed a 1 hr test with 1.235 VTT @ 200Mhz x 15, so I guess I don't need to mess with the VTT? I have no idea where to go from here, I thought I had it stable, but I guess I don't really know what I'm doing after all. I would like to get it stable at 3.8Ghz at least but if I can get more I'm cool with that too.


Spoiler: MIT



GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:19
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):3.8Ghz
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................:x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz):7.20Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:200
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................:100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1600Mhz
Performance Enhance........................:Turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................:n/a
Profile QPI Voltage........................:n/a
Channel Interleaving.......................:6
Rank Interleaving..........................:4
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:9
tRCD.......................................:9
tRP........................................:9
tRAS.......................................:24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 1

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.3v
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................:n/a
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.235v
CPU PLL....................................:1.3v
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................:Auto
QPI PLL....................................:Auto
IOH Core...................................:1.1v
ICH I/O....................................:Auto
ICH Core...................................:Auto
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.660V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.......


----------



## Unit Igor

I have cooler like you,and like you see rig is about same.I always keep multiplier to max and then overclock bclk to clock what i want.I have 3,8 stable just with putting cpu voltage from Auto to Normal.If you want 4ghz you can give a little voltage.How would you know what voltage is stable:Just lower it till you get bsod then give it about 0.1.Let say you have first bsod on 1,2 then you put it on 1,27.But i have i7 930 so maybe you will see some difference.


----------



## boed

Anyone know where to get a "new" GA-X58A-UD9 motherboard? I have the UD5 currently but desperately need the additional slot space and don't want to buy new memory and CPU and cooler.

Thanks (FYI I'd prefer to buy in the US).


----------



## ppaccs

Greetings to all readers 

Having just acquired the bits for my workhorse machine (refer to 'my rig ' please), and making a stab at over-clocking, I am finding it somewhat difficult to reach 4.4/4.5GHz. I have had it stable at 3.8GHz to 4GHz. Any help to further me in this adventure is much appreciated. If possiible, I would like more suggestions on the over clock settings for my F8m bios and related to my GA-X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 motherboard specifically.

The rig is using Rev 1.0 version of GA-X58A-UD7 motherboard (bios F8m) with a Core i7 950 processor. To this, I am using Corsair Dominator 1600 Ram (6x4Gb sticks = 24Gb) rated at 9 9 9 24 that are air cooled by a Corsair 'Airflow' RAM cooler. The water-cooled elements of the rig are the CPU, motherboard Chipset, and the Gainward 460 Nvidia Graphics card. This whole rig is powered by a Corsair 1000W modular PSU. The case for all this is a soundproofing cladded ATC 'S' Cooler Master Server Tower.

On no-load, the temp idles at 34 deg C and on load it is 55-60 Deg C when at 3.8GHz and 75 Deg C during 4.0GHz loading (after 30 min of stress). I have used PRIME 95 for the loading and use RealTemp and CPU-Z for monitoring.

Although, the working os is OS X 10.7, I do overclock testing using a bootable Win 7 USB Flash Stick.

I would like to thank everyone's input on this matter in advance. I am confident that, with your help I'll have my very first 4.5GHz machine or close to it.

Regards


----------



## Trubester88

I am having a serious issue and I cannot figure out what is wrong. I have the UD9 and today i just removed all of the water cooling (VERY CAREFULLY) placed a corsair H1000 on the CPU, and inserted the new Titan video card. With everything plugged in, I turned it on and the computer immediately turns off but the memory overvoltage light (Yellow for medium overvoltage) stays on! I removed all the memory, put it back in several times and sometimes just using one or two sticks and nothing is working. I made sure the CPU fan plug is being used, made sure the motherboard has power to all connections, and the video card has all the connections. I even removed and reattached the CPU cooler, and checked the back of the board to make sure nothing was touching the circuits. I removed the CMOS battery for over a minute with the power unplugged, tried different PSU cables... nothing. Can anybody help, or is my board now dead? As far as I know, not a single drop of water got onto any of the components.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trubester88*
> 
> I am having a serious issue and I cannot figure out what is wrong. I have the UD9 and today i just removed all of the water cooling (VERY CAREFULLY) placed a corsair H1000 on the CPU, and inserted the new Titan video card. With everything plugged in, I turned it on and the computer immediately turns off but the memory overvoltage light (Yellow for medium overvoltage) stays on! I removed all the memory, put it back in several times and sometimes just using one or two sticks and nothing is working. I made sure the CPU fan plug is being used, made sure the motherboard has power to all connections, and the video card has all the connections. I even removed and reattached the CPU cooler, and checked the back of the board to make sure nothing was touching the circuits. I removed the CMOS battery for over a minute with the power unplugged, tried different PSU cables... nothing. Can anybody help, or is my board now dead? As far as I know, not a single drop of water got onto any of the components.


Make sure that you have connected both of the 2x 8pin ATX 12v andmore important that you have distributed the rails (amperes) of your PSU equally to each part.

Other than that, you have done all the items i would have done (cmos reset etc)

A... one more thing! Make sure that there is no dust in both your cpu socket AND memory sockets!

Good Luck


----------



## ppaccs

Oh I forgot, my Bios Template is as follows:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 Bios F8m

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 23x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.0 Ghz (174*23)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: Enabled
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.26 Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2784 Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 174
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1066 1392
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 8.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1066 1392
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Quick
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 7 9
tRCD.......................................: 7 9
tRP........................................: 7 9
tRAS.......................................: 20 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27 Auto
tRRD ......................................: 4 Auto
tWTR ......................................: 4 Auto
tWR........................................: 8 Auto
tWTP.......................................: 19 Auto
tWL........................................: 7 Auto
tRFC.......................................: 86 Auto
tRTP.......................................: 4 Auto
tFAW.......................................: 20 Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2 Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: 58 Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: 6 Auto
Different Ranks............................: 5 Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: 6 Auto
Different Ranks............................: 6 Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: level 1
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.29375V 1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: +0.00000V Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: 1.175V 1.335V
CPU PLL....................................: 1.800V 1.800V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: 1.500V 1.500V
QPI PLL....................................: 1.100V 1.100V
IOH Core...................................: 1.100V 1.200V
ICH I/O....................................: 1.500V 1.500V
ICH Core...................................: 1.100V 1.160V
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.500V 1.660V
DRAM Termination...........................: 0.75V 0.75V
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: 0.75V 0.75V
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: 0.75V 0.75V
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: 0.75V 0.75V
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: 0.75V 0.75V
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: 0.75V 0.75V
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: 0.75V 0.75V

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

and some resulting screenshots:


----------



## dpoverlord

I have a really weird issue... I just got a Titan and was using All Benchmark to bench it. I am getting a higher benchmark at 2.9ghz than I am at 3.99 ghz. How does that make ANY sense?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367291/gtx-titan-need-dedicated-physx-gpu/0_100#post_20282301


----------



## kev8792

Hi Guys, anyone having any problems with there o/c in windows 8 pro ??? I upgraded to win 8 a few months ago now and been having problems like windows 8 really does not like my 4.0 o/c. if I have windows 7 64bit ultimate as the O/S then I can test bench the hell out of it and stable all the time, uninstall and install win 8 without changing a single thing in bios and it wont even run intel burn on standard setting, just crashes the hole system on the first run, so iv tried this, failsafe defaults in bios and achi and just the xmp to profile 1 so just the ram to get it running at 1600 even this will crash any game iv tried so far, any help here would be great thanks


----------



## kev8792

looks like this thread is dead lol never mind after having this problem now for 13 months I finally found the problem and fixed


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> looks like this thread is dead lol never mind after having this problem now for 13 months I finally found the problem and fixed


Are you kidding?









Of course this thread is not dead but most people (not me) have already pushed this mobo to its limits and even upgraded it to a new one.

Eventhough i dont have win8 installed, i would be interested in 2 things:
a. your bios settings (with the o/c)
and
b. how you fixed the problem


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> looks like this thread is dead lol never mind after having this problem now for 13 months I finally found the problem and fixed


Thread is alive and well. Just a bit slow. I'm still running UD3R w/ 920 and UD5 w/ 980 with XP. Will have to change to 7 or maybe 8 before much longer so always interested in how it all works.


----------



## kev8792

ok to question 1, my bios settings are

Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[x36]
Uncore Frequency ............................[x17]
Isonchronous Frequency ......................[Enabled]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[191]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........................ [101]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [8.0]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [Quick]

Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ......................[8]
tRCD ..................................[8]
tRP ...................................[8]
tRAS ..................................[24]
CR.....................................[1]

Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 930 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [Standard]
CPU Vcore ..............................[Normal]
Dynamic Vcore (DVID) [+0.09375v]
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v .................[1.1355v]
CPU PLL 1.800v .........................[1.880v]
PCIE 1.500v ...........................[1.500v]
QPI PLL 1.100v ........................[1.100v]
IOH Core 1.100v .......................[1.100v]
ICH I/O 1.500v ........................[1.500v]
ICH Core 1.1v .........................[1.100v]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. [1.66v]
DRAM Termination 0.750v.......... [Normal]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[Normal]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[Normal]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[Normal]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v ........[Normal]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v ........[Normal]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v ........[Normal]

question 2, this is for anyone having the problems of having an NVIDIA gpu and sound card that conflict

1. In the Control Panel, go into the Device Manager. Expand "Display Adapers" and right click on the 400/500/600 series card, and select "Properties". In the tab named General, look for the entry called "Location". It should read, for example, "PCI_Bus_1, device 0, function_0". If using multiple cards please check and note each listing.

2. Go under "System Devices" and scroll down the list until you see "High Definition Audio Device". There should be at least two entries, possibly more if you have multiple video cards or a sound card. Check them under "Properties" as you did with the video card to see which one matches your the PCI Bus location. Disable (not uninstall) the one that matches your video card.

3. Look under "Sound Devices" and it should no longer list the Nvidia High Definition Audio Controller (this step might or might not require a restart).

After restarting, a clean install of the Nvidia drivers is highly recommended. This can be done by running the latest driver package, choosing "Custom installation", and checking the box labeled "Perform A Clean Install". This will will remove the previous drivers and re-install them rather than over-writing the existing drivers.

like I said above, I had this problem for 13 months and thought so many times its the o/c not stable, I had just the NVidia hd audio device in device manager disabled but that wasn't good enough, after doing the above iv been playing Metro Last Light all day all maxed right out with no problems at all, iv just flashed my GTX 660ti bios with 1 iv made myself and now don't need any overclocking software for that lol running lovly


----------



## Pis

RIP Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 [2010-2013]; one of the best mobo ever for X58 chipset...



I was totally forgot to switch off my modem router, as a result, my motherboard was permanently damaged caused by lightning. For my case, all system were shut down connected through surge protector that already switch off, except my modem router was still connected directly to wall and still running.


----------



## doyll

Switching the modem off may not have saved it. Lightning strike may have came in on the phone / cable line and not the power line.

Had that happen to me on a notebook with no power connected but phone lead connected.

You might be able to get it repaired depending when in 2010 you bought it. Gigabyte have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pis*
> 
> RIP Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 [2010-2013]; one of the best mobo ever for X58 chipset...
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally forgot to switch off my modem router, as a result, my motherboard was permanently damaged caused by lightning. For my case, all system were shut down connected through surge protector that already switch off, except my modem router was still connected directly to wall and still running.


Oops... this happened to me about 12 years ago via the modem that was connected to the phone line that was hit by a lightning strike and killed my mobo among other things.

Since then, eventhough i use an APC surge protector, whenever we have lightning strikes, i disconect EVERYTHING from my tower







(LAN cable, main power cable, monitor cable, speakers cable, printer cable







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> ok to question 1, my bios settings are
> 
> ...
> question 2, this is for anyone having the problems of having an NVIDIA gpu and sound card that conflict
> 
> 1. In the Control Panel, go into the Device Manager. Expand "Display Adapers" and right click on the 400/500/600 series card, and select "Properties". In the tab named General, look for the entry called "Location". It should read, for example, "PCI_Bus_1, device 0, function_0". If using multiple cards please check and note each listing.
> 
> 2. Go under "System Devices" and scroll down the list until you see "High Definition Audio Device". There should be at least two entries, possibly more if you have multiple video cards or a sound card. Check them under "Properties" as you did with the video card to see which one matches your the PCI Bus location. Disable (not uninstall) the one that matches your video card.
> 
> 3. Look under "Sound Devices" and it should no longer list the Nvidia High Definition Audio Controller (this step might or might not require a restart).
> 
> After restarting, a clean install of the Nvidia drivers is highly recommended. This can be done by running the latest driver package, choosing "Custom installation", and checking the box labeled "Perform A Clean Install". This will will remove the previous drivers and re-install them rather than over-writing the existing drivers.
> 
> like I said above, I had this problem for 13 months and thought so many times its the o/c not stable, I had just the NVidia hd audio device in device manager disabled but that wasn't good enough, after doing the above iv been playing Metro Last Light all day all maxed right out with no problems at all, iv just flashed my GTX 660ti bios with 1 iv made myself and now don't need any overclocking software for that lol running lovly


Nice... now more nvidia guys might find this useful (i ve amd)!
thanks...


----------



## Pis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Oops... this happened to me about 12 years ago via the modem that was connected to the phone line that was hit by a lightning strike and killed my mobo among other things.
> 
> Since then, eventhough i use an APC surge protector, whenever we have lightning strikes, i disconect EVERYTHING from my tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LAN cable, main power cable, monitor cable, speakers cable, printer cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Nice... now more nvidia guys might find this useful (i ve amd)!
> thanks...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Switching the modem off may not have saved it. Lightning strike may have came in on the phone / cable line and not the power line.
> 
> Had that happen to me on a notebook with no power connected but phone lead connected.
> 
> You might be able to get it repaired depending when in 2010 you bought it. Gigabyte have a 3 year warranty.


Yeah. Anyway I always prefer Gigabyte UD series mobo


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys, everyone seems to say not to run an SSD on the Marvell Ports.

What should I do? I got 1-2 SSD's coming on Samsung Pro 840 drives and should I run these on the Marvell or should I put 2 IDE Drives on the Marvell and run the SSD's on the SATA2 Intel ports?

Would love the help.


----------



## kev8792

intel


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, everyone seems to say not to run an SSD on the Marvell Ports.
> 
> What should I do? I got 1-2 SSD's coming on Samsung Pro 840 drives and should I run these on the Marvell or should I put 2 IDE Drives on the Marvell and run the SSD's on the SATA2 Intel ports?
> 
> Would love the help.


you will get a much better performance from having the ssd's on the intel, I have both on my motherboard so just had to try the Marvel and the benchmarks said it all, Intel faster, why not put the 2x hdd's on the jmicron ? the last 2 white sata slots 8 and 9


----------



## dpoverlord

Is the Jmicron better than utilizing the 6-7 ports? I didn't even realize there was a difference.
Gave you some rep love to for helping Kev thanks


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Is the Jmicron better than utilizing the 6-7 ports? I didn't even realize there was a difference.
> Gave you some rep love to for helping Kev thanks


the Marvell is there to give you 6Gb/s so if you really want to try that you will need the driver and software from gigabyte web site the jmicron and the Intel only run at 3Gb/s witch is fine for hdd's,
is it just the 2x ssd's and 2x hdd's ? if so then just use 0,1,2,3 all on the intel chip

thanks for the rep


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> the Marvell is there to give you 6Gb/s so if you really want to try that you will need the driver and software from gigabyte web site the jmicron and the Intel only run at 3Gb/s witch is fine for hdd's,
> is it just the 2x ssd's and 2x hdd's ? if so then just use 0,1,2,3 all on the intel chip
> 
> thanks for the rep


I have 3 1.5TB drives 3 3TB drives and now 1 - 2 SSD's


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I have 3 1.5TB drives 3 3TB drives and now 1 - 2 SSD's


omg lots of storage then lol, how do you have them at this time ? are you running any raid ? and im guessing you want the ssd's as your boot drive for the O/S


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> omg lots of storage then lol, how do you have them at this time ? are you running any raid ? and im guessing you want the ssd's as your boot drive for the O/S


It's so true, I have always been a fan of big storage. I bought the WD Red drives on Sale at $150 a piece... I really only needed 2. I am using the third to be my Acronis True Image backup now.

SSD wise, I want to instlal a second and run it raid but I don't see the point... would I get _THAT MUCH_ of a performance increase? If so, I guess I could bu tI never setup raid.

Everything else is just company backup folders, photos/videos / etc.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> It's so true, I have always been a fan of big storage. I bought the WD Red drives on Sale at $150 a piece... I really only needed 2. I am using the third to be my Acronis True Image backup now.
> 
> SSD wise, I want to instlal a second and run it raid but I don't see the point... would I get _THAT MUCH_ of a performance increase? If so, I guess I could bu tI never setup raid.
> 
> Everything else is just company backup folders, photos/videos / etc.


to answer if you would see a performance increase iv just taken a screen shot of a bench iv just ran on my system, 1 on the ssd raid and 1 on a Samsung F3 raid



so now you can see the difference and the ssd's before I raided them together were only getting around half that speed and they are on the intel chip, if I set them up on the marvell chip I would expect slightly lower scores,

maybe have a look around at some reviews they almost all say go with the Intel rather than marvell, look here http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/POST-YOUR-AS-SSD-BENCHMARK-SCORES-HERE/td-p/58420/page/68


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys

Question, I have only used IDE drives and am now going the SSD route. My goal is to set up 2 Samsung Pro 512GB into raid. A lot of people told me I would be silly not to.

So Off to backing up and doing another windows install... However, I NEVER did raid before on the Gigabyte x58-ud5 rev 2 whats the best way to set this up in Raid 0 and which drivers will windows need for the instlall?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Question, I have only used IDE drives and am now going the SSD route. My goal is to set up 2 Samsung Pro 512GB into raid. A lot of people told me I would be silly not to.
> 
> So Off to backing up and doing another windows install... However, I NEVER did raid before on the Gigabyte x58-ud5 rev 2 whats the best way to set this up in Raid 0 and which drivers will windows need for the instlall?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Gigabyte have made this as easy as possible, just after the first boot screen press CTRL + G to get into the raid setup,(PAGE 98 in your manual) from there its simple, raid O is fine it will ask you to select the drives you want to raid then hit enter and wait till its done should take a few seconds then reboot and while booting keep pressing F12 to get to boot options and boot from CD Drive with win disk and away you go, hope this helps

after you do that and install windows go to https://downloadcenter.intel.com/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/22676/a08/SetupRST.exe&lang=eng&Dwnldid=22676&DownloadType=Drivers&OSFullname=Windows+8*&ProductID=2101 and download that and install it. its the Intel Rapid Storage


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks,

But that link does not work, which drivers needed the raid install?


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> But that link does not work, which drivers needed the raid install?


sorry link works here, just download the Intel rapid storage driver, Google search


----------



## dpoverlord

So I ordered a new EVGA G2 since I am getting random system crashes left and right with the second Titan. It is really odd as most of the crashes happen at idle and I am thinking it could be a faulty AX860.

Moving on, I have to keep my O/C back to stock since when I O/C to my old settings the system crashes really fast. So I am thinking O/C or PSU or memory timings. Would love your input.

Any ideas of your opinions if it is my O/C or just a PSU issue?

Any help is greatly appreciated! The settings are:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto:
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
Performance Enhance........................:Standard
SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
Should this be AUTO
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
tRP........................................:7 AUTO
tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
tWR........................................:8 AUTO
tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
tWL........................................:7 AUTO
tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................:AUTO
QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
IOH Core...................................:AUTO
ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
ICH Core...................................:1.2V
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## kev8792

dpoverlord how long we're you running with the o/c at those settings ?


----------



## dpoverlord

Since about 2010


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys after 2 titans and now a G2 1300 I lost all my old tweaked O/C settings so I am back to the below settings. I am stress testing it now at 3.968mhz. My Realtemp is showing a min of 78C and max of 83C. This seems a bit high. I am running Prime95 blend and Intelburntest set to Xtreme Test.

What is the best settings in your opinion to fix my O/C. I know it sucks I don't have my old Easytune settings. I am going to go look for them somewhere on an old hard drive. However, anything here I should lower, disable / enable? I remember someone saying my settings should be set in odd #'s not evens.

Thanks again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> My goal is to O.C. the I7-930 to 4+GHZ. the chip is a I7-930 45nm Stepping 5, REv D0 on a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 Rev 2 Motherboard. Following the guide I was able to get it to 4.1GHZ with a non load temp of 38C and Full load temp of 75-80C. However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.
> 
> I am going to list my settings below, but I want to lower the temps and tweak performance so:
> A. Use less Power
> B. Stable O/C and see if I can beat 4.1ghz
> C. What I am I missing in my tweaking
> D. I am testing with EasyTune5 as well in windows
> E. When done, figure a way to throttle between 4GHZ and for it to drop when not running anything that intensive (I only want it for games)
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated! The settings are:
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5*
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> *> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
> _SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?_
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
> CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto
> CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
> *>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> _SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto:
> *>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> *> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> _SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
> Performance Enhance........................:Standard
> _SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!_
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
> _Should this be AUTO_
> Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
> Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
> Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
> Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
> Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
> tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
> tRP........................................:7 AUTO
> tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
> tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
> tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWR........................................:8 AUTO
> tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
> tWL........................................:7 AUTO
> tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
> tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
> tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
> Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> *> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> *> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> >>> CPU*
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
> CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
> CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
> *>>> MCH/ICH*
> PCIE.......................................:AUTO
> QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
> IOH Core...................................:AUTO
> ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
> ICH Core...................................:1.2V
> *>>> Dram*
> DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
> DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> 
> *> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
> Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## kev8792

dpoverlord, try these settings bellow I have made just a few changes that should help a lot

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled <<<<yes this is right
SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat

C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat

Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192 <<<<change 191
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto: <<<<change 100 this can be left to auto but some use the 100mhz as that's what auto will run @ I have mine set to 101mhz as its more stable on my o/c GPU

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
Performance Enhance........................:Standard <<<< this is fine
SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick <<<<this is fine
Should this be AUTO
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
tRP........................................:7 AUTO
tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
tWR........................................:8 AUTO
tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
tWL........................................:7 AUTO
tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO <<<<change to Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................:AUTO
QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
IOH Core...................................:AUTO
ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
ICH Core...................................:1.2V
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> dpoverlord, try these settings bellow I have made just a few changes that should help a lot
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> > Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled <<<<yes this is right
> SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
> CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat
> 
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
> CPU EIST Function..........................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat
> 
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
> >>>>> Standard Clock Control
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192 <<<<change 191
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> SHOULD THIS BE 8?
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto: <<<<change 100 this can be left to auto but some use the 100mhz as that's what auto will run @ I have mine set to 101mhz as its more stable on my o/c GPU
> 
> >>>>> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> > Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> SHOULD THIS BE 8?
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
> Performance Enhance........................:Standard <<<< this is fine
> SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick <<<<this is fine
> Should this be AUTO
> Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
> Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
> Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
> Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
> Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
> tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
> tRP........................................:7 AUTO
> tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
> tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
> tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWR........................................:8 AUTO
> tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
> tWL........................................:7 AUTO
> tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
> tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
> tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
> Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> > Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> > Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> >>> CPU
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO <<<<change to Level 2
> CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
> CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
> >>> MCH/ICH
> PCIE.......................................:AUTO
> QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
> IOH Core...................................:AUTO
> ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
> ICH Core...................................:1.2V
> >>> Dram
> DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
> DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> 
> > Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
> Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat

C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat

Should I ever put this on?


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat
> 
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
> CPU EIST Function..........................isabled leave this disabled as its power save, <<<<change to Enabled after you have it stable and it will save power and heat
> 
> Should I ever put this on?


CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................ISABLED just while your benching for a stable over clock, when stable this can be Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled this always stays disabled, even after a stable o/c or even if your running stock
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................ISABLED just while your benching for a stable over clock, when stable this can be Enabled

the main reason for disabling the CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) and CPU EIST Function is because they are know to crash the system while stressing the cpu in prime 95 and in Intel burn test they control the drop in cpu, they are mainly for power saving and you don't want it to go to power saving while testing for a stable o/c, after you have a good solid stable o/c you can Enable these again,

cant recall but think your using the Intel i7 930 and @ 4.0 you might be able to bring your v-core down a little, the LoadLine Calibration will help a lot on level 2 not auto ok

post back with some results, temps ect


----------



## freakb18c1

that uncore ratio is too low, 13X could be causing the instability for sure. also the qpi/vtt volts are way too high as well! having it set that high will also result in instability as well.

I suggest you run 16x uncore ratio and lower your qpi/vtt volts maybe 1.255 maybe. you shouldn't need that much voltage for 4.0ghz, i've tuned well over 20 1366 cpu's and never needed more than 1.26v for 4.0ghz *never.*


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> that uncore ratio is too low, 13X could be causing the instability for sure. also the qpi/vtt volts are way too high as well! having it set that high will also result in instability as well.
> 
> I suggest you run 16x uncore ratio and lower your qpi/vtt volts maybe 1.255 maybe. you shouldn't need that much voltage for 4.0ghz, i've tuned well over 20 1366 cpu's and never needed more than 1.26v for 4.0ghz *never.*


What about the

So I should change it to this?
>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO <<<<change to Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V --->>> STAY
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V ---->>>>>> 1.255??
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
>>> MCH/ICH


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What about the
> 
> So I should change it to this?
> >>> CPU
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO <<<<change to Level 2
> CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V --->>> STAY
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V ---->>>>>> 1.255??
> CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
> >>> MCH/ICH


yes all like that, leave the v-core as it is, leave the qpi/vtt at 1.335 that's fine, I have mine set the same, do some testing with either intel burn test or prim95 and see what its like, keep eye on the temps with real temp, if its stable then you can try droping the v-core a little, haven't had a ud5 but on my ud3 the v-core should be lower, the only reason im saying leave it as its where you've had it, like freakb18c1 said above "never needed more than 1.26v for 4.0ghz" im running my 930 @ 4.0ghz with only 1.216 v-core in windows


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> yes all like that, leave the v-core as it is, leave the qpi/vtt at 1.335 that's fine, I have mine set the same, do some testing with either intel burn test or prim95 and see what its like, keep eye on the temps with real temp, if its stable then you can try droping the v-core a little, haven't had a ud5 but on my ud3 the v-core should be lower, the only reason im saying leave it as its where you've had it, like freakb18c1 said above "never needed more than 1.26v for 4.0ghz" im running my 930 @ 4.0ghz with only 1.216 v-core in windows


got ya I guess I was consuing what he said was QPI @ 1.255.... so was confused if I should drop Vcore or QPI


----------



## WOD35

Question: Is it possible to run 6x8GB ram modules in X58A-UD3R? 48GB total? I've seen it done on other X58 motherboards with CPU's that are only rated for 24GB.... but what about this one specifically?

ahh, found this post on an ozzie site

For others looking to upgrade their 1366 system to 48gb (or buy a system with the intention of installing 48gb) I can confirm the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R works properly with 48gb. I've just loaded some mapping tiles and have made it to 25gb so far

he is doing it with an i7-965 extreme. think this is something I'm going to have to give a shot with an i7-950


----------



## Avidean

Fair well my friends, Sold my UD7 on Kijiji!
and all that went with it.
I'm just starting my journey in Sabertooth Z87 Land
with an i7 4770k
Sorry Gigabyte!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Fair well my friends, Sold my UD7 on Kijiji!
> and all that went with it.
> I'm just starting my journey in Sabertooth Z87 Land
> with an i7 4770k
> Sorry Gigabyte!


What is Kijiji???

For those in this thread that want to see how the X58-ud5 rev2 & I7-930 can O/C and keep up, I can direct you to the multi thread that Swolern came up with that I have abridged. If you need other benches let me know, but the I7-930 still seems to be a good chip that can keep up today with Titans:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299


----------



## WOD35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What is Kijiji???


Ebays sad attempt to take on Craigslist. Like Windows 8 sad attempt to take on Ubunter


----------



## Avidean

Well Kijiji.ca was around before eBay bought it, but here in Toronto, in my experience if you want to sell stuff out of your house it is a better bet than Craigslist.
I did very well on the parts for my retired build that I sold on there. Better than I did on eBay! Get $180 for my UD7, $60 for 4x2gbs Corsair dominator C9 1600mhz and $150 for i7920. Sold one GTX 580 for 212 plus shipping on ebay and the other for $220 on Kijiji.  All want along way toward $3000 I need for the HASWELL Build


----------



## alancsalt

Just cleaned a couple of offers of sale from this thread. Please be aware:

You may not sell outside OCN Marketplace
You may not sell with less than 35 reputation.

TOS
Marketplace Rules

From the ToS:
Quote:


> You ARE NOT allowed to use Overclock.net to:
> 
> Advertise or promote products and/or services that you or someone you know has an "interest" in


Quote:


> The Marketplace forums are one of the section-specific exceptions to this rule. In general, *you may not solicit for any kind of transaction anywhere on the site, except in locations where we permit a restricted set of solicitations/listings.*


----------



## july57

Hi all. I just found this thread. I have to post on it. I'm still on a ud3r and running a 930 @ 3.8GHz. I'm running second hand gtx 680s and everything is under water.








I haven't tried pushing the 930 any higher.


----------



## dpoverlord

get one of the tweaktown modified bios with the latest settings and you can bump your 920 to 4.3 easily.


----------



## Aximous

Did anyone run into this problem? After a cold boot I was stuck at verifying dmi pool data, rebooted and went into bios, I saw that the last 2 dimm slots are not enabled, I had this problem before, I swapped around the dimms and all was fine, but not this time, after getting back to the bios this is what I saw:


Now this looks a bit disturbing, reading around all I found was everyone saying bent CPU pins. I swapped around the 3 dimms that didn't act normal and now I have 12GB back again, but I'm kind of concerned about this. I was running a mild overclock ([email protected]) so I don't think that would be the cause.

So has any of you encountered something like this before, if so is there a reliable fix, or is my CPU or mobo giving up sooner or later?


----------



## july57

I had a similar issue. I was playing around in the bios. When I rebooted, I got a blue screen. Went back into the bios and saw only 2 sticks were present (the first 2 slots were populated) . I let the computer continue booting and got a bios checksum error. It reverted back to stock and everything was back to normal. All the team sticks were present and working well. I'm also running a mild 3.8GHz @ 1.275 on my 930.
Not sure what caused the issue but I haven't anything else since then.


----------



## kev8792

iv had same problems with my ud3, the first time was after a total re build and same thing swapping the ram sticks around fixed it the second time was when I noticed windows reporting 12gb installed 8gb usable and that was 5 bent pins under the cpu, fixed that now everything working great


----------



## doyll

Had similar problem with my old EX58-UD3R Rev 1.6. Picked up my X58A-UD5 to 'fix' the problem. Than got 3x 4GB RAM.. than i7 980.. and had an extra system so put it all together and worked. Same components as it started with and all is well.

Some say I'm crazy and paranoid but I'm really not. I just know there are gremlins in my computers. I normally don't have any problems with Trojans, or worms... but those darn gremlins.


----------



## rafa

Hi, Good morning.

my computer has the following parts:

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UDR3 v2.0
INTEL CORE i7 920
OCZ Gold 2x2gb
MSI R6950
EXT2 CoolerMaster 625W
Thermaltake Soprano RS

specific question:

In the mainboard the CPU TEMP red and green LEDs are ON.

in the bios --- PC Healt Status.
shows:
Current CPU Temperature: 127 C
Current Temperature 44C MCH
Current CPU Fan Speed 2250rpm

---- NO OC----
No matter how much time the PC is ON, the 127 C always be there.

OMG! hotter than hell, but no!., actually seems to work normally, no bluescreen, no freeze, no restarts or shutdowns.

the equipment worked normally, at 127 degrees at least should see smoke!

ok, download other apps to check in windows:
AIDA64, Cores normal temperatures
HW Monitor, CPU 127, standard cores
CoreTemp normal

Any idea? what happens? should I worry? a friend could provide me with a CoolerMaster 212, I would think that could help,

Thank you for all the help!

Photos attached.


----------



## freakb18c1

What the....... I do not believe you would ever see 127c in bios. It would shutdown instantly after it passes like 90c.

Interesting though, is this a new build? Did this just start happening ect?


----------



## rafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> What the....... I do not believe you would ever see 127c in bios. It would shutdown instantly after it passes like 90c.
> 
> Interesting though, is this a new build? Did this just start happening ect?


Hi, and thank you for answer.
yes, belive it, its 127C!! , well, at least in the BIOS info, i dont know why and i dont know if i haver to take some care, besides the pc appear normal function.

in response to your questions,
1. no, its not a new build.
2. yes, just start happening, always function with the same parts.

What do you think about change the heatskin and cooler for a CoolerMaster 212?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafa*
> 
> Hi, and thank you for answer.
> yes, belive it, its 127C!! , well, at least in the BIOS info, i dont know why and i dont know if i haver to take some care, besides the pc appear normal function.
> 
> in response to your questions,
> 1. no, its not a new build.
> 2. yes, just start happening, always function with the same parts.
> 
> What do you think about change the heatskin and cooler for a CoolerMaster 212?


hmm so this started happening when you changed the heatsink? If so, it's possible it has to much pressure causing the motherboard to freak out, lol... try re-seating both cpu and heat sink.


----------



## rafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> hmm so this started happening when you changed the heatsink? If so, it's possible it has to much pressure causing the motherboard to freak out, lol... try re-seating both cpu and heat sink.


hi, no, i still dont change the heatskin, sorry for the misunderstood, i will change it in a few days, a friend will be give one to me, ( a cooler master 212 evo ) .

now, at this moment i have original intel heatskin, but reading reviews and foros, it has a poor qualify and performance. so my friend talk about this CM 212evo and change it.

btw, i dont think its pressure, but will be follow your advice and re seat both, cpu and heatskin.

that 127C degrees coul be a result of a bad or mistake BIOS setup? in MIT or something? already in the bios im using OPTIMIZED and another time FAIL SAFE values, both have the same 127C in temp.

thanx!


----------



## july57

Seems to me like its a bad sensor on the board. The rest of the temperatures seem ok to me. Can you touch the heat sink? If it really at 127c even a badly mounted het sink would be hot.


----------



## alancsalt

While it probably would get hot with a stock heatsink 127°C seems over the top..especially with cores only showing 50°C. TJmax would be a 100°C (?) ... so if that was a real temp I wouldn't expect the cpu to keep running... so a crook sensor is a possibility..


----------



## rafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *july57*
> 
> Seems to me like its a bad sensor on the board. The rest of the temperatures seem ok to me. Can you touch the heat sink? If it really at 127c even a badly mounted het sink would be hot.


yes, my friend have the same opinion, but, will be the heatskin change, for the CM 212evo.
yes, i can touch the heatskin and doesnt feel hotter, not at 127C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> While it probably would get hot with a stock heatsink 127°C seems over the top..especially with cores only showing 50°C. TJmax would be a 100°C (?) ... so if that was a real temp I wouldn't expect the cpu to keep running... so a crook sensor is a possibility..


im thinking about it, and feels "some secure" watching the Core temps. and for a third day in a row, the cpu works fine, but still feel "unsecure" by the CPU temp.


----------



## doyll

Core temperatures are the hottest point in CPU. If all cores are 50c than CPU can not be any hotter.


----------



## july57

While on the subject of potentially faulty hardware. I've been getting blue screens lately. I was using bluescreen view to try and figure out the cause. But it always something else. First nvidia drivers, then memory (only 8 out of 12 gigs showed up in the bios), then some usb 3 driver, processor error and so on...
I removed my oc and loaded the fail safe settings (was running at 3.8GHz for a while at 1.275v) but it didn't help. Also did a winders reinstall.
Any troubleshooting suggestions?


----------



## freakb18c1

What were the BSOD stop codes?


----------



## july57

The only blue screen I've had since I reinstalled windows gave this error code:
0x0000003b
I lost the previous ones. In my frustration I did not save the list bluescreenview generated.
If the blue screens continue I will try to remember to save them.


----------



## kev8792

rafa take your cpu out and look very closely at the cpu pins in the socket, I had same issue once cpu reading 90c + all the time but in windows all cores not above 32c, the ram missing was the biggest clue here, if none of the pins are bent clean off the cpu underside, make sure there is no finger grease on the cpu and also make sure there has been no paste bits fallen into the cpu socket


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## rafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> rafa take your cpu out and look very closely at the cpu pins in the socket, I had same issue once cpu reading 90c + all the time but in windows all cores not above 32c, the ram missing was the biggest clue here, if none of the pins are bent clean off the cpu underside, make sure there is no finger grease on the cpu and also make sure there has been no paste bits fallen into the cpu socket


thanks for your advice, I will watch the cpu pins very closely when I do heatskin change.

what was the matter with the ram?

another question will be... a BIOS update will be fix this issue?

_Tipo de BIOSAward Modular
Versión del BIOS FD
Tipo de BIOS Award Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Mensaje del BIOS Award X58A-UD3R FD
Fecha del BIOS del sistema11/17/10
Fecha del BIOS de video03/24/11
_
thanks for your answer.


----------



## rafa

Hi. another question:

wich can be the best reliable and faster bios setup without OC my system?
where can i fin a guide or tutorial with this? very well explained please









System:
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R v2
QuadCore Intel Core i7-920, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
OCZ Gold XTC OCZ3G1600LV2G 2x2 GB DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM (8-7-7-16 @ 533 MHz) (7-7-7-16 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-14 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-12 @ 380 MHz)
MSI Radeon HD6950 Twin Frozr III 2gb.

thanx!


----------



## Bittornado

Does anyone here is about to sell his/her UD7 or UD9 board or do you guys happen to know someone who is?

I've been looking for one of these for ages, and the ones I find on ebay are never shipped to my direction.... I would appreciate a hint help tips or a push to the right direction please









I don't know how to find one... one block had it for sale in UK for £399!!! I was looking for a good/used sample with a little bit more humane price tag... please help out if you can!


----------



## Aximous

Have anyone tried the modded FF1 bios from tweaktown for the UD5 which supposed to have vt-d support? I just flashed it, turned on the vt-d option but it doesn't seems to have an effect, and I'm sure my CPU (L5520) supports vt-d.


----------



## doyll

Seems most X58 owners have moved on to newer systems. I'm quite happy with my 920 & 980. Only a couple of miner issues like USB 3.0 and SATA III not as fast as it should be but processor speed is plenty fast for me.









Now, if I could just find someone with a X58A-OC in their closet...


----------



## bvet4dog

Hi,

So I'm posting here to ask for inputs before i put myself through something that's unnecessary . I am aware 1366 socket is dead and i feel my i7 930 and mobo is still chugging along! Although I believe a new graphic card and an SSD card would be beneficial upgrade. So i dont want to buy something where an issue will arise. Any help/input would be appreciated.

Any one still using ud3r x58a mobo?

I currently have
i7 930 oced to 3.8
gigabyte ud3r x58a
6gb gskill rip series
2x msi hawk 5770 cards
650w x series seasonic psu

So i'm thinking about getting
MSI GTX 760 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745
Samsung evo pro SSD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248

Are these upgrades worthy to have? any bottle neck issues anywhere? compatibility issues? Should i just save the money and save some more for a while longer to build a whole new one? If that's the case, then i'm thinking maybe AMD build this time since it's cheaper.


----------



## bvet4dog

Well i just pulled the trigger on the sdd and gpu. We'll see how this build go. I'm thinking about trying to push for 4.0 from 3.8



Any one have suggestions on what settings to try out for 4.0? I'm still using corsair h20 heatsink. I think i'll put on new paste on the cpu. Does artic silver have exp date? Pretty sure i got this tube back in 07. Cap has been on it and the paste seem to be a little bit running/sticky. If i can still use it.... then great. if not, then doh.


----------



## dpoverlord

Check my sig, my i7-930 with 2 titans is still killing it. I can't do max settings in BF4. But the why spend money for x79. It's a joke... ONLY if you can O/C that 930/920 up though.

My max O/C is 4.3 / 4,4 right now I have it D/C to 3.9ghz and I avg 60FPS in BF4 on high with some settings at medium. If you can wait, do it and go x99


----------



## alancsalt

If BF4 is your thing, would a hexacore help with that? Like 970, 980, 980X, 990X.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If BF4 is your thing, would a hexacore help with that? Like 970, 980, 980X, 990X.


I would think it would. It should def give more oomph to it, would expect 7 to 12 percent since you have more cores running. I am really curious now since you won't get a higher overclock really, right? Right now I am running at 4.0 I found it more stable than 4.3

Temp wise I put it back to 4.2GHZ just now and am using a vcore of 1.325 and QPI/VTT of 1.335. It takes a lot to get up to 4.3/4.4 now. I am wondering if it is degradation that has brought it back to this level. However, I did run 4.3/4.4 for 2 years. I know the 970+ series could get to 4.7/4.8

Alcan what do you think?


----------



## alancsalt

For 24/7 on any of them 4.2GHz is a comfortable OC. That used to be enough for SLI. I would think a 970 or 980, hopefully sensible priced by now, but one that hasn't been abused yet.

Besides BF4 it boosts results in most Futuremark benches, if benches matter to you..


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For 24/7 on any of them 4.2GHz is a comfortable OC. That used to be enough for SLI. I would think a 970 or 980, hopefully sensible priced by now, but one that hasn't been abused yet.
> 
> Besides BF4 it boosts results in most Futuremark benches, if benches matter to you..


Love Benching... I think I am going to keep an ear out for a not too expensive 980x / 990X Luna has a 980 but I think that would be harder to O/C


----------



## bvet4dog

awesome. I take it new 760 card and SSD will be fine with what i have now.

Yeah, i'll hold out and wait another year or so for a complete new build.


----------



## doyll

There are lots of us still running i7-9xx. Biggest drawback is SATA III and USB3. I really want an X58A-OC.


----------



## bvet4dog

What do you mean doyll? Are you implying i cant use the samsung evo ssd on my ud3r x58a board?


----------



## bvet4dog

well i'm having an issue with the hard drives. One decided to be a pain in the butt. The connection kind of broke off and seems flimsy. I was not hard on it or rough lol. So i tried putting it back plugged in and it seems to be okay at the moment.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/b00mer16/media/20140221_1301391_zps3914f94b.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/b00mer16/media/20140221_1302341_zps046371a8.jpg.html

So as it is sitting right now plugged in, i'm able to access the hard drive in IDE mode (bios) and saved some stuff then reformatted it. Thing is i have windows 7 installed on the new SSD and i did that in with ACHI instead of IDE. So now i can't even see the reformatted hard drive. I dont want to switch back to ide mode in the bios and be able to use the reformatted drive. ACHI seems to be more responsive and quicker.

Any one help?


----------



## bvet4dog

Fixed!

I put everything in sata 6 ports (white) instead of blue) and now everything works.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvet4dog*
> 
> What do you mean doyll? Are you implying i cant use the samsung evo ssd on my ud3r x58a board?


You can use it no problem. It just won't be as fast as on a newer generation motherboard because the Marcell 9128 doesn't give good transfer speeds. as newer sata 3. The Intel ICH10R has a bandwidth cap of 610-680ish, varies from review to review. The Marvell 9128 bottlenecks at around 400MB/s.

Here's an intel 510 SSD tested on both
http://forums.storagereview.com/index.php/topic/29729-intel-510-ssd-on-x58-ich10r-marvell-quick-test/

Here's testing with OCZ Agility SSD
http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=413&Itemid=38&limitstart=3

Edit:
Glad you got it all working.









My next upgrade will be an SSD.


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah nice save, I have made a point of never using the marvell ports. I have never heard anything good. I ended up putting my ssds in raid 0. When I do finally upgrade I WI keep them separate.

Glad you got them working.


----------



## dpoverlord

So my *Xeon X5660* Came in today!

I plopped it into the Motherboard added some 6 yr old Artic Silver 5 and it loaded fine. The interesting thing is that the temps are 38C with no load and it is using my i7-930 settings:

I know I am overclocking this all wrong. Has anyone here overclocked this chip? I am curious to know the right steps for this Xeon Overclock compared to my i7-930

Off the bat, the good news is that Windows loaded fine with these. Bad news is I have the Clock set to 21. Knowing this I should change it to 23, but I read its locked at 21 no? Can you guys look at my settings to give me your opinion?

These are my settings right now:

Code:



Code:


2. > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:Disabled <<<<yes this is right
SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:DISABLED just while your benching for a stable over clock, when stable this can be Enabled

C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:Disabled this always stays disabled, even after a stable o/c or even if your running stock

CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................:DISABLED just while your benching for a stable over clock, when stable this can be Enabled

Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192 <<<<change 191
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto: <<<<change 100 this can be left to auto but some use the 100mhz as that's what auto will run @ I have mine set to 101mhz as its more stable on my o/c GPU

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............:Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
Performance Enhance........................:Standard <<<< this is fine
SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick <<<<this is fine
Should this be AUTO
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
tRP........................................:7 AUTO
tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
tWR........................................:8 AUTO
tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
tWL........................................:7 AUTO
tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO <<<<change to Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................:AUTO
QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
IOH Core...................................:AUTO
ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
ICH Core...................................:1.2V
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled
Edited by kev8792 - 8/1/13 at 7:35am


----------



## Aximous

I'm running an X5650 in this board, overclocking it is mostly the same as the old series, the main difference being that you can set lower QPI ratio in relation to the dram ratio. The lowest is now 1.5 instead of the 2.0 on 45nm, with the optimal ratio being 1.66 to 1.84. Other than that I found that some BSOD codes relate to different problems, but that may just be me.

On the note of cpu multi, if you enable turbo then you can set it to 23.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey My mind is not working :-(

Can you explain what you mean by a lower QPI Ratio. Or give me an example?

Old QPI Link Speed is X36 and an uncore of X13 (when was i7-930)

Just changed it to X36 and uncore of X18 but it would not boot unless I lowered the clock speed.

My multi is set to X23 right now


----------



## Aximous

Sorry I meant the uncore ratio. On the old series it was advised to maintain a 2.0 uncore:dram ratio meaning that if you had 8x memory multiplier you set the uncore to x16, now with 32nm you can go lower for example I'm running a x14 uncore multi with 8x memory multi, that gives a 1.75 ratio which is in the middle of the previously mention range. This can lead to lower uncore voltages for example. A rule of thumb for the uncore multi could be to set it to 2 times the memory multi minus 2 then you can change it 1 step lower or 2 step higher. I hope this helps.

The QPI should always be set to x36 as that is the lowest after slow mode.

Edit: other than what I mentioned here I usually follow this guide and it works great.

One more thing that changes from 45nm to 32nm is some voltages, max uncore is 1.4V, max PLL is 2.0V I think these are the only different ones.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Sorry I meant the uncore ratio. On the old series it was advised to maintain a 2.0 uncore:dram ratio meaning that if you had 8x memory multiplier you set the uncore to x16, now with 32nm you can go lower for example I'm running a x14 uncore multi with 8x memory multi, that gives a 1.75 ratio which is in the middle of the previously mention range. This can lead to lower uncore voltages for example. A rule of thumb for the uncore multi could be to set it to 2 times the memory multi minus 2 then you can change it 1 step lower or 2 step higher. I hope this helps.
> 
> The QPI should always be set to x36 as that is the lowest after slow mode.
> 
> Edit: other than what I mentioned here I usually follow this guide and it works great.
> 
> One more thing that changes from 45nm to 32nm is some voltages, max uncore is 1.4V, max PLL is 2.0V I think these are the only different ones.


Thanks a lot do you think you can check in what I am doing int his thread. This is the first time I am at a loss as to how to overclock and I always felt I was good at overclocking.

Would REALLY APPRECIATE your help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/210_70#post_21893549


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks a lot do you think you can check in what I am doing int his thread. This is the first time I am at a loss as to how to overclock and I always felt I was good at overclocking.
> 
> Would REALLY APPRECIATE your help.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/210_70#post_21893549


Based on what you wrote there, you should give a good read to the guide I linked above, that'll clear your questions.


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks following that guide at 4.53ghz right now with the 1.6 Vcore but temps hit 80-90c whats my breaking point?


----------



## dpoverlord

The multiplier on my xeon is fluctuating on my initial overclock any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks following that guide at 4.53ghz right now with the 1.6 Vcore but temps hit 80-90c whats my breaking point?


4.53 is very nice, but 1.6V is pretty high, usually people don't recommend going over 1.4-1.45V for 24/7, but usually it's the thermals that should limit your vcore, keep it under 85 during prime/IBT and you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> The multiplier on my xeon is fluctuating on my initial overclock any idea how to fix this?


Do you have any of the power saving features on? If not the CPU might be hitting the thermal limit and throttle to save itself.


----------



## dpoverlord

Just got it stable at 25C @ 4.4GHZ I could go higher but I would need to raise the Vcore a lot

See here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/280_70#post_21896179


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Just got it stable at 25C @ 4.4GHZ I could go higher but I would need to raise the Vcore a lot
> 
> See here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/280_70#post_21896179


Nice, I'm running 4.4GHz myself, though I needed 1.4V for it, have fun with you new chip


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah I just got my first crash in Prime95 about 7 hrs in I checked it and it failed on test 7I believe

[Wed Mar 05 09:13:33 2014]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## Aximous

For me when prime fails a worker it usually means an issue with the ram, either ram settings/voltage or uncore voltage. If the cpu is unstable I get a bsod instead of a worker stop.

Try loosening ram timings or bumping the uncore voltage or maybe the ram if you're below 1.66.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> For me when prime fails a worker it usually means an issue with the ram, either ram settings/voltage or uncore voltage. If the cpu is unstable I get a bsod instead of a worker stop.
> 
> Try loosening ram timings or bumping the uncore voltage or maybe the ram if you're below 1.66.


Code:

Ah so I should not be raising my Vcore, I am not getting a BSOD just an error like below, I will try loosening the ram settings then. To be clear when it hangs "a worker" means it had a slight issue and its not a CPU stability thing always could be ram timings as wlel

Intel Burn test ran 15 threads no problem

Prime 95 is failing after 1-2 hrs raised Vcore not much of a difference


Spoiler: Prime Error



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: prime95.exe
Application Version: 27.9.1.0
Application Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
Fault Module Name: prime95.exe
Fault Module Version: 27.9.1.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000000000044ed45
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 2fda
Additional Information 2: 2fdaafef519ecd37ee530e10e7a5537a
Additional Information 3: 57a8
Additional Information 4: 57a8c7ccd202b601859a7195a28d3c2c



Just changed Load Line to level 2
Lowered QPI VTT from 1.35 to 1.335
IO Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*
ICH Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*

Disabled Virtualization Technology.

Other programs seem to be fine, do you think its a memory thing or just need more vcore?


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Code:


Ah so I should not be raising my Vcore, I am not getting a BSOD just an error like below, I will try loosening the ram settings then. To be clear when it hangs "a worker" means it had a slight issue and its not a CPU stability thing always could be ram timings as wlel

Intel Burn test ran 15 threads no problem

Prime 95 is failing after 1-2 hrs raised Vcore not much of a difference


Spoiler: Prime Error



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: prime95.exe
Application Version: 27.9.1.0
Application Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
Fault Module Name: prime95.exe
Fault Module Version: 27.9.1.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000000000044ed45
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 2fda
Additional Information 2: 2fdaafef519ecd37ee530e10e7a5537a
Additional Information 3: 57a8
Additional Information 4: 57a8c7ccd202b601859a7195a28d3c2c



Just changed Load Line to level 2
Lowered QPI VTT from 1.35 to 1.335
IO Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*
ICH Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*

Disabled Virtualization Technology.

Other programs seem to be fine, do you think its a memory thing or just need more vcore?

Oh whole prime is crashing on you, I haven't seen that before, what I said, it's probably not your vcore. You can always try running memtest to check your ram. By the way which setting of prime are you running? Small fft is good to check cpu clock, large fft is more sensitive to ram settings I suspect.

Load line really should be kept it level 1, level 2 results in voltage rise.

Play around with your settings see, which one makes the stress test last longer and that should give you a clue that what's making your setup unstable.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Oh whole prime is crashing on you, I haven't seen that before, what I said, it's probably not your vcore. You can always try running memtest to check your ram. By the way which setting of prime are you running? Small fft is good to check cpu clock, large fft is more sensitive to ram settings I suspect.
> 
> Load line really should be kept it level 1, level 2 results in voltage rise.
> 
> Play around with your settings see, which one makes the stress test last longer and that should give you a clue that what's making your setup unstable.


Ok I can change it to Level1 Level2 seems to give me a heat increase bordering 80C

I am running the latest por me from there website.27.9

I am one hr in and it seems to be working so far, I ran blend


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok I can change it to Level1 Level2 seems to give me a heat increase bordering 80C
> 
> I am running the latest por me from there website.27.9
> 
> I am one hr in and it seems to be working so far, I ran blend


No wonder level 2 gave you increased heat, as it increases your actual voltage as I said









Blend is fine, just make sure to note that which test it fails, they can easily be distinguished: small is under 50, large is above.


----------



## dpoverlord

K will run both of those tests I am running it at 12 threads and when it fails (locks up the program)


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys weird question

I went to bring a disk for memtest and my Blu Ray DVD Burner does not work.

Seems it reads disks but won't burn and Windows just views it as an stack cd rom.

I have a Lite on iHBS212

It reads in device manager as an SCSCI CdRom and its a blu ray player and burns dvds. Any idea how I can get this to work so I can burn dvds?

Nero Infotool shows the drive but daemon tools and everything else can do nothing


----------



## dpoverlord

Memtest stable with the overclock!


Also, just redid my whole case:


Spoiler: Before:









Spoiler: After











going to get a 120MM fan to help push more of that air on the titans 

In the process though I moved my SATA cables. Right now everything is on the intel ports but my seagate 7200rpm sata is on the marvell. So far SSD 1-2 WD red 345, Blu ray 6
*should I move the marvell to 7 or 8/9?*


----------



## tuffarts

USB drive is an option if you have one.
If you don't you could get one, as they are handy to have.
you never need an optical drive taking up a sata port again.


----------



## tuffarts

cables will help air flow a lot.
did you get drive working?


----------



## dpoverlord

Kiinda using nero for it. I like the option of having it if I want it if that makes sense.


----------



## Aximous

If possible you should always use the intel ports, the marvell controller on this board is let's just say not very good.


----------



## dpoverlord

Installed the ram (_went from 3 dimms 3 x 2GB G skill to 6 dimms 6x2GB_ )but system won't boot stuck at start screen and lists it as 8gb and stalls out


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Any ideas?

Edit: putting pairs of ram in at a time.

Boots at 4gb
When I put 4dimms I get your Computer is experiencing overclocking issues and has been reset to default.

What voltages do I have to change?


Spoiler: Screenshot



[


This is the boot screen on 4 dimes. I upped the voltage and got this dram is at 1.58 Qpi was upped to 1.3375


Spoiler: Screenshot







Also did a check of 2 stocks per slot it will boot fine so I know it's not a ram channel issue


Spoiler: Screenshot







Edit:
Did a hard cmos reset and can boot into windows fine but now have to figure how to get my OC back to 4.4ghz


----------



## tuffarts

Quick question
should I still be able to post, if I do not have the 8 pin CPU plugged in, or does it need to be in able for the mobo to function.
I have a UD7 and I cannot find the 8 pin cable. but I want to know if this board is dead.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffarts*
> 
> Quick question
> should I still be able to post, if I do not have the 8 pin CPU plugged in, or does it need to be in able for the mobo to function.
> I have a UD7 and I cannot find the 8 pin cable. but I want to know if this board is dead.


PSU CPU plugs may be 4 pin plugs

What PSU are you using?


----------



## tuffarts

A Corsair TX650,
I found the cable {it was attached not modular}
but it seems the board is dead.
I just spent days getting it dressed with a Mipps waterblock and now no signs of life from it


----------



## doyll

Bummer
My TX650 has two 4 pin connectors on one cable.
Second connector from left.
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/img/psu/corsair/tx650/img9_1.jpg


----------



## tuffarts

I found it
but the board will not post
no signs of life
it has been in storage for over a year
going to put the air cooling stuff back on {after I do some more testing}.
may have some Mipps mobo blocks for the UD7 for sale {hardley used:{}


----------



## peteroaknyc

Hi,
I've already pmed Aximous, but ill ask here as well, so going to buy gigabyte x58a ud7 rev 2 and i'am wondering , if x5650 gonna work without any problem on it???Doest vt-d in the bios work??
My Goal is to overclock to 4ghz.
Greets Peter.


----------



## alancsalt

Couple of threads for x58/xeon combos.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/x58-xeon-club

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever


----------



## UNOE

Whats up with the bios page it sends me to a signup page that auto downloads a .exe that I immediately canceled. I just want a bios lol

That page use to work well what gives ?


----------



## ezveedub

Hey guys, its been a while since I've been on here. Has anyone had any issues with loss of video output using the X58A-UD7 mobo Rev 1 when running twin video cards in the PCIe16x slots? I've had this issue in the past occasionally, and its worked its self out after a reset, but now, it always looses the video output signal once Windows is ready to start. If I unplug one video cards power leads I can always get one or the other video card to boot and work in Windows, but not when both are powered. I'm stumped, as this always seems to occur when new drivers were installed, but I have used several drivers and still cannot get both cards running in Windows once drivers are loaded. I also have tried re installing the OS and flashing the bios from F7 to F8 and turning off all overclock settings. The system worked with Windows 8 for short period of time, but refuses all options under Windows 7. When no drivers are loaded in a fresh OS install, I have video until drivers are loaded. At this point, I'm trying to figure out if its video card related or motherboard related. Any input is welcomed.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> Hey guys, its been a while since I've been on here. Has anyone had any issues with loss of video output using the X58A-UD7 mobo Rev 1 when running twin video cards in the PCIe16x slots? I've had this issue in the past occasionally, and its worked its self out after a reset, but now, it always looses the video output signal once Windows is ready to start. If I unplug one video cards power leads I can always get one or the other video card to boot and work in Windows, but not when both are powered. I'm stumped, as this always seems to occur when new drivers were installed, but I have used several drivers and still cannot get both cards running in Windows once drivers are loaded. I also have tried re installing the OS and flashing the bios from F7 to F8 and turning off all overclock settings. The system worked with Windows 8 for short period of time, but refuses all options under Windows 7. When no drivers are loaded in a fresh OS install, I have video until drivers are loaded. At this point, I'm trying to figure out if its video card related or motherboard related. Any input is welcomed.


Ok, this is strange... Lately i get only the 0x00000000124 BSOD occasionally mainly at Zavod map of BF4. But i think it has to do with the new 12gb of memory i installed and has nothing to do with your problem.

Eventhough i also have 1250w PSU and 2x 7970 cards, still your double 6990 (quadfire) are more power hungry than my setup. By the way, if it helps i use bios F9D moded from tweaktown gigabyte forum and win7 64bit ultimate with the last (non-mantle) 13.x series GPU drivers.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Ok, this is strange... Lately i get only the 0x00000000124 BSOD occasionally mainly at Zavod map of BF4. But i think it has to do with the new 12gb of memory i installed and has nothing to do with your problem.
> 
> Eventhough i also have 1250w PSU and 2x 7970 cards, still your double 6990 (quadfire) are more power hungry than my setup. By the way, if it helps i use bios F9D moded from tweaktown gigabyte forum and win7 64bit ultimate with the last (non-mantle) 13.x series GPU drivers.


I think I'm going to removed the 6990s and drop in a set of 6870s I have in my I7 860 setup and vice versa. I have to see if its the video cards or possibly the chipset on the mobo. I never installed the watercooling board to this UD7 mobo and I think the chipset may be flaking out now. Either way, its not going to be a simple repair if its a failed component, unless its the PSU.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Hello, I just have a quick question:

Is the x5650 compatible with the EX58-UD3R rev.1?

The CPU support lists the 990x is compatible along with other 32nm hex core i7s with the BIOS F12Q.

I have mine breadboarded and it won't post. Just wondering if I need to update the bios to get it working or do I just look for another board?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

Have a really big favor I need to ask. Can someone link me if they had success utilizing the USB 3.0 ports(2 ports) and the steps they took to make them work.

I have an on going battle getting these ports to work at USB 3.0 speeds.

I have tried a multitude of drivers and my Dell u3014 USB 3.0 hub / note 3 phone only are recognized / run at USB 2.0 speeds. When plug USB 3.0 devices into the ports they are recognized but win 7 always comes back with the message to please connect the devices to a faster port. Would really appreciate any help

In this photo see how it shows as a usb 3.0 host controller / root hub. I have connected my note 3 phone but as you can see there is the error this device can perform faster if connect to a super speed USB 3.0 port.
Also you will see that it lists two "*Generic USB Hub*" this is from the USB 2.0 port of one of the monitors connected. When the monitor is connected to the USB 3 port I t reports as: "*Renesas Electronics USB 2.0 Hub"* Oddly enough, the Realtek USB 3.0 Card reader cannot be read nor can USB 3.0 from the phone. Something has to be missing and I have tried a slew of drivers already.


http://imgur.com/h0j3bLx


This photo shows how the system reports the USB 3.0 hub on the dell monitor as USB 2.0, Oddly enough when I connect it to the USB 2.0 port on the computer the 2 listings that say Renesas Electronics USB 2.0 HUB dissapear and are reported back as:
Realtek Usb 3.0 Card Reader. Now how weird is that?


http://imgur.com/PQ36lJu


*EDIT:* IS it possible that I need to flash the firmware? Right now it is at firmware 3034. If I flash it to an earlier version maybe I will have a better chance of using it?

Edit: The motherboard uses Renesas Electronics uPD720200 Version 3 rom chip. I have tried 2 different firmwares now Version 3.0.2.8 and 3.0.3.4 My devices still only show as a USB 2.0 connections. The dell hub still will not utilize the usb 3.0 hub nor will it show the memory card reader (will only show when plugged into a usb2 slot).

I am thinking that maybe the issue is more driver driven but nothing I can do helps.
-Installed Realtek drivers
-Installed 3 different renesas drivers
- Changed driver manually from Renesas USB 2.0 hub and to Renesas USB 3.0 Hub (dell port)
- What else can I do?


----------



## doyll

Sorry I can't be any help.
Have had no problem with USB 3.0 working with XP and latest bios.
Only "problem" I have is no internal USB 3.0 header, only the 2x USB 3.0 in back on I/O. I have not yet purchased a USB 3.0 hub but don't expect any problems.

Screenshot of Device Manager


----------



## dpoverlord

Still at it, out of the 4 monitors I was able to get the far left monitor to read memory cards when connected into the USB 3.0 port but other than that nothing works. The other 3 monitors only work when they are plugged into the USB 2.0 port.

When I plug the phone into the far left monitor it shows as an MTP and nothing else the with USB 3.0 mode disabled. While when I connect any USB 3.0 device to the port it just reverts to 2.0

Doyll, when you connect a USB 3 item into the port does it go at 2.0 speeds or 3.0 speeds?


----------



## adonai666

maybe someone can help me out as I am scratching my head since months.

Owner of Gigabyte x58-UD7 + i7-970
PSu 650W Coolermaster BRonze
12Gig RAM Mustang ( 6x2 ) 1333Mhz CL9
GTX 770 MSi 2Gb
SSD Intel 330

The issue :
_ Linux Ubuntu 11 & 12 : works flawlessy even at full power multiple compression / encoding etc ...
_ Windows XP pro 64 : works flawlessy even in HArdcore gaming + encoding at the same time etc ..

_ Windows Vista 64 Windows 7 64 : FAIL. FREEZES ALL THE TIME









I tried following :
_ bios flash
_ Update all drivers to their latest
_ disable ALL energy saving options
_ tried the ssd iastor / iastorv reg trick
_ Ran Memtest multiple time : never freeze
_ Changed Graphic card slot
_ REmoved some RAM
_ CHanged sata mode from ahci to ide in bios
_ changed ssd from marvell to intel port in both ahci & ide mode
_ set bios to maximum compatibility and increase CPU + RAM voltage
_ loosen the ram timings at their highest ( 9-11-11-31 )

NOITHING WORKED VISTA 64 ULTIMATE / WINDOWS 64 ULTIMATE STILL FREEZING RANDOMLY

Any clue ? Service to disable ? REgistry keys.

The issue is clearly OS RELATED


----------



## The Floyd Effect

Hey OCN,

I just got a used X58 UD3R and a xeon W3520 pretty cheap off eBay, what is the fastest ram I can put in it?


----------



## dpoverlord

Was asked in a few private messages about custom bioses here is a quick how to I wrote Steven185

Welcome to the forums!!! Add your rig to your profile so I know your exact board, also need the revision #.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


I have no idea what model your motherboard is ...or how old your current bios is, but after a certain revision gigabyte bioses doubled in size. So, if you have one of the old bioses and want to upgrade to a new bigger size one, the only way to do that is by using @Bios utility.
[/quote]
Still, as stated here:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-how-qflash-guide.html

then go here:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html

or if you want one of the custom bioses we all did go to:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html#post462869

Then from there under X58 Modified Bios choose your motherboard (if GA-EX58-UD5 the latest modified is

Download is HERE
Code:
GA-EX58-UD5 Bios F13 mod
Updated with...
Intel RAID for SATA 11.6.0.1702
Realtek LAN 2.50
Jmicron RAID SATA 1.07.28

If thats your motherboard thats the latest one, I made that link clickable

with the exception of the above case (transition to higher size bios), it is preferred to use QFLASH from within your bios (transition between same size bioses)

And also dont forget the "Keep DMI Data: DISABLED" during the update phase! (Per El Greco)

Also put in information from your rig in your profile


----------



## spice003

Can these BIOSes be modded to support ECC ram? Or is that not possible on these boards?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> Can these BIOSes be modded to support ECC ram? Or is that not possible on these boards?


Not sure on that one, but I think ECC is not a bios issue but a voltage issue if I am not mistaken, but they might take it, check tweaktown sure that question has been asked


----------



## weespid

Hello all i was directed to this thread by fellow user slickwilly








so i will enter my submission
bios template bound to change because it has not been the most smooth transition

cpuz link

http://valid.x86.fr/1gy0py

GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: 19x
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.02GHz ( 212x19)
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: All
CPU Multi Threading........................: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: Disabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function..........................: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: Enabled

QPI Clock Ratio............................: x36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.8GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: x12
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2667MHz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: 133
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: Profile1
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 12.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1600
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: 100
>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: 900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: 0ps

> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: N/A
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: 6.0
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1228
Performance Enhance........................: Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: Expert
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.64V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9
tRCD.......................................: 9
tRP........................................: 9
tRAS.......................................: 24
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: Auto
tRRD ......................................: Auto
tWTR ......................................: Auto
tWR........................................: Auto
tWTP.......................................: Auto
tWL........................................: Auto
tRFC.......................................: Auto
tRTP.......................................: Auto
tFAW.......................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: Auto

> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................: Auto
Different Ranks............................: Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: Auto

> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: Enabled
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.450V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: Auto
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: Auto
CPU PLL....................................: 1.860V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................: Auto
QPI PLL....................................: 1.200
IOH Core...................................: Auto
ICH I/O....................................: Auto
ICH Core...................................: 1.200
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................: 1.640V
DRAM Termination...........................: Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: Auto

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]

Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled


----------



## hermeticist

Hi, I'm a newbie to the forum and don't wish to hijack etc. but this seemed like a good place to ask a question or two?!

I have two Gigabyte x58 motherboards, a UD5 V2 and an Extreme, I decided to upgrade from my 920 to an X5650 and simultaneously to replace the 6GB of OCZ RAM with 24GB of Corsair RAM - initially this was fitted to the UD5 because I wanted the USB 3 and the SATA 3 - booted the system up but was met with significant issues (lock ups and BSODs - read up on the Marvell controller and decided to remove all connections to the Intel controller - and initially this helped.

It all seemed stable on Prime95 so I overclocked it to 4GHZ (20 x 200) and ran Prime again, absolutely fine (I will add that I did quite a bit of research on the recommended voltages on various forums - and adjusted them accordingly), then I put the memory up to 1600MHZ (which is its rating) and multiple crashes, I just couldn't get it stable (The uncore clock ratio I adjusted up and down but around the recommended 1.5 x memory multiplier).

To cut a long story short, after memtesting the memory (fine) and testing with both Prime and IBT it wasn't stable even on 'fail-safe' BIOS settings or with them and increased voltages (have reloaded Windows Ultimate 7 and 8 countless times - to negate corrupt OS).

So I replaced the UD5 with the extreme and it seemed much happier, but now the same thing is happening. I run IBT on maximum and it crashes after a couple of minutes saying clock-interrupt etc.

Other parts used are:

GTX285
Crucial 120GB SSD
WD black (640GB)
Seasonic 650W PSU
TRUE 120 cooler

Max. temperature on testing has been 71c

And after 3 weeks of testing I'm stumped - unless the CPU is no good?

Sorry for the long post, trying to supply all necessary info. if anyone has any suggestions they are most welcome - looks like the 920 will have to go back in and be tested to make sure that it is definitely the CPU...


----------



## SheepMoose

Hey guys, GA-X58a-UD7 owner here.
Currently having an issue with my MoBo where there's a flashing light that goes from a flashing green, to a flashing red, to a continuous red. Looks like it's coming from one of the CPU Temp or Voltage LED's, although I'm leaning towards Temp. During this stage the sound will stutter constantly while the flashing happens.

Currently my PC sits at a whopping 59 degrees Celsius at idle, with a max of 75 degrees during gaming.
What's my best bet to finding out the cause of this issue? Mind you I haven't overclocked at all, and my i7 950 runs at it's original clock. Using a Corsair H70, going to give it a clean tonight but don't expect it to help tremendously.

What can be done? What do you guys need me to look for so you can help me out?
Cheers.


----------



## alancsalt

square one says make sure the cooler is seated correctly/evenly.. cause it's not doing the job...


----------



## doyll

What alancsalt said.








What cooler do you have?


----------



## SheepMoose

Corsair H70, have installed a couple of gentle typhoons onto it as well.
Wasn't really having this problem until about a year ago, put up with it but it seems to have gotten worse lately. When I first built the PC (2012-ish?) it was fine, so doubt it'd be a problem with how the cooler is seated.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Corsair H70, have installed a couple of gentle typhoons onto it as well.
> Wasn't really having this problem until about a year ago, put up with it but it seems to have gotten worse lately. When I first built the PC (2012-ish?) it was fine, so doubt it'd be a problem with how the cooler is seated.


Three possibilities come to mind:

1. Dust / lint is restricting airflow thorugh radiator .. common problem. When was the last time you cleaned it?
2. TIM has dried out and isn't doing it's job .. often new TIM solves the problem.
3. Pump is wearing out and not moving coolant like it should .. common problem as these CLCs age.


----------



## TheGRig

Can Someone tell me what the max multiplier the X58A UD7 can go up to?


----------



## alancsalt

Whatever the max multiplier is for the CPU? (AFAIK, that's where multipliers are limited..?)


----------



## TheGRig

So i have a Core i7 930, and a Asus P6X58D Premium, on wiki it says the max is 21 multipliers, but I can go to 22. Which also could mean that if i use the X58A UD7 i can get higher overclock for cpu cuz it has more multipliers. The thing is i dont want to increase my bus speed, because i dont want to overclock my RAM.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGRig*
> 
> So i have a Core i7 930, and a Asus P6X58D Premium, on wiki it says the max is 21 multipliers, but I can go to 22. Which also could mean that if i use the X58A UD7 i can get higher overclock for cpu cuz it has more multipliers. The thing is i dont want to increase my bus speed, because i dont want to overclock my RAM.


olny if you have 1066 ram or locked ram multipliers raising the bus speed could be a problem you could raise the bus till x6 or x8 ram multipliers are 1333 or 1600 speed also form what i reed the 4 core i7 9xx like to be on uneven multipliers but if you leave the fsb alone 22x will give you a little boost the only way to know is if you try for your self


----------



## tbingel

I would like to set my BIOS to most stable values for BSOD-free daily use.
I am not looking for blazing speeds. Just good responsiveness for general use.
I have Corsair H80i water cooling and more than adequate fans on board.
Could experienced users help me with this please?
Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

just got a ud7 rev 1 today, lovely board!! soo much more settings and fine tuning options compare to my p6x58d.


----------



## Christie




----------



## kckyle

so i been messing around with the ud7, question, does the hybrid silent heat pipe actually makes a difference? i do notice my south bridge gets a bit tad warmer than my liking.


----------



## doyll

Help!
In a moment of stupidity I had wife help me install my X58A-UD5 Rev. A. After it was in place I found the cap in the top left corner of mobo had been broken loose and it's bottom twisted sideways.

Anyone know where I can get a replacement for it? I have a good soldering iron, solder sucker and wick, etc. so ca put a new one on the motherboard, but I can't seem to find one anywhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Help!
> In a moment of stupidity I had wife help me install my X58A-UD5 Rev. A. After it was in place I found the cap in the top left corner of mobo had been broken loose and it's bottom twisted sideways.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a replacement for it? I have a good soldering iron, solder sucker and wick, etc. so ca put a new one on the motherboard, but I can't seem to find one anywhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


did you solve the issue? since i had to make my own IO shield i had to jam the mobo pretty hard into the case since its not a perfect fit. in the process i think i might have bent one or two chokes on the top as well.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did you solve the issue? since i had to make my own IO shield i had to jam the mobo pretty hard into the case since its not a perfect fit. in the process i think i might have bent one or two chokes on the top as well.


Still trying to figure out exactly what it is. Do you know what the part number is for them?

I don't have the markings handy, but If you want them let me know and I'll post them


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Still trying to figure out exactly what it is. Do you know what the part number is for them?
> 
> I don't have the markings handy, but If you want them let me know and I'll post them


nvm i just inspect the choke and it's not that bad,

i do notice the lack of heat transfer from the mobo to the hybrid silent pipe though, i believe i put enough tim since when i took out a screw it was coated with the paste, however the fins are merely warm when the pipes are burning hot. i think this is due to the faulty design of the hybrid silent heatpipe, the copper pipe does not make full use of the whole surface area.


----------



## lupohki

Hi guys, does anyone know if a GA-X58A-UD5 rev 1 will work with a xeon x5660? I know that it's not on Gigabyte's official list, but i read of someone using a ud7 rev 1 with a x5660 and that's not on its supported list either. Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

i have ud7 rev1 with x5675, running at 4.7ghz while benching no problem


----------



## Aximous

I ran into issue today, I can't set the multiplier to 21 on my ud5 rev2 with a x5650. If I enable turbo anything above 19 becomes 22 (in the settings page the multi stays the same but the clockspeed becomes BCLK x 22), if I disable turbo the max multi becomes 20.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## kckyle

5650 dont like odd multi, either 20 or 22.


----------



## Aximous

That's too bad, x22 takes more volts than I'd like, and it really could do more than x20, maybe I'll play around with the base clock, see how much my ram can handle.


----------



## kckyle

uh just adjust the baseclock i guess. using more multi doesn't mean use more voltage, higher clock means more voltage,


----------



## Aximous

That's clear, but honestly running my ram slower than stock for a few MHz on the cpu bothers my OCD







So I'll either end up running 4GHz with some pretty low volts, 4,3 with some pretty high volts and ram speed lowered or ~4,1 with reasonable volts and ram bumped up a little.

I'll probably end up settling on 4.0 for 24/7 with another profile with some higher clocks if I need that for something.


----------



## Bittornado

Hello everyone.

I own a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 which I wanted to try and upgrade with a modded BIOS flash in order to enable TRIM-0 support with an updated RAID ROM (a modded version of IRST v11.2.0.1006).

My BIOS version was the latest F9d.

Q-flash wouldn't recognize the file. It was suggested that I tried the @BIOS utility as it was always suggested by Gigabyte.
I downloaded the latest version, it DID read the modded BIOS and write it successfully....
However, after restart, everything is just pitch black.
No picture at all.

The onboard error message indicator shows the number "68", which is not even listed as what that is supposed to mean in the motherboard's own handbook.
I KNOW that I had checked the back-up BIOS version to be F2 prior to this accident. Unfortunately I never got to updating the back-up BIOS to my current functional version.
But the back-up BIOS doesn't even kick in. My board does have the double BIOS feature I believe...
I even tried the PSU power switch on and off method, still no kicking in of the back-up BIOS.

It is kinda stupid, since I had read some posts that the @BIOS utility is not the most reliable method for flashing the BIOS...but since Q-Flash failed, I thought that it might have been because of the size difference between the regular F9d and the modded version I was trying to flash it with.

What can I do now?
I tried to search the Gigabyte support page at tweaktown to see whether there was a more straight forward suggestion for unbricking a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 motherboard, but could not find anything useful really, or maybe I don't know what to look for....

I am kinda hopeful that this issue might be resolved somehow, the least because of the fact that I do know the board at least has a F2 back-up BIOS version on it, just don't know what to do for the board to kick that in.

My settings prior to this accident:

- BIOS version F9d (the latest downloaded version from the Gigabyte section for my Rev 1.0 motherboard at this site).

- Using Intel i7 980X processor, x22, BCLK 133 (=2926 GHz) so not even the stock speed, and with the boost option disabled. Uncore speed 2133 GHz (double the RAM speed which at that moment was running at 1066 GHz only).

- Hyperthreading disabled. No overvolting whatsoever, neither for CPU, GPU or RAM. RAM XMP disabled.

- 24GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 PC16000/2000MHz CL9 3x4GB (CMT12GX3M3A2000C9).

- A Radeon HD-7990 video card.

- Running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 off a Samsung 850 Pro Series 1TB SSD. Very fresh install, basically no other software was installed at the moment.

Well, any help would be much appreciated. I have flashed BIOS before but always used Q-flash, so I'm not entirely new to the scene, but this is really the first time ever I've encountered such, to me, hopeless situation where I get NOTHING to work with since the screen is totally black. Hopefully there is something to do to remedy this situation.

Thank you.


----------



## kckyle

if i'm correct isn't the f9 a beta bios? what needs did you have that made you wanna go that high? i'm on f8 right now and it's everything i need, including getting xeon to work and 8gb of ram stick.


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if i'm correct isn't the f9 a beta bios? what needs did you have that made you wanna go that high? i'm on f8 right now and it's everything i need, including getting xeon to work and 8gb of ram stick.


F9d is a modded version, the last one available on Gigabyte's own supported tweaktown site.
F8 was never available after that for me to download anywhere.

What I needed was to find a way to allow TRIM command to pass to a RAID-0 arry for 2 SSDs on the ICH Intel ports.
That is not natively supported by any available BIOS.

There is a modded BIOS version that works fine with that feature, it has been tried and reported to be working just fine with my board as well from others...I have no clue to why @BIOS utility bricked my board. That should have not happened. I made all the necessary preparations. I didn't set my BIOS setting to the default set but that should not matter.

I need someone with the same board or preferably the same issue in the past who would be able to offer me some guidance how to make the F2 version of my back-up BIOS to kick in. I don't know how to get that activated...there is a "power-on/off switch" method but that did not work for me.

There should be a way to activate the back-up BIOS on my GA-X58A-UD7 board...it should be available for just such occasion when the normal BIOS does not post. Otherwise it would be useless if I would have needed a functional BIOS first in order to get the back-up BIOS to kick in...

So I was hoping maybe someone here would have more knowledge on that than me.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> F9d is a modded version, the last one available on Gigabyte's own supported tweaktown site.
> F8 was never available after that for me to download anywhere.
> 
> What I needed was to find a way to allow TRIM command to pass to a RAID-0 arry for 2 SSDs on the ICH Intel ports.
> That is not natively supported by any available BIOS.
> 
> There is a modded BIOS version that works fine with that feature, it has been tried and reported to be working just fine with my board as well from others...I have no clue to why @BIOS utility bricked my board. That should have not happened. I made all the necessary preparations. I didn't set my BIOS setting to the default set but that should not matter.
> 
> I need someone with the same board or preferably the same issue in the past who would be able to offer me some guidance how to make the F2 version of my back-up BIOS to kick in. I don't know how to get that activated...there is a "power-on/off switch" method but that did not work for me.
> 
> There should be a way to activate the back-up BIOS on my GA-X58A-UD7 board...it should be available for just such occasion when the normal BIOS does not post. Otherwise it would be useless if I would have needed a functional BIOS first in order to get the back-up BIOS to kick in...
> 
> So I was hoping maybe someone here would have more knowledge on that than me.


ahh i see, its from trim on raid 0, as far as i know, i haven't seen anyone around besides me and u with the ud7 rev 1. everyone either moved on or no longer here. if you go back couple pages maybe u can find some members with our board.


----------



## Bittornado

Thx m8.
I have tried to read as many posts as I can...but I can not fine anything specific on this matter









I don't think there's an easy fix to get the back-up BIOS to kick in by itself, if it does not that immediately and automatically.
I have no idea why. The whole purpose of this function goes right down the drain if the board does not discover that the main BIOS is broken and does not read from the back-up BIOS.

If you or somebody else should by any chance find any more info or help on the subject, please let me know...right now I'm totally clueless.

Thx.


----------



## kckyle

i found this

BIOS Recover Method Via Manually Invoking BACKUP BIOS Auto-Recovery
Using Power Supply - On/Off Switch

It is possible to make the BIOS Auto-Recovery kick in (Dual BIOS) and re-flash the MAIN BIOS with the contents of the BACKUP BIOS.

This is a simple and easy method for anyone to try before having to resort to other more difficult methods, or a RMA.

1. Shut off the power supply using the switch on the back of the PSU, wait 10-15 seconds.
2. Press and hold the case Power On swtich, then while still holding turn on the power supply from the switch on the rear.
3. Still holding the case power on switch, the board will start, once it does release the case power on switch and shut off the power supply via the switch on the read of the unit. (Do the latter two parts as quickly as you can once the board starts)
4. The board will shut down.
5. Turn the power supply back on using the switch on the rear of the unit.
6. Turn on the motherboard by pressing the case power on button.

Once the board starts this time you should see the Gigabyte splash screen, or POST page, then the Auto-Recovery from Dual BIOS will kick in. You will see a checksum error, and then recovery from BACKUP BIOS will begin. Once it is done reboot your machine and enter the BIOS and load optimized defaults then save/apply/reboot back to BIOS.

Now you are done, and will be using whatever BIOS was in your BACKUP BIOS, From there you can attempt whatever you were previously trying, or update your BIOS to the latest version.

try it out, maybe down the road i need to do this as well lol


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i found this
> 
> BIOS Recover Method Via Manually Invoking BACKUP BIOS Auto-Recovery
> Using Power Supply - On/Off Switch
> 
> It is possible to make the BIOS Auto-Recovery kick in (Dual BIOS) and re-flash the MAIN BIOS with the contents of the BACKUP BIOS.
> 
> This is a simple and easy method for anyone to try before having to resort to other more difficult methods, or a RMA.
> 
> 1. Shut off the power supply using the switch on the back of the PSU, wait 10-15 seconds.
> 2. Press and hold the case Power On swtich, then while still holding turn on the power supply from the switch on the rear.
> 3. Still holding the case power on switch, the board will start, once it does release the case power on switch and shut off the power supply via the switch on the read of the unit. (Do the latter two parts as quickly as you can once the board starts)
> 4. The board will shut down.
> 5. Turn the power supply back on using the switch on the rear of the unit.
> 6. Turn on the motherboard by pressing the case power on button.
> 
> Once the board starts this time you should see the Gigabyte splash screen, or POST page, then the Auto-Recovery from Dual BIOS will kick in. You will see a checksum error, and then recovery from BACKUP BIOS will begin. Once it is done reboot your machine and enter the BIOS and load optimized defaults then save/apply/reboot back to BIOS.
> 
> Now you are done, and will be using whatever BIOS was in your BACKUP BIOS, From there you can attempt whatever you were previously trying, or update your BIOS to the latest version.
> 
> try it out, maybe down the road i need to do this as well lol


Thanks m8,

Forgot to mention that just the method you described is actually the only one which I knew about prior to my mobo failure.
I've already tried that method like 50 times by various length of holding in the case and power on keys in different ways....with no luck at all.
Nothing happens. The system runs but the screen is totally black and I can see on the LED debug code display inside the mobo the code "68".
Now the code "68" isn't even listed or mentioned in the handbook with any kind of information at all.

All I could find about the "68" error code I'm getting on my LED debug code display about this error code is this (the second post in that thread):
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/39229-gigabyte-award-x58-bios-led-debug-codes.html

It states "PM Init" in that list.

I don't know what that means, but I can guess that it might mean "PostMessage" Init which is the exact problem I do have, i.e. there is no POST message coming up when computer is powered on.

That must be because the BIOS simply does not initiate...the main BIOS chip has become corrupted.
And I do know for a fact that my board does NOT automatically overwrite the back-up BIOS with a newly flashed main BIOS, that MUST be done manually, so I should have a perfectly functional F2 BIOS version on the board, which does not kick in. My guess is, it simply doesn't recognise that there is a problem with the main BIOS.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Thanks m8,
> 
> Forgot to mention that just the method you described is actually the only one which I knew about prior to my mobo failure.
> I've already tried that method like 50 times by various length of holding in the case and power on keys in different ways....with no luck at all.
> Nothing happens. The system runs but the screen is totally black and I can see on the LED debug code display inside the mobo the code "68".
> Now the code "68" isn't even listed or mentioned in the handbook with any kind of information at all.
> 
> All I could find about the "68" error code I'm getting on my LED debug code display about this error code is this (the second post in that thread):
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/39229-gigabyte-award-x58-bios-led-debug-codes.html
> 
> It states "PM Init" in that list.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but I can guess that it might mean "PostMessage" Init which is the exact problem I do have, i.e. there is no POST message coming up when computer is powered on.
> 
> That must be because the BIOS simply does not initiate...the main BIOS chip has become corrupted.
> And I do know for a fact that my board does NOT automatically overwrite the back-up BIOS with a newly flashed main BIOS, that MUST be done manually, so I should have a perfectly functional F2 BIOS version on the board, which does not kick in. My guess is, it simply doesn't recognise that there is a problem with the main BIOS.


yeah auto is out of the question, the question is how do you set it manually. have you contacted gigabyte?


----------



## Bittornado

Yeah m8 I made a post in the gigabyte support page at tweaktown...but no reply.
Gigabyte does not have a local support shop/office here in Sweden, so I'm cooked when it comes to that...
There are some "shoring" suggestions of the main bios chip pins, but I'm not sure whether they apply to my board, even though it has two bios chips on it.
Also I might slip with my fingers shorting the wrong pins and fry the whole thing.
I guess the easiest way would be to order a new pre-flashed bios chip and ask someone with the special soldering skills to desolder the old one and resolder back the new one...but that kinda techy persons are very very hard to find here in Sweden as well, as no one repairs stuff here anymore due to very high duty-related taxes...you get something bad, if you can RMA still, you do so, if not, you throw it away, and buy a new one. This is the new life style of Swedish people...so sad...


----------



## kckyle

oh no you guys are fast becoming americans, this wasteful mentality is not good for the planet. i really wish there is a switch on the board that allows you to switch between different bio chips.

i'm gonna research on this cause it might benefit me later as well.


----------



## Bittornado

Just wanted to give an update to this issue.

Still no solution to my problem. Although it occurred to me that even if my board does have a bios F2 backup version it's trying to read from, that early F2 bios version might be too old for my i7-980x processor.

So I checked on the Gigabyte's GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 processor compatibility page, and it seems to be a bummer, since 980x requires at least a F3 bios version to work








In other words, even if the board IS actually trying to kick in my back up bios, due to it being the older F2 version, not compatible with my i7-980x processor, it wouldn't work anyway.

Just for comparison, it turns out that the i7-920 would work with F2, but for example i7-930 requires F5!
And guess if I have an i7-930 lying around somewhere too...and still that wouldn't help me.
Had I owned a 920, 940, 950 or even a 960, they ALL would have been compatible with the F2 bios version backup.
Talk about being unlucky here.....

Now my question is:
IF that might be the problem, i.e. my bios actually would try to revert back to the F2 version, but is not able to recognize my 980x processor, would the symptom be the exact same thing as I'm experiencing right now? I mean would the screen just keep being black right from the beginning? If this is a processor incompatibility issue due to the F2 bios version, and NOT that the board isn't able to read from the backup bios, wouldn't it still show nothing at all? No post, nothing? Is there a way to distinguish which might be the main problem here, my processor or the backup bios not kicking in??

If it might be the processor, then I might be able to find a plain and simple cheap i7-920 to put in as it would be compatible with F2 bios version.
But I'm not sure if the board still wouldn't post anything if this was only a processor issue not being compatible with the F2 backup bios version trying to kick in, or if the backup bios does not kick in at all...

Any ideas anyone? I have not encountered a bios/processor incompatibility issue before so I don't know whether comp would even post or not in such situation.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bittornado

Well just found out that an incompatibility between processor and BIOS gives the same exact problem, basically nothing will be posting/showing, i.e. a black screen, så the same symptoms. I might try and buy a cheap i7-920 to check this out after all, before soldering stuff off and on to the motherboard....


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Just wanted to give an update to this issue.
> 
> Still no solution to my problem. Although it occurred to me that even if my board does have a bios F2 backup version it's trying to read from, that early F2 bios version might be too old for my i7-980x processor.
> 
> So I checked on the Gigabyte's GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 processor compatibility page, and it seems to be a bummer, since 980x requires at least a F3 bios version to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, even if the board IS actually trying to kick in my back up bios, due to it being the older F2 version, not compatible with my i7-980x processor, it wouldn't work anyway.
> 
> Just for comparison, it turns out that the i7-920 would work with F2, but for example i7-930 requires F5!
> And guess if I have an i7-930 lying around somewhere too...and still that wouldn't help me.
> Had I owned a 920, 940, 950 or even a 960, they ALL would have been compatible with the F2 bios version backup.
> Talk about being unlucky here.....
> 
> Now my question is:
> IF that might be the problem, i.e. my bios actually would try to revert back to the F2 version, but is not able to recognize my 980x processor, would the symptom be the exact same thing as I'm experiencing right now? I mean would the screen just keep being black right from the beginning? If this is a processor incompatibility issue due to the F2 bios version, and NOT that the board isn't able to read from the backup bios, wouldn't it still show nothing at all? No post, nothing? Is there a way to distinguish which might be the main problem here, my processor or the backup bios not kicking in??
> 
> If it might be the processor, then I might be able to find a plain and simple cheap i7-920 to put in as it would be compatible with F2 bios version.
> But I'm not sure if the board still wouldn't post anything if this was only a processor issue not being compatible with the F2 backup bios version trying to kick in, or if the backup bios does not kick in at all...
> 
> Any ideas anyone? I have not encountered a bios/processor incompatibility issue before so I don't know whether comp would even post or not in such situation.
> Any help would be appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Well just found out that an incompatibility between processor and BIOS gives the same exact problem, basically nothing will be posting/showing, i.e. a black screen, så the same symptoms. I might try and buy a cheap i7-920 to check this out after all, before soldering stuff off and on to the motherboard....


wow did not know that, luckily i have a 920 in my drawer for backup, i wish i can lend you mine, but ur more likely able to find a cheap one off ebay than me shipping all the way to europe. last time i checked a 920 is about 20-30 bucks, which should be 15 euros for u?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Just wanted to give an update to this issue.
> 
> Still no solution to my problem. Although it occurred to me that even if my board does have a bios F2 backup version it's trying to read from, that early F2 bios version might be too old for my i7-980x processor.
> 
> So I checked on the Gigabyte's GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 processor compatibility page, and it seems to be a bummer, since 980x requires at least a F3 bios version to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, even if the board IS actually trying to kick in my back up bios, due to it being the older F2 version, not compatible with my i7-980x processor, it wouldn't work anyway.
> 
> Just for comparison, it turns out that the i7-920 would work with F2, but for example i7-930 requires F5!
> And guess if I have an i7-930 lying around somewhere too...and still that wouldn't help me.
> Had I owned a 920, 940, 950 or even a 960, they ALL would have been compatible with the F2 bios version backup.
> Talk about being unlucky here.....
> 
> Now my question is:
> IF that might be the problem, i.e. my bios actually would try to revert back to the F2 version, but is not able to recognize my 980x processor, would the symptom be the exact same thing as I'm experiencing right now? I mean would the screen just keep being black right from the beginning? If this is a processor incompatibility issue due to the F2 bios version, and NOT that the board isn't able to read from the backup bios, wouldn't it still show nothing at all? No post, nothing? Is there a way to distinguish which might be the main problem here, my processor or the backup bios not kicking in??
> 
> If it might be the processor, then I might be able to find a plain and simple cheap i7-920 to put in as it would be compatible with F2 bios version.
> But I'm not sure if the board still wouldn't post anything if this was only a processor issue not being compatible with the F2 backup bios version trying to kick in, or if the backup bios does not kick in at all...
> 
> Any ideas anyone? I have not encountered a bios/processor incompatibility issue before so I don't know whether comp would even post or not in such situation.
> Any help would be appreciated.


It is possible that the 930 would work as its the same chip as the 920 just higher binned it might allow it to post and just think its an 920 or 950 even though the microcodes don't match it us worth a try still seeing as you don't have an working system right now any way


----------



## Bittornado

Well guys, time for a new update on my earlier issue









I followed weespid's advice and installed the i7-930 I have in my possession to try it out with my supposedly bricked mobo... well the LED debug display on board actually gave me another error message this time than before, but the bios did not post









So it still might be due to that maybe my i7-930 is binned in a way so that a F2 bios version doesn't recognize it.

Yesterday I decided to bite the dust and placed a couple of bids on a used i7-920 so I won the bidding process and have now made the payment...so let's see whether I do receive the desired processor to test that one out as well. If this doesn't solve my problem then I'm likely to order a new bios chip and ask someone with soldering help as I can not do it by myself.

I regret deeply that I never got around to update my back up bios to a newer version







But as long as it works with the i7-920 I'll be satisfied anyway! It did cost me some serious money to buy the damn thing but hey, what do you do









I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Well guys, time for a new update on my earlier issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed weespid's advice and installed the i7-930 I have in my possession to try it out with my supposedly bricked mobo... well the LED debug display on board actually gave me another error message this time than before, but the bios did not post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it still might be due to that maybe my i7-930 is binned in a way so that a F2 bios version doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to bite the dust and placed a couple of bids on a used i7-920 so I won the bidding process and have now made the payment...so let's see whether I do receive the desired processor to test that one out as well. If this doesn't solve my problem then I'm likely to order a new bios chip and ask someone with soldering help as I can not do it by myself.
> 
> I regret deeply that I never got around to update my back up bios to a newer version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as long as it works with the i7-920 I'll be satisfied anyway! It did cost me some serious money to buy the damn thing but hey, what do you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it goes


sucks to see that it did not work nice to see that there is some progression with getting the debug led to out put something by any chance do you know what code it gave you


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Well just found out that an incompatibility between processor and BIOS gives the same exact problem, basically nothing will be posting/showing, i.e. a black screen, så the same symptoms. I might try and buy a cheap i7-920 to check this out after all, before soldering stuff off and on to the motherboard....


any updates on this issue whil i was just looking up some thing completely different and came across this thread on tweek town http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/33904-how-fix-dead-dual-bios-motherboard-if-flashing-failed.html

there are some methods to disable the main bios chip with out slodering on there before you go out and try to switch the chips


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> any updates on this issue whil i was just looking up some thing completely different and came across this thread on tweek town http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/33904-how-fix-dead-dual-bios-motherboard-if-flashing-failed.html
> 
> there are some methods to disable the main bios chip with out slodering on there before you go out and try to switch the chips


Hi guys,

I have now tried everything in my power to restart my motherboard and make it to post from the spare BIOS chip. NO LUCK








I have now tried both i7-930 and i7-920.

It gives me a LED debug code of b8/68 which according to some other threads should mean CPU incompatibility.
But how on earth can my mobo be incompatible with an i7-920 latest stepping? This makes no sense.
And even less so that the mobo is unable to revert back to its damn spare BIOS chip when it apparently fails to post from the main BIOS.
I know for a fact that I have a F2 BIOS version on my spare BIOS chip.... but it just won't go there.

I have tried every possible trick possible now according to youtube and shoring of pins and power button / PSU on/off etc etc etc...but nothing.
It gives me the b8/68 error code, then hangs there for about 30 sec, and then tries to restart...C0, C1....b8/68.
And goes round and round and round like that, with no picture at all whatsoever on the display









Damn it. I don't understand this issue....plz, anyone with a better knowledge here with some help please?


----------



## rizzer

Hi guys, so I just bought a Samsung 850 pro 256gb and cannot get the 6gb ports to work. I have been running this PC build since 2010, originally did a 4 x 500gb raid 0 setup for speed (achieved a lousy 6.2 wei and was NEVER impressed with hdd speeds) anyways, I am ready for the speed increase of the Sammy 850 Pro but can only get around 55% rate speeds due to the 3gb sata 2 limitations (from the magician software, stating i am running at 3gb port speeds). When I try and utilize the sata 3 port, nothing is even recognized, nothing detected, nothing seen (in bios or elsewhere)

So, regardless of marvell drivers, shouldn't a SSD be at least seen in bios when attached to sata 3 port? (nothing is detected in either port) or do correct drivers need to be installed first which I can't seem to get any drivers to work from gigabyte's (marvell) site. I am running latest F7 bios.

Thanks!
riz


----------



## sultanofswing

Hey guys, I want to pick up one of the Gigabyte boards and wanted to know of all the different versions which one is the better one for overclocking? I think I am stuck between the UD3r or the UD7


----------



## kckyle

ud7 have been very stable for me. alot of options i just leave it on auto and the board does the rest. it depends on the price if ud3r is considerably cheaper get it but if ud7 is not that much more get the ud7.

ud7 have better chipset cooling.


----------



## doyll

I'm using UD5 and works great. IIRC the UD5 and UD7 have pretty much the same OC features.


----------



## rafa

Hi, and good afternoon.

simply question.

this kind of memos

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9t-12gbrl

G-SKILL RIPJAWS F3 - 12800 - CL9T - 12GBRL
PC3 - 16000 - Modulos de 4 GB Pack
XMP CL9 - 9-9-9-24 1.5v

are full compatible with my Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R , already have a Core i7 920 and a MSI R6950 TWIN FROZR III POWER EDITION?

whats the correct bios settings?

Thank you!!


----------



## Blacklac

Are UD3 rev 2.0 xeon (x56XX) compatible? I read 1.0 wasnt, but 1.1 was. However, i see a few 2.0 on ebay...


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Are UD3 rev 2.0 xeon (x56XX) compatible?


Yes. X5670 working on my R2 board.


----------



## bucky99

I have jumped on the X58/Xeon Bandwagon and have a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R ver 2 motherboard I would like to use.
The latest Bios version I have is FF but there is a later version FH.
Everywhere I have found a copy of the supposed newer version has an incorrect size, the FF version is 1meg while all the FH versions I can find are 2Meg.
The FH 2meg version will NOT update the motherboard.
I can only assume, at some time in the past, a bios for another Motherboard has been picked up in error and spread around the internet as the correct version.
*
Has anyone got a correct sized version of the FH bios for the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R ver 2 motherboard ?*

Further Info:
Tried Qflash and it has confirmed the problem.

I get an error message stating the file size is wrong.

In Qflash it shows the size of the Flash to be accessed and it is *1M.*
The file is listing on the screen as *2M* and does not work.

The file that I keep finding is NOT for the ga-x58a-ud3r ver 2.

*Hopefully someone who has performed the update on this Motherboard still has the correct file.

All assistance much appreciated.*


----------



## Aximous

The later BIOS' for these boards are 2MB, to flash those you have to use the windows utility (against all recommendation, there's no other way), afterwards you can continue using qflash to update to bios' with the same size.


----------



## bucky99

Many Thanks.

I did not know this and had not seen it written anywhere.

I was aware of the general rule to avoid using the Windows app to update the Bios.!!!

I had tried Flashspi.exe & Qflash and both worked with the older FF Bios.

You learn something new every day :=)


----------



## Hazardz

Currently, my wife's rig uses a GA-X58A-UD5 revision 1.0 with the F7J BIOS. Did really have many issue (except the ICH10R-controlled SATA ports randomly shutting down) until now.

After I installed a R9 290 with a Kraken G10 and Corsair H55, I left the cables in mess so this morning I decided to clean it up and wipe the inside down a little (just a napkin to get the dust on the bottom of the case). Afterwards, when I booted it up into Windows and as I was plugging in an external USB hard drive on a back mobo USB port, it shut down. I assumed maybe I shorted the motherboard so I unplugged the external drive and I've tried starting it a number of times and even cleared the CMOS but it would either:


Get to end of post, just about to load Windows and I would then get no signal to the display (mobo code 94) while the system is still on.
Load Windows, get to the login screen only shut down by itself.
Manage to log in onto desktop for a few seconds only to shut down by itself.
I'm a little confused as to how a bit of cleaning could have messed this up.

*Specifications*

Intel Core i7 920
Noctua NH-D14
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Revision 1.0 (F7J BIOS)
Corsair 6 x 2GB DDR3-1600
Powercolor R9 290 Turboduo w/ Kraken G10 & Corsair Hydro H55
Intel 530 480GB SSD
Western Digital WD15EARS
Samsung DVDRW
Silverstone CFP52B 5.25" to 3.5" Drive Bay w/ 120mm Fan
Corsair TX750W
Lian Li PC-7FN with 120mm rear fan exhaust and 140mm front fan intake (blowing the H55)
Logitech G600 Mouse
Corsair K95 Keyboard

Has anyone here had this issue before? I'll probably do a full tear down and cleaning tonight if it won't run probably when I get home from work.

*EDIT:* There was one time when I got into the BIOS and while I was looking it lost signal as well. When it loses the signal, the keyboard is unresponsive, cap lock doesn't work, ctrl-alt-del doesn't work, etc.


----------



## bucky99

It does have the hallmarks of a short or 'Bad connection' somewhere on the Motherboard.

Could you have knocked some connection while installing the R290 or during the clean out with the napkin.
Less likely is an intermittent short on or from the R290 due to the install of the Kraken G10.
Least likely possibility is the CPU overheating due to bad contact of the H55 and the CPU.

Your intent to do a Tear down is a good one.
I would reverse the last things you did to check for shorts/bad connections.

Sorry I can not be of any further assistance.

Hope you find the fault quickly.


----------



## Hazardz

The R9 290 with the H55 was install 2 months ago and I only found time to do some cleaning today. I guess I bumped something but I'm hoping I didn't accidentally zap the motherboard with some static. Oh well. Let's see what a full rebuild will do. It's about time I refreshed the TIM anyways.


----------



## sledge

My UD7 might have crapped out last night. Have been using it for a little more than 3 years, but my rig suddenly got stuck in a neverending boot loop yesterday. Had updated the BIOS last year because the board wasn't recognizing my 780 Ti.

Thought maybe it was a power issue, but swapped out my PSU, and the issue persisted.

I had my 3820 OC'ed to 4.5 GHz, so I decided to lower the clocks, but the issue persisted. Set it back to default clocks, and no luck. Reset the CMOS, too.

RAM doesn't seem to be the issue, either. Had some GSkill Sniper sticks in the rig, which I swapped out for another pair. Tried putting in the sticks one by one, but no luck.

The wiring is tight and clean, and I didn't notice anything that might have caused the mobo to perhaps short out.

After a while, I shut my PSU off, and turned it back on a few minutes later. That seemed to do the trick for some reason, and the PC booted fine. However, I woke up the next morning, and the issue persisted. I repeated the same process again with the PSU, and again, the PC booted up. It seems as if the PC seems to have an issue with cold boots.

The mobo is the only thing I can think of that's causing the problems.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> My UD7 might have crapped out last night. Have been using it for a little more than 3 years, but my rig suddenly got stuck in a neverending boot loop yesterday. Had updated the BIOS last year because the board wasn't recognizing my 780 Ti.
> 
> Thought maybe it was a power issue, but swapped out my PSU, and the issue persisted.
> 
> I had my 3820 OC'ed to 4.5 GHz, so I decided to lower the clocks, but the issue persisted. Set it back to default clocks, and no luck. Reset the CMOS, too.
> 
> RAM doesn't seem to be the issue, either. Had some GSkill Sniper sticks in the rig, which I swapped out for another pair. Tried putting in the sticks one by one, but no luck.
> 
> The wiring is tight and clean, and I didn't notice anything that might have caused the mobo to perhaps short out.
> 
> After a while, I shut my PSU off, and turned it back on a few minutes later. That seemed to do the trick for some reason, and the PC booted fine. However, I woke up the next morning, and the issue persisted. I repeated the same process again with the PSU, and again, the PC booted up. It seems as if the PC seems to have an issue with cold boots.
> 
> The mobo is the only thing I can think of that's causing the problems.


uh this is a x58 thread not x79 lol


----------



## Hazardz

Since I had boot issues noted here, I took the time this weekend to do a full tear down, clean and rebuild after 5+ years since it was built. It was a good opportunity to clean up all the caked on dust in the Noctua NH-D14 and the Corsair TX750W and everywhere else.

After cleaning everything and popping an X5675 into it to replace an i7 920 C0, I fired it up only to find the same issue. I took out the R9 290 with the Kraken G10 and Corsair H55 and replaced it with an R9 270 and it ran fine. The next morning, I remembered I plugged the H55's pump into an old 3-pin to 4-pin molex adapter I had found earlier so I put the R9 290 back in but this time I plugged the pump into a motherboard header.

I booted it up and it worked fine. Looks like the adapter was the culprit and the H55 pump wasn't moving any of the liquid so the system shut down due to the R9 290 overheating.

Here I was fearing it was the motherboard finally biting the dust but it was an old adapter.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Since I had boot issues noted here, I took the time this weekend to do a full tear down, clean and rebuild after 5+ years since it was built. It was a good opportunity to clean up all the caked on dust in the Noctua NH-D14 and the Corsair TX750W and everywhere else.
> 
> After cleaning everything and popping an X5675 into it to replace an i7 920 C0, I fired it up only to find the same issue. I took out the R9 290 with the Kraken G10 and Corsair H55 and replaced it with an R9 270 and it ran fine. The next morning, I remembered I plugged the H55's pump into an old 3-pin to 4-pin molex adapter I had found earlier so I put the R9 290 back in but this time I plugged the pump into a motherboard header.
> 
> I booted it up and it worked fine. Looks like the adapter was the culprit and the H55 pump wasn't moving any of the liquid so the system shut down due to the R9 290 overheating.
> 
> Here I was fearing it was the motherboard finally biting the dust but it was an old adapter.


Go to hear it's not a real problem.


----------



## gofasterstripes

'Sup guys.

UD7 v2 here with a 5650 at 4 core/3.2 uncore.

Lovely boards. Had UD3R before.

After booting Linux Mint, then rebooting into W7, always get the "DES disabled!" Message and have to reboot again. Then I have to use EnergySaver 2.0 to toggle it back on. If DES isnt enabled in software I get loooads of vdroop and my overclock isn't stable.

Is there a workaround?

Also, whats all this BIOS modding? Im using a single SSD on native SATA 2 port, several HDDs and dual 970's.

Am I missing out on something?

Setup:


----------



## kckyle

haven't heard of any modding. whats the benefit?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Is the UD7 a noticeable improvement over the UD3R?
I am very happy with my UD3R.


----------



## gofasterstripes

It hasn't ruined the Uncore on this chip, so there's that









Otherwise, dunno, I didn't have a stable overclock on the UD3 that I could then try to beat on the UD7.

Lots of pretty lights?

No, honestly, there's a few nice touches, more ports etc, but mainly the UD3* was freaking awesome at the time and most as good as anything. That's why they sold so well.

I just bought a UD7 this time as there was no significant price difference and it had probably had a better life. It may also have better regulators, and probably better chipset cooling.

The UD7 v2 is basically a UD5 AFAIK, it just came with some pointless heatsinks which you don't need in most cases.

*IIRC the V1.6 is the best one to have, both earlier and later models had drawbacks of one kind or another.

*************************

Anyone got any advice about my "DES Disabled!" problem, above?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Is the UD7 a noticeable improvement over the UD3R?
> I am very happy with my UD3R.


UD7 is easier to overclock, but the biggest improvement is USB3 and more sata ports. I've sued EX58-UD3R, X58A-UD3R, UD5, UD7 and Rampage III Extreme. All did the job just fine.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Why do you say it's easier to overclock?


----------



## doyll

More adjustment steps in the settings.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Why do you say it's easier to overclock?


More power phases give a "Cleaner voltage" much better suited for higher overclocks.
UD3 still good though


----------



## doyll

The end OC is about the same, but it often takes more trial and error manipulation to get there with UD3.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Anybody know why a Gigabyte Ex58 Ud5 would cap at 139 bclk before showing c1 error on the board? Anything higher than 139 wont post. Tried different Multi's between 12 - 22. Same with both cpu's. i7 920 and 930 d0's.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Anybody know why a Gigabyte Ex58 Ud5 would cap at 139 bclk before showing c1 error on the board? Anything higher than 139 wont post. Tried different Multi's between 12 - 22. Same with both cpu's. i7 920 and 930 d0's.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


did you also increase the voltage or just left it stock


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did you also increase the voltage or just left it stock


First left it at stock, then highered it to 1.3v, no go. Then 1.35, no go. Tried Vdroop with both settings to no avail.


----------



## surfinchina

I'm wondering about auto volts for DDR.
Settled on a nice stable overclock:
200 bclk at 18x multiplier, 8x mem is perfect for 1600
I have a UD3 rev2 and a xeon L5640. so the max multiplier is 18.

Basically, after playing for ages with volts and getting it running at up to 223 bclk, it's best at nearly all auto, 200, 1.26V manual.
I think the mobo isn't so happy above, although it can run for days at 210, but the rendering speed is only a tiny bit better.
Anyway, If I set DDR at 1.6 or 1.62 it gets flaky.
I leave it on auto and it's brilliant!
But on CPUID the DDR volts show up at max 1.7 - 1.792 under load or no load - no difference!!!

I have 6 x 2gb sticks of 1600 corsair ram I think.
Will I kill them?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> My UD7 might have crapped out last night. Have been using it for a little more than 3 years, but my rig suddenly got stuck in a neverending boot loop yesterday. Had updated the BIOS last year because the board wasn't recognizing my 780 Ti.
> 
> Thought maybe it was a power issue, but swapped out my PSU, and the issue persisted.
> 
> I had my 3820 OC'ed to 4.5 GHz, so I decided to lower the clocks, but the issue persisted. Set it back to default clocks, and no luck. Reset the CMOS, too.
> 
> RAM doesn't seem to be the issue, either. Had some GSkill Sniper sticks in the rig, which I swapped out for another pair. Tried putting in the sticks one by one, but no luck.
> 
> The wiring is tight and clean, and I didn't notice anything that might have caused the mobo to perhaps short out.
> 
> After a while, I shut my PSU off, and turned it back on a few minutes later. That seemed to do the trick for some reason, and the PC booted fine. However, I woke up the next morning, and the issue persisted. I repeated the same process again with the PSU, and again, the PC booted up. It seems as if the PC seems to have an issue with cold boots.
> 
> The mobo is the only thing I can think of that's causing the problems.


I know this is the wrong thread and 30 days late but I would check you mother board for any bulging caps I had an old gateway do that to me and one of the caps in the power certuricy was bulgeing


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone install Win10 on their machine??
If so, any problems??


----------



## surfinchina

I've had no problems. Running it for a couple of months now.


----------



## gofasterstripes

I haven't tried Win 10 yet.

Guys, here's my post from the Westmere EP thread about how to get around the limitations of the slot layout for multi GPU setups with the UD7 v2 [or any other boards with not enough space to allow the GPU's to breathe well]:::::

I modded the GPU installation as the board only had a single spare slot between the cards and it left <10mm for airflow to the top card.

I used a (version with additional power plug to increase voltage stability)


Moved it across slot and bodged some standoffs to allow it to fit without trying to dremel my UD7















There's the usual rubber band suspension to take the load at the other end.

And lastly there's a bracket around the case at the back, so the GPU is effectively anchored solidly at the outside end and suspended at the other end. Lucky they're small GPU's
 












Result - about 10c drop in temps OR 10% increase under boost. I can hold 106% GPU power whereas before it would be throttling to 96% because the top card was over temp. Now I can hold 106% at 83c with the fans a little slower


----------



## lococol

Hi all, I am new to this forum. I posted this somewhere else earlier and was advised to post it here too. I have a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 (rev 2). I previously had an I7-930 and although it runs hot, I can overclock it no problems. Then recently I read through a lot of forums about installing an x56XX chip in my motherboard , I read a lot and thought I would take the chance. Anyway I bought an x5670 and prior to putting it in I updated my bios to Ff1 which is the latest one for my board on the gigabyte website. I have loaded default settings in bios and it boots fine, however if I change anything related to BCLK or VOLTAGES it refuses to boot. The standard ‘overclock failed warning pops up and it reboots to last know good setting. This happens even if I change manual BCLK control from disabled to enabled and keep the BLCK at 133. Its very bizarre. I can enable EMP to PROFILE 1 and it still boots My memory is triple channel 3x2GB GEIL DDR3-1600 rated at CL8-8-8. Basically if I change anything remotely to do with overclocking it refuses to boot, however it is happy to run at stock with the turbo on at 3.2Ghz. Any help would be hugely appreciated as I have read about 200 pages of forums and while I have had some clues here and there I am pretty clueless on the whole. Also does anyone know if the F13 modified bios will run in my board, I think it is a GA-EX58-UD5 bios? Thanks a lot


----------



## surfinchina

It could be a memory problem?

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Gigabyte-Ga-X58-UD5-and-Xeon-L5639-hexacore-Will-donate-if-it-works


----------



## diazmoraleda

Hello my Motherboard is X58A-UD7 Rev 2. I have two problems, starting with OCZ SSD Revodrive x2 PCIe and two new Toshiba hard disk DT01ACA300 3TB.

Before I change my BIOS configuration FD13 (RAID XHD) Running is perfectly follows:

Start by OCZ PCIE-X8_2 Revodrive x2

Intel controller ICHR10R:

Port 0 and 1: Two HDD WD 1TB Black (2TB Raid 0)
Port 2 and 3: Two HDD WD 1TB Black (2TB Raid 0)
Port 4 and 5: Two hard drive WD Black 500GB (1TB Raid 0)

Marvell controller

Port A and B: Two Seagate 2TB (4TB Raid 0)

Gigabyte controller

Puerto D: Asus DVD Player
Puerto E: Empty

The FD13 perfectly bios recognizes the SSDs in RAID XHD Revodrive x2 way to recognize my raids on Intel controller.

Now I introduce my new hardware. Change in ports 4 and 5 of the Intel controller my two 500GB hard disk by Toshiba 2UD DT01ACA300 3TB in IDE mode:

Intel controller ICHR10R:

Port 0 and 1: Two HDD WD 1TB Black (2TB Raid 0)
Port 2 and 3: Two HDD WD 1TB Black (2TB Raid 0)
Puerto 4 and 5: Two hard drive Toshiba 3TB DT01ACA300 (non-RAID)

Marvell controller

Port A and B: Two Seagate 2TB (4TB Raid 0)

Gigabyte controller

Puerto D: DVD Player
Puerto E: Empty

The problems begin.

The FD13 bios only recognizes 750GB but windows 7 x64 if that recognizes 3TB.

After passing the new data and information to 3TB hard disk, formatting and installed new windows 7. When I start windows 7 install all the drivers and see that I can not access certain information from the data stored on disk 3TB. Change 3TB hard drive to Gigabyte and I can access all data 3TB.

As Controller Intel ICHR10R have problems with 3TB update the bios to FD (09/11/2012 3TB + HDD support)

With the new bios FD perfectly accept 3TB drives from Intel controller. But my problem is that I can not start with PCIE Revodrive. RAID mode XHD not recognizing my PCIE RevoDrive x2. I changed X8_2 to PCIE-PCIE-16_2 and still not working. I have also put the graphics card on PCIE-16_2 and RevoDrive PCIe-X16_1 and nowhere PCIE slot, recognizes OCZ Revodrive x2.

If I change the boot AHCI or IDE mode if you recognize my OCZ Revodrive x2. Then this no longer Availablee my Raid 0 of the ports 0-1 and 2-3.

Abandonment bios FD and return to FD13 again. Decide not to connect the 3TB hard drive for problems Intel has given me the windows with no access data.

Start by OCZ PCIE-X8_2 Revodrive x2

Intel controller ICHR10R:

Port 0 and 1: Two HDD WD 1TB Black (2TB Raid 0)
Port 2 and 3: Two HDD WD 1TB Black (2TB Raid 0)
Port 4 and 5: Empty

Marvell controller

Port A and B: Two Seagate 2TB (4TB Raid 0)

Gigabyte controller

Port D-E: Two hard drive Toshiba 3TB DT01ACA300

It seems that it can work well but I need to connect the DVD player. I decide to connect the DVD player in the port 4 and 5 are empty. Then no recognizes my Revodrive x2 PCIE.

I can leave this set up and connect the DVD player to Intel but it seems very strange that connect the DVD fail to recognize Revodrive x2 PCIE. I have also doubts that the Gigabyte controller manages well DT01ACA300 my hard drives Toshiba 3TB.

I can connect my DVD player with a cable SATA to E-SATA controller JMB362 JMICRON (it's the only solution I've found so far)

In the bios is the SATA PORT 0-3 Native Mode option for the Intel controller that is just the solution for my DVD player. Not if activating the option and change the port Raid 0 0-1 4-5 and 0-1 to connect the reader to recognize the problems port X2 Revodrive be solved....

Bios FD13 no problem recognizing RAID X2 Revodrive XHD but does not recognize 3TB disks.

Regards


----------



## cb750rob

Hi Guys,
I have an ex58-ud3r rev 1.6 mobo I am running the FK bios and a Xeon X5660.

Can anyone tell me if an 8TB HDD would be recognized by this board?

Specifically the Seagate Archive V2 Enterprise Hard Drive - 8TB (ST8000AS0002)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8tb-%288000gb%29-seagate-st8000as0002-archive-v2-35-hdd-sata-iii-6gb-s-5900rpm-128mb-cache-ncq

As it stands I have HDDs of 2tb and 3tb sizes but nothing larger.

Also has anyone tried that seagate drive and what do you think if so?

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Hi guys, it's been a while since I've posted anything. In the past I had. I need for water cooling my ud7 rev.1 however now with greater demand from games I have found myself over locking a bit. My board temps are a bit high and was wondering if there are any water cooling solutions available that will still allow me to fit my two 5870s.

I was reading a few other posts and some were saying that the full board water blocks for a ex58 extreme would fit my ud7 (I haven't been able to find any for specifically for the ud7) is his true? Would I be ok purchasing a full board block for the ex58 extreme and having it fit on my ud7?

Another option I was looking at was the FusionBlock by MIPS. To my dismay they have closed their doors







''.

Perhaps someone here has one they're willing to sell me? Or knows of a place that still sells them? I'm also open to other suggestions though I don't have the tools to make my own or anything big like that.

Thanks so much for all your help in advanced.


----------



## gofasterstripes

What temps are high? Chipset? The x58 chip is good for something like 80c, have a look on Intel's page for it.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Yea it's the chipset which is why I'm looking for either a full board block or the MIPS fusion block. The chip I'm sure can handle high temps but I'd rather be on the side of caution and cool my motherboard.

Doesn't have to be a full motherboard block just a block that will provide enough clearance for my two 5870s

Thank you!


----------



## gofasterstripes

I can't help you with a WB I am afraid, but a quick google* shows 95C as an upper limit - what temps are you getting?

Speedfan reports it as Temp 3 on my UD7 v2, and I think it was the same sensor on my UD3R as well. With the CPU fan intaking over the top of it I struggle to hit 60c, which hurts to touch but is still fine.

I mean, do as you want of course, I just don't want you spending money you don't need to









*http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/designguide/320840.pdf - P13


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

That's actually really cool I didn't know it could take that much heat. Are there any adverse effects of holding those high temps for a long period of time?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Uhh, I'd stay under 80C, peak. If you do you should be fine. It's a 65nm chip IIRC, and fairly tough.

Run Speedfan and game for an hour or so - it should be the highest "Temp" [obvs not GPU or CPU, probably Temp3] value after - what are you at?


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

My cpu is running at 4.0 I don't know which reading is specifically for my chipset but they are all around 70 something. I did the quick and dirty way


----------



## gofasterstripes

If you hover the house over the mouse pointer over the temp reading values in the "Readings" tabs you can see the mean, max and min values pop up.

70 is pretty hot, sounds like you could do with better airflow all around to be honest. One of those other values is the VRMs, and the other is probably the Southbridge.

Water might be an option, but a fan would be cheaper









Here's my readings after an hour of gaming [Plotted: 1 of the 970's, Hottest X5650 core at 4.0 and the X58 chipset]:


Layout:

There's also another 140mm fan above the Zalman, and a 120 on the side door aimed straight at the cards. The CPU fan drags air over the X58 heatsink, and the VRM heatpipes/heatinks are adjacent to the to exhausts around the Zalman.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Damn that's a huge heat sink. Yea when I went water cooling I lost most of my air flow in the case. in my case it would be a bit easier to put a water block on. Currently I've just kept my side panel off on my case and been running a fan to keep it cool.

Hopefully someone will raise their hand and let me know if I can fit the eX58 full board block on my ud7 cuz my friend is selling his however he's far and I'd hate for him to ship it and not fit.

But seriously thanks for all your help really appreciate it.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Damn that's a huge heat sink


Shucks - it's the camera angle.


----------



## doyll

I've found on UD3 and UD5 that removing the blue cover on heatsinks and not installing the I/O plate improves airflow and lowers temps into the 45-65c range. While this is in aircooled systems it might help in H2O systems too.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> I've found on UD3 and UD5 that removing the blue cover on heatsinks


Yes, this is true! Make good case badges though








Quote:


> and not installing the I/O plate


Depending on the airflow in your case, but it seems likely.

Happy hacking!


----------



## tore87

Has anyone had any luck installing Windows on a GPT hard drive with one of these boards?
I'm trying to install Windows 10 from an ISO that I've burned to DVD. I have the latest bios installed on my UD5 (FF1) which is supposed to support 2.2TB+ drives i.e. GPT partitioned.

The efi cd/dvd boot option that has been added with the latest bios is set to efi.

The DVD boots fine and I'm able to start the Windows installation, the files copy across to the hard drive but when its done with the DVD and restarts to continue the installation it doesn't get any further than an MS-dos screen with blinking cursor. I've tried the same ISO with an MBR partitioned drive and it works fine.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

So I was able to find an awesome full board block on eBay. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## BaldMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricardosaurusrex*
> 
> 
> 
> So I was able to find an awesome full board block on eBay. Thanks guys for your help.


Dang I have been looking for that for ages!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

damn, I just did a quick eBay search and boom! It feels like Christmas came early this year.


----------



## surfinchina

Noob observations.
I've been playing with my x5690 for a while now.
After ages, find that the most stable and highest overclock is 26x170. being 27x170 on turbo (4590)
CPU volts are 1.425, DRam volts 1.64. Everything else on auto.
Temps are at 70 with prime blend.
(this is after loads of tinkering with all the volts)
Then up the QPI to 1.335 and it crashes cinebench r15 but no bsod. Northbridge however goes down from 62 to 54 deg
I raise cpu pll.
High CPU pll and high QPI puts cinebench r15 at 1009 from 1020 but stable.
I drop cpu pll to 1.7 - default is 1.8. Cinebench goes up to 1025 and open gl goes from 100 to 113.

So what am I saying haha.
I guess everyone else knows, but northbridge seems to overheat because of auto QPI.
So if I set QPI, I also have to lower CPU pll to keep it stable.
So now I've got northbridge under control and also improved speed


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/0_100


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> Noob observations.
> I've been playing with my x5690 for a while now.
> After ages, find that the most stable and highest overclock is 26x170. being 27x170 on turbo (4590)
> CPU volts are 1.425, DRam volts 1.64. Everything else on auto.
> Temps are at 70 with prime blend.
> (this is after loads of tinkering with all the volts)
> Then up the QPI to 1.335 and it crashes cinebench r15 but no bsod. Northbridge however goes down from 62 to 54 deg
> I raise cpu pll.
> High CPU pll and high QPI puts cinebench r15 at 1009 from 1020 but stable.
> I drop cpu pll to 1.7 - default is 1.8. Cinebench goes up to 1025 and open gl goes from 100 to 113.
> 
> So what am I saying haha.
> I guess everyone else knows, but northbridge seems to overheat because of auto QPI.
> So if I set QPI, I also have to lower CPU pll to keep it stable.
> So now I've got northbridge under control and also improved speed


CPU PLL is one thing I have never played with on mine, I have always left it at 1.8, I was curious what others experience with it was... thanks for the input.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

That's really cool didn't know people used Xeon processors to game. Is the 5690 the fastest cpu out there for socket 1366? How does it compare to the 990x? I'm still running my 930 so it might be time for an upgrade?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Read the thread


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Is the picture linked to the thread? Sorry I clicked it and just took me to the picture again. Perhaps you could point me towards the page it's on or facilitate my search I used the search thread bar but I didn't find the image you posted.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Sorry dude, it wasn't supposed to be a link.

Just start with the first post, that's a list of comparisons. Then pick a page a few back from the end to get an overview of where we are with it. That post of mine was a pretty damn competative score with a 4GHz 5650 and two geforce 970's.

See you there!


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Sorry I must have misunderstood, are you referring to this link?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/0_100

Because I did. It find a comparison chart for the 990x or 5690 but I noticed you had a Xeon processor, so is it safe to assume the Xeon is better than the 990x?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yo. The Xeon 56x0 and 36x0 chips are much the same as the 9x0(x) chips, there are significant differences in the IMC, however, and it is known to be more fragile than that in the i7 Extreme chips. WATCH THOSE UNCORE VOLTS!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulftown

They are, however, quite highly available at the minute [hence the section "As of 2015..." we added to the Wiki page].

Motherboard comparability varies, but I think with a new BIOS yours will be fine. Best check-in on the other thread and we'll help.

The 5690 is the fastest at stock clock, yes, but all the chips seem to hit 4GHz+, with 4.6 sometimes possible with really nice chips.

I found no significant advantage for gaming over 4GHz, however. DX 12 may change this somewhat.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Wow, thanks man your are a fountain of knowledge. Thanks man really appreciate it


----------



## gofasterstripes

Dunno - I thought I read some peeps were modding their BIOS's in some way.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hi guys - can I get a little advice? [Repost due to lack of answer yet







]

After booting Linux Mint, then rebooting into W7, always get the "DES disabled!" Message and have to reboot again. Then I have to use EnergySaver 2.0 to toggle it back on. If DES isn't enabled in software I get loads of vdroop and my overclock isn't stable [though it is stable enough to boot and run the application, luckily].

Is there a workaround? Or a way to lock the setting fully on?

Ta

[See @Ricardosaurusrex - there's plenty I don't know


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricardosaurusrex*
> 
> 
> 
> So I was able to find an awesome full board block on eBay. Thanks guys for your help.


Yeah i spotted one a while back on UK eBay but it went before i could get the cash, they are getting hard to find now








Would love one for mine. Is that for the Rev 1 or Rev 2 mobo?


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

I have the rev.1 board. So happy with it still don't feel a need to upgrade from it.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricardosaurusrex*
> 
> I have the rev.1 board. So happy with it still don't feel a need to upgrade from it.


I also have the rev1.
I'd upgrade to something x58 with proper sata, but good luck with finding one of those...
Otherwise I'm very happy with the UD3r and x5690.

I just bought a pt6, but only because it was cheap ($100 with 6gb of memory) and I have a spare xeon 6 core lying around. I'll throw something together to sell. Make my wife happy.


----------



## cb750rob

Sam, Did you have any joy with this? I run a similar setup to you ud3-r with Linux mint and win 7 dual boot and have never seen this error. Have you tried making a note of your overclock settings then setting bios back to defaults to see if the issue clears? May be something soft klike usb legacy or sata settings? Also have you tried a fresh install of mint and overwrite the boot settings - may help.

I'm around over the weekend so maybe can try to replicate the error if needs be.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yo! Nope, not fixed. I think its something to do with when you first run EnergySaver... Though does the UD3 have the dual banks of regulators? I think the regulation system is quite different on the 5 and 7? Anyways, its not the end of the world









I wish LSDMEASAP was still around, he'd know









Greeting from the Netherlands, BTW.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

So I got a heatkiller 3.0 cpu block but I get high temps. Anyone have any problems sitting the water block on the mother board? It appears to hit some of the capacitors next to the mother board but I'm not quite sure

edit: nvm just flipped the water block around and it fit lol


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I also have the rev1.
> I'd upgrade to something x58 with proper sata, but good luck with finding one of those...
> Otherwise I'm very happy with the UD3r and x5690.


So does the UD3 not have proper sata then? what does that even mean? spotted one on ebay few weeks back and nearly snapped it up for my son to get a hex on for video work


----------



## gofasterstripes

All the X58 Gigabyte boards have SATA 2 on the chipset. Many have very early and very poor quality SATA 3 chipsets as well, but they're usually slower!

Either stick with SATA 2 (with an SSD it's very responsive) or pony up some bucks and buy a decent PCIE to SATA adaptor.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Posted by @DR4G00N:
"Only the gigabyte G1. Assassin, Sniper, Guerilla & OC (also some very high end Asus boards) have the [Marvell] 9182. The UD9 and below only have the 9128 AFAIK."

The 9128 is a bit pants.

He's just tested the 9182 with a SATA 3 SSD and noted some useful improvements.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> So does the UD3 not have proper sata then? what does that even mean? spotted one on ebay few weeks back and nearly snapped it up for my son to get a hex on for video work


Yes good point. At work I have a brand new x99 asus with the 8 core i7 overclocked to 5ghz and the same ssd drive that I have at home. Win 10, same CAD software and the home computer is faster to load pretty well everything.
This is in spite of the ssd benchmarks being a lot faster on the work computer.


----------



## yoshi123

I have the GA X58 UD3R rev 1.0. This is the mobo with 4 ram slots and 2 x PCI Express. I run 32gb ram at 1066mhz.

I run a 2.8 i7 on this board.

- I have tried to install the GTX 960, 970 and Radeon R9 380 on this board and it grinds the PC to a halt and lags. CPU useage runs really high on desktop, making the computer barely useable Meanwhile my GTS 250 runs 100% a-ok.

- reflashed bios to the latest one, marked as 'BETA'

- installed Windows 7 to a clean drive, and the graphics card still lagged beyond belief, CPU useage at desktop high as well.

This is my main problem, I can only see upgrading to a rev 2.0 as a solution, or UD5/7/9.

Unless someone has the answer to this, it appears the latest GPUs won't work with the rev 1.0

SO HAS ANYONE MANAGED TO INSTALL A GTX 9XX OR RADEON 3XX CARD ON A REV 1.0 UD3R??? HELP PLEASE!

Additional....I have never been able to overclock my processor, and I have a large heatsink and fan. It wouldn't overclock even a tiny bit without falling over with Prime 95.

Would really appreciate help with both otherwise I need to buy a new mobo


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi123*
> 
> I have the GA X58 UD3R rev 1.0. This is the mobo with 4 ram slots and 2 x PCI Express. I run 32gb ram at 1066mhz.
> 
> I run a 2.8 i7 on this board.
> 
> - I have tried to install the GTX 960, 970 and Radeon R9 380 on this board and it grinds the PC to a halt and lags. CPU useage runs really high on desktop, making the computer barely useable Meanwhile my GTS 250 runs 100% a-ok.
> 
> - reflashed bios to the latest one, marked as 'BETA'
> 
> - installed Windows 7 to a clean drive, and the graphics card still lagged beyond belief, CPU useage at desktop high as well.
> 
> This is my main problem, I can only see upgrading to a rev 2.0 as a solution, or UD5/7/9.
> 
> Unless someone has the answer to this, it appears the latest GPUs won't work with the rev 1.0
> 
> SO HAS ANYONE MANAGED TO INSTALL A GTX 9XX OR RADEON 3XX CARD ON A REV 1.0 UD3R??? HELP PLEASE!
> 
> Additional....I have never been able to overclock my processor, and I have a large heatsink and fan. It wouldn't overclock even a tiny bit without falling over with Prime 95.
> 
> Would really appreciate help with both otherwise I need to buy a new mobo


Not sure how to fix it but I'm running an even older EX58-UD3R Rev 1.0 and it runs fine in Windows 7 with an R9 290.


----------



## gofasterstripes

I certainly haven't had any trouble running a Rev 1.6 with a D0 920 or a Xeon 5660 - both at 200x20

You can try overclocking like this, the short way of *starting* doing it...

First - as you're having trouble with the other GPUs - put the GTS 250 in.

Load "Optimised Default" settings in your BIOS and then disable any hardware you dont need (serial ports, extra SATA ports etc etc). Verify your system operates normally afterwards.

Leave all CPU functions, c states etc enabled. Disable LLC or any other method of 'fixing' / elimitating vdroop.

Disable Turbo. Use Realtemp to monitor your multiplier, ensure it goes no higher than x20 when testing with Intelburntest.

Then start overclocking:

Set vcc/core and vtt/uncore to 1.3v, set ram divider to give you the correct total speed for your ram at 200mhz bclk (ie if 1600mhz ram use x8).

Manually set all the RAM timings ["Quick" and fill in figures for the first bank only - they should copy to the other banks]

Set ioh to 1.24. Set QPI to x36.

Then start ramping up bclk from 133 in 10mhz increments. When you fail, go back 5 and test again. ALWAYS watch your temps and stay below 80 (abort if necessary) Use HW Monitor to observe your cpu volts. Do not use higher voltages, even if you see vcore is below what you have selected.

Testing- first test is intelburntest "standard", if you pass 10x, try intelburntest " maximum". If you pass 10x try prime95 blend for 8hours.

Report to us when you find your stable bclck frequency limit with those settings.

Do not proceed if you see temps over 80 in IBT, or volts over 1.3, just report

You should be able to hit about 180-190 BCLK like that.

Other points:
1) I'm guessing your PSU isn't happy driving a bigger card - are you sure you have enough 12v rail amps to drive it? Are you using a good quality connection or some smeggy Molex adaptor?
2) That's a shedload of RAM - is it specified as an allowed combination by Gigabyte?


----------



## yoshi123

Wow, thanks for the fast reply.

Radeon 290 huh, that is interesting. As I said I tried the 380, but it's similar I guess.

I presumed the latest BETA bios was best to install but it made no difference. I also tried a new 850W psu, same thing.

I've tried both PCI Express slots also, reseating etc.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi123*
> 
> I have the GA X58 UD3R rev 1.0. This is the mobo with 4 ram slots and 2 x PCI Express. I run 32gb ram at 1066mhz.
> 
> I run a 2.8 i7 on this board.
> 
> - I have tried to install the GTX 960, 970 and Radeon R9 380 on this board and it grinds the PC to a halt and lags. CPU useage runs really high on desktop, making the computer barely useable Meanwhile my GTS 250 runs 100% a-ok.
> 
> - reflashed bios to the latest one, marked as 'BETA'
> 
> - installed Windows 7 to a clean drive, and the graphics card still lagged beyond belief, CPU useage at desktop high as well.
> 
> This is my main problem, I can only see upgrading to a rev 2.0 as a solution, or UD5/7/9.
> 
> Unless someone has the answer to this, it appears the latest GPUs won't work with the rev 1.0
> 
> SO HAS ANYONE MANAGED TO INSTALL A GTX 9XX OR RADEON 3XX CARD ON A REV 1.0 UD3R??? HELP PLEASE!
> 
> Additional....I have never been able to overclock my processor, and I have a large heatsink and fan. It wouldn't overclock even a tiny bit without falling over with Prime 95.
> 
> Would really appreciate help with both otherwise I need to buy a new mobo


Buying a xeon chip might help. I moved from a L5640 to an X5690 and the graphics got a lot better. I run an R9 280x oc. Get over 110 on cinebench. My mobo is the UD3 rev 1.
12gb mem or 6 makes no difference (2gb sticks) but using triple mem sticks is important.


----------



## yoshi123

@ GOFASTERSTRIPES

Thanks for the reply, I will certainly try that.

As mentioned, I tried two PSUs, one of them an 850W brand new unit. Same issue, ultra lag and CPU high on desktop, 100% quite a lot.

The ram - It's Jawskill 8gb 1066mhz sticks and I just stuck them in and they worked, 32gb. Not sure how this effects the GPU on desktop? I can't feeling there's an interrupts issue.

I just wonder if (a) the rev 1.0 UD3R won't work with these new graphics cards or (b) I'm missing something, a setting etc.


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> Buying a xeon chip might help. I moved from a L5640 to an X5690 and the graphics got a lot better. I run an R9 280x oc. Get over 110 on cinebench. My mobo is the UD3 rev 1.
> 12gb mem or 6 makes no difference (2gb sticks) but using triple mem sticks is important.


My processor is the same as my friends, and he's got his overclocked to 3.4ghz running a GTX 970, different mobo though.

That is interesting you run Rev 1.0 with a R9 280. Like I said earlier, I bought a new R9 380 and exactly the same problem as the GTX 960/970. I checked some threads, others had this turned off HD audio and it worked,. I did that and obv nothing.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> Buying a xeon chip might help. I moved from a L5640 to an X5690 and the graphics got better. I run a GA R9 280x oc. Get over 110 on cinebench. My mobo is the UD3 rev 1.
> Having said that, the L5640 was 100 and the X5690 scored 110, so both were good. Overclocking more can get it up to 112.
> The 5690 is stable on 4.4 these days.
> 12gb mem or 6 makes no difference (2gb sticks) but using triple mem sticks is important.


My UD3r rev 1 has 6 memory slots.


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> My UD3r rev 1 has 6 memory slots.


I just physically checked and my UD3R Rev 1 has 4 memory slots.

I think I read there were two versions of Rev 1.0

I run 4 slots with 4 x 8gb.

According to this article below, it can switch down to DDR2 mode.

How would DDR2 mode meeting a GTX 970 work? Meanwhile my GTS250 works fine.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/262861-30-ex58-ud3r-memory-slots


----------



## gofasterstripes

I think we need to be very clear exactly which motherboard it is. Can you post a link to the exact model on Gigabyte's website? They made loads of different variations of the UD3!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Also, that forum page is mixing up dual channel with DDR2. They are NOT the same.

IIRC using 4 slots is not ideal, as youre in triple-channel mode but one channel has additional latency.

EDIT: this is from the manual for the GA-EX58-UD3R Rev 1.6:


http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/where-to-get-a-socket-1366-westmere-cpu/page/2#post-6504927

Here I was discussing it on another forum

Seeing as you're having troubles I would simplify things by using only 3 slots with identical RAM cards in.


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I think we need to be very clear exactly which motherboard it is. Can you post a link to the exact model on Gigabyte's website? They made loads of different variations of the UD3!




This is my board. And all my memory is identical, I don't hold out much hope in running 3 memory slots vs 4 but it is something to try.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Well I was confused enough to get the name of mine wrong...again









Try an optimised defaults and then disable unused hardware in the BIOS too (serial ports etc).

It is also possible there is a problem with it, but at least mucking about with settings and parts you already have is free.

As far as i can tell that is the same board as my old one, just the Rev 1, not my Rev 1.6


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi123*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my board. And all my memory is identical, I don't hold out much hope in running 3 memory slots vs 4 but it is something to try.


Your board is exactly the same one I have, the *E*X58-UD3R Rev 1 (I do have a 1.6 one as well). I'm running just fine with the F12Q Beta BIOS.


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Well I was confused enough to get the name of mine wrong...again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try an optimised defaults and then disable unused hardware in the BIOS too (serial ports etc).


Thanks, something to try but I don't hold out much hope lolz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Your board is exactly the same one I have, the *E*X58-UD3R Rev 1 (I do have a 1.6 one as well). I'm running just fine with the F12Q Beta BIOS.


What GPUs did you run? I can't get the NVIDIA 9xx or Radeon R9 3XX series to work. The CPU goes to almost 100% on Windows 7 desktop,


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi123*
> 
> What GPUs did you run? I can't get the NVIDIA 9xx or Radeon R9 3XX series to work. The CPU goes to almost 100% on Windows 7 desktop,


I have used an R9 270 and R9 290 on it without issue. I used both an i7 920 and X5675 on it as well.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yep, I have run GTX470, 7970 with a very heavy overclock and a FirePro all in the v1.6


----------



## gofasterstripes

@yoshi123

Sauce


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I have used an R9 270 and R9 290 on it without issue. I used both an i7 920 and X5675 on it as well.


You defo got a v1.0? There is a v1.1 with the same layout.

I could buy a 2nd hand R290 off ebay, that's almost as good as the GTX 970 I was going to buy.


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @yoshi123
> 
> Sauce


I could buy a rev 1.6 or rev 2.0. I'm hoping that will work.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi123*
> 
> You defo got a v1.0? There is a v1.1 with the same layout.
> 
> I could buy a 2nd hand R290 off ebay, that's almost as good as the GTX 970 I was going to buy.


Yes, I'm sure mine is a 1.0. I have both an 1.0 and 1.6 and both work fine.


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Yes, I'm sure mine is a 1.0. I have both an 1.0 and 1.6 and both work fine.


Are you running Windows 7?


----------



## yoshi123

I'd like to state some other important info.

During my headache to install GTX 960, 970 and R9 390 with my UD3R rev 1.0.....I did have XP on an old drive.

I booted into XP and the GTX 960 was ok, it wasn't lagging hugely and fairly normal for a graphics card without a driver. Unfortunately, XP drivers weren't available.

This makes me think Windows 7 is having some issue with the UD3R rev 1.0 and the PCI Express port/GPU. So not all hardware.

As I said earlier, I did a full clean install and it lagged on desktop and hugely in games. CPU use v.high.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Have you installed the chipset drivers?


----------



## yoshi123

Yes, chipset drivers on both xp and win 7


----------



## gofasterstripes

Very odd stuff.....


----------



## innatetech

Take the DRAM module out of the second slot, the one that's a different color than the rest, as suggested upthread. You're running in 'flex' mode, you don't want that.

Also, AFAIK there is only rev 1.0, 1.6, and 1.7 of this board. And 1.6 and 1.7 are more or less the same, I think -- if I recall correctly, 1.7 made some minor adjustments to comply with EU environmental standards.

Interesting to hear that the newer revisions of the EX58-UD3R will support 8GB sticks on new BIOS. I thought I was capped at 12GB in three channel mode. Sounds like 8GBx2 and 8GBx3 may be feasible.

This board and CPU combo has been amazingly long-lived. It's only real flaw is the frustrating expansion slot layout.

( I bet Intel's engineers and bean-counters have different feelings about the longevity of the early i7 CPUs. ...







)

EDIT: Here is some down in the weeds discussion of Socket 1366 CPUs and X58 chipsets running with large amounts of RAM. Careful, the comments will make you want to buy a Xeon on clearance.


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://wp.xin.at/ is awesome.

_Careful, the comments will make you want to buy a Xeon Quad Pentium Pro on clearance._ FTFY


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Very odd stuff.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Take the DRAM module out of the second slot, the one that's a different color than the rest, as suggested upthread. You're running in 'flex' mode, you don't want that.


All my ram is the same. I could remove some sticks, but how does this affect the GPU?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Why don't you just try it?

The TL;DR is that it puts the IMC in a difficult position if you force it to handle two cards on one channel.


----------



## innatetech

Right. System memory instability isn't doing your GPU any favors. Use bad timings on your RAM (but not bad enough to prevent booting), run a 3D benchmark and see what happens. The graphics subsystem isn't an island untouched by the rest of the machine. And DWM uses plenty of RAM.

The UD3R supposedly runs tri-channel mode with all slots populated if the modules are identical, but that seems like black magic to me, thus the suggestion to pull out the module in slot two and see if it fixes the issue. If it doesn't, you wasted five minutes.


----------



## calutzu

Hello guys!

Anyone still online who owns a gigabyte x58a-ud7?

i got a broken motherboard, with a burned diode and i am trying to fix it.
it is marked q21 right above the memory slots..

Could someone read what it writes on the diode?

thanks a lot!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Ud7 v1?


----------



## calutzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Ud7 v1?


Yes


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Right. System memory instability isn't doing your GPU any favors. Use bad timings on your RAM (but not bad enough to prevent booting), run a 3D benchmark and see what happens. The graphics subsystem isn't an island untouched by the rest of the machine. And DWM uses plenty of RAM.
> 
> The UD3R supposedly runs tri-channel mode with all slots populated if the modules are identical, but that seems like black magic to me, thus the suggestion to pull out the module in slot two and see if it fixes the issue. If it doesn't, you wasted five minutes.


Well, I have to borrow a GTX 970 or buy one just to test as I have returned all the GPUs I tried.

I'm running a GTS 250 and games such as FEAR, Saints Row IV all work fine. So how could this be the ram?

It is the last thing to test, you're right in that respect and I could dig out my old memory if I can find it.

Is there a way I can test my ram to see if it is running tri-channel mode etc via software? I'm running 1066 setting for the ram, 32GB in 4 slots.


----------



## gofasterstripes

This is from Rev. 2.0, but I would guess it's the same.


----------



## calutzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> This is from Rev. 2.0, but I would guess it's the same.


thanks a lot! I really hope it's going to work!

take care!


----------



## innatetech

Quick question: if I populate the x4 slot on the EX58-UD3R with a SATAIII controller, are the x16 slots going to run at full speed, or at x4, or x8?) (Using a flex extender cable and sticking the controller out of the way somewhere.)

According to the block diagram in the manual, the x4 and x16 slots are on the same bus.

I know x8 has been shown to have a minimal impact on GPU performance even with recent cards, but that seems like it wouldn't be true at x4.

I'm asking because I'd like to throw a pair of RAIDed SSDs in the box and the bandwidth of an x1 controller is barely sufficient for a single SATAIII SSD (tested, as I run my spinning drives on one already).

Currently I'm using a GTX 770 4GB, but I'm considering upgrading to a 980ti (SLI on this board seems like a terrible idea given the lack of spacing.) Either way, I don't want to handicap the GPU trying to be clever about faster storage.

(I like to game in 5760x1200 and tend to run out of GPU & VRAM before CPU. But will still probably grab a X5980 now that I'm aware I can.)


----------



## gofasterstripes

These guys have done some crazy stuff with PCIE SSDs

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/4500_100#post_24179289

best ask them.

As for SLI, you can use a PCIE extension cable to move one card over and mount it above another slot. This might cover something you need though.

I posted pics and a description... Somewhere in my history.


----------



## alshaheen

hi ...new jhere can anyone help ..i have UD7 rev 1.0 board with a ati radeon hd5850 12 gig ram a 920 cpu what would you recomend max on this board graphics cpu mem or do i go new board wit newer tech?

thanks


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Ok so I'm back to pick your brains ladies and gents. So I recently upgraded to Windows 10 and my sound card is no longer working has anyone else ran into this problem? Has anyone upgraded to Windows 10 yet?

EDIT: so im going to do a fresh install, anyone know where i can get Windows 10 drivers for our mother board?


----------



## gofasterstripes

There's a lot of people using X56x0 chips in these boards.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulftown

I am using a 5650 @ 4GHz with SLI 970's and 12 GB of RAM in a UD7 V2. I like it.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricardosaurusrex*
> 
> Ok so I'm back to pick your brains ladies and gents. So I recently upgraded to Windows 10 and my sound card is no longer working has anyone else ran into this problem? Has anyone upgraded to Windows 10 yet?
> 
> EDIT: so im going to do a fresh install, anyone know where i can get Windows 10 drivers for our mother board?


I had a lot of trouble with win 8 but it's ok with win 10.
It had something to do with my R9 280x and the sound card inbuilt with that. I just disabled that one and it's ok now.


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

Where did you get your drivers for the fresh install? Or are you running the upgrade still? I notice several things don't work so well after the upgrade and several forums suggest doing a clean install.

My only problem is finding the windows 19 drivers for this board so if anyone can chime in and link me I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## yoshi123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Take the DRAM module out of the second slot, the one that's a different color than the rest, as suggested upthread. You're running in 'flex' mode, you don't want that.


I ran CPU Z which indicated tri-channel mode.

However, I ordered a new GTX 970. It gave the same issue, 100% CPU load so I removed some ram. It turned out the 8gb stick in the blue slot caused the problem.

So I now run 3 x 8GB ram in all white slots and the GTX 970 works 100% a-ok. I have 24gb vs 32gb now, but thats OK.

Thanks for your help, you were spot on the money with that one.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricardosaurusrex*
> 
> Where did you get your drivers for the fresh install? Or are you running the upgrade still? I notice several things don't work so well after the upgrade and several forums suggest doing a clean install.
> 
> My only problem is finding the windows 19 drivers for this board so if anyone can chime in and link me I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advanced!


Afik no special drivers for windows 10 during my upgrade my eathernet drivers broke had to disable smart lan? In bios as windows would turn off the ethernetcards even when an cable is plugged it on fresh install Windows 10 should automatically dectect and install all drivers for this board otherwise use the win 7/8 for Ethernet and update from device manager find driver atomaticly. I'm still running on my upgrade but it was an retivaly fresh install before the upgrade.

Once agen on mobile so enjoy the wall of text


----------



## Ricardosaurusrex

I see... well I'll do a fresh install again then lol thanks man.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Hey did you fix it? Interested to hear about it.


----------



## innatetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> These guys have done some crazy stuff with PCIE SSDs
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/4500_100#post_24179289
> 
> best ask them.
> 
> As for SLI, you can use a PCIE extension cable to move one card over and mount it above another slot. This might cover something you need though.
> 
> I posted pics and a description... Somewhere in my history.


So I bought one of these. And a X5680. And a 980ti hybrid. And 3x8GB DDR3 1600.

Turns out the UD3R is perfectly happy with a single GPU in the bottom slot, to I plugged the Predator (PCIE SSD) directly into the x4 slot. The system is stable at 4.2 gHz.

It's like a brand new machine. Probably better than most brand new machines.


----------



## par

this morning my UD7 made me a joke .. a fake boot loop!

the display on the main stopped on 96, and was restarted practically just before starting to initiate win ..

solved by entering the BIOS doing a load optimized def (I only reset the SATA controller in ahci) ..

the bios is the last official FD, the last time I used it last night without problems, and no component was overclocked ..

is there anything that you advise me to do as a precaution? reflash the bios maybe?

thnx


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> this morning my UD7 made me a joke .. a fake boot loop!
> 
> the display on the main stopped on 96, and was restarted practically just before starting to initiate win ..
> 
> solved by entering the BIOS doing a load optimized def (I only reset the SATA controller in ahci) ..
> 
> the bios is the last official FD, the last time I used it last night without problems, and no component was overclocked ..
> 
> is there anything that you advise me to do as a precaution? reflash the bios maybe?
> 
> thnx


Check memory, PSU, etc.
Change the CMOS battery.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> this morning my UD7 made me a joke .. a fake boot loop!
> 
> the display on the main stopped on 96, and was restarted practically just before starting to initiate win ..
> 
> solved by entering the BIOS doing a load optimized def (I only reset the SATA controller in ahci) ..
> 
> the bios is the last official FD, the last time I used it last night without problems, and no component was overclocked ..
> 
> is there anything that you advise me to do as a precaution? reflash the bios maybe?
> 
> thnx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricardosaurusrex*
> 
> Where did you get your drivers for the fresh install? Or are you running the upgrade still? I notice several things don't work so well after the upgrade and several forums suggest doing a clean install.
> 
> My only problem is finding the windows 19 drivers for this board so if anyone can chime in and link me I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advanced!


Afik no special drivers for windows 10 during my upgrade my eathernet drivers broke had to disable smart lan? In bios as windows would turn off the ethernetcards even when an cable is plugged it on fresh install Windows 10 should automatically dectect and install all drivers for this board otherwise use the win 7/8 for Ethernet and update from device manager find driver atomaticly. I'm still running on my upgrade but it was an retivaly fresh install before the upgrade.

all my gigabyte boards do this afik its an common problem just affects boot times and is midly annoying although it only shows once I begin raising the bus speed at 200+ I'd post loops at least 5 times will pass IBT very high 10 no problem though


----------



## nzsi7

Hey guys, new around here..well sort of








I just decided to put a bit of new life into my X58 system after 5 years or so. Got a new CPU on the way (x5675) and attempted to upgrade the RAM...so is my reason for posting!

Today at lunchtime I tried to install some more RAM which did not go well. Until now I have been running the same 3 x 2gb kingston sticks that I installed when I built the rig with no problems.

motherboard is an X58A-UD3R rev 1.0

I picked up 3 x 4gb kingston 1333mhz sticks..installed those and PC will not post or boot. Just black screens and beeps at me.
I then tried removing the original 3 x 2gb sticks and putting the new sticks in those slots with no luck.

I have a few ideas as to what the problem may be...

#1 - dirty ram slots...the PC is full of dust & I did not have time to blow it out with the air compressor at lunchtime..will try that when i get home.

#2 - the ram - the ram i got is "single rank", which as far as I can see only means that it has the chips on one side...not two.
(The manual says that should not be an issue and specifies either s/s single sided, or d/s double sided ram).
BUT im thinking that because it has 4gb on one "rank", that's sort of the same as an 8gb "double rank" stick, which although not officially supported should work anyway? (what i mean by that is the individual chip size would the same)

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## nzsi7

Well I blew out the computer with an air compressor and tried again.
First tried with only the new 3 x 4gb sticks. Booted fine and registered 12gb of ram.

Installed the remaining 3 x 2gb sticks, booted fine (and played fallout 4 fine







), but it says 18gb installed, and 16gb usable?

Im thinking it has something to do with have 3 x single rank and 3 x dual rank ram sticks..
Am considering getting another of the same 3 x 4gb sticks and retiring the 2gb ones..

Any ideas?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Well I blew out the computer with an air compressor and tried again.
> First tried with only the new 3 x 4gb sticks. Booted fine and registered 12gb of ram.
> 
> Installed the remaining 3 x 2gb sticks, booted fine (and played fallout 4 fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but it says 18gb installed, and 16gb usable?
> 
> Im thinking it has something to do with have 3 x single rank and 3 x dual rank ram sticks..
> Am considering getting another of the same 3 x 4gb sticks and retiring the 2gb ones..
> 
> Any ideas?


There is a memory problem.
Run memtest to each module.


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> There is a memory problem.
> Run memtest to each module.


Ok well im stupid.
Turns out my version of windows only supports 16gb of ram! (windows 7 64bit home premium)...
So all is technically working properly..BIOS registers the full 18gb..its just my crappy version of windows cant support anymore...

Im considering doing the free upgrade to windows 10 (which will support all the RAM), but im worried about drivers..
Has anyone upgraded to windows 10? what did you do about drivers? I checked the gigabtye website and they have no drivers listed for this MOBO & windows 10.

Will the win7 drivers just work? I would assume they would work...otherwise I can imagine many unknowing, non tech-savvy people clicking to "upgrade to windows 10", and ruining their old PC.

cheers


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Ok well im stupid.
> Turns out my version of windows only supports 16gb of ram! (windows 7 64bit home premium)...
> So all is technically working properly..BIOS registers the full 18gb..its just my crappy version of windows cant support anymore...
> 
> Im considering doing the free upgrade to windows 10 (which will support all the RAM), but im worried about drivers..
> Has anyone upgraded to windows 10? what did you do about drivers? I checked the gigabtye website and they have no drivers listed for this MOBO & windows 10.
> 
> Will the win7 drivers just work? I would assume they would work...otherwise I can imagine many unknowing, non tech-savvy people clicking to "upgrade to windows 10", and ruining their old PC.
> 
> cheers


ya i upgraded to 10 but i have the ud5 i have not found any thing driver wise that does not work even upgraded some oem p4 and athalon 64 pc's to win 10 Microsoft has there driver collection and most will be installed automatically worst problum i had was windows would turn off the networkcards even when an cable was plugged in disabling smart lan in the bios fixed my issue i would just go for the upgrade it should be hassle free


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Ok well im stupid.
> Turns out my version of windows only supports 16gb of ram! (windows 7 64bit home premium)...
> So all is technically working properly..BIOS registers the full 18gb..its just my crappy version of windows cant support anymore...
> 
> Im considering doing the free upgrade to windows 10 (which will support all the RAM), but im worried about drivers..
> Has anyone upgraded to windows 10? what did you do about drivers? I checked the gigabtye website and they have no drivers listed for this MOBO & windows 10.
> 
> Will the win7 drivers just work? I would assume they would work...otherwise I can imagine many unknowing, non tech-savvy people clicking to "upgrade to windows 10", and ruining their old PC.
> 
> cheers


Everything works. Just need to download driver for nvidia GPU and creative sound card.


----------



## boombastik

Hallo
I have a gigabyte x58 ud5 rev.1. with i7 960.

All the settings are optimized defaults.

I have bought a tiple channel crusial ram 3 sticks x 4gb ram =12 gb ram.

3 x Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00.

When i enable xmp profile it says:
ddr voltage profile: 1.5
qpi voltage profile: 1.3

So my default voltage for imc from 1.175 goes to 1.3.
my system is steady in bencmarks and games, but it is dangerous to use the 1.3 volt to qpi/vtt ?

Someone says that gigabyte overvolts the qpi/vtt so the 1.3 will be more.
Any opinions thnks


----------



## gofasterstripes

Word.

Anyone ever seen//made a custom BIOS that unlocks the multiplier for the CPU on a Gigabyte board? IE - turns a locked multiplier chip into an unlocked one?


----------



## alancsalt

Did this inspire you? I imagine it would require considerable skill.

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2016/02/10/intel-closes-base-clock-loophole/1


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yep!


----------



## Ashp

Hi,

I'm a noob here, so I hope I'm doing it right







.

I have

*2X 1TB HDD* WD black (Can do Raid 0 but possible to use only one) it will auto backup every day to external drive.
*1X 128GB SSD ADATA* (Thinking of not using it in this computer setup)
*1X 480GB SSD sundisk ultra II*
*I want to buy 4-8 SSD drives of 60GB (cheap brand) for RAID-5 on my ga-x58a-ud3r*

I need:

*A fast boot drive with more than 250GB* (I think 480GB will work nice on the Marvell SATA)
*At least 1TB for storage of files*. (I think WD black 1TB ont the Gigabyte/J.Micron SATA)
*And a "fast as hell" empty drive for caching*. (Thinking 6X60GB SSD in Raid-5 on the Intel SATA)

*What is the best setup possible for my drives and wishes







.*

**after a bit of reading I understand I can't use raid of 8 drives on this board, So I guess it must be 6 max


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a noob here, so I hope I'm doing it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have
> 
> *2X 1TB HDD* WD black (Can do Raid 0 but possible to use only one) it will auto backup every day to external drive.
> *1X 128GB SSD ADATA* (Thinking of not using it in this computer setup)
> *1X 480GB SSD sundisk ultra II*
> *I want to buy 4-8 SSD drives of 60GB (cheap brand) for RAID-5 on my ga-x58a-ud3r*
> 
> I need:
> 
> *A fast boot drive with more than 250GB* (I think 480GB will work nice on the Marvell SATA)
> *At least 1TB for storage of files*. (I think WD black 1TB ont the Gigabyte/J.Micron SATA)
> *And a "fast as hell" empty drive for caching*. (Thinking 6X60GB SSD in Raid-5 on the Intel SATA)
> 
> *What is the best setup possible for my drives and wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> 
> **after a bit of reading I understand I can't use raid of 8 drives on this board, So I guess it must be 6 max


You can use a sata/raid card


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> You can use a sata/raid card


Yes I know but I'm on the budget!
So does my setup will work with the 6xSSDs?
if I don't want to invest in a raid card?


----------



## TLCH723

You only want to use the intel controller.
If you need to use the other controller, you should use it for secondary storage.

I still think spending an extra ~100 USD for a sata/raid card is the best option since you wont get bottleneck at the controller.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> You only want to use the intel controller.
> If you need to use the other controller, you should use it for secondary storage.
> 
> I still think spending an extra ~100 USD for a sata/raid card is the best option since you wont get bottleneck at the controller.


Thanks.

1. Couldn't find a good 100$ raid5 card. Can you recommend one?
2. What will be more or less the bottle neck difference of the Intel from a card?
3. So onboard I should use the Intel for the 1 boot drive and only 5 SSDs in raid5 or better raid0 for the caching?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 1. Couldn't find a good 100$ raid5 card. Can you recommend one?
> 2. What will be more or less the bottle neck difference of the Intel from a card?
> 3. So onboard I should use the Intel for the 1 boot drive and only 5 SSDs in raid5 or better raid0 for the caching?


LSI 9211-8i
Bottleneck

I dont know what are you caching so is hard to say. I would go for raid 5 for the redundancy.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> LSI 9211-8i
> Bottleneck
> 
> I dont know what are you caching so is hard to say. I would go for raid 5 for the redundancy.


Thanks.

So more info:

My idea is to find the best per price alternative, not to gain 20% more performance for twice the price,
I can buy 5x60GB SSD in 85usd since I don't know what will be the difference and can always buy Raid controller, I think I should try the on board first.

I use Photoshop with very large files (At the same time I'm running other software like chrome with multiple tabs)
Photoshop has an option to assign a fast drive as caching drive so after I use all my 18GB Ram (triple Chanel 3x4GB+3x2GB) it will use the SSD/s

Well the alternatives I'm thinking of are:
A) 1x branded SSD 480GB - sundisk ultra II (Think it is better to use as boot disk)
B) 1x branded SSD 128GB - ADATA xpg sx900 (its My old boot disk can be for caching)
C) 5x cheapest SSDs on-board Raid 0 (60GB KingDian)
D) is to replace the Ram to the max 24GB of the motherboard.

Caching is deleted after file is closed like in ram. so no need for redundancy.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So more info:
> 
> My idea is to find the best per price alternative, not to gain 20% more performance for twice the price,
> I can buy 5x60GB SSD in 85usd since I don't know what will be the difference and can always buy Raid controller, I think I should try the on board first.
> 
> I use Photoshop with very large files (At the same time I'm running other software like chrome with multiple tabs)
> Photoshop has an option to assign a fast drive as caching drive so after I use all my 18GB Ram (triple Chanel 3x4GB+3x2GB) it will use the SSD/s
> 
> Well the alternatives I'm thinking of are:
> A) 1x branded SSD 480GB - sundisk ultra II (Think it is better to use as boot disk)
> B) 1x branded SSD 128GB - ADATA xpg sx900 (its My old boot disk can be for caching)
> C) 5x cheapest SSDs on-board Raid 0 (60GB KingDian)
> D) is to replace the Ram to the max 24GB of the motherboard.
> 
> Caching is deleted after file is closed like in ram. so no need for redundancy.


I think you will find this interesting. 




btw, you can use up to 48GB of ram.


----------



## 4everAnoob

The UD3R has two 4 pin PWM headers, one CPU and one System. However, only the CPU header seems to use PWM when controlling them using SpeedFan. The other header varies voltage instead of PWM. Is there a way to force PWM?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> The UD3R has two 4 pin PWM headers, one CPU and one System. However, only the CPU header seems to use PWM when controlling them using SpeedFan. The other header varies voltage instead of PWM. Is there a way to force PWM?


There is nothing saying a "4-pin header" is automatically a "4-pin PWM header". It is simply a 4-pin fan header with ground and power on 1st and 2nd pins. What is on the remaining pins is anyone's guess.

I know it;s kind of semantical, but 3-pin and 4-pin fan headers do not have any specifications saying what the pin-out is on the 3rd and 4th pins.

Nothing specifies that 3rd pin is for rpm monitoring or that 4th pin is for PWM control.
They don't even specify if 2nd pin (power) is fixed voltage (12v) or variable voltage.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Yes you're right, I checked the manual, pin 4 is reserved :S. Wow that's useful xD. Oh well, at least it still works like this.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I think you will find this interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you can use up to 48GB of ram.


Thanks TLCH723,

do you use 48GB of ram? is it stable?
I think 48GB is a valid option and I can use some of the ram as RAM-DISK for the scratch-disk. because I understand that on Photoshop some operations are always on the scratch disk even if the ram is free.

*** Another thought, maybe I shouldn't spend money on it. and just invest in a new computer with new board? what do you think guys?*
The old computer can be used as a backup or for multi tasking.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks TLCH723,
> 
> do you use 48GB of ram? is it stable?
> I think 48GB is a valid option and I can use some of the ram as RAM-DISK for the scratch-disk. because I understand that on Photoshop some operations are always on the scratch disk even if the ram is free.
> 
> *** Another thought, maybe I shouldn't spend money on it. and just invest in a new computer with new board? what do you think guys?*
> The old computer can be used as a backup or for multi tasking.


What is your computer spec??
Is hard to tell.

Maybe is CPU limited and upgrading to a 6 cores would help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/

I use a lot of VM and do a lot of data parallel processing. IO is one of the slowest thing.

Forgot to answer your first question.
Is stable.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What is your computer spec??
> Is hard to tell.
> 
> Maybe is CPU limited and upgrading to a 6 cores would help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/
> 
> I use a lot of VM and do a lot of data parallel processing. IO is one of the slowest thing.
> 
> Forgot to answer your first question.
> Is stable.


Thanks for your reply,

My Main specs:
Intel® Core™ i7 Processor I7-930‎ @2.8 GHz‎ (4-cores / 8-virtual cores)
GA-X58A-UD3R ‎
DDR III 1333Mhz 3x2GB Patriot Extreme Performance Triple Channel
DDR III 1333Mhz 3x4GB Skill Triple Channel
GIGABYTE GTS250 1GB GDDR3 DX10 DVI HDMI PCI-E

anything else impotent?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> My Main specs:
> Intel® Core™ i7 Processor I7-930‎ @2.8 GHz‎ (4-cores / 8-virtual cores)
> GA-X58A-UD3R ‎
> DDR III 1333Mhz 3x2GB Patriot Extreme Performance Triple Channel
> DDR III 1333Mhz 3x4GB Skill Triple Channel
> GIGABYTE GTS250 1GB GDDR3 DX10 DVI HDMI PCI-E
> 
> anything else impotent?


I would overclock the 930 first.
But your rams are limiting your OC potential.
1333/8 = 166. 8 being your memory multiplier so your CPU will be 166*21 = 3486Mhz

I had the 930 before and I still use the same board. For my board memory multiplier being 8 is the most stable
Your result may vary.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I would overclock the 930 first.
> But your rams are limiting your OC potential.
> 1333/8 = 166. 8 being your memory multiplier so your CPU will be 166*21 = 3486Mhz
> 
> I had the 930 before and I still use the same board. For my board memory multiplier being 8 is the most stable
> Your result may vary.


Thanks,

1. So should I buy faster Ram? how fast? will it be noticeable with/without OC?

2. I'm a noob so I didn't understood much from the numbers, just that I should overclock in an 8 multiplier.
Can you refer me to a good guide for noobs?


----------



## alancsalt

You've checked under "Guides" in the first post of the thread?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 1. So should I buy faster Ram? how fast? will it be noticeable with/without OC?
> 
> 2. I'm a noob so I didn't understood much from the numbers, just that I should overclock in an 8 multiplier.
> Can you refer me to a good guide for noobs?


http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz

I wouldnt buy RAM first.
Just OC some first to see if there is a different.
Time a thing that you do without OC then time the same thing with OC.
If is improve then see how much you can OC with current RAM. If need more than buy new RAM.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've checked under "Guides" in the first post of the thread?


Thanks, I'm kind of new here so I'm not so familiar with where things are yet! I will look for it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz
> 
> I wouldnt buy RAM first.
> Just OC some first to see if there is a different.
> Time a thing that you do without OC then time the same thing with OC.
> If is improve then see how much you can OC with current RAM. If need more than buy new RAM.


Thank you,
I will try it,


----------



## doyll

Last time I looked at RAM for 1366 it was getting crazy expensive.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Last time I looked at RAM for 1366 it was getting crazy expensive.


You can use newer RAM on (buy 3 single 8gb sticks )1366 you can also use ecc an dissabe the ecc chip depending on the board makeing memory prices normal to cheep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 1. So should I buy faster Ram? how fast? will it be noticeable with/without OC?
> 
> 2. I'm a noob so I didn't understood much from the numbers, just that I should overclock in an 8 multiplier.
> Can you refer me to a good guide for noobs?


Ya first post on this thread is an great guide. with 6 dims of original ddr3 1333mhz RAM I had my i7 920 at 4.04 and ~1270 RAM.while currently haveing my x5650 at 4.5 with around the same RAM speed. under clocking RAM will generally be fine you should not loose stablity because of it.as Is generlay common core is king and is worth under clocking RAM to get ~400mhz on the core as total system proformance would be greater.

To the guy saying x8 memory multiplier is the most stable, I have never experienced this with ither of my two chips at frequency's where I could run ram multiplayer at x8 ~3.6 to 3.8 GHz ranges on both my chips. But if I works for you that's great. if I ever get faster ram i will be sure to try this.

Now on to my own problum I'm running an ex58 ud5 f13j BIOS with gigabyte slic 2.0 and if I try to change the qpi multiplayer off of 20 it will not post. with error codes pointing to no RAM installed. as this is limiting my over clock at4.5 with 1.45volts on qpi wich is too high allreday and needs over 1.5 to stablie 4.6ghz. I am assuming that this is due to the Xeon having 2 qpi's and the BIOS is only changeing one has anybody ever ran in to this issue or have an working fix?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> You can use newer RAM on (buy 3 single 8gb sticks )1366 you can also use ecc an dissabe the ecc chip depending on the board makeing memory prices normal to cheep


So don't use triple-channel RAM like was originally recommended?


----------



## TLCH723

@weespid Every system is different so trail and error is required for OC.
Just providing my exp when I was OCing. I did said "Your result may vary"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> So don't use triple-channel RAM like was originally recommended?


Is hard to find triple-channel RAM new and is not expensive.
I use 3 dual channel kits.


----------



## Ashp

Found this kit 48.0GB Mac Pro / Xserve 2009 Memory Matched Set (6x 8GB) PC-8500 1066MHz DDR3 ECC SDRAM Modules
*
Should it work with our M. Board?*

Info:
48.0GB OWC Memory Upgrade Kit
6 x 8.0GB PC8500 DDR3 ECC-R 1066MHz 240 Pin

Product Specs:
Size: 8GB (8192MB)
240-pin SDRAM DIMM
1024M x 72, Dual Rank ECC-R Memory Module
Data Rate = 1066MHz
Module Bandwidth 8.5GB/s
CAS 7-7-7-20
Voltage 1.5V
Apple Specified Thermal Sensor*
RoHS Certified


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> @weespid Every system is different so trail and error is required for OC.
> Just providing my exp when I was OCing. I did said "Your result may vary"
> Is hard to find triple-channel RAM new and is not expensive.
> I use 3 dual channel kits.


Well, the reason triple-channel RAM is expensive is because it's hard to find.








So I'll stand by my 'triple-channel RAM is expensive'.









But is dual channel will give similar performance than there is no need for triple-channel.


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> You can use newer RAM on (buy 3 single 8gb sticks )1366 you can also use ecc an dissabe the ecc chip depending on the board makeing memory prices normal to cheep
> Ya first post on this thread is an great guide. with 6 dims of original ddr3 1333mhz RAM I had my i7 920 at 4.04 and ~1270 RAM.while currently haveing my x5650 at 4.5 with around the same RAM speed. under clocking RAM will generally be fine you should not loose stablity because of it.as Is generlay common core is king and is worth under clocking RAM to get ~400mhz on the core as total system proformance would be greater.
> 
> To the guy saying x8 memory multiplier is the most stable, I have never experienced this with ither of my two chips at frequency's where I could run ram multiplayer at x8 ~3.6 to 3.8 GHz ranges on both my chips. But if I works for you that's great. if I ever get faster ram i will be sure to try this.
> 
> Now on to my own problum I'm running an ex58 ud5 f13j BIOS with gigabyte slic 2.0 and if I try to change the qpi multiplayer off of 20 it will not post. with error codes pointing to no RAM installed. as this is limiting my over clock at4.5 with 1.45volts on qpi wich is too high allreday and needs over 1.5 to stablie 4.6ghz. I am assuming that this is due to the Xeon having 2 qpi's and the BIOS is only changeing one has anybody ever ran in to this issue or have an working fix?


What about disable the ecc? do I just disable it in the bios? is there a downside to it?
what about this "48GB(6X8GB) Memory DDR3 PC3-10600 ECC REG Compat to Dell A3078601 SNPX3R5MC/8G"
Or can I use this ram (kit 48.0GB for Mac Pro / Xserve 2009 Memory Matched)? (more info in the quote below)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Found this kit 48.0GB Mac Pro / Xserve 2009 Memory Matched Set (6x 8GB) PC-8500 1066MHz DDR3 ECC SDRAM Modules
> *
> Should it work with our M. Board?*
> 
> Info:
> 48.0GB OWC Memory Upgrade Kit
> 6 x 8.0GB PC8500 DDR3 ECC-R 1066MHz 240 Pin
> 
> Product Specs:
> Size: 8GB (8192MB)
> 240-pin SDRAM DIMM
> 1024M x 72, Dual Rank ECC-R Memory Module
> Data Rate = 1066MHz
> Module Bandwidth 8.5GB/s
> CAS 7-7-7-20
> Voltage 1.5V
> Apple Specified Thermal Sensor*
> RoHS Certified


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> What about disable the ecc? do I just disable it in the bios? is there a downside to it?
> what about this "48GB(6X8GB) Memory DDR3 PC3-10600 ECC REG Compat to Dell A3078601 SNPX3R5MC/8G"
> Or can I use this ram (kit 48.0GB for Mac Pro / Xserve 2009 Memory Matched)? (more info in the quote below)


Registered Ecc adds about one CPU cycle of latency disabling the feature removes the latency but also disables the error checking (have only ever seen this on x79 server boards. if you are doing any professional work I would strongly recommend keeping it on. That RAM is registered which I beleave will have almost no chance of working (adds an extra link in the chain ). 



 at around 9min in that video shows an i7 920 booting with unbufferd ecc. Also that RAM is slower than what you currently have to keep x8 RAM multiplayer at ~4ghz you would need 1600mhz RAM. for 48 gb if you in the states 3 of theses would be about the cheapest you would get new if your in the states.

but more importantly what programs are you working with start with what is free first (oc ing your cpu ) if you find no difference then start looking in to what to upgrade (going from 2.8 to 3.5 possibly on stock cooling will provide and lot of benefit)
if your working in premier an gpu upgrade could be beneficial 



 as one can see going from an 660 to 7870 either would be around 100 usd provides an notable difference your 250 is a lot slower then either of those two cards. but until we know what programs you are using we can not give nay concrete advice. as some older Adobe programs can not use open cl

edit fixed html code for url's


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Registered Ecc adds about one CPU cycle of latency disabling the feature removes the latency but also disables the error checking (have only ever seen this on x79 server boards. if you are doing any professional work I would strongly recommend keeping it on. That RAM is registered which I beleave will have almost no chance of working (adds an extra link in the chain ).
> 
> 
> 
> at around 9min in that video shows an i7 920 booting with unbufferd ecc. Also that RAM is slower than what you currently have to keep x8 RAM multiplayer at ~4ghz you would need 1600mhz RAM. for 48 gb if you in the states 3 of theses would be about the cheapest you would get new if your in the states.
> 
> but more importantly what programs are you working with start with what is free first (oc ing your cpu ) if you find no difference then start looking in to what to upgrade (going from 2.8 to 3.5 possibly on stock cooling will provide and lot of benefit)
> if your working in premier an gpu upgrade could be beneficial
> 
> 
> 
> as one can see going from an 660 to 7870 either would be around 100 usd provides an notable difference your 250 is a lot slower then either of those two cards. but until we know what programs you are using we can not give nay concrete advice. as some older Adobe programs can not use open cl
> 
> edit fixed html code for url's


Thanks

So I can use ECC ram with my board? no need to disable it?
The RAM+CPU consuming programs I'm using are mostly Photoshop with very large files (4GB and even more with history), Lightroom and chrome (multi tabs opened with lots of stuff like YouTube)

I want to change all my ram not adding, so will it still a problem if its a reg?
The links you asked:
first link

second link

The link you gave is for ram with 3 months of warranty, isn't it a bit dodgy?

cheers,


----------



## Old Guy

Hi Guys. I've been a member of the Cooler Master ATCS-840 Club for a while but have never posted here.

I actually don't know if I'm replying to a specific thread or starting a new one. Sorry if I'm off topic.

I have a GA-X58A-UD3r (Rev 2). Not overclocked (sorry I'm boring).

A recent problem is that on normal or forced shutdown the system will not power back up. Not with the case switch or with switch disconnected and shorting across pins.

If I follow a reset routine for the PSU most it doesn't work either. If it doesn't I have to disconnect for 110v, switch PSU off and walk away for hours or overnight. Then sometimes it starts normall. Sometimes I have to repeat the reset procedure several times and it will finally start.

I have a new PSU (same make and model but newer version) coming Tuesday and I'll swap it out. It that does not work I have to think about a mobo problem.

I have a support query in to Gigabyte but I thought I'd ask you guys for any insights.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Motherboard battery and BIOS reset should fix that.

When you're fixed-up, you can fix the other problem... WHAT DO YOU MEAN NO OVERCLOCK?!


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> So I can use ECC ram with my board? no need to disable it?
> The RAM+CPU consuming programs I'm using are mostly Photoshop with very large files (4GB and even more with history), Lightroom and chrome (multi tabs opened with lots of stuff like YouTube)
> 
> I want to change all my ram not adding, so will it still a problem if its a reg?
> The links you asked:
> first link
> 
> second link
> 
> The link you gave is for ram with 3 months of warranty, isn't it a bit dodgy?
> 
> cheers,


Linky
it appears that registered (buffered) ecc memory will not work on your motherboard sadly even with an cpu that supports ecc the ud5 is just an beefed up ud3R (ud3r actually replaced the ex58 ud5 somehow)

was just using pcpartpicker to choose the cheapest ddr3 8gb dims with at least cl 9 3 cheapest ddr3 1600 cl9 i figured that the retailers would be trustworthy








new egg appears to offer an lifetime warranty on those kits best of all if you do end up upgrading to x79 (not x99 as it only takes ddr 4) in the future you could just grab an 4th kit and run quad channel although with the exzistance of the x5650 i don't see an point drop in 6 core 12 threaded goodieniss under $100 usd they also overclock really well too i have mine at 4.5 Proof

still i really recommend ocing that 930 first because it will decrease render times and should increase smoothness during use of big Photoshop projects.

also putting your rig in your sig might would be an good idea it appears this guide has not been updated but it should be enough to figure it out Guide best o luck in what ever you choose to do though


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Motherboard battery and BIOS reset should fix that.
> 
> When you're fixed-up, you can fix the other problem... WHAT DO YOU MEAN NO OVERCLOCK?!


Thanks for that prompt reply gofaster.

I did test the mobo battery and it was way up in the green. I can dig out a multi-meter and get an actual voltage reading. I'll wait to hear back from Gigabyte to see what they recommend about BIOS. The version I'm running is FE.

No overclock? Well the short story is I found Overclock.net because of the ACTS-840 Case club. I was looking for info about modding that case, not about overclocking. It just happens that this is a creative and knowledgeable bunch of folks! The long story is I'm not a gamer. And I'm not sequencing the human genome or anything. I do spreadsheets and word processing. Some GIS and mapping. My design plan was to build enough power into the machine that it would be loafing at any task I throw at it. Cool as a cucumber.

BTW I loaded a new AVG this afternoon and scanned the whole system and there was no malware or virus found, so that's not a likely culprit either now.

Thanks again, and I'll keep you posted.

Old Guy


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Linky
> the ud5 is just an beefed up ud3R (ud3r actually replaced the ex58 ud5 somehow)


As | understand it, the GA-EG58 series was basically 'updated' to GA-E58A series.

I was told GA-EG58-UD3R had 4 revisions and GA-U58A-UD3R has 6x vs 3x RAM and a few other features added. The GA-EG58-UD5 'updated' to GA-E58A-UD5.

G1 series were basically the top level with X58A-OC, X58A-UD7 and X58A-UD9 being equally as good in the socket 1366 motherboard series. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> As | understand it, the GA-EG58 series was basically 'updated' to GA-E58A series.
> 
> I was told GA-EG58-UD3R had 4 revisions and GA-U58A-UD3R has 6x vs 3x RAM and a few other features added. The GA-EG58-UD5 'updated' to GA-E58A-UD5.
> 
> G1 series were basically the top level with X58A-OC, X58A-UD7 and X58A-UD9 being equally as good in the socket 1366 motherboard series. Or am I mistaken?


x58 is before my time so my knowledge is really only with the stuff i encounderd an ex58a-ud3r locally (looking to buy) and found that they where still being sold long after the ud5's left the market (that's what i mean by replaced) makes sense as it is an more featured board than the ex58-ud5 that i have. Added features are (usb3/sata 6gbps/III) and 3 gpu support 6ram slots and 12 powerphases not like the older ud3r's.

ex58 ud3r
X58A ud3r

by looking at pictures of the board gigabyte both with the ud3r suffix. how did this happen?

while gigabyte has an naming scheme that is very confusing lets break it apart

ga-_x58_ - _ _ rev _
E A series tear Number Number

ga- as far as i can tell means gigabyte

_x58_
E A
E- this is just an regular board no (usb3,sataIII) released with 45nm i7 no native 6 core support.
A- adds usb3 sata III
x58 - chipset

_ * _
ud/oc= series name
tear number= place in series (named to match core lineup i3,i5,i7,"ruierd i9")

**rev _
if rev is <2 than board is pre 32nm no 6core bace board
if rev is =>2 ***better vrm post 32nm/native 6core support

* as there was only 1 oc board released it's tear number is not an factor
**ud9 was released post 32nm the i7 6cores where heavily rumierd to be called i9's
*** looks like the ud7 rev2 had power phases cut to make room for the ud9 in the line up although it is stated it is improved.

board list best board on top for *extreme*ocing
oc
ud9
ud7 rev1
ud7 rev2/x58a ud5 rev2
x58a ud5 rev 1/ex58 ud5/ x58a ud3r rev2/GA-EX58-UD4P
GA-EX58-UD3R rev any

even with the best non chilled loop i don't expect any massive (100mhz) differences between the 4 top boards

tl:dr
rev 2 =~1 tear number (ud3r rev2=ud5 rev1/ native 6core except ud7)
A= sata 3/usb3

this is all in tums of oc potential not features

Ps
i just spent too much time figuring this out hope this helps people understand this better. if i made an mistake feel free to correct me.
EDIT:
fixed x58a ud3r picture was previsouly an ex58 up4p


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> x58 is before my time so my knowledge is really only with the stuff i encounderd an ex58a-ud3r locally (looking to buy) and found that they where still being sold long after the ud5's left the market (that's what i mean by replaced) makes sense as it is an more featured board than the ex58-ud5 that i have. Added features are (usb3/sata 6gbps/III) and 3 gpu support 6ram slots and 12 powerphases not like the older ud3r's.
> 
> ex58 ud3r
> X58A ud3r
> 
> by looking at pictures of the board gigabyte both with the ud3r suffix. how did this happen?
> 
> while gigabyte has an naming scheme that is very confusing lets break it apart
> 
> ga-_x58_ - _ _ rev _
> E A series tear Number Number
> 
> ga- as far as i can tell means gigabyte
> 
> _x58_
> E A
> E- this is just an regular board no (usb3,sataIII) released with 45nm i7 no native 6 core support.
> A- adds usb3 sata III
> x58 - chipset
> 
> _ * _
> ud/oc= series name
> tear number= place in series (named to match core lineup i3,i5,i7,"ruierd i9")
> 
> **rev _
> if rev is <2 than board is pre 32nm no 6core bace board
> if rev is =>2 ***better vrm post 32nm/native 6core support
> 
> * as there was only 1 oc board released it's tear number is not an factor
> **ud9 was released post 32nm the i7 6cores where heavily rumierd to be called i9's
> *** looks like the ud7 rev2 had power phases cut to make room for the ud9 in the line up although it is stated it is improved.
> 
> board list best board on top for *extreme*ocing
> oc
> ud9
> ud7 rev1
> ud7 rev2/x58a ud5 rev2
> x58a ud5 rev 1/ex58 ud5/ x58a ud3r rev2/GA-EX58-UD4P
> GA-EX58-UD3R rev any
> 
> even with the best non chilled loop i don't expect any massive (100mhz) differences between the 4 top boards
> 
> tl:dr
> rev 2 =~1 tear number (ud3r rev2=ud5 rev1/ native 6core except ud7)
> A= sata 3/usb3
> 
> this is all in tums of oc potential not features
> 
> Ps
> i just spent too much time figuring this out hope this helps people understand this better. if i made an mistake feel free to correct me.
> EDIT:
> fixed x58a ud3r picture was previsouly an ex58 up4p


That's a big, long quote, but I thought it would be easier for readers if left in for reference.

I think I can clarify a couple of things.

1) X58 is an indeed an Intel chipset
2) "UD" is a line = Ultra-Durable
3) My GA-X58A-UD3R has a graphic on the box, the user manual cover, and the boot screen with large numerals 333 under which it has USB 3.0, Power 3x, and SATA 3.0. It does not feature 3 gpu support.
4) I could have used Core i3, i5 or i7 with this Socket LGA 1366 board. So not sure about that correlation to board #s.
5) UD3R has 7 PCI(E) slots. So does UD7. UD9 has 9 slots and requires a case that will support that.

My system being bogged down by some script so sending now...


----------



## Old Guy

Just to close the discussion, it appears to have been a PSU problem. I ordered a new PSU, updated version of same model. Some cabling issues but resolved them and it seems to be working fine through 6 test cycles. I'll do another 6 to be sure.

Gigabyte was pretty responsive through the e-Support Passport. Not entirely clear response, but I cut it short after I isolated problem to PSU.

Gigabyte confirm they have *NO* X58 boards, new or refurbished and they suggest Ebay. I had already found four used GA-X58A-UD3R boards on Amazon used. Confirmed that one "like new" is rev 2 and ordered it. Only $15 shipping from Hong Kong! I'll keep it as a spare in case I ever have a problem, so I won't have to also replace CPU, cooler, RAM and cabling.

Anybody with similar concerns might want to look around Ebay or Amazon. There were none at the Overclock.net marketplace.

OG


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Just to close the discussion, it appears to have been a PSU problem. I ordered a new PSU, updated version of same model. Some cabling issues but resolved them and it seems to be working fine through 6 test cycles. I'll do another 6 to be sure.
> 
> Gigabyte was pretty responsive through the e-Support Passport. Not entirely clear response, but I cut it short after I isolated problem to PSU.
> 
> Gigabyte confirm they have *NO* X58 boards, new or refurbished and they suggest Ebay. I had already found four used GA-X58A-UD3R boards on Amazon used. Confirmed that one "like new" is rev 2 and ordered it. Only $15 shipping from Hong Kong! I'll keep it as a spare in case I ever have a problem, so I won't have to also replace CPU, cooler, RAM and cabling.
> 
> Anybody with similar concerns might want to look around Ebay or Amazon. There were none at the Overclock.net marketplace.
> 
> OG


Nice to see you solved this problum sorry for not replying to you eirleyer but theat problum is genirely power dilivery. The two times I encountered this problum was an bad PSU and an bad cap on one CPU power phase. Though both issues occurd with AMD platform's same should apply for intel.

My all my intel giga byte boards boards have post problems but they restart on there own till they post comes with high fsb/bclock on both x58 and p65...... Cmos clear temporary fixes it on p65.

Now when are you gonna overclock that beast?


----------



## Old Guy

New Topic.

MOBO LEDs.

I suppose this might apply to any board. I've been working with my case open having replaced PSU and preparing to upgrade to a larger SSD C: And I'm paying attention to the GA-X58A-UD3R LEDs.

One of the reasons to upgrade the SSD is to create more free space and while I'm at it do a clean install of W7 which refuses to update properly (even after multiple Update Log repairs per MS). I'm getting occasional BSOD shutdowns. Normally with case closed the BSOD is the first announcement. With case open I saw the LEDs between the RAM slots and the 24 pin main power connector go from single green to all lit up yellow orange and red just before BSOD.

It wasn't long enough and the manual pp 22-23 is not clear enough for me to tell if it was voltage or DDR phasing lighting up.

This would seem to be a valuable diagnostic. but not much use if the case is closed, under the desk, or otherwise not visible.

My question: Is there a utility that replicates the LED displays on-screen; or an event log that records what happened?

THX

OG


----------



## gofasterstripes

Try HWinfo from CPUID.


----------



## lokigarson

Few quick questions about UD7 (rev. 1.0)

- will it work with Xeon X5560 ( I know about CPU Support List, but nevertheless maybe someone has experience)
- will it work with 3x RAM Crucial BLT4G3D1608DT1TX0 in triple channel


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokigarson*
> 
> Few quick questions about UD7 (rev. 1.0)
> 
> - will it work with Xeon X5560 ( I know about CPU Support List, but nevertheless maybe someone has experience)
> - will it work with 3x RAM Crucial BLT4G3D1608DT1TX0 in triple channel


They should work even those are not on the verified support list.


----------



## lokigarson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> They should work even those are not on the verified support list.


my mistake - Xeon x5660, you 100% positive? Because rev.2 got it in supporting CPUs, and mine rev.1 - don't have them(only w series) I'm asking because I'm one click away from buying it.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokigarson*
> 
> my mistake - Xeon x5660, you 100% positive? Because rev.2 got it in supporting CPUs, and mine rev.1 - don't have them(only w series) I'm asking because I'm one click away from buying it.


You can ask at the X58 club


----------



## par

I'm having problem with intel driver on win 10 x64, with my ud7 rev.2 (last official bios) .. what I have to install ?

I understand that for sure officially there are not chipset driver.. maybe a bit the same is about rst.. and about mei driver, station-drivers say that there are mei driver for our main and win 10:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=430:ga-x58a-ud7-rev-1-x-2-x&catid=150:intel-x58-serie-5&Itemid=169&lang=fr
( V:11.0.5.1192 (Windows 7/8/8.1/10) )
but when I try to install it (the mei driver), I have an error: platform not supported ..

anyway.. without any chipset/mei/rst intel driver installed, I had problem with safe removal.. internal ssd/hdd that are on ich10r sata , are detected by win like hot swap drive..

so after other google search, I read that i have to install last version of rst for win 8 (11.7.4.1001 , always according the ud7 page on station driver). but not using the usual setup.exe , but using manual driver update from device management (because install the complete rst suite on win 10 and x58/ich10r, will create instability).. so, I do it by device management.. and just after the update, in device management win now detected ich10r, and ask to restart for apply new settings. and after the restart win 10 don't start, and launch the recovery tool..

sorry for my bad english, TY


----------



## gofasterstripes

Your English is great.

I am not using any hotswap/RAID, and I am only using the X58 SATA ports not M/G SATA - however i have not installed anything at all, only set ACHI mode on in BIOS and installed Windows (clean install from USB).

Is that of use?


----------



## par

yes, like me..
i'm using only ich10r (ahci mode), and other controller are disabled in bios.. I no use any raid, and I have not any intel driver installed.. fresh win 10 install (no update from 7/8).. but win 10 detected internal drive like hot swap.. you not had this problem ?


----------



## gofasterstripes

No I haven't.

I'm out right now, will try to help when I'm back. Did you do a clean install?


----------



## par

yes !


----------



## gofasterstripes

@par

How's this look?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Just looked at that again:

First, disregard MAJIK, it's a USB drive.
Second, the only fixed drive that is NOT showing as Removeable is the Crucial SSD. I don't yet know which port it's plugged-into.


----------



## axasde

hi ppl
i have gigabyte x58a-ud7 mobo with i7-930 but can i install Xeon®Processor E5606 instead? i know cpu support list says i cant but i wonder, can i install some other 1366 sockets?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axasde*
> 
> hi ppl
> i have gigabyte x58a-ud7 mobo with i7-930 but can i install Xeon®Processor E5606 instead? i know cpu support list says i cant but i wonder, can i install some other 1366 sockets?


With the latest bios all 1366 chips should work. Ex I'm using an ex58 - ud5 with an x5650.


----------



## axasde

latest official bios is f9a in beta but i didnt see anything telling like support for all.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axasde*
> 
> hi ppl
> i have gigabyte x58a-ud7 mobo with i7-930 but can i install Xeon®Processor E5606 instead? i know cpu support list says i cant but i wonder, can i install some other 1366 sockets?


try http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/8250 or http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside threads


----------



## axasde

well can i confirm that i can use xenon e5606 with gigabyte x58a-ud7? because he uses an asus x58.


----------



## Ashp

UPDATING guys,

So I got the new 48GB ram I ordered. and it works great








took 3 files I had trouble working on each one and opened them at the same time, Then I made some basic testing. and it works like a charm. will update after some real working.

things I want to do (when I have time):
1. OC
2. reinstall OS and all on my new SSD


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> things I want to do (when I have time):
> 1. OC
> 2. reinstall OS and all on my new SSD


I'll be interested in your notes on 2. I'm also waiting for some clear time to replace my 128gb ssd with new 480gb ssd and do a clean re-install of W7 and Firefox. Occasional BSOD in W7, more frequent FF crashes. Some FF hangs, not responding, stuck on script.....

This with 6 core Xeon and 24gigs ram. Fost of the guidance leads to clean install everything including most current drivers. Gigabyte also advise that there is a more current BIOS for my GA-X58A-UD3R (rev 2).

OG


----------



## Ashp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> I'll be interested in your notes on 2. I'm also waiting for some clear time to replace my 128gb ssd with new 480gb ssd and do a clean re-install of W7 and Firefox. Occasional BSOD in W7, more frequent FF crashes. Some FF hangs, not responding, stuck on script.....
> 
> This with 6 core Xeon and 24gigs ram. Fost of the guidance leads to clean install everything including most current drivers. Gigabyte also advise that there is a more current BIOS for my GA-X58A-UD3R (rev 2).
> 
> OG


Sure thing,

I also need to do the BIOS update








I have 480GB SSD sundisk ultra II waiting to be Installed with w7, I don't have so much BSOD or FF crashes just feel It will help the flow.
Got a lot of old stuff I can't compliantly clear. I started Backup stuff...
what can you tell me about the CPU Xeon? how much is it better then my I7-930?


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashp*
> 
> what can you tell me about the CPU Xeon? how much is it better then my I7-930?


I'm afraid I have no frame of reference to compare the two CPUs. When I was assembling components I settled on the Socket 1366 because this Gigabyte mobo gave me both PATA and FDD connectors and controllers. That backward compatibility was, at the time, guiding. That Socket choice of course limited CPU choices. I was about to order a core i7 and the Xeon appeared at the same price. So I ordered the Xeon.

I've never done performance testing. With this new SSD, and getting it stable maybe I will.

I did just watch an interesting Youtube video that tested different numbers of CPU cores and amounts of RAM and it seems like performance differences are entirely dependent on what tasks you are doing: gaming, graphics rendering, number crunching...

I'm not a gamer and don't do video editing or 3d modelling. This is a business machine: word processing, spreadsheets, 2d graphic presentations, web research. My goal in building this machine was to have 10 Word files, 10 .PDFs, 10 spreadsheets, 5 powerpoints, 20 browser tabs all open at the same time with e-mail client, anti-virus, and all updates running in the background. And never have to wait.

I never really have all those loads. I can definitively say that only two things happen so fast I can't see it: W7 or FF crashes. It does those really well. I SUSPECT three things. In no particular order. A) I tried to follow the directions in another forum here to install SSD as C: and move the User Folder to another drive. I never got it right and I think W7 doesn't like it. B) I have three monitors on two Nvidia Quadro cards. FF crashes sometimes point to devices that might be those, so I have to check drivers, AGAIN. C) W7 would hang for days (if I let it) trying to update. I fixed the update log per MS instructions several times and it never worked, so I just turned updates off.

There is a parallel problem with speed that has nothing to do with my computer system and that is internet connection. I just installed a new cable modem and router and Cat6 LAN cabling outward from router. Stability improved but not perfect and I do hit a connection speed wall. Next is to replace and upgrade the coax cabling between building entry and modem and separate it from the TV coax. Then when the new SSD is installed, W7 and FF clean installed, BIOS updated, OS and drivers updated, and system seems stable.... if internet connection speed is still a bottleneck, upgrade the ISP connection to a higher speed. But one thing at a time.

Sorry to get into a longer story, but maybe when the system is stable I can do some performance tests on the Xeon. And I should probably learn about allocating cores and RAM.

OG


----------



## doyll

Haven't checked in here in awhile. Some really good posts.








I'm still running 3x x58 systems; i7 920, 980 & 980x, all at 4+GHz.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone tried to use ECC memory on these board especially on the ud3r?? I know it wont have the ECC function but can they work as normal memory??


----------



## gofasterstripes

@Old Guy I have had repeated issues with Flash crashing in Chrome when on the edge of instability. In my case one or two core voltage increments fix it.


----------



## bea101

Hello!
I own a GAX58aUD3R rev1 board, Bios F6, and have been using it for various video and graphics work since 2011. Its a robust board and hasn't let me down yet. At present it has 6 Kingmax DDR3 1333 2GB memory sticks which work fine. I am thinking of maxing out the memory to 24GB total.
The recommended memory list in the Gigabyte website for this mobo seems a little short and outdated. I am looking at buying Samsung DDR3 1600 4GB sticks since they are the only ones available at the moment and don't cost as much as the other branded ones. Do you think this would work on my system? Does anyone have any feedback or tips on what i should or shouldn't do?
Thanks very much!


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bea101*
> 
> Hello!
> I own a GAX58aUD3R rev1 board, Bios F6, and have been using it for various video and graphics work since 2011. Its a robust board and hasn't let me down yet. At present it has 6 Kingmax DDR3 1333 2GB memory sticks which work fine. I am thinking of maxing out the memory to 24GB total.
> The recommended memory list in the Gigabyte website for this mobo seems a little short and outdated. I am looking at buying Samsung DDR3 1600 4GB sticks since they are the only ones available at the moment and don't cost as much as the other branded ones. Do you think this would work on my system? Does anyone have any feedback or tips on what i should or shouldn't do?
> Thanks very much!


Hi Bea.

I have GAX58UD3R rev 2. I can't speak to the memory compatibility electronically. But, as I think someone else mentioned above, check the clearance under any cpu heatsink. I have the Prolimatech Megahalems and the first two ram slots have limited clearance which can be a problem with tall ram heatsinks. I used Mushkin Silverline 6x4GB.

OG


----------



## gofasterstripes

@bea101

Before you actually insert the new RAM, you might need to make a few adjustments to the setting in the BIOS. This routine should make it foolproof:

First - a quick check - are the modules the same voltage, and if not is the voltage less than 0.5V different than the existing QPI voltage [almost certainly will be].

For the below, I am assuming you are using a BCLK that allows you to get either the exact correct frequency, or to slightly underclock your RAM [IE you are running 200BCLK for an overclock and your RAM is 1333 MHz rated, therefore the best multiplier is x6 to slightly underclock it, not x8 to hugely overclock.]

Routine:
With the existing RAM in: Boot, Save a copy of your current BIOS settings with the F11 Key, then edit them without rebooting to match the incoming RAM Adjust voltage and timings via the Voltage and Memory portion of the BIOS. Match only the known figures specific to the modules and use AUTO for the rest.


Match these settings above apart from the multiplier which you need to set yourself to match the RAM operating frequency specified or the next below if required by BCLK setting as mentioned previously.

Then select "Channel A Timing Settings" [here highlighted in red. You do not need to edit the other channels if "DRAM Timing Select" is set to "Quick".


For the Detailed settings page, set the first 4 figures [star'd] to match the values printed on your RAM/packaging. Set the rest to "AUTO", except the "Command Rate", which should be set to "2" [TWO]. A CR of 1T [as shown] will likely not work with 6 modules.

Don't forget to set the RAM voltage! Shown here in Purple - Again - match this to your RAM [exception possible: if it's rated 1.65 I think you have to use 1.66 and ignore the text colour]


Back out of the RAM menu. Save the edited settings [F11] with another name.

Next, turn the machine off at the wall, or switch the PSU off where the wires goes in. Don't unplug - to keep you grounded while you work on the machine.

Now, change over the RAM to the new modules, and afterwards reset the CMOS on the board using the jumper [by the SATA sockets]. I'd do this a couple of times myself.

When you're sure everything is good to go, power back up. The board will have booted with "Failsafe Defaults" . Try loading your customized saved settings via F12, save to CMOS and reboot again. You may wish to double check your settings have loaded correctly, ESPECIALLY THE VOLTAGE!

If the machine comes back up, I would then go straight back in to the BIOS with the new settings running. Check the new installed memory total is detected correctly! Assuming you can boot to BIOS, reboot again.

At this point, I would use Windows' built-in memory test function [hammer the F8 key] BEFORE trying to boot the OS, to avoid possible system corruption.

If it passes a basic memory test you can either go to a couple of passes of Memtest86+ or boot and run Prime95 Blend overnight. If you pass any two of these I'd say you're safe to resume using the machine for work.

This routine should get you going without messing up your other BIOS settings and possibly triggering system instability by messing up your SATA modes or something...

If you have any problems let us know.


----------



## bea101

Yay! Thank you sooo much. I love you guys. I went ahead and installed all the new memory sticks and followed your instructions to the letter. Its now working beautifully. Thank you!


----------



## kap62

I have a GA-X58A-UD5 rev 1 and I just upgraded my processor from i7 920 to an x5650 and am having some problems overclocking it. My BIOS was originally F1 so I had to update it for the processor to be recognized. At first I tried the 2 latest versions from Gigabyte (F8A and F7J) but any time I changed anything in the settings from auto it wouldn't even boot to the BIOS.

I then tried F6 which let me change most settings and I was able to get BCLK up to 180. To get any further I think I need to lower the uncore multiplier to lower the voltage required on Vtt. When I try to change it from the default of x20, boot fails and I have to clear CMOS to get back into the BIOS.

My RAM multiplier is set to 8x so I tried to set the uncore to 16x. I have also tried 19x to keep it as close to what boots as I could but neither worked. From what I have read, the minimum is 1.5x RAM multiplier so I think I should be able to go down to 12x but nothing seems to work other than 20x.

I don't remember if it was this site but I saw some posts saying the UD7 had this problem and it was fixed with a BIOS update. I have also seen some people with the UD5 rev 2 board that have been able to change the multiplier successfully but haven't seen anything about people getting it to work on the rev 1.

Anyone else having this problem? Is it a problem with the BIOS? Is there a version that doesn't have this problem?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kap62*
> 
> I have a GA-X58A-UD5 rev 1 and I just upgraded my processor from i7 920 to an x5650 and am having some problems overclocking it. My BIOS was originally F1 so I had to update it for the processor to be recognized. At first I tried the 2 latest versions from Gigabyte (F8A and F7J) but any time I changed anything in the settings from auto it wouldn't even boot to the BIOS.
> 
> I then tried F6 which let me change most settings and I was able to get BCLK up to 180. To get any further I think I need to lower the uncore multiplier to lower the voltage required on Vtt. When I try to change it from the default of x20, boot fails and I have to clear CMOS to get back into the BIOS.
> 
> My RAM multiplier is set to 8x so I tried to set the uncore to 16x. I have also tried 19x to keep it as close to what boots as I could but neither worked. From what I have read, the minimum is 1.5x RAM multiplier so I think I should be able to go down to 12x but nothing seems to work other than 20x.
> 
> I don't remember if it was this site but I saw some posts saying the UD7 had this problem and it was fixed with a BIOS update. I have also seen some people with the UD5 rev 2 board that have been able to change the multiplier successfully but haven't seen anything about people getting it to work on the rev 1.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? Is it a problem with the BIOS? Is there a version that doesn't have this problem?


Try the x58 club.
Have you tried reset the BIOS to optimized default first and then set the BCLK to 180?


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Try the x58 club.
> Have you tried reset the BIOS to optimized default first and then set the BCLK to 180?


I wasn't sure which thread would be better, I'll post it to that one too.

Last time I cleared it I only changed BCLK, vcore and QPI voltage. Everything else was still at the stock setting and it still wouldn't work with any other multiplier. I'll reset it and try again with only changing that multiplier.


----------



## kap62

I reset to optimized defaults and changed the memory multiplier to 8x (default was 10x) and the uncore multiplier to 16x (default was 20x) and it failed to boot. I changed the memory multiplier just so I could leave the uncore at 2x memory.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kap62*
> 
> I reset to optimized defaults and changed the memory multiplier to 8x (default was 10x) and the uncore multiplier to 16x (default was 20x) and it failed to boot. I changed the memory multiplier just so I could leave the uncore at 2x memory.


I had the same problem lowering memory multiplier but leaving uncore at 20 solved my issues although it is limiting my oc at 4.5 if you find an answer to this problum I would be interested in knowing thanks.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kap62*
> 
> I wasn't sure which thread would be better, I'll post it to that one too.
> 
> Last time I cleared it I only changed BCLK, vcore and QPI voltage. Everything else was still at the stock setting and it still wouldn't work with any other multiplier. I'll reset it and try again with only changing that multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kap62*
> 
> I reset to optimized defaults and changed the memory multiplier to 8x (default was 10x) and the uncore multiplier to 16x (default was 20x) and it failed to boot. I changed the memory multiplier just so I could leave the uncore at 2x memory.


Just out of curiosity, have you stress test your CPU at stock and mentest??


----------



## gofasterstripes

I'm on a UD7 R2 [pretty darn similar] and everything works at advertised - multipliers etc


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I'm on a UD7 R2 [pretty darn similar] and everything works at advertised - multipliers etc


I think it is something to do with the Xeons and having 2 qpi lanes I never had this problem before I got it with my 920 on the same bios. And I have not memtestd yet but I have passed 20 runs of ibt at very high at my current settings if i lower uncore instant no boot memory error on debug led


----------



## gofasterstripes

If you have the right BIOS it's should just work. Are you on the last BIOS or the last Beta BIOS (cant check stuff right now)?


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you stress test your CPU at stock and mentest??


I just ran memtest and no errors were found, only ran 1 pass though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> If you have the right BIOS it's should just work. Are you on the last BIOS or the last Beta BIOS (cant check stuff right now)?


I'm currently running F6 BIOS, I tried the two latest beta versions, F7J and F8A, but they wouldn't boot if I changed any overclock settings from auto.


----------



## TLCH723

I have the ud3r and x5650. I have no problem at all with the latest BIOS.
Of course it is different than the ud5.

Try prime95 overnight at stock.
The ratio uncore/memory multiplier is from 1.5x to 2.0x


----------



## gofasterstripes

@kap62

Here is my BIOS settings for 4GHz and 3200MHz uncore, RAM at stock.

See if anything catches your eye...


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @kap62
> 
> Here is my BIOS settings for 4GHz and 3200MHz uncore, RAM at stock.
> 
> See if anything catches your eye...


Thanks, I noticed a couple differences...

CPUID matches but update revision on mine is 0F instead of 14, not sure that that means anything though

Under advanced clock control:
CPU Clock Drive defaulted to 700mV, you have 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive defaulted to 700mV, you have 900mV

What are these? Should I raise them?

Other than that, C3/C6/C7 State support defaulted to disabled and you have tighter RAM timings but neither of those should matter.


----------



## gofasterstripes

You can try adjusting the clock drives, they should certainly be safe for testing. I seem to have set them to ensure the motherboard's stability at 200BClk

Also - you said you have to reset the CMOS to recover - this board shouldn't do that - it has dual BIOS.

EDIT - are you sure your 3.3v battery is good?

EDIT EDIT - Try with all c-states on and turbo off. Set the volts to mine and bring the BCLK up 10 at a time from stock. You may wish to adjust the Uncore ratio....

Good luck, i'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> You can try adjusting the clock drives, they should certainly be safe for testing. I seem to have set them to ensure the motherboard's stability at 200BClk
> 
> Also - you said you have to reset the CMOS to recover - this board shouldn't do that - it has dual BIOS.
> 
> EDIT - are you sure your 3.3v battery is good?
> 
> EDIT EDIT - Try with all c-states on and turbo off. Set the volts to mine and bring the BCLK up 10 at a time from stock. You may wish to adjust the Uncore ratio....
> 
> Good luck, i'll check in tomorrow.


The CMOS battery metered at 3.166V so it should still be good.

I tried using your settings for the clock drives and it didn't change anything, still wouldn't boot after changing the uncore multiplier. c-states and turbo set like yours didn't change anything either.

When it fails to boot, the debug LED loops between C1 and at least one other value that is too quick to read. Could the looping be keeping the backup BIOS from taking over? I have no idea what they use to determine when the backup BIOS should run. (That is the correct link for my board, got the model and revision off of the board)

EDIT - Tried all settings matching yours, except BCLK at default of 133 and it still wouldn't boot, same C1 loop


----------



## gofasterstripes

On the UD7 Rev 1 a C1 Debug code is:

[yes that's a R2 manual but I just looked at the R1 as well]

This makes me think we should check the memory situation - maybe try one stick of RAM, ensure your "Performance Enhance" BIOS setting is on standard and manually set your timings. Ensure "Command Rate" is on 2t as well.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Hello guys,ı'm using ga x58a ud7 rev1.0 with i7 930 / 3.6ghz oc
today my xeon e5640 come and i replaced i7 930. but ı have a problem,here is the video https://sendvid.com/jnoveeb6
no bios screen,looping on off. sorry for bad English,can you help me ?

edit:is this cpu deformed ?


http://imgur.com/yjUFT


----------



## gofasterstripes

Which BIOS are you running?


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Which BIOS are you running?


forgot to say, bios f9a


----------



## gofasterstripes

You could try the newest NON BETA one, it should still boot with the i7 so you can revert, I hope... maybe google that!


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> On the UD7 Rev 1 a C1 Debug code is:
> 
> [yes that's a R2 manual but I just looked at the R1 as well]
> 
> This makes me think we should check the memory situation - maybe try one stick of RAM, ensure your "Performance Enhance" BIOS setting is on standard and manually set your timings. Ensure "Command Rate" is on 2t as well.


My RAM is CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9.

I tried each of the 3 sticks of RAM that I have, one at a time, no change. I also tried loosening the timings a bit from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-27, no difference.

Setting command rate to 2t and performance enhance to standard didn't help either.

I think I have another brand of DDR3 around somewhere, I'll give it a shot.

EDIT - Tried a stick from an OCZ kit, no difference


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> If you have the right BIOS it's should just work. Are you on the last BIOS or the last Beta BIOS (cant check stuff right now)?


Ya I think I'm on the newest beta 13J GA ex55 ud5 rev 1

Edit oops that was not to mebut for in core multiplier issue that kap62 is having after an full cmos clear changing uncore off of 20 results in c1 /no memory error same error occurs if you turn bord on with no ram.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@kap62

Any news? If it's not the RAM might it be a QPI related issue? Odd.

Can you give us your settings, clocks and volts right now?


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @kap62
> 
> Any news? If it's not the RAM might it be a QPI related issue? Odd.
> 
> Can you give us your settings, clocks and volts right now?


I haven't had any luck figuring it out. Here are my current settings for 3.6GHz


----------



## gofasterstripes

*deleted - you're the guy with the x20 uncore - damn I have no idea then*


----------



## kap62

I submitted a question to Gigabyte to see if they know if it's a bug in the BIOS and whether or not there is a version that would work. I don't have high hopes since it's a 6 year old board but figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kap62*
> 
> I haven't had any luck figuring it out. Here are my current settings for 3.6GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your uncore is not 2x the memory. Your memory is 8x so it should be 16x.


----------



## kap62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Your uncore is not 2x the memory. Your memory is 8x so it should be 16x.


I've tried setting the uncore to 16x but anytime I change it from the default of 20x it won't boot. It just loops between debug value of C1 and some other number that is too fast to read. Then I have to clear CMOS to get it to boot again.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@kap62

Have you tried setting EVERYTHING to auto that's to do with timing/frequency [OK, maybe the volts, just pick ones you know should work] and then changing the Uncore multiplier?

Maybe it's a bad setting somewhere else that trips is up [IE a deep memory timing] and these boards seem pretty good at applying solid auto settings.

Have you also tried disabling all the peripherals [GSATA, Parallel port etc]?

No reason not to try!

Bon chance, gfs


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kap62*
> 
> I've tried setting the uncore to 16x but anytime I change it from the default of 20x it won't boot. It just loops between debug value of C1 and some other number that is too fast to read. Then I have to clear CMOS to get it to boot again.


Try putting back in your i7 then see if you can set it to something else. Maybe there is something wrong with your board.


----------



## jbarish

I have 2 different GA-X58-UD3R ver. 2 Motherboards and I can't get 24 gig of RAM to stabilize on either system. I'm not even overclocking.
I've tried setting to optimized defaults and then adjusting the RAM timings to 9-9-9-24, set the RAM Voltage to 1.68 and boosting the QPI/VTT to everything between 1.3 and 1.6 volts but prime95 (blend and custom) always errors or freezes. I've even tried lowering the RAM Speed from 1600 mhz to 1333 mhz to even 1066 mhz, no luck. I've also tried with 3 different sets of RAM all with the same results. At first I thought something was wrong with the first mobo but to have a second behaving the same way must mean I'm doing something wrong. Does anyone know how to get 24 gig of RAM stable on this mobo?? I'm at a loss. I'd like to get the RAM stable at the stock processor speed before I start overclocking the i7 950 & 960. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
jb


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbarish*
> 
> I have 2 different GA-X58-UD3R ver. 2 Motherboards and I can't get 24 gig of RAM to stabilize on either system. I'm not even overclocking.
> jb


Well that's one thing I've never had a problem with on my GA-X58-UD3R v2. I installed 24GB RAM. Stock settings. I never even looked at how to change any settings. No overclock. XEON 6 core Westmere. W7 Pro 64 bit.

Windows recognizes 24GB installed. Task Manager seldom shows more than 12% of it being used. Now I don't know if that means it is not being used efficiently because some tasks seem slow. But that could be GPU bottleneck or storage bus bottleneck.

Don't have any suggestion for your problem, but just wanted to confirm that GA-X58-UD3R v2 will recognize 24GB RAM. (Is that the MOBO limit ir a W7 limit, I forget?)

OG


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbarish*
> 
> I have 2 different GA-X58-UD3R ver. 2 Motherboards and I can't get 24 gig of RAM to stabilize on either system. I'm not even overclocking.
> I've tried setting to optimized defaults and then adjusting the RAM timings to 9-9-9-24, set the RAM Voltage to 1.68 and boosting the QPI/VTT to everything between 1.3 and 1.6 volts but prime95 (blend and custom) always errors or freezes. I've even tried lowering the RAM Speed from 1600 mhz to 1333 mhz to even 1066 mhz, no luck. I've also tried with 3 different sets of RAM all with the same results. At first I thought something was wrong with the first mobo but to have a second behaving the same way must mean I'm doing something wrong. Does anyone know how to get 24 gig of RAM stable on this mobo?? I'm at a loss. I'd like to get the RAM stable at the stock processor speed before I start overclocking the i7 950 & 960. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> jb


Try to do a memtest for each stick.

I am running 48GB (8GB x 6) and x5650, and used to i7 930.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbarish*
> 
> I have 2 different GA-X58-UD3R ver. 2 Motherboards and I can't get 24 gig of RAM to stabilize on either system. I'm not even overclocking.
> I've tried setting to optimized defaults and then adjusting the RAM timings to 9-9-9-24, set the RAM Voltage to 1.68 and boosting the QPI/VTT to everything between 1.3 and 1.6 volts but prime95 (blend and custom) always errors or freezes. I've even tried lowering the RAM Speed from 1600 mhz to 1333 mhz to even 1066 mhz, no luck. I've also tried with 3 different sets of RAM all with the same results. At first I thought something was wrong with the first mobo but to have a second behaving the same way must mean I'm doing something wrong. Does anyone know how to get 24 gig of RAM stable on this mobo?? I'm at a loss. I'd like to get the RAM stable at the stock processor speed before I start overclocking the i7 950 & 960. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> jb


Mixed sets of ram don't always play nicely together, even if the "same". There's that possibility.


----------



## jbarish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Try to do a memtest for each stick. .


That is something I have yet to try. The proper memtest procedure is to test 1 stick at a time using the optimized defaults of the motherboard??

Thanks,
jb


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbarish*
> 
> That is something I have yet to try. The proper memtest procedure is to test 1 stick at a time using the optimized defaults of the motherboard??
> 
> Thanks,
> jb


Yeah, either optimized or default. usually 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## johnnybob

Im not sure if Im posting in the right section... with that being said, here I go.

I have X58A-UD3R REV. 2.0 and my hardware list is as follows,

FH BIOS Version
COOLERMASTER COSMOS Case

RAIDMAX 1200W PSU

XEON 5660 (Lapped to mirror finish) Had an i7 930

H50 Hydro Series Water Cooler (Lapped to mirror finish) Oooohhh so pretty









4 x 120 mm Case Fans

6 x 2 GB MUSHKIN DDR3 1600 (Memory Model 998805) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226121 (Thinking of upgrading to 48 GB of Memory)









1 x Mushkin Enhanced ECO2 2.5" 240GB SATA III SSD

1 x EVGA GTX 970 SSC

2 x Samsung Spin Point 1 TB

2 x Seagate Barracuda 500 GB

1 Samsung DVD/RW

1 Samsung 27" Monitor

1 Sony 32" Monitor/TV

I guess I could say that Im pretty green at OC'ing really, I mean Ive tried but I just dont really know enough about voltages and such to get stable

I do alot of gaming ( Star Citizen, Uncharted: A Thiefs End & Rise Of The Tomb Raider right now, runs good, low temps on hardware too) along with some video editing, Web Development and 2D/3D Animation/Modeling utilizing programs such as Adobe Products( A lot of After Effects), Cinema 4D, Maya 2016, 3Ds MAX 2017. So I guess it would be safe to say that I can push the limits of this computers performance

Not that it is entirely important to OC this Machine as I'm gonna be upgrading soon, my wife just notified me of the "okay to do so" last week (thank the CG gods for showing her the







maybe?)









I have an image saved to desktop of AIDA64 and a few instances of CPU-Z

I will come back with an image of BIOS settings in a minute..... I started typing this and realized I didn't have that yet. What ever I need to get posted, will do, if someone wants to take a chance at helping me out I will greatly appreciate the help...


----------



## loopback

i have the e GA-X58A-UD5 with i7-920

8 giga ram 2x4 on triple channel

the question is / can i use 2 more sticks of 8 giga ram to get (24 giga ram ) ?

ty for your time

bios update is 05.15.2011 version Ff1


----------



## gofasterstripes

I think it should work, though I believe you might have to test with some loaner sticks (a pair, any type) before you purchase to be sure...


----------



## loopback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I think it should work, though I believe you might have to test with some loaner sticks (a pair, any type) before you purchase to be sure...


ohh ok ya i will do that ty !


----------



## nhphuong

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5 rev.1*

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................: [21X]
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz): 4.01GHz ( 191x21)
*> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................: [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: [All]
CPU Multi Threading........................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................: [Enabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................: [Enabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor........................: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function..........................: [Enabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................: [Enabled]

QPI Clock Ratio............................: [Auto]
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.87GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................: [x20]
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 3820MHz
*>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................: [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................: [191]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: [Profile1]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [10.0]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1910
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................: [Auto]
*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................: [ 700mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............: [ 700mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................: [ 0ps]
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................: [ 0ps]

*> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*

Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............: [Profile1]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............: [10.0]
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................: 1910
Performance Enhance........................: [Standard]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............: [Auto]
Profile DDR Voltage........................: 1.65V
Profile QPI Voltage........................: 1.25V
Channel Interleaving.......................: Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................: Auto
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................: 9 Auto
tRCD.......................................: 10 Auto
tRP........................................: 9 Auto
tRAS.......................................: 27 Auto
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................: 51 Auto
tRRD ......................................: 8 Auto
tWTR ......................................: 8 Auto
tWR........................................: 15 Auto
tWTP.......................................: 27 Auto
tWL........................................: 8 Auto
tRFC.......................................: 160 Auto
tRTP.......................................: 8 Auto
tFAW.......................................: 38 Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................: 2 Auto
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................: 61 Auto

*> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]

>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs............................: 6 Auto
Different Ranks............................: 5 Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 Auto
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs............................: 6 Auto
Different Ranks............................: 6 Auto
On The Same Rank...........................: 1 Auto

*> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]

>>> CPU*
LoadLine Calibration.......................: [Level 2]
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.175V [Normal]
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: [+0.10000V]
QPI/VTT Voltage............................: [1.375V]
CPU PLL....................................: [Auto]
*>>> MCH/ICH*
PCIE.......................................: [Auto]
QPI PLL....................................: [Auto]
IOH Core...................................: [1.100V]
ICH I/O....................................: [Auto]
ICH Core...................................: [Auto]
*>>> Dram*
DRAM Voltage...............................: [Auto]
DRAM Termination...........................: [Auto]
Ch-A Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-B Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-C Data VRef.............................: [Auto]
Ch-A Address VRef..........................: [Auto]
Ch-B Address VRef..........................: [Auto]
Ch-C Address VRef..........................: [Auto]

*> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*

Isochronous Support........................: [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology..................: [Enabled]

*CPU-Z Validation Link*
http://valid.x86.fr/07x93i
@room temperature around 30-32°C

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie in this OCing and stuff. Glad to know and learn from all of you!









@Sin0822
I really love your "*In Depth X58A-UD5 Rev 2.0 Review and Analysis*" Review since I first read it few years ago. However, it looks like all the attached pictures and the *.pdf file have gone (and I forgot to save it). Could you please update it or the pdf file gain?! Tks so much!









I'm learning to OC before deciding to get a used X5650 or X5675. Does anyone have a suggestion for which one should I get?! Or should I give up on this 6-years-old X58 system and move on?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Snip
> 
> I'm learning to OC before deciding to get a used X5650 or X5675. Does anyone have a suggestion for which one should I get?! Or should I give up on this 6-years-old X58 system and move on?


What type of workload are you doing rendering/programs that can use 12 cores then yes through the $80 or less to get an xeon but for gaming an 4ghz 920 with ht on should be 100% fine with an 970/2(3)90(x) for most use cases. I would also recommend turning off power saving settings till you find stability

Also with these bords you can lock the Xeons at max multiplayer if you find your board is bclock limited at around 200 you would be able to go further with the xeon as it has an higher multiplyer.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> What type of workload are you doing rendering/programs that can use 12 cores then yes through the $80 or less to get an xeon but for gaming an 4ghz 920 with ht on should be 100% fine with an 970/2(3)90(x) for most use cases. I would also recommend turning off power saving settings till you find stability
> 
> Also with these bords you can lock the Xeons at max multiplayer if you find your board is bclock limited at around 200 you would be able to go further with the xeon as it has an higher multiplyer.


Hi, thanks for your suggestion! I intend to use 6-cores for quickly solving some small project at home. My workload require much more than this, therefore I usually borrow a larger/more reliable system from my company or university.
Besides, for gaming, I'm gonna pair it with the GTX 980 (will come after I finish making a holder/lifter for it's heavy body). Can my current CPU @4GHz bottleneck it?
About OCing, I'm a little hesitate since the X5675 costs nearly twice the X5650. I wonder if the higher clock + newer chip (2011 vs 2010) would make it easier to overclock?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi, thanks for your suggestion! I intend to use 6-cores for quickly solving some small project at home. My workload require much more than this, therefore I usually borrow a larger/more reliable system from my company or university.
> Besides, for gaming, I'm gonna pair it with the GTX 980 (will come after I finish making a holder/lifter for it's heavy body). Can my current CPU @4GHz bottleneck it?
> About OCing, I'm a little hesitate since the X5675 costs nearly twice the X5650. I wonder if the higher clock + newer chip (2011 vs 2010) would make it easier to overclock?


If you got to the xeon x58 club you can find all the info.

In short, both will oc to about the same. It will just be ram limited.


----------



## deadsmiley

Anyone have a GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1.0 User Manual? The link is dead and google looks at me like I have two heads.

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Anyone have a GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1.0 User Manual? The link is dead and google looks at me like I have two heads.
> 
> Thanks!


So not -

http://download1.gigabyte.eu/Files/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x58a-ud7_e.pdf

or

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_installation_guide.pdf

??


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So not -
> 
> http://download1.gigabyte.eu/Files/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x58a-ud7_e.pdf
> 
> or
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_installation_guide.pdf
> 
> ??


I have no idea why the links in the first post did not work for me. Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

@Sin0822 I'd say those first page manual links are out of date. Sin probably hasn't updated them because these boards are EOL, but the Xeon 56xx craze is extending their usefulness.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @Sin0822 I'd say those first page manual links are out of date. Sin probably hasn't updated them because these boards are EOL, but the Xeon 56xx craze is extending their usefulness.


Whenever I click on any link under the FILES section (except the Tweaktown link) I get an error.

FILES

(Click to hide)

GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1.0 User Manual

GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.2.0 User Manual

Gigabyte Core i7 X58 BIOS Guide

Gigabyte Core i7 920 4GHz Overclocking Tutorial

Motherboard POST Codes

Qualified Memory Vendor List

Error. Page cannot be displayed. Please contact your service provider for more details. (2)


----------



## alancsalt

Sin0822 is the OP and still active on OCN, so maybe they'll get updated.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sin0822 is the OP and still active on OCN, so maybe they'll get updated.


That would be cool. I think the Xeon craze is because people are finding that even though they don't need 6 cores for gaming, they do if they want to stream or whatever while the play. Other 6 core solutions are pretty pricey.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Calling all Gigabyte board owners - anyone else having cracking on youtube videos? Suddenly I have cracking on the lefthand channel, but not when I play from VLC or the DVD drive, so I don't think it's my amp or speakers.

Board - UD7 r2 on W10, setup/drivers: see pic:



Suggestions or similar, anyone?

Also - anyone know how to enable the software crossover feature, I could really do with piping stereo > 2.1 at 50Hz x-over


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Calling all Gigabyte board owners - anyone else having cracking on youtube videos? Suddenly I have cracking on the lefthand channel, but not when I play from VLC or the DVD drive, so I don't think it's my amp or speakers.
> 
> Board - UD7 r2 on W10, setup/drivers: see pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions or similar, anyone?
> 
> Also - anyone know how to enable the software crossover feature, I could really do with piping stereo > 2.1 at 50Hz x-over


I have UD7 Ver 1 on Win 7. No crackling.


----------



## gofasterstripes

downright odd

Any others?


----------



## doyll

I'm using audio card so can't help.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Scrub that- one of my tweeters has partly failed, the surround had distorted causing it to rub sometimes, but not others.

Arse.

*goes to call Monitor Audio*

Note to self - use the bigger speakers to annoy the neighbors next time.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Scrub that- one of my tweeters has partly failed, the surround had distorted causing it to rub sometimes, but not others.
> 
> Arse.
> 
> *goes to call Monitor Audio*
> 
> Note to self - use the bigger speakers to annoy the neighbors next time.


http://www.sherv.net/

I know the feeling. I chased intermittent 'humming' speakers for months .. until I figured out it was the fridge in kitchen.


----------



## gofasterstripes

:/ seems actually to be the PSU in the amp is on the way out, bulging caps. The signal is crackling and that's toasted the tweeter.

Buttocks.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hi.

I am feeling both lazy and inquisitive. Can anyone tell me the effects of having any of the possible combinations of C-states vs processor behavior on these boards?

For example I am set up like this:


And my 5650 clocks from 200x12 to 200x20 as demand requires. Works a charm, idles about 5c over ambient. I have seen CPU power draw of max 100W, but only briefly - definitely averaging 95W or suchlike.

If I was to toggle each of them or any combination of them, are there any other effects I can trigger?


----------



## nicknasty6

Need help. Can anyone confirm if the Xeon X5680 chip works on the UD3R Rev. 1 board? Came across this board really cheap never bothered to look at the "cpu support list" and am getting a boot(all fans, gpu fans, leds) but no display at all. Ive tried different GPU and reseating memory. Reading around and see x5670's running on this board but no word on how


----------



## gofasterstripes

Are you on the latest BIOS?


----------



## nicknasty6

I just bought this board locally and was confirmed working. Seller says he never updated BIOS on it. Wondering if the newer BIOS updates would make the chip work even though it isn't "supported"


----------



## gofasterstripes

It's very likely to and it's free. Try it. You need a booting CPU though.


----------



## nicknasty6

Thanks. Chip is confirmed good. As it is one from my workstation.


----------



## snowlulz

Hi!

I got an offer on a x58A-UD3R rev 2 that haves the endless reboot problem for a really good and cheap price. It's there any solution already for this problem (since i can't find any on this topic, i may be searching the wrong terms lol) so i can buy it, solve it and get it working as daily?

Thanks!


----------



## nicknasty6

Snow.remove bios battery for a minute. Then Try updating bios with usb flash drive. Worked for me


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I got an offer on a x58A-UD3R rev 2 that haves the endless reboot problem for a really good and cheap price. It's there any solution already for this problem (since i can't find any on this topic, i may be searching the wrong terms lol) so i can buy it, solve it and get it working as daily?
> 
> Thanks!


Is hard to say. Does it get pass POST? Is it a window problem?
Try different RAM, CPU, PSU, etc.
Update BIOS.


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicknasty6*
> 
> Snow.remove bios battery for a minute. Then Try updating bios with usb flash drive. Worked for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Is hard to say. Does it get pass POST? Is it a window problem?
> Try different RAM, CPU, PSU, etc.
> Update BIOS.


Well, i still don't have it. Was wondering if i get it i could fix the problem. The seller is selling it at 60€ inclunding a i7 920 (which i will swap for a X56xx)..

Anyways, the seller says that sometimes only, it's posts when the motherboard it's "cold" but after that it's almost impossible to reach POST...


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, i still don't have it. Was wondering if i get it i could fix the problem. The seller is selling it at 60€ inclunding a i7 920 (which i will swap for a X56xx)..
> 
> Anyways, the seller says that sometimes only, it's posts when the motherboard it's "cold" but after that it's almost impossible to reach POST...


Ask the seller give you photos when it is booting. Maybe you can see what BIOS it is using.


----------



## nicknasty6

Yep. Exactly what he said. IF you can access the BIOS you should be buy it. It may just need to be updated.


----------



## nicknasty6

Update on my issue I posted on last page. I was lucky to clear up the issue pretty much. The seller never updated Bios. ever. on the X58A UD3R Rev 1 board. I could get the board to power on with my x5680 chip in but no display. Luckily the seller was local and allowed me to use his I7 950 to get a display and update the BIOS. Since then it has worked fine.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicknasty6*
> 
> Update on my issue I posted on last page. I was lucky to clear up the issue pretty much. The seller never updated Bios. ever. on the X58A UD3R Rev 1 board. I could get the board to power on with my x5680 chip in but no display. Luckily the seller was local and allowed me to use his I7 950 to get a display and update the BIOS. Since then it has worked fine.


Nice good find with the board


----------



## Norxic

Guys I use a X58A-UD3R Rev 2 and a Xeon X5670. At the moment I can't run more then 4,6ghz @ 1,376v.
I saw here the modbios: "X58A-UD3R Rev. 2.0 Bios FH MOD Complete" (https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html) and wanna know if anyone knows if I can reach higher clocks with it. And what the difference to the normal FH bios is.
If possible I want to go higher with the clock, but want stay under 1,4v.

The last modbios I used whas on the NF7S(2), so I am a bit inexperienced by the X58 chipset.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Guys I use a X58A-UD3R Rev 2 and a Xeon X5670. At the moment I can't run more then 4,6ghz @ 1,376v.
> I saw here the modbios: "X58A-UD3R Rev. 2.0 Bios FH MOD Complete" (https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html) and wanna know if anyone knows if I can reach higher clocks with it. And what the difference to the normal FH bios is.
> If possible I want to go higher with the clock, but want stay under 1,4v.
> 
> The last modbios I used whas on the NF7S(2), so I am a bit inexperienced by the X58 chipset.


Other people said that if you need 4.7+ you most likely need 1.4+v


----------



## Norxic

Where in the X58A-UD3R Rev 2 bios can I find the spread spectrum option? Am I blind or does the option not exist in the FH (newest) bios?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Where in the X58A-UD3R Rev 2 bios can I find the spread spectrum option? Am I blind or does the option not exist in the FH (newest) bios?


Try pressing CTRL+F1 at the main BIOS screen then looking in the Frequency Settings page. I have NO idea why it's hidden by default.


----------



## Norxic

It is hidden at default?
Jeez? Wich briliant brain got this stupid idea?







Thank you i try it after work at home. Hope i find it and the deactivation increases the stability.

Is it hidden by the other X58A boards too?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yes, this is the way to show that option on my UD7 r2. It maybe varies across BIOS versions though for all I know.


----------



## Norxic

I try it








I didn't know that ctrl + F1 shows anything. Maybe i overlooked it in the bootscreen or I forgot it. X48 was the last bios, after that only uefi's and they have a totally different structure.


----------



## Norxic

ctrl + f1 does nothing on my board :O
Bootscrean says nothing from this combination. Do someone own a UD3R rev 2 too and knows where i can find spread spectrum?
I read the same tip in some other threads in forums, but nobody answered if they found it.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> ctrl + f1 does nothing on my board


On page 35 of the manual:

"To see more advanced BIOS Setup menu options, you can press Ctrl+ F1 in the main menu of the BIOS setup program."

Have another look, in Advanced Clock Control or something similar.... Pressing Ctrl+F1 only adds that one option [Spread Spectrum] on my UD7 r2 [AFAIK] and it's with the clock controls.


----------



## chopperpl

Hello Owners!
I have a really weird problem with this board, and seems I'm the only one with this problem in the whole googworld.
I've been using this board with my FreeNAS build. It runs on Xeon E5504, and 12GB ECC RAM. The OS boots from the USB stick.
I have recently moved to the new place. After I completed my new (old) LAN setup, I turned the thing up. It appeared normal, but I couldn't ping it. After 5 mins or so the freenas turned itself off as it suppose to. I have a script in freenas that shuts it off once my workstation and TV go offline. I hooked it up to the monitor to see whats up, but there is no video output.







I let it shut itself off again, and then turned it back on. Then I realized there is also no post and no diagnostic beep.







That made me think the mobo got shot, but if this was the case, then how come the OS boots up??? During the boot I can see the usb stick activity, and after about 3 mins when pools get mounted all HDDs become active. That's a standard behavior for freenas.
I'm clueless at this point. I have tried another video card, removed all components, replaced CMOS battery, and still no post or video. Do you guys have any idea what could have happened, or how to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## Norxic

makes nothing (tested it with 3 keyboards, so that not a defekt f1 the problem is). I only get with del in the bios and there is no soread spectrum.


----------



## gofasterstripes

UD7 Rev.2 Spread Spectrum Hidden Menu Item - Ctrl+F1

All I can say is - it works for me and it's in your manual.....

[After you get to the BIOS, on the main screen, hold Ctrl *and then press* F1 - the screen should sort of blink, and then you will have shown whatever hidden options there are]


----------



## Norxic

hm i try flashing the bios new. I have a feeling that there was a fail last time. I flash the FH again and look after that.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> I'm clueless at this point. I have tried another video card, removed all components, replaced CMOS battery, and still no post or video. Do you guys have any idea what could have happened, or how to fix it? Thanks


Are you sure it's not set to the wrong PCIE slot for the GPU? I run SLI and every time I clear CMOS it defaults to x16_1 and my video no-longer works. I keep thinking I've blown it, but it's just a case of setting the First Initialized PCIE_x16 Slot back to x16_2 [first I have to move the HDMI lead to card in x16_1 to see the BIOS].


----------



## gofasterstripes

How are you updating the BIOS, @Norxic?


----------



## Norxic

Diffent ways. Normaly I use the bios itself, if it has the a flashtool. Thr ud3r has ezflash so i use it. Alternative i use the official bios flash tools. I think qflash was the name. If the bios itself doenst work then I download the win flash tool.
I got this board with the FH bios, so no idea how it was flashed last time.


----------



## gofasterstripes

OK, yeah don't use @BIOS. If you update to a much newer version with a different size you may have to though... :/


----------



## Norxic

I use the tool in the bios itself, the qflash.
If this doesnt work I use the official flash software in windows. I got thid board with bios FH, so no idea how it was flashed the last time.


----------



## Norxic

So flashed and it works. What a uglx failure. With luck i can now oc more. Who knows what had all fails by the last flash^^. Thanks, it was my board. And I had doubted my intelligence xD


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## chopperpl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Are you sure it's not set to the wrong PCIE slot for the GPU? I run SLI and every time I clear CMOS it defaults to x16_1 and my video no-longer works. I keep thinking I've blown it, but it's just a case of setting the First Initialized PCIE_x16 Slot back to x16_2 [first I have to move the HDMI lead to card in x16_1 to see the BIOS].


This is a dedicated NAS, so my only video is a PCI (non PCIe) card. There is only single PCI slot. The other card I've tried is in fact PCIe, and I put it in the slot 1 (x16). Unfortunately that didn't output as well


----------



## gofasterstripes

boooooooooo

sorry


----------



## usernewone

Hello, As fro the x58a-UD5 Rev 2.0 is it possible to run an m.2 drive with pci express adapter or waste of time? I think I read you can't get it to boot this way?

Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

i use kingston predator x 480gb for boot drive on my ud7. so its quite possible. also i heard samsung 950 pro works too


----------



## usernewone

Excellent news, thanks, that's a relief. That's exactly the drive I just bought, the 950 pro. I heard you needed UEFI support for it to boot so I guess it must have it! Looks like I need an adapter as well. Noticed there was a 2015 bios release on the gigabyte site. Is that the one you are using?
Thanks for the reply, greatly appreciated!


----------



## usernewone

One more question if I may, windows 10 or win 7? Hoping to keep the win 7 if I can....


----------



## kckyle

if i remember clearly i had win 7 on mine for a short bit before upgrading to win 10. the samsung has a legacy thing on it allowing it to work on non uefi boards


----------



## usernewone

Great thanks, good news.. Owl see if I can getter going!


----------



## dirkdigles

Hey all, recent UD3R owner here... running an X5660 and looking to OC a bit - but I can't figure out a way to view important voltages other than VCore and DDR within Windows 10, since EasyTune doesn't work in W10...

Apparently leaving many settings on "Auto" is bad when O/Cing cause the board tends to overvolt when at O/C frequencies...

The main voltage I want to see is QPI/VTT. When set to "Auto" in BIOS, there seems to be no way to view what the voltage actually is, even from within the BIOS itself.

I hope I'm wrong about this - any ideas?

My goal is to get a stable 4ghz overclock without any voltages being too high, ideally running the power saving features as well - EIST, C states. Also. I'm running 24gb ram - 6 4gb sticks of DDR3-1333. I'm sure I could O/C the ram a bit and have read quite a few guides; however am curious if I need to be mindful of anything with the 24gb of ram, as most people don't seem to run all 6 slots full.

Thanks much.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@dirkdigglah Here's my settings for a UD7 r2 - though they are much the same as when I was using a UD3r r1.6

Turbo is disabled though the c-states are all on. Ignore the red finger.


----------



## Asus11

hey guys

anyone got a x58a-ud3r rev 1 with xeon x5650?

thinking of buying one ( x5650)


----------



## snowlulz

Well, I need some serious help..

While trying to change the socket of my broken UD3R, i bump into the middle ceramic SMD caps of the motherboard while removing the socket.. So, all my ceramic SMD caps are all around the socket.. I will be replacing them since some of them look burned.

The problem is: I think that not all of them are equal. It's there any way someone with a x58A-UD3R and the rights tools can take some time to measure all of them and make a image or something showing me where they are located? I know that's a time consuming job but there's no info on the internet and all my searchs lead me to nowhere, plus, I really want the board back.

I hope someone understands the problem i'm facing


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, I need some serious help..
> 
> While trying to change the socket of my broken UD3R, i bump into the middle ceramic SMD caps of the motherboard while removing the socket.. So, all my ceramic SMD caps are all around the socket.. I will be replacing them since some of them look burned.
> 
> The problem is: I think that not all of them are equal. It's there any way someone with a x58A-UD3R and the rights tools can take some time to measure all of them and make a image or something showing me where they are located? I know that's a time consuming job but there's no info on the internet and all my searchs lead me to nowhere, plus, I really want the board back.
> 
> I hope someone understands the problem i'm facing


Hi. I don't understand exactly the components you are describing (beyond my skills) but I do understand wanting to keep the board and all the RAM, CPU cooler, cabling, etc. that fit it. A year or so ago I had a random power-up problem and diagnostics got me to it being MOBO or PSU. So I looked at availability of both. The PSU was available new. RMA required returning it with all original cabling in original box. I decided to buy new because I thought my time in re-cabling was more valuable than what I'd save in RMA. Turned out to be a good decision because the old cables were all nicely sleeved bundles and the new ones were clunky flat ribbons with smaller (higher resistance) wire. I'd have been stuck with them if I'd returned the originals. But I digress.

The new PSU fixed the issue and ruled out the MOBO as the cause. But I thought I'd check on MOBO availability. ga-x58a-ud3r rev 2 is long out of production and Gigabyte had none left in stock. I found a vendor on-line (through Amazon I think) in Hong Kong selling them used. I think reclaimed from retired computers. I bought one just to have as a spare. It shipped very quickly (air freight was built into price). Nicely packaged in an anti-static sleeve and lots of bubble wrap. I labeled it and put it in the original box that I still had. If you can find a whole board that way it might be cheaper, easier, and safer than attempting those repairs. Or do both and then you'll have a spare.

Old Guy


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Hi. I don't understand exactly the components you are describing (beyond my skills) but I do understand wanting to keep the board and all the RAM, CPU cooler, cabling, etc. that fit it. A year or so ago I had a random power-up problem and diagnostics got me to it being MOBO or PSU. So I looked at availability of both. The PSU was available new. RMA required returning it with all original cabling in original box. I decided to buy new because I thought my time in re-cabling was more valuable than what I'd save in RMA. Turned out to be a good decision because the old cables were all nicely sleeved bundles and the new ones were clunky flat ribbons with smaller (higher resistance) wire. I'd have been stuck with them if I'd returned the originals. But I digress.
> 
> The new PSU fixed the issue and ruled out the MOBO as the cause. But I thought I'd check on MOBO availability. ga-x58a-ud3r rev 2 is long out of production and Gigabyte had none left in stock. I found a vendor on-line (through Amazon I think) in Hong Kong selling them used. I think reclaimed from retired computers. I bought one just to have as a spare. It shipped very quickly (air freight was built into price). Nicely packaged in an anti-static sleeve and lots of bubble wrap. I labeled it and put it in the original box that I still had. If you can find a whole board that way it might be cheaper, easier, and safer than attempting those repairs. Or do both and then you'll have a spare.
> 
> Old Guy


Hi!

First of all, thanks for your post.
I understand all the things you said and I got your point, but my need of repairing this board is something that I need to achieve, since it's my first mb that i got to fix, and well, the 1st is always the special one.
I really want to fix it, so a replacement it's not a choice atm







Since you have one, it's there any way you can check the values for me?

Thanks for your time.

The pins


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First of all, thanks for your post.
> I understand all the things you said and I got your point, but my need of repairing this board is something that I need to achieve, since it's my first mb that i got to fix, and well, the 1st is always the special one.
> I really want to fix it, so a replacement it's not a choice atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have one, it's there any way you can check the values for me?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> The pins


It will take a few days but I will dig out the spare UD3R rev 2 and take some pics so you can tell me what to measure. Are you wanting physical dimensions and locations or electrical readings? The electrical stuff I'm not equipped to do. Perhaps you could post a pic marked up to show waht to look at.

OG


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> It will take a few days but I will dig out the spare UD3R rev 2 and take some pics so you can tell me what to measure. Are you wanting physical dimensions and locations or electrical readings? The electrical stuff I'm not equipped to do. Perhaps you could post a pic marked up to show waht to look at.
> 
> OG



Well, i wanted the eletrical readings off those middle "brownish" caps since the caps don't show any number or code to be identified..


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> 
> Well, i wanted the eletrical readings off those middle "brownish" caps since the caps don't show any number or code to be identified..


Oh, sorry I can't help you there. You might try Gigabyte support.

OG


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Oh, sorry I can't help you there. You might try Gigabyte support.
> 
> OG


Well, after some hours looking aroud for the eletrical schematics I found them in a super sketchy forum, but I found them







Already identified the caps!
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, after some hours looking aroud for the eletrical schematics I found them in a super sketchy forum, but I found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already identified the caps!
> Thanks for all your help!


Excellent. I know the drill. Start poking at it, don't give up. Put as many queries out there as you ca, something is likely to succeed.

There might actually be a dozen of us in the world who don't always accept the disposable world, and dislike trashing something that's fixable. Even if the time cost more than trash and replace. Sometimes there actually is a payoff in learned skills, developed understanding, and finding obscure sources.

I have a 2003 laptop. Running XP. 1GB Ram. A little cranky (I need to wipe the drive and re-install). The batteries don't hold a charge very long and new ones would cost more than a new tablet. But it has a superbly sharp screen. Is small. And solid. It does exactly what I need it to do sitting in a hotel room on mains power (mostly Word, Excel, reading .PDFs; better for reading larger e-mails and attachments than phone or tablet) and it has a real keyboard. Oh and update a Power Point presentation before hooking it to projector. Sure I could buy a new one, but then that money not available for something else.

Happy to try to help.

OG


----------



## invectus

Im trying to get VT-D to work with GA-X58A-UD7 with the latest beta BIOS. Anyone know how? running a Unraid server. The only virtualization option in bios is "Intel Virtualization" wich enabled vt-x only.

running a xeon 5560 cpu


----------



## nhphuong

Hi everyone, I have a few question regarding the UD5, hopefully some fellows could help me out with!










First, about OCing on this board (and other same family members), I find it quite annoying whenever startup the system. It takes ~3-4 attempts just to get into boot screen. Are there any tips to shorten this process or this is an obligated "feature" of this board? Does motherboard from other brands also have this "feature"?








Second, scanning through many customer feedback on the internet, I know that these product line will eventually have some RAM issues. I think mine also has too! I guest the problem might be due to a bad/low quality used component. To be more precise, I think this board was manufactured with bad contact DIMM slots. The evidence is that I always have to clean my ram contact pin (finger) whenever taking these module off for dust removal. If not, the board won't recognize them at the next boot. I wonder if anyone here experience the same issue as me? If yes, did anyone crazy enough to attempt to re-solder all its DIMM slots with a new one? Did it work? It also scared me that this would happen with the PCI-e slot too, but luckily, I haven't experience any issue with the PCI-e slot so far!








Thanks in advanced!


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a few question regarding the UD5, hopefully some fellows could help me out with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, about OCing on this board (and other same family members), I find it quite annoying whenever startup the system. It takes ~3-4 attempts just to get into boot screen. Are there any tips to shorten this process or this is an obligated "feature" of this board? Does motherboard from other brands also have this "feature"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, scanning through many customer feedback on the internet, I know that these product line will eventually have some RAM issues. I think mine also has too! I guest the problem might be due to a bad/low quality used component. To be more precise, I think this board was manufactured with bad contact DIMM slots. The evidence is that I always have to clean my ram contact pin (finger) whenever taking these module off for dust removal. If not, the board won't recognize them at the next boot. I wonder if anyone here experience the same issue as me? If yes, did anyone crazy enough to attempt to re-solder all its DIMM slots with a new one? Did it work? It also scared me that this would happen with the PCI-e slot too, but luckily, I haven't experience any issue with the PCI-e slot so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


I think there is a problem with your memory.
My UD3R doesn't do that normally. Only when I have a bad RAM in there.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I think there is a problem with your memory.
> My UD3R doesn't do that normally. Only when I have a bad RAM in there.


I did run memtest but no error occur. As I said, only clean the RAM finger and everything is fine. I can even push them up to 2000 but sometime (after a few weeks or less), the system can't boot up.
I found it's really strange that this issue is less likely to appear at the UD3 model. It mostly (maybe only) occurs with the UD5 and UD7!


----------



## gofasterstripes

With regard to long POST times, I find this is a consequence of Auto voltages set in the BIOS for OC.

Next question, which board revision is this?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> With regard to long POST times, I find this is a consequence of Auto voltages set in the BIOS for OC.
> 
> Next question, which board revision is this?


1.0


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> I did run memtest but no error occur. As I said, only clean the RAM finger and everything is fine. I can even push them up to 2000 but sometime (after a few weeks or less), the system can't boot up.
> I found it's really strange that this issue is less likely to appear at the UD3 model. It mostly (maybe only) occurs with the UD5 and UD7!


Lastest BIOS??


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Lastest BIOS??


Yes. F8b (mod from tweaktown)


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> With regard to long POST times, I find this is a consequence of Auto voltages set in the BIOS for OC.
> 
> Next question, which board revision is this?


wait, you mean if I want to get rid of that long posting time, I have to manually set all the voltage setting?!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hi, sorry, I'm on holiday.

Yes I think that's what slows it down, it gets the voltage right each time. On my UD7 you can see from the LED status display it goes around a few times before proceeding.


----------



## invectus

i can not get Vt-D to work on GA-X58A-UD7. any ideas? (rev1)


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Hi, sorry, I'm on holiday.
> 
> Yes I think that's what slows it down, it gets the voltage right each time. On my UD7 you can see from the LED status display it goes around a few times before proceeding.


Yeah, mine is the same and it took like 3-4 cycles. It makes me feel like OC would eliminate all the OS-start-up benefit that SSD bring back!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> i can not get Vt-D to work on GA-X58A-UD7. any ideas? (rev1)


According to this instruction, I guess you would need to have a server board in order to use VT-D.
https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2009/02/24/step-by-step-guide-on-how-to-enable-vt-d-and-perform-direct-device-assignment


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> i can not get Vt-D to work on GA-X58A-UD7. any ideas? (rev1)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> According to this instruction, I guess you would need to have a server board in order to use VT-D.
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2009/02/24/step-by-step-guide-on-how-to-enable-vt-d-and-perform-direct-device-assignment


OK, second thought, after seeing this thread about ROG board, I did a small research and realize that both X58 chipset and ICH10 family support VT-D. You can see it here:

X58 chipset datasheet
ICH10 family datasheet
Therefore, I guess there must be an option somewhere outside/beside bios to enable this feature!


----------



## ploy

Hi, I was hoping to ask for a little help here. Looking through this thread, it seems some of you are using a Radeon R9 280 video card with your X58's, and I was wondering if anyone had any trouble getting started with it? I have an R9 280 that I'm pairing with a X58A-UD3R, and the system will not POST. It works fine with my old Nvidia card, but this new card doesnt work at all. I imagine it's something to do with UEFI setting's not agreeing with each other between the card and board, but I would very much appreciate anyone else's experience on the subject, thanks!


----------



## gofasterstripes

I used to use a 7970 in a UD3r Rev 1.6. make sure your BIOS is up to date and that you have enough PSU power.


----------



## ploy

Thanks. I put it in two different PSUs and no joy, one's a PC P&C 750, the other is a 1000, and there's no other devices in there so it doesnt seem like the power. As for the BIOS, I installed the latest non-beta bios (version FF). I dont have a windows installation so I cant install the latest beta bios. I also tried booting with the hardware switch on the card in both positions, neither to any avail


----------



## gofasterstripes

Odd. Uhhh.... Dunno


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ploy*
> 
> Hi, I was hoping to ask for a little help here. Looking through this thread, it seems some of you are using a Radeon R9 280 video card with your X58's, and I was wondering if anyone had any trouble getting started with it? I have an R9 280 that I'm pairing with a X58A-UD3R, and the system will not POST. It works fine with my old Nvidia card, but this new card doesnt work at all. I imagine it's something to do with UEFI setting's not agreeing with each other between the card and board, but I would very much appreciate anyone else's experience on the subject, thanks!


Did you try the GPU with another system??


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ploy*
> 
> Hi, I was hoping to ask for a little help here. Looking through this thread, it seems some of you are using a Radeon R9 280 video card with your X58's, and I was wondering if anyone had any trouble getting started with it? I have an R9 280 that I'm pairing with a X58A-UD3R, and the system will not POST. It works fine with my old Nvidia card, but this new card doesnt work at all. I imagine it's something to do with UEFI setting's not agreeing with each other between the card and board, but I would very much appreciate anyone else's experience on the subject, thanks!


Just some info, I used to run two 6990s on my UD7 mobo. For a while, it would fail to show anything on one card. Switched to the other card and that worked fine for a while. Over time, I would loose the video output from either card and eventually I had enough and pulled them. Since installing a GTX1070, I haven't had any issues with this UD7 mobo and I installed the 6990s in my Asus P7P55DE-Pro mobo and they work fine. Seems ATI cards are buggy with these Gigabyte mobos. Just something to think about, as my brother in law ran into the same issue with his ATI card as well.


----------



## Old Guy

Looking for advice.

I have a GA-X58A-UD3. Seasonic PSU. Installed and functioning UPS. A few times now it has just shut down. No BSOD, No beeps or warning about temps. No line power glitches, everything else is running and the UPS would keep it going anyway.

Power on relay does not work. I have been unplugging for 30 seconds or so until the little blue light on connection panel goes dim. Then plugging in and turning PSU switch on-off several times waiting long enough for little blue light to go dim. Then it restarts. Seems like if I leave it unplugged long enough I don't have to do the on-off cycles.

This last time I cranked all the fans to full rpm on restart. But it shut down again within several minutes. Usually this is intermittent with days between shut down.

Can someone suggest how to diagnose this.

Last year I had a somewhat similar problem where it did not necessarily shut down, but would not restart after proper shut down. The same on-off cycling seemed to reset PSU. Ultimately I replaced PSU with a new Seasonic. It was in warranty but I did not RMA it because they wanted all original cabling and packaging returned. It was cheaper for me to buy a new one than to spend the time removing the old cables, having a useless computer for days, and then recabling to whole computer.

So how do I diagnose if this a a PSU, MOBO or other problem?

Thanks.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Well this time it DID require the PSU on-off cycling to restart. I was not looking to see if it POSTed. But none of the three monitors is getting a video signal (two GPU cards). So no screen to power down normally so I had to force shut down. Not same symptom, relay will not restart the computer.

With no displays I can't even try to diagnose.

Fortunately I designed this system so that 100% of my data is on dedicated data HDDs that can be pulled and put in another computer if need be to get back to work.

Will go see if I can get it to restart now,

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Took two cycles of on-off recycles. It restarted, POSTed, recommended a system repair. Could not repair itself. Shut down. Go through on-off cycling again. Restarted, POSTed. I got a phone call. So it's ready for me to log in.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Took two cycles of on-off recycles. It restarted, POSTed, recommended a system repair. Could not repair itself. Shut down. Go through on-off cycling again. Restarted, POSTed. I got a phone call. So it's ready for me to log in.


Could be that you got a bad PSU. To make sure that it's not because of the UPS, I would try to plug it directly to the power socket and ignore the UPS. Did you OC the system? The sudden-shutdown behavior is similar to an unstable OC system.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Took two cycles of on-off recycles. It restarted, POSTed, recommended a system repair. Could not repair itself. Shut down. Go through on-off cycling again. Restarted, POSTed. I got a phone call. So it's ready for me to log in.


Have you looked at Event Viewer log to see what it shows happening?


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Could be that you got a bad PSU. To make sure that it's not because of the UPS, I would try to plug it directly to the power socket and ignore the UPS. Did you OC the system? The sudden-shutdown behavior is similar to an unstable OC system.


Excellent idea. I will bypass the UPS. Since this problem is rather random, I can't be 100% sure what it means if it does NOT recur with UPS out of the picture. But it will eliminate UPS as a cause if it DOES recur.

No the system is not OC'd.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Could be that you got a bad PSU. .


This SS 860XP2 was installed over a year ago. And this problem has only started in the last week. I'm not sure how to diagnose if the problem with the replaced 860XP and this 860XP2 was because they were "bad" from the beginning or "went bad" or were damaged later.


----------



## Old Guy

Well just to keep you all posted (and thanks for your insights) the sudden shut down problem has not recurred. A couple of BSODs. And it may have auto restarted overnight after I walked away and left it running. Had a problem with internet signal this morning. Rebooted modem a few times and signal came back on the other computer that I use for e-mail, but not on this one. Came back after a warm re-boot.

The BSOD thingie may be related to drivers or hardware (or any of the usual "if this happens do that" instructions). I've been sitting with a new 480GB SSD to replace the smaller SSD C: OS boot drive. When I finally have time I'll do a clean install of Windows and all applications and drivers. I'll replace the smaller GPU with a Quadro 2000 to match the other. I think original install is getting old and confused (perhaps not unlike I). All this hardware is getting old but I'm more concerned with stability than newer faster performance, and I'm not ready for a whole system re-build.

OG


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Well just to keep you all posted (and thanks for your insights) the sudden shut down problem has not recurred. A couple of BSODs. And it may have auto restarted overnight after I walked away and left it running. Had a problem with internet signal this morning. Rebooted modem a few times and signal came back on the other computer that I use for e-mail, but not on this one. Came back after a warm re-boot.
> 
> The BSOD thingie may be related to drivers or hardware (or any of the usual "if this happens do that" instructions). I've been sitting with a new 480GB SSD to replace the smaller SSD C: OS boot drive. When I finally have time I'll do a clean install of Windows and all applications and drivers. I'll replace the smaller GPU with a Quadro 2000 to match the other. I think original install is getting old and confused (perhaps not unlike I). All this hardware is getting old but I'm more concerned with stability than newer faster performance, and I'm not ready for a whole system re-build.
> 
> OG


If there is only bsod, then you should take a look at system event log. But if there is also a sudden turn off (no bsod or whatever, likes a power outage without an UPS), then the problem is most likely the hardware. The main suspect here (for me) is either mainboard or PSU. Do you have some working spare part to test them? Do you remember any abnormal event happen before this behavior happen? (lightning strike, short circuit, part replacement or a hammer flying from somewhere and hit your system....







)


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> If there is only bsod, then you should take a look at system event log. But if there is also a sudden turn off (no bsod or whatever, likes a power outage without an UPS), then the problem is most likely the hardware. The main suspect here (for me) is either mainboard or PSU. Do you have some working spare part to test them? Do you remember any abnormal event happen before this behavior happen? (lightning strike, short circuit, part replacement or a hammer flying from somewhere and hit your system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


When I threw the hammer it was out the door at the deer eating the day lilies in the garden. Didn't come close to the computer. None of those other events before the sudden shut down started occurring.

While I posted yesterday that the system had been running for a day and overnight with no repeat of the sudden shutdown, this morning it had shut down overnight. And the remaining symptom is that the main start relay button does not work. No power to it. When I had this problem in 2016 - before replacing the SS 860XP PSU - I bypassed the relay and isolated it to PSU. Replacing PSU seemed to have fixed it. But now 15 months or so later it has started again. (I recall it was a minor PITA to get at the relay wiring btw.)

I will go through the routine of recycling on/off the PSU switch to get power back to the relay. The question would seem to be if the mainboard is doing something whacky that causes PSU to protect itself by shutting down. Or if PSU is faulty.

My three displays are positioned in front of the case side panel, so I'll have to pull them out of the way, open the case and look for any burned components, shorts, etc. I'll look at my worknotes from 2016 and the mainboard manual for the LED sequence on startup. Do you think it might just be dust in the case?

Thanks for your help.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

OK I unplugged AC power cord from PSU. And went out for two hours. Did not cycle PSU switch on and off several times to reset it. And computer powered up from relay switch normally.

The blue LED CMOS button on MOBO rear panel goes out when PSU is unplugged, goes on when plugged back in. When plugged in, CMOS LED goes off when PSU is switched off, goes on when switched back on. So even when PSU in not sending power to computer start relay, it is sending enough power to MOBO for the CMOS LED to light.

So neither MOBO or PSU are dead; they are shaking hands at least.

OG


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> OK I unplugged AC power cord from PSU. And went out for two hours. Did not cycle PSU switch on and off several times to reset it. And computer powered up from relay switch normally.
> 
> The blue LED CMOS button on MOBO rear panel goes out when PSU is unplugged, goes on when plugged back in. When plugged in, CMOS LED goes off when PSU is switched off, goes on when switched back on. So even when PSU in not sending power to computer start relay, it is sending enough power to MOBO for the CMOS LED to light.
> 
> So neither MOBO or PSU are dead; they are shaking hands at least.
> 
> OG


Not dead, just malfunctioning.

The best thing right now would be to try another PSU. On and Off isn't a sufficient indicator that your PSU is OK. The question I'd ask, are the voltages being delivered correct and are they consistent (no spikes.) If you can, just borrow one to see if the BSODS stop. If they do, it was the PSU. If not, then some other piece of hardware.

Otherwise, you'd have to get the PSU tested. I believe you need an oscillascope and someone who knows what they are doing, to be sure. AFAIK simply reading it out with a voltmeter isn't good enough? Maybe someone else knows more about testing procedures?

I just swap parts around because I have numerous spares, but not everyone has that sort of resource..


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> OK I unplugged AC power cord from PSU. And went out for two hours. Did not cycle PSU switch on and off several times to reset it. And computer powered up from relay switch normally.
> 
> The blue LED CMOS button on MOBO rear panel goes out when PSU is unplugged, goes on when plugged back in. When plugged in, CMOS LED goes off when PSU is switched off, goes on when switched back on. So even when PSU in not sending power to computer start relay, it is sending enough power to MOBO for the CMOS LED to light.
> 
> So neither MOBO or PSU are dead; they are shaking hands at least.
> 
> OG


Ok, then you could try a few simple steps first if you don't want to mess up the whole system:

check the cable: any loose connection or bad contact point can cause the same symptom if they get heat up.
open the case: to check for unusual objects. I don't think dust can cause that much trouble, fur or hair or even cockroach could be.
Just want you to know that I'm not an expert in this kind of stuff, I'm just trying to help from an electrical engineer perspective and as a poor-lazy customer


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The best thing right now would be to try another PSU. On and Off isn't a sufficient indicator that your PSU is OK. The question I'd ask, are the voltages being delivered correct and are they consistent (no spikes.) If you can, just borrow one to see if the BSODS stop. If they do, it was the PSU. If not, then some other piece of hardware.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd have to get the PSU tested. I believe you need an oscillascope and someone who knows what they are doing, to be sure. AFAIK simply reading it out with a voltmeter isn't good enough? Maybe someone else knows more about testing procedures?
> 
> I just swap parts around because I have numerous spares, but not everyone has that sort of resource..


Well I have the SS860XP, but it had the same problem. Both it and replacement SS860XP2 are modular with several cables to different hardware. So not sure an unmatched PSU helps isolate. Don't have another one anyway.

My neighbor has an antique, tube, analog ossilliscope. I'm sure neither of us has a clue what to do with it. But after a few beers this holiday weekend who knows.

When I got to SS tech support with the first one they could only suggest the "paper clip" test to short contacts and bypass the relay. Beyond that they want it back.

So I'll start with opening the case and looking for burned components or a dead chipmunk.


----------



## Old Guy

Well after a week of being fairly stable the no BSOD power shut downs started again. Had to unplug, let the CMOS LED go dark and walk away for =>15 minutes. Powered back up. Went to event viewer. There were no meaningful event at or just before the shut down. But on power up there were some critical and warning event.

The suspects, in search on the error code, are a bad driver on some USB device or a failing PSU. In device manager it's hard to sort out the USB controllers (I have 4 ports on front of computer, 4 or 6 on rear MOBO panel, one or two on the MOBO, and 5 or 7 on a PCI-E slot card) and plugged in USB flash drives. Right now there are plugged in: a) one 4GB Verbatim flash drive in the PCI-E card inside the computer; b) a front panel combo floppy disk drive / multi-cared reader / single USB port device that is probably plugged into an internal USB port on the MOBO; and c) a 60gb PATA SSD in a USB enclosure.

On b) the floppy is NOT on a USB controller it is cabled to a FDD controller on the MOBO. c) was supposed to be a replacement for an old laptop HDD but was never installed. I got the USB enclosure and have used it like a giant flash drive to move files between computers. Or sometimes as another working drive.

So after one of these restarts I was trying to figure out which physical devices were which cryptically described devices in device manager. Since a) is inside the computer I started by unplugging c). The computer instantly shut down. I do not know if that was because it was recognized as a disk drive in disk manager and is not a plug and play device, or if it or its driver is the culprit. When I use c) to move files to another computer there have never been sudden shut downs in the other computer.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> I started by unplugging c). The computer instantly shut down. OG


I restarted w/o c) plugged in. Another possible culprit is GPU drivers. I suspect that because I've had the two monitors on the Nvidia Quadro 2000 GPU go dark and say they lost signal. So I was searching online for an updated driver. It was taking a long time so I walked away. When I went back the computer had shut down. Again the possible culprit c) was NOT plugged in. So that would seem to eliminate that.

I will continue to try to update GPU drivers to try to rule them out.

I guess I have to open the case and look for burned components or a dead chipmunk. I can also unplug a) to rule that out. I guess I should pull that whole PCI-E card.

Just remembering there is a d) a USB dongle for wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Old Guy

OK. So. Well....

After the most recent sudden shutdown I had unplugged power cord so CMOS LED went dark. Walked away. Perhaps not long enough because on plugging back in and CMOS LED lighting up the start relay was not getting power. So I started cycling the PSU on off switch to reset PSU's internal protection. Then I noticed that during the on cycle the CMOS LED was going dark, That's with power cord plugged in and PSU switch on. That shouldn't happen. Touched the cord and LED lit up, then went off again. Hmmm. So I took the UPS out of loop. Took power directly from the wall (well via a heavy duty 12ga extension cord). Same pattern of LED on off with cord plugged in and PSA switch on. Well it could be bad cord, bad switch, bad PSU, or bad MOBO. Most plausible was cord because it was a bit loose and wigging it I could make LED go on or off.

Now recall that installed PSU is SS860XP2 installed April, 2016. It replaced original SS860XP. I checked both boxes and the XP2 cord was still in the box wired up with the distribution twist-tie. IOW I reused the old XP cord with the new XP2 PSU. Those cord ends are ostensibly generic or standard. But apparently not. Old cord was sloppy in new PSU. New cord was snug in new PSU. Put the UPS back in the loop. Plugged in the new cord. CMOS LED lit up. Start relay started the computer. We'll see if it sticks.

Wouldn't that essentially mechanical explanation be a cheap way out? Rather than bad MOBO or PSU. Rather than bad drivers or USB devices that are hard to identify.

It does not explain why I had to replace the original SS860XP. Unless the old power cord was the problem then too. That doesn't explain why it was fine for two years and ten became a problem. So I'll leave the computer running and see what happens.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave the computer running and see what happens. Wouldn't that essentially mechanical explanation be a cheap way out? Rather than bad MOBO or PSU. OG


Well no such luck. It shut itself down overnight. That was with the possible culprit c) not plugged in.


----------



## Old Guy

Here we are again. I disconnected the three displays and removed cables. Moved the out of the way. Unplugged 110v to PSU. Opened case. Fans and filters pretty dusty, but I would not say blocked airflow. Tediously one at a time removed seven fans from case to clean. Reinstalled. Cleaned filters and grills. The CPU heat sink had some dust just inside the intake fan. Cleaned as best I could with it in place. Electronics wipes, cotton swabs, flat tooth picks, vacuum. It really should come out and be liquid washed, but I was not ready to remove from CPU, remove old thermal paste and reapply. Removes, checked, cleaned two GPUs. Disconnected entirely two USB devices to rule them out (Event Viewer possibility). With stuff out of the way I went over MOBO and GPUs visually with 2.5x magnification. Saw no burned components. There were a couple of very small dust bunnies on components. Carefully removed. No dead cats.

The only really curious thing I found was a small silver colored "pellet" for lack of a better word lying in bottom of case. Too regular in shape to be a solder blob that fell off a board. One end manufactured rounded, the other end looks broken off. Feels more plastc-ie than metallic. Pics attached if I can remember how to do that. I did not see anything on any component that looked like a possible source.. Maybe the chipmunks tracked it in.

Put it all back together. Case sides left open. Powered right up. It's running now. One of the fans sounds out of balance. So I'll leave it running overnight and see if it has crashed in the morning.

A funny thing is Event Viewer had it still running an hour or two after I found it powered down this morning. Just a tedious process of elimination.


----------



## Old Guy

I appreciate anyone's patience in following this boring sad story.

The computer kept running overnight. I plugged in c) which you may recall is the 60GB SSD in a USB case and transferred some files as a test and that did not cause a crash. I then did other work and got a consistent message "Adobe Acrobat [X] has stopped working..." I get very concerned when things that were working fine get squirrelly so I saved and closed all my work, Closed all applications. And asked the computer to restart. I asked politely too. It shut down, was in process of re-booting and it crashed. No power to start relay. Same problem as before.

When it restarts I'll look at Event Viewer. I'll probably order a new PSU. For ~$200 it's cheaper than continuing to waste days on this. At least I can eliminate a bad PSU as the problem if it doesn't fix it.
If it is the PSU that's two Seasonics in a row. Undermines faith in the brand. But if I switch brands I may have to re-cable the whole computer. More wasted hours. I'll probably go from 860watt up to 1050watt just to be sure there isn't some peak demand exceeding 860 and causing the PSU crash. It's not like I'm trying to run a hair dryer or the table saw off it.

If it really is HARDWARE then I can't blame Windows and yell at it threatening to switch to Linnux or MAC if it doesn't start playing nice. I'm not sure MS cares about my yelling at it anyway.

OG


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone use their board with VR, particularly UD3R and the rift with 2 sensors? How does the USB 3.0 hold on?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Ok, then you could try a few simple steps first if you don't want to mess up the whole system:
> 
> check the cable: any loose connection or bad contact point can cause the same symptom if they get heat up.
> open the case: to check for unusual objects. I don't think dust can cause that much trouble, fur or hair or even cockroach could be.
> Just want you to know that I'm not an expert in this kind of stuff, I'm just trying to help from an electrical engineer perspective and as a poor-lazy customer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> I appreciate anyone's patience in following this boring sad story.
> 
> The computer kept running overnight. I plugged in c) which you may recall is the 60GB SSD in a USB case and transferred some files as a test and that did not cause a crash. I then did other work and got a consistent message "Adobe Acrobat [X] has stopped working..." I get very concerned when things that were working fine get squirrelly so I saved and closed all my work, Closed all applications. And asked the computer to restart. I asked politely too. It shut down, was in process of re-booting and it crashed. No power to start relay. Same problem as before.
> 
> When it restarts I'll look at Event Viewer. I'll probably order a new PSU. For ~$200 it's cheaper than continuing to waste days on this. At least I can eliminate a bad PSU as the problem if it doesn't fix it.
> If it is the PSU that's two Seasonics in a row. Undermines faith in the brand. But if I switch brands I may have to re-cable the whole computer. More wasted hours. I'll probably go from 860watt up to 1050watt just to be sure there isn't some peak demand exceeding 860 and causing the PSU crash. It's not like I'm trying to run a hair dryer or the table saw off it.
> 
> If it really is HARDWARE then I can't blame Windows and yell at it threatening to switch to Linnux or MAC if it doesn't start playing nice. I'm not sure MS cares about my yelling at it anyway.
> 
> OG


Hi there, after skimming through your recent posts, I realize that whatever LED which indicates the present of power in your mb should never turn off on itself (mine has also power sw led on mb so I don't have to look at the rear for cmos led). Therefore the culprit must be either bad power cable or bad PSU. Some other fancy case I could think of is that the mb killed off your PSU! Don't worry about the mystery piece you found in the chassis, it probably comes off from the case itself and have no important role here.
So here is what I'm going to do:
Step 1: Replace all of these at once: power cable, power socket (either the the one on UPS and the one that the UPS connect to). Then check to see if it is fixed. I believe that you have many spare part for these so it wouldn't cost you anything except time.
Step 2: If not, then pull out all USB connections and see if the problem has gone or not.
Step 3: If 2 step above didn't help, then the problem is 90% because of bad PSU.
Try to separate and narrow down the number of suspects by each step. It's much faster than unplugging each component to check for error.
Good luck!
p/s: if you have already gotten a new PSU then test with it first!


----------



## rbtree1

Hey group, I need some advice. I just got my UD3R board tonight, and it seems great. But it must be a bit older than the used HAF X case I also picked up, as it has the new 20 pin USB 3 front panel connector, while the board has the nine pin. This would be a minor issue if there's no adaptor of any kind, as the back has twin USB 3, and I have an add on card.

Any ideas?

There's no little front panel speaker doodad.... again, no biggie. I reckon those might be easy to find....

So far, there's just a couple minor cable routing issues as the front panel audio connector is back by the I/O, so it's gonna kinda be in the way. Same goes for the CPU power cable that came with my pwr supply. It's a tad short to route in and out the back.... betcha I could find a longer one...might even have one on one of my other PC's.....

I don't have an SSD for this build yet, so, at least for now, have put in two 2 tb Hitachi drives, and am gonna set them up as Raid 0--in the Sata III ports, of course. I've checked those drives singly. There transfer speeds are about 120 mb/sec, slower than my twin Seagate Constellations.. but if they end up close to 200 in Raid, that would be about 40% of an SSD's speed (at least for basic data transfer)... Anyhow, there's a fella selling a 240 gb Intel ssd for $60, I just have to head down and get it, if he doesn't sell it first. Then, I can clone the OS and anything else that I might have loaded. There's software that will have no problem cloning to a smaller drive. And there won't be anywhere near 240 gb worth by the time I get an SSD.

If this wasn't a budget system, I suppose I could get a NVMe m.2 and a PCI E adaptor. I can't remember what I've read as to what the speeds would be with that setup.....

I do have a new Z170A system with a 500 gb m.2 Samsung 950 Pro, right on the MB. Certainly the way to go for the future and ultimate speed... but I don't think all that speed is that important for storage, yet anyhow.


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbtree1*
> 
> Same goes for the CPU power cable that came with my pwr supply. It's a tad short to route in and out the back.... betcha I could find a longer one...might even have one on one of my other PC's......


Hey rbtree1. I also had a problem with CPU power cable reaching from SS860 PSU to the connector on UD3R. I got an extension. As I recall the wire colors or something were different, which concerned me. So I think I used a continuity tester on the cable bundle to make sure the paths end to end were good. Since I have the case open for my other adventure I'll see if I can take some photos. But might be hidden by CPU cooler.

I don't know if I have any work log notes about where I bought the extension.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Try to separate and narrow down the number of suspects by each step. It's much faster than unplugging each component to check for error.
> Good luck!
> p/s: if you have already gotten a new PSU then test with it first!


Thanks for those suggestions.

The CMOS LED is not where I can see it when I'm actually working. It happens to be visible when I'm cycling the PSU switch on and off to reset the internal protective circuitry after the sudden shut down. That problem with it going off when there is power to the MOBO seems to have been solved by replacing man power cable.

I guess I could turn the case around so the back is in front facing me while I work. Hey I could start a new trend. Case manufacturers would start getting all fancy with back design. Articles would be written about cable management coming out of the case. There could be a whole new forum topic on this site.







All seriousness aside, I THINK that issue is eliminated.

Curiously both the PSUs I'd have ordered were out of stock at the vendors I use. I guess that was a sign to try to eliminate other causes first.

I've done this so many times now I am not 100% sure, but I THINK a new clue might be that I had the no power to start relay symptom after one intentional, planned shutdown through Windows. I did isolate PSU from that relay when I replaced the PSU in 2016. I'll look for those work notes.

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Hey rbtree1. I also had a problem with CPU power cable reaching from SS860 PSU to the connector on UD3R. I got an extension. As I recall the wire colors or something were different, which concerned me. So I think I used a continuity tester on the cable bundle to make sure the paths end to end were good.


Here is a pic of the connector btw the cable from PSU and the extension cable to CPU socket on MOBO. The extension was nice quality sleeved bundle which made it easy to bend and route from behind MOBO tray, over the top, and down to CPU socket. The blue sleeve is even color coordinated to UD3R but I don't think that added to performance







My label indicates wire colors that were reversed.

BUT that was with the color coded and sleeved bundle cable that came with the older SS860XP. The PSU end of that cable would not fit in the newer replacement SS860XP2, so I had to use the flat ribbon cable that came with the newer PSU and the wires in that cable are all black. So you have to go by the shape of the connectors. Note also that the MOBO end of the flat ribbon cable breaks into two plugs.

I cannot find the order slip or packaging from 2012 for brand or vendor of extension. But my notes say I ordered a 12", 8 pin ATX 12v cable. And I actually found my socket pin diagram, attached.

OG

SS-860XP2012CPUSockets.pdf 294k .pdf file


----------



## DRIVEMAN

Does anyone know if you can use all 6 pci-e sockets on a GA-X58-UD5? Seems like only able to get 4 working, the two short sockets not working. Thanks.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Have a dig around in the MB handbook for BIOS settings.


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRIVEMAN*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use all 6 pci-e sockets on a GA-X58-UD5? Seems like only able to get 4 working, the two short sockets not working. Thanks.


Hi, I'm away from office and the manual for my UD3r, but I seem to recall that there is a limited number if lanes available to the slots and you can saturate the lanes limit before filling slots. I confess I don't even remember what lanes are. Maybe some one else can explain better than I.


----------



## DRIVEMAN

HI gofasterstripes, Thanks for the reply, no helpful info in the manual. : )


----------



## DRIVEMAN

Yeah I guess it's only capable of 4 and not 6. The boards I have are the GA-x58a-UD5 Rev 2.0. I searched pci in the manual, every entry, nothing mentioned.
Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Old Guy

My UD3R manual has footnotes to the PCI slots in the Product Specifications. Says the PCIEx8 and PCIEx16 slots share bandwidth. Says noting about that disabling the PCIx1 slots.

The MOBO layout pages says that PCIx1_1 has a physical space limitation because of the Northbridge. But a short card should work.

Sec 1-5 Installing an Expansion Card says to check BIOS and install any drivers for particular expansion cards.

Have you checked with Gigabyte tech support.

OG


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRIVEMAN*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use all 6 pci-e sockets on a GA-X58-UD5? Seems like only able to get 4 working, the two short sockets not working. Thanks.


From the block diagram, you can see that these 2 "short" socket is PCIe x1 which connect to ICH10R chipset. And yes, you can use all 6 PCIe socket without any limitation except bandwidth.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Word.

I can confirm the statements about x1 slots being on the 10R and that your throughput limit is the total lanes [eg 2x x16 or 4x x8 for the topmost slots], thus if you want the x1's you might have to throw a switch somewhere.


----------



## dirkdigles

Hey all,

Just ran into an issue on my UD3R Rev2. I seem to have lost 2 DIMM slots - 3 and 4. I've been running my X5660 with 6x4gb at a mild overclock for months, 100% stable, and when I came back home today the computer seemed to be frozen. I rebooted and it kept getting to "Recovering DRAM size..." on boot and would hang.

I got into the BIOS and saw that slots 3 and 4 reported memory in them, but were not "Enabled." I cleared all my overclock settings and rebooted - still same. I wondered if one of my DIMMs had gone bad, so I took the DIMMs out of 5 & 6 and moved over the DIMMs from 3 & 4. System booted no problem. So the DIMMs that were in 3 & 4 are fine.

I'm not sure how to recover slots 3 & 4, or if they are just toast now or something. Hard to figure out.

These were my overclock settings (I only listed items not at Auto):

Advanced Freq Settings
CPU Clock Ratio -- 21x
QPI Clock Ratio --- x36
Uncore Clock --- x16
BCLK --- 174
Memory Multi --- 8.0
CPU Clk Drive --- 800mV
PCI Express Clk --- 900mV

Advanced Memory Settings
SPD -- 8.0
Performance Enhance - Standard
DRAM Timing - Expert (9 9 9 24, everything else auto)

MB Voltage Control
LLC --- Standard
CPU Vcore --- Normal
DVID --- +0.0875V
QPI/Vtt --- 1.24V

My ram is rated for 1333Mhz, however it has been perfectly stable with the mild overclock to 1392Mhz. Never had an issue like this until today. Note that Auto DRAM voltage was 1.65V.

Does anyone have any experience with this problem? I Googled and there seem to be plenty with other issues, but usually resetting to default does the trick for them. Not sure here.

EDIT: ran the Intel Processor Diagnostic tool. It passed, everything came back OK


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkdigles*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just ran into an issue on my UD3R Rev2. I seem to have lost 2 DIMM slots - 3 and 4. I've been running my X5660 with 6x4gb at a mild overclock for months, 100% stable, and when I came back home today the computer seemed to be frozen. I rebooted and it kept getting to "Recovering DRAM size..." on boot and would hang.
> 
> I got into the BIOS and saw that slots 3 and 4 reported memory in them, but were not "Enabled." I cleared all my overclock settings and rebooted - still same. I wondered if one of my DIMMs had gone bad, so I took the DIMMs out of 5 & 6 and moved over the DIMMs from 3 & 4. System booted no problem. So the DIMMs that were in 3 & 4 are fine.
> 
> I'm not sure how to recover slots 3 & 4, or if they are just toast now or something. Hard to figure out.
> 
> These were my overclock settings (I only listed items not at Auto):
> 
> Advanced Freq Settings
> CPU Clock Ratio -- 21x
> QPI Clock Ratio --- x36
> Uncore Clock --- x16
> BCLK --- 174
> Memory Multi --- 8.0
> CPU Clk Drive --- 800mV
> PCI Express Clk --- 900mV
> 
> Advanced Memory Settings
> SPD -- 8.0
> Performance Enhance - Standard
> DRAM Timing - Expert (9 9 9 24, everything else auto)
> 
> MB Voltage Control
> LLC --- Standard
> CPU Vcore --- Normal
> DVID --- +0.0875V
> QPI/Vtt --- 1.24V
> 
> My ram is rated for 1333Mhz, however it has been perfectly stable with the mild overclock to 1392Mhz. Never had an issue like this until today. Note that Auto DRAM voltage was 1.65V.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this problem? I Googled and there seem to be plenty with other issues, but usually resetting to default does the trick for them. Not sure here.
> 
> EDIT: ran the Intel Processor Diagnostic tool. It passed, everything came back OK


Hi, you can safely lower your Uncore Clock to x12 since the westmere only require the uncore ratio to be 1.5x in accordance to mem multi. However, try to loosen CPU cooler first, many people here have this problem goes away just simply by using this trick! Good luck!









edit: just notice the update. Hmm, that's strange! Never heard of the case where some hardware problem could be solved simply by a software. And this even is just a Diagnostic Tool!


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi, you can safely lower your Uncore Clock to x12 since the westmere only require the uncore ratio to be 1.5x in accordance to mem multi. However, try to loosen CPU cooler first, many people here have this problem goes away just simply by using this trick! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just notice the update. Hmm, that's strange! Never heard of the case where some hardware problem could be solved simply by a software. And this even is just a Diagnostic Tool!


Thanks for the tips! Will give them a shot.

The diagnostic utility didn't fix anything - it just returned a result that said nothing was wrong with my chip. The problem still remains as of now, but I haven't tried your suggestions as of yet - this weekend hopefully.


----------



## gofasterstripes

RE: "Missing" RAM:

You _have_ put RAM back into the other slots to test though, right?


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> RE: "Missing" RAM:
> 
> You _have_ put RAM back into the other slots to test though, right?


Yup. I re-installed all of the ram last weekend, booted up with default settings, and all 24gb were back. I did not adjust the heatsink at all.

I re-entered my O/C settings, gave just a touch more voltage to QPI/VTT and also lowered my uncore to 12x, just to be safe. Been working fine so far.


----------



## DRIVEMAN

Anyone know how to update the bios in GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2 without needing to load windows 7? The @bios utility does not function in windows 10, and utility built into bios says wrong file size. Tried rufus (freedos) on a flash drive and flashspi utility but that won't load the bios file either! : Thanks.


----------



## DRIVEMAN

Thanks to all who answered the 6x pcie usage..Got 6 slots working using a 4x riser card on slot 4...

(one GPU on pci-e 1 and 4x on slot 4 using riser card). Loads all 6 cards fine..

Nvidia drivers load fine on all 6, however the only issue is I get dropouts on either (blue) slot 2 or 3. Strange.

Thus trying last bios update to see if any difference?

Going to send email to giga support as well..

Stuck trying to figure out how to flash the bios now though..: )


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRIVEMAN*
> 
> Thanks to all who answered the 6x pcie usage..Got 6 slots working using a 4x riser card on slot 4...
> 
> (one GPU on pci-e 1 and 4x on slot 4 using riser card). Loads all 6 cards fine..
> 
> Nvidia drivers load fine on all 6, however the only issue is I get dropouts on either (blue) slot 2 or 3. Strange.
> 
> Thus trying last bios update to see if any difference?
> 
> Going to send email to giga support as well..
> 
> Stuck trying to figure out how to flash the bios now though..: )


You must be a miner I guess!








Anyway, format the flash drive as FAT32 and through the new bios there. Then use QFlash in bios works all the time and is the recommended way instead of the unreliable @bios. Good luck!


----------



## DRIVEMAN

Thanks, yes already tried qflash, the newer bioses are larger file size so won't work. Decided to just install win7 on different drive...


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRIVEMAN*
> 
> Thanks, yes already tried qflash, the newer bioses are larger file size so won't work. Decided to just install win7 on different drive...


What do you mean "won't work"? Not recognize or can't load the new one? And where did you get that bios? The different in size shouldn't be a problem (only a few KB I remember)


----------



## DRIVEMAN

Hi nhphuong,

Got it got done by loading windows 7. It's the last "beta" official gigabyte bios from way back.

The last two bios files are larger size and apparently qflash is looking for particular file size?

Not sure but using qfash while in the bios didn't work, gave a file size error.

Also tried the doing it from a flash drive but no luck there either.

But all is well, got it done, and thanks for the help! : ) Updating didn't change anything..


----------



## BaldMan

Anyone know how to get the CPU fan PWN control in Windows 10 ?

Stupid easytune wont work.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Anyone know how to get the CPU fan PWN control in Windows 10 ?
> 
> Stupid easytune wont work.


I use Speedfan in W7 but it appears to work for W10 also.


----------



## BaldMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> I use Speedfan in W7 but it appears to work for W10 also.


Cheers, I was able to get the PWM control with speed fan working.

Appreciated.


----------



## xrror

So I signed up just to give back a little to this thread that's helped me out so much over the years.

Just a PSA - on the X58A-UD3R ver. 1.0 (that i'm typing this on) in regard to memory channels dropping:

I swear I've thought this mobo/proc was dying at least twice when random DIMM slots just stopped detecting.

What fixed it? Unmounting the mobo from the case - also the processor heatsink.

There must be something weird with board flex on at least the rev 1 board. I haven't had to do it on the rev 2 I have yet.

So before you write your board/proc as dead/dying just see if it works naked on the bench out of the case. (EDIT: put the heatsink back on the proc first though!, LOL)

heh... guess why I have both a rev1 and 2? thought the first was dead, guessed mobo/proc toast and ordered replace... and then tried "dead" rev 1 on a cardboard box for laughs... and worked perfect. yeiiishh =D

(EDIT 2: then remount it back in your case, it will probably work again)

hope this helps someone in angst. It's no fun looking at replacing a dead 1366 rig today... decent 1366 mobo's on ebay are so expensive.

And for fun, this message typed on my main rig... that same UD3R rev 1 with a xeon W3670 running at 4.3Ghz. So don't give up on the old girl =)


----------



## DooM3

what's the maximum ram speed on the x58 platform?


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Hi guys, i have ud7 rev 1. Yesterday, after a clean up my case, i have noticed this :
 
What is this fried part ? Motherboard working well but northbridge temps always 65-70 celcius. Can i replace this ? Recently i bought x5670 but i'm afraid never use


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooM3*
> 
> what's the maximum ram speed on the x58 platform?


As far as it can with proper cooling and voltage supply








Anyway, I can see that most UD board from Gigabyte is rated to run at +2200MHz, but I'm satisfy with mine (@2000) right now!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> Hi guys, i have ud7 rev 1. Yesterday, after a clean up my case, i have noticed this :
> What is this fried part ? Motherboard working well but northbridge temps always 65-70 celcius. Can i replace this ? Recently i bought x5670 but i'm afraid never use


This looks serious! Why do you have something that looks like a soldered wire next to it? There shouldn't have such thing like that on the board. I guess the burned IC is Mosfet for the CPU or Ram. If your system run fine then don't worry! It will be used in case of OC (or very high OC).
Your northbridge temp is a little high but still fine. You can try to replace its TIM and see if things improve or not. Good luck!


----------



## DooM3

This looks serious!Mem 2133mhz :http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=157449&thumb=1Mem 2400mhz :http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=157457&thumb=1CpuZ cpu 4.4ghz Mem 2400https://valid.x86.fr/rw4u34


----------



## gofasterstripes

Looks like a power phase. GEN 1 UD7 is well endowed with phases, hence the continued operation.

NB temps <80 are fine. Try removing the Gigabyte covers on the heatsinks, or maybe even replacing the paste. NB x58 chipset is flipchip package, no heat spreader, so don't wiggle the sink or you might chip the Silicon.

*Aaaaah heck I typed this yesterday and didn't submit it*


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> Hi guys, i have ud7 rev 1. Yesterday, after a clean up my case, i have noticed this :
> 
> What is this fried part ? Motherboard working well but northbridge temps always 65-70 celcius. Can i replace this ? Recently i bought x5670 but i'm afraid never use


That mobo looks like it reworked....is the mobo touching somewhere on the case mounting plate? Only time I had one of those fry was using an EK waterblock on the VRM section and the mounting screw scratched one the PCB traces and shorted the circuit......it was running fine until smelt smoke and saw a glowing








Got the mobo replaced and I have been running it ever since with two EK water blocks, one for the MOSFETs and the other on the northbridge.
The northbridge due tend to run on the hot side, hence they use the "Silent" passive heat pipe on it. The water block they have was mickey mouse at best. But I may be retiring this rig soon, but its been running fine for 7-8 years already.


----------



## par

with ud7 and i7 950 for a daily oc with fixed vcore at 4 / 4.2 ghz, without dvid eist c1e, how do you suggest to setting the load line calibration to safeguard the health and 'duration' of the cpu?

before I used dvid eist c1e, and in full load was stable at 4.2 ghz (ht off) with 1.248v (from hwinfo), and llc on level 2

Thank you


----------



## Bialy1996

Hi guys, I have a problem with running Xeon X5660 on GA-EX58-UD3R rev. 1.6 MOBO. PC start booting but can't post and didn't make any noises from speaker even with or without RAM/GPU/etc. It boot loops a few times then giving up and when i power on it's repeating.
Against forward questions I tried almost EVERY single bios version available at gigabyte site, trying to reset BIOS settings by putting battery for a few minutes to all night time, reset by clearing CMOS, tried different ram/slots. Cleared all mobo/case/sockets from dust. Checked CPU socket for bent pins( i7 920 D0 works just fine). 
I know that this MOBO don't oficially support this CPU but there is plenty of examples in the net that people can use 6 core Westmere X56xx xeons on that board. IDK maybe they have special modded bios or they have luck on a lottery or something fully random. I searched all the net for a solution for 3 days, several hours of reading and I felt to write in this mighty thread to look for a hand with that. Also I read many of pages in that thread and also another about X5660 xeon I think on that forum too, but it's hard to read over 1000 pages one by one and maybe I missed something.
Please help me ;/.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Bialy1996 said:


> Hi guys, I have a problem with running Xeon X5660 on GA-EX58-UD3R rev. 1.6 MOBO. PC start booting but can't post and didn't make any noises from speaker even with or without RAM/GPU/etc. It boot loops a few times then giving up and when i power on it's repeating.
> Against forward questions I tried almost EVERY single bios version available at gigabyte site, trying to reset BIOS settings by putting battery for a few minutes to all night time, reset by clearing CMOS, tried different ram/slots. Cleared all mobo/case/sockets from dust. Checked CPU socket for bent pins( i7 920 D0 works just fine).
> I know that this MOBO don't oficially support this CPU but there is plenty of examples in the net that people can use 6 core Westmere X56xx xeons on that board. IDK maybe they have special modded bios or they have luck on a lottery or something fully random. I searched all the net for a solution for 3 days, several hours of reading and I felt to write in this mighty thread to look for a hand with that. Also I read many of pages in that thread and also another about X5660 xeon I think on that forum too, but it's hard to read over 1000 pages one by one and maybe I missed something.
> Please help me ;/.


Hey, I used that combination without trouble... Do you know the Xeon CPU works correctly?


----------



## DooM3

Bialy1996 said:


> Hi guys, I have a problem with running Xeon X5660 on GA-EX58-UD3R rev. 1.6 MOBO. PC start booting but can't post and didn't make any noises from speaker even with or without RAM/GPU/etc. It boot loops a few times then giving up and when i power on it's repeating.
> Against forward questions I tried almost EVERY single bios version available at gigabyte site, trying to reset BIOS settings by putting battery for a few minutes to all night time, reset by clearing CMOS, tried different ram/slots. Cleared all mobo/case/sockets from dust. Checked CPU socket for bent pins( i7 920 D0 works just fine).
> I know that this MOBO don't oficially support this CPU but there is plenty of examples in the net that people can use 6 core Westmere X56xx xeons on that board. IDK maybe they have special modded bios or they have luck on a lottery or something fully random. I searched all the net for a solution for 3 days, several hours of reading and I felt to write in this mighty thread to look for a hand with that. Also I read many of pages in that thread and also another about X5660 xeon I think on that forum too, but it's hard to read over 1000 pages one by one and maybe I missed something.
> Please help me ;/.


Remove the bios battery for 10 minutes, with the power supply turned off, to resolve.

Actually the cpu is not supported by the bios, but I have seen more than one in operation with the 5650 without problems


----------



## Bialy1996

DooM3 said:


> Remove the bios battery for 10 minutes, with the power supply turned off, to resolve.
> 
> Actually the cpu is not supported by the bios, but I have seen more than one in operation with the 5650 without problems


I done this and it's doing nothing.



gofasterstripes said:


> Hey, I used that combination without trouble... Do you know the Xeon CPU works correctly?


IDK exactly, it should be working as that was stated on the auction but i haven't got other motherboard to check so I really don't know...


----------



## Aximous

I'm thinking about an SSD upgrade with a HyperX Predator, I've seen mixed reports about booting from it on X58, does anyone here have first hand experience with that? I'd rather not buy it if it's not gonna work, but if it is bootable reliable then it sounds like a great upgrade skipping the limits of SATA2.


----------



## nhphuong

*Problem with power holding circuitry*

Hi everyone! Has anyone here experienced the symptom where your system wouldn't power up after daily OC for a long time? But after unplugging all power cable for a while and hooking them back, it starts up normally again like nothing happened?! I suspect that there is something wrong with the power holding circuitry, which reads the signal from pw button and control power state of the whole system. My board is GA-X58A-UD5
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Did you try new CMOS battery? Or clear CMOS and reload optimized defaults again? If that doesn't help, it could possibly be a failing capacitor somewhere, look for dents bulges, or see if any are raising up off the board


----------



## nhphuong

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Did you try new CMOS battery? Or clear CMOS and reload optimized defaults again? If that doesn't help, it could possibly be a failing capacitor somewhere, look for dents bulges, or see if any are raising up off the board


The CMOS battery is quite new so I guess it's fine. Besides, I don't really think there is any relation to CMOS battery because the system didn't show any activity after pressing pw button (PSU, fans, drives... nothing act up), not power up but can't boot or anything.
After reset Bios back to defaults, everything works fine since then. I even tried to load the OC bios profile once and it works normally. But I'm too scare of what might happen, therefore I went back to stay at defaults setting.
Performed a visual check and found nothing "stand out", together with the found solution, I also suspect some capacitor might be failing too. Therefore I came here to ask for someone who might experienced the same problem as me for their confirmation and advice.
BTW, thanks so much for your suggestion!


----------



## doyll

It's amazing how many of these systems are still in daily use. I have 3 but one is just for testing coolers. Only complaints are not performance of CPU but lack of good internal motherboard USB3, Sata, etc features commonly in newer systems.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You can't know until you test, new means nothing with electronics. I have witnessed this issue on several boards, those things I mentioned are the three culprits I've ran into the many times I've seen this issue.


----------



## TLCH723

I have the UD3R board and having issues with the first slot of the 2nd and 3rd channel. Not sure about about the second slot since I cant test it without the first. Is there a way to fix this? I know is not CPU problem since I already change the CPU


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Change CPU was probably the problem, at first. This is often bent CPU socket pins.

Unless you are adding a lot of memory like 12GB or more, or trying to run very fast speeds, then this may only be due to you need more QPI/Vtt voltage


----------



## TLCH723

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Change CPU was probably the problem, at first. This is often bent CPU socket pins.
> 
> Unless you are adding a lot of memory like 12GB or more, or trying to run very fast speeds, then this may only be due to you need more QPI/Vtt voltage


I checked for bent pins when I installed the new CPU. The new CPU was working fine for about a month before memory problems. The older cpu work for like 3 to 4 years


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

If you are certain of that, then it's memory issues such as memory voltage too low, QPI/Vtt too low, or settings are too tight for the memory speed and or amount of memory.
It can be heatsink too tight sometimes, but that is rare and it wouldn't work for a while like that and then not.


----------



## TLCH723

HelpDatBIOS said:


> If you are certain of that, then it's memory issues such as memory voltage too low, QPI/Vtt too low, or settings are too tight for the memory speed and or amount of memory.
> It can be heatsink too tight sometimes, but that is rare and it wouldn't work for a while like that and then not.


I ran everything stock and set the voltage manual at the stock voltage. Ran Memtest using 1 stick of 2GB at each of the slot and still give me an error.

But is there anything I should check hardware-wise to see if is a problem with the board beside bent pins? It wouldnt be bent pins since it was working for a month unless there are some nanotech bugs went between the cpu and the socket and bent the pins


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Did you start with optimized defaults, not fail safe? What is "Stock" for that memory, what speed and what voltage and what timings? Not all memory is made/compatible easily at "Stock/auto" for X58


----------



## nhphuong

TLCH723 said:


> I ran everything stock and set the voltage manual at the stock voltage. Ran Memtest using 1 stick of 2GB at each of the slot and still give me an error.
> 
> But is there anything I should check hardware-wise to see if is a problem with the board beside bent pins? It wouldnt be bent pins since it was working for a month unless there are some nanotech bugs went between the cpu and the socket and bent the pins


Try to clean the goldfinger of the memory sticks with eraser and install it back! Or other means to clean the contact area like lubricant detergent. It works every time for me whenever problem occur after just simply uninstall and reinstall memory sticks back. Hopefully, it's helpful to you!


----------



## TLCH723

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Did you start with optimized defaults, not fail safe? What is "Stock" for that memory, what speed and what voltage and what timings? Not all memory is made/compatible easily at "Stock/auto" for X58


I tried 2 sets:
6x8GB 1866MHz 9-10-9-28-2N 1.5v
3x2GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2N 1.5v
Both GSkill

I set the voltage and timing as stated but left the speed as 133xthe default memory multiplier which is less than the rated speed


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Did you enable XMP? If yes, don't for now. What memory multiplier did you set? 133 is bclk x what memory multiplier?
What QPI/Vtt voltage did you set? Memory in the correct slots? The white slots are what you use for only 3 modules. What BIOS are you using?

The 6x8GB kit at those timings and speed is not going to work in this motherboard, and even at less speed and loose timings you will need 1.2-1.3+ QPI/Vtt for that much memory to run stable


----------



## TLCH723

Let's me go back.

So I was running i7 930, UD3R, and the 3x2GB when I first got the computer in 2010. Then changed/added the 8GB RAM in 2013, 2015 and 2016 each year 2 sticks and yes they are the same brand and model. Then I change the CPU to x5650 in 2016, I think is the same time I add the last pair of RAM. Everything work fine until a month or two ago after I blow out the dust and starting to use the AC in my room when it started to crash randomly. Reset everything to optimized, set voltage manually, set memory timing manually still crash. Did memtest on all 6x8GB, error. Tried each stick on DIMM0, NO error. Then tried DIMM2 and DIMM4, also NO error. Then tried DIMM0+1, 2+3, 4+5, also NO error. So I thought the memory controller on the CPU got degraded so badly and needed to replace, thus brought an x5660. Got the CPU and did the same memtest and NO error. Thought I solve the problem. Ran fine for a month, maybe a bit less, and starting to get random crashes again. Did memtest. Got error on DIMM2 and DIMM4


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Same brand and model of memory, 1-2-3 years apart almost guarantees they are not the same memory under the hood, just so you are not under the impression that they are. 
But as you said all was fine for a while, then you blew out the computer. Since then, and these issues, have you reconnected everything again to make sure nothing got bumped loose during the blowout cleaning. 


You didn't answer any of my questions above. Before wasting anymore time on this, can you please show me current new images of your CPU socket pins from several angles.
If you really want help with this, we need to start there.


----------



## TLCH723

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Same brand and model of memory, 1-2-3 years apart almost guarantees they are not the same memory under the hood, just so you are not under the impression that they are.
> But as you said all was fine for a while, then you blew out the computer. Since then, and these issues, have you reconnected everything again to make sure nothing got bumped loose during the blowout cleaning.
> 
> 
> You didn't answer any of my questions above. Before wasting anymore time on this, can you please show me current new images of your CPU socket pins from several angles.
> If you really want help with this, we need to start there.


Why would the pins suddenly bent? If it will bent under the CPU and a heatsink then that is a major design flaw and need to be recalled.

Obviously, the memory are not the same even if you buy them at the same time. But it is as close as they can get.

I said everything is default/auto, except for voltage which set manual to the default voltage and the timing of the RAM which manual set to the timing of the the rated speed.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Because maybe they were slightly bent before and you didn't notice. The CPU socket is under extreme pressure once you lock it down

I meant the memory are very different, probably not even same brand. Usually memory IC's are only sold for short periods, buying same module a year apart 3 times almost guarantees none of them have the same IC chips under the hood. 
I don't see this as a huge issue, I was only stating the fact on that, since you were already mixing memory and the one kit is really mixed itself too. Discussing the variables with you is all.

For 3x2GB auto everything may be OK or set to stock. For the other kit 6x8GB, or all together it's definitely not especially on QPI/Vtt voltage. 

Set QPI/Vtt voltage 1.2, set memory voltage to 1.55. Often you get less than what you set and X58 was not designed for 1.5v memory, and it's probably giving you only 1.46-1.48 actual voltage anyway, then test with the 3x2GB kit and test again. 

You still have not said what BIOS you are on either, please let us know, older BIOS may have issues directly relating to this that is fixed now in latest BIOS.


----------



## TLCH723

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Because maybe they were slightly bent before and you didn't notice. The CPU socket is under extreme pressure once you lock it down
> 
> I meant the memory are very different, probably not even same brand. Usually memory IC's are only sold for short periods, buying same module a year apart 3 times almost guarantees none of them have the same IC chips under the hood.
> I don't see this as a huge issue, I was only stating the fact on that, since you were already mixing memory and the one kit is really mixed itself too. Discussing the variables with you is all.
> 
> For 3x2GB auto everything may be OK or set to stock. For the other kit 6x8GB, or all together it's definitely not especially on QPI/Vtt voltage.
> 
> Set QPI/Vtt voltage 1.2, set memory voltage to 1.55. Often you get less than what you set and X58 was not designed for 1.5v memory, and it's probably giving you only 1.46-1.48 actual voltage anyway, then test with the 3x2GB kit and test again.
> 
> You still have not said what BIOS you are on either, please let us know, older BIOS may have issues directly relating to this that is fixed now in latest BIOS.



Running whatever the latest BIOS, FH I think, since it hasnt updated since 2012.

So you are saying that a pin can bent after a month of use without showing anything?

As I said if I just run one stick at DIMM0, it is fine. But one stick in DIMM2 and DIMM4 with the same setting, it gives error. So it is not a voltage issue but a hardware wise


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes, that is possible about the bent pin showing up after a while, remember it's all under very high pressure, sometimes if damaged slightly, or slightly out of place, that pressure might final make it bend out of connection or move slightly more. 
I's best to check, and let someone else check too, instead of wandering about issues for so long before later finding out it was that. 

Have you already, if not, can you test you memory sticks one by one on another computer, to rule each of those out? Test each one over night with memtest86+
And for now, until you figure out the problem, I would not use the 8GB memory sticks, they are not made for this system thus by default would not have anywhere near the correct defaults for X58 (Mainly at tRFC and tFAW)

There is BIOS FF1 on the site, and I have FF3 if you want to try the very latest BIOS that would have all the most up to date improvements and fixes for issues. I would suggest FF3, with updated CPU microcodes put in at the very minimum.
Don't say "I don't want to use beta" that is only left in that state due to age BIOS development was abandoned and those should be considered final anyway otherwise they would be pulled out of beta state due to bugs reports way back then.
This should especially apply now since it's 10 years later and you want to try and use non x58 memory with the board, and are having issues you can't figure out. Ruling out BIOS related bugs would be first thing to check, after confirming no bent CPU socket pins.
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-X58A-UD5-rev-20#support-dl-bios

I'm not sure what you're calling DIMM0? DDR3_1 (first white nearest to CPU) should be the first slot to be used, and only that slot if one stick is to be used/tested. Slots 2 and 4 should not be used at all unless DDR3_1 and DDR3_3 are filled and this would only be dual channel. 
White slots first, and only, until 3 sticks are used for triple channel, then you may use the blue slots, otherwise you can have memory related issues such as you are seeing now, this is by design.


----------



## TLCH723

Can you explain in details why would a pin under high but constant pressure will bent? If a sumo wrestler sit on top of you, you can hardly move. And once the sumo wrestler settles and doesnt move, assuming your bones are strong, your bone wouldnt break. Is only when the sumo wrestler in the act of sitting on you, when force is applied, you have a chance of break a bone. Once the force reach equilibrium it remains in equilibrium until some other force act upon it. This is what I am not understanding.

Yes I checked each stick, each pair, and all three/six together in another system and there were no error. Both the 3x2GB and 6x8GB.

The FH, which I have, is the latest.

I used 0-5 numbering system instead of 1-6 numbering system. Just shift everything by 1.



So last night, I finally have time to take my system out of the case and disconnect everything. Put the motherboard on a cardboard box, change the GPU to something that dont required 6/8pins so I dont have to deal with extra wires, use external fan. I also checked for bent pins while I am at it and found none. And no, I didnt ask anyone else to check since there were any tech savvy people at the time.
First, test a stick of 2GB in the DDR3_3 (using manual naming) and it didnt give me any error. Previously it did in the case.
Second, test the same stick in the DDR3_5 (using manual naming) and it didnt give me any error. Previously it did in the case.
Then, since I was going to bed, I put in the 6 sticks of 8GB and in the morning it gave me errors.
So now, I am testing DDR3_5 and DDR3_6 (using manual naming) using 2 sticks of 2GB and will do the same for DDR3_3 and DDR3_4 (using manual naming).


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

No, if you don't want to believe me I can't help you, I can't explain it anymore than I already have. I will explain your example though, if a Sumo wrestler is sitting on your cracked rib, but it didn't break right when he sat down, it will eventually and usually sooner rather than later.

Sorry for the BIOS confusion, I looked back to see which board you had and missed your UD3R and though your post was *nhphuong*'s that was UD5

Great you attached some images, but where is the several images of the CPU socket pins I've been asking for? Please take from a few angles, thanks!


No memory stick should be used in slots DDR3_2, unless DDR3_1, DDR3_3 and DDR3_4 are filled already.
Memory should only be used in DDR3_5 or DDR3_6 in certain scenarios (last two slots by 24 pin), unless either 1, 3 are filled too (other two white) then you can put one in DDR3_5. 
Or if you are using 4 modules in triple channel and than would be 1, 2, 3, 5 (As labeled)
Or when all slots are filled already and then last blue slot would be DDR3_6 filled with last module. 

Any of the 8GB sticks are going to give you problems unless you set things manually, since they are not designed for X58 chipset (ie 10 year old chipset). 
Mainly the problem settings would be tRFC and tFAW (both would be set too low by auto or XMP for use with X58 chipset, especially tRFC), tRRD may also need loosened auto is apply 6 or 7 by default.
This is due to the default SPD timings would be very different for the modern chipsets those are designed for. Please show me an image of CPU-z SPD tab for one of the 8GB sticks, or AIDA64 SPD with one of them selected (And spread out the value area so I can read all settings)
If you do not have AIDA64, HWinfo64 is free and will be just as good, scroll down so I can see all the profiles and settings on the SPD section for one of the modules. 

And for the 8GB sticks you would also need to adjust voltages as mentioned before, auto will give either too high or too low for QPI/Vtt (you can see current applied QPI/Vtt voltage with Easytune).
I cannot remember if HWINfo will show you this voltage, but I don't think so, BIOS will not show actual (grayed value you see is not applied voltage)


If you do not want to do this, voltage changes and sending images etc, I can't continue to try and help you with these modules.
If this is the case, please test only the 3x2GB sticks in the white slots since those were designed for this board I can help you on those without having to see all that I asked above.


Also, since you are using unsupported CPU in BIOS that has old microcodes in it, I suggest you upgrade to a BIOS with updated CPU microcodes.
Here, I posted updated one with 2015 microcodes in it long ago for someone else here but I can't find the page, so here is new upload (Flash with Qflash or FlashSPI, do not flash with @*BIOS*)
X58A-UD3R-R2-FH-Mod


In the end, it very well could also be a faulty or weaker memory controller in your Xeon vs your old 930, but I bet it can be addressed to stability with proper settings. 
They do have different memory controllers, and different uncore properties too, all this affects how memory runs and memory stability/instability.


----------



## TLCH723

Cracked and bent are two completely different things. You can easily fix a bent blade but not a cracked blade.

For memory, how would you test the slots? Many people, on this forum as well as other places, suggest you test one slot at a time. Thus, after you finished testing DDR3_1, you will only test DDR3_3, then only DDR3_5. Since the board cannot post if the only occupied slot are the evens, you are forced to test 2 slots at a time for the evens, thus DDR3_1 + DDR3_2, DDR3_3 + DDR3_4, and DDR3_5 + DDR3_6.
But what you saying is you can only test DDR3_1, then DDR3_1+DDR3_3, then DDR3_1+DDR3_3+DDR3_5, etc.


Updated:
After testing DDR3_5 + DDR3_6 and DDR3_3 + DDR3_4 with no errors, I put back the 6x8GB and test overnight. Now that after 2 passes, there are still no error. Probably going to leave it to test until I get back home from work.
I am thinking now that maybe the solder on the memory slots are oxidized so when I remove and put back the sticks and moved the slots and make a better connection


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Semantics, and you can fix a cracked blade (?) too, depending on material glue or solder or etc..... show me some images so I can check please. 
I'm trying to help, you seem to be trying to avoid help while asking for help, what gives? Anyway, without checking these images we might spend another few weeks before I finally talk you into it, then once you do we see 2-3 bent pins and it was that all along.
I have seen many people look, double and triple check and see nothing "no bent pins", then show me images and I find several bent pins, or several out of alignment etc.

Testing one slot at a time is difficult on X58 due to how it is designed, if you are wanting to test slots I would first let someone else look at your CPU socket pins  
Then I would follow the manufacturers layout of per module per slot, if you need to test slots 5+6 as labeled, then you must first populate the other slots per the PDF's rules.
So yes, as you mentioned, with X58 and certain slots, you cannot test until after other slots are filled. This is a given due to chipset design specifications. 

Could have been dirty memory gold fingers, clean them all up with some high proof alc and cotton or paper towel then let dry for a few minutes. 
Don't try to clean memory slot pins or you may catch something on them and bend out of place, unless you have very light strength long plastic fiber brush, then you can dip that in alc and clean those too if you wanted.


----------



## TLCH723

I said "You can EASILY fix a bent blade but not a cracked blade." Bent blade - just bent it straight again. Cracked blade - need to reforged. Which one is easier?

You know not everyone has time to keep taking the heatsink off, clean it, reapply paste and attached the heatsink back on. Lets alone take photos of the pins.

Another update:
I have children coming over tomorrow so I put everything back into the case and run memtest. And it failed. Now need to wait until the children are cleared before anymore testing. And no, I did not forget the standoff since the case come with preinstall and cannot be removed


Back to my original question, BESIDE BENT PINS, what other places should I check on the motherboard? None of the caps seems to be leaking or exploded. What other things I should do?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I never mentioned blade at all, you did, take that  For your answer, depends on how good of a forgeman you are, and how fitting your forge is for the task at hand. 
If you are good no one would know and it would be better/stronger than the original and it would be easier since a forgeman would rather do it right than bend it back in a slacking manner.
You have time to keep saying I'm wrong, or how I can't be right, and that's been taking days now, so it's all up to you if you really want to try and solve the issue or not. 
I prefer to start there now, we could have covered that base long ago, especially when you took the board out and took images the other day. 
I am sorry, I do know it can be a hassle to do that, but I've only asked for it once since the beginning.

Aside from bent pins, it can sometimes be pressure used in the heatsink mount, but that's highly unlikely unless you are torqueing things so tight you'd already wonder about that.
Other than those two things, it's almost always settings or incompatibility. Auto is never going to cut it, unless you are using some vanilla 3x2GB kit from back then made for X58, and a compatible CPU.

If it was me, I would show the person helping me try to figure out the issue some images of my CPU socket pins, from a few angles without flash in a brightly lit room. 
Then I would start with the BIOS I posted few posts back, and make some adjustments to settings depending on the memory used, first using only the 3x2GB kit to see if that is stable or not. 
If it is, then we remove it and try different settings with 3 of the 8GB sticks, then after that the next 3x8GB

For me to advise you on settings to try for the 3x8GB test I need to see it's XMP and SPD, preferably in AIDA64 or HWInfo64 if you have both, if not CPU-z and HWInfo64 will be OK

Other things to check on the board itself, make sure none of the caps are bent over (Like pushed aside with graphics card insertion/removal, or cable adjustments, or CD/DVD player.
When you take CPU socket images, check the backside and front of the board near CPU heatsink mount to be sure the PCB has not been scratched or gouged with the mounting hardware (mounting hardware may need to be removed to check)


----------



## Jacor

Hello, I'm looking to find some information about the compatibility of using an x5660 with my application. My system-board is the GIGABYTE GA-EX58-EXTREME motherboard and i have implementation related questions and concerns, but cannot find an owners group here on overclock. Please advise where would be a good place on here to find answer to some X58-Extreme board related questions and concerns.


Thanks for your attention fellow gigabyte customers.
I've also posted a little more detailed query @ https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...l5639-benchmarks-inside-807.html#post27590132
Cheers everyone.


----------



## Blameless

TLCH723 said:


> Can you explain in details why would a pin under high but constant pressure will bent?


The pins are springs with a corner at the tip that is grabs the LGA pad when compressed.

Because neither the board nor the CPU are infinitely stiff, they can warp and the pins can slide out of place or otherwise shift position when pressure is applied, especially if it's applied unevenly.

It's not particularly uncommon for reseating a CPU and remounting a cooler to fix missing memory memory channels or other issues. It's certainly not always the culprit, but as it's fairly simple and easy to do, it's not far down the list on troubleshooting steps.



TLCH723 said:


> Back to my original question, BESIDE BENT PINS, what other places should I check on the motherboard?


Any debris in the slots and any damage to any of the traces on the back of the board, in the vicinity of the DIMM slots or CPU.



Jacor said:


> Hello, I'm looking to find some information about the compatibility of using an x5660 with my application. My system-board is the GIGABYTE GA-EX58-EXTREME motherboard and i have implementation related questions and concerns, but cannot find an owners group here on overclock. Please advise where would be a good place on here to find answer to some X58-Extreme board related questions and concerns.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your attention fellow gigabyte customers.
> I've also posted a little more detailed query @ https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...l5639-benchmarks-inside-807.html#post27590132
> Cheers everyone.


I would make sure you are using the newest firmware first, but your board will likely work with the X5660, though I have not personally tried it.


----------



## TLCH723

HelpDatBIOS - I think you are just reading part of my posts all the time and argue just for the sack of argue. I am not saying you are right or wrong. I am asking you provide details or example of what you saying. You should never believe anyone that cannot explain what they said. But you keep saying the same thing over and over again without explanation. And I provided examples why I dont think it do not work that way. Then you just change the examples from bent to crack and from easiness to better/strength. Now you said it is "always settings or incompatibility" which I said in multi posts saying the voltage and the timing are set manually and rest are auto and that this system have been running for at least couples of years without any problems so it most likely is not a incompatibility issue. Unless my computer had been infected with skynet and decide to ruin my life. Furthermore, I moved the system from case to "bench" and it works. Then put it back to the case and it doesnt work. So how is it setting and incompatibility as I havent changed the setting nor the system, unless the case is not compatbility


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I read all of your posts, several times while replying. You asking me to prove what I suggest to try and help you is a valid method is what's offputting, maybe not correct word there but it's what makes it sound like you do not believe/want my help yet continue to ask.
Today is not my first day, if you don't want or believe my advice on trying to help you, then you can simply say I'm not good enough or smart enough to know how to help. I wont be offended at all, but you will be at a loss.
I keep saying the same thing over and over again because you keep pushing all that aside and we never make progress, so yes I could see how that would look like always the same, because that is where you've forced it to remain so far.

If you know enough to tell me "I don't think it works that way" then you know plenty enough to not be here needing help figuring out the issue. Since you are, that should provide some data. 
The bent/crack ect was only me laughing at your replies and carrying on that funny string of conversation, to me I kept waiting for you to give in and do/check the things I've asked so we can try to make some progress on the issue. 
I though maybe you'd notice you weren't getting anywhere yet.

Setting voltages/timings manually does not mean they are correct/what would work in this case. You changed hardware, this has not been working perfectly for years, maybe a little while yes, but now it's not and so I wanted to help you fix that.
You may be correct, but hardware degrades and the symptoms you mention point to the things I am trying to help you address, that is why I started and have remained there to try and resolve the issues as presented.
To start, we should check CPU socket for bent CPU socket pins, moving forward with anything else first could be a waste of everyone's time, thus that is step one in this instance due to X58 known issues/causes and the symptoms you mentioned.

If it's working fine for you on a bench as mentioned, and is 100% stable outside of the case for long periods of time, then you have solved the problem. 
There is a short or some issue with the mounting to your case or the motherboard tray, find and correct this problem solved if it's really 100% stable at length outside of the case.

Thanks @*Blameless* :thumb:


----------



## TLCH723

I just want to get all the info why would a pin bent under the CPU and heatsink and you didnt make it clear. Newton's first law: An object that is at rest will stay at rest unless a force acts upon it. If I didnt move it why would it bent? I know there are some vibration from the fan and HDD but those are minor under the pressure of the CPU and heatsink. And I hope the Intel engineers have thought about these vibrations during the design of the socket. I dont want to open up the CPU socket area and expose the pin, as they are fragile and dont want to take the risk, unless there is a good reason behind it. 
I dont know who you are, what you are. You can be God, tooth fairy, Bill Gate, Steve Job, some Russian Troll or just anyone. Why should I trust someone until I get all the facts or what you said make sense to me? For example, someone gave an advice of "Jump of the bridge" would you do it? Probably no. But if that someone said "Jump of the bridge. The bridge is only 2 feet from the water and the water is 100 feet deep." Then is a whole different story. That exactly sound fun giving it 100F here.

Probably the last update for awhile since classes are starting soon and need a stable system
Ran Memtest in the case and passed 3 and 1/2 passes. Restart, the overclock protection popup, go into BIOS and detect only 32GB out of 48GB. Set everything to optimized and restart back into the BIOS. Detect all 48GB. Set all the voltage/timing same as the one that passed the memtest. Restart, all 48GB detected, go into memtest and start failing. Did not touch anything hardware wise so seems like hardware degrading or there is a bug moving in my case. Or maybe the PSU but is on a UPS now, the PSU is 2 to 3 years old, and test the PSU in another a bit lower wattage system. But running Prime should use more wattage then memtest, right?


----------



## doyll

@ TLCH723 

You post asking for help, but act like you know all the answers when asked simple questions and ignore requests for specific images to try and identify potential problems. 

If you know so much why did you post asking questions? :thumbsdow

HelpDatBIOS has tried to help you :thumb:.. 

The most obvious possible reasons for a pin that is maybe slightly damaged but still working suddenly not working is flex in the CPU PCB .. possibly caused by heating & cooling expansion &contraction or more likely is cooler base changing load pressure when moving system around.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Some CPU sockets the pressure is so extreme the CPU's PCB bends, that doesn't happen with X58, but it goes to show you there is no "object at rest" in this situation, it's "object under extreme pressure" 
For X58 this is minimum of 100 pounds of force per square inch - 445N /100 lbf and a designed max of 200lbf or 890 N. 

And mainly, why I kept asking, is like I explained, many many many times I've seen people say there is no bent pins I checked and then weeks later after exhausting troubleshooting helped nothing they finally take some pics and there is obvious bent pins.
Sometimes only a few, sometimes many bent pins, but always after people say they looked, they're sure, they double-checked, they're tech friend looked, specialist in town said no bents etc.

If you didn't feel confident opening up the CPU socket to install, uninstall, change out a CPU then you should have said that immediately. I still would have liked to see images, but it would be more understandable at your hesitations, not just that you didn't want to "Waste time checking" 
You don't know me, or "What I am" so don't trust me? What is that, what I am? You were the one here asking for help, I alone was trying to help, yet I might not be worthy or trustworthy enough to help, so you can't show me your CPU socket pins. That's a pretty high horse!
You wanted help, I tried to offer a good starting point, you didn't want it, and obviously didn't need it since you have all the answers, so I guess we are done here. 

And to answer your last question, as long as you don't need me to explain why, no your PSU will not give you memory errors. The amount of passes in memtest is not what you should look at, but overall run time without errors, 12-24+ hours should be plenty to let you know, 2-3 hours or less is not. 
Only faulty memory or incorrect/auto settings due to memory not easily compatible with your system. Meaning it was made long after X58 chipset, and huge overall amount of memory used with auto tRFC/tFAW/tRRD auto voltages etc 
Most X58 BIOS cannot even set tRFC high enough for large amounts of high density memory. Add to that your not adjusting things (voltages, timings) accordingly to alleviate those reasons for instability, which I've tried at length to get started on helping you with.
It was stable before, possibly because it was running in a downclocked state or in fail safe mode and you didn't notice or something, I am unsure, but with that type of memory (8GB modules, not made for X58 =SPD/XMP incorrect values for this chipset) 
and that overall amount of memory I can't see it being stable for anyone on auto. And yes, Prime "can" use more wattage than memtest, depending on what settings you use.

You've got to learn to have more faith in the community here! You've been here a long time so you should know by now we're all here to help and there is no trolls here causing damage to peoples computers by giving wrong advice sitting back laughing 

Hope you do well in your classes and have fun while you learn too (Seriously)! :specool:

Thanks @*doyll* :thumb:


----------



## mkeebler

*set of 6 ram spacing*

I have a set of 6 Kingston HyperX T1 24G and just wondering if these need specific placement in the 6 slots? I have had them running (semi) successively with a few random crashes/freezing here and there, but recently noticed it happening a bit more frequently and with BSOD error sometimes. I tried swapping a few around yesterday and it appeared to run more stable but I was unable to identify any type of specific numbering on them to denote a specific order.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

6 slots, six memory modules, no mistakes can be made there  What BSOD are you getting, last four digits? If you do not know, you can check the event viewer logs, go to windows logs, system and then filter for ID 1001 

What is the stock voltage for those sticks, and what speeds are you running them at? 
What did you set QPI/Vtt voltage to? For 24GB in general, you should set something manual and not use Auto, it all depends on the memory speeds/timings and how strong your CPU IMC is.
I would start stability testing at maybe 1.2, then go up as needed, may need 1.25-1.35+ for full stability again depending on speed/timings and your particular CPU they are all different some weak some strong IMC


----------



## Spitonite

Hi guys.

I just get the ga-x58a-ud5 motherboard to replace my ga-ex58-ud5. I just wanted to ask a few questions about this newer mobo and I will be very gratefull for any help.

1) The main question is, if it will run my x5675 xeon with f7 bios. (thats the bios actually on the mobo) On ex58-ud5 im running this CPU on f13j. On Gigabyte site with bios downloads for x58a-ud5 is anything newer, than f4 saying BETA bios, so idk if I should update it, or to leave it as it is and it will run and OC my X5675 without any problems like the older mobo.

2) is it worthy to use the marvel sata 6gb port? I have seen some benchmarks showing the marvel is actually slower than the intel 3gb, transfering anything but large files... (maybe it si good just for storage HDD, with main system SSD beying on intel 3gb sata, idk.)

Thanks for any help and im sorry, if this problems were discussed here before. I cant read all the almost 400 pages at once


----------



## nhphuong

Spitonite said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I just get the ga-x58a-ud5 motherboard to replace my ga-ex58-ud5. I just wanted to ask a few questions about this newer mobo and I will be very gratefull for any help.
> 
> 1) The main question is, if it will run my x5675 xeon with f7 bios. (thats the bios actually on the mobo) On ex58-ud5 im running this CPU on f13j. On Gigabyte site with bios downloads for x58a-ud5 is anything newer, than f4 saying BETA bios, so idk if I should update it, or to leave it as it is and it will run and OC my X5675 without any problems like the older mobo.
> 
> 2) is it worthy to use the marvel sata 6gb port? I have seen some benchmarks showing the marvel is actually slower than the intel 3gb, transfering anything but large files... (maybe it si good just for storage HDD, with main system SSD being on intel 3gb sata, idk.)
> 
> Thanks for any help and im sorry, if this problems were discussed here before. I cant read all the almost 400 pages at once


Hi there, I'm using the same one as yours now. Don't worry, mine even runs with a modified bios f8b which added several new firmwares from tweaktown. Everything is fine and OC stable @4GHz. (https://valid.x86.fr/i07jgn)
About the Marvel sata 6gb port, unlike many other criticism on the internet, mine runs perfectly stable without any issue for a long time. The only drawback is its Random speed which falls behind the native intel SATA 2 about 20-30%. I've switched to the SATA 2 because for an OS storage, random read speed matter most. Another reason is the samsung magician tool for my SSD wouldn't recognize any disk if it connects through the Marvel port -> I need its ram caching feature.
Have fun with it mate!


----------



## Scrimstar

Hello, I may have messed up by resetting cmos
I used @BIOS tool to update my mobo from FA revision to FH revision, But I got constant detecting RAM errors, causing 4 reboots before loading into windows. I decided to hard reset cmos, by turning off power and pressing clr cmos button for a minute, then turn on and reset cmos again. 
It booted before I reset cmos, and windows was working. Tried doing 1 RAM and 2 RAM with different RAM models, but still the same motherboard lights. I am not sure what the lights mean. I am now leaving the motherboard battery out for a little bit. I really don't want to reinstall the CPU with my old i7 930, update bios, and then reinstall x5650... 

UPDATE: I installed the i7 930, same exact issue :'(

Any suggestions to remedy? No post screen, no keyboard lighting up. 

Gigabyte UD3r Rev 1.7
X5650

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-EX58-UD3R-rev-17#support-dl-bios


----------



## TLCH723

Scrimstar said:


> Hello, I may have messed up by resetting cmos
> I used @BIOS tool to update my mobo from FA revision to FH revision, But I got constant detecting RAM errors, causing 4 reboots before loading into windows. I decided to hard reset cmos, by turning off power and pressing clr cmos button for a minute, then turn on and reset cmos again.
> It booted before I reset cmos, and windows was working. Tried doing 1 RAM and 2 RAM with different RAM models, but still the same motherboard lights. I am not sure what the lights mean. I am now leaving the motherboard battery out for a little bit. I really don't want to reinstall the CPU with my old i7 930, update bios, and then reinstall x5650...
> 
> UPDATE: I installed the i7 930, same exact issue :'(
> 
> Any suggestions to remedy? No post screen, no keyboard lighting up.
> 
> Gigabyte UD3r Rev 1.7
> X5650
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-EX58-UD3R-rev-17#support-dl-bios


I have the same problem. I was doing 6x8GB until couples months ago and stop working. People said to check for bent pins but I doubt thats your problem.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You need to google how to force dual BIOS recovery for gigabyte boards, there is a few methods, keep at it and you will get it. If not, order CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 test clip cable, so you can reprogram main BIOS. @BIOS may have killed your BIOS (Not fried, just badly programmed. Possibly not though, since it booted to windows for you once after the @BIOS flash.

Do you have your memory in the correct slots now? White slots only when using 1-3 modules. I did see your image, with one stick in a correct slot, so if it's still there or middle white slot that's OK.


It could also be fail safe compatibility issue with your graphics card (fail safe is loaded when you clear CMOS, until you load optimized again). Try another older graphics card or PCI card if you have one, and try other slots too, to rule out this issue.


----------



## ezveedub

FYI if anyone here is still around, but does anyone still have a Hybrid SILENT-PIPE 2 laying around for the UD7 mobo they're not using?? I can't locate mine in all the old boxes I have and I'm looking for one now if anyone has it laying around. I pulled my UD7 X58 mobo back out to use a Xeon CPU and need it for an air cooled setup. It was supplied with the X58A UD7 & UD9 mobos.


----------



## chungsteroonie

*Memory Overclock help needed*

Hello,

I just put together a GA-X58A-UD5 (rev. 2.0) build with an intel X5680 CPU at 4.4Ghz with ff3 bios on the motherboard. I am having a really hard time getting the memory to work "normally". I am using 3x8GB of Kingston HyperX DDR3 rated at 1860Mhz and cannot for the life of me get it to run any faster than 1400Mhz at 8 8 8 24. I just pulled the RAM kit out of another X58 system (Asus P6X58D-E) running smoothly at 1950Mhz. I have the VTT pushed all the way out to 1.331V and do not want to make the next jump to 1.355V as that seems to be the tipping point for damage from what I read.

I am not an expert on memory settings and have only adjusted the primary 4 timings. The rest of the options are "auto" except for 1T command rate selected manually. Is there something else I should be looking at? Or are these boards just plain sensitive to memory types. I don't think I'm going for anything really crazy.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gorki

Scrimstar said:


> Hello, I may have messed up by resetting cmos
> I used @*BIOS* tool to update my mobo from FA revision to FH revision, But I got constant detecting RAM errors, causing 4 reboots before loading into windows. I decided to hard reset cmos, by turning off power and pressing clr cmos button for a minute, then turn on and reset cmos again.
> It booted before I reset cmos, and windows was working. Tried doing 1 RAM and 2 RAM with different RAM models, but still the same motherboard lights. I am not sure what the lights mean. I am now leaving the motherboard battery out for a little bit. I really don't want to reinstall the CPU with my old i7 930, update bios, and then reinstall x5650...
> 
> UPDATE: I installed the i7 930, same exact issue :'(
> 
> Any suggestions to remedy? No post screen, no keyboard lighting up.
> 
> Gigabyte UD3r Rev 1.7
> X5650
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-EX58-UD3R-rev-17#support-dl-bios


 Did you by any chance swap your cpu before that? I ask because if you are, there is big possibility that you put too much pressure on your cpu block and cause some bends on mbo ram contacts that could cause this?
Also, just for heads up, be very careful about cpu socket pins alignment when you swap cpus.  





chungsteroonie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just put together a GA-X58A-UD5 (rev. 2.0) build with an intel X5680 CPU at 4.4Ghz with ff3 bios on the motherboard. I am having a really hard time getting the memory to work "normally". I am using 3x8GB of Kingston HyperX DDR3 rated at 1860Mhz and cannot for the life of me get it to run any faster than 1400Mhz at 8 8 8 24. I just pulled the RAM kit out of another X58 system (Asus P6X58D-E) running smoothly at 1950Mhz. I have the VTT pushed all the way out to 1.331V and do not want to make the next jump to 1.355V as that seems to be the tipping point for damage from what I read.
> 
> I am not an expert on memory settings and have only adjusted the primary 4 timings. The rest of the options are "auto" except for 1T command rate selected manually. Is there something else I should be looking at? Or are these boards just plain sensitive to memory types. I don't think I'm going for anything really crazy.
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


 You tried from start by loading fail/safe settings and working your way up? What about other setting?


----------



## ezveedub

Anyone here have luck with modded bios F9D for the X58A-UD7 Rev 1? I was running F8 bios forever with my old I7 960 and switched for a Xeon W3690 which runs fine...tried the F9a bios, the one Gigabyte site and then flashed it to F9D from the modded bios forums and I noticed it works fine, BUT intermittently when booted from cold start, it powers up briefly (quick power light up and shut off- like 1/2 second or 1 second only), then it’s off...hit power again and it comes in and trips the backup bios to reflash the main bios and kills the F9 series bios if used...of course my backup bios was F7 (smaller bios and needs Qflash in Windows to flash back to F8-easier way to get it back for me). I have since reflashed the backup bios to F8 since it always worked, but just seeing if I missing something with F9 series bios not working reliably for anyone else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ezveedub

Old X58A-UD7 is back up to life on water cooling again with W3690 at 4.6Ghz testing now. Seems solid at 4.4Ghz no problem for a few weeks/months now. Also running 1.25v DDR3 G.Skill Sniper 12Gb. Running it now with a GVX1080 I got recently instead of the GTX1070. Found some slightly "patched" F9A bios for spectre/meltdown also. 

https://valid.x86.fr/pqglnq

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18966559


----------



## Camo5

Hey all,

I've just inherited my brother's old computer - i've overclocked it with 2x4gb 1066 and i7 950 to 4.07 ghz, 192 bclk
Was having problems booting modded factorio only to find out they no longer support 32-bit, so wanted to upgrade the CPU.

Will I need to flash a new bios if I get a W3690 as an upgrade? Is there a better option I could use?

Mobo is x58A-UD3R Rev 1.0

Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Camo5 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> I've just inherited my brother's old computer - i've overclocked it with 2x4gb 1066 and i7 950 to 4.07 ghz, 192 bclk
> 
> Was having problems booting modded factorio only to find out they no longer support 32-bit, so wanted to upgrade the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Will I need to flash a new bios if I get a W3690 as an upgrade? Is there a better option I could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo is x58A-UD3R Rev 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




For Xeon W3690, you have to use at the F6 bios or higher. Most of the i7 9xx series X processors usually are more money. 

You should run 3 or 6 sticks of DDR3 also to have triple channel. You can find usually triple channel 1600 sets for sale on eBay as some still have it laying around. I still have DDR3 sticks laying around, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camo5

Do you think the f8b bios will work?

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-SLIC-2-1-request-for-Modded-Gigabyte-GA-X58A-UD3R-Rev-1-0-F8A

I'm having a hard time tracking down what I need to use and am worried about bricking with a larger bios install. I only ever updated a bios once, and that was for my laptop and took 2 days .-.

Will the 2 sticks I have still work? Or does it need to be triple channel? is there a limit? is it better to have 6x2gb or 3x4gb?


----------



## ezveedub

** The &quot;Official&quot; Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R/UD5/UD7/UD9 Owner's Club **



Camo5 said:


> Do you think the f8b bios will work?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-SLIC-2-1-request-for-Modded-Gigabyte-GA-X58A-UD3R-Rev-1-0-F8A
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time tracking down what I need to use and am worried about bricking with a larger bios install. I only ever updated a bios once, and that was for my laptop and took 2 days .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 2 sticks I have still work? Or does it need to be triple channel? is there a limit? is it better to have 6x2gb or 3x4gb?




I would first change the bios battery to make sure its not weak, as that will cause all kinds of issues. Second, download @BIOS app from Gigabyte, as the latest bios files are larger and has to be at F8 or higher to use the later bios files. I’ve used it in Windows 10 with no issues. I get the official file from Gigabyte first and flash it. Then it’s stable, flash the backup bios chip. It should be a dual bios mobo and I have had issues where I was running F7 on my UD7 for years and then went to F8, but if the mobo has a OC failure in boot, it will trigger the back up bios to flash the main and you’ll get rolled back to the old bios. It happened to me a few times when debugging my setup. Once the setup is good and you’ve flashed the backup bios, then try a newer bios or modded one. I try to keep the same bios on both chips, as it seems it will always flash back to an old bios if any boot failures or overclock fails.

As for memory, it will run in dual channel, but triple channel will be better of course. I would run it first to make sure the mobo is good before getting more DDR3. Also, some modded bios are not always perfect, so keep that in mind. That’s why I test with official Gigabyte bios before messing with modded ones. I would run three 4gb DDR3 sticks for triple channel. don’t really need more than 12Gb if memory. You can run six sticks of 2Gb or 4gb DDR also, may not overclock as well as three sticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camo5

So, downloaded and ran @BIOS, turns out I had a REV 2.0 board. bios updated perfectly! windows hates everything abaout it... .-. currently on a black screen after it said preparing to repair after getting an inaccessible disk error and switching from IDE to AHCI mode, and that's where it's stuck atm.

Tempted to restart again, but not sure what to do now, with a blank screen...did I f up?

EDIT:

After playing with more bios settings, turning off force sata controller update, and setting the SSD to boot first, windows has started normally and all is well, sitting at a comfortable 4 GHZ. I think this mobo is now ready for a new shiny 64 bit cpu


----------



## ezveedub

Camo5 said:


> So, downloaded and ran @BIOS, turns out I had a REV 2.0 board. bios updated perfectly! windows hates everything abaout it... .-. currently on a black screen after it said preparing to repair after getting an inaccessible disk error and switching from IDE to AHCI mode, and that's where it's stuck atm.
> 
> Tempted to restart again, but not sure what to do now, with a blank screen...did I f up?


If you have a Rev 2 mobo, you need to get the correct bios for it. If you turn on the computer and kill the power and restart it again, the backup bios should kick in after 1-2 times, maybe 3 times of doing that and reflash the old bios back. Or flash it from bios menu. I suggest you check the files and mobo Rev you are using carefully, as wrong bios is the easiest way to brick a mobo and make it a paperweight. 

....also, what OS are you using? Win10 can be a bit finicky with Intel AHCI drivers, as I had loaded older ones for my install and stripped the ones from the Win10 image out. You need to install the OS with AHCI enabled in bios first with the one HHD/SSD connected that the OS will go on.
.


----------



## Camo5

That's what I had done - set ahci mode with just the ssd. After the bios update I had forgotten to set that back since my profiles were removed because new bios - everything is working properly now and I just scored a 1450 on cinebench R20 

Should I splurge on a w3690 or just throw $30 at it with a w3670?


----------



## ezveedub

Camo5 said:


> That's what I had done - set ahci mode with just the ssd. After the bios update I had forgotten to set that back since my profiles were removed because new bios - everything is working properly now and I just scored a 1450 on cinebench R20
> 
> 
> 
> Should I splurge on a w3690 or just throw $30 at it with a w3670?




I don’t see W3670 listed....not sure if it will work, as it doesn’t come up on any of the supported list for Gigabyte old X58 mobo....I noticed that even I was checking mine mono a few months ago. Did you flash the backup bios with the current one you’re using?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camo5

I don't believe I set up any sort of dual bios - but the computer has been restarted a few times with no indication of reverting back, so that's good enough for me!!

all I can tell is it's using version FH, so I'm hoping it doesn't become some sort of issue. That being said, it's amazing that intel originally had 6 core processors only to go away from it.

Perhaps I can settle for the xeon w3680 then, as it's only $43

EDIT:

Got the w3680, and overclocked it.


Managed 4.4 ghz at 1.375v,
191 bclk, x23 mult, x19 uncore, x6 ram,
got a wonderful cinebench score of 2106 and 287 (single)
Hasn't crashed or stuttered really on me yet, so i'm keeping it this way ;D

Temps peak around 78 C (66 F ambient) on the corsair H80 with an EF4 vardar in pull

$45 well spent, i'd say. Only thing it can upgrade now is with 3x8gb ECC ram and a 2070


----------



## Zetren

What size thermal pads are required for the VRMs and southbridge on the GA-EX58-UD5? I know that thermal paste should be used on the northbridge.


----------



## ezveedub

Zetren said:


> What size thermal pads are required for the VRMs and southbridge on the GA-EX58-UD5? I know that thermal paste should be used on the northbridge.




They are usually 1.0mm, but I would take them off and measure them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zetren

For the record a Gigabyte rep got back to me and said the GA-EX58-UD5 VRM and southbridge thermal pad size is 1.0mm


----------



## Zetren

Does the GA-EX58-UD5 support XMP profiles?


----------



## yeliyayue

Here's a screen of my x58a-ud3r with a w3670 running a xmp profile in triple channel.

that should answer a few questions 

https://prnt.sc/p8xavk

Edit: I should note that the stock bios worked fine, unless i went into the overclock screen. it would freeze and i would have to restart :/ After updating to latest bios(fh with @BIOS) I've had zero issues.


----------



## yeliyayue

Camo5 said:


> I don't believe I set up any sort of dual bios - but the computer has been restarted a few times with no indication of reverting back, so that's good enough for me!!
> 
> all I can tell is it's using version FH, so I'm hoping it doesn't become some sort of issue. That being said, it's amazing that intel originally had 6 core processors only to go away from it.
> 
> Perhaps I can settle for the xeon w3680 then, as it's only $43
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Got the w3680, and overclocked it.
> 
> 
> Managed 4.4 ghz at 1.375v,
> 191 bclk, x23 mult, x19 uncore, x6 ram,
> got a wonderful cinebench score of 2106 and 287 (single)
> Hasn't crashed or stuttered really on me yet, so i'm keeping it this way ;D
> 
> Temps peak around 78 C (66 F ambient) on the corsair H80 with an EF4 vardar in pull
> 
> $45 well spent, i'd say. Only thing it can upgrade now is with 3x8gb ECC ram and a 2070



Did you try out that ECC Ram? i couldnt get it to work with stock bios, havent tried again since updating to FH.


----------



## rootmoto

Running Xeon X5675 @4.6GHz and 3.6GHz Uncore with 200MHz BCLK.

http://valid.x86.fr/ifd6e3


----------



## Noob256

Hi everyone,

i was surprised to yet see an active and nice community around this board series. Pretty cool! 

I finally assembled some more or less leftover parts to my X58 UD-5 (Rev 1) which had been serving me faithfully until i finally upgraded to a Skylake 6700k. 

Now the Westmere X5670 i Ebay´ed a while ago looks alright. But what worries me is the power draw that HWInfo shows during Cinebench. 560 Watts seems a bit much... ?! Is that a somewhat legit figure or does HWInfo mess up there? I am a little worried.

Thanks in advance for any qualified feedback. 

My system/settings:
Gigabyte X58A-UD5 Rev 1, Bios F7 
Xeon X5670 (air cooled by EKL Alpenföhn Atlas)
Corsair AX750 PSU
6x2 GB Corsair XMS CL7 (CR 1)
Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
197x22 @ 1,368 VCore Bios set (apparently turns out as 1,328 V both in CPUZ and HWInfo)
LLC Lvl 1 
VTT 1,315
ICH Values: Manually keyed in default values just to be safe
Rest of the Voltages set to AUTO (should i customize them? forgot most of the X58 OC stuff and i miss clunk.co.uk which had a very nice topic on OCing this board back in the day)


See* Powers* -> *CPU MAX *(my Coffe Lake CPU doesnt have this tab anymore somehow) in HWInfo ...


----------



## Noob256

Ok, since there was no qualified Intel to be found on the estimated consumption of this platform during OC i ordered a device to measure myself, so here the results (whole System power consumption):

*System Powered Off : **2, 7 Watts*

*Windows 7 Desktop* (6 x 4,33 GHZ)* : 148 Watts*

*Resident Evil II Remake* Racoon City Zombie Infestation (GTX 1070 pretty much maxed out)* : 240 Watts*

*Cinebench R15 Multicore* (exactly 1000 points Kappa)* : 275 Watts*

Conclusion: All not that worrysome. Although those 12 year old VRMs are pulling a fine load... 

System (sorry no proper export sheet):
Gigabyte X58a-UD5 (Rev1)
Xeon X5670 (@ 197 BCLK x 22, 1,328 VCore)
6x2 GB Corsair XMS 1600 (@ 15xx CL7 CR1)
Alpenföhn Atlas
Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB
WD Velociraptor 300 GB
Corsair AX - 750 Watts PSU
Audiotrak Prodigy HD 2 
Cooltek G 3 Case (allows for fan directly behind CPU VRMs)

Bios set voltages:
Loadline-Calibration : Level 1
CPU VCore : 1.36875 V (the actual value appears much lower)
QPI/VTT Voltage : 1,315 V
IOH Core : 1,1 V
ICH I/O : 1,5 V

Godspeed everyone!


----------



## doyll

Noob256 said:


> Ok, since there was no qualified Intel to be found on the estimated consumption of this platform during OC i ordered a device to measure myself, so here the results (whole System power consumption):
> 
> *System Powered Off : **2, 7 Watts*
> 
> *Windows 7 Desktop* (6 x 4,33 GHZ)* : 148 Watts*
> 
> *Resident Evil II Remake* Racoon City Zombie Infestation (GTX 1070 pretty much maxed out)* : 240 Watts*
> 
> *Cinebench R15 Multicore* (exactly 1000 points Kappa)* : 275 Watts*
> 
> Conclusion: All not that worrysome. Although those 12 year old VRMs are pulling a fine load...
> 
> System (sorry no proper export sheet):
> Gigabyte X58a-UD5 (Rev1)
> Xeon X5670 (@ 197 BCLK x 22, 1,328 VCore)
> 6x2 GB Corsair XMS 1600 (@ 15xx CL7 CR1)
> Alpenföhn Atlas
> Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
> Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB
> WD Velociraptor 300 GB
> Corsair AX - 750 Watts PSU
> Audiotrak Prodigy HD 2
> Cooltek G 3 Case (allows for fan directly behind CPU VRMs)
> 
> Bios set voltages:
> Loadline-Calibration : Level 1
> CPU VCore : 1.36875 V (the actual value appears much lower)
> QPI/VTT Voltage : 1,315 V
> IOH Core : 1,1 V
> ICH I/O : 1,5 V
> 
> Godspeed everyone!


I assume that wattage is for entire computer? As in monitoring power consumed by computer's PSU?


----------



## resxwni01

I would like a bios mod for gigabyte x58a ud3r rev 1.0 trying to get nvme ssd pci-e can not get bios to see samsung 950 pro


----------



## ComansoRowlett

Hey, been trying to look around with no luck. But I have an X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 and an X5680 on the latest bios (was bought this way so F9A), it boots and all but whenever I try to change any settings the system just kicks in the "OC fail" protection. Trying to flash to an older bios but the board says the file size is incompatible, tried in windows on windows 7 (64 bit) and the software says it is also incompatible even though I got the flashing tool from the windows 7 64bit section. Was wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of which bios would be best, and how to flash it.

Thanks.


----------



## BOBKOC

ComansoRowlett said:


> I try to change any settings the system just kicks in the "OC fail" protection.


If your memory frequency= BCLK*10(X56** not work over 10)&Uncore=20 try System Memory Multiplier(SPD)=18 or Uncore≠20 at other times.


----------



## ComansoRowlett

BOBKOC said:


> If your memory frequency= BCLK*10(X56** not work over 10)&Uncore=20 try System Memory Multiplier(SPD)=18 or Uncore≠20 at other times.


I managed to find a way to force flash the bios, F7 works just fine with the X5680 now. Although it still complains if you change too much stuff at once, if you change stuff like one or two things at a time it'll allow it. Can see why it's not on the official support list now.


----------



## ezveedub

resxwni01 said:


> I would like a bios mod for gigabyte x58a ud3r rev 1.0 trying to get nvme ssd pci-e can not get bios to see samsung 950 pro




Have to check over on Tweaktown modded bios section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ezveedub

ComansoRowlett said:


> I managed to find a way to force flash the bios, F7 works just fine with the X5680 now. Although it still complains if you change too much stuff at once, if you change stuff like one or two things at a time it'll allow it. Can see why it's not on the official support list now.




Did you try F8 bios? They changed the bios file size from F7 to F8 and higher, so trying to roll back past F8 will give an error on bios file size, so you have to manually flash it. Since these mobos are way past EOL, you won’t see any official support list updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m4shroom

Hi guys after I bought x5675 decided to upgrade my rams too.my board ex58-ud5 rev1(this board has only one rev !!!) currently using 3x2gb corsair xms 3 1600 mhz ram.

I have found local deal 2x8 gb patroit viper ram dualkit

Does it fit to my board ? Is ıt good ? to use in triple channel maybe I add another one later .Or could you recommend me ram from aliexpress ?_? thx for your helps already..


----------



## rbtree1

Haven't visited here in ages. Had a house fire over a year ago, so the upgrade to my 2nd X58 was on hold It's the UDR3 2.0--or was..as I think I bricked it while installing the fan on a hyper 212 which was now mated to a new to me x5680. Dropped a long screw on the mb and forgot about it. It powers up, lights on, fans work but no signal to monitor, keyboard, mouse. Tried all the normal diagnostics, reseating everything, just 1 ramstick, no luck, even tried the old CPU. Anyone have any ideas? No si9ng of smoke, or damage to the MB. The circuit area near the CMOS batter is where the screw took up residence...Poop on me for forgetting about it!

Anyhow, there's a few on ebay.. mostly UDR3's, one is Rev 1.0 rather than 2.0 and currently bidding way low. If there's no hope for the one I bricked, should I bid on that one?

My old PC is a P6T, which I built in 2010, then added an x5670 a few years ago, and, of course, newer GPU's..and an SSD boot drive,of course. Handles 3 more HDD's, and a couple 8tb USB3 drives via an add-on USB 3 card. I'm a photographer so have gobs of big HDD's!

I also have a Rzen 1600x PC, which also survived the fire, which makes 3..till I bricked the 2nd X58 box.... While I was "homeless", I built a 2700x PC, which purrs like a baby, but the old X58's do the job....

Hope some of you gurus read this whining treatise, and can offer some advice!!!

Image was shot at 5 am Thursday am, high in eastern Washington... Not my best Milky Way capture..


----------



## albio5

I just wanted to drop a note here that on my GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.0, I was able to install a Xeon 5680 after updating the bios to F8A. It would not work with bios F1.


----------



## rbtree1

Thank you! I'll try that! I just checked, as I thought I'd double checked whether I'd bricked the MB by reinstalling the i7 930 that was in it, but no, I'd put a x5670 in it that I'd bought for it... So, I'll give this a go. 

Hoping it works, as then, I'll have a 930 to try to sell for $10 or more on ebay, and the 5670, which should be 20-25....


----------



## David Carey

Hello 
First time here . I have a Gigabyte Ga-x58a ud3r rev 1 which i would like to upgrade the bios to F6 . F4 and F5 work but only recognise 4 GB of memory , whereas F6 recognises all 4 modules totalling 8GB . The problem is I cannot get past the "starting windows" screen where is hangs . Cannot use safe mode or any other option . Any ideas on how to rectify this problem would be appreciated . F7 and F8 throw up a incorrect file size error .


----------



## Little Steven

Hello!
I have a ga-ex58-ud4p with a i7 920. I would like to upgrade it to a 6-cores xeon but all the comments i have rad said I couldn't pass 150 BLK and i would have problems with reset. Have anyone put a x56xx in this mb with success?
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Old Guy

"Hello! I have a ga-ex58-ud4p with a i7 920. I would like to upgrade it to a 6-cores xeon but all the comments i have rad said I couldn't pass 150 BLK and i would have problems with reset. Have anyone put a x56xx in this mb with success?
Thank you so much for your help! "

Hi Little Steven. I don't know if it helps you, but I had a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (rev 2) - Socket LGA 1366 running Windows 7 Pro with a six core Xeon W3680 and it ran just fine. In recent years Windows 7 got very unstable even after a clean install. Fairly frequent BSOD but that was related to either OS issues or unrelated hardware issues (maybe a corrupted SSD). I was forced to start using a different Windows 10 computer and the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R build is sitting in the corner unused for the moment. I haven't had time to see if it will run in Windows 10 or some Linux distro. In any case that MOBO and Xeon played nice for years.


----------



## ezveedub

Old Guy said:


> "Hello! I have a ga-ex58-ud4p with a i7 920. I would like to upgrade it to a 6-cores xeon but all the comments i have rad said I couldn't pass 150 BLK and i would have problems with reset. Have anyone put a x56xx in this mb with success?
> Thank you so much for your help! "
> 
> Hi Little Steven. I don't know if it helps you, but I had a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (rev 2) - Socket LGA 1366 running Windows 7 Pro with a six core Xeon W3680 and it ran just fine. In recent years Windows 7 got very unstable even after a clean install. Fairly frequent BSOD but that was related to either OS issues or unrelated hardware issues (maybe a corrupted SSD). I was forced to start using a different Windows 10 computer and the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R build is sitting in the corner unused for the moment. I haven't had time to see if it will run in Windows 10 or some Linux distro. In any case that MOBO and Xeon played nice for years.


If it’s anything like my X58a-UD7, I ran a W3680 on it with Windows 10 and it ran fine. I did however use Windows 10 with some chipset/sata controller drivers from the last Intel supported driver version added in, instead of native Win10 drivers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TLCH723

Little Steven said:


> Hello!
> I have a ga-ex58-ud4p with a i7 920. I would like to upgrade it to a 6-cores xeon but all the comments i have rad said I couldn't pass 150 BLK and i would have problems with reset. Have anyone put a x56xx in this mb with success?
> Thank you so much for your help!


Maybe you need to jump to 180+ BLK since some x58 boards have a blackhole between 150 and 180


----------



## Akimiya

Hello, I hoped to find someone with experience with GA-X58A-UD5 (rev.2) and upgrading RAM to 3x8GB sticks? Were there any issues and would it work running 1600MHz?

Board is a bit old and I'm not sure if i will have problems doing so and I am not fully decided which I want to buy as likely any 9-9-9-24 or 1600MHz would satisfy me (random candidates are using 3 of either CML16GX3M2A1600C9, CMY32GX3M4A1600C9, F3-1600C9D-16GAR). If possible I'd be curious what RAM models you guys used to get to 24GB?

Otherwise I also plan to overclock my Intel i7-930 to maybe 3.8-4GHz, trying to stay around 65°C though here I will need to check how much my Prolimatech Genesis will be able to cool down. I am a beginner at OC and even though I read plenty guides I welcome any tips there.


----------



## BOBKOC

Akimiya said:


> what RAM models you guys used to get to 24GB?


 all 8GB 2R(Dual Ranks). + change 930 to x5660/X5670


----------



## Akimiya

Thanks for the answer!
Was also considering that specific Corsair Vengeance RAM - good to know that those 8GB sticks work (even though it is not the exact same mobo version).


----------



## TLCH723

Akimiya said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> Was also considering that specific Corsair Vengeance RAM - good to know that those 8GB sticks work (even though it is not the exact same mobo version).


Maybe you can look into server RAM since they are cheaper


----------



## Akimiya

Thanks, but here my main concern was that the mobo is quite old and I was not sure if it will recognize or work with the bigger (=newer) RAM sticks.

One thing I was surprised is that BOBKOC seems to use more then 24GB even though the manual says that support is for up to 24GB only. So I now intend to buy 4 sticks of RAM and try them out.

For the rest I'm just happy to get some references of what models people are using, since my only criteria is any reasonably quick 8GB RAM sticks, usable with an overclocked CPU on the GA-X58A-UD5.


----------



## BOBKOC

Akimiya said:


> So I now intend to buy 4 sticks of RAM and try them out


 Just in case, 4x8Gb(or 4x?Gb) is worse for 3channel Vs 3х8Gb or 2х4Gb+2х8Gb
+ [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## Akimiya

BOBKOC said:


> Just in case, 4x8Gb(or 4x?Gb) is worse for 3channel Vs 3х8Gb or 2х4Gb+2х8Gb
> + [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


In the end I ordered three of Corsair Vengeance, one 2x8Gb CML16GX3M2A1600C9 and 1x8Gb CML8GX3M1A1600C9. The 4x8Gb pack was 9-10-9-27 and I thought that just 3-channel should be better for OC. Would it have been better to go 4x8Gb (3-channel or dual channel then)?

Anyway, I am still waiting for delivery so can't say if anything worked.


----------



## BOBKOC

Akimiya said:


> Would it have been better to go


 3х8Gb = optimum or 6х8GB=maximum


----------



## test51

hello , i have a old GA-EX58-UD3R (rev. 1.6) Overview | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global and i want to know if suports 8gb ram sticks and frequency at 2400mhz .. like this one F3-2400C10D-16GTX-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. i have now on this system only 3 gb and core i7 920 and i need some upgrade for better performanche on google chrome and some light games i know is old system.. but i hope with some upgrade will come back to life. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Akimiya

What is the latest BIOS for GA-X58A-UD5 (rev.1)? I can't remember if I ever updated it but my 6TB drives work well and CPU-Z shows Award Software International Inc. Version F1, Date 16.12.2009. If the version is right I should not have support for the 3TB+ drives, not sure if I did something to make them work otherwise..

Should I even try to update though?

Edit: I had the rev.1 of the board. Also all links in the main post with the BIOS infos are dead.


----------



## DooM3

test51 said:


> hello , i have a old GA-EX58-UD3R (rev. 1.6) Overview | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global and i want to know if suports 8gb ram sticks and frequency at 2400mhz .. like this one F3-2400C10D-16GTX-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. i have now on this system only 3 gb and core i7 920 and i need some upgrade for better performanche on google chrome and some light games i know is old system.. but i hope with some upgrade will come back to life. Thanks in Advance


it is difficult to find 2400 memory for this platform, Kingston HyperX Savage 4 gb are somehow compatible.














I leave a link for the 8 gb modules



https://www.nexthardware.com/Reviews/hyperx-savage-2400mhz-32gb-959/2/


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

test51 said:


> hello , i have a old GA-EX58-UD3R (rev. 1.6) Overview | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global and i want to know if suports 8gb ram sticks and frequency at 2400mhz .. like this one F3-2400C10D-16GTX-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. i have now on this system only 3 gb and core i7 920 and i need some upgrade for better performanche on google chrome and some light games i know is old system.. but i hope with some upgrade will come back to life. Thanks in Advance


Get a 6c/12t Xeon (W3680 or similar) and the cheapest 'fast' ram you can find that works with the board. I think 2400mhz/2133mhz ram is usually too expensive for what it is these days. If you do find a good price on fast ram though, go for it!

An X5650 (the cheapest 6 core Xeon for X58) should work for the board as well (I have one in the newer revision of the UD3R, both of which have identical CPU support listings [which the X5650 is absent from]).


----------



## test51

DooM3 said:


> it is difficult to find 2400 memory for this platform, Kingston HyperX Savage 4 gb are somehow compatible.
> 
> View attachment 2468256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave a link for the 8 gb modules
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nexthardware.com/Reviews/hyperx-savage-2400mhz-32gb-959/2/





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Get a 6c/12t Xeon (W3680 or similar) and the cheapest 'fast' ram you can find that works with the board. I think 2400mhz/2133mhz ram is usually too expensive for what it is these days. If you do find a good price on fast ram though, go for it!
> 
> An X5650 (the cheapest 6 core Xeon for X58) should work for the board as well (I have one in the newer revision of the UD3R, both of which have identical CPU support listings [which the X5650 is absent from]).


thenx for answers guys 
this is my options... and i dont know if my mb suports that dimms 
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3-1600MHz (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B) 4x4gb total 16gb
HyperX Fury Black 4GB DDR3-1866MHz (HX318C10FB/4) 4x4gb total 16gb
G.Skill TridentX 8GB DDR3-2400MHz (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) 4x4gb total 16gb
the price is around 120 euro for 16 gb .. maby i will find better offer at Christmas holidays
and the question is those ram dimms suported ?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

test51 said:


> thenx for answers guys
> this is my options... and i dont know if my mb suports that dimms
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3-1600MHz (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B) 4x4gb total 16gb
> HyperX Fury Black 4GB DDR3-1866MHz (HX318C10FB/4) 4x4gb total 16gb
> G.Skill TridentX 8GB DDR3-2400MHz (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) 4x4gb total 16gb
> the price is around 120 euro for 16 gb .. maby i will find better offer at Christmas holidays
> and the question is those ram dimms suported ?


Are you buying new? Honestly that seems like WAY too much money for DDR3 IMO. Are prices in Greece (?) that bad? If so that is insane.


----------



## test51

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Are you buying new? Honestly that seems like WAY too much money for DDR3 IMO. Are prices in Greece (?) that bad? If so that is insane.


yes is new and the prices is from greek e -shops i hope at christmas will be more cheaper


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

test51 said:


> yes is new and the prices is from greek e -shops i hope at christmas will be more cheaper


Any reason you aren't considering used ram? I would not personally recommend buying new DDR3 at this point in time, not saying you can't get new ram, just that I think your money would go a lot further with used ram.


----------



## test51

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Any reason you aren't considering used ram? I would not personally recommend buying new DDR3 at this point in time, not saying you can't get new ram, just that I think your money would go a lot further with used ram.


on amazon or ebay used or new the prices is more cheaper i know but + shiping in greece + taxis rate on *customs* is the same think imo .. if i find used ram in good condition cheaper i will give a try from someone i know for example


----------



## Akimiya

test51 said:


> i need some upgrade for better performanche on google chrome and some light games





Akimiya said:


> I ordered three of Corsair Vengeance, one 2x8Gb CML16GX3M2A1600C9 and one 1x8Gb CML8GX3M1A1600C9


I finally got my 3x8GB sticks and they seem to work well with the XMP profile at 1600MHz (after a recent stress test). From my research the RAM MHz has a much more fractional performance boost on games then GPU/CPU (around +3% to +15% FPS, _if anyone has other experiences feel free to comment_). So I will be upgrading my GPU and prioritising overclocking my i7-930 CPU before I maybe slightly overclock RAM to 1800MHz or 2000MHz.


----------



## Ddy6Bj5C3i

*GA-X58A-UD3R (rev.2.0) with Xeon X5675 and Corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 (4x4GB)*

Despite that the RAM is supposed to support XMP-1600 (@800MHz) it only runs as PC3-10700 at 667MHz. I have tried many things and looked up for overcloocking advice but whatever I do, the bios will not divert from the default settings when I boot next time. In particular, when I reduce or increase the CPU settings such as bus speed (from 133 to 134 or 132), multiplier or vcore, it will claim that the default settings have been reapplied due to "multiple boot failures". When I do the overclocking with the software tool "easytune6", it works and both CPU and RAM frequencies change as desired without stability issues. Using the software tool I can run the memory at 800Mhz and increase CPU speed with the susual combination of settings but this is of course not a good solution. Changing bios serttings is preferable.

Given that the BIOS (version FH) reverts back to default settings without that I can see any failed boot attempts (it does it straight away after reboot), I suspect there is some kind of setting which prevents modification of certain setttings. Very strange indeed. Did anyone experience similar issues?


----------



## Akimiya

Ddy6Bj5C3i said:


> Despite that the RAM is supposed to support XMP-1600 (@800MHz) it only runs as PC3-10700 at 667MHz.


You are using exactly the same RAM I just switched out. 
If you just want to run the RAM at their advertised speeds without any other overclocks to CPU go to BIOS (M.I.T. -> Memory ->) set the *Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P)* bios option to *Profile1*.


----------



## Akimiya

edit can't delete, something is buggy with this forum on my old browser and it does not update sometimes..


----------



## Ddy6Bj5C3i

Akimiya said:


> You are using exactly the same RAM I just switched out.
> If you just want to run the RAM at their advertised speeds without any other overclocks to CPU go to BIOS (M.I.T. -> Memory ->) set the *Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P)* bios option to *Profile1*.


Thanks. I tried this but frequency is still 666MHz (PC3-10700). When I choose profile1 it sets the timings to 9-8-8-21 instead of 9-9-9-24, which is odd. If I disable profile1 it runs at 9-9-9-24 at the same frequency... That's why I tried to change bus speed etc.


----------



## D-EJ915

Picked up a UD7 1.0 off ebay, pretty neat board but not played with it much, just ran some initial testing to verify it works.



http://imgur.com/a/zvXCFho


----------



## ezveedub

D-EJ915 said:


> Picked up a UD7 1.0 off ebay, pretty neat board but not played with it much, just ran some initial testing to verify it works.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/zvXCFho


I still have my Rev 1.0 UD7. Just need to get the heatpipe cooler for it, as I can't find it not for a few years. Might have tossed it and didn't realize it. Don't feel like putting it back on full water-cooling again, lol


----------



## albio5

Does anyone have the "8aud3rus.zip" beta bios for the UD3R rev1.0 that enables VT-d that was mentioned here? GA-X58A-UD3R 1.0 VT-d option?

Or does anyone know if there is another way for me to enable VT-d on a UD3R rev 1.0 board?

I've contacted Gigabyte support but the representative that handled my request tells me no VT-d bios exists for the rev 1.0 board and ignored the link to the post I provided.


----------



## Wizzides

How do I update the latest bios for GA-EX58-UD3R (rev. 1.6)? I only managed to update it to FI but the latest one is too big for Q-Flash. I tried @BIOS in Windows 7 Enterprise but it started in the beginning and then crashed. Same happened in Windows 10 although it could run for a bit longer.


----------



## BOBKOC

Wizzides said:


> it started in the beginning and then crashed


 ok on error & continue @BIOS atBIOS.rar or motherboard_utility_atbios.exe & FK mod GA-EX58-UD3R rev.1.6 - Fk.rar


----------



## Cybrid

Hi! Hope you all are doing fine 😊

I need some help! Im fellow X58A-UD3R r2.0 user. This is my PC:


Gigabyte X58A-UD3R r2.0 (FH Bios version)
I7 920
Windows 10

Situation: finally I upgraded my ram to G.Skills Ares 2400mhz 2x8GB (two pairs, 32GB in total).

Before I bought the mentionited RAM I researched and was supposed to not have problems with the upgrade if I ran the RAM at 2200mhz or so because my motherboard its compatible with 2200 (considering what I readed).

But I can’t go up more than 1600mhz. If I turn on XMP the system will restart without even show the BIOS. Any settings that I tried higher than 1600mhz the computer will reboot before show BIOS. I dont have the knowledge atm to manually configure all settings in BIOS. If you can help me to do that I'll much appreciated your kindly help!

Any help is very welcome

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

How much is an X5650 (cheapest six core Xeon) by you? I haven’t had issues on this board / that CPU with 1866mhz RAM, so you’ll at least get a small bump in ram speeds, two additional cores, and a CPU that should clock a little better for pretty cheap. I think I picked up 1 for $15 USD a few years back.

Based on your reddit post, I’d recommend not going crazy on a CPU/mobo upgrade until you get a better GPU. A user here had a guide showing that one of those 6 core Xeons wasn’t “the worst” when paired with a 3080. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a poorly balanced system, but it can work in a pinch.


----------



## offside7780

albio5 said:


> Does anyone have the "8aud3rus.zip" beta bios for the UD3R rev1.0 that enables VT-d that was mentioned here? GA-X58A-UD3R 1.0 VT-d option?
> 
> Or does anyone know if there is another way for me to enable VT-d on a UD3R rev 1.0 board?
> 
> I've contacted Gigabyte support but the representative that handled my request tells me no VT-d bios exists for the rev 1.0 board and ignored the link to the post I provided.


Did you ever come up with a solution for this?


----------



## BOBKOC

Cybrid said:


> Before I bought the mentionited RAM I researched and was supposed to not have problems with the upgrade if I ran the RAM at 2200mhz


 only 3х8Gb for 2100-2400(&+ if tRFC of memory allow that), if 6х8Gb +- 1800-1900 &cr2 , 4х8gb not for 3chanel, for 3chanel 2x4GB+2x8GB * The "Official" Gigabyte...


Cybrid said:


> Any settings that I tried higher than 1600mhz the computer will reboot before show BIOS


 [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> when paired with a 3080


 best for cheapest core AMD GPU


----------



## r2tbone

I love that this thread is still active.


----------

